# **********junebugs 2010**********94 births.



## emmadrumm77

*WE HAVE MADE IT!!! OUR FINAL JOURNEY BEFORE WE MEET OUR BABIES!!*
*congratulations to us all xxx*

*MAKE YOUR WAY TO BABY CLUB WHEN YOUR BABIES ARE BORN:-*
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/341326-junebugs-2010-a.html

So far we have....81 :blue:........75 :pink:.........50 :yellow: (10 :pink: 5:blue:)


:dust:
*May 28th*
Missy86 :blue: Rhys born 6th June 8lb 7oz
*May 30th*
TashTash :blue: Nethan Thomas born 9th June 7lb 10oz
Moongirl :yellow: Alexander David born 9th June 8lb 2oz
*May 31st*
aneageraussie :pink: Girl born 5th June
katyblot :yellow: Charlotte born 13th June 7lb 11oz
*June 1st* 
lili24 :pink: Layla Mae born 19th May 6lb 11oz
bitter almond :blue:
wait.and.see :blue:
misslulu :yellow:
*June 2nd*
poppykat :pink: Chloe born 25th April 6lb 5oz
angelbaby999 :pink: Sophia born 26th May 6lb 8oz
3boys :pink: Ava born 20th May 7lb 11oz
Hett :blue: Charley born 31st May 7lb 8oz
calilove77 :pink: Girl born 26th May 6.4lb
jess_brown :pink: Megan born 8th June 7lb 9oz
grumpygal76 :blue:
*June 3rd* 
agreekmom :blue:
gash02 :blue: Caleb born 10th May 6lb 4oz
kailm :yellow: Chloe born 12th June 7lb 7oz
Blessed1 :pink:
BabyJayne :yellow: Madeline Diane born 8th June 6lb 12oz
aliss :blue: Alexandre born 8th June
zenmommy526 :blue: Liam born 7th June 6lb 10oz
1sttimemummy :blue:
junemummy :yellow:
HollyGolitely :pink: Eden born 12th May
amygwen :blue:
rebecca410 :blue:
*June 4th*
applelova911 :blue:
mummy2b2010 :yellow: Oliver born 26th May 9lb
Tashry :blue:
JuliaNBaby :blue:
rensben :blue: Gabriel James born 31st March 3lb 6oz.
chloe85 :blue:
Deee[Riley<3] :blue: Riley born 3rd June 6lb 13oz
Tink.x :blue:
*June 5th*
lauzliddle :pink: Molly audrey Taylor born 19th May 6lb 14oz
Taz :blue: Jayden James born 24th May 7lb 15oz
Neko-chan :blue:
chrissypm :yellow: Alexa (lexi) born May 20th 8lb
rachyc :blue:
Nicole1991 :pink:
*June 6th* :dust:
Tara123006 :blue: Brymer born 6lb 10oz
-linn- :pink: Girl born 7th June 6lb 14oz
margi :blue: Callum born 29th May 7lb 7oz
JuneBabyBump :yellow: Bjorn born 25th May 8lb 6oz
Buds :blue: Callum born 31st May 6lb 8oz
stuffymuffy :yellow:
natasja32 :blue: Eli Lewis Thornburn born 17th May 6lb 6oz
*June 7th*
Junebug-CJ :pink: Zoelle born 2nd June 7lb 1oz
Bexy :yellow:
ELSMUM :yellow:
Unicus :pink: Evie Louise born 14th June 6lb 10oz
jewels23 :pink:
mrsprogers :pink:
rachlouise25 :pink:
*June 8th*
emmadrumm77 :yellow: Jake Robert born 20th June 8lb 3oz
Dixielane :pink:
Ria_Rose :pink: Lowen born 4th June 7lb 8oz
Trinity42 :pink: Michaela Erin born 27th May 6lb 11oz
Wish4another :pink: Tia Elizabeth born 11th
1sttimemummy :blue:
BethK :pink: Freya born 26th May 7lb 15oz
tillykins :blue: Dylan born 18th June 8lb 15oz
*June 9th*
hayley_willis :blue:
newmummytobe :blue: William born 16th June
VOverseas :yellow:
*June 10th*
mrsthomas623 :blue: Nolan born 1st June
cinnamum :blue:
rachlouise25 :pink:
Louisa K :pink: Sophia born 15th June 8lb 12oz
Sarah0108 :blue: Max Aidan born 16th June 9lb
lewiepud08 :blue: Finley Joseph born 1st June 7lb 7oz
tannembaum :pink: Elsie Poppy born 7th June 5lb 10oz
SazzleB :blue:
6lilpigs :yellow:
rachm :blue: Ashton born 26th June
ginasbump :yellow: Polly Anne born 18th June 8lb 1oz
*June 11th*
lauren28 :yellow:
sweetniss113 :blue: induction June 2nd
emski803 :pink: Alice Rose born 13th June 9lb 2.5oz
JSinclair :pink: Millie born 27th May 6lb 8oz
littlepne :pink: Eva born 21st June 7lb 15oz
First-wee-P :yellow:
Liz1 :yellow:
Charlene_b_x :blue: Louie born 21st May 6lb 1oz
madasa :yellow:
chocaccino :yellow:
*June 12th*
born2bamum :yellow: Poppy born 17th May 5lb 9oz
NYCBride :blue:
haley09 :pink: Sariah Julianne born 1st June 6lb 12oz
bmeans26 :blue:
*June 13th* :dust:
SamGames23 :pink:
Moraine :blue:
katy1310 :yellow: Sophie born 14th March 1lb 13oz
LesleyP :pink: Lily-May born 26th June 6lb 9oz
AnnieRa :blue: Boy born June 15th 8lb 3oz
Kacie :yellow:
meganb :blue::blue: cs booked 13th
*June 14th*
Cobo76 :yellow:
luv2jig :blue:
fi_broon :blue: Damien born 28th May 7lb 4oz
Delilah :blue:Nathan born 29th June 10lb 13oz
Elle Number 4 :pink: Charlotte Cate born 1st June 6lb 10oz
littleh :blue:
lavender1 :blue:
happygirl666 :blue:
wannabeamom :blue:
*June 15th*
ohmygod :yellow: Jack Stephen born 16th June
mememe84 :pink: Lacie born 28th June 7lb
MrsMouse :yellow:
Adrasteia :pink: Isabella Rose born 13th June 8lb 15oz
dnw_lvs_mjc :pink: Kailynn born 16th June 7lb 8oz
umm :yellow:
duejune2010 :pink: Darsey born 26th May 5lb 7oz
chazzette :pink: Donna Trimmer born21st June
Bathbabe :blue:  Harrison born 21st may 5lb 12oz
chloe18. :blue: induction 15th
*June 16th*
Mrs G :pink: Lily born 3rd June 8lb 3oz
Heather M :pink: Anna Leigh Elizabeth born 24th June
Beltane :blue: Riley Winter Shields born 8th June
gogypie :pink:  c/s booked 2nd June 8am
MrsDramaQueen :pink: Madissyn born 2nd June 6lb 10oz
flutterbywing :blue:
Bambina :pink:
*June 17th*
Zen_Jenn :blue:
berrukins :blue:
tonyamanda :pink:
fruitcaz :blue:
Fran_Mc :blue:
Ispeer :blue:
CJane :yellow:
*June 18th*
E&L's mummy :pink: Harriet Grace born 10th June 8lb 2oz
mommy-in-june :blue: Bodhi born 15th June
ch4r10tt3 :blue:Ethan born 25th June
LorettaClaire :pink:
KatiePC :yellow:
FritterFots :blue: c/s booked June 11th
*June 19th*
Lownthwaite :pink: Faith born 26th June 7lb 4oz
MrsHart2b :blue:
Starfish :yellow: Sophie born 10th June 7lb 1oz
belladonna :yellow:
Inic1970 :yellow: Frank Stacey born 14th June 9lb 7oz
MrsHart2b :blue:
*June 20th*
k1mberley :blue:
bexeter :pink:
lizzieredrup :blue:
janet :blue:
hannahR :yellow:
TxMommie81 :blue:
AshleyKeil :pink: Keaton Marie born 22nd June
Natalia2010 :blue: Brandon Marlin born 25th May 7lb 5oz
*June 21st*
SylvieB :pink:  Caoimhe born 20th June 7lb 10oz  :dust:
nightkd :pink: Evelyn born 21st June 7lb 11oz
JadeyB :blue: Ethan born 3rd June 7lb 7oz
nesSAH :yellow: Anjola born 2nd June 6lb 1oz
jess_smurf :pink:Olivia born 9th June 9lb 1oz
LG1385 :yellow:
*June 22nd*
NewYearNewME :yellow:
Jordicia :pink: Jasmine born 3rd June 6lb 6oz
congo :pink:
zoedwarf :pink:
scotsgirls :pink:
VickyLee1982 :blue:
catfromaus :yellow: Emma Helen born 20th June
Tryin4Number3 :pink:
*June 23rd*
oobabylocaoo :blue:
Rebecca_B :yellow:
bky :pink:
Jamielw :yellow:
beasley :pink: Jillian born 16th 6lb 15oz
WishUponAStar :yellow:
*June 24th*
SarahMelissa :blue:
Hoolie :yellow:
sdgerrard :pink:
hpjagged :pink:
karamel :pink: Kalyn born 24th June 10lb 5oz
purple01 :blue:Benjamin born 10th June 7lb 2oz
bilbo86 :pink: Jessica born 20th June 7lb 13.5oz
Lauralora :blue:
lea28 :pink: Sadie Ann born 12th June
*June 25th*
kate.m. :blue:
Trix :yellow:
td1309 :blue:
Kimberley1875 :pink:
kc1980 :pink:
Tulip :angel: Ruby grew wings 15th Dec 09 :angel:
claireybelly :yellow: Dylan Stephen born 16th June 6lb
misshopeful :pink:
*June 26th*
Kirsty90 :pink:
shell74 :pink: Holly Louise born 9th June 7lb 2oz
zoedwarf :pink:
LeighAnne89x :pink: Sienna Rose born 13th June 7lb 5oz
mikababy :pink: induction 21st june
*June 27th* :dust:
Marisa08 :pink:
BrookieG :yellow:
babyaftamarry :pink:
Freya27 :pink:
*June 28th*
Bexx :blue: boy born 24th June 6lb 10.5oz
shell73 :yellow:
PurpleHaze :blue:
Second Chance :blue:
charm3 :yellow:
chief's wife :blue: Daniel born 27th June 7lb 14oz
BigMumma01 :blue: Louie George born 25th June 6lb 10oz
sarahandalan :blue:
*June 29th*
Zoodle :yellow:
oboeverity :blue:
mjt11907 :blue:
*June 30th*
discoclare :yellow:Arianna born 26th June 7lb
jen35 :yellow:
kathy khuz :pink: Adriana Khaliesha born 8th June
Esque :pink:


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow, June babies, that means I'm getting closer to the end!

Welcome over guys x


----------



## lili24

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Still feels like forever away!


----------



## Celesse

Hello June babies! :hi:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh Celesse...........your baby seems to be too cosy to come out xxx


----------



## MrsGlitz

Welcome over June babies!


----------



## Kailm

I can't quite believe 3rd tri has come so quickly!


----------



## newmummytobe

hello to all the other june mummies - i hope your third tri goes well. not long to go now - soo exciting xxxxxx


----------



## trashit

thats crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal

June babies already!! Welcome over :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG trashit.................that bump is huge!!!! And Teal.................wow


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, third tri here I come! :happydance: Well, officially tomorrow (26+1) but who's counting ;-) Feels awesome, so excited! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Thanks Emma for setting up our new home!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Yay a new home!! Will be seeing you all again here soon! :flower:

xx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome over ladies!! x xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya!!! :wave:

I'm official :winkwink: so can be here legitimately!!!! thanks very much emma for organising us again!!!

OMG it's getting so close :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Delilah

I'm not official yet but wanted to post so that I can find you all next week when I go into my 27th week! Make sure you leave room for a not so little one!!! Mxx


----------



## Louise N

Wow June mummies here already! Time is really flying.

Welcome over ladies, happy final trimester!! 

This forum is great - there's never a dull moment with babies arriving almost every day :thumbup:


----------



## jackie.d

welcome over to 3rd tri ladies :) xx


----------



## Trinity42

Wow, it all seems so real now.


----------



## sarah0108

yay:D im not techinically supposed to be here until next thursday :blush: but i like to pop in :haha:


----------



## Trinity42

its okay im not supposed to be here eather but oh well


----------



## caleblake

Woo hoo im not due here for another 3 days, just popping in. Omg im so excited to get here, final hurdle ladies, i wonder how long before our first baby arrives! Noticed a very early may baby here already. Roll on june x


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: June babies!!

I guess some of us with due dates towards the end of May could have June babies too, so I thought I would pop on and say hello!!

Happy 3rd trimester to all of you :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi girls (or Lili, specifically as I don't think many of us are here regularly yet!).

My OB appointment went well! Doing my glucose tolerance test this afternoon. Blood pressure and urine dipstick normal, and my fundal height right on par at 26.4 cm!

Bought baby's going home from hospital dress last night! It's a bad pick because it's from my BBerry, but here it is. I'll be knitting her a yellow sweater, hat, booties and scratch mitts to go along 

Apparently I've received one of my three expected parcels yesteray :happydance: Hopefully the other 2 will come today! So excited to get home and see my new cloth nappies 

Hope you're all doing well today, Linn, I'm sorry to read that you still feel rubbish :nope: Maybe you just need some extra nap-time??
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely dress CJ! I am feeling a bit better now, I had something to eat :) 

How exciting, parcels are waiting for you!


----------



## Gizmo

Hello girls!! Cant believe we are actually here! I never thought this TRI would come for me:) I think I may be having baby much earlier but we are still in a wait and see format! :) 
Congrats ladies :D


----------



## lili24

I was posting on the other thread didn't know anyone was over here yet! 

Great news CJ, good luck for your GTT, you should be fine for that! I love that dress it's so pretty. I have been trying to decide on a coming home outfit too, but it's hard to decide when he weather is so unpredictable here! 

4D scan at 6.30pm :) Posted on the other thread too ha! Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mine is simple...................A baby grow!!!! :rofl:
Oh and got a hat and mitts, and a cardi x
Loving the dress CJ.....................................She will be so pretty in it xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I will also have mine in a babygro or leggins and longsleeve top, even if it's warm. Hat and cardi depends on the weather :)


----------



## Moongirl

CJ that dress is beautiful! I'll need to start thinking about a coming home outfit, something nice and neutral, or else a boy and a girl option! :)

Enjoy your scan tonight lili - that'll be fab!! Hope you get a really good look!!

:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...................we are so not first time mum's!!! I remember buying a coming home outfit last time (with dd1 NOT dd2). Babygrow for me all the way xxxx Hat and cardi will be packed just incase they send me home at a silly hour (was 11pm in Feb last time!!!)

I am 6months today which means i will be entering my 7th tomorrow.............Scary xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I had a outfit for DD (jersey dungarees, longsleeve body and cardigan) and will get one this time, but it will not be anything more than a nice babygro or leggins and top. God knows what time I will be able to leave the hospital.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your scan Lili, it's almost time!!!

The dress I bought was at Baby Gap, I also bought such cute denim overalls! Will post a photo tonight  I spent way too much, but both were so cute I couldn't resist!

So nice to see more June ladies trickling in here


----------



## katyblot

Wow- how exciting to be over in third tri! Can't believe i'm here, its gone sooo quickly!
Only 8 more weeks at work, and 12 till baby due - eek!!!

My sister in law is actually being induced as I type, she's almost 2 weeks overdue!
So excited I get to be an aunty soon!!! YAY!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I looooooove baby Gap!! 
Must stop gate crashing this site xxx


----------



## angelbaby999

HHHEEEEEYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

I have arrived!!!!! I can't believe we are posting on here already! I am sooooo excited.
Is it just me or does it all seem so real now - like we are actually going to have babies and its not just some bizaare hobbie we have taken up on here. 
I can't wait to meet our lil princess. I think we have seen the perfect dress for her, it is more like a bridesmaid dress - all silky and gorgeous. I just have to buy it. No doubt the first thing she will do is vomit over it, but you never know, we might be able to get a photo first!!!
Lilli I have to know how your scan went! So tempted to have one done, but we are supposed to be saving. 
Katy you must be so excited. Seeing your beautiful neice/nephew is going to make you soooo broody! lol
I have my next midwife appointment on thurs. 
Does anyone find that looking at their notes is quite bizaare? Written confirmation of our babies - It just doesn't feel real!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there angelbaby, nice to be here eh? I agree, it's starting to seem more real now that we're in third tri!!! I can't wait to meet our LO!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

*pops head out from behind 2nd Tri* 

Lilli....how was the scan?? xxxxx

im not here for ages yet but am keeping a close eye on you all :haha:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi June Babies :wave: Congrats on reaching 3rd Tri :yipee: 

It wont be long until I get here :happydance: but in the meantime I can celebrate little monkey being VIABLE today :wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So to continue the tradition, here is the weekly bump pic (as posted on FB, by the way, if you want to be friends there just PM me, I have a lot of albums for the home renos, baby girl clothes - only open to my BnB friends - and this pregnancy!).
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## -Linn-

lovely pic CJ, I will take one later too! Was too tired after shopping last night, hope I will have a more relaxing evening today :)


----------



## littlepne

Love those pants cj!

My camera has died so no bump pic yet, need to try and work out how to transfer from my phone to pc.

It's rather scary over here isn't it?! I think I'll flip between 2nd and 3rd for a week or so more!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili where are you? I loved the pix of your 4d scan :) Haven't read you much the last few days... hope all is well.


----------



## lili24

Here here :)

I loved the scan it was so amazing, I would like to go every week lol! She weighs 2lb4oz and as you can see from the pix is very cute! I'm so in love I can't even explain but I'm sure you know the feeling! :cloud9: She is breech now though, I know it's nothing to worry about yet but I would feel better if she was head down already lol. 

I'm sure she has moved onto a nerve or something during the scan, ever since I have these shooting pains right down my spine and into my bum and hips, and one leg, down to my foot! :nope:

Did you watch one born every minute last night? I am becoming more comfortable with it every week, I was in bits watching the first episode but not so bad now lol.. although I covered my eyes when they did the epidural!

xxx


----------



## lili24

Ahhh crap my countdown ticker has finished for the scan.. I must find something else to countdown to! These little milestones keep me sane!


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Lili glad you had such a good time at the scan! I didn't watch it last night, will watch it on demand later! We went shopping last night and didn't get back til nearly 9 and then got a chinese so I missed it. I had an epidural too, the worst about it is that you have to sit still but if a contraction comes it's really hard. I was only scared that I wasn't going to be able to sit still, but it was all fine. The cannulas that they put in your hand are much more scary and painful!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies!

Lili, your scan pics are amazing! I can't believe how much detail you can see her face, truly fascinating. She is a real cutie  At least you have an idea what she looks like already, I'm dying of curiosity here, trying to picture Zoëlle!

Am meeting two ladies from the BnB "Canadian moms and moms-to-be" thread for dinner tonight. Exciting! We're going out for Mexican food  Been craving it again.

Am in the middle of my glucose challenge test right now, need to go down for bloodwork in 15 minutes. It didn't taste as nasty as I expected it to


----------



## jess_smurf

i know i dont come here often :( but going to sneak in 3 rd tri early as i am being induced in 3 mths 

hope you odnt mind and sorry i dont post much but tend to be in PAL section 

hope everyone is well and bumps are doing fine x


----------



## Moongirl

Hi Jess - lovely to see you. How are you getting on?

Lili - your scan sounds lovely. I can't wait to find out what my baby looks like!! It's funny i go between wishing s/he was here to panicing about how soon they will be! :haha:

hope you're all having a good day!
:hugs:


----------



## jess_smurf

ok having a good few wobbles atm but she is quite a good girl, i just panic from one kick to the next xx

got another scan in 4 wks so wished i had one at 24 weeks too !!


----------



## lili24

Hey Jess :flower:

Thanks girls! Yeah CJ she looks exactly like my OH! I find it amazing.. I have it on DVD and could watch her all day lol. Hope you have a nice evening out. Glad the drink wasn't too bad.. I have heard bad things about that lol!


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Lili I wondered if she looked like your OH. just like my DD, she looks like her dad and I hope the baby will look like her sister :) 

Hi Jess! You are welcome to join in the chatter more regularly! And I like the name you picked for your LO :) I know the wait between scans seems so long, I got one at 30 weeks.


----------



## Delilah

Hi Jess you are just up the road from me! My new office is in Heywood and I live in Rochdale. 

Hopefully by the time I officially move over to third tri I will be feeling my little boy move... I get another scan at 35 weeks to check on my placenta.

Nice bump CJ - enjoy your meal with the other bnb moms tonight xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I am hoping every day you will post that you started feeling him, can't be long now! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello, where are all the other June mothers-to-be today??


----------



## Trinity42

I was in 2nt tri but I suppose I will go ahead and move over even though im only 26 weeks

I have just noticed that for the past 2 days I have been really depressed... Like I will sleep 90% of the day. Yesterday I went to bed around 2am wokeup at 7went to my dr appt at 830 got home at 9 went back to sleep and slept until 7pm woke up and went back to sleep at 2 this moring and woke up at 5am... I have alot on my mind, our lights are getting turned off in two weeks becasue my oh hasnt had a job since December and can't find anything. He is talking about moving back to his hometown to find a job only thing is I would have to stay here with my family until he has the money to move me with him. I really dont like living away from my family mostly my mom.... If he doesnt find a job soon we wont have a place to live since we are renting our house. I just want to cry and not do anything all day.


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies - 3rd tri!!!!! wooooohoooooo! 

Trinity - I hope everything works out and you don't have to move away from your family. Your allowed to rest but can you talk to your family, like your mom, how bad your feeling at the moment? xxx

Hope all ladies are well - Debenhams have a big old spectacular on at the mo - just popped in to get some bargain sleepsuits that are gorgeous! Also online I believe!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Trin, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope things resolve soon, that does sound very difficult. Take care of yourself, and try to chat to people close to you. It's amazing how sometimes just talking to someone can help...


----------



## Hett

Lili - LOVE the scan pics! So so sweet! How amazing :) x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, this thread is quite quiet today...
Hett, how are you?
Lili, hope you're feeling better now that you have the antibiotics on board!
I'm OK, starving and looking forward to leaving for the day. Yay for Fridays!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah i noticed it was quiet too CJ, you must be glad it's the weekend :) 

What are you having for your dinner then? I'm going to make a sausage casserole as soon as I can drag my lazy bum of the couch! Spent all afternoon playing with play doh with dd, so exhausting :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, poor DH has been complaining lately that he misses the pub-food craving I was having in first trimester, so I think I'll surprise him by suggesting we go out for dinner! Tomorrow it's tacos at our friends house for game night  Mexican twice in a week, I'm in heaven! I think I'll bake some brownies tomorrow night to bring to their place, I have some freshly ground cocoa to use that we bought in the Dominican Republic and fresh vanilla for the icing, yum!!!
LOL on your DD exhausting you! Do you take naps with her sometimes?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mexican food xxxx
Have fun ladies!! I am having a cantonese curry tonight for one. Husband is still at work and wont be home till late.............Be good to have an early night though!! May go to bed really early xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yum that sounds good too Emma! Have a nice evening/night!


----------



## lili24

Oh here you lot are! 

I always go to the 2nd tri thread because it gets lonely in here sometimes :haha:

I just saw all your nappies on FB CJ and they are so cute, I <3 the pink ones!! 

Have you seen your countdown ticker recently? Ahhhhhhhh! It's SO soon!


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmmmh you are so mean... tacos, cantonese curry,,, my favourites! But my casserole is in the oven now and it's smelling good, nom nom nom :) 

I am so happy I found my appetite again tonight! Im actually getting cravings... 

OMG DD is getting so spoiled this month OH just went and got her 2 big play doh sets cause we were having so much fun earlier, but one of them he has to save until Easter now. And she hasn't even seen it yet, as I can't give her presents before dinner or otherwise she won't eat! 

Enjoy your dinners ladies!


----------



## lili24

I have no appetite with these antiobiotics. Have you finished yours now Linn? They are amoxicillan too :) Bring me some sausage casserole please.. Meals on wheels :)


----------



## JSinclair

cant believe it its here already!!..not long now although seems like an age still! only 13 weeks and 6 days to go!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I just saw all your nappies on FB CJ and they are so cute, I <3 the pink ones!!
> 
> Have you seen your countdown ticker recently? Ahhhhhhhh! It's SO soon!

I love the pink ones too, so excited about darn diapers :dohh:
Arghhhhhhh, no, I hadn't paid attention to my ticker, 2 months 3 weeks!!!! I remember it was over 3.5 months when I started it. Going by soooooo fast!!! Can't wait to work on the nursery tonight :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I have no appetite with these antiobiotics. Have you finished yours now Linn? They are amoxicillan too :) Bring me some sausage casserole please.. Meals on wheels :)

I would hun, there is one portion left but it's too far unfortunitely! It was good though. Get your OH to bring your meal on wheels! xx
Yeah was on amoxicillin too, and then my nose is just so blocked I have been feeling sick and not hungry :( Bet I had ketones... but today has been a better day and I ate a good amount and OH bought me some celebrations! 

Just made lots of burgers with play dough DD loved it and nearly ate the play dough chips, kids are so funny!


----------



## Mrs G

Hello ladies, hope everyone is ok.

When can I officially move over here????!!

Happy weekend!

xx

PS when does my ticker move up a box?? 

Can you tell I'm getting impatient?!?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Mrs G! It'll move up a box at 26 weeks and 5 days  In 5 days you'll officially be starting third tri so a bit early but welcome nonetheless!!!


----------



## lili24

Oh she is funny Linn! :)

Yehhhh CJ.. You get to move onto the fat baby tomorrow!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cloud9: Lili!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> Oh she is funny Linn! :)
> 
> Yehhhh CJ.. You get to move onto the fat baby tomorrow!

LOL!! Yay for the fat baby ticker box CJ!!

See you (officially) in 4 days ladies!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G, stay here  I need company, seems the other girls are still hanging out in second tri but I'm trying to stop going there as my concerns are all third tri now :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, moved up a box!!!!


----------



## hayley_willis

I will be 3rd tri in 2 day's :) can't wait x


----------



## lili24

I'm here CJ!! Not long until everyone is! :)


----------



## chrissypm

27 weeks yeah!


----------



## Trinity42

I have a question... I am 26 weeks pregnant, I havent felt baby move today or much lastnight, Is that normal? I do have an AP. I have drank a soda and ate lunch walked around for like an hour and still nothing.... I am getting a little worried


----------



## -Linn-

I would get checked Trinity! how many hrs since you last felt her/got up?


----------



## lili24

I'd try a warm bath or lying on your side for a while, see if she wakes up. If not then I would get checked out. Sure she's just having a lazy day xxx


----------



## lili24

I really want Dominos or Pizza hut tonight, will have to try and talk the OH into it cos he doesn't like pizza as much as me! Yummy! <3


----------



## Trinity42

-Linn- said:


> I would get checked Trinity! how many hrs since you last felt her/got up?

I remeber feeling her move for sure around 4 yesterday afternoon... 
I woke up at 5am this morning and now its almost noon... 
Also I have a really creamy discharge TMI? like i thought i wet myself at one point.


----------



## Trinity42

going to get check out....


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trinity..............Only you know the movements of your lo hun! If you are really worried then go to the hospital babe...............I would be just as worried as i feel mine nearrly all day! Maybe have something to eat (high energy) and a fizzy drink, if that doesn't help then go get checked out babe! Am sure it is nothing and as Linn said your baby is just having a lazy day xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili ... hmmmhhhh Pizza hut! I love Frankies and Bennys :) But I usually make pizza myself! My OH loooooves pizza but he doesn't like F&B as much as me and always wants me to make pizza, he actually prefers it :wacko: 

Trin glad you are getting checked, please let us know asap that everything was ok, I would be really really worried then if it was that many hrs, but thats cause my LO is ALWAYS very active. Sorry I was asking about time but you're in the US so here it's much much later and I can't tell what time it is for you!

I get discharge like that all the time, I constantly feel like I wet myself but I don't lol... it's normal hun!


----------



## Trinity42

Okay, Just got back they hooked me up to the monitor and baby was fine, my blood pressure was up a little and I had some swelling in my feet. But all in all baby was fine.

Also I just found out my 17 year old sister is pregnant. I feel like in a way its my fault.


----------



## -Linn-

Hun it's not your fault, you're not responsible for your sister! Glad baby is ok!


----------



## Trinity42

I know but I feel like if I wouldnt have gotten pregnant she would have wanted a baby... She told me once she has been trying since she was 15.... My poor mom is heartbroken over my sister


----------



## MrsHart2b

helloooo ladies, am just poppin in to be added to the list please?! Im due June 19th and were having a little boy! cant wait! hope you are all doing well? x


----------



## -Linn-

Bless you Trin, it will be fine.... not great to be TTC at 15, I hope my DD won't but sure your mum will still support her and love the baby! They will manage! 

Hello MrsHart2b - Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Kailm

Good Morning all...feels good to be 3rd Tri, Hope you are all doing well! This thresd has got so long already...any way just thought I'd post a bump pic...I'm starting to feel like a baby hippo now!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## E&L's mummy

*knock knock* can i come in yet???? *taps foot impaitetly*


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you're all well.

Have got really achy arms today and slightly puffy hands, any ideas??

xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone - this thread is so quiet today! Maybe you will all appear later when the little people disappear off to bed! 
I am off to have a bath with my gorgeous boy in a min - it our favourite thing to do. We love playing games with the bubbles and all the bath toys, I just don't want him to grow up - can't see it being quite so appropriate when he gets to 30 years old!!! lol

E&L - not long to go now sweety! Just remember, its only a date and bubbs doesn't have a calendar, so you never know you might get there before some of us! x

Trinity - Try not to blame yourself hun, it takes alot more than one pregnant person to prompt a lady to get pregnant, she had obviously been planning it for some time. It is a shame though, as she is just so young. Hopefully she will realise now how tough being a mum can be, but I'm sure with the love and support of her family she will do just fine. Try to remember to focus on your pregnancy too, although I do understand your concerns. I had a friend whos sister got pregnant at 16, and my friend spent so much time worrying about her sister and trying to make sure she was prepared she almost forgot herself and the fact that she was pregnant and needed not to get too stressed. 
I hope everything goes well for both of you. x

Hey to Mrs Hart to be!! You sound like you have so much to be celebrating! But hey - your gonna have a crazy year ahead having a baby and preparing for a wedding too!! Congrats to you! x


----------



## MrsHart2b

Thanks linn and angelbaby! yeah I have a very busy year and just don't kno how I'm gona fit it all in! not only are we having Oliver and getting married but Im also at uni (a "mature" student!) and I have my 5 assignments that are due in by end of march and a presentation on tues which I am current sat doing :( and then April I start my placement and don't finish that til I am 36 weeks! :( AND then I have to start my second year in sept and do it all again! I must be mad! I plan to sleep from 36 weeks until Oliver is here! :D


----------



## lewiepud08

hi everybody hope you are all well i replied in the other thread too on 2nd tri, i cant believe im nearly in the 3rd!!! im fairly new on here, but am trying to get on more regularly :) :) its a fab site :) 

im expecting boy number 3 due 10th June :D :D

my other 2 boys are hayden (11) and Lewis (15 mths) there will be a close gap between Lewis & this little man :) :) :) 

im having a lot of problems with SPD its awful are any of you suffering with it?? i had it with Lewis but no where near as bad and it was more towards the end, this time round its got really bad this last week, it really is a horrid pain :( :( 

hope you are all well look forward to getting to know you xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trinity..............Please don't blame yourself!! I agree with all the other comments on here, just make sure you look after yourself xxx
Welcome to MrsHart2b xxx
Lewiepud08...........sounds awful hun, never had it though xxxx
Right am going to sit and chill as tummy aches like i have ben punched.........boo hoo xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

AAAAAAAARGH Just noticed io am in my 3rd from last box :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Good evening everybody! 

I been out all day and sorting out this house a bit! We took DD to a farm and she loved it! 

Lovely bump pic Kailm. 

Mrshart2b I'm sure you will manage, it will be hard but once you're off it will be fine. I worked 45 a week until 36 weeks with DD, wondering how I managed but I did and then I got bored at home but I was still glad to be off! 

Lewiepud I have been getting pains too, they are horrible. The more I walk the worse they get, yesterday was a really bad day for me, but been better today! 

Have a good night Emma, I keep getting beaten up too!


----------



## Trinity42

Ugh my oh is still gone for the weekend. I am not sure how to get in touch with him, he wont answer my txt. But I could care less... if hes doing something he should be then he wont be able to keep it to him self he will tell someon and they will tell me.... I went nd got some cod fish and frenchfries and mac and cheese for lunch. SO worth $20.00 enough for two meals.... Yummyy


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh no Trinity! Does he usually do a disappearing act? Hope you ok xxx


----------



## Trinity42

no its a recent thing... I am going through alot right now and my depression is coming back. I have noticed it the past 2 weeks. So when I go to my dr Tuesday I will mention it to her


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh dear..................I don't think him disappearing will help you much though, maybe he needs to think about that?
Hope you get it sorted hun xxxx


----------



## VOverseas

Can you move my date to June 9th? And a yellow stork please. 
:)


----------



## tannembaum

lewiepud08 said:


> hi everybody hope you are all well i replied in the other thread too on 2nd tri, i cant believe im nearly in the 3rd!!! im fairly new on here, but am trying to get on more regularly :) :) its a fab site :)
> 
> im expecting boy number 3 due 10th June :D :D
> 
> my other 2 boys are hayden (11) and Lewis (15 mths) there will be a close gap between Lewis & this little man :) :) :)
> 
> im having a lot of problems with SPD its awful are any of you suffering with it?? i had it with Lewis but no where near as bad and it was more towards the end, this time round its got really bad this last week, it really is a horrid pain :( :(
> 
> hope you are all well look forward to getting to know you xxx

Hello, thought I'd have a look in here (I'm almost 3rd tri :D :D :D )
Welcome!! Whoop I'm due 10th June too!!! :)
I'm suffering from SPD too :'( but I have my 1st physio on Monday and I'm hoping for some crutches to make it easier :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry for MIA, but had a hectic and relaxing weekend. Stayed away from computer 

Assembled our crib but in the end it doesn't match the dresser I bought so I'm upset. I wanted it to be perfect. It's not a huge deal and DH doesn't understand why I'm upset, but there is nothing I can do about it, unless I sell the brand-new one I have and buy a new one... I guess I'll try not to let it bother me, everything is nice and the crib is beautiful... Money is tight so I can't justify buying a new dresser just because the colour is a bit off!

Welcome to the new ladies, love how we keep adding to our bunch!

I'm doing well, looking forward to next week when I officially start working from home on Thursdays so have 1 day less of commuting per week. ONLY 10 WEEKS OF WORK LEFT UNTIL I'M OFF!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice Monday


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow CJ...........10 weeks!!! That will fly by now hun xxx
It must be annoying about the dresser, but at least you have all the furniture you need now, small things like that can really piss you off at times xxxxxxxxxxx xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey CJ 

And Lili already suggested you couldn't get to your pc cause you were surrounded by nappy deliveries :haha: I thought that must have been the reason you weren't here! 

Glad you had a nice weekend. I had a look at your baby clothes album, lots of gorgeous stuff you got hun! 

I understand about the dresser but it would be a waste of money even if money wasn't tight for you, it will be ok but I also like everything to be matching which is why I want a white cot for baby and not DDs old one!!!


----------



## MrsHart2b

hey all hope you are all ok today! 

I'm exactly the same as u CJ, we currenly rent a 1 bed cottage and won't be moving till baby is bout 6 months so he won't have his own room, so I want whatever furniture we buy for him to match the furniture in our room, as we have a big bedroom we will be able to fit his wardrobe and cot in aswell as our furniture that is already in there! 

ooops must dash and check on my jacket potatoes in oven, I can smell burning! :D


----------



## lili24

Oh jacket potatoes yummy I love them!! I think I could eat them 8 days a week! :)

CJ don't worry, once you have everything in there and you have all the bedding on and accessories you won't even notice that they are not a perfect match. I know how you want everyhing to be perfect for your little girl, I am the same, but I know they will look great, you have good taste xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:-( Thanks ladies...

I've concluded that I will buy a new dresser, it is bothering me WAY too much... The friend who gave us the crib feels really bad as her mom told her the crib was a Delta Martine but it wasn't. She even offered to pay for the new dresser, which I won't allow! She has a truck so I asked her to drive me to and from the baby store instead 

If I can't sell the brown dresser at least we could use it in the guest room for now... I may need the extra storage anyways for all the baby diapers! Won 22 new ones on eBay since Thursday :blush:

How are you feeling Lili, is your infection improving? And Linn? Resolved cold yet?


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ you should be named Diaper Queen!! lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL well I should have enough diapers for Zoëlle's arrival now ;-)


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmm CJ I guess that Lili was right the real reason for you not being online this weekend was being surrounded by too many diaper deliveries :) 

hope you will get the perfect dresser! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ...............We used to have straight jackets for those slightly mad!! Maybe they could put you in one large Nappy xxxxxxxxxxx I love the obsession xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachyc

Due June 5th / 6th (5th by ultrasound, 6th by LMP), having a little boy!

Congrats to all!xx


----------



## tannembaum

ooh my bday is the 5th June!! :D good luck!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will update list in morning if not on. 
Now going to bed as I hurt xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, hope you feel better, have a nice night sleep :hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

Well im a single mom now... My ex decided to move another woman in our house at the end of the month to help with bills and be his new relationship partner. I have the choice to stay or leave... I am not going to stay and put myself through seeing him with another woman nor am I going to let my daughter see that. I am really upset becasue he doesnt seem to show any emtions. I am crushed. I love him like crazy and I want to be with him but without me knowing he decided to move her in at the end of March


----------



## -Linn-

I am sorry Trinity you must be devastated but I am sure in the long run he has done you a favour, from what you told us before he has been treating you with no respect. You are right in getting out of there asap. Hope you got some close family and firends who will help you through this time, focus on your little girl :hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi guys!

Just checking in and saying 'hi'!!

CJ, i'm a bit confused - how close to your c-section do you finish work?? it must be pretty tight?

I go on ML on 1st May and can't wait!! so i've got three weeks then a week holiday then four weeks then _finito_!! :happydance: although i did get in a bit of a panic yesterday thinking about all the work i have to do (and baby things too!) before then. Better get on with it ;)

Hope you're all doing well and the hips/ribs/belly's are feeling a bit less painful today!

:hugs:


----------



## lili24

That sounds a perfect time to go Moongirl! I was gonna work til the end, thinking that cos I mostly work from home I could cope, but sod that!! :haha: I think I'll finish around the second week in May. 

My baby seems to have moved up, or maybe she's gone head down I don't know. But breathing is becoming harder and I'm getting wellied really high up. I feel sorry for any short pregnant ladies cos they must have it much worse! 

Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh Trinity!! Am soooooooooo sorry hun!!!:hugs: I see you have changed your name on FB??? Nearly deleted you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone is well.......

I am 27 weeks today............WooooooooooHooooooo official 3rd Tri :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

Morning emmadrumm! Mwah!! Xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mwah :kiss:
Mwah :kiss: 
To you toooooooooooooo!!!!

28 weeks for you hun..............Wow 12 to go xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey everybody! 

Just got home from play group, I'm in so much pain :( I hope my midwife is not just going to dismiss it again on Friday! Can't believe I got my 28 week appointment seems like it was only yesterday I saw her for my 24 week one! 

How are you all today? I'm just going to do a little housework, put DD down and then relax. And now it's time for some lunch :)


----------



## lili24

That sounds good :) Yeah the appointments really seem to be coming around fast! It was 5 weeks ago I last seen the consultant! :o

Linn I called the HIP grant line to check they recieved my form and they said it has been awarded already so just waiting for it to go in. So it's just taking a little over a week :)

xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

yeah lili, i wasn't sure when to finish either - i work from home too! But even now i'm finding Mondays really hard and then by Thursday i'm shattered! So who knows what it'll be like in another 8 weeks!! Mind you if i go 2 weeks late i'll be climbing the walls with 6 weeks off i think!

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

oh and i nearly forgot (you just reminded me) - i got my HIP grant through :happydance: - took about 10-12 days from day of posting i think, so pretty quick. Looking forward to spending it now :)


----------



## tannembaum

I was gonna start my maternity leave on my due date BUT I've had so much time off due to SPD that it seems silly to wait that long (maternity money is better that statutory sick pay) so I'm leaving on May 10th BUT (heres the GOOD news!!) I have a months worth of holiday entitlement to take as well so technically I'll be finishing work on April 10th....WHOOP 3 weeks(ish) to go!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Yeah, it's fine being off but what to do with all that free time?.. there is only so much cleaning you can do!! :haha: I am looking forward to it though :) 

Hmmmm, it is pay day this week and if my HIP grant is going in too, I feel a shopping spree coming on!!


----------



## lili24

tannembaum said:


> I was gonna start my maternity leave on my due date BUT I've had so much time off due to SPD that it seems silly to wait that long (maternity money is better that statutory sick pay) so I'm leaving on May 10th BUT (heres the GOOD news!!) I have a months worth of holiday entitlement to take as well so technically I'll be finishing work on April 10th....WHOOP 3 weeks(ish) to go!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

3 weeks will fly by!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## hayley_willis

When is every one starting their maternity leave?! I am 30th April I will be 34 weeks x


----------



## lili24

I'm thinking the week beginning 10th May - 37 weeks. xx


----------



## tannembaum

I'll be 36 weeks when mine starts.
Tbh I can't wait!!! :happydance:
I've got physio starting Monday and I'm hoping so much they give me some crutches so I can get out and about again; the weather has just starting getting better and my best friend comes home from travelling in April so I will have lots of company!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I started my Mat leave Aug 10th 2004!!!:rofl: The joys of motherhood! xxx
I sent my form 10days ago and have heard nothing xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, that was fast then :) Shopping spree.. I like that! But I did enough shopping for this month really! 

Moongirl I am sure you will be glad to be off at 36 weeks. I went on mat leave at 36 weeks last time and did go 2 weeks overdue. It was boring sometimes but I couldn't have worked any longer. I was so shattered in the end and couldn't wait to be off. Hurting feet and back, swollen hands, permanent heartburn and being tired all the time from not being able to sleep well... I was just glad I didn't have to work! This time I'm not working to start with but I got my DD to look after until I go into labour... if I do go into labour this time, I have to think positive :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

You will Linn..................they say 2nd is easier!!! And even though it hurt more as was quicker, i do agree it was easier 2nd time around!
I hope 3rd time is like having a poo....................quick and to the point!!!


----------



## Moongirl

Yeah linn i guess you're right! Although i do have holidays so am planning to take half days here and there too to help keep me going! Plus if i go late i'll have plenty time to chat on here!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

moongirl - you will be fine, i spent lots of time shopping and went out for dinner lots and just had lie ins :)

emma i am thinking positive, i will go into labour this time! but i dont think i will have her early :)


----------



## MrsHart2b

with me being a full time student (ha 10 hrs a week, full time, who am I kidding) I don't actually work at the mo, but I start my work experience when I'm 30 week and dot finish it till I'm 36 week! thinks it's gona kill me, not worked since last sept!

quick question if you don't mind girlies, I kno there is a list on here for things needed for hospital bags but do any of you kno where there is a good list of general things u need for baby?! I want to make a list of things I still need but my mind is just blank! thanks :D


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies how have we all been??

(currently have sleeping son's head on my bump and LO is trying to kick him)

Can't believe i'm 3rd tri already! that was fast!


----------



## Delilah

So I'm confused - am I officially here yet or not? I am in my 27th week but you are in your 28th Emma and just here today?

Hope everyone's well, got another women's event tonight 6.30pm - 8.30pm so hope I get home in time to watch one born every minute!

I cant think about maternity leave yet it depresses me because I dont think I will take much time off at all afterwards never mind before so I'll work right up to the end I think.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah different people come to 3rd tri at different times. To me I only belong here since I am 27 weeks which means there is another 13 (= 3 months) left! But you can be whereever you like. I have been posting on 3rd tri for ages! Every time someone asks a questions and I think I can answer it cause I gave birth once already I will. 

Hope you are well today :) 

Marie you should take time off, it is such a special time and you only get to have your first child once, but you can still work for a long time! I understand though it's your own business... and important!


----------



## emmadrumm77

D..................I didn't class myself until i had actually DONE 17 weeks. So i have 13 weeks left. Depends on how you look at it, most books and websites class you as 3rd Tri once you have cleared 27 weeks, which i did today.
Who cares though, i have been on and off this thread for a week anyway............so come join us xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

13 weeks left :) Lets hope the last 13 weeks are less nerve racking than the first 13 weeks.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Moongirl you're right, C-section is May 26th, and I'm working until May 14th, so I'll be 36 weeks and 4 days on my last day of work! But starting next week, I will be working from home on Thursdays, which means one day less of commuting per week 

Lili, tell me about it! The short pregnant woman this is really causing me problems already, I get short of breath just walking at a fast pace :-( I know it's not because I'm out of shape, baby is seriously starting to compress my lungs already, and I still have 11 weeks to go until the C-section... Not looking forward to feeling what it will be like near the end :-(

Delilah, I went by my medical knowledge, which is that 3rd tri starts once you've completed 26 weeks and are in your 27th week, so I started hanging out here at 26 weeks and 1 day  Found that the issues being discussed in second tri weren't applicable to me anymore anyways!

Linn, I hope your pain improves. I'm counting myself lucky that so far I don't have any pains yet, bad enough I still have bad reflux/nausea and now the breathing problems starting already! (knock on wood...)

So we bought a new dresser! The store accepted to exchange our brown one, still looked brand new and had the ID number on the back proving it had come from the store and had been paid for! We have now a bigger dresser (yay, can fit even more nappies in it!) that is really close to the crib colour: we brought in the side panel of the crib to make sure! It was $200 more but I'm much happier now  And to reward DH for the hassle I let him buy a new video game so we were both happy!!!

Trinity that sounds horrible what your OH has done to you... Take care hun, you are so strong :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Hello Ria!!!! 

CJ that is fab fab fab, you sound much happier with this dresser! :) 

Mrshart2b there is a sticky at the top of this 3rd tri section for hospital bags.. Lots of lists in there. I read through it then made my own list of things I want to take.... Which is like everything but the kitchen sink!! :) Need to start buying the things now.. But I put it off cos it scares me!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone. 
Trinity, I just wanted to reply to you as the responses on here seem to be few and far between, although I don't know how many people have messaged you privately. What you are going through must be really awful, and you are at such a vulnerable time in your life too. Please make sure you lean on those around you and don't be afraid to ask for help. You are definately right to speak to your doctor, as depression is a terrible thing, and can creap up on you when you least expect it. Try to stay strong sweetheart - just remember, if he can do that to you now, you are better off getting out of the situation before your beautiful baby arrives. What an absolute idiot.
We will be here for you!

CJ congrats on the dresser! lol. I know how easily something like that can just drive you nuts, but it is ideal that the store was willing to exchange it. I will say however that it is NOT an excuse to buy more diapers!!! he he!

Hope everyone is doing okay. I am 28 weeks tomorrow!!! yay!


----------



## MrsHart2b

lili24 said:


> Hello Ria!!!!
> 
> CJ that is fab fab fab, you sound much happier with this dresser! :)
> 
> Mrshart2b there is a sticky at the top of this 3rd tri section for hospital bags.. Lots of lists in there. I read through it then made my own list of things I want to take.... Which is like everything but the kitchen sink!! :) Need to start buying the things now.. But I put it off cos it scares me!

thanks Hun, sorry I don't think I was very clear, bloomin baby brain :D , iv seen the hospital one and iv written one for that, I want to write one for everything else in general that I will need, aside from everything I will need for hospital bag, ie bath, bath stuff, bottles, nappies ect. just wondered If there is a list about like that? thanks very much for your reply tho! :D


----------



## Trinity42

thanks. im trying to be strong about and make the best out of the situation but I cant help but be sad and upset everytime he talks to her over yahoo messanger... it hurts that I am having to stay here with them. It hurts that hes going to her house right now to spend the night and leave me alone. I don't know if I can do this.


----------



## E&L's mummy

trinity.....he needs his nuts chopping off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

huge hugs for you hun. you can do this, you deserve soooo much better than that sperm doner. xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trinity42 said:


> thanks. im trying to be strong about and make the best out of the situation but I cant help but be sad and upset everytime he talks to her over yahoo messanger... it hurts that I am having to stay here with them. It hurts that hes going to her house right now to spend the night and leave me alone. I don't know if I can do this.

Wow what an absolute jerk!!! You do NOT deserve to be treated like this, you're carrying his child. He should show some degree of respect and not flaunt his new fling in front of you like this :-( Definitely make an appointment NOW with your doctor to discuss your feelings, especially if you have a prior history of depression. Your risk of depression is high regardless of social situation due to pregnancy, but throw in what is going on with your OH right now and your risk is MUCH higher... Is there any way you can move out? Not seeing him every day would help you... :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Hun! We are all here 4 u. U must go see your dr asap xxxx


----------



## calilove77

Yay June babies!!!:flower: Would you put me down for June 2nd :pink: Thanks! I cannot believe we only have 3 months left to go!!!:happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Linn unfortunately I cannot risk losing clients due to me not being around and I do have staff who can deal with their own client work but unfortuately nobody to take control in my absence :nope: just one of those things and yes I feel resentful about it but what else can I do... I just have to get on with it.

Trinity I think that your OH is a completely selfish ass. You were obvioulsy intimate 6 months ago and for him to pursue a new relationship while still in your relationship is appalling. You really dont need somebody disrespecting you like that. What about your grandma? Didnt you say she was helping you out? Could you move in with her for a while? Please see your doc about the depression that isnt good and your little girl needs you to be strong :flower: 

Well I feel like third tri is more relevant to me as well now so I will move over from today. 

MrsHart2be if you search on threads - I think one is essential baby items and there is another one I posted on both that were really useful - I also asked lots of friends who had children already what they found essential, useful and useless and collated all their replies into a word doc. 

I am so tired again tonight. 

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ fab for getting a new dresser! 

That is a shame Delilah that noone can take responsibility, is your baby going to nursery soon after birth then? Or will you bring him to work? 

I had an early night last but I am soooo tired this morning, I also dreamt I was at McDonalds when the alarm went off so I was not very happy when I was just in my bed :cry: I really want a McD now, but it won't happen. I have to get dressed to go to play group now! 

Anyone else gone off food a bit? I still eat but I find it hard to have anything before lunch time :( And then in the evening/night I have loads which I don't like, I'd rather eat all day again! 

Lili hope you are well, will respond to your facebook message later, I got some of the same stuff you got from next :) Hope you are well, isn't it your consultant appointment today?


----------



## Delilah

Not sure Linn I'll have to see how it goes I wont be able to bring him to work with me during normal working hours but maybe at weekends but I can also work from home so it isnt a huge problem to start with.

I am eating like a horse! I cannot stop and all the wrong stuff. Luckily I am exercising too but I have now put on 26lbs. Really have to stop eating crap or I will be so unhappy when the baby arrives with too much weight to shift. I will buy lots of fruit and cook some meals this weekend for lunches next week.

By the way I am being PR'd for July's issue of EasyLiving! A journalist I know is writing a feature on unplanned pregnancy over 35 and the different ways women handle it. I am the one who decided I wanted a baby after miscarrying an unplanned pregnacy last year. I dont know what the magazine is like she said it is a nice high end glossy so that's cool!

Hope you are all having a good day - Lili hope your consultant appt goes well. I see mw on 22 March at 28 weeks really hope he starts moving before then - I thought the bloody walk on Sunday would get him going but no!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Poor you, you should be feeling him move, awwww I want to read that article! How lovely... had you decided not to have any kids when you fell pregnant for the first time? sorry if I am too curious, guess I will have to buy the magazine then :) 

If you can work from home and do weekend when hubby is home thats fab :) 

I gotta run off to play group now, can't be bothered to leave the house today!!


----------



## Delilah

We had never discussed it to be honest - we both liked our lives as they were, lots of holidays, trips, pleasing ourselves etc - totally selfish existence really - and I was 38 when i got pregnant by accident after taking laxatives on holiday - made my pill not work - but unfortunately I had a mmc last Feb and by that time we were happy we were pregnant so it was devastaing. Took us a few months to decide to try again though because I wanted us to be sure we were trying for the right reasons and not because of mc. I dont mind you asking hon xx


----------



## lili24

That is fab! I've seen that mag but I've never bought it but of course I will buy the July issue! It is a glossy mag.. Should be great! 

My appointment is tomorrow.. Thanks girls xx

Linn my habits with food change so much, was really off it last week but I thought it might be because of antibiotics. I'm never that hungry in the mornings but I always make myself have something. Same for lunch.. But I could eat a horse at night! 

I watched one born every minute last night, I always tense up when the baby is coming out :lol: Cant really believe I'm going to do that soon!


----------



## littlepne

I still haven't watched it! I tried to start watching on 4od from the beginning but got about half way through episode 1 and had hardly stopped crying! I think it must've been an emotional day! I'm never a crier at tv/films usually!

Think it's time to stay in 3rd tri now, and start to get my head around the birth bit. I have started making lists of what we need to get though, I'm not sure whether that bit is scaring me more than giving birth at the moment - could do with that lottery win.

Hope you're all ok today :)

Jo


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah.... awww can't wait for the article! I always wanted to have a baby ever since I can remember, I am worried I will want more after this one. Right now I think I don't want anymore as I got no money for more also would like to work again and spend lots of time with my 2 girls. I feel guilty often now as I felt sick for so long and now I can't move around so if there is any more for me I hope not for another 5-10 years. 

My asthma is so bad today I had to switch off the central heating I felt so so bad when it was on and now it's freezing I just can't wait for the summer!! I made an appointment to see my GP, I need more medication. I got a steroid inhaler (budenoside) which I can take but it does nothing and I got other medication called singulair but it says do not take when TTC or pregnant, so I want to ask the GP if I can take it anyway, guess the answer is no! CJ do you know anything? They are tablets and the active ingredient is montelukast sodium!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah..................what a fab story!! Must read July issue xxx:flower:
Linn...............I have gone off food, ever since i got this cold and tummy pains............so probably about 6-7weeks now! I just feel like there is nothing i fancy and have to force myself to eat something.:cry:
Welcome to June babies calilove77 xxx
I have not seen one born every minute at all!!! I recorded it last night, to be honest i sort of have a love/hate relationship with programs like that, they are interesting, but too close to home at the moment. I used to watch birth things when i was pregnant with DD1, but now i know what it is like i just cringe at the thought of going through all that again :dohh:xxxxxxxxxxxx

Right................Lunch:sick:


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne it is very scary! I don't want to push a baby out, I know I did it already once but I am still scared it makes me very emotional to watch that programme and also scared, I might stop watching it!! 

Lili glad I am not the only one veing funny with food at the moment, with DD I had about 10 meals a day, but at least this time I won't gain 80 pounds :)
So I just decided to cook spinach and ricotta cannelloni topped with cream, bacon and cheese for later and a cauliflower + potatoe soup with chili and curry for tomorrow lunch. 
Maybe I will eat more if I really like the food! 

What is everybody cooking today? Need some more ideas for the week!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma we must have posted at the same time, I feel exactly like you... never fancy a thing! But I am trying :)


----------



## lili24

Welcome over littlepne :)

I know what you mean Emma, I shouldn't watch it.. but curiousity gets the better of me! And I sit there with my legs crossed! I think.. if it was that bad, you and Linn wouldn't be doing it for the 2nd and 3rd times would you? :lol: :lol:

Linn I can't even think about TTC again or more babies! I would love to, we bought our house so we would not have to move again, it's such a family home and we wanted 2-3 kids with a small-ish age gap. There is 7 years between me and my sister which is not ideal, and my OH comes from a big family. BUT the morning sickness has put me off, I can't believe how sick I was and I think I'm traumatised for life by it! We'll have to see what happens!


----------



## lili24

I bet you don't stop watching it :lol: 

Yummy those sound delicious.. I've only had toast so far today :nope:


----------



## lili24

Oh my HIP grant went in today.. so they had it for just over a week :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I bet you don't stop watching it :lol:
> 
> Yummy those sound delicious.. I've only had toast so far today :nope:

You are right, I probably won't! 

Just wait and see until baby is there... that's what scares me, I didn't want more during pregnancy, but I already know once my friends will get pregnant or I will be so in love with my baby I will want to do it all again. But I want to wait now. I feel like the 3 years between DD and baby are ideal (originally wanted a smaller gap - but now it's worked out perfect) but I want to wait now, I really do so I can travel with them and get a job and I want to be there for them, I can't look after 2 kids being sick 24/7 :( So I hope I will be immune this time and not want another one immediately!!


----------



## littlepne

Can't get my hip form till my 28wk appt, until then, my list of what I need to spend it on just gets bigger and bigger! And consists of more and more nappies - this obsession is catching!

That spinach and ricotta cannelloni sounds yummy and now I'm hungry! I'm being lazy today, can't be bothered to cook so think it's a freezer tea - pie and chips! :)


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne freezer tea sounds good to me, I usually cook but since this pregnancy had one or the other tea from the freezer :) Cannelloni don't take long to prepare though, I will do it now in a minute and then later I will only have to switch on the oven :) 

What nappies are you buying? 

my DD is cute, she asked me if i was done eating my lunch and when I said no and told her I was just thirsty I would eat more in a minute... she said "Shall I get your cola from the table mummy?" (got a can of coke on the table) so she brought it over and said "I can't try your drink, cola is not for children, I drink apple juice" .... good girl!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Trinity - What a Jerk. And how awful having to see him everyday. I agree with Cj might be a good idea to mention your situation to your Doctor :hugs:

Delilah - I'm sure the article will make a great keepsake for baba when he's born. Make sure you buy lots of copies!


Had an awful night's sleep, we've all had a really bad cold for about a week, but since Monday osh has been getting hot patches on his skin and really not been himself. Last night he kept throwing up and had a really bad fever - so I've booked him in at the Doctors later today ... currently you'd know nothing was wrong though as he's been calpol'ed up and is running around banging two cups together and singing loudly. lol


----------



## lili24

Ria your new avatar is lovely.. bump is fab! Hope it goes well at the Drs :flower:

Linn I want her! That's so cute... and clever! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili your LO will be cute and clever too, not long to go :) But I must say although I am sometimes sad she is getting bigger so fast, I love love love how she can talk now :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

lili24 said:


> Ria your new avatar is lovely.. bump is fab! Hope it goes well at the Drs :flower:

lol, I have to confess the photo is my bump from last time, (28 weeks) waiting to get OH to take a similar one this weekend :)

Anyone watching the news? There's a woman just given birth after being told she had IBS, how freaky would that be, not to even know you were pregnant ... hmmm actually that might have been the local news, so no-one else probably saw it, *doh* :dohh:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili...............Birth is bloody awful, but somehow when they get to about 4 weeks old, the pain of birth is just forgotten!!! You only think about it again when you are pregnant again!!! Now am pooing myself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I am soooooooooooooo inlove with my girls it is untrue!! Can't wait to have this last one to complete our family!! OH is having the "snip" at the end of the year, is a wise desision as i would have about 20 if it was up to me, but we have always said we would have 3 together, and to be honest i think 3 is enough for us (he has 2 boys from previous marriage who are 16 and 11yrs). Would need to buy a bus!!!!

Had egg on toast AGAIN for lunch!! Just can't face anything else xx


----------



## -Linn-

hehe I am not watching tv, DD watches some stuff but I don't watch anything until she's in bed! I can't imagine not knowing you are pregnant though, but I guess if she didn't get any movement. I got a very noticeable bump and lots and lots of movement all day long so I guess it's just hard to imagine for me :)

Yeah get hubby to take a bump pic and share it with us, I love seeing all your bumps :)


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Emma I know just how you feel :) 

Egg on toast? See if it's stuff like that I won't eat at all. I just never know what to have, but had so much egg on toast this pregnancy I can't see it anymore. I think I am just bored of the same old stuff all the time!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...............Oh i am bored with egg on toast!!! Just can't face anything else xxxxx

In the evenings my tummy aches so much that it is so uncomfy when i eat!! Am looking forward to seeing gp tomorrow though and sorting something out!


----------



## lili24

I hope your Dr can help Emma xx

I ate so much scrambled egg in first tri I can't even look at an egg any more, lol. 

I have a serious addiction to red cabbage! 

And I will never get bored of jacket potatoes!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i have been eating alot of Jacket pots as well!! Simple and easy x


----------



## -Linn-

awww Lili you like red cabbage? hmmmmhh I got lovely red cabbage here, it's pickled and a German recipe and i am the only who likes it :) I told DD it was fruit and she ate and liked it but OH told her it is cabbage so now she doesn't like it any more :wacko: 

I could cook so many delicious dishes but OH won't eat them and I can't be bothered to make it for myself only. Can't wait to go home and have my mum cook all that for me! 

I am feeling funny again, think it's the heartburn that stops me from wanting food, as I noticed I feel sick just before heartburn starts. I know my luck midwife will just say it's normal and then that's that. Gaviscon it is then :)


----------



## Alisha1985

I think you June Mummies and Babies need a proper name like The February Lovebugs, March Lambs, April Sweet Peas and The Darling Buds Of May.

Anyway just a few idea's for you lovely ladies:-

June's birth flower is The Rose
June's birth stone is The Pearl

So something like "June's Little Rose's/Rosebuds" or "The Pearl's of June" or something like that :) just a thought anyway x


----------



## -Linn-

Good idea Alisha but i am not very creative today... so what are the others saying? I bet I will be so overdue this time I won't have my baby until july :rofl:


----------



## lili24

Yeh the heartburn is what makes me feel sick I think Linn, and all the excess saliva has returned! Lovely! I got up and ate ice cream at midnight to try and ease off the acid so I could sleep.. didn't work! 

Good idea Alisha! xx


----------



## Alisha1985

-Linn- said:


> Good idea Alisha but i am not very creative today... so what are the others saying? I bet I will be so overdue this time I won't have my baby until july :rofl:

lol oh gosh, i doubt i'll come later than April as im due April 1st so if i change it'll be to a March Lamb hehe


----------



## -Linn-

Alisha1985 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Good idea Alisha but i am not very creative today... so what are the others saying? I bet I will be so overdue this time I won't have my baby until july :rofl:
> 
> lol oh gosh, i doubt i'll come later than April as im due April 1st so if i change it'll be to a March Lamb heheClick to expand...

well I was kidding, I am due June 6th so I really don't hope I will have a July baby but my DD was 16 days overdue. I would be so shocked (but happy) if I would end up with a May baby but I doubt very much that will happen! 

thanks anyway now we can think about what we want to call our babies :)


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yeh the heartburn is what makes me feel sick I think Linn, and all the excess saliva has returned! Lovely! I got up and ate ice cream at midnight to try and ease off the acid so I could sleep.. didn't work!
> 
> Good idea Alisha! xx

Lili the other night I had such bad heartburn and it gave me cramps in my upper back so bad that I already thought everything was over and I had a tumor in my spine or something, I was very very close to calling the hospital and that does mean something as I would not like to wake my DD and for us all to go in in the middle of the night, but somehow I fell asleep then and realised the next day that I don't have a tumor or early labour but bloody heartburn!! I had a sandwich (baguette) with ham, mini cheddars, boiled egg, carrot sticks and cucumber for lunch and now dying of the worst heartburn, doesn't matter what I eat anyway I think!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, nice to see so much activity here, I had 4 pages to read just now!

Lili, every pregnancy is different! There is a good chance that you wouldn't have the bad sickness the next time around, although it could happen. When you get pregnant again I can send you some diclectin (the anti-MS pill I've been taking since week 6 that is completely safe in pregnancy)  Check your pharmacy to see if you can buy ranitidine off the shelves. It is safe in pregnancy and helps reduce the amount of acid production by the stomach. I started taking it at night 2 weeks ago and it has helped sooooooo much! You can only take 1 pill every 24 hours so I take mine at 10PM so that it has it's maximal effect during the night. I didn't even wake up once last night (well to pee once but not because of the bad heart-burn!) Good luck with your consultant appointment.

I agree with Delilah, I could eat a horse every day... Wish I was off food too, might help minimize weight gain, but noooooooooo...

Glad to see that I'm not the only one with a cloth nappy obession littlepne! Which ones have you bought? So far I have 23 AMP's Duo Pockets in size small, 12 BumGenius All-In-One One-size Organics, 2 Monkey Doodlez Micro All-in-one size small, 1 FuzziBunz Perfect fit in X-small and am awaiting the arrival of 22 Kawaii Minky One-Size Pockets from eBay  Trying different kinds to make sure I'm happy with them!!!

Ria, love the Avatar pic, great idea! Will ask DH to take a similar photo, hope you don't mind 

11 WEEKS TODAY UNTIL WE MEET ZOËLLE!!!!! And this is my last full-week at work 

Emma - hope your pain issue gets addressed, and you too Linn. That really sucks :-(


----------



## Delilah

I have had 

a muffin with cheese & onion crips
muller corner strawberry shortcake crunch
homemade mushroom soup with a roll

and I'm still wanting more :-/ 

I am not hungry just eating because I'm in the office on my own today and have nobody to keep me in control! Drinking water now to try and fill me up!

Emma I hope your doc can give you something to help - I have been so lucky in with nausea and other stuff.

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ I will have to look for this medicine as well... I am dying of 24/7 heartburn, I can't eat properly anymore and yes it helps not to gain weight but I was feeling so much better with DD eating lots all the time. I feel like I got a hangover all the time!! 

yeah every pregnancy is different but what I heard from people is that nausea tends to get worse with each pregnancy and I find that to be true as well. Although my mum said she felt much less sick when she had my brother and he is younger than me!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and CJ ranitidine is calles Zantac here and yes you can buy it in pharmacies, supermarkets or drugstores! So I will have to look for that!

https://www.boots.com/en/Zantac-75-...oogle Base-_---_-Zantac 75 Relief 12 Tablets for anyone who is interested! I might ask my GP for a prescription first as it would save lots of money but he might not want to prescribe it!!


----------



## Delilah

June Jewels
June Oysters 
Mothers of Pearls
June's Rosy Cherubs
June Bundles of Joy
June Jumperoos

Honeysuckle is also linked to June

From Wiki:

June symbols
Red and white roses.

* June's birthstone is the pearl, the Moonstone (gemstone), and the Alexandrite. The meaning is health & longevity.
* Its birth flower is the rose.[3]


haha should be preparing for a conference call must go now


----------



## -Linn-

haha Delilah like some of your ideas :) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.................what happened to bored of eggs???:rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

I am Emma, made them for DD who loves hard boiled eggs and then she wouldnt eat them so I had one before I had to throw it away :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's called Zantac here too, but I didn't know what the brand name would be in UK  Ranitidine is the actual name of the medication. Glad you can buy it too, that's amazing!!! You'll see what I mean, it really helps at night for those of us cursed with the night-time heart burn!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I will buy that today, I thought I was dying of cancer the other night :dohh: I am such a hypochondriac! But that heartburn gives me cramps in my back as well, thought it was a tumor :dohh: thank god I didn't wake up OH that night!! He already thinks I am mental as it is!


----------



## -Linn-

oh sorry CJ I don't know if you read my question earlier, but is is safe to take singulair when pregnant? I can't cope with my asthma today, my airways are so tight :( I think I am allergic to stuff at the moment, it's still cold but my eyes were running lots this morning after I opened the window!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Linn, was Singulair working for you before pregnancy? If so, then it's fine to continue taking it based on what I read and the Motherisk site. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I stopped taking it for a year before I got pregnant as I was TTC and GP said not to take it, I had no more problems with asthma afterwards, but I only got really bad allergies after the birth of DD, before that just a little hayfever. I will try taking it and see what happens. I rather take that than steroid inhaler I can never sleep after using those inhalers and it drives me mad! My GP said asthma can get worse during pregnancy. I just woke up today and it was horrible. Made OH lunch and breakfast for DD and as soon as I lied back down in bed I was wheezing! 

Thanks so much for checking it out for me :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Oh I'm going to buy some Zantac!! :) And maybe ask the consultant for a prescription for it tomorrow too! I'm thrilled by the idea of no more heartburn!! 

D I like all of your ideas!!!! God I've done so much cleaning today, what has got into me! I like this nesting, I feel like a very good housewife :lol:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I quite like Junebug rosebuds, but that may offend those having boys? Probably won't.

Shall we change our name or not? Don't want to if it is not the general decision.

I just rung the HIP number and they said i was approved yesterday (sent my form on Fri 26th Feb) and can take up to 9 days to go in.


----------



## Trinity42

boo another dr apt tomorrow... I think with having depression that makes my pregnancy complicated... I called about my cramps and weakness and the nurse said it was probibly caused by the depression and anxiety


----------



## lili24

Whatever Em.. I'm easy. Like all the ideas!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Oh I'm going to buy some Zantac!! :) And maybe ask the consultant for a prescription for it tomorrow too! I'm thrilled by the idea of no more heartburn!!
> 
> D I like all of your ideas!!!! God I've done so much cleaning today, what has got into me! I like this nesting, I feel like a very good housewife :lol:

I am not bothered either but we should change the name I think,,, 

Lili been doing some reading on the internet re Zantac and it says they do not recommend it in pregnancy although there is no reason to believe it would harm baby, you know what they are like here... so I think you have to not directly ask for a prescription for Zantac but maybe tell consultant about severe heartburn and that gaviscon is not helping then he might prescribe it, but he might tell you off if you tell him you are taking it, IYKWIM. I will do that anyway :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here, the obstetricians, family doctors and midwives all recommend it, and no prescription is needed!!! Thank goodness  Weird how things are so different from one side of the ocea to the other!

I think baby is having a major growth spurt, I feel like my bump is giganto-normous this week compared with last. And it's really starting to get in the way of me bending over to tie boots/shoes!

Trinity I'm so glad that you're seeing your doctor, take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## littlepne

I think I'm due another growth spurt, had an achy bump today. The last two times I had an achy day it was followed by expansion!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ i want to see a pic... my baby has been moving for 4 hrs non stop it seems to me, is this normal? Does she move while she's asleep as well?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah my baby is on the move all the time, when awake the kicks are strong but then i get like a shuffling as though trying to get comfy, and then nothing for a bit, so i think the baby is asleep when the shuffling happens! God they are cute little monsters we are carrying x

Trinity.............Glad you are seeing the dr tomorrow! You really need to, most of us would get depressed if we had to deal with what you are going through, and because you suffer from depression anyway, it is just going to get you down even more!! Let us know how it goes babe xxxxx


----------



## Trinity42

I will... I am trying to make the best out of this, his new gf wants to be a part of the babies life, kinda like a 2nt mommy, and im not going to be mean and not let him see our daughter, he doesnt see his other children and I have seen over the pas year how bad it hurt him on birthdays and other holidays, I am going to continue to think about this as a stepping stone. I will be a roommate here but all my bills are paid and I dont have to work until the baby is born.


----------



## Alisha1985

lili24 said:


> I have a serious addiction to red cabbage!


I had a baddddddd addiction to red cabbage for weeks :thumbup::thumbup: i found that it started to give me extremely bad heartburn/indigestion. Really painful :( i hated having to stop eating it :(


----------



## -Linn-

Emma my baby is not just shuffeling it's proper kicking as soon as my hand accidentally touches my bump or I rest it on there I get proper strong kicks... this is crazy! Well hope it also slept some time though and not just moving. It is lovely though and so reassuring, in fact I am never worried the baba seems to have so much energy! 

Trinity I hope you will cope with those arrangements, sounds pretty cruel to me that he makes his mistress move in with you and now has her as girlfriend and you can watch them being together while you are carrying his child. I don't mean this to offend you and I am not saying don't let him see the kid but if you still love him I hope you can emotionally cope living like that!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trinity I don't know how you do it hun, I would not be able to take the arrangement you have from an emotional perspective. I agree with Linn that he seems very cruel to you :-(

Linn, I posted my bump on FB already, have not had the chance to post here yet!

Oh another tip before bed time Lili and Linn: I take 2 Tums (I think your equivalent is Rennies, Gaviscon would have the same effect) to neutralize the acid already in the stomach at the same time as I take the Zantac at 10PM (to decrease the acid production) and it works like a charm. Still have to lie with 2 pillows to prop my head up a bit (laying flat will bring on heartburn even with the Zantac), but at least I can sleep now!

Emma, I think June Rosebuds would be cute, I liked D's suggestion!


----------



## Trinity42

are we changing the name? I thought we were june bugs I must have missed something


----------



## emmadrumm77

I think the idea is to change the name??
We have 
The pearls of JUNE
June's little Rosebuds
Junes oysters
June mothers of pearls
Junes rosy cherubs
June bundles of joy
June Jumperoo.

My fav is June's little rosebuds...........what are your fav?


----------



## Trinity42

I like the June rosebud one too


----------



## Delilah

I couldnt do what you are doing either Trinity on an emotional level, just make sure you put yourself and your baby first. I cannot believe this other women actually wants to move in with your OH with his pregnant ex - beyond me....

Em I am happy with any name - I am having a boy and he isnt really a rosebud lol but I dont mind!!! 

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Junes Little Rosebuds :)


----------



## -Linn-

CJ thanks for the tip, I am already taking gaviscon (same as rennie but a liquid) before bed and I am sleeping on 4 pillows :rofl: otherwise it would be really bad! 

haha delilah your little boy is not a rosebud? :rofl: 

Anyway I don't mind what name! xxx


----------



## discoclare

The rosebuds one! (I'm just lurking on third tri, not due to come over for a couple of weeks). Is there going to be a pretty sparkly thing of the name for people's signatures?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Blimey!!! Wouldn't know how to do that Disclosure!!

The majority seem to be going for June rosebuds..........will leave it for another day before changing incase change of minds x


----------



## Delilah

you make them here Emma https://mybannermaker.com/ just saw it on one of the March Lambs signatures.

Linn I thought a rosebud was more female so no I dont want him to be a rosebud if he is indeed a he!


----------



## -Linn-

I understand Delilah, just sounded funny to me, to think of your little boy being a rosebud, of course he's not! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ughhhh trying to work up the energy to do my Wii Fitness Coach... Friend is picking me up tonight to see a movie!


----------



## -Linn-

sounds lovely CJ enjoy your movie! I didn't manage to get the tablets anymore tonight and just had to be sick again :( I will go out tomorrow to get some, even if it is not recommended to get them!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well it is here so you can say you are following North American guidelines as we seen to be a bit more progressive ;-)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah CJ just a bit more progressive.... pssst North America is not the only country :) Hope you had a good time at the movies :)

How is everyone today? It is so lovely and sunny here, I am going to take DD out for some ice cream at lunch time and then play group and then I have to bear her all afternoon being grumpy cause she won't sleep, but I bet we will have fun!


----------



## lili24

It's sunny here too! But I feel crap! Symptoms of UTI are coming back fast again so I don't think they were the correct antibiotics. I didn't even finish them 48 hours ago yet! I'm really looking forward to this appointment.. 

Enjoy the sun Linn!

Hope your DRs appointment goes well Emma.

Hope everyone is okay! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, I am in such mood now, I told off my DD I feel like the worst mum in the world and just went in the kitchen to have a cry :( 

Hope the consultant can sort you out, not normal anymore with all those UTIs, poor you :(


----------



## lili24

Awww. What did she do? You're a wonderful Mum.. they all need telling off every now and again! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

she just made a mess with food in the lounge, but not on purpose and not her fault and I got annoyed and told her off so she cried... she really didn't need telling off, I don't know why I got such weak nerves these days! Now all I want to do is cry :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

HaHa, I know Linn, I was just trying to state our continent (Canada and the USA) as being a bit more liberal when it comes to drugs in pregnancy since I'm not aware of other countries' policies.

I'm sure you're a great mother, you're also hormonal though so I doubt that this should reflect on your ability as a mother  All she needs is a hug from you and she'll know that you didn't mean to hurt her feelings :hugs:

Lili, poor you! This definitely needs to be sorted out... It is quite unusual to have so many UTIs!

The dresser is now in the nursery and is a MUCH better match to the crib! Will take pictures tomorrow night (we still need to attach the feet to it).

I'm tired, got home late and therefore slept 1 hour less than normal :-( Saw Valentine's Day which was really cute!


----------



## -Linn-

gosh I did give her a hug CJ and told her I was so sorry I got angry at her and that I didn't mean it, so she said "it's ok, I love you mummy" so that made me cry some more! The sun is gone now but I am taking her to the cafe for some ice cream and then play group for an hour! I hope I can relax a bit later, I have been so emotional those last 2 weeks it's unreal! 

glad you liked the movie!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwwwww Linn that is so sweet!!! I want her!!!  

I know what you mean about being emotional, it's good for DH that he has classes in the evenings because otherwise I'm pretty sure it would affect our relationship so much :-( It's bad enough we're together all weekend, poor man has been through a lot because of my roller-coaster emotions. At least I'm not spontaneously crying anymore!!!

Hope you have fun at the play group :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Awww your little girl will say all that to you in a couple of years... it is so worth it! They do have tantrums and emberrass you when you're shopping but they are so sweet. She always says sorry to me when she did something naughty so I tell her it's ok and now she is saying that to me :cloud9: 

CJ my OH went out last night I had such a tantrum lol, he went to his mates and played 
xbox there! 

Thanks we had lots of fun but she didn't sleep and is so naughty and hyperactive and everything is funny what I tell her, so I have to put up with that now until 8pm :) But that's ok, she was so happy when we were out and concluded that ice cream made her mouth cold, kids are so funny!!!


----------



## -Linn-

It's so quiet here today, where are you all? 

Just wanted to also update you all and let you know Hett and her baby are doing well, but there have been some complications with her OH following his appendicitis, so she has been MIA but will hopefully be back soon!


----------



## SazzleB

yay I get to join third tri today! :happydance:

Hope you're all fine! :flower:


----------



## E&L's mummy

YEHHHH BABYYYYYYY!! 26 weeks for me!! :dance:


----------



## lili24

Hi girls I'm back from my appointment and I'm so upset I don't know what to do with myself :( Consultant referred me for an emergency scan because my fundal height was measuring 22cms. We had that and I was told baby is measuring fine but amniotic fluid levels are low and below the 3rd centile. Then I had to get a trace for 20 minutes but that was all okay.

I have to have a trace twice a week from now on and growth scans with a specialist once a week. I was so upset, what does it all mean? I know some people have lower or more fluid than others but consultant said it can indicate problems. Has anyone had this before????

Also I am so angry that at my last midwife appointment at 25 weeks she said my fundal height was 24cms, how can it shrink 2cms in 3 weeks?? I think she just made it up!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all!

Sorry - i've had a bit of a busy day so have just been lurking. Also not feeling very good but think it's just tiredness.

Lili i'm so sorry you've had a scare hun, but at least you've seen the baby and all is ok and they'll be monitoring you closely from here on in! Sorry i don't know anything about fluid levels etc so just wanted to send lots of hugs :hugs:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili :hugs: dont ask google, it is not great that you have little fluid but they will monitor you closely which is good. Baby needs the fluid to mature her lungs and as long as there is some it is fine, I guess they are monitoring to make sure it won't become any less and baby is not stressed. She is measuring fine and that is good. Would be more concerned if she was also small. I understand it must be worrying though! But what a nuisance to have to go in now twice a week, but better to be safe. If you're fluid stays that low you will most likely have her early though. I had no waters left when they induced me but I was already 42 weeks. Still it is not good and I hope they will monitor this at the end of my pregnancy! :hugs: if you want to chat later I will be on Facebook after 8pm. 

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili hun, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sounds like you are in really good hands now, and that's what counts in the end! Most likely this is nothing to worry about and it's great that they will do serial scans and tracings to monitor the baby. It is also possible that your MW was right with the fundal height back then, if the amniotic fluid gradually decreased then it is possible to lose 2 cm. Or there is the possibility she got it wrong in the first place... Either way, you're being followed closely now by someone who seems to know what they're doing :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome to third tri E&L and Sazzle!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................Oh no poor you hun!!! At least you know that your baby is ok, and that you are being monitered closely. Maybe call the midwife helpline and have a chat with one of them? Sending you a big :kiss: and a huge :hugs:

I went to the dr's today and they sent me for an emergency physio apt at the hospital, i am now wearing the most delightful tubi-grip around my tummy AND a physio belt!!! Mmmmmm lovely!!! It seems to be working though a bit, so fingers crossed i won't be hurting later on x

Been sick today............think i have caught a bug...........DD2 was sick 2 days ago, but recovered in a few hours, but i just feel awful! Am trying to drink lots of liquid, but food today has been 2 bits of toast and thats all. :cry:

Am sure i will feel better tomorrow x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli hun, :hugs: for you. Fundal height is a really hit and miss thing to go off. it can be different depending on who does it and is always a guesstimate. there have beenthreads on here about similar thing where they have measured small and then at scan baby is spot on. so it might not be the MW fault hun. 
as far as the fluid goes hun i dont know what they are thinking. but they are gonna keep a close eye on you and baby by the sounds of things. im sure things will be fine and we are all here for you my dear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I hope I get help with this too! I couldn't walk home from play group today :( It took 40 mins instead of 15 :'( but my midwife just says its normal, I can't get my legs apart, it hurts to bad. DD is overtired and I couldn't make any dinner so OH is off to get a chinese! I have just been retching and was nearly sick again so I don't even know if I can eat, but I got no bug I am sure... just feeling like I got a hangover all the time.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili did they say what they think the reason is for the decreased amount in fluid? I can't stop thinking of you, understand you must feel so worried :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

might be something to do with the UTIs....dunno


----------



## -Linn-

yeah there are lots of things which can be the reason, just wondered if they specifically said anything to her as it must be so worrying otherwise! 

Most women who have too little fluids go on to have healthy babies though, just think of that Lili!!


----------



## Delilah

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you Lili :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It isnt great news but it isnt devastating either so please try to not stress too much - you will be monitored closely now and at least your little girl is doing ok in there which is the main thing. I am so sorry you have another UTI as well this pregnancy hasnt been an easy ride for you hon but it will all be worth it :flower:

Emma thank god he gave you something - Linn you should ask your doc for the same. I am stiff when I get up from sitting but it walks out ok - although today I had to park in 2 places in central Manchester and pay a premium becuase I couldnt face walking from one side of the city to the other with heels on!

Linn when did Hett have her baby I have missed this totally, I hope she is ok.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett had her baby????

Linn, if it is that bad they will give you something.............You can also refer yourself to the physio i found out today! Ring your hospital and find the number for it x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma do you have to wear it all the time hun or only if you are in pain?


----------



## Delilah

E&L sorry I meant to say CONGRATS on 26 weeks xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you Delilah. missed you lot. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Noooooooooooooo I don't think Hett had her baby, some one must have read it wrong, I think she just means Hett and her baby are fine, I think her OH has been poorly :hugs:

Thanks girls so much. I know it's not devastating it could be so much worse but I worry about everything and I am terrified and I just looked online and realised 3rd centile is so low. Ahhhh I'm so upset by it :( They didn't give me any reason just said it can indicate problems with the baby but they will monitor me and only intervene if necessary. 

It's good that I have to go there twice a week and a scan every week BUT I am gonna be dreading every week from now on. I just want to get to June and everything be okay.

Congrats E&L xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

phone and talk it thru with your MW hun. she might be able to give you more relevant info about effects on baby etc than google. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Stay off Google Lili you'll worry yourself sick - why not post on third tri in general and see if anyone has had similar experiences? 

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

she didnt have her baby but she and baby are well, it is her OH who is poorly so she can't be online much! she will be back soon... just thought I say she and her baby are fine as she hasn't been on, in case you wondered!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I agree with the others, ask on gestational complications about oligohydramnios, I think there is even a thread in there!

edit: I thought I saw a thread about it on here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/290742-amniotic-fluid-level-28-weeks.html


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, low amniotic fluid levels are multi-factorial, from within normal range (most likely by far) to slow leaks, to problems with baby's kidneys (as the amiotic fluid results from baby peeing essentially)... Ask them about the baby's kidneys when you next see the consultant, and also about the possibility of a slow leak (there is a test where they can swab the vagina, and if no "ferning" is seen under the microscope then it is not a leak)... If I were in your shoes, this is what I'd ask! Hope that helps a bit. But keep in mind, the most likely explanation is it is on the low side and nothing is wrong!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L's mummy said:


> Emma do you have to wear it all the time hun or only if you are in pain?

I have to wear it all the time, except bed time xx
oh and congrats on 26 weeks x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma what did you tell them so they would refer you? I just keep being told it's normal , but the pain has got worse and I couldn't walk last night, I was hurting so much, this morning it's stil sore but I will be able to go to play group, I decided!! OH will come get me to take me to mw appointment and then take me home :( hope she will listen to me this time! Eeeek just realised I will have my bloods taken as well as it is my 28 week appointment!


----------



## lili24

Yeh I had them yesterday, they tested them right away and all was fine. Can't believe I've had blood taken 4 times so far, I had such a phobia!! 

Good luck Linn x


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma what did you tell them so they would refer you? I just keep being told it's normal , but the pain has got worse and I couldn't walk last night, I was hurting so much, this morning it's stil sore but I will be able to go to play group, I decided!! OH will come get me to take me to mw appointment and then take me home :( hope she will listen to me this time! Eeeek just realised I will have my bloods taken as well as it is my 28 week appointment!

I didn't go through my midwife Linn................I went to the dr's and he refered me straight away! As i said you can refer yourself to the physio if pregnant though x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Got my HIP grant through today! Took exactly 2 weeks from sending the form x


----------



## Moongirl

Linn, i refered myself to the physio aswell. Don't know if it's different in Scotland but in my pregnancy notes i have a list of numbers at the back (mw, labour unit, etc etc) and the physio was one of them. I just phoned up and said that my ribs were sore and the midwife had mentioned physio! Worth a try!! 

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

midwife referred me for physio today :) She told me to go and buy a support belt, but you had yours on prescription didn't you Emma? I will wait then to see the physio and ask for one instead of paying! 

I am measuring 28 cm exactly which is 97th centile of my customised graph so I guess baby is growing well, she said good heartrate and very good that I am feeling baby all the time, she said means she is healthy! Baby is also breech at the moment, what a surprise... I knew it wasn't head down, it never has been since beginnig of the pregnancy! But with the SPD I might need a c sec anyway, so I shall wait and see! 

Only got my HIP form today and OH is hopefully posting it as I'm typing this :)


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yeh I had them yesterday, they tested them right away and all was fine. Can't believe I've had blood taken 4 times so far, I had such a phobia!!
> 
> Good luck Linn x

Thanks hun, I had such a phobia too before I had DD and now it's routine with the bloods isn't it? My midwife is just lazy I think she said to get my bloods done at my scan that I got at 29+3.. so I got another 12 days until they will do it!

Are you feeling a bit better today? :hugs:


----------



## lili24

That is good Linn you should have the HIP in your bank soon. How much are the belts? Better to get one on prescription :)

Not really! I'm tired I didn't sleep that much. I'm lying in bed but I desperately want to go out and do some shopping or something. I want to get away from google and the internet. OH would not let me go to ikea with him but I want to keep busy these next few days, but I'm scared that I'm leaking the fluid and doing stuff will make it worse... AHHH!

Consultant took a swab yesterday but I think she is checking for thrush and not fluid. Do you think it would show up anyway? They were telling me too much stuff I didn't think to ask. I know i've got thrush though cos of the antibiotics, and I was too sore to get the speculum in :(

And she said drinking loads will not increase the fluid but online it says it can help so I am drinking like.. gallons :lol: My pea sized bladder is not amused! 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it is a very simple test for the fluids, you should be able to buy the paper here so you can test yourself, https://www.simplicityhealth.co.uk/amniotic-fluid-leak-test.asp in Germany they sell the papers at the chemist and you just put it down there and check the result, it changes colour, don't know if they sell that here at normal chemists but worth to get your OH to check if hes out shopping. one would have thought your hospital tested and let you know! but I would order that from the link I posted otherwise and test yourself, at least then you know if you're leaking and don't need to stay on bedrest! did they check babies kidneys and bladder at the scan?


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I just checked the paper is called Litmus paper and as far as i remember it turns blue if its amniotic fluid, maybe your OH can buy it at a chemist for you!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> midwife referred me for physio today :) She told me to go and buy a support belt, but you had yours on prescription didn't you Emma? I will wait then to see the physio and ask for one instead of paying!
> 
> I am measuring 28 cm exactly which is 97th centile of my customised graph so I guess baby is growing well, she said good heartrate and very good that I am feeling baby all the time, she said means she is healthy! Baby is also breech at the moment, what a surprise... I knew it wasn't head down, it never has been since beginnig of the pregnancy! But with the SPD I might need a c sec anyway, so I shall wait and see!
> 
> Only got my HIP form today and OH is hopefully posting it as I'm typing this :)

No i was sent straight to the hospital Linn. The physio kitted me out with one, but i will have to give it back i assume after baby is born xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ok Emma think I will wait for my physio appointment to come through first and then see!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I hope you get to be seen soon hun! I have to admit it has helped me xx
The physio also tlod me top do some pelvic tilting excercises, which may help x


----------



## -Linn-

thanks hun, where were your DDs when you went for the appointment?


----------



## emmadrumm77

DD2 was with me, but dd1 was at school xxx
Was an emergency appointment so i couldn't plan anything xx


----------



## -Linn-

if you could bring her fair enough.. i nearly always have to take my DD with me, she sat on my knee when I was at the dentist before lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah they both came with me for my 2 scans and i have always had either 1 ot both on any appointments. I am a full time mum and i come with my packages xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah me too, DD would rather come to the appointment with me than leaving her somewhere else anyway. Will bring her again to consultant and scan appointment too, but if the wait is too long I will tell OH to take her to the park and then come pick me up when Im done, at least I got the scan first so we can all go to that :)


----------



## Tulip

Girls, I hope you're well and many congrats on hitting 3rd Tri!
Do me a favour please............





...........cross everything for me!
 



Attached Files:







P3120015.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

awwww hun I got everything crossed, so pleased to see that! Congrats :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooh Tulip!! How very exciting..............Little Ruby is looking down on you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

OMG! I think my heart skipped a beat when I seen Tulip and then BFP below!! Eek!! This is fabuloussssssssssssssssss news!! Everything is crossed!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## rachm

Yep congrats to all of us!!!

I can't wait to meet my little man. So happy to be in the final stage.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Tulip got everything crossed for you - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP xxxxx

Glad your belt is working Emma, hopefully your physio will sort you out with one too Linn. Lili the thrush sounds awful... hope it improves and you look after yourself too.

I've been hectic today - was supposed to be an office day and have had 4 meetings. Just back to the office now to summarise actions from them all and then I aim to be home by 7pm and NO WORK all weekend.... yay!

Tomorrow I am driving to Lancaster for lunch and dinner with 20 girls for one of my friends 30th birthdays, she is over from Dubai. It will be a long day but I decided not to stay over because I want to walk on Sunday morning and then we're taking my mum out for dinner.

This time next year I'll be a mommy on Mothers Day too! So exciting. Still not felt him move though it is very frustrating. I wont be around much this weekend so hope you all have a good one and for those mums enjoy Sunday :flower:

Marie xx


----------



## -Linn-

poor Delilah :hugs: I just can't understand how you can't feel him move. if you poke your belly can you feel him in there? i can tell how my baby is lying from pressing on tummy! I mean where the spine is and she is on my right side and so on, can't feel the body parts properly. But my baby is breech and all movement is high up now she got her legs in front of her head, so I guess your movement must be all low behind the low lying placenta. you will be getting extra scans though wont you? if you dont start feeling him soon, cause really thats how you're supposed to know that your baby is ok, but if you dont feel anything it's not very reassuring. I told my MW how i never stop feeling baby and if I touch my belly she immediately moves, MW said that was really good! Hope that you start feeling it soon!

CJ where are you? I just noticed you haven't posted anything yet today.. I know still early in Canada but you are usually here, so hope you're ok! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi there everyone! I had a crazy morning... Yes Linn I usually post before the start of my clinic, but not today! I need to get the rest of my paper work done in 3 hours (and my patient letter dictations) because my in-laws are on their way over right now and I want to get home soon!

Emma, so glad that the belt is helping! Linn, hope you can get one too, a friend of mine mentioned it helped her a lot as well. Lili, if they took a swab they likely looked for the "ferning" under the microscope as well and if you were leaking they would have called you by now hun. I wouldn't do the self-test with Litmus paper, there are a lot of false positives (would alarm you unnecessarily) or false negatives... Had they commented on baby's kidneys when you saw them?

D- good for you, no work this weekend! I need to write an urgent letter of recommendation for a medical student that didn't get matched in her first choice of residency program, the deadline is Sunday so I guess I'll be doing at least that at home this weekend, after we come back from London!

Welcome rachm to third tri  Soon we'll have all the June mothers here!!!


----------



## Delilah

Linn I cant really feel anything apart from squidgy which is the placenta right at the front. I see mw on 22 March so will ask for a scan if nothing by then as I'll be 28 weeks. 

I get a scan at 35 weeks to see if my placenta has moved up but that is all they have scheduled and my stitch comes out at 37 weeks.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

congrats Tulip. loads of sticky babydust for you hun.

Emma glad you are feeling a bit more comfy

D, enjoy your weekend and try not to worry to much about the movement. just like we talked about. xx

Lilli, :hugs: xx

nothing to report from here. apart from i finally found some pretty baby hats for butterbean to wear for the first few days, so im a happy bunny.
CJ, enjoy your inlaws visit etc xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay congrats Tulip, I missed that post!!! Sooooo happy for you 
Thanks E&L, hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks everyone! Hope it sticks. Can't believe you'll be meeting your LOs soon!


----------



## ginasbump

im due the 10th of june and im on team yellow! :happydance:

cheers!


----------



## Delilah

Welcome GinasBump - 

I'm in fat baby box today 

Feel seriously under-pampered I've plucked my eyebrows and defuzzed myself and thats it! My facebook is awash with tannings, makeovers, hair cuts, glamorous clothes etc etc etc - I have the same black dress to wear that I wore to 2 awards dinners, this time with a little black shrug and will be doing my hair and make up no different to normal - we are scheduled to meet in Lancaster at 1pm for lunch (19 girls) and then in the hotel bar for 6pm to give the birthday girl her prezzies and evening meal booked for 8pm at an Italian restaurant. We got her 2 pieces from Tiffany, a bracelet and a keyring, with the money everyone clubbed together, she has a cake made of shopping bags, shoes and sunglasses and my collage too so she will be very happy. 

However after lunch I can see the whole afternoon being spent in the hotel with people getting ready, doing each others hair, make up etc - OMG! I think I will have to wonder around Lancaster and get back to the hotel for 5pm ready to refresh and change ready for 6!

Have a great weekend all.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hope you will have a great day Delilah :) I have already been out in the forest with DD this morning, went to search for some bugs and then did some mud paintings and now I have to clean and tidy my house, looks like a bomb has hit it!! 

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Delilah that seems like a great day, I'm sure your friend will appreciate it all!!!
My in-laws are here: it is a surprise for my MIL that they are going to a beautiful hotel/spa today (she thinks they're going to Windsor to visit her oldest son, DIL and 2 grandchildren) and that everyone (her 4 kids and 2 daughters-in-law and 3 grandkids) will be there too! I'm trying to covertly pack without her noticing, and we'll hit the road about 15 minutes after they leave. I booked myself a pedicure today, and will get all prettied up for dinner (bringing my curling iron, make-up, Prada body cream and perfume) and of course a dress that shows off my E-cup cleavage ;-) Will be a good day! Tomorrow DH and I are separating from the group to go visit our friends for whom we are their kids legal guardian: still have their Christmas presents to give them!!! And baby #3 is coming April 16th via C-section, so I'm scrambling to finish the gift, yikes!!! DH will be chauffeur all weekend so that I can work on it in the car.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hello all, I hope everyone is ok.

I don't think I am officially supposed to be here yet, am I?? I am confused where 3rd tri starts!!

xx


----------



## ellienellie

I'm a due June too :)
xx


----------



## -Linn-

MrsG you are fine to be here :)


----------



## nightkd

I found you!! :rofl:

P.S I got asked if I was pregnant today....twice....first time :blush:


----------



## SylvieB

hey girls
haven't been on in ages, never get time to check anything but facebook anymore.
how is everyone doing. not officially 3rd tri yet but hey, i'm in the double digits!!!!


----------



## catfromaus

I'm not on there yet! Sorry!

Due June 22nd, Team Yellow, if you could add me that would be awesome!

Cat
xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey all. Happy mothers day to those who are mums already and all the mummies to be! I got beautiful cards from my girl and my doggie :haha:

D it sounds like an amazing trip, Im already guessing you had lots of fun from your FB status! 

CJ hope you're having a nice time. An E-cup now?? Wowza!! :)

Nightkd you must look obviously pregnant now then :) I have been asked a couple of times- feels good! 

E&L I hope you aren't too stressed car seat shopping! I still haven't decided on one. :(

Sylvie congrats on double digits!!!!!

Mrs G I think it's 27 weeks. You are fine to stay here with us now :) 

Welcome to Cat and Ellie xxx

Linn and Emma :hugs: :hugs: hope you have a nice day with your girls and not in too much pain! I am in bed waiting for my breakfast :) Really nervous about what news this week will bring. 

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## AshleyKeil

I am new here but my husband and I are expecting our baby girl Keaton Marie Keil sometime in middle June 2010 :) So Closeeee! :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ashley, could you give me a date if you want me to add you to the list?

I had a tiny lie in today.........................8.30am!!!! thats all my oh managed!!!!
Been out for lunch which was yummy..............and played all day with my princesses..............got dvd, choc and flowers xxxx

My groin hurts like hell, but the belt and tubi grip are helping the tummy pains from my hernia, so all ok xxxxxxxxxxxx

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody hope you all had a good day! 

haha Emma til 8.30 :) I had a lie in until 9 which is when DD woke up, she was singing in her bed, the baby phone was on loud and OH was still snoring lol... he won't wake up but I was not tired anymore so I just told DD through the monitor to come into our bed and so she did, bless her she will not get out of her bed until I tell her to, although I told her plenty of times to just come into our room when she wakes up, but she said "I not want to wake you up mama" :) I got a lovely card and chocolates and flowers... didn't want breakfast! At 11 we went to a farm with MIL, FIL and MILs best friend, had a picnic there and then made a roast at home while DD was asleep, in the meantime me and OH watched a movie :) Now we just ate and I'm watching night garden with DD! 

Thanks Lili, I hope you will get some good news next week :) My bump looks huge today so I hope I will remember to take a pic. 

My pelvis/groin now hurts all the time when Im walking, esp uphill or up the stairs but otherwise I'm well, my little girl is moving lots and my DD is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

Hey girls, I just seen in 2nd tri that the first of our June babies has arrived. Katy1310 who was due 13th June. 

Best of luck to you Katy, glad to hear LO is doing well xxx


----------



## Delilah

Lili please dont worry you'll both be fine.

welcome to all the new June moms 

Wow at Katy having her baby already - eek - so glad they are both doing well I'll find the post later.

Yes I had a blast in Lancaster and the photos are slowly being added to Facebook she loved it. CJ - OMG @ E-Cup!!!! I havent really grown boob wise but bump wise is making up for that - think its doubled already with the amount of food I've eaten this weekend. I did do a very brisk 7 mile walk this moring over Blackstone Edge but not nearly enough to offset the damage! 

Had a fab meal with my mum this evening too, its been a good weekend. 

Mrs G you are in your 27th week so fine to be here 

Happy Mother's day to E&L, Emma & Linn (and others who are moms already) and to all us first timers - I got cards from the bump and from my fur babies

Catch you all tomorrow ladies 

Mxx


----------



## lili24

D I'm gonna ban you from posting here on the weekends. You make me feel like a lazy sod :haha: :haha: 10 miles last week and 7 this week? You must have buns of steel :lol:

My boobies have not increased so much either, they are fuller but if they grew to an E cup I might topple over :haha: Anyway I bet CJs hubby isn't complaining! 

Glad to hear your new belts are helping Emma. Hope you can get one soon Linn and get some relief too!

Xxx


----------



## Delilah

lol Lili I wish! I have to get out and walk at the weekend - I work an average of 12+ hour days and this is what makes it worthwhile :o) xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy all!!

CJ.. wanna swap in the boobie dept hun??? all mine have done is fill the void left by the other 2. so insted of sagg i now have a little meat in there :rofl:

D...wish i could do a walk round the supermarket without feeling faint and dizzy let alone miles worth. i did manage to do the walk to school and back twice this week, so about 3 miles a day but i think the fresh air makes a difference.

Emma glad you are getting some relief. and Linn, hope you can get a belt or something sorted.

ive got my GTT in the morning so as of midnight tonight im on a water only diet. managed to buy a carseat too on Ebay tonight so im happier if they need to, they can deliver Butterbean whenever. i know its daft but i was calmer when i thought we had a seat sorted. hubby got it out of the garage yesterday and it had mold on the straps. i could wash it etc but it was 8 years old (bought it with DD1) and with the chest issues my babies seem to have i wasnt happy with the possability of mold spores around them. and hubby agrees which makes me feel better for spending his money lol.


----------



## lili24

Good luck for the GTT hun :flower: I just seen you have bought the car seat on FB, yay! Having things here and prepared makes me feel calmer too! :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies, I will update list in the morning as am in bed at the moment and about to get some shut eye.
I can not believe a June baby has been born already. This is going to cone to us all so quickly. I had a glass of wine tonight........naughty I know, but was lovely! I know it will do no harm but still made me feel a bit guilty xxxx
Love to you all XXXXXXXX


----------



## AshleyKeil

I am due June 20th kinda. My doctor is saying that based of my missed period but based off of the ultrasounds she is due a week earlier. We will see!!!


----------



## Elle Number 4

OMG a June baby already!!!!!!!!!!!
Does that freak out anyone else??


----------



## Delilah

I actually had a dream I had my baby last night - not sure what this means probably thinking about Katy but I was really unorganised and woke up in a panic....

Hope everyone's well - E&L good luck with the GTT I dont know if I will get one of these nobody has mentioned it - I got a letter today saying my HIP grant is being processed I sent it 2 weeks ago.

27 weeks today 

Catch you all later 

Mx


----------



## lili24

Morning! I have all kinds of weird dreams D.. Can't remember what it was last night but I know I woke up thinking 'weird!'

I got that letter aboutthe hip grant about 5 days after the money had already gone in my account :) 

Speak later girls, I'm heading to the hospital for 12 xx


----------



## lili24

Oh and well done for 27 weeks :) I am so anxious to get to tomorrow and 29 weeks. I feel like every day is such a milestone now xx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody :) 

Hope you are all well, I am busy washing and cleaning this morning.. just put the babies clothes in her wardrobe as well, will show you a pic later, I think I definitely got enough clothes for her :wacko: 

Good luck Lili, hope it's good news at the hospital :) 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

maybe anybody knows this, when I put my SD card (from my camera) into this computer a window normally opens and I can view folders of my pictures but today it's not working, I keep putting the card in but the window won't open... now how can I upload my pictures onto my computer? Aaaaaahhh don't tell me my laptop is broken, SD card is fine I can view all pictures in my camera all fine!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

D.............I got my letter after the money had gone is as well!!! You checked your bank?


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies hope you are all well :) :) 

hugs for those of you with SPD i have it and its awful :( :( 

and omg at the first June baby congrats hope all is ok will go and have alook on the other board

i receieved my hip grant last week it was paid pretty quickly after i sent off the form :) 

Jen xxx


----------



## PurpleHaze

-Linn- said:


> maybe anybody knows this, when I put my SD card (from my camera) into this computer a window normally opens and I can view folders of my pictures but today it's not working, I keep putting the card in but the window won't open... now how can I upload my pictures onto my computer? Aaaaaahhh don't tell me my laptop is broken, SD card is fine I can view all pictures in my camera all fine!!


Hi Linn, this happens to me sometimes too. Have you tried clicking Start then My Computer, then you should see your SD card under "devices with removable storage", which you should be able to click on to open up the window. I hope that helps!

I can't believe a June baby has been born already. I hope she's ok! Technically I'm not even in the 3rd trimester yet, but I'm just too impatient to wait. I wish it was June already!


----------



## -Linn-

PurpleHaze said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> maybe anybody knows this, when I put my SD card (from my camera) into this computer a window normally opens and I can view folders of my pictures but today it's not working, I keep putting the card in but the window won't open... now how can I upload my pictures onto my computer? Aaaaaahhh don't tell me my laptop is broken, SD card is fine I can view all pictures in my camera all fine!!
> 
> 
> Hi Linn, this happens to me sometimes too. Have you tried clicking Start then My Computer, then you should see your SD card under "devices with removable storage", which you should be able to click on to open up the window. I hope that helps!
> 
> I can't believe a June baby has been born already. I hope she's ok! Technically I'm not even in the 3rd trimester yet, but I'm just too impatient to wait. I wish it was June already!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, just tried that not showing up at all :( Think there must be a problem with my card reader slot on my laptop, unfortunetely I don't know where I put the USB cable for my camera so now I can't upload my pics :cry: 

But ok there could worse problems so I have to try not to get too annoyed about this now and ask OH later if he knows where the cable is!


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies! I'm so sorry I haven't been on for so long - baby and I are fine. My partner had some horrible complications following his appendicitis and so has been back in hospital for 9 days. He was nil by mouth until yesterday when he started eating a little jelly and started talking so hopefully this is where things start to improve (I am SOOOOO nervous saying this as every time I do say something positive things just go right back down hill again :( ). 

Hope you are all well and forgive me for not catching up on all your posts - I have missed so much!

I am HUGE. Measuring 4 weeks ahead at the moment, midwife said she thought bubs would come a little early as I am 'short bodied' and so he will just run out of room!

Anyway I hope to be back on regularly soon, just taking things day by day with my partner but I will drop in when I can.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Glad to hear things are looking up for you Hett xxxxxx:hugs::hugs: to you xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Hett! 

Glad your OH is getting better :) It must be horrible for you with him being so poorly! 
I want to see a pic of your huge bump! Mine is huge too, was measuring on 97th centile though, so not too big! I will take a bump pic and upload that later, at the moment I am sulking cause I can't get my pictures onto this computer! It is really annoying me :( 

Emma how are you today? I am now always hurting when I walk but it is not unbearable, thank god as I have to walk to places all the time, hope I hear from the hospital soon regarding the physio!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i am good today, had a friend over this morning who is a beautician and had a facial with neck and shoulder massage.........................Heaven xxxxx
I am ok, i just feel like i have been kicked between the legs, but it is not unbearable xxx
I must take a bump pic......................I now look pregnant...............so excited about it, in the last 10 days it has just appeared, and i am loving the fact that for the first time in 3 pregnancies i actually have a bump xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

awww thats fab Emma, can't wait to see it! Aaaahhhh I want to upload my pictures, it is so annoying :(


----------



## lewiepud08

(((((Hugs)))))) Hett 

are any of you getting lots of braxton hicks or tightenings and feels like bubs is pushing down??? im getting them all the time now, i got them earlier with lewis in 2008 and was expecting it this time round, this time i thought id escaped them but i got them from about 20 weeks and im really in pain today with the spd and he feels like hes pushing down its awful and keep getting them are any of you getting this??

Jen :( :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, I had a fun weekend but overate (Delilah I know what you mean!). I don't remember the last time I had so much desserts. It was my MIL's 60th birthday so big feast from Friday to Sunday night :wacko: I feel like my bump has tripled in size, but so has everything else... :blush: About the E-cups: I'm so short it makes me look really top heavy... Apparently when the milk comes in I should expect to go up another cup or two :cry: Will post photos from the weekend on FB tonight, our internet was down last night when I tried. (that drives me NUTS!!!)

Hett, so relieved to hear things may be looking up (knock on wood, don't want to jinx your OH!). 

Lili, good luck today, keep us posted! Will be thinking of you!!!

Emma glad to hear your pains are improving. Linn, hope PT gets back to you ASAP. I know what you mean, when technology doesn't work for me I get all frustrated too :nope:

Got the cutest baby bootees yesterday from our friends that we visited. I got their gift done on time but did not have the chance to take a picture. Will post pics of the bootees.

Awaiting 1 diaper parcel, 1 parcel with baby's first winter boots, 1 parcel with prenatal yoga and exercise DVDs and another one with French lullabies and Baby Mozart CDs 

Welcome all the news mothers to third tri!!! I can't believe a June baby is here already, yikes. Glad to hear she's doing well!

28 weeks done for me, start week 29 tomorrow!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Jen.....................Yes i have SPD as well, and have had BH for ages now, the are quite common now for me, but are not painful, just my tummy goes into a hard ball and in uncomfy!! Sometimes i have to sit down as they do hurt my SPD xxxxxxxx


----------



## lewiepud08

thanks hun its just awful im in a lot of discomfort today, it just seems to have come on all of a sudden 

my BHs make all my bump go rock hard but it hurts sometimes periody type pain too its scary at times

i got told ive got a "irritable uterus" with lewis i had them daily since week 14 they are so annoying, and the spd started with him later i think i was around 35 weeks, i never had it with my first son 12 years ago its all been so diff these last 2 times

hugs to any of you with spd, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ glad you had a lovely weekend! :haha: you're waiting for more diapers.

Lewiepud08 I get BH as well and they hurt, always in the evenings, but I just find it annoying when I want to go to sleep. I also didn't have SPD with my DD, first time this time!


----------



## Delilah

I think I escaped lightly with SPD I was in agony weeks 13-15 with it and they almost didnt do my stitch because I was finding it so difficutlt to manouvre but it went and now I just get groin pain when I sit in the same position for too long or over exercise - seems like its Linn, Emma & Lewiepud who are getting it bad now - hope you all manage to find a way to deal with it and Linn that they give you a belt like Emma's.

Lili good luck at the hospital - will check in later for an update.

Hett glad your OH is on the road to recovery, not what you need at anytime but especially when you have a LO and are pg... 

I just checked my bank and the HIP is ready to be put it probably tomorrow its showing as uncleared funds. 

Emma bump pic please and CJ look forward to seeing yours later 

Mxx


----------



## lili24

I'm back :) The trace went fine, had to stay on it for ages because baby was going crazy and then I ate 3 jelly babies and her heart rate went to over 200bpm at one point! Then she had a snooze and it went back to normal so they let me off. BP and urine fine so that's good.. Just got to wait until Thursday morning for my growth scan to check the fluid again so we will know more then. 

I have to have weekly blood tests too :( 

Oh and fundal height is so inaccurate they now say I measure 24cms today after it was 22 on Thursday! :wacko:

While we were out our dog jumped our 6ft fence and went on a little adventure! A neighbour spotted him walking by the shop. Thank god he's okay!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili, so happy to hear it went well! Yes, FH is only an approximation and there is huge inter-observer variability. Do you know what they're checking in your blood weekly? 

LOL on your dog, wanted a stroll did he? Cute!


----------



## -Linn-

Glad everything was ok Lili! Hope everything will go well on Thursday, weekly blood tests don't sound fun :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili......................so glad to hear all is ok hun, must be a weight of your mind xxxx


----------



## lili24

I'm so pleased she seems to be happy in there but it's the fluid I'm most worried about so I can't wait for Thursday. It made me happier to see a few ladies there with similar issues, they must deal with things like this all the time so I feel like I'm in good hands :) xx

CJ the bloods are for this rash rather than anything else, because it is still spreading and itchy they said they would like to keep repeating them weekly because although they have been clear so far, that can all change after about 30 weeks. I'm fine with it, think I am getting over my phobia! :)


----------



## -Linn-

so do you reckon I got enough clothes for my baby? :dohh: OH said there was another box under our bed with more things, but I hope those are not also newborn or 0-3... I got enough for triplets again! I also already gave away 2 bin bags full of clothes that I didn't like anymore (or never liked em)!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2472.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Adrasteia

Ooooo Can you update me pretty please!?

I'm having a little girl....so excited!!!!!

Hugs to all the June girlies!

Amy x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Oh Lili, glad the phobia is getting better instead of worse! Yes, it does sound to me like you are in good hands indeed, so pleased to hear it 

LOL Linn, can't believe how much clothes you have for her already! I'm not buying anymore, waiting to see what comes out of the baby showers and gifts at birth before doing that... Plus it'll be the summer: our summers get very warm and we have no air conditioning, so I may not need that much clothes until she's 3 months old anyways!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ those are all newborn and 0-3 but out of those 4 piles I only bought 1 the rest is DDs stuff, some of it never been worn! Yeah I know it is too much but I definitely won't get anymore... yeah right! I just love NEXT baby girl clothes! I got a folder on Facebook, on there you can see some of the things I recently bought... 

But well you're waiting for more diapers so you know what it's like to be a bit addicted :)


----------



## Mrs G

I've moved to the fat baby box!!!! YAY!!

xx


----------



## Louisa K

Elle Number 4 said:


> OMG a June baby already!!!!!!!!!!!
> Does that freak out anyone else??

Yes!

I think I read that baby was breathing on its own, how amazing, what a strong little thing! Hope mum is ok too :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Well done Mrs G!

Linn that's funny :lol: Looks like the Next stockroom xx


----------



## Delilah

I cant wait to get all of my baby clothes on shelves etc and get my nursery set up - the storage units downstiars are coming along - the cabinets are built which is the biggest job just need shelves up and then a lick of paint so I can move all the office files down from the nursery then we can paint those shelves and assemble the furniture!

Linn you should do a catch and release programme now!!! For every new item in one has to go! Only joking I have far too many newborn and 0-3 clothes.

So I'm still not feeling movement and from a post I've just read it seems that the movement slows down anyway soon as the baby gets bigger and has less room to move so its more of a nudge or a roll. Very disappointing for me but I suppose as long as he's ok I shouldnt complain.... Got mw appt next Monday so will definitely be demanding a scan if nothing at 28 weeks.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili yeah lol and I didn't take any pix of the clothes in 3-6, 6-9 and 9-12! There are loads more baby clothes in my bedroom than the ones you can see in the pic! I want to try and only get some when baby is there already if I acutally need something! No more shopping for me :(

Delilah I can't confirm the movement slows down one bit, as baby gets bigger I feel more and more of it, DD was very active until I was induced at 42 weeks, I can't remember feeling her much when I was in labour but before then all the time and this time with the posterior placenta it is even stronger and getting more all the time.. so you will still feel him, I am sure!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all. Well GTT done and dusted. no idea on the results. they said they would be in touch if needed. hubby took me out for lunch after which was lovely. got an arm like a pin cushion tho with four!!! bruises. stupid veins, they have never been good since i had pancreatitis. anyway. im on my own tonight as hubby at GCSE maths.

Lilli....glad things went well. im sure Little lady will be fine hun. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

double post.


BTW when do i go to fat baby status??

and Delilah :hugs: for youxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L................I think tomorrow it will move up xxx
D...............Same as Linn said, the baby gets bigger so you should feel him move more, not less. The less room that he has the more you should feel him xxxx It will happen hun xxx
Linn.....................Your wardrobe is sooooooooooooo funny!!!! I have loads as well, but also have the whole 3-6, 6-9, 9-12, 12-18m, 1-2yr, 2-3yr, 3-4yr 4-5yr oh and currently on 5-6yr xxxxxxxxx My god what if i have a penis growing in me??????:rofl:
Plenty of time to buy blue though xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What to eat tonight????


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I think it is at 26+5 or +6 so you will get your fat baby status very soon :) 

OMG I got the shock of my life there was another one of those horrible spiders in my kitchen, OH is here thank god but if it would have been me by myself with DD it would have been such a catastrophe, my heart is still beating so fast :( So if it freaks you out like me, don't click on this link..https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...s?q=giant+house+spider&hl=en&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 how can I have these things in my house??!!!! The thing was half the size of my hand :cry:


----------



## Delilah

E&L you'll move up tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## sweetniss113

-Linn- said:


> maybe anybody knows this, when I put my SD card (from my camera) into this computer a window normally opens and I can view folders of my pictures but today it's not working, I keep putting the card in but the window won't open... now how can I upload my pictures onto my computer? Aaaaaahhh don't tell me my laptop is broken, SD card is fine I can view all pictures in my camera all fine!!

put card in slot go to my computer it should have your card listed in the window that opens double click that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

This sucks... Had to leave work early today after developing some tummy cramping and urm "discomfort", turns out the resident who worked with me last week and called in sick on Friday has the Norwalk virus. The second I came home I made a bee-line for the washroom Great...

Between washroom runs, I'm taking photos of baby legs/shoes and the nursery. Will be posting photos on FB, I have the best hubby in the world: came home to dresser fully assembled! And it MATCHES the crib!!!

Arghhhhhh I hope this doesn't last all night, I have to go to work tomorrow morning


----------



## lili24

Get better soon, CJ! :kiss: That sucks!! Nursery sounds nice though :) xx

E&L I imagine it was sooo fab to go out for lunch after starving yourself for so long! Good luck for your results :) You will go to fat baby tomorrow!

D the movements aren't less now, they are different though. I get more wiggling and nudging and shifting rather than kicks, so you still have a lot to look forward to when you start feeling him. Not long until you will go for the growth scan now. :)

Linn... Am I hell clicking that link!!! I will have nightmares! Eugh I hate them!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I hope you feel better soon, when I had this virus it lasted for 2.5 days :( Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I know I bet I won't be able to sleep... I keep wondering where it came from :( Last year there was one here and OH was not there it was on the wall and huge and I had to get rid of it, I thought I was going to die! I bet everybody thinks I'm mental, they're only spiders!


----------



## lili24

No not mental, I am the same. OH hates them too so the dog gets them in our house. Haven't u got a pic with a taratula on your facebook though? Or maybe I'm thinking of something different. I'm sure I've seen it! X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL what are you both doing still up? What time is it for you, 11:30PM? We just put our clocks forward one hour yesterday (daylight savings time) so it's 7:30PM for us...


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I have got such a pic on Facebook but I am still really scared! That big spider was not walking and it was outside not in my house and I don't think I'd do it again!!

yeah CJ it is 11.30, this is when I normally go to bed! But DD just cried for 1 minute so I am still downstairs with my laptop until she is a bit deeper asleep and I am scared to go upstairs without OH in case there are more spiders, the window is open in my bedroom :nope:


----------



## Delilah

Sounds nasty CJ hope you can get it under control for tomorrow - I love your new FB profile picture! 

So you are only 4 hours behind us for the next 2 weeks - that makes it easier for Paul actually because he has to wait until 10 or 11 pm to call home which is too late when he then spends an hour or more chatting! We try to call mainly at weekends.

I am going to bed soon, I try to stay up as late as I can because I dont sleep much.... 

Nite all xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yucky, I saw the picture, I'm terrified of spiders :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks D - we had a blast!!! Awaiting your email tomorrow


----------



## Delilah

How is everyone today? Just emailed you CJ 

I have 5 meetings starting at 10am - wont get anything done today until after 5pm - hate days like this but two of them are with prospective new clients so I will enjoy them when I'm there its the thought of all the emails and work waiting for me when I get back to the office later...

Hope your plans are more exciting than mine!

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx
28 weeks today and just taken some pics. Thought i would take one with my sexy belt on as well for you all to laugh at!!! I love it as makes me look bigger xxxx
Lili...........29 weeks today for you xxx
E&L welcome to fat box club xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

have a good one D

i have no plans for today other than catching up on sleep and washing the mountain of stuff DD2 threw up all over thru the whole night. we got about a hour or so. she ended up having to sleep in her pushchair and i was on the sofa so hubby could sleep as he has to drive to Bicester and back today. so im feeling very teary today. 
hope you ladies have a better on than me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> E&L welcome to fat box club xx

oh yeh thank you hun. i kinda forgot with the lack of sleep :wacko:

just over 12 weeks till we meet butterbean.


----------



## Hett

Thank you for all your well wishes. Toby is still in hospital but we might move him to a private hospital when he is well enough as he has medical insurance through work.

E&L - Hope you are OK hunny and catch up on some sleep, and hope your little girl is feeling better soon xxx

Delilah - I don't have any LO's at the moment! Just the little man on the way (not sure if you thought I had one already!) It would be soooooo much more stressful if I had a LO already! xxx

Emma - Love the bump! Definitely look pregnant :)

CJ - Hope you feel better soon xxx

Linn - I did not click on the link and you are most definitely not mental! I HATE spiders too! Poor you. Your baby clothes look amazing!!! 

Hope all are OK today - its a lovely sunny day here. I'm catching up on jobs in the house before I can go to the hospital to visit my OH. I have got a 4d scan tomorrow! Was meant to be 2 weeks ago but then Toby had his first operation, and so we moved it to last Saturday but again I didn't want to leave the hospital or go too far from it and the scan location is 40 minutes ish away, SO I have moved it to tomorrow. Toby obviously won't be coming which we are both devestated about but my Mum will come and we get a DVD with our package so Toby can watch it all! 

Got some cute baby trousers from Boden delivered today :) 

xxxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh I will get my mum to take a piccy of my bump - my OH and I normally take one every few weeks but we haven't for ages so If I remember I will take one tonight.

(My Mum and Dad have moved into my house to take over with washing and cleaning and cooking so I don't get stressed out! Its great and has taken so much pressure off! Reminds me of when I use to live at home!)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah M&D's are great!! They always come up when babies born, and just do general looking after me and the kids.................OH is quite good, but i can really chill out and relax when my mum is around, plus she is a fantastic cook!! That helps xxx
Glad things are looking up for you Hett xxxx Look forward to seeing the bump pic and also the scan pics xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, looking good! Posted my 28 week bump of FB last night, along with pics of the nursery, now that all the furniture is assembled and matches. Still have a lot of decorating to do in it plus mount the blinds.

Hett that is really sweet of your parents  Hope OH continues on this right track :hugs:

Delilah, another busy day for you! New clients, yay!!!

I'm feeling better today, may have just been a 24 hour bug and not the Norwalk. Slept 9.5 hours, felt wonderful!!! No GI upset yet (knock on wood).

E&L, sorry you had a rough night with a sick dear DD. Hope she's better today and that you can nap as well :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well today!


----------



## -Linn-

Don't say I didn't warn you of the link! Glad I'm not the only one who gets freaked out by them. 

Lovely bump Emma :) I am looking forward to getting my sexy belt! I'm in so much pain now all the time when I'm walking, it was not nice walking to the childrens centre this morning! 

Hett can't wait to see the bump pic, how nice you got your parents looking after you. 

Awww CJ gotta have a look at your nursery, I love the babylegs!


----------



## Mary HH

made it to 3rd tri - wow the posts are scary and serious on this one!. Athough it nearly puts a happy tear in my eye reading about births and new arrivals!. X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome ohmygod!!!


----------



## sweetniss113

OK I know you will all think I am nuts, I have a common house spider that lives in the window right by my desk. its non poisonous and it dont bother me so I leave it alone. we live in florida and in the summer time flies get kinda bad so I let the spider stay and it eats the flies. its a big hairy spider kinda like the one at linns only has a fatter body. and bigger eyes. this spider has lived in my window for over a year and comes out onto my desk at times.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL sweetniss, cute sounding pet spider  I wouldn't be able to do it, but everyone is different!


----------



## Delilah

Woo hoo Emma sexxxxyyyyyy!!!!!!! Love the bump though!

Hett yes I thought you had a little girl - I think someone made a comment and I obviously got the wrong end of the stick which isnt unusual!!!

Linn you sound like you're getting worse hon I hope you get it sorted soon.

CJ glad the bug was just 24 hours, I hope your DD's is the same E&L we have all this to look forward to!

I had a 6" subway sandwich for lunch with crisps and a big diet coke it was good - then I got to my meeting and they had cakes and biscuits and sweets and I picked at it all and I feel bloated now.... I did do the treadmill at 5am though for 30 mins and will do Davina's upper body workout tonight!

CJ your bump meet bump pics are cute!!!!

Welcome Ohmygod!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

sweetniss I could not rest if I knew I had one of those spiders in the house, you're probably used to it but here in the UK giant house spiders are not so common! I hate those hairy black ones, they are so fast as well! 

Hmmmmhhhhh Delilah I would like a subway sandwich and some coke now, but the full sugar version for me :) OMG I could not dream of stepping on a treadmill, my SPD is getting a lot worse really fast, it does worry me a bit. I walked out this morning but it was hurting lots and I was very slow and waddling like a bloody duck, with DD I didn't do that until I was 36 weeks! Anyway I am not taking paracetamol anymore unless I get unbearable pain otherwise I will get no benefit of them :( Today my baby is beating me up so hard it's making my tummy hurt, so you gotta feel your boy soon!!! 

CJ I also like your bump meet pics, and must say your bump looks much bigger from the front than side!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks D ...................That did make me giggle xxx


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

It's time for me to join the third tri...time is moving sooo fast now. I haven't been on for a while, was in Florida on business last week. I managed to catch something when I was away which has progressed to bronchitis and a sinus infection. I thought I was feeling a bit better today, but after an hour surfing I'm ready for a nap. 

Glad to see so many ladies in the third tri, we'll have babes in arms before we know it.

Fi


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.......................ring up the physio yourself hun!!! Ring the hospital and get the number, mine was under physio womans health helpline xxxx I had to call them as i have to be reviewed in 4 weeks xxx

Sent you a FB message as well RE:- April met up xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh for any UK ladies who still need bodies they got a special offer in George, my friend at play group told me today and you can get a 7 pack of bodies for £3 instead of £7! I am going to asdas tonight and if they got any will buy a newborn pack, the newborn vests don't usually last too long cause of poo leaking, I always binned them when it happened. Wasn't every day but occasionally that happens!!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma, will reply to you later! I might ring them if I don't hear anything in the next few days, my MW faxed the referral on Friday so I hope it will be fast, I had my scan letter through really fast and blood results so I will wait for a couple of days as I am thinking they already made an appointment for me! Nothing much they can do anyway, can they?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just make sure they have your referal babe, thats what i do. I always chase the nhs xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I will do hun :)


----------



## lili24

Hello Junebugs!!!!

Not had time to post today but I've just read through them all quickly and come to the conclusion that Sweetniss is crazy!! :lol: And SPD sounds friggin awful!!

It sounds like Hett and Linn and E&L all need HUGS today!! :hugs:

Emma I like your bump and the belt is not so bad!

And I'm no longer mates with Marie cos she made me want a Subway and I can't get one!!


----------



## luv2jig

Sooooooo excited to be in 3rd tri!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepne

Hi everyone. I've been feeling ill all day but have been on ebay to try and cheer myself up and got some right bargains!

Moses basket £2.21
Sterilizer 99p
Bottle warmer 99p (not quite sure if this is necessary but for 99p who cares!)

Hopefully will pick them up tomorrow, still can't quite believe it but I had to brag lol

Nothing like retail therapy!


----------



## Louisa K

Blimey you can't moan at those prices, great bargain hunting!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili I agree I am no longer mates with her either lol... I only just had my dinner and now I'm so full. I am aching everywhere, my back, pelvis and belly from being beaten by my baby! But I'm ok, baby is fine and DD is happy ;)


----------



## E&L's mummy

would you beleive it......ive spent all day trying to keep my eyes open and my patience and my hormones in check after last nigths adventures, and now they are in bed and setteled and im not flipping tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ggrrrrrrrr


----------



## Delilah

lol Lili & Linn I wont let you dump me but it was very good!!!!

LittlePNE wowzer at the bargains well done! I love ebaying! I have just put some stuff on Loot this week too.

I read an article today that said the average weightgain for pregnancy was 15lbs - 40lbs and it broke down all the bits and what they would weigh - very interesting

Oh I meant to say that I called my local council yesterday to find out if they do anything with The Real Nappy Campaign - the woman told me I was the first enquiry in over 12 months so she was going to send me an application form - I think I might get a contribution to my diaper spend to date will let you know!

Going to watch OBEM now - the radio was saying today that one of the women is giving birth to a baby who isnt her partners!

Catch you later 

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

D they do that round here or did when i had DD2. you have to keep reciepts for you to claim back i think but not 100% on that. 

where was the article hun?? im sure i read somwhere that the placenta weighs in at a similar weight to baby but again i could be wrong.


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey Ladies,

My hormones are crazy at the moment.......am i the only one?

I've suddenly got a very heavy tummy and feel very tired. My ribs are also i agony. How long does this normally last? 

I feel like i could sleep for a week. Poor OH i get home from work, and crash out on the sofa. He can be talking to me one minute and the next i'm zonked out. Lol.

How's everyone else this week?x


----------



## Delilah

E&L it was on baby expert and yes the uterus, placenta etc all weighed in - if you cant find it I'll see if the email from them is still in my deleted items - hope you get to sleep soon xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I read it and it said that the breast tissue gain is 14 oz - LOL RIGHT!!! Mine is about 1 lb per boob ;-) I found a better break down on another site a while back which seemed more accurate for me!


----------



## -Linn-

Good night everyone, I'm off to bed.. I'm in so much pain and the baby's movement feels so strong, it hurts.. ouch! Hope she will turn soon.

Tomorrow morning I have to walk again :(


----------



## AshleyKeil

MrsDramaQueen said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My hormones are crazy at the moment.......am i the only one?
> 
> I've suddenly got a very heavy tummy and feel very tired. My ribs are also i agony. How long does this normally last?
> 
> I feel like i could sleep for a week. Poor OH i get home from work, and crash out on the sofa. He can be talking to me one minute and the next i'm zonked out. Lol.
> 
> How's everyone else this week?x

I feel you! My tummy feels so heavy too! I am always trying to support it with my arms! I get sore from the weight. My shoulders hurt from my boobs growing so much too! Everything is super heavy!


----------



## gogypie

Yay!!! 3rd Tri!!!!
Congrats everyone!!

Oh... and just an update!! I have my c-section booked for June 2nd at 8am!!!
Wow... is this ever going fast!!
:)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Have popped it on the list gogypie xxx

Also i put Our first June baby girl on the list......................Woweeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Delilah

https://www.babyexpert.com/Pregnancy/How-much-baby-weight-should-I-gain^/v1 

That's the link E&L to the gain stuff with an extract here:

By the end of your pregnancy, you may have put on 15-40lb (7-18kg), but, on average, just 28 per cent of that weight is baby.

Here's how it all adds up:

Baby 7lb 4oz

Fat 7lb 11oz

Blood 2lb 12oz

Placenta 1lb

Fluid retention 3lb

Amniotic fluid 1lb 12oz

Uterus 1lb 12oz

Breasts 14oz


----------



## Delilah

I have eaten my lunch already and am so hungry still! I have been in the office since 6am got loads done but was hungry at 12 so ate my sandwich, olives, crisps and fruit - drinking water to try and stop feeling as if I need more food which I dont physically only mentally!

Hope everyone's well - our first June baby girl! Wonder who'll be next...

I'm here all day today, no meetings thankfully so hoping to finish before 5pm and then I'm going to see my friend tonight and drop off birthday gifts.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I wish I was hungry too Delilah, I just feel sick and tired and horrible nearly all the time, I never want any food, like now I feel like I need to eat something but I don't want to :(

Did anybody have to take iron tablets following their 28 week bloods? I'm not having my bloods done until next week when I see consultant and have my scan, was wondering if this could just be caused by iron deficiency? 

I just want to cry, feel so useless... I need to do some house work, put down DD and then play with her and make dinner but I feel like I can't do anything :(


----------



## Delilah

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Linn :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dont think about everything you have to do choose one thing and when that's done do the next thing and if you dont get it all done its not the end of the world :flower:

The water hasnt worked - I may need to get some chocolate from reception! 

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I am cooking some food now so hopefully I will have some of that and then feel better :) Don't know whats wrong with me all the time suddenly but not been feeling too great. 

Thanks for hugs, did make me feel better :) xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Linn, hope you feel better soon. It doesn't help that you're in constant pain with your SPD, I wouldn't feel like doing much either :-( I hope that gets addressed soon!

I had to take iron in first tri because my ferritin was low: it made my constipation worse so had to stop it. I'm getting a bit in my prenatal vitamins though.

It's beautiful outside today, makes it hard for me to want to work! Tomorrow is my first day working from home, soooooo excited!!!

Oh and 10 WEEKS UNTIL OUR C-SECTION / MEETING ZOËLLE!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn...............................I feel the same and have done for about 6 weeks, i think we have the same thing!! First was that horrid cold that made me feel awful, now this SPD is just horrid, the belt is helping a bit but not really, it is helping my hernia pain but not the spd :cry:
I have no energy to do anything and just feel crap!!! I can't eat, but have to force myself to eat something....................I literally could just not eat at all all day, is horrid......................................so i am sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

CJ...................OMG 10 weeks!!!! That is madness :happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks CJ, DD is in bed now I had a sandwich and now just sitting down for a bit! I hope I will get things done later... 

Was just wondering wether it was the iron as I felt the same after DDs birth (after loosing all that blood), I was never hungry and couldn't eat, always tired and and tearful :( You are right I guess all the physical strain doesn't make me feel any better. I will go for my blood test next week and then will get a letter if I should need some iron tablets, I almost hope so as I want something to make me feel better! At the moment I feel like I'm letting everybody down, OH, DD and the baby :(


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh Linn...............................I feel the same and have done for about 6 weeks, i think we have the same thing!! First was that horrid cold that made me feel awful, now this SPD is just horrid, the belt is helping a bit but not really, it is helping my hernia pain but not the spd :cry:
> I have no energy to do anything and just feel crap!!! I can't eat, but have to force myself to eat something....................I literally could just not eat at all all day, is horrid......................................so i am sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> CJ...................OMG 10 weeks!!!! That is madness :happydance::happydance:

Thanks hun, makes me feel better I don't seem to be the only one! I could also not eat all day :( I really need to try and stay more calm about it all... stress will not make it better!! I am already worried how I will feel when it's time to make and have dinner and wether I will be able to play with DD when she wakes up! We wanted to make some caterpillars and crowns from card :)


----------



## lili24

Linn this is not like you! We know how much you love to eat! :) Hope u feel better soon xxxx

I had the bloods done, my levels were lower than my booking bloods but still ok apparantly so I didn't need the tablets. Do u still take a prenatal vitamin?

Hope we're all ok! Xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.............I have had a rubbish day too. I mopped our upstairs bathroom, which just made the pain hurt more, then plonked DD2 infront of the tv (which i hate doing) as had no energy left to play with her.....................It is so hard having kids when you feel like poo!! Just makes you feel so guilty!! Funny thing is, they just know that you feel rubbish, and let you get on with it xxxxxxxx
Lili..............glad your bloods are ok hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I know I normally love it! 

My midwife is just lazy, she said oh you are going to the hospital so you can have the bloods done there! At least they usually got the results pretty fast!


----------



## Mrs G

:hugs: ladies, hope you're feeling a bit better. 

PS can I come in officially now?? :blush:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes Mrs G xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

:wave: MrsG 

Thanks again everybody I am feeling a lot better now, not hungry but better :) I decided to make a chicken/noodle/vegetable stir fry with curry sauce for dinner, hope that will make me hungry! What is everybody else making?


----------



## emmadrumm77

No idea:wacko:

Must decide on something, oh just rung and said he was starving!!!


----------



## lili24

Welcome (officially!) Mrs G! :)

I feel like a curry too, hope OH will make one.. He's better at them than me :)


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I'm having Korma tonight. Tomorrow OH is making Shepherds Pie. Yum


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive got salad and chicken rolls for dinner. not in the mood for a full on meal. ive done nowt but eat cheese and ham toasties and salad the last week or so. and drinking myself silly with orange squash. i had 12 pints and 3 cups of tea yesterday. i feel like a fish!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma if he is starving tell him to get a takeaway on the way home :) 

E&L sounds like you're definitely getting enough fluids lol... 

I am addicted to orangina... nom nom nom, but don't want to overdo it with the sugar! 


Lili hope he will make one for you then, we're just having noodles, bean sprouts, carrot, butternut squash and some mangetouts with chicken breast... and psssst I am sending OH to the Chinese for the curry sauce as I really can't make it like that :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn.................that made me giggle, getting oh to go to get the curry xxxxxx

My OH is out with a client at the moment and not sure when he will be out...........could be 9ish, so will have to cook here and he will have to re-heat it! He rung me on the way there and said he was starving and did,t have time to eat before. Guess the take away will have to wait for another day xxx

Just not sure what to do, don't fancy anything!! May do some pasta as that fills you up and think i need some carbs xxx


----------



## -Linn-

poor you Emma, hope you found something you can cook! OH only got the curry sauce... I made everything else here :) And I ate but I didn't fancy anything either!


----------



## E&L's mummy

one of my favoriteno mess meals, emma, is pasta with ham chopped up and grated cheese on top. veyr boring in some respects but hits the spot. 

my rolls were fab. but im in the need for chocie


----------



## -Linn-

i want chocolate now too, but got none.... hmmmhhh angel delight maybe?!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im toying between yogurt, banana and honey or melon. ive not even got a bit of cake in the house.


----------



## -Linn-

oh I had lots of veggies for dinner so will go for an angel delight all for myself :) I would go for the yoghurt! DD just had muller corner yoghurt banana chocolate balls, OMG she actually had all her dinner and asked if she could eat more!! Never happens!


----------



## mommy-in-june

Woo! I just noticed our list moved over!!!! :happydance:

Btw: I also just ate funnel cake sticks with dipping frosting. Mmm...


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

Unbelievably I just had breakfast! So hope I will continue to eat well all day... how are you all today? I'm much better today but then I haven't walked to play group and back yet!! 

Already made a start on the cleaning... hoping to get lots done today! 

Hope you're all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............glad you feel a bit better hun, and thank god you managed to get some breakfast xxxxx I had an apple so far....................hey ho xxx
Both kids at school/nursery until i pick dd2 up at 1pm.......................I should clean the house or at least 1 room, but just can not get motivated...................1 more cuppa then xxxx


----------



## born2bamum

Hi ladies, i havent posted in AGESSSSSSSS, but just wanted to say hi, and hope you are all well. We did in then end find out that we are having another girl lol, so 3 girls for me :) I am feeling so much better now after physio for my spd and sciatica and can now walk for about 3 miles before feeling any pain. I hope to carry on with my walking as i love it, taking my horses and dogs out for walks epsecially now the weather has picked up. I hope to be able to keep up with this post as i seem to have missed so much.

Keep well, Laura x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hey Laura...................glad that your SPD is getting better, i have a physio belt, but am still in pain when i walk!! Anything you can recommend???


----------



## E&L's mummy

DD1 has the sicky bug now and my tummy is hurting. what a crappy week for us. just want my hubby home so i can sleep and have cuddles. :cry: im soo tired


----------



## -Linn-

Laura what helped with your SPD? I can't walk anymore... every night I am worried how I am going to walk to DDs play group the next morning, it is horrendous. 

I feel so lucky the lady from play group rang cause it is cancelled for this afternoon, I was thinking about not going but anyone hardly ever turns up as it's the healthy eating group so I make an effort to go or the lady from the NHS turns up for noone, but she is ill today :happydance:

E&L hope your DD will be better soon :hugs: my DD has got a little cold as well and she has been screaming so much, my poor ears!

Lili good luck for your scan today, what time is it?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili................Good luck with the scan hun. Looking forward to hearing how Layla is doing xxx
E&L..................Oh poor you :cry: Sending big :hugs:

Linn...............Ring the hospital physio.............the more you hassle them the better!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma will do, DD is so grumpy today everything is "I don't want..." accompanied by the worst whinging ever! Is your belly also sore? The bottom of my belly feels like all my muscles are hurting getting some pains in there now, not like contractions just sore and painful, hard to describe! Hope that's nothing to worry about... it feels worse when the baby is moving lots!


----------



## lili24

Thanks! I'm home. The fluid is slightly lower than it was last week but apparantly it is supposed to get lower each week as we get further on now. There is no explanation for why it is lower than normal - I'm not leaking, and baby is doing well and her stomach, bladder and kidneys all look fine. I also had a doppler scan and blood flow through the cord is excellent. They think I might just be one of those people who has less fluid, so I suppose this is all good news? Still they have to keep an eye on it so I have another CTG on Monday and then growth scan and CTG on Thursday. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

That sounds good Lili :)


----------



## lili24

That is what everyone keeps telling me but I am still worried. Is fluid really meant to keep going lower every week? She said I have 12.6cms and the cut off point for 'normal' is 13cms. By 40 weeks she said most people are down to about 8cms.. I'm so confused by it all! I'm still on the 3rd centile and I thought that meant 3cms but obviously not. :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

yes Lili it is supposed to go down in 3rd tri, but you're still meant to have some left in the end. I had no waters left when I went in at 42 weeks, they didn't even care :( Midwife broke my waters and said oh it didn't work so we'll do it later and then later when the other midwife went to break them she was like "oh they're already broken" but there was no waters coming out at all!! Haha Lili I thought that with the 3cms as well, think it says that somewhere on the net. 12.4 cms is not so bad. I am actually looking forward to my scan next week but now with all the pains I am getting I am a bit worried what they will find!! I hope I will get more scans in the end this time but I bet if baby is growing fine now (which I think it is) then they will discharge me!!


----------



## -Linn-

I checked on google again, everywhere it says something different but I think with them monitoring you so well it will be fine hun... at least placenta looks good and babies organs and you're not leaking!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, this is all very good hun! You're being so closely followed too which is very reassuring. You're doing great!!! :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili...................With DD1 i never realised my water had broken, but when i got to hospital they said they had!!! So i obviously didn't have much there. As long as you have regular checks then everything will be fint hun xxxxxxxxxx Glad all went well.

Linn................Yes i did have pains at the bottom of my tummy, but this is alot better with that belt i have now.....................RING THEM NOW!!!! THAT IS AN ORDER!!!! It still aches but not that much and is tolerable xxx

Right must get ready and get DD2 from school and then take them both for their swimming lessons at 4pm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

At least the aches/pains are normal then Emma, it feels much worse every time the baby moves at the top now too, like my belly is bruised everywhere... gosh with DD only my back was hurting loads but this time I got hardly any problems with that but I got lots of other problems instead! 

Today DD was crying and complaining all day, am I mean for thinking I hope she sleeps until 4 and then goes to bed really early again? I got not energy to listen to the "I don't want..." all the time, usually she's such an angel but today is one of those days again :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli, im sorry hun i forgot it was scan day for you. glad they think things are ok. and of course you are gona worry, you are a mummy, its your job lol. DD1 is still being sick on and off. feel sooo sorry for her. im in agony from my ribs down both front and back. back is worse tbh. my bump is soo tender and i keep needing to pee, but then all ive done today is drink. managed some melon which was very refreshing but dont want food. hubby is gona shout at me when he gets home. im wondering weather i ring MW tomorrow or go to doc if i dont feel better. i know i could have the childrens bug but this doesnt feel like a stomach bug iykwim. im a little worried.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I was ill like that after my 20 week scan and GP said as long as you drink something (not just water - sugary drinks) then you'll be fine. I told my midwife I couldn't eat anymore last week and she said baby is fine anyway! But I would go to the GP anyway, just to make sure! Mine didn't really do anything but felt better when I went. 
Bless hope your DD will be better soon too, poor kids when they're ill. Mine has been asleep for 3 hrs now, think she is waking up now, she must be ill too, been coughing a little and probably not feeling well. She slept 12.5 hrs last night and during the day it was 3.5 hrs yesterday.


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks linn. im drinking orage squash so im hoping ill get some sugars from that. i just dont feel right. i dont know how to explain it. my bump feels wrong, all tender and bruised. lke ive fallen on it or something which i havent. im gonna get hubby to take over when he gets home, which i know he will without question. was thinking about some painkillers too, but i wanna know if things change so dont want to just yet.


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy I got that same sore belly too, but I got no bug, maybe it's our muscles stretching or something? I don't know, will ask at hospital next week if it lasts until then! orange squash is better than water esp if it's one with added sugar. The doctor told me to drink coke when I had that tummy upset as it would help my blood pressure and give me some energy from the sugar! Good your hubby can take over, when mine gets home there won't be much to do. We're having pizza for tea, so he can roll out the dough and do the pizzas and then DD and I will bath and she is off to bed! 

I am also holding out taking any painkillers as I am afraid the SPD will get worse so I want to wait as long as possible before taking anything!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh ladies we all seem to be in the wars at the moment.................:hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Got my GTT test tomorrow morning Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz soooo boring!!! My parents were supposed to come up, but my grandad is ill so they are not, which means i have to take DD2 with me! Oh joys xxx


----------



## LizM86

Hi i am due 7th June with my first i am very nervous as i dont know what to expect!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma what about MIL? I always have to take my DD anywhere... I could leave her with SIL but she wouldn't want to stay there by herself anyway! She is very shy and unless she sees people all the time she doesn't want to stay there! Hope it will go well. My DD is in a much better mood since her long sleep this afternoon :) 

Aaaahhhh I just rang OH who was just going to pick up a rabbit hutch after work with his mate, he finished at 5.30 so I was wondering where he was, just at the pub for a few minutes lol... men! DD is starving so I just made her some dinner and now we will have a bath and I will eat with OH later when he finally turns up... bless him he hardly ever goes out, but it was not very thought trough tonight as we were here waiting for him to have dinner!


----------



## -Linn-

LizM86 congrats and welcome :) 

I am sure you will be fine, I was so nervous when I pregnant with my DD... but I did somehow think I knew what to expect once she would be there and I was wrong, as you just can't imagine how much hard work and how lovely it is at the same time :) You should make a ticker.


----------



## LizM86

I've just made one after looking at everyone else's. Hope it works x


----------



## Hett

Evening ladies! 

My OH is home! Woooohoooo, but still very poorly and I am very worried this horrible infection will return as there is a chance of it coming back. I just hope that if it does come back we catch it early enough.

I had my 4D scan yesterday! It was just the most amazing experience! Piccys are on fbook! I just can't stop looking at him! - he is stunning! 

Hope all are very well today xxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Liz, you're exactly at the same point in your pregnancy as myself, 28 weeks and 3 days! Having a C-section on May 26th though, but due date officially June 7th  My first too and I'm very nervous :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

hett saw the pictures on Facebook, they are gorgeous, glad your OH is home now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

LizM86 welcome hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Will add you to the list, do you know what you are having?? Si i can put a coloured stalk by your name xxx
Hett...................Loooooooooove the pics, they are amazing xxx Glad your OH is home xx
Linn..........No MIL can't help this time...............typical!! Hey ho xxx 

Right must get ready, got to pack pens, paper, stickers and snacks for my DD2 just incase she gets bored and needs some snack xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody :) 

Emma hope you're all done now... good idea taking all that stuff I got to do that when we go to the hospital on wednesday. 

Just making a tortilla with onion and red pepper for DD and me, still not hungry but gotta eat! 

How is everybody today, it's so quiet on here again!


----------



## lili24

Yeh it is so quiet on here today! :lol:

E&L I hope you are feeling much better today, if not I hope you have gone to the Drs and will be feeling better soon. :hugs:

Emma I hope the test is nearly over for you. It doesn't sound much fun to be honest! And I'm sorry to hear about your Grandad.. hope he will be on the mend soon. :flower:

Welcome LizM86! I'm not sure what to expect either but I am very excited. Your ticker works and looks fab! 

Hett I'm so glad to hear he is home! Your pictures from the scan are amazing, I commented on FB but they are sooo lovely, he is such a cutie x

Linn that sounds nice, is DD in a better mood today? 

And hugs to everyone else too :hugs: CJ that countdown ticker of yours is scaring me!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks ladies!! Was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring!!! But DD2 behaved like an angel, so all was good! I treated us to my 2nd Mac D's in about 1yr!!! Wow did that taste good after not being able to eat from midnight last night! 
Abi made me laugh as she asked for carrot sticks and not chips and water!! Am sure that behaviour in one so small must be illegal!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, 
E&L: hope you feel better today hun. Did you see your Dr.?
Hett: so happy OH is home! Fingers crossed the recovery continues nicely!
Emma: now you've given me a craving for McD's, haven't had any in over 3 years I think!
Linn: how are you feeling today? How is DD?
Lili: only 9 weeks and 5 days now until we meet her, isn't it crazy??

I loved working from home yesterday! Was productive, but not as much as I wanted to be. Next Thursday I'll get up at my usual time, shower right away (didn't until 5:30PM yesterday!) and keep to my schedule as if I were at work, might help. But it was so nice just staying in my pyjamas and working at my desk 

Thank goodness it's the weekend! Going to a Japanese restaurant tonight 

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!!

wow it's been busy in here! lots of peeps moving over to the 3rd tri, how exciting! :happydance: 

Hett - i'm so glad your OH is home, hope he gets well soon!
Lili - that's great that your scan and trace went well! And glad they're looking after you well!
Linn - urgh spiders.... i have a proper problem with them. I don't know what i'm going to do once i have a baby - at the moment i just stay out of the room if i find one and i'm in on my own! 
CJ - glad you managed to work from home yesterday. not as good as maternity leave, but at least you were comfy in your PJ's!!
Can't believe there's been a June baby born! i totally missed this so am off to see if i can find the thread.

I'm really glad its friday, i'm sooo tired these days. I can't believe i'm gonna be 30 weeks on Sunday!!! Me and hubby have monday off so are planning on going baby shopping (well i'm planning, just going to drag him! ;)) so hopefully i might feel a bit more prepared next week. Although i don't think i'll ever rival Linn's stash!!

have a great weekend everyone!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili and CJ DD had a lovely morning but when she was tired she got all grumpy and screamed so loud and I just lose it, I got no nerves. She is asleep now and when she wakes up (soon) we will go in the garden and do some painting so I hope that will cheer her up, it's 18'C outside and lovely :) 

I am ok, I just want a few stress free days next week, just can't seem to relax at the moment! SPD is so much better today though as I didn't walk anywhere yesterday!

Emma my DD would always pick carrot sticks over chips, she doesnt eat chips! She will only have the chicken at mcd and then maybe 2 nuggets and she doesn't like it. But she looooooves the milkshake so will get her that and the toy from the happy meal of course. We also rarely go, maybe every 2 months or so, it is me who wants to eat there :wacko: I think if it was McD every day I would actually feel like eating more!! And now I just decided I will not cook later but buy KFC for dinner instead, what a fab idea... all thanks to you mentioning McD :) 

CJ how scary how soon you will meet your LO, I need the 11 weeks I still got left, hope baby won't be early... but not late enough for induction. I still want to enjoy the warmer days with DD before baby gets here, and finally buy the last few items I need!


----------



## -Linn-

moongirl seems like we posted at the same time, well DD is scared of spiders, guess I taught her that... but I got a lot better with everything since having her. I do not scream anymore, I just panic on the inside. Last September my OH went to Bristol (I will never forget as it was my ovualtion day and I was mad I couldnt conceive - but I did anyway) and one morning I came into the lounge with DD and there it was on the wall, I swear it was as big as my hand and I didn't know what to do, esp didn't want to scare the child. I had a proper shock, adrenaline rush and all... I got the hoover and hoovered it off left the hoover on then put hoover in bin bag switched it off and put it in the back garden for 3 days until OH came home and emptied it. So thats what I can recommend, but I was even too scared to hoover it and hopefully won't have to do it again soon! 

enjoy the baby shopping, I will go next weekend after my 30 week scan next week, as I want to make double sure it's a girl maybe I will get a pink car seat this time :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

was rushed to hospital early hours of fri morning. they thought either i was contracting or placental abruption. thankfully butterbean is staying put and well. looks like my pancreas is having a hissy fit again. im home for now but under orders to go back if im in pain again. im very tired and emotional at the moment.


----------



## Mrs G

E&L's mummy said:


> was rushed to hospital early hours of fri morning. they thought either i was contracting or placental abruption. thankfully butterbean is staying put and well. looks like my pancreas is having a hissy fit again. im home for now but under orders to go back if im in pain again. im very tired and emotional at the moment.

How scary, I hope you're feeling ok today. :hugs:


----------



## lili24

:( 

SO glad butterbean is staying put! 
Feel sorry for you though hun, it must have been so scary going to hospital like that. 
Hope you are feeling a little better today and are getting looked after. 

:flower::flower: xxxx


----------



## Tara123006

Hey guys! How is everyone? Ive been put on bed rest until im 36 weeks :( i've gone into labor 3 times so far, but they have managed to stop it each time. it's been ab a week since my last hospital visit, so keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Hett

Morning Ladies!

Linn - how are you feeling today? Hope your OK.

E&L - how scary, hope your OK and can get lots of rest. xxx

Tara - my goodness you poor thing, how scary. Make sure you rest up too xxx

Have a lovely Saturday everyone! x


----------



## SylvieB

tara, oh no. hope baby stays put now and try and enjoy the bed rest. i know, not the easiest to do, i can hardly sit still for an hour but so worth it in the end.
e&l, glad bubba's staying put. get plenty of rest xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tara, sounds scary! Take care and get as much rest as possible! 
E&L, how are you feeling?
How is everyone else? This thread is so quiet on weekends. I'm about to do a bit of work from home now, I have a rough week ahead of me...


----------



## SylvieB

think it's only been quite today because bnb wouldn't load all day... lol
have a good evening, ladies, off to bed now xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Tara, sounds scary! Take care and get as much rest as possible!
> E&L, how are you feeling?
> How is everyone else? This thread is so quiet on weekends. I'm about to do a bit of work from home now, I have a rough week ahead of me...

up and down hun. thanks for asking xxx

why the rough week??


----------



## lili24

Ohhh Ive been having withdrawal symptoms from you lot today! I had to do cleaning instead! :nope: :nope:

E&L hope you're okay. We're here if you need hugs or to let off steam about anything. I hope the pains are getting better :hugs:

And hope all the rest of my girls are okay!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Tara, sounds scary! Take care and get as much rest as possible!
> E&L, how are you feeling?
> How is everyone else? This thread is so quiet on weekends. I'm about to do a bit of work from home now, I have a rough week ahead of me...
> 
> up and down hun. thanks for asking xxx
> 
> why the rough week??Click to expand...

Have to do 5 days worth of work in 3 days :-( Leaving on Thursday for my baby shower in Ottawa, will try to do a bit of work from there but there will be many guests at my mom's house so not sure I can do it...

Get some rest, hopefully your girls are all better now :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Ohhh Ive been having withdrawal symptoms from you lot today! I had to do cleaning instead! :nope: :nope:
> 
> E&L hope you're okay. We're here if you need hugs or to let off steam about anything. I hope the pains are getting better :hugs:
> 
> And hope all the rest of my girls are okay!

i know hun. i just want to know butterbean and me will be ok and no one can tell me that.



Junebug_CJ said:


> Have to do 5 days worth of work in 3 days :-( Leaving on Thursday for my baby shower in Ottawa, will try to do a bit of work from there but there will be many guests at my mom's house so not sure I can do it...
> 
> Get some rest, hopefully your girls are all better now :hugs:

oh hun just do your best.
Girls are fine its their mummy who is falling apart.


----------



## Delilah

Hugs to all you guys who are having at tough time this week :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry I've been absent I've had a horrendous stressful few days with work and have avoided email all weekend.... also got a busy week ahead but should be more structured I hope.

My BIG NEWS is that we have a name! Our baby will be called Nathan Ulysses - so pleased to have finally chosen this. We debated Nathanial but thought that Nathan goes better with Ulysses than then longer version.

I have my 28 weeks midwife appt tomorrow and will push for a scan as still not feeling him move although the bump is growing and I have felt hard bits in the bump - then they go when I press them but I dont feel anything its bizarre.

Progress is underway with my nursery - storage cabinets all built downstairs so all files and books have been moved down - this week's job is to clean and paint the nursery shelves and start to move baby stuff onto them before we go to Harrogate this weekend  It has taken me 6 hours today to sort out moving stuff etc - much longer than I expected.

Will check in tomorrow.

Marie xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh i forgot about harrogate this weekend. dont think im gonna be allowed out to play on my own :cry:

ps yay again for the name. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hello everybody :) 

how are you all today? E&Ls mummy hope you are feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

not really Linn. in a lot of pain today and a lot of pressure right in my bits and bobs. hubby went to work and they sent him home. weve done a bit of food shopping and im gonna head to bed in a bit. nowt else i can do. if things are gonna happen they are gonna happen. trying not to stress myself about it.


----------



## -Linn-

awww hun how horrible, I am such a whimp and hate being in pain so much.. is the pain caused by the baby possibly coming early then? Sorry I have been MIA for a couple of days, been so busy tidying and sorting my house and this morning it looked like a tip again, at least the lounge and kitchen!!! 

Hope you will get some rest, you are right if things are going to happen, they will but at least you are already 28 weeks, nevertheless I hope butterbean will stay put until much later! 

I got done nearly all tidying put 2 loads of washing outside and sorted another 2 loads out that I did yesterday.. but I got no motivation to clean toilet and bathroom :( They really need doing, just waiting for my lunch to cook which is really healthy ready meal lasagne and chips from the deep fat fryer, but I don't care at least I'm eating :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

MORNING LADIES!!!!

E&L....................oh you poor thing!! And i thought i had it bad xxxx Big:hugs: to you hun!! Glad you are resting though xxxxx

Linn............glad you are eating, am still struggling..........Oh well xxx

Love to all my girls on bnb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I am struggling too... I didn't finish it and then nearly had to throw up when I took the dishes into the kitchen :( I always manage to eat more at night, once I had my dinner. Last night I had crisps and biscuits after dinner... why is it when you're not feeling well you only seem to be able to have junk food? 

Anyway I better keep tidying so I can play with DD this afternoon :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

It's the salt that your body craves.....................apparently so say the dr's xxxxxxx
Now got to get DD2 from nursery, am hoping we will have a play doh afternoon.............Just don't want to do anything hectic!!! Had to hoover downstairs today as there was mud and dog hair everywhere!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I have to hoover my downstairs like twice a day lol... I got a rabbit in the lounge he always spills all his food and wood shavings everywhere so I can't wait for him to move outside soon :) 

we will make cardboard caterpillars this afternoon and maybe play some play dough as well.


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks Linn and Emma.

most of the pain is right at the top of my bump and in my chest. its from my pancreas. its inflammed and not happy. but im getting tighenings too and pressure. hospital were not very clear tbh. i was on the monitor for ages and butterbean was moving etc and they said i wasnt contracting but the tightenings were really hard to breathe thru. ive got MW tomorrow so she is gonna check my Amalayse levels and if they have risen again looks like im back off to hospital. and i couldnt get a straight answer out of them as to the effect of pancreatitis on baby. i know when i had it after DD1 they let slip each attack is 10% fatal and by that time i had had it 7 times in 6 mths. 

so im really scared and trying to ignore it and get on with my day to day stuff but its not working very well.


----------



## Tara123006

Thanks everyone for you concern! Since I have been put on bed rest, everything has been pretty good. It's been a little over a week now with no problems. Right now my two year old is sick. She woke up this morning throwing up at 6:30, and has had the runs alllll day. Poor baby! Anyway, I will be sure and keep you all posted. I hope you are all doing good yourselves!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Tara, sorry hun. i got caught up in my own lttle drama. sorry you have had a rough time. very scary. you arent on your own tho are you?? do you have someone looking after you and your DD?


----------



## Delilah

E&L so sorry you are going through this I hope you get some good news tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tara, glad you seem to have stabilised at least :hugs:

I had my 28 week mw appt today she has referred me to a consultant next Monday who will hopefully send me for a scan there and then. She said they wouldnt scan me if she referred me because there has never been any movement so it isnt like it has just stopped. Anyway it means cutting our time in Harrogate short but worth it for peace of mind - we are still off on Monday so after our 11am appt we should be able to do something in the afternoon maybe a walk.

Have a good evening all, I'm going to cook dinner and relax for a few hours before another hectic day tomorrow.

Mxxx


----------



## fi_broon

E&L - Sorry you are suffering so badly, fingers crossed you get good news soon. I'll be thinking of you.

Delilah - I had my 28 MW appointment today too. Glad to hear you got a referral. Keep us posted on how it goes at the consultant.

Tara - Sorry to hear you're on bed rest, but glad to hear things are improving. Hang in there :)

As I mentioned, I had my 28 weeks appointment today. FH is measuring a little big at 31.5 weeks but MW didn't seem to worried. I got to hear bubs HB through the stethoscope instead of the doppler. Sounds like a proper little heartbeat, so cool. I also asked about GBS after the many threads on here lately. In Canada, the screening is offered at 35-37 weeks as standard so that's one less thing i have to worry about for now.

I also have my glucose challenge test *vom* today as well as my antibody check (I'm O-). I have to call back tomorrow to confirm if/when I have to go get my rhogam shot.

It's been very quiet here lately. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.

Fi


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Fi, glad to hear your apt went well!! Yes, GBS screening is standard in Canada, luckily  I had my glucose screening test a couple weeks back but didn't hear anything. I assume that means it was fine??

E&L: thinking of you hun, hope you get better :hugs:

Tara, glad to hear things have stabilized!!!

I've developped a really itchy annoying rash over my chest, abdomen and arms. Now I'm freaked out I have obstetric cholestasis :cry: My next apt is only on March 30th, but my OB's admin assistant slipped me in tomorrow. Thank goodness I had some topical corticosteroid cream for my ezcema on hand, I wouln't have slept all weekend At least we got the blinds put up in the nursery this weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## jess3012

Hiya, 
Can i be added to the list?
I'm due 2nd june with a pink bump! Carn't wait!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning! I haven't seen the June thread over here for a while, but glad to see it this morning  How are you all today? xx


----------



## lili24

Hi my lovelys! :cloud9:

I've hit the big 3-0! :lol: and it feels good!

Tara good to see you hun, glad things are better now you are resting. I imagine it's very boring :( 

E&L hope youre okay too.. It must be so worrying as well as painful :nope: xxxx

CJ I know it's worrying about the rash, glad you are getting it checked quickly. My bloods have been clear each week despite my rash getting worse so it is possible that yours is completely harmless too. Although very annoying and ugly I know! :hugs: Like your bump pic.. You have a lovely bump.

Good luck for your GTT Fi xx 

Hope you're all ok. I bought my hospital bag yesterday so I will start to put some things in it soon. Xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

YAY!!!! Lilli. 
Oh CJ, must be uncomfy but like lilli said, prob nothing xxxx

Delilah, how you doing hun. i keep meaning to have a proper catch up with you. xxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Congrats on the 30 weeks!! I really can't wait to hit that, it sounds better, and with less than 2 months until you are full term, nothing could be better  

What sort of hospital bag did you get lili24? I am worried that I'll choose one too big - I've been looking at the list of things to take, and there is so much!! And I want to put in loads of food ha ha xx


----------



## lili24

:) Oh E&L good luck for your appointment today!

Also glad to hear you have got an appointment and scan coming up Delilah. And I love the name you have chosen. My sister was supposed to be Nathan (if she was a boy!), it's a lovely name. 

Charlotte I spent so long looking at them all in the shop :lol: I ended up getting a small sized suitcase, like for hand luggage. It's a 20 inch one. I don't want to look like I'm moving in! But there was a 16inch one and when I opened it I thought there would be no chance of fitting all my stuff in. I will use my changing bag for babies stuff and then the little case for me :) 

There does seem a lot of stuff we have to take. I bought my maternity pads and think they would take up an entire suitcase on their own, each one is like a mattress :lol:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

:p I will be measuring my suitcases later, I might find out if we have lockers at our hospital just in case it needs to be a particular size. I don't want the nurses thinking my suitcase is a birthing pool. 

I might do the same as you and use the changing bag as baby's bag - but you are SO right the maternity pads are HUGE!!! Which ones did you get?

xx


----------



## lili24

I got the pads from Tesco when we were shopping, I read on here they are good. I got the normal HUGE ones and also some of the thinner ones too, they weren't that expensive. And I got 30 of he big ones and one pack ofthe small ones.. I really don't know what to expect with the bleeding afterwards but once you know there is no infection you can switch to normal sanitary towels can't you?

LOL at the birthing pool suitcase! Do you have a car maybe you could leave some stuff in the boot for someone to bring in later if you need it? Don't worry though, I'm sure they see all kinds in the labour wards. Did you see Coleen Rooney and all the luggage they took? :lol:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh cool, so just the Tesco branded ones then? I heard the Asda, Tesco & Always ones were good, so I will look out for them. I got one pack ages ago but can't remember the size. Yeah I think you can definately use normal ST's afterwards but I think for at least 2/3 days we'll need the mattresses!!

Yeah I read that seperating stuff into a labour and after labour bag may be a good idea and leaving one in the car. I didn't see Coleen & Waynes things but I can imagine the stuff they took. I already just want to take too much food ha ha, there is a big sticky thread on what to take, so may have a read up on that later on.

What's everyone got for lunch? x


----------



## lili24

Yeh! I read that thread at the top and just made my own list from it. They are just the Tesco branded ones.. I don't think they even had any others. I found a nightie now too. I hate nighties I always wear PJs! But I love it and can't wait to wear it :lol:

I don't know about lunch :nope: Everything I eat gives me heartburn, even cereal! What are you having? 

Where is everyone else today.. Linn is good with food suggestions! :lol: xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I've got a few nighties too, I have a Mamas & Papas one which I got in a sale, which is a nursing one, other than that I am planning on wearing my Peacock's cheapies which were £4 each lol. I think its going to be quite hot in the hospital, espically in June. The windows don't seem to open much (obviously a health & safety thing) but may also get some cool spray and take a mini fan with me. 

My lunch is, some crackers & cheese, an apple & banana, a muller duo thingy, a nutrigrain bar and some orange juice. I have only has HB twice so far, I am crossing my fingers I don't get it too bad as I love eating lol.

I might go for a wonder to town too, my daily exercise lol xx


----------



## Hett

Helllllooooooo ladies!!!

Wooweee Lili on 30 weeks! I hit it tomorrow! wohoooo! And I hope the next 10 weeks fly by!

ch4r10tt3 - I have made a start to my hospital bag. I just have a hold all bag:

https://www.lisastickleylondon.com/product.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=108&P_ID=819

And (so far) everything seems to be fitting in! Like you say the maternity pads and breast pads and disposable knickers take up most of the room so far! But I have bought all miniature size toiletries so they don't take up very much room. My hospital bag list seemed to be mainly toiletries!
And I am also using babies changing bag for his clothes and bits and bobs. But then I suddenly thought about needing my birthing ball and also special pillow! So much to carry!!! (for OH to carry :)!!!)

Lili can you share where you got your nightie from? I am looking everywhere to find a half decent one as, like you, only normally wear pj's! I want to actually give birth in a hospital gown though.

For lunch I also had cheese, pickle and crackers and will tuck into some pudding in a bit - maybe some flapjack :)

xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

That's a lovely bag Hett. I got all the miniture toiletries too. I also want to take my hairdryer and GHDs and make up but I will have to throw all of those in just before we leave. Is it ridiculous that I want to take those? :lol: I don't even know if they let you use hairdryers but I really hope so otherwise I will end up looking like Diana Ross by the time we get to go home...

I got my nightie from the M&S sale last week, they're all sold out now so it's disappeared from the website. I need to get another one so I will let you know when I find some other decent ones! 

When I went to the labour ward the other week I don't even think there was a window in that room, and it was HOT!! I will have to get some of that cool spray.

Is anyone getting a tens machine? Or used one before? Where can I buy a birthing ball from? :) xx


----------



## lili24

And how is your OH doing this week hun? Hope he is feeling much better xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody :) 

Hope everybody is well today! 

E&Ls mummy are you feeling any better? 

Tara sorry to hear you're on bedrest, who looks after your DD while you can't get up? Would be my biggest nightmare to be on bedrest!! 

CJ good luck with your appointment, hopefully you don't have Obstetric Cholestasis!!

Lili how did it go at the hospital yesterday? 

I am feeling so sick again, I don't understand it anymore!! Went to play group this morning, then had lunch at the cafe there and when I started walking home I suddenly felt really sick. Just put DD down to sleep and now I hope I will feel better soon :(


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hett, your bag looks lovely! I could no way fit everything in it though. I'd have to be really strict, I couldn't be that good ha ha. I like the mini suitcase idea, at least hubby can drag that in so we don't have to get a massive trolley thing.

The miniature size toiletries are a good idea, I even have loads of clinique samples in my draw that I could pack! Good thinking!! I too have a ball to take, and a pillow, lots of food and snacks for Hubby and Mum. Oh all this chat is getting me excited - I can't wait to give birth - I know I am a nutter!!

Yummy cheese & crackers! 

I won't need a gown or nightie to give birth in hopefully, as I desperately want a water birth so just a bikini top should do it


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Lili24, we got told there are no electrical supplies for us, so therefore straighteners are strictly to be left at home, along with hairdryers. There are apparently 'shared' hairdryers on the wards that are plugged into shared bathrooms!! Gutted :-(

I got given my ball from a friend but it is exactly the same ones described as gym balls - I know argos stock them. 

If I can't have a waterbirth, I think the TENS sound slike a good idea, I don't know anyone who has used one though. I've heard you can hire them through ebay?!? xx


----------



## lili24

Linn Linn Linn! I was wondering where you were!

It was fine yesterday, just BP, urine and 30 minutes on the CTG thingy :) She was happy, back on Thursday for the same, plus doppler scan, growth and fluid levels. Quite nervous for that but gotta stay positive. :) 

Wonder why you are feeling so sick again, not fair! You've already had enough sickness in first tri xx


----------



## lili24

Thanks :) I'll have a look in Argos and do a bit of googling for the TENS!! I'll leave it til nearer my due date though before getting one cos I am not hopeful that my baby will be able to turn, she's breech and I have really low fluid. Hope she will though!! 

OH can wheel my suitcase too, I was gonna get a pink one :) But he said no!! haha


----------



## Hett

Definitely not ridiculous! I am taking both too!!! But like you say I will put a sticky note on top of my bag of things to pack last minute with ghds, hairdryer, phone, phone charger, maternity pillow ect!

I will have a look online for nighties now too and post if I find anything nice!

Not going to get a tens machine I don't think, but haven't really looked into tbh! Anyone know if they are worth while?

I am going to get just a normal exercise gym ball which they sell for about £7 from tesco I think. I tried one out at my NCT class last week and liked it, apparently it is good to have a wiggle on it so bubba's head massages on your cervix which makes it open (?!) - and if I don't use it during the birth will just use it after to tone up!!!! hahaha yeah right!

My OH is still at home but his wounds (where the opened him up and also where he had to have 3 tubes draining the absesses in his tummy are a bit infected so he still can't move or do anything other than lay down at the moment. He is eating well now though, but lost a lot of weight as was nil by mouth and being sick for 9 days! And 2 weeks before that was also constantly being or feeling very sick. Had some blood tests done yesterday to see how his infection levels are and if the infection looks like its returning as that is the big risk at the moment. Thank you for asking hun xxx

Oh Linn you poor thing, hope you manage some lunch and it goes away soon xxx

I have started feeling very hard bits in my bump where body parts are! Such a lovely feeling! But bubs was very quiet yesterday so I was a bit worried but he is very busy today!!!

We are still struggling to find a name we both love for him - if you were having boys what were your fave names? xxx


----------



## Hett

I think wheely suitcases are a fab idea actually as someone posted before that when you are going home and OH is carrying bubs in the car seat then guess who will be left with the suitcases and bags??? US!!!!! so a wheely one is a very good idea!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - I'm sure it will be fine on Thursday! I got my scan tomorrow and I'm also nervous, guess it's normal. Apart from the baby being fine I really hope it didn't grow a willy :haha: got all those beautiful clothes now and don't want have to exchange anything!! 

I also got the tesco maternity pads (had em with DD too) and they are huge but normal pads would have never done the job, trust me! And I was so sore down there it was quite helpful to be sitting on a pillow. I was bleeding for 6 weeks after I had DD and then it stopped and 2 weeks later I had my first period and I remember that was a lot lot stronger than normal and I think I had to use those pads again but then the next month period was back to normal, I did hear from people who only bled for 2 weeks though, guess everyone is different! Aaaaaahhhh I'm not looking forward to that bit at all :(


----------



## -Linn-

oh and as far as i know we are not meant to bring any electrical things as our cables haven't been tested so don't comply with health and safety. But I had my mobile phone charger and just used it secretly. There are sockets!! It was really hot Lili when I had DD 30'C and really humid and the hospital provided a fan that was plugged in next to my bed! So hopefully they got something like that at yours too!


----------



## lili24

Oh god.. I don't think those shitty shared hairdryers could tame this wig :lol: :wacko: hahaaa! I will sneak them in with me anyway.. probably get them confiscated! 

I hope the bloods come back with good results Hett :( xxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hett - I am having a boy! We've picked Ethan James for our little chappy!

We liked Cameron, Nathan or Nathaniel, Ashton, Reuben ermm can't remember any others we liked. Have you got even a few you like now? x


----------



## lili24

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Linn, is it a growth scan with doppler? I don't get pics at any of these scans now which I can understand but it would be good to get them :( Don't worry about willies though! I really don't think there is any willy in your belly :lol:

Oh Hett I don't know about names, it's so difficult, we only had one boy name lined up which was Shay. xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn - thanks for sharing that. I'll make sure I stock up on the pads! Eeeek 6 weeks though!! Oh well it's all nature hey. Fingers crossed they have fans up at our hospital, otherwise i'll be in a bikini all day, on the other hand with these stretchies I doubt it!! lol x


----------



## lili24

I like all of those Charlotte! :cloud9:

Linn do you have a name yet, I mean have you bullied OH into agreeing to one of the ones you like? :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, yeah take the hairdryer anyway lol, just use it discretely... are you paying for a private room? I don't want to share... I had a private one last time and if I have to stay in for any length of time I don't want to share it with 3 others and their babies!! 

It is a growth scan tomorrow, no doppler as already had that... but I guess if baby is too small they will do a doppler. My doppler scan was perfect last time. Did you ask for a pic? I always ask otherwise I guess I wouldn't get one either. 

Charlotte I didn't get my fan brought to me until I told them it was too hot, I was not even allowed to drink, not one sip of water :( The bleeding after is not great but somehow I survived. I took a few of the bed mats they had in the hospital back home with me, I can only recommend that as it does really make a mess. Would also get black tracksuit/jersey bottoms from george or something. I got a couple of pairs to wear in bed and they will be disposed of after, that's how I did it with DD!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I will PM you the name on Facebook when I log in, not any of the ones I originally wanted, I couldn't bully him enough :haha: but we agreed on one!


----------



## lili24

Woooooooooooooo!! Facebook open and waiting! :haha: 

I'd love a private room, I didn't know you could pay to have one but if it's an option I defo would do that. Did you just ask after you gave birth and how much was it? 

I didn't ask for a pic on the growth scans, usually they say 'would you like a picture?' but they didn't and I didn't want to sound cheeky since they are scanning me every week? But it would be nice to get one or two pics as she gets bigger. Might ask on Thursday, we have to pay for the pics anyway so it's not like they are giving them for free. xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn - sounds like I should get some Tena Lady Pants and stick loads of towels in that ha ha! Why no water though? I would go mad if I was too hot, I'd hate it, espically if I was bleeding heavily, how uncomfortable! Jump back in a freezing birthing pool lol.

We don't have private rooms at our hospital, not unless you have had a c section! No amount of money in the world would buy you one!

The bottoms sound like a good idea too!

You're all full of good ideas


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!

Lili congrats on 30 weeks!!! Glad to hear your follow-ups continue to go well :hugs: Did you try the Zantac for the reflux? It's a true life saver for me, can actually sleep at night (albeit still with 3 pillows to elevate my head!). 

Hett, fingers crossed that the infection doesn't return :nope: Thinking of you and OH!

E&L, thinking of you and hope you feel better, good luck at apt! 

Linn, sorry to hear you're still feeling sick... I am too, and I can't forget to take my sickness pill otherwise I'm still throwing up and I'm in my 30th week :cry: If it weren't for the med, I'd likely have been hospitalized!

I haven't even started thinking of packing my suitcase or baby's bag yet... I have matching pyjamas for us, and will just wear hospital gowns for the first few days after the C-section. I think they'll let me go home 3 days afterwards. I doubt I'll have any energy or willpower to blow-dry my hair, am growing it out so that I can just leave it in a pony tail :winkwink: Make-up? No, I doubt I'll have the time to do that too! 

I wonder if the bleeding after C-section is as heavy as for those who give birth vaginally? Maybe E&L will know? Funny, I have 3 friends who have had both a C-section (for their first, due to long labour ending in emergency C-section) and then a VBAC for their 2nd: all have said it took longer to recover from the vaginal delivery (all of them tore and needed stitches, one had a 4th degree tear which is all the way to the anus :cry:). Gives me hope! I've been working out my abs during this whole pregnancy along with my exercise routine in the hopes this will help speed up the healing process... :shrug:

Still itchy today, and made the mistake of wearing a wool sweater :dohh: Will have blood work done today to make sure it's not obstetric cholestasis. Thanks Lili, you've given me reassurance!!!


----------



## -Linn-

well I enquired into before I gave birth was told for £27 per night I could have a private room if there was one available, they will give them to those who had complications during or after birth, etc! So I was given one for free anyway but they told me I would have to ask after the birth while I'm in recovery before they transfer you to the ward if there is a private room available. Don't know how it works at your hospital, but do ask! As I am a very private person I found out quite early, as the rooms in our hospital are 4 bed and it's just too much for me. 

Lili I would ask, just say you don't have many pics and could you get one, fair enough I wouldn't ask once a week, but I will definitely ask tomorrow.


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte, its only from past experience really.. I did ruin some of my nice pjs too so this time it's george jersey bottoms all the way and horrible bed mats, like they got in nursing homes but at least you won't have to worry about your stuff then. shame about not having private rooms in our hospital they are for ceserians and other complications but if they are free they let people pay for em :) 

CJ I started feeling sick again god knows why, guess my stomach is tiny... the baby is breech with the head right in the middle in my stomach, no rib pains this time but it's not really comfortable. 
And I think you are right with make up and hair! Not your main concern and I usually where make up every day. Not foundation but mascara and eyeliner. But it really doesn't matter after the birth!! 

Last time I had to have a shower in the hospital and hated hated hated it. It's like a big wet room so you can't put your clothes on the floor by the shower to get dressed and I tell you I made a mess of that room it wasn't nice anymore! So hoping I won't be in hospital long so I can shower at home!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

CJ - Ohh yeah would love to know whether bleeding is the same for a C section! The 4th degree tear sounds awful, although I am going to try and not think about that for a while! lol

Linn - I will ask when i go in, hopefully they maybe quiet and I can have a private room for free ;-) either way I aim to be out of the hospital within 2 days. xx


----------



## lili24

Thanks, it would definitely be worth £27 a night. I will ask at the hospital because I would prefer it :flower: 

CJ was just about to reply to you but I did try Zantac and it doesn't work for me, but neither do Rennie or Gaviscon or Tums any more! :nope: I actually can't believe how bad it is now.. used to be evenings only but I have had it 24/7 for over a week. Does anyone know if it goes better when baby goes head down? I keep thinking it can't help that babies head is right underneath my stomach.

E&L will know about bleeding after a section.. I'd like to know too in case I end up having one! I don't even want to think about a 4th degree tear... Argh :nope: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I heard it's better after Csec, dont know about canada but in Germany for example the remove lots of the lining before they stitch you up again, my friend had 2 C/S and the first time round hardly bled but the second time she did for 6 weeks like me! 

CJ I was cut and had a 3rd degree tear and it was horrible but people still told me it's better than the recovery from the C/S! I would not be allowed to pick up my DD for 4 months they told me :cry:


----------



## lili24

Ewww. I seen the shower room in the labour room and it was like a wetroom like you say Linn. For that I have decided to pack flip flops!! It looked clean don't get me wrong, but I am fussy!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Thanks, it would definitely be worth £27 a night. I will ask at the hospital because I would prefer it :flower:
> 
> CJ was just about to reply to you but I did try Zantac and it doesn't work for me, but neither do Rennie or Gaviscon or Tums any more! :nope: I actually can't believe how bad it is now.. used to be evenings only but I have had it 24/7 for over a week. Does anyone know if it goes better when baby goes head down? I keep thinking it can't help that babies head is right underneath my stomach.
> 
> E&L will know about bleeding after a section.. I'd like to know too in case I end up having one! I don't even want to think about a 4th degree tear... Argh :nope: xxx

Lili I tried Zantac and it helps me! But I would say it won't get better when babies head is down, I only started getting it late with DD and she was engaged then but lots bigger. This time the heartburn came early for me, but I guess both of our babies are breech, if they turned soon it would be maybe help :)


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Ewww. I seen the shower room in the labour room and it was like a wetroom like you say Linn. For that I have decided to pack flip flops!! It looked clean don't get me wrong, but I am fussy!

yeah the room is clean but when youre bleeding lots it's not great if you can't get dressed properly before you get out of that shower!! I had crocs in the hospital.. SIL gave em to me was perfect for in the shower :)


----------



## -Linn-

ch4r10tt3 said:


> CJ - Ohh yeah would love to know whether bleeding is the same for a C section! The 4th degree tear sounds awful, although I am going to try and not think about that for a while! lol
> 
> Linn - I will ask when i go in, hopefully they maybe quiet and I can have a private room for free ;-) either way I aim to be out of the hospital within 2 days. xx

unfortunetely it's hard to plan these things, I thought I would stay for one day!! but I was in hospital for 6 days :( And if you're planning on breast feeding they won't let you until that is established. I had to be induced unfortunetely so that took some time, it's also why I wasn't allowed any water or food as I had a high risk of needing a C/S. I had drips instead but when it's hot it's not the same as actually having a drink!! 

hopefully this time we all get to have a quick birth with short hospital stay!


----------



## lili24

Oh why the hell doesn't Zantac work for me:growlmad: It's like my acid is resistant to all medication, lol. 



-Linn- said:


> hopefully this time we all get to have a quick birth with short hospital stay!

Yes please:kiss:

Do you know what I dread most about a long hospital stay.. My OH being left alone in our house! I don't think he would feed our dog at the correct times and the house would be a pigsty!! I'd have to get my mum to come around and tidy up before I came home!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I know that is one great worry, you know my OH was with me so much during the time I was in hospital, he hardly slept bless him... BUT! He ate at McD every day on the way home and in our house was empty McD cups and what not all other rubbish from McD... I was so emberassed when the midwife came early the morning after I was discharged only at 10 pm and there was McD rubbish everywhere.. I have already made it clear to him that this time it is unacceptable and he must keep the house tidy!!!!

Did you get my PM on Facebook?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Too right!!! Fingers crossed for all of us June girls xxxx


----------



## lili24

Hahaha! That sounds about right. I will have to warn OH too. He does try bless him but I'm afraid his cleaning is not up to my standards :haha: And he is untidy.. he thinks there is nothing wrong with coming out the shower and dumping his wet towels on the floor and leaving them there. Laziness! 

I did hun I replied ages ago <3 xx


----------



## -Linn-

my facebook is slow lol.. it's not showing me the reply yet! I will log out and back I think! 

hahaha men, you know every morning when we're tidying upstairs I say to DD can you go check in the bathroom if Daddy left his towels and clothes on the floor again and bring them here in the washing basket! So she goes and gets the stuff (before you think she is my maid - she always wants to help!) and puts it in the basket. And this morning she woke up early so she was in our room before OH got in the shower and left for work so when he got up to have his shower she said "and not leave your dirty clothes on the floor daddy" OMG I was wetting myself laughing and I swear I do not teach her to say these things although OH thinks so :)


----------



## lili24

Hahahah :lol: She is clever! I need a little helper so maybe I will have to teach my baby the same. You will have 2 little helpers! xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha thats great! My OH is actually really good, it's more likely to be me leaving stuff on the floor lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

well I guess we all leave stuff on the floor sometimes but it's so funny how DD comes out with these things! OH always thinks I told her to say that stuff... but I don't! Lili I am sure your LO will like to help... I gotta make the most of it while it still lasts :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, things seem to be very different in Canada compared to the UK! For example if you have a vaginal delivery that is uncomplicated, you're discharged home in 24 hours. For C-sections, you're sent home after 48 hours if there were no complications! So I really don't have to pack that much, and if something happens that I stay in longer DH can get stuff for me from home 

Linn, that is really excessive, saying you couldn't hold your baby for 4 months after a C-section! My friends and patients who have had C-sections are told not to do exercise for 6 weeks, but no one is told they can't hold their babies. In fact, my friend who just had a C-section 1 month ago was breast feeding no problems from the start and carrying baby in a sling around the house doing her house work 3 days after the procedure! She even drove 45 minutes 1 week later to come visit us with baby 

Tomorrow, my C-section will only be 9 weeks away! :cloud9: And after this week, only 7 weeks left to work :happydance:


----------



## Hett

Haha Linn your little girl sounds adorable!!!

All this labour talk is making me giddy with excitment! 

Thank you for the names - they are all gorgeous and given me something to think over. We do have a few we like - Harry is number 1 at the moment but I have also always liked Beau, but am worried it will date as it is too modern or he will hate it when he is older! I also like Alfie and Archie but OH says they are a bit popular at the moment.

Linn good idea on the waterproof bed sheets. I think I will ask to take some home with me after my hospital stay. And also the dark PJ bottoms. Good plan!


----------



## Hett

CJ - 9 weeks till c section! That is SO super exciting! xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww I love Harry, and Beau, I know someone in his 30's named Beau so it doesn't seem too modern to me. 

I saw some disposable changing mats the other day in Savers, I am thinking they maybe good for me, when I am home, thats just in case hospital don't give me any.

I am already thinking about dinner tonight - I've been eating a lot of hot and spicy things recently, and usually I can just about cope with a korma lol, my tastebuds must have gone to sleep lol. What are you all having? Oh garlic bread is appealing too, decisions decisions hey.........


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow, things seem to be very different in Canada compared to the UK! For example if you have a vaginal delivery that is uncomplicated, you're discharged home in 24 hours. For C-sections, you're sent home after 48 hours if there were no complications! So I really don't have to pack that much, and if something happens that I stay in longer DH can get stuff for me from home
> 
> Linn, that is really excessive, saying you couldn't hold your baby for 4 months after a C-section! My friends and patients who have had C-sections are told not to do exercise for 6 weeks, but no one is told they can't hold their babies. In fact, my friend who just had a C-section 1 month ago was breast feeding no problems from the start and carrying baby in a sling around the house doing her house work 3 days after the procedure! She even drove 45 minutes 1 week later to come visit us with baby
> 
> Tomorrow, my C-section will only be 9 weeks away! :cloud9: And after this week, only 7 weeks left to work :happydance:

CJ here it is the same, if you have a normal delivery you can go home after a few hrs but if you want to breastfeed they will not usually let you go until feeding is eastablished, unless you would demand to go I guess! And C/S is the same 48-72 hrs. Oh sorry I wasn't clear after a C/S I would be able to hold my baby straight away but not my 3 year old DD as she is heavy. It's what my friend told me who had a C/S also she wasn't allowed to drive for quite a while! We were actually talking about it this morning at the cafe! I still think I rather want a normal birth but unfortunetely that won't be garanteed so won't be sad if they will schedule a C/S for me!


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte I am making chicken breasts, mashed potatoe, broccoli, yorkshire puddings and gravy for dinner. 

I looooove spicy food :) How about Tacos? I loooove those and had them the other day!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies xxx:flower:

Right let me say what i know and have experienced...................................

My sister has had 3 c-sections and bled for 10 days after with all of them, she was allowed to drive when her body started to heal, they say 4 weeks, but some people heal quicker.................CJ to be honest 1 weeks after a major op is great but also risky, if you had an accident the seat belt could re-open the stitches or staples xxx She was also out of hospital 48hrs after with all 3 xxx

Discharge all depends on how mum and baby are doing, i bf both my girls and with DD1 i had her at 10.30pm and was out the next day at 5pm................with DD2 i had her at 7pm and was discharged 2hrs later xxxx

Linn..........................Please tell me your name you like??????:blush:

Charlotte................I bled for 4 days exactly after with both girls, so was not long at all, all depends on your own body i suppose. Never had a period until i finished bf xxxxxxxxxxx

Hett...............Love the bag hun xxxxx Our boys names at the moment are Jake and Toby, but on team :yellow: so will wait and see xxx Hope your OH gets his infection sorted asap xxx

Lili................I had a tens machine and i just loved it, had one with both my girls, i definately recommend them, it is just something for you to control.......when you are in labour you are pretty helpless and it is just good to have something to focus on and be in control of!!! I hired mine from mama tens website xxxx I also used the birthing ball, and it is also something i am using again, it takes the gravity of your body, which makes the contractions a little more managable, and also helps with opening the cervix xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My hospital bag will contain...............3 sleepsuits, 2 body vests, 1 hat, 1 cardi.............10 nappies, 2 muslin, 1 pack wipes, pack of maternity pads and breast pads, 2 nighties, 1 pair slippers, flip flops, 1 mini shower gel, 1 mini shampoo/conditioner, deodrant, tooth brush and tooth past and then snacks and drinks, especially lucuzade as you will need energy xxxx Oh and mints so you don't have dragon breath xxxxx THATS IT!!!

Love to all.........................am here if anyone wants to ask any questions :hugs::hugs::hugs: Every birth is different, but i know how nervous it can be when it is your first, and you don't know what to expect xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Haha Linn your little girl sounds adorable!!!
> 
> All this labour talk is making me giddy with excitment!
> 
> Thank you for the names - they are all gorgeous and given me something to think over. We do have a few we like - Harry is number 1 at the moment but I have also always liked Beau, but am worried it will date as it is too modern or he will hate it when he is older! I also like Alfie and Archie but OH says they are a bit popular at the moment.
> 
> Linn good idea on the waterproof bed sheets. I think I will ask to take some home with me after my hospital stay. And also the dark PJ bottoms. Good plan!

thanks hett, kids are just so cute, when they start talking properly... so funny what they come up with... and so true :) 

I didn't exactly ask the hospital for the bed mats, there was a pile in the hallway to help yourself to put on your bed,, in my case OH and midwifes kept bringing them to me. So I just took the leftover ones I had in my room home!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma you are so lucky, you only bled for 4 days? But I heard it is normal to bleed a bit longer... and with C/S to bleed a bit less. It's going to be horrible either way!

I am not worried about anything regarding a C/S I only want to be able to be there for my DD still... my older DD I mean. Sorry if it was confusing didn't think about not being able to hold baby!! I love love love my baby but I always worry how bringing the baby into our lives will effect my DD, I just dont want her to feel worse for it IYKWIM, I know I worry for no reason!!! 

Emma I will PM you on Facebook :) Sorry haven't done it yet.
Think my hospital bag will be the same as yours, but no snacks and drinks for us. Maybe a bottle of water, we will buy everything we need when we're there!! Last time I wasn't allowed anything and was not exactly fancying any food anyway!


----------



## zoedwarf

OMG I am so excited to be in third TRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...................I know, i was the same when i had DD2, but they know that the baby needs mummy alot, and your DD is a clever little girl, she will understand, and also they can help out with passing wipes and things when changing nappies. I always bathed them together as well which was lovely xxx The hardest part for me was bf, as there is not alot you can do when baby is attached to you, and that can be quite hard. But i always got DD1 to help burping afterwards...............It is so naturel to worry what they will feel, but am sure it will all be fine. 
Congrats Zoe on 3rd Tri xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma you understand how I feel, see thats why I worry about a section as DD likes me to pick her up on my arm for a cuddle when she is tired. I know I am not meant to carry her much now being pregnant but I still lift her up and hold her for a bit when she asks. Just don't want to have to say to her I can't do this anymore IYKWIM. I got some new books for DD which I thought I could read to her while breastfeeding baby, don't know if that's possible. But I like to make plans, will see what happens in the end. DD is already telling me that she will change the babies nappy lol... also every day she now looks inside the babies wardrobe and tells me all the clothes are beautiful and then asks if the baby will come soon! today when my bump was moving lots she came and gave the baby a hug :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Thanks Emma you understand how I feel, see thats why I worry about a section as DD likes me to pick her up on my arm for a cuddle when she is tired. I know I am not meant to carry her much now being pregnant but I still lift her up and hold her for a bit when she asks. Just don't want to have to say to her I can't do this anymore IYKWIM. I got some new books for DD which I thought I could read to her while breastfeeding baby, don't know if that's possible. But I like to make plans, will see what happens in the end. DD is already telling me that she will change the babies nappy lol... also every day she now looks inside the babies wardrobe and tells me all the clothes are beautiful and if the baby will come soon! today when my bump was moving lots she came and gave the baby a hug :cloud9:

Oh hun, she will be fine then............you will be able to read while bf. I am always picking up both my girls and cuddling them!! Which is probably why my hernia got worse :blush: Would be awful to have c-section, but there will be a way round the picking up cuddles, we would just have to sit down and tell them to come over for a cuddle, but just be careful, of mummies tummy! They are bright little people, and will know to be gentle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili...................so sorry....................glad the apt went well hun xxxx And congrats on 30wks!!! Wow you are on the last quarter, it is count down for you now. I seem to always count up until 30 weeks and then you seem to count down xxxxxxxxxxxx

I am 29wks today xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I know Emma you can always find a way, but this morning it did freak me out a little talking about C/S with the other mums!! I was almost hoping I need one as DDs birth was horrendous, but then yesterday my friend from back home send me her birth story and I was so jealous I want to be able to tell a birth story like that :) But then in the end I just want my baby here safely no matter how that will be!


----------



## emmadrumm77

My sister has had 3 c-sections and always wishes she had had them naturally xxx There are pro's and cons..............you have no labour, so pain free, but then the recovery is longer!! I would rather have the pain and be able to function as normal the next day xxxx There is a chance i may have to have a c-section due to my hernia, they asked if i wanted one as there is a chance it could rupture in labour, but i declined, if it does rupture in labour then they will do a c-section, but it won't harm the baby, so would rather take my chances xxx
I am having venison sausages tonight, with roasted butternut squash and some creation with the cabbage i have in the fridge xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma 
Was also told I might need a C/S because of the low lying placenta and baby being breech and other possible complications :( But at the end of the day I just want a healthy baby, at least OH will be off work for 4 weeks after the birth :) 
Love cabbage, but not venison... not into game lol 
Just PMd you on facebook 


CJ where are you? I still can't get over you thought I meant I couldn't hold my baby for 4 months, now that is excessive. My fault I didn't write that clearly. Sorry for the confusion... those ladies really scared me this morning, but it does make me feel better to hear you friend was able to walk around after 3 days with baby in a sling, it's what I would ideally like to do :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

My girls were breach for ages hun, and so is this one xxxxx
I love venison..............sad when you think of bambi though! 
My sister was walking like an old man for the first 3 days, but then was fine xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah baby has been trying to turn, she gets sideways and then the head just goes back up... my DD was head down from early on! But I know they are all different.. I bet I will be induced again at term + 12 :wacko:

I decided to go out for dinner now as we need to go shopping tonight and then I got play grup tomorrow morning and then hospital in the afternoon so I won't have time to clean the kitchen and all... so figured it would be easier :) Chicken tomorrow it is!!


----------



## -Linn-

sry double post!


----------



## jess3012

Thank you!!!:happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

thats ok Jess.......................welcome to June babies xxxxx

You haven't got a ticker??


----------



## E&L's mummy

right ladies im here.

my experience of c-sections.....DD1 was an emergancy after 21hours from waters breaking. i went what they call "boggy" on the table. which basically means my uterus didnt firm up after delivery and went like a bog with the bleeding. as a result they really had to hoover me out to try and stop the bleeding. therefore my postnatal bleeding was about a week and no more than a light period really. 

DD2 was totally different. planned section. i dont know if they were extra careful after my history, or different hospital or what but i didnt have the bleeding issues so therefore they didnt hoover me as much as before. so im afraid i had 6 weeks of bleeding!! prob no worse than a heavy period for first couple of weeks but the rest of the time was panty liner level. felt like ages....poor hubby, no nookie for him for ages :haha:

the big prob with driving after a section, apart from what emma said about accidents and stiches bursting, is your insursance. most companies will not cover you after maor abdominal surgery until you have been checked by your doc at 6 weeks. you can always phone and ask the question and see if your GP will do a letter earlier but its not a definate.
anything else just ask. xxxx

on a personal note.....My new MW is CRAP!! didnt do 28 week bloods cos i "had blood done on fri, which were fine" urrrmmm no they werent!!!! and wouldnt check my amalayse as didnt have doc authority.

did my blood pressure and i know she didnt do it right cos i didnt feel the cuff tighten at all. and released the air so fast, there is no way she could have read it on the dial. so as a result it was 110/64......from 140/75 ish thru my pregnancy. it wasnt even that when i booked in.

any probs or pain call the labour ward and out we were ushered!
so im no further forward and still just as scared and worried. found a site that explains it better than i can so heres the link

https://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/pancreatitis/


----------



## E&L's mummy

and if you read the essay i have just written then give yourself a gold star lol xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Gold star for me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn - I've decided to make a quorn korma - not as spicy as taco's but still cures my cravings ha ha! I may have that tomorrow.. yummy!!

Emma - thanks for the info, it does help when everyone shares experiences, I intend on BF so I will pray that I don't get a period until I stop like you. Love the mints for the hospital bag - good thinking!! Lol

Hey Jess - where are you from? xx


----------



## CJane

Hello can I be added to the list? It's just occurred to me that i'm now in third trimester!! Oh boy.

I'm due 17th June and have a yellow bump. :thumbup:

Thank you


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks for my gold star... good info E&L, if I need a C/S I will ask you lots more I think :) 

Yeah that hoovering they do that in Germany too lol... can't believe Emma only bled for 4 days! 

Hun your midwife seems rubbish I agree and I wanted to say a blood pressure of 140/75 is quite high as well they should be monitoring it extra closely. I didn't have 28 weeks bloods either, MW decided they can do it at the hospital if I am already going there this week anyway, how lazy!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I had bloods done with my GTT, made sense to do it then as i already had been jabbed! I thought 4 days was normal!! But hey, i am far from normal!!! TMI...............but i had sex 2 weeks after DD1 and 7 days after DD2 :blush: Was very gentle though xxx
CJane consider yourself added xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wow, I don't think I'll be going there for at least a month! I take it you didn't have any rips or stitches with either? x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> CJ where are you? I still can't get over you thought I meant I couldn't hold my baby for 4 months, now that is excessive. My fault I didn't write that clearly. Sorry for the confusion... those ladies really scared me this morning, but it does make me feel better to hear you friend was able to walk around after 3 days with baby in a sling, it's what I would ideally like to do :)

LOL well that is confusing indeed!!! You'll have 2 DD's when this one is born  OK that makes more sense to me  I've been chatting with moms in the Canadian BnB forum thread about C-sections: another important thing that I will ask for is internal dissolvable staples, rather than the staples on the outside that need to be removed. Yes, all of the moms on the Canadian thread who had C-sections were able to easily carry around their LOs in slings and go on with their household activities. Made me feel much better! But they did recommend to request internal staples!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL well that is confusing indeed!!! You'll have 2 DD's when this one is born  OK that makes more sense to me  I've been chatting with moms in the Canadian BnB forum thread about C-sections: another important thing that I will ask for is internal dissolvable staples, rather than the staples on the outside that need to be removed. Yes, all of the moms on the Canadian thread who had C-sections were able to easily carry around their LOs in slings and go on with their household activities. Made me feel much better! But they did recommend to request internal staples!

CJ i was doing stuff far earlier after the planned section than the emergancy one. took me ages to recover after that. prob something to do with having to get over a horrendous labour and surgery at the same time iyswim. im sure you will be fine hun xxxx

and had dissolvable with both. inside and out. xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Wow, I don't think I'll be going there for at least a month! I take it you didn't have any rips or stitches with either? x

I had a small tear on my vaginal lip :blush: with DD1, but that mended increadibly quickly, and i only needed 2 stitches xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wow - I'll have that please!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i wish i could have given birth vaginally......:cry: i do feel a little cheated after all the pushing i did with DD1.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks E&L! From what I read, the bleeding that follows C-sections can be the same as the ones following vaginal delivery, after all the uterus is healing the same way regardless of the way baby came out.

I saw a replacement OB as mine was in emergency surgery. Gave me a cream for my rash and I did blood work to check my liver and bile acids. Hope it's normal...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> CJ i was doing stuff far earlier after the planned section than the emergancy one. took me ages to recover after that. prob something to do with having to get over a horrendous labour and surgery at the same time iyswim. im sure you will be fine hun xxxx
> 
> and had dissolvable with both. inside and out. xxxx


Yep, that's the same as my friend who just had her C-section. Longggggg labour and emergency C-section the first time, took her really long to heal. Elective C-section for the second, and much faster recovery! I think that is the general rule: those have emergency C-sections have been through a lot more stress to their bodies due to usually prolonged labour. Those who have elective C-sections usually recover very fast (and faster also than those who gave birth vaginally, especially with tears).

Emma, your tear was tiny, lucky you!!!


----------



## Hett

Its interesting about some insurance covering not covering you until 6 weeks ish or seeing GP to get the OK. The surgery my OH has just had I think we had better check this out actually too as he was opened up from above his belly button to his pubic bone.

Emma - LOVE the names Jake and Toby. My OH is called Toby, but if he wasn't it would definitely be a contender - we will have Tobias as a middle name. There is a Jake in OH's side of the family but again this name would probably be a contender if it wasn't for that!

Dinner was spaghetti and vegetable sauce with garlic bread and a big bag of pick a mix for pudding!!! Full tummy now!


----------



## lili24

I hope the bloods come back good CJ. And the cream gives you some relief! I don't think much of my creams, I have 3 different ones, but they are better than nothing :flower:

Thanks Emma and well done on 29 weeks. I feel like 30 weeks is my best milestone yet, I will countdown now instead of up :lol: 

My midwife is rubbish too E&L.. just wants me in and then out again!! Pisses me off! I can understand you feel cheated after pushing for so long and then needing a section. :hugs:

I so desperately want to give birth.. It might be weird but I want to feel what it is like. I keep talking to my baby asking her to do a little flip and go head down :lol: It makes me feel better to know that a lot of other peoples babies are still breech at this point! But then you will all have more fluid than me so it will be easier for them to turn. Ahhhh! 

Oh well.. as long as they all get here safely!! :cloud9:

I'm having a curry for tea, and I told OH to make it HOT HOT HOT! Then at least my throat will burn from the curry and not acid :lol:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett said:


> Its interesting about some insurance covering not covering you until 6 weeks ish or seeing GP to get the OK. The surgery my OH has just had I think we had better check this out actually too as he was opened up from above his belly button to his pubic bone.
> 
> Emma - LOVE the names Jake and Toby. My OH is called Toby, but if he wasn't it would definitely be a contender - we will have Tobias as a middle name. There is a Jake in OH's side of the family but again this name would probably be a contender if it wasn't for that!
> 
> Dinner was spaghetti and vegetable sauce with garlic bread and a big bag of pick a mix for pudding!!! Full tummy now!

I never thought to tell you this Hett...forgive me.

my dad had an auserisum(sp) just before xmas and had emergancy surgery. he has a zipper from sternum to pubic bone. funny to look at as it goes round his belly button :haha:

he was told not to drive till he saw the surgeon in feb to get the all clear. and his insurance would not cover him till that appoinment. so thats about 8 weeks or so. HTH


----------



## Hett

E&L - thats really useful to know. I will definitely ring the insurance company. He had his 2nd operation 3 weeks ago now (the first where they took his appendix out was just keyhole). But he still has staples in it as its infected and there is a big hole which isn't healing well. The district nurses have put him on antibiotics about 4 days ago but we have to see the GP tomorrow about it. But like you say I think it will be about another 5ish weeks before he is safe to drive. Thank you for sharing xxxxx

I have put a pic in my avatar - can't believe it actually worked!!! I'm not very good with computers!


----------



## E&L's mummy

no prob hun. and sooo loving the piccie

shame i dont have enough left from my HIP to do a 4D scan :cry:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I love Toby & Jake too!! Such lovely names. My curry was SOOO nice xx


----------



## littlepne

Hello everyone!

Had my 28wk appt today, more thievery of my blood though! Baby is fine, head down (for now at least!) and measuring fine. Also finally got my HIP form so posted that today along with my MA form now my printer works, yay for money!

We're now on 3wk appts which hopefully will make everything go a bit quicker. Although the 30wk milestone coming up is starting to freak me out - it's like there's a HUGE difference between 28 and 30! 

And went to asda before and DH insisted we get one thing for the baby so we got a couple of tiny hats lol. And I've just made some chocolate cakes too :)


----------



## -Linn-

I think I bled more after I gave birth as I tore badly lost lots of blood after delivery and my placenta wouldn't come away, so hopefully it will be less for you ladies and me too this time! Most of us will probably deliver their babies vaginally but unfortunetely we all can't know what exactly will happen! Fingers crossed. 

E&Ls mummy I understand you feel cheated because I was really upset at the end of the labour with DD when I signed my consent form for a C/S and had my spinal put in and then I still had her vaginally with forceps and it would have been much better if it was a C/S with all the complications I had afterwards! But I was so upset I didn't manage to do it at first as I had done loooooots of pushing!! At least this time you know what's coming!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh it changes. the excietment is now what she will look like etc etc rather than when will she get here. and its easier to plan for childcare, altho im changing my mind about arrangements for that after the weekend events and my parents attitude.


----------



## -Linn-

gosh E&Ls mummy I am already dreading the childcare bit as it is... MIL would have her or SIL but they would want us to bring DD there and I'd rather they came here to look after her! She is quite shy and doesn't like staying at places unless we were there with her for a while first so I would feel more comfortable if someone came here, my mum will come in June but don't know when and of course I don't know when baby is going to come! Sorry to hear about your parents, hope you can sort it out before the LO will arrive so you can relax more when you're at the hospital! I can't relax and give birth if I don't know my DD is ok, I am always looking after her so won't like being in hospital :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh we will sort it. its just family politics. worst case senario DD1 will go to the before and after school club at the nursery where DD2 will be. im booked in for thursday, so the girls will do that for thurs and fri, by which time i should be home. not ideal and will cost a fourtune but im not sure i can rely on my parents after the weekend. long story.


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry to hear about the weekend, but I am sure you will sort something out!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep. we will. having DD1 at school makes it a little easier as we only have to sort out DD2 during the day.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah same as me E&L, takes the pressure of that 1 is at school. 
Right am knackered, so am now off to bed xxxxxxxxxxx
Been good chatting on here today ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

OMG I cant believe how busy you have all been today. E&L your mw needs reporting that is mad considering your situation - dont take any shit from them... Emma your birth story makes it seem a bit better - I havent really thought about it yet - its like a mental block! I would consider water birth if it was an option. I called today to register for parent craft classes but they said it could be a month before we get our slot. Lili good luck tomorrow I'd ask for a photo, I will be asking too if I get a scan next week. Hett I think boys names are so much harder - we finally agreed on Nathan Ulysses. Paul really liked Fletcher but I wasnt convinced. I like your boys names Emma and I like Ethan too :o) CJ glad you got some meds I hope they work quickly and like Lili said it is hopefully nothing. Linn and CJ I cant imagine being so sick as you guys - I have been so lucky in alot of ways.

I'm out all day tomorrow with 2 events so hope there's not another 12 pages to catch up on, I kept reading when I should be sleeping!

Lili congrats on 30 weeks and Linn and Emma and CJ on 29 weeks! Countdown now for last quarter - I'm 2 weeks away from that!

Nite all.

Marie xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning June Mummy's!! How are we all doing this morning? xx


----------



## lili24

Thanks D :flower: 

Morning Charlotte! I woke up vomiting exactly like my morning sickness was back! :o Please nooooooooooooooooooooo! Feel a bit better now I have eaten :shrug:

What are you doing today? We must have been busy posting yesterday, can't believe you read all 12 pages D :lol: xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Wow Delilah for reading all the 12 pages! 

Morning Charlotte :) 

I didn't go to play group, woke up this morning and just felt like sh!t... just ate and starting to feel better, I'm just in such a bad mood it's unbelievable. I should get up and get things ready for going out at 1.30, but got no motivation at all.... 

Sorry to hear about the vomiting Lili, I get heartburn and feel like I have to throw up all afternoon/evening but luckily only had to be sick twice in the last few weeks. Hope you will feel better soon! I can't wait until it's bed time again today!!!! 

Got my HIP grant paid in today, I sent of the form on Friday 12th March and it was only 2nd class so it took them only a few days to process the claim :) Will order baby crib on ebay later and then I don't know. Already dreading I will just waste the money so might make a list of things I still want for baby and just buy them at the weekend together with car seat so it's all out of the way!! Was going to use money to have some work done in my garden, but I paid for that yesterday already!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh no sickness - I was a lucky one and NEVER was sick - I did get feelings of sickness but never was sick. I got a small amount of heartburn last night but after a glass of milk it went away. Glad you feel better now you have eaten - once I start snacking in the morning I can't stop, so I am desperately trying not to crack ha ha!

I am off out with teh ladies at lunch - someone is leaving and we're going to a 'eat as much as you like chinese'!! Yummy!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh all you can eat chinese... I love it, although at the moment not sure I'd get my moneys worth, enjoy your lunch :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I will hun! What are you up to? I am just looking at changing bags, after looking at that thread on them, so many to choice from - some are very girly which I don't think hubby would like ha ha.

Did you see one born every min last night? xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

My MW is doing my HIP tomorrow - money is already spend on the travel system so gone already :-(


----------



## -Linn-

oh no I know everything costs so much, I am just being so lazy and Im afraid if I don't buy something sensible I will just waste the money!! 

I am going to the hospital this afternoon, got a scan at 2.10 and then consultant and midwife and bloods as off 2.45 so shall be there for 2-3 hrs. My poor DD will be so bored but I just packed some nice food into tupper boxes ready in the fridge, some cratons of juice, crayons, paper, stickers and a charlie and lola book.. so hopefully we will be able to entertain her :) 

Now I just need to get dressed, hoover, wash dishes and put DD to sleep for an hour before we go! Doesn't even sound like so much to do, but as you can see I got 0 motivation as I am still on BnB while DD is cooking food on her toy kitchen! 

What travel system did you get? I wanted to get one so I can use the buggy to travel back home, I already got a pram with carrycot from DD and a pushchair for later, just wanted something to travel but all the travel systems I can find I don't like the car seats :dohh: so it's depressing me now and I think I will just get the seat this or next weekend and then look for a buggy somewhere else!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah we got a new travel system with the hip money as well, well paid for part of it xxx
Mmmmmmm Chinese................I looooooooooooove chinese!!!
Think DD2 and i are going to have chicken fajita's for lunch today x

D well done on reading all the pages!! I am just lucky that the weekends are quieter, as that is the time when i am not on here xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..................how exciting having your scan! Hope you get some pic's for us to drool over x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma what travel system did you get?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

We got the Graco Symbio in the black colour! The car seat is ace, if not a bit too heavy but is definately one of the beter ones on the market  we spend 3 hours in Kiddicare!! lol 

Oh good luck with the scan - I really want another scan, have no others booked and don' think we can afford the 4D one I always wanted!! Boo hoo - nevermind. 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte where do you live? Can PM me if you like, I think I will go and have a look in kiddicare too! I only considered car seats from graco, britax or maxi cosi! Was going to get a mai cosi pebble, but they don't stock all the colours everywhere so still not sure what to go for!


----------



## emmadrumm77

It is My child orbital 4. The car seat we will use as a spare for grandparents as i have a good graco one with base. I just love the fact it is a pushchair, carry cot and rain cover as well, and it was such a good price!
I was looking at the maxi cosi pushchairs, but then saw this and really liked it, was stunned as was half the price of the other ones! It is light and folds small, so ideal x
Here is a pic of the exact one i have x


----------



## Hett

Charlotte I am so jelous of your chinese!!!! I had some toast with cheese on it - I eat so much cheese! But not much meat at all so I use it as an excuse to get protein! We have got this changing bag:


I love it and so does OH - I couldn't decide between the yummy mummy ones or this one but I wanted one that OH could use too so this one is perfect! We have the whole 'mini cowboy' nursery range too so it matches! How anal is that!!! haha! Enjoy lunch!

We spend our HIP grant on our changing unit and a breast pump (I am going to breastfeed but understand its good to have one for excess milk!?), and our sheets for the cot and moses basket! Went very quickly but did help!

Oh poor you Lili - How awful about your sickness, lets hope its just a little blip.

Like you Charlotte I didn't have much actual sickness - felt pretty awful most of the time and had to be sick 5ish times in total then it totally stopped at 13 weeks. No heartburn so far either.

Emma - fajitas sound luuuurrrrvely! And love the pram! We have a bugaboo gecko! I always wanted a bugaboo - got it second hand of ebay and got an absolute bargain! The seat has never been used and the wheels have all of their tread on them! Its immaculate apart from a few scratches to the frame which will happen immediatly even if you got a new one :) We got a new maxi cosi car seat though!


----------



## Hett

Oh my god - baby brain I didn't actually post the link to the change bag!!! So Charlotte here it is:

https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-13688-cath-kidston-cowboy-nappy-bag.aspx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning everyone!
The cream helped, thank goodness. It's hydrocortisone but there is also menthol in it, sooooo nice and soothing! It's already helped after only 2 applications.

Have a long day ahead of me, had to drive in to work today, took 1 hour and 20 minutes due to unbelievable traffic (on a good day it takes 40 minutes from my house to work). Had to have my oil changed in my car before my Ottawa trip... Have a meeting until 6Pm and then the drive home, not looking forward to it. I love the commuter train!

9 WEEKS TODAY UNTIL WE MEET BABY!!!!! Getting sooooo excited! Just wish we could agree on middle names ;-) At least the first name is settled!

Lili, yikes! Hopefully it was just a one-time thing and you'll have no more vomiting... I find that food helps a lot (along with my meds obviously).

Yay on 30 weeks Hett!!

Linn, good luck at the apt! Lucky you, get to see baby 

Hmmmmm I know I have a scan at 32 weeks but I don't seem to have entered it in my calendar :dohh: Need to call and find out when it is!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett..................What a fun changing bag xxxxx 
I have an electric breast pump, it was great as it ment that around 4-6weeks my oh could do the 10.30/11pm feed and i could go to bed!
I loved breast feeding so much, it is such a bonding thing, to see their little faces looking up at you and knowing that you are keeping them alive and it is all down to your amazing body! Just is such an amazing feeling xxx

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo excited about meeting my baby, i know i shouldn't wish the time away but 11 weeks seems ages away! (prob be more like 12/13 though!)

The fajitas were a great hit..................Mmmmmmmmm

Linn......................thinking of you hun at your scan x


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG 9 weeks CJ, am so jealous you will meet Zoelle so quickly!!!

You must be so excited!! Sometimes i feel like i am having multiple births because i as am so excited for us all xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn thinking of you with your scan.
CJ glad the cream helped.
Hett..30!!!! whoop whoop
Emma love the pushchair. im really hoping i can crack breastfeeding this time. only managed 2 weeks with DD1 and DD2 wouldnt latch at all. i would love to have that experience and bond.


----------



## E&L's mummy

just bought these on ebay.
got purple colours for DD2 ad a white one and yellow one for butterbean.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250600977421&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> OMG 9 weeks CJ, am so jealous you will meet Zoelle so quickly!!!
> 
> You must be so excited!! Sometimes i feel like i am having multiple births because i as am so excited for us all xxxx

Getting really really excited! Finding myself wondering what she looks like, or should I say who  I really want to breast feed, ordered a dual electric pump too so that I could store milk and DH can participate in feeding. I hope it works for me (fingers crossed).


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am sure it will CJ.................Is such an amazing thing to do, you will love it xxx
I had mastitis really badly when DD2 was 6 weeks old and by 8 weeks was in so much pain that i had to stop! Was devistated, but p[leased i got to do as much as i could!
It is so worth it but if i get that again i will stop! Was worse than giving birth...........and that is saying something xxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ladies

The Chinese was lovely, even if I eat too much and now can hardly stay awake at my desk! 

Hett &#8211; I too can&#8217;t get enough cheese and milk. I am a vegetarian so often stick loads of cheese on my plate to get the protein down &#61514;. The bag is awesome! I was just looking at the girly one at John Lewis - https://www.johnlewis.com/230742053/Product.aspx 

CJ &#8211; 9 weeks to go!! OMG how quickly will that come round!! X

Emma &#8211; What breast pump have you got? I have the electric Tommee Tippee one, hoping it should be a good one? I like your pushchair, its quite similar to mine, espically as it still has 4 wheels! I think Fajitas are on my menu for tomorrow night&#8230;xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have the mandela swing pump xxx


----------



## LizM86

Hi Ladies is anyone starting to feel really tired and not a lot of motivation?? i have so much to do but can't seem to get my head around anything other than eating....which is all the time..haha!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha - snap!!

I am so lazy, but I manage to eat - a lot! All I care about is, having a bth, eating and sleeping, such a lazy cow xx


----------



## -Linn-

So I have been and had my scan and everything was perfect :) 
I had so much movement in the last 2 days/nights and it was so painfull I wasn't sure but baby turned head down and my placenta has now moved to 2.1cm away from cervix. They did an internal scan in the end as they weren't sure wether placenta was still touching the cervix! 

Baby was measuring perfect at 50th centile and estimated weight was exactly 3lb. So I don't have to go back to the hospital for a while, I can have a normal delivery and now just got to wait. Really hope it will not be another induction for me, I really want to go into labour at home this time! 

But like always they couldn't wait to get rid of me, didn't want to do the bloods and the consultant I saw for maybe 3 minutes!! Anyway I am happy now, although they couldnt really get any pictures, baby is head down now facing away so they just stuck a couple of pictures on the scan report but they are not good, guess my baby is too big for some decent pictures!! 

amniotic fluid index was 13.5 cms which they said was perfect!


----------



## emmadrumm77

yeah i feel like that, but with 2 other small children around, i just don't get anytime to be lazy xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...................must have posted at the same time xxxxxxxxxxxx
Hooray for a natural birth hun, i know you were worried xxx
Can't believe your baby is head down after thinking she was breach, she must have turned xxxx Woo hoo xxxx
Sooo pleased for you xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome news Linn!!
Yikes Emma, you've scared me a bit RE: pain of breast feeding :-(


----------



## lili24

LINN LINN LINN! What did it feel like when she turned from breech to head down then? I am JEALOUS!! :haha:

And I'm really happy cos your fluid is 13.5cms and mine was 12.6cms (or was it 12.9? must check my notes!) last week, it's not THAT low compared to yours is it?! 

Fab news about the placenta. :flower:

Hey CJ I have a cream with menthol in too. Oh it's so funny, I go so cold when I put it on my whole body tingles and I have to stand naked waiting for it to dry freezing my tits off!! :haha:

Like your pram Em sounds like a good deal! 

The last thing I bought was maxi cosi pebble it arrived on Monday and is fab!! xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

help ladies.
just been told the leaving do im going to on fri is formal wear. nothing fits me and i cant afford to go shopping. im thinking of not going :cry:


Linn...great news hun xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ..............Sorry i worried you, but honestly it was the worst pain ever, i was actually quite ill with it! I won't put myself through that again though, even though i am pro bf, it was just not worth the whole pain and enmotional stress i had xxxxxx

My baby is doing something odd today, i keep feeling a foot or arm going from one side of my tummy all the way across to the other side, it has done it 20+ times today!! Must be having a lovely stretch in there!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> LINN LINN LINN! What did it feel like when she turned from breech to head down then? I am JEALOUS!! :haha:
> 
> And I'm really happy cos your fluid is 13.5cms and mine was 12.6cms (or was it 12.9? must check my notes!) last week, it's not THAT low compared to yours is it?!
> 
> Fab news about the placenta. :flower:
> 
> Hey CJ I have a cream with menthol in too. Oh it's so funny, I go so cold when I put it on my whole body tingles and I have to stand naked waiting for it to dry freezing my tits off!! :haha:
> 
> Like your pram Em sounds like a good deal!
> 
> The last thing I bought was maxi cosi pebble it arrived on Monday and is fab!! xx

Thanks CJ and Lili. 

Well the sonographer had a trainee consultant with her so they were talking about all the measurements and she told her amniotic levels were perfect. In the scan report it says: Amniotic Fluid index 13.5 cms. So I guess they are not concerned about this at all. How big was your baby last week then? you're nearly one week ahead of me so we can compare! 

how it felt when she turned, really painfull lol.. I really wanted it to stop so I told OH don't know if baby just turned but ever since then all movement is a bit painful like my belly is tender! 

If your AFI was 12.6 cm it is nearly the same as mine. Or was it 12.6cm at deepest pool? For the index thing I think they take several measurements and then the average? But I am not sure, not a doctor! 

Lili I am sure your baby can still turn, spend time on all fours, there is a page with tips how to make a breech baby turn.


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L do you have any black trousers and a smart top? People know how hard it is to dress up when you have a beach ball in your tummy!! Don't stress about it, have a look through your maternity stuff, you maybe suprised at what you find xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Awesome news Linn!!
> Yikes Emma, you've scared me a bit RE: pain of breast feeding :-(

do not be scared, Emma is right though... mastitis is evil, but you will be off work with hubby there to help with the housework and no other kids to look after it's perfect.. .I am sure you will manage. 

I stopped feeding DD after 6 weeks as well due to mastitis the pain is worse than anything I ever felt and it comes with a temp of 40'C so not pleasant but lots of women even battle that. Thing for me was I refused to let anything near my boob so the milk went away... 2 weeks later I was devastated, so this time I want to rather take strong pain meds and pump milk then throw it away until the mastitis is over and I can feed again!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> CJ..............Sorry i worried you, but honestly it was the worst pain ever, i was actually quite ill with it! I won't put myself through that again though, even though i am pro bf, it was just not worth the whole pain and enmotional stress i had xxxxxx
> 
> My baby is doing something odd today, i keep feeling a foot or arm going from one side of my tummy all the way across to the other side, it has done it 20+ times today!! Must be having a lovely stretch in there!

Oh Emma my baby is doing that non stop now since it turned, which I didn't know it had but it was so painful I had to get up and walk around trying to make it stop lol and now I keep getting that movement you're describing, I guess she is just testing out all the new space she got!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks emma. all i have are matenity jeans and one pair of streachy tracies type material trousers in black. tops all i have are t-shirts and a couple of jumpers. i really have no dressy clothes at all. a few smarter bits in prepreg size but more going out with the girls bits than sit down formal stuff. its pu me off the whole evening now.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ouch Linn xxxxxxxxx
Both my girls turned at 36 weeks!!! Suprised they had the room to turn!! Even then they were both back to back with me! Which (same as you) made my labour so long first time!
Seem to remember DD2 doing some wierd turn as she came out?? Oh the joys xxxx
Got my 28wk midwife apt tomorrow at 3.40, so will get her to have a proper prod and see what she thinks x


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy that is annoying if you can't afford to go shopping I understand why you don't want to go! I would not feel comfortable either, I am lucky my maternity clothes are are mainly smart trousers and shirts as I had to wear that kind of clothes to work with DD. So I had to go and buy some more jeans as they are more comfy and noone cares how smart I look in my own home!!! 

poor you :hugs: not really got any advice but wanted to say I can understand it put you off :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well maybe my baby has turned then??? Will see what the MW says tomorrow x

Linn i expressed for 2 weeks after getting mastitis but it still wouldn't go away! I was crying, had 40+ temp, shakes, throwing up, passing out etc.........was just horrid! NEVER BATTLING THROUGH THAT AGAIN!!! :cry:

Oh E&L................I don't know what to suggest hun!:hugs: It is oh birthday at the weekend and i have nothing to wear, am just going to put a pair of black trousers on and a sort of tunic longish top...................I don't care i am getting fat and i love it. 

I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of my tummy....................as you know this is the first time i have ever had a proper bump and i really think that this time i may waddle a bit towards the end!! :happydance::happydance: So exciting xxxx I really can't wait to struggle putting socks on etc....


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I didn't express I just refused to let anything near me and just lied in bed all day in pain under 10000 duvets lol... it was horrible!! But then when I was well 2 weeks later the milk was gone :cry:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I have a mw appointment tomorrow, the last time I had a scan, our baby was lying transverse, will she be able to tell if he has moved? Or can they tell only at a scan? X


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks girls. i know there is not alot to sugest im just upset. blame the hormones. i dont want to miss it cos its one of my best freinds here moving up to scotland and have no i dea when we will see each other again. hubby cant understand why im :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte - your midwife will put it in your notes, mine did and remember with DD they started doing it at 28 weeks. My baby was transverse at the 20 week scan too then went breech and I got the biggest movement the other night and that must have been her turning as all movement feels different now, a lot stronger. 

Oh and by the way heartburn is as bad as ever!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> thanks girls. i know there is not alot to sugest im just upset. blame the hormones. i dont want to miss it cos its one of my best freinds here moving up to scotland and have no i dea when we will see each other again. hubby cant understand why im :cry:

men don't understand these things hun, maybe you could borrow something off a friend? If we were the same size I would send you one of my outfits!


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L if she is a good friend then call her and explain....................I bet if the role was reversed you would say to her not to worry and just put on what she can???
Charlotte, yes my midwife is really good at feeling where the baby is xxx I had her last time with my other 2 and she seemed to know xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma even if her friend says that, knowing everybody else will be dressed up I would not feel comfortable going in jeans, personally! Not saying she shouldn't but I understand why she is put off!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know im being hormonal i just feel like such a mess anyway. esp after the weekend. i'll give her a ring and have a chat....it could have been worse, the original plan was fancy dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i know she will say come in a bag if you want, its just with everyone else there too.


----------



## -Linn-

i understand you, but see what she says :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sorry if i gave the impression of not understanding xxxx I totally do hun xxxx I know how awkward you would feel everyone else being all dressed up (but they are not all pregnant), i wouldnt wear jeans, just thought you may have black trousers and some sort of top that would look ok xxxx
Have a chat with your friend hun xxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> Sorry if i gave the impression of not understanding xxxx I totally do hun xxxx I know how awkward you would feel everyone else being all dressed up (but they are not all pregnant), i wouldnt wear jeans, just thought you may have black trousers and some sort of top that would look ok xxxx
> Have a chat with your friend hun xxxxx
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh i know emma, its ok hun. :hugs: you know what we women are like...we never feel totally comfy in our own skin. even if i wasnt preggers i would still be worrying about if i looked nice or not. ill have to have a try on of some of my shirts and see if i can get away with maybe a tshirt under it or something. think i have a black corduroy skirt too but its prepreg so not sure it will do up.


----------



## emmadrumm77

LOL hun xxxxxxxxxxx
Men don't understand...............I always get..............."but you are beautiful whatever you wear"....................So sweet hun but i feel like an f###ing whale xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep!! not helped when he walks in from work and says stuff like "you have a bump, where did that come from?" and "gosh that bump is rock hard! arent you sore?" well news flash for you hunni..................OH COURSE I AM!!! YOU MUPPET! :haha:


----------



## Delilah

E&L wear the top you had on in your last bump pic and your black corduroy skirt - you can leave it open a bit if it doesnt fasten - you have lost weight during this pg so will be gorgeous. Slap on some perfume and lippy and a nice necklace and you're good to go - HONEST! Take it from the one who has worn the same black dress to every function I have had to attend since January with 2 more to go in April and the damn thing is so tight on me now but I wont buy another. I love the dummy holders btw! 

All your travel systems look / sound great. Still not decided on mine hoping the nursery fair in Harrogate this weekend will help as Paul has shortlisted 2.

So today you have managed to clock up 6 pages girls! Lili are you feeling better hope the sickness was a one-off. I wish I could feel Nathan move you guys are so lucky even if it is painful.... hoping the consutant will refer me for a scan next week I might have to start crying if he doesnt to see if that works lol

Glad your scan went well Linn and she is in the right position now - lol at you not getting your moneys worth at a chinese now - they would have locked you out a few weeks ago hon!!! Charlotte I want chinese now! OMG CJ at 9 weeks for you to meet Zoelle... it is coming so quick, glad your cream worked I emailed you a while ago. 

So onto breastpumps. I bought the Avent manual one - is this a no-no? I think I may need to return it and get an electric one. Ouch at the painfulness of it, I hope it works - how much are electric pumps? I dont want to spend a fortune and find out it doesnt work for me.

Congrats on 30 weeks Hett

Marie xx


----------



## Hett

LizM86 - I feel exactly like that! After breakfast I think about lunch and after lunch I think about supper! Haha! I have been studying for the last few weeks as my OH is very poorly but am going to try to go back tomorrow and I'm dreading it!

Linn - Brilliant news about bubba turning! It all sounds very positive! And 3lb! That's amazing!

E&L - Love the dummy straps! Very cute!

Charlotte - I love all the Cath Kidston Bags! I have a couple of non baby ones at home too I just love them!


----------



## lili24

E&L you will actually look fabulous in whatever you wear! I understand how you feel though. But the outfit D suggested sounds nice? xxx

Linn I don't know about the fluid all it says is 12.6cms :shrug: Got another scan tomorrow haven't I so we can compare measurements then :kiss:

It looks like I'm one of the only June babies who will be formula feeding?? xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah thats so funny, they would have locked me out at the Chinese. I am actually starving now, I made a Lasagne and some garlic bread just waiting for OH to come home to put it in the oven :) 

I got a manual avent one, if you don't plan on pumping all day it will do for the beginning. Electric cost anything from £80. The tommee tippee one keeps beeing on offer (in all the different shops) at £39.99 which is half price. I was considering this, but think I will wait. Some babies who breastfeed refuse bottles for example or breast feeding might not work so I will just wait and see and then still get an electric pump if I need it. They sell em everywhere and Tescos is actually open pretty much 24/7 if I did get desperate for one OH could go out and get it!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili you are 5 days ahead of me so if we compare the measurements from your scan last thursday won't that be more accurate? Mine says AFI 13.5 cms thats all! They should make all maternity notes the same lol.... but I think 12.6 cms doesn't sound bad at all!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> LizM86 - I feel exactly like that! After breakfast I think about lunch and after lunch I think about supper! Haha! I have been studying for the last few weeks as my OH is very poorly but am going to try to go back tomorrow and I'm dreading it!
> 
> Linn - Brilliant news about bubba turning! It all sounds very positive! And 3lb! That's amazing!
> 
> E&L - Love the dummy straps! Very cute!
> 
> Charlotte - I love all the Cath Kidston Bags! I have a couple of non baby ones at home too I just love them!

Thanks, yeah 3lb seems lots already and it's acutally exactly what my ticker is saying this week.


----------



## lili24

Yeh it would be more accurate but they didn't put the growth into my handheld notes, all it says is AFI 12.6cms. For some reason they keep all my graphs and charts in the folder at the hospital, then I bring home my yellow notes which tell me nothing really!! But tomorrow I will ask so we can compare :kiss:


----------



## emmadrumm77

D................I had an advent manual one before and it was ok, but just so boring, pumping away and took longer! Because of my problems i had with Abi, i researched them and found that the madela electric pump was the most recommended and had top ratings at "which" magazine xxx There are 2 madela ones and the one that was top was the madela swing pump which is about £80, or you can get the mini pump (which my SIL had) and that is aroung £40-50. She said that it was great, but reviews say it is a bit noisy! The swing is quiet, small and descrete xxxxxxxxxxxx I got the more expensive one just because i had so much prob with my mastitis that i would pay £100000000 not to get it again, so went for the top one.
My SIL said her one was brilliant thugh and cheaper xxxx
This is the cheaper one
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-BP-ME-Electric-Breastpump/dp/B000LP1G98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1269453118&sr=8-1
And this is the one i got xxxxxxxxxxx
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-Swing-Breastpump/dp/B000LPZTQY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1269453118&sr=8-2


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - thats not helpful is it, here they print all reports and stick them in my yellow notes with cellotape.. didn't they plot the growth on a chart? 

the report from today: 

29 weeks 3 days 
Cephalic presentation (head down - yippie) 
Placenta 2.1 cm from OS 
AFI 13.3 cm (sorry it was not 13.5 like I posted earlier) 
FL 55 mm 
HC 268.5 mm
AC 250 mm
EFW = 1360 g (3lbs)


----------



## -Linn-

I agree with Emma medela pumps are probably the best! They are very popular with other feeding devices for preemies and also babies who have difficulties breast feeding! 

£80 is not a bad price either. I would also get a medela pump if I should need one, but not buying that before the birth. I have learned from the past :wacko: won't be wasting as much money this time!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks D. gonna raid my wardrobe later when girls in bed and see what fits. oh the joy!!

ive got a manual pump too as ive never managed to get properly BF. im gona try my best but will have to see.

gonna have to look thru my bump piccies now and see what top D means. lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, i got it just because the thought of going seconds if things feel bad is just too much to bear xxxxxxxxxxx
Lili.............12.6 doesnt sound that bad hun? I hope it stays like that for you tomorrow xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

there is always ebay ladies....as long as you give it a good sterilise. could save you a fourtune if you dont use it much. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> thanks D. gonna raid my wardrobe later when girls in bed and see what fits. oh the joy!!
> 
> ive got a manual pump too as ive never managed to get properly BF. im gona try my best but will have to see.
> 
> gonna have to look thru my bump piccies now and see what top D means. lol

I know what top she means, the new one...you posted it on Facebook not too long ago and I agree with D it looks lovely!!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks I will see how I get on with the manual avent one at first and then if I can bf ok and want something quicker I will invest in the Medela Swing - the other one looks ok Emma 

Yes E&L I commented on it and said your bump looked to have risen it was lovely xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..................Does this help?

https://www.fetalanomalies.org/Fluid.html


----------



## E&L's mummy

bath time ladies...will be back later xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thats really helpful Emma, see if 50th centile is 14.5 cm and 5th is 9 cm then 12.5 cm is good better than 25th centile I would say!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

thats what i though xxx Doesn't sound that bad to me???


----------



## -Linn-

no don't know why they worry so much at her hospital, but at least everything was checked out and all looked well and baby grew well. So I would say it's very positive and mine is 13.3 and baby managed to turn, so Lilis can do the same :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww I don't know much at all about fluid levels at all - I really hope that all of your babies turn and stay well! You all make me want another scan quite badly! Have you all done your birthing plans yet? Oh and have you all got your antenatal classes booked?

xxxx


----------



## chocaccino

:happydance:Yay 3 tri!


----------



## lili24

Thank you Emma. I saw that chart last week and thought my fluid doesn't even seem low when looking at that. But my notes say I'm on the 3rd centile. Oh it's soooo confusing! I'm going to ask in the morning how they get all of these calculations! 

Linn they do plot the babies growth on graphs, but then they are stuck in my file at the hospital. Don't get to take those home xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hope to hear good news then tomorrow Lili, just remember at 30weeks the fluid reduces, so don't be alarmed xxx

Charlotte.............I am not doing a birthing plan, just because i know that things don't go according to plan, and don't want to plan anything. Unless i want a home birth or water birth then there is not much i need to plan(and i don't want either), just went with the flow on the day/days xx I think it is fab to do one though for the first time as it gives you something to control xxxxxxxx 

And Ante natal classes i loved them first time around, was really interesting, but never did them again and won't this time!

Listen to me!!!! Sound like a right know it all......................AM SO NOT THOUGH, AM POOING MYSELF AT THINKING OF THAT DAY XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nightkd

Hmm, I haven't put on any weight for a couple of weeks.... Should I be worried? I've put on a total of 20lbs so far (27 weeks) I spoke to my mum earlier and she said she only put on 27lbs in TOTAL.... Bean is VERY active.

I said to DH maybe she's burning off any weight she's gaining :lol:...Otherwise I was drinking a LOT of milk a few weeks ago and thought that might have made me gain a bit quick, so could we just be balancing out to 'normal'??

I'm not overly worried yet because as I say Bean is still incredibly active...but I've been pretty stressed the past week or so and it just occurred to me last night that my bump doesn't seem to have grown over the past couple of weeks (DH agreed with me, which I wasn't expecting!)...

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

emmadrumm77 said:


> Hope to hear good news then tomorrow Lili, just remember at 30weeks the fluid reduces, so don't be alarmed xxx
> 
> Charlotte.............I am not doing a birthing plan, just because i know that things don't go according to plan, and don't want to plan anything. Unless i want a home birth or water birth then there is not much i need to plan(and i don't want either), just went with the flow on the day/days xx I think it is fab to do one though for the first time as it gives you something to control xxxxxxxx
> 
> And Ante natal classes i loved them first time around, was really interesting, but never did them again and won't this time!
> 
> Listen to me!!!! Sound like a right know it all......................AM SO NOT THOUGH, AM POOING MYSELF AT THINKING OF THAT DAY XXXXXXXXXXXX

Ha ha you don't sound like a know it all - your just giving advice and that's what I am on here for :thumbup: I think I need to think I have control on the day, even though I know nothing on my plan will flow haha

My classes are the first 3 weeks of May, I am wondering whether that is leaving it too late and I should ask MW tomorrow whether I can join the April group? xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

nightkd said:


> Hmm, I haven't put on any weight for a couple of weeks.... Should I be worried? I've put on a total of 20lbs so far (27 weeks) I spoke to my mum earlier and she said she only put on 27lbs in TOTAL.... Bean is VERY active.
> 
> I said to DH maybe she's burning off any weight she's gaining :lol:...Otherwise I was drinking a LOT of milk a few weeks ago and thought that might have made me gain a bit quick, so could we just be balancing out to 'normal'??
> 
> I'm not overly worried yet because as I say Bean is still incredibly active...but I've been pretty stressed the past week or so and it just occurred to me last night that my bump doesn't seem to have grown over the past couple of weeks (DH agreed with me, which I wasn't expecting!)...
> 
> xx

Hey hun

I am sure its because bean is so active! Don't worry, you are a slight build too. Have you got a MW in America that you can call for advice?

What's stressing you out? The house thing? Stress can be bad thing, and make you loose weight without you knowing it. xxxx


----------



## nightkd

ch4r10tt3 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I haven't put on any weight for a couple of weeks.... Should I be worried? I've put on a total of 20lbs so far (27 weeks) I spoke to my mum earlier and she said she only put on 27lbs in TOTAL.... Bean is VERY active.
> 
> I said to DH maybe she's burning off any weight she's gaining :lol:...Otherwise I was drinking a LOT of milk a few weeks ago and thought that might have made me gain a bit quick, so could we just be balancing out to 'normal'??
> 
> I'm not overly worried yet because as I say Bean is still incredibly active...but I've been pretty stressed the past week or so and it just occurred to me last night that my bump doesn't seem to have grown over the past couple of weeks (DH agreed with me, which I wasn't expecting!)...
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> I am sure its because bean is so active! Don't worry, you are a slight build too. Have you got a MW in America that you can call for advice?
> 
> What's stressing you out? The house thing? Stress can be bad thing, and make you loose weight without you knowing it. xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I can get DH to call the MW tonight, I'll have a talk with him...We SHOULD have an appointment sometime within the next week or two and I'm not panicking or anything, so I don't want to ring up over something silly and trivial (seen as babe is absolutely beating up my insides still :lol:)...I guess it's maybe worth just seeing what she thinks on the matter.

All sorts of things; neighbours stomping (they wake me up EVERY morning and it's started giving me mini panic attacks every time they move because I expect it to make me jump...iykwim?) stupid lab who did my bloodwork are trying to charge us $700 on top of the $200 we've already paid, when it should be $300-400...then just little things have started getting to me really. :shrug: I'm trying to stay relaxed for Bean's sake, but when someone is stomping about upstairs and making the house shake, it pretty much screws that over!!

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

emma I think that was good advice, not doing a birth plan either, everything I planned didn't go according to plan :wacko: and I had so many complications it can only be better this time, whatever will happen the baby is going to come out somehow :) 

DD is in bed so I got time to relax. 

Lili I think they should go through all the stuff with you, I went and sat with a doctor afterwards who told me all the results were fine and everything was all good. At my hospital they seem to do things differently then, as all my reports are in my notes. Thank god, as I am much too curious! I immediately read my notes when I get out of the appointments. Hope it will be good news tomorrow.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

nightkd said:


> ch4r10tt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I haven't put on any weight for a couple of weeks.... Should I be worried? I've put on a total of 20lbs so far (27 weeks) I spoke to my mum earlier and she said she only put on 27lbs in TOTAL.... Bean is VERY active.
> 
> I said to DH maybe she's burning off any weight she's gaining :lol:...Otherwise I was drinking a LOT of milk a few weeks ago and thought that might have made me gain a bit quick, so could we just be balancing out to 'normal'??
> 
> I'm not overly worried yet because as I say Bean is still incredibly active...but I've been pretty stressed the past week or so and it just occurred to me last night that my bump doesn't seem to have grown over the past couple of weeks (DH agreed with me, which I wasn't expecting!)...
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> I am sure its because bean is so active! Don't worry, you are a slight build too. Have you got a MW in America that you can call for advice?
> 
> What's stressing you out? The house thing? Stress can be bad thing, and make you loose weight without you knowing it. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I can get DH to call the MW tonight, I'll have a talk with him...We SHOULD have an appointment sometime within the next week or two and I'm not panicking or anything, so I don't want to ring up over something silly and trivial (seen as babe is absolutely beating up my insides still :lol:)...I guess it's maybe worth just seeing what she thinks on the matter.
> 
> All sorts of things; neighbours stomping (they wake me up EVERY morning and it's started giving me mini panic attacks every time they move because I expect it to make me jump...iykwim?) stupid lab who did my bloodwork are trying to charge us $700 on top of the $200 we've already paid, when it should be $300-400...then just little things have started getting to me really. :shrug: I'm trying to stay relaxed for Bean's sake, but when someone is stomping about upstairs and making the house shake, it pretty much screws that over!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Get give MW a call, obviously not urgent as she is an active beany but worth an ask.

Arww hun it sounds like you have a lot on! You need to chill, get OH to take you away & get pampered. Are you still looking at new properties??

You've not had much luck with the medical people, your scan and now your bloodwork :-( 

Hope things get better for you hun!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd, you were tiny to start off with and the weight gain recommended in our case is 28-40 lbs. Can't compare your mom to you, everyone is different! I'm at 26 lbs gained in my 30th week, and it's said to be normal 

Delilah, I was going to go with Medela but then discovered Ameda. This is the one I ended up getting. I've been told it's much easier and faster if you have a dual pump (to pump both breasts at the same time) and electric and with my lifestyle being so hectic, anything to save time  The Medelas that were dual and electric were very pricey, and the reviews for the Ameda Purely Yours are great!

Rash is much improved... Didn't have time to read all the posts, hope everyone is OK :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

I'm pretty comfortable with my overall weight gain so far, but should it have halted all of a sudden? 

I woke up a few days ago and just had this horrible feeling something was wrong with Bean, then I felt her move and thought it probably wasn't anything at all...I just had to get out of bed because I don't feel right... Nothing in particular, it just feels like something's not quite right. :shrug:

It may be nothing, it may have nothing to do with Bean, but blah *shiver* it's making me feel weird... =/

DH is calling the MW tomorrow just to mention it, no doubt she'll probably just say I should be eating more protein (she told me to get 60-80g per day into my diet)...I've never been able to gain weight generally (which is another reason I'm happy with the 20lbs so far!) so it might just be that my metabolism has caught up or something? :shrug: Blah. Random.

I hope my Hypnobabies stuff arrives tomorrow, then I can concentrate on working on that. Hopefully we'll be moved out of this apartment (upstairs moving is still causing me to have mini panics :dohh::shrug:) at the beginning of May...I'm just finding it really hard to relax and little things are getting to me way easier than usual. DH went to sleep, even though I said something felt wrong, I could really have done with a cuddle :(

Anyway, sorry for the semi-depressing post :lol: I'm just gonna have a browse around te internet and hopefully feel tired and okay enough to head back to bed soon...

xx


----------



## nightkd

Lolz, Bean has hiccups AGAIN. Poor child... :lol:

xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Im finally here!


----------



## nightkd

SarahMelissa said:


> Im finally here!

Woohoo!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

SarahMelissa said:


> Im finally here!

:happydance::happydance: hey bud!!!! nice to see you here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## LizM86

Morning ladies..just wondering when everyone writes their birth plan and packs their hospital bag?? is anyone considering a waterbirth?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hi Liz, I desperately want a water birth!! I know it's first come, first served but I am crossing everything for one. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I wouldn't mind trying a water birth this time, but as charlotte said, it is hard to get one as they are quite popular, i will just ask when i am there xxxx

CJ i never wanted a dual pump, but then again i wasn't working at all, so wasn't as hectic as you! I think they are a really good idea if you plan to go back to work xxxx If you are not planning on going back to work then i wouldn't get the dual because it is always good to have 1 breast with milk for the baby until the other one fills up xxxx

Nightkd........................Hun.................please stop stressing!!! May i just let you know that with DD1 i put on 11lb throught the whole pregnancy and with DD2 i put on 10lb..............and have alway sbeen a size 10/12, so not as small as you xxx This time i have put on 18lb already!!! Everyone is different, so please stop stressing babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

For some reason I couldn't get on BnB earlier.. 

I had such a stressfull day already and again I had issues with brittish gas, they cut off our electricity this morning. I was like WTF why??? I am just so unlucky, it was p!ssing it down with rain outside and my landline is not working as they broke the cable when they did some work in the street the other day.. my mobile was dead so I couldn't charge it or call them. So I had to go to the shop to draw out money then get change and go to a payphone to ring brittish gas, gosh I was swearing so much!!!! Anyway so they tell me we got outstanding debt of 142£... I'm like WTF.. god i was so rude to this women. We do all our stuff online and we in fact got credit on our account. Each month they take money with direct debit and last month we didn't even use half of what we put on, as I wasn't heating so much anymore, in fact the direct debit must have come out again today!!! Anyway I told them to F off and better put that electricity back on fast as I have my fridge and freezer full of food!! So it turns out that there was a debt at our address from previous people and I was like yeah I know you tried to make us pay for that last summer (we moved in in June/July 2009) and the debt is from March-May 2009. Anyway they had already cleared it all but now it suddenly shows up again at this address? I told them it was unacceptable to switch off our electric without any notice. So she tells me they sent us several letters (yeah addressed to Mr C whose letters I do not open) and I was fuming.. they said oh if it's not yours it's a mistake we will put the electric back on. So I walked back home and yes it was back on, but FFS how can that happen? Really I am sat here with litghts on, washing machine on the go and it all just stopped suddenly!!! Anyway it's back but I'm so upset I'm changing suppliers!! Sorry for this essay.. needed to get it out!!


----------



## LizM86

I am going to attend a waterbirth class at the hospital in a few weeks and see what its all about, i know what you mean about 1st come 1st serve, think they just have the 1 pool at our hospital xx


----------



## -Linn-

Ok and now I will try and relax, I stress too much about these things... 

Here is my new bump pic 29 weeks with a too small size 8 top, suddenly it's much too short, bump must have grown even more! 

Anyone would like to share theirs? 

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PICT2500.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd said:


> I'm pretty comfortable with my overall weight gain so far, but should it have halted all of a sudden?
> 
> I woke up a few days ago and just had this horrible feeling something was wrong with Bean, then I felt her move and thought it probably wasn't anything at all...I just had to get out of bed because I don't feel right... Nothing in particular, it just feels like something's not quite right. :shrug:
> 
> It may be nothing, it may have nothing to do with Bean, but blah *shiver* it's making me feel weird... =/
> 
> DH is calling the MW tomorrow just to mention it, no doubt she'll probably just say I should be eating more protein (she told me to get 60-80g per day into my diet)...I've never been able to gain weight generally (which is another reason I'm happy with the 20lbs so far!) so it might just be that my metabolism has caught up or something? :shrug: Blah. Random.
> 
> I hope my Hypnobabies stuff arrives tomorrow, then I can concentrate on working on that. Hopefully we'll be moved out of this apartment (upstairs moving is still causing me to have mini panics :dohh::shrug:) at the beginning of May...I'm just finding it really hard to relax and little things are getting to me way easier than usual. DH went to sleep, even though I said something felt wrong, I could really have done with a cuddle :(
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the semi-depressing post :lol: I'm just gonna have a browse around te internet and hopefully feel tired and okay enough to head back to bed soon...
> 
> xx

Hi hun, I know how you feel! I am/was really worried something is wrong too, there was a change in her patterns the other night. I think it was Sunday night, I went to bed, and no movement at all... Usually that's the time she's the most active, jumping around and kicking... I had a horrible feeling about it, but when I saw the OB for my rash, they checked the heart rate and it was 125 (which is lower than what it normally is, between 130-140) and reassured me that just meant she was sleeping and had been the night I didn't feel her move :-( Your weight gain should ideally be continuing throughought third tri, it is only supposed to stop in the few weeks before birth as the amniotic fluid levels decrease (limited space). For protein I've been eating a lot of peanut butter, nuts, edemame, hummus, yogurt and cheese. Not a big meat person :nope: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a water birth this time, but as charlotte said, it is hard to get one as they are quite popular, i will just ask when i am there xxxx
> 
> CJ i never wanted a dual pump, but then again i wasn't working at all, so wasn't as hectic as you! I think they are a really good idea if you plan to go back to work xxxx If you are not planning on going back to work then i wouldn't get the dual because it is always good to have 1 breast with milk for the baby until the other one fills up xxxx
> 
> Nightkd........................Hun.................please stop stressing!!! May i just let you know that with DD1 i put on 11lb throught the whole pregnancy and with DD2 i put on 10lb..............and have alway sbeen a size 10/12, so not as small as you xxx This time i have put on 18lb already!!! Everyone is different, so please stop stressing babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LOL Emma, not going back to work is NOT even close to an option. Several reasons, 1) I love my job and studied 16 years to do what I do, couldn't imagine not working as a doctor!!! 2) Financially I am the main bread earner in our family so to keep up with our lifestyle and the purchasing of a new bigger house like we have planned, I have to 3) I am self-employed so realistically am only supposed to take 3 months but I'm taking 7...

I will continue to pump at work, DH will be at home with baby until she is 1 years old and my goal is to continue supplying her with breast milk until she is 1 years old. Hence the need for something efficient ;-)

Had a chat yesterday with my good friend who is now 15 weeks pregnant, mom of an 18 month old, breast fed her for 14 months AND is a lactation consultant. She reassured me loads by letting me know that it is NOT normal for it to be painful and if it is something is wrong. There are ways to prevent mastitis and she's going to give me some literature. I felt better... Was pretty discouraged about it yesterday :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ooooohhhhh bump pic time! 
Nice bump Linn! I'm not even close to catching up ;-)
Mine is on FB, but here it is:
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emmadrumm77

I totally undersatnd CJ, hence why i said a dual pump for working mum's is a great idea. You don't want heavy un even boobs leaking everywhere at work :haha:
Mastitis is common in bf women, and it can be easily sorted, i just couldn't get rid of it at all. I continued to express.............massaged them when doing so etc.....and nothing worked. 
CJ could you email me some of the info when you get it?
So sorry if i worried you yesterday! To be honest my midwife said in her 15yrs as amidwife she had never seen it so bad...............so is very rare to get it that bad xxxxxx So sorry again hun :hugs:

Linn.................glad you sorted the BG situation out hun xxxx Loving the bump, you don't look as though you have grown a huge amount since like 19weeks xxxxx Just filled the bump out maybe xxx

CJ your bump is so neat xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ you are right, if it hurts then baby is not attaching properly and yes mastitis doesn't just appear. I know why I got it... my right boob was so sore and DDs neck was not straight following the birth so she mainly drank on the left side and I didn't encourage her to go on the right (only once every few feeds) as it was so sore from wrong latch! So there I got mastitis it was my own fault. You will be fine, as long as you got time it will be fine. In the beginning they seem to be feeding all day and all night and I think that's the main thing to get over those first few exhausting weeks :) 

Thanks hun your bump is fab too and Emma I am growing so much people are now stunned I am not due any time soon and all my tops are getting too short... with DD that didn't happen until 36 weeks. So I hope it's going to be warm soon so I can wear my dresses, I really don't want to buy any more maternity tops. Esp since I probably won't have another baby for a few years, I would love a 3rd one but the pregnancy would not be fair on the 2 I will have soon, so want to wait until youngest is in school and then consider again!

Now I'm off out again to play group,,, bloody BG my SPD is hurting so much now as I already had to walk out this morning, I should ask them for compensation lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn....................Did you ring the physio yourself?? You should have been seen by now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK Emma will share with you 
Linn, I agree with Em, follow-up with them! You should have been seen by now poor you!!!
I love working from home on Thurdays  Also packing for my Ottawa trip between reviewing letters and charts. Leaving right after lunch today, so excited to see my mom, friends and family!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh wow..........Have a fab time with your family hun xxxx


----------



## hpjagged

I'm here, :happydance: I'm finally here. :happydance:Oh yeah were gonna party. :wohoo::icecream::dance:

Carry on.... :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

congrats hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I'm back! I posted in here last night from my phone and it didn't even show up!! 

Baby is growing perfectly she is so cute! Estimated weight 3lb3oz :cloud9: Blood flow still great but the fluid is reduced again to 10cms now. And she is still breech.. Stress!! 

We're okay at the moment then, back on Monday for a trace and Wednesday for another scan, but at this rate I'm not gonna go much longer am I? She said this is often a warning sign and we have to keep monitoring it, but hopefully I can get to a decent stage of pregnancy.

Linn that is bloody awful what British Gas did to you this morning, I'm glad it is back on now but for gods sake how did they mess up like that!

CJ hope you have a lovely time with your family xx


----------



## lili24

And I forgot to mention how fabulous your bumps are looking girls xx


----------



## grumpygal76

please add me to the list for june 3 a boy


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I'm back! I posted in here last night from my phone and it didn't even show up!!
> 
> Baby is growing perfectly she is so cute! Estimated weight 3lb3oz :cloud9: Blood flow still great but the fluid is reduced again to 10cms now. And she is still breech.. Stress!!
> 
> We're okay at the moment then, back on Monday for a trace and Wednesday for another scan, but at this rate I'm not gonna go much longer am I? She said this is often a warning sign and we have to keep monitoring it, but hopefully I can get to a decent stage of pregnancy.
> 
> Linn that is bloody awful what British Gas did to you this morning, I'm glad it is back on now but for gods sake how did they mess up like that!
> 
> CJ hope you have a lovely time with your family xx

Lili I am sure you will make it much much longer, esp if she is still growing and blood flow is good. That's the most important, they can even fill up your AF if it gets dangerously low and you're not term yet. My friend had a leak years ago it started pretty early and she went to the hospital twice a week for 18 weeks or something stupid. She had her waters filled up a bit and then had her baby at full term. 

Regarding Brittish Gas, I don't know what the women was thinking.. she told me they had sent a final notice to our address, and I was like WTF you do realise the account is in the name of Mr .... and I am Miss.... and unless the mail is addressed to us or our daughter we can't legally open it. And she was like "OH" and that was before I told her that it was not even the first time that they tried getting us to pay that bill which is now one year old!!! Anyway I am so changing away from them, no matter what OH says! My blood was boiling this morning. 

I am feeling sooo horrible today, I think I got trapped wind not sure wether that was caused by the internal scan I had yesterday and the massive dildo they put up there, but I am in agony, can't find the Infacol or I would have some. 

Emma I did not ring physio as there is no such number in my notes, I was going to. I will follow it up with my GP!


----------



## karamel

The final stretch! :D :D

Soo exciting! :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili hun so glad baby is growing well and things look good now! Sucky though for the decreasing fluid, at least you're being closely followed. What they measure is actually the biggest pocket of fluid they can find. I've seen cases like yours make it to term, so fingers crossed for you my dear!!! :hugs:

Linn, sorry you went through that this morning, soooooo unfair and what a bunch of morons!!! I would have been quite rude to them myself in your shoes! :growlmad:

YAYAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Just found my baby carrier, the ERGO baby carrier on sale online for 45% off the regular price and bought it!!! Off to ToysRUs today to get the AngelCare monitor, it's currently $99.99 regularly 149.99!!! I love bargain shopping  

Right, I'm off. Will log in when I arrive in Ottawa!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and WELCOME to all the June mothers coming into third tri!!! Isn't it exciting???


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lili hun so glad baby is growing well and things look good now! Sucky though for the decreasing fluid, at least you're being closely followed. What they measure is actually the biggest pocket of fluid they can find. I've seen cases like yours make it to term, so fingers crossed for you my dear!!! :hugs:
> 
> Linn, sorry you went through that this morning, soooooo unfair and what a bunch of morons!!! I would have been quite rude to them myself in your shoes! :growlmad:
> 
> YAYAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Just found my baby carrier, the ERGO baby carrier on sale online for 45% off the regular price and bought it!!! Off to ToysRUs today to get the AngelCare monitor, it's currently $99.99 regularly 149.99!!! I love bargain shopping
> 
> Right, I'm off. Will log in when I arrive in Ottawa!

Oh CJ I love the ergo baby carrier, but I got a yamo one, it is pretty much the same... where I come from everyones got an ergo or manduca :) It is a very good carrier, but not suitable from birth, so I am getting a soft wrap for first few weeks and then use my other carrier :) 

If you knew me you'd know I was very rude to them on the phone... I had to bite my tongue when she asked for my postcode 3 times not to say "could I speak to someone who is not illiterate please" But I left it... cheeky cow asks for my name and then says are you ok speaking english???? WTF I was already speaking to her, seriously some of these people are just not blessed with lots of brain cells.. not their fault really but still annoying! anyway they can be glad I am not their boss.. I am writing a letter of complaint to them later :)


----------



## -Linn-

Oh and Im sorry i keep forgetting congrats and welcome to the new ladies that have made it to 3rd tri :) 

And CJ you enjoy your time at home.. and your baby shower, hope you will get lots of beautiful gifts!


----------



## lili24

Welcome over girls!! 

I'm waiting to go shopping but my OH has gone back to work after our appointment with my car key in his pocket! And my spare key has disappeared off the face of the earth!!

Thanks girls!! CJ that is very reassuring to hear, I really want to get to 36 weeks at least but obviously the longer the better. I don't think they will let me go overdue! But if it has decreased over 2cms in one week then I wouldn't have any fluid left by 35 weeks at that rate would I? Ahhh... I wish I had a crystal ball! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Hett

Afternoon lovely ladies.

Linn what an absolute bugger with British Gas. Good on you girl writing a complaint letter - I can't believe how stupid the girl you spoke to sounds.

CJ - Have a fab time! And remember to tell us what you got at your baby shower :)

Lili - Keeping everything crossed for you hunny, i'm sure it will all work out perfectly! And its brilliant that they are keeping a close eye on you!

Welcome over everyone new to 3rd tri!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I don't think it's even that low. And it's not to say fluid will go down 2 cm a week for you, they just measure the deepest pool, but it also depends on babies position IYKWIM, I don't think it is 100% accurate. There was just a thread on 3rd tri where a girl had only 8 cm and they thought it was fine and she doesn't seem to get any extra scans. Don't know if you saw the thread, but it wasn't long ago. Maybe an hour or so! 

Hett they are all useless at BG it is not the first time we have issues with them, last time they took out the direct debit from my account twice and then couldn't refund the money into my account and sent a cheque instead and for some reason we were left with no gas for 4 hrs, I know not that long but it was freezing and I couldn't cook! Yeah what a shame OH had to get a Chinese that night! 
How are you? And how is your OH?


----------



## lea28

Yeah I'm in my third trimester!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! x


----------



## lili24

Welcome Lea!

Hey Hett.. hope you and Toby are okay :flower:

I read it Linn.. very strange that she has 7cms and doesnt get any extra scans etc.. I know my hospital is very good and they all have different policys but it just conufses me! I'm just gonna try not to worry and take each week as it comes! 

Ahhh I'm starved but I dunno what to eat.. there is nothing I feel like :shrug:


----------



## lili24

I feel like I've been booted in the lady bits! The bone hurts so bad and I can't open my legs very far. I feel sorry for you ladies who suffer with this.

And OH brought my key back so I went to M&S and someone parked there car so close to mine I could barely get back in. I had to squash the bump!


----------



## -Linn-

Be glad hun they are monitoring you, I am also happy enough about the hospital here... and they are opening a whole new maternity hospital soon, was meant to be march but of course that's delayed so I hope I will be able to give birth there, everything will be new :) 

Anyway I just meant that it can't be that bad if they let that girl go without any monitoring for the 7cm (sorry I remembered it wrong and wrote 8)! 

Lili sounds like SPD lol, I can't open my legs very far at all, my poor OH :rofl: Everytime someone asks me what hurts and I say it hurts to open my legs I know exactly what the people are thinking :blush: 

I hate it when people park up close, nightmare to get DD into her seat... even without a bump! 

I just put some roast potatoes and chicken breasts in the oven, will have them with broccoli and gravy soon, well as soon as those potatoes will be ready.. I am actually hungry now that I don't feel in pain anymore from trapped wind :haha: being pregnant is so glamorous! What are you having for tea?

edit: would help if I could read, you said you didn't know what to have for tea, I am sorry hun.... tell me what you got and I will give you some ideas!


----------



## -Linn-

was just thinking if there is nothing you feel like eating, it's gotta be some takeaway junk food lol... I can always eat that! Maybe order Pizza hut? Hmmmmmhhhh I would love that now that I'm suggesting it you!


----------



## lili24

Don't mention spd I don't need another problem added to my long list :haha:

What you are having sounds lovely, I could eat that :kiss: I'm starving so I am in the mood to eat but I just think I'm not in the mood to cook it..... I'm seriously considering moving back home to my Mums for the rest of my pregnancy. She would cook it all for me! :haha: 

It is sooooo glamorous! I can't remember what it's like to feel normal and not have heartburn and need the toilet 2895389532 times in one hour..... Nighttime is becoming so much fun, I need a crane next to my side to help turn me over, and there are so many pillows surrounding me I can't even see my OH :lol:


----------



## lili24

Pizza hut sounds fab but I'm on my own as OH has a football game.. Soooo I don't know if I could eat a big pizza on my own. Although am sure the dog could help me...


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn that is awful - we were with BG but have just switched to EON, no specific reason as to why we changed, but every time we called them they seemed pretty useless. It is a lovely excuse for you to get a chinese! But you should add that to your complaint as that is an extra cost for you that you wouldn't have spent had your gas been on. And can you imagine everything defrosting in your freezer? It would be a nightmare. But also if something (god forbid) had happened and you needed contact with someone immediately, you wouldn't have been able to walk to the local payphone and had no landline and no mobile charger. Grrrrrrr I could go on........!!!


----------



## Hett

Oh Lili I would just order a pizza and eat what you can then save the rest for OH or for lunch tomorrow! I love love love the stuffed crust!

We had a jacket potato with various little pots of fillings to dip in to! Homous, baked beans, cheese, coronation chicken, and some salads! Ooooo and some cheeky mini sausage rolls!


----------



## Delilah

Hey girls - how is everyone?

Welcome to SarahMelissa, HPJagged, Karamel and Lea28 to third tri and to Grumpygal to the thread

Liz I want to have a waterbirth if I can will find out more at the hospital visit. Lili sounds like you dont have too much to worry about hon, esp if they can top you up xxx

Thanks for the info on the breast pumps CJ and Emma, could I have the info from your friend too CJ - pretty please!? That is a relief that it shouldnt be painful especially like you I will be back at work within weeks of having Nathan....

CJ have a FAB FAB FAB time at home with your family and friends cant wait to find out what you got at your shower :thumbup: 

Nice bumps too Linn and CJ - I hate facebook that it doesnt show you people's photos without having to find them now - I will look more later. 

I will be so glad when this week ends - I have been working 14 hour days and averaging 5 hours sleep each night, neglected my exercisse and am exhausted - BUT - I have a long weekend to look forward to in Harrogate with Paul so happy about that, one more day to go!

Hett I LOVE stuffed crust too!!!!!! 

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..............so pleased that you seem to be looking up and not getting all down about it xxx It must be so hard not to worry, but as you said just take 1 weeks at a time and see what happens. It is never good to think about what ifs, your baby is happy and healthy and that is the main thing xxx:hugs:

Welcome to all the ladies now joining our june family xxxx:flower:

I went to the mw today and as i thought baby is breach...............not worried as the other 2 turned at 34 weeks.......or was it 36??? Baby measured 27cm which is small, but also not worried about that either! The little bean is wiggling aroung so much, and the heartbeat was very strong and healthy:cloud9:

Pork curry tonight for me.............still feel rubish, but am forcing myself to eat.


----------



## Hett

Oh I forgot to mention pudding! I am stuffed now but we have so much chocolate and sweets from people bringing it as gifts for OH so I am sure I will dive into that later - have my eye on some rocky roads!!!

And thank you so much all for asking about OH - He is still at home! :) And is feeling pretty good at the moment in himself, had bloods done on Monday and his white blood count is normal but platelettes (sp?) is slightly raised still...(not sure what that means - CJ??!!!) I know white count means infection levels. But he has more bloods next Wednesday to check again. His wounds are taking their sweet time to heal, but all his staples are out now and he is on antibiotics as the wounds are a bit infected. The doctors took a swab yesterday of his wounds (again not sure why! But thinking it is because his antibiotic course is almost over and they are still a bit infected?!!!) Still not being too positive as things ALWAYS go wrong if I am too positive!

Thank you again for asking :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

You should've key'd their car Lili...I mean!! I would never do that! :shock: People are so inconsiderate sometimes :nope: I probably would've left them a note or gone into the store and reported it (if it was a store car park) if it was me...

Thanks girls, I'm trying to stay calm, if not for my sake for Bean's!! Upstairs have been stomping again today... My mum just came onto MSN to tell me that she had to have one of my rats put to sleep today :( so I'm feeling sad and Bean was kicking me in the ribs a bit ago... <3

I've been eating peanuts specifically for protein....Uhhhhhh, I had a steak the other day? Chicken McNuggets last night? I'm not doing amazingly this week I don't think! :dohh: DH bought me some Bellybar shakes which are absolutely revolting!!! They taste like fish (they're meant to be chocolate flavoured!!)..... :wacko::sick:

I'm gonna get a shower and DH is taking me out when he gets home from work, so we can get supplies for me to get on with more nursery decorations. :thumbup: Something to take my mind off of everything... Fingers crossed my CDs will arrive today!!

xxx


----------



## Delilah

Not sure when I last posted but here are my 25 (turquoise top), 26 (bare belly), 27 (spotty dress) and 28 (blue top) week pics - he has had a growth spurt!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 25 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









Marie - 26 week bump.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









Marie - 27 week bump.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 28 week bump.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emmadrumm77

Platelets are your bloods clotting factor...................the lower the are the higher the risk of bleeds and the higher they are the higher risk of clotting xxxx


----------



## nightkd

LizM86 said:


> Morning ladies..just wondering when everyone writes their birth plan and packs their hospital bag?? is anyone considering a waterbirth?

I've already started writing my birth plan (it's pretty rough because I'm having a homebirth anyway) and I'm just gonna buy some mini toiletries to put into a bag just incase I end up getting transferred.

I'm planning a home/water/hypnobirth, so I'll have my own pool and won't have to worry about fighting someone else for a pool :lol: (None of the hospitals around here do waterbirths anyway!)... I'm really looking forward to it :thumbup:

P.S I'll get a bump pic later on and post it side-by-side with one from a few weeks ago for comparison.

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

D.....................fab bump pic!! The spotty dress one is my fav so far xxx
You have a beautiful bump xxx


----------



## lili24

Nightkd I can tell from your new pic that you have grown loads! Sorry to hear about your rat :( hope the shopping cheers you up a bit xxx

Delilah nice bump!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili why dont you order a meal deal at pizza hut? Small pizza (its too tiny for me lol) with sides and pudding... that way the dog won't have to help, plus pizza hut is still tasty the next morning! OH would miss you if you moved to your mums.. I couldnt be bothered cooking either, just peeled potatoes and then thought why not just stick it all in the oven, it seems to be less work now, if I didn't have DD I would have got takeaway but she doesnt like it and is sad when we don't all eat together so I cook anyway!

Hett I know the idiots the first complaint letter I sent about them taking £40 out of my account. Wasn't their fault with the landline not working and I could keep my phone charged lol... it always runs out instead of charging it before the battery might die! Nevertheless they are taking the p!ss. Sorry for the bad language today... just one of those days!

Lovely bump Delilah :)


----------



## Delilah

Linn make sure you tell them in your letter that you are almost 30 weeks pregnant - grrrrr hate utility companies..... xx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Does anyone else feel like time i going so fast? I can't believe how close were getting. I love having a bump (not so keen on all the other symptons.lol). It's gunna be weird when the babys born not to have a bump.

Do you guys feel prepared?x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Linn make sure you tell them in your letter that you are almost 30 weeks pregnant - grrrrr hate utility companies..... xx

I will Delilah, I am asking for compensation again lol, last time I got £10 so not too bad, I mean I got no notice really as notice letters are all in the name of Mr C! I told OH if they pay compensation for leaving me like that then I will consider staying there but not otherwise. Thing is I had send my letter recorded delivery and they didn't respond or send the money I had to ring them to tell them that I sent the letter, where is my cheque and it was recorded and ..... signed for it, that was another big "OH" I will definitely do the same this time!


----------



## lili24

My bumpling - 30+2
 



Attached Files:







25591_395946799896_809229896_3597062_1751942_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## E&L's mummy

loving the bumps ladies. im gonna try bits on and get hubby to take piccies for you to see and give me your opinions if you dont mind xxxx


----------



## lili24

Cool hun.. I'll be Trinny and whoever else is online can be Susanna! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah do that E&L I'm online now too. Lovely bump Lili :)


----------



## lili24

Hi Susanna :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

right well i have hair dye on now. have tried on my stuff and only one top fitted so im gonna wear that. boob bit doesnt fit brill but nowt i can do about it. will pop it back on in a bit and take piccie. promise xxxx


----------



## lili24

:thumbup::thumbup:

Hope your hair turns out nice. I have had mine done recently and it turned out just like normal )same as pre-pregnancy!) xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Can't wait to see the pic, sorry I was gone for a bit DD was crying she is ill so I went up there to settle her down, she's asleep now :)


----------



## Delilah

E&L piccies please I can be Gok! How's the hair? I dyed mine and it was ok too.

Nice bump Lili xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok hoping these work. photobucket is being an arse.

28 week bump
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/DSC00277.jpg

top front view
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/DSC00275.jpg

tops side view
https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/DSC00276.jpg

hair still wet so not sure yet.


----------



## -Linn-

Nice bump and nice top hun :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

woohoo yay for pics and that top is really pretty :)

Ive just taken my first ones for 3rd tri so here they are clothed and unclothed

https://imgur.com/TohhJ.jpg


https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/Pregnancy%20Bump%20Pictures/27.jpg


----------



## Elle Number 4

Great photos!
E&L, your top looks really great. Do you have a nice necklace you can accessorise with? It is a great length on you too.
XXX


----------



## E&L's mummy

the piccies are crap quality cos on phone camera.


----------



## E&L's mummy

Elle Number 4 said:


> Great photos!
> E&L, your top looks really great. Do you have a nice necklace you can accessorise with? It is a great length on you too.
> XXX

urm i dont think so but was gonna nipp to town any way in the morning and look at hair clips. trying to decide curly or straight.


----------



## Delilah

I like that top - and the bump pic is cool!!! I think the hair accessories will work a treat. What are you wearing on the bottom? 

SarahMelissa your bump is far too neat!!!! Looks great!

Mxx


edit: do you have any glitter that the girls use? if you go with the hair accessories a bit of silver glitter on your decolletage would work a treat without being overkill


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, made it to Ottawa and just came back from pharmacy with my mother. She shops there on the last Thursday of each month as she gets 20% off for seniors (weird to think of my mom as a senior, she doesn't look it!!). Anyways, I stocked up on newborn diapers (got 68 for now) as well as wipes, and a baby pharmacy of medications (saline drops, paracetamol for babies, teething gel, etc...) with her discount!

Hett, platelets are part of the body's coagulation army. When there is inflammation of any cause in the body, they are increased (known in medical lingo as an "acute phase reactant"). Given that your OH is healing from a massive infection, this is expected. Also, they are still swabbing the wound to make sure that the bacteria there are responsive to the antibiotics they've treated him with: if they've become resistant, then a different antibiotic will be prescribed. Hope that helps a bit!

NICE BUMPS Lili, E&L (LOVE the top!) and SarahMelissa!!!! D, baby had a growth spurt for sure!!!

Have a breakfast date with my best friend from med school, her hubby, 2.5 year old and 10 month old daughters tomorrow so I should get to bed now. "See" you in the morning!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hey CJ hope you will have a lovely breakfast :) 

I slept through all night from 12pm - 8am this morning and I am shattered, I didn't want to get up, don't know what's wrong with me, but all I want to do is sleep but I'm dressed and ready to go out now, outside it's already 16'C and the sun is shining :) 

Hope everybody is well today!


----------



## lili24

Morning! 

E&L that top is perfect for the occassion. How did your hair turn out? And your boobs look fine in it btw!! And nice bump! 

Enjoy your trip CJ :) 

Linn I'm tired too, got up at 8 and can't be bothered doing anything today actually. Weather is nice here too though :) have fun xx

nice bump SM! Xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning ladies!

I've been super domesticated today, got up at 5.30am (baby was kicking hard), had breakfast, washing & tumble dryer on, showered, polished & hoovered house, OH up and out, shopping at Tesco's and at work. I feel tired now ha ha - I'll just have to eat to make up for it lol. 

I love all of your bump pics - I will have to do one this weekend!

Anyone got any nice plans? I may work tomorrow (for overtime) and then got my Nan's suprise 80th on Sunday. xxx


----------



## lili24

Oh my god Charlotte I'm worn out just reading all of that. :) I have days like that and then other days where I don't want to do anything at all!! 

This weekend will be a pretty boring one for me, just shopping and cleaning and decorating. Definitely no overtime for me thank you :) when are you goin on maternity leave? I'm going very soon now because I'm finding it so hard to keep up with all my work and these hospital appointments xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi! hair turned out ok but a little frizzy so ive bought a colour conditioning treatment thing to do this afternoon if i get chance. it might be ok when i straighten it, im not sure. bought some accesories today too so will see how they look later. gonna wear y black comfy trousers with it. 

ive got to be on camp for 1pm for my friend's surprise buffet lunch at work. unfortunatly gotta take DD2 with me as hubby will be working (normally has fri pm off) but im sure she will run around charming everyone. bump really tight today. im very uncomfy.will try and catch up with you all later but i htink im gonna be rushing round like a blue bottomed fly today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Well I am taking my annual leave and combining it with maternity leave so finish quite early - 7th of May! But I can't wait, I actually have no interest in what I am doing at work (woops!) xx

Have you got a date for yours? x


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I feel like that most days but actually got some energy and feel up to cleaning today. Charlotte now that you're done you can come round my house and do that :) 

I just made a pizza with chicken, red peppers, red onion, spinach and sweet chili sauce... nom nom nom can't wait until it's cooked. Can't believe I am actually hungry and want to eat something :) 

Then I have to wash dishes and kitchen floor, hoover everywhere, clean toilet and 
bathroom I will leave for tomorrow as it will be nap time for DD by the time I got everything else done, and I never do any work while she sleeps... I just relax, lazy cow!

Lili can't blame you for going on mat leave soon! I'm going to kiddicare this or next weekend to finally get that car seat and buggy board for DD, will order the crib on the internet this weekend and then I think I got it all :) But then I still have to sort out my lounge and bedroom, I want to rearrange all the furniture again!


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte what do you do at work? I loved my job but not worked now sincejust before I had DD. By the time it's 7th of May I bet you will be very glad to be on mat leave finally. I went off 4 weeks before I had DD but the last couple of weeks were torture!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh Linn, your pizza sounds amazing. I am having MASSIVE cravings for a McDonalds right now, but I am trying to be so good today :-(

How exciting - let me know you get on at Kiddicare!! I am excited for you.

I work in an investigations team, it's a very interesting job but I can't think of anything else but baby stuff ha ha... quite bad really. 

I can't wait just to get all homely and relax at home! See lots of people that I haven't seen for ages xx


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte I think it's normal :) When I was pregnant with DD it was the same, the worst was the day I got my BFP, I couldn't do anything other than stare out the window. Your job does sound interesting! 

Wow my hospital is fast, had my bloods done on Wednesday afternoon and I just got a call from my doctors surgery they got a prescription for some lovely iron tablets waiting there for me as I got anaemia. Just wish I knew this morning as I went to play group already this morning and the childrens centre is right around the corner from the GP, so gotta wait and see how my pelvis feels this afternoon if I can pick it up still today. Don't know how I end up being anaemic as I eat so much meat and green veg but at least maybe that would explain why I have been feeling like poo recently!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I forgot to ask, what did you have for your tea in the end? 

Ok I will finally start on my hosuework now, otherwise I will get nothing done... DD is already tired!!


----------



## Delilah

I wont be around much if not at all this weekend because I'm going to Harrogate in the morning for 2 nights :happydance: we will come back early Monday morning for my consultants appointment at 11am but will spend tomorrow sightseeing and exploring and then Sunday go to the nursery show - it is a trade show acutally which wasnt clear but I will be ok with my business as it is a marketing company and we could be there for a number of reasons.

So looking forward to finishing work tonight - I have an Italian meal with 3 friends tonight and then 3 days with no work. This week I have worked 58 hours so far and still got this afternoon to go.... not good times like this I wish I worked for someone else and wasnt the one responsible for everything....

E&L have a fab time tonight and enjoy your weekends everyone - CJ I hope you are being spoilt ROTTEN!!!!!! 

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Shepherds pie :) The thought of it is making me sick it gave me awful heartburn! Now I'm wondering what to make for dinner! 

Linn I'm glad you found out you have it now, because hopefully the tablets will make you feel much better. What were your levels.. mine are 11-something now xxx

I've just watched an epidural on the telly on Desperate Midwives.. Fuckinghell I do not want one!


----------



## lili24

Ohhhhhh Delilah enjoy your trip! Let us know how the appointment goes on Monday won't you xxx


----------



## Delilah

Will do Lili, I just had a chip muffin for lunch - never do that - and now all I can taste is salt & vinegar - yuck.... need to get some fruit on my way to the next meeting. I only got it because I popped to the hairdressers to get my fringe cut...

Mxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

My biggest fear is an epidural!!

I gave in to my cravings, I had a McDonalds........ ha ha!!

I am still taking my pregnancy vitamins that have iron in, my levels seem to be fine, but I have got a blood test on Monday so fingers crossed everything will be OK for that.

Feeling sleepy now......... (yawn!)


----------



## lili24

Hmmm I <3 McDonalds! I've just had an apple and a pear.. I actually hate fruit.

I've still been taking my pregnacare vitamins, don't know if that's kept my levels up. 

So I have nearly everything for the baby now and the nursery is complete but I still feel so unprepared. It's a strange feeling...


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I don't know the levels as the nurse from the doctors just rang and said to pick up the prescription. So I gotta wait until I see my midwife in 2 weeks to get the results, she will put them in my notes! 

I had an epidural and a spinal. I can only say the worst about the epidural is the fact that you have to make your back all round and sit absolutely still when they put it in. I was in so much pain with those contractions, I was really scared I wouldn't be able to sit there... otherwise I didn't care anymore what they did to me, it was just soooo painful! Anyway I can honestly say it was harmless, the best was when he said I didn't need to hold still anymore :) But I promise if you will need an epidural it doesn't hurt! They put a local anesthetic in which is maybe the same as taking bloods and then it's over can't feel them putting the big needle in or anything. But sadly it doesn't always work, my epidural only worked on the left side so the right side was still hurting which was really not helpful as I did then have a catheter in, my left leg was paralysed and kept flopping off the bed and the midwife wanted to take the gas an air away as I now had an epidural, but I said no!!! I still needed that gas and air, it was fab! Sorry now I wrote such an essay again. 

Delilah have a good time, you deserve a break!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. 

Is time going slow for anyone else atm??? Have been trying to see if anyone on here has moved up to the last but one fat baby box yet!!

xx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Has anyone had the diabetes test where you have to have the glucose drink? I have one next Thursday cause my mum had diabetes in pregnancy. The drink says it's neutral flavour. Not looking forward to being in the doctors for 2 hours.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Yay! It's the weekend. I love my bump, he's having a great time kicking me at the mo. Can't wait to see his beautiful face.

I've not had the diabetes test but the drink doesn't sound nice from what I've heard.

Time is going ok for me, probably because I havent finished preparing for baby 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

same for me charlotte, i'm not nearly done but im glad cause i was done much too early with DD and then i got impatient. this time im thinking i still need more time :) but I am planning on going to get most of the stuff I need over the next 2 weeks!


----------



## -Linn-

aaaaaahhhh I just went upstairs in the bathroom to get DDs potty and there was another one of those spiders... this time it's in the bath tub, I think I need to put up flyscreens everywhere, I always have windows open in the house and this really freaks me out. I poored a half a bottle of domestos extra thick bleach on the spider and then it curled up so I hope it's dead, it did not manage to move out of the bleach so I hope so!! 

I can cope with normal spiders but not those horrible black ones :cry: I wanted to have a bath tonight but now I am not sure I ever want a bath or shower again!!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Errrrr horrid things xxx


----------



## -Linn-

they are horrible and I really need a bath and so does DD, she got paint on her hair, head and neck and I know I would die if I was lying in the bath and one would appear somwhere :( and I really don't want to frighten my DD!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh no Linn xxxxx It will be dead though xxxx

Great bump pics ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx

I lost my iphone today, it wasn't insured!!! Vodaphone are sending me a replacement sim card and i think i may have lied to an insurance company, anyway they are sending me a claim form, so we shall see!! £350 is alot of money for just a bloody phone!

Had a fab day (apart from the phone bit) with a friend in the city.............I got new baby hats and mitts, a sleep suit (says i love mummy and daddy), a growbag 0-6months 2.5tog for summer, breast pads, cot mobile, changing mat, sterilizer, bottles and a nipple shield!!! Aaaaaagh retail therapy xxxxx

Hubby out on the piss with the lads tonight as it is his birthday today. We are celebrating tomorrow, do something fun as a family then we are out for the evening (just the 2 of us) for a yummy dinner xxxxxxxxxx Mmmmmmmm

Girls fed and bathed, and got 10mins before their bed time..............Bliss xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely Emma for getting all those things and your dinner tomorrow sounds nice :) But what a shame about the phone, hope the insurance will pay! 

I made spag bol for dinner, we will eat soon! 

And then OH has to search the bathroom for spiders lol 

He brought my prescription from the doctors and I have to take iron 3 times a day, must be bad then I guess, as with DD I only had to take them twice a day! I bet I will get constipation again, but am going to take the tablets and then hopefully feel better soon!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh hun, you will be ok, just make sure you eat plenty of fruit and have enough fibre xxx
Not sure what to have for dinner?? OH out, so it won't be anything exotic.........Just little me xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I really hate fruit, I don't know why, but like pineapples and got some here, they will help! 

I didn't have a bath gotta wait until the morning!


----------



## lili24

Hmmmm is it not an epidural that you are given before a c/s? If they sometimes don't work properly what if you can feel things on one side? These things freak me out.

That spider will be dead dead dead after half a bottle of domestos! :haha: But I hate them too I wouldn't wanna go in the bath after one had been crawling around..

Mrs G time is going quite slow :) but when I look back it has actually gone fast. I will move to the fatter baby on Wednesday (31+1).. Yeh!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

No Lili they do tests and it's a different epidural I think, I had a spinal before I was going to have a C/S! They will test if you can still feel stuff, with this aerosol it's just cold air and they will put it on you and if you can't feel that it's cold then it's all working. Thats what they did with me, he put it on my hand it was freezing and then belly and legs and down there before the forceps and I only felt the air but not that it was cold IYKWIM. and I can honestly say they cut me and I tore badly as well and they put those massive forceps around DDs head and I didn't feel a thing! 

Thanks for understanding with the spiders, lol yeah a little bit of a waste but I wanted to make sure it wouldn't be able to go anywhere :dohh: what a whimp I am. It was dead and I cleaned the tub but waiting for a day, my DD would be traumatised for life if a spider came into the bath while I was in it!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I had an epidural with DD1, and to be honest after 2 days in labour i was so knackered that i didn't feel a thing when they did it. You have a contraction and then it is a rush to get it in before the next contraction, but i don't remember it being painful, was just so relieved to have something done!
I didn't feel a thing, was hooked to a monitor to tell me when i was contracting, and was told when to push. I was also unhooked from it and had a shower 2hrs later on my own. Not sure what type i had but was GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD xxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh good! :)

Emma I was lost when my iphone went into the bath and then it was broke for days. Hope you can get it sorted xxx


----------



## Hett

E&L - Love the top and your bump sweetie! xxx

CJ - THANK YOU!!!! I needed it explaining to me! He has more bloods next Wednesday which will show up again the platelette and white blood count again. But his wounds arn't healing great still (he has a big hole in the wound, size of 2p piece where the consultant took 5 staples out the day after the operation) They are still weeping quite alot- saw the nurse yesterday and she changed the dressings and took the last 3 staples out (plus one that they had missed at the top of his wounds and was hidden under the scabs....grrrr), she also put iodine on them but today the wounds had seeped through the dressings and onto his clothes so I felt it necessary to whip it off and re dress it with a spare dressing they had given us. Will take him to our of hours nurses if still seeping lots tomorrow to get a proper re dressing job! Have a lovely breakie :)

Delilah - Have a fab weekend :)

Linn - Love spag bol but HATE spiders and don't blame you for getting OH to have a good old nosey around before you and DD go in there!

MrsG - time is going v.slow for me! Just wishing away the next 10 weeks, but know I will miss being pregnant so shouldn't wish it away really! I just can't wait to meet my boy!!!

Emma - What a pain about your iphone, but shopping sounds fab!

I have got almost everything, babybjorn arrived today :) It doesn't really fit on me properly at the moment due to bumpity bump but I love it! Still need the mattress for the cot and a new mattress for our pram, then a few bits and bobs like swaddling blanket and normal blanket and sheets etc!

OH and I went out for a quick meal today for supper at a lovely lovely pub :) He is very sore now in his wounds but I can't believe he felt up to going out! We had fish and chips and then a chocolate brownie and ice cream each for pudding! Still just waiting for things to go wrong again though (I know I am so negative, but every time I seem to be positive things take a turn for the worse!) But was so nice going out together!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli... the difference is they go into a different space between your vertabre. the epidural is in the epidural space. kinda like a little pool of fluid round you spinal colum. think of it abit like a local anethesic for your back and muscles etc. A spinal goes further in. so more like a general for your back. completely numbs your spinal colum rather than surrounding tissue. i remember feeling fine but from my ribs down my legs were completely drunk. you know when you head starts to go when you have that one drink too many, thats what my legs felt like. the epidraul worked on me but it was mre like dead legs. i could still feel contractions but there were more like BH than full on pain. at one poit my mum asked me if i was ok and i replied "yeh. why?" "cos your having a contraction." "am I? cool!". at other points i remember saying "i think.......im having a contraction" it worked that well.

anyway. hope you all have a fab weekend. mine is gonna be spent finishing off the nursery as my youngest decided to climb out of her cot for the first time last night. first hubby knew about it was the thump on the floor and the screaming. she tried and nearly succeded again later so ended up in with us as we just didnt trust her not to do it again. oh the joy!!!!! i know they say number 2 is faster then number 1 but really!!!! she is only 18 mths old!!!! bedtime is gonna be a nightmare from now on. but i would rather her be in the bed part than climb out of the cot.


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L..................that is a good explanation of epidural................i never wanted one, but after i had to have one with DD1 i want to make passionate love to the person who invented them xxxxxxxxxxxxxx I begged for one with DD2 but only had gas and air..............ouch!!!

Have a fab weekend everyone, i will try and pop in, but weekends are full of family fun for us and not much time for computers! So love you all xxxxxxxxxx

Hett..................At least your OH seems to be fighting it all..............well done him for getting out and about a bit, must be horrid for him being cooped up at home all the time xxx I hope he continues to fight this and heals soon xxxx

E&L.............It is annoying when they start getting out. Both DD's did the same around 18months, but DD1 always hurt herself, so took the sides down into a bed..............and DD2 was clever and got out so sneekily and used to just play with her toys and then get back in when she got tired!!! Bless her xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I'm at work - it's very boring!!

I started my list for my hospital bag last night, and bought some maternity pads! Wohoo x


----------



## emmadrumm77

I love the fact we all get excited about buying maternity pads and breast pads!!! It's not the most flattering part of having a baby xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha, I know! They're always out of stock at my Tesco's but they were in stock last night. I'm not sure why I have got excited about my hospital bag but I have  

Can't wait to go home and chill out with hubby. It's meant to rain most of this weekend isn't it? Looking forward to brighter mornings & evenings though xx


----------



## littlepne

I'm actually looking forward to starting my bag as well lol. I think it's because everyone in our families wants to get all the baby stuff but I left pads off that list! So it's actually going to be me getting everything I need for hospital!

You'd think it was first grandchild but we have ten nieces and nephews between us but this baby's near enough already got as much stuff as I do!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww, thats funny! I reckon my little one has more than me, and that is saying something!! So many people want to get bits for baby, it's strange isn't it, not that I am complaining - it's saved us a lot of money and I am all for that.

x


----------



## lili24

That is a good explanation E&L.. Hope you had a nice night!

I was excited buying my hospital bag stuff too... I have a huge drawer full of all my stuff to take so far, and I'll pack it into my suitcase soon! :o 

I will feel like I'm going on holiday.. and coming home with a baby xx


----------



## lili24

My little sister bought the baby a winnie the pooh easter egg.. So I've just eaten it.. Yum!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

It's so exciting!! 

We just need our babies to cook xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Naughty naughty!!

I can't talk I just eat a creme egg in 3 mouthfuls nom nom nom ha ha xx


----------



## lili24

:lol: :lol: 

I'm going shopping in a min and will buy all my fairy non-bio ready to start washing the baby stuff.. And I'm quite excited about it too haha xx

Ohhhh its a lovely day here today what time are you finishing Charlotte? x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Probably 1pm - I do get paid well for overtime, and it works out that any that I do, will boost my average earnings and therefore I get paid more for maternity leave, so worth the hassle. 

Oh how cool, washing the baby clothes, I think I'll do that on my maternity leave, it will give me something to do. 

Oh forgot to tell you, I've signed up my baby & I for bubble babies - an underwater swimming group, which starts in September (only 10 places and get booked up v quickly!). So can't wait xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh good im glad i made sense, wrote that after a couple of hours sleep. i told "Mr epidural man" i loved him for making the pain go away!!! :haha: 

just made cotbed into bed and put DD2 up for a nap.....she did go off all by herself. but i think its gonna be an interesting couple of days. put a stair gate on her door too so she cant get into the bathroom etc.


----------



## sweetniss113

I am probably the only one here that didnt like the epidural. I thought the thing hurt way worse than labor but I think its cus the woman missed the space 3 times and scraped my bones. ouch!!! and I had 4 contractions during the time she was putting it in. I only had it with my third baby and the other 3 labors were so much easier. the epidural caused me to shake all over as if freezing cold but I felt hot. I was shaking so badly I was scared to hold my baby was scared I might drop him. I was going to get the epidural with my first but he came to quickly and I ended up with nothing at all. then with my second I wanted nothing again cuz the first was so easy but my 3rd baby hurt so I asked for it and regreted that later so with my 4th I had nothing and plan to have nothing this time also. but I also should say my labors go way fast like under 3 hours for the longest one so really not worth the effort of getting anything for pain.


wow sorry for the essay


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow that is quick! Lucky you hun xxx I hope this one will be quick too xxx
It was just a relief to have an epidural after 2 days of labour, as you can imagine xxxxx

Right am now off to bath the girls, then put them to bed by 7pm, and then off to dinner with OH xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetniss113

yeah I dont think mine had time to take full effect before he was born and I was shaking so bad wasnt good. but I am lucky to go fast.


----------



## Hett

Emma have a lovely meal!

Charlotte and Lili, I have started my hospital bag and also washed all bubba's clothes! I just am desperate to start the nursery, I am definitely nesting at the moment, everything has to be clean and organised! We will do the nursery on the weekend of 10th April as my sister is coming to stay from Menorca with her 10 month old next week! Can't wait! :)

Well today I went out for breakie and then to Mothercare! Got swaddle blanket, mattress for cot, sheets for pram, cuddle robes and OH treated me to some MASSIVE knickers. He said that my knickers are like thongs on me...hmph. (I think maybe they are too small now as I get horrid red sore skin where they dig in!)
Also ordered a blanket when I got home - sooooooo we are DONE!!!!! :) :) :) (apart from a bath thermometer and new mattress for the pram.)

Actually I will ask you ladies, do you think it necessary to have a bath thermometer? We have room temperature on the baby monitor. Also would you ladies get new pram mattress? Our bugaboo is 2nd hand but the mattress looks immaculate and the lady said she had hardly used it. I am thinking I would MUCH prefer to spend a little on a new mattress to be safe but they are very hard to find in a bugaboo size, we would have to get one slightly too small and that may create gaps in the sides?!!! OOOOhhhhhh confused!


----------



## sweetniss113

cant you just clean the one it comes with Hett?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hope you had a nice meal Emma!

Hett - You sound like you have been busy! I went shopping too, but only for a waterproof mattress cotbed cover - got one from John Lewis in the end for £12! I'm still working on the hospital bag list - it's mainly snacks I am thinking about lol, also working on itunes for my phone lol.

We have the bath thermometer, I think its great for when you're in a rush and you need reassurance that the bath isn't too hot. Mine was only £3 from Tescos -a Winnie one. I wouldn't bother with a new matress for the pram hun, espically if its practically new. I know how you feel though, you feel like you need to spend more on mattresses etc. xx


----------



## Hett

Sweetnis & Charlotte - yes I think I will just shove it in the washing machine! Good plan. The lady I bought it off used mattress protectors too so i'm sure it will be fine! Good! Thank you ladies! And Charlotte I will get a cheapy thermometer too :)

I can't stop eating easter eggs.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Good thinking!!

Everyone is very naughty eating Easter eggs before Easter lol. xxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

I would buy a new pram mattress. Also depends on how much you are planning to use it though. But every mattress shapes itself to the person's body and now it's already shaped to another baby... Maybe I'm just weird like that...
Also, I did not enjoy at all having a quick birth! Susan took 3 1/2 hours and about 2 hours of that were pushing and I just wanted an epidural but was too far dilated when got to hospital... I wish it would have been slower so i could have gotten some kind of pain relief (we don't do gas and air here btw...)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies........................Just in my opinion.......................Bath theremometer????:wacko: You hand is the best thermometer you have!! Honestly get one if you want but by the time you faff around popping it in and waiting for 30 seconds..........blah blah blah, you would better off just popping your hand in. I bet you find you use it once. :dohh:
As sylvie said.............Depending on how much you use the pram mattress, i would try and get a new one, but if it has hardly been used and as you say looks immaculate then i wouldnt bother!:flower:

Oh Sylvie...............Know how you feel, My first i was in labour for 56hrs and had it in after the first 2 days, but i had built up a pain relief by then as was so slow! But DD2 was 5hrs and i was begging for an epidural..................G&A is not much good to be honest, but like the tens machine just gives you something to concentrate on and be in control of xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Last night was fab girls, thankyou xxxxxxx
Had chili and garlic king prawns, garlic and ginger seabass and seasonal veg and creme brulee....................was yum! Woke up at 3.30 with the runs :cry:though not sure if it was something i ate or just alot of buttered cooked food and was also very rich food?? Feel ok now though.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Did anyone forget the clocks went forwards last night?


----------



## SylvieB

Nope, I remembered. But guess only because DH had to get up for work at 4.20 and really didn't wanna be an hour late lol


----------



## nightkd

I wondered when it was in the UK...Ours changed (in the US) last week or the week before...can't remember.

x


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody, sorry I have been quiet, i am ill again, my throat is really hurting and my voice is nearly gone, think I have laryngitis, off to the doctors tomorrow :(

Glad you had a good time out Emma. 

I remembered about the clocks, the one on my computer and telly do automatically anyway! 

How are you all? I wanted to go shopping this weekend, but will do it next weekend now. Really didn't feel up to it!


----------



## nightkd

Sorry you're not feeling well Linn, hope it clears up soon!

I'm feeling pretty down...Lost both my ratty girls this weekend - the first one put to sleep, the second just died because she missed her cagemate... :( 

Bean is beating me up from the inside...probably because she can tell I'm upset/she's trying out her new-found size and strength (I'm sure she's had another growth spurt)...

Wish DH wasn't going back to work tomorrow...!

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning all................
kd................sorry to hear you lost both your rats hun :hugs:
Linn...................it is just one thing after another isn't it? Hope the dr will sort it today for you :hugs:

I had a rough day yest...............after my meal i had the runs...........Mmmmmm lovely!! :cry: Made me just want to sleep all day yest, but obviously no go with my DD's :nope: Went to bed at 10pm and had an ok sleep, but still feel weak today, luckily dd1 is at school and dd2 is at nursery till 1pm, so am going to do nothing!!

Onwards and upwards as they say xxxxx

Hope you all had a great weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning ladies!

Gosh you three haven't had the best few days have you?? :hugs:

I had an ace day yesterday, celebrating my Nans 80th Birthday.

Had to go for routine blood test this morning, and I hate needles (I am a big chicken :baby:) ha ha. But I got a good nurse and it didn't hurt at all.

I really want the hour back, I feel so tired!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Nightkd thanks :hugs: sorry to hear about your rats :cry: 

Emma I got the runs as well, early this morning, and that after taking all my iron tablets over the weekend (7) so well I guess they didn't give me constipation! Hope you're better hun, mine seems to have stopped again! Just been to the doctors, he put me on antibiotics, I got laryngitis and GP reckons will have a chest infection soon as it doesn't sound good, I am not coughing yet so hopefully the AB will help!

You rest Emma, I need to do my kitchen soon but otherwise doing nothing. Can't face eating again so just boiling some eggs for sandwiches as DD loves em :) 

Charlotte sounds like you had a good day yesterday! I am always scared of needles but been stung so many times since having DD I am getting better.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn - I hope you feel better soon love! I hope it doesn't become a chest infection.

What has everyone had for lunch? xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am back and have put DD2 infront of the tv!!! Feel bad but just can be arsed xxx
I had cheese on toast! Thats all as was quick and easy xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey! 
Sorry to hear about your rats nightkd :hugs:
I can't be bothered today, got such bad acid I haven't had lunch but just drank a pint of milk.. Please work! 
Going to the hospital for 4 for my ctg :)


----------



## lili24

Oh and hope you feel better soon Linn.. You've had so many antibiotics in this pregnancy xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

wonder how Delilah is getting on at the hospital.

linn :hugs: 
Lilli :hugs: 
Emma :hugs:
KD :hugs:

have i missed anyone who needs them????


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh good luck Lili xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks everybody! 

I know had so many antibiotics and now I can't talk, my voice is nearly gone and what there is left I have to save for DD... I mean telling her off of course :rofl: Seriously I hate not being able to talk properly. Otherwise I really need to get in gear getting ready for the baby, but every time I plan to do someone gets ill! It's those play groups I keep going to, we keep forever picking up things!

I just had a sandwich and now could have more, wish someone would come and deliver a McDonalds to me, I got no energy to make anything!!

I hope Delilah got a scan at the hospital, E&L how are you doing today? 

Hope everything goes well for you at the hospital Lili xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Emma - I don't blame you! This hour thing has really messed my body clock up, I could fall asleep at the click of a finger!!

Lili - Try Rennie Ice, I tried it yesterday after lunch and it worked within seconds!! Good Luck at hospital love.

I had a cheese & salad roll which was scrummy! xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I've always thought a McDonalds delivery would be a good idea!


----------



## -Linn-

ch4r10tt3 said:


> I've always thought a McDonalds delivery would be a good idea!

it would be very good, if I could then pay on my card at the door, it would be perfect :) 

don't know what to have, might put a pizza in the oven!


----------



## emmadrumm77

At least you still got your appetite hun xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

plodding along Linn.
very very tired, very sore. hubby off now for 2 weeks so i stayed in bed till about 11 which was bliss. he did the school run etc. we got a phone call form school just befor ei got up to say DD1 wasnt well. so hubby went and got her and we are chilling on the sofa watching Narnia. i just need some junk food to go with it.


----------



## -Linn-

Hope you will feel better soon, at least hubby is at home for 2 weeks now, so you can get some rest! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh ladies, sorry you're not feeling well! Hugs to Linn, E&L, nightkd and Emma :hugs:

Thinking of Lili and Delilah who are both at the hospital now (or almost done?). Hope things are well ladies!

Charlotte, sounds like you had a fun weekend!

I had a great time in Ottawa, got totally spoiled by my mother (who made the skirt, bumper bads, sheet and quilt for the crib, and knit 2 different sweater/hat/booties outfits, not to mention the ton of clothes she got baby!) and my sisters, as well as my aunts and mom's friends :cloud9: Our nursery looks like a hurricane came through it. After our 5 hour drive home, DH and I unloaded all the gifts which he got to see for the first time, and assembled all that needed assembly (so far the bouncer and crib mobile!). Will take new pictures as soon as I reestablish some kind of order! The next shower is here in Toronto on April 10th, really excited for that too!

Yay, done 30 weeks today and starting week 31 tomorrow... :cloud9: Can't believe how fast it's going... Staying downtown for my 7:30 AM OB appointment tomorrow so get to do some shopping and ice cream eating :happydance:

I've missed you ladies!!! :kiss:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ glad you had such a fab weekend. 

I just ordered my bedisde crib https://baby.online-shop4u.com/wp-c...abysitter_beistellbett_polster_roba_72_p1.jpg which can also convert into a free standing rocking crib! I feel prepared now.. with DD I got no sleep as there was absolutely no putting her down, every time she woke at night it would take hrs until I could put her down again as she would fall asleep in my arms fast but as soon as I would try to move to put her down she would scream again! So this time I can at least sleep if this baby is the same.. I do not like having baby sleep in my bed but thought the bedside crib would be ideal :) 

Also bought my baby monitor as I still want to use my other one with DD! Now all I need is a car seat with base, buggyboard and baby wrap/sling! Will go to Kiddicare at the weekend to buy all that! 

Gosh I feel really hot and flustered now, how weird, I'm usually always cold! Gotta wake up DD she didn't like the clocks changing at all!


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone, I am not happy tonight... thanks CJ for your emails and E&L for your texts xx

What I thought would be a straightforward consultant appointment today wasnt. The consutant I saw referred me for a scan and the sonographer recorded limited fetal movement in 10 minutes (or less) - he only moved his hand once although is heart was pumping away and his estimated weight is 1.673kg so he is measuring big for 29 weeks he is above the top line on the growth chart. All my bloods and urine are good. 

Anyway they put me on a trace machine (CTG) for an hour and they said it all looked fine and he appeared to be moving a little. The consultant wanted reassurance though so she has referred me to a specialist at St Marys tomorrow morning (the leading childrens hospital in our region). How quickly this has hasppened really scares me because usually to get an appointment with a specialist like this guy takes a long time.

I am really worried about my appointment in the morning at 9.30am as I have read about the consultant who I am seeing and the areas he specialises in - https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/saint-marys/our-consultants-details.aspx?ConsultantID=39. I wont do any more reading tonight because no abnormalities were mentioned today it was just the lack of movement that was a concern. 

Paul said that most general obstetricians are not really qualified to interpret the fetal ultrasounds, which are customarily read (interpreted) by super specialists such as this guy. The fact that he specializes in diagnosing fetal abnormality also means that he specializes in authoratively ruling out fetal abnormality so please keep everything crossed for me that Nathan is ok.

Sorry for the long post I will let you know how it goes tomorrow as soon as I can but it may be later on as I have to go straight from the appointment to a client meeting - they are not happy I have a team of managers coming up from London for a planning meeting which will now start as soon as I can get there rather than 9am but that cant be helped and I have stopped stressing about that...

Glad to read most of you are well and sorry to hear about your rats Night KD. E&L take advantage of hubby being home and CJ - enjoy the ice cream tonight! Linn I love the crib Paul has assembled our cot bed this evening, like CJ I'll post pictures when the room is looking more like a nursery instead of chaos!

How did you get on Lili at the hospital? Emma you have made me crave cheese on toast now!!!!

Marie xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D............... nothing i can really say hun. I just want to to know that i am thinking of you hun and send you a big smacker kiss:kiss: and a huge hug :hugs:. At least you are being seen asap, and that you are being seen by a top dog :thumbup:
It is only natural to worry and i wish i could make the clocks all tick faster for you. xxxxxxXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Xxxxxxxxxxx Marie & Paul xxxxxxxxxxX
No doubt it will be a sleepless night for you both. I understand how worried you will be :hugs: I will keep everything crossed that there is absolutely nothing wrong with Nathan. I think it's good news that he seemed to be moving normally on the CTG.. Plus he is a fab weight and obviously growing well in there :cloud9:

I'm sorry I can't give you any advice, especially since you have always been here to support me through my worries, but we are all here for you and I'll have everything crossed tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Hey everyone, I am not happy tonight... thanks CJ for your emails and E&L for your texts xx
> 
> What I thought would be a straightforward consultant appointment today wasnt. The consutant I saw referred me for a scan and the sonographer recorded limited fetal movement in 10 minutes (or less) - he only moved his hand once although is heart was pumping away and his estimated weight is 1.673kg so he is measuring big for 29 weeks he is above the top line on the growth chart. All my bloods and urine are good.
> 
> Anyway they put me on a trace machine (CTG) for an hour and they said it all looked fine and he appeared to be moving a little. The consultant wanted reassurance though so she has referred me to a specialist at St Marys tomorrow morning (the leading childrens hospital in our region). How quickly this has hasppened really scares me because usually to get an appointment with a specialist like this guy takes a long time.
> 
> I am really worried about my appointment in the morning at 9.30am as I have read about the consultant who I am seeing and the areas he specialises in - https://www.cmft.nhs.uk/saint-marys/our-consultants-details.aspx?ConsultantID=39. I wont do any more reading tonight because no abnormalities were mentioned today it was just the lack of movement that was a concern.
> 
> Paul said that most general obstetricians are not really qualified to interpret the fetal ultrasounds, which are customarily read (interpreted) by super specialists such as this guy. The fact that he specializes in diagnosing fetal abnormality also means that he specializes in authoratively ruling out fetal abnormality so please keep everything crossed for me that Nathan is ok.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I will let you know how it goes tomorrow as soon as I can but it may be later on as I have to go straight from the appointment to a client meeting - they are not happy I have a team of managers coming up from London for a planning meeting which will now start as soon as I can get there rather than 9am but that cant be helped and I have stopped stressing about that...
> 
> Glad to read most of you are well and sorry to hear about your rats Night KD. E&L take advantage of hubby being home and CJ - enjoy the ice cream tonight! Linn I love the crib Paul has assembled our cot bed this evening, like CJ I'll post pictures when the room is looking more like a nursery instead of chaos!
> 
> How did you get on Lili at the hospital? Emma you have made me crave cheese on toast now!!!!
> 
> Marie xxx

Marie :hugs: 

I understand you are worried but they only scanned you for 10 minutes and baby didn't move much, I guess they will look into why that might be. All I can tell you is that my former colleague had a baby (a long time ago lol - she is 30 now) and she told me that her daughter only ever moved for 5 minutes a day once a day and that was it and she is perfectly healthy. I know there can be worrying reasons why babies don't move much during pregnancy but at least you know he is getting all the energy he needs as he is even measuring big, my baby was measuring 300 grams ( thats like 2/3 of a pound) less than yours at 29+3. At least you are seeing the top dog tomorrow morning, so you only have to worry for one night now and then you hopefully get some reassuring news :) The fact they are seeing you so soon I don't think is worrying, they always have slots for urgent appointments, your consultant just wants to rule out any problems! Oh and I wanted to say Paul is right, lots of them are not qualified. I had my scan with a sonographer and there was a consultant present and she was learning how to do interpret the scans from the sonographer, she kept telling what all the stuff was and so on. 

Marie I understand the managers are not happy, but you and baby are much more important! It is not like you are known for being notoriously late and unreliable but got a valid reason for postponing the start of the meeting. I do genuinely hope they will reassure you so you will even be able to have a productive meeting! Please let us all know how it went asap tomorrow morning, I will be thinking of you. If you get a chance send us a text!!


----------



## Hett

Oh ladies you all are having a rough time.

Linn - rest up and hope you feel better soon xxx LOVE the crib! So sweet!

CJ - Glad you had a lovely time!!! Ooooo i'm jelous of the ice cream eating! I love ice cream so much!

Delilah - What a worry you poor things. Of course everything will be crossed for you. And like Linn said you and your little man are the most important so try not to let having to postpone your meeting upset you too much hunny xxxxxxxx

I am nesting BIG TIME - its very stressful though as i NEED everything done yesterday! I spring cleaned the kitchen cupboards today and OH put up some hooks in the bathrooms and downstairs for coats! I have a long list up on the fridge of 'Jobs to do before the baby arrives.' I feel so much better for being able to tick two things off the list!

I have worn poor OH out from making him put the hooks up! Whoops!!! 

Also I have thrush ladies, but have canestan - anyone else used cansetan in pregnancy? An out of hrs doctor prescribed it for me but i'm still concerned!!! (Sorry if TMI.) Got 31 week appt tomorrow with midwife!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh bless you both, I hope you get some answers and reassurance tomorrow, i'll be thinking about you!!

Just had 2 jacket potatoes- so stuffed xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

D, been checking in every so often to see how you were doing. didnt want to update the girls till you wanted. 10 mins doesnt seem long to me but then im no expert. im sure little Nathan will be fine hun. the Doc you are seeing looks like he has a kind and understanding face if you get what i mean. there is no point me telling you to chill tonight cos i wouldnt be able too either. but honestly i have a good feeling in my gut hun, when i look at that guy. i promise i wont text tomorrow, you get in touch when you are ready hun but i promise i will be thinking about you and paul and of course little Nathan. humongous hugs for you all. and as always im only down the road if you need me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Thank you for your replies ladies really appreciate it, I will text you in the morning when I get out, I have your mobile numbers in my phone E&L, Emma, Lili & Linn xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

when you are ready hun. no rush for me. i know you wil keep us posted. xxxxx

ps did you have a nice time away and time with Paul?


----------



## Delilah

Yes! Harrogate was lovely we ate too much but did lots of walking and because I was tired by 9pm we got 2 really good nights sleep too - amazing how only 5 tv channels and nothing to do apart from read and relax does for you! He wasnt happy at a 5am start this morning but he was glad because we left at 6am and were home by 7.30am! Loved the nursery fair yesterday too - it was trade we registered online and they had us show ID etc but there were tonnes of suppliers and really intersting products :thumbup:

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Awww E&Ls mummy, I need a nesting instinct too, it hasn't hit me yet... but feel impressed I finally started buying those things today. I am very pleased with the crib too, I ordered it in Germany and it was a lot cheaper than the few they sell here. Wish I had one of them with DD already, but I guess you can only learn from experience. 

Can't wait to see all your nursery pictures. I am not doing a nursery this time, but at least I got to do DDs twice! 

Delilah :hugs: thining of you! xxx


----------



## lili24

No rush to text me either hun, but I will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow. Xx

Hett Ive used Canesten twice in pregnancy, the pessary anyway. And I have applied the external cream zillions! It's fine to use just be careful if it's the pessary when you are inserting it. It works a treat xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

good im glad you got some rest in the last few days D. 

we arent doing a nursery as such cos the youngest will be sharing.


----------



## E&L's mummy

double post.

anyone else running slow tonight???


----------



## lili24

Soooooooooooooo slow :(


----------



## Hett

Oh thanks Lili - it is the external cream and it is very soothing!!! Hopefully should be gone tomorrow! xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I think they say keep using it for 2-3 days to make sure it's gone. I've had to use it a few times cos whenever I take antibiotics they give me thrush. It's nasty isn't it :nope: Hope you get some relief xx


----------



## -Linn-

How would you know if you had thrush? I think I never had that before and I have had to take antibiotics so many time! But maybe I got it and don't know? I am getting loads of discharge, but thought that's just normal in pregnancy, but everybody seems to be getting thrush?


----------



## Hett

Linn - I just got very itchy and *ahem* swollen and red down there. I went to the out of hrs doctor on Sunday and she said have canestan but didn't look or anything! I have midwife today as its still a bit itchy but like Lili said it could take 2 - 3 days to clear up. Lots of discharge sounds normal hun, you would know if you had thrush I think - v.itchy!!!!

Delilah - thinking of you hun today and prayed for you that everything is just fine xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh you would know Linn. trust me. 

D :hugs: wish i had a crystal ball. xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Morning girls. :kiss: Delilah :kiss:

Linn you would know if you had it because of the itching, and you get quite swollen. I haven't got it now but I still have a lot of discharge like you mention, what is it like not to have so much discharge?? I can't remember anymore :haha:

Sorry to discuss this topic over breakfast! Ha! 

It is so miserable here today, I'm gonna do cleaning cleaning cleaning as this is my only day off this week xx


----------



## Hett

Oh Lili - I really should do some cleaning today. Had a shower and back in my PJ's and one of OH's hoodies which is (depressingly) a little on the tight side!!!

Found my first stretch marks today too - on the inside of my thigh. Bl**dy great! Just waiting for the ones on my tummy to appear! Is anyone using creams? I am using the palmers cocoa butter on my tummy and bum and sides but didn't think of my inside thigh!!!


----------



## lili24

:o Have you put a lot of weight on in your legs? I think most of mine has gone to my thighs and bum so I will probably get stretchmarks, not found any yet though!! I have all kinds of lotions and potions for my rash, and I have the palmers cocoa butter but I think if you are going to get them...nothing will stop them!!

And I said I was going to do cleaning but... I'm still here :lol:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I wish i was nesting!! My house is a mess and i can't be arsed to tidy up!!!

Ladies when D text's you can one of you PM me on FB??? As you know i don't have the new sim for my mobile, so her text to me won't go through and i will be so worried xxxx:flower:
Am thinking of you 3................:kiss::hugs::kiss:

I can not believe it, i have had everything bad with this pregnancy...........EXCEPT thrush!!! WOW and i thought i had had everything :haha:

I am 30 weeks!!! WOO HOO.................count down has started xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

D has posted on FB by the way guys xxx All ok


----------



## lili24

:cloud9: Yeh she text me xx :cloud9: xxx :)


Happy 30 weeks!:happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun............Is the last mile stone until he/she arrives..............So exciting xx
Congrats on 9 to go xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww CONGRATS Emma!

Dead happy for D, bless, all that worry!!

What a horrid morning, work is pretty dull and the weather isn't any better! I think I have heartburn coming, I had a little bit again last night. My Mum claims it means the hair is growing on the little man xxx


----------



## Hett

I think I have put alot of weight on my thighs and bum! But yes I know what you mean about stretch marks coming what ever you do to try to prevent them! I think its genetic? But at least my bump smells nice! I couldn't believe the stretch marks - I wouldn't have been looking down there usually so wouldn't have noticed them - was only having a peep cos my *ahem* little problem and to my horror there they were! Lol! SO sorry if tmi or I am offending anyone! Please say if I am! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

YAY Emma on 30 weeks!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

You wouldn't offend anyone hun..................Stretch marks are just our war wounds of having our beautiful babies!! I am one of the luck ones and have never had a stretch mark.................................YET! But wouldn't bother me if i did, be proud xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks Em it is 3 weeks since I found out about the low fluid and at the time I didn't think I'd get this far.. Just hope I can go another 9! Got a scan tomorrow to measure it again xx

Oh Hett... There is no such thing as TMI and offending people on this thread! :lol: xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I've got stretchies, only within the past week or two, they're quite bad, not many but on my tummy, but I don't care, hubby says he loves them and he reckons they aren't bad at all, bless him. I've used bio oil, coca butter and loads of other creams and none of them work in my book. Midwife says its genetic too, and we call them Mummy lines lol! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am sure you will go another 9 weeks hun, and if not them you will get to see your ababy sooner......................which is not necessarily a bad thing xxxxx
Bloody vodaphone sent me a new sim card today and was for my OH mobile!!! Grrrrrr. They said they would send another one asap and should be here tomorrow!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I got most strech marks between my legs down my thigs :( Thats where I got em first with DD as well! They are so ugly :cry: but what can you do! I used very very expensive anti stretch mark stuff with DD and it didn't do anything. 

Yes Lili have got a big bum and bigger thighs lol.... I am not eating much at all recently and I'm still putting on weight, I don't know how but my total weight gain has been 17 kgs so far, think thats nearly 40 pounds. Everybody keeps telling me I'm still slim... but my clothes are getting too small! I don't feel so slim anymore, but not overweight either. 


Thanks for info on thrush, swollen? Yeah I do get swollen down there, it annoys me.. but it usually lasts for a day or so... comes and goes! But I am not itchy and wether Im red or not I don't know. I can't have a look and I won't get a mirror out to do! 

D I am glad all is well, sorry I didn't respond to the text I got some problems with my phone today, I think it's broken, keeps switching itself off :cry: 

Lili when you're done please come here and clean too, I feel like poo and can't do anything... well I will cook for you!! As I need to do that anyway :)


----------



## -Linn-

oh and Lili is right Hett, nobody would get offended, although I bet I would be able to seriously give you all TMI, but I won't don't worry...


----------



## lili24

I would happily clean in return for food :lol: I would enjoy that actually lol! 

40lbs is not that bad, I'm at over 28lbs, I'm catching you! But at least you know you lose it all once you give birth like you did with DD :)


----------



## -Linn-

you're right I will lose it all, faster than I like probably! Don't want to know how much flabby skin I will have on my belly this time though. Shame you live further, I'd love to cook for you, but would not let you in my house if it wasn't clean lol... I wouldn't feel that comfortable letting a pregnant lady or anyone else come here to clean my house lol!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hey lili i got no prob with you being pregnant and cleaning my house :rofl:

I wish we all lived closer, would be sooooooo lovely to meet up on a regular basis and chat and moan to eachother xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Hey lili i got no prob with you being pregnant and cleaning my house :rofl:
> 
> I wish we all lived closer, would be sooooooo lovely to meet up on a regular basis and chat and moan to eachother xxxx


Emma you're the best :rofl: imagine your heavily pregnant friend comes round to clean your house :rofl: 

I hope we can meet sometime... I don't know when I can do it though, I feel like poo all the time, so at the moment I just couldn't! :( We have to at the latest when our babies are there though, it would be lovely. Don't you have the biggest house? We will all come round yours in July then :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have a 4 bedroom house, and has a big garden...............that would be great, we could have a bbq xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know, would not really let you clean my house, just made me giggle xxxxxxxxxx
Right so here is my 30 weeks bump guys xxxxxx



There is a frontal one on FB xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have a 4 bedroom house, and has a big garden...............that would be great, we could have a bbq xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> There is a frontal one on FB xxxx

Emma I would love that, and then my OH could just drive me too :) Ok not a mansion but you're house is definitely bigger than mine. Are your DDs currently sharing a room? Mine wants baby to sleep in with her and she will have to anyway so I'm glad! I guess you also keep a spare room for your step sons? But yeah it would be lovely to have a BBQ in July after we settled in with baby. When is your holiday again? I am going in August!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and your bump is lovely.. I might take a pic later too! I don't think I grew in the last few days lol!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah the girls share, and then we have a guest room/boys room, our room and now babies room xxxxx
I am going to france 8th to 18th Aug then to Scotland 25th Aug to 4th Sept, wilth DD's 6th bday on the 20th..................Aaaargh must be mad!!!!!! So yeah August is a bit manic to say the least!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma do our DDs have the same bday? So July would be good then? I am not doing anything in July and being due 6th August I should definitely have had baby by July :rofl: even if I go overdue :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma look at the tickers, our DDs have the same bday but yours is 4 years older than mine!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ohh thats spooky!! 

What's everyone doing this afternoon? I really want a nap... xx


----------



## lili24

Ooooohhh I want to meet you all but I live so far away! We used to travel lots before I was pregnant though, couldn't now because of my bladder, by the time I have got to the corner shop I need to go home for a wee again! But once baby is here we can meet up hopefully! :kiss: And we'll have to fly CJ over from Canada haha! 

I want a nap Charlotte but I won't sleep during the day because then I can't sleep at night! I force myself to stay awake xx


----------



## -Linn-

Im sitting on the couch doing nothing, waiting for DD to wake, then gotta do some dishes and play with play dough with her. Really exciting :rofl: I want a nap too, but don't nap when DD is asleep as I hate being woken up, would only like a nap if I could sleep as long as I like!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili we should all have a BBQ together somewhere... CJ is coming to London in December isnt she? Think she said something like that, maybe we can all get together then too!


----------



## mjt11907

good morning ladies... so i was hopen i may joing u all.. i am due june 29th and im haven a lil boy..Rylee cole is the name we picked for him... today i am offically starten my 3rd trimester.. 27 weeks today... i am so overjoyed to have made it this far.. as it was a bumpy road in the beginning... but so far everythings going great hes kicken like crazy and i have my 28 week ultrasound next tuesday!! i hope he will show us his face this time...as he must be shy cuz outta all the ones i have had he wont really show us his face!.... hope u all are doing good and haven healthy pregnancys


----------



## -Linn-

welcome mjt11907 and congrats for hitting 3rd tri :) 

may I ask how many kids you got? Good luck getting to see his face at the scan then!


----------



## mjt11907

this is my very first....so everythings all new to me.... i was pregnant early last year but i had a miscarriage in april and then fell pregnant again in october... which was extremly amazzeing since we didnt expect it to happen so fast... how about u?


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> yeah Emma look at the tickers, our DDs have the same bday but yours is 4 years older than mine!

3yrs difference??? Thought your DD was 2 and half? Mine is 5 and half x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome mjt11907.......................you are added hun x


----------



## mrsprogers

I'm not sure if I told you or not but my baby (due 7th June) is a girl x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes, if you look at the list on the front page you will see you are there xxx


----------



## -Linn-

mjt it is my 2nd, thought from your post you already had many kids, but I guess you meant you had many scans lol you said "as he must be shy cuz outta all the ones i have had he wont really show us his face".. so I figured you meant out of all the kids you had! Silly me! 

Emma sorry :dohh: I can't even do simple maths anymore of course 3 years... didn't realise they were born on the same day until today though, what a coincidence. My original due date was the 4th and I had her on the 20th so I keep saying I will have this baby on the 22nd but I know it won't just be the same!!


----------



## mjt11907

thanks emma for adding me... and no linn i ment scans lol sorry... i shoulda specified thats my fault... thats nice 2=number 2... i think after this one i onli want one more even tho my oh wants more then that lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

No i didn't realise either Linn......................very special girls xxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, wow this thread has been busy!!!

D - thinking of you hun, imagine you're crazy busy at work after having your appointment this morning!!!

Lili, how did things go yesterday for you? Didn't find a post that mentioned it...

Yes Linn, you're right, we'll all be coming over to London in December for my best friend's wedding! He was my "maid of honour" at our wedding :haha: I'll have to get Zoëlle her passport soon after her birth, we'll also be going to Istanbul in September for a conference for me (but I only can go if DH can get time off work as well, to take care of baby!). Would love to meet up with all of you when we come over!

My OB appointment went well today! Having a BPP (biophysical profile) done on August 13th, along with my next appointment. Thoroughly enjoyed my ice cream last night, had a full pint :blush:, half maple and half Irish Cream! Ended up not shopping because I forgot my Baby Gap gift certificate at home and didn't want to be tempted to pay full price for anything!

So neat Em and Linn that DDs share b-day!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome mjt11907!!!


----------



## Hett

mjt11907 - Hello!!! And welcome to 3rd tri! Not long now! :)

Oh ladies I got confused and my 31 week midwife appt is actually tomorrow at 4, not today. 

We went into town (OH and I) as he wanted me to look at 4 speaker systems and tell me which one I liked or which ones were too big as he wants to have it in the kitchen. Well I tell him the one I dislike due to the size (it is HUGE) and guess which one he goes for????? This one. I am cross and have said NO items in the kitchen are budging for the spaceship and reminded him the steriliser will also be out soon. I dread to think how much it cost too - it was his treat as he just got a little bonus from work. I am happy he treated himself to something nice as he has had such a rough old time being poorly, but really he could have listened to me! Why drag me in to town?!

I would love love love a meet up! Would be great fun! Even if we all met up for a big picnic somewhere in the summer to save us from invading your house Emma! Linn can be in charge of cakes....mmmmmmm! We only have a 2 bed house so would be a tight tight squeeze, otherwise I would offer!

Got a bouncy gym ball from Argos to use as a birthing ball but I am going to change it as it is huge when blown up! My legs hardly touch the floor! Lol!


----------



## lili24

Oh yeh CJ.. it was fine I just went onto the CTG monitor for 30 mins. Baby was happy so we came home :cloud9:

It is tomorrow that I have another scan to check the fluid levels xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh hett I think you don't live far from me and Emma, not sure but I live in Cambridgeshire! 

CJ fab you had a good time, I won't be coming to Turkey to meet you unfortunetely but will definitely try to come to London if you got time for a meeting while you're there, central london is about 1.5 hrs on the train from here.


----------



## lili24

Hett they never listen.. boys and their toys! My OH is obsessed with all things football and it drives me insane.. Still your OH does deserve a treat after what he has been through lately, maybe he could have picked a more practical one though :haha: Bless him!

I have my 31 week midwife appointment tomorrow too :) I don't like her! She will probably ask why I have gone there when I see midwives at the hospital twice a week but I still think I should have my normal appointments in the surgery?? I want to ask about antenatal classes anyway so hope she can give me some info! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

She should be able to give you info Lili xxx
My next apt is 34 weeks................they obviously arn't that fussed over here. Don't mind though xxx
CJ...............did you say before the wedding was at Brighton?


----------



## Hett

Lili - you definitely need to still go to your normal appts even if you have others! Ignore her if she questions it!!! The more appts the better I say!

Linn - Oh yes Cambridgeshire is very close to me! Brilliant! 

Emma - Do you have less appointments because its not your 1st baby?


----------



## -Linn-

hett if you would see my midwife you wouldnt think the more appointments the better, but I understand what you mean... more reassuring! you can check on facebook where exactly I live but I don't think it's far from essex! 

It is not my first baby and I got 2 weekly appointments as off 28 weeks, but TBH I come out of the appointments thinking how pointless it was, but with DD I thought like that as well... kind of makes the wait for baby shorter when you got lots of little mile stones to look forward to. The second time round it is all different! 

Gosh I feel like such crap, I can't eat anymore :( I just put a fish pie in the microwave,,, it's the tiniest thing and I managed half!


----------



## calilove77

Linn- I wish you were share some of that 'not being able to eat' with me! I feel like allll I ever do is eat!! The scale agrees with me!:haha:


----------



## -Linn-

calilove77 said:


> Linn- I wish you were share some of that 'not being able to eat' with me! I feel like allll I ever do is eat!! The scale agrees with me!:haha:

during my first pregnancy it was the same and now I just feel horrible all the time :cry: and I am not losing any weight, still seem to be putting it on!!! Mind I did eat lots in 2nd tri and so far I have gained around 40 lbs, luckily I don't own my own scales I just weigh myself at the midwifes or hospital when I'm there! with my first I gained 80 lbs... ooopps!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D - my friend and his family live in Brighton, but his fiancée and hers are from just outside London, so the wedding will there. Still awaiting a date!

Lili, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone thanks for being there for me today - all went as well as it could do thankfully - seems like I have a lazy baby! The specialist said his belly is measuring bigger than it should they reckon he is a big baby though, about 3.5lbs already at 29 weeks, so I have to go for a glucose test on Easter Sunday to check for gestational diabetes! Its ok though I dont mind given he is doing fine! 

Lili good luck tomorrow - you will be fine hon, 31 weeks - CONGRATS - you're entitled to your mw appts as part of your care plan so dont be bullied into feeling they are too much xxx Also congrats to Emma and Linn and CJ at 30 weeks xxx I dont think I've seen any stretchies yet I have had a look when trimming the lady garden but there's time yet i suppose - although I dont know how much more I can stretch! I use body lotion every day anyway and drink loads of water but what will be will be - Emma lucky mare, bet you dont get them this time either - nice bump too xx

Meeting up would be amazing - think its just me, Lili & E&L who are "up north"? But we can get cheap train tickets to London for like £9 one way sometimes would be fab to see CJ as well. I have a fairly big house but its ood shaped lots of rooms downstairs and only our bedroomm, bathroom and the nursery upstairs! And the worse thing is we have a big back garden that just doesnt get the sun, such a waste its like a jungle but Nathan will love it! 

Welcome MJT :flower:

I have gained 30lbs so far, have had no problems eating throughout and exercise has took a bit of a back burner this week. Linn I read your post and smiled, I remember your 2nd tri menus!!!! Cant beleive we are all nearly on countdown. 

Marie xx


----------



## lili24

I think you will be fine with the GTT, the worst part will probably be the fasting! Nathan is a nice weight, I dont think he sounds overly big. Layla was 3.3lbs at 30 weeks just as a comparison. Hopefully your results come back clear, fingers crossed again! :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would like to say that all JUNE babies have now entered 3rd Tri............................so well done to the 30th June for catching up with us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hett..................No i looked at my previous little journal for DD1 at it seems i had a 28 weeks apt, 34, 38 and 41......................same as this time around. I am not a worrier, so am fine with that! Is lovely to hear the hb, but i am not worried and is a bit of a hassle having to get there for just that, when i know all is ok xxxxxxx

CJ..............you will have to let us know where abouts in London the wedding is babe, would be fab to all meet up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LILI am thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning all :) 

Delilah I am glad it was good news, or no bad news! Hopefully you will still get to feel some of the movement as he grows bigger! 

I feel so bad, I can't stop coughing anymore... wondering wether I should go back to the GP, I don't think the amoxicillin is helping my chest at all. But surely my GP will think I'm mental if I go there every day! Will definitely go if it doesn't get any better! 

CJ do you know if it is safe to take hayfever medicine? Like Diphenhydramine? I think I am allergic which is making me ill so much every summer! I normally take one benadryl a day all spring and summer long! But I think I read in the packet not to take it when pregnant! 

How are you all? Im off to play group very soon and then I have to do my house, it is disgusting today! My lounge and kitchen urgently need sorting!


----------



## lili24

Morning :) 
Linn go back if you don't feel any better by tomorrow, I would! I got piriton for my itching which is an antihistimine like hayfever tablets so think it should be ok? But CJ will check for you :) I get awful hayfever in the summer, glad I won't be pregnant right through! 
Xxxxx

Breakfast time!


----------



## lili24

Oh look at my ticker!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW Lili.......................................nearly there!!!


----------



## Hett

Lili you are in the penultimate box!!!!! YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!! Wooooohooooo xxxx

Linn - take yourself back to the doctors sweetie, thats what they are there for!

Delilah - I can not even see my lady garden anymore, I dread to think of the state its in! Its so uncomfy to get down to that region! SO glad little (or big :) ) Nathan is all good! He sounds like a lovely weight. What a relief for you and Paul xxx

I took a bump picture! Now I just will have to ask OH to put it on my comp then I will upload it! 
Got a gorgeous baby blanket through the post today too!

NOW CLEANING! And then some work, then midwife at 4, then NCT ante natal tonight! Busy busy busy. Oh also midwife said when I spoke to her on the phone yesterday that I will probs need a pessary for the thrush! So off to docs later also to pick up a prescription!

Enjoy your Wednesdays ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning ladies!

I am here, feeling really tired today - keep waking up and feeling achey, not good. I usually sleep like a log. 

Linn - hope you feel better soon, I would get to the docs however many times a week xx

Lili - I am jealous of the ticker lol, April tomorrow woohoo

xxxxx


----------



## discoclare

HERE I AM!!!!!

Well I am one of the four ladies due on June 30th (my ticker is a day out) and have hit 3rd tri today. This means all June babies should be over here now! Woo hoo!

I have been lurking for the last week or so on third tri anyway as wasn't getting so much out of 2nd tri threads, but now I'm officially allowed here.


----------



## emmadrumm77

YAY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx So glad everyone has made it xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachm

I can't wait till June.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Welcome over ladies! :happydance:

Going to my midwife appointment now.. I feel larger than life! Like as soon as I hit 30 weeks my belly popped right out. Soon I might be able to give Linn a run for her money! :lol: Or maybe not lol xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Hett

Yay discoclare! Welcome! Glad we are all over now!

Lili - Good luck at MW, let us know how you get on!

Morning Charlotte!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hiya Hett, how's you??

Forgot to say hiya to discoclaire!!

x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili........................hope all goes well, am sure it will xxxxxxxxxx
I don't think anyone can beat Linn's bump......................oh unless they have tripletts :rofl: Only jealous hun xxxx


----------



## lili24

Haha. I'm back from there now, midwife was actually nice she is the one I am supposed to see but she's been off on sick leave. I told you my belly is catching up my FH was 28.5 :) which is a huge difference from 22cms 3 weeks ago don't you think?

She wrote babys position as 'long' in my notes, what does that mean? I'm pretty sure she's still breech.. 

Anyway I'm going for my scan now to measure fluid, keep your fingers crossed it hasn't gone down too much this week ladies!! Xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh yay Lili..........................Little Layla is growing a treat xxxxxx I think long means that the baby is back to back with you as opposed to being on one side of your body, but could be head down or breach................but either is good at this stage xxxxxxxxxx
Look forward to hearing that the fluid is ok as well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili that is fab. I will measure my uterus later if I can find a tape, then I will tell you much it measures. When I lie down I can now clearly feel the top of it and it's quite high up. I must take a bump pic in a minute and upload, you should do too Lili. 

I went to play group and been feeling a bit better, had a decent lunch at the cafe at the childrens centre and I did some of the dishes :happydance: now DD is in bed and I am resting. 

I decided I will go back to the doctors on Friday if it's still bad and ask about taking my inhaler premanently even when Im not ill, like I used to do until December 2008, and all 2009 I was fine until I got pregnant. But it's not long now, I'm in a good mood today :)

Congrats to everyone who's made it to 3rd tri, only seems like yesterday that we all got our BFPs and now it's not long until June!


----------



## Louisa K

Hi June mummies,

I had a scan today and wanted to share my measurements and compare with anyone else who has had a scan at around 30 weeks, just for interest!

My Placenta is still low and baby is breech, but I'm hoping theres some change at my 34 week scan, fingers crossed!

Anyway here's how baby is doing at 30weeks:

BPD 75.0 mm
HC 269.0 mm
AC 260.0 mm
FL 58.7 mm

Est weight: 3lb 6oz

Amniotic fluid index: 12.2 cm, deepest pool 3.8 cm.

I had the scan today because I've hardly felt baby move in a week, I have felt a few nudges here and there but no proper movements like before. Even in the scan she was totally still, it says "limited fetal movement seen" but they said she is ok? :huh: measures about right and appears healthy.

OH wants to get a second opinion from a private clinic but I said they won't tell us any different, wondered what you june mummies thought?


----------



## -Linn-

Your measurements seem fine but the reduced movement would worry me too, did they do a doppler scan?


----------



## Louisa K

Oh I don't know what a doppler scan is? It was the same scan that I had at 20 weeks?


----------



## -Linn-

I mean a uterine atery doppler scan, they check the bloodflow to and from the placenta! Cause you did feel more movement and then it got less? I think they should have offered some more monitoring. Maybe you should ring your midwife and tell her about it and tell her you are still worried and not happy just to wait a few more weeks, they have to take you seriously and you shouldn't have to pay privately!


----------



## Louisa K

-Linn- said:


> I mean a uterine atery doppler scan, they check the bloodflow to and from the placenta! Cause you did feel more movement and then it got less? I think they should have offered some more monitoring. Maybe you should ring your midwife and tell her about it and tell her you are still worried and not happy just to wait a few more weeks, they have to take you seriously and you shouldn't have to pay privately!

I know, I really shouldn't, I feel like I'm being a pain though and I feel really awkward now to ring again if I'm still worried. They deffo didn't do that doppler scan.


----------



## -Linn-

I would ring hun, better to be safe! They should at least do a CTG. Sorry I got no better advise, I understand you don't want to be a pain but better than worrying!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would ring as well.................Better to be a paranoid pain in the bum than something not being picked up! I would worry if fetal movement was less than before, would get some peace though!!!! My bean is just non stop!
Let us know what happens xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

see butterbean has very quiet days tho. or am i fooling myself? all the talk about movement on the board at the moment is making me feel like im not paying attention or dont care enough. it hasnt occured to me to phone them up.


----------



## Delilah

Welcome to the rest of the gang to thrid tri :happydance:

Lili, glad all was fine at mw - hope the scan was as good and your fluid levels are the same?

Louisa, it sounds like deja vu to me - if you read back a few days to find out what happened to me and my referral to a specialist - luckily nothing to worry about but I have never felt movement - if you have and now you are not apparently that is more of a concern so I would ring and say you are not happy - they dont want complaints and its better to cause a fuss than cover a potential problem - Im sure your baby is fine but you need to be reassured.

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh COME ON NATHAN!!!! LET MUMMY FEEL YOU MOVE...................STOP BEING LAZY AND GIVE HER I BIG KICK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Louisa K said:


> Hi June mummies,
> 
> I had a scan today and wanted to share my measurements and compare with anyone else who has had a scan at around 30 weeks, just for interest!
> 
> Anyway here's how baby is doing at 30weeks:
> 
> BPD 75.0 mm
> HC 269.0 mm
> AC 260.0 mm
> FL 58.7 mm
> 
> Est weight: 3lb 6oz
> 
> Amniotic fluid index: 12.2 cm, deepest pool 3.8 cm.

My placenta is still low too I get scanned again at 35 weeks and my baby is also breech.

My measurements at 29 weeks were:

FL: 56mm
HC: 283mm
AC: 278mm
EFW: 1673g


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, so happy all the June babies are here!!!

Linn, benadryl (diphenhydramine) is fine in pregnancy! One of the compounds in my anti-nausea meds is an antihistamine, combined with B6 

Lili, yay! Good growth, Layla!


----------



## nightkd

Hey girls, could some of you take a look at this thread and give me your opinion?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...42-weight-gain-has-halted-should-worried.html

I STILL haven't gained any weight :shrug: Just wondering if I'm okay waiting until MW appointment tonight, or if I should be pressing the matter more urgently? Bean is still moving, but it doesn't feel normal. Could well be her having a growth spurt, but my mum has made me a bit more concerned (plus was expecting to have put at least 1-2lb since I last weighed!!!).....

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

kd PLEEEEEEEEEEASE stop worrying! With my first DD i put on 6lb in 2nd tri and 2lb in 3rd tri! As long as you are eating well and baby is moving and the measurements seem ok then all will be well.................Just some people carry differently to others. Please stop worrying, it does not mean something is wrong.
I think E&L has lost loads this pregnancy?


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you are all ok.

Louisa, I had a problem last week with lack of movement. I went into the unit and she as down really low, spine forward which was blocking the movement I could feel. I def think position of baby affects how much you can feel but NEVER worry about being a pest, that is what they are there for, much better to get it checked out. Did they look at the heartbeat?

xx


----------



## -Linn-

I wouldn't worry about not putting on any weight, some women just don't. As long as you are not starving yourself it's fine!


----------



## nightkd

I'd be less worried if this was regular, it's the fact I've gained _consistently_ since I entered 2nd tri....and suddenly stopped. :shrug: I listened to Bean's HB yesterday to see if there was anything abnormal, but it's beating away in there pretty regularly and when DH wanted to play with the doppler before bed, she kicked at it and was rolling around.... :lol:

My hypnobabies stuff has arrived, so hopefully if it's stress-related (and generally to combat the recent stress!!) we can both relax and get on with that :thumbup:

I can't wait to get out of this apartment....

xx


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd said:


> I'd be less worried if this was regular, it's the fact I've gained _consistently_ since I entered 2nd tri....and suddenly stopped. :shrug: I listened to Bean's HB yesterday to see if there was anything abnormal, but it's beating away in there pretty regularly and when DH wanted to play with the doppler before bed, she kicked at it and was rolling around.... :lol:
> 
> My hypnobabies stuff has arrived, so hopefully if it's stress-related (and generally to combat the recent stress!!) we can both relax and get on with that :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to get out of this apartment....
> 
> xx

aww bless you, don't worry so much, but I know it is normal with your first I was the same. just think it is very very unlikely that something is wrong with your baby. i haven't been eating very much at all for the last 3 weeks or so and I am still putting on weight :wacko: we're all different hun! You're fine, if you get reduced movement go and get checked out but don't worry about not gaining any weight!


----------



## lili24

:o :o :o my fluid has gone uppppppppppp to 13cms! :o :o :o
It was 10 on Thursday! Yay!! 
I am hip hop happy xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive lost over a stone KD. 

ok im feeling really silly now....what are you lot classing as reduced movement. i dont feel butterbean for hours on end and sometimes when i do it only feels like hiccups not kicks for a day or more. should i be getting worried or checked out?


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> :o :o :o my fluid has gone uppppppppppp to 13cms! :o :o :o
> It was 10 on Thursday! Yay!!
> I am hip hop happy xxxx

whoop whoop!! :happydance: come on Layla!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

YAY LAYLA you brilliant little lady!!! Well done Lili.........your body is looking after her very well!! Am so so so so so so so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L if that is normal for your baby then fine, my baby is just constant movement........more than not, so if that changed then i would be concerned. Listen to your own instincts, am sure butterbean is fine hun xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks emma. i never worried about movements but then i wasnt reading about everyone elses worries with my other pregnancies


----------



## lili24

I don't get kicks hun, all I get is pushing and shifting or little nudges but no kicks any more, her legs are up straight over her head though. I think it depends what is normal for you, did she used to be a lot more active or is everything pretty much the same? Every time I go on the CTG they ask if I get more than 10 movements a day, do you get that? You have two girls to look after though too so you are probably not noticing movements as much as me, the girls keep you busy! Xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i honestly dont know Lilli. im aware of her at times during the day but i really dont register it. and like i said i sometimes dont feel her for hours maybe a whole day. i just feel like im not paying attention like you all are. feel a bad mum. :cry: i honestly couldnt tell you what is normal for her.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh lili so pleased for you!!! Thank is GREAT news!
Nightkd, I think my weight gain is stabilizing as well, haven't budged from 26-27 lbs now in a couple of weeks despite eating cake and easter eggs all weekend... I'm also eating healthy stuff, but normally when I eat a lot of sweets like this I pack on weight pretty easily. As long as baby's moving, I think you're fine!!!
8 WEEKS TO GO UNTIL I HAVE MY C-SECTION!!!! Yikes, still so much to do in so little time!


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy you shouldnt worry, you get used to butterbeans movement and if it suddenly feels different then get checked. My baby is moving, shifting, kicking and what I don't all know all the time... my belly is permanently moving, people are now always commenting on it and if I ever feel nothing (when is that?) then it's enough to stroke (not poke) my belly and I get some kind of response! So if I felt nothing for hrs on end I would be very worried but thats only cause I'm so used to feeling something all the time!


----------



## Hett

Lili that is FAB news! Wooohhhooo!

E&L, like the others have said, as long as you don't feel movement has reduced then i'm sure its all fine. But like Lili, said you are probably alot more active than me having 2 little ones already - most of the movement I feel is when I am resting xxxx

NK - don't worry hun, as long as your eating I wouldn't worry - will your MW measure your fundal height at your appts?

Just got back from my 31 week appt - Am anaemic (sp?) and have to take iron tablets, but am going to try the liquid sachets from the health food store as apparently the tablets make some women sick? Anyone had experience of this?

Fundal height hasn't really changed since 28 week appt. It is measuring 32/33 cm - I was concerned as it doesn't show growth in the last 3 weeks but she seemed happy! I said I was worried and she said don't worry.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili :happydance: 13cm is same as mine was last week and they thought that was brilliant :)


----------



## -Linn-

So here is finally the bump pic from this week!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Delilah

Yay!!! Go Layla xxxxx congrats on the ticker going up too Lili xx

Nice bump Linn you've gone HIGH now x

KD I have replied to your other thread I think you will be fine we are all differnet and so is each pregnancy as the girls with children will tell you. 

E&L dont worry please you know what is normal for you - I would love to just feel something but I am not stressing about that now, what will be will be and I know he is ok, butterbean will be fine too.

Yuck Hett at the sachets I think I'd be better with the tabs I am lucky and dont usually have reactions to meds. 

I have cancelled a meeting I had tomorrow (naughty) because it meant me going into Liverpool for one meeting which would be an hour and an hour's travel each way so dont feel too bad as I am only getting a nominal fee for it - I have called and rescheduled for Tuesday when I also have another meeting nearby to save two trips. So now I have an office day and hopefully an early finish for a long weekend!!!!!! Lots of work at the house to do this weekend for us so not that exciting but hoping to have the nursery finishted by the end of it!

We have ordered our stroller with weather canopy, belly bar and car seat adapter today - its the baby jogger summit xc 2010 all terrain model and car seat maxi cosi cabrio fix. I need to start thinking about cot bedding and hospital bags soon - cant wait to have the nursery looking like a baby room!

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*Linn OMG you need a wide angle lense*:rofl::rofl:
Linn i am the same, baby is on the move all the time, seems like it never sleeps! It must do when i am running after the girls xxx
CJ...................Wow 8 weeks..................that is so exciting!!!! :cloud9:
E&L..............you are on 3rd pregnancy hun...................just listen to your instincts hun, you would know if there was anything to worry about, and you are only thinking about it because you are reading other peoples comments.


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha Emma, I am afraid my basic digital camera will not take any other lenses! 
I think my baby sleeps all night, it never wakes me up and I only feel it when I wake to go to the toilet but then it's not proper kicking like mad (like usually) but just a little nudge! Unbelievably I didn't wake up for a wee last night, slept from 12 - 8 :) 

Delilah enjoy the weekend I also can't wait until my place looks ready for baby, if that is still going to happen lol... at least I nearly bought everything now, only getting car seat at the weekend and a buggy board for DD to stand on!


----------



## Hett

Linn I love your lovely bump!

Oh no Delilah what do the sachets taste like?! Good on you for canceling the meeting tomorrow, I don't blame you!

Got a photo all ready to upload! But have to dash out to NCT classes so will do it tomorrow pm!


----------



## E&L's mummy

its daft i know but im more nervous and panicy now than i was first time round. i think im just more aware of what can go wrong now then i was back then. im trying to keep a check on things at the moment cos im starting to slip somewhat. done nothing but snap at hubby today. feel liek i should be on a desert island for the next few days.

sorry ladies for being a wet blanket. xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

It's called being hormonal babe.............................and we ALL know about that! I get days when i think the baby will be born with 3 arms or something, and then i have to remember that the scans all looked fine and that baby seems well and healthy!
You are just having one of those days...............or weeks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L dont worry, I just rang OH and had such a tantrum! I didn't make any dinner and wanted to get fish and chips but he decided to visit his mate for a bit after work... so now my plans are all cancelled. Told him he can stay out as long as he likes and I will not eat anything now, as he asked if I wanted him to bring me McD!!! I said no... :dohh: but of course I have to act like a 2 year old and be stroppy! Wish I said yes but well I will probably sulk now for the rest of the night.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh forgot to mention we finally agreed and finalized our baby's name!!! :happydance:

Zoëlle Sarah Danica Lastname (DH's of course, although I'm keeping my own). I've already started working on the birth announcement, just need to fill in time, weight and length  :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## E&L's mummy

lovely CJ!!

i know girls im sorry. gonna head to bed soon and get some sleep. gotta go see my parents tomorrow for easter weekend....oh joy!!! :dohh:


----------



## Delilah

E&L that's what'll be wrong with you - the impending weekend :hugs:

Hett I've never had them but in my limited experience I dont like the powdery taste of sachets anyway - I used to be able to manage the fibergel orange ones at a push for constipation but now I just have a glass of orange every monring and it works a great.

Lol Linn you have made me laugh - hope he does bring you some food home!

CJ - love Zoelle's full name - where do the middle names come from do they have family links?

Mxx


----------



## Elle Number 4

CJ - That is such a pretty name. I am jealous that you have finalised a name. I am still really struggling with naming our little one.

Linn- What a fantastic bump you have going on!! I def look pregnant, but because this is baby #4 it is nowhere near as firm looking as yours!

E&L - I can completely relate to you. I talked to my mw and specialist about all my irrational fears which seem to be HUGE in my head this time around and they both said that it is completely normal for women to worry MORE with each pregnancy - not less. It has something to do with age apparently. The older we get (sorry, I don't mean to imply you are old, but I am now 34) the more we worry.

I had to meet with the specialist to book in my C-section. I am all booked in for a June 1 delivery (8wks, 5days to go!!!!!!!) This made it feel soooo real. I think I have been living in a kind of denial about this baby coming and now she will be here in 2 months. TWO MONTHS?!!??
Today is the last day of term for the kids and so, starting tomorrow, the boys will be home for 2 weeks, so that will help to kill a little bit of time. We are going to try to get to the beach before Autumn really hits and it gets too cold. I have also promised them that I will take them to the movies to see 'Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang'. Wish me luck!

Have a great day
XXX


----------



## lili24

Yehhh CJ I love it! :happydance:

Linn your bump is fabulous, in that orange top it looks like a big pumpkin! :haha: cos it's so rounded and perfect! 

Lookin forward to your bump Hett I don't think we've seen yours yet! I must take one for this week! 

E&L you are a fantastic mummy! I can't believe you would think any different.. :flower: :flower: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks everybody, I feel like my bump doesn't need to get any bigger now. I got such a pain in my groin tonight, but only when I'm walking, what a shame OH has to bring me drink and food :) He is just getting a chinese! 

Elle, my bump is only firm cause I am pregnant lol, when I wasn't pregnant my belly was far from firm!! It was small but with excess skin! I find that I am worrying so much less than I did with DD, I keep feeling guilty, I am never worried. Maybe it is cause the baby is moving so so so much. I'm 26 now so not so old but older than with DD. 

It's been so cold again today, I just had to put on the central heating on, already had it off for over a week now! And I don't like it, it's making me cough. 

CJ lovely name you picked. Thought you wanted to use your surname as middle name, you're not doing that anymore now? I liked that! 

Hahaha Lili a pumpkin, I didn't think of that. I like that orange tshirt cause it is still long enough to cover the entire bump, the other tops are getting short when I don't have over bump trousers on. I just don't like to have my belly exposed, also when I'm not pregnant! I seem to see a lot of people who don't wear maternity clothes and just have half their bump hanging out, but I wouldn't feel comfortable like that personally! 

So where is your bump pic? I want to see it :)

E&L don't be sorry, it's all normal hun :hugs: good night!


----------



## Louisa K

Delilah said:


> Louisa K said:
> 
> 
> Hi June mummies,
> 
> I had a scan today and wanted to share my measurements and compare with anyone else who has had a scan at around 30 weeks, just for interest!
> 
> Anyway here's how baby is doing at 30weeks:
> 
> BPD 75.0 mm
> HC 269.0 mm
> AC 260.0 mm
> FL 58.7 mm
> 
> Est weight: 3lb 6oz
> 
> Amniotic fluid index: 12.2 cm, deepest pool 3.8 cm.
> 
> My placenta is still low too I get scanned again at 35 weeks and my baby is also breech.
> 
> My measurements at 29 weeks were:
> 
> FL: 56mm
> HC: 283mm
> AC: 278mm
> EFW: 1673gClick to expand...

Sounds like we have very similar babies! I'll have a read back at what happened to you. Thanks for putting up your measurements to, it's nice to compare! :flower:


----------



## Louisa K

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, hope you are all ok.
> 
> Louisa, I had a problem last week with lack of movement. I went into the unit and she as down really low, spine forward which was blocking the movement I could feel. I def think position of baby affects how much you can feel but NEVER worry about being a pest, that is what they are there for, much better to get it checked out. Did they look at the heartbeat?
> 
> xx

Yeah they checked pretty much everything, her heart was beating good and strong, but she just looked so still on the monitor, it was horrible :cry:


----------



## lili24

Oh I forgot to take one, I changed all our bedding and then kinda collapsed on it :lol: How can changing a bed make me feel like I just ran a marathon haha! Tonight I've got the worst heartburn of my life.. OH has gone to McDonalds to get me a milkshake and a mcflurry to see if they work :haha: :winkwink:

I know what you mean Linn about tops.. I think it's gross when people have their bellys hanging out, pregnant or not lol. I only wear ones that cover me up, although I've not bought any maternity clothes yet?? I have lots of like tunic tops so they are quite long anyway.. Looking forward to the warmer weather though! xxx


----------



## lili24

Double post!

Louisa my baby doesn't seem to move much on my scans these days either, I think they just have less room now and can't always be on the go. I'm sure your baby is fine, all the measurements are good and a really good weight too :flower: xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Hi again ladies, thanks for the replies from earlier, hope I replied to everyone, just wanted to let you know that I've just been out for a drive with OH and while I was waiting for him to collect our dinner (naughty takeaway but it is pay day! lol) I was listening to a bit of mellow magic in the car and the baby started moving around and she's still moving around now! The music has deffo woken her up!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Oh I forgot to take one, I changed all our bedding and then kinda collapsed on it :lol: How can changing a bed make me feel like I just ran a marathon haha! Tonight I've got the worst heartburn of my life.. OH has gone to McDonalds to get me a milkshake and a mcflurry to see if they work :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> I know what you mean Linn about tops.. I think it's gross when people have their bellys hanging out, pregnant or not lol. I only wear ones that cover me up, although I've not bought any maternity clothes yet?? I have lots of like tunic tops so they are quite long anyway.. Looking forward to the warmer weather though! xxx

Ok if you are saying it, I agree about it being gross lol, I only wear maternity tops but they are getting too short, or maybe I'm getting too big!

Can't wait to see the bump tomorrow then :)


----------



## nightkd

Had my MW appointment today and I'm measuring small (going by fundal height, which obviously isn't THAT reliable)...Plus I've only gone up 1cm when I should've gone up 3cm.... Not really worried (it IS fundal height!). 

I told the MW that Evelyn's behaviour had changed and she'd become more quiet the past few days and she looked a bit concerned when DH told her that I also hadn't gained any weight for the past month or so, but said we'd keep an eye on it and see if maybe I need a diet change (eg a higher intake of calories)...she said if we're getting a good 10 kicks a day out of Bean, then that's not a huge problem....and said it's possible that the stress over the weekend is the reason Bean has become quieter, just to let her know if we don't get 10 proper kicks..

Soo, just thought I'd update. Still need to get a bump picture to compare to a few weeks ago...

On a more positive note we should be getting a 4D scan either Friday or next week at some point ^_^ and I'm working on decorations for the nursery....annnnd hypnobabies CDs! Woo.

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah forgot to mention: good on you for rescheduling that meeting! I think the two of us need to listen to our bodies a bit more  And I hope Nathan gives you a good movement soon :hugs:

E&L I think you're an amazing mother, don't get yourself down thinking otherwise! You have your 2 daughters to keep you busy, that's why you don't notice butterbean as much. To be honest I don't really notice Zoë moving unless I'm actually sitting still, which is rare during the day...

Thanks ladies, it was a real chore for DH and I to agree on the middle name. He just really wouldn't accept Charlotte, so Danica was another one that I like and he said he liked it too so I made him shake on it before he changed his mind :dance: D - no, they are just names that we like (and agreed on). Linn, myself and my 3 sisters all have 2 middle names, so when I mentioned I wanted to do this too for our kids and continue this tradition, I gave in to the fact it would be too long for baby to have first name, 2 middle names, my surname then his surname... I might regret it later, but I wanted the 2 middle names, just so that she has more options if she doesn't like Zoëlle in the future... I went through a phase where I used my middle name Joëlle and as long as it's part of your legal name you can use whichever one you want!

Nice bump Linn!!! Here's my bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rensben

hello everyone!

My June bug is a March lamb! Gabriel James born March 31st at 3.6 pounds and doing well!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow rensben, great weight for 30 weeks and 5 days, glad to hear he's doing well! Congrats!!!


----------



## lili24

Well done Rensben.. Congratulations!! You are our 2nd June baby arrival!! :) 

Nice bump CJ! 
I haven't got much to say I'm up at nearly 4am with this awful heartburn and NOTHING is giving me relief. Hope I fall asleep soon...
If I'm not back in the morning I have chopped my head off!!!


----------



## SylvieB

Congratulations rensben and glad all is well with your little man!


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations Rensben, glad your little man is doing well, lovely name xx


----------



## Delilah

What's everyone up to for the 4 day weekend - in the UK anyway? 

I hope most of mine will be spent getting things ready at home apart from Sunday when we have a family Easter meal. 

We have to finish painting the nursery shelves, put up skirting boards in the nursery, build the smaller unit downstairs in the sitting room and generally clean the house so I'm hoping by Monday night we actually have the nursery looking good and I am situated downstairs to work - although I may continue working upstairs until Nathan arrives as it is so much nicer to work in on the counter in front of the window, the front of our house gets the sun all day - I just have my laptop, printer and working files in the nursery at the minute - my new "home" will be the dining table eventually.

Nice bump CJ x

Mx


----------



## littlepne

omg can't believe it's april!

it's my neice's 18th birthday this weekend so we're having a big family meal on Sunday, I'm expecting birth stories and being told how huge I am!

I got my sis to take a bump pic the other day as well as my camera still won't work so when she e-mails it me I'll post :)

And congrats to Rensben!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Well done Rensben.. Congratulations!! You are our 2nd June baby arrival!! :)
> 
> Nice bump CJ!
> I haven't got much to say I'm up at nearly 4am with this awful heartburn and NOTHING is giving me relief. Hope I fall asleep soon...
> If I'm not back in the morning I have chopped my head off!!!

God Lili I had it bad last night too, thought I was going to die. OH woke me up when he came to bed and then I was half asleep with this horrible heartburn, at first I didn't even know what was going on, just thought it was all over! 

Rensben congrats on your new arrival, hope he is doing well! 

CJ your bump is getting big too, it's lovely :hugs: 

I cancelled some plans I had made for today, I felt so bad the last few days I just need a day home today. Need to do lots of cleaning but at least I can rest whenever I like. 

I don't pay attention to the movement either, but it is impossible not to notice it, I even get beaten when I'm walking around now. This morning I could see and feel a foot by my belly button, it looked so funny, but I had no camera to take a video :( After I got up it was gone of course.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah not planning much this weekend, apart from sorting out things... just like you! I planned a couple of Easter Egg hunts for DD and that's it :)


----------



## Kailm

Nice bump Pics CJ & Linn!, hope you're all doing well? 

I have had a crappy last 24 hours. Midwife said yeaterday that baby has an ectopic heart beat and that she was concerned about my fundal height as it hasn't increased since my last appointment 3 weeks ago (where I was 3cm above what it should have been) so it's still spot on for what it should be now though. So she's going to book me a growth scan for next week. But then last night i awoke about 12:30 having period like pains in both my uterus and lower back and tightenings. i got a little concerned when they were as regular as 5 mins but not overly painful, just like strong braxton hicks. so i gave in at about 3am and rang the hospital who said i could come in and be checked over or leave it another hour & take paracetamol and see how things go - so I chose the latter, and they eased off and managed to get some sleep. I awoke to lots of movements this morning but still getting the tightenings about every hour, so have spoken to a midwife who suggests as it's my 3rd baby I may have an irritable uterus and if it starts getting more regular again that i should get checked at the hospital. Are any of you girls suffering from this? x


----------



## lili24

God I didn't get to sleep til 7 cos of it Linn, and I drank 2 pints of milk in the process. It is the only thing I hate about being pregnant, it's making my life hell! 
Was having a nice sleep in then got woke up by someone doing an April fools.. Fuck off I don't need pranks played on me after no sleep! :lol:
But I'm happy it's April :) I'll be using the weekend to sleep, eat and chill! What's new? :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning beautiful girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:

kd................what is your 28 week fundal height then? Mine was 27cm at 29+2weeks, so am small too xxxxx Glad you are having your 4D scan soon, that will ease your mind alot that everything is fine xxx:thumbup:

CJ....................So sorry i didn't comment on your chosen names............they are lovely! I think you are brave having your girl have a different surname from you, i would hate that! My cousin is the same, and never changed her surname when she married, due to her also being a dr and was a hassle to change it at that time xxxxx She hates it sometimes xxxxx Ooooooh and am loving the bump, Zoelle is looking good in there xxxx

Rensben................WOOHOO..............congrats to you, glad all seems well :happydance:xxxxxx

Kailm..................I am not the same, but i have been having BH probably every hour all day, since i was 27ish weeks, it is my 3rd as well..................never even thought to ask, as they are not painful, just uncomfy xxxxxx:shrug:

I am in such a* GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD* mood today, It is the last day of school and then the easter holidays, so i get* BOTH* my girls all day everyday for 2 and a half weeks!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
play play play play play xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx LOVE IT xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I think Zoelle will have the same surname as CJ cos she has the same name as her hubby but uses her maiden name too I think? That's what I always thought anyway :) Layla will have her dads name.. I'm in no rush to get married either so we will have different names for a while xx

Emma you sound very excited about the holidays, so cute!


----------



## calais

nightkd said:


> Had my MW appointment today and I'm measuring small (going by fundal height, which obviously isn't THAT reliable)...Plus I've only gone up 1cm when I should've gone up 3cm.... Not really worried (it IS fundal height!).
> 
> I told the MW that Evelyn's behaviour had changed and she'd become more quiet the past few days and she looked a bit concerned when DH told her that I also hadn't gained any weight for the past month or so, but said we'd keep an eye on it and see if maybe I need a diet change (eg a higher intake of calories)...she said if we're getting a good 10 kicks a day out of Bean, then that's not a huge problem....and said it's possible that the stress over the weekend is the reason Bean has become quieter, just to let her know if we don't get 10 proper kicks..
> 
> Soo, just thought I'd update. Still need to get a bump picture to compare to a few weeks ago...
> 
> On a more positive note we should be getting a 4D scan either Friday or next week at some point ^_^ and I'm working on decorations for the nursery....annnnd hypnobabies CDs! Woo.
> 
> xx

Hey, Im a little behind you but my fh is always measuring 1-3cms small. Ive just been told to expect another small baby. My first was 6pounds 4 born at 40+5 weeks. Im hoping my little girl stays in till 40weeks.

Have fun at your 4d scan :) They're amazing. Im going on April 10th :happydance:


----------



## hayley200

im due 15th of june :) soo excited were is everyone from ?? any of you doing the yorbabe course this month ?? xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh i see...............................re: CJ's surname xxxxxx
Lili...............I am soooooooooo excited about the holidays, i love it when i get them both together all the time! 
Welcome Hayley...............No i am not doing that course xxxx What team you on hun? Let me know and will add you to the list on the front page (if you not on there)
Calais.................goog good on a small baby! Would hate to give birth naturally to a 9lb baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kailm

emmadrumm77 said:


> Morning beautiful girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:
> 
> kd................what is your 28 week fundal height then? Mine was 27cm at 29+2weeks, so am small too xxxxx Glad you are having your 4D scan soon, that will ease your mind alot that everything is fine xxx:thumbup:
> 
> CJ....................So sorry i didn't comment on your chosen names............they are lovely! I think you are brave having your girl have a different surname from you, i would hate that! My cousin is the same, and never changed her surname when she married, due to her also being a dr and was a hassle to change it at that time xxxxx She hates it sometimes xxxxx Ooooooh and am loving the bump, Zoelle is looking good in there xxxx
> 
> Rensben................WOOHOO..............congrats to you, glad all seems well :happydance:xxxxxx
> 
> Kailm..................I am not the same, but i have been having BH probably every hour all day, since i was 27ish weeks, it is my 3rd as well..................never even thought to ask, as they are not painful, just uncomfy xxxxxx:shrug:
> 
> I am in such a* GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD* mood today, It is the last day of school and then the easter holidays, so i get* BOTH* my girls all day everyday for 2 and a half weeks!!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> play play play play play xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx LOVE IT xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Emma...thanks for ypur response! mine are every hour now like yours and like you, just uncomfy...completely different to how they were last night...so hope fully it will all say calm now! 
I know what you mean about school hols...I have been waiting for these 2 weeks...so pleased that I have been able to take both weeks off of work to spend with my girls! and then i only have to go back to work for three weeks until my maternity leave starts, but only have go to work 3 days for each of those 3 weeks as I have more annual leave to take! Yipppee! :happydance:

Oh and I have had some good news ...my SIL had her 1st baby yesterday 10 days early - 6lb 10oz a little boy! I'm so pleased to be an aunty now!

I was also surprised to see we have our 2nd June baby arrive, glad to see baby is doing well, congrats Rensben!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili here it's the same, babies got dads name and no plans to get married, although we have been engaged for a few years now! weddings are just too expensive! 

I get heartburn no matter what I eat, I had one bread roll for breakfast with ham and afterwards got the worst heartburn, which is why I really don't want any lunch! 

Kailm :hugs: sorry to hear you had such a crappy night, I get period like pains in my bump every night, last night it was so bad for me too... heartburn and cramping and I wasn't even properly awake, I was totally freaked out but luckily fell back asleep! 

hehe CJ will have to clarify this for us, I thought she didn't change her name when she got married but might be wrong. As far as I understand her last post about it. Zoelle will just have hubbys last name. Originally it was going to be her surname as second middle name but not anymore! Hope I got that right now. 

I just cleaned and washed for 2 hrs and it still looks horrendous down here, I hate to say it but my rabbit is doing my head in. There is rabbit food and hay everywhere on the floor... we didn't get him neutered and he is not a nice rabbit lol... he just wants to destroy everything and throws all the food and hay around and it always looks dirty here no matter how much I hoover! It only lasts for 5 minutes and then th floor is dirty again! So I hope he will finally move outside this weekend. OH is building him an outside hutch. 

I will measure my fundal height and check let you all know later what it is! I got no tape but will do it somehow :)


----------



## Kailm

Linn -sorry to hear you had a bad night too! I can totally sympathise with the heart burn, I have just started to suffer from it over the last couple of weeks, not nice. I haven't been on here in a while - are you due another scan soon?


----------



## -Linn-

I had a scan last week, and now won't need anymore as everything was perfect! To be honest I am glad, I was looking forward to the scans, but... the poking hurt me quite a bit and baby is so big and they are mainly focused on measurements that you don't get to see anything other than still pictures for them to do the measurements! But yeah baby was measuring on 50th centile, turned head down (was breech before), placenta moved up and water levels were good too. So I can give birth vaginally and now just seeing midwife. 

I am sure your baby will be fine hun, FH is not accurate. When midwife did mine at 28 weeks I thought my uterus was higher than she was measuring as I was getting movement higher up! 

Now it's back to cleaning for me, gotta make lunch too and soooo dreading it.. might just force some heinz tomato soup and toast down or something! For dinner I made a Lasagne... don't fancy it but DD and OH did :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I had this morning off work - its was bliss!

Anyway I played Baby Einstein music through my iPhone, on my belly and bubs was going mad!! It was great. I'm going to continue to do it as I really think he enjoyed it!! I hadn't had a big kick for ages, so it was great - love my little Ethan Baby xx


----------



## calais

emmadrumm77 said:


> Calais.................goog good on a small baby! Would hate to give birth naturally to a 9lb baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


HAHA i know.. i rather a lil baby anyday, aslong as they're healthy :) Its just weird to see on peoples tickers at 35-36 weeks the babies weight cos thats the weight my son was born overdue.


----------



## Kailm

ah Linn, that's great news about your scan - so pleased all is good for you! Enjoy your lunch! hmmm lasagne for dinner - now you got me wanting! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I think Zoelle will have the same surname as CJ cos she has the same name as her hubby but uses her maiden name too I think? That's what I always thought anyway :) Layla will have her dads name.. I'm in no rush to get married either so we will have different names for a while xx
> 
> Emma you sound very excited about the holidays, so cute!

Actually I cannot change my surname, as it is impossible to have my medical license certificates changed without rewriting exams to prove it is in fact me (it would cost in the order of $12000 to do that, plus I've already studied for 16 years, have no intention of going through that again!). So I've kept my own surname, I've just added DH's to my FB account and on my driver's license (as a combined, not hyphenated last name). Ideally I would have wanted to hyphenate our surnames for our kids, but DH was dead set against that so no other choice but what he wanted (he's English Canadian so he's not used to the French-Canadian way of doing things!). It really doesn't bother me at all, most professional women I know here are doing the same as us. I have an issue with men expecting women to change the surname they've lived with all their lives anyways out of principal, so I would have kept my own even if I weren't a doctor. In French-Canadian culture, women do NOT change their surnames when they marry. I like mine more than his anyways, no one knows how to pronounce his!!! :haha:

I'm working from home today, having a massage, and then have 4 days off to tidy up the nursery and shop for more baby gear... My next baby shower is April 10th (next Saturday) so by then I'll know what I won't get. I have a feeling no one will be getting us the big stuff anyways so might start buying some of that over the weekend! We have an Easter dinner with friends on Saturday night, and an Easter brunch on Sunday AM. Kind of relieved our relatives don't live nearby, it's nice to spend this holiday with friends and not have to travel!

The weather is supposed to be beautiful here, with 23-25'C and sunshine! I'm awaiting 6 parcels to be delivered, hopefully they'll arrive before DH comes home from school at 1PM today (he knows about the purchases, but if he sees them all he'll comment again about what an online shopaholic I am!). I'm expecting: 57 diapers (XS, S, M and one-size), a breast pump, cotton wipes and cotton breast pads, my ERGO baby carrier, organic soaps for baby, Zoëlle's decorated letters to put above crib, and I think that's about it :blush:

OK, off to do my treadmill before my 11AM phone conference with the outreach clinic (it's in Northern Ontario, I'm their geneticist and we chat for about 1 hour each week about our cases...).

Hope everyone is having a good day!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ............wow what a purchase!!! I hope it arrives soon, it is such fun online shopping xxxx I hope i didn't offend you about surname, was just wondering that was all. I suppose it is what you feel comfy with, and you do, so that is fab xxxxxx
I just had a rocket salad with coleslaw and salami............sounds boring, but i really enjoyed it. Then i had a flapjack which we made the other day! I think (fingers crossed) i maybe coming out of this horrid sickness thing i have had xxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No worries Em, I think a big part of it is cultural and as long as everyone respects each other's view points in my mind, it makes a big difference!

I'm hungry but need to do my speed walking before eating, otherwise HELLO bad heartburn! BTW, Lili and Linn sorry to hear you had such crappy nights, and you too kailm :-(


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> kd................what is your 28 week fundal height then? Mine was 27cm at 29+2weeks, so am small too xxxxx Glad you are having your 4D scan soon, that will ease your mind alot that everything is fine xxx:thumbup:




calais said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> Had my MW appointment today and I'm measuring small (going by fundal height, which obviously isn't THAT reliable)...Plus I've only gone up 1cm when I should've gone up 3cm.... Not really worried (it IS fundal height!).
> 
> I told the MW that Evelyn's behaviour had changed and she'd become more quiet the past few days and she looked a bit concerned when DH told her that I also hadn't gained any weight for the past month or so, but said we'd keep an eye on it and see if maybe I need a diet change (eg a higher intake of calories)...she said if we're getting a good 10 kicks a day out of Bean, then that's not a huge problem....and said it's possible that the stress over the weekend is the reason Bean has become quieter, just to let her know if we don't get 10 proper kicks..
> 
> Soo, just thought I'd update. Still need to get a bump picture to compare to a few weeks ago...
> 
> On a more positive note we should be getting a 4D scan either Friday or next week at some point ^_^ and I'm working on decorations for the nursery....annnnd hypnobabies CDs! Woo.
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey, Im a little behind you but my fh is always measuring 1-3cms small. Ive just been told to expect another small baby. My first was 6pounds 4 born at 40+5 weeks. Im hoping my little girl stays in till 40weeks.
> 
> Have fun at your 4d scan :) They're amazing. Im going on April 10th :happydance:Click to expand...

DH thinks they said 24cm (though I thought 26cm...he was listening more than me, so I'm not sure now)... I've only gained 1cm in the past 3 weeks... And no weight in the past 4... :shrug: It's just weird seen as I've been doing okay up until now... I know you're meant to plateau once you reach a certain point, but this is a wee bit early for that.

Honestly I'm not panicking or anything :shrug: Just wondered if I SHOULD be, because I've been so calm (especially for me) throughout this pregnancy... :lol:

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it...have been for a few weeks now! We're talking about getting one while we're at DH's parent's house this weekend, so they can come along. :)

Having a bit of a crap day today. I woke up at about 5:30am needing to pee, got up, air conditioner was trying to start but not working (as usual)... so DH got up and made it work (it randomly shut off and stank of burning) we were lying there discussing whether he was going into work early....then something exploded - like a huge bang. We both thought it was the air conditioner/water heater/fuse box, so he jumped out of bed and said there was something wet on the floor (so then we both thought it was defo the water tank had exploded or something..) he flipped the switch for the A/C off and went out and then we realised it was a bottle of chocolate milk. Gross. It had somehow managed to sit down beside the bed without us noticing it there, for some time....pressure had built up...there's chocolate milk 'vomit' all over the walls/bed/clothes/etc now...DH has had to go into work obv, so I'm here feeling sick already, smelling like rotting milk now and scrubbing the walls and sorting out washing. Yum. Got some stuff that needs disinfecting too (probably the whole room tbh!) so what a fun filled day I'm in for. :thumbup::wacko::dohh:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm - I did not enjoy it. I have totally gone off food, I don't know why, but I am never hungry anymore! You can come here for tea and have my Lasagne! 

Charlotte - I am getting big kicks all the time, maybe I should try the Einstein music to make baby go to sleep? :rofl: 
What music is it? Maybe my DD would like it, I am looking for some music Cds for her. 

CJ I don't know how to pronounce his name either, I already wondered! You are right yours is much easier. Here it's the other way around, noone can pronounce my name. 

Enjoy working from home :) I am waiting for some parcels too, but nothing is arriving. Apart from these leggins for the baby https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/newborn/5/2, the tshirts are already here :) 
Also waiting for my crib and a parcel with chocolates from my mum, but I guess they are not coming anymore. It's a bank holiday tomorrow and we had no mail at all today, typical! It's not a bank holiday today!!! Do you need anymore diapers now? Lol 

Calais how much did your son weigh? My DD was 6lbs 13 and 16 days late, so she was considered small (5th centile)! I think this baby will be bigger, but I don't care as long as she gets here safe and sound. 

DD is in bed now so I am going to sit on the sofa and relax!


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ...............so true, i agree xxxx

kd....................You did make me giggle! How horrid though..................must stink xxxx


----------



## Kailm

Linn,You'd have a shock if i turned up! hope you find something you like to eat soon - I'm the opposite - I just want to eat all the time - i'm having to find some self control! oh and milk - how i just crave the stuff!


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> kd....................You did make me giggle! How horrid though..................must stink xxxx

Oh yes. The house smells nasty. I'm just going to go and put the bedding in the washer and continue my 'spring clean' :sick:

I hurt my bloomin' arm lifting the cat off the windowsill though, so maybe I'll just have to leave some of the cleaning for DH :lol:

xx


----------



## cm&littlem

Hi to all the June babies out there, can not believe time has gone so quick.


----------



## lili24

Ewwwww ewww ewwww I can imagine the spilt chocolate milk... Poor you nightkd :( Seriously FH is a load of poo.. don't worry about it! Evey is still as active as ever, and you are still eating normally, I reckon you just have a fast metabolism. Maybe next week you will come on here like 'oh shit I gained 10lbs this week!' and it will all catch up with you :haha:

Linn I've got those leggings and tops.. as well as everything else Next stock for baby girls :lol: How cute are they!

Thanks CJ I understand now about the name, that's why I thought you had the same name (facebook). If I got married I would keep my surname and just add OHs onto the end! 

Charlotte what is the baby Einstein? I've got an iphone :) 

Oh and Linn if I go full term that is how much I think Layla will weigh (6lb13) xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ i couldnt wait to change my name when we got married. i didnt want to be that person anymore....i wanted to be Mrs..... even tho i share that with MIL :haha: your right tho it is all culture. 

only quickly popped in before i dissappear for a few days. have a good one ladies. xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ps...70!!! days till i meet butterbean. :dance:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I dont have everything, just some stuff. They bring out new stuff all the time and I don't like all of it, but most :) 

Baby Einstein is just music and dvds for babies, you can get cds at tesco lol... I think you can just download. Have a look on your phone where you can download the music! 

Oh and you are right ewwwww the chocolate milk. That would have put me in such a mood. Poor nightkd :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> Ewwwww ewww ewwww I can imagine the spilt chocolate milk... Poor you nightkd :( Seriously FH is a load of poo.. don't worry about it! Evey is still as active as ever, and you are still eating normally, I reckon you just have a fast metabolism. *Maybe next week you will come on here like 'oh shit I gained 10lbs this week!' and it will all catch up with you *:haha:

:haha:

I really think with her quietness this weekend, she may have been having a growth spurt or something...her pokes seem to have gotten harder (and more painful :dohh:)...

On top of the gross milk crap, I just threw up (wasn't feel well this morning BEFORE the rotting milk sprayed all across the bedroom) which just makes the start of my day perfect :rofl: Something I ate yesterday at about 2pm! :shrug: WTF?

Anyway, so THAT was TMI.. I really must go and get the washing started now...I was delaying a bit because (apart from having to go back into the bedroom) the washer is LOUD and it's not even 9am here yet, so I don't wanna wake the neighbours up...

xx


----------



## nightkd

P.S Why is my husband not pitying me and coming home from work to help me clean because I'm sick? :grr::dohh::lol:


----------



## -Linn-

you are right, your husband should do it :rofl: not a good thing to happen when you are pregnant!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD that is gross, I hope you didn't throw up trying to clean that! Just the thought of milk gone bad makes me want to gag...

Done treadmill, no mail yet! There will be none tomorrow nor Monday since it's a 4 day weekend here too, so I hope some arrive today!

I weighed only 6lbs 4oz when I was born at 42 weeks. Was supposed to be born in the 3rd week of May but came June 7th. And I've always been small (height wise) since then  DH was 8lbs 12oz, yikes!

Yes Lili, that's what I did, just added his name to mine on my driver's license but won't change anything else though. We will be making a passport for Zoëlle as soon as she comes, the parents name are listed on it so it will clearly show I am her mother despite not having the same surname.

Linn, his last name, believe it or not, is pronounced "Cookit". With all those letters in there you would never guess the pronounciation is so simple :haha:


----------



## nightkd

My mum said "Nothing worse than off milk"....Uhh, I can think of something...ROTTING EGGS :sick: I prefer off milk to rotting eggs...but I'd much prefer neither!! :haha:

Anyway! Procrastinating! WASHING!

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL KD we posted at the same time! Sorry to hear you threw up hun, that really sucks... Hope it was just a one-time thing!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ I would have never thought! That is easy then :) 

Seems you are as lucky as me with your deliveries today, now we can hope for Saturday, although you still got a few hrs left! Just annoys me that we didn't even get any letters like it's already a bank holiday today... maybe those mailmen have all booked long weekends. Normally we get mail every day!


----------



## nightkd

ARGH! My internet just cut out as I sent my last message... :dohh:

Stupid communal washer didn't wash the duvet/sheet I put in...so I've had to use my already limited quarters to put the duvet in for a long cycle...hopefully it will actually come clean this time?! :wacko::grr:

Is anyone else having/had as crappy a day as me?! :lol:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ i can not believe you have bought MORE diapers!!! You must have a room for just them!

kd......................hun, sit down after you have put the washing machine on and chill for a bit xxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

I'm trying V.V I'm pretty F'd off that DH has time to talk to his cousin on FB about what he was up to last night, but not time to reply to any of my messages... :shrug: I have a sh*thole of a cat pissing me off, the house smells like milk vomit, the washing machine doesn't work, I only have enough quarters to dry the duvet (and have about 4 more loads that need washing and drying) and there's rotting milk drying into my carpet as I type. 

-SIGH-

TBH I think I might just wash my hands, get my huge tub of ice-cream out and play some Xbox :rofl:

I did start sorting Bean's clothes etc, which I've been meaning to do...so I might take a break, have something to eat and then go back and just do that. I can finish cleaning when DH gets home (and brings me some upholstery cleaner)...

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies, yeah the baby music was downloaded, it's mainly classical but bubs likes the nursery rhyme stuff, thats a bit more cheerful. I've seen DVD's, books and toys in the Baby Einstein range at boots, I've heard babies are amazed with the range, crazy really.

Soooooo pleased we have tomorrow & Monday off work  sleep in xx


----------



## lili24

No kd.. You are definitely having the worst day out of us all today! :flower:

I'm going to get my hair done soon, a bit of me time! :cloud9: My hair is growing ridiculously fast in pregnancy, and having roots is not a good look! 

Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh fab......................enjoy your YOU time Lili xxxx
kd................the icecream idea sounds better, and as lili said you are definately having the worst day!! xxxxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> No kd.. You are definitely having the worst day out of us all today! :flower:

Thank you! :lol:

I think DH heard my last post psychic-ly because he's just replied... "I'll come home at lunch with some more quarters I guess...." Oh. I'm so sorry I'm putting you out. :shrug: 

I'm going to start listening to my hypnobabies. Screw everything else :rolleyes:

Or maybe start putting together a list of stuff I need/want for my homebirth...no-one will notice if I buy some more baby clothes will they? :lol:

Why could this have not happened tomorrow? On DH's DAY OFF?! :dohh::haha:

xx


----------



## Hett

NK - I am so sorry your having such a bad day. 

Hope your hair cut goes well Lili!

Just had stir fry for dinner....mmmm! And had a busy day of cleaning and uni lectures. 

Should I be worried that the midwifes didn't send me for a growth scan after my appt yesterday as my fundal height didn't increase in the last 3 weeks???

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

no hett it is normal, as long as your FH is within range for your gestation it's fine. I think sometimes it depends how baby is lying too. I think when my midwife did the FH last time, she measured it smaller than it actually was! 

OH is just picking up my baby phone that they have back in stock at argos, so I need some nice childrens music to put on mp3 player for DD, anyone know where I can download any?


----------



## nightkd

^ In the research I was doing last night about my fundal height, it starts to 'plateau' once you reach about 29/30 weeks apparently...So your fundal height basically reaches the maximum it's going to get too, or at least the growth slows down...

I was thinking about this earlier....surely depending on what position the baby is in that can effect the fundal height measurement? Eg sometimes Bean is sticking out more, other times my tummy is almost 'flat' when I lay down.. :shrug: Just a curious question!

I'm not having quite as crap a day now...I mean, there are only so many things (okay, don't want to jinx myself though!)..... DH came home and brought me a Maccy D's...stomach's still not quite right, but some food ought to help! He also sat and ate with me, even though he was already late to go back to work :) <3 Hopefully he'll be home a little earlier than normal and I've basically said I'm waiting for him to get home, I'm still gonna do the washing/clean up, but I appreciate having him around to help (eg with carting the washing up and down, especially if the washer isn't actually washing!!!)... Soooo, just gonna chillax, play some games and sort some stuff and worry about all the crap that's left to do when DH gets home. :)

No point fighting if nothing's going my way anyway...

xxx

ETA: Sorry Linn, posted at the same time as you!!!


----------



## Hett

Thank you ladies! I am 31 weeks and my FH is 32cm (well actually she wrote 33cm in my notes, as she measured it twice - I think she wrote 33cm to try to reassure me, but I know her tricks!!!! So I am going with 32cm!) It wasn't my normal midwife though and although she was lovely I am hoping I will see my normal one at my 34 week appt.

Good idea nightkd, relax until DH gets home!

Bump pic!!!! I don't know if this will work, my OH helped me upload it but here goes!

https://www.tobylong.co.uk/other/P3316649_2.jpg


----------



## Hett

IT WORKED!!! WOOOOHHHOOOO xxxx


----------



## Delilah

KD, poor you but at least you got to chill and play games! Hett I wouldnt worry hon, all seems fine x

CJ no way would I have said your DH surname was pronounced so simply - I wasnt sure how it went. I changed my maiden name because the second word of my business name is my maiden name and I wanted to become more anonymous within the company so it didnt have to be me all the time that was the person new clients wanted to see - sometimes think I should have double barrelled but Paul isnt into that either. 

After the week I've had I am about ready to crawl into a hole and not come out until Monday! At least I've finished now though and will only have a bit of work to do over the weekend. 

My house smells AMAZING!!! I put a pork joint in the slow cooker this morning with a bottle of cider, bbq sauce, onion and garlic - it just needs to be pulled now and I will make some rice for our dinner tonight!

Hope you all have a faboulous Easter ladies, not sure how much time I'll be in front of the computer - I tend to avoid it where possible as I am glued to it for work for like 60 hours a week.... 

Post a hair photo Lili - mine looks like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards atm - may colour it this w/e if I get time!

E&L hope the w/e with the parents is better than you expect. Emma enjoy your girls and getting to spend more time with them.

Marie xxx


----------



## Delilah

Hett your bump is gawjus!!!!! Lovely and neat xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nice bump pic Hett!
KD, sounds good, I would LOVE to get some gaming in, will strive for that tomorrow!
Just came back from my prenatal massage 
D - wow I might hop a flight over to see you, I love pulled pork! Is that the recipe you sent me before? May need to make it this weekend, you've totally given me a craving 
Lili, hope your hair apt goes well!


----------



## nightkd

Wow Hett! That's a round bump and you're carrying pretty high! Compared to me anyway...

Although....I just took a bump pic (an awkward one :lol:) and Bean is sat at a real weird angle, so my bump looks pointier than normal....

https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/DSCF6013.jpg

Sometimes my bump seems to vanish, other times it seems to stick out (but not like an overall roundness like it used to be :wacko:)... Though I know I have a pointy child :rofl: She enjoys jabbing me with her little knees and elbows atm.

P.S Excuse the boob :rofl: You may just about be able to see the tiny little stretch marks I have on my boob, none on my bump though (yet!!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww so cute KD! Love the bump! I know what you mean, sometimes mine is smoother, other times it is definitely pointy  

I don't have any stretch marks yet on bump, nor on my ever growing boobs... Do have some on my hips and bum from when I was heavier though. Hope I won't get them on bump, my mom says she didn't so there is hope!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks :) I have some weird little marks on my hips that my mum reckoned were some form of stretchy from a 'growth spurt'...She said she didn't get stretch marks in her pregnancy though, so I'm hoping the ones on my boobs are all I'm gonna get!! I'm not fussed either way tbh!

Bean has hiccups AGAIN =/ :lol:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL mine had hiccups several times today too. Makes me laugh  Less so when it wakes me up at night though :haha:

Are you working on any knitting or needlestitch projects right now?? You should become my friend on FB, I made a huge Noah's Ark cross stitch that is up in the nursery!


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL mine had hiccups several times today too. Makes me laugh  Less so when it wakes me up at night though :haha:
> 
> Are you working on any knitting or needlestitch projects right now?? You should become my friend on FB, I made a huge Noah's Ark cross stitch that is up in the nursery!

Ha! I can't say I've been woken up by hiccups yet...More like Bean trying to stand up on the bed...inside my stomach... :wacko::lol:

I have a cross-stitch that I've been doing for bloomin' ages, but I haven't worked on it in a while...Really need to get back into it as I wanted to put it on the nursery wall but it's pretty big (coming from someone that's only ever completed a mini xmas card cross-stitch) and I've only done part of a leaf so far :dohh::lol: Knitting I just can't get into at the moment, but I'm defo gonna try and knit some booties for Beanie Wean, or at least a hat or something!! :thumbup:

I'll send you a PM with my FB email address! :)

xx


----------



## SylvieB

ooohhh, i wanna see pics of the cross stitch work, nightkd. booties are really fast to work, it takes me about 45 minutes to knit one. just the sewing together always takes me forever but put them aside till i had a bunch and then just did like 5 pairs lol
cj, your noah's arch theme is gorgeous. didn't know you did that yourself!
great bellies, ladies!


----------



## lili24

Hey Sylvie! 

Loooooove the bump pics! Hett yours is lovely and rounded, I really don't think you need to worry about FH.. Bump is growing so good! Nightkd mine changes shape a lot too, and sometimes goes pointy, the other day it looked like a huge Easter egg! You have grown so much since your previous pics :cloud9:

I'm starving, time for breaky, reading that post about the pork made my belly rumble!


----------



## Delilah

KD your bump is very neat too! I think I'm more round rather than just in the front now.

CJ the pulled pork recipe isnt quite the same as what I sent you that one is even nicer believe it or not - I cheated yesterday - I actually just put a fairly large pork joint in a bottle of cider with chopped red onion and garlic for 5 hours on high then Paul added a bottle of commercial BBQ sauce to the liquid, pulled the pork and put it all back in for another 2.5 hours on medium - it is so good - it made loads so we will have it again tonight for dinner and then probably do sandwiches tomorrow lunchtime too! 

So this morning I was up at 5 very annoying given I dont have to be... BUT I have dusted the entire downstairs, bleached the kitchen counters and downstairs bathroom, vacuumed downstairs and also wiped all the glass door panels and photo frames. Then I did 45 mintues on the treadmill, had a bath and have just made brunch for us before I put Paul to work on finishing the painting of the nursery shevles. I am going to sort through the remaining paperwork that I need to move downstairs now and hopefully have a few hours of reading and chilling this afternoon.


----------



## Hett

Wow Delilah that does sound scrummy! And I don't even eat much meat but would eat lots of that!!! And how busy you have been! I love getting loads of jobs done, feel so satisfied! Not so good about getting up at 5 though, maybe you will have a nap this afternoon? I love naps!

Love your bump Nightkd - you look just like all my sisters did when pregnant with their girls! My bump is so different and I think its because its a boy! Its like i've shoved a football up there! And my sisters didn't seem to put on any weight apart from their bumps, but I have put on alot on my bum and hips (haven't weighed myself though!). Might be because I have I boy or just that I love chocolate too much and eat FAR too much!

Toby and I are off into town today briefly - H&M just opened so will look in there for cheap vests and things and I also love their baby clothes - very cheap! Last time I went in bought 3 pairs of dungarees and a little polo shirt for about £15 in total! I even bought one of the pairs of dungarees twice - one pair in 0-1month and the same pair also in 1-2months! They were only about £5 each!

Anyway ladies enjoy your bank holiday Fridays! Will probs pop in later to catch up!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

MORNING XXXXX
Hett.................Love the pic hun. How is Toby now? Hope he is on the mend xxx
kd..................The bump and boob shot are fab :haha:

D............................You are cruel.....................am now off to the supermarket to buy pork, cider and bbq stuff!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you are enjoying the long wkend.

Hey lili, you're in the last but one box!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## SylvieB

Delilah, you've done soo much today, envy you for it (and am rather impressed). the only day i felt like i did anything really this week was on monday when i sorted through the basement stuff though dyed 5 dozen eggs today...
hett, ahve fun at h&m


----------



## lili24

Mrs G said:


> Hey lili, you're in the last but one box!!! :happydance:
> 
> xx

I know Mrs! Isn't it scary/crazy/exciting:happydance: You will move up soon! :thumbup:

Delilah wins the domestic godess of the day award.. I'm out of breath just reading about all those jobs. lol

Have fun at H&M Hett.. I've bought loads from there and love it all. I especially like their Hello Kitty stuff:blush:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili what you got the entire H&M collection too? :haha: 
I like hello kitty too :) But DD prefers Peppa Pig! 

Delilah I'm impressed what you all got done. So far I did nothing today,oh yeah I got DD dressed and go to the toilet then played with her and then had lunch that somebody else made for me!! And now I'm sitting on the sofa as DD is in bed! Now I feel so lazy! 

Have a lovely day everyone :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D - OMG I was winded just reading what you've done, where did you find the energy?!? I hope you sort out the rest of the house this weekend, great opportunity to do it! Then you can really start prepping the nursery 

Hett, I gained weight everywhere too and I'm expecting a girl, has nothing to do with the sex of the baby! Everyone is different 

Lili, I want my ticker to move up a box too!!! Is it at 30+5 that it did for you?? Or do I have to wait until I'm done 31 weeks?

I bought 12 pairs of cheap underwear last night, 1 size bigger than my normal, to wear after the C-section. Turns out they're quite comfortable, although the biggest underwear I've ever owned in my life!!! :haha: Slowly starting to work on my hospital bag and baby's... Did so much in the nursery yesterday, will post updated photos on FB today, along with the new batch of diapers I received :cloud9:

Need to make my dessert for tomorrow night's dinner at friends (sits in freezer to set for 24 hours - it's a chocolate orange marble cake - really really light cheesecake essentially), and to prepare my Easter bunny bread for Sunday morning. I love my Easter traditions, want to continue them with baby! The bread is orange flavoured and shaped in bunny rabbits 

OK, will check in later!


----------



## -Linn-

oh CJ I already realised those huge knickers are so comfy, but like you said the biggest I ever owned too. Still had a few left from after DD and just got some new ones the other day. At least they don't cut into my bump and now that my bum got so big, it can't get any worse with the granny knickers anymore!


----------



## lili24

Yeh Linn I have soo much from there.. I'll take pics when I start sorting through the clothes to wash them! I don't think I've got anything in Peppa Pig yet.. :wacko:

I've done nothing today too, except washing and washed my new towels for my hospital bag.. I think that's enough work for today haha. 

Don't think there are many things left for me to buy off my hospital list... I got the huge knickers too, think I got about 12 pairs so far. Man, they are SEXY! 

CJ you will move up to it at 31+1 xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I hated Peppa Pig and always swore DD won't like and I shall never ever buy it. And then when she was 1 and a half I took her to buy PJs and she wanted the peppa pig ones and she had never even seen the show and now she hardly ever sees it but loves loves loves all the clothes. They mainly do em in next and not for newborns, thank god!


----------



## lili24

Oh yeah and I've gained weight all over too Hett! And she's definitely a girl :) 
In fact I've just weighed myself and put it into that pregnancy weight calculator Katie posted on Facebook and it told me off. It said I was underweight before I was pregnant but now I'm 10lbs overweight for 31 weeks LOL.


----------



## lili24

Haha... She will want the baby to have Peppa Pig clothes too! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Oh yeah and I've gained weight all over too Hett! And she's definitely a girl :)
> In fact I've just weighed myself and put it into that pregnancy weight calculator Katie posted on Facebook and it told me off. It said I was underweight before I was pregnant but now I'm 10lbs overweight for 31 weeks LOL.

Yeah, not liking the one Katie posted! I also was underweight before and am now apparently 8 lbs over what I should be.

I prefer this one, it is less hard on me and I'm gaining OK according to it!!! :winkwink: 

https://babymed.com/Tools/pregnancy/weight_change/Default.aspx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies...............I have had a lovely 5mins reading all your posts today, you do make me smile xxxx
Linn..............My DD2 is a fan of Peppa pig as well.............bless them.
I seem to be in the "normal" in the weight CJ put on here! Phew!!
We are having steak, lobster and garlic mushrooms tonight! Thought we would have a treat xxx


----------



## Hett

Haha Lili it made me laugh when you said it told you off!!! I haven't even weighed myself yet! Got weighed at 12 week scan at the hospital but we don't have scales in the house. I know it will be ALOT but not going to risk the shock! So I will continue to eat my flapjack and forget about it!

Need to cook something for dinner - I have eggs but I don't want an omlette I don't think, will do some pasta with tuna and mayo! I will use the eggs to blow and then paint them! Like you CJ I just love Easter traditions, but Christmas traditions more so! I get so overexcited planning for Christmas! I have some Easter shaped cookie cutters so will make some biscuits tomorrow I think! :)

Emma Toby is good thank you! He has started making me bread which I LOVE him for and shows he must be getting there! There is a loaf in the oven now! He had bloods on Wednesday which we will get the results for on Tuesday so keeping everything crossed and praying lots they don't show up anything nasty! His wounds are taking their time to heal but I think we are getting there (I hate being positive as am convinced everytime I am positive things then take a turn for the worst).

Just got back from meeting up with a good friend for a hot chocolate! Was so nice and the waitress came over at the end and handed me a piece of paper, (actually an order slip that the waitresses use) I assume she had been given, which said 'know that life sees you both. You are Feminity Radiating. You are full of fun + both beautiful. Preg. lady - you are excusite - like a doll. Be happy. You've brightened up my day. Friendly Stranger' !!!!! Made me smile! (I'm definitely not excuisite though!!!!! Haha!) 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

How lovely Hett...................in an odd sort of way xxxxxx
Glad oh seems to be on the mend! I love home made bread......Mmmmmmm.
I never get weighed, i got weighed when i first saw the midwife at 8 weeks.............but i always hop on their scales when i see the mw, just to see what they say!! Don't care though as there is plenty of time to loose it. I never put weight on with my other 2 DD's, but this time i seem to be "normal".................is unusual not to put on anything! But then last time i had a non-existing bump, no ms, was as if i wasn't pregnant at all!!! I am enjoying getting fat this time with my bump................and bum...............and boobs............and thighs.............xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hett that is lovely, you must look fabulous and glowing :) It would probably freak me out though, wonder who wrote it? :o 

CJ thanks for that link.. It is much kinder than the other one lol.

I do weigh myself now, but only cos I'm fascinated by it! Before I was pregnant I could never gain weight, no matter what I ate I would stay the same.. So it's just weird to me to watch it go up every week. It feels so natural though :) 

Emma your tea sounds yummy, I have never tried lobster. And tuna pasta sounds good too. I don't know what we are having yet but it will be a feast, Im gonna give this damn acid something to do!!

Great news about Toby Hett, he is gonna be back in tip top shape before you know it xx


----------



## -Linn-

If i checked on that weight thing it would tell me off as well, but i don't care, I'm not even eating much anymore and still putting on weight, nothing I can do about it! 

Lili didn't think of her wanting baby to wear peppa pig yet, didn't see any small things with peppa on though. 

I was the same as you before pregnancy I could always eat what I liked.. I normally lose weight really fast, like if I don't eat for a half a day I will lose weight. So I guess my body is just putting on what it needs now. 

Those of you who will breast feed are going to lose weight fast as well :) 

hmmmmh Emma, I am so jealous loooooove lobster. Just had some fried potatoes (german dish) with sausages and eggs... hmmmmmh I actually enjoyed it! 

Hett - glad your OH is getting better! xxx


----------



## Hett

OMG Emma your dinner puts mine very much to shame!!! Haha tuna pasta compared with lobster! LOL!!! Never actually tried lobster but it sounds luuurvely! Tuna pasta was OK - bit boring but filled me up (for an hour or so!)

I know what you mean about the note - it made me smile and then freaked me out a little bit, like someone was watching us chat...bit odd! But no I don't feel glowing AT ALLLL!!!!! I feel fat and lumpy! And always clammy and hot! Hahaaa!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Posting new photos of nursery and diapers on FB!!!


----------



## Delilah

Hmmm Emma any leftovers for your hungry pals????? sounds lovely! Hett so glad Toby is on the mend finally xx

Paul is on the FINAL coat of paint for the nursery shelves I should be able to put stuff on them tomorrow - it has been such a ballache. The carcasses of the shelving units in the nursery are melanine and he built MDF shelves into them over 6 years ago when we moved into this house as it was my office so they were heavily loaded with books and files - anyway he has had to use a primer, undercoat and then 2 coats of brilliant white "one coat" on each one - they have took ages to do but are looking good. Hoping to post pics by the end of the weekend! Will check out FB in a while CJ - Zoelle will have a nappy a day at this rate!!!!

I have been super active today - blitzed my parrot's cage and its looking great - normally it just gets wiped with disinfectant wipes every day when we change the newspaper in the tray and wash his food and water bowls. He has an apple every day that he loves throwing around the bars! My problem is that I dont sleep much and pre-pregnancy used to get 4 or 5 hours a night. Now I get maybe 6 if I'm lucky and am always on the go thinking about the next thing before I've finished what I'm doing.... 

Linn Paul loves Sourcrout (sp) and german sausages - we always spend alot when the markets come to Manchester! 

Lili lol at 10lbs overweight you dont look it in fact you all look so neat and compact with your bumps - I have gained 30lbs so far this pregnancy so really hope it comes off quickly after Nathan arrives!

Did you get anything good in H&M Hett? I bought a lovely grey non-maternity cardigan there in Harrogate last w/e. 

I have drank a full bottle of Elderflower cordial today - the bottlegreen one - sooooo nice! I have been thinking about whether to have a glass of wine on Sunday too when we go out for dinner I'll decide on the day after my GTT on Sunday morning.

Going to sort our dinner out now. Have a good night all.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it's called Sauerkraut, I love it too, but am the only one here so I don't cook it very often. Shame you live so far away or I could cook for you both, at least then it wouldn't be only for myself! 

I gained 40 lbs so far, BMI was 19 before I got pregnant I think. I honestly don't care what it tells me, but will check it now just for fun :) 

Hope you are all well tonight, I am coughing so much all the time, when I wake up in the mornings I really can't breathe. I lost my inhaler now too :dohh: so back to the doctors on Tuesday! I think it's not a bacterial infection, antibiotics do nothing! But otherwise I'm well... just annoyed with the coughing! 

Kids are so funny, earlier I had a bath with my DD and when she got undressed she looked at herself down there and asked me what that was and when I said that's a ... she said "I know you got one too mummy, but Daddy got something else" I was wetting myself laughing! How she knows these things already.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Soooo cute Linn! Kids at that age are adorable 

I LOVE Sauerkraut, was craving it like mad in my first trimester! Even bought a jar of it, LOL!

D - OMG you made me laugh, I think we have a lot of diapers, but I justify it by saying babies always need a new clean one, no? :haha:

Sounds like you and Paul have both been whirlwinds so far this long weekend! You really need to take some time off for a breather hun. Can't believe how much work the shelves in the nursery needed, luckily your hubby seems to know his way around DIY!

Off to the grocery store now to buy the ingredients for tomorrow night's dessert. Then DH and I have a date night, walking to downtown Whitby and trying out the new Thai restaurant, then coming home to a movie :cloud9: He only has 4 more weekends of studying to do because his program is DONE April 30th!!! :happydance: Looking forward to having my hubby back...

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend so far!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Ok I did the weight thing and it's telling me this: 

_Where Do I Stand With My 37 lb Weight Gain?

Based on your pre-pregnancy weight of 117 lbs., we calculated your BMI to be 19, which is considered underweight according to the Institute of Medicine of the National Academies. This week you should weigh between:

138 and 140 lbs

You are 14 pounds over the high end of of your target weight range. During your first trimester, you should gain between 3 and 5 lbs.. Thereafter, you should be gaining 2 lbs. per week until the end of your pregnancy.

At full term (40 weeks pregnant) you should weigh between:

145 and 157 lbs
Total Target Weight Gain: 28 to 40 lbs_

So I already put on enough weight I guess :rofl:


----------



## Hett

Wooweee D - you have done so well! But like CJ said you must remember to rest lots!
I am looking forward to a small glass of champers once bubs is here! I got given a glass at Christmas and also got given one on my birthday but took 2 sips and really didn't fancy it anymore so gave it away both times!

Linn your LO is so funny! Bless her!

I bought a dress and knicker set for my niece who is 10 months. My sister's partner is from Menorca and so she lives there with him and so I never get to see her. She is 18 months older than me and we are incredibly close but she is home now for 2 weeks! We will go up to my Mum and Dad's who live 1hr away from us to stay for a few days then my sis and bubs will be back to ours to stay for a while!

Also got a pair of leggings and 2 non maternity tunics for me - got them home and OH and I agree they don't look great! So they will be returned!!!


----------



## Hett

Haha Linn! Don't take any notice of the silly computer!!! xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett glad you found some nice stuff during your shopping trip! 

I think I am going to have some ice cream now, did I say I wasn't eating lots and still putting on weight earlier? :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Haha Linn! Don't take any notice of the silly computer!!! xxxxxx

:haha: I don't. I really don't care! I will loose all the weight again and I still don't feel overweight or anything anyway.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, did you try my link? I think it is kinder to us, Katie's is quite strict!


----------



## -Linn-

no where did you post it on here? must have missed it!


----------



## lili24

It's back a page or 2 :) 
I've decided all those calculators are a load of poo anyway! If we can't indulge in all these treats now when can we. Pass me that ice cream Linn!

O is so cute.. She makes me laugh. Little old lady! :lol: 

Love the pix CJ :)


----------



## sweetniss113

30 weeks today YAY

here is this weeks bump pic I feel huge
and I always forget to ask the FH I know my boy is growing well I just hope he dont get toooo big
last time my doctor measured he said wow I think he is gonna be a big baby and set me up a scan appointment for april 12 to check size.
 



Attached Files:







P4020411.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sweetniss113

oh I feel I need to add that im very tall 5' 11 1/2" and a large frame lady so my bump really is massive for my frame.


----------



## lili24

Yay congrats on 30 sweetniss! 
Nice bump :)


----------



## -Linn-

Here Lili have one, it's a packet of mini magnums!


----------



## lili24

:nope: Ive got no mini magnums! :nope:
Bitch!
:haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry :flower:


----------



## june09

I had to post in here, i seen the post june babies and thought aww this time last year i was posting in one of these waiting for my ickle one to arrive in June. Its amazing how fast it all goes, enjoy it and hope all goes well for you all x


----------



## calais

-Linn- said:


> Calais how much did your son weigh? My DD was 6lbs 13 and 16 days late, so she was considered small (5th centile)! I think this baby will be bigger, but I don't care as long as she gets here safe and sound.

My son weighed 6 pound 4 ounces, that was 5days overdue. I was told from the start he'd be small. I was only 5 pound 10 ounces myself at birth

Im being told this baby will be similar or maybe smaller, being a girl anyway they are sometimes a little smaller. Just want her to be healthy so she can come home :)


----------



## calais

Is there an easy way to find this thread? I never seem to be able to come in unless i see someone has posted on it.

Had a crappy past few days. Some new aches and pains. My actual vagina, like inside is sore on the right side. Cm is still the same and im not having any other pains. I havnt had sex since 12 weeks so its not from that either.
Pissed cos i cant see my midwife till Wednesday :( I hate having to worry. The pain comes and goes, just aches.

Ive also gotten a cold now, Melbourne weather is crappo. Hot cold, hot cold GAarRRR


----------



## SylvieB

sweetniss, nice bump.
cj, liked your link when i put my data in in metric system (cm and kg). it told me i was at the bottom of weight and still had room. then put everything in in lbs and inches and now i'm 14-20 lbs overweight lol
calais, go to your usercp and then klick on 'all subscribed threads'. should show this one withou anyone having posted


----------



## Delilah

I only have 30 diapers so far! I will see how we get on using cloth before I invest in more! How did your date night go CJ? We need to do date nights here I think!

Linn that comment was cute about your OH having different bits! Nice bump Sweetniss you are carrying high it looks like.

My nursery shelves are done! Just one small unit still to paint which cant be done until I clear paperwork from it. Then I have to move the rest of my office stuff downstairs at some point.

Today I'm going chocolate shopping and meeting a friend for coffee maybe lunch - hope you all have a good day.

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sylvie LOL I know, it doesn't work when you use metric! It still calculates gain in "lbs" despite you entering kg. It only works in lbs and inches  Took me a while to figure it out!!!

Going to the spring craft show now with my friend. Looking forward to chocolate and BABY gear shopping! :cloud9: I'll have to lie to buy the sex specific stuff and say it's for friends expecting girls!

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## nesSAH

week 29 bump! First time I'm taking a bump pic :p

Still waiting for the big watermelon belly :)
 



Attached Files:







SDC11000.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SylvieB

it calculated my bmi correctly though but that was it lol ah well, i don't really care. my doctor hasn't said anything and my boobs have gotten gigantic (from 34 C/D to 42 E/F), my belly's huge and my neighbour and husband keep reassuring me that my face still looks skinny, so am happy
nesSAH, i LOVE your belly x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey!

How's everyone doing today? Nearly time to crack open the Easter eggs hey  

Bubs has been moving around good & proper today, I was in the bath and saw a foot press against my tummy, it was so cute, reminds me how lucky I am!

Hubby just ordered an indian woohoo so time to pig out, watch Over the rainbow then watch our DVD, I love nights in like this (making the most of it).

Hope you are all having a great weekend xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everyone :) 

Been quiet on here today. I had a busy day, DD slept until 10.30 OMG, she slept from 9pm so I actually went in there to check if she was still alive. She woke up immediately and then we had cuddles in bed, breakfast and then I took her to a farm, we looked at all the animals 4 times, DD went to feed milk to the orphan lambs, we played outside, at the indoor play area and then came home for some dinner. OH had been sorting out our attic while we were out and DD went upstairs to check what he was doing and then she came running in the kitchen to me to tell me "daddy made a big mess upstairs, there's lots of rubbish on the floor, I tell him to tidy mummy" and she looks at me all proud. Lol so funny she then added "daddy is naughty" :rofl: that's my girl :)

We have hidden some little gifts and chocolates outside and in the house for her to find. She has been asleep since 8 so I am just relaxing now :) 

Hope you are all well. 

Calais I would go and see your GP and not wait to see the midwife. If you have an infection he will have to prescribe something anyway! Hope you're not too uncomfortable. 

CJ :haha: hope your friend believes your little lie, can't wait to see what you bought on Facebook :) 

Charlotte hope the Indian was nice! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## lili24

Happy Easter everyone! 

Hope she enjoys the hunting Linn :)

I'm looking forward to next Easter with my baby lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili she loved it :) She came into our bedroom this morning and then I gave her an easter basket and she found all her sweets and she was so happy, you should have seen her little face. I think we definitely got enough play dough now... and the best thing she so totally believes the easter bunny brought her all the stuff, so sweet :) Feels like it's the first easter with her this time as she understands everything now. 

What's everyone doing today? 

We all had breakfast together and then played playdough and at 3pm we will go to SILs for dinner :) She is making lamb so I hope I will survive as I so can't stand the smell of it! I am getting chicken but it might be enough that everybody else will be having lamb! But I don't want to complain I am very happy I don't have to cook and clean up a kitchen afterwards.


----------



## lili24

Awwww :) 

I don't like lamb either.. Going to my Mums for dinner. No dishes here either ;) Love it! I'm having Turkey with mine. I was so pissed off after going to asda last night there was not one slice of bread left on the shelves! People go mad like it's the end of the world..

I'm aching so much today..Think I done too much yesterday and I lost my big pillow in the night so woke up just aching all over. Normally it goes between my legs and under my bump.. But found it by my feet! :nope:

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh god I know Lili, tesco is only closed today lol.. so I don't know what the people got.. I got enough food here for a day without shopping!

hehe always thought I'm the only one who doesn't eat lamb. I really can't stand it. 

sorry to hear you are aching, I just got constant heartburn, I hate it! Know the problem with the pillow, when I wake up for a wee it's usually on the floor.


----------



## lili24

Ahhh it's a joke.. And I really wanted one of their pizzas but they had none left :o only one pepperoni!! And not one bunch of flowers left :( maybe I should have went earlier but there is no need for it lol. 

Ewwwww lamb. NO! I hope you survive :) 

No heartburn here yet.. But it will be back soon! Have a glass of milkshake to see if it helps for a bit xxxx


----------



## happygirl666

milk shake hells me  and its yummy


----------



## -Linn-

I'm back now and survived lol... we went there a bit late so there was no lamb smell! She only had lamb gravy but still had some dinner and then had lots of pudding after :) 

Hope you had a good day too Lili. 

Yeah I do have milkshake I just constantly feel sick and horrible again but it's nowhere nearly as bad as first tri was, so don't want to complain too much. 

hope everybody had a good day! xxx


----------



## lili24

I'm back too it was lovely but I'm starving again now.. What to eat next!!
My bump looks funny today as well as being so achey it's a funny shape, looks really small and flat! I don't think she has moved positions though.. Does anyone elses bump do that?

Got a hospital appointment in the morning for CTG.. No sleep in for me on the bank holiday xxx


----------



## sarah0108

june mummies.. i have a question for you!

am i the only one who is in pain? the past few days iv been getting pains where i had my contractions with DD and i get a lot of sharp pains at the sides and bottom of my bump. Never had this last time! also OH thinks i look like i have dropped.. am i the only one feeling this? also been a bit off and needing to wee/ poop :blush: loads more! x


----------



## -Linn-

Lili glad you had a good day, I just feel sick now, I am coughing so much my bump is all sore :( 

My bump changes shape but it's never really flat. Maybe she turned? But I would say you would have probably noticed some really strong movement! 

I had lots of chocolate roulade and carrot cake, but don't know what you got there! I would be too lazy to make anything lol... 

Sarah I got lots of pain all the time, don't really know whats normal anymore. My back aches, I get some tightenings in the evenings, then I often feel sore cause baby is moving and kicking so hard and so much and I got this horrible cough so that is hurting my belly too. I am not worried but if you are go and see your GP or midwife on tuesday. Maybe you did drop and it was just the contractions that made the baby go down that you felt. With my DD I also had no pains at all so maybe it's normal with the second!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Hope you had a great day! It was so nice here...
Just woke up from a 2 hour nap, now I need to get some work done. Need to write some thank you cards for last week's baby shower, my next shower is next weekend and I wanted to be done the ones for the Ottawa shower before then. I've run out of thank you cards though, so need to wait until tomorrow!
I get occasional sharp pains in the groin area, just at the bottom of the bump, but they only last several seconds. Lili, same as Linn, bump changes but never looks smaller :wacko: It has grown exponentially in the last 2 weeks! Will post my bump photo tomorrow but it's crazy...


----------



## Delilah

Girls - FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got a BIG kick off Nathan!!!! Just 30 minutes ago Paul and I are so excited it was so weird!!!!! I know you guys have been feeling it for a while but OMG - alien experience!

Good luck tomorrow Lili it is boring more than anything isnt it - thanks for your text this morning at my GTT - all went ok and I didnt actually mind the drink either.

Had a lovely walk this afternoon about 1.5 hours around Dovestones Reservoir in Oldham, that is about my limit I think at 30 weeks! I was huffing and puffing back to the car on the ascent!

Sounds like you all have had a great Easter :thumbup: I've got to do some work tomorrow and really dont want to! 

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

so happy to read this Delilah! :happydance: i hope it will become regular soon :)


----------



## calais

-Linn- said:


> Hey everyone :)
> 
> 
> Calais I would go and see your GP and not wait to see the midwife. If you have an infection he will have to prescribe something anyway! Hope you're not too uncomfortable.

I dont think Its an infection. Ive had infections not pregnant and know how they feel. The pressure has eased up heaps. Im guessing she was just sitting on a nerve or something. She is so low it amazes me!
Such a diff pregnancy to with my son.

Looking forward to this week :) Seeing my midwife Wednesday, have lots of things to bring up for once. So much has happened in 4 weeks. If i have a swab done ill have to see my gp on Friday. Saturday im going for my 4d scan :) So excited, cant wait!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Infections in pregnancy are usually completely different from those you have while non-pregnant. Some women even have no symptoms at all. I agree with Linn, definitely worth getting checked out if it continues!

D- so happy you finally felt Nathan move, isn't it amazing??


----------



## nightkd

sarah0108 said:


> june mummies.. i have a question for you!
> 
> am i the only one who is in pain? the past few days iv been getting pains where i had my contractions with DD and i get a lot of sharp pains at the sides and bottom of my bump. Never had this last time! also OH thinks i look like i have dropped.. am i the only one feeling this? also been a bit off and needing to wee/ poop :blush: loads more! x

I've been getting strange pains which I've just had to put down to stretching pains (think she had a growth spurt a few days ago) like a REALLY bad stitch - I was literally almost in tears the other day it felt like I'd been stabbed in the side.... :shrug:

I've been getting more mild twinges (again just like a stitch) at the top of my bump, bottom, left, and right (where the REALLY bad one was) and Bean managed to have me in quite a bit of pain earlier, rolling over or something similar!!!!!

Is it possible that baby is starting to engage at this point? That would explain the dropping (DH's mum actually said to me today that her youngest son used to sit high in the morning and drop in the afternoon :lol:) and maybe added pressure on your bladder/bowels??

I've been needing to wee a lot more and my stomach has not been right the past couple of days...I also felt movement VERY low (like half way down my pubic area almost...not felt her there since she really was a 'Bean' :lol:) and wondered if she had a practice 'slot' into my pelvis? :lol:

Anyway, we're back from DH's parent's and absolutely knackered...so just about to go to sleep! Will catch up tomorrow! Hope everyone had a good easter :)

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome back nightkd! Travelling is so tiring, isn't it?
Hope you get some rest!!! BTW it would be a bit early for baby to engage at 29 weeks. I'm having movement all over as well, and so short of breath since my uterus is now right under my boobs! Feel like I've run a marathon just going up the stairs to my room...


----------



## Hett

Lovely bump nesSAH!

Hope everyone had a great Easter!

calais - Glad the pressure has eased up, but I would probably mention it to your mw on Wednesday! What an exciting busy week!

I'm back from my Mum's now with my sister and her 10month old girly in tow! Had a lovely Easter! Too much chocolate! I also am not keen on lamb, or much meat in general. I LOVE meat on pizza etc though! My Mum is a vegetarian so we had fish instead! Was lllllurrrverly!

D - SO happy Nathan kicked! I commented on your fb I was so happy!

We have someone coming to look at our car this afternoon to buy it (its a 3 door so a bit of a squeeze!), fingers crossed!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

CJ - would love to add you on fbook so I can keep up with this diaper collection!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ my uterus is under my boobs too, I don't like that feeling. I remember from DD it gets much worse at full term. But at least it won't be long until you'll have her now :) 

I am starving what... OH is getting fish and chips :happydance: I have been craving it for a couple of days, I normally don't like it, it's so greasy but I can't wait :)


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Welcome back nightkd! Travelling is so tiring, isn't it?
> Hope you get some rest!!! BTW it would be a bit early for baby to engage at 29 weeks. I'm having movement all over as well, and so short of breath since my uterus is now right under my boobs! Feel like I've run a marathon just going up the stairs to my room...

I was reading some article...or forum (something like that :lol:) where people were saying their MW/Dr had told them the baby was head down and could start to engage from 30 weeks onwards?... Maybe they _just_ meant that baby was head down and either the person who posted or I have perceived it wrong :lol:

I still say Bean was finding the way out, just incase :rofl: She's also finding new nerves to press on... :dohh:

The trip was....looooooong! And I can't sleep in the car :nope: The trip THERE was a nightmare (had to try and repair a tyre twice and then change it in the end) and then the trip back we went via someone else's house, so we were on the road for a lot longer.... Blah! We got to see a cool thunderstorm on the way back though! :)

The point of the trip was (aside from seeing family for Easter) for DH to plan and start building the crib. Well nothing got done about that! :dohh: So he has to go back up at some point...dunno whether I'll go with him or not, guess I'll see how huge I am in a couple of weeks! :lol:

This child has started to explore new ways to press out of me - DH felt an elbow last night :lol: amongst all sorts of other things...I just had a bum or head pushed as far out of me as I can stretch I think! :shock: It's awesome, but really freaky (and sometimes painful) too :haha:

Do you have times where you get 'something' high up and you can't breathe deep because it hurts? I get a foot up there (or something else...) and if I talk loud, or breathe deep it HURTS pretty badly! Almost like I'm trapping something up there and it's pressing against a nerve or something... :lol: I wondered if it was ligament pains, if she's stretching one way and my breathing is stretching another... It's pretty horrible though...

P.S We have lots of chocolate! Whoop! And we got to hide loads of eggs for some kids at DH's family's house - can't wait to do that with Evey!! :happydance: :D

xx


----------



## calais

I rang my gp today and let them know the pains i was having a few days back but he said its all normal. Just all my muscles stretching. also said i probably feel things more as my muscles would be looser and have done this before. Plus the baby is as low s she can get for the moment.

Id gotten over worrying anyway, i knew it wasnt an infection as i had NO other symptoms. Thrush is thrush, youd have thicker discharge or smell or be uncomfortable, if it was bad enough anyway.

Babies been doing some big belly rolls lately. Its amazing how much they move and how you can everything. He bum is almost always poking out at my belly button lol She is starting to favour my right side so i look lop sided haha
Cant wait to give birth, ive had enough already.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Linn, I really don't like this feeling of baby in my ribs. Can't wait for her to drop a little bit so that I'm more comfortable! Plus now it just looks like one big uniform bump, my boobs melding into the bump, not very attractive! 

Yikes KD, that sounds like it was a painfully long trip. Too bad about the crib... 

We have so much to buy still (including a car seat) if we don't get them as gifts at next week's shower. I started making a list of absolute essentials and so far it's running near $1000 CAD :wacko: I really don't expect people to buy us the big stuff anyways, so this will be an expensive online shopping expedition next Sunday... I'm more and more worried she'll come early and we won't even have the car seat!

Lili and D - haven't heard from you today, hope you're doing OK!!! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Hi CJ I'm here! Been shopping in the Trafford Centre today for some cardigans from H&M - Paul bought me one in Harrogate last weekend and its lovely - just an open light knit and quite smart so I have bought 3 more in different colours for casual and to wear with work stuff as none of my suit jackets fit me now!

I bought a box of Krispy Kreme donuts - delish!!!!!

Hope you sold your car Hett and have fun with your sister and niece! 

Lili how did you get on? I have such a busy week going on this next 4 days need to wake up super early in the morning like 4am to get the work done I didnt do this weekend.... oh well I knew this would be the price to pay by choosing not to deal with it - gonna check email now and delete all the rubbish before the morning - I get about 100 emails a day on average, probably 50 of them junk or subscription type things - I also told facebook not to notify me of updates just messages because that was adding another 50+ some days!

Linn your ticker is differnet but I think you would be in the same box as Lili now? CJ do you move into the next box tomorrow? And Emma? I am 30 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Delilah, congrats on 30 weeks!!! According to Lili I'll move up a box tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm done 31 weeks today, starting week 32 tomorrow! OMG, only 7 weeks and 2 days left...

Good job on the cardigans, I'm having a hard time dressing smart for work... Have a few dresses that I think I'll wear twice a week each, and I believe by a couple of weeks from now the only thing that will fit will be my yoga pants and 2 tent-like blouses I bought :blush:

Lili, hope your monitoring went well today :hugs: Thinking of you!!!

About to settle into an evening of work, had loads to do but put it off all weekend... I need to submit a report for a court case, they're getting on my back about it, but I'm so busy with my clinical responsibilities this has obviously taken a back seat :nope:

Bought a bunch of baby organic products that we'll be using on LO, and found a home for all the Johnson and Johnson products that I refuse to use on her... Here's the link for the Canadian website for the sisters that make purely organic products, I LOVE the stuff!!! https://www.spasisters.ca//thespasisters/store?category_id=49

OK, I will stop procrastinating now!!! And will come back later to post a bump pic


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I also will definitely not be using Johnson and Johnson on baby! But I use it with DD instead. Think it's got way too much perfume in it for a start. I won't be using much at all in the beginning and then also got some organic stuff!

CJ did you post a bump pic on Facebook?


----------



## Delilah

Its 11pm here and I need to go to bed too we've just been on the phone to the USA for a few hours talking to Paul's family and I need to sleep for a few hours! I just looked at your last bump pic CJ on FB cant wait to see this week's one! I'll put mine up tomorrow too.

Those products look gorgeous - I will be buying organic too for him not got any of that stuff sorted out yet though.... 

Good luck with the work you have been more disciplined than me! 

Nite xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, taking the pic and posting it now!!!
Have a good night ladies


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is the weekly bump pic! You'll see what I mean, bump is now so high it is merging with boobs to form one massive bump ;-)
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nightkd, I found this on Baby Centre:

"Until your baby drops down into your pelvis (at about 37 weeks for first pregnancies and not until delivery if you've already had a baby), you may be feeling breathless, as though you can't get enough air. This happens because your uterus has grown so large it presses up against your diaphragm -- the large flat muscle that aids breathing. Relaxing helps, so try to rest as much as possible. Resting can also help if your baby is measuring small for dates. 

Are you getting a backache? Switch to low-heeled shoes if you haven't already and avoid heavy lifting, which puts a strain on your softened ligaments. Your midwife can supply a maternity corset which supports your back and holds you in place -- not sexy but helpful if you find getting around uncomfortable. A lot of women experience hip pain as pregnancy progresses and in some women, the ligaments supporting the pelvis loosen so much that the joint that holds the pelvic bones together doesn't work properly. This condition is called symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD) and is very painful. Oh, the joys of pregnancy!"

Great, didn't realize she wouldn't drop until so late! I'm so out of breath :-(


----------



## haley09

let me update since i havent been on forever im due june 12 and im now on team pink


----------



## wannabeamom

hi can i join you guys??? im due 14th june and on team blue x


----------



## Delilah

WOW CJ - your bump has GROWN in the last week :thumbup: - you've moved up a box - almost there!!!!!

Welcome Hayley & Wannabeamom - I'm 14 June too!


----------



## Delilah

Here are my latest bump pics - 29 weeks bare belly and 30 weeks in purple top - amazing when you look at my fb album how much I have grown in 13 weeks because my 17 week bump is tiny!
 



Attached Files:







Marie 29 week bare bump.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









Marie - 30 week bump.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chief's wife

hello june mums.i wish you all a good and safe final journey. my baby will be due on the 28th june.


----------



## calais

chief's wife said:


> hello june mums.i wish you all a good and safe final journey. my baby will be due on the 28th june.

Hey, Im also due 28th June :) Do you know what your having?


----------



## chief's wife

emmadrumm77 said:


> *WE HAVE MADE IT!!! OUR FINAL JOURNEY BEFORE WE MEET OUR BABIES!!*
> *congratulations to us all xxx*
> 
> 
> So far we have....72 :blue:..........65 :pink:............49 :yellow:
> 
> 
> :dust:
> *May 30th*
> TashTash :blue:
> Moongirl :yellow:
> *May 31st*
> aneageraussie :pink:
> katyblot :yellow:
> *June 1st*
> lili24 :pink:
> bitter almond :blue:
> wait.and.see :blue:
> *June 2nd*
> poppykat :blue:
> angelbaby999 :pink:
> 3boys :pink:
> Hett :blue:
> calilove77 :pink:
> jess_brown :pink:
> grumpygal76 :blue:
> *June 3rd*
> agreekmom :blue:
> gash02 :blue:
> kailm :yellow:
> Blessed1 :pink:
> BabyJayne :yellow:
> aliss :blue:
> zenmommy526 :blue:
> 1sttimemummy :blue:
> junemummy :yellow:
> HollyGolitely :pink:
> *June 4th*
> applelova911 :blue:
> mummy2b2010 :yellow:
> Tashry :blue:
> JuliaNBaby :blue:
> rensben :blue: Gabriel James born 31st March 3lb 6oz.
> chloe85 :blue:
> *June 5th*
> lauzliddle :pink:
> Taz :blue:
> Neko-chan :blue:
> chrissypm :yellow:
> rachyc :blue:
> *June 6th* :dust:
> Tara123006 :blue:
> -linn- :pink:
> margi :blue:
> JuneBabyBump :yellow:
> Buds :blue:
> stuffymuffy :yellow:
> *June 7th*
> Junebug-CJ :pink: c/s booked 26th May
> Bexy :yellow:
> ELSMUM :yellow:
> Unicus :pink:
> jewels23 :pink:
> mrsprogers :pink:
> amygwen :blue:
> rachlouise25 :pink:
> *June 8th*
> emmadrumm77 :yellow:
> Dixielane :pink:
> Ria_Rose :pink:
> Trinity42 :pink:
> Wish4another :pink:
> 1sttimemummy :blue:
> BethK :pink:
> *June 9th*
> chocaccino :yellow:
> hayley_willis :blue:
> newmummytobe :blue:
> VOverseas :yellow:
> *June 10th*
> mrsthomas623 :blue:
> cinnamum :blue:
> rachlouise25 :pink:
> Louisa K :pink:
> Sarah0108 :blue:
> lewiepud08 :blue:
> tannembaum :pink:
> SazzleB :blue:
> 6lilpigs :yellow:
> rachm :blue:
> ginasbump :yellow:
> *June 11th*
> lauren28 :yellow:
> sweetniss113 :blue:
> emski803 :pink:
> JSinclair :pink:
> littlepne :pink:
> First-wee-P :yellow:
> Liz1 :yellow:
> Charlene_b_x :blue:
> madasa :yellow:
> *June 12th*
> born2bamum :yellow:
> NYCBride :blue:
> haley09 :pink:
> bmeans26 :blue:
> *June 13th* :dust:
> SamGames23 :pink:
> Moraine :blue:
> katy1310 :yellow: Sophie born 14th March 1lb 13oz
> LesleyP :pink:
> *June 14th*
> Cobo76 :yellow:
> luv2jig :blue:
> Kacie :yellow:
> fi_broon :blue:
> Delilah :blue:
> Elle Number 4 :pink: c/s booked 1st June
> littleh :blue:
> lavender1 :blue:
> happygirl666 :blue:
> wannabeamom :blue:
> *June 15th*
> ohmygod :yellow:
> mememe84 :pink:
> MrsMouse :yellow:
> Adrasteia :pink:
> dnw_lvs_mjc :pink:
> umm :yellow:
> *June 16th*
> Mrs G :pink:
> Heather M :pink:
> Beltane :blue:
> gogypie :pink:  c/s booked 2nd June 8am
> MrsDramaQueen :pink:
> flutterbywing :blue:
> *June 17th*
> Zen_Jenn :blue:
> berrukins :blue:
> tonyamanda :pink:
> fruitcaz :blue:
> Fran_Mc :blue:
> Ispeer :blue:
> CJane :yellow:
> *June 18th*
> E&L's mummy :pink:c/s booked 10th June
> mommy-in-june :blue:
> ch4r10tt3 :blue:
> LorettaClaire :pink:
> KatiePC :yellow:
> *June 19th*
> Lownthwaite :pink:
> MrsHart2b :blue:
> Starfish :yellow:
> belladonna :yellow:
> Inic1970 :yellow:
> MrsHart2b :blue:
> *June 20th*
> k1mberley :blue:
> bexeter :pink:
> lizzieredrup :blue:
> janet :blue:
> hannahR :yellow:
> TxMommie81 :blue:
> AshleyKeil :pink:
> *June 21st*
> SylvieB :pink: :dust:
> nightkd :pink:
> JadeyB :blue:
> nesSAH :yellow:
> jess_smurf :pink: induction 7th June
> LG1385 :yellow:
> *June 22nd*
> NewYearNewME :yellow:
> Jordicia :pink:
> congo :pink:
> zoedwarf :pink:
> scotsgirls :pink:
> VickyLee1982 :blue:
> catfromaus :yellow:
> *June 23rd*
> oobabylocaoo :blue:
> Rebecca_B :yellow:
> bky :pink:
> Jamielw :yellow:
> beasley :pink:
> WishUponAStar :yellow:
> *June 24th*
> SarahMelissa :blue:
> Hoolie :yellow:
> sdgerrard :pink:
> hpjagged :pink:
> karamel :pink:
> purple01 :blue:
> bilbo86 :pink:
> Lauralora :blue:
> *June 25th*
> mommy2kaleigh (Twins) :blue::blue:
> kate.m. :blue:
> Trix :yellow:
> td1309 :blue:
> Kimberley1875 :pink:
> Tulip :angel: Ruby grew wings 15th Dec 09 :angel:
> claireybelly :yellow:
> misshopeful :pink:
> *June 26th*
> Kirsty90 :pink:
> shell74 :pink:
> zoedwarf :pink:
> *June 27th* :dust:
> Marisa08 :pink:
> BrookieG :yellow:
> babyaftamarry :pink:
> Freya27 :pink:
> *June 28th*
> Bexx :blue:
> shell73 :yellow:
> PurpleHaze :blue:
> Second Chance :blue:
> charm3 :yellow:
> *June 29th*
> Zoodle :yellow:
> oboeverity :blue:
> mjt11907 :blue:
> *June 30th*
> discoclare :yellow:
> jen35 :yellow:
> kathy khuz :pink:
> Esque :pink:

JUNE 28th chief's wife. color blue


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning ladies, did you all have a nice Easter? Grrr I didn't want to get up for work this morning, I wanted another sleep in!! xx


----------



## lili24

CJ you really have grown this week! Tis a lovely bump! 
D you have grown too.. Isn't it so weird to look through your bump album?! I thought I was huge back in 2nd tri lol.. 

I was really upset yesterday, my CTG went fine but because the pregnancy assessment unit was busy they sent us up to the antenatal ward for monitoring and I had to carry my hospital notes with I have never seen them before because they only give me my handheld notes back each time, so I had a look inside as you would! 

Anyway my ultrasound reports mainly focus on the low fluid but also mention how there are signs that my placenta is starting to calcify :nope: And no one has ever mentioned it to me! I was so upset, it's just something else to worry about now. 

OH says they haven't mentioned it because it's nothing to worry about, which obviously it isn't yet but I just feel like my body is failing! It happens to smokers usually and I've never smoked in my life.. I'm 23 and so bloody healthy!

Got an appointment with my consulatnt on Thursday after we have another scan.. I'm terrified :(

Hope eveyone is okay.. Emma has not been on has she? But I know she will be busy with the girls xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry to hear that Lili, but it's ok as long as they are monitoring. It normally happens when you go overdue and they do no scans for anyone overdue at all :( I was sooo scared of that when I was pregnant with DD. That's why I am worried to go over, if my placenta stops working nobody will know. 

As long as you got the scans and she is still growing and the CTGs are good she is fine! 

Sometimes these things happen, see I didn't smoke at all with DD and this one but the midwife said to another midwife (so loud I could hear it) that my DD was so tiny that I must have been smoking!!! So rude!! I was really upset by that,, don't know why it happens but do feel reassured with all the monitoring you are getting. 

Strange they do it all different at your hospital, here they got no extra notes, all info goes in my handheld notes!


----------



## happygirl666

hey happy easter people  hope every one is ok


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry I don't want to ignore anyone, welcome to all the new ladies :) 

Delilah and CJ fab bumps! CJ if you don't like how your bump/boobs you should try buying some of the maternity tops that got a tie or belt under the bust! I love those. But the wrap tops are horrible, they don't sit right on my boobs and it looks really funny! 

I feel so bad today... been for an egg hunt with DD this morning and OH gave me a lift there so I only had to walk back and it killed me, I just couldn't walk any further. My groin was hurting like hell and I felt sick and dizzy and horrible :( Have been slacking with my iron tablets so I guess it's my own fault. I just forget to take them all the time! 

I just had some food and now I will do dishes and the put DD down and relax. I got my bedside crib today and I love love love it, I thought the bedding was going to be horrible and was going to use my own, but it's lovely so definitely going to use it :) Now all I need is car seat and buggyboard and hoping to buy them tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## happygirl666

-Linn- said:


> Sorry I don't want to ignore anyone, welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> Delilah and CJ fab bumps! CJ if you don't like how your bump/boobs you should try buying some of the maternity tops that got a tie or belt under the bust! I love those. But the wrap tops are horrible, they don't sit right on my boobs and it looks really funny!
> 
> I feel so bad today... been for an egg hunt with DD this morning and OH gave me a lift there so I only had to walk back and it killed me, I just couldn't walk any further. My groin was hurting like hell and I felt sick and dizzy and horrible :( Have been slacking with my iron tablets so I guess it's my own fault. I just forget to take them all the time!
> 
> I just had some food and now I will do dishes and the put DD down and relax. I got my bedside crib today and I love love love it, I thought the bedding was going to be horrible and was going to use my own, but it's lovely so definitely going to use it :) Now all I need is car seat and buggyboard and hoping to buy them tomorrow or Thursday.

hope you feel better love


----------



## Louisa K

lili24 said:


> Anyway my ultrasound reports mainly focus on the low fluid but also mention how there are signs that my placenta is starting to calcify :nope: And no one has ever mentioned it to me! I was so upset, it's just something else to worry about now.

:hugs: I'd ask about it at your next appointment, even if it's just to put your mind at rest, just say your concerned about it and what exactly does it mean for you and your baby, I think we all have a right to know whats going on in our own bodies really.


----------



## Delilah

Linn have they not started you on physio yet? You should push it.

Welcome to all the "new" June moms. Charlotte I know exactly how you feel today I am so fed up already and this isnt like me!

Lili try not to worry I know my hospital file is really thick it has all my notes in from my cone biopsy and loop diathermy in 2007 plus the miscarriage last year and I only got a peek in it when the consultant left us in the room to call St Mary's last week.... I would ask what it means but I am sure under duty of care they would have to tell you if there was a problem and you know Layla's heartbeat is fine too xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah no they haven't! I guess it's not severe enough, I can still walk. I am not hurting now that I am at home thank god. I am seeing my midwife this week, so will ask her about it, no idea where I would chase it otherwise, my notes don't contain the number. 

I had some food and DD is in bed, I tidied up a bit, but didn't do dishes, am sitting down on the sofa instead now :)

My baby is wriggling like mad, looks like she will come out through my belly soon, SIL got to feel and watch my bump on Sunday and she was all freaked out. She asked if she can touch it when baby is wriggling so I told her when and she couldn't believe it. 

Delilah are you getting more movement? I am still so happy you felt him kick, did hubby see or feel it too?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey D - I think it's got something to do with it being lovely & sunny outside today too, I would much rather be sat in my garden, on the grass attempting a bit of weeding or something. You are over 30 weeks too, I have 3 days until I am 30 weeks and I can't wait!! Wohoo!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn - I am jealous, I want to be having a rest of the sofa, or a nap lol. Did you go to Kiddicare in the end last week? x


----------



## -Linn-

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Linn - I am jealous, I want to be having a rest of the sofa, or a nap lol. Did you go to Kiddicare in the end last week? x

no didn't go yet, was busy doing other stuff, although I feel like I got nothing done yet. I will be going this week! I got the money out for it all now, so before I spend it on anything else I will go there :) 

I am so happy with my bedside crib, wish I had one with DD already. Seeing it there next to where I sleep is making it even more real now :) There is actually going to be a baby in there in a few weeks!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww how cool!! I have the moses basket set up in the nursery, I did attempt to put it in our room but my cats decided it looked great and tried their luck having a sleep in it!! Naughty things ha ha. I know, its getting more and more real for me too, I seriously CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!

Eeeeeeekkkkk!!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Aww bless your cats, they do look comfortable :) I got a moses basket too for downstairs and in the garden and then got the crib in my room until baby will move into a cot and into DDs room with her. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one.. it just seems so real when you look at their beds and clothes and think there will actually be a baby there soon that's going to wear all these things! 

If I had known you been to Kiddicare couple of weeks ago we could have arranged a meet there, but maybe another time once the LOs are here and of course it doesn't have to be Kiddicare lol.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok.

If anyone is looking for cheap and cheerful tops, Primark have got loads of really really long vest and t shirts, not maternity but def long enough to do the job. I got a really nice scoop neck one in green for £4 - bargain!

Have just bought some maternity pads too - scary!! reminds me of being 12 again!!

Happy sunny day!

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Great idea with the crib! Yeah they look so comfy, even I would try and get in it if I could ha ha. 

You are definately not the only one, I love looking at everything we have got for little Ethan, I so can't wait.

Defo up for a meet after little ones get here, that would be fab. You're right we don't need to meet at Kiddicare, we can go shopping for ourselves ha ha, when i have reached an acceptable dress size I hope ha ha xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha I got some always maxi ultras earlier, just because I got a few maternity pads and they look horrid, and don't have wings!! I am hoping these HUGE things will do the trick ha ha xx


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte I think it will have to be maternity pads for the first few days.. I was wearing 2 at the same time at some point. If you give birth naturally you will be sore and glad to be sitting on a "cushion" lol... but I agree ALWAYS are better, although I normally use tampons and it is definitely not nice with those pads at all, no matter what kind!

DD got into the babies crib earlier (I will post a pic on Facebook later) and now she put her doll to sleep there. I already said she could sleep in our room too if the baby does but baby will scream in the night, so she said "I don't want baby waking me up, I sleep my own room, I big girl".. so I hope she will still see it that way. I don't want her sleeping in our room but if she felt left out, her bed could go on the other side next to where OH sleeps. Just in case it becomes a problem lol. 

Gotta meet up after the LOs are born... don't worry about dress size lol. I can invite you on Facebook if you PM me your email address. Then you can see how big I got with DD!! This time it's not that bad (yet).


----------



## Mrs G

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Ha ha I got some always maxi ultras earlier, just because I got a few maternity pads and they look horrid, and don't have wings!! I am hoping these HUGE things will do the trick ha ha xx

I'm gonna need some bigger knickers to put them in!!!

xx


----------



## chief's wife

calais said:


> chief's wife said:
> 
> 
> hello june mums.i wish you all a good and safe final journey. my baby will be due on the 28th june.
> 
> Hey, Im also due 28th June :) Do you know what your having?Click to expand...

yes. a boy. anthony chukwuemeka is his name:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G said:


> ch4r10tt3 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha I got some always maxi ultras earlier, just because I got a few maternity pads and they look horrid, and don't have wings!! I am hoping these HUGE things will do the trick ha ha xx
> 
> I'm gonna need some bigger knickers to put them in!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I put on so much weight I already had to buy the bigger knickers! I can recommend Asda or tesco, they are cheap and once the bleeding stopped you can just throw them away, it's what I did with DD.


----------



## Delilah

Linn maybe your GP could recommend you? Its madness that they leave you to it. Cant wait to see O in baby's crib!!!! You must post the piccy on FB!

Lili are you ok? No Emma, CJ or E&L today either? 

Charlotte how many cats do you have? We are mad cat people we have 4 they are rescue cats and all so individual! They will get a shock when Nathan arrives! Julie Roxanne the siamese is my official bump warmer!

I bought tesco maternity pads they are gross they are like matresses and I need to buy some big cheap niks to keep them in place too!

Leaving work now and its daylight I've had enough today!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I will post it later, might take another one, she still fits! It's 90 cm long and DD is 88 cm, she even fits under the little quilt :)

good for leaving, you can only do as much as you can, I will make a gp appointment for tomorrow.. im still coughing loads and so is dd. at my gps you can only make appointments for the same day :wacko: but at least if you call first thing you can pick one! so will ask him bout the spd too!


----------



## Mrs G

I went Primark for cheap knickers - £2.50 for 5 pairs. 
Has anyone bought or used the disposable matress pads? They look a good idea but aren't very big and I move around quite a bit in my sleep. I don't know whether a plastic matress cover might be better???

xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I used disposable matress pads (with DD), just took some back from the hospital as I hadn't thought of anything like that and it is definitely a good idea.. at least for the first few days.

oh thats cheap, we don't have a primark here so got them from george, they were £5 I think.. not too bad either.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm here D! Had a horrible morning, the commuter train was 50 minutes late, so I ended up running behind in clinic... Just ate lunch now and it's almost 2PM! I'm getting soooooo tired... Thank goodness it is a short week, already looking forward to the weekend.

Yes, my bump grew so much in the last 2 weeks. I remember thinking I was huge at 17 weeks, now I look back and think "how cute was that!"  I'm so short of breath... Hopefully baby will stop growing upwards and instead do more outwards growth now! Amazingly enough, no stretch marks yet (knock on wood!).

Oh Lili, hun, so sorry to read that your placenta is starting to calcify and they didn't tell you. You should bring it up for sure when you see the consultant, and ask why they think it's happening. As long as baby's doing well and your fluid levels maintain themselves, everything is good!!! :hugs: Glad to hear the monitoring went well yesterday!

So DH has been complaining of my snoring (started in first tri, due to thickening of sinuses). I got him ear plugs last night, he was so happy! Problem is now he slept so well that he was snoring like a bear and it was my turn to be wide awake for 2 hours! I had to go sleep in the guest room after tossing and turning for 2 hours. :dohh: Don't know how to solve this problem...


----------



## -Linn-

oh CJ it is so irritating... my OH snores but I sleep so deep now that I'm pregnant I don't hear it anymore. He also told me I did it sometimes now, which makes me laugh as I had to put up with so much. If it doesn't get better maybe you or he will have to sleep in the spare bedroom sometimes. When we had a bigger house we sometimes did that as it was important to get some sleep for work!, also I don't know where baby will sleep but if it's in your room and up much in the night it's a godsend if you got a spare room. maybe it will not be a problem every night :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I hope it won't be a problem every night Linn, I'm so grumpy and tired right now :-( I left my body pillow in the spare room this morning, I'm tempted to just sleep there tonight and not even take my chances...


----------



## -Linn-

I would, it's not cause you have a bad relationship with DH, but you have to get up early and work, so of course you need sleep, esp now you're pregnant! I keep my fingers crossed it was a one off! My OH always snores when he is lying on his back, so I wake him up and ask him to turn over, that usually shuts him up! 

Gosh I'm always grumpy when I'm tired!! Are you working from home again on Thursday?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

-Linn- said:


> Charlotte I think it will have to be maternity pads for the first few days.. I was wearing 2 at the same time at some point. If you give birth naturally you will be sore and glad to be sitting on a "cushion" lol... but I agree ALWAYS are better, although I normally use tampons and it is definitely not nice with those pads at all, no matter what kind!
> 
> DD got into the babies crib earlier (I will post a pic on Facebook later) and now she put her doll to sleep there. I already said she could sleep in our room too if the baby does but baby will scream in the night, so she said "I don't want baby waking me up, I sleep my own room, I big girl".. so I hope she will still see it that way. I don't want her sleeping in our room but if she felt left out, her bed could go on the other side next to where OH sleeps. Just in case it becomes a problem lol.
> 
> Gotta meet up after the LOs are born... don't worry about dress size lol. I can invite you on Facebook if you PM me your email address. Then you can see how big I got with DD!! This time it's not that bad (yet).

Yeah the always do look better, definately more comfortable! I would love to see your photo on facebook, PM me your email address and i'll add you! If anyone else wants to add me, PM me xxxx :flower:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Delilah said:


> Charlotte how many cats do you have? We are mad cat people we have 4 they are rescue cats and all so individual! They will get a shock when Nathan arrives! Julie Roxanne the siamese is my official bump warmer!
> 
> Mxx

We have 2 cats, 1 boy & 1 girl, they are so cute and both from rescue centres, they get away with blue murder! To be honest they both used to give me hugs and sleep on my lap, but haven't since I got pregnant :wacko: I think they know, not they just lay by my side bless them!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> I would, it's not cause you have a bad relationship with DH, but you have to get up early and work, so of course you need sleep, esp now you're pregnant! I keep my fingers crossed it was a one off! My OH always snores when he is lying on his back, so I wake him up and ask him to turn over, that usually shuts him up!
> 
> Gosh I'm always grumpy when I'm tired!! Are you working from home again on Thursday?

I have to come into town this Thursday, I have a meeting for the training program and I am the director. Also, I finally bit the bullet and made an appointment with the bank to apply for a mortgage to buy a house in Toronto... Soooooo tired, I will just have to get to bed early! Oh and he was snoring whether he was on his back, on his right side or on his left side :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

oh no CJ not good with the snoring. I don't get how men can sleep on their backs though, OH seems to like it, I could never sleep on my back! Pregnant or not!

Good luck buying your house :)


----------



## Delilah

CJ how annoying Paul said that I snore now he said I should get some breathe-ease strips for my nose! Ask him to come to bed with you until you fall asleep then to leave you and for him to go into spare room tonight xx

Charlotte we can find you from Linn's fb page I think. I think Nathan is going to need purring to calm him down when he gets stressed!!!

Good luck at the bank CJ


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Delilah it's the only Charlotte on my friend list!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Cool, look forward to seeing the friends requests! I will log on in the morning to see your pics Linn! I'm off for a bath & bed, night all xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh me too, me too Charlotte!!!
All this talk of cats has made me miss mine :-( I had 3 but had to give them up as DH has horrible cat allergies. While I like dogs, I would never own one, I'm a self-admitted cat lady who can't have cats :cry: Broke my heart, one of them (the oldest) I had had for 16 years...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG just noticed my ticker went up a box!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Delilah

That's so sad CJ - I was never a cat person until 6 years ago when Paul persuaded me to rescue one - she made short work of converting me! We have homed a few older cats too and sadly they were not with us for long as they were sick. Delilah was my little siamese kitten who was only with us for 5 months and survived a major intestine op (fusing little & large intestines - interceception?) which bought her a few months but the same issue happened and the vet said he couldnt put her through surgery again so we had to let her go aged 7 months a year ago :cry: :cry: I also have an African Grey parrot and he and the cats all keep a respectable distance from each other! Nathan is coming into a zoo :haha:

Yay on the ticker moving up!

OK must work hope you have a good day all.

Mxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww that is sad CJ!! I thought they had bred a cat that was OK for people with allergies, I will look it up on google in a bit, unless I dreamt it lol. 

D - We had to have one of our cats put down, he was 9 months old - we still have his sister. One night he had a fit, in front of us, we took him to the vets and they wanted to hospitalise him, which they did, but he'd have a fit, then get better, have another and be better again, until he was fitting almost 2/3 times a night. The drugs were knocking him out but in the end he was so week, we were advised he'd never recover, the drugs & fits had caused brain damage. It broke my heart and it was a terrible time.

My Ethan will probably think he is moving into a zoo ha ha, we have fish and cats, I want a few chickens and would love a dog ha ha! I am working on the latter ones though.

Oh I love the ticker too, it changes at 31 weeks then??? How cool!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody! How you're all well today! 

Lili where are you? Not seen you on here yesterday. Hope all is well :hugs: 

DD just went down for her sleep and now I get to sit and do nothing for 2-3 hrs :) 

My cough seems to finally be getting better, but DDs got worse again so tried making a doctors appointment today and the receptionist is so snotty! Aaaahhh of course I have to call back first thing tomorrow morning! I went in to the doctors as it is next to the childrens centre where we go for play groups, and she looked at me like to say what are you doing here again and you don't even have an appointment!! She is such a cow honestly!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and I would love some cats too, but OH is allergic so I can't even get any in the first place! 

Charlotte I think you are right, I heard there is a breed of cat that you can get which apparently don't give you allergies but I think they got weird fur or something. When someone showed me a pic it didn't look like a normal cat to me IYKWIM.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Yeah they do, do them - although in 2006 they are MASSIVELY expensive https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-406837/Allergy-free-cat-goes-sale-2-500.html


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol won't be getting on of those! I saw some different ones though... cute those little kittens!


----------



## Delilah

Aww Charlotte your poor little kitty :cry: £2.5k for one of those cats - erm, I'll have 3 please.... not!

Wish I had a few hours to do nothing just waiting for my 2.30pm meeting to arrive!

I have eaten so much for lunch - ham rolls x 2, crisps, grapes and a muller corner - feel too full and drinking water to try to flush myself out!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Delilah sounds like a good lunch! I had a fish finger sandwich and lots of Kinder chocolate :) 

I got plenty of things to do, just decided to rather do nothing lol.. hope the meeting will go quick! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, they sell them here as hypoallergenic cats: it's actually the saliva that people are allergic to, not the fur. So the fur on them is normal, they've just bred a group of cats that were found to make a different saliva antigen. They are $1500 CAD, will be getting one once the kids are older 

I had a zoo as well, a 20 gallon aquarium with 15 types of fish, and 3 cats. Now I'm down to only a 1 gallon fish bowl with one lonely Siamese fighting fish... A lot of work to maintain a big aquarium, but it was so pretty!

Charlotte, the ticker goes to the before-last box at 31 weeks and 1 day  So that means I'm in my 8th month now. Crazy.... 7 WEEKS TODAY UNTIL WE MEET ZOËLLE!!!! :cloud9: Time is flying by....

Oh, I received more baby legs and 20 new diapers yesterday! Will be posting on FB. The diapers are so cute, I have leopard, cow and zebra prints in addition to polka dots, hearts and stripes :thumbup:

Lili, where are you hun??? Hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## lili24

:)

I am here, just been trying to keep busy today cos I'm nervous about tomorrow! I have cleaned out every single cupboard in the kitchen and left some empty ready to put babies things in now.. :haha: 

Congrats on moving up a box CJ.. One more to go, would you believe it!? 
Linn all Drs receptionists are like that I think! I've never met a nice one. I can't believe how hard it is to get an appointment off them.. Hope O is better soon :flower:

I have a doggy and no cats.. He is a handful so no chance of any more animals in this house.. I'd love to have it like a zoo though! :cloud9: My neighbour has a cat with no fur?? I don't know what they are called, but it is actually so cute!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The hairless cats are the Sphinx breed. They are adorable! And VERY allergenic to those with allergies... So glad to hear you're OK Lili, was worried. Nesting, are you?? It hasn't hit me yet. I really need to clean out the closet in the entrance and tackle our storage area, but I don't have enough energy to do it alone so waiting for DH to be done school on April 30th so he can help me... Can't believe we're in the before last box, seems like yesterday I was in the 2nd and 3rd boxes!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I wish I had the energy to clear out any cupboards or the fridge/freezer or anything. But I just can't be bothered.


----------



## lili24

I really can't be bothered either, I'd much rather sit on my bum doing nothing! It needs to be done though, we only bought this house 2 years ago and have already accumulated so much crap! Now that I've cleaned the kitchen completely out it will be much easier to keep on top of :) 

CJ there are so many big jobs I want doing but can't do on my own.. I must write a list so we can start to work through them, but feel guilty pestering my OH to do them all after he works such long hours.. Would like to hire a handyman for a few weeks to boss around :lol:

How is it looking with the house you want to buy? I hope it went well at the bank!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Helllooooooooooooooooooooo ladies!!!
So sorry i have not been on here since last Thursday!!!! Can you believe it!! Thanks for all the PM some of you did on here and FB..................I am fine, just been really hectic as Easter hols take up so much kiddie time! So for those who missed me:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs: For those who didnt :sad2:

I have tried to catch up on threads.................but been quite hard as you can imagine! 
Lili..............so glad all is ok still with fluid..............hope you get to ask about your other prob hun soon xxxxx 
I think i am in my 2nd to last box today???? Will have a look after i post this message xxxx

Hope everyone is well....................It's funny......................I have missed bnb sooooooooooooooooooo much. 

Right must start on dinner for the girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay i am...................Bean has moved up..................WOOHOO


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, this is the house we want: https://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=9272876
Problem is, apparently it is conditionally sold already :cry:

It is in the district of the French Public School we want the kids to go to (also has a daycare starting at 18 months!), walking distance to parks and to the subway, and with an apartment in the basement (our parents are getting on in age, won't be long until one or more are living with us...). 

My appointment at the bank is tomorrow. I think we'll be too late for this house, but at least we'll know what our range is RE: mortgage and have found a real estate agent that specializes in the area we want... Nerve wracking, the real estate market right now!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Emma, welcome back, missed you loads!!! And woohoo on second-last box!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

emma of course we all missed you :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun......................Oooh i hope the bank goes well tomorrow. That house looks lurvly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I only lived in my house for 9 months and haven't even unpacked all the boxes yet! i was going to last year and then i got pregnant! i am just soooo lazy at the moment :cry:


----------



## lili24

Hi Em :hugs:

LOL Linn.. I'm sure your nesting will kick in soon and then you will want it all done. No rush right now though so you can just chill :)

CJ that house looks fabulous and a great price too for what you get! If you don't get that one then I hope you can get a similar (or better!) one in the same area. It looks lovely x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, and if not I think the baby wont care how it looks in my cupboards or fridge :haha: there will be a space for babies things and everything else is not that important at the moment I guess. just feeling rather lazy. 

CJ good luck looks like a lovely house for that money you could buy a really really big house in my town! but then it is not a very desired place lol... I can't imagine living with my mum again!!!


----------



## Mrs G

So many of you on the last but one box!! :happydance:


----------



## lili24

You will be in 8 days Mrs..

Congrats on 30 weeks!!


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> You will be in 8 days Mrs..
> 
> Congrats on 30 weeks!!

And counting!!! I am really tempted to change my ticker...... my midwife has given me edd of 10th June based on my 12 week scan but cos we had IVF I know she is due 16th. My ticker is for 16th but it is V tempting to go with 10th!!!

xx


----------



## angelbaby999

hey girls, just thought I would drop in and say hi. I'm still around! 
I can't believe I have finally hit 32 weeks. I just can't wait to meet my little girl now - really enjoying the shopping though! 
Lots of braxton hicks, in fact they are getting ridiculous now! 
Hope you are all well!
xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Oh my goodness I have just seen my ticker - wow. That really brings it home. Last but one box and just 56 days to go. Thats scary, crazy, exciting, mad! yay! x


----------



## nightkd

Mrs G said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> You will be in 8 days Mrs..
> 
> Congrats on 30 weeks!!
> 
> And counting!!! I am really tempted to change my ticker...... my midwife has given me edd of 10th June based on my 12 week scan but cos we had IVF I know she is due 16th. My ticker is for 16th but it is V tempting to go with 10th!!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I've been told EDD 18th of June going by my LMP - but I know I ovulated a bit late (it was my first 'real' cycle since coming off of the pill) so I'm more likely due around 21st of June... I just changed my ticker to the earlier date to make me feel better :lol: besides the EDD doesn't make much difference - baby will come when they're ready!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Angelbaby :) 

I am glad I don't have to do so much shopping this time, just have to be careful with clothes, already got so many from DD but there are so many cute things out there! 

Nightkd that is true they will come when they're ready or when they get evicted! My DD was never ready lol, had to be induced and had her at 16 days overdue in the end.


----------



## cheryl

Hi Ladies, Just thought I would pop in and say hi, Im due 4th June with a little boy. It will be nice getting to know you all xxx


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> Nightkd that is true they will come when they're ready or when they get evicted! My DD was never ready lol, had to be induced and had her at 16 days overdue in the end.

Haha! True...I will be doing everything in my power to get Miss Bean out on time!! Though I said to DH last night "I have a feeling she's going to be a stubborn baby..." and he replied "Of course she is! You're her mother!" :haha: I was a week and a day late.....

Hi Cheryl! :)

xx


----------



## Delilah

Hi Angelbaby and Cheryl

CJ love the house, good luck at the bank tomorrow and Linn I hope you get an appt - ignore the dr's receptionists they have their own little power bubbles - sorry if anyone here is a drs receptionist it is a very general comment from the ones I know!

Emma we missed you but thought you would be busy with the girls so were not worried hon xx

Lili, let us know how you get on tomorrow I have been thinking about you and know how worried you are - at least you have done lots of clearing up at home

Hey Mrs G - 30 weeks, congrats xx

Just E&L missing in action now, report in MRS!!!!!! lol

I am tired and grumpy tonight Paul has really annoyed me - just home from a late evening event and he is moaning because he has to prep his car which we are getting rid of on Friday - I told him to get a valet clean but no he wants to do it himself and now he realises he is running out of time... men... I am going to bed soon before I end up snapping at him and I'm up at 5am, got to be in Lancaster for 8am not back to my office until 3pm tomorrow.

Part of me thinks that Nathan will be early because I have my stitch out in 6.5 weeks but really have no reason to think that will happnen! Given his performance or lack of it he'll probably be late !!!

Nite nite all xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Im here D!! lots going on here at the moment but i have been checking in on you all either here or FB. 
Lilli :hugs: for tomorrow hun. 
CJ good luck with the bank.
D, breathe hun. 

and welcome to the new ladies. 

9 weeks till c-section for us. got growth scan at 34 weeks so might be earlier but not sure yet. had a really up and down day today.


----------



## E&L's mummy

see i report in and none of you are here!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I am!!! 9 weeks for you and 7 for me, darn it goes fast!!! Are you getting excited?? Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

nope im crapping myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

in all seriousness, ive been having panic attacks again and not sleeping. dont know why but its not nice. hubby pushing for me to see GP.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh sorry hun :hugs:
Would definitely be a good idea to see your GP... I've been having anxiety attacks at night, I'm terrified I'll be a horrible mother :cry:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh CJ. you wont hun. none of us are perfect. but as long as we can honestly say to our kids we tried our best thats all we can do hun. :hugs: i promise you will be fine xxxxxxx


----------



## LizM86

Morning ladies!! How is everyone feeling today? i have my midwife appt today and start my antenatal classes on monday. Cannot believe i only have about 8 and a half weeks to go!!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wohoo!! I have my antenatal appointments the first 3 weeks in May - I am due on the 18th June, which I think is leaving it quite late but I am very excited for! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Cheryl! 

E&Ls mummy I agree with hubby see the GP, he will hopefully be able to help you. 

CJ it is very normal to be scared of these things, I keep thinking what am I doing bringing another child into our lifes and that I won't be able to look after 2 and so on... it will all be fine hun. The fact that you care about being a good mum is enough, noone can tell you if you are,,, you're kids will do one day when they're older and I am sure they will be glad to have had you as a mum! :hugs: 

Sorry E&L I was too tired to post last night, but hope you will be here more often again! 

Hi cheryl :) 

Morning Liz I am good, just got so much to do today since I did nothing yesterday and DD is so demanding, all I hear is mummy I want..... just having a break and a sandwich and then it's back to the exciting housework and washing! 

Charlotte do you mean antenatal classes? I got the midwife tomorrow, I don't want to go lol.. I need a day just at home! My pelvis is killing me... today walk to gps and then tomorrow midwife and saturday finally kiddicare :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Cheryl!

Liz, enjoy your antenatal classes, same to you Charlotte!

Linn, so sorry to hear your pelvis is still bothering you. Have you not seen PT yet?

E&L and Linn: thanks, just so nervous I'm not the "maternal" type as I wasn't sure I wanted kids until DH and I decided to try for one :-( 

Going into work today, I have a meeting for the training program, so much for working from home. It's a really crappy day out there, wet and pouring rain with risk of thunderstorm. Sigh, wish I could just stay in bed...

Found out my grandmother is doing poorly and probably dying. She's my last living grandparent. Problem is she is 10 hours away, in Québec City... Or a plane ride away, but I'm in my 32nd week of pregnancy... Not sure what to do, my mom told me to just wait for the funeral but I feel bad not even trying to make it there. I'm not sure she's lucid and would even know I'm there. My father has a 14 hour drive to get by her side (it's his mom) and he might be heading out today. :cry:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

-Linn- said:


> Hi Cheryl!
> 
> E&Ls mummy I agree with hubby see the GP, he will hopefully be able to help you.
> 
> CJ it is very normal to be scared of these things, I keep thinking what am I doing bringing another child into our lifes and that I won't be able to look after 2 and so on... it will all be fine hun. The fact that you care about being a good mum is enough, noone can tell you if you are,,, you're kids will do one day when they're older and I am sure they will be glad to have had you as a mum! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry E&L I was too tired to post last night, but hope you will be here more often again!
> 
> Hi cheryl :)
> 
> Morning Liz I am good, just got so much to do today since I did nothing yesterday and DD is so demanding, all I hear is mummy I want..... just having a break and a sandwich and then it's back to the exciting housework and washing!
> 
> Charlotte do you mean antenatal classes? I got the midwife tomorrow, I don't want to go lol.. I need a day just at home! My pelvis is killing me... today walk to gps and then tomorrow midwife and saturday finally kiddicare :happydance:

Yep - I mean the classes, I am not so good in the mornings ha ha!

My hips seem to be giving me trouble today too, not good. Sometimes it feels like I have beeen kicked in the privates!! :thumbup: for KIDDICARE woohoo! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............get the number from your midwife for the physio, or just ring up your hospital and get put through to the physio department yourself! You can refer yourself as you are pregnant. If you continue to do nothing then nothing will be done hun xxx

I had my physio referal this morning and all is well.....................they actually fitted me with a bigger belt.................was so pleased the woman thought i was mad!! I had to explain the lack of bump in my last 2 pregnancies........................hence why i was so chuffed to need a bigger belt!!

CJ............How did the bank go hun?

Lili..........................update?

D....................you need to slow down hun xxxx

E&L...................It is so hard to have "computer time" with 2 kids around. Go see the GP babe and get yourself seen to xxxx

Hello everyone else.....................BIG SOGGY KISSES TO YOU ALL XXX

Now updating list xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma i already chased it up once and was told that it is normal to wait unless I am a severe case which I am not if I can still walk or do housework. I was told my appointment might not be until after I had baby. We shall see!


----------



## nightkd

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother CJ. :hugs: That's a long journey for a heavily pregnant lady, so I'm sure she'd understand if you can't make it up there to see her.

It's 8am and I've been up for over an hour... :wacko: DH left for work at about 7am and I had to get up because I have had terrible heartburn for a few hours and had to get me some Zantac (starting to worry I'm taking it too often, but I literally either have to take one at night because I get heartburn then, or I don't feel the need to take one and then have terrible heartburn in the morning :dohh:...I wonder if my body's starting to compensate for my overuse of it..)... I started doing some washing up/sorting the kitchen, had a bit of breakfast, but I'm still pretty acidy right now... Now I've run out of steam and am starting to feel overtired, like I need to go back to bed.... :dohh:

I'm going to try and stay up because there's a lot of sorting needs doing around the house and I have some projects I need to get back into.

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thats madness! SPD is mainly when pregnant!! What a silly thing for them to say! Refer yourself then. I know i was an emergency, but you have waited over 5 weeks now babe xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I know Emma, they are useless.. it is 4 weeks tomorrow actually. I will be off to the doctors soon but only for DD, they were so snotty cause I only rang at 10.20 this mornings... oops DD slept until 10 and so did I :) I might just ask him anyway when I'm already there. Poor DD keeps coughing, only at night though, but that nearly all night. Today it seems like it's gone again but I just put her down to sleep for half and hour before we are off and she started coughing again! I hope she won't be put on an inhaler now.. she gets so hysterical doesnt want anything other than liquid medicine on a spoon and she will cry lots when the doctor will listen to her chest! Makes me feel so bad.. my poor baby doesn't like the doctors!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I'm sorry about your grandmother, if you really want to go maybe try to get a letter from your doctor to say you should be fine to fly. You will have a return ticket for soon afterwards so it should be ok. Otherwise I think it is understandable if you don't go so soon before your due! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Afternoon.. oh it's so gorgeous out today!! I am roasting hot and feeling thankful I won't be heavily preggers through the summer!

I've been for my scan but lets just say the sonographer seemed a bit on the slow side! She measured an arm instead of a leg and wondered why it did not add up! :wacko: So anyway the fluid is at 10cms again.. down from 13cms last week but we have been here before. She told me they will allow it to go to 5cms although it depends on a combination of things such as babies growth and movement too. The placenta does not look overly calcified in her opinion, just showing signs, so they will keep an eye on it. Blood flow through the cord is normal apparantly. The baby measures normal she said, so I asked for an estimated weight and was told 3lbs exactly. I said............ she was 3lb3oz 2 weeks ago so how is that possible?? :wacko: So she recalculated and said oh sorry 3lb7oz! :wacko:

Not happy with that at all! It would be seriously small for 32+2 wouldn't it! Anyway she did my head in so we went for the CTG which was fine :) Thankfully I have an appointment with the consultant at 3.30pm where we are going to review all these scans, otherwise I'd be upset right now. 

She also said that because of babies position it would be very very hard for her to turn from the breech position and she doesn't think it will happen now. Her legs are up completely straight over her head and apparantly to turn she needs to be able to bend them at the knees and push herself down, but there is no room to do that. Has anyone had this problem before with previous pregnancies? I'm hoping she will still be able do it xxx

I feel like an awful mum and am convinced she can't turn because I am so small, if I was bigger framed maybe she would have more room and more fluid, but it's just the way I'm built and I thought I was doing good having gained so much weight so far :nope:

I'm so sorry for clogging up this thread I should have started a pregnancy journal but I like to keep my bump buddies updated :) 

CJ you are going to be an amazing Mum, although I do understand all of your worries, I have the same ones :flower: I think the fact you are so worried already shows you will be excellent at it! :hugs: Thinking of your Grandmother and your family xxxx

E&L you should take hubbies advice and go to the Drs if you think it will help :hugs: We will all support you :flower: Thanks for messaging me and caring despite having your own problems to deal with.. I love you ladies! xx

Gotta go and get ready to go back to the hospital, I'll let you know what he says and I hope it will all be good stuff cos I can't take much more worry!! 

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## nightkd

Lili, I've read a bit about getting on your hands and knees to help baby turn - because it obviously gives them more room to move. It could be worth trying that? Heck I'm doing Hypnobabies and they do a track for turning your breech baby:

https://www.hypnobabies.com/mylink.php?id=4058#breechbaby

So I'm sure it's perfectly possible! The sonographer sounds like she didn't really have much of a clue what she was doing/talking about and she shouldn't make comments like that, imo... Are sonographers trained in that aspect (I'm sure some probably are, but was SHE) or was that just her _opinion_??


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone.

CJ so sorry to hear about your grandmother. I think you should do whatever you feel most comfortable with. If you feel like you can manage the drive and want to say good bye then go for it. If not then take comfort that she still has loved ones around her and is not alone. x

Feeling really flat today - no idea why really. Hubby and I went to chaplins today and I got to the checkout with a duvet set and realised it was much more expensive than I thought and so I decided not to get it. I then got to the carpark and burst into floods of tears because it was for my son and had pooh bear on it. I felt awful because we have obviously been buying so many things for the new baby, and so to put that duvet set back for my poor little boy made me feel so awful I just couldn't contain it. I cried all the way home and still feel really down. 
I have been feeling so protective over him lately, I just hate the way my attention has been on someone other than him, I feel like he is going to lose out on his mummy because I will be busy with a newborn. Its horrid.
I climbed into his bed last night and just snuggled up to him - the best feeling in the world. I have just found that I want to be close to him and protect him from all this. The guilt is eating me up inside.
I guess this is all just a normal part of being pregnant with the second, but I had no idea I would feel like this!

hope you are all ok!


----------



## Delilah

CJ I emailed you earlier you must decide what is right for you. E&L definitely go to the GP hon even if it is just to have a chat. Linn if you can self-refer just go to the hospital its no use to you after the baby arrives when hopefully you'll be back to normal. 

Lilli so pleased that the scan was ok although that sonographer needs a slap! I'm sure your consultant will be much better - let us know :flower:

My baby is breech too so will see how things are at the 35 week scan when they check where my placenta is - at what stage do they normally turn?

Angelbaby ((((hugs)))) I'm sure that this is normal x

Mx


----------



## LizM86

Hi ladies just got back from midwife..still measuring ahead. Baby is head down now. My ribs are starting to ache now. Finally made a start washing all baby's clothes...didn't realise how many i have. Has everyone packed their hopsital bag yet?? I haven't started yet..do you think i should make a start on it?? xx


----------



## nightkd

I'm planning a homebirth, but I will be organising a bag just incase we have to transfer (plus it keeps all the little bits and pieces I might need, together)... I don't think it's that important to do imminently, so don't feel like you HAVE to, but no harm in being prepared. It's one less thing to do! :)

xx


----------



## SylvieB

Lili, i'm confused as i was told that they don't really give anything about baby's position till you're about 34 weeks - unless your womb is heartshaped or something.
cj, sorry about your grandma. i'm sure she'd understand but flying is usually fine till 36 weeks with most airlines. if you wanna go, maybe you can call and make sure with them.
i looked at my scan from tuesday and noticed that except for the head, everything measures 2-3 weeks ahead. the head's a week small though. happy with that though as susan's head was at the 98th percentile (37 cm/14.6 inches) and all i can say is ouch lol
another gtt for me tomorrow as i got too much amniotic fluid and my doctor things i might have developed a late pregnancy diabetes (only had a gtt 5 weeks ago...)


----------



## littlepne

I've chucked a few things into a bag for hospital but I wouldn't call it packing more a way of seeing if I need a bigger bag! I need to go shopping for most stuff anyway need nighties etc as well as pads. I figure over the next couple of weeks I'll step it up a gear. Everyone keeps telling me the baby will be early (based on what I don't know!) but I don't want everything done really early and then be sat around waiting with nothing to keep my mind off it. DH thinks being due on the day the World Cup starts is perfect... I keep trying to tell him it's not quite that simple lol


----------



## -Linn-

Lili sorry but the sonographer sounds crap! Baby can still turn, Sylvie is right and my baby often has her legs in front of her face and then she moves them again... it is painfull but not impossible for them to do. Your baby is what they call frank breech, but IMO that can change, she can move her legs! I don't know if it is something you would consider but you could try https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxibustion, I know a few people who successfully tried this. It is more common in Germany than here I think but even my midwife supports this and has details of a lady who can it. 

Oh Sylvie DDs head was 38cm.. I didn't hurt pushing it out but afterwards I was sore!!


----------



## lili24

Thanks lovelys.. :flower:

To be honest I think she was just giving her opinion, which is good and I would prefer people to be honest with me, but I know from reading on BnB that it is not impossible for babies to turn from this position! I don't know whether she was saying it would be harder for my baby because of the lower fluid.. but I'm still hopeful she will do it! 

The consultant was okay, said babies growth is fine and fluid is fine for now so the plan is to continue as we are with CTG twice a week and ultrasound once a week. If the fluid drops to 7cm I will be given the steroid injections and then scans increased to twice a week. Any lower than 7cms and they will consider induction.. or C/S I suppose if she is still breech, but she was hopeful she will turn in the meantime :) 

Hope I can go on a bit longer.. scared of an early baby, although I know it would be for the best if we needed to do it. Plus I'd rather not have those huge steroid jabs in my arse.....

Next milestone 34 weeks! xxxxx


----------



## Hett

Hi ladies,

Hope all are well. Sorry I have been off for a few days - partner had to go to hospital for a few days again, he is out today - lets see for how long.

Sorry I haven't read through all the posts, I have glanced and want to say I'm so sorry CJ about your grandmother xxxx

Lili - your sonographer sounds awful! What did the consultant say?

I have started my hospital bag now, need to still get nighties though. I am at a stage that I want everything to be ready now! Nesting big time! Nursery will be done this weekend I hope!

Hope everyone is OK xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh Hett I'm glad he is out, hopefully on the mend good and proper now?? :flower: :flower:

I'm at that stage too... my brain wants everything done but getting my body to do it all is a different matter! :lol: Our nursery is finished as it was one of the first things we did but there are still other rooms to sort... New couch is coming first week in May so the living room has to be completely rearranged. Also want our gym rearranged, not that the baby will ever go in there! And decking and all fences in the garden cleaned and repainted! OH asked me to write him a list so he can work through it... better get my sheet of A2 out for that lol :lol:


----------



## lili24

Oh I've got all my nighties now. I got one from M&S which is a really nice one (black), another 2 cheap-ish ones from Asda, and then I have like one of those bandeu dresses (plain black) which is fitted on the boobs and flows down, if you know what type I mean.. you would probably wear it on the beach, and a girl wore one on OBEM. It was so hard to find nighties.. they are all frumpy :nope: Just on the lookout for PJs now..


----------



## CharlRx

Hey  Im due in June too :) Connor's due to meet us on the 27th! xD


----------



## E&L's mummy

finally got back on here. only taken me 4 hours to get the forum up!!! ggrrr

Lilli, only wanted to get on here to see how things went. im sure it will all be fine hun, but i told you that already. dont beat yourself up hun. i had such guilt after DD1 cos i was soo ill, i couldnt get her out of my body, couldnt breastfeed, and then was "taken" away from her at 2 weeks old etc etc etc. lifes too short for all that guilt. as long as she has you uncondtional love thats all she needs hunni. :hug: xx

CJ :hugs: for you too hun. its an awful position to be in. do what feels right for you and no one else xxxx

anyone else ive missed, please forgive me. its taken me blinking ages to get on to here tonight. im ot even sure if this post will work!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well ladies now I've been told even if I head out now I won't make it in time :-( Just had a good sob, luckily DH picked me up from the commuter train station otherwise I would have bawled all the way home :-( My dad can't make it on time either, he is a 14 hour drive away and can't afford to fly... So now we just have to sit still and wait to hear when the funeral is going to be :-(

Dropped by to visit my SIL near the train station while I waited for my train, and she announced to me that FIL's cancer is back full blown and is restarting chemo/radiation next week. It likely came back because he didn't finish the first chemo treatment, despite me, DH and MIL begging him to :-(

Just having a rotten day :-(

Bank went OK essentially we'll be approved for anything up to 1.5 million CAD. Won't do that though, I would like to be able to travel and have a good quality of life, not have all my money go to the mortgage...

Oh and RE: breech. I've seen a few cases where the baby is breech for a reason. Most recently, my friend's baby was breech and she chose a C-section. MD even offered to try technique to flip baby, but my friend declined. Luckily, since at the C-section, baby had the cord wrapped around her neck TWICE and had they attempted to flip her, she would have gone into distress. Lili, with the legs straight up it is called a frank breech, and it is highly recommended not to attempt vaginal delivery for frank breeches as the risk for prolonged labour ending in emergency C-section with baby distressed is very high. Hopefully she'll flip though, luckily you're having scans weekly so that will be monitored...

Sorry, I can't remember what anyone else posted, my mind is totally absent and I feel sick again (weaned myself off the MS meds but puked already 3 times today because of crying...). Need to go nap now. Hope everyone is doing OK. :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh CJ. wish there was something i could do hun. time machine or something. life can be a real b***h when it wants to be. try and chill wth hubby and have loads of cuddles. xxxxxx


----------



## Hett

CJ you poor poor love, what a rotten day. I'm just so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks K... :flower::flower: Your post did work anyway! Hope you can come on more often soon. I'm wanting some toasties now because of you...

CJ there aren't any words... thinking of you and your family. Very good news from the bank today although I know you won't be thinking about that at the moment.:flower::flower::flower:

Thanks for the advice about breech. I don't think I would allow them to try and turn her to be honest.. I figure if she stays breech then it will be for a reason and I will just accept it. I have heard many stories like your friends with the cord etc and it is too risky.. I would just have to join you and E&L in the C/S club.. I'm sure we can support each other :hugs:

Ere's me bump!! 32+2
 



Attached Files:







32+2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lili24

Congrats on 30 weeks today E&L!! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Awww CJ I'm so sorry you had all this bad news! :hugs: 

Lili I wouldn't let them manually turn my baby either, if she can do it herself then it's good, and I don't think it's impossible, but otherwise you will be fine having a section. At least that's safe, I would like a normal birth but you are never garantueed that! Planned sections are much better than emergency ones.


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Congrats on 30 weeks today E&L!! xxx

oh yeh!!! :dohh: how dumb am i??? didnt realise. 

and the CS club is very exclusive and special.....might not let you in :winkwink:


ps toasties were yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy AND ALL GONE!!!! :winkwink:

Buddies there is a FB message waiting for you cos i got a sexy new phone!!! :happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

https://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/mobile-phones/SAMSUNG-JET/MONTHLY#bottom


in purple tho not boring black hehehehehehe its soo purdy!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

30 weeks today!! Wohooooooooo xx


----------



## littlepne

I have that phone e&l, but mine is boring black I didn't know there was pretty ones! I like it though - but I need to talk DH into letting me have an iphone lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies!!
I am going out most of today to "bewilderwood" is a fab family day out, and can not wait! Thought i would post before i go xxxx

Linn.................Please get the physio number from GP, or just ring the hospital and cal them direct.............is madness they are doing bugger all about it! Makes me so angry that you are suffering :hugs:

Lili..............Wow what an emotional rollercoaster you are on hun :flower: Firstly i would like to kick your sosographer yesterday...........she sound incompetent, but i am glad that Layla is ok, and it all seems good for now xxxx Just take 1 appointment at a time hun, am sure she will turn, and if not (mine turned at 35/36weeks) then they will book you in for a safe c/s. At least this is your first baby, and you don't have any small ones running around, will make that recovery easier for you if that is the way you go. Big :hugs: and :kiss: for you xxxx

Angel................Is so normal to feel protective of first child when 2nd is on the way, am sure you will try and have quality one on one with him before the lo arrives. They do get a little jealous at times, but that is so natural, and as long as you include him in all decisions then he will be fine am sure xxx

CJ................Thinking of you hun xx

D.................:hugs: Mine turned at 35/36 weeks, so there is time hun xxx

Lili...........Love the bump picture..............you look amazing xxx

E&L let us know what the dr says, we are all here for you hun if you need to chat xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:

Right must go xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma have fun! E&L I love the new handset - touchscreen is what I want when I renew next month I'm thinking of the Blackberry Storm2 because I have lots of friends and family on BB and think it would be cool! I have to renew all of our office contracts and the lads want iphones but as i'm paying... lol

CJ I emailed you earlier please take care of yourself hon sending you massive virtual hugs :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Stern hat is on now - Linn & E&L, doctors appts for you both as prescribed by us experts on here (well maybe not experts but we care ALOT) :hugs:

Lili great news that Layla is ok and I love the bump pic - you'll soon be at 34 weeks.

E&L & Charlotte yay on 30 weeks ladies and Hett I hope that OH is feeling better today. 

These pregnancies are bloody hard work I think between us all we must have every bloody symptom or complication - BUT IT COULD BE LOTS WORSE WE ARE ALL VERY LUCKY and I keep reminding myself of this when I get miserable and self-pitying :thumbup:

I go to see my own consultant on Monday as a follow up to my scan at St Mary's last week so have cancelled my 31 week midwife appt which was on Monday afternoon they said it was pointless doing both. Not sure what the consultant wants to see me for - I see him on 10 May to discuss having my stitch out and for a placental scan too.

OK must work got an office day today with 2 meetings and a client lunch so hoping for a nice lead into the weekend - famous last words eh!!!!

Mxxx


----------



## lili24

Ooooh E&L that is nice! I love getting a new phone! My contract is up next month but I'll get another iPhone.. White next time for a change maybe! :happydance: 
I prefer iPhone to BB D but BB is still great and you wouldn't know the difference if you never had an iPhone first :) 

Congrats on 30 weeks Charlotte.. You said you couldn't wait to get to this point!! :)

Still thinking of you CJ xxx

Emma have a lovely day! Hope you got nice weather for it :flower:

Oh D it will be like a review with the consultant probably, there wasn't much point to mine yesterday, didn't tell us anything we don't know already but I think they like to do them after a scan. It will be fine :) did you not hear anything about your GTT? Hopefully that means all clear?

I had a shitty sleep last night I woke up at 2am for a wee and fell over! :wacko: Dont know how it happened, we have an en suite so I only have to get from my bed to the toilet but it seems I get clumsier by the hour! I was fine though.. OH jumped up and crapper himself! It was like I was drunk :wacko: 

Xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi Lili not heard anything back so I'm assuming all is ok too - they should tell me on Monday and I think you're right about the appt being routine - I hope so anyway - do we need to get you bumper pads around your torso hon!!! :haha: be careful lol xx


----------



## SylvieB

cj, sorry about your crap day. loads of (((hugs)))
congrats on the 30 weeks, charlotte and e&l
hat my 2nd gtt today but still everything fine. just got a bit too much amniotic fluid and doctor wanted to make sure it wasn't due to diabetes though i only had a gtt 6 weeks ago...)
gonna celebrate susan's 3rd bday (it's actually on monday) tomorrow. invited 8 kids and so far heard back from 2, one of them who can't make it... we're going to an indoor playground, so not like it's really important. my brother and my sil are coming out, really looking forward to seeing them, she's 20 weeks now.


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody, sorry i didn't read all the posts now. 

I hope everybody is doing good! 

Nice new phone E&L, and Delilah is right, need to make doctors appointments. 

I saw my midwife today, everything was perfect again, but I told her I couldn't take those iron tablets as they made me feel sooooooo sick and couldn't eat at all on 3 times a day, so been only having 1-2. Yesterday when I came back from walking to the doctors, pharmcay and shops I actually saw stars when I unpacked shopping in my kitchen. So she said I need to see GP to change the tablets, there are other ones I can try! I need ones that will make me hungry :haha: 
So I will be off to the GPs on Monday or Tuesday. Midwife has referred me for physio again and put that it's urgent. She said to call her if I don't hear from them again. 

So and I just been to Kiddicare and got my car seat and base :)


----------



## -Linn-

Lili what are you doing falling over in the middle of the night, hope you didn't hurt yourself! 

Delilah you are right we are all very lucky to be pregnant :) But it is hard work as well at times!

Congrats on 30 weeks Charlotte and E&Ls mummy :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Back early....................Was fun though! Just got so achy so decided to call it a day! Is only 10mins up the road, so was easy to get back xx
Linn...............I hope they refer you asap this time xxx 
Lili..............You silly girl.............take care of yourself hun xxxx

DD1 has her 2nd EVER sleep over tonight, which means DD2 will be on her own, and will prob be a nightmare tonight without her big sister. Am pathetic as i know i will miss her just as much..................Does it ever get any easier??? I feel like a chunk of me is missing when i am not with them........................ok ok ok i know i am sad and this is only her 2nd sleep over, i have only ever had 2 nights ontop of this without them in 5 yrs!!! So 4 in total...............................Must get some chocolate or icecream in to wallow in xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

:hugs: Thanks everyone for the congrats on the 30 weeks! I am so pleased I got here - it just seems such a milestone before my wriggle bum gets here!

Linn - did you manage to pick up a pink car seat?

Sorry I haven't read everyones messages, but I hope you are all OK and feel better soon. Does the weather look nice for over the weekend? Lunchtime was so lovely - I went out without a coat or jacket :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte, yes a pink one :) 

it is hot here today, at least in the car! 

For all of you who remember my issues with Brittish Gas. 
OMG we just spoke to Brittish Gas regarding the ongoing complaints from before, where they said we had debt and we didn't and my electricity was cut off. And now they told us that in fact they owe us money. They have sorted us with a new account with credit on both the gas and electricity, so we won't have to pay them at all next month. :rofl: finally they have put it all right, we were actually quite happy with the person we spoke to then! and we are staying with them now, as they are also giving us some compensation on top of the money they owe!! :haha:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wow brill news Linn!! Well done, pleased they actually listened to you love.

FREE MONEY........ Yay! xxxx


----------



## Nicole1991

Hi Everyone! Our Little Girl Freya Paige Kipling Is Due On June The 5th (1st Baby) :) Sooo Excited & Also A Little Apprehensive About The Birth But Right Now I'm Just Wishing Away The Next 8 Weeks! Best Wishes To All x


----------



## lili24

LOOOOOL I know I'm such a klutz! I don't know how it happened, OH says I go like a zombie to the toilet at night and I walk really fast :lol: I didn't hurt myself just got a shock but it will make me go slower from now on :haha:

Linn that is such good news.. finally they realised! Did you get the denim car seat? I haven't bought a base yet cos I didn't know which new car I would buy so need to check it will be compatible. I'm getting my new car this weeeeeeeekk so I can order it soon.. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Them iron tablets sound awful btw! Best to change them asap! 

My OH has just bought me a new iron.... I don't know if I should be grateful or not lol :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

haha Lili I still can't believe it, it's all sorted :) yeah the one with the denim it was! 

Oh I got a new iron too but it won't get used very much as OH doesn't have to wear shirts to work anymore so I don't really iron most clothes. But I will iron all babies clothes so they are soft!


----------



## lili24

Well I done my first load of baby washing today... all the whites! So I will test out the new iron on those LOL. I hope he does not think a new iron will make ironing more enjoyable and I will stand there for hours ironing all his clothes. :lol: Men do have funny ideas lol...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah bet he does Lili....................Probably thinks you will start to really enjoy it with your new improved one xxxx
Nicole1991 welcome hun xxx
Linn............glad that you have sorted BG out, at long last xxx

DD1 has just been dropped off at her friends :cry::cry:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol, I find if you take the stuff out of the machine straight away and fold it into a basket first before hanging it up then it doesn't need ironing anyway! 

:haha: I bet he thinks as you'll be home with baby you need something to keep you busy :rofl: 

Oh lovely.. washing all those clothes for baby is much more fun than your own! I will only wash all DDs old stuff not the baby girl clothes from next, just in case I have to take it back. They take anything without receipt from the current collection and give you a credit note instead so could get boys things if I had to :) But if it does turn out a boy he will have to sit in a pink car seat as that can't go back! 

Do you also have such lovely weather today?


----------



## emmadrumm77

It has been beautiful today Linn. Has just clouded over within the last half hr xxx


----------



## Delilah

Awww Emma at least you have one of them at home to keep you company :hugs: she'll have a whale of a time and tell you all about it tomorrow :thumbup:

Lili lol @ the iron!!!!! Not sure how I would take that either! Glad you got BG sorted Linn, nice to have a good end to a story!

Charlotte I went out at lucnhtime without a coat too although it isnt that warm and sunny here but OMG you wouldnt think so the sights I saw near my new office!!! Hope its good for the weekend we're going to Bem Brazil in Manchester with 4 friends tomorrow night and hoping to walk on Sunday.

Hi Nicole, lovely name for your daughter x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Lili - the ironing thing is SO funny! Once, my OH bought me a new iron as a Christmas present!!!!!!! I also got new baking trays as a Mothers Day gift this year - men think of very very strange things!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely Emma :) 

Delilah I know its funny how the people always dress as soon as the sun comes out. But here it really is warm around 20'C in the sun I think. I have been outside in my garden in a tshirt today and OHs car felt like a sauna earlier!


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: charlotte, thas men for you... but at least you got something for mothers day at all!


----------



## nightkd

ch4r10tt3 said:


> :hugs: Thanks everyone for the congrats on the 30 weeks! I am so pleased I got here - it just seems such a milestone before my wriggle bum gets here!

30 weeks and only 70 days to go!!! :yipee:

It's so weird because I look at people at 36-37 weeks and think 'blimey, I wish I was there already'....but it's literally only 6-7 weeks (obviously :haha:) away!! :shock::happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## nightkd

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Lili - the ironing thing is SO funny! Once, my OH bought me a new iron as a Christmas present!!!!!!! I also got new baking trays as a Mothers Day gift this year - men think of very very strange things!
> 
> xx

My DH bought me a heart shaped, glass necklace for my birthday last year (before we'd even met IRL) and diamond necklace for Valentine's Day this year... :thumbup: I have him well trained :lol:

I think the only time he'd buy me baking trays (though I'm actually always up for new baking bits and pieces!! :lol:) is if I asked him....

Mind you, I told him all I want for my birthday this year is the 4D scan (whether we actually end up with one now or not, remains to be seen) and a bath sponge - because I LOVE the smell of sponge... I'm actually CRAVING sponge... :shrug::haha::D

Is it sad I would literally just be happy with a sponge for my birthday? :lol:

xx


----------



## lili24

Happy 30 weeks Night :happydance: !! Whats with the sponge?? That is a funny one lol!

It's gorgeous here today although the sun has disappeared now.. I live next to Aintree racecourse and it is ladies day and the grand national tomorrow. I would normally go but didn't fancy finding a dress to compliment the watermelon belly..

Linn.. You will NOT have a boy!! They have checked so many times now :lol: :lol: It was weird with baby things spinning in our washing machine though! Lovely :) Better get used to it cos once she is here the washing will never stop lol. xx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks Lili! I have no idea, I've always loved nomming on sponges....I used to go into Wilkinson's and pick up one of their 15p sponges just to walk around sniffing....:blush::lol:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

kd.....................that's so funny!!! Craving sponges:rofl:
Did you and oh meet on the internet then? Sorry to pry :blush:, can not believe you only met him last year......................It must be flying for you both xxxx:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili they only checked once... the other 2 times, they couldn't see anything, legs crossed! But I saw the 3 lines at 20 weeks... my friend in Germany just had a boy and they had told her during her 7 scans that it would be her 3rd girl. So I am getting a bit nervous. But if it will be the case I am sure he will survive a pink car seat!! 

I honestly can't imagine having a boy though! 

Oh forgot to say earlier fundal hight was 31cm today but she just felt the top of baby and then measured to pubic bone so I think it might be 32 or 33 but nevermind it was on 95th centile on my customised growth chart so I am happy!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh and happy 30 weeks as well xxx


----------



## -Linn-

what is everyone making for dinner tonight? I don't fancy eating but making cumberland rings with mash and that bubble and squeak... hmmh I normally love that, but can anyone tell me why is it called bubble and squeak? Sorry was just wondering! 

Did I post a bump pic this week? I was going to upload a pic of DD in my bedside crib but I lost my digital camera upstairs! My bedroom looks like a store room of baby things at the moment and I can't find it anymore :dohh:


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> kd.....................that's so funny!!! Craving sponges:rofl:
> Did you and oh meet on the internet then? Sorry to pry :blush:, can not believe you only met him last year......................It must be flying for you both xxxx:hugs:

I think I may actually make DH take me to Walmart tonight, just so I can get a sponge :haha: He can get one for my birthday too if he wants!! :thumbup::lol:

Yeah, we met in March 2006 on a roleplaying website :) He barely spoke to me at first, so I didn't think he liked me :lol: but we continued chatting and got to know each other more and more over the course of 3 years and then he finally convinced me to come over to the US to meet him in April last year :)

It really is....tbh I think I lack the ability to perceive time :shrug::lol: I was looking back on photos that I took and uploaded to Facebook when I very first arrived here and the comments I put on them, it's just strange how close we got in the space of like...a week or two!! :blush::lol: But I guess that's a good thing :)

xxxx


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> what is everyone making for dinner tonight? I don't fancy eating but making cumberland rings with mash and that bubble and squeak... hmmh I normally love that, but can anyone tell me why is it called bubble and squeak? Sorry was just wondering!

I have no clue, I was going to make beef stir fry with rice, but DH turned his nose up when I mentioned it last night :dohh: We're gonna go shopping tonight anyway, so we'll see if we end up at our fave restaurant for steak and mash, or actually saving money and planning out a nice meal at home :lol:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_and_squeak

^ They say the name could have originated from the sound it makes when it's cooking...I thought it was something like that; I had to google it when DH asked me what the heck it was :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

haha yeah didn't think they knew bubble and squeak in america lol.. I love it though :) It's cooking right now! So I better check on it... thanks for the info, hope you will get your sponge. hmmmhhh I would have liked a stir fry, I love the veg!


----------



## E&L's mummy

eveniing all.

Linn, great news on BG. and dont say things like that about your friend.....DD1 keeps freaking me out by saying butterbean is a boy!!! ive got mostly neutral bit but i have bought off ebay a few girlie bits too.

KD, ive heard of sponge cravings before so you are not totally odd hun xx

Emma, nope it doesnt get easier when you are not with your kids but you find ways to cope better iykwim. im gonna mis my girls sooo much when im in hospital. wish there was a way i could have c-section at home.

CJ hope you are ok hun. :hug:

brain gone to mush today....but we took the double pushchair out for a walk today with DD2 and DD1's baby in it. was very odd pushing it adn thinking about butterbean.


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> haha yeah didn't think they knew bubble and squeak in america lol.. I love it though :) It's cooking right now! So I better check on it... thanks for the info, hope you will get your sponge. hmmmhhh I would have liked a stir fry, I love the veg!

I love the veggies too...I had a really nice baby leaf (I think) stir fry from Sainsbury's when I was over at Christmas (been wanting to try it for AGES :lol:) with baby corn, spinach etc I believe...It was so good!

I could actually go some sprouts/roast potatoes etc...wonder if any of DH's family would like to invite us round and cook us a Sunday roast this weekend?! :thumbup::flower:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh I actually enjoyed my dinner :) 

That Sainsburys stir fry sounds good! But I know they eat different things in the US don't they? My mum is american so I have been a few times. Do you cook some english food for hubby?


----------



## Hett

Hello Nicole1991!

D I am renewing my contract this week and have gone for the BB Bold 9700, have got the Curve 8900 and LOVE the BB! Toby is a bit of a techno geek and so advises me on these things!!! I wouldn't have a clue otherwise!

Linn - Wooooweee about British Gas! So glad! About the iron tablets, my mw said I could try the prescription iron tablets but alot of women find the make them sick or bunged up I have also heard, so she said if I wanted I could have these liquid sachets that I have to buy from the health food store. It is a clear liquid sachet that I find gives me a slight aftertaste but when mixed with something strong like orange juice aren't too bad at all!
I'm sure yours bubba is a girly Linn!

nightkd - LOL about the sponge!
Oooooh yeah I hope you get your roast! Do you miss UK ever?

We had a bbq tonight! We invited a friend round but were busy so just me and OH! Was a bit nippy so I sat inside and we ate inside - we filled up on crisps and homous before though too so I am stuffed now! (That will last for an hour or so!)

We are doing the wallpaper for the nursery tomorrow :) But still have a double divan bed in the spare room which we need to be rid of - Its quite a new bed that cost alot so we want to try to sell it. Its on eBay at the mo!

I got a nursing nightie from eBay yesterday! Brand new and £5.99, its very pretty! And got some cheap pjs from Tesco today to pop in the hospital bag! Also got some nursing sleep bras and a nursing bra. I am a bit early to be getting the nursing bra fitted but am keeping the tags on so if it doesn't fit its not the end of the world, I can swap it. I just like to know I have everything ready and packed!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am having Delilah's yummy slow cooked pork tonight with noodles! Mmmmmmm


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Hett, I was really pleased as well. Just funny they actually owed us money and not the other way around! They owed us something like £80 but we are getting £100 now cause of the mess up, so can't complain about it :) 

I will see what my GP says about the tablets, maybe he can prescribe something else, so I won't have to pay for it, love being exempt! 

Oh jealous you had a BBQ, I love BBQ but we got such a big one I don't like to put it on just for me and OH. Need to buy a small BBQ lol..


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> I am having Delilah's yummy slow cooked pork tonight with noodles! Mmmmmmm

sounds good Emma :)


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> That Sainsburys stir fry sounds good! But I know they eat different things in the US don't they? My mum is american so I have been a few times. Do you cook some english food for hubby?

Urrr, generally the same sorts of things...sometimes with variations. They do have a few 'traditional' dishes here - eg beans and cornbread :sick: I wasn't a huge fan to start with, but morning sickness has made even mentioning that meal make me feel siiiiiiick!

I offered to cook crepes last night, but we were both absolutely knackered and not feeling well, so I haven't yet... I made a roast chicken dinner for hubby's birthday last year... I can't really say I have any specifically 'English' foods that jump to mind!! :lol: Though I did say I'd cook DH a Spotted Dick at some point, because we saw the tinned ones in the shop (international section) but it was like $7!!! :shock:



Hett said:


> nightkd - LOL about the sponge!
> Oooooh yeah I hope you get your roast! Do you miss UK ever?

I do miss my mum and friends...and just being able to walk places...where I lived there were river walks and parks etc nearby, here I still feel a bit lost going out and about on my own and there are barely any paths!! :dohh:

I was REALLY homesick last year before we went to the UK for Chrimbo, but since then I've started to feel a bit better.. :)

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, quick update here...

My grandmother passed away during the night with my uncle (her youngest son) by her side. She was lucid and her last words were "I'm joining my husband and son now" (in French though . So glad she wasn't alone... Turns out we're going to hold a memorial service in June in the Eastern Townships, where she was born/raised/lived, to be buried with my grandfather. Still very emotional about it, but I know she's in a better place...

Now we just have to get through these last 3 weeks of school for DH, then trying to make it up to Mattawa to visit the in-laws as much as possible since we don't know how much longer FIL has to live. 

Thank you all for your kind words, it really means a lot to me....

I'm back on the MS meds. My emotions just made me feel horrible yesterday so I decided to stop being a martyr and just continue taking them. Only 6 weeks and 5 days to go now! Yoga actually helped SOOOO much yesterday. My baby shower (Toronto one) is tomorrow, I really hope people get things off our registries this time, we are in dire need of many things... Really happy my lil' sis is coming up from London to be there, last time I saw her was at Christmas. Plus seeing family right now would really cheer me up!

E&L, LOL on taking out the double stroller for a walk with a doll in the second spot. Don't think butterbean will be that quiet ;-) 

Nightkd, DH and I met online (eHarmony) June 29th, 2008, were married June 29th 2009 and are expecting our first baby 1 month before our first wedding anniversary! I know how fast things can go when it's meant to be :cloud9:

Hett, great deals! I have a few nursing bras (made sure to get them so I still have room to grow!) but I think I'll wait until I see how big they get when I start nursing to buy other clothes... :haha: Went from a 30C to a 32E just being pregnant!!

Linn, hope your PT consult goes through once and for all, poor you!

Lili, so glad to hear Layla's doing well  Loooooooove the bump pic BTW, you look amazing!!!

Deliliah, thanks for your email this morning, it was what I needed :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Emma, yay on the bigger belt!!! Nice to have you back online :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

huge hugs for you CJ. not alot i can say to make you feel better but just let you know im thinking of you and your grandma will be in my prayers xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Nightkd that made me laugh.. there no paths or hardly any pavements anywhere! When I visit my auntie and she has to work I am lost there without a car, you can hardly walk anywhere. I prefer that about living here! I am not English have only lived here for 6 years but I like lots of English things that I don't know where I come from. Yorkshire puddings, toad in the whole, bubble and squeak and there are lots of other things :) 

CJ so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: hope you will get maaany things of your registry tomorrow and generally have a fab shower, hope you can still enjoy it!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ...it really confused someone i know and met on the walk. she didnt know i was pregnant again and as soon as she saw the double she sped up to see and was greated by a doll!!! :haha: the look on her face was a picture. she didnt even twigg untill we got onto birthdays and i told her i had 9 weeks to go! stupid or what.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG thanks for the laugh! Can just picture the look on her face


----------



## -Linn-

E&L that's funny! 

CJ I just PM'd you on Facebook :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh she isnt a person i like that much to be honest. bit of a busy body and gossip. daft thing is she has seen me over the last few weeks at my friends leaving do etc and not spoken to me or said anything. when i told her, first thing she did was put her hand on my bump and ask if i was insane!!! i was a good girl and didnt break her hand :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: luckily noone has touched my bump yet, apart from SIL and she asked if she could feel the movement, she was all freaked out bless her. even my DD asks if she can touch it before she does! some people are so rude!


----------



## sweetniss113

people ask first before touching my bump also. I am thinking alot of you lovely ladies would be lost where I live as its a fifteen minute drive to get to anything. we have to drive at least 5 minutes to get to our nearest neighbors so no walking to anything for me. which is probably a good thing do to pelvic pain. I have a track in our yard to walk around (it a quarter mile ) so I do get exercize when I feel up to doing it.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have to drive to any shops as i live in a village 10 miles from anywhere but i can walk to school and round the villiage if i want to. the decent shops and supermarket are 25-30 miles away. costs me a fortune in fuel in a month just doing food shopping.


----------



## -Linn-

sweetniss113 said:


> people ask first before touching my bump also. I am thinking alot of you lovely ladies would be lost where I live as its a fifteen minute drive to get to anything. we have to drive at least 5 minutes to get to our nearest neighbors so no walking to anything for me. which is probably a good thing do to pelvic pain. I have a track in our yard to walk around (it a quarter mile ) so I do get exercize when I feel up to doing it.

you see I'm just not used to it I think! I grew up being able to walk anywhere I like. when I visit my relatives in the US I just find it boring, they don't get a lot of holidays so can't take all the time off and when they're at work there is nothing much for me to do, IYKWIM. But I bet it is beautiful too where you live, I think it's different when you got your own house and car and stuff to do every day! 

I walk about 2-3 miles every day. I know not that far and much but enough to give me bad eplvic pain, thankfully that is only temporary and will hopefully be better after birth.


----------



## -Linn-

how is everyone today? OH has gone shopping with DD... OMG!!!! I always get to take her to do anything but OH doesn't normally take her when he goes shopping by himself, if it's the other way around I get to take her! But she was begging to come and of course he couldn't say no. I said I would get on with my housework, but it is too tempting to just sit on the couch for a bit and enjoy being here on my own, think it's the first time, apart from when she's asleep but that's not the same :)

Hope you're all well. I got so much to do it makes me want to cry. Kitchen, lounge, toilet, bathroom, hoover.... then sort and put away winter clothes, boots, hats, coats etc. Sort out bedroom some more... tidy out the pantry (yeah right that's going to happen) oh and the garden is in very bad need of some work doing to it as well.


----------



## Hett

Morning Ladies.

CJ I am so sorry for you and your family for your loss sweetheart xxx
Try to enjoy your shower if you can xxx

Oh Linn I have so much to do too! I have a list on the fridge of 'jobs to do before baby arrives' and I feel much better about knowing they have been acknowledged even if not completed yet! The garden needs more grass seed and another layer of wood stain on the patio, need to get a window washer in blah blah blah! But on the plus side our wallpaper is going up in the nursery as we speak!!!!! Wooooohoooo! We got the pram down from the loft too so I have put it up and am having a play! The spare bed in the nursery is moving in (on its side!) to our bedroom for a few days as I want the nursery to be finished! Will post piccys as soon as its done! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

That's lovely Hett. You must be so pleased the nursery is getting done :) I cleaned my kitchen and washed lots of clothes and that's all I managed during the last 3 hrs. There is just so much to do. OH is just watching movies on his pc and DD is asleep, think I will wake her up now and clean the toilet and bathroom upstairs! 

I should also make a list, but I'm afraid it will be long!! We need to put out grass seeds too! I keep forgetting about that and soon it's too late :( What pram have you got?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning/afternoon ladies!!! Linn, will respond to your FB message afterwards 
Awaiting the arrival of my little sister Carine (coming from 2 hours away to accompany me to the shower) and getting ready. Feel better today, had some serious exercise and ice cream therapy last night and DH is being great... Turns out the memorial service will be in June, along with the service for my uncle (my dad's identical twin) who died on June 9th last year (2 days after my b-day). Hopefully I'll be up to going, as long as I don't have to drive post C-section I should be able to... Thinking of getting Carine to come from London (Ontario) for help with 4-5 week old Zoëlle and flying us to Québec City, much better than a 10 hour drive!

Posted photos on FB of the new diapers and baby legs for those who are curious 

Linn, I know what you mean hun, I have so much to do around the house but also for work... One of the residents reminded me of an April 15th deadline yesterday, sigh... Will have to do that tonight after shower. We also have a list on the fridge Hett, great idea  It's rewarding to cross things off as you get them done. Good luck with the nursery, it's so much fun to me it hardly seemed like work ;-)

Hope everyone else is having a great day!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Enjoy your shower CJ :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

have a fab time CJ. you deserve it xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

iooooo 2 months exactly till i meet butterbean!!!!! :dance: pointless post but just noticed :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Just popping in to say hello ladies, hope you are all well. Still no :bfp: for me, starting to get very disheartened, but will keep on trying!

Off out tonight for some much needed fun. It's my best friend's 30th. I will have a drink for each and every one of you ;)

CJ - so sorry to hear your sad news. You and your family are in my thoughts.

Much love to all xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

it will happen Deb. keep hubby tied up for a couple of weeks lol. have a fab night hun. and have a really big drink for me please. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thinking of you CJ. So sorry for your loss. Hope you can have fun at your shower.. Let us know how it goes <3

Thanks Deb.. Keep going, are you using your CBFM again? I hope you get a BFP very soon. Have fun tonight xxx

I am pooped!! Done gardening all day, think I'll be in bed by 8pm! :o


----------



## SylvieB

CJ, hope you're having fun!
Deb, got my fingers crossed for a BFP soon
Susan's bday was fab, she got so many presents and had so much fun. Though her actual birthday is only on Monday... Still got a couple of presents for her to get then... Completely knackered tonight, off to bed soon me thinks. maybe gonna chill on the couch for a bit first, mike's next door to have a few beers with our neighbours


----------



## grumpygal76

:)


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning. 

well after 2 dreams about butterbean is a boy, im freaking out slightly!!!


----------



## Bambina

hey guys, been away recently.... so haven't posted recently but just noticed this post.

Wondering if dates are still going up??? Because my little girl is due on 16th june.


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone hope you're all doing ok today.

CJ I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you are feeling a little better today and that your shower went well?

NightKD and CJ I met and married Paul quick too - I was on holiday in the USA in April 2002 and we met 3 times on that trip - then I went back for a week in June after speaking on the phone every night for 6 weeks and most Saturdays on the computer - he asked me to marry him, I said yes and he moved to the UK in September 2002 and we married on 26 October 2002 :thumbup: We will eventually move to USA but for now because I owned my house (he rented) and I ran my own business (he was employed) we did it this way around. It is 8 years ago that we met on 17 April! 

Emma did you like the pulled pork - I hope so! 

E&L I'm laughing at your pram story - dont worry you are having a little girl they wouldnt tell you if they were not sure - do you get another scan? 

Yay Hett on getting the nursery sorted out - cant wait to see piccies! Linn glad your OH gave you a break and took DD shopping - I think I will really freak out if I dont get some "me" time but you never know I've been told that once your baby arrives you feel things you never felt possible so I hope that my selfishness takes a back seat - sorry that sounds horrible doesnt it I dont mean it like that I'm just worried....

Deb you will get your BFP soon hon - keep at it and dont get disheartened :hugs:

Enjoy your Sunday's all.


----------



## E&L's mummy

D yeh i get another scan at 34 weeks but when i had my 20 week scan the lady said "well i cant see boys bits.....but im not 100% its a girl" they really didnt want to tell me i dont think. i had the same with DD2 but then they said they couldnt see at all. but i got the vibe both times that unwritten policy is not to tell. and when i asked this they denide it.

its not just the dreams, DD1 has been saying it for ages and wont call butterbean "her", i thought both the girls were boys and was wrong...this time i was thinking girl, so could i be wrong again. and hubby told me this morning after i told him about the dreams he has alwys thought this one is a boy. i dont know. and it honeslt doesnt matter, apart from ive bought a few more girl bits that were pretty from places like ebay and here.

it upset me soo much this morning ive bid on some boy hats on ebay!! :wacko:


on a seperate note, ive decided to stay off the 3rd tri board for a while so will only be posting in this thread....be prepared for randomness from me :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I avoid alot of the other threads as well E&L, unless something really interests me.

CJ.................Sorry to hear about your grandmother, i lost mine in Dec and was just so sad! Thoughts are with you hun. I hope it didn't spoil the baby shower xxxxx

E&L............I am sure they are right and you will have a girl...............maybe see if they can double check at your 34 week scan?.

D....................I love that pork dish...................It is one of my fav things at the moment, as can be eaten with anything!

Bambina welcome hun..............you are on the list hun xxx

I have loads of dreams about my "bean" being a boy.................But then i have just as many as "bean" being a girl? Can't wait to find out now.

Hett look forward to seeing the pics of the nursery hun xxx

Hope we are all having a fun weekend. I am going away to my sisters tomorrow and will be back Thursday, so i doubt i will get a chance to come on here. Will miss you lot heaps xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody, I posted on this thread twice earlier but somehow it doesn't show? maybe I forgot to send the messages lol... wouldn't surprise me. 

I feel really bad today, I am just making myself something to eat for the first time today. those iron tablets are killing me, I did wake up feeling really dizzy so I took one but it made me feel sooooooo sick! Off to the GPs again tomorrow! 

E&L thinking it's anothe4r girl for you but Emma I will be very surprised if you're not having a boy this time, it's just go to be since everything is so different, you even got a bump. How is that coming along by the way? Did it grow more?


----------



## E&L's mummy

i havent had any dreams about it being a girl. but your'e right linn, this pregnancy has been som similar to previous ones and my bump is all at the top and pointy again.

crystal ball anyone????

roll on 34 weeks and i can check.

ps won the boy hats on ebay!!!! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## LeighAnne89x

Hi everyone :hi: I'm Leigh-Anne, i've not long since joined BnB, our little girl is also due in June (26th) :) x


----------



## emmadrumm77

If you have a girl and i have a boy, then i may have to buy those hats xxx

OMG Linn.................I just realised the last bump pic i did was at 30 weeks and will be 32 in 2 days!!! I feel enourmous at the moment....................am the happiest fattiest person in the world!!! I just can not stop touching my bump................it is just so wierd having one after having 2 pregnancies!!! Be lovely but odd to have a boy, just can not imagine it.............Roll on June xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

LeighAnne89x welcome to our June family xxxx Love the name by the way xxxx


----------



## lili24

E&L you are sooo funny! That pram story :lol: haha! I can't believe you won some boys hats, but I've had a few dreams that really freak me out too! I think Butterbean is a girlie :) Not long until you can ask them to check though. If I hadnt had SO many scans I would probably be nervous too! 

I love all your stories of meeting your OH's.. that is so sweet Delilah :) I met my OH on holiday too, in Spain on a girls holiday for my 18th Birthday, so 5 years ago now, but the difference is he only lived 5 minutes away. I had never seen him before though!

Hope you feel a bit better now Linn, make sure you go the Drs and change those tabs! I'm just waiting for my roast to finish cooking.. Starving xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep im the same emma......would have to get used to cleaning boy bits at nappy time and dodging pee!!! :haha:


----------



## lili24

Happiest fattiest person :haha: :haha: you are hilarious! xxxx

I realised how much weight I have actually gained yesterday, after dinner I am gonna supervise OH while he re-arranges our gym, and I have to admit I'm looking forward to getting back in there and working this arse off! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have gained 12lb so far......................I am soooooooooo happy to have a big tummy AT LAST!!
E&L.............Yeah would be like an alien had landed!! Be so odd...............lovely as well though x


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks lilli.

well seeing as how you have shared your meeting stories suppose i should share mine.

i met hubby 2 mths after my 15th birthday. he was 18. i lied to my parents and said i was going to friends to watch videos (shows you how long ago that was :haha:) well we didnt. we went to the market square to get drunk!! my friend knew his friend and we asked him to get us some booze and fags from threshers cos we couldnt :blush: He did!!!

and we have been together pretty much ever since. he joined the RAF when i was 16 and we got engaged the first time when i was 17. had 6mths apart when i was about 19/20 and he was in the falklands but 2 weeks after he got back we moved in together 80 miles away from home. that was 2000, got married 2001, fell pregnant with DD1 five mths later and she was born 2002.

so in our hearts we have been together 16 years this year!! 10th wedding anniversary next year. which is not bad going for a forces marriage, esp as the branch hubby is in has one of the highest divorce rates as they are away every year for 6mths at a time.


----------



## emmadrumm77

What a childhood romance E&L.
My turn. I met OH June 2002 (he was my manager), we started Dating in January 2003, we got engaged Sept 2003, had DD1 after getting pregnant in 1month after coming off the pill and ttc so had to postpone the wedding! Had DD1 in Aug 2004..............Married in Sept 2005..............DD2 in Feb 2007...............Thats me xxxx


----------



## happygirl666

hey girls hope every one is ok


----------



## Delilah

Welcome LeighAnne

Great to read your stories - I often think about "what if" - you know what if we both were somewhere else that night etc and what a differerent course our lives would have taken!

Yay Emma on your bump and weight gain!!!!! I wish I could be so happy I'm at 30lbs on but I am not stressing it will come off after he is here!

Have a great day, I'm having a "no-personal-internet / checking-email-every-few-hours-only" day once I've replied to the ones I have to - got a tonne of work to get through that I have to concentrate on without interruption! I have the consultant appt at 10am but other than that am in my office all day so no excuses to not have finished all this stuff by close of play!

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

I think my bump has shrunk - 30wk in purple top and 31wk (today) in purple dress!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 30 week bump.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









Marie - 31 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody! 

Everytime I come on here to post I can't get online it's really irritating! 

How are you all? I slept really long this morning after I was awake from 5-7.30 for some reason... I woke up and thought something had happened to my DD but when I went into her room she was just lying in bed smiling at me :) I don't know how she can sleep so long!!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Afternoon everyone!

I logged on over the weekend to read some of your posts, but it was quite a busy one, so couldn't respond. Hope you are all OK though and enjoyed the sunshine??

What are we all up to today - I am at work - organising my leaving maternity meal, going for a curry yayyyyyyyyyy!!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Logged on a few times over the weekend and read posts but didn't have a chance to write.

The shower went well, we're doing good with getting stuff we need. Had enough gift cards to buy our car seat, yay! I'm starting to be worried she'll come early and I didn't have the car seat so now I feel much better. Still a few essentials to get, but not much!

Delilah, your bump is amazing!!! Yes it does look smaller  Maybe you just had a much bigger meal the last bump pic! So glad your consultant appointment went well!

Lili, how much weight gain are you at now? I'm 28-29 over so far (depending on the day)... I really miss working out more intensily too, looking forward to starting that up again! How did rearranging your gym go?

LOL baby has hiccups again ;-) Soooooo cute! My ultrasound is tomorrow (to check the placenta and for growth assessment) along with my OB appointment. So excited to see her, but nervous in case they find something wrong :-(

Thank you all for your kind words RE: my grandmother, means a lot to me :hugs:

Like D, I won't be logging on any more today, only 5 weeks left at the office so need to get a LOT done!!! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sweetniss113

hello all I am just back from my ultrasound he is still a boy and estemated weight is 3.5 lbs. measuring 1 day behind where he should be. plecenta looking good. he is head down (which I already knew) but he is almost to far down was hard to get a good pic of his face cuz he had it pushed in so low. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Image (5).jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arwww Sweetniss your scan pic is lovely! Good news then. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

LeighAnne89x said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I'm Leigh-Anne, i've not long since joined BnB, our little girl is also due in June (26th) :) x

:hi: im due june 26th aswell and having a little girl :)


----------



## Delilah

It's quiet on here atm - hope everyone's ok?

CJ good luck for your ultrasound today, I'm sure all will be fine :flower:

YAY!!!!! I've moved to the next to last box 

Mxx


----------



## lili24

Hey everyone.. I haven't been able to get on bnb, been having errors all the time but now I'm back!! 
My new car arrived yesterday... I looooove it. Much more space for the baby :cloud9: and I've been ironing all her clothes. They are cute to iron but goodness me it's so boring!! 

Glad your results were all clear Delilah :) Your bump does look smaller in that pic, tis a lovely bump!! I was sure mine went smaller last week, but now it's back :lol:

CJ glad you had a nice time :) you will have to show us some of the lovely things you got. I think we almost have everything now too.. But she must not come until our new sofa arrives on 3rd May!! I'm up to about 32lbs gain now. I seen your new bump pic this morning and it looks great! Good luck for your scan today :flower:

Nice pic Sweetniss, glad all is okay! :)

xxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone! :wave:

Not been around for ages, so sorry i've not been able to catch up! I'm starting to find whole days at work pretty tiring, especially as i'm not sleeping as well now so finding time for bnb isn't as easy. hohum. Well only 2 and a half weeks and i'll be on mat leave and be able to spend loads more time on here :haha:

So quick update on what i've been up to over the past while. Well i've finally started buying things (yay!) have now got my lovely nursery furniture (though it's not in the nursery yet, will take pics when/if that happens ;) ), car seat, bottle stuff (steriliser, breast pump etc etc); some clothes and some basic toiletries. Still a lot to get though! 

Lili, I also got my new car, sooooo excited about it :happydance: love having a nice shiny new car :) what type did you get? 

my bump seems to have grown even more, i don't think it can get much bigger or i'll topple over :haha: and it feels rock hard all the time now, which means i can feel every little movement baby makes :) especially the rib kicks ;)

well hope you're all doing well and i'll try to pop in a bit more between naps ;)

:hugs:


----------



## littlepne

I've been loving baby shopping too! Not a lot to get now, picked up pram on Sunday but don't quite know what to do with it lol! I keep practising putting it up and down though, sometimes think I need a few extra hands to do it! I want nursery furniture but our nursery is just the corner of our bedroom at the moment and we'll probably be moving around august/september so have to wait to do that.

Just back from MW, she said we're now breech but nowt to worry about yet. Results from my 28wk bloods means I need some iron tablets though so get them tomorrow - yum! It makes me think of popeye though!

DH starts a new job next week so hopefully we'll be able to get rid of the van soon and buy a car! Which he's very excited about, luckily we can fit the both of us and baby in the van at the mo so not too urgent.


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everyone 

I also couldn't get online anymore yesterday! I was really busy as well, rearranged lots of furniture in my bedroom :) 

Today I got to tidy all that mess I made. 

Yeah Lili ironing is very boring indeed, I didn't do any for quite a while :blush: 

littlepne I had to get iron tablets, they rang me the day after I had my bloods done and put me on them 3 times a day and it's horrendous the tablets make me feel so bad I had to stop taking them again, going to see my GP this week, to discuss alternatives!! 

moongirl where's your bump pic then? mine is pretty big as well, but not toppling over yet! and yeah mine is hard and I can feel every little movement, my baby NEVER stops moving lol 

ok off to eat and do more house work now! have a lovely day everyone :)


----------



## lili24

My baby is breech at the moment too littlepne, I try not to worry, yet! My pram is at my Mums, I soooo want to bring it home but they won't let me because apparantly it's bad luck. What a load of poo! But I will just have to wait. :) 

Moongirl my bump is sooo hard! Think it has gone bigger too, must take a new bump pic. Someone asked yesterday if I am due any day now.. I was shocked cos I don't think I'm that big :wacko: Oh and I've started snoring like a pig!! I'm so attractive these days! :lol: 
That is not long until maternity leave at all, then you can really start nesting and getting excited! I got the new Mercedes C class sport, all black with black leather, I keep checking on it out the window :happydance: Which one did you get? 

Xxxx


----------



## lili24

Morning bump buddy :) 
You haven't posted a new bump pic for a while.. I think it's time for one!! I'll do one too :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning, I will post one later today... just gotta get lots of stuff done but putting DD down at 1... will post one then :) 

On wednesday someone told me what a small bump I had and when I went to the GPs on thursday the receptiopnists were shocked when I told them I'm not due for another 2 months as they also thought it was any time soon. It's funny how all people seem to have different opinions. I don't think my bump is small but normal sized for 32 weeks really!


----------



## Kailm

hey all...Haven't been on for a few days...hope you're all keeping well!

Had a growth scan on Saturday, all was fine, baby WAS head down like I thought..MW got it wrong!! he he! no sign of ectopic heartbeat this time..so that was a relief and she said Heart looked fine. Estimated weight of 4lbs 4oz, so not a small baby like MW was thinking. oh and still on team yellow!


----------



## lili24

That's fab news Kalim! Bet it was such a relief for you. 

Yeah Linn I think you are about right with your bump! You measure correctly don't you so you are spot on really.. People just have different opinions! But that man was the first who has ever said I'm big, I liked it anyway, makes a change from small :lol: xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I rather hear them say I'm big than small... after all I am proud of my bump and baby and I know I might never be pregnant again after this baby :cry: 

Kailm glad to hear everything went well at the scan :) 

I was just going to post a pic of DD in my bedside crib and then take a bump pic but my camera is gone again :saywhat:
How can I be so useless and permanently lose everything really doing my head in now!!!


----------



## Hett

Hello all!!!

My OH and I have been at my Mum and Dad's for the last few days for some rest and home cooked grub! They live in a lovely village next to the seaside so its booootiful to go up there! We actually went out for a pub supper yesterday, was luuuushhh!!! I had a cheddar cheese souffle with crusty bread to start and a salmon and haddock fishcake with chips for main! Yummy! But am home now and am doing some work, I am at uni at the moment so need to get some assignments in before bubba comes!!!

Done our nursery - piccys on fbook! We just need to get the nursing chair which is in storage at the moment (well its just an Ikea comfy rocking chair but it will do for nursing!) and I also think we need to put some toys or nice books in there too!

Did you find your camera Linn? Its so annoying, I loose stuff ALL the time so don't worry, your not alone! xxx

Lili - I am VERY jelous of your car, it sounds gooorggeous! We are selling ours but only for a little golf or something with 5 doors! xxx


----------



## Moongirl

I need to get a new bump pic taken - would ask hubby but he's actually working away on our to-do list at the moment so don't want to distract him :haha: Probably still haven't caught up with you though Linn!!

Lili your car sounds looooovveely :) I got a nice shiny black golf - love it! (you should get one Hett!) Though am paranoid about taking it anywhere i might have to park :haha: that'll soon pass once i've got a scratch or two on it!!

Well i'd better go and see what's for dinner, have a nice evening all!
:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

I just got an email (one of the developmental stage ones) saying that Bean should be moving into the head down position soon, to prepare for engagement later on.... Uhhh, she just moved FROM the head down position.... :dohh: She's been head down, feet in my ribs for WEEKS now and all of a sudden she decided to shift right the way around yesterday... :shrug:

Strange child...she obviously doesn't want to conform :haha: I wonder if she was facing outwards and she's turned around, because I can feel her moving and what feels like her bum etc pressing out more, but I can't feel her kicks very much... :shrug: Tres weird.

Anyway, hope everyone had a good weekend :) I'm starting to get pretty exhausted like...ALL THE TIME...I'm already forcing myself to drink at least one bottle of water every day, because I started feeling very strange when we went to the zoo on Saturday (had to sit down and prompted concern from a lovely couple who walked past while DH was getting me a drink) so part could be dehydration and part I think, is needing to get back on some form of vitamins. Can I take RLT yet, or is it a bit early? I saw some good looking vitamins a while back, but they had RLT in and I was a bit wary...

xx


----------



## lili24

Linn what you like! :lol: Hope you find it! That reminds me I should clear off the memory card on my camera and charge it all up ready to go in my hospital bag.

I've had a golf & I loved it, it's a good choice cos they are sooo reliable and safe, and a decent size too. I change cars far too much, this is my 7th in 4 years, but we'll have to be sensible from now on.

Just unpacked my steriliser and bottles and put it all in the kitchen :o I really want to sterilise stuff now and test it out but I'm gonna resist since there would be no point this early! lol.. I'm such an eager beaver :haha:

Off to look at Hetts nursery pix on FB! xxx


----------



## Hett

Moongirl - I love VW's! Would LOVE a golf, but we don't have a huge budget so would probably be an older model one!

We had gnocci for dinner - was loooovely! And some cheeky minstrels...mmmm xxx


----------



## lili24

Is she breech now nightkd? My baby is and I don't feel many kicks, more like pushing and shoving random body parts out, but no kicks! When we see her on the scans each week I can see why I don't get kicked though, her legs are up so straight over her head :o


----------



## Kates1122

can i join? I'm due on june 21st and I'm having a girl


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> Is she breech now nightkd? My baby is and I don't feel many kicks, more like pushing and shoving random body parts out, but no kicks! When we see her on the scans each week I can see why I don't get kicked though, her legs are up so straight over her head :o

Pretty much, I'm still trying to figure out, it feels like I'm getting kicked on the left _and_ right side of my RIBS now... :shrug: There's just this pressure... But I can also occasionally feel kicks in my hip (she was booting my hip/cervix/bladder last night)... The only reason I could tell she was breech yesterday, was because she had hiccups and they were high and right, instead of her usual left and low... :dohh::lol:

Okay, now it feels like her feet are left and relatively high and her head is right and relatively high... :shock: WTF? And I just had this weird sensation like she was scratching the inside of my womb, like "scritch, scritch, scritch, scritch" :shrug:

She's changed positions from the norm anyway, I think varying from almost breech, to just laying straight across my stomach... DH says she's just exploring her 'cave'...which sounds about right! :lol:

:haha: @ your gymnastic LO!! That sounds uncomfortable...Mind you at the 18 week scan, Bean was apparently LYING ON HER FACE. :dohh: No, that's it, she's a freak :rofl:

xxx


----------



## lili24

:lol: :lol: Thats hilarious! 
I often wonder what they get up to in there? Some of the sensations are so weird! I haven't felt the scratching but I've felt the pushing against my hip bone a lot lately. If your LO has room to move about like that then it sounds like she is just exploring :) Will probably go back head down soon! 

Where is everyone??? All getting too tired to post now :haha: 
I'm posting from my phone, waiting for a double cheeseburger :) :)


----------



## Hett

OH LILI I want a burger!!!! Haha! I am stuffed actually now, had too much chocolate and have decided something which is quite drastic - I am going to try to give up chocolate until my dd!!! 7 weeks without any chocolate - it will be tricky but I will try my hardest!!! xxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> :lol: :lol: Thats hilarious!
> I often wonder what they get up to in there? Some of the sensations are so weird! I haven't felt the scratching but I've felt the pushing against my hip bone a lot lately. If your LO has room to move about like that then it sounds like she is just exploring :) Will probably go back head down soon!
> 
> Where is everyone??? All getting too tired to post now :haha:
> I'm posting from my phone, waiting for a double cheeseburger :) :)

I know, it would be awesome to be able to see what they were doing... I'm not sure we're getting a 4D scan now (mentioned earlier I think...) because it's $100 that could go towards something else...seen as we're moving, paying mw, paying RML (lab who screwed up payments before)... Makes me sad, but at the same time, I'll be able to see Bean in person in a few weeks, so...even if we don't get it, I have that to look forward to! :)

It's weird because my bump is STILL the same size...the way she's laying it's actually gotten smaller today... :shrug: That's why she has to put so much effort into shifting about I think! :lol: But she must be determined!

Aw man, now I want a burger... DH is going to an archery thing tonight and I can either go with him or not...I either get McDonalds, or make myself a nice, healthy, turkey wrap.... What to do?!

AHHH!! And a chocolate milkshake!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## lili24

Oh Hett.. That is brave!! If you really want to do it I'm sure you could but I do looooove chocolate more than ever right now!! Why do you want to give it up? You look great! 

Nightkd have u got a new bump pic? I bet you are growing, it just takes longer to notice with smaller people. My bump stays the same for AGES, then grows rapidly overnight when it feels like! I would go for the burger, and I got a milkshake too.. Wonderful for heartburn :) Not sure on the chocolate one though? 

Oh, I had a 4d scan and it was amazing, I always recommend them, but since you are so far along now you don't have long to see what she really looks like, so the money could be used on other stuff. Plus at my scans now, I know it's only black and white, but the baby looks out of room already! I'm not sure you would get the best pics xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies, had a frantic day at work! My U/S and OB apt were smack dab in the middle of my own clinic so I had to see 4 patients in less than 1 hour :dohh: Then spent 15 minutes waiting for the U/S, 30 minutes waiting for the report then another hour waiting to see the OB.

Everything is great! Baby's weight is around 4.2 lbs, head down with her bum right under my right ribs (I keep physically trying to push it down, it hurts!) and feet/arms to my left. AF index was 17 and everything else was normal. She was so wiggly they had a hard time getting still shots for their measurements! Filled out all the paperwork for the C-section today. Oh, and the placenta has moved away from the cervix, which is good to know in case I go into labour before the planned C-section :thumbup: Next week I have the apt with the anesthesiologist. 

Lili, your car sounds amazing! I just bought a family car, the Mazda5 (microvan), not as fancy as yours


----------



## -Linn-

hey everyone :) 

I couldn't log in again last night! It came up with some stupid database error! 

Lili hmmmmhhhh I would love cheeseburgers now, even though it's only 9 am :wacko: 

How are you all? I was up nearly all night, I know this is probably TMI but I think I got thrush now? If that's what it is... I am really sore and itching but only on the outside IYKWIM. It is really killing me, I want to scratch all the time but I'm not doing it as I know it will make things much worse, but this kept me awake for several hrs. Now I feel like a zombie!! 

CJ glad to hear everything went well at the scan. 

Can you all see the movement really clearly? My baby is pushing and kicking so much I can see the entire legs moving!! Maybe I don't have enough fluids now? With DD I could only see this much movement when I was already overdue and then I didn't have much water left! 

I don't want to go to the GP about the itching, but what can it be? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## lili24

CJ that is wonderful, you couldn't of had a better scan :) everything is perfect! An AFI of 17 is so good and makes mine seem very low. I am praying it won't have gone down again tomorrow because if it's less than 7 I will be sent for the steroids :nope: Scared! 

I bet it felt so surreal signing all the docs for your section! Not long now!!

Linn it does sound like thrush to be honest, and if you leave it it will get worse. Have you got discharge too? You need the canesten from the doctor so it is free, otherwise it costs about £10 from the chemist but I don't think they would sell it to you with your bump.. 
Ummmm, another way I've heard of is putting natural yogurt up there, but cNt say I've tried that one! 

I see lots of movement, all body parts very clearly, but I'm not the best person to answer since I've got low fluid anyway. But I think the other girls see lots too xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I feel so bad today I will leave it until tomorrow, I just can't be bothered to get up and dressed and the doctors will complain that I didn't ring first thing this morning so I will call later and book and appointment for tomorrow... until DD wakes up I will stay in bed feeling sorry for myself. It is just itching and feeling sore but not on the inside... lol I got no intention of putting yoghurt up there!! Don't got natural anyway! Just strawberry, cherry and raspberry but ok now I'm getting silly :) I got discharge all the time pregnancy related I guess. Doesn't seem to smell (not that I go there to check) or look any different though. 

Oh I can't see all the body parts but the legs... she moves sooooo much I got something hitting my hip too but I guess that must be the head or shoulders or something!! 

Did the doctors give you any cream for your thrush? Will it make the itching/soreness go away? I put nappy rash cream on last night and it really made it worse... like acid!! Just hope thats not how it makes my DD feel if I put it on her!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and Lili I got my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow! :hugs: hope you won't need the steroid injections!!


----------



## LizM86

Morning ladies... hope you are all ok, I didn't sleep well at all last night, felt really unsettled and still feel out of sorts today :( Don't know whats going on xx


----------



## -Linn-

LizM86 I have slept badly the last 2 nights as well :hugs: not a nice feeling!


----------



## Delilah

Lili good luck for tomorrow I'm sure it will be ok and you wont need the steroids xx

Linn you should get something I have never had thrush thankfully but have friends who suffer terribly from it and it doesnt go on its own

CJ glad all is normal and you are now officially booked for your CS :thumbup:

Welcome Kate

Hett good luck with the chocolate - I did this in January for a month but was crap when I tried to do it again for Lent!!!!

I have a black Nissan XTrail all leather which has loads of room for the baby and his equipment - we got it last year before I found out I was pregnant because the plan was to buy a caravan too but have put that on hold for the minute! Paul has an Audi estate car too so we are totally practical although I always had smaller coupe/sports cars before I got the xtrail - Lili I am the same I get bored so easy and usually only keep my cars for 2 years!!! 

I had a look around some of the other threads on here last night because this one is so quiet (normally only stay on this one) and I realised how insular I am on this site!!!! I only usually come onto this thread due to time and wanting to see how you all are and think I am quite protected - it scared me some of the threads in third tri....

Have a great day all, I'm out at clients interviewing for them today.

Marie xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I never had thrush either but looked it up on google now and guess Lili is right, sounds like I got it! It is horrible... killing me worse than spd as it is sore an itching and aaaaaaaahhhhh, I will go to the doctor I will ring there when I get downstairs, DD just woke up so I gotta get out of bed now! What a lazy cow I am but I really am feeling rough today, just soooo tired! I was up nearly all night :(

Stomach is complaining now too so will make some muffins and then be brave and speak to the receptionist at the doctors again!


----------



## Moongirl

morning!

congrats on the scan CJ, great to know that all is well and you're on schedule for the c-section! how exciting! :)
good luck for tomorrow lili, i'm sure it'll all be great!
Hett, good for you, i couldn't contemplate giving up choloate just now especially when i read on here about minstrels ;)
Linn and LizM86, i've been sleeping really badly lately - wake up regularly with various aches and pains and needing to turn over. my poor hubby!!

i've given up trying to tell what way round my baby is! :haha: last time i was at the MW she told me and i couldfigure out the legs and bum, but a few days later there was a lot of shifting going on and i'm pretty sure s/he moved into a different position. but i get what feels and looks like feet at all angles during the day plus a big round hard bit (head or bum i guess) right beside my belly button which is just plain weird! oh well i've got the MW on monday again so will see if she can figure it out! :haha:

have a nice day all
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte I normally sleep really well but last night was horrible! It's not going to get better once baby is here so I'm hoping I will sleep better once that thrush is gone!


----------



## Hett

I know the chocolate thing won't last! I say it every time after I have *ahem* over indulged! And if I don't have chocolate I will replace it with something like ice cream, sweets or crisps!!! Haha! 

Linn - Sounds like thrush sweetie, I have some canestan that the doctor gave me, but also have a pessary but didn't end up needing it in the end. I think mine was caused by my super scented shower gel - I am going to get some ph neutral stuff next. Its miserable I know but I would go to the docs to get some canestan, its incredibly soothing. My itching was only on the outside too, and they asked me if I had extra discharge but I said no because I have had extra throughout pregnancy, it didn't seem a different colour or smell either - it was literally the itching and seemed kind of swollen and red down there when I went for a peep xxx

CJ - Great news on the scan! And she is such a good weight!!! Fab!

Lili - GOOD LUCK at the scan xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett yeah it is itching all over the outside, it also feels very sore which I think I caused by scratching it loads. I guess no more :sex: until it's gone either! 

If I can get some cream I will be very happy, I just want to put something on there to make it stop, it's driving me insane! 

I made a doctors appointment for 4.10 pm this afternoon, so I can get the stuff on prescription and also still need to speak to him re my iron tablets. I was lucky had a nice receptionist who didn't complain about me calling after 10 o'clock :happydance: 

I found an ant in my lounge this morning so now I am going a bit hysterical cleaning everything like mad. I will wash all the floors and everything with bleach in a minute, but WTF where did it come from? I got no food lying around or anything!!


----------



## lili24

Yeah the canesten cream they give you for the outside is soooo soothing. It will feel like heaven when you put some on Linn! 

The ant was probably a one off! If you've cleaned everywhere and there are no more then don't worry :)

D some of the other threads are a bit frightening, I've started to read more of them now that I'm not working.. but I only really post in here. I remember when we were in first tri and I had a little look in here, then pressed the back button right away!! :haha: we have come a long way :) 

Can some one recommend me a bouncer! It's the only thing I haven't bought and it's stressing me out because I can't choose one. Linn what one did your DD like?

I feel stressed today, every wednesday and Thursday morning I get like this because I know I have a scan :nope: Need to blast some music and do some cleaning I think.. I will take it out on the skirting boards!


----------



## -Linn-

Hun I would go with a fisher price bouncer or one that looks like those as those are very stable they can not fall over if baby gets a bit bigger and they can make them bounce by themselves if they kick their legs. DD looooooooved her bouncer. It comes with toys and lights but those were not so interesting she just loved kicking her legs and making the chair move even when she was still small. https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...01&langId=-1&searchTerms=FISHER+PRICE+BOUNCER (the first few bouncers) I got the rainforest and pink petals one. Don't ask why I got 2... rainforest we had first then MIL borrowed it for SIL and left it in conservatory in winter and it got mouldy WTF? So we made her buy a new one but my mum sent me some special stain remover for mould and it all washed out so now I got 2 :) Oh and DD also loved the vibrations! 

oh cant wait for the cream then.... :) 

Will be thinking of you for your scan xxx


----------



## -Linn-

by the way there was 2 more ants.. everything is clean and was clean before... when theres a mess it's usually toys and clothes and stuff like that. Not rubbish or food... I can't see where they would be coming from or going to though, they were on the tv cabinet, not the kitchen. Still not done floors now but I had to sit down as I am feeling sooooo sick!


----------



## Delilah

Lili I got the fisherprice rainforest bouncer too it looks great and loads of people recommended it. Glad you got a docs appt Linn you will feel better when you get the cream.

Lucky you Lili not working, so wish I could have a decent amount of time off when he gets here but I need to not get hung up on it because I cant - I have to be positive and think about us getting into a routine quickly....

Moongirl the mw will tell you - I can feel hard bits too and am getting little bits of movement now but nothing regular still.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah how much time will you have off after birth? 

Oh little bits of movement, at least that's an improvement, I hope it will get more regular. Do you feel hiccups? I get those all the time now! Poor baby is forever hiccuping away in there. 

I can't wait to get that cream now :) I am so desperate to put something on there but no more experiments with nappy rash cream lol


----------



## nightkd

Lili: I can get a new bump pic later on...Need to do some washing and have a shower first! I have like...no clothes left (that 'fit' anyway)! I ended up getting a burger and chocolate shake...Mmm! And made DH stop for a 1/2 gal of chocolate milk on the way home! :lol: Maybe it will help me put on some weight - I got up to 127lbs and have dropped all the way back down to 124lbs!!!! WTF?! My body obviously likes that number! :rofl:

Urgh, you talking about ants...I just had to get out of bed because I had a nightmare about these two huge spiders (this was at the end of a general nightmare about bugs - they don't usually bother me (bugs I mean) but hey..) and one jumped on me...and...urgh.... The past 2 nights I've been having nightmares all night, not just the one off, but literally I don't think I have a dream unless it's a bad one :shrug:

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies. hope you are all doing ok. only quickly scanned the posts, forgive me.

had a bit of a scary day. i hadnt felt butterbean move or squirm or anything after the party in there on monday night. gave butterbean till last night to wake up and still nothing. on top of that the pain in my chest and back is back. so after a very long night i rang the midwife this morning to have a chat. she told me to go straight down to hospital. got there and was sat for 2 mins before anyone even asked my name!! anyway cos the day unit was busy, they sent me to labour ward for monitoring.

the MW was lovely, it was her first day at that hospital and she couldnt have been nicer. totally understood why i was worried and agreed i had left it enough time etc. tok us ages to find the heartbeat. but we did. phew!! there was movement but i just wasnt feeling it. we could hear it on the speaker but i couldnt feel it at all. another MW was in there too and she said she could feel kicks thru my tummy and looked at me like an alien when i said i couldnt feel them, but i couldnt.

so we saw the Doc as well and have been told if pain gets worse or i am worried again to go straight back. im shattered and so stressed out. :cry:

sorry for the moan


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!

Linn, definitely thrush. You'll feel so much better with the Canesten cream!

Lili, good luck today!!! Sending good vibes your way! Lucky you on not working anymore, I still have 4 weeks left after this week :cry: Getting harder and harder to get out of bed...

Liz, I'm also developing sleeping problems: can't get comfy, then when I do and fall alseep I have to get up to pee (did 4 times last night!), hubby snoring :wacko:

D - I'm also freaked out by the other posts, but luckily have only time for this one and the Canadian Moms thread in the BnB forum section :thumbup:

Yikes, forgot to do my blood work today! Need to head down at lunch time and see how long the wait is now :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh E&L, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sounds scary :cry: At least bean is OK, glad they were receptive to assessing you, sounds like you had a good MW!! Hope you feel better and that the pain goes away :growlmad:


----------



## E&L's mummy

me too CJ. im soo scared at the moment. im glad hubby is home for the rest of the day.


----------



## lili24

E&L Im so glad everything was okay. What a worry! Don't hesitate to go back again if you get worried.. Is the pain going now? :hugs: :hugs: Hope you're okay :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks girls I will check out those bouncers now and hopefully cross the last thing off my list! :) 

I have washed and ironed so many baby clothes today, I might go insane! 

Looking forward to your bump pic night.. I bet it has grown xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

not really Lilli. taken some painkillers and its easier but not gone. def gonna have t dye my hair when ive had this baby....too many greys turning up thanks to the worry.


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry to hear you are in so much pain E&L but thankfully butterbean is seems to be fine :) 

I just got back from the doctors, gp was really nice put me on different iron tablets and prescribed cream and pessary for thrush if it won't get better soon he said to come back for a swab! Put the cream on feel so much better, still burning a little bit but much better already! 

I will post a bump pic if I can find my bloody camera. 

Off to make pizza now and play in the garden with DD. 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Delilah

E&L hope the pain goes soon hon at least Butterbean is ok and you know you can go back to the labour ward if any problems. 

Glad you got the cream Linn - I dont know how much time I will have off after the baby arrives because one of our clients is launching three new shops in June and I am overseeing that project and another client a national financial services company has a big event on 17 July for 300 people that I am organising and speaking at - we are so busy and I know I should be grateful for that in this climate, I have a team who work on their own client projects so I'll see how it goes - I hope to do alot more digital marketing from home / the Heywood office immediately after the birth which allows me to still work without having to physically be with clients - my core specialism is strategic planning which requires alot of client interaction.

My movements are just odd rumbles - no pattern yet and sometimes when I put my hand over where I felt something I get like hard bits moving around in the bump its still freaking me out lol you guys are so used to it now I must sound like a real novice! 

Night I wish I had a problem with weight gain.... your body must be happy at that weight

I have finished tonight before 6pm!!!!! About to leave work now and go home. I have Ruth Badger speaking at one of our events in the morning and then have a big business awards dinner tomorrow night that we have organised for over 200 guests so should be good day - I just need the trophies to arrive tomorrow!!! They will I have faith!

Will try to check in later if not it may be Friday xx


----------



## AnnieRa

Add me to that :D Due June 13th - Baby Boy :)


----------



## Delilah

Welcome Annie, I'm due on 14th with a little boy too x


----------



## -Linn-

bless you delilah I still get freaked out when my baby moves sometimes I just don't expect it and then when it's particularly hard...

nom nom nom I am actually loving my dinner, made pizza with spicy minced beef, ham, salami, jalapenos, red peppers and onions :)


----------



## -Linn-

Did Lili post on here after her scan? hope all went well!

Thinking of ypu hun :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No news yet Linn! I've been checking in often to see an update too.
Hugs Lili! Let us know how it went.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i keep popping back to. hope she is alright xxxx


----------



## fi_broon

Hi All,

It's been a long time since I last posted. I love reading how all you ladies are doing...guess I'm just a bit on the shy side :p

CJ - Glad your scan went well, I can't believe you meet your little girl in 6 weeks
E&L - Sorry to hear you're in pain, hope you feel better soon.
Linn - Glad you got some cream for thrush. I have suffered several bouts of thrush throughout this pregnancy. I pretty much keep a supply of canesten in my bathroom "just in case". It really is horrible and I always end up scratching myself raw.

I've just scanned through the posts so sorry if I've missed any specific news.

I have my first prenatal class tonight...looking forward to it. A bit nervous of my OH showing me up - he makes inappropriate jokes when he's nervous.

I also go to my chiro at 4, my back and hips have really been bothering me. I hope she works her magic, although I'm starting to think it's a lost cause at this stage.

I have 5 weeks left at work from Friday...I can't wait. I am however a little concerned as we still don't have a replacement for me. My boss is away until 26th so we can't do interviews until after then. I manage a team of 23 engineers (and another 6 to hire) and we have a stupidly busy year ahead - I really pity whoever takes over. It will be a trial by fire that's for sure.

Is anyone starting to get really uncomfy now? My ribs are constantly tight, bubs is head down but his bum is right between my ribs. I had to get OH to tie my shoe laces last night - it was getting too painful, I'm struggling with my socks and underwear...think I'll soon be barefoot and knickerless :p


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Fi it is horrible, I was awake nearly all night going crazy with it, just had a bath and applied cream for the second time already so much better, and I hope after taking the pessary tonight, it will get even better! 

Hope you'll enjoy your class and good luck finding a replacement for work. 

My DD is in bed and I get to relax now :)


----------



## nightkd

Bump pictures!

This was a couple of weeks ago (for comparison):
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/DSCF6013.jpg

Today (30+2 by my dates):
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/DSCF6046.jpg

Today again, Bean moved...can you see the difference?!:
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/DSCF6045.jpg

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GREAT bump KD!!!!
Mine is posted on FB


----------



## lili24

My scan is today ladies (Thursday) at 11:20! Bless you lot for worrying about me! I'll let you know right away xx

Night you have grown! It's a lovely bump. I can't believe how much it changes when she moves position, that's so funny :haha:
Your body must like being at that weight xx

I need sleep!! Give me sleep!! Insomnia.. The story of my life at the min!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

8 weeks :dance: bring it on!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry Lili somehow thought it was yesterday, hope you went back to sleep again! 

I had bad insomnia with DD, and the midwife told me it was to prepare me for when baby is there, but nothing prepared me for that lol. It is completely different to lie awake cause you can't sleep than to be woken up from being fast asleep by a screaming child. I will never forget that permanent feeling of "I don't want to get up right now" 

Sorry I have a question and it's TMI, but I took that pessary last night before I went to sleep at 11.30... I used that applicator and afterwards and I didn't move or get up until I woke up at 3.30 for a wee, and this morning I had the weirdest discharge, was that the tablet? It was gross lol....


----------



## lili24

Ongrats E&L, that's no time at all!! 

Ahhhh yeh Linn, how lovely is that discharge stuff? It's normal, it will keep coming today probably! It says on the instructions you might wanna wear a pantyliner! Do you feel so much better though already? 

I fell back asleep! Its awful when you're so tired but brain won't shut off! Gonna have breakfast then should be time to go the hospital. Need this fluid to be around 10cms again.. Pretty please! :nope: xx


----------



## -Linn-

I got my fingers crossed for you hun... 

ah lovely I didn't read all the leaflet last night, just the bit how to put it in! Will wear a liner then. I was just like WTF what's that... but yeah it feels much better but not completely gone yet. Waiting for DD to wake as I forgot my cream in her room last night... I always get dressed with her in her room after we have a bath!


----------



## AnnieRa

I'm so glad that discharge stuff is normal!! I've been worrying about it till I read your comments here. How long does it last? x


----------



## -Linn-

do you mean after having thrush? i got discharge all the time anyway!


----------



## -Linn-

noone online today? hope you are all well! 

I just did some tidying and DD is in bed, so I get to spend some time on the sofa :) 

Emma how are you? Not read you on here for a few days? Busy with the kids? Or did I miss something and she's away for a few days?


----------



## lili24

Hey dudes..
My fluid is at 10.4cms :) so this is the lowest it has been and it has been at that for 3 weeks now. How good is that!? Another week gained and another week closer to full term :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)

That funny discharge after the pessary lasts about a day. But I have tonnes of normal pregnancy discharge, that never seems to stop! Xx


----------



## fi_broon

Morning/Afternoon all,

Linn, when the pessary works it's way out, it's almost a clumpy, chalky like discharge. Is that what you're seeing? It's really yucky but won't last long.

My prenatal class went well last night. There are 5 couples and 1 girl is due the same day as me. We get the birth video next week...all the men looked somewhat horrified at that prospect hehe.

Lili, best of luck with the scan today.
KD, your bump looks great. I need to take another pic. I've not taken nearly enough during this pregnancy. I hope I don't come to regret it.
E&L, 8 weeks is going to fly by soooo fast. I have 8 weeks to go on Monday :D

It's performance appraisal time here at work and I have 23 to prepare for but don't get any peace and quiet to do it. I have so little motivation now which doesn't help. Sitting on here probably isn't helping either :p


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili that's fab :) 

Mine was not much higher than 10 3 weeks ago and they thought it was perfectly fine lol... I am sure you have got much longer than 1 week left! 

Gosh the discharge is funny, like white powder :rofl: I was a bit freaked out this morning! 
By the way, I read the entire leaflet now and it doesn't say about wearing a liner but I am now :) I don't got canesten just cotrimazole without a brand name!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yay Lilli!!!! :dance:
you are doing a grand job hun. xxx

i know it doesnt seem 2 mins since i got my :bfp: 
Linn i think emma is away isnt she xx
hope you are all doing ok. xx


----------



## -Linn-

Fi we must have posted at the same time, yeah that's exactly what it looks like lol.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L she must be away, wasn't it the kids school holidays still for her?


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh linn. it is here too. roll on tues next week lol. 

well ladies it looks like i might be moving when butterbean is a couple of months old!!!! im soo excited.


----------



## Delilah

Lili so pleased all is well :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: and that your treatment is working Linn, must be a relief

E&L where are you moving too? Still in the UK or overseas? Emma is away until today she said, hopefully she'll be on soon.

I've got a few hours to kill before I have to leave the office for our business awards ceremony tonight so trying to motviate myself to do some accounts work without success! Maybe a cadbury boost bar willl do the trick!

I've not really noticed more discharge but that said I am the one with no pregnancy symptoms at all apart from a big bloody bump! I cant believe it is 8 weeks on Monday to our due date either, 5 weeks until I get the stitch out - eek....


----------



## E&L's mummy

Scotland by the looks of it. hubby was asked if he wanted the job and he said yes....eeekkkkk!! got a whole 4 bed house and garage to sort before btterbean gets here now cos i wont be able to do it after. talk about nesting!!!!

D have fun at the awards tnight xxx

oh and shhhushhhhh on FB ladies...havent even mentioned it to the parentals yet....they are not gonna be happy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh you too E&L??? We'll be moving in Oct-Nov, so when Zoëlle is about 5 or 5.5 months old! Really excited, is that crazy? We've already decided I'll be busy enough dealing with baby, we'll hire movers both to pack us up and move us  Hubby is so funny, he said: "You can take baby and all her things in your car since it's bigger, I'll take care of all the electronics (TV, stereo, gaming systems, etc...) in my car." :haha: I reminded him there are also all my nice plants and the fish, and said he'll have to find room in his car for those as well :winkwink: Hope your pain is better today hun, thinking of you!

Yes Linn, totally normal the pessary meds do their job and help clear out the infection so the discharge you're seeing is a combination of both. Hope it's getting better!! :hugs:

Oh Lili hun was so excited to read your news! That's great, you're doing awesome! Stable is what we want! :thumbup: Before you know it you'll be at 36 weeks (knock on wood) and baby will be term :cloud9:

Fi, so nice to read you more!!! I've missed you :hugs: Soon we'll be off and have more time to chat!

D- I know you likely won't have the chance to log on today, hope your events and dinner are going well!!! :hugs:

KD, my bump does the same. Impressive how it can completely change shape with just a bit of movement from bean :winkwink: Sometimes I'm totally lopsided, with baby being only on my right side, and no body parts on the left. Soooo weird to see 

OK, I'm still at the office, had to commute into town just to introduce the speaker. Heading off for my ice cream and shopping now, then home to do some work. Will log on soon! Emma, hope everything is OK!


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ we get movers provided but i still need to organise this place and clean it from top to bottom. we just gotta wait for our 90 days notice of posting. so culd be anytime from now. which i worked out as the earliest of july!!! eeekkkkkkkkk prob nearer aug or sep but still eeekkkkkk!!

been keeping on top of pain with painkillers hun, not a lot else i can do. xx


----------



## lili24

Oh Linn I must have made that up about wearing a pantyliner, loool! I'm sure I read it somewhere :haha: :haha: Well it can't hurt to wear one with all that powder coming out eveywhere!

I've now located two pairs of pjs for my hospital bag, woop! I'm nearly done.. It was hard to find some cos they have all light colours in the shops for summer and I wanted black pants.. 

The move sounds good E&L :) better get started with the nesting now.. Eeek! :) 

D hope you have a wonderful time tonight.. !! Piccies!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow so quiet here! Just got home from my ice cream, shopping and commuting (bought a bottle drying rack, and a cute denim dress with onesie at Baby Gap) and thought I'd have pages to catch up on... Hope everyone is OK tonight!


----------



## Hett

Lili - Great news about the scan! Woohoo!
Good news on the PJ front too! I have got 1 pair of pjs and 2 nighties from Tescos. The nighties are a bit of a squeeze at the mo, but I figure after bubs is born my tummy will be slightly smaller so they should fit a bit better then! Just need to get some joggers and a vest top to whack in the bag now for coming home in!

CJ - I'm jelous of your icecream, and your little outfit sounds cute! 

Linn - That is good that its all coming out now, you will be clear in no time. Do you feel a bit better from the meds?

E&L - How blooming exciting about the move!

D - Have a great time tonight xxx

Been working today, also got our spare bed picked up that we sold on eBay so thats a relief, one thing out the way! Went and also bought a birthing ball from Argos - its their value one £4.99, but I just opened it and the instructions say 'not recommended for use throughout pregnancy' so maybe I should take it back and get a different one!

OH and I have a hotel break tomorrow - Sunday. It was a bday present from my parents, but we have had to postpone and rebook it twice due to him being in hospital - lets see if we make it tomorrow!!!

I can't wait for baby now! 3weeks 6days till 37 weeks and full term!!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L, forgot to comment on the move to Scotland, how exciting!!! We're not going that far, just 45 minutes west into Toronto itself ;-)

Hett, hope you enjoy your night at the hotel! How nice. I was thinking of staying at a Bed and Breakfast with spa for a weekend after DH is done his exams, as a surprise gift. May be our last chance for a while...


----------



## lili24

Hett! I can't find your nursery pics on Facebook. Where are they?? :nope:

I want a birthing ball. I'm sure they're all the same.. what can be so different about a pregnancy one? I'm gonna have a look on Argos now :) Can I use a birthing ball with a breech baby? Cos I think you use them to get the baby to engage etc.. But I just want to bounce on one! Hah.

Isn't it great Hett! 3 weeks and 5 days for me. Eeeek! Have a good time on your trip - third time lucky ;) xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well ive just cleaned the downstairs bathroom, kitchen, hoovered thru, and started on the windows and sills. oh yeh and had to clean up 2 wees from DD2....on my leather sofas!!!! :growlmad: i had taken her nappy off to let her bott breathe fr a bit before bed and she climbed ONTO the sofas to have a wee. not on the potty that was out but the sofa.....twice!!!!!:gun:


----------



## Hett

Oh Lili! I think its Toby uploaded them and then I tagged myself in them, so if you go to the 'Photos of Hettie' you should find them...if not let me know!!!
I have just ordered a matching pillow and babygrow to the cowboy theme from so will hang the babygrow up on some white hooks we have bought and put the cushion on the nursing chair that we are picking up from storage tomorrow (its just an Ikea chair but will do!)

I heard somewhere that birthing balls may actually help breech babies turn??? Not sure if that is accurate though!

I originally got the Davina Mccall one from Argos but blew it up and my legs didn't reach the ground, it was huge! So I took it back and have got the value white one. There is a silver one that is £6.99 I think but it doesn't come with a pump...ggrrrrr what would I do with the ball without the pump?! hmmm. So my mission continues for the search for the perfect ball.

E&L what a little pickle your DD is!!! Cheeky monkey!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett. that wasnt what i was calling her earlier!! lol


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I just got a ball from argos! It was not called birthing ball. Didn't blow it up this time. 

Hett I can't see the pictures on facebook at all!


----------



## -Linn-

I think I got this one actually, but I bought mine 3 years ago when I was pregnant with DD, so not sure! https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...+equipment|14419293/Trail/searchtext>BALL.htm


----------



## Hett

Hehe E&L! 

I have uploaded the pictures to my fbook now so should be visable!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive just had chinese nom nom nom!! my hubby loves me, he drove 20 miles round trip to get it from the nice place too.x


----------



## Hett

Linn I think I might pop to Argos tomorrow morning and swap my ball for that one you have - I didn't think it came with a pump but looking at the reviews it looks like it does! Thank you x


----------



## Hett

Oh E&L yum yum yum! Awww good hubby! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have him well trained lol


----------



## -Linn-

I wish I had a chinese, lucky you... I'm starving!

Will go and have a look at the pix now :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Very nice Hett!!!! Such a sweet nursery


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey Ladies!

How are you all keeping?? I have been really lame and not been on here much lately. I hope you are all OK. I had my 31 week midwife appointment today, which went really well, I am so pleased!

Little one is in the right position now - yay!! He is laying on his side, head down with his legs wide apart (which will explain why I get a foot in the ribs sometimes!!). He is very active at the moment, all of the blood test results came back great, with good iron levels and white blood cells. HB was 142 bmp and my BP was ace.

Happy Days - yay!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh and I have a bump pic to put on tomorrow night - yay!!!


----------



## lili24

Lmaooooo E&L I love it! Sorry I shouldn't laugh I know!! :haha: Yummy Chinese, he is well trained. I sent mine for a pizza.. Meat feast! :)

It's beautiful Hett! How tall are you? I've got long legs so they might touch the floor with the Davina one! Or I might just get the one Linn posted actually. 

Fab news about your appointment Charlotte! Get your bump pic on :) xx

CJ that outfit you got today is beautiful, good taste!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

no you shouldnt Lilli.....you wait till your little lady is doing crazy stuff....im gonna be in the background like the kid from the simpsons saying "haha!"


----------



## Mrs G

Morning ladies! 

Apologies for being generally rubbish at keeping up :blush: Glad to see everyone is ok.

I've got a ball, used to use it at the gym but it'll do the job. Not entirely sure what it's supposed to do in pregnancy though!

Have felt pretty crappy this week, think I've had a bit of a bug. Mega heartburn too :sick: And I think my stomach has shrunk, feel constantly full and barely managed half a bowl of soup last night...not like me at all!!

Happy Friday!!

xx


----------



## lili24

Morning Mrs :) 
Your ticker moved up since you last popped by!! Have you decided on Lily? Lovely name!! 
The heartburn is just dreadful, no matter what I eat or drink I get it.. Certainly won't miss this part of pregnancy. 

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

*aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhh im in the next to last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lili24

Woop woop!!! :happydance: well done!

How are you feeling today? Better I hope :flower: xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh feeling pretty good thanks hun. pain seems to have gone for now. i feel totally motivated today. i did so much cleaning last night. ive told hubby i want the house ready for packing before butterbean turns up, that way all we will have to do with a newborn and section scar is packing and top up cleaning. we will get professional cleaners in when the house is empty cos we can have the keys to the 2 places for 2 weeks. but i just want it to be easier after ive had the baby and i can concertrate on BF and getting into a routine with the two little ones. 

just hope the paperwork comes thru soon so we can apply for a house and have a looksee at schools etc. im soo excited. i really need this move, ive been here to long now.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies!!
Lili...................Glad all went well and the levels have stabalized xxx
Linn.............glad you got the cream now xxxxxxxxxxxx
CJ good news on scan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I had a fantastic time away................I saw both my grandads...............1 is 88yrs and the other is 96yrs.................It made their day seeing their great grand-daughters as well!
Stayed with my sister and her 3 girls.....................Love them to bits! Got back late yesterday, and have just come on here, read the pages i missed, and am now off to the beach until later on today!!! Sooooooooooooo much to do in the holidays, but wouldn't have it anyother way.

Have taken bump pics but will post later when i get the time xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love you all...........................Missed you as well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya! :wave:

Lilli - so glad your scan went well, getting closer to full term every day :happydance:

E&L and CJ - wow that's so exciting to be thinking about moving!! E&L where abouts in Scotland will it be, do you know? and CJ have you bought somewhere or just intending on moving?

Emma - glad you had such a good time away, holidays are the best!! though it sounds like you'll need a rest soon ;)

I have an exercise ball too, which i had before i was preggers. but i think its a bit small for me, :haha: never mind, it'll do!! it is quite comfy and as well as bouncing on it i sat on the floor last night with it behind my back (propped up by sofa) and it was great - could stretch my ribs right out :)

well happy friday everyone!!
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

E&L glad to hear you are feeling good today! 

I been at play group and now I feel sick, like always! yesterday I said for the first time that I didn't want to be pregnant anymore... but at the same time I am not ready to have baby yet. Just so tired of feeling sick all the time not knowing if I will be able to eat the food I'm cooking. 

Awww Emma how lucky you live near the beach. I will really come and visit you soon, but at the moment I'm glad if I'm at home most of the time! Sounds like you had a fab time, can't wait to see pics of your bump. I lost my camera :dohh: only lost it here in my house but it's still sooo annoying!


----------



## E&L's mummy

St Andrews, moongirl.
im trying really hard not to get too excited cos hubby's employers have a habit of saying one thing and doing somehting completely different, or not at all. till we get the peice of paper saying we are going im trying not to get too excited. but they have said they can get him there and they support him going.

Linn :hug: sorry you are feeling yuk again. xxxx

Emma, glad to see you back and that you had a good time. xx

wonder how Delilah's award night went last night?

CJ, how you doing hun? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L that sounds great, hope you will get that piece of paper soon! I will come and visit :) Don't worry I'm just kidding! Keeping my fingers crossed for you though :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you Linn. i want this soo much but im used to having the rug pulled out from under me by that lot. but this is the most positive info we have had about a move so far.

my feet are itchy.......i wanna move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I just put DD down and now I'm so tired it's unreal.. I could sleep right now, but won't cause then I can't sleep tonight and also it's never long enough as I would get woken up by DD and be really grumpy and feel like a zombie afterwards! In the evenings I can stay up until midnight easily but at 2pm every day I feel so so so so tired. Does anyone else get that? 

I need some energy, DD is in bed and I could sort out some rooms and make a pile off stuff to go to the charity shop, but all I can do is sit and read on the forums and I'm even finding that hard. How am I going to cope with sleepless night lol


----------



## Moongirl

Oh i'm really jealous E&L - i loooovvve St Andrews!!! We always went there for our summer holidays when i was a kid, and i still go every single summer without fail :) can't wait for this year with my baby at the beach :happydance: fingers crossed for you, it's such a lovely place to be!

:hugs:


----------



## lili24

So hope you get it E&L!! It will be just what you need! 

Good to have you back Emma, we missed you! Hope you're having fun! 

Linn are you on new iron tablets now? Some days I can't motivate myself either, have to force myself.. Other days I want to get everyhing done!! It's so gorgeous here today, I'm finishing the last of my baby washing and packing my hospital bag. Feel like I'm goin on holiday! 

I've got questions! How many nappies shall I take? How many maternity and breast pads shall I take? I want to pack as if I'm having a vaginal birth, then I will add more if it's decided I will have a c/s. Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I will bring one pack of nappies. But 10 would do I think! Breast pads I don't know? I didn't need them in the hospital, takes a few days for milk to come in. Straight after the birth it's just that colostrum isn't it? Gosh I am trying to remember. Must say I did feed DD but never leaked very much anyway, only used a few pads and still got loads here from 3 years ago. 

Yeah I am on new iron tablets only taking 1 a day at the moment trying to increase to 3 but GP said as long as I take on he is happy! I guess I am tired cause I'm anemic but then why do I always have enough energy at night.


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone I'm here - didnt get home until 1am this morning and then was out of the house at 6am for a 7am breakfast networking meeting - should have stayed in Manchester! Will post some pics when I get the official photos back next week. Ruth Badger was very good yesterday too.

Hett have a fab time at your hotel break - I hope you managed to get there this time, I'll check your nursery pics too I did look the other day and couldnt see them! I'll put mine up soon I hope, almost there... So close for some of you being near to 37 weeks!!!! Congrats E&L and Mrs G for next to last box. 

CJ I want ice cream now - vanilla c'art d'or I think I will buy some on my way home from the office. Got an accountants meeting at 4pm then I will go home - had enough for this week the sun is shining and I have only just eaten my lunch due to meetings all morning and now I want a nap lol - pity I cant have one.... but I'll be fine once the water registers in my system!

E&L so excited for you I have never been to St Andrews but hear great things about it. 

Glad your holiday went well Emma, welcome back and Lili so pleased your scan went well.

I want stuffed crust pizza from Pizza Hut tonight - probably the least healthy thing I could want but sod it after the week I've had I deserve it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Moongirl said:


> Oh i'm really jealous E&L - i loooovvve St Andrews!!! We always went there for our summer holidays when i was a kid, and i still go every single summer without fail :) can't wait for this year with my baby at the beach :happydance: fingers crossed for you, it's such a lovely place to be!
> 
> :hugs:

is it?? i have no idea, never been. it looks good from the research ive been doing over the last couple of days. housing is nothing special but its roof over our heads. im just looking forward to exploring and taking the girls to the beach when we feel like it as the camp is right next to the beach. grrr the waiting is killing me!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Delilah now I want stuffed crust from pizza hut too :( But I won't be having that... I actually feel really sick but a stuffed crust from pizza hut? hmmmmmhhhh that would be lovely! I already defrosted some cumberland sausages now and peeled potatoes to make mash and have that with brocoli and onion gravy later... but now I really don't want that anymore!!! 

glad you had a good time :)


----------



## -Linn-

double post


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!!
Moongirl, we haven't bought yet, but before I got pregnant I made DH promise we'd move into the city, as I don't want a 2.5 hour total per day commute with a baby at home :-( He agreed, so now we've started looking at neighborhoods, found a real estate agent, and started making our list of "must haves" and "would like". We will seriously look in September and hopefully buy and move by end of October or beginning of November, to be settled for Christmas and before I start work again after New Year's 2011. 
E&L, are you feeling better? I feel tired and winded, but otherwise fine, thanks hun! So exciting for your move, I know what you mean! I'm getting antsy too but have a much longer wait than you! Hope it doesn't fall through, looks like you really have your heart set on it 
Delilah, I think I'm craving pizza now too! And the ice cream has become a daily occurance now. I've hit the 30 lbs weight gain mark today. Baby is growing though daily, seems bump is just exponentially expanding!
Ladies at work are having a mini-shower for me here! They've bought lunch and cake and gifts, about to head to the conference room to be spoiled 
Hope everyone is great today!


----------



## nightkd

Aww, how sweet CJ, hope you have fun :)

My MIL is supposed to be planning my baby shower now... I don't want it to be a big deal though! Just some drinks, music and general chatter would be fine with me!!

I meant to catch up with a few people the past couple of days, but I've been feeling so awful... A couple of days ago my stomach was just generally upset, had to go to the toilet a few times and then that evening just got baaad and threw up a LOT before I went to bed.... Yesterday I wasn't quite as bad, but still felt a bit crud - we went out for dinner and half way through I started to feel weird again (got shivery, even though I felt warm) so we had to come home... (I really wanted a molten chocolate pudding!!! :hissy::lol: - As you can see my appetite hasn't really been effected by all this ropeyness) and then went to bed and I was feeling rubbishy again... Today I'm just SO acidic-y I feel like I'm going to throw up again. :( Had a couple of slices of toast and just popped a Zantac down afterwards, because I just instantly thought I was going to have to run to the bathroom. Ick. Anyway, enough of me feeling sorry for myself! Just wish I knew if it was from Bean taking up more room, a virus or just a spot of morning sickness returning.. :shrug:

Thank goodness it's the weekend!!!! Though hubby has some big archery courses to do all day Saturday and then Sunday evening (I got really knackered walking around his course on Tuesday, so I feel bad going and then complaining or having to sit in the car because I'm getting tired...so I'll probably just stay at home..)... Anyone else got plans for this w/e?

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

awww lovely CJ enjoy! x


----------



## Delilah

Ooooh CJ enjoy your work shower :thumbup:

I have plans to see friends tomorrow who moved 1.5 hours drive away from us - we will go for lunch and come home late afternoon / early evening then on Sunday Paul has a 6 mile walk planned on the moors where we will stop and have lunch at a really nice bistro near the end of the route! 

I will be leaving the office soon to get pizza hut!!!! So looking forward to it - CJ I cannot even tell you how huge my bump is right now - I think he has eaten his twin....

Night I hope your tummy settles over the weekend.

My bump is getting dry and my skin in general - I have been using organic baby oil with aloe vera in the last few days and it says it contains lots of moisture but I havent flaked with other products... I think I have to buy more cocoa butter, I also have bio oil, I am a moisture addict - was before pregnancy! I drink lots of water too and so far no stretchies :happydance: although there's time yet lol

Have a good evening all xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks everyone xxx
We had a fab 4hrs at the beach, with another 10 children.................oh and another 4 mummies! The kids were good as gold, but am now knackered!
I have such bad heartburn all the time now....................what is it you guys take? Rennies are just not working now!
Glad everyone is well, apart from the usual ms and h/burn!
I have put pics on Fb of bump x
Just have to shrink the size to put it on here xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I am so jealous :) But I just had my dinner and stomach seems tiny so wouldn't be able to have pizza anymore! Thank god! I was tempted to order online not so long ago. My bump seems huge to me today too. I got to this uncomfortable stage now... baby is hitting on my bladder all the time and I can't wait now. 

Night sorry to hear you feel bad, I feel like that all the time but I also don't often feel hungry :(

Emma I take gaviscon and zantac!


----------



## emmadrumm77

here is my bump.....................Taken today xxx


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have such bad heartburn all the time now....................what is it you guys take? Rennies are just not working now!
> Glad everyone is well, apart from the usual ms and h/burn!

I use Zantac...but I have to say, the past couple of days it's been hit and miss whether it works or not :(

I went back to taking a handful of tums the other day (didn't have any Zantac in the house) and that seemed to help for 5 minutes :dohh: but then left a horrible taste in my mouth...

TBH I'm starting to get sick of being pregnant now...sounds awful and I definitely don't want Bean to arrive too early, but DH said "I bet she's early" because she's just so strong (I pressed either side of my bump and she literally like pushed my hands apart!) and I couldn't help thinking "I hope so!"...6 more weeks and I can start properly hoping she'll arrive soon, but still have the birth I want and Bean will be properly developed by then! Argh!!

xx

P.S This isn't just from feeling sick etc, DH said to me the other night "I want this pregnancy to be over soon.." because I've been feeling ropey/in pain and he can't do anything about it... I think to an extent we both feel kinda helpless - what with having agonising pains in my back that won't shift etc.. :( Blargh!!!

P.P.S Feel like I can't voice my concerns over any pains etc anymore, because it makes DH either stress, upset or get pissy with me :shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd said:


> TBH I'm starting to get sick of being pregnant now...sounds awful and I definitely don't want Bean to arrive too early, but DH said "I bet she's early" because she's just so strong (I pressed either side of my bump and she literally like pushed my hands apart!) and I couldn't help thinking "I hope so!"...6 more weeks and I can start properly hoping she'll arrive soon, but still have the birth I want and Bean will be properly developed by then! Argh!!
> 
> xx

I feel the same way! I can't stand feeling like this and hope i'm cured from wanting more babies after this. at least for a few years!


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> TBH I'm starting to get sick of being pregnant now...sounds awful and I definitely don't want Bean to arrive too early, but DH said "I bet she's early" because she's just so strong (I pressed either side of my bump and she literally like pushed my hands apart!) and I couldn't help thinking "I hope so!"...6 more weeks and I can start properly hoping she'll arrive soon, but still have the birth I want and Bean will be properly developed by then! Argh!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I feel the same way! I can't stand feeling like this and hope i'm cured from wanting more babies after this. at least for a few years!Click to expand...

We were talking about trying to conceive again in 6 months!! :shock: Guess we'll see how that goes... :lol:

I'm just starting to feel more and more alone, because I just feel crap a lot of the time and DH seems to have switched off...like he just thinks I'm doing it for attention. I feel really shit because I want him to come home from work early (they finish early on Fridays sometimes) but at the same time, I'm thinking "I feel like rubbish and I either have to hide it, or I'm going to be making him feel down too" :( :dohh:

I'm actually looking forward to labour, have been the whole time, I'd look forward to having the next baby....but the thought of going through pregnancy again atm is just knackering!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here KD, I've literally been alone this entire pregnancy with DH studying every night and most of the weekend. When I complain about a symptom, he finds something comparable to complain about (i.e. I'm tired, he is too. I'm nauseous, he is too. Etc...). Almost like it's a competition? Weird. Men.

We're going to TTC after 6-9 months as well!!! What will you be using for birth control until then? We're still trying to figure that out... Ovulation can be very sporadic with breast feeding, so can't go with cycles alone... Makes no sense to go on the pill or use IUDs for such a short period. And DH hates condoms. I guess that leave abstinence? :rofl:

NICE BUMP EMMA!!!!! Coming along nicely you must be so thrilled!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and have you tried 150mg of Zantac instead of 75mg? Works for me!


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Same here KD, I've literally been alone this entire pregnancy with DH studying every night and most of the weekend. When I complain about a symptom, he finds something comparable to complain about (i.e. I'm tired, he is too. I'm nauseous, he is too. Etc...). Almost like it's a competition? Weird. Men.
> 
> We're going to TTC after 6-9 months as well!!! What will you be using for birth control until then? We're still trying to figure that out... Ovulation can be very sporadic with breast feeding, so can't go with cycles alone... Makes no sense to go on the pill or use IUDs for such a short period. And DH hates condoms. I guess that leave abstinence? :rofl:

You know, half the time I get that (I wonder if it's an attempt to sympathise?) and half the time I just get ignored now!! :wacko: I mentioned to him about it and he says he doesn't realise he does it.... :shrug: Well I was in agony with whatever the heck it is I get in my upper right back, literally couldn't move without it hurting really badly....and I said maybe it would help if I could get onto all fours (was lying on my side at this point)...well, I would've thought after saying I couldn't move without being in agony, that he might've offered to help me...........no, he gets up and says "I'm going to go and make some rice."...It's like he has a strop because he doesn't think there's anything he can do, even when I ask him to do something :( He also rolled over with a huff when I said to him I had my other really painful pain (random stitch, which I think I've figured is Bean getting her hands/feet into...SOMETHING!)...I just teared up there and then because I was in so much pain and he was making me feel bad for even telling him :cry:

He's not normally such an asshole :lol:

Lol! I'm not sure....We're looking at 6-12 months, so I was either considering just trying to chart (which will be a bit hit and miss in the beginning at least, with having to get up in the middle of the night to breastfeed etc) getting the copper coil (but as you say, is it worth it for such a short period of time...by the time my body's adjusted to it, I might be wanting it out so we can TTC!)....Otherwise I have a couple of packs of my mini pill left, but...urgh, it just makes me feel like a monster!! :lol:

So, not 100% sure yet... I think I'll plan to chart, otherwise we have a few condoms left (neither of us like them...) and a couple of packs of pill, even if we just use them as a temporary method!



Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh and have you tried 150mg of Zantac instead of 75mg? Works for me!

I've been using 150mg since First Tri :lol: I started off with a small box of 75mg, but it didn't quite do the trick, so I upped to 150 and that's what I've been using since :)

Hopefully my stomach is just having a tizzy couple of days, and it'll settle down soon, I much prefer taking an acid reducer to having to chew/swallow icky tasting pills/liquids which don't seem to work for me anyway!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hope you feel better soon, definitely sounds like you have a GI bug!
Right, I agree: may be an attempt to sympathize, but then they do little to help you out. I get the same hun :hugs:
And yes, I agree with it's better to take an acid reducer (i.e. Zantac) rather than deal with the excess of acid!!!


----------



## nightkd

Sometimes I wish I were a lesbian....

I mean!! :rofl:

Sorry, I can't half talk when I want to.... :lol:

I really want some ice-cream to soothe the burning in my throat/tummy, but I know it's just going to make me feel even sicker :dohh:

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

do you have nova ring where you are thats what i used between my last 2 and i loved it. got pregnant right away after i stopping it.


----------



## nightkd

sweetniss113 said:


> do you have nova ring where you are thats what i used between my last 2 and i loved it. got pregnant right away after i stopping it.

Isn't that the same as the pill? Only it's not a daily thing? If I'm thinking of the right thing, it's something to consider! :) Do you put it in yourself, or do you have to have a Dr do it?

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

you put it in yourself onec every 3 weeks and leave it out for 1 week.


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Same here KD, I've literally been alone this entire pregnancy with DH studying every night and most of the weekend. When I complain about a symptom, he finds something comparable to complain about (i.e. I'm tired, he is too. I'm nauseous, he is too. Etc...). Almost like it's a competition? Weird. Men.
> 
> We're going to TTC after 6-9 months as well!!! What will you be using for birth control until then? We're still trying to figure that out... Ovulation can be very sporadic with breast feeding, so can't go with cycles alone... Makes no sense to go on the pill or use IUDs for such a short period. And DH hates condoms. I guess that leave abstinence? :rofl:
> 
> NICE BUMP EMMA!!!!! Coming along nicely you must be so thrilled!!!

That's men for you CJ! Mine is exactly the same but when I just had a bath he did all the dishes and cleaned all the kitchen and now I don't have to do that in the morning :) I always do the kitchen every morning as I like to play with DD at night and have a bath and then relax.. so tomorrow I get a morning off :) 

:haha: abstinence... my OH didn't want to TTC cause he said that it's not fair as soon as I will get pregnant I will not want to DTD every day anymore, I promised that wouldn't be the case, but he was right :blush: 

I want another baby in a few years as I really would like to get working again after this baby and do some other things before I have another one, but I am said that with DD and when she was 10 weeks I soooooo wanted another. No matter how much we feel tired of being pregnant now, I tell you it's horrible when your belly is empty after the delivery, it just feels so weird and I was just longing to have a baby in there again so soon. You will forget how exhausting it was and how sick you felt, you really will! But I hope I will remember for a bit longer this time.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yeah, forgot about the Nuvaring! Yes, it should be available where you are KD, it's really easy to use, just a plastic ring that you insert high up in your vagina, and it gives off low dose hormones locally (rather than systemically like the birth control pill). You leave it in 3 weeks, remove 1 week then start again. Great idea Sweetniss, thanks! I think you've just solved my dilemma ;-)

LOL I know what you mean KD, sometimes it would be easier I think to have a female partner!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah the nuva ring is good, but lots of people I had no were bleeding for about 3-4 weeks to start with and then it settled down to very light periods that don't last long. But for me it doesn't work, same as the pill... I just bleed all the time being on them and then I might as well not bother with contraception so god knows what we will do!


----------



## sweetniss113

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the Nuvaring! Yes, it should be available where you are KD, it's really easy to use, just a plastic ring that you insert high up in your vagina, and it gives off low dose hormones locally (rather than systemically like the birth control pill). You leave it in 3 weeks, remove 1 week then start again. Great idea Sweetniss, thanks! I think you've just solved my dilemma ;-)
> 
> LOL I know what you mean KD, sometimes it would be easier I think to have a female partner!!!

glad I could help cj I realy loved it... would use the same again if I was wanting another after this one but I am getting to old fot this lol getting tubes tied this time.


----------



## nightkd

Isn't it the same as a combined pill? I thought you were only meant to use the mini pill when breastfeeding?

I'm sure I will be broodier than ever once I've gotten used to have LO around :) That's why I need to decide on contraception soon :rofl:

DH and I were DTD every day....my mum said she was super horny (I know, ew :sick::lol:) when she was pregnant and I expected to be the same because I've always had a high sex drive................Nope! :lol:

xx


----------



## sweetniss113

I breastfed while useing novaring its better than the pill for 2 main reasons 1 dont have to remember it daily an 2 the hormone is realeased only near cervix not into bloodstream so not into milk and as soon as it comes out the hormone is out also


----------



## sweetniss113

oh and its effective from day 1 too dont have to wait


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nuvaring is fine while BFing! It's the perfect solution! I used it for 6 months before TTC, can't believe I forgot about it, darn pregnancy brain!!!


----------



## nightkd

I'd rather avoid hormonal contraceptives if I can, but I'll defo look into it :) Thanks girls.

Aren't men irritating sometimes?


----------



## Babydance

Hello lovely June Mummies! Cant believe you lot are so close, i'm a 2009 July Mummy (but i ended up being a June Mummy!! :happydance: )
Youre all about the embark on the most AMAZING journey of your life! I can remember the way i felt when my waters broke etc and the butterflies in my tummy (between contractions! lol) The way i felt when she was lifted up onto my tummy. Yes i had a bit of pain but wow that feeling when she was given to me and looked into my eyes! She bore a hole of love into my soul! That is something i will never ever forget! Enjoy this last wee bit of pregnancy, take plenty bump pics and go out spontaniously as often as you can and just enjoy being pregnant!
Its giving me goosebumps thinking back to this time last year.
Good luck to you all and get plenty of rest! (and also amazingly this may differ to what EVERYONE tells you, labour isnt always the worst pain in the world, not every baby screams all night, you may be tired but its not unbarable and youre life may be changed forever... but you wouldnt have it any other way!!)

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD, it's only local hormone release, not absorbed into the blood stream so really really low compared to usual hormonal birth control. I found I had a lot less symptoms while on it (moodiness, PMSy stuff). And the beauty of it is, because the effects are so local, you can stop it and usually resume ovulation pretty much the following month!

Thanks babydance, I'm so excited to meet my little girl!!!


----------



## Delilah

We've not thought about contraception either the Nuvaring sounds great I wonder if we can get it in the UK. If we decide that we want another baby we will TTC from January next year as I will be 40 in November so we dont want to leave it too long and we may not be so lucky to catch quick next time. I want to get Nathan here first though and see how we feel then! How does the Nuvaring stay in / come out? Does it hurt?

Sun is shining here and we're about to leave soon to see our friends - I was going to work this morning but havent I have sat outside with coffee and croissants and been lazy so I will have to sort it tomorrow morning before we walk.

Nice bump Emma I love the one on FB with the girls kissing your bump!

Mxx


----------



## Hett

Hello Ladies,
Just popped in using wifi at the hotel as OH brought his laptop.
Having a lovely break - just had smoked salmon and scrambled egg for bfast, mmm!

Lili - I am 5ft 2" ish, you may be able to not inflate the Davina ball so much and then it may work. I have swapped my value one for the silver £6.99 one Linn has got. It also says don't use throughout pregnancy, but I think that is probably on all of them! I like this silver one though, prefect size for me!

My OH and I want to wait about 5 years between babies, I would LOVE to have another sooner but I just need to get my uni finished. But we would like 3 in total (fingers crossed!).
Not sure about contraception. I'd be worried about forgetting to take the pill, might opt for condoms to start with and see how they go.

Sorry I haven't caught up on all the posts properly but hope all are well xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D- you just bend the ring in half and insert in yourself into your vagina. DH didn't feel it at all when we got "intimate". After 3 weeks, you go on a little fishing expedition to find it (never took me more than about 30 seconds to locate it) and pull it out. You don't feel it when it's in, unless it's in a really awkward position (which I've had happen a few times, just removed and reinserted and problem fixed!).

Hett, Lili is much taller than you and I, I'm also 5'1" but she's almost 6 feet tall!!! Hence Layla's nice long legs  Lucky girl!!!


----------



## Hett

Oh wow wish I was a little taller!!! Our baba's leg measurements were slightly behind his head and tummy ones at the 20 week scan (still within the normal range though) which makes sense as OH is only 5ft 8.5" too! Maybe that ball may be a little small for you Lili - whatever one you get you can return easily and swap, I got 2 different ones, took them out their packets and blew them up, then carefully put them back in the packets when I realised they were no good, they didn't question it!! 

Got some more maternity pads today for hosp bag as I only had 10 and I heard you can go through 1 every 2 hrs or more so best to be safe! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes thanks Hett! Will get some more pads too then today 
DH is 6'2", so over a foot taller than me! Baby was measuring at the 55th percentile at the 32 week scan, so right between the two of us (with me being at the 3-5th for adult women, and DH being over the 95%). I have a feeling she'll be a tiny thing at first, but will outgrow me in her teens! Lili, I think a 65" ball would be fine for you: for our height Hett, I found the 55" one works well, that's what I have for an exercise ball


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow this is a quiet thread this weekend! Hope everyone is OK. KD hope DH is behaving :hugs:


----------



## angelbaby999

Hello all
I wonder who will be the first of us alll to pop! It is getting so close now. 
Well I am pretty sure we have everything we need for our little miss - just the last minute checks to do on the hospital bag now, things like snacks and change to add but other than that I think we are all sorted. 

I would strongly advise adding Lucozade and snacks to the bag, as you can often miss meal times or be forgotten about if you have only just got up to the ward etc, so food in the bag was a godsend with our first.
It is easy to think "Oh Ill just get something up there" but often the vending machines are in obscure places so you cant find them and when you do its all mars bars and crisps. The canteen always seems to be shut just when you want to eat - especially if you go in in the middle of the night.

I have started my antinatal classes, so thats quite fun. Funnily enough I am finding them more helpful this time around, as I know whats coming so I know my own concerns and I am just cherishing every little bit of advice they can give! 

Hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## Hett

Thanks angelbaby for the food info - will deffo pop some lucozade into the bag!

I had my NHS ante natal class today, was an all day course - it was good actually. I have ammended my hosiptal bag as a result - added more nappies, more cotton wool balls, and an extra baby grow.

Hope all are having a lovely weekend in the sun! xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow this is a quiet thread this weekend! Hope everyone is OK. *KD hope DH is behaving* :hugs:

Depends what your definition of behaving is :winkwink:

We're having a lazy weekend, so not up to much. We were just playing games yesterday, today we're just about to have some pancakes for 'lunch' :thumbup: and I got on with some of my Hypnobabies stuff last night, listened to part of the first track after reading through the first lesson...well, I went to sleep like...straight away after I turned it off and DH finally turned his iPod off..............and I am the sort of person that it usually takes an hour to get to sleep!!! So that's one good thing, if it was actually that and not just the fact I was completely knackered! :lol: I'm sure it helped anyway.

How is everyone else's w/e going?

xx


----------



## nightkd

Ooh! I'm into the second to last box, whoop :)

Bean has had hiccups a lot again (she had a few days of not really having them :lol:) and so I got the doppler out and I can actually HEAR the hiccups, it's freakin awesome!! :D

I've already asked DH to get me some Lucozade for when I go into labour...but because it's imported it's expensive...so only a couple of bottles for me :) I think I'll be making sandwiches etc for us and the MWs when I first go into labour..something to take my mind off of things!! Knowing me it'll probably turn into a feast...I'll be baking cakes and all sorts :rofl:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG Lucuzade is a must!!! With DD1 and over 50hr labour it helped SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. Ladies please pack a few bottles xxx Also mints are a must!! After heavy breathing your mouth gets dry and yukky!! Your baby doesn't want to meet you with dragon breath!
We have had a fab few days.............Went to the beach on Fri with 10 other kids.
Sat we went to the theatre in the morning and watched Peppa pig! The girls loved it so much................. Then we did gardening in the afternoon and planted soooooooo many vegetables and herbs. Then me and OH went out for my best mates birthday, and had the most delicious steak............Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Today we have had 3 couples over with their kids and have chilled in the garden and had a BBQ, has been so sunny.
I am now ready for a serious sleep!!!! Roll on 7.30 when the girls go to bed and i can just curl up in OH's arms xxxxx
Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Sounds like you're having a good weekend Emma :) With the mention of steak and herbs, I now fancy a nice juicy steak and some cheesy/chivey mash potato..... I wonder if DH has dinner planned yet!! :D

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am soooooooooooooo full of meat at the moment!! I have a belly full of last night and bbq food.....................Oh and baby :rofl:


----------



## E&L's mummy

mmmmmm meat!!!

glad you are having good weekends ladies. xxx

mine has been filled with sorting out and getting rid of junk. but im getting there.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey everyone! Emma, I don't know how you find the energy! I've never had a garden before so I don't know where to start, and right now I seem to not have the energy for anything beyond the necessary :-( I had planned on planting herbs and veggies, but not sure that will happen. Usually we have to wait until May anyways, sometimes we have frosts in late April that kill everything. Maybe DH will be willing to help me make a little garden once he's done school April 30th...

Saw the musical "Grease" today, was good! I love that movie  Now I have loads of laundry to fold and a court case to work on. I'm exhausted, could use a nap :-(

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## littlepne

Just popping in to say may not be around much for a few days, my Grandad passed away yesterday after a rather large heart attack last week so going round my Mum's today to make lots of brews. Plus she wants to keep an eye on me and has told me I'm forbidden to go into labour!

Big shock but my Gran died last Feb and after 63yrs of marriage think he missed her. I feel bad and selfish though for wishing it could just have been in a few more weeks after LO is here.

Hope everyone is ok and will pop in and keep up when I can.


----------



## lili24

Thinkng of you littlepne. Such sad news. Hope you're okay xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry for your sad news littlepne! :hugs: 

Sorry I was MIA this weekend, just been sorting out this house a bit :) Still loads to do but getting there slowly. But I still can't find my camera :cry: I'm so upset, wondering if I will still find it. 

How are you all today? I'm still in bed and feeling sick, hope DD will sleep for a bit longer before I have to get up.


----------



## lili24

Awww Linn! :hugs:
I'm just getting ready to go the hospital for a ctg. I did the same this weekend.. Sorting everything out, and painted 20 fence panels in the back garden. Boring job!! 
When did you last use the camera? It's got to be somewhere? Sooo frustrating. 

Hett hope you've had a lovely break. How many nappies have u packed now you've amended your bag? Thanks for the info about the ball :)

Sounds like you have been busy Emma! You've got so much energy! Same for D... Hope the walk went well! How do you do it woman? :lol: 

I'll pack some lucozade in my bag too then! I love it but can't drink it cos of heartburn right now. :( 

Gotta go, I'll be back later! CJ I noticed your ticker is down to 1 month 1 week! Ahhhh! 

Oh and E&L hope you managed to wash a few of butterbeans clothes? I'm nearly done with laylas now, I've really enjoyed doing it too which is something I never thought I'd say about washing :lol: xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxx :flower:
Sorry to hear about your grandad littlepne :hugs:

Lili &CJ, i really don't have that much energy, but with 2 other kids around there is not much time to rest, there is always something that we are doing. Roll on a year for you guys and you will know what i mean :thumbup: My SPD is still restricting me from walking too far, so gardening was actually easy, and the BBQ i mainly sat around eating MEAT!!! :haha:

Linn................sorry to hear you still feel like poo hun xxxx

Must buy some zantac today! Was so painful the heartburn last night! :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I last had it when my bedside crib arrived I had it upstairs and took some pix of DD in it and then I took it downstairs and thought I put it in my tv cabinet which is where it's always sitting ready to take pictures of DD and bump, but it's not there and I'm worried it got thrown out or something, but who would do that? DD doesn't even throw spoons in the bin, so don't think it was her!

good luck for the ctg hun! 

Emma Zantac is really working so well. But I bought sainsburys own last time, it was £1 instead of £2.50 and I can't tell the difference!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Can you get it on the aisles, or do you have to get it behind the counter?

Thinking of you Lili xxx


----------



## -Linn-

aisles, it is called indigestion and heartburn relief or something, it's right next to zantac... found it in the same shelf as rennie and tums and so on! ingredient is Ranitidine 75mg same as zantac!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thinking of you littlepne. :hugs:

nope lilli i didnt get any of butterbeans bits done....just as i got the normal washing sorted the sky clouded over but i did get so much junl sorted and got rid of. gotta love freecycle!! managed to get a slide for DD2 off there too so both girls spend some of saturday cleaning it and making it shiny! they were covered in water nad mud and god knows what else but happy.

got hospital today for DD1's scan and then back to school tomorrow.

im sure you will be fine at ctg lilli. xx
Linn and emma :hugs: for you too.

not a right lot else happening here....im trying not to obsess about the moving paperwork coming thru. i hope its this week we find out. will be tight with birth but i just want to know what we doing.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Why had DD1 got to have a scan? Did i miss something hun?


----------



## E&L's mummy

kidney scan. she still having accidents at nearly 8 years old. not huge ones but trickling. and prone to uti's too. talking to MIL about it i dont think its an infection thing. she has had similar probs all her life and they discovered she has vertabre that press on nerves that confus the signals from the bladder. so she can be fine for ages and then suddenly doens have time to get to the toilet. cant remember the name exactly...spondalosis somethingy????? 

sooooo after being back and forth to GP we had consutlant and he wants a kidney scan to rule out simple things. im happy to play them at their game and rule other stuff out and then will have a stronger case to push for spinal scan.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooh i see! Poor little thing, must be horrid for her xxxx
I hope it goes well today hun xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh she gets quite upset at school obviously but we have a bag of spares etc at school and she is getting good at just sorting herself out. it tricky cos i dont want to leav it too long but equally dont want her to have issues. but its not right at her age. so hopefully we will get somewhere today. 

Hubby has been asked to go see his boss this afternoon...........hope its good news!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh fingers crossed for you both then. xxx Hope it is good news for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hope it goes well at the hospital E&L :hugs: 

I found my camera :happydance: but now my laptop power supply is knackered. It is charging but the light keeps going off so it will not last much longer... I just ordered a new one on ebay but just in case you don't see me online anymore it will be cause I can't charge my laptop. Really hope it will last another couple of days, I will be lost without my computer!!! 

Anyway here is my 33 week bump, think it looks a bit small in this pic cause the top is not fitted, will try and take another one in the next few days!
 



Attached Files:







PICT2523.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hett

Good morning!

Sorry about your grandad Littlepne, thinking of you and your family xxx

Lili - they said pack 4 babygrows (I had packed 3), and take 1 small packet of nappies (I had packed 10) the packet I am taking now has 27 nappies in, also take one bag of cotton wool balls (I only packed a handfull!), and also a great tip was if you have bought disposable knickers (which I had) make sure you try them on before you come in as they come up very very small. I tried mine on luckily last night and they fit but are a bit tight and not very comfy at all, also I put a hole in them straight away from my nails! So I have got some cheapy ones from Sainsburys today which I can bin after should I need too. They didn't mention anything about barrier cream or wipes (I am going to pack some anyway though just incase), and also said at my hospital straighters are a big no no :( 

Got lots of choccy and snacks today from Sainsburys too for the bag so will finish packing later. They also said some women go straight home from the delivery suite after they have been for a wee and showered!!! 

Good luck Lili xxx

E&L - hope you get some answers soon re your DD, poor little thing xxx
Oh fingers crossed for good news with your hubby!

Gorgeous bump Linn xxx

When do we move into the last box on the ticker?! Not that I even have a box, but I like to imagine myself in a box!!! Haha!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Small??? Small??? :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would have thought you move in the last box around 36 weeks?


----------



## -Linn-

ok Emma it's not small, but when I wear different tops it looks bigger IYKWIM :) Wonder how big I can still get. Hope I won't go 2 weeks overdue. Here they don't induce you until 12 days over and if there are no beds available they can leave it until 14 days if they like :cry: 

Hett that's exactly what I did bought some cheap knickers from tesco and asda. You can use them until the bleeding stops. I used them until I could wear tampons again and not towels/pads!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i have cheapies from Tesco's! They are perfect and cheaper than disposable ones! I think they were £2.50 for 5. I never bled much though, was only 4days.............But Linn you said you bled for 6 weeks? Everyone is different though i suppose! Probthis time i will be 2 weeks early and will bleed for months! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma it was 6 weeks but weak in the end.... really strong (like soaking pads very fast) I bled for about 4 days. haha Emma I would be in heaven to be 2 weeks early. How late were your DDs again?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Both 2 weeks xxxx
Would be fab if they were 2 weeks early! Just can not see it though xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh wow both 2 weeks, was hoping the second comes faster. did you just go into labour then or was the induction already booked?

:rofl: 2 weeks early? I can't see that either!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone!!!!

Littlepne, my sympathies on your grandfather's passing... I just lost my grandmother, it's still sad even though they've lived a long and happy life :-(

Linn, yay on finding your camera, where was it? Great bump!!! Mine will be posted on FB tonight when I come home after dinner so will definitely look bigger! Sorry you're still feeling cruddy :-(

Lili, good luck with your monitoring today! I want to see a new bump pic!!! So jealous that you're no longer working, I still have 4 weeks to go :-(  Ack, thanks for pointing out my countdown ticker, hadn't noticed!!! I know it's 5 weeks and 2 days, but 1 month 1 week seems even sooner 

Emma, I guess we'll know what you mean about being busy with other kids while pregnant soon enough  Sorry your SPD is still bothering you...

E&L, what did the boss want to see hubby for? I hope good news! So excited for you and the move! Hope DD1's scan goes well today, is it spondylosis that they had previously mentioned to you?

Hett and Lili, can't believe you're all packed up already. I have no idea where to start :-( Where did you get the list of recommended things? Need to start doing that this weekend...

KD, long time no post hun, thinking of you!

I have my anesthetist appointment tomorrow morning. And my next OB apt is next Wednesday. Yay, next Friday (April 30th) is DH's last day of school then I get my hubby back!!! He'll start hunting for a job, he already has one interview offer for a job in downtown TO (he's starting to understand that he's got more chances of finding a job in downtown so is more and more supportive of moving back to Toronto now...).

33 weeks for me today! Starting week 34 tomorrow.... Crazy! And bump is growing at a fast pace!!! Have been working on parcels for my bump sisters, hopefully will be mailing out by the end of April :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ that will be a long 4 weeks, but better to have more time with LO once she is here... just keep thinking of that to keep you going when it's hard!

I am getting really uncomfortable now. My belly is aching so much I have been coughing all day, I don't want to go back to the doctors. There is nothing they can do... feel like I got bronchitis again :( Every time baby kicks it hurts hurts hurts! But I am still glad to feel her moving lots :) 

My camera was in that tv cabinet, but it was inside a basket, I didn't check there as I never put it there before. But well I got it back so am happy :) 

Did you get my letter yet? Been so long I posted it now! 

Best of luck for hubby finding a job super fast! 

You are too kind CJ take your time with mine, my baby won't come until mid June :rofl: I have convinced myself I will be really late again.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No! Every day I run to the mail box, so excited to see what you sent  Hopefully this week!!! I'm thinking your baby will be here shortly before or after your due date this time :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I hope you will get soon CJ, I did tell them airmail but maybe they sent it surface mail? I know my xmas card reached you so soon, but that didn't have to go to customs!! I hope it's normal for it to take that long. when my auntie posts stuff from the USA it only takes 6-7 days. Well I will be patient and wait until I hear back from you... didn't think you got it and then didn't say!


----------



## -Linn-

And thanks so much, you're the doctor CJ so I gotta believe it... soon after would be fab... or anytime before but I don't want to be too hopeful lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no hun the second I receive it you'll know!!! :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey ladies!

well scan done. she was sooo good bless her. very nervous at first but i kept telling it was just like my scans with butterbean and DD2 but hopefully with no baby in her tummy!!! just gotta wait for the results in a week or so.

CJ the docs havent metioned it and i think they think im being neurotic. its MIL who mentioned it when i was filling her in on what was happening to DD1. ive know this woman for 15 years and the first i knew of it was couple of months ago. the exact term used for her was "combination of a spina bifida oculta and Spondylolisthesis", so who knows but im sure its not all UTI's and DD1 says her body is not telling her till its too late and its not that she is ignoring it when playing or something cos its happened at home when she has just been sat cuddling with me aswell.

so on the hubby front, the boss just wanted to have a chat and get some background info on why we want to move etc to go with the paperwork. it kind of like a transfer to another office, to put it in to real world terms not military. but its looking good form this end...just wait now for the powers that be to mess it up thier end.


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L................I hope ypou get the news you want in all area's hun xxx

CJ...............As Linn said you are too kind, had forgotten about your goodie you will be sending! What fun xxxx
Could my bump sisters FB me the FULL names of their babies please xxxx

Was supposed to be going to some outdoor adventure place today, but the girls decided they wanted to go to the park for a bit and then play in the garden at home! Been a lovely day xxxxxxxx

Linn.............you really have had it tough this pregnancy hun. Hang in there xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

so do i! i know its naughty but cos i know when butterbean will be here i think im more excited about this move than butterbean at the moment if that makes sense. i know i will get excited the week running up to 10th but at the moment 7 weeks seems so far away.


----------



## Delilah

Hey everyone I've just caught up on your threads - E&L praying for good news for you on both counts. My walk yesterday was amazing Lili we had lunch at at the mediterranean bistro and it was acutally 8 years ago yesterday that Paul and I first met - seems like yesterday! However I do think that 6 mile hill walks are out of my reach right now I was shattered at the end - we did a milder walk 4 miles on the canal in Northwich on Saturday with our friends and that was much easier on me! I have eaten like a pig all weekend and dread to think what my scales will show when I brave them...

Sorry to hear about your grandad Littlepne :hugs: 

Linn glad you found your camera have missed your bumps, I will take a 32 week one tomorrow. I have to sort my hospital bag there is a sticky thread at the top of third tri that I need to read through.

I am not sure what to do tonight. I woke at 3am after 4 hours sleep on the sofa and didnt go back to sleep because I had to leave at 5.30am to get to Edinburgh - was supposed to fly and obvioulsy had to drive instead - it was either that or postpone for a few weeks and then have to fly to Germany to meet the client there so here I am in bonny Scotland.... 

So I have just finished and I can either try to book somewhere in Carlisle so I only have a few hours drive tonight and the other half of the journey tomorrow morning - got meetings that I have to be back for - OR I just get in the car and keep going - will be home by around 10pm if I do that.... 

Ive been crap too I am just eating a sandwich now after nothing since 8am... I am normally much better at remembering to eat...

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

OMG Delilah what a busy and early day for you... 

Thanks I am so glad i found my camera it is not very fancy but I couldn't just afford a new one right now! My laptop seems fine again too, no more screen flickering cause the power supply keeps cutting off. 

Hope you can get more sleep tonight. I am just making a chili for dinner which I am not really looking forward to at all... but for OH who had to work all day, otherwise it would just be sandwiches here!


----------



## -Linn-

OMG there is was a spider in my kitchen cabinet.... aaaaaaahhhh I traumatised my poor DD jumping around like a crazy chicken! I slammed the door shut and then OH came to get rid of it and now it's gone WTF? So now it's still somewhere lose in my house! 

I can cope with all the aches and pains but those spiders seriously freak me out. And all of you who got me on facebook probably think I'm mental as I got a picture up of me with a giant bird eater in my hand!!


----------



## Hett

Oh gosh Linn - was it one of the big ones again? I'm not keen on spiders at all either.

D - a 6 mile walk would finish me off so well done you for keeping it up until now! What a busy day you have had, I thought mine was busy but I have just done mundane things like food shop, cleaning and work! Take care with driving whatever you decide to do tonight hun xxx

CJ - like D said there is a sticky thread on third tri which is good. At my antenatal class they also gave me a list, but i'm now having problems fitting everything into my bag as I didn't think I would need a towel and a dressing gown, but I will so maybe I will have to take 2 bags for me and 1 for baby!

I have been having real trouble breathing in the last week. I feel like my breathing is restricted and then I get very light headed. It use to be just when I lay down but now its whenever and wherever! I haven't been very good with taking my iron sachets recently so have just downed some with orange juice, but maybe that is why? Or just the baby squishing everything up. Anyone else get this? 

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett yeah I get that too, esp after walking somewhere, I also keep suffering with asthma/bronchitis! I can definitely tell the baby is getting bigger!

the spider was not hairy but still freaked me out.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes! I'm having the shortness of breath, I've been uncomfortable exercising in the last week...

Linn, hairy or not, spiders are SCARY!!! Freaked out last night while in the bathroom, DH had to come kill a big one for me. Was almost hysterical :-( Don't know what I'll do alone at home with baby when I see them... Don't want to make her terrified of them like I am!

Yes, I saw the sticky thread but I really just want to bring the bare essentials. That list is quite exhaustive!!! Plus, my mother and DH will be coming back home in the evenings, if I need anything else they can always bring it to me...


----------



## E&L's mummy

spiders are nothing....now wasps...evil looking buzzy things!!!!


----------



## sweetniss113

here is my 32 week bump
still can't believe how fast the time is going :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P4190627.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1









P4190621.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lili24

CJ I took a bump pic for you after my bath.. The first is a previous pic in the same PJs, I'm not sure it has even grown much! :wacko: All I know is my belly button is gross now! 

I basically went though that hospital bag sticky thread at the top of third tri and made my own list using that.. I haven't got half of the stuff people mention, it's the bare essentials! How long do you generally stay in hospital for after a C/S in Canada? I have packed as if I am going to have a straightforward labour, so I might have to add more if they decide I need a C/S. 

Thanks Hett.. I already added a pack of nappies (27). I was just going to take a handful of cotton wool balls but I will take the full bag now lol. And I'll take a small pack of wipes as well and maybe sample sized sudocream just incase. Does anyone know if we take a towel for the baby, and do we need our own cellular blankets or do the hospital provide those? 

Linn glad you found that camera! Do you live by some kind of field or something? Always so many spiders invading your house! 

E&L I'm glad the scan went well, will keep fingers crossed for the results. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it:flower::flower:

I'm so tired, been shopping all day after the ctg (that went well), really want to go to bed but gotta go and pick OH up from the Liverpool match cos he is drunk! :dohh:

Delilah I hope you got home safely, sounds such a long day!! xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







25548_367573949896_809229896_3487316_1133652_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









24961_403542109896_809229896_3778670_7276091_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lili24

Lovely bump Sweetniss.. you're right, it's going so fast! xx

Forgot to say about your bump Linn, it isn't smaller, it's just the top you are wearing! Lovely xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Lili I don't live near a field lol, I live near the town centre (2 miles), but my garden is the size of a field lol... it's quite big so maybe thats why! I used to live next to a few fields before and had less spiders!!! 

I took blankets for the baby to the hospital. They got blankets there, but those are just polyester and she was wrapped (swaddled) in one after she was born but we replaced it with one of ours and just gave it back. However you like, but won't hurt to bring one. I will not take much we live 5-10 mins drive from the hospital OH can get whatever I want in no time. Hopefully not staying in too long!! 

Your bump is lovely, got much bigger and belly button is fine lol... you don't want to see mine and I got stretch marks on top, but luckily only silver ones from DD :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili your bump is amazing!! It did grow for sure  My belly button has just flattened out, but I find the skin over it is quite sensitive. Anyone else noticing that?

Usually you stay between 3-5 nights after a C-section here. If there are no complications they'll let you leave after 3 nights observation. Hoping to get away with that as I know I won't sleep well at all in the hospital...

Sweetniss your bump is amazing too! Definitely growing  I have posted mine on FB, but here it is as well.
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning ladies. bumps looking good.

for those doing there bag....cotton wool balls are good for eyes and faces but with that yucky first poos i found that bits of the cotton wool stuck to bottom after cleaning and i got more on my fingers than on the balls cos they are quite small. i found the cotton wool pads so much easier to use (cosmetic pads). much more like a wipe, which most places wont let you use on baby's first skin, it has more surface area and doesnt leave fluff behind. just my experience but its what i will be packing.

well i was hoping to be back to normal today but DD1 was awak at 5am throwing up and with a bad headache, so she wont be going to school today. got midwife coming this afternoon aswell. and hubby is doing night shoots so wont be home till about 10pm. oh the joys!!
laters peeps xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely bump CJ and the skin on my belly button is the same, feels really thin and when baby is behind the belly button it feels really strange, like being really close to it. I will be brave and take a pic of my belly later, not covered in clothes, but now I have to get ready and dressed to go to the children's centre. 

CJ I don't sleep well in the hospital either, that was the worst for me, being in there for 6 nights and I got sleep for maybe 4 hrs total during all those nights, all night there were babies crying and before that I was in labour pain and then when I came home with baby I couldn't really sleep either, so this time I want things to be different!! Here they keep you 2-3 nights after a section or until feeding is established. Which I think is good, they won't send you home if you are breastfeeding and still having problems!!

E&L I was already going to say the same, cotton wool balls are not great for the meconium, I always used pads for any poos my DD did until I switched to wipes when she was a few weeks old.


----------



## E&L's mummy

have to disagree linn on the breast feeding front. i was sent home on day 3 after DD1 and was still having issues getting her latched properly. have never had support from hospital for BF and thats 2 different hospitals. so this time im researching geting a postnatal doula or NCT support person to come and help as soon as.


----------



## -Linn-

oh shame E&L in my hospital they really don't like to let you go until feeding is established. I remember they cme and checked me feeding her a few times and my friend was kept in 2 extra days when she could have gone home so they could help her with the feeding. My community midwife already promised to help me with that this time, so fingers crossed I will have a better experience and you too :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh me too. with DD2 i got no support at all cos i wasnt a first time mum. she didnt feed at all for 36 hours and i kept asking for help and nothing. cos im having this baby at the same hospital im trying to get some suport in place before i go in. they always say they will help but in all honesty when i had DD2 they were so busy they just didnt have time and when she went to SCBU i was left to it in a side room. if i could have this baby at a different hospital i would but the nearest is too far away to be practical and not much better.


----------



## Delilah

Loving all your bumps Sweetniss, Lili and CJ - Lili you have grown and your belly button is fine - CJ wow!!! You have popped more!!! 

E&L hope your DD is ok.

I'll try to come back later, stayed in Kendal last night - tried to make it home instead of Carlisle but after another hour on the road I was in danger of falling asleep so I called Paul and he managed to get me a b&b so I was up and out at 7 this morning and arrived at my first meeting in plenty of time.

I got some info on the NCT prenatal classes they are £150 for us both to attend - need to work out if you get much more than the NHS ones I havent reviewed the packs yet.

Sun is out here again


----------



## Moongirl

Morning all!!

Wow delilah, what a busy time you seem to be having - any sign of it slowing down? you must be shattered! I'm really sleepy and only have to crawl to my desk in the mornings :haha:

Lovely bump pics ladies, all showing nicely now!! i finally remembered to get hubby to take some of me last night, so here goes!!

have a lovely day!
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







wk 35 mon 190410_3.JPG
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely bump Moongirl! 

Delilah glad to hear you got a BnB and had some rest :hugs: 

hehe I have been told I'm huge by a few people today :)


----------



## Delilah

Lovely bump Moongirl - no sign of things slowing down here I'm afraid but actually I am fine and feel perfectly capable of carrying on as I am for now so all is good :thumbup:

Here is my 30, 31 & 32 week bump pics - mine seems to grow and shrink weekly!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 30 week bump.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0









Marie - 31 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 32 week bump.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Moongirl

Fab bump delilah!! ooooh and love that purple dress!!

people keep telling me i'm 'small for being so far along' well i don't bloody well feel it!! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## lili24

Moongirl your bump is perfect :) 
Delilah that dress at 31 weeks must have made you look smaller? You can really see the difference this week! 
CJ you have just popped right out even more! There's really no stopping these bumps now is there girls? They seem to get bigger overnight! :cloud9:

I'm really tired today even though I slept all night for once. I keep having really vivid nightmares and wake up thinking they are real. They all involve babies, lol, last night I had a C/S and they pulled twin girls out.. FFS! 

Every day we get closer I am becoming more scared! I think it's because I've been washing all her clothes and they are all ready for her and my hospital bag is packed. It's just hit me that she is really coming!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hugs: lilli. all will be fine hun xxxx

im scared and this is my third!!! it still changes your life no matter how many you have xxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Yeah maybe the mat tights held the bump in last week

I know what you mean about dreams Lili I keep having dreams that I see my stomach moving and then the next minute I am holding him and we are just on our own with a baby and have no things ready

Other dreams when I am holding him and I dont like him, others when we dont want to tell people because he is so early etc etc etc -totally freaky....


----------



## -Linn-

Lol Lili twin girls... not like you wouldn't have enough clothes! I got enough for triplets I think :haha: 

I am always really tired.. no matter how much I sleep! 

Well done for having that hospital bag done, I haven't even bought any maternity pads yet, but will buy some at asdas next week.


----------



## E&L's mummy

all totally normal ladies. its just your brain trying to sort out the wealth of emotions wizzing round. my best one was with DD1 when i dreamt i had given birth to a hamster!!!!!

but trust me if i can look after my lot without getting into too much bother, you lot will be fine. im not maternal by nature, i hate not having my own space and time to myself and dont do good on little sleep.....my 2 seem to be doing ok so far. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah lovely bump and I also love that purple dress :) I got a few dresses but not warm enough for me yet! With DD I was pregnant until the end of August so I was living in them at the end, it was such a hot summer too!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> all totally normal ladies. its just your brain trying to sort out the wealth of emotions wizzing round. my best one was with DD1 when i dreamt i had given birth to a hamster!!!!!
> 
> but trust me if i can look after my lot without getting into too much bother, you lot will be fine. im not maternal by nature, i hate not having my own space and time to myself and dont do good on little sleep.....my 2 seem to be doing ok so far. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm the same E&L and so glad DD is in bed a fixed time and I get some me time. Already wondering how I will get cope with no sleep again, hope OH and I won't argue too much lol...


----------



## Delilah

Thanks for the dress comments, I got it in New Look and every time I wear it somebody says how nice it is - I think it was only £20 or thereabouts 

I am back at my office now and have a pile of accounts stuff that I have promised myself I will do before I leave tonight - plan is to get my VAT return submitted early for once - it BORES me so much and the accountants want an extra £1k to do the recording, bookkeeping etc so I do my own and just provide them with the Sage files at the year end - it wouldnt be so bad we dont have 100's its just I leave it until every quarter to do it when I have to do it for the VAT so totally my own fault. Today I got our new graduate to setction it all off in my absence so I now have neat piles of receipts, invoices, bank statements etc to work through which SHOULD take me half the time!

OK turning email and internet off and going dark for a few hours lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

in my local new look they don't stock maternity, there are actually 3 stores here in the town centre.. one of them really big so I went there a few weeks ago to buy some trousers just to be told I had to order them online. But I only buy online for the children. If it's for myself I like to try it on in store before I get it! 

Anyway OH bought me some things from mothercare instead and I had loads from DD so no more maternity clothes for me!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I need to buy a dress or maternity skirt as with DD1 i never bought any maternity clothes as had the whole "no bump" senario and she was end of Aug, and then with DD2 she was a Feb baby, so i bought 2 pairs of jeans as was cold then!
CJ...................you have popped xxx

Lili................definately growing well, can see a big difference. I never took towels for my girls to the hosp, they had some there, but they don't advise you give a newborn a full "dunk" until they are 1month old, is just dipping cotton wool in water and wiping certain area's....................well that is what the say in my area anyway xxxx

sweetniss...........wow, you are giving Linn a chalenge with that bump xxx (nearly) xx

Moongirl..............Your bump is fine.............bigger than me.................not that that is hard xxxxx

D Love the dress...............will look at new look tomorrow xxx Bump is growing perfectly xxxx

E&L...............Good advice on the cotton wool pads, not balls!!! That black tar poo is SOOOOOO sticky!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma they do nice dresses in H&M as well.. anyway they did 3 years ago :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I couldn't find any in there hun.................i got a few tops from there, but they didn't have a single dress. Will do some city centre shopping tomorrow morning x


----------



## sweetniss113

I had almost no bump at all with my first I will have to find pics and post them later today. the day before he was born you could just start to see a tiny belly. so im really happy to be called huge every day now. I keep getting asked how many are in there :dohh:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh me 2 Sweetniss......................I am not big, but at least i look pregnant now! Is the first time ever and i am soooooooooooooo happy xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma keep checking they always get new stuff at H&M! Dorothy Perkins do some as well and Topshop!


----------



## -Linn-

awww thats lovely Sweetniss.. sorry forgot to say your bump is lovely and huge :) I don't mind at all when people ask me if I'm sure I'm not having twins, although it's kind of a stupid question!!!


----------



## Hett

Gorgeous bumps everyone! 

Lili - At my hospital they said they would provide towels for the baby but to bring a blanket for when you take baby home!

E&L - Think your idea of cotton pads is great so I will be popping some in, thank you xxx

Delilah - Toby and I have been going to NCT classes for 6 weeks now, we have 2 weeks more left and I LOVE them! This week a breastfeeding counceller is coming in to take our session. We have a 2 hourly session each Wednesday night! I had my NHS one on Sunday for an all day course and it was good too, but I am glad we have the NCT. Have got a good fun group too so we will be all getting together after our babies are here! I would highly reccomend! I have also booked onto an 'early days' course for September which is just for Mums and babies, discussing how you are getting on etc! Will get me out the house! If you want any more info let me know hun!

I have only got a few maternity items - one pair of jeans, a dress for work, and a top. Have been squeezing into pre preg dresses and leggins! There are some nice empire line dresses which I have got a size or 2 bigger that seem to do the job!


----------



## -Linn-

lucky you Hett, I fit in nothing pre pregnancy, even some of the smaller maternity clothes don't fit anymore!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett i did NCT with DD1 and i found that i have 3 really close friends out of them. My other friends who went to the nhs ones, didnt have the same bond as the nct has xxx


----------



## lili24

LOL at giving birth to a hamster! I'm glad these thoughts/dreams are all normal! Thought I was going mad..

Yeh that is a really good idea about cotton wool pads instead of balls. I've got a pack of those so will put them in. 

I've got 0 maternity clothes. I've just bought everything in bigger sizes. I don't think they have a good selection really in maternity wear.. I've not seen anything I like!


----------



## lili24

Oh by the way.. just seen it says 2 births next to June babies! Wonder who will be next? Eeeek! xx


----------



## -Linn-

it won't be me :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli......CJ i reckon. then you lot, then me! 

maternity clothes are even worse when you are plus sized. ive got one pair of jeans and thats it. 

i just sorted with the MW to come and join in next weeks parentcraft as its breast feeding. wish i could afford NCT ones but also most of it is a waste of time for me with being booked in, wish there was a refresher type thing for the early day stuff.....i did warn the MW that im still gonna be holding the baby like its about to explode for a while. even tho its number 3 i know im used to holding a 19mth old not a newbie.


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Hett & Emma re NCT classes it is good to know someone who has used them

I am going to go through that sticky thread on hospital bags soon and make my own list from it too. I am not a good capsule packer so I reckon I'll be heading into hospital with a trunk lol

I am hungry now - had a lovely cheshire cheese, lettuce & tomato sandwich on crusty bread for lunch about 2 hours ago - hoping to be done by 8pm so can eat when I get home - mashed potato, fish and veg I think for us tonight!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ladies ive just seen these and thought i would share. ive used the huggies ones on DD's bed before but was thinking for either waters going or bleeding after protection on your bed and if you dont use them all you can use them on LO's bed too. part of the baby toddler event. xxx

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-est...&skuId=910000039087&startValue=&departmentid=


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Oh by the way.. just seen it says 2 births next to June babies! Wonder who will be next? Eeeek! xx

Yeah i thought we should start that as the others have! 

Wont be me either Linn xxx


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn my all my jeans and trousers have been put firmly under the bed since about 12 weeks! Also no t shirts actually fit! I am just living in empire line and smock dresses and leggins which are loose over my tummy!!!
Yeah Lili I have done the same, brought vest tops and dresses in a size 12 - 14, I can't do that with trousers though! There is a non maternity dress from Dorothy Perkins that my pregnant friend looked gorgeous in so I popped in today but they didn't have any of my size, so I will order it online I think!

I know E&L the price is a bit much, but I am a student so I got a sooper dooper discount which made it affordable!

Well I tried out a new sausage recipe for dinner and it just didn't work. I saw it in a magazine and then threw the mag away so I tried to remember it by heart - didn't work so well! The potatoes were solid and it was just funny, so OH has gone to get us chips...whoops, but needs must ey!?!

Oh E&L thank you for the bed mat link! I looked in Sainsburys but could only find ones for a bit more expensive, but £3 ish seems good so will get a pack! They have got some sweet babygrows instore too actually that I noticed yesterday! Stars and stripes for boys and hearts and stripes for girls! I will go tomorrow!


----------



## angela1234

june baby here!


----------



## E&L's mummy

your welcome Hett. i thought £3ish wasnt too bad. esp if you dont use them all.


----------



## emmadrumm77

angela1234 welcome xxx 
If you let me know your due date and what you are having i will add you xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies..........................I am 5ft 4"........................shall i get the 65 or the 55 gym ball? My last 2 times i just used the hospital ones, but i may just buy one as they are fab in labour and helped me alot xxx


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ladies..........................I am 5ft 4"........................shall i get the 65 or the 55 gym ball? My last 2 times i just used the hospital ones, but i may just buy one as they are fab in labour and helped me alot xxx

I've been reading a lot of reviews and there seems to be a general agreement that if you're on the edge of their recommended limits (think it's 5'3" for the 55cm) you should go for the bigger size, so I'd probably go for the 65cm.

I'm 5'2" and not sure which one to get, will probably start with the 55cm, as I can always sell it on if it's too small.

xx


----------



## Hett

Emma I got a 65 one and it suits me great and I'm about 5ft 2-3"ish, need to pump it up a bit as it has shrunk a little! They are all so blooming different though, I got one before that was meant to be a 65 one, but it was massive, just didn't stop inflating! I would say 65 though xxxx


----------



## lili24

I'd say the bigger one. Better to be a little bigger than too small! I'm getting the big one, but I'm a giant :) 

It would be good if CJ had the next June baby because it's not until late may, so that means no more really early babies. I think there's a good chance it could be me, depends what my dodgy fluid does next!


----------



## Delilah

I hope its not me I have my stitch out at 37 weeks on 24 May - they said if my cervix is incompetent then I could go into labour but I have no reason to think it is so fingers crossed he'll wait until June to come

I am so knackered. Just home, going to eat soon, have a bath and then try to get to bed for 11ish - I am out all day tomorrow with clients again and will be glad of an office day on Thursday all being well.... the problem with being out is that the work is still there to do when you get back

Got to mark 7 shortlisted award entrants business plans too before I leave in the morning as its the judging panel meeting later tomorrow afternoon so will be up at 5am to do that....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D - then there is a chance Nathan and Zoëlle may share a B-day!

KD, I'd go for the 55 cm one, I think we're the same height and I find the 65cm way too big for me.

E&L thanks for the advice RE: cotton pads, great idea!

Yes, I have popped big time... And still 5 weeks to go, I'll be huge!!!

I had a crazy day, didn't even set foot in my office, running around on my feet all day. My anesthesiology apt went well, will have a spinal for the C-section rather than an epidural. Then I had to run to clinic, was there 9-12:30, then I was a preceptor for the residents practice oral exam from 12:30-4:30. Phew! Finally had the chance to open my email and log onto BnB to catch up with you ladies!

Now I need to eat and run some errands, it never ends!!!


----------



## Trinity42

Wow I am gone for a week or two and we have two babies born.... Yikes


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I would also rather have the spinal again although it made me really sick and I had to lie flat on my back not allowed to lift my head up, that was horrible! But still would go for the spinal :) Maybe I can have one to give birth... I dont care if it's natural lol, I can't cope with pain and will use pain relief!! 

Wow you are always so busy.. hope you can rest more working from home tomorrow!

I am sooooo tired, OH woke me up last night cause apparently I was snoring sooo badly, haha serves him right, but I couldn't settle back to sleep baby is now kicking all night as well as all day :wacko: when does she ever sleep? The movement is not reducing but getting more and more.


----------



## Hett

Morning Ladies.

Well I had a rough old night last night, baby wasn't moving at all in the evening or when I went to bed (usually he moves alot at this time) and so I was stressing so much, finally went to sleep but woke up at 2am ish for a the loo and still no movements (usually I get a few kicks when I wake up in the night). So I woke OH up and he still couldn't get bubba to move. Eventually tried some orange juice and got movement - PHEW. But am still slightly concerned as it has reduced a lot in the last day, so have spoken to midwife to see if I could bring my appt which I had today anyway forward but she is fully booked so made me an appt at the hospital to get monitored. I'm sure baby is just fine, but I won't be happy until I know 100% he is fine. I said I felt awful to the midwife as I don't want to be a nuisance but she was lovely and reassured me to go and get checked.

After baby had moved a little last night, OH got in terrible pain in his stomach (same reason we went to hospital last time), so we didn't sleep till about 4ish I would guess as he was so uncomfy. Poor thing.

Well I hope everyone else has a lovely day!!! What a stress it is having babies and partners! If i'm not panicking about one, its the other! Spose it will never end though ey?!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Lili - when is your next scan to have the fluid monitored? xxx


----------



## rachm

I have finished work now Yippee.

Roll on June soo excited

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Oh Hett :( 
Glad you are going to hospital, they will put you onto the ctg monitor and hopefully that will show everything is ok. My baby doesn't like it much, she kicks off each time they put the straps on so it might get your LO moving too. I hope he was just having a lazy night :) xxx

My scan is tomorrow morning, with a consultant appointment in the afternoon. 
Xxx


----------



## Hett

Oh good about your appt! Sending you lots of high fluid level vibes!!! I'm sure Layla will be just great!

Thanks Lili - I feel a bit silly now as baby has move 2 or 3 times, but glad they are being so nice about seeing me. I just think its so much better to be safe rather that sorry, I think I got into a bit of a state last night so am relieved to be going today but am sure everything is just fine!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett i had the same thing last week hun. dont worry they understand. xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett it is good you are getting it checked.. I panic if I feel nothing for 30 minutes... but that only ever happened twice and after poking her lots she moved again :) 

Hope your OH is ok, but if he is not you might want to consider changing hospitals... they finally got to sort him out, it's been ages now! 

I am so tired and unmotivated but got lots of housework to do!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2 Linn...................can not be arsed!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i must have stolen all your get up and go. ive got so much i want to get done today but with both girls at home its proving difficult. but dinner is made for when hubby turns up from his night shoots prob about 10pm. so i can go to bed when i want tonight. trying desperately to clear the wahing so i can wash butterbeans as the weather is nice.


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Yeah me 2 Linn...................can not be arsed!

haha Emma didn't want to put it like that, but that hits the nail on the head :) 

DD is in bed lets hope she sleeps today, she didn't sleep yesterday just talked in her bed until I told her to give up and come downstairs but she screamed for ages in the evening and was so tired, went to bed early and slept for 14 hrs and was rubbing her eyes all morning so she still does need her sleep.. hope she is more cooperative today. 

just cooking some healthy (not) chicken and chips and then I will do nothing until she wakes up!!! 

E&L hope your day will go all right you can get all the clothes done!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I had a bacon, sausage and egg sarnie for lunch....................Runny egg as well xxxx

Tonight we are having some liver and bacon splat.............in other words i will make it up as i go along xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will this be ok?
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3023792/Trail/searchtext%3EGYM+BALL.htm


----------



## -Linn-

I got that one Emma, I am 165 cm tall, can't do all those foot and inches without a converter. But I definitely wouldn't like it any smaller.


----------



## lili24

Looks fine Emma, that's what I'll be getting. 

Hett don't worry, they see hundreds of girls every day with the same worries. When I am there the phone is going none stop and they are lovely. Hope it's going well xxx

Just been the asda baby event.. Not many good offers really, think I got them all
last time :lol: x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn........................you know you sent CJ something? Well i sent a letter to my cousin in Canada and they still haven't got it.................Just realised that airmail wouldn't be working due to the icelandic ash!!!!!!


----------



## lili24

When did you send them? I got two things that were sent by airmail really fast last week. Xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma CJ got it yesterday after 2 weeks of waiting.. so I think it was stuck in customs but she got it now! Sometimes it just takes ages.. esp when I sent stuff over there (I sometimes post things to my auntie who lives in NY) but yeah guess it would be delayed cause of the ash... my friend flew from Canada to Germany yesterday and it wasn't cancelled, getting back to normal now I think... until the next cloud lol 

Lili I already didn't find anything much last time at the baby event, the nappy offers are always the same! But will get some huggies for DD I think, they will last ages as she only needs them to sleep! 

So happy she is asleep right now :) No screaming child to deal with this evening.


----------



## Hett

Hello all!

Well my little pickle perked up lots when they strapped me up! Was very active, she was so nice and I kept apologising but I wouldn't have been happy if I hadn't gone in so thats good that I can relax now. I might have a little nap this afternoon as had such a rubbish night. Got those bed mats from Asda E&L - they are £4ish in the actual shop but I couldn't be bothered to fanny around online. Also got some sweet babygrows and a shirt style nightie.

In my notes it says 3/5th palpable...? I suppose that means baby's head is 2/5ths engaged if i'm understanding correctly!?!

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yes Hett thats what that means but it can still change all the time!


----------



## littlepne

Hi all thanks for all the kind words :)

I think I've caught the cold that DH had last week (although I don't feel as bad as he made out he did!) so feeling a bit crappy from that as well but I keep having naps which helps!

Loving the sunny weather, makes me want to sit out in my bikini top but I daren't even try it on!! Only brave enough for shorts and vest top at the moment.

Wow Hett, 2/5 engaged! Even if it changes that makes it seem very real!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne wow how warm is it at yours? here it's been so sunny all week but it's only 10'C and I was really cold when I was walking outside earlier. Wish I could wear skirts, dresses and tshirts... would have more clothes that actually fit me! Found another 2 maternity dresses today that I forgot about... wave to Emma they were from matalan so maybe have a look there! Not been to that shop for years I think!


----------



## littlepne

Not ridiculously warm it's quite nice when the wind drops though! I have that British mentality of "I will sit here and enjoy the sun even if it's freezing" lol

I love matalan but last time I went I was told they didn't have any maternity wear. Don't know if that's just my local shop though. I find that in a lot of shops actually, or that all maternity stuff is online. Which is surely daft, because we're less sure of what will fit us at the moment and would prefer to try on. Pre-preg I never tried anything on in store but now I have to!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne not sure I think I bought mine in store though, just tried them on now and they are more like long tops than dresses on me lol... but still fit and look nice! Shame yours doesn't stock em, it's what I been told when I went to new look but I think Delilah bought stuff in store! Guess it's different everywhere. We got a new matalan here now and I have never been so don't know wether they maybe just stopped stocking maternity clothes in store. You are right with it only online it's useless. Next do lovely stuff too but I want to see it in store not order online.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

5 WEEKS TODAY UNTIL WE MEET ZOËLLE!!!!
Yikes, need to start packing our hospital bags and installing the car seat 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## -Linn-

gosh CJ only 5 more weeks, at least you know when it will be happening! 


I am soooo bored, OH is playing upstairs with DD and I don't know what to do with myself!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oooooo CJ that must mean 7 weeks for us. 

ive just had the hottest curry ever!!!!! couldnt finish it or i will pay for it later but it was sooo yummy. weird thing tho im not a curry fan, looks like butterbean is. just waiting for hubby to go back to work. gonna try and watch a DVD my MW gave me on breastfeeding later. have any of you watched it??


----------



## Hett

Sorry E&L I haven't watched it, but on that topic I have my NCT tonight which is a 'breastfeeding special' with an NCT counceller coming in!

At my parentcraft day the midwifes said at the hospital there will also be women employed by the hospital who have been trained in breastfeeding wandering around in pink tabards and they will be helping anyone who needs it with feeding etc, also apparently we can arrange for them to come to our homes to help us...

Just had a supper - fishcake, jacket potato and cauliflower cheese....mmmmm!

Linn, Toby is better (we think), just in agony cos his bowels aren't working properly, just need to wait it out till they start to behave! I just hope its not the infection, but he says its not so I must trust him.

CJ - 5 WEEKS! Woweee! It must be so nice to have a date to count down too, how exciting!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow CJ congrats on 5 weeks xxxx

Linn...............My closest matalan is 30miles away...............Just a hassle to get there as is an hr's drive there and back. May look online if they have one xxxx Thanks hun xxxx

Right now going to put the girls to bed..................yay xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh forgot to tell you lovely ladies that we're doing our bump photo session this Friday! The cherry blossoms are out early


----------



## emmadrumm77

I wonder where i can get one done? Never had one before.................but as i have a bump this time i really should.
What type of pics you having???
I secretly would like a really classy naked one, when you can't see the "bits". but not sure if i am brave enough xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well i watched the DVD. its called "from bump to breastfeeding" done by NHS and Best beginnings. its not bad, got a fantasic cut thru diagram of where boob should be in baby's mouth. and they did include a few different types of birth which was nice to see. some had skin to skin straight away, others couldnt cos baby was too poorly or somehting similar. it was nice to see a varitey not just straight forward vaginal births. other than that it seemed to be more aimed at getting people to even consider BF rather then helping you get a latch or having probs etc. so prob not really the sort of DVD i was looking for. but it was a freebie and was useful in some areas.

so now ive got a dilemma on my hands....can i run it past you lot and see what you think??


----------



## lili24

Oooh, what is it E&L? 

I haven't been given any DVDs!

CJ that sounds nice, will we get a sneaky look at the pics? Emma you should get one this time! I don't feel confident enough for anythig like that because of my rash, makes me feel horrible, which is a shame xx


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh forgot to tell you lovely ladies that we're doing our bump photo session this Friday! The cherry blossoms are out early

Ooh! Have fun :D

I'd love to do a maternity shoot, but what with the car literally FALLING APART and all the other expenses, I'm just going to try and get a few personal pictures and touch them up myself (oh dear :lol:)... My tummy does not look happy, I have little pimply things come up (has happened before, I get this sort of thing from being in contact with WATER :dohh: and sometimes it hangs around, like it has now...other times it goes away very quickly) and it just doesn't look smex imo :lol: We'll see though. DH has said he is planning to book the 4D scan for this weekend...I won't hold my breath.

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma I think you should go for it! Have a look on google for your area.

CJ I would also like to see the pictures from your session :)


----------



## Delilah

OMG CJ 5 weeks :happydance: Yes Linn I bought my stuff instore from New Look the one in my town doesnt stock mat wear but one 7 miles away does.

Hett glad that all is ok with the baby and Toby, it is such a worry but they are used to us pregnant ladies! Lili good luck tomorrow, these weeks are passing fast now. 

My braces (suspenders) worked a treat today - I wish I had bought them 2 months ago! Only downside was having to stirp my top off every time I needed to pee but OMG no pulling trousers up all day I'm very impressed!!! Hope they work as well on jeans!

I wish I was confident enough to do a mat shoot too - I couldnt imagine looking good for professional photos now though!


----------



## lauralora

wow 2 births already!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well it's not really a traditional maternity shot: we're aiming for a "family" session - DH, me and bump  I'll get a few by myself of course! And yes, I'll share with you lot! Lili, they can easily conceal a rash with some photoshopping, don't let that stop you if you want to do it!!! Emma, if you call some photographers you might find some that have done these before. Or do an internet search for maternity photography in your area 

Hett, glad things are fine with baby and OH! :hugs:

Yes, the ash cloud due to the Icelandic volcano eruption is in fact what has caused tons of delays with mail, and flight cancellations too... My best friend (who was my man of honour at the wedding) is supposed to come visit me from Switzerland this weekend but he's not sure that the flight will actually be going forward or not :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ my friend flew from Canada (montreal) to Switzerland (zuerich) the other day and then from there to Germany. So he might be lucky, unless of course the next cloud will appear. Fingers crossed!

How is everyone today? Lili good luck for the scan! I'm still in bed waiting for DD to wake and then finally do yesterdays housework, at least I feel a lot more motivated today. Slept from 12-8 so not too tired :) 

My bump is such a funny shape right now, you can see a foot sticking out at the top, wish I had my camera here, but if I get up and move I know it will disappear.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah you would look good, thats why you do it professionally. It's there job to make you look good!!


----------



## rachm

I can't believe there have been 2 births already!! Makes it seem really real and not long now!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning Ladies!!

I've got that DVD, I thought it was great! I will hapily forward it on to anyone that wants it. It might be on youtube, has anyone checked?

Hope you are all well. How lovely is the weather this morning! I only have 8 days left at work after today oh yes!! I am so ready for my leave, me and OH have some romantic days planned too before our boy will arrive, going to try and make the most of all of the quiet time we have left. 

I have just about bought everything I need for my maternity bag, so going to get cracking with that this weekend. Has anyone done theirs?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope, not packed a single thing xxxx Will be late anyway, so will do it 38weeks maybe xxx

Can not find any local pregnancy photographers! There is one 50mins away, but i bet they cost a fortune!


----------



## -Linn-

Same here not packed a single thing, not even got a suitable bag out yet, not bought any maternity pads, not got anything really. Got all the stuff for baby. Hospital bag I will worry about in a month I think. And if I should need to go in early it will take me 10 minutes to throw stuff in a bag or go to a shop to buy what I need. I live 5 minutes from the hospital and 5 minutes from any shops by car so I am all relaxed about hospital bags! 

Emma maybe ask around at the kids school if anyone their had photo sessions done... if you got a fortune to spend I can recommend venture photography. But be warned they are very very expensive the shooting itself is cheap with voucher you can get it free, but the actual photos cost looooooaaads. But they are so gorgeous, we had some done with OH, me and DD but I never expected the pix to look that great and I will never go there again as it would financially ruin me I think, as you can not walk away without buying loads of the photos! We thought since the shooting was free we would just buy a couple of pictures but that didn't happen!


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi June babies, been a while since i posted but i thought id pop in and say hi!!! :hi:

I just noticed 2 births already, thats scary cause it means its just around the corner really!!!!! eeekkkk!!!

I thought i'd post a few of my bump photos i had done 2 wks ago aswel.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z178/beckss77/Maternity%20photoshoot%2030%20wks/maternityphotoshoot022.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z178/beckss77/Maternity%20photoshoot%2030%20wks/maternityphotoshoot021.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z178/beckss77/Maternity%20photoshoot%2030%20wks/maternityphotoshoot020.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z178/beckss77/Maternity%20photoshoot%2030%20wks/maternityphotoshoot031.jpg

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z178/beckss77/Maternity%20photoshoot%2030%20wks/maternityphotoshoot027.jpg


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow they are amazing!!!! Sorry............YOU are amazing! That is what i want done xxxx

Just found this website. Is £295 and you get 4 pics?

https://www.fosseyimages.com/baby_photography/pregnancy/maternity_photography.php


----------



## -Linn-

lovely pictures... I saw them on the 3rd tri boards already! Thanks for sharing... some of us on here are considering having bump photos taken.


----------



## Rebecca_B

emmadrumm77 said:


> Wow they are amazing!!!! Sorry............YOU are amazing! That is what i want done xxxx
> 
> Just found this website. Is £295 and you get 4 pics?
> 
> https://www.fosseyimages.com/baby_photography/pregnancy/maternity_photography.php


Beautiful pictures.......

Is she expensive?


----------



## emmadrumm77

£295 but then you get 4 pictures as well.................is that alot?


----------



## Rebecca_B

emmadrumm77 said:


> £295 but then you get 4 pictures as well.................is that alot?


EEEKKKK!!!!!

ok if you have that kinda money.

Who does just before a baby is due though????

Venture do fab pics but they are in the same price range as that....:wacko:


----------



## Hett

Emma I love love love that first picture on her website of the silhouette of the lady with the flower! It is just stunning! That looks like a great deal hun xxx

Rebecca_B your pictures are just beautiful! You look amazing! xxx

I have packed my hospital bag (bags!!!) - I have 3; my baby changing bag with all his bits in and 2 small holdalls as I don't have a small suitcase bag. The things taking up the room are the breast pads and maternity pads! The only things I will need to add are my phone and charger and something to come home in which I will pack when we leave for the hospital as I wear all of my clothes! Oh actually got some nursing vest tops coming in the post so will pop them in too! xxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh Lili good luck at the scan xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett said:


> Emma I love love love that first picture on her website of the silhouette of the lady with the flower! It is just stunning! That looks like a great deal hun xxx
> 
> Rebecca_B your pictures are just beautiful! You look amazing! xxx
> 
> I have packed my hospital bag (bags!!!) - I have 3; my baby changing bag with all his bits in and 2 small holdalls as I don't have a small suitcase bag. The things taking up the room are the breast pads and maternity pads! The only things I will need to add are my phone and charger and something to come home in which I will pack when we leave for the hospital as I wear all of my clothes! Oh actually got some nursing vest tops coming in the post so will pop them in too! xxxx

Thanks hun.............I love that pic as well, just seems alot of money? Will have a chat with OH tonight, i know he will say go for it, but just feel it is alot xxx

Hett...............Why don't you just pack 4 pads, and 4 breast pads. 5 nappies......................then put the rest in another bag and keep it in the car? Then if you need more, just send oh out to the car to replenish it?? You sound like you are taking alot if you have 3bags xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Venture is maybe even a little more expensive... but if you can afford it go for it Emma, esp since it's your last baby! Will be such a lovely keepsake, I would rather spend a bit more and then have fab pictures... but could never afford a trip to venture anymore now!


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy ladies.
wow those photos are fab!!!

if anyone wants to watch the BF DVD is avaliable to watch online at https://www.bestbeginnings.info/ its called from bump to breastfeeding.

ok so here's my dilema Lilli....

i got in touch with a doula from down Leeds way to see if she would be able to give me some support postnatal with BF, cos i know i wont get zipperdydoodah form the MW's here. while she was more than happy to help, its miles away and she is abroad anyway when i have butterbean. but she has passed on my details to someone nearer to me. 

but after my last visit from my community MW im confused. she seemed to understand what i told her about the hospital and lack of support etc. but did say to me that she will help me as much as she can when i get home and my care transfers back to her. now thats good in theory but im nattered about that first few days till i get home. my orginal plan was to have the doula come in as soon as possible ot get things going and make sure i was doing it all right, rather than coping till i get home.

its about £10 an hour for the doula and she is always at the end of the phone too which i like, the MW is only around during office hours and if she is busy with other patients ...........but then the MW is free.........

so what do i do?????


----------



## -Linn-

its hard to decide E&L.. I didnt get any support from the midwifes after I gave birth but my new one also promised to help this time! So I am just trusting that. And if it doesn't work I will give bottles again, not the end of the world either.


----------



## Delilah

Wow Rebecca fabulous photos - Emma I like the one on the front page too.

Venture's strategy is exactly what you describe Linn, we work for some of their franchisees marketing their business. Get people in, take fabulous photos and the average spend of each client is in the region of £500+

Emma you know you can go to a local phogographer who will charge you £50 an hour - we use them all the time for PR/client work and tell them the type of image you like and they are professionals so can duplicate anything you want - you may need to provide props yourself but other than that you will get the same result. For £100 - £150 you would get an hours shoot and all your images on CD. You can then decide whether you want them framing, printing on canvas etc and you own the images

E&L I would book a few sessions with the doula too just to be safe

Lucky you Charlotte! Bet you can't wait. That's a good idea about only taking half the pads etc and leaving the rest in the car. I want to get my bag sorted this weekend too.

Mx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I spent lots more than £500 but those pictures are gorgeous! I really am glad I got them now :) We had them done when DD was 10 months old, so got over the shock of the expense by now. Even though I wouldn't go there again I can recommend them to anyone who can afford it... the pictures are so beautiful and different and the frames and what they all do is lovely! SIL is such a good photographer I would always use her but she is living in Canada so no option for me.


----------



## E&L's mummy

anyone heard from lilli??? just seen FB and she dont sound happy.

:hugs: lilli, let us know you are ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah where can I get such a photographer? I want pictures after LO is born... would be fab I can't afford venture anymore.


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't see facebook must check also hope everything is well.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh no..................must look at FB...................Lili whats up xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ggrrrr FB is locking up on me...wont show me what people are writing. lilli if you come here hun, im not ignoring you...its stoopid FB. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just txt her..............no reply yet xxx

The venture website isn't that great..............looks quite retro??? I love the pics on that other site...............wish they had more pregnancy ones to look at.

D................local photographer sounds fab, but just the fact i would like some classy nude ones?


----------



## -Linn-

I can see it again on facebook. Scan was not that great she is now waiting to see the consultant. 

Lili hope you don't mind I posted this here, facebook has been playing up.. 

We are all thinking of you and hope everything will be well.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Linn....................................Thinking of you Lili xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Just txt her..............no reply yet xxx
> 
> The venture website isn't that great..............looks quite retro??? I love the pics on that other site...............wish they had more pregnancy ones to look at.
> 
> D................local photographer sounds fab, but just the fact i would like some classy nude ones?

Emma the pix I got a far from retro. The photographer will meet you before the shooting and you discuss what you would like. Maybe they were just advertising those on there. All I can say is the pix are gorgeous, I have seen quite a few not just the ones I had done. But know lots of people here who have been.

I do not think you wouldn't like the pix and if you get a free shooting plus one free pic then you can just walk away if you don't like the pix, no obligation to buy anything, but I doubt that would happen. But yeah if you go with them you don't have anything to lose!


----------



## emmadrumm77

thanks am going to go to their shop tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh I cant get on either - Lilli hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hate the worrying parts of our pregnancies

Linn just google them - or look in Yellow Pages - Emma you could go with a lady! I have actually emailed one of our lady photographers to see if it is somehting she would consider doing for me IF I decide to do it!

I've got to go now but will check in later

Mx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, thinking of you hun! Hope the consultant apt goes well...
Our photographer is the same one that did my boudoir session, which was a wedding present for DH. She's charging $350 for 1 hour and we get the CD with all the photos. For the boudoir session I had over 600 photos so it was worth it  Just a few shots of that for you! (my avi pic is also from that photo session)
Edit: was only able to upload 1, the rest kept failing???
 



Attached Files:







05RETOUCHED_ChantalMorelBoudoir-015.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> thanks am going to go to their shop tomorrow xxxx

yeah have a look, but if you decide to go for them, get a voucher from one of their marketing stalls they got up everywhere. We paid 10£ for this voucher and that gave us the free shooting plus one free pic with no obligation to buy any of the pictures... haha we thought we wouldn't buy anything much!!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lili, thinking of you hun! Hope the consultant apt goes well...
> Our photographer is the same one that did my boudoir session, which was a wedding present for DH. She's charging $350 for 1 hour and we get the CD with all the photos. For the boudoir session I had over 600 photos so it was worth it  Just a few shots of that for you! (my avi pic is also from that photo session)
> Edit: was only able to upload 1, the rest kept failing???

they are probably too big, lovely pic! And not a bad price either...


----------



## E&L's mummy

i love your Avi pic CJ. 

wish i wasnt soooo fat and ugly for stuff like that.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L......................we all hate something about ourselves xxx

CJ....................What a little stunner you are xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L you're not ugly! I am sure if you had pictures done you would look gorgeous too! 

By the way CJ I like your latest photo of petit pois clothes :haha: and the nappies are fab fab fab esp the care bear one! Are you going to use them as disposables? Just kidding, but looks like you got loads and they are all great!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i know emma but its a whole package thing with me...esp at the moment. ignore me im having a wobbly afternoon. 

Lilli, still thinking of you hun. xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&L you're not ugly! I am sure if you had pictures done you would look gorgeous too!
> 
> By the way CJ I like your latest photo of petit pois clothes :haha: and the nappies are fab fab fab esp the care bear one! Are you going to use them as disposables? Just kidding, but looks like you got loads and they are all great!

WHAT?????????????? CARE BEAR NAPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*toddles off for a lookie see and drool*


----------



## -Linn-

yeah its a reusable one, it looks so cute :) I love care bears... but they don't sell them anymore at toysrus, wanted one for DD before!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L don't be so hard on yourself, you are definitely not ugly! Photographer's job is to make you feel good and look good in the photos, if it's something you want to do you should!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i want to remember the bump but not me iykwim.

i only just made it thru wedding photos


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have emailed 3 companies now and will go to Venture tomorrow!
That's it....................i am having them done!!!

I hate pics of myself as well, but this is last baby and i feel i should have them as i have a bump this time xxx There is something beautiful about a pregnant body xx

E&L i may have ones that are back and white, where your face is in the shade xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> i want to remember the bump but not me iykwim.
> 
> i only just made it thru wedding photos

:hugs: to you hun


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have emailed 3 companies now and will go to Venture tomorrow!
> That's it....................i am having them done!!!
> 
> I hate pics of myself as well, but this is last baby and i feel i should have them as i have a bump this time xxx There is something beautiful about a pregnant body xx
> 
> E&L i may have ones that are back and white, where your face is in the shade xxxxx

I am glad Emma, it will be worth it, you look great! And like CJ said it's the photographers job to make you look and feel good!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili, thinking of you and really worried... Lots and lots of hugs and good vibes...


----------



## grumpygal76

is it time yet???? i am so ready


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not yet Grumpygal xxxxx But not long xxxxxx


----------



## sweetniss113

this is from my last pregnancy... I will be going to a different photographer this time as that one I felt rushed to get done and wasnt happy with the pictures we got this is the only one I liked.
 



Attached Files:







Image (6).jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful sweetniss!!!!


----------



## lili24

Hi girls I've just got home. You probably seen it on FB anyway but basically my fluid has dropped to 5cms (was 10cms last Thursday). The babies growth is still fine, right on target, just her head which is a little smaller, but still well within the lines on her chart. I was on the ctg monitor for ages and she was happy, no deceleratons. I had to have my first steroid jab in my thigh which was not good, you know I'm scared of needles anyway but that was something else. Then I waited til 2pm to see the consultant.. 

So basically I have to go back tomorrow for the next steroid jab. I'm booked in for scans on Monday and Thursday to check the fluid again, if it drops below 2cms they will deliver straight away by C/S because the risk of cord compression is really high once it goes that low. Or if the fluid stay at 5cms but the baby doesn't seem happy on the monitor they will also deliver. Otherwise I will keep being scanned until 36 weeks and then they will deliver by C/S because she is still breech and it's very unlikely she can turn in the low fluid.

So looks like she will be here within the next 12 days, and I am so not ready. I'm really scared of a C/S and an early baby, I just want her to be okay. I am traumatised at the thought of that second steroid jab tomorrow nevermind being cut open whilst I'm awake, and how ridiculous is it that I am terrified of having a catherter. I can't deal with this worry any longer, I'm gonna go mental.

How likely is it she can come straight home if she is born between now and 36 weeks? At the minute they say she weighs 4lb10oz which seems so tiny to me. All her clothes are newborn size, shall I go and buy everything in tiny baby? Ahhh my head is so messed up :(


----------



## sweetniss113

Hi Lili sorry to hear your havint to go through all this. with the steroid jab your odds are better the LO will come home sooner cuz that will help her lungs get ready and at 4 pounds 10 ounces she should also have enough body weight to mantain her temp. all she needs to be able to do to go home right away is to eat well and thrive in the outside world. wishing you and your baby girl the best of Luck. and hope the water levels go back up very soon


----------



## Hett

Lili - I am so sorry you are going through this worrying time. But you are TOTALLY ready - your mental and physical body has been priming for this for the last 8 months and all will be fine! The doctors sound like they are very on top of things and like you are being cared for very thoroughly and well. I'm sorry I havn't got a clue about coming home, but 4lb10oz sounds like a great weight to me and like Sweetniss said the steriod injections will be working their way through too. So are they deffo going to deliver at 36 weeks being the latest? If they are then I would maybe but a few tiny baby babygrows just incase, they will be very cheap from Asda or Tesco. Trust the doctors and your body. Sorry i'm not a great deal of help, but I am thinking of you and am so sorry you have this stress xxxxxxxxx

CJ - Love the picture you put up, you look absolutley stunning xxx

Emma - Great idea on the bag front! I will have a sort out tonight and then put some into a 'car bag!' - good plan! xxx

Sweetniss - your piccy is just gorgeous xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili, tons of hugs to you, Layla and OH!!!
Sounds like they are doing everything perfectly, I'm so sorry it's turning out this way but in the end it is to make sure they minimize any problems for Layla...
Here in Canada, babies are usually kept in hospital until they weigh 2.5 kgs, and feeding well. At least at this point you're in your 35th week, so only 1.5 weeks really until she's considered term. And sweetniss is right, with the steroid shots this will really help her lungs mature faster just in case she has to come out before 36 weeks. This should in turn decrease how long she stays in hospital. Don't forget that ultrasound growth estimates are usually under-estimates, my feeling is she weighs a bit more than what they think :hugs:
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!!! And will try to send your parcel this weekend!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh lilli....been so worried about you both.

im sorry hun. dont worry about the c-section hun, they are not that bad and trust me you wont care once she is out and in your arms. if you have any questions about c-section things feel free to pm me or text. ive had 2 very different ones. they will only do it if they need to hun for Layla's sake. wish we could all be with you and hold your hand thru the next few weeks. xx

you know where i am if you need to talk or some hugs over the next few days xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Lili nothing I can say the others havent already said but if you want to talk, need company anything I am only an hour away from Liverpool :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are ready if you have to be. Take one day at a time. Dont fear the jabs its over quick and it will help Layla if she has to meet you sooner than planned. I am worried about CS too but we have people on here who will give us no bullshit answers so for now maybe buy a few tiny baby bits just so you're ready you can always return them or donate them to the hospital if you dont need them. She is a good weight too and CJ's message sounded positive.

CJ love your boudoir shot - VERY sexy Mrs!!!! and Sweetniss I think you got a lovely shot from your photographer too. Yay Emma on making the decision to do it. E&L stop talking shite!!! You are not ugly AT ALL and any more of this nonsense I will make it my daily job to find really ugly people and tag each one as you on facebook!!! 

Mxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili.........................:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I can not even begin to imagine what you are going through, just glad that you are being monitored so closely and that, as others have said the steroids are there to help little Layla in the big world.
Pop out and get some tiny baby clothes, will make you feel a little more ready for her arrival.
Don't know what else to say hun......................big hugs to you and OH. Try and be positive, she is a good weight and you are past the scary early stage, she will be fine..........................try and enjoy the fact that you will see her so soon..................if poss :flower:


----------



## lili24

Thanks so much. I'd be feeling much worse if I didn't have you lot to help me through it. Thank you xx

Hett she said they will be delivering by 36 weeks. I asked.. but what if I get to 36 weeks and the fluid was still at 5cms, growth was fine and the baby still happy, surely they could step up the monitoring and try to get me to 37? But she said that won't happen, kind of like she expects me to go before then anyway. I'm just gonna take each day as it comes, and make sure that everything is ready. My mum is gonna go and get a load of tiny baby stuff just so I feel prepared. 

Thanks E&L I'm glad you have experience of C/S so I can ask you questions. I feel stupid being so scared over it when thousands of women probably have them every single day and you are about to have your third, but I can't hide the fact it terrifies me.

I feel bloody awful at the minute and don't know if it's side effects of the steroids but my whole body is itching all over, head feels like it's gonna explode and keep having hot flushes. Can only imagine how my little baby feels if that's the effect they have on me :( 

Sorry for taking over this thread I wished I started a journal but its too late now haha!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Poor you Lili sounds like side effects of the steroids, they make you really hungry and moody/aggressive. I sometimes have to take them for my asthma. Everybody has already said it... you will be fine hun! 

I am sure she will be fine 36 weeks sounds good and I keep my fingers crossed you can go a bit longer even if they say it won't happen! My friend had low fluids and was meant to be induced at 37 weeks and she kept her son in until 39 as they kept monitoring him and he was perfect. 

I think the next newborn clothes are tiny baby anyway.. so you are ready... everything is ready for her... but I understand you very well, I don't want my baby any earlier than 39 weeks cause mentally I don't feel ready. 

Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili......................don't be silly about taking over this thread! We were all so worried about you hun. I honestly thought for a moment you were having your c/section there and then!!! Just soooooooooooooo glad i was wrong xxxxx
Just wish there was some miracle cure to help you xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh god no Emma.. thank god LOL. But she did warn me they will do it straight away if it drops below 2cms. I'm gonna be shitting myself every Monday and Thursday now on the way to the hospital!

Thanks Linn, I'll warn OH they might make me moody! I am already moody without steroids so god help him :lol: I think I've got 7 sleepsuits in Next 'new baby' size which says up to 7lbs something on the hangers, do you think they will be okay? All the vests I've got are pretty small anyway but gonna get some more. Then I have loads in Next 'up to 1 month' which is like up to 10lbs I think but they look massive! Mums gonna go and get me more anyway, just when I thought I'd finished all my washing and ironing LOL xxx


----------



## lili24

This is all my fault for asking which June baby will be born next the other day! LOL. I'm such a jinx! 

I forgot to say that I love all your maternity pictures. CJ that photo is beautiful and if your bump pics are anything like that, they will be lovely! Emma glad you are getting one too.. you've got a bump this time so show it off lady :) xxxx


----------



## Hett

Lili you are not taking over the thread sweetheart, and its fine to be worried about c-section too, you are not stupid to be scared at all, we all have concerns. Yeah up to 7lb Next stuff is tiny baby so you will be fine with them and some tiny baby bits! But she will soon grow into the 'up to 1 month stuff'! :) xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli, you have every right to be scared hun dont ever apologies for how you feel. i was sh***ing myself with DD1 as it happened so fast, one minute i was pushing and the next the were running me down the hall to theatre with no explaination at all. DD2 was just as scary but in different ways. i felt very much likei was giving over control of my body and the welfare of my baby to them. i didnt like that one bit but i had to do it. trust me, there will be a nurse/MW there with you to hold hands and keep you ok. the lady who was looking after me while i was having the spinal was sooo nice and totally understood why i was scared, i could see it in her eyes. she didnt judge me at all. 

and if it helps im just as scared even tho its my third. nothing will change that but i keep thinking about seeing this little person appear over the curtain and saying hello for the first time to her. im:cry: sitting here typing it. trust me hun its soooooooooooo worth the worry and the fear with their little hands and feet and their eyes that totally know who you are.

anywho im waffling......:hugs:

Delilah......:rofl: i appreciate the sentiment but...... xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili we are all here for you, you had a lot of worried friends this morning/afternoon!!! :hugs: Take it easy now, get a lot of rest and have OH spoil you :flower:


----------



## sweetniss113

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lili we are all here for you, you had a lot of worried friends this morning/afternoon!!! :hugs: Take it easy now, get a lot of rest and have OH spoil you :flower:

I couldnt have said it better


----------



## lili24

Love u all! 

E&L you made me cry.. Im a hormonal wreck lol xxxx

Linn do you remember if the steroids made you thirsty. I'm so thirsty it's unreal and nothing is quenching it I feel like poo xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah hun they did and really hungry too! I am so sorry hun you feel so bad :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Love u all!
> 
> E&L you made me cry.. Im a hormonal wreck lol xxxx

oh no that wasnt supposed to happen!!!!!!!! sowwy i was trying to calm you. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

You did :) cry in a happy way I meant :) I cant wait to feel what you describe. 

Thanks Linn! I'm drinking like a fish so I'm gonna break the world record for toilet trips tonight :)


----------



## Delilah

Good luck today Lili xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok - enjoy your photoshoot CJ :thumbup:

I'm out all morning then in the office all afternoon so hoping to finish at a reasonable time today and have a work-free weekend. 

I'm going to an NCT sale tomorrow afternoon - anyone else been to one? 

Oh and happy St George's Day to all the English ladies on here xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh D i have. they normally go in two forms. one is where each seller has a table and the other is where everything is put into catergory like clothes, toys, equipment etc. these are normally the bigger sales and it is a scrum!!!!! some you pay at the stall others they tot it up at the end, so take change with you.
if you see something you want tho grab it cos i bet it wont be there when you go back to it. sometimes tho you can get a better bargin on ebay, but with these you see in in the flesh....pros and cons hun. xxx

Lilli, been thinking of you all night hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

That sounds good D. The sale and he work free weekend!! :)
Is CJs photoshoot today? I can't keep up, usually remember everything :( if it is I hope you have a wonderful time CJ. :cloud9:

I wished I woke up and this was a nightmare, need to get ready and go for the second steroid shot. I swear they should use them to torture terrorists and the like. I feel awful! I've also had serious reduced movement all night, it feels so spooky to me cos I'm used to being beaten up. Don't know if it's a side effect of the steroids, if they've made her sleepy or not, but I'm not leaving there til I'm happy.

Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## Delilah

Please let us know how you go and mention the reduced movement too hon :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

keep popping in to check on you lilli. xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - thinking of you, hope they could reassure you regarding the movement, it is harder for baby to move with less waters. 

I just been and seen my midwife for my 34 week appointment. I measured 34 cms and she couldn't find the heartbeat, I told her that baby was moving she said yeah I can feel it, just want to listen to heartbeat. After a while she got it, I wasn't worried at all though... baby is back to back, what a surprise, thats why I get beaten up so much and I can feel the legs and feet all the time now! 
Eeeeek we talked about pain relief today. She asked what I wanted I told her that today I want nothing but if I'm in labour I just don't know what it is that I will want!! 

Anyway enough about my appointment, I am actually feeling good today, hardly been coughing, only feel a little bit sick and I'm not in a lot of pelvic pain either :happydance: if it continues like that I am happy to go 2 weeks overdue again. 

Hope everybody else is well, thinking of Lili :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili..................sending positive vibes to you hun xxxx

E&L you made me cry as well!!! I so remember that feeling of seeing my girls for the first time..................Priceless!

Linn.............glad all is ok hun...............my next midwife aptis at 35weeks! Have not seen her since 28weeks. 

Ladies have any of you had bad cramps? I get them in the morning when i wake in my lower legs!! Is sooooooooooooooo painful x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I get leg cramps every night, sometimes both of my legs, nearly every time I wake up when I stretch, so I try not to do it. I recently had cramps on my hips, that is so much worse! Ouch.... 

I have seen my MW every 2 weeks, she was lovely today :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I take it that you have asked about them then Linn?


----------



## -Linn-

No Emma, I didn't mention it I had with DD and it's a normal complication I was told last time... was already waiting for those cramps this time and sure enough got them a few weeks ago. 

I just cried, I broke my camera!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaahhh it fell down when I was taking a picture and the zoom was out and now it won't go back in and the camera just switches itself off when I put it on. Can try to unscrew and put it back down but it's probably not fixable :cry: 
Why am I always so unlucky? I don't have lots of £££ to buy a new one!!


----------



## tillykins

Hi, room for one more?? I'm due a boy on the 8th of June, i already have a gorgeous daughter called Eve who is thirteen, so i'm starting all over again! Excited but nervous! Thought i would say hi xxx


----------



## littlepne

Wishing you well Lili good luck :hugs:

Linn - My camera's broken at the moment too :cry: so annoyed and so skint but really want one before baby's born.

I'm full of a cold, sleeping was difficult enough when I could breathe and didn't have a sore throat but I kept waking up every couple of hours. Suppose I should get used to that though!

Caught it off DH, but (not) surprisingly it's not half as bad as he made out last weekend!!

Welcome Tilly! :wave:

Jo


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello there and welcome tillykins xxxx
What a good day to be due xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Anyone heard from Lili? I came on to see how she got on but no news yet?

Welcome Tillykins

Linn you can pick a decent one up fairly inexpensively these days - dont cry remember you are having a GOOD day :hugs:

Well my client this morning had the cheek to ask me straight out did he have anything to worry about in relation to a project being completed for 17 July given the impending arrival! 

I have a message that the fire service will be at my house between 6.15pm and 9pm tonight to do a safety check so that is my evening plans scuppered I could throttle Paul sometimes. He has arranged it, forgot and left a message with one of the graduates here to tell me because he knew I wanted to visit a friend! Its ok if they come early then I still can. Tomorrow I am at this NCT sale then we have an early dinner with friends in Manchester which will be nice. No plans for Sunday so hoping to walk on the moors all being well.

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope not heard from her yet x


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne said:


> Wishing you well Lili good luck :hugs:
> 
> Linn - My camera's broken at the moment too :cry: so annoyed and so skint but really want one before baby's born.

Thats the thing I want a new camera before baby is here but also for my DD, I use it every day.. and now that bloody zoom is stuck otherwise it would be perfectly fine!! 


Delilah I know you can get one cheap.. but I am not working and not got that much money and I am buying flight tickets this month and a new washer/dryer and OH (I got so mad) forgot to declare his bloody bike offroad so he got fined!! Because the 4 months he had weren't long enough :haha: so I think I will have to wait a couple of months to buy a new one :cry: I use the thing every day to take pics of DD!


----------



## Delilah

I have a spare one Linn if you want it? It is a few years old it is a Canon PowerShot A75 works perfectly fine it takes the larger card though and we swapped it when our laptops only got SD slots and the screen isnt big here's a link to some images of it https://images.google.com/images?oe... sureshot a75&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi - just let me have your address if you want it it


----------



## lili24

I'm home :) I had the second jab in my bum cheek instead of my thigh and it was a zillion times better! Wow!! I'm relieved that's over now and she has had the full course which will prepare her lungs for delivery within the next 2 weeks.

All the side effects I'm feeling are normal apparantly, but it's not usually normal for the baby to go quiet so I got put on the ctg monitor. Her baseline heartrate was around 125 bpm whereas it's normally over 140-ish, but she was moving and they were happy with the result. They think it's because I haven't been eating normally since yesterday with being so stressed out. So we went for a yummy meal on the way home and I've just got to keep an eye on the movements over the weekend. Then back on Monday to measure the fluid again, hopefully it will still be he same, or increased a little (no I'm not that lucky actually lol).

xxxx


----------



## Hett

Phew Lili, SO glad your home safe and sound, great about the steriod jab not being too bad this time and your right, she is now very prepared to be welcomed to the world! Yummy for the meal! I will pray for you that your fluid level has not decreased on Monday. Hope you don't have a a too busy/stressful weekend planned?

Welcome tillykins! 

Oh no D about the firemen coming to your house, lets hope they will get there at 6.15 on the dot so you can go to your friends xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you delilah that is really kind of you to offer... i will see if I can still rescue my camera later, when OH tells me where the tiny screw drivers are lol! Maybe he will buy me a new one and if not then I will let you know. I got a spare one somewhere too but I can only get it to take blurry pictures :haha: not the best photographer!! It annoys me so much that i dropped it you wouldn't know!! 

Lili I am glad everything went well and you had the steroids and a nice meal.


----------



## Delilah

Lili glad it all went better than you expected and that you managed to eat afterwards. Just let me know Linn no problem either way. Hett I hope there is some decent eye candy in uniform - it is a working fire crew apparently!

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

D..................what a pain hun xxx
Linn..................Hope you get it fixed hun xxx

Lili..................Yay, glad you are ok hun xxx What time is your apt Monday? So i don't go out my mind with worry again xxxx Hope your bum isn't too sore xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli, glad you checked in :haha: i was stalking here and FB to make sure you were ok.

Linn...how totally annoying about your camera.

we gonna have a quiet weekend as hubby as been doing 6am to midnight since tuesday, with only an hour at home for dinner. we are both shattered. think that the reason im soo sore today. 
was sat in the car waiting to pick DD1 up from school and i swear i had a contraction...it def wasnt a BH. felt to much like labour with DD1. so im gonna keep an eye on it and see how i am tomorrow.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have had a few strong BHicks E&L, where they are a bit painful....................been having them for last 5weeks. Sometimes i think it is just how baby is lying when you get a bh's?


----------



## E&L's mummy

this was really strong and made me cry emma....just didnt feel like the ones ive had before. im prob worrying about nothing tbh, but im tired and sore and it always feels worse doesnt it when we are like that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili, happy to hear your shot was better!!! Take care and rest this weekend, fingers crossed for Monday  Your parcel will be ready to go by the end of the weekend, I want to make sure you receive is ASAP!!!

D - will write you an email soon, I had a hectic couple of days...

Linn, sorry about your camera, that really sucks :-( 

E&L, :hugs: Call your midwife if you're worried!!! Hopefully she'll see you...

About to head out for the photo session now, feel naughty leaving work 4 hours earlier than normal :dohh: Have a nice evening with DH planned as we'll be stuck in Toronto until the rush hour traffic dies down, and it includes visiting a specialty chocolate shop for which we received a gift certificate as a wedding gift! :happydance: Will post when we get home as to how the photo session went, just ran out to buy cute little girl baby shoes to use as a prop as the photographer just reminded me this morning (had really cute pink Mary Jane's at home, sigh... - but any excuse to buy a new pair, yay!!!).


----------



## E&L's mummy

i will CJ but im trying to brush it off at the moment unless i have any more.

njoy your photo sess. xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hope it goes well CJ - cant wait to see the pictures. Paul is finishing the last lot of shelving in the nursery and then it is ready for Nathan - I will post pictures soon I hope but I still need to do the pictures for the wall - I am painting some quirky animals on canvases.

E&L call if you are worried esp with you living so far away from the hospital hon.

I have not had anything - I think this is a phantom pregnancy apart from the mammoth bump - I am feeling him move at least a few times a day now so that is good but nothing like you guys.

Going to go through the hospital bag list thread now so I can make a list - I am at home wiating for the firemen to turn up so killing time really!

Mx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i really need to get stuff sorted this weekend. ive got a growth scan at 34 weeks and i need my stuff ready just in case. 

D, we need piccies of these firemen you know!! :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L's mummy said:


> this was really strong and made me cry emma....just didnt feel like the ones ive had before. im prob worrying about nothing tbh, but im tired and sore and it always feels worse doesnt it when we are like that.

Yeah that's true! Call your mw if you get anymore. As i said i have had a few painful ones, but as they are not regular i just ignored them! I am not sure why, but i seem to be really chilled about things this toime around, even though it is soooooooooooooooooooooo different to the other 2, and far worse as am in pain most of the day!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm firemen xx


----------



## Hett

D I have a real thing for men in fireman and police men too so I was just thinking when you posted about it, god I wish they would come to my house (oh god not for an actual fire - god forbid. I bet I jinx myself now....) just for a practice. Its very exciting!

Yes E&L keep an eye on it, hopefully it was just a strong one off bh xxx

Enjoy your photo session CJ, let us have a peek of the piccys (only if you don't mind!) xxx


----------



## Hett

* a real thing for men in uniform (sorry miss typed!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Of course I'll share pics!!!!
Delilah, can't wait to see pics of the nursery, you two have been hard at work in there for months! I'll post updated photos too this weekend, I think we're finally organized and things are almost done


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> this was really strong and made me cry emma....just didnt feel like the ones ive had before. im prob worrying about nothing tbh, but im tired and sore and it always feels worse doesnt it when we are like that.
> 
> Yeah that's true! Call your mw if you get anymore. As i said i have had a few painful ones, but as they are not regular i just ignored them! I am not sure why, but i seem to be really chilled about things this toime around, even though it is soooooooooooooooooooooo different to the other 2, and far worse as am in pain most of the day!Click to expand...

im total opposite this time round. but i think the anxiety issues that kicked off after DD2 with the PND havent helped. 
dont worry ladies i will call if i dont feel right this evening, but im hoping a decent nights sleep and a not so early start tomorrow will fix me up. so wish i could have a nice little cheeky drinkie or cig, suddenly missing them. lol


----------



## lili24

:hugs:

CJ you are too kind, I am soo curious about what you are sending to me!! Can't wait to see your piccies from the shoot, I bet they are gorgeous! 

Emma it is at 11.40 on Monday.. Please don't worry about me. I will update as soon as I can but they often leave you sitting around waiting for ages, not knowing what is going on. But if anything is gonna happen fast I will get OH to let you know. Got all my bump buddies stored to my phone so he should be able to manage lol xx

Thanks Hett, I plan to chill out all weekend! Just want to make sure everything is packed into my hospital bags, my Mums been shopping today and got me lots of tiny baby which is all washed and drying now, so I have a good selection of sizes and feel more prepared. And our new sofas are coming on Tuesday, earlier than expected too which is perfect! What do you have planned?

How are you feeling now E&L? I hope they've eased off.. xxxx


----------



## lili24

Forgot to say I'm looking forward to your nursery pix D.. I know you two have worked really hard on it :cloud9:

So glad you are feeling him every day now too.. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hey is my job to worry!!! lol xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right i am now off to bed to read my book. OH decided to go for a "Friday drink" with some friends.....................which means him coming in earlly hours of the morning!! Bless his heart he always sleeps in the spare room when he goes out.................i guess he has learnt that to wake me up due to loud drunken snores goes down VERY BADLY!! And results in me kicking him to shut him up xxxxx

So, weekend for us all...................will try and get on here, but no promises xxxx


----------



## Delilah

I so cant wait for the nursery to be finished - the only thing that needs to happen now is the last lot of shelves to have several more coats then me to move everything else out that I'm still using in there!

Hett / E&L I put a picture of the fire truck outside our house on FB but it was a bit random I missed the firemen getting back in and I couldnt be too obvious!

I got an urge for a glass of wine too but I havent drank anything since before my BFP I keep thinking I might have a glass one of these days but not sure!

Lili pls ask OH to let me know too but I'm sure that there wont be a problem xxx

Bloody hell I've just sepnt hours going through the hospital bag list - I need to now do my own list from this and then reduce it by half lol!


----------



## Delilah

p.s. I should say that the fire service offer home safety checks free of charge you just phone up your local station and schedule it - they put us 5 new smoke alarms in (the nursery, the hall upstairs, the hall downstairs, the sitting room and the downstairs office) all free of charge and they are the 10 year ones


----------



## lili24

I just seen that pic!! LOL!! 
One glass won't do any harm if you are really craving it D. That's what I did with the hospital bag list too, took ages! It feels good when you start collecting it all and packing it though :)
Oh and of course I will let you know!! I say bump buddies, you are one of my best, just never have got round to adding everyone in my signature. Xx

Have a nice weekend Emma, hubby sounds well trained lol. I hate snoring but I can't complain at OH for it anymore because I've started snoring like a wild animal!


----------



## lili24

I think I'll get them out to check ours D, thanks. It's a new build so should be all up to scratch but no harm in them checking and fitting extra is there? I also need to invest in a carbon monoxide detector, that's something we've never had and they are so important aren't they xx


----------



## Delilah

Yes do Lili and actually we dont have a carbon monoxide detector either we should get one I will get Paul to go the hardware store this weekend and buy one. They said to test the smoke alarms once a week but my parrot is already doing the siren sound after them testing the two near him earlier - he is in the dining room so in between the one in the sitting room and small office! OMG imagine him when Nathan gets here and he mimicks his crying....

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry ladies im back. went to bed for a bit, couldnt keep my eyes open. hubby has just got home from work.

D saw the piccie thanks. xx
Lilli...me too please on the update front. :hugs:

well im still really tender and hard but dont think anything is kicking off. butterbean has gone mad and keeps having what feel like shudders or fits in there, all very odd. hubby even saw my bump move from across the room earlier!! lol
gonna head back to bed in a bit and get some more sleep.xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Of course hun, the same goes for you!! We're all bump buddies, I'm so thankful for you all. The only one I cant text is CJ, I've tried before :( but I'm sure one of you will let her know if anything happens. 

Hope you have a good nights sleep and it's all eased off tomorrow. Let us know xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ and me were having a FBchat powwow when you were in the hospital yesterday cos i couldnt see your updates. dont think FB likes my friends using piephone. so she was keeping me informed lol.

im sure its nothing but i need to do my bag for my own piece of mind anyway cos there is a chance they will bring the section date forward at 34week scan. 

later dudettes!!! xxxx


----------



## Delilah

I know I should add you all to my signature too, will do this over the weekend!

E&L glad you're a bit more relaxed too :flower:


----------



## lili24

I think it was just seriously messing up yesterday, nothin new for FB!! 
Yep, get the bag packed and you'll feel much better! Hope they don't bring your date forward though :hugs:

Delilah you've got a busy weekend it seems! Happy phone shopping, I love it, mine is up soon! :happydance: 

Night E&L xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it was seriously playing up, half the time I could see the messages and then they'd be gone again!

I can't believe I just sent OH to McDonalds cause I'm hungry :dohh: I am never hungry anymore and here I am sitting waiting for McD and it's so late... I bet tomorrow DD gets up at 8 am and not 9-10 like she often does! 

Anyone still awake?


----------



## lili24

I wasn't then but I am now :lol: I can't sleep I'm having hot flushes so bad and baby is still so quiet it's spooky :( hope you enjoyed your food, what a darling he is going out to get you that :) what pregnant lady wants, she gets!! :) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies! Lili.............if Layla gets very quiet you don't have to wait until Monday hun, just go in and get it cheched out xxx
If anything happens, i will send CJ a message on FB xxx I was also chatting to her at the same time i was chatting to you E&L xxxxxx Shame you can not have a 3way chat xxx

I have some good news!!!! I got an email this morning from a photographer, who has done some beautiful family shots, wedding etc.......however there were no pregnancy ones! She has offered me a free photo shoot (worth £75) if i allow her to put my pictures on her web address!!! And 20% off any pictures i want :happydance: They have only started up 6months ago and are a husband and wife team....................they have asked if i could bring OH and kids along as well.
I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased...........................am going to call them later and go and have a proper chat!!


----------



## TashTash

Hey there girlies,

Sorry I havent been around for a while, but have been so busy with trip back to UK for easter. At work it will let me read the threads but not post and by the time i get in from work at 6pm im shattered! Weekends are usually spent up doing shopping, housework etc!

So now here I am ...............Hubby has been sent away to the Czech Republic (grrrrrrrrrrr) until 3 days before the baby is due - needless to say i am not a happy bunny! Im terrified that im going to go into labour on my own! 

Hope all goes well on monday lilli but as the other girls have said im sure the doctors are doin eveything they can to make sure your little princess will be at her best for delivery. 

Im sooo exited to meet our little man now, and very ready for him! The only thing that makes me need to wait and hold out as long as possible is the fact that Hubby is away! 

When do all you girls go on maternity leave? Im working right up til 6 days before he is due - mainly because OH is away and i dont want to be moping around the house AND im opening a nursery in June ...........Which is very exiting! Its going to be a 0-2 Nursery for 12 babies so Im busy with interviews and training as well as buying lots and lots of nice equipment! 

Its a lovely day here in germany so im off to get a load of washing done and get it hung out (were not allowed to hang the washing out on a sunday - silly german law) and then lay out in the garden with a book.

Have a good day girls x x x


----------



## lili24

OMG Emma that's really good! Especially if some of the pics will include OH and the girls and the bump! How cute!! Hope you can book it in for soon :) and you must show us the pix! :) I know they told me to go back any time if I feel worried. I am going to try all of my usual tricks and if I'm not happy I will go back don't worry. It's just that they told me she shouldn't be quiet, it's not a side effect, but if I am having such stron ones I'm sure it must have affected her in some way too! 

Hi Tash, gonna get all my washing out now too. Didn't know that about not being allowed washing out on a Sunday in Germany! What a good excuse to have a day off :) lol. 
I've gone on maternity already now, planned to work until the very end but you can see why I've had to stop early.. I think it's good to keep occupied so if you can last until 6 days before you are due then to for it! Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know Lili it sounds fab! I am looking forward to meeting them next week, and will of course show you thi final product..................YAY!

Layla probably is a bit quiet as you are stressed, but just keep an eye on the little princess (obvious statement though). LOL x

Hey Tash tash................lovely to hear from you hun x


----------



## Delilah

Emma that sounds amazing value and they will be trying to build their portfolio so ask about the bump to toddler packages too - it may be they'll offer you something similar!

Nice to hear from you Tash hope your little man waits until his daddy is home 

Lili call later if you're worried you will know best but do try to relax a little too if you can.

I'm going to the NCT sale this afternoon hope its ok! I have no expectations! And in fact the only things I really still need to buy for the baby is a carrier for wearing him (not 100% still on which to go for), a bumbo and a play pen/room divider but the second two are not urgent. I also need to buy mainly hospital bag things

After reading a thread on 3rd tri about good things about a Csection I spent a few hours last night reading up on CS's - freaked me out but also felt as if I have faced one of my own demons because when I go on 10 May there a very real possibility that they will tell me I have to have one. I will read more if that happens.

Hope you all enjoy the sunshine and have a lovely Saturday xx


----------



## lili24

I think I'm coming around to the idea too D.. Well I have no choice really but I think if I can get to 36 weeks I will be much more prepared for it. What I don't want is to be rushed through for an emergency one in the meantime. I'm crapping myself over Monday and drinking so much water even though it has not shown to make a difference. I feel like it's the only thing I can do.. Sorry for being so bloody depressing.. People must be sick of me! 

Have fun at the sale :) Doesnt sound like there is much for you to buy at all now. I'm going to buy a bumbo too :) I need to pick up my bouncer I reserved at Argos. I chose the fisher price one Linn recommended :) Im also going to set up her play gym, snuggle nest, slumber bear, and the baby monitors I think. xx


----------



## TashTash

aww Lili I know its hard but you really should try and chill out a little - you wont do yourself or the princess any favours by getting yourself all worked up. It must be exiting getting the last few bits and pieces ready for your little girl though. 

We just have a few bits left to do aswell - but that was mainly because i wanted everything near enough ready before Neil went away, just incase the next time were home together we have the wee man with us! 

Just a few bits to buy, like the moses basket stand - which was out of stock in mothercare ............and even though they deliver to BFPO they wont deliver that, so going to have to get one from amazon now instead, a baby sling aswell as a few bits for when he is older - like a bumbo seat and stuff, but we will wait til he's here and go back to UK for all those bits as we dont need them straight away anyways. 

I have been sat on the sofa for a while as i decided it was a good idea to hoover and now my SPD is kicking off and im in agony...................So the washing is in the tumble dryer rather than on the washing line as there is no way i could carry a washing basket of wet washing up the celler stairs to take it out side (im feeling soory for myself now lol) 

x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Tash tash.....the joys of our way of life eh??? know exactly what you mean hun, always here if you need a "powers that be" rant by pm. xxxxxx

Girls, i know C-sections can be scary but honsetly they are not that scary.....if they were do you think i would be doing this for the 3rd time??????? im not that brave honest. xxxxxx

Emma..woohooooo, sounds fab. just make sure that you have a say in where exactly they are shown and which ones hun, esp the ones of the kids xxxx

not aright lot else to tell you except.......*FIRST LOAD OF BUTTERBEAN CLOTHES IN THE WASHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :dance:


----------



## Hett

Hello all!

Hiya TashTash - fingers crossed your hubby will be back before bubba decides to make his appearance! 

Emma that photoshoot sounds fab! What a great deal, am excited for you!

Lili - glad you can relax this weekend and do the last few exciting bits for Layla! :)

I have my tour of the hospital today, its funny because 2 of my friends who are pregnant are in labour at the moment! One is in my hospital and the other lives quite far away. But the one in my hospital is now 7-8cm so it won't be long for her - I might hear her when I go to visit! Hehe! They are both having girls so I popped out to get them some gifts - was odd buying pink! lol! Then off to do the food shopping!


----------



## lili24

How are you feeling today E&L.. You sound happier xx

Woooo Hett! Good luck to them both :) How exciting. I don't need a tour of the hospital I know it like the back of my hand now lol. Hope you enjoy it! I had to buy some boys clothes the other week for a new baby and it felt WEIRD!! :lol:


----------



## E&L's mummy

im in denial lilli...lol

got woken up with really bad period pain/strong BH in the bottom of my bump. if i didnt know better i would say i was due on today. physicall feel pretty crappy but hubby let me sleep in till 11am so feel abit more rested. im not thinking about it tbh. if things kick off they kick off. not alot i can do about it and im getting panicy when i do think about it, so im not.

and i feel like im im control a little more now BB's stuff is washing away. just sitting and doing my list for my bag.

has Layla woken up yet??


----------



## lili24

Yeah.. doing those jobs will help you feel more organised :) Don't overdo it though mrs!! Hope the pains settle down as the day goes on :hugs:

I've had enough movement to keep me happy for now, I got my doppler out and she kicked off :lol: Just gotta keep an eye on it.

Oh I've got a load of big knickers packed in my hospital bag already but what I want to know is where exactly do they do the cut? My knickers are big but still a hipster type so I thought I might be better getting a pack of high waisted ones too. I don't want them to rub, and I'm not brave enough to google c/s scar to see a pic yet.. 

:) :) :) xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

right, start from the top of your hair line and go down about 1cm. just above your pubic bone, and prob not much longer than you hair goes sideways, does that make sense. they are normally good at trying to get it hidden for you. but yes hipsters may be a little too short, bridget jones ones are better. you will have a dressing on it for 24 hours or so anyway but they get that off as fast as, cos it can dry and air off and heal better. 

ok strange comment coming up, but do you want me to take a discreet piccie of mine for you to have a look.....only cos its you, i wouldnt offer anyone else!!!! :haha:

or i could goole to find one like mine i suppose, that may be a little less weird lol


----------



## TashTash

Were not having a hospital tour either we have seen enough of that place lol and when i was admitted in december i was in the maternity ward anyways. That and the fact that all the dates we were given to go are this month whilst neil is away :( 

What makes him being away worse is he is sitting about on an american camp with nothing to do! He has just been shopping and phoned me to say the have levi's for $31 - did i want any. LMAO even though i have only put 7lbs on and im still in my pre pregnancy size 10 jeans i would have no idea what size to get so had to tell him thanks ...............but no thanks lol. Bless him. 

x x


----------



## Tulip

Hiya lovelies, thought I'd pop in to check up on you as it has been a while. Sorry to see there's some stress going down for my favourite girlies.... Lili, I sincerely hope princess is behaving herself today, I will not have you more stressed than necessary. Will be sure to check back in on Monday for news.

AFM, Munchkin is almost 10 weeks and after a bit of a stressful day yesterday (32week appointment scheduled by the health visitor, not realising Ruby has not been with us for over four months :shock:) I had an overwhelming urge to get the doppler out. Stupid early I know, but Munch was way up high and in front and wanted to show mummy that he is OK. Or should I say 'she' is OK - 173bpm :cloud9: <3 <3

Big kisses and bump strokes all round!
Tulip, Ruby :angel: & Munchkin :yellow: xxxx


----------



## lili24

Thats not weird at all it's really kind! Take one when you get a chance, I know you're busy today! Or get one off google.. I'm just too scared to search because you can get some really dodgy images popping up on there, I know I'm such a wimp! :lol:

Sounds like they do it a lot lower than I imagined which is good. Whats the width of it? If you dialate to 10cms do they need to cut 10cms to get the baby out too? I really have no idea!!

Bridget Jones panties here I come then!! 

xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

awww Tulip, so nice to see you hun. i have been keeping an eye on you on other boards. Ignore the stoopid HV, muppet!!! so glad Munchkin loves HER mummy enough to show off. lol
please keep in touch xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks darling! V sweet of you to stalk. 16 days til we get to check this little one's little head *crosses fingers and toes* Kisses to Butterbean xx


----------



## lili24

Awww that's sweet of him Tash! 7lbs gain is amazing, how have you done that?! 

Hey Tulip nice to see you. Thanks for the kind words :hugs: Sorry to hear about the HV, that can't have been nice at all. Glad things are going well with Munchkin :) You done well finding him/her with the doppler.. lovely bit of reassurance xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Thats not weird at all it's really kind! Take one when you get a chance, I know you're busy today! Or get one off google.. I'm just too scared to search because you can get some really dodgy images popping up on there, I know I'm such a wimp! :lol:
> 
> Sounds like they do it a lot lower than I imagined which is good. Whats the width of it? If you dialate to 10cms do they need to cut 10cms to get the baby out too? I really have no idea!!
> 
> Bridget Jones panties here I come then!!
> 
> xxxx

depends on size of baby hun, they had to do an extra 2-3cms either side for DD2 cos she was a whopper!!
ive found some similar to mine on google so here are the links. now the other photos in this site i wouldnt look at hun ok?? just dont. xxx
and i never had staples or clips. i had disolveable ones with both which ment i didnt have to have them taken out at a later date. the down side was both times i had very tiny knots at the end of my scar which somehow always managed to catch in my knickers. felt a little worse than getting hair trapped but i did notice it till they dissolved. and obviously when its first done it looks very raw and some scabbing but you get that with any op hun. i didnt have a really good look till a few days after with DD1 cos i was a chicken. lol

will ask hubby to take one of mine abit later and send to you.....wonder what look i will get from him when i ask??? :dohh::wacko::winkwink: will get him to measure too lol

ETA... would help if i put the links in wouldnt it?? doh!!!!
https://pregnancy.about.com/od/cesareansection/ig/Cesarean-Scar-Gallery/8-Weeks---2nd-Pregnancy.htm

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/cesareansection/ig/Cesarean-Scar-Gallery/Cesarean-Scar-.htm


----------



## Tulip

lili24 said:


> Sorry to hear about the HV, that can't have been nice at all. Glad things are going well with Munchkin :) You done well finding him/her with the doppler.. lovely bit of reassurance xxxxx

Yeah I did manage to completely lose the plot at work yesterday!

The trick now is to NOT panic when I can't find her tomorrow... remember that utter freakout when I couldn't find Rubes at 11wks? Cost us another hundred quid for that scan! :haha:

Look after yerself xx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey ladies,

Just checking in with you. Not long for us all now. 
I have a few questions i was hoping you guys could answer.

- When washing baby clothes do you just use non-bio washing liquid or do you use fabric softner too?
- How many sets of bedding have you got for the cot? I'm not sure how many i will go through.

Hope you are all doing well. This hot weather has made my hands and wrists swell up. I moved house a few weeks ago and i'm still unpacking baby bits. I have no idea what i'm gunna do with the nursery. We can't paint the walls as its a new house. The walls are cream, which fits in with our beige and brown colours, but i dunno where to start to turn it into a nursery. Lol. x


----------



## littlepne

I had my hospital tour today as well, just back. Saw the pool room, looks nice and think I'll go for it if it's available and I can. Think it calmed DH down a bit as well, the mw talked about the start of labour and when to go to hospital. DH has been freaking out that we'll have no time and we won't know lol I've been trying to tell him it could take days! We were also shown the theatre as it was empty and spoke a little about what would happen if we needed it.

All the other ladies were further on than me though. One had 2 weeks to go and was already feeling niggles! I'm feeling quite calm and relaxed about it all at the moment though, which is good! Either that or I'm in denial!

The sun being out makes me want to wash clothes too! Funny, because I haven't had any washing outside for months (I always seem to pick the rainy days to wash) but the thought of seeing tiny washing pegged out makes me excited!


----------



## littlepne

MrsDramaQueen - if you can't paint the walls maybe you could put up some wall hangings to make it more like a nursery?

Although now I'm googling and pretend spending lots of money in my head!


----------



## Hett

Tulip - Hello! Haven't said hello before but well done with the doppler! You and Munchkin take care! xxxxx

Those c section scars are so neat! Sounds silly but never seen one before, they are so discreet.

Hospital tour was good, at my hosp they have a side bit called the 'juno suite' which is a midwife led unit with lots of whizzy natural birthing equipment like a chair with a big fram around it and two saches of material flapping down that you can tie yourself too?! Sounds odd but the rooms are so nice, can't have epidural or anything in them though. We were outside the room my friend was in! Her name was on the board, she is in one of these special rooms! Haven't heard from her yet but won't be long now i'm sure!

I just re packed my hosp bag and fitted it all into OH's cabin sized wheely suitcase, I didn't want to ask him as he uses it alot to go away for work etc, but he said its fine! Feel much happier as no carrying involved!

littlepne think my hospital tour make OH a bit more panicked!!!! Haha! He was very calm about the whole thing and now its becoming very real! I'm so excited though!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett, doesnt sound silly at all...is not the sort of thing you see everyday or show of to just anyone cos its sooo close to intimate area. they do heal to nothing but like with all scars can look very raw and sore at first. just think about OH's scars when he first had them. 

i asked hubby to take a piccie for me of mine....you should have seen the look he gave me :haha: was priceless. had to explain why.

now, the $20million question, who wants me to send them a copy via pm??? i really dont want to put them up in here for the whole world but dont mind sharing with those who feel it would calm their nerves a little.


----------



## TashTash

Lili - I have no idea how I have only gained 7lbs! I was very sick at the beginning but that eased up after about 16 weeks and the last 4lbs has come on in the last 2 weeks! I have been eating what I like though - including birthday cake for breakfast when the cravings take over lol 

Feeling very tired tonight but goin to try and hold out for another hour or two as i worry ill be awake at 3am when i go to bed too early .............may do a spot of housework now the sore hips have eased a little.

I hate DH being away ........................I get sooooo bored on my own :( x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, I'm working on finishing parcels for my bump sisters. I'm done Emma's and Lili's but didn't want to mail them off until Linn's was done too  Already mailed off Delilah's so I guess I can still send out the two that are done. Linn, would you be horribly offended?? Now I don't know what to do anymore...

I need to pack my hospital bags.. D: may I impose and see the list you've narrowed down from the sticky? Pretty please? :flower:

E&L, would love to get the pic of the C-section scar by PM if you don't mind!


----------



## Hett

CJ I will list what I have put in mine if you like:

Small wheely suitcase
Nightie x 2
PJ bottoms x 1
Vest tops x 2 (1 is a nursing vest top)
Lightweight dressing gown
Sleep bra
Nursing bra
Knickers x 9
Chocolate, sweets and drinks (including mints!)
Hair ties, clips and bands to take hair off facee
Nappies - 27
Maternity pads - 22
Breast pads - 1 pack
Toiletries (all miniatures including deo, toothpaste, toothbrush, shampoo, conditioner etc, flannel, shower cap, cooling spray etc)
Towel
Slippers
Thank you card for midwifes
Camera
Charger
'My Pregnancy Journal' & pen (just incase I want to make some notes about my feelings etc after the birth
A few pounds change
*To be added last minute:* top & leggings to go home in, phone, phone charger, maternity notes, car seat, maternity pillow

Baby changing bag
Babygrows (sleepsuits) x 4
Sort sleeved vests x 4
Muslims x 2
Swaddle blanket
Blanket
Socks x 1
Scratch mits x 1
Jacket
Cotton wool balls x 1 bag
Barrier cream, wipes (although I don't think I will use these)
Nappy sacks
Hat

Hope it helps a bit! If anyone can see anything else they think I might need please say! xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you thank you!!! This is very helpful!!!
Although I think you do mean "muslins" rather than "muslims"? ;-)


----------



## Hett

Yes you are right! Oh dear me....


----------



## E&L's mummy

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thank you thank you!!! This is very helpful!!!
> Although I think you do mean "muslins" rather than "muslims"? ;-)

:haha: love it!!

CJ will pm you a piccie, please dont laugh at the strechmarks etc :blush:
do you want a copy of my list too hun?


----------



## E&L's mummy

hett...Ipod/MP3. trust me when you want some quiet time can other babies are crying it can be a life saver to just block them out a little xxx


----------



## Hett

Thanks E&L great idea! Will charge mine up! xxxx


----------



## lili24

I posted earlier about those C/S pics.. Why didn't it work!! They are much more discreet than I imagined, particularly the first one? Also lower than I thought too. Thanks E&L! I didn't view any of the other pics though as you warned me! 

Got a PM off you now but can't see the attachment, is it cos I'm on my phone again? Thanks so much, bet hubby wondered what you were up to! :)

Glad the tour went well Hett, love your hospital bag list, it's what mine has in at the moment although I'm gonna be adding more now since I don't know how long I'll be in for. 

CJ I'm sure Linn won't mind! Wonder where she is today? Xx

My boobs have started seriously leaking tonight, what the hell! Actually soaked my bra and top right through and now I've had to come to bed wearing breast pads! Is it not too early for this? My nipples have doubled in size since yesterday and gone dark brown! 

I know you didn't wanna know all that!


----------



## lili24

E&L would you post your bag list so I can get an idea of a C/S hospital bag and see if it differs from what I was originally taking? :hugs: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you!!! This is very helpful!!!
> Although I think you do mean "muslins" rather than "muslims"? ;-)
> 
> :haha: love it!!
> 
> CJ will pm you a piccie, please dont laugh at the strechmarks etc :blush:
> do you want a copy of my list too hun?Click to expand...

Yes please!!!


----------



## zenmommy526

omg i can't believe there are june births already! I;m in the very beginning of june. So nerve wrecking!


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ and Lili, go on my FB and there is a private album just for you. xxx

right list for me.

BABY
3* 0-3 sleepsuits
2* newborn sleepsuits (no idea how big BB is and DD2 was in NB for an hour so packing both just in case. that and they always throw up or leak or wee on you mid change so i figure i should have enough till hubby comes to see me again the following day after his maths exam)
5* 0-3 vests
4* hats
2* scratchmits
1 pack of nappies (think its 27)
cotton pads
travel changing mat (our hospital wont let you change baby on your bed cos of infection risk so you have to do it in the little crib thing. but i like having a plastic layer between baby and bedding for obvious reasons)
Flannel and towel (they normally provide you with one but they are rough and its nice to have a fluffy one, if you have space) 
Antibac gel for hands and wipes for your mat.

ME
1* nightie with buttons (you will be in sexy gown till the following day prob when you have been for a shower so wont need loads
1* PJ's 
Dressing gown ( they let me wear it over my gown to walk down to theatre so my butt was covered)
Flitflops/slippers (up to you)
4*Big knickers (hubby can always bring in more and you will have cathater in till the following day too, and trust me knickers and those dont mix lol) 
1* pack of nighttime sanitary pads (they like using theirs for a bit so they can check your blood loss and again hubby can bring more if you need and the hospital always have spares floating around if you get really stuck)
A good handful of breast pads
2* towels, dark coloured so yuk from down there doesnt show as much. (1 for body and 1 for face and hair.)
same with flannels, one for each area.
2*bras ( i didnt wear one till the next day cos was in bed)

small change purse so you can phone hubby if mobile dies. 
mobile charger but be prepared to hide it cos some places are iffy about them.
then just an MP3 player and a book for the wait before hand so i dont go insane.

gosh seems like alot but i know i wont see hubby till at least lunch time the following day cos he has his GCSE maths exam.


----------



## Delilah

lili24 said:


> I think I'm coming around to the idea too D.. Well I have no choice really but I think if I can get to 36 weeks I will be much more prepared for it. What I don't want is to be rushed through for an emergency one in the meantime. I'm crapping myself over Monday and drinking so much water even though it has not shown to make a difference. I feel like it's the only thing I can do.. Sorry for being so bloody depressing.. People must be sick of me!
> 
> Have fun at the sale :) Doesnt sound like there is much for you to buy at all now. I'm going to buy a bumbo too :) I need to pick up my bouncer I reserved at Argos. I chose the fisher price one Linn recommended :) Im also going to set up her play gym, snuggle nest, slumber bear, and the baby monitors I think. xx



Lili dont be daft hon you are not depresssing anyone I got the fisherprice one too - E&L thanks for the scar links (would love to see yours if you dont mind) did they go in the same place both times?

Tulip - CONGRATULATIONS - so so happy for you that you are pregnant again and all is well with Munchkin - I tend to only go on this thread to be honest but your news has made my night - sending you lots of healthy pregnancy vibes xxxx

CJ I have my list scribbled on a piece of paper right now so as soon as I put it into Excel I will email it to you - should do this tomorrow - there will be more on it than I will take still but I think I have pulled the most important things. Actually I copied the entire thread into word (44 pages lol) and as I read through it I made my list. I dont mind at all. Thanks Hett & E&L - CJ did you ever get that info from your friend about breastfeeding? 

The NCT sale was actually ok today - I got a new 0-6 months Grobag for £5 (bought the same one for £22 so will return that), but our big bargain was a £170 Tatonka baby carrying rucksack for £25 in almost new condition!!!! It is red and black Paul loves it!

OMG Lili at leaky boobs - you're getting ready thats all. BTW if your waters break in either B&Q or M&S and lots of others you get vouchers to spend in store!!! 

Had a lovely evening tonight with our friends and I adore Italian food anyway so was fab.

Going to read some mobile handset reviews now for an hour or so.

Mxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> My boobs have started seriously leaking tonight, what the hell! Actually soaked my bra and top right through and now I've had to come to bed wearing breast pads! Is it not too early for this? My nipples have doubled in size since yesterday and gone dark brown!

I hope it's not too early because mine have been doing that for weeks/months already!! :lol:

My nips have been the size of saucers for most of my pregnancy too :wacko::rofl:

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Delilah...private album on FB for photo. they didnt go thru my first scar, they cut it out cos it would be harder to cut thru and would heal as well. i prob only lost millimetres of my tummy tho, shame they didint do a tuck while they were there!! LOL
fantastic buys at the NCT sale. i love those sales but they are hard work sometimes. great for selling too later on when you need to get rid of stuff. 

NK and Lilli, ive never had leaky boobs in any pregnancy....dont think mine know what to do. maybe thats why i have probs breastfeeding :cry: oh well.

so its raining here....typical!!! so the last load of butterbean clothes is gonna have to wait :cry:


----------



## lili24

K you're a star, just seen it. Thanks! If that's how it can look after two babies then I'm happy. Really discreet and definitely not as big as I thought. Can't believe I've never sen one before those pics but like you say, it's not something people go around flashing :lol:

Your list has less on than I thought! But I forgot you wear a sexy hospital gown for a day or so! 

Nightkd thanks! Glad I'm not alone.. It feels weird I have to say. How have you been, did you get the 4d scan booked? 

Delilah that's a good bargain on the rucksack and grobag, I'd definitely take that other one back for a refund. Are you going walking today? The weather is crap so far, not happy.. I had plans for OH to stain the decking :haha:

Linn where are you????


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls,

How is everyone today?? I had a rubbish night sleep and was having braxton hicks that were quite painful...........i think it was just the way the baby was laying though? I dunno - but i didnt like it, then i got into panic mode thinking all sorts and couldnt get back to sleep for ages. 

Im fine this morning though and going to have to put my washing in the tumble dryer (silly german rule on such a lovely day) Then do the ironing...........i can usually only manage 3 or 4 things before im in agony so really not looking forward to that! 

On a plus note im 35 weeks today ........YEY!! 

x x x


----------



## lili24

Happy 35 weeks!! I'm desperate to get there! Well done :) 
Have the BH eased off now? I can imagine how worried you get when pains like that start up with hubby being away xxx


----------



## TashTash

Yeah they have eased off now - thank god.

I really wouldnt worry so much if Neil was here - but when i was in hospital last, for a viral infection of the stomach the pains came on so quickly and were really strong, there was no way i could of got myself to the hospital. I really wouldnt want to phone anyone at 3am saying can you come round, especially as all my friends hubbys are away as well and they all have kids. 

Luckily I work for Army Welfare Service so If i really start to struggle ill just nip into the office next door to mine and get someone to make a phonecall or two and get him home - although DH wouldnt be best impressed unless there was actually something wrong (you get the wives who get their hubbys back for nothing all the time!) lol 

Do you have anything nice planned for today Lili? x


----------



## Delilah

Morning ladies, its raining here too - I have walked already Lili - up at 5am, vacuumed all downstairs, dusted lounge, hall, dining room, sitting room, bleached kitchen counter tops, made coffee flasks and croissants then woke Paul up at 7.30am and we went up over Syke Moors for 2 hours - just back now - It was about 4 miles and was enough for me today.

Now I am going to shower, go an get our phone contracts signed - think I'm going to go for for the HTC Desire - really wanted the blackberry storm but actually think I like the HTC better it is touch as opposed to touch/push screen. We are moving networks too to TMobile so I will see if they will let me play with the Desire for a bit like they did yesterday with the Storm2. All the guys in my office want the HTC so I have been totally outvoted even though it is my decision ultimately and I could still go for the BB while the others go for the HTC I am in such a dilemma lol

Then this afternoon I plan to do the Davina Upper Body workout DVD - OMG I cannot believe how heavy the car seat is going to be with Nathan in it and I'm such a wimp so focus is going to be on building upper body strengh!!! And I will draw and start to paint my animal nursery canvases later.

Wow E&L I cannot believe how neat your scar is either hon - thank you for sharing and it would be highly unlikely I'd be flashing the goods any lower than that for any reason apart from to Paul!!!

Talking of Paul he has made Nathan the CUTEST coat hook out of wood - it is a car with 2 pegs on it and will go in the hall below our main coat stand. 

Have a great day all, I'll check in later

Mxxx


----------



## Tulip

Wow, the coat hook and canvases sound amazing - you two are so talented! I'm going to have to stick with the crochet I think :)


----------



## TashTash

OMG D.................where do you get the energy?? I wish i could still do everything i wanted to like that, my poor doggy has only had short walks since dh went away as im just not up to walking any great distance :( 

We have another sunny day here in Bielefeld and i just checked the weather and its set to be 24c here today :) Perfect dog walking/BBQ weather if i was up to it and DH was here! x


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Tulip - I will post pictures when I have done the paintings - Paul has done an amazing job of building new storage areas in the house etc - he loves carpentry and renovating old furniture etc so he has enjoyed it.

Tash I have been very lucky in some respects in that I have had no pregancy symptoms at all (unlucky in that I didnt feel baby move until 30 weeks though and was so worried) - I was doing 10 mile hill walks up to 3 weeks ago - now I am starting to swell in my hands a little and also getting more out of breath but I dont sleep very much either which is good/bad depending how you look at it! I love walking outside but Mon-Fri it is really me and the treadmill when I manage it!!!

I would love to be able to crochet/knit - I admire you guys who can do that xx


----------



## TashTash

That is one thing about having symptoms - especially in the early days, it is quite reassuring. Would so love to be able to walk for hours still though, and looking forward to being able to get out and about again in the summer when the baby is here :)


----------



## rachm

I have trouble walking any great distance now so I have had to buy my dogs one of those things which throw the ball miles so they get a half decent walk!! lol


----------



## TashTash

Ahhh I have one of those as well Rach..............I just feel sorry for my doggy though as i dont want her to feel pushed out when the baby is here but she is already getting left out and he isnt here yet :( 

I have a very pampered, spoilt girly lol


----------



## -Linn-

hi everybody 

sorry I was not there yesterday, was out and busy all day... took DD to a farm and then just got some work done here at home. 

Sorry i can't comment on all the posts, it was so busy for a saturday on here yesterday!! 

CJ of course I don't mind! 

Lili hope all is well, has she been moving more? I wish I could get mine to move a little bit less, but don't want to sound ungratefull. Baby is back to back and it really hurts when she kicks, yo ucan see the legs sticking out and my back has been aching. But I am glad she is so well :) 

Hett :haha: :rofl: muslims? Now that has made me laugh!


----------



## E&L's mummy

it was tricky getting the scar in without all the goods......crop tool is a wonderful thing!!! lol

hope its put your mind at rest ladies. my first scar wasnt quite as neat but then it was a different surgeon, had a bit of infection in one end and i had surgery again 4 mths after so my tummy has had a bit of a work out in the last 8 years. 

Linn glad you have had a nice weekend. 

Lilli, ive tried not to put too much in cos hubby will be in every day and i can text him if i need stuff bringing in. and there is never enough room round your bed if you are not in a private room. esp the first day or so with your drip and monitors etc there and a cot for baby. thats the only thing i would say for having a soft bag rather than a trolley case. it can squash up under your bed or the chair or even down the side of your little cabinet so its not in the way.

right im offski to finish dinner....roast pork and veggies yumm.

ps if i dont get back on its cos site is running so slow for me at the moment. dont know if its site or router at the moment. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmhhh E&L I will come round for dinner :) 

I am not making anything much for dinner as I made such a huge breakfast for everybody earlier... but now I wish I had put my chicken on to roast already!!! 

I am so dreading the thought of sharing a room in the hospital.. OMG. I will not bring that much either, I really want to think positive that I won't stay in for long at all and if I do then OH can bring me stuff at any time!


----------



## Hett

Lili I had the same plans for my OH to put a 3rd coat on the decking! Haha!

D - Your day sounds lovely, the walk sounds amazing and like others have said wish I had your energy!

I have been very crampy in my lower back all day, not sure what it is but hopefully it will ease soon!

My friends had their baby girls! One called Tilly and one called Brooke! Got me really excited now!

Happy 35 weeks TashTash! 

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I get pain in my lower back, just sciatica pain really... maybe it's that? Otherwise could be your bump dropping!

hhhmmmmhhh I am going to have a BBQ again tonight :) Can't wait! I love meat!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmmm hi all! Overate so much this weekend! Have an out-of-town guest who loves Tim Horton's doughnuts so we bought 12 and I've eaten 5 in less than 24 hours. Plus I made him blueberry pancakes today...

Delilah, I don't know how you're finding the energy, I'm so drained :-( Can't believe you were up that early, got all that housework done AND went for a 4 mile walk... I feel like a sloth in comparison...

Frantically working on the contents of Linn's parcel now, I will have it done by mid-week I believe, so there will only be a 3 day delay between mailing off Emma's/Lili's and Linn's. 

Assembled the swing today, as well as the stand for the bassinette. The swing is going to live in the living room as there is no room in the nursery and we figured it would be a place to put baby while we're in the living room. The playpen which we ordered but will only arrive after May 21st will be going in the family room in the basement (has a bassinette and change table so we don't have to climb up 2 flights of stairs for naps and nappy changes). Thank you so much to E&L and Hett for sharing the lists, my plan is to put the bags together this week. Based on what I've read, I already have all the stuff, it's just a question of assembling it all into 2 bags 

Happy 35 weeks Tash, and 34 weeks Linn!! You're so close to 35 Lili!!!


----------



## Delilah

Ooh happy 35 weeks Tash and Linn on 34 - CJ you're 34 tomorrow and Emma on Tuesday, I'm 33 tomorrow :happydance: Lili you're almost there hon and tomorrow you'll know more :hugs: :hugs:

So I didnt do Davina today or my painting - I have drawn the canvasses so will get started this week in the evening. I spent 2 hours in the mobile phone store, then went into Manchester and spent more money on things I dont need and have only just come home! 

But I got my new phone - I was swayed to the HTC Desire - it is fabulous not really had time to mess with properly. The guys in the phone store let me play with the BB Storm2 and this one and I must say I adore it - it is like the iphone in the way it works I'm told but excellent for email & internet browsing - I hope so!

Paul wants to go to dinner tonight I am not sure although I havent cooked/defrosted anything so maybe - he is finalising his last shelf and then we can decide. 

CJ I would rather have your doughnuts and bb pancakes!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ I had 5 custard doughnuts yesterday... nom nom nom... just ate so much meat I won't need my iron tablets anymore :) 

Does anyone on here have a free delivery code for next? I have been using L5001 but that expired just a week ago I just found out... I want to order some shoes and sandals for DD but I ain't paying for the delivery, so if anyone got one please let me know. Otherwise I will order it for store delivery I think.


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry linn i havent got a code. xx

D phone sounds good. 

CJ.. hubby loves Tim Horton's. when he was in afghan on the rare occasions he got a day off it would start off with a cinnamon raisan bagel and a hot choccie and OJ from the one on camp. they were his little piece of him time and normallity.

Im so sore and tight tonight at the top of my bump. been pacing up and down the living room for an hour and rocking my hips side to side. had to do it last night too. think im gonna have an early night and get some rest and maybe some reilef. xxxx


----------



## lili24

Linn they sent me L5003 but I haven't tried it and don't know when it expires!

Be back later. Xx

Hugs E&L.. Have u been mega busy today? Put your feet up, hope it eases off xx


----------



## Hett

Haha Linn, I know, a slight typing mistake there! Glad it made you laugh! Cramping in back has gone now! Think it was bump dropping maybe like you say! Also I did lots of jobs yesterday so probably just tired! No panic!
Just tried googleing for a delivery code but the only one I could find was the L5001 one which you have tried, sorry hun xxx 

My friend yesterday had her baby at 8.30pm and went home at midnight!!!! 

E&L - mmmm dinner sounds lovely! And Linn, I love bbq's so much! We had gnocci here so nothing special or adventurous! 

CJ yummy to the pancakes! I have also eaten awfully this weekend! But hey, 5 weeks left of pregnancy and I am going to make the most of it! Hehe!!!

I have seen a non maternity maxi dress in New Look which is only £15 - its a plain black jersey material, I tried it on but it was just a little short due to my bump, but I love it so will go back tomorrow to try it on again! I am going to the cinema to see 'Dear John' tomorrow, but I also MUST get on with some uni work, getting into a slight panic about finishing it all now before bubba comes! 

Glad your happy with your phone D! And hope you enjoy dinner if you decide to go, OH and I went to a lovely chinese yesterday, it was very spontaneous as lots of people have been saying to us to make sure to do lots of spontaneous 'couple' things like dinner, cinema etc before bubba comes! I'm not complaining!

Lili - Will be thinking about you for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Delilah

Hope it calms down E&L can you put a heat pad or something on it?

Hett your dress sounds good - people keep saying that to us too that once baby arrives the spontenaety(sp) goes right out the window

We are ordering indian to be delivered instead so will do that soon and I can watch 24 then too!!!!


----------



## Hett

Oh E&L I missed the bit about you being in discomfort, sorry hun, just hope a little rest will help ease it for you xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, didn't want to work... I never paid for the delivery before so just ordered it for store collection now, OH can get it on the way back from work!

Lili hope everything will go well tomorrow, fingers crossed!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks ladies xx
i think im running out of room now. i know this baby is bigger than DD2, if such a thing is possible. only a couple of weeks to my growth scan to see for sure. but if i dont feel better tomorrow im gonna call the MW and have a chat. gonna dive in the shower and see if that eases things off abit. would have a bath if i could guarantee i could get out again.

Lili, will be thinking about you tomorrow hunni. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so bad...I'm in pain too baby is hurting my back, cause it's lying back to back, have took some painkillers. Call the hospital if it gets no better!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Hi girls!

I've only just got my internet up and running so have joined the forums a bit late. Please can I come in on the June group? :)

I'm on team yellow and due on the 6th!


----------



## Delilah

Hi Dopeyjopey better late than never! welcome!

Will she move Linn or stay there? I cant wait for 10 May to find out whether my placenta has moved up and whether Nathan has changed position (he was breech)

I have my 33 week midwife apppointment tomorrow afternoon too


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Delilah! :)

I have my fingers crossed for you on everything moving round


----------



## Delilah

Thank you - have you had a good pregnancy so far and is it your first baby?

CJ I've been googling dominant blood types and wonder if you can shed some light on this as I'm getting confused.com!

I am A+ and Paul is O- so I've determined thanks to Wikipedia that the baby will either be A or O. Is it right that A is the dominant bloodtype in these circumstances (most of the time)? It would be good if he was A so we could both give blood to him if necessary.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

The pregnancy has been fine health wise - I'm now just at the aches and pains stage! It is my first pregnancy so it's been an interesting journey so far... nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.

Unfortunately I had issues with baby's Dad so I hadn't been able to get that excited but we've broken up now and I've found I can actually enjoy it now, so am trying to crap 8 months of enjoyment into the remaining 6 weeks :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, just checking in one last time before doing some work and finishing off this court case once and for all!

Lili, good luck tomorrow! Please keep me posted too, I can see FB and my email during the day. Feel so left out I can't be part of the text tree :-(

Delilah, we have 2 copies of each gene: so if your blood type is A, then on the second gene you have an O, making you in genetic terms AO. Paul is OO. Baby can be either AO (like you) or OO like Paul, depending on which of your two genes he gets. Same thing for the Rhesus factor. Paul is -/- so baby can only get a - from him, but you're either +/- or +/+ so baby may be either +/- or -/-. So the 4 potential combinations that Nathan could have are: A+, A-, O+ or O-. Hope that makes sense! Good luck with your midwife apt tomorrow, let me know how it goes please!

E&L and Linn, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I still hurt in my right ribs because of baby's bum being pressed up against it, but otherwise I'm still fine (knock on wood!). Just REALLY out of breath :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oops forgot to welcome dopey!!! WELCOME!!!  And good for you for ending a relationship that was not going well, I admire that strength!!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Junebug!

It took a lot of guts but was definitely the right thing to do... the weight of the world has been taken off my shoulders!


----------



## Delilah

CJ good luck with the work I'm going to bed soon its past midnight now and thank you that all makes perfect sense - you're too clever :flower:

Dopey that sounds like you have definitely made the right decision and now you can plan for your baby's arrival without the added stress. Hopefully you will find this thread as helpful as the rest of us do 

Mxx


----------



## FritterFots

I'm another B&B newbie looking to join the June Bug club. Is there room for another?

I'm 32 years old, in the states, married with 2 boys and 32 weeks 2 days along with boy #3. 

I'm having a planned section on Friday, June 11th at the 39 week mark. 47 days to go!


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Lili darling! Thinking of you. Girls on the text tree would you mind updating here too? I'll be checking in as much as I can even tho I won't be able to reply at work xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah most of the time they move from back to back, she kind of needs to roll over... they normally do it in labour.. but my DD1 never did, so god knows. Just means your contractions feel worse and hurt your back lots! Last night I was in agony after I posted on here... baby is usually lying on the left side of my belly but she moved over to the right side and that's hurting now! Hopefully Nathan moved from his breech position. 

I am blood group type O+ and OH is A+.. unfortunetely I can't give blood at all cause I have received blood transfusions in the past, one of my friends actually suggested that was dirty and she would never have someone elses blood! But I didn't have a choice really! I hope my baby will have OHs genes again like the last one... so they can both look alike, and of course I think my DD is so gorgeous :) Most babies I know look like their mummies. 

Aren't you all excited to find out what your babies will look like? To me my baby will look like DD, but I know I can't know in advance! 

Welcome to the new ladies. 

The sun is shining so bright here today I feel like I have been awake for ages. Just made lunch for OH, breakfast for DD and now I'm back in bed being quite so I won't wake up DD, she got really good blackout blinds, unlike me cause OH still hasn't put them up. 

Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## Delilah

Welcome friterfrots 

That sound painful linn I can't wait to see what nathan looks like

Rainy here today....


----------



## -Linn-

gosh here it is so bright Delilah I send you some of your sunshine, it's been shining since 5 am or something, I slept with a pillow on my face for a while! 

we had some rain last night though!


----------



## lili24

Morning.. Thanks for all the good luck messages. I'm trying to stay positive cos there's nothing else I can do! 

Hope your MW appointment goes well today D. 

Appointment at 11:40, hopefully I'll check in later. Hospital bags all packed and ready though, just in case! :wacko: xx


----------



## Hett

E&L - how much did DD2 weigh?

D - Good luck with the appt tomorrow!

Hello Dopeyjopey! Team yellow, how exciting! Any feelings on colour?

Welcome friterfrots!!!

Linn I can't wait to see what he looks like! I am looking forward to comparing it to my 4d scan pics!!!

Everything crossed for you Lili!

I took a pic of my bump last night after feeling like I have dropped down and my goodness me I am so low now, its crazy! I wonder if the pressure I was having yesterday in my upper thighs and lower back was because baby is moving down? Would that make sense? Just can't believe how low I am now! All his kicks and rolls seem to be lower too! I will try to put a pic up tonight! I have my 36 week midwife appt in 9 days so will check with her then if he is more engaged.

xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Will be thinking of you, if anything happens Lili please send me a text :hugs:

hett that makes perfect sense, it is what I suggested your pain was :) 


My back is feeling a little better, baby was just pressing on a really uncomfortable spot, wish she would roll over from the back to back position but probably won't.. DD1 never did. 

Here is a little pic for you... you're all going to get a little bundle like that soon. It's the first pic that we took of my DD swaddled in the hospital blanket :)

edit: I have now removed the pic, if anyone would like to see it, let me know!!


----------



## Hett

Awwwwhhhhh Linn that pic is so so so cute! Made me smile! How exciting xxx

I wonder if that means he is getting ready to come out! I hope i'm not late - 38 weeks would be LOVELY! But I bet he will be! I can't believe how low his movements are today!


----------



## -Linn-

I think it's quite normal with first pregnancies for the bump to drop around 34-36 weeks. Mine never dropped with DD so I am not sure. Your baby will surely look just like in the scan, you can see so much already. All I can say is that once you see him you would recognise him out of millions of babies even if you only see him for a few seconds! I think he looks like you :)


----------



## Hett

Oh don't Linn, you almost made me whell up! :) He definitely has my jaw line! When my Mum and I went for the scan we both said how it was very like my jaw line and chin and OH agrees! I am just so excited!!!!!! EEEEKkk. Your DD hasn't changed a bit in her face in that 1st pic and the pics of her now, she is just scrummy! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

you are right she hasn't changed one bit, I keep thinking that I am soooo curious to see if her little sister will look like her, every time I see siblings I look to see how alike they look and wether they look like the mum or dad, must say most kids I watched (at the childrens centre where we go for several groups) they all look like their mums, my DD is the spitting image of her Dad, if he asked for a paternity test (not that he ever would) I think they would send him to a mental asylum but I do think yours looks like you from what I have seen on Facebook anyway, not that I know you and your OH that well! 

If I can find it I will try posting one of the 4d pix I had done of my DD, I put the cd somewhere the other day, but where?


----------



## Hett

Oh dear Linn is this another lost camera moment?!!! Hope you find the pics!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I am forever putting things away and then forget where they are :dohh:


----------



## Delilah

OMG Linn O is ADORABLE and you are right you would pick her out from her photo to how she looks now and Hett you're little boy's 4D pics are so real it is cool - I really wanted to do 4d but Paul didnt want to

Good luck Lili, I'm out soon for the rest of today - my mw appt is at 2pm I think it will just be a routine one today not expecting anything other than urine check, doppler and maybe being able to tell me what position he is in

I'll check back later.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

aww Delilah you should have done, I regret not having any 4d pix done of DD2 this time as it was sooo great. You totally can't compare the 4d scan to the ones you get at the hospital. It is such a great bonding experience and I wish I had done it again this time! We don't watch the DVD often anymore but sometimes I still look at it :) 

DD1 looks so cute today I wanted to take some pix but the bloody camera :dohh: didn't find any small screw drivers so don't know if it can be fixed, if not OH will buy me a new one he said!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hett DD1 was 7lb 13 and DD2 was 9lb 15!!!! was a bit of a shock i can tell you.

Lilli, hop eyou are ok my darling xxxxx

just made pork and apple sausage rolls for dinner and choc buns. will have to raid my cupboards to see what else i can bake etc as hubby off for the day so i have the chance.

if i can i will try and find the piccie of me at 38/39 weeks with my DD's so you can see how much bigger i got. x


----------



## Delilah

Good weights E&L your food sounds fab too! Making me hungry!!! Meant to upload these before - here's my 33 week bump pics - just flicked through my FB bump album and I keep going up and down in size I looked huge last week and at 30 weeks but my 31 week one was neat and this one looks neat ish too! Just noticed on our wedding ticker that we have been married for 7.5 years today!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 33 week bump front view.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 33 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hello ladies, Fells like I've been away from this thread forever! Have to admit I found the 30 pages of daily updates a tad daunting to catch up on :blush:

I see we have our first births! WOW that really brings it home that we're on the home straight :happydance:

Congratualtions to :baby: katy1310 and :baby: rensben!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

no update on Lilli yet??? hope she is ok.

just snook a choc bun and it was yum yum yum. shame ive only got 1 egg. cant make another batch :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh no time to read the weekends posts!! Just got back as been out all morning, wanted to see how lovely Lili got on? Take it by that last comment from E&L that noone has heard!
Sending positive vibes to you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah lovely bump and it does look huge, depends on the top, I find the ones with the tie/belt under the boobs makes the bump look bigger... I will update with pics asap. Might take some with my mobile later :) 


Hmmmmhh E&L would like some of the sausage rolls. Got no idea what to make for today, probably just going to make some mash with chicken and broccoli or something! 

Hi Ria :wave: 

Gosh I feel so tired like I got a hangover!


----------



## -Linn-

do any of you have problems getting on facebook today? it just loads a white page for me and then says it's done :dohh:


----------



## mummy2b2010

i just noticed on the front page of this thread and all the babys due on the 4th june (my due date) are boys other than mine (which atm is yellow) but i am convinced mine is also a boy, how funny???

sorry its prob a totally pointless post but it excited me haha xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yes Linn its been like that all weekend for me...driving me insane. and here too...im not sure if its my router or not but ive done everything i can think of short of smashing it with my rolling pin!!! lol


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: E&L don't know if smashing it would help lol.. it's not your router as I'm getting the same problem!


----------



## mummy2b2010

my facebook seems to be ok?? but it goes down allllll the time but today it seems fine. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

So I just checked E&L and I think it's a problem with firefox, as I have just managed to get on Facebook with google chrome, no problems.. on firefox it just loads that white page! 

has anyone got a text from Lili? My phone died upstairs earlier and I don't want to go get it now to charge as I just put DD down and she won't sleep if she hears me coming upstairs again! but I want to know if everything went ok for her today, hope so!!


----------



## -Linn-

mummy2b how exciting to guess what gender your baby is going to be, you never know you might be having that one girl due on the 4th!! I am much too impatient to wait so had to find out at my 20 week scan!


----------



## mummy2b2010

im also on firefox and no problems??? but when i get problems its usually on firefox and not safari (which is my other internet page) xxx


----------



## mummy2b2010

haha i will be totally in shock if i have a girl but ill be over the moon, me and oh are not usually very patient but we both bit our tongue at all the scans haha xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh im on firefox too....may try IE or crome too see if that sorts it.
nothing as yet from Lili Linn.....hope she is ok.


----------



## -Linn-

god knows whats wrong with facebook, it's always playing up!! 

well done for not finding out, I am glad I did unless they were wrong cause if I'm having a son he will be driven around in a pink car seat and wear pink babygros after he is born!


----------



## mummy2b2010

haha i think thats what pursuaded us not to find out as i said to my oh what if there wrong and we do the nursery all gender specific and it comes out the oposite sex haha i was getting really paranoid lol so my oh said then lets not find out so we didnt haha

its been hard tho as ive wanted to buy so many girlie pink things and little boys outfits lol but gota wait, not long now and i can buy all the gender specific stuff i want haha :D xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I guess you can always still buy, next deliver the next day lol... I left all the tags on the new stuff I got so can hopefully exchange it if needed. I still got all DDs stuff here as well so was hoping it would be another girl, we got a pink high chair, pink sandpit, pink rocking horse and so on... so it will be great to use it all again!


----------



## E&L's mummy

we didnt know with DD2, she wouldnt show us. but i found there wasnt a lot of neutral stuff out there. and even less this year, its really hard if you are team yellow.

just tried crome and that wouldnt work on either FB or here. think im gonna get that rollingpin out of the drawer and scare the router into submission!! its been like this for days now......stoopid SKY!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

e&L for me it's been like that for days, im on virgin.. internet works perfectly fine here.. so I think it's facebook. I just tried checking my yahoo mail on chrome and it would only work on Firefox :dohh:

by the way I can see you online on Facebook now, has the threatening worked?


----------



## mummy2b2010

i have to agree, we have loads of vests and baby grows but thats it as there just isnt enough neutral stuff :(

my oh said we can go shopping when baby gets here as he/she will have lots of clothes, just baby grows haha and also my family will buy us gender specific clothes :D i hope lol

xx


----------



## -Linn-

I find all the neutral stuff is for boys and not girls, but maybe thats just me!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im on but im having to refresh all the time. im only gettinig the headers of pages and none of the content. its like the page gets to 90% and then stops. ggrrrrr


----------



## -Linn-

oh no mine is working again now, even on Firefox... but then it has been on and off. 

I feel so sick and my stomach is empty, what can I eat? I fancy nothing but think it would make me feel better!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

mummy 2b..............i am also team Yellow, i was with my other 2 pregnancies as well.:flower: I never wanted to find out as i couldn't care less what i am having and just love the suprise as they pass you your bundle and tell you what it is xxx:happydance: I bought some lovely white and cream baby grows and they wore them for the first few days, but i was up and out the house on day 4 buying LOADS AND LOADS of pink!!! I will be a couch potato if it is another girl!!! :rofl:

LILI whats happening hun?????????????


----------



## emmadrumm77

oh my FB is working fine?? I have firefox and AVG xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

whats AVG? I mainly use Firefox... I never use IE!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Is an antivirus and antispyware security software for Windows 7, Vista and Windows XP. Is free xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Emma and mummy2be, I admire you for being able to go yellow. I think it would be wonderful to be yellow, but I'm much too nosey myself.

With this one, the money shot was just perfect, and when they asked if we wanted to know the sex, I said, "I can already see it!"


----------



## Ria_Rose

I use AVG, its great, although my OH swears it crashed his laptop - personally I think it was unrelated.

And I agree with fritterfots, major congratulations to all the Yellow bumps out there. Not sure I could do it.


----------



## -Linn-

oh emma I use that as well lol, but in German just didn't think of it!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Actualy I have joked that as it looks like we're going to end up with one of each I 'could' try to stay yellow should we ever decide to ahve a third. But I'm so practical I'd want to know which child's clothes to keep. lol


----------



## -Linn-

FritterFots said:


> Emma and mummy2be, I admire you for being able to go yellow. I think it would be wonderful to be yellow, but I'm much too nosey myself.
> 
> With this one, the money shot was just perfect, and when they asked if we wanted to know the sex, I said, "I can already see it!"

i guess its a boy then, i saw it too... well i saw the 3 lines but still nervous they got it wrong!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies (well afternoon for most of you!)

No news from Lili? Darn it, will check in later!

D- nice bump!!! Congrats on 7.5 years!!!

Linn, your parcel content should be done by Thursday at the rate I'm going  Will mail Emma's and Lili's tonight...

Hi Ria!!!

Welcome to the new ladies  I admire those able to stick with team yellow, I'm way to curious myself. We have some really cute gender neutral sleepers, babygrows and sleep bags, I had no problems finding them. We have not disclosed the sex to anyone so the nursery is mainly yellow and green with some blue and pink (really cute if I say so myself!). We wanted it to work for all our babies (hoping for 2-3) so didn't want to make it gender specific anyways. That will be for the "big kids" rooms


----------



## -Linn-

CJ in on of your latest pictures of petit pois I can see your nappies with pink hearts on, aren't they going to guess? 

Don't worry about the parcel hun, take your time... I am not upset if I have to wait!! 

I hope no news is good news from Lili, did she text Emma? 
Phone is upstairs where DD is sleeping and it's off so can't check!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Junebug_CJ said:


> I admire those able to stick with team yellow, I'm way to curious myself. We have some really cute gender neutral sleepers, babygrows and sleep bags, I had no problems finding them. We have not disclosed the sex to anyone so the nursery is mainly yellow and green with some blue and pink (really cute if I say so myself!). We wanted it to work for all our babies (hoping for 2-3) so didn't want to make it gender specific anyways. That will be for the "big kids" rooms

Has anyone who does know the gender felt the need to pack something 'unisex' in the hospital bag ...'just-in-case'? lol. 

I'm taking one plain white babygrow ... but only because I still can't believe I wished so hard for a girl and that I could be lucky enough to get my wish.


----------



## emmadrumm77

No i text her about half hr ago, but nothing! 
Either way it is good news, we will hear that her fluid is ok, or that Layla has been born and is ok.................she will be 35wks tomorrow, so all will be ok...................................................am still pooing myself for her though!

Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts Think happy thoughts x


----------



## -Linn-

yes Ria me, I am taking one white baby gro too, I got a box full which will go to charity asap if I am really having a girl!! I bought all those cute babygros from next I will be gutted if I cant use them and my lovely pink car seat.. I wouldnt be able to give back as it would be used to go the hospital with us! I want to install it before so it won't be in the box anymore :(


----------



## -Linn-

Emma you are right, I agree..... I feel relaxed as well but still need baby carrier then I got everything here!


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> yes Ria me, I am taking one white baby gro too, I got a box full which will go to charity asap if I am really having a girl!! I bought all those cute babygros from next I will be gutted if I cant use them and my lovely pink car seat.. I wouldnt be able to give back as it would be used to go the hospital with us! I want to install it before so it won't be in the box anymore :(

Anything I bought new still has the labels attached and the reciept inside :blush: 

The pink babygrows etc I'm taking to hosptal were from ebay so non-returnable anyway.... just really don't want to tempt fate. Silly I know :dohh: lol

Oh and there are 5 nappy boxes full of Josh's old clothes that I am ment to be going through and giving away ... told OH I'd do it after the next scan confirmed :pink: again ... but that was 2 weeks ago, lol.


----------



## -Linn-

Same here Ria, but I love those babygros, not got receipt for all as some were ordered online but at next they take the stuff back as long as the gift tag is still on and they are still doing the item in the current collection, then you can pick something else instead so could swap it all for boys stuff... but I love some of the ones I got so don't want to give em back :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> Same here Ria, but I love those babygros, not got receipt for all as some were ordered online but at next they take the stuff back as long as the gift tag is still on and they are still doing the item in the current collection, then you can pick something else instead so could swap it all for boys stuff... but I love some of the ones I got so don't want to give em back :)

Having had 17 months of shopping in the boys clothing section, I am loving looking at all the girlie things. They make some beautiful things for girls ... although I'm going to have to remind myself how quickly babies grow and not spend too much on things that might only be worn for a few months, lol.

Still feeling a bit unprepared. Prabably because we haven't had to buy much this time. Not even had a nursery to decorate, as she will probably be in the moses for a good few months first. All her 'tagless' clothes are washed and folded in a drawer in Josh's room. lol


----------



## lili24

I've just got home.. Sorry that I haven't texted or updated I am just so upset and they make you sit around waiting not knowing what the hell is going on. 

I had a scan which showed the fluid at 6cms so a slight increase since Thursday, I was happy with that. Then I was put on for a trace as usual which they weren't happy with. I was left on for hours and 3 different Drs reviewed it, and they have agreed that the baby is showing signs that she is starting to become unhappy. It also explains the reduced movements. I was asked how I feel about her being delivered this week and I just went to pieces. I can't keep up the happy face no longer, I am so fucking scared.

So anyway I've been allowed home until tomorrow, I'll have more monitoring tomorrow and I have to keep going every day until they decide enough is enough, and they have told me to be prepared every day. Feel like I'm living a nightmare.


----------



## -Linn-

I feel the same... keep thinking Im not ready Im not doing anything, but I do have everything here a baby needs. with all the £££ I saved from not having to buy anything I got clothes again just cause I thought they were cute, still got all DDs old stuff here!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I've just got home.. Sorry that I haven't texted or updated I am just so upset and they make you sit around waiting not knowing what the hell is going on.
> 
> I had a scan which showed the fluid at 6cms so a slight increase since Thursday, I was happy with that. Then I was put on for a trace as usual which they weren't happy with. I was left on for hours and 3 different Drs reviewed it, and they have agreed that the baby is showing signs that she is starting to become unhappy. It also explains the reduced movements. I was asked how I feel about her being delivered this week and I just went to pieces. I can't keep up the happy face no longer, I am so fucking scared.
> 
> So anyway I've been allowed home until tomorrow, I'll have more monitoring tomorrow and I have to keep going every day until they decide enough is enough, and they have told me to be prepared every day. Feel like I'm living a nightmare.

ah bless you hun, that sounds scary but better to get her now, 5 weeks early is nothing she will come home with you!! I am sure it will all be fine... but I can understand you are scared! I would be more scared of her being unhappy in there though... I feel bad for you but I am also excited can't wait to see her. Such a shame I can't visit you in the hospital when you go in to have her... I know the C/S is scary but planned it is so much better than emergency!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooh hun.................nearly broke my leg getting to this computer so fast after your text!
Am so sorry to hear Layla is not a happy princess at the moment............i hope she cheers up for you tomorrow!! There is nothing i can say hun, but i am here for you, infact we are ALL here for you! You must be going through so much in your head...............glad the fluid is up a bit though.

When have you got to see them tomorrow then hun??


----------



## lili24

That's why I am even more scared now, I don't want them to deliver her unless it is necessary, and I don't want them to leave her inside me if she is unhappy. They said it is a case of working out whether she is better off out or in, so all we can do is constant monitoring. It is better for this to be planned rather than an emergency section, but it is still going to be very short notice and even though I kind of know in advance.. I'm not ready!

It's at 12 tomorrow Emma :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, sorry the monitoring showed Layla is starting to be unhappy... I agree with Linn though, far better to have a planned C-section at this point than end up with an emergency C-section: babies do MUCH better with the elective ones. And hunny, she's only 1 week and 1 day away from being considered term, from the medical perspective as long as you're done 36 weeks she's term. Lungs are fully mature now that you're going to be 35 weeks, so outcome much better than if she'd come even 2 weeks ago. Sending you lots of hugs, everything will be fine my dear!!!

Ria: we know the sex with 100% confidence since we had a CVS (to look at baby's chromosomes) at 12 weeks so not at all worried since there is no way that is wrong 

Linn, I'd be using white nappies with pink hearts even on a boy, so I couldn't care less what they think! That's why I specified in the comment to the photo that this batch came in without me being able to select the patterns, which is true anyways


----------



## E&L's mummy

Oh Lili. It will be fine. they are looking after you both so well hun. im sure it will all be fine sweetie. she may just want to meet her beautiful mummy and fabby daddy as soon as possible, thats all. 
like emma said we are all here for you hun, wish i was geographically nearer so we could all have a cuppa and a natter and a cry and hug if needs be. try not to go round it all too much in your head, easier said than done i know but you could go another week if she is happy and you stressing will not help hun xxxxxx


Ria, my whole bag is neutral even tho we 80% sure girl. all the pink bits are in the drawers waiting for when we get home.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooh very cunning CJ..................xxx
My close friend has just had a baby girl :happydance: 8 days late and 6lb 6oz called Chloe Rose.............she is coming to see me Friday so i can have a snuggle...........................so excited!!! Also i have booked my maternity photo shoot for next weekend the 8th May :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ohhhhh Emma that's amazing! Can't wait to see your maternity shots! Oh and I love the name Chloé, that was on my list but DH vetoed it... Maybe I'll be able to convince him in time for the next little girl??


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.............Can i honestly say something??? Yes???? Well i will......................I honestly believe that however planned and prepared you *think* you are for having a baby the reality is that you are actually NEVER really prepared, and that you just have to take each day as it comes! Just seems to be sooner for you that the rest of us.
Just want to send you a big :kiss: and a HUGE :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Totally agreee Emma!!!!
i dont feel anymore prepared than i did nearly 8 years ago with DD1. every time and every baby is different.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I noticed your comment but I would be suspicious now :) you are right though if mines a boy he will be in a pink car seat and so what!! 

I completely agree with Emma you are never ready, I thought I had made a mistake after I had DD simply cause she never slept at night and I was a zombie but I loved her from the first second more than anything else in the world... and after a few weeks I wanted another one!!!


----------



## Hett

Lili there is nothing I can say that the others haven't already said. It truely seems like they are looking after you very well and you have every right to be shi**ting yourself sweetheart. Please rest up and take each day as it comes, will pray for you xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Lili sweetie of course you're shitscared. As the girls say, much better to have her out slightly early and be able to monitor all her vitals rather than leave her in if she's getting unhappy. Either option would be terrifying and the docs will be used to balancing out the risks each way.

You are so ready for this - it's almost time to meet your princess! Not exactly the birth you'd imagined, but still the best day EVER. hope Layla manages to cheer up for a few more days and give you a little more peace of mind xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Lili I am so sorry to hear what you have been through today - I obviously dont have any other children but was told by my brother in law that regardless of what your birth plan is, if it doesnt fit with the baby's then its out the window - and that applies to early, ontime or overdue babies.

Think of all the positve things if you can sweetie - you get to meet your princess almost 5 weeks early and she will be fine she is prepped and ready for the big world and mommy and daddy cuddles - and by the time the rest of us are ready you will be an old hat at this mothering lark and we will be wanting lots of advice and wishing ours were already here healthy and safe. 

I cannot imagine the worry you are going through but once Layla arrives you will forget every last ounce of it and be a fabulous mother. 

I dont think any of us are prepared either :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Emma - YAY on booking your maternity shoot - cant wait to see the pics.

My mw appt was uneventful - I dont go back now until 39 weeks because I see the consultant on 10 May then have the stitch out (tbc) on 24 May so I see mw on 7 June if I go that long. 

Be back later, just wanted to check up. CJ I like your new nursery pics with all your storage boxes in place too xx


----------



## nightkd

Lili :hugs: I too would be scared, but just think - you could be meeting your LO this week! If she's getting unhappy inside, then it's for the best that she's delivered where she can be monitored and cared for the best, and as CJ said - you're very nearly term anyway, so she's done all her important developing!

I know for a fact we are not going to be prepared...not as prepared as I would like anyway - we have absolutely nothing sorted at the moment (apart from a few clothes...) but we have the means to look after Bean anyway...She isn't going to care, as long as she's warm, fed and loved! It's just us wanting to have as much ready as possible in advance, nevermind the fact that there's very little we NEED! :dohh:

You're going to be a great mummy, no matter when your LO arrives :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

BTW, after getting stuck at 124lbs for bloody ages...I got on the scales last night and it read 135lbs!!!!!!! :shock: I went into the bedroom and said to DH I wasn't sure that sudden a weight gain was a good sign....and then jumped on the scales again and I'd somehow lost about 5lbs just from walking to the bedroom and back...130.6lbs.... Which isn't quite as bad :lol: Anyway, I can't remember the last time I weighed and DH reckons it was a couple of weeks ago at least...so that's not too bad, right? :lol: I just wonder if some of it is water retention because having avoided getting swollen up until now, my feet have been getting hot and swollen from time to time and even my rings are starting to feel uncomfortably tight on my finger (the past couple of days)... Is there any way to reduce the amount of swelling? I had a cool flannel for my face and hands a couple of nights ago which helped a little and I want to get a big cake box or something to make into a foot bath...but is there anything I can eat that helps with reducing water retention etc?

xx


----------



## Hett

34+4 bump pic:

https://www.tobylong.co.uk/mini/images/P4256706_3.jpg


----------



## Hett

Sorry nightkd not sure about reducing water retention (maybe google it??), but big well done on the weight gain! xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD nothing much to do about the water retention, been seeing evidence of this myself in the last 2 days with my feet swelling! Raise your legs/feet as much as you can, cut back on salt and that's about it


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ohhhhhh nice bump pic Hett! Will take some tonight when I get home, may even try to be brave and show some skin ;-)


----------



## Hett

I know CJ I said to OH 'should I put up the 'naked' bump?!!!! But we only really took it yesterday to see if it had dropped so didn't want to take another tonight so thought I may aswell! You can see the stretch marks on my side which are rapidly appearing!!! xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Lovely bump Hett :)

I was saying to DH I don't think I've put on any visible weight :shrug: but it feels like LO is taking up more of my bump, iykwim?

Hmm, I have probably been having a little too much salt...but I read that lack of salt can result in muscle cramps and that's something else I've been getting more of recently...I rarely ever got cramps before, but we were walking around an art festival on Friday night and my leg started to cramp all the way up! Ick, horrible feeling... I guess all I can do is try and find a good balance for me and keep on with the cool flannels etc for my poor swollen fingers! (Not that going from stick fingers to slightly more than stick fingers is a huge concern to me :rofl: I just fiddle with my rings already and with them going from being kinda loose to being a bit tighter....it's really irritating!! :lol:)...

xxx


----------



## nightkd

BTW, not sure if I mentioned that the MW guessed that Bean would be weighing in at about 7lbs(ish)? I still only have stretch marks on my boobs, very faint ones on top and realised a couple of weeks ago that I have 'worse' ones underneath...I can only see them when I hoist my boobs up though :lol: but they're proper purpley coloured ones (OMG, I just spelt coloured the 'American' way :dohh::haha:).... I'm not that worried about them tbh, it's all part of the package :shrug: just wondering if I'm still going to get stretchies on my tum, or if I might be able to avoid them!!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I had so much water retention with DD I lost 2 stone within 2 days of giving birth and that was not all baby and amniotic fluid and blood... so I'm hoping I won't get it so bad this time. I am waiting for the swelling every day. With DD I just got in one day when I was 34 weeks!! After that is was only flip flops for me until I had her! 

hett your bump is lovely, I would say mine is a similar size but I got bigger hips and the same stretch marks.. but they are from DD I didn't get any new ones yet! I like the naked bump pic.. I am not brave enough anymore! 

Nightkd well done for putting on some weight, but don't worry about it too much, as long as you are not starving yourself you are fine!


----------



## E&L's mummy

NightKD..i havent put any wieght on at all hun...ive lost it!! dont worry hunni bean will be absolutely fine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i lost 3 stone with DD1 and she still came out 7lb 13 xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So here is my bare bump pic as promised 
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tulip

Gorgeous bumps Hett and CJ! You're looking fab xxx

morning Lili hope you're feeling ok today. Hope Layla is being brave for mummy xxx


----------



## -Linn-

gorgeous bump CJ :) 

I wil take pic of mine with my mobile phone later! 

Lili thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## chazzette

my little girl is due on the 15th june :)


----------



## Hett

Good morning everyone!

Has everyone got sun today? Hope so! Its luuurvely here!

Hello chazzette!!! Have you had a good pregnancy so far?

Any plans for today anyone? I am doing uni work so will probably be on bnb allll day!!! Haha! 

Lili - thinking of you sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh CJ gorgeous bump! Looks so neat and perfect! xxx


----------



## lili24

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the lovely words. If you lot could come into theatre with me it'd be a breeze!

Hett that's a boy bump if ever I've saw one! You are low now, you're right! You look great. 

Cj I don't know if it's because we can see your bare bump but you look like you've popped even more :) Ive just done a bump pic, hope it won't be my last :) 

Waiting for these new sofas to arrive now, grrr, with a time slot between 9:30-1.30. If they aren't here by 11.30 we'll have to just leave or we won't make the hospital. Why can't they give a more specific time slot! xxx


----------



## Hett

Oh I know Lili, its so frustrating. Hope they hurry up! 

I know how typically 'boy' bump is mine! Its hillarious! He has gone so low now its crazy! I feel like he is going to fall out! Haha, most of his kicks are below my belly button now!


----------



## lili24

Oh 35 weeks today, I'm so happy that my ticker says all her organ systems are complete, and 35 days doesn't sound too far away does it? I really want to make it into that last box though, which would be Friday! Come onnnnn!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning all!!! 
Lilli my dear, hope your sofas turn up in time for you to go to the hospital and for Layla to be happy and you can come home and snuggle with OH on them......see the power of positive thinking:winkwink::kiss:

lovely bumps ladies. and welcome to the newbies too.

not much happening here tbh. gonna go do some food shopping after i cooked everything in sight yesterday heheheheh

just sorted out for my friend to have the girls for me thurs afternoon so i can go to the second parentcraft session. should be interesting.

anywho, will check back later and see how you are all doing. :hugs:

oh Linn....i had to uninstall firefox last night and put it back on again....seems to have sorted things, im wondering if there was a glitch in it.


----------



## Delilah

Lovely bump Hett he is lying so low now - when did he drop? I will be brave and put a naked bump one up at some point!

CJ wow Lili is right seeing your bump naked it looks HUGE in a good way of course it is so neat too.

Welcome Chazzette

Lili I hope your sofas arrive before you have to leave - good luck today hon, only 3 days to Friday and your last box :flower:

I'm working in the office most of today - will make myself stay away from personal websites until I finish my work but will check in with you all later.

E&L I have been booked on parentcraft on 19 & 26 May and 2 & 9 June - idiots they have totally not given me enough time - my stitch comes out on 24 May so I might only make one of them if things start to happen. Anyway I went mad with the community midwife yesterday and she has agreed that on 11 May she will spend 2 hours with me and Paul to cover all our options etc that they go through in parentcraft as a 121 session and that we can go on her hospital tour on 18 May with a group of others. The NCT classes didnt work out for us because of dates conflicting with work and other plans which was annoying...

Oh well must work - have a great day all xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh D how frustrating....im only going cos the second one is breastfeeding and im hoping to get some info and guidence.


anyone else having strange dreams at the moment......i keep dreaming ive gone into labour!!! i know its not the end of the world cos they will still do the section but a planned one is soooo much better than an emergancy one. my gut is telling me im not gonna go to the 10th june...my mum and dad are gonna love me if i dont...they are booked to come over and have the girls lol


----------



## Hett

D my bump dropped about 3 days ago! It was so weird, I just kinda felt like it looked different, kind of hanging down. And his movements kind of went lower, although saying that today his movements are quite high again so maybe he has popped back up! Who knows, can't wait to see my midwife next Wednesday to ask her if he is engaging!

No strange dreams (yet!) E&L, but on my '35 week' email that I get from pampers today it said strange dreams are very common around now!!!

I just had a banana as a morning snack and baby is going mental! Hillarious! 

D I might take a leaf out of your book and stay away from personal websites until I finish my work...(maybe i'll just check in once at lunch time! hehe!). Go for it with the naked bump! I felt very brave doing it! Haha!

Speak later all xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.........................Please text me, my parents are coming up at 1pm, and prop won't have tiome to pop on here! I will be worry gutting otherwise xxx I am hoping that she has a change as seems happy in her new 1cm of fluid xxxxxxxxx

Ladies.................Fab bump pics............Hett, where did that come from??? Fantastic bumpage xxxxx
CJ your little lady is so neat!

I have really bad back ache today! Think Bean turned yesterday and may have dropped, it feels like i have shoulders in my pelvis! We shall see though, my girls both turned at 34-35 weeks. Got to wait till next Thurs until the mw tells me properly.

Right must get on and mop my floors before my parents come! Hope my back hold out till it is done xxxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Morning ladies!

E&L - I've been having dreams about the labour all the way through. Mostly unpleasant ones :( I always have a boy though which could be a sign?


----------



## E&L's mummy

dopeyjopey, its weird. and so vivid. i dont remember having them with DD2


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Yes, it freaks me out... sometimes I actually wake up thinking I've given birth. 

It'd be ok if they were slightly happier dreams!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Dopey, with my first DD i had dreams all the time and she was always a boy! So maybe not xxxx I have wierd dreams, but not about birth, they are always just random and very odd xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh bless ya. i cant even explain it...its all gut feeling and i hate it when i do that...im a little spooky with things sometimes :winkwink:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma can you text me please hun cos im not gonna be back till gone 4pm. got so much to do. :kiss:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Emma - did you know you were having a girl? I find it so strange that we get these little hunches and they are wrong.

I don't mind what I have so it won't be a disappointment if it's a girl but it will be a huge shock! I've just had a 'feeling' all the way through that there's a little boy in there.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i thought both girls were boys till proved otherwise....this one ive thought girl and im hoping to check that in a fortnight or im gonna be in trouble with stuff ive bought lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll keep my fingers crossed for girl for you!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw Lili *hugs* that all sounds so scarey. But at least they are monitoring you closely, if LO needs to make an early appearance at least you know it's the best thing for her, butfingers crossed they'll be able to let her 'cook' for a fair bit longer. From friends experiences with C/S I think planned is better, apparently the surgeons prefer it as there isn't the urgency so they can do a better job my friends with planned sections seem to leave have neater scars and quicker recoveries). Good luck today, will bethinking of you.

I seriously need to start writting down the page number when I leave this thread so I know where to start reading from :)

Hett, that's an impressive bump :) Certainly looks like a boy.

Welcome chazzette!

As for me, 34 weeks today! And a MW appointment aT 1.45. should be quite routine, but will finally get my blood results back (iron count) and will be interested to find out my fundal height - been measuring exactly the same cm as weeks.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Dopeyjopey said:


> Emma - did you know you were having a girl? I find it so strange that we get these little hunches and they are wrong.
> 
> I don't mind what I have so it won't be a disappointment if it's a girl but it will be a huge shock! I've just had a 'feeling' all the way through that there's a little boy in there.

Nope i have never found out.............I thought DD1 was a boy and thought DD2 was a girl so at least i am not always wrong!
No idea this time either hun xxxx
I dare not guess either xxx to be honest i have no idea, sometimes i think G and other times think B....................so?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria i love that bump pic on your Avatar..............Is that of Joshua?
Soooooooooooooo looking forward to having mine done next weekend!

E&L.................yes i will text you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ria i love that bump pic on your Avatar..............Is that of Joshua?

Yup with a bed sheet up at the window, lol. I really want the same pic again this time but can't bolt down OH to take one, lol.

I did get him to take this one thou:
 



Attached Files:







Daisychain2lines.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emmadrumm77

That's sweet! Simple yet effective x


----------



## -Linn-

hi everyone... busy morning on here today! 

Lili I hope the sofas arrived on time and all is going well at the hospital now. 

I have been to play group and now can't walk anymore!! 

If everybody is posting naked bump pics I will do one later too. 

hope everybody is well, it is soooo nice outside today and really warm.


----------



## lili24

I'm home until tomorrow morning yay :) the baby was much happier today! It was like a completely different trace. And the sofas came before we left so I'm gonna do nothing but chill out on them!! 

Ria that pic is gorgeous x


----------



## Delilah

No news yet then. I will come back in a few hours. Try and relax a bit Linn :hugs:

Ria that is a great idea I might get Paul to do one of me that way because I dont think I could get naked with a photographer. I will post a naked bump pic though soon. 

Emma hope you enjoy your parents visit - I have eaten all my food apart from my fruit tub and am still hungry so need to wait to eat that because I have a board meeting at 5.30pm and it will be a long time until 8pm when I meet Paul for dinner. 

I was having dreams about my exes in second tri - nothing really sexual just odd and a few weeks ago I was dreaming that the baby came early and I couldnt hide him and we didnt want people to know! Very strange!

Hett there is time for me to drop then I suppose as I am only 33+1 now and my bump is still quite high.


----------



## Delilah

We overlapped Lili - so happy for you xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I am really glad everything went well... 

I am so stressed with my DD today she keeps weeing in her knickers cause she can't be bothered to go to the toilet when she is playing outside and it really annoys me, no matter what I say she just don't care!! And I know she can do it... don't know what's wrong today. Now she is in bed so I hope the rest of the day will go better.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Lili, so happy for you!!! And great timing too with the couches, one less big thing to worry about 

D - I know, my bump is huge :-( I feel huge too... 

Doing a teaching session with the residents today, my last one before mat leave! Oh and I counted how many days I have to commute to work: 10!!!! (not counting today). Can't wait to be done with the commuting!!! Our real estate agent is coming over this Saturday to get an idea of the renos we did and let us know how much he thinks we can get for this house when we're ready to sell it... Then Sunday we are driving to London (Ontario) to meet our new godchild, he was born April 16th! Elliott Preston. So excited to meet him!


----------



## Hett

WOOOOHHHOOO Lili! Go Layla!!!

Yeah D I also heard that they can drop down but come back up again and I have a feeling the little pickle has come up again now as lots of movements up high! :) Just as long as he is happy and comfy in there!

Oh Linn was your DD having too much fun outside to come in? Hope she remembers what she is meant to do when she wakes up!

Ria I also love your avatar pic! Stunning!

CJ you are tiny and look amazing! You have a lovely sized bump that is so neat!


----------



## Delilah

CJ its only "huge" because you are so petite it is a gorgeous and perfect bump hon xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett yeah she just couldn't be bothered... I know if I get angry I just make it worse... but I want her to understand I don't like it if she just keeps playing and does it in her trousers as she knows I will just change her then! Aaaaaahhhhh I am not having a good day today, feel like I'm doing everything wrong.


----------



## hayley_willis

Hey all, I just noticed in the june thread 2 babies have been born that are due after me, do you know if they were both ok? x


----------



## -Linn-

hayley_willis said:


> Hey all, I just noticed in the june thread 2 babies have been born that are due after me, do you know if they were both ok? x

https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...ames-born-30-weeks-5-dys-update-page-3-a.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/prematu...ing-sophie-27-weeks-update-pics-page-6-a.html 

hope I put the right link up, just had a look on the preemie forum! Seems like they are doing fine...


----------



## hayley_willis

Thanks x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli so happy for you hun. and thans emma i did get your text but was driving at the time.

im shattered so not gonna stay long tonight. ive been a naughty bunny and forgot to eat again so feeling very floaty. i will catch up on events tomorrow when i feel better. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Go Layla! So glad she seems happier :wohoo:


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, so glad things seem to be working out! 

I love all the bump pics, they're so lovely!

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## me and boo

hi im quite new on here but just wanted to say that my baby is due 30th june and im very happy 2 say that im havin a baby boy xx :thumbup:


----------



## FritterFots

Hi there Me and Boo!


----------



## sarahandalan

hi can i join this thread please, i'm due 28th june and its a baby boy!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Aw Lili great news!!! Get those feet up and relax for the rest of the evening :)

MY MW appointment went OK, blood tests still not back yet so she's chasing them up, so goodness knows if my iron levels are back to normal. Due more tests in 2 weeks.

Fundal height is now measuring 1cm behind my date (I know they allow 2cm either way so not worried). This is the first time I've been measured since she turned so wondering if that made a difference. My son was always behind on his measurements (even had to have a growth scan) so I was surprised to be dead on at all my other checks. .


----------



## -Linn-

welcome to the new ladies.. anyone can join!


----------



## lili24

:happydance:

Welcome to the new June mummys! 

Are you feeling any better now Linn? It sounds a stressful day. Really hoping for some sleeps tonight, our bedroom felt like the Bahamas last night and I really feel sorry for ladies who are heavily pregnant right through the summer! June is definitely a good time to be due :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili my day was just crap today, tomorrow will be a better one!! 

DD is still awake in bed talking, it does feel hot tonight in my bedroom it's 22'C. With DD I was pregnant until nearly the end of August, but it was ok... at least I still had clothes that fit me.. dresses and skirts! No uncomfortable trousers to worry about.. I just really hate winter so happy that's it's nearly the summer! 

Poor you, have been thinking of you, all this worrying must be horrible for you! I hope tomorrow goes well for you too, but considering they weren't happy with the trace yesterday I think I would just want her out. Will they definitely get her soon? Hope you don't mind me asking!


----------



## AnnieRa

Linn, Iv'e got to say, I love your t-shirt!! Can't find any like that down here! :(


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Annie dont know where you live but I found it during my first pregnancy. I just saw someone wearing it and googled it and then found it here https://www.funmum.com/maternity-clothes-shop/style/slogan-tops ... that was 3 years ago. The shirt doesn't fit anymore I think my avatar is from when I was 24 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Delilah

Welcome me and boo and sarahandalan I'm just home after a loooooong day... nice meal with Paul tho we talked mainly about the jobs he still has to do lol

Some of our good friends got burgled today never good news...

Hope u feel better soon e&l 

Typing on my new phone not used to it yet. How's the sofa's lili?


----------



## lili24

Oh I hate to hear about stuff like that D :( it really makes me angry, it's such an intrusion to think of them being in your home. 

I post from my phone more than my laptop these days, you will soon get used to it :) Are you impressed with your choice so far? My contract is up in weeks. 

These new couches are soooooooooooooo comfy! We have completely rearranged the living room for them, it's more of a practical layout for having a baby if you get me? I'm not happy that they must look so comfy our dog has tried to climb up on one already though! :lol: Little monkey! Xxx


----------



## Delilah

I no lili me too. I think I will b very happy with this phone once I get used to it xxx


----------



## lili24

Hellooooo, good morning!! 
How are we all? 
It was so hot again last night, but I got some sleep! :happydance: xx


----------



## -Linn-

I am starving lol... I didn't sleep all night cause I was hungry and couldn't be bothered to go and get food. Own fault as I didn't eat yesterday. 

Been thinking of you and hope everything will go well at your appointment soon. Do you have it far to the hospital? 

I am going to get up now, DD is lying in bed next to me already dressed and I better finally get some food!


----------



## Hett

Good morning ladies!

GOOD LUCK Lili - what time is the appt today? Glad you got some sleep! Think we might get our fan down from the loft soon, its not unbearable at the moment, but the fan really helps. Also they have started saying fans may be good for babies as it circulates the air round the room? Not sure what truth there is in it, spose it would also keep the temprature down, but I would be wary of it becoming too cold so probably turn it off in the early hours.

Oh Linn were you sick yesterday? Hope some food makes you feel better! 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett fans are good for babies :haha:... the noise makes them sleep. DD only slept with a fan for a whole year... people told me it was bad but I was soooo happy once I found that out as she then slept slept slept all night :) 

I was not sick yesterday but stressed and upset and ate very little... I am ok now :)


----------



## Hett

Oh gosh Linn, poor you for having a rotton day. Lets hope today is better.

I do like fans, but in the early hours I get very very cold with them so will probably use one but keep monitoring the room temp. Oh I didn't even think about the noise, but now you mention it I can imagine that faint buzzing noise would help baba to sleep!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning everyone!!

I haven't been on here for AGES! Hope everyone is doing OK and managing the heat? My bump feels really big now, nearly 33 weeks and I am not sure how much more I can stretch ha ha although I am sure there is a lot more strecthing to be done!

I have been sleeping with the windows open - you're right Linn it is hot at night.

At my last MW appointment they measured my LO as being long again - only by 3cm but I have another appointment next week so I can be monitored. What will they do if he is still long? Perhaps induce me early? Or nothing at all? Hmmmm

Good Luck Lili - I will log on later to see how you are!


xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Good luck today Lili I hope Layla is still a happy little princess in there :thumbup:

Hope O is better behaved today Linn. Hett I have struggled the last 2 nights to get comfortable as well - I am so glad that I wont be heavily pregnant when the nice weather kicks in!

I did naked bump pictures last night too!

Got to leave for a lunch in Manchester now will check in later xx
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 33 weeks naked bump front view.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6









Marie - 33 weeks naked bump.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## -Linn-

Hett the fan I had on in DDs room from when she was 10 months old (wish I would have known that before) was on top of her wardrobe pointing in the corner so it didn't really make the room cold but the noise was fab lol... I know it's silly but when you have spent months getting up at midnight and then not being able to leave DDs bedside (holding her hand and every time I tried to go she would cry again) then it is such a god sent. I really hope this baby will need no fan to sleep but I will try it if she won't settle. Hairdryer worked well to get her to go down as well... and yes I was desperate, but can now happily say DD sleeps like and angel I get lie ins every weekend and she never wakes up at night!!

Morning Charlotte - it is so hot here today I just walked to and from the little music makers group with DD and it's only 10 mins away and I was sweating so much I had to have a shower when I got back. It is very humid here today. The sun isn't even out and it's windy and still feels so hot - so I take back what I said yesterday!!! 

Delilah lovely photos, I will take some right now with my mobile, but be warned I look like a zebra!! Stripy :haha:


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn what a fab idea about the hairdryer!!! 

D - gorgeous bump! I can't see even the hint of one stretch mark on your tum!!! It is lovely!

I'm beginning to panic that I should get a movement sensor monitor for the baby. We have the Tomy Digital TD300 which is just sounds, but is anyone else getting a movement sensor one? OH says we shouldn't as baby will be in with us for first 6 months and I worry I will become totally obsessed with the movement sensor one. Also there isn't actually any evidence to support the movement sensor monitors helping to prevent SIDS I don't think (? Not sure though). If anyone has any advice or could shed some light it would be much apprechiated! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Anyone know what time Lili has her appt today? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett it was a coincidence she was screaming cause she was tired and wouldnt settle and I was drying my hair while OH carried her around and as soon as the thing came on she slept :) Still didn't fix the problem of not being able to put her down as she alwys wanted to be held but it made her go to sleep. So well you can try it if baby doesn't settle! 

Ok I am lucky my mobile camera is so crap apparently... as it looks like I got no stretchies, but I do I will show you another pic soon, when either my cam is fixed or I got a new one. So here is my 34 week bump :)

edit: bump pics are gone again!


----------



## Hett

Ahhhh she updated her fbook! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Anyone know what time Lili has her appt today? xxx

as far as I know it was at 10.30 I texted her and she replied when she was on the way there just after 10. I will update on here if I hear anything from her.


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Ahhhh she updated her fbook! xxx

ok we posted at the same I will check facebook now then :)


----------



## Hett

OMG Linn your tummy looks like it has got NO stretch marks either! It is such a lovely bump! Looks like it has dropped down quite low now too on that 2nd piccy!


----------



## -Linn-

regarding the movement sensor I had one for DD and it was not practical for us and she was right next to me for 10 months... but if you need it for reassurance it can be great. My DD woke up every 1.5 hrs and was then out of her bed for a while and if you dont switch the sensor off (which I forgot in the middle of the night) the alarm goes off and it is veeeeeery loud but I guess it can be very reassuring if your baby sleeps well and long which is anyway when there is a higher risk for SIDS. 

Sorry for spamming up the thread ladies!

Thanks it looks like it dropped but the baby is def not engaged I can feel that much :)


----------



## lili24

Yep I'm home :) the trace went perfect she was hip hop happy :cloud9: Im starting to feel like I might make it to 36 weeks like they originally wanted, but I won't get my hopes up because I've got a scan tomorrow to measure the fluid again and I've learnt how quickly things can change! We'll see though.. Roll on tomorrow :)

Happy 35 weeks Hett. I got the Angelcare movement monitor, just wanted it for reassurance really, I think it will help me. You might aswell keep your sound monitor for now, and if you find you need movement one you can buy the mat on it's own to use, so you would still get to use your Tomy monitor too? 

Linn you are huge, I mean I knew that already but it looks even bigger naked! I'll log onto my laptop and upload mine now :)


----------



## littlepne

Glad today went ok lili, at least every day is a day closer to 36 weeks.

I'm so achy at the moment, no matter where or how I sit it's only better when I'm in the bath and my water meter makes me not want to be sat in there every day but it's the only place I'm comfy!

Had my grandad's funeral on monday and yesterday was the anniversary of my dad's death so I'm glad that april's nearly over! Even though it nearly being May is quite scary! I can't believe how close we all are to the end!

Loving the bump pics wish my camera worked. I'll have to try and find the cable for my phone but that could be anywhere lol

xx


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne go look for the cable... thats what I had to do, didn't even take as long as I thought it would lol and it's worked out really well can't see the stripes :haha: 

Lili so happy - hope you can make it to 36 weeks... not that long to go!! 

yeah it is getting huge but I think it will slow down very soon, with DD it stopped growing a few weeks before I had her.


----------



## Delilah

So pleased Lili just saw your FB update and you are almost there now xx

Hett congrats on 35 weeks and thanks for the bump comments! I dont have any stretches (yet?) but I drink about 4 litres of fluid a day even before I was pregnant and moisturise every day too because my skin gets too dry if I dont. Linn your bump looks much more defined than mine and yours too Hett - funny how they all grow different, mine looks just round and is high too - someone posted on facebook that they expected it to be a girl - WTF!!! I have the 20 wk scan and my emergency 29 wk scan confirmed as a boy!

Today my skin is very flaky! I have changed my shower gel so it may be that but I have been using really intensive moisturisers and still dry skin... maybe I will call the docs and see if they can prescribe anything on free prescriptions!

Littlepne sorry to hear about your dad's anniversary on top of your grandad's funeral, hope you are ok xx

We got the BT 150 monitor which doesnt have a sensor mat - not sure if this is the right decision or not either but Paul didnt want to be getting paranoid about the mat... 

I am exhausted this week and cannot wait for a full office day tomorrow. I did walk 3 miles this morning though outdoors which was lovely - nobody about at 6am and it was very balmy and relaxing! Will do my Davina DVD upper body work out bit tonight I hope

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies,
Lili, so happy that Layla's tracings are great! Only 6 more days to 36 weeks, fingers crossed! 
Linn, lovely bump as usual  Funny how they look bigger on the naked pictures though, I freaked out when I saw my naked bump pic! Yay on no stretch marks, I don't have any either yet (knock on wood). I think that the gradual weight gain helps, vs sudden weight gain in third tri.
My OB appointment was this morning. Fundal height 32cm, and baby was moving so much the nurse had a hard time getting a doppler heart rate reading! Everything looks good, my OB was away today so I saw a different MD who is very sweet. I told her that I have a feeling I'll go into spontaneous labour at 36-37 weeks, and if that's the case I'll give a vaginal delivery a try.... 
Had a big fight with DH this morning over something really stupid, and it has ruined my day :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah E45 usually helps me, my skin is always dry unfortunetely. 

CJ I got stretchmarks but they are light pink and silver as they are from DD... my mobile camera is just not great so it made it look better than it actually does :) Withh DD1 I didn't get stretch marks until really late :( But fingers crossed you won't get any and I won't get any new ones. 

You are right naked the bumps look so much bigger, sorry to hear your day has been ruined by this arguement, I know just what thats like but luckily not had any for a little while. 

I am sooooo bored today, I was yesterday and I am today I wish it was bed time already, I know thats sad... feel like I am just waiting for OH to come home, make dinner put DD down and then go to bed soon after.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Hi ladies!

How are we all today? I'm getting really impatient to know whether I'm pink or blue... do any of you have any tips on how to guess from your bump?

x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah has a girl bump but shes having a boy! With boys it seems to be more out front... thats what they say anyway! 

Lili you never uploaded your pics hun, hope you're all right! x


----------



## lili24

I'm fine Linn, I'm here! I've been trying not to sit down because I just fall asleep, so been trying to keep busy! :haha:

D you have so much energy, I think you will still be doing these long walks right up until you go into labour. It's good to keep busy though.. wish I had more energy! 

CJ glad the appointment went well, I wonder if your instincts are right.. not long until we find out! Hope you can make it up with your hubby when you get home :hugs:

Hope you are okay littlepne :hugs:

Anyway my bump is here.. 35 weeks. I took a clothed picture because I always do naked ones! Small, isn't it?
 



Attached Files:







28573_406095754896_809229896_3835583_4204184_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn I have a small tube of E45 I will see if that helps I asked one of the guys here to pick it up for me at lunchtime I am like a snake my skin is shedding... 

CJ sorry you had a fight with DH you will sort it out tonight I hate that too - you leave home and end up feeling crap all day.... :hugs::hugs:

Dopey I think it depends on who you ask - I think Linn & Hett's bumps look similar but one is pink and one is blue so who knows! We know 100% that CJ is a pink bump and hers is like mine (but neater) and mine is blue!

where's E&L and Emma today? hope they are both ok

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Small but perfectly formed hon xxx lovely :thumbup:


----------



## lili24

E&L has been on FB so think she is okay, and I think Emmas parents might still be there so she is probably busy? xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hello all

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry for still being rubbish at keeping up!! I can't believe where the time is going!

Kath
xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it's not big but lovely and I have seen smaller ones, at least you won't have lots of excess skin after the birth.. I will, not looking forward to that. 

Delilah isn't it funny how we all have different bumps and different genders, think that those old wives tales are not right... hopefully as I really have prepared for team pink now!


----------



## -Linn-

Hi MrsG :wave: 

I am ok just bored lol...


----------



## Delilah

Hi Mrs G not long at all now

Lol Linn me too!!!!


----------



## Hett

Dopeyjopey post a bump pic and we can guess!

Linn - I sometimes get that, just feeling like all i'm waiting for is OH to come home, dinner and bed!!! But today been quite busy!

Lili - Great news about the trace!!! 
I didn't realize you could get sensor mats seperately. 
We also didn't want the sensor mat as worried we would get very obsessed and paranoid, we couldn't choose between the bt150 and the one we are getting! They seem very similar! But its nice to know we can get the sensor mat afterwards if we feel we need it. My poor boy is gonna be prodded and poked all night when he sleeps, I just know it! 

CJ - glad the appt went well! And sorry about your argument with DH. OH and I haven't had a big argument for a while but I know it makes you feel rotton and sets you up badly for the day, i know what you mean! 

What's for supper everyone? We are having a McDonalds as OH is having a hair cut then we have to rush to our last NCT class, so no real time for a proper supper!!!! I seriously haven't had one in about a year (always have the milkshakes though!) Very excited for it!!!


----------



## Hett

Oh Lili your bump is perfect xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

im here ladies!!! sorry its been a mad day. i checked in to check up on little Layla and lili....had to make sure they were behaving themselves...:winkwink: lol

i had tots this morning about 10 miles away, nearly killed myself and DD2 on the way back, went to hubbys for lunch and a cry, then i had cooking class at surestart centre with DD2 which was good fun, then school run and parent teacher meeting, then home. dinner for the girls was what we cooked at the class and ive just got them out of the bath and ready for bed.

im utterly shattered!!!! it reached 26c today here and ive been so hot and uncomfy and rushing round today....im gonna have my dinner and dive in the shower for an hour to calm and cool down.

if i can get a shot im happy with i will show you my naked bump later on...if not then i think im due a clothed one anyway for FB. laters dudettes!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I am glad i am not the only one who gets bored to death some days! 

I marinated some chicken fillets earlier which we will have with new potatoes and green beans... I would rather have a mcdonalds lol is your OH finally better with his bowels? 
Sounds like it if he can have a McD :) 

E&L glad you did not kill yourself, but must have been scary. the sure start groups are great aren't they? 

Looking forward to seeing your bump pic later hun :hugs:


----------



## Hett

Linn he is MUCH better! He had a bit of a down a few weeks ago after fish and chips but think that was his body saying too much too soon! The doc has given him some pills which are helping, so we will see what happens with the McDonalds tonight!!! We also had an appt on Monday night who said he is doing very well :) Let's see if I jinx it!!! 

Oh no your dinner sounds loooovely! yum yum yum xxxxx

What a busy day E&L! I jumped into the bath at 3ish cos I was so hot! Also looking forward to seeing your bump piccy xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

on the driving front...dont ask. really shook up about it...hubby is taking my car key off me tonight so im now a carless bunny. buses for me! oh deep joy!

we have had the surestart stuff happening for a while but we finally have the new centre open which is so much better than them hiring various halls and rooms all over the place. you never knew where you were supposed to be. they were 9mths late opening it!!!!!
when you have your LO's ladies the surestart stuff is a great way for getting out of the house, breaking your week up and meeting other mums etc. great for interaction for your LO's too.

we are gonna have burger king tonight....i so cant be bothered tonight and a treat would be nice.


----------



## -Linn-

OMG E&L now I so want a Burger King!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hehehehee sorry Linn

ive told him to get a double whopper large meal with onion rings too......im such a pig and i know i wont eat it all but i want it!!!!!!!!!!! and i deserve it!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## -Linn-

oh i want that as well... but my dinner won't be that bad, I am always craving junk food lol... we would be bankrupt if we had it every time I wanted it, so it's just occasionally! 

Enjoy your well deserved dinner :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i always cook but i just can not be bothered tonight. cos we live in the middle of nowhere it helps with not getting it too much.

right im offski for a bit to sort DD2 out to bed and then im gonna stuff my face and take a bump piccie and head to bed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Good evening Girlies, 

Lili - so glad that everything is goin well so far, fingers crossed you can get abit further x 

I have had an alright day today - was doing an interview techniques and selection course .........Ment i got an extra hour in bed and was home from work an hour n a half early so got to sit on the swing in the garden with a book and enjoy the sunshine. Baby wouldnt stay still during the course though so my mind was wandering to baby stuff all day.

DH is going to speak to some people tomorrow about getting home for a few days or early :D its a long shot - but the worst they can say is no! 

I have been getting a lot of pressure down low so im assuming this means that the baby is dropping down into my pelvis, cant imagine being this uncomfortable for another 32 days though :S maybe he will decide to come early. 

x x x


----------



## lili24

Gosh E&L you have been busy today! You definitely deserve a BK!! I could eat one too now, a whopper and onion rings mmmmmm!! There aren't any Burger Kings around here though :nope:

Have fun at the last class Hett :) Have you learnt much from them? 

Ohhh Tash I hope they let him home early, that would be lovely for you!! I have started to get loads of pressure down below too but she is still breech so I assumed it was just because she is getting heavier and bigger now. The MWs always say I must be so uncomfy because I've got a head, two arms and two feet up in my ribs but I don't know any different.. and I imagine it to be much worse with a head in your pelvis to be honest!

I thought you would have moved into that last box today.. Hmmm, must be tomorrow! xx


----------



## TashTash

I have a midwife appt next wednesday and 37 week scan next friday so Ill ask what the baba is doin and where he is then - at the 35 week scan last friday the doctor wasnt very informative at all (he usually is) never told me anything about the wee man really - just showed me his brain and blood flow from his brain, placenta and umbilical cord. I felt too dizzy to ask any questions and was just glad to sit up afterwards. Ah he did tell me that he was head down tho.

How exiting to move to the last box :D - you wont be far behind til your there aswell! 

Im just off the phone to DH we were discussing baby names ............again - we texted each other "our lists" earlier.............The only name we can now both agree on is Finlay - even though i thought he didnt like it. Others on the "short list" and Caleb and Nethan (Caleb is his choice and Nethan is mine) and his middle name will be Thomas - Dh's middle name and his dads name. What do you girls think?? any opionions are greatly appreciated lol 

x x x


----------



## lili24

Ahhh I'm not much help there because I like all 3 of them! I think I like Finlay the best though. Finlay Thomas, that's lovely! If you have narrowed it down to 3 now you could wait until you meet him before deciding? Because I'm sure you'd know as soon as you see him :cloud9: 

I've drank like a fish today! Which also means I've been peeing for England! It hasn't shown to help my fluid levels in the past so I don't know why I'm doing it but I want to know I've done everything I can when I go to this scan in the morning. I'm determined to get into May!! :nope:


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili...i reckon it was the steroids that made Layla unhappy hun not the fluid. the 2 days you had the jab se wasnt happy but now its worked its way round etc she has picked up.....i think you will get to 36 weeks hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks.. That's what I believe too :) it seems too much of a coincidence doesn't it. All the MWs and DRs say the steroids don't have that effect on the baby but if it made me feel so shitty I'm sure she must have felt different too! 

Us Mummys know best lol xxx


----------



## Tulip

Everything crossed for your Lili hon.... your theory on the steroids appears sound to me. Beautiful neat bump, by the way xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

exactly..you will learn and see that more and more as Layla grows up hun. 


well after a teary chat with hubby tonight ive hung my car keys up till after the baby is born. im sooo sad about it, feel like ive lost my independance. but i cant take the risk anymore. im not safe and with the girls in the car it doesnt bare thinking about what could go wrong. oh poo here go the tears again :cry:


----------



## lili24

Thanks Tulip :kiss: not long until your 12 week scan now! :cloud9: xx

E&L I forgot to ask, did you decide what you are going to do about the doula? Xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I agree very likely with the steroids... they do make us feel bad so why not the baby!! After all they obviously get to the baby if they help mature their lungs. Sometimes when I get very bad bronchitis/asthma I do have to take steroid tablets for a week and I feel really moody and unhappy when I'm on them. 

Let's hope everything will be well at the scan tomorrow, and you never know maybe drinking lots makes a little difference, your levels might have been even lower without it. 
I understand you want to do something to help it, but no matter what even if they have to get her sooner than you would like... it is not your fault!!!


----------



## Tulip

I know L, the letter arrived today and I seem to have taken it as a sign to start worrying. Am terrified of my reaction to walking into the scan room :wacko:

Sorry to hear that E&L, but definitely for the best, you've had a nasty shock today. Big hugs xx


----------



## lili24

Ahh I posted at the same time as you. Does your hubby think that's best too? I would feel the same if I had to give up my car but it's best to be safe, especially since you are driving the girls about xx


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: Tulip it is only natural to worry about the scan isn't it... we all did and I think in your case even more so as sadly last time it was such devastating news when you had that scan!! My fingers are crossed for you. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

poor you E&L.. but if it's not safe than better to lose your independance. I wish I could say or do more :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lili, i rang her and left a message that night, so that must have been well over a week ago and ive heard nothing. not even a message on the answerphone.....not sure how to take that.
and i agreee with Linn......this isnt your fault at all and if you thin for one second that it is im gonna come over that sid eof the country and smack your bum!!!!!! :kiss:

thanks Tulip...i just feel like such a prat....i shouldnt be surpirsed in some respects. i crashed into the driveway wall with DD2 just before i stopped driving. i think im just sooo tired its affecting my concerntration...im not sleeping more than an hour or two in one hit. all in all its for the best but hard to swallow.


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry ladies we keep overlapping each other. thank you for your words. its very difficult to explain but cos of the way of life we have with hubby's job, driving is such an important part of my life. i couldnt cope with him being in a sandpit and me not driving for the whole 6/7mths for example....i would loose my mind. 

oh well looks like he is gonna be doing the food shopping for the next few weeks lol!!


----------



## lili24

Thanks Linn, it makes perfect sense! 

Hugs Tulip xxx We're all here for you, and Ruby will be watching over you! I wish I could tell you not to worry but I know that's impossible. Everything will be crossed for you!! xx

Oh E&L I'm not sure about that either, I don't like it when people don't get back to me like that! Hopefully she calls soon with an explanation?? Otherwise it'd be a shame.


----------



## lili24

Yeh we overlap it's because I'm so slow on this phone lol! 

Well that can only be a good thing about the food shop though, lol. Is there much public transport where you live? You don't have long to go now :hugs: I understand though, I'd hate to go without my car, but you've gotta be safe xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> Yeh we overlap it's because I'm so slow on this phone lol!
> 
> Well that can only be a good thing about the food shop though, lol. Is there much public transport where you live? You don't have long to go now :hugs: I understand though, I'd hate to go without my car, but you've gotta be safe xx

its not brill but doable. town is about 8miles away, maybe 10. its just harder work with a pushchair and 21mth old in tow. 

just as an indication of how smushed my brain is at the moment....
i bought a tandem pushchair on ebay earlier in the week. better for public transport and takes up less room int he car etc than the dog walking one. 

so im sat thinking about using the buses etc and get in a panic cos im gonna need the DOUBLE pushchair for next week to get to the things i want to do. we need to collect it this weekend dont we????

eeerrrmmmmm no!!! you only have one child with you at the moment you idiot!!!!!! butterbean isnt here yet, so you cna use the single for a few more weeks yet!!!!!! i mean, how stoopid am i??????:dohh:


----------



## -Linn-

hun you are not stupid just worried about lots of things. You see I can't drive... I swapped a big house in the country for this tiny one in town because I hated hated hated my life out there and not being independent. Must be horrible for you though as you are so used to it. But it is not forever and most important things is you and the kids being safe! 

Now I can walk everywhere (ok the pelvic pain is restricting it a bit but thats not forever) and I feel so much better, it will also help keep you fit to walk around more... hope it won't be too distressing for you to cope with the change!


----------



## Elle Number 4

TashTash, my middle son is named Finn Thomas, so I am completely biased towards that name!!!


----------



## littlepne

Finlay Thomas is on our emergency "what if it's a boy" back up list! One of the only boys names we can agree on! And Thomas is DH's middle name too!

I have far too many cables and wires for different things. Maybe we change our phones too often lol can find a cable for everything except the one I need! Will keep looking!

Up far too early today, more sickness!


----------



## E&L's mummy

33 week mark for me today!!!! and first day without wheels!!

wish me luck xxx


----------



## lili24

Good luck E&L!! Happy 33 weeks!! :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## -Linn-

Happy 33 weeks E&L 

Lili good luck for the scan - hopefully they will just send you home again. 

I already made breakfast and lunch for OH and now I went back to bed for a bit until DD wakes up. Which I have a feeling might be soon. 

Hope today won't be so long andboring like yesterday... I just don't have the energy to do much, I can't sleep anymore my hips hurt so much when I lie on my sides and when I lie on my back my baby beats me up loads :haha: 

So far I am in a good mood though :) Hope everybody else is well. xxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks, fingers crossed!! Today is not the day.. Im getting to that last box first!

I had a good sleep actually apart from zillions of toilet trips, but it was so hot again. Had all the windows open and it was like sleeping in a safari park with all the birds tweeting!! 

I do feel sorryfor you Linn because I'm so uncomfy with a little bump I can't imagine it to be any bigger, it must be hard! 

I keep thinking we have a new member on here, I don't recognize you with that avatar :haha: xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh lol shall I change it back? 

That's right you gotta get to that last box first, I got everything crossed. 

:haha: safari park, sounds like that doesn't it. Here the birds are so loud as well, we even get sea gulls but live an hour from the sea! 

It's only been the last few days my hips have been hurting, with DD1 I was so much more uncomfortable.. I don't want to complain, not working makes a lot of difference! 

I am starving will go downstairs for some breakfast now, when is your appointment today?


----------



## Delilah

Congrats on 33 weeks E&L I think it is only natural you are feeling like this with no wheels - I would be exactly the same but if you are not concentrating then not worth the risk - not long to go hon anyway. By choice I actually walked just over 3 miles to our Heywood office today (first time I've done that), I may walk home too or get Paul to pick me up depending on how I feel later.

Tash I hope you get your hubby back early that is cool and congrats on being the first one of us in the last box! Lili you will be there real soon and you will make it to May, I agree with everyone else that the steroids were too mcuh of a coincidence especially as she has been ok since. Good luck with your scan - I will check in later - I have a full office day today and once I get started I need to stay off personal websites!!! 

Tash I like Finlay Thomas too - Finlay was one of our names but my friends have named their children all the ones I liked! We have settled on Nathan so I also like Nethan - but would he spend his time having to correct everyone? That was my worry with lots of names - it took us forever to decide on a boys name!

Tulip :hugs::hugs: it is so normal to worry hon, please try and stay positive. After my m/c last year I was absolutely in bits before my 12 week scan - I fully expected them to tell me that I had another MMC especially with no symptoms. I am sure you will be fine - what day is your scan?

p.s. Lili (&CJ) Layla & Zoelle are still Junebugs regardless of them being born in May!!!!

Linn leave the avator its cool xx

Hope you're ok today CJ?

Have a great day everyone

Marie xxx


----------



## -Linn-

wow Delilah well done for walking that far... I think I would need a shower if I walked for 3 miles.. 1 mile yesterday was enough and I was so hot and sweaty!


----------



## lili24

Noooo Linn don't change it, just gotta get used to it! :haha: Did you ever get an appointment for physio? 

It's at 11 today, I'll text ya! 

Thank you D :) Enjoy your office day! 
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Funny you're asking, after the midwife referred me for 4th (!!!!) time last week I had an appointment come through yesterday for May 18th. Better late than never, might at least make giving birth a bit easier!


----------



## Hett

Oh TashTash it would be fab if DH could come home a bit early, fingers crossed!
LOVE love love the name Finlay, but OH isn't sure :(

Lili NCT has been amazing, I have loved the classes so much! I didn't have a clue about any of it before, but whether I will remember any of it when i'm actually in labour is another matter. I really feel OH has benefitted so much from them too, he knows so much! lol! I met such lovely people and we are all doing a baby massage course together once the babies arrive! I would 100% reccomend!
Good luck for today Lili - I'm sure Layla is a happy bunny again :) xxx

E&L sorry to hear about hanging up the car keys, deffo for the best though and it won't be long before your back behind the wheel! xxxx Happy 33 weeks!!!!!

Cor well done D on the long walk! That's fab! Is it a lovely morning with you? Its beautiful here!

Stuck inside doing work today :( xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well ive just done the 3mile walk to and from school with both girls and the dog. was kinda nice to be honest but made my morning a little more hectic to be out the door earlier. 
the parentcraft has been cancelled for today, which in some respects im glad about. im too tired to pay attention today.

Lilli i will pop back later and check up on you both.
CJ..hope you are ok hun.
Linn. im getting to that point too. i can do about an hour on one side and then have to turn over and only with a pillow in my legs.
D, have a good day in the office hun. 
Hett...get some study done!!! E&L has spoken lol xx
Emma hope you are having a nice time with you parents visiting.xx


----------



## -Linn-

well done E&L for managing the walk, hope you got lovely weather like we do here, they forecast rain for today here but it's lovely, the sun has been shining since 5 am I think and there is not a cloud to be seen! im going to tidy downstairs now and then take DD to the park :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

it really grey here but very humid. enjoy your tidying xx


----------



## Delilah

Linn glad you got your physio appt better late than never indeed....

Well done on your walk E&L - Hett it is dry but grey here no sun today!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:
My parents left an hr ago :cry: was lovely to see them, and to have them for 2 sleeps xxxxxxxxxxxx
I popped in briefly yest to see how Lili got on...........hope she is ok now, she should be having the scan now xxxxxx

Welcome to the new June mummy's xxxxxxxx

I have just had to read from page 195!!!! You ladies know how to chat :haha:

Linn...............Wow at the bumpage!!! That is one large bump there hun xxx

Lili............so neat your bump.................i hope you get to last box tomorrow, am sure she will behave xxx

E&L..............sorry to hear about your ban on driving :cry: but congrats on 33 weeks xxxx

D..............hope you slow down soon xxx

I have been totally looked after by my parents the last 2 days, my mum cooked and tidied for me.............love her!

Today have had a shitter.............My eldest DD has had a bit of bullying from this boy............i reported it to the school, as was getting worse...........and today his mum came up and threatened me and then pushed me off the pavement, infront of her 3 kids and my youngest DD2..........told the school, but to be honest what can they do??? She is a bit of a nutter....................shame because the school is lovely, and are dealing with her son in the correct way, but she obviously doesn't want to believe that her son is such a thug!!! There have been other parents complaining about him.
Anyway..................i suppose from now i need to make sure i have someone with me at all times..................especially as am 8months pregnant..............i mean what on earth was going through her head??? Shame there were no witnesses as well!!!

Hey ho...................not looking forward to seeing her (psycho mum) in the playground today when i have to pick DD up!! OH is coming with me xxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Emma that is awful - why do some people think that violence is the only way to deal with things. If that is her attitude then it is no wonder that her son has the same tendancies. I hope DD1 is ok and you are right to bring DH with you, hope you dont see her xx

I'm ok hon, I feel fine and dont feel I am doing too much - I will slow down if I get to that point xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma :hugs: when i was having issues at DD1's old school i arranged to pick her up later then the others and drop her off early. im not saying you should do that but if it gets too bad hun its an idea. the other option is the police if needs be. xxx

do you have other friends you could go with when OH cant come with you???


----------



## -Linn-

Emma if she pushed you, you should report it to the police, simple!! Sorry to hear that though... now doesn't make you wonder why the son is such a bully. Obvious were he got it from!!! 

I was just at the park with DD and now I'm shattered!

Oh and I had a text from Lili, scan and trace went well, she is now waiting to see the consultant!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2 Linn..................her fluid is still at 6cm...............so all well xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

good good. :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Thats fab news for Lili and on fluid staying at 6cm 

I can stop checking in now till later lol - although I'm here on my own and getting loads done - ticking of my to-do list like a trooper!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm so tired I'm falling asleep on the couch... am hungry but what to have? And how to find some energy to get up and get it, anyone got any ideas? 

I already prepared a tomatoe, smoked bacon, red pepper and philadelphia sauce to have with pasta later for dinner... but no idea what to have for lunch!!


----------



## grumpygal76

:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on, not feeling too hot with the argument yesterday... Things are semi-sorted now.

Yay Lili, great news!!! 

Emma, I can't believe you got shoved at 8 months pregnant, if she touches you again go to the police.

Delilah, sorry I haven't messaged, I've been in a bad mood and didn't want it reflected in my email :-( Will try to write today! Have a great day at the office! I know what you mean RE: check list, I have a huge pile of charts next to me which I have yet to start tackling...

Hett, so glad to hear that OH is starting to feel better 

E&L thanks hun! Hope you're doing OK too :hugs:

Linn, I seem to have more energy when I HAVE to do things like go to work. On days where I work from home and weekends, I'm much more lethargic. Weird eh?

After tomorrow, only 2 weeks of work for me :happydance: 

Oh, yesterday a patient I had listed urgently for a liver transplant only 2 months ago got a call that there was an anonymous liver donor ready to give her a piece of theirs! She's 19 years old with a horrible genetic disease that will be cured with this liver transplant. I'm so excited for her, and cross every finger and toe that it goes well and she can be a normal young woman again thanks to this generous donor!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I know what you mean once I get up to do something I actually feel less tired, but I have slept so little during the last 2 nights I seem to have no energy left once DD is in bed at lunch time. I hope she sleeps as long as possible today.. I know that's mean but am so so so tired!

Good to hear things are going so well for your patient and how generous of someone to donate her a piece of their liver!!!


----------



## TashTash

Yey im in the last Box woop woop :happydance:

Hett - My hubby wasnt sure on Finlay either and Im not even sure when he started liking it TBH...............was just randomly on his names we like list. 

D - The only thing that puts me off Nethan a little is not correcting people but the fact that when some people say it they say Neffan ........really winds me up! lol 

Just think we should start calling our little man by his name otherwise im sure he will come out and we will still be calling him baby Hamish (we have been calling him that since i was 7 weeks pregnany and didnt even he was a little man :shrug:)

It is all getting real that i am going on maternity leave now and have been asked what i want the girls to buy me so i dont either end up with crap or something i already have - Ive suggested a BUMBO and tray as i was buying one anyways, and im not sure what else.............told my best mate to come see what he has then she can make an informed decision herself lol. It makes me feel really uneasy telling people what i want them to buy me :blush:

Still only 9 actual working days left now until i have a spot of leave before maternity leave kicks in ..............although i have already agreed to come in on one day for a meeting with the Nursery Managers and my boss is already talking about how i should use my 10 back to work days :wacko: 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine ................we have 29c here in sunny Bielefeld today! just about to leave work, get the sun glasses on and the choons pumping in the car for my 45 min drive home 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash congrats for making it to the last box.. 

I like the name Finlay. Wow 29'C... I am glad it is not that warm here!


----------



## lili24

Hey ladies.

Yep my fluid was at 6.1cms again, and the trace went fine too! I had to wait around until 2pm to see a consultant though so just got home. It was basically to review whether or not I need daily monitoring or whether I would be allowed to go back to twice a week. Anyway I need to continue going each day :( but at least we are being looked after well, they just won't risk anything and that's fine by me. So I guess we keep plodding on.. but it's not for much longer. I can't believe in the next week or so my little girl will be here! 

They have let me buy a pass for the car park now too, because it was costing us about £5 a visit but they let me buy one for £10 to last a week.. that will be good when OH is visiting us too! 

CJ glad you are feeling a bit better today and things are semi-sorted. I got goosebumps reading about the donor, how amazing.. proves there are still some lovely people left in this world. 

Emma I'm so angry for you!! That woman sounds absolutely vile, is it any wonder her child is such a horror when she thinks it is acceptable to go around doing that. It would be disgusting doing that to anyone but nevermind a pregnant lady! :hugs: :hugs: Hope you're okay.

Gonna catch up on the rest of the posts now xxxx


----------



## littlepne

Lili - If you didn't have to go in every day you'd probably only end up worrying anyway, and like you say, it's not for long. But that's another day gone!

Tash - I don't like telling people what to buy me either! MIL asked for a list of stuff we needed which I assumed was for the whole family to pick from. The next day I got an e-mail saying that they'd got everything I wanted and then I felt bad for the other people who want to buy us stuff when there's not a lot I need. I sound ungrateful, I'm not! I feel bad enough when people want me to tell them what I want, but I feel worse when it's nothing iykwim


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli pleased they are keeping an eye on you. i know its frustrating but i thnk its for the best.

Ladies, ive got some brilliant news.

hubby just phoned to tell me we have got our posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance: im so flipping happy!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

we havent got the exact dte yet but looks like it will be in the summer. im not saying on FB yet for those who have me but needed to share with someone and you lot were the first i thought of!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im soooooo happy!!!!!!!

now we have got to try and get up there to look at the schools etc before i have this baby.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili glad everything was well, better to go in every day... although it must be such a nuisance, at least it is not costing you a fortune for the car park anymore, at our hospital it costs much more than £5 for 2-3 hrs. And you can only get a pass for a whole day when you're in labour. My OH always parks around the corner where there are just normal houses!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L i am really pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## lili24

OMG that's fab news!!!! :happydance: couldn't have happened at a better time really could it? Yay!! x


----------



## Delilah

Linn your pasta sauce sounds lovely I am making spaghetti carbonara tonight (low fat version) but will try your sauce one of these days.

CJ its ok I emailed you before because I was worried - what fab news about your patient - I have always been an organ donor and carry a card with me - I figure if I can help someone when I'm gone then so be it but I'm not sure about doing it just because -people are amazing.

Lili good news on the pass and I think its better they see you every day - you will make it to May just one day to go and every other day is a bonus - although I think part of me would be too excited to meet my baby knowing it is so close!!!

Yay E&L so so happy you got your news - congratulations!!!!!! 

I posted our settes in the sitting room on Loot today and have someone coming round at 8pm to view them now I have to go home and dust and vac around the house lol

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah, it was just what I found in the fridge... just threw it all together with some onion and herbs :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh E&L so excited for you!!! Must be nice to finally have it confirmed so you can start working on the technicalities before LO gets here 

FINALLY done my report for the court case! I'll be charging the insurance company for 15.75 hours, phew... Now I just hope I won't be called to trial as a medical witness :cry:


----------



## lili24

Oh good luck D.. hope they buy them!! :)

Yeh, I'm 50% excited and 50% terrified but that's only because of having a C/S, weird aren't I? Why have I got to be such a wimp!!!!!!! They told a lady she would be having a C/S tomorrow morning when I was there, and she said.. 'oh, okay!' I couldn't believe it.. they only have to say the word and I start hyperventilating. :haha: :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

I understand it Lili, but since my midwife said my baby is back to back and it will make labour complicated again I am hyperventilating as well and wish I would have a C/S. Aaaaahhhh wish there was another way for the baby to magically come out lol


----------



## AnnieRa

Back to back Linn? You suffering from backache? poor thing xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili to tell you the truth, I'm more terrified of vaginal births and potential complications of emergency C-sections than of planned C-sections... Planned C-sections have a MUCH faster healing time, much lower risks of complications and much better fetal outcomes than emergency ones!


----------



## -Linn-

AnnieRa said:


> Back to back Linn? You suffering from backache? poor thing xx

yeah backache... but I am mostly terrified, as my labour with DD (it was induced as I never had any contractions) was horrendous, I really felt traumatised afterwards for quite a while and now I'm scared it will be just be the same again, endless long induction which might even end in a C/S anyway. I want a normal labour this time!!!


----------



## lili24

I know what you mean CJ, I am happy that this will be planned. Having a really long labour and then an emergency C/S anyway would be absolutely awful. 

I'm just a wimp, I don't mean to go on about it so much. I'm just still trying to adjust to the idea of it all xx

Linn you deserve a straightforward labour this time, one push and she is out lol x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, I pushed for 5 hrs last time!!! And I was already prepped for the C/S as well I never forget how much I cried all that pain for nothing... but then luckily I still managed to push her out with forceps! 

Anyway whatever will be will be!


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> I know what you mean CJ, I am happy that this will be planned. Having a really long labour and then an emergency C/S anyway would be absolutely awful.
> 
> I'm just a wimp, I don't mean to go on about it so much. I'm just still trying to adjust to the idea of it all xx
> 
> Linn you deserve a straightforward labour this time, one push and she is out lol x

yep it is Lili. it was 21 hours from waters breaking on their own, to DD1 being born by emergancy section. was flipping awful. and the recover was soooooooo long. was much better with DD2.

and your not a wimp... it natural to feel nervous about the unknown. i was the same with DD2. even tho i had had a section before i hadnt had a planned one and it was sooo different. i was a blubbing shaking wreck sat on the edge of the bed hanging onto the HCA for dear life while they preped my back.

the way i feel physically today, i will be racing the theatre team down to the operating room.....a huge part of me wants my body back now thank you very much. lol

Linn im sure it will be easier this time. if nothing else you know when to say enough is enough and get pushy with them if you need to. i found they didnt listen to me first time round cos what would i know??? i hadnt had a baby before but i knew my body wasnt happy and i knew she was stuck. took them best part of 15 hours to figure that out by themselves.
sorry CJ dont mean to speak bad about the medical profession but sometimes they dont listen and thin they have all the answers. xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili hun you're not a wimp!!! It's scary no matter what, but just trying to reassure you that what they have planned for you is for both you and Layla's best benefit :hugs: I'm scared too, I think we all are!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im not scared....IAM INVINSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

sorry ladies im in such a good mood tonight and you lot get to put up with me!!!!! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## FritterFots

I can barely keep up around here! I guess it's the time difference of me being in the states, but by the time I check in, you all have 8 pages. 

E&L, sorry about the driving, but hooray for 33 weeks! 

Lili, it's good that they're going to continue to monitor you everyday. It's a pain, I'm sure, but it's for the best. And don't be too frightened of the c-section. It goes quickly, it's over before you know it, and you'll have LO in your arms. 

Emma, holy hell @ the psycho mom! What on earth was she thinking? You said you told the school about it, right? Maybe on days when you don't have anyone to go with you, you can phone the school ahead of time and they'll have someone stand as a lookout with you. 

Tulip, best of luck to you. I don't know the story (I'm new here), but hold your chin up, and I'm sending pixie dust your way that the scan goes well.

Was it CJ that said only 2 more weeks til maternity leave? I get confused easily.

I'm not getting much done lately. My sciatica is acting up. Walking, tidying up, all of it is a bother nowadays.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, only 2 more weeks of work for me!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I'm in Canada so also have the time-lag problem with our lovely friends from over seas


----------



## TashTash

Guess what .....................Hubby just phoned HE'S COMING HOME!! Only for 9 hours though :( but im a very happy bunny!! He should be home about 10pm and will be leaving again at 7am. I hate being an army wife sometimes! BUT after 11 years together it still gives me butterflies to think ill get to spend the night with him. :D

Lili - glad everything is goin welll with Layla, Im sure everything will be fine with the C-Section. Im convinced that ill end up having an emergency C-Section because of my SPD and the fact that i am petite and have narrow set hips :( The german doctors like you to at least try natural for the first baby, even though the Midwife has already expressed her concern that i may struggle. So if they agreed to an elective C-section i would be over the moon.

Got a very fidgetty baby who has been "breathing" getting hiccups and moving around all day - he is clearly getting bored in there haha 

x x x


----------



## FritterFots

Tash, that's great that you'll have the night with him!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ the first time round I was not scared, I was not the member of a forum and I couldn't wait to go into labour to meet my baby! This time I wasn't scared but getting like that now... 

E&L thanks hun, you are right this time I will not push for 5 hrs... never! 

Enjoy your night TashTash!


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L.........................yay hun., so pleased for you xxx

Lili.................now i know how painful a vaginal birth is, a cs sounds like a luxury.............if i did,'t have 2 other kids i would have said yes to one when they offered it! 
Linn.............my baby is back to back with me as well...............lets hope i don't have a 50+ labour like i did with DD1 when she was back to back with me xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I had a 40 hour labour two... the thought of it all being the same as it was with DD1 really freaks me out, it has got to be better this time!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am sure it will be DD2 was back to back with me, but somehow turned at the last minute??? Very odd!!
They say that you cut the hours in half, so 40 hrs, you should have a 10hr labour this time?? However i went from a 58hr labour with DD1 to a 6hr with DD2?? They are always different................lets hope so cause 3hrs seems very quick and painful!!!


----------



## lili24

48 hours... 50 hours... OMG! :nope: can we go back to first tri please where all we chatted about was morning sickness and counted down to our scans! This is getting TOO scary now! :haha:

E&L you make me laugh!! I can picture you racing them there LOL.

Awwww Tash have a lovely evening!! xxx


----------



## lili24

OH! I forgot to tell you lot that my fundal height is actually 34cms!!!!!!! I was 6 weeks behind at one point so now it has caught up!! My belly must just look small cos I'm so tall :) :)

I know FH is a load of poo but I was sooo proud. :haha: :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats fab Lili... think mine is 34cms too! You also have better stomach muscles than me thats why I'm so big!! All got stretched by DD. 

Emma you said half of 40 was 10 that would be great but isn't it 20? Yours is great from 58 to 6 hrs. I would like mine to be so much less. I have been reading too much on the forum these last few days about back to back labours!


----------



## caleblake

Hi june mummies to be. Im just dropping in to let you know i have a date for my section, im due 3rd of june but have been in hospital a lot due to health reasons im being taken in on 10th may which is in 11 days time! I will be 36+4 and had steroid injections at 28 weeks so fingers crossed he should be fine. Any advice for a first time mum or from people who have had previous sections would be greatly appreciated. I will text my bumpbuddy babyjayne who is also due on the 3rd with my updates. Wish me luck x


----------



## lili24

I can't wait to have stomach muscles again I know that much!! I am jealous of your belly button though, the way it hasn't popped right out, mine is gross!

I'm soooooooooo tired and hot!!!


----------



## lili24

gash02 said:


> Hi june mummies to be. Im just dropping in to let you know i have a date for my section, im due 3rd of june but have been in hospital a lot due to health reasons im being taken in on 10th may which is in 11 days time! I will be 36+4 and had steroid injections at 28 weeks so fingers crossed he should be fine. Any advice for a first time mum or from people who have had previous sections would be greatly appreciated. I will text my bumpbuddy babyjayne who is also due on the 3rd with my updates. Wish me luck x

Good luck hun!! 
I had steroids last week to prepare for an early section and all of the June Mums have been brilliant. I'm aiming to get to 36 weeks now. We have talked about C/S a lot on this thread over the past week or so because I've been hounding them with questions so you might find some of it helpful :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili it has popped all out, I got a scar above it from my piercing thats why it looks like that I will take a clearer pic soon and you won't be jealous anymore, trust me.... :hugs: you will look amazing again after the birth, I won't!!! I once used to look nice but feel like since I had my DD1 I really look awful and that's not just my belly!


----------



## lili24

No you don't look awful at all Linn!! 
There's no way I will look amazing.. I will be adjusting to being a Mummy and like a corpse after just one sleepless nigh,t whereas you will already be used to it and like a pro! xx


----------



## nightkd

I feel a bit naughty... I just had a frozen ready meal for lunch (fancied something hot, but easy...) with a slice of bread.... but then I topped it off with some yummy vanilla ice-cream and fresh blueberries (which I feel less guilty about :thumbup::haha:)... Bean started getting a bit excited (I guess from the cold) and gave herself hiccups... :lol:

At least I can feel her now! I woke up at 11:30am and she wasn't moving...could feel all these limbs sticking out, so I poked, rubbed etc and she didn't react in the slightest, not even to me jiggling my belly about!! Took about 10 minutes before I clicked my knee and it made her jump! She must've been in a deeeeeeeeep sleep! :)

xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Evening ladies. forgive me i havent really caught up on the posts cos you lot chat too much :haha:

told the parentals about the posting...they not happy at all. hubby's ones think its fab. its an hour on the plane from Edinburgh to them in france......all in all it will prob take us less to fly than it did to drive when they lived in northamptonshire. 

im just about to tuck into some cheese on crumpets yum yum yum.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - hahaha I am so scared, how horrible it was all the sleepness nights, I am hoping this baby will sleep a bit more than DD, I am sure yours will as my DD really slept very little in her bed. I am just not confident anymore... think that's the main problem. But it is getting better :) 

Thanks anyway.. I feel so old now, I was 23 when I had DD and now when I look at pics of myself I feel like I got 10 years older in the last 3 years.


----------



## caleblake

lili24 said:


> gash02 said:
> 
> 
> Hi june mummies to be. Im just dropping in to let you know i have a date for my section, im due 3rd of june but have been in hospital a lot due to health reasons im being taken in on 10th may which is in 11 days time! I will be 36+4 and had steroid injections at 28 weeks so fingers crossed he should be fine. Any advice for a first time mum or from people who have had previous sections would be greatly appreciated. I will text my bumpbuddy babyjayne who is also due on the 3rd with my updates. Wish me luck x
> 
> Good luck hun!!
> I had steroids last week to prepare for an early section and all of the June Mums have been brilliant. I'm aiming to get to 36 weeks now. We have talked about C/S a lot on this thread over the past week or so because I've been hounding them with questions so you might find some of it helpful :) xxClick to expand...

thanks so much i will take a look at the posts from the past week. I hope you get to 36 weeks hun. I was aiming to get to 37 so just falling in the middle. Will keep my eye out for updates x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow................Linn, you had a non sleepy baby.
DD1 slept from 7-7.30 from 3months and DD2 slept throught the night from birth!!! I had to wake her when she was little as she had Jaundice as being a newborn i couldn't leave her for more than 4hrs without food!!! not bad for a breast fed baby!
I have had it soooooooooooooooo easy (except the 58hr labour).
I bet this one will come out with the devil horns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> Lili - hahaha I am so scared, you know how horrible it was all the sleepness nights, I am hoping this baby will sleep a bit more than DD, I am sure yours will as my DD really slept very little. I am just not confident anymore... think that's the main problem. But it is getting better :)
> 
> Thanks anyway.. I feel so old now, I was 23 when I had DD and now when I look at pics of myself I feel like I got 10 years older in the last 3 years.

i was just 23 when i had DD1. and 29 when i had DD2. im gonna be nearly 31 when i have this one....now thats old!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and i think we all are having low confidence moments as it gets nearer. its only natural. but we will have each other to talk things thru with and share. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Dont feel naughty KD! I eat whatever the hell I want.. not long to go being pregnant now so gotta make the most of it!! :haha:

I've never tried cheese on crumpets though!! Are they nice?? :wacko:

E&L I'm sure they will come round to the idea! Either way, you and hubby are happy and that's all that matters :hugs:

Linn I get ya! Well I'm 23 now so the same age as when you had O.. and I already feel like I've aged 10 years during this pregnancy! You don't look 10 years older though hun, but I know what you mean about feeling it LOL xxx

Good luck Gash xx I get monitored every day at the minute so I'm always updating. You have done well to get so far, and just think how soon we will be mummies!! It's very exciting and scary at the same time I know xxx


----------



## lili24

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Lili - hahaha I am so scared, you know how horrible it was all the sleepness nights, I am hoping this baby will sleep a bit more than DD, I am sure yours will as my DD really slept very little. I am just not confident anymore... think that's the main problem. But it is getting better :)
> 
> Thanks anyway.. I feel so old now, I was 23 when I had DD and now when I look at pics of myself I feel like I got 10 years older in the last 3 years.
> 
> i was just 23 when i had DD1. and 29 when i had DD2. im gonna be nearly 31 when i have this one....now thats old!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and i think we all are having low confidence moments as it gets nearer. its only natural. but we will have each other to talk things thru with and share. xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

31 is not old!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey there ladies, no talking about being old! I'll be 37, 12 days after Zoëlle is born and Delilah is near my age


----------



## -Linn-

Emma, she slept lots but only on my arm, she woke for food and then there was no putting her down or she would scream... she was traumatised from the birth which is why I am so scared of another back to back one. Her neck was not straight after the birth and she could only look to the left but the useless GP just said to wait 6 weeks. 

Lili you understand me, I feel 10 years older. I know I am not but my body did get ruined from putting on all that weight than losing it all again fast... lots of stretchies and extra skin. It got better after a while but I lost my confidence. But I know it will all be fine, my OH loves me anyway :) 

Gosh I can't believe I am not tired anymore, I was sooooooo tired all afternoon and now DD is in bed and I could go to sleep and I can't, and I got nothing to do :(


----------



## nightkd

I'm turning 20 in 2 days!!!! :cry:

:haha:

xxx


----------



## lili24

I know I seen it on FB KD :happydance: You are the baby of the Junebugs xx

CJ you don't even look 27 to be honest! :) You look great!


----------



## Delilah

Guys you are all so young - I am 39 and expecting my first baby - that is old! although I do get told that I look alot younger than that which is nice. 

I have also had over 20 years of pleasing myself, being totally selfish, very spontaneous and foot loose and fancy free - our lifestyle is that of self-centred indulgence in honesty. I didnt even want children until I got pregnant by accident last year and we discussed it after the m/c and decided it was something we wanted and I know that we have been so lucky at our age to conceive so quickly and get such good test results back etc. 

I wonder how I will adapt to motherhood full stop. It terrifies me. Especially as I will pretty much carry on as normal with work etc and I have to get a routine going asap. But we all have different worries and regardless of age and I think the world of all you and without you guys I would have gone insane sometimes. 

Gash how exciting that you have your date so soon! Emma I hope that my baby is as good as DD2!!!

Enjoy your night with your hubby Tash, glad he's coming home :thumbup:

E&L you are annoyingly happy tonight hon lol - I got home and the people who called about the settess didnt call back! Typical! But I did do Davina's upper body workout and now have my feet elevated for a while because my ankles have swollen tonight....

Mxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

nightkd said:


> I'm turning 20 in 2 days!!!! :cry:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xxx

It's not often I feel old! :nope:


----------



## E&L's mummy

D, im sorry hun....i will calm down but at the moment IM MOVING!! IM MOVING!! IM MOVING!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah you see I feel like I did what I wanted pleasing myself in having that baby... I wanted one ever since I can remember and feel so lucky to have her and the baby that I'm expecting :)


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> I know I seen it on FB KD :happydance: You are the baby of the Junebugs xx
> 
> CJ you don't even look 27 to be honest! :) You look great!

Lol! I don't feel a day over 16! Seriously though, I left school 4 years ago, it's gone so quick!! :shock:

I agree CJ, in fact of those ladies I've seen pics of, I wouldn't have said you were anywhere near your actual age at all!!

xx


----------



## lili24

D you definitely don't look 39. I would never guess if I didn't know how old you were. And you have the energy of a 20-something!! Is your story still going to be in the July issue of that magazine? 

Grrr at the timewasters!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

its funny isnt it age??? hubby and i were talking earlier and he has 7 years to do till he hits his 22 years service mark. and now he has lads working with him who were 3!!!!! years old when he joined up!!!!! if he had been a naughty little boy he could be their dad!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D - I agree, I feel the same way. Terrified to give up my independence, sponteneity and relatively care free lifestyle! I also have to continue working (starting again after 3 months - on a part time basis, but still...). 

I'm really glad though that I waited this long, I was married at 23 and that would have been a disaster had I had children with that man :haha: Not to mention it would have been difficult to complete my 16 years of university with kids :wacko: I'm so lucky to have met my soul mate after all these years and like D, to not have had problems conceiving (knock on wood for next time!) and to be where I am in my career :winkwink: Have to keep reminding myself of all the GOOD stuff when I start feeling terrified!


----------



## Delilah

E&L I'm so happy for you!!!! 

CJ ditto it will be such a huge change but I believe for the better and if we decide to try for another baby it will be quickly after Nathan so I hope we will be as lucky catching again - need to get the birth out of the way first though!!!

Lili yes it was the June or July issue (I'll check its on my outlook calendar to buy a copy) - I will scan it in and email it to you all! Hope it doesnt make me sound like a cow.


----------



## -Linn-

that would be lovely delilah!


----------



## Delilah

OMG my inside ankle bone has disappeared on both feet they look like trotters.... still have the outside one visible :cry:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Delilah - I lost my left ankle bones a few days ago. Must. Not. Sit. Cross. Legged. Keep em up and it _might_ get better!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i was very lucky.. i met my soulmate at 15. wouldnt want to be without him for anything. even if we fall outta love (which i doubt) we will always be the best of friends we are too close to not be. he is the one person who totally understands me and knows how to handle me lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh D - you just made me realize I've lost mine too on the inside!!! Yikes....


----------



## -Linn-

delilah mine are gone same time it happened with DD time to get the flip flops out lol

dopeyjopey keeping my feet up didn't help, trust me I have been alot of that lately :haha:


----------



## lili24

LOL Linn!! 

Nooo D we should all buy it! The sales will go through the roof for that issue with us all rushing out to get it :) They can't make you sound like a cow because you're not, it would all have to be completely false. 

My ankles are gone too, I have cankles! Good job it will be flip flop weather soon.. 

16 years of studying is amazing CJ, I was talking to my consultant today about how long it took to get consultant status, I really didn't know it was so long! Well done, I did 5 years to get a degree and that was enough enough enough! 

E&L you're so sweet, I feel like that about my OH and hope that I will after so many more years like you and your hubby xx

Xx


----------



## Delilah

I went back to uni to do a masters and post grad diploma at 25 for 3 years in addition to working full time when I decided to pursue a career in marketing and that was bad enough! 16 yrs I couldn't imagine...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili my problem is that I love learning and studying and having no "real" responsibilities - hence studying for long was the perfect solution! :haha: Got to the point though where I resigned and joined the "real" world, AKA the workforce, sigh...

E&L I hope I'm as lucky as you with your DH :flower:


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning ladies hope we are all doin ok this morning.
my plans for a bus adventure have ogne out the window as DD1 is off school. she had a cough and scratchy throat yesterday. sounded a bit horse but not too bad. wondered if it was hayfever as the trees are starting and it always gets me now not later in the season.
well this morning she has woken up and has no power to her voice at all, got a barking cough and temp.....bless her. gonna give her today and if she gets worse or no better tomorrow gonna take her to the out of hours doc see what they say. prob just a virus but bad throats run in my family so will keep an eye on her.

think im gonna get her some mulitvits too. she eats sooo much fruit and veg but at the moment she seems to be getting every bug going. wonder if they would give her a boost. dunno.

anywho....laters xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies.....................I have just read the last 3 pages from last night and they are all about AGE!!!!
I was 27 with DD1...............30 DD2 and am 33 now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I feel like i am 18 with 2 kids though........he he he
Lili your ticker is still not moving!!!! Must change when you have 1 month left i assume????


----------



## Delilah

Morning ladies. I've been in the office since 6am ploughing though work - I have a lunch meeting which will be nice then hoping to not come back here after that if I can get everything done by midday which is looking good.

Hope that DD1 gets getter E&L 

After sleeping with my feet elevated on pillows my ankles reappeared this morning! Will see if the same happens today after being on my feet. 

Well I just checked the weather for Rochdale where I live and it is forecast rain for the entire bank holiday weekend! We are going away to the St David's Park Hotel in Chester for a few nights so looking forward to that I have Tuesday off work too :happydance: 

Tomorrow we are going to rehang all the picture frames we took down when Paul built the storage units in the sitting room (we had it like a gallery with almost 100 photo frames up) and he is also going to repaint the downstairs bathroom floor and strip and reseal the shower downstairs all being well! I will supervise lol - but I also want to finish sorting through the final batches of paperwork and files upstairs in the nursery so I can officially move out to the dining table :-(

I bought the most adorable Clevamama's splash & wrap towel from Kiddicare - it has a hood and hangs around your neck while you are bathing baby to stop you getting wet through - it came yesterday! I also bought some nipple cream and have started to use that from today to prep my nips for breastfeeding - it says you can apply once or twice a day in the latter stages of pregnancy.

Have a good day all.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

D what cream did you buy.....ive been thinking of getting mine preped too. i managed to get 5 mls out of them with the pump the other night....dead chuffed with myself lol but they were a little tender after.


----------



## Delilah

I bought the Philips Avent Nipple Cream from Kiddicare as I was ordering other stuff from there and it was the only one they do but when the baby arrives I will buy Lansinoh which is supposed to be better for on the job. Somebody told me after I ordered it that Tesco own brand is good too.


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you D. gotta do a food shop at the weekend so will have a lookie. xxx


----------



## lili24

Raaaarrrrr Emma I know!! It must be tomorrow! 

Hope she feels better soon E&L xxx :hugs:

Sounds a nice weekend D :) Id love a nice relaxing bank holiday but it's not gonna happen with these hospital visits, hopefully we won't be in there too long though. 

Glad to hear the ankles are back!! Can't say the same about mine lol x


----------



## Delilah

Good luck today Lili and hopefully your visits will be in and out affairs and not take up the whole weekend. Are you feeling more excited that you could meet Layla next week - OMG?! how scary does that sound.... or will they leave her in as long as she's happy for a while longer?


----------



## lili24

I was told yesterday they will not allow me to go past 37 weeks no matter what happens because of my placenta showing the calcification, so even if the fluid stays the same now and she is happy on the CTGs, she will be here by the 11th! They don't know why my placenta started maturing so early and everytime I see someone new they ask if I smoke! :nope: Makes me so angry, at least if I smoked I'd know the reason it was happening and not just feel like a failure! When they check the fluid level they do the blood flow through the cord too which is fine at the moment so it's still working, but I was told sometimes he placenta will just cope, and then pack up, so they won't risk it going on any longer. I'm fine with that, I'd be sooo happy to get her to 37 weeks, especially after being told on Monday she'd be here this week. 

They won't book me in though yet because I have to be reviewed daily, but I have all my appointments and scans up until next Thursday if I can make it :) and that's when they would look at booking me in! 

Sorry for the essay! But that's the plan we came up with yesterday and I'm quite happy with it :) xxxxx

I have to say as well, how amazing is the healthcare I've been getting? I can't believe how well we're being looked after.


----------



## E&L's mummy

its a balancing act isnt it ? on the one hand keeping her in for as long as possible but on the other doing whats best for her depending on other factors.

please please dont for one second think you have failed hun. you havent!!! even if they want to get her today (which they wont) you have managed to keep her safe and healthy for over 35 weeks now. you have done sooooo well. please be proud of yourself you are a fab mummy already. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

:) Thanks. Yep, that's how they described it 'a balancing act'. It can only go on for so long though and I don't know why but I'm happy with 37 weeks. I think because it's considered full term.

I feel sad that this has put me off having any more babies though, we wanted a bigger family :( But I'm only young and maybe once she is safely here we will be able to forget about all this. xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i had a similar view when pregnant with DD1 hun. i was sooo ill during and after i had her. i reached a point of 70% chance of not coming home. we were told by my GP at the time to not have anymore at all. when we moved here i asked again and cos i had been so much better etc etc they said they couldnt see why not.
there was 6 years between the girls for that reason. i had to give myself chance to heal and get my head round the whole idea. i suppose im saying, never say never. you dont know how you will feel in a couple of years and time is on your side xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili......................also you have to try and remember that every pregnancy is different. Once you hold Layla you will forget all about the stress and strain you are feeling now!
Good luck with everything today. Text me please xxxxxxxxxxx

Right must pay some bills on here before i forget x


----------



## Delilah

Lili you havent failed at all and I can understand why you feel "never again" right now but see what happens. I have my stitch out at 37 weeks so I am thinking in my mind that things will happen after than but I have no reason to really. How exciting that by 11 May Layla will be here :happydance: you are ready and she will be so lucky to have you as a mom xxx


----------



## Tulip

Lili you've done amazingly and I'm so relieved to hear you sounding so positive and happy with the plan. Big love! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooh and congrats Tulip on your pregnancy hun xxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Em! Hope you're OK. 10 days til the big scan.... and the next day Layla will be here! :dance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

just realised ive got growth scan on the 11th and its my wedding anniversary on the 12th. i think its gonna be a good week for Layla to arrive hun. 

hello tulip hun xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody :) 

I slept so well last night and even got a lie in cause OH is off from work. Then I went to messy play with O and then we all had a lovely lunch out! Now DD is in bed and I'm getting tired again lol.. 

Lili I am sure you will not be put off forever, I was put off by the birth of DD and said no more until she's in school and she really cried lots as a baby and I didn't get so much sleep and when she was 10 weeks old I looked at her and thought she was so perfect I wanted to do it all again. And yeah I had clearly forgotten about the morning sickness then... at the beginning of this pregnancy I thought about sterilisation because I felt so sick lol and now I'm thinking in 10 years or so I'd like another 1 or 2 :) 

Sorry they are suspecting you are smoking, when my DD came out at 42+2 she was tiny only 6 pounds 13 thats the avarage weight for babies at 37-38 weeks. And I had hardly any waters at all left and I heard the midwifes saying to each other how tiny she was and they bet I was smoking. But I wasn't.. cows!! So I understand you!


----------



## lili24

Hello girls I'm home again :) Just a trace today which they were happy with. Yipeeeee! :happydance: 

Ooooh Tulip they might book me in for the 10th you never know, then we can both poop ourselves together that day! 

I hope I can go online in the hospital lol, I want to stay up to date with Munchkin and Butterbeans scans. And I don't want to miss any of my bump buddies going into labour!

E&L how long is it before you start to feel 'normal' after a C/S? How long do they generally leave a catherter in? Or is it like how long is a piece of string?! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

That's fantastic news Lili, you will make it to the last box! 

If you can't go online in the hospital, you won't miss me going into labour :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

YAY!!! for another day!!!!!

there is an element of piece of string hun. all i can tell you is my experience. my cathater was out the following day, not cos i was still numb (that went in a couple of hours) but they didnt want me getting out of bed for a while after to allow things to knit and blood pressure to stabilse, and falling over at that point is not a good thing.

felling normal is a trickier one hun. i was moving and walking so much better after DD2 than DD1 the following day. but i couldnt get out of bed fast enough when DD2 stopped breathing to get to her. i had to shout for help. i was flipping sore after that i can tell you.

friends came to see me when DD2 was about 2 weeks old and they couldnt believe how normal i was with moving, carrying her etc etc. having said that i do still have a numb area in my tummy. i think the nerves have not healed quite in that area but i have a proper jelly belly so how much is that and how much is the section i cant tell you.

does that help?? any other questions ask away hunni xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Grrrrr Linn that is awful talking behind your back. :nope: These people ask me to my face as soon as they read my notes or look at my placenta on the scans, and I say no, but I bet they don't believe me. I don't think 6lb13oz is a bad weight at all but I know it's a bit small if you went overdue. I predicted Layla would be about 6lbs13oz at the beginning, but now I think she will be about 5lbs9oz if I get to 37 weeks. What do you predict for your baby?

That's really reassuring that you are having another after such a hard time with O. And the same for E&L too, doing it for a third time!.. I think all the worry and pain must really be worth it :)


----------



## -Linn-

I can't see my baby being bigger than DD, but if I go over again I hope she will be! 

DDs weight is on the 5th centile of my customised growth chart for her gestation (this considers that I am small with BMI 18 pre pregnancy). I think thats what they mean when they said she is tiny, they we're expecting more like 8-9lbs as I was that much overdue. 

Yeah you will have another one too. I mean the time with DD was hard but she smiled soooo much every day, and I loved her so much just looking at her made me want another regardless of everything else, just cause I liked having a baby so much!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i remember telling hubby i wanted another a couple of hours after DD2 was born. :wacko: i think my exact words were "bring it on!! i can sooooo do that again!" heheheheh thats after telling him as they were preping my back that i wasnt sure i coud do it and this was the last kid he was getting out of me. just goes to show you how much your mind can change and how fast.


----------



## lili24

Yeah that is really helpful :) I just want to be able to get up and about as soon as possible and enjoy my baby! 
Oh and will my OH be able to stay with me whilst I get the spinal etc, cos I'm sure I read they have to go out the room on here? Or does it depend on the hospital. And do they do this before the catherter goes in, because I really don't want to feel that. How long does it all take to get the baby out? Because I imagine it to feel like YEARS while you are just lying there waiting..

That's all my questions sorry LOL.. I will PM you if I think of more cos I don't wanna turn this thread from June babies to C/S question and answer session :haha: xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili catheters are really harmlessl! But I understand you are scared.


----------



## Tulip

Hey, we all need to know about c/s just in case (she says, writing her birth plan headed "Home Birth" in capital letters :rofl:)

I'll update y'all Monday week if you don't mind me continuing to intrude :D (I'm such a June wannabe :haha:)


----------



## E&L's mummy

i would ring you hun but i wont be able to hear you over DD2 singing lol

im gonna answer here so that the others can read too if they want the info ok??

Alot of it will depend on the hospital but.... we walked down from the ward just before 1pm, DD2 was born at 1.34pm. it was that fast. it takes longer to sew you up after than it does to get to the baby hun. i think they like to do it in 15 mins from first incision to baby out. hubby was with me for the whole thing including the spinal but he was sat up the top of the bed out of the way kindof while they did it. but as soon as i laid down there he was by my head holding my hand. 

i had the choice with the cathater, they said they could do it on the ward in privacy behind the curtains, just the midwife and me, and i would have to carry the bag down and would feel it or i could have it done after the spinal but with 10ish people wizzing round doing their stuff with my bits and bobs on display.
i opted for in the theatre.....iv had them before and they are really not nice to feel. its just wrong stuff going IN an OUT hole iykwim lol.

if you go on my FB profile and look in my the album called DD2 (L*****) the first few piccies are of us in the theatre so you can get a feel for where hubby was etc xxxx


----------



## Tulip

You are a sweetie for sharing, E&L xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

no probs hun. i hope by sharing i can take some of the fear out of it. i know alot of people on here are all for natural births etc and thats really good if you can achiev that but if you HAVE to have a section it can be really scary if people dont share positive stories and experiences.


----------



## lili24

-Linn- said:


> Lili catheters are really harmful! But I understand you are scared.

What do you mean they are harmful?:cry: Or did you mean harmless?

Thanks E&L.. you're a star! I'd prefer not to feel it too. I don't care if that means 10 people seeing my lady garden :blush: I'm glad it's quick to get the baby out too! I know you have no feeling down there, but are you aware of it when they make the first incision? I would feel stupid asking anyone else these questions!! :wacko:

Tulip you're forever a Junebug! If you didn't come and update us we would come and hunt you down anyway!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hun they dont start till the spinal is totally working. the best i can discribe it is this.
you know when you are drinking and you reach the point where your head goes fuzzy and if you have one more drink you know you are gonna be off your face.....thats what my legs felt like as i was lying down. i know it sounds weird but its the best i can discribe it. they were drunk. :haha: by the time they have got curtain up got everything ready they need etc they were numb and i was numb upto my boobs. at this point i felt very hot and clammy and was shaking. told the anthetist and he said it was ok but to tell him if i felt different or worse or whatever. from what he said it was a combo of the drugs and blood pressure going a little lower and blood flow too cos you are lying on your back.

i didnt feel a thing till they were pushing on the top of my bump to get her out, just like a contraction would do. felt like someone was washing up in there or trying to find something in a bag. they did tell me when they were starting so it wasnt a complete surprise. 

the anthestist was the one who spoke to me most...he could see everything but was able to talk me thru it easier than the surgeons could for obvious reasons. so if you have questions while its being done ask him/her. xxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Not much help here, but my mum had a C-Section with me and was up and about within a day... My step-mum had a C-Section with my brother and sister and it took her a while longer (she has a lower pain threshold imo which added to her reluctance to move about too much...my mum is like...super-woman :rofl:)... Not sure about my sis, but mine and my bro's births were emergency C-Sections also, so they were already a bit 'wargh'!! I would hate to have a catheter....

I feel SO sick this morning, not sure why...And our water is being cut off at 10am (it's 9:15am right now) until 4pm (though I doubt it'll be back on by then!).... So I have to get a shower etc within the next 30 mins or so, just incase...but my head feels awful, so I'm worried I'm going to pass out or something :wacko: I have to potentially take a delivery too (never answered the door here...) which'll be fun, because I have to hide the cat before I open the door :lol:

Ick!!!

xxx


----------



## FritterFots

For me, I was in my room before everything started when they cath'ed me. Then they wheeled me to the operating room. They kept my husband outside until after the spinal was done. But the spinal didn't take that long, only a few minutes. They will probably scare you to death when you get the spinal. They keep repeating, "you can't move, don't move, hold your breath."

Then they let my husband come in, and he sat at my head. They wait a few minutes and give your belly a few test rubs to make sure you're completely numb.

Now, just so you know, it's a bit of a weird feeling because even though you're numb and don't feel any pain, you do still feel pressure. But no, I didn't feel the actual incision. You can't tell what they're doing, but you'll know they're in there.

Really, within minutes, they'll have the baby out once they make the incision. You'll hear the baby cry, and the nurses will ooooh and aaaah, it's a girl, they'll weigh her, they'll bring her around for you to see, and all of this goes on while they sew you up, so the time passes quickly.

Just another note: the anesthesia can make some people naseous, and it might make you throw up, especially with them wiggling around inside you. But it's no big deal, they'll lay a pan at your head if you tell them you're feeling sick. 

Once you're all sewn up, they'll roll you to your room, and the baby will be rolled to your room as well once you're settled. One thing that was frustrating for me was the fact that you're still numb from your breasts down, so it's hard to hold your little one because you can't get into a sitting up position. Well, it's not hard to hold them, just a little more awkward.

The cath will stay in for about a day, maybe less, it just depends.


----------



## FritterFots

Oh, and as far as being up afterwards, with my first, I was out of bed less than 12 hours later. I was stiff and sore, and it was hard going, but I pushed myself to do it. You'll be walking around (stiffly, but fairly normal) within a couple of days. You won't be able to do much, but you will be able to get around if you have to. Within a couple of weeks, you should be pretty much back to normal for the most part. Not running marathons or anything, but normal.


----------



## E&L's mummy

just noticed Fritterfots our sections are a day apart!! :dance:


----------



## lili24

That makes perfect sense E&L. Just had a look at your picture album, love how proud your hubby looks! :cloud9:

Thanks Fritter, its good to hear how it works at other hospitals too. Glad to hear the spinal doesn't take long as well. I think I have a good idea of everything that happens now.

KD can you not get a bath instead of a shower if you feel really ill? That's so annoying about the water! On tuesday they turned our electric off from 9-4 to do maintenance grrr!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh he does doesnt he.

it will be different for you hun to our experience. it always is at different hospitals. and with everthing that has been going on with your little lady it may be a bit more rushed. but the procedure is the same pretty much everywhere with hospital specific tweeks. xxxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> KD can you not get a bath instead of a shower if you feel really ill? That's so annoying about the water! On tuesday they turned our electric off from 9-4 to do maintenance grrr!!

Our bath absolutely sucks and takes bloomin' ages to fill :lol: I grabbed a shower, just whacked the air conditioning up...better to just get it over and done with, than sit in a warm bath for however long. :) I'm still alive! Woohoo! I feel a tiny bit better, just horribly stifled, no matter how much fresh air I get... :shrug: 

We're lucky they actually informed us! Usually we just go to have a shower/fill a pan for making dinner/go to wash dishes and find the pipes just full of air :dohh: I can cope with no water, but I need my electricity so I can get internet!!!!!! :shock::lol:

I've washed cutlery to use throughout the day and I'm just going to go and fill a bucket with water incase I need to flush the loo...I feel like a proper scout :smug::haha:

What are people's plans for the w/e? I fancied going out tomorrow to get some maternity pics done, but the weather's meant to be horrible and cold - strange because it's usually sunny and warm (like every year) for my b'day...must just be in the UK! :rofl: Otherwise I'm not sure what we're actually doing... Yesterday was our year anniversary of meeting for the first time irl :)

xx

P.S Sorry, I feel like I never have anything useful to say!!! =/


----------



## FritterFots

E&L, I noticed that we were really close the other day. I'm 33 weeks today! Woohooo!

To be honest, I'm not sure I'll hit the 39 week mark, that's when my section is planned. I've had 2 other babies, and I never made it that far.

My first, I had a placenta previa and had a bleed, so I was put in the hospital on bed rest. Planned the section at 37 weeks, but I started contracting at 35 weeks. They were able to stop the contractions. But then at 36 weeks, I started contracting again, so they took him since contractions are a bad thing with previas. 

My second was a planned section, and they let me pick the date. I was 38 weeks. Wouldn't you know it, when I got to the hospital, I started having contractions. I picked just the right day. Baby was coming that day, one way or another!

Since I've never made it to 39 weeks, I'm nervous that LO is going to come earlier than planned.


----------



## FritterFots

KD, I have no real plans for the weekend. I have some football stuff I need to do for DS1 on Sunday, but other than that, we tend to go with the flow around here.


----------



## E&L's mummy

FF, i had DD1 on her due date by emergancy section and DD2 was booked in for 39 weeks. this one is booked in for 39 weeks too but i have this niggling back of my mind feeling im not gonna make it either. dont know why, just a gut feeling. they did say to me if i went into labour then nothing would change other than it being brought forward. it would still be a section jut a little faster then a planned one.

here's hoping we both get to our dates. xxxxxx


----------



## FritterFots

I'm hoping I make my date, mostly because of schedules with the other kids. Their last day of school is June 11th, so they'll be missing it. Then they're staying with my mother that weekend while I'm in the hospital (OH owns a business and will still need to be available for that at times). 

But if I come early, I don't know what will happen. I know we'll manage, but my mother can't watch them during the week because she lives an hour away and would have to miss work to get them to and from school. 

They'd have to stay with OH's mother, who lives a couple of miles away, but she's such an old fart, she'd expect them to sit on the couch all day watching Oprah reruns or something, and I don't want them to have to go through that. 

Plus, OH's work is 2 1/2 hours away, so if I suddenly went into labor, the timing could get ugly for him. 

I have all of these "what if" scenerios running around in my head, but I know we'll make out ok in the end, and that it's normal to try to plan it all out. But babies come when THEY are ready, not when WE are ready.


----------



## lili24

Was your son okay when he was born at 36 weeks Fritter? Congrats on 33 weeks! 

I hope I don't go into labour in the meantime!! But it wouldnt suprise me actually.. I'm prepared for anything now lol.

KD what kind of maternity pics do you want? I have no plans for the weekend, got my hospital visits but just chilling otherwise and going with the flow. Congrats on your 1 year anniversary xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

FF i know what you mean. my mum is having the girls for us when i go in but has had to fight tooth and nail for the time off work. if i go in early im not sure what we will do.


----------



## Delilah

E&L & FF thanks so much for sharing your CS experiences with us it really does help.

Alot happening on 10/11 May! I have my placenta scan and consultant appointment on 10th so will hopefully find out if I have natural or CS birth plan - if he is still breech though CS could remain an option.

I'm at home now waiting for somebody to come to collect my settees - she called and wanted them immediately and is driving 1.5 hours to get to me - I will be sad to let them go because they are in such good condition and immaculate they are cream with a blue and green pattern **sob** - I would have liked to keep the small 2 seater and footstool but she wants all three pieces. The big 2 seater used to live where my new storage units / shelves are in the sitting room. Its ok I will buy an armchair with footstool or a LaZboy to replace the one I wanted to keep!


----------



## TashTash

Good evening ladies -Its been busy in here today!! 

It was lovely having hubby home last night - He didnt get in until 10.30pm so i was pretty tired :( As soon as he got in though he told me he wasnt leaving until 9.20am so i started work 2 hours later so i didnt have to leave him :D Its kinda worse him not being here again though as i had just got used to him being away! He doesnt think he will get home before the 18th may now though. All night and this morning all he was saying to me was "feel free to go into labour, so i dont have to leave you" bless 

E&L is your hubby army or RAF? just that i noticed that you were in N.Yorks..............our first posting was to Topcliffe. So glad to be out of the UK though - the only thing i really miss from there is the shops! (and family obv.) 

Lili - Glad layla is doing good :) 

What does everyone have planned for the long weekend? Its a german bank holiday tomorrow here, which means everything is closed.........nothing opens on a sunday here either and we dont get bank holiday monday off so there isnt much options for me :( We do get 13th off as a bank holiday though and then work gives us the friday off too but the 12th will be my last day before i go on leave before maternity anyway :D x

x x x


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> KD what kind of maternity pics do you want? I have no plans for the weekend, got my hospital visits but just chilling otherwise and going with the flow. Congrats on your 1 year anniversary xx

Not sure, any nice pics of us together, showing off bump...preferably in nice weather!!! I have a few ideas of locations, it's just organising them...

My new av looks a bit dumb, but DH bought me that dress (all maternity dresses feel like tents to me!!!! :dohh:) and I was just messing about with my camera...little bit of a cliche shot, but that's the kind of thing we're going for...just simple pics, dressed up a bit, with bump in the shot!! :)

Thanks :)

We tend to just go with the flow, any plans we make tend to fall through or change!! :lol:

I'm going to murder my neighbours...seriously, I'm getting pissed off with them stamping everywhere!!!! My God! 20 more days until we move, 20 more days!!!!! ARGH!!!! I can't even get on with my hypnobabies course during the day, because they stomp so much I can't concentrate on it - and that's only requiring about 30 minutes of peace!! :grr::cry:

Bean has hiccups again.....poor thing....

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd I bet you can't wait for the move... it would seriously do my head in to have loud neighbours. we got one neighbour but she is very old and I never hear her, I keep thinking she is not there but she is :) 

I'm in such a good mood today it's scary. I slept so well last night, I am not feeling sick, I'm not in pain and just feeling fine! 

Just made pizza which is now in the oven... nom nom nom!


----------



## nightkd

I can't wait, but I'm nervous....there are a lot of things sure to be better than this place, but I can't help but feel like we're giving up minor problems for some major ones :shrug: Not sure why.

We have very little problem with any of our other neighbours...Downstairs has about a gazillion kids, who we hear occasionally, but not enough to be bothered by it... We understand that we live in an apartment, so there's bound to be some extra noise to put up with. Upstairs are just ridiculous though! That's what makes me so mad! I danced/tiptoed across the bedroom this morning because I was up early and didn't want to disturb downstairs....Upstairs started throwing things around at 8am!!! :wacko: Completely disrespectful. :nope:

xx

BTW: Huzzah for feeling good Linn! :)

I want hubby to come home, so I can feel sorry for myself properly....but his work sounds busy, so little chance of that! Just waiting on the parcel my mum sent still....and to see if my dad actually remembered it's my birthday :lol:


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, everything went fine with my son at 36 weeks. The only problem was that they gave me a bikini cut which is NOT recommended for previas, and my doctor found out why. It was difficult to get the baby out, and he had two nurses literally sitting on top of my chest pushing baby towards the incision. He was breathing on his own, but he needed a bit of a boost after that, so he was on oxygen for 20 minutes or so. 5 pounds, 10 oz.


----------



## E&L's mummy

Tash Tash, hubby is RAF. we are not that far from topcliffe at all. i was registered at the docs there for a while. i just cant wait to get from here. and the only overseas posting hubby can get cos of his trade is cyprus which i really dont want and would be a seriously boring job for him there.

Linn glad you are feeling good hunni.xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

bump piccie for me. clothed and semi naked. please dont laugh. will be getting rid of them in couple of hours.

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/30042010016.jpg

https://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff156/flossythemoo/Butterbean/30042010013.jpg


----------



## nightkd

Cute bump E&L's Mummy!! :D

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

fat bump KD. im huge and i dont like it. :cry:


----------



## FritterFots

E&L, it's a nice bump, why would we laugh? It looks like you're carrying out in front.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i always do and really high normally altho hubby has been telling me all day he thinks its dropped.

i just dont like how i look normally let alone pregnant. and the others have such lovely bumpy bumps not fat bumps like me.


----------



## nightkd

Hun we are our own worst critics...I was trying on maternity dresses in a shop yesterday and I felt huge... Properly like a tent and it didn't help that my FACE and hair was putting me off of the dresses, I just felt proper ugly... :( DH couldn't convince me otherwise....

You honestly look great!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hugs:


----------



## sweetniss113

Hi lovely ladies I have beenoffline sick for a week YUCK! upper respratory infection but im better now. wow too many pages to catch up on i would be all week trying and by then id be another week behind lol so I hope every one is doing well.



E&L you have a nice bump.


----------



## mamma

Im due on 23rd June but have no idea how to get my name on list x


----------



## lili24

What are you on about, that's a 'bumpy bump' too! You look great pregnant and not pregnant, don't give yourself such a hard time :hugs: :hugs: And don't get rid of them either xxx

Will catch up on the other posts now! Just had to tell her off! 

15 minutes til KDs birthday.. Well in the UK anyway :) xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey Sweetniss.. Glad you are feeling better now! We chat a lot, it's hard to catch up after one day nevermind a week lol :) 

Fritter I'm really glad to hear your son did so well, that gives me a lot of reassurance. Thanks for sharing. 

Mamma welcome! Emma will add you to the list when she comes online, do you know what you're having? 

KD the avatar is really sweet.. Hope the weather is nice so you can get some more. Those neighbours sound awful to be honest, you are doing the right thing by moving out I think xx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks Lili :) We'll get a chance at some point I'm sure, it was pretty drizzly here this morning, but it's brightened up throughout the day, so it might be the same tomorrow, a little bit of sun at some point!!

I'm 20 in the UK!! Ahhh!!!! I have 6 extra hours of being a teenager since I'm in the US though :lol:

I got some lovely flowers delivered to my door today (the prezzie from my mum) they smell lovely and they're all bright and summery - yellow/orange etc :)

xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Just a few hours left, KD!! Won't be long now til you hit the big 2-0.


----------



## lili24

Happy Birthday nightkd!!!! :flower: :flower:

Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## lili24

I've gone onto that last box :cloud9:
And it's may!!!!!


----------



## Trinity42

Well I found out today that my baby is breech... Im a little worried she wont turn in time. Has anyone ever had a breech baby at 34 weeks and went on to have a normal vaginal birth? I am scared of having to have a c section...:cry:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Yay Lili for the last box!!

Trinity, my sister is 36 weeks and until Tuesday this week was foot breech. She was just about to have acupuncture to try turn her and baby did it all by herself. There's plenty of time for babe to move yet hun.

Sorry for being lazy but on here a couple of weeks ago, there was a discussion about cotton wool!!! Someone (can't remember sorry, and can't find it!) was saying to pack both balls and pads but I can't remember why. Any ideas anyone???

Thanks, and happy bank holiday wkend

Kath 
xx


----------



## lili24

Kath I think it was because the cotton wool balls aren't good for cleaning the first poos! I believe he meconium is really sticky and much easier to clean with pads. I think it was E&L who suggested that.. Sure she'll be on later to explain it better! I have packed both, and it does make sense :) 

Hey Trinity, my baby is frank breech which is why I'm having a C/S. You don't need to worry yet though because she still has time to turn! Mrs G gives a good example of how they can turn on their own! If not the Dr may offer to turn the baby for you, or to try accupunture. I'm only having a C/S because there isn't enough fluid for my baby to turn in, so she is stuck breech. Don't worry yet xxx


----------



## Trinity42

Thanks, not sure what breech position she is in. My Dr was really short with me and I didnt have a chance to ask before he was running out of the room to see another patient. I wish I would have gotten a midwife, but I am considered high-risk because of my blood pressure and we don't have a office that has midwives around here. It is very uncommon for someone to have a MW. I really wanted a water birth also. Maybe with my next child. If I could have my way I would move to the UK in a heartbeat and "start over"


----------



## Hett

Good morning ladies!!!

I have been off for a day or so and have missed SO much! So forgive me for not reading them all! Hope everyone is very well and has a fab weekend!

Oh Lili your in the last box, that is so exciting! That will mean I would be in the last box tomorrow if I had that ticker! And its May!

We can officially say our babies are due NEXT MONTH!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

E&L's mummy said:


> Tash Tash, hubby is RAF. we are not that far from topcliffe at all. i was registered at the docs there for a while. i just cant wait to get from here. and the only overseas posting hubby can get cos of his trade is cyprus which i really dont want and would be a seriously boring job for him there.
> 
> Linn glad you are feeling good hunni.xxxx

Ahhh I know where you are.............I used to work in a little village close to where you are cant really remember what its called though in a nursery called Jack and Jills - It was just off the a1...........arrrgggghhh that will annoy me all day what that village was called :dohh:

We were posted to RAF Akrotiri in cyprus in 05 - 07 and we totally loved in and i was devestated to leave :(

I was in the bath last night not long after posting when someone was ringing the doorbell for ages................It was hubby!! He is home for the weekend x

Cant believe its May now ..............only 29 days til Bubs is due :) soooooooooo exited!! 

Were having a day doing stuff around the house since hubby is home, and then were going to go for a walk around the Tier Park with the dog. Which is a big park with bears, deer, fox's, water buffalo etc ..........Like a wildlife park i suppose lol - but our dog loves looking at the animals and stuff round there. 
So far all i have done though is make breakfast and spray paint the BBQ (one of DH friends made it for us, he is a metalsmith) 

Hope everyone has a lovely saturday ..................and come on the Army for the Army Vs Navy rugby match at twickers today, Im just jealous we have to miss it this year!! 

x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Mrs G it was me. i found that the cotton pads were easier for the first poos as they were flatter, more like a wipe, and didnt leave fluff you then have to pick off their tushy. esp with little girls who always have places they can hide yuk!! the balls are great for eye cleaning and under the folds of their necks etc cos they are smaller than the pads etc. totally up to you but its what i found easier last time. also if you have 2 seperate bags or types then you cut the risk of cross contamination. just imagine if you are puling pads out with mucky hands and then use one of those on their little eyes.....thats what the nurses in SCBU said to me and it did make sense, esp when they are sooo little. im not one of these who goes around anti-bac everything cos they do have to have an immunity to stuff but in those early days i do just to help them a little.

Happy birthday KD!!! xxx
Lilli....what did i tell you...you are sooo gonna get to 36 weeks hun. loving the fact your in your last box xxxxxxx

Tash Tash yay for hubby getting home. i think there is one called that in skeeby???? not sure.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning everyone! We're about to have our first in-home prenatal class (2.5 hours today, and 2.5 hours Friday)!!! And I signed us up for a breastfeeding prep class next Saturday. DH is officially done school so now it's time to cram all the baby stuff in! 

Real estate agent coming this afternoon to tell us how much he thinks we can get for our house, with all the renos we did. And friends coming over tonight. And driving to London (Ontario) tomorrow (2 hour drive both ways) to meet our new godchild. Phew!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend planned! 

Only 3 weeks and 4 days to our C-section :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

Awwww Tash that is lovely, enjoy your weekend together! :hugs:

E&L that makes perfect sense! Mine are all packed :)

CJ sounds like a busy, baby-filled weekend! :) I hope the class goes well, and the estate agent values it well! With all of the work you have had done I'm sure the value has increased A LOT.. it looks amazing on the after pics.

I've just got home from the hospital and the trace went lovely. We were up on the antenatal ward today because the other unit is closed on weekends, it was a nice change of scenary lol. Some one delivered on the antenatal ward unexpectedly whilst we were there.... Jealous, they've got their baby now!! 

When I got home there was a parcel waiting by the door from one of my amazing bump buddies. CJ you are wonderful and it made me cry arriving home to such a lovely suprise. I absolutely love it! I won't say too much in case you have sent something similar to someone else, wouldn't want to ruin the suprise, so I'm gonna message you now. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, congrats on getting to that last box! 

KD, happy birthday!

CJ, have a good weekend, it looks like you'll be super busy.

Tash, enjoy your hubby this weekend!

Trinity, there's still lots of time for the baby to get where she needs to be. Relax and give her a bit more time.

Happy May everyone!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili glad to hear it went well.. you're in the last box too :happydance: 

I am having real trouble getting on BnB today but wanted to see how you got on today. 

Sorry no time to catch up but will be here later if BnB lets me. 

Hope everyone is having a good day 

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ohhhhh Lili so glad you received my little surprise so soon!!!! And so happy you like it sweetie :cloud9: I'm so thrilled for you that the monitoring went well, you're doing amazing! It is May, and you'll be done 36 weeks shortly, everything is looking up :happydance::happydance:

KD, happy birthday!!!

Tash, yay on hubby being home!!!

Hi Fritter, thanks 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

please add me to the list. my due date is 28th june and i am on team blue


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just got back from a day out with a load of kids at the dinosaur park! Was really warm!! 

CJ i have just PM you on FB....................also made me cry when i opened your present!! It is just perfect............I love love love love love it :cloud9:

kd.................happy birthday hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cake:

Lili......................WOOHOO last box :yipee::yipee:

Trinity................my first DD1 turned at 24weeks and DD2 turned 35 weeks. This one turned Yesterday i think???

chief's wife just added you xxxxxxxxxxxx
mamma..................will add you if you let me know what team you are on xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Trinity42 said:


> Well I found out today that my baby is breech... Im a little worried she wont turn in time. Has anyone ever had a breech baby at 34 weeks and went on to have a normal vaginal birth? I am scared of having to have a c section...:cry:

mine turned at about 36 weeks, during my 4th baby. never mind, breech babies can also be delivered vaginally, only thing is that it takes a longer time cos they have to put their hands inside your canal and turn the baby during birth


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh so thrilled you like it Emma!!! Can't believe you and Lili both got it so soon! Linn, yours will be ready to go tomorrow  

Welcome Chief's Wife!!


----------



## chief's wife

emmadrumm77 said:


> Just got back from a day out with a load of kids at the dinosaur park! Was really warm!!
> 
> CJ i have just PM you on FB....................also made me cry when i opened your present!! It is just perfect............I love love love love love it :cloud9:
> 
> kd.................happy birthday hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cake:
> 
> Lili......................WOOHOO last box :yipee::yipee:
> 
> Trinity................my first DD1 turned at 24weeks and DD2 turned 35 weeks. This one turned Yesterday i think???
> 
> chief's wife just added you xxxxxxxxxxxx
> mamma..................will add you if you let me know what team you are on xxxxxxxxxx

thanks a lot:dance:


----------



## lili24

I want to add a picture of it CJ but will wait until Linn gets hers first :) 

:cloud9: 

I was having trouble getting on here earlier too Linn but it seems ok now x


----------



## chief's wife

thanks junebug-cj


----------



## lea28

Can I be added to the list please??? I'm due 24th x


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Evening ladies,

Has anyone had period like pains with backache at nearly 34 weeks? Is it a sign of anything?x


----------



## E&L's mummy

i had it yesterday hun. it was right after a massive rave in there by butterbean so i figured things had just got upset and irritated a bit.


----------



## chief's wife

MrsDramaQueen said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Has anyone had period like pains with backache at nearly 34 weeks? Is it a sign of anything?x

your body is getting ready:thumbup:


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone! Thought I would pop in and say hi as I haven't had the chance for ages. Well things seem to be changing here, I have had 2 shows although no blood. I am also having a crazy amount of braxton hicks and spent Thursday thinking I was in early labour. Its getting irritating now because I feel like my body is teasing me, like dangling a carrot under a donkeys nose! lol
How is everybody tonight? x


----------



## chief's wife

angelbaby999 said:


> Hey everyone! Thought I would pop in and say hi as I haven't had the chance for ages. Well things seem to be changing here, I have had 2 shows although no blood. I am also having a crazy amount of braxton hicks and spent Thursday thinking I was in early labour. Its getting irritating now because I feel like my body is teasing me, like dangling a carrot under a donkeys nose! lol
> How is everybody tonight? x

i am fine thanks.baby is kicking me a lot, he has been doing that all day:haha:


----------



## sweetniss113

I had a vaginal breech delivery with my first we had planed a C/S but I went into labor the day before the planed C/S and the whole thing went so fast there was no time to do anything else. I only had 2 hours of labor and 1 good hard push. So it can be done I know thats not how it normally works out and I was lucky. But also baby can turn any time as long as there is enough fluid. My 3rd baby was still doing summersalts til the last week before he was born.


----------



## Delilah

CJ mine arrived Fri and I love it soooooooo much as you know I think you are so amazing :0))))

Welcome mamma, chief's wife and lea, hope you had a happy birthday KD.

E&L I like your bump pic how can you say its not a bumpy bump? Think you're looking at something different to the rest of us hon....

Yay Lili last box, may and a good trace xxx

What a day home showered and in bed finally, night all sweet dreams xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lea28............what team you on?

Morning all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am getting braxton hicks every hour now!! They are soooooooooo uncomfy..........baby turned breach again yesterday, after turning the day before!!! Just can not seem to make it's mind up.............................Oh well.:shrug:

Angelbaby.....................wow 2 shows at 35 weeks?? Your baby is getting ready hun xxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:

Lili..............I want to put a pic up as well of CJ's pressie.................isn't she clever?? I am rubbish at anything like that, and wouldn't know how to start.:shrug:

All my bump buddies, i will be sending you a small something Thurs/Fri next week :kiss: Hope you like xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

:)

I will add pics once Linn has got hers, don't want to ruin the suprise for her lol. Can't wait to see what she did for you Emma because you're team yellow! She is soooo clever, I want to send you all something equally as special but I don't have any talents like that! 

BH sound sooo uncomfy! Your baby must still have loadsa room to be flipping about like that! Little figgit bum xxxx

Gotta go the hospital for one, my sisters coming today because OH is going to the last Liverpool game. I will be sent home again hopefully :) Im soooooooo happy I can't even tell you how much, that she is still in my belly! And beating me up so hard as well so she is back to her usual self now... Stupid steroids!


----------



## E&L's mummy

of course you will Lili. :hugs:

morning all. hope you have a fabby sunday. im feeling pretty crappy this morning. was woken up with really bad period pains again at 4am, dozed on and off since then. think im gonna ring MW this week and have a chat...im not happy with feeling this. didnt happen with the others.

Lili..im sorry about last night hun. i really didnt mean to worry you. i was just having a a major wobble night last night, not helped by being shattered. :hugs: forgive me????


----------



## lili24

You didn't worry me! I know you must have worries too, you are not superwoman. And even though you're doing it for a third time it is still major surgery, and another little baby coming into your life ready to turn it upside down! Plus you have all the stress of moving shortly afterwards too. I understand :hugs: 

What are the pains like, a dull aching like you're on your period? I've been having some of those but it's not enough to wake me in the night. Definitely give her a call xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have pretty bad pain with my periods was taking mefamanic (sp?) acid for them before i got bfp. i would say its the same as first day of period and if i didnt know better i would say i had come on over night. got back ache too just like period. but butterbean is moving around lots still so not worried about her. just really uncomfy and fed up now. 

will give it today and if still there tomorrow or feel worse i'll ring them. they are gonna love me up there....*rolls eyes*


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L.................sounds horrid! 
Wierd how our 3rd pregnacies have been sooooooooooooooo different! I keep getting sciatic pains down my legs, and i literally collapse, is so painful! Plust back ache and BH's all the time..................very very different. My other 2 pregnancies, i hardly knew i was pregnant......................just sailed through them both!

Thank god this is my last and not my first pregnancy, otherwise i may have been put off...........................Hmmmmm doubt that.........................i just adour my girls more than life it's self xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L definitely call if you are worried that's what they are there for.

Lili I'm sure that the trace will be fine agan today, I cant wait for my consultant appointment on 10 May to find out if my placenta has moved up and whether he is still breech or not - I am getting daily movement now but not all the time, it makes it extra special I suppose lol! 

I wake up every morning and my ankles are lovely and slim after elevating them and by the evening they are swollen - I am so glad this has just started to happen. I was really uncomfy last night woke up 3 times to pee which is not like me. Have been really lazy this morning too and have lots to do before going away for a few days.... probably wont be around until Tuesday night unless I catch up on my phone but still getting used to it and it takes ages to reply from! Enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend ladies 

I will be sending all my bump buddies a little something too after your babies arrive but it wont be anything like CJ's :flower: Linn I have everyones address apart from yours hon please fb message me xxx


----------



## duejune2010

Can i be added to the list please I'm due 15 June team pink thanks xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili hope everything is going well at the hospital, have a lovely day with your sister :) 

I didn't sleep all night :devil: OH and DD got sinus infection and he was snoring so loud, I nearly fell out of bed. I went downstairs to eat at 4am, 5am and 7.30 and then I slept until 10 and now I feel like I got such a hangover :( 

I bet it is going to be a very long day today!


----------



## lili24

I'm on the trace now, it looks fine, I think I'm an expert at reading them now lol. You can get a 3g connection up on the wards woooohooo, I'll be able to bnb when I'm in hospital :)

D you are so funny with your cider, that made me laugh!! 3 times for a pee in one night would be a luxury to me.. Ohhhh it would be fab, I must go about 6 times! 

E&L that is what they are there for.. They will not mind! Imagine how sick of me they are at this bloody hospital LOL!

Linn can you have a sleep today.. Awww, don't do too much, hope they feel better soon xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh Emma its really odd. they have all been different in some things, DD1 was sooo quiet and DD2 thought she was at a permanant rave. btu this one is very different, i wondered if it was cos they were closer than DD1 and DD2. maybe my boddy wasnt quite ready after the last section?? dunno.

im just waiting for the packing materials to arrive for my budds and then little things will be winging their way to you all. nothing snazzy im afraid but just a little thing for each of you xxx


----------



## chief's wife

thanks Delilah


----------



## FritterFots

Who was it that said they were getting the Braxton Hicks? I have been getting them for weeks now and told my doctor about it. He said that it's more common to get them when it's hot and to drink a big, tall glass of cold water with your feet up for a bit. Staying hydrated helps to keep the BH away.


----------



## chief's wife

E&L please go and check it out and best wishes
LINN hope your OH and DD are feeling better now. have a good rest


----------



## -Linn-

Lili glad all seems to be fine, I got a 3G dongle as well.. which I am planning on taking to the hospital :) 

I didn't do much today and I am soooooo bored, I just prepared some dinner but I want to do something, anything.... DD is overtired as she didn't want to sleep so can't do anything with her :( And OH is of course terminally ill so he won't go out!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

E&L have your pains eased off at all? Are they regular? I've been getting them too. They have eased off a bit today. Little bean has been really active the last few days. Hope yours ease off for you too x


----------



## Natalia2010

due June 20th, c-section booked for May 25th, its a boy!


----------



## emmadrumm77

duejune2010 and Natalia2010, welcome.................you are added xxxx

Lili..........glad all is still ok hun xxx

E&L hope you get sorted soon hun xxx

Frit....................it was me who gets BH's all the time....................they don't worry me, but just never had them so often before! Will make a note of drinking more though xxx


----------



## lea28

emmadrumm77 said:


> lea28............what team you on?
> 
> 
> I'm on team pink x


----------



## Delilah

Hi duejune and natalia. Emma do u think u'll b early? I'm aiming to b ready for 24 May when the stitch comes out. Lili lol it was so embarrasing..... did all go ok today for u? Hope u had a good visit with yr godson CJ. I'm so full had McDonald's strawberry milk shake and pizza hut for dinner...


----------



## Mrs G

Hope everyone's ok and enjoying the long wkend.

I very over emotional today - cried this morning cos I had nothing to wear, then again at the supermarket cos the car park was so busy and now I'm blubbing at the girl being kicked off Over the Rainbow - good grief!!!!!!

xx


----------



## lili24

LOL Mrs G I have days like that! Normally when I'm overtired! 

Yeh today went fine, thanks ladies. Should be having the fluid measured tomorrow but because it's bank holiday they can't do it until Tuesday.. so I'll just have a trace instead.

Linn you make me laugh, why do men get like that when they are ill? :haha: Hope you have a nice sleep tonight :hugs:

E&L, Emma and Dramaqueen hope the pains have eased off a little for you all.. :flower:

I'm addicted to buying baby clothes.. I just can't stop, and she has so many. :nope: And I have a STRETCHMARK on my belly! :cry: :cry: :cry:

xxx


----------



## TashTash

Good evening girlies, 

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend??

I have :) sooo nice to have Hubby home, he cut the grass, sorted the cellar, put together the patio furniture thats been in the cellar since last winter as well as helping me clean the house top to bottom and wired up the new surround sound we bought yesterday.....................Im soooo nesting now lol 

Then tonight I have washed the first load of the babies clothes and have them drying now :) 

Hubby left about half hour ago and i miss him loads already............Its horrible :( Still he is pretty sure he can get home for the 19th May now which makes me feel loads better than the 27th! 

I have a busy week in work this week and then the week after is a sort one of only 3 days cos of the german bank holiday weekend and then im on leave woop woop. So ill be heading to bed shortly to charge my batteries as I leave for work at 7.15am and my last meeting tomorrow is at 5.30pm so i very much doubt ill be home before 8pm tomorrow :( already traumatised at the thought!!

anyways im 36 weeks pregnant today woop woop !!


----------



## chief's wife

duejune2010 welcome
Natalia2010 welcome


----------



## chief's wife

Mrs G sorry, just your hormones. i felt terribly frustrated today too. every one was getting on my nerves but i was ok an hour later. cheers
TashTash congrats


----------



## FritterFots

Mrs G, I have days like that too. Some days I cry over nothing. Some days I don't have any patience at all. Damn hormones!

Lili, glad things went well today.

Tash, it's hard to see them go, isn't it? My husband travels a lot for work (nothing like yours, but maybe for a week at a time) and it's always the saddest right after they leave. 

I'm totally wiped out today. It was so hot and I got overheated. Literally made me sick and exhausted.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies!!!

I had a wonderful (but busy) weekend, baby class went well Saturday morning, and real estate agent's visit as well that afternoon! We've invested about $18 000 in renovations, and he says that the value has increased by $42 000 so we're thrilled!!! Sunday we met our new godson, he is two weeks old and soooooooo cute! Felt lovely to hold a newborn, I can't wait now to meet Zoëlle!

Deliliah hope you're having a wonderul time away with DH!

Emma, did you get the chance to relax a bit this weekend?

Lili, any news from you hun? Figured you're going to have some monitoring done today and fluid measurement tomorrow, right?

Linn, your parcel went off this morning on my way to work so hopefully you'll have it by Friday!!!

Welcome to the new June mothers!

Fritter, I sympathize! Yesterday was warmer than previous and the 95% humidity doesn't help :-( I needed a shower before bed, felt hot and sweaty and gross... Hard to lug around the extra weight in this weather, I'm so glad I will no longer be pregnant for the hot summer weather!!!

Done 35 weeks today, one more week and baby is term!!! 3 weeks and 2 days away from meeting her :cloud9: (assuming I don't go into labour before, starting to suspect I might...)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh hello all......................quiet today??

Lili..................how are you? What info do you have on Layla today?

CJ...............I held a close friends 10day old baby on Friday................made me realise how easy they are!! She was asleep on me for 1.5hrs...................was so relaxing xxx

We bought the girls a 12ft trampoline with enclosure yesterday and also a picnic bench..........am hoping this will entertain them when the baby arrives.......................Hmmmmm hopeful me xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wasn't it lovely? Elliott slept on me for 4 hours, waking to feed with his mom only once  So peaceful!!!

Oh lucky girls, I love those trampolines!!!

Very quiet here today. Hope everyone is OK!!!


----------



## Hett

Hello there ladies! 

Awh CJ and Emma at cuddles with newborns! So exciting! 

Wow CJ on the increase in value to the house, thats fantastic knowing all your hard work has really paid off! Well done :)

Been having a busy bank holiday weekend so not been on much! Hope everyone else has enjoyed theirs. We have another viewing on the car tonight - am hoping it sells! Last person gave us an offer but it was lower than we wanted and they weren't budging and neither were we! So fingers crossed for tonight! 

Putting a jacket potato in the oven for supper now!

Oh I also saw Dear John at the cinema the other day - I must say it was amazing if anyone is considering seeing it or renting it when it comes out on DVD. A really good film! xxxx

Hope all went well today at the trace Lili! 36 Weeks tomorrow for you and me on Wednesday!!! WOOOHOOOO! I have started to get a few stretch marks on my side - they are OK though, not too worried about them, also think I am getting some tiny weeny ones where my tummy button piercing use to be?!

And big congrats Tash on 36 weeks for you today! xxxx


----------



## lea28

Thanks for adding me! x


----------



## lili24

You're right CJ we got monitored today and it went well. I'm so happy! Tomorrow they will measure the fluid and check the placenta, so I'm guessing it could go downhill again from here BUT we are 36 weeks tomorrow! So I've got to be happy about that :)

Brilliant news on the value going up so much! All the hard work has paid off, and I'm jot suprised at the value because you did a great job of it all.

I'm jealous of all of you cuddling newborns! Doesn't it make you just want your own here like NOW!? :cloud9: Ive been shopping today for more things that we don't need :)

I'm having jacket potatoes too Hett, I love them! Good luck with the car sale, hopefully it will be an easy sale. My stretchmark is above my belly button too although I've never had it pierced. I think the skin around that area must be one of the most common places to get them because I don't have them any where else. I'm hoping it will fade once my belly shrinks back down.. 

Hope they have fun on the trampoline Emma :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So thrilled for you Lili!!!! Tomorrow you're 36 weeks, fingers crossed everything will be good but at least you know Layla's made it to term regardless :hugs: After holding Elliott yesterday I just want to hold my own baby... Now I'm getting really impatient!!!!

Hett, good luck with the car sale, hope you get rid of it


----------



## nightkd

Hey guys, just dropping in while I catch up with everything I've missed!! Thanks for the birthday wishes :) We had a pretty uneventful weekend, DH made me a cake and I demanded(!) buttercream, which he has never made before....tried to teach him the recipe, but he decided to improvise and was....uhh.....well the buttercream was a bit runny :lol: I have pictures which I'm just about to deal with and upload. :) 

We watched a lot of Star Trek and Whose Line Is It Anyway?....chilled out... Went out for dinner Saturday night and the bloody car that DH borrowed from his Grandpa (same as his car, but a year newer, more miles, in not particularly good condition :dohh: (which, I might add, his Grandpa wants about $1000 for!!!!)) clonked out...fortunately in our parking lot and it turned out to be a loose connection with the battery, but my goodness....He turned the key and the electrics went off...then flashed on, then went off... :wacko: We were just like 'typical'.... :dohh: But we finally got out! I had a probably slightly too rare steak, but it was gooooooood.... Had a couple of virgin Pina Coladas (hubby doesn't drink, so was surprised to find he liked a 'cocktail' :lol:) which were yummy..... and got a free brownie sundae (which I only had a couple of mouthfuls of because it was so sickly, but hubby happily finished :rofl:) for dessert. :thumbup:

Urrrrrrrrrm, Bean is incredibly active, I wake up with feet sticking out of my side and she's literally been bouncing about and stretching her limbs all weekend.... :sleep: We're just planning on starting to pack today - it's not a bank holiday here unfortunately, so DH has had to go back to work :( but I'm trying to convince him to bring a smoothie home at lunch time :lol:

Anyway, hope everyone is well, I'll pop another reply in a bit later when I've caught up!!!!! :) :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies! Have you all had a good weekend? Guess what... I finish work this Friday woohooooo. I am so pleased, I so can't wait to chill out and get prepared! Having said that, the hospital bags for baby are done!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Hey ladies! Have you all had a good weekend? Guess what... I finish work this Friday woohooooo. I am so pleased, I so can't wait to chill out and get prepared! Having said that, the hospital bags for baby are done!!  xxxxxxxxxx

Yay! Congrats Charlotte :) 

I almost had a birthing tub sorted today, but the lady pulled out at the last minute (though she was selling the tub to a lady due on Saturday instead, so I'm not bitter or anything :lol:)... So I'm still completely unprepared for Bean!! :dohh:

My baby shower is on Friday night apparently though... I'm excited, but kinda nervous... I'm weird, I know :lol: We're going for a meal and to open presents, then MIL etc are sending DH home and taking me to the Mall.... :shrug: We're not sure what for....

xx


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls, 

How are we all today?? Im soooo tired its unreal - even though i slept fine last night. Think it may have something to do with leaving for work at 7.15am yesterday and not getting home til after 6.30pm and i never stopped all day, One of our nurserys had their OFSTED - just so happened to be whilst i was covering grrrrrrrrrrrrr So i never got outta there until 3.20pm and then i had to make a mad dash to another nursery for a meeting at 3.30pm! So i cancelled my 5.30 meeting as there was no way i was making that. So grabbed a McDonalds on the way home from work to stuff down :blush: 

I have another fairly manic day at work - and the fact my collegue has been signed off sick for a week means i now have all her work to do aswell :growlmad: So now i have to prep for a course and get it all prepared for Thursday..........Its on observation techniques, so not even an interesting one lol. I have also got to hold about 5 meetings in her place. This is all on top of my work :cry: Ive also had to let a nursery down as i was supposed to be going to see them today to give someone a verbal warning but as they are an hours drive away im not going to be able to get there! :shrug:

I have a midwife appt tomorrow morning at 9.30 and im soooooooo looking forward to getting a long lay in for work as the Dr's is only 10 mins from my house so i dont even come into work before my appt. Woop woop lol simple things to look forward to! Then we get the 37 week scan on friday - hopefully the Dr will tell us what weight etc the baby is this time if i can manage to lay down in that hot room for long enough without feeling like im going to pass out lol.

Hope all you girls are well and have a lovely tuesday :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

caan i be on this ? 
im due june 4th with 
a baby boy ! congrats
momma's !! & godbless
everyone


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning everyone, had a busy day yesterday so no time to log on, glad to see 

Lili has made it to 36 weeks :happydance: please let me know how the scan goes today hun :hugs: 

DD and OH are a bit better, thank god! I hate manflu... they are always suffering so much, what am I supposed to say? Honestly my bump has grown even more my laptop now doesn't fit on my lap anymore without going on my knees which is really uncomfortable. 

Oh Emma lucky girls, DD is going to get a little something from the baby in the hospital and then she'll get a play house for her bday in August.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxxxxxxx
Welcome Deee[Riley<3]..............will add you xxx:flower:

Lili................Yay on 36 weeks hun :happydance:....................what time is your apt??? You know your sister here worries :hugs:xxx

I am 35 weeks today :happydance:

Linn..........glad your OH and DD are getting better, it's horrid when manflu hits!!! 

The girls love the trampoline..............was so worth it. A few sprained ankles to begin with, but they still loved it :haha:

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning ladies. 
:hugs: for you all cos thats my job. lol

LILI!!!!!! 36 weeks!!!! YEH BABY!!!! :dance: told you you would make it xxxx

not alot to report. still having packache and period pain off and on. gonna ring MW in a bit but i know she is in clinc today so might not get hold of her.

will check in later make sure you are all behaving yourselves heheheheheh mwah xx


----------



## lili24

Morning! 
Just a flying visit cos I'm on a cleaning frenzy :lol:

My shift at the hospital starts at 2.30 today.. It's a late one for a change! Nervous cos it's a scan but I'm also just so happy cos I'm 36 weeks :happydance: and I'm so close to meeting my baby, so excited! 

Happy 35 weeks Emma :happydance:

be back in a bit! Xx


----------



## lili24

Let us know E&L :hugs: xxx


----------



## TashTash

Emma - yey for 35 weeks :thumbup:

Lili - yey for 36 weeks :thumbup: Hope all goes well at the scan this afternoon :hugs:

Im not loving being in work this morning and seriously cant be bothered doing anything - which is the reason i keep lurking around here lol 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.....................may sound odd, but i am jealous of you now!!! After holding Chloe on Fri, i sooooooooooooooooo want to meet my baby now!!!
You are 36 weeks and will be meeting Layla within the next week..............WOWEEEE.
Hope it all goes ok hun xxxxxxxxxxx

E&L let us know what the mw says if you get hold of her xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Tash - Work sounds awful, ifit gets too much tell someone, health of LO has to come first. Good luck with the scan Thursday.

Dee- Welcome :)

Lili - congratulations on 36 weeks!! Can't wait till we get to hear how the scan went. :)

Linn - glad the family is feeling better, in our house we seem to have had a different illness every week - keep thinking at least we're getting it out of the way before LO arrives :)

*35 weeks today ... 35 to go* same as you Emma :) Congratulations to us both,

Was sooo shattered yesterday, tried to make rock cakes yesterday - had to sit down after each stage of the reciepe, and now have to lay down after walking up the stairs. And then ended up lightly burnning themwhen I failed to hear the timer go off - was feeling so hormonal I put my head downon the kitchen table and sobbed. :cry:. Had such low engergy levels, could have been lack of sleep or could have low iron again, results of the last test got lost. Also thinking I may have been dehydrated as all my cravings were for jucie fruit and ice lollies.


----------



## chazzette

hi,

could you add me to the list please? Im due on the 15th june and we are on team pink

x


----------



## kc1980

Can I be added too? Due 25 June and expecting a girl


----------



## Ria_Rose

Welcome, chazzette & KC :)


----------



## -Linn-

Ria here it's the same DD has a cold at least 50% of all the time... but there is nothing wrose than manflu and I believe I actually suffer more although I am not ill :haha: 

Lili that is so exciting not long and you will meet her.. I haven't even started on a hospital bag yet. Need to get going... will buy pads and black jersey trousers next week apart from that I think I got everything at home! 

Someone send me some energy I need to clean my kitchen.. I am feeling sick today had to throw up when I first woke up and now I still don't feel right!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Linn - i think a lot of bugs have been doing the rounds lately anyway, but this seems to be the first weekend since Christmas where everyone was feeling OK, and even then we were all shattered, lol.

Aw Lili, must be amazing knowing when you'll get to meet your little lady :) Enjoy this last week of sleep and get your feet up as much as you can.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Ria..............wish i had energy to send you hun.............but have none xxx
Welcome new girls Chazzette and kc1980 x


----------



## E&L's mummy

no energy here either. i got fed in in the house so put DD2 in the pushchair and we popped into town on the bus. just walked up on side of the high st and dwon the other and was worn out. cant get hold of MW, surprise surprise.


----------



## Ria_Rose

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh Ria..............wish i had energy to send you hun.............but have none xxx
> Welcome new girls Chazzette and kc1980 x

Taking it easy today, me and Josh are both in scrufs and I'm spending as much time on the sofa as possible :) more time for BNB if nothing else lol


----------



## -Linn-

at least I'm not the only one who got no energy. I just put DD down now just hope she sleeps. 

I am spending so much money today :cry: just ordered a new tumble dryer and later I will book some flights for us all to visit my mum in August and then I'm skint again!


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies!

Lili - good luck at the scan! Let us know xxx

Emma - LOVE your new piccy of the girls kissing your bump, so cute!

Linn - poor you still being sick, I wouldn't be very happy at all if I still had my sickness. Sending you some energy (although I don't have a lot of that either!)

Welcome to all the new June mummys!

My bubba has been quite quiet for the last day or so. He is still moving so I'm not too worried at the moment, I seem to get some days of quiet. I have my 36 week appt tomorrow too so can be reassured by seeing the midwife!

I am trying to do an essay but am struggling with motivation! I have so many modules to do, but am getting there slowly. The deadline is June 4th but I just want them out of the way so I can have a few weeks of just chilling before bubba is here! Must crack on.....will pop in later to check up on you all and Lili's results xxxxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

-Linn- said:


> at least I'm not the only one who got no energy. I just put DD down now just hope she sleeps.

Josh just woke up from his nap, I should have tried to sleep at the same time but I've never been any good at napping during the day :sleep:


----------



## -Linn-

Hett if you are not worried then that's good, but if in doubt go and get checked hun - better safe than sorry. 

With the sickness it's not the same as first tri, more bad heartburn and acid reflux. I got it quite bad today and had to cough this morning which didn't help. So far no more sickness, but I had a fish finger sandwich for lunch and now got the worst heartburn again. I hate gaviscon (what's worse that or the heartburn?) but I think I might have some soon.


Ria I don't do day time naps either, I always feel worse afterwards than before and then can't sleep properly at night. 
Seems like my DD is sleeping :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

ladies just in case you havent got them yet...wilko's have maternity pads for 87p for 12. no idea what they are like but thought i would give them a go as cheeper than nighttime towels.


----------



## TashTash

Hett - what are you studying for, anything interesting??

I have just been bombarded with a load of extra jobs BUT have managed to dump the course on thursday onto someone else :happydance: lol BUT i have to recruit 3 managers for 3 nurseries in a day long interview process instead, at least thats pretty interesting though lol.

Got a nice drive to Muenster to do a quality assurance on a nursery - where i go into the nursery to ensure that they are working to the right standards for an OFSTED inspection...................very much doubt this nursery is though for some reason! grrrrrrrr I will get to catch up with some friends whilst im there though which will be nice :) 



x x x


----------



## -Linn-

thanks E&L don't have any yet, might check them out, but not so easy to get to wilko from here, was going to get the sainsburys ones they're meant to have wings!


----------



## E&L's mummy

dont think they are anything snazzy but i dont like paying loads of money for somthing thats gonna go in the bin lol, that and i never know how heavy i will bleed after with it being CS so dont want loads hanging round if i dont need them.

i dont use wings cos they always end up sticking to my legs rather than my knicks lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TashTash, I sympathize, I have to work until May 14th, and even that was like pulling teeth... I'll be 36 weeks and 4 days on my last day. I'm so tired, having a hard time sleeping. It's getting warm and I can't seem to get comfortable :-( I'm at work right now. Those who no longer need to work or don't work are lucky!!! DH is not working right now so it's not even an option for us to have me off work much earlier than necessary... Hopefully his job hunt will be successful so I don't have to worry about it during the time I'm taking off (7 months without any pay).

Linn, I hope everyone in your household is feeling better! Darn manflu...

Lili, thinking of you and awaiting news from the BPP today!!!

E&L, stupid midwife, grrrrrrrrr! We'd all feel much better if you could get seen for your pains....

Delilah, looking forward to hearing from you!!!

Emma, thrilled the girls like the trampoline, I want one too! :haha:

Hett, did you manage to sell the car? May have missed an update...

KD, glad you had a nice b-day  I don't anticipate my b-day this year will be great, I'll be too knackered likely to notice it go by as it is 12 days after the C-section :dohh:


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw bless you CJ..dont worry about me hun. we are ok, i promise xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can't help but worry E&L... BTW, meant to add you to my siggy


----------



## -Linn-

Does anyone on here have a low lying placenta? I was told mine was low lying at 20 week scan so had another scan at 30 weeks to check it had moved.. it was 2.1cm away from cervix which I was told was fine as anything further than 2cms would be ok, but now I found a thread on here with people whose placentas have to move to 3cms or further or otherwise they need a section, so I am really worried about that now!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, mine is about 2.5 cm away from cervix. Been told it's fine for vaginal should I opt to go that route...


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry linn i dont know hunni xxx:hugs:

CJ...add me if you want sweetie.....i will add you. im running outta room for my budds...im soo lucky i have so many of you who care xxxx


----------



## TashTash

CJ - my last day of work is the 12th before the german bank holiday and works agreement day then i go on leave for a week, where i have already been asked to come in and if i could be "on call" whilst im on maternity leave :growlmad: my last actual working day next wed ill be 37 weeks + 3 but when i officially go on mat leave ill be 39wk + 2.
Im looking at being back to work in september though BUT im soooo looking forward to having the whole summer holidays off work :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ so that sounds like it doesn't need to be 3cm then... gosh it's so confusing! Hope they know what they are doing at the hospital because it only moved around 4mm during 10 weeks so not sure if it would move anymore.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am sure hubby will plan something for your bday CJ. He seems such a sweetie xx
E&L i don't like the wings either, bought them with DD1 and were just sooooooooooo annoying. I have just got a pack of Tesco's own. Think they were 69p or something?

Right must go and get DD1 from school now.

Lili................you are in your apt now..................hope all is ok x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tash, I don't start my mat leave until after my C-section! I had to take 2 weeks of "holidays", and the section will be during my second week of holiday... So officially mat leave only starts June 1st, and Zoëlle will be here May 26th... I also will be "on-call" during the first 2 months of my mat leave as my replacement doesn't start until mid-July, then I start working again for the outreach clinic September 1st, luckily most of which I can do from home. Seems we're in a very similar situation!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

linn i bet its a PCT thing....they do that here with iron levels. most PCT's say it iron levels have to be 10.5 for home birth i think but at mine its 11.5. no idea why its different but they like making thier own rules. bet there isnt a national cut off.xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks E&L hope so... but if it wasn't safe I guess the hospital wouldn't have just told me it was fine. Just made me wonder why ladies whose placenta is 2.5cm away from cervix get told they need a cesarian!!


----------



## TashTash

Junebug_CJ said:


> Tash, I don't start my mat leave until after my C-section! I had to take 2 weeks of "holidays", and the section will be during my second week of holiday... So officially mat leave only starts June 1st, and Zoëlle will be here May 26th... I also will be "on-call" during the first 2 months of my mat leave as my replacement doesn't start until mid-July, then I start working again for the outreach clinic September 1st, luckily most of which I can do from home. Seems we're in a very similar situation!!!

Our leave goes from Jan - Dec so i have had to use some of my leave up and save some for when i come back to work for christmas. I dont even have a replacement as yet and i will be replacing my boss who is leaving in august in september so there is a big panic in the Army Welfare Service about childcare in our garrison over the summer! 

I keep getting told though that when i stop working and allow myself to rest is no doubt when baby will decide to arrive! 

So will Zoelle be going into day care in september aswell? 

x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Really feeling for anyone who's having trouble with work and Maternity leave right now, don't let them guilt you into agreeing to anything you are uncomfortable with, LO and you're recovery have to come first. :) But I understand its hard esp when you know your collegues might be taking on your workload.

I'm glad I'm a stay at home Mummy - although the money and 'adult time' would be nice every now and again. :)


----------



## chief's wife

welcome Lea28
i understand the feeling of cuddling a new born at this stage. i cuddled 2 babies on sunday [ one at church and one in our neighbourhood] it was awesome. but i am very anxious now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No, I will manage to stay home and do the work for the outreach clinic from there while taking care of baby... My job at the hospital doesn't start until after the New Year, so I have to worry about daycare only starting January 2011... Hoping DH will find a job soon, he'd have to work a full 5 months before qualifying for paid parental leave, that is the best case scenario, then we'd only have to worry about daycare starting after Zoëlle's first birthday.


----------



## -Linn-

Fingers crossed hubby gets a job soon CJ, has he got interviews coming up?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili just text......................It is up to 7cm and placenta working well.:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## -Linn-

yay Emma thats fab :)


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd-happy birthday [belated]
ch4rt10tt3-congrats
TashTash-lots of hugs. take it a step at a time
Lili-congrats
Linn- glad your OH and DD are better
Deee Riley-welcome
Emma-congrats
E&L's mummy-lots of hugs


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Lili!!!!! You're doing awesome!!!
Linn, no interviews yet :-( He's looking at various postings right now though, and going to an IT presentation tonight for networking purposes... I'm just so antsy to make sure he gets something as we'll be losing my income soon and that is our only source...


----------



## Ria_Rose

Thanks for the update Emma, Yay Lili!!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yay Lili!!!!! You're doing awesome!!!
> Linn, no interviews yet :-( He's looking at various postings right now though, and going to an IT presentation tonight for networking purposes... I'm just so antsy to make sure he gets something as we'll be losing my income soon and that is our only source...

CJ I understand that... hopefully something will come up soon, would be perfect not to have to put Zoe into daycare.. and I guess you would worry a lot less knowing he will be earning some money while you're off. I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## chief's wife

welcome chazzette
welcome kc
congrats Ria


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow Lili!! doing good mummy and Layla!! im not sure your pressie is gonna be finished in time for Layla coming hun. im doing my best but waiting for some bits to arrive before i can post it out to you. :cry:

just done school run and i feel flipping awful.....totally wiped out. still cant get hold of the MW. im wondering if my iron levels have gone a bit wonky cos im utterly shattered and breathless etc. how am i gonna do the next 3 weeks 6miles everyday??

roll on hubby home time.


----------



## chief's wife

-Linn- said:


> Does anyone on here have a low lying placenta? I was told mine was low lying at 20 week scan so had another scan at 30 weeks to check it had moved.. it was 2.1cm away from cervix which I was told was fine as anything further than 2cms would be ok, but now I found a thread on here with people whose placentas have to move to 3cms or further or otherwise they need a section, so I am really worried about that now!!

i asked my dr about that after seeing the thread you were talking about [though i do not have that] he said that it depends on the drs and what they are prepared to handle. he said that he can handle 2 cm with carefulness and because of lots of experience, but some drs find it easier to do a cs , if they feel they cannot handle it unless its up to 3 cm. it also depends on hospital policy.
since your hospital can handle it, i do not think there is a problem plus your placenta would have even moved a bit further than this at delivery:hugs:


----------



## Ria_Rose

E&L's mummy said:


> just done school run and i feel flipping awful.....totally wiped out. still cant get hold of the MW. im wondering if my iron levels have gone a bit wonky cos im utterly shattered and breathless etc. how am i gonna do the next 3 weeks 6miles everyday??

Think sometime around 28 weeks they can start to really steal from your iron reserves so it might be.

I'm wondering if that's the problem I'm having, had low iron from 8 weeks with DS and so far keep being told my iron level is normal. Had the 28 week blood done at 30 weeks and the lab have screwed up the result (only had half of the test information back :dohh:). Ment to have blood again at 36 weeks appointment, but MW was saying she might wait until 37 weeks!!:growlmad: Going to ask her to do it at my next appointment because I really need an accurate result. Shouldn't need a lay down everytime I climb the stairs.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks chief's wife. Here it will be any doctor or midwife delivering my baby, depending who is at the hospital. I will just ask about it when I'm in labour! I guess it will be fine and my hospitals policy must be 2 cms. 

Is that all your kids in your avatar pics? Looks like they are all girls, must be excited to be having a boy at last :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&L 6 miles sounds like so much to do every day! Isn't there another mum at the school that could drop off your DD if you give her small amount towards petrol or something?


----------



## Hett

Tash I'm actually doing a degree in Early Childhood Studies! Quite applicable to your job! I enjoy it but its hard work! And I feel for you with OFSTED :( The paperwork element is really what puts me off wanting to teach. Luckily my degree is a BA Hons not a BEd so I am not too restricted with what I want to do with it once I graduate.

E&L I don't blame you dreading the 6 mile stretch every day! I would NEVER in a million years be able to do that!!!

Ria I would also ask for a blood test at 36 week appt, I have low iron and am on spatone sachets but I still get very light headed sometimes - do you also have naturally low blood pressure?

WOOOOHHOOOO Lili and Layla!!! xxxx

Bubba has been moving quite a bit during the day - I am sure he is OK - its his mummy who's not! I'm a bit of a worrier you see and am starting to doubt movement and doubt whether I am feeling enough?!!! Its odd - I just can't wait to have him here now (although I know the worry will continue forever! Part of being a parent ey!) xxxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hett said:


> Ria I would also ask for a blood test at 36 week appt, I have low iron and am on spatone sachets but I still get very light headed sometimes - do you also have naturally low blood pressure?

Yup quite low, top figuer is usually under 100 ... BP this pregnancy has ranged between 90/58 to 110/65. 

Could my low BP, it was ridiculus trying to bake yesterday - I would litterally get the mixing bowl out and have to sit down, measure out the flour ...and sit down... etc etc. Feeling better for having out my feet up today. :coffee:


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> Bubba has been moving quite a bit during the day - I am sure he is OK - its his mummy who's not! I'm a bit of a worrier you see and am starting to doubt movement and doubt whether I am feeling enough?!!! Its odd - I just can't wait to have him here now (although I know the worry will continue forever! Part of being a parent ey!) xxxx

The day I will stop worrying about my children will be the day that I die, it is normal hun :)


----------



## chief's wife

-Linn- said:


> Thanks chief's wife. Here it will be any doctor or midwife delivering my baby, depending who is at the hospital. I will just ask about it when I'm in labour! I guess it will be fine and my hospitals policy must be 2 cms.
> 
> Is that all your kids in your avatar pics? Looks like they are all girls, must be excited to be having a boy at last :)

yes they are all girls though i have had a stillborn boy . so i am doubly excited to be having another boy and believe this one will be ok.


----------



## emmadrumm77

How sad Chief's wife, can see how excited you will be though................he will be a very spoilt little boy no doubt x


----------



## chief's wife

emmadrumm77 said:


> How sad Chief's wife, can see how excited you will be though................he will be a very spoilt little boy no doubt x

you bet. my OH just keeps giving me a lot for expensive shopping sprees for him all the time. at times i wonder when i will actually say that i have finished his shopping.:haha:


----------



## -Linn-

chief's wife said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chief's wife. Here it will be any doctor or midwife delivering my baby, depending who is at the hospital. I will just ask about it when I'm in labour! I guess it will be fine and my hospitals policy must be 2 cms.
> 
> Is that all your kids in your avatar pics? Looks like they are all girls, must be excited to be having a boy at last :)
> 
> yes they are all girls though i have had a stillborn boy . so i am doubly excited to be having another boy and believe this one will be ok.Click to expand...

thats very sad, sorry for your loss :hugs: am sure everything will be fine with this one!


----------



## chief's wife

thanks ladies for the care and concern. at times i feel very scared but when i get on bnb , i feel better cos talking about it gives me some sort of comfort and re assurance that all will be well this time


----------



## lili24

Thanks Emma :)

Yep the fluid has gone up slightly to 7cms.. wasn't expecting that! And the placenta is still working fine although it looks very mature now.. And the baby was happy on the trace.

I've got another trace in the morning and a scan on Thursday to check again, and they will do babies growth on Thursday too so should get an estimated weight. I think they are going to book my CS on Thursday afternoon :) I know they want her out at 37 weeks but I wish they would let me keep going. The baby is happy and the low fluid doesn't seem to be causing a problem, it's just the placenta looking so matured that scares me.. I'll have to see what they say, but less than 2 weeks ago I was told I would not make it past 36 weeks. Well here I am dude!! :dohh::wacko:

Hett I know how you feel :flower: I'm sure he is fine but why don't you go and get a trace done to put your mind at rest? I am so used to being strapped to that machine that every time I feel a movement I look for the stick to press the button..even when I'm at home/driving/everywhere!:shrug:

Grrrrrrrrrrr I've forgot everything else I wanted to say I will have to submit this message and then post again! :dohh:

But where is Delilah today???????


----------



## Ria_Rose

Sorry for your loss chief's wife :hugs: You are very brave, I will keep everything crossed for you. :flower:

Lili - great attitude, so glad they're letting you get to 37 weeks :D Thursday will be exciting, you get to find out what your little girl's Birthday will be :D


----------



## -Linn-

chief's wife, this little boy has his own special angel watching over him, the pregnancy must be such a worrying time for you though :hugs: 

Lili so glad everything is looking up, shame she is breech or they could just induce you.. I understand you want to keep going esp with them monitoring you so closely. 
:haha: I remember having to press those buttons, it was so bloody annoying DD was always moving like crazy!!


----------



## lili24

I know, I would be induced if she wasn't breech, but she is breech because of the low fluid so I can't win.. and they want at least 11-12cms of fluid at this point to offer an ECV. There is literally no space for her to turn now and she can not bend her legs they are so straight up over her head. Poor baby! 

I meant to say earlier to E&L that I could not cope doing 6 miles a day either, is there no alternative like Linn suggested? Hope you got in touch with the MW! That is not good xx


----------



## -Linn-

I understand that Lili, maybe it will go up more? But 5 cms doesn't seem likely given that you don't have much time left!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG Lili................how exciting that on Thursday you will find out exactly when Layla will be in your arms! I feel like i am having multi births with all you guys....................you are all very special ladies and i really hope that one day we can all meet up and let our babies play xxxx

D....................where r u? I bet she is just having another one of her hectic days!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah took today off work, she and DH went to Chester on Sunday and they're back tonight


----------



## emmadrumm77

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Thanks CJ x


----------



## chief's wife

Ria- thanks a lot
Linn- yeah he does and yes i worry a lot about it but i just keep trusting in GOD


----------



## Hett

chief's wife I am so sorry for your loss. Not long and you will have your boy in your arms xxxx

Lili I did consider going in for a trace but he has been a little wiggler tonight so I am feeling happy that he is OK. I will keep a close eye overnight though! xxx
That is so exciting about getting your c section date on Thursday!!!


----------



## chief's wife

thanks a lot Hett. i am very excited about that


----------



## lili24

Oh thanks CJ.. She deserves a day off bless her, bet they had a fab time!

No Linn it definitely won't increase that much I don't think, would have to go up by 5cms by Thursday lol, and then ECV doesn't always work anyway does it. I've come to terms with a CS now anyway, I'm not as scared as I was last week and at least we will know when it's gonna happen in advance :) Hows your DD and OH feeling today? 

Emma I feel like I'm having mutiple births too lol. I feel like I'm going to be giving birth right through June (and I'm having two CS in May alone.. Mine and CJs lol)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, glad to hear you're feeling better about it all! I'm soooooo excited for you, you get to meet Layla soon!!! :cloud9: Good analogy Emma, feels like multi-births all right when you're lucky enough to have such wonderful bump sisters! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lili24

I know CJ :cloud9: I'm really starting to daydream now about what it's going to be like when she is here. We are both SO excited! And you are so close now too! Do you still think you will go before your CS?

I think one of my major worries was having a premature baby, because just by getting to 36 weeks today I feel 1000x happier about everything. I don't think I would be this far without you girls though! I'd have been locked up in a mental institution months ago :haha: :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Happy 36 weeks Lili! You've done so well! Poor Layla with her legs over her head, tho, bless...


----------



## TashTash

CJ- how nice that you will not have to put Zoelle into day care :) My little man will be starting in september, but I have every faith he will be alright there considering im the boss haha :) 

Hett - if you want any advice or just to bounce questions off me feel free :) I get battered from 12 nursery managers on a daily basis with questions! 

Im a super happy as well as DH has phoned to say he is home tomorrow and doesnt have to go back!!

x x x


----------



## lili24

Awwww Tash what a lovely suprise. Doesn't he have to go back at all now? :happydance:

Thanks Tulip.. She is funny, my little yoga baby! 6 days, my lovely. I've got everything crossed for you.. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks hon. Mild hysteria bubbling away here.


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lili maybe with her legs like that she's prone to become a Gymnast one day, it's a position very few people could get into, hope she's comfortable thou ;)

Think I've turnning the computer off for the night, but thought I'd come back 

Just made tea (OH was home late) and I think I may have eaten more frozen peas (while still frozen) than I ended up cooking. Got a thing for ice lollies and jucy fruit ATM and I guess the peas have some iron in them too. Think I could easily sit and eat a whole bowl of frozen peas ATM.... how weird am I? LOL


----------



## chief's wife

lili- i am happy for you


----------



## lili24

Thanks chiefs wife :hugs: xx

I can only imagine Tulip :hugs: How is your hubby coping? 

Ria you weirdo :haha: that is a funny one! Are they nice? I don't like peas, even cooked ones, so I can't see the appeal lol!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I know CJ :cloud9: I'm really starting to daydream now about what it's going to be like when she is here. We are both SO excited! And you are so close now too! Do you still think you will go before your CS?
> 
> I think one of my major worries was having a premature baby, because just by getting to 36 weeks today I feel 1000x happier about everything. I don't think I would be this far without you girls though! I'd have been locked up in a mental institution months ago :haha: :haha:

I totally understand! My first tri scare with the 1/10 risk of trisomy 18 was horrible, had it not been for you I would have gone batty!

I still think I'll go before the C-section, although that might just be wishful thinking at this point :haha: After holding Elliott on Sunday I just want to hold my baby too... Although I'd prefer if she waited until next Monday and 36 weeks done before coming :winkwink:

Forgot to tell you about our funny car seat episode... Took DH and I 10 minutes last night to figure out how to detach the car seat from the base, and it is a one hand release, really quite easy :dohh: We were laughing at ourselves :haha: We bought a base for each car, and will install those this week. Once that is done, I can honestly say we are officially ready!!!


----------



## TashTash

Nope he doesnt have to go back :) Its such a relief knowing that he is coming home and shouldnt have to go away again until after the baby is here!! 

I have a very riggly baby tonight - think he is trying to make his own sunroof to exit he is pushing that hard lol


----------



## FritterFots

CJ -- officially ready! That's great! I'm sooooo not ready yet. I have much, much shopping in my future.

Lili -- looks like things just keep getting better for you! I'm glad to hear the fluid went up. You must be getting super excited!

Tash -- great news about the husband!


----------



## lili24

Hahaha. We fitted mine in on Saturday and had 'issues' too, but now we know how it works it's SO easy! The car seat detaches with one hand too, really good isn't it? I have taken it back out my car though for now, in case some body goes in the back of my car and touches it with their grubby little hands :lol: I am a weirdo..


----------



## Delilah

Hi girls I'm here all's ok, like CJ said we went to Chester for a few days and then finished off our trip late this afternoon in Links of London in Manchester! I got my sweetie bracelet off Paul as my new mom gift! I cant have it until Nathan arrives but that's ok, we went to Tiffany as well and I tried on their Return to Tiffany heart bracelet but they charge an average of £120 per charm to put them on so that swung it. I'm very happy with this one. I bought him a chain - he doesnt know, he admired it and I went back to order it - it has a 2cm disc on the back and I will get it engraved with Nathan's DOB, weight and name when he gets here :happydance: I have also bought him a bababing paternity satchell for his first father's day that he does know about and thinks thats his new dad gift!

Not happy that I have to work early tomorrow though and its gone midnight now - just checking emails and gettin my plan together before I sleep for a few hours. While in Manchester I bought lots of nursing nightwear, slippers and 2 dressing gowns today in M&S and also some really sexy knickers (not) from Primarni that I will throw as soon as I can post-birth.

Chief's Wife I am so sorry for your loss and am postive your little man is doing just fine in there right now :hugs:

CJ & Emma I'm jealous of your newborn cuddles! OMG Lili Thursday you will find out for definite when you meet Layla - so delighted on your fluid moving up. Hope you are feeling better Linn and E&L make sure you speak to mw hon. You've all been very busy on here today! Emma I can relate I have all your dates on Outlook and am looking forward to a busy June with all our births!!!!

Tash great news on hubby coming home. Cant believe how quick time is going - CJ, Linn, Emma & Ria at 35 weeks and Lili, Tash and Hett tomorrow at 36 - OMG...... 

Good luck Tulip you will be fine I'm sure this time hon. Linn I have a low lying placenta too - I get scanned on Monday and will find out if I have to have a CS or not. Part of me since reading up on it thinks it may not be as bad as I thought initially. 

Welcome Dee, Chazzette and KC.

Hope to catch you all tomorrow.

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well its just gone 5am and ive been awake since 2am....ggrrrr

DD2 is being an absolute little nightmare. i went to bed about 8pm and hubby said he would deal with everything...yeh right!! washing all over the kitchen floor, living room exactly as i left it with DD2's crap all over the floor and the washing he did over the weekend still piled up on the sofa. i left it there on purpose to see if he would put it away but nnnnnnnnoooooooooo!! drives me nuts! i appreciate him doing the washing and getting it dried but FFS how hard is it to put the stuff away in the drawers insted of making my living room look like a flipping chinese laundry!!!!!!!! :gun:
im so tired and grumpy and totally totally fed up. there isnt anyone i can get to do the school run cos noone from here goes to that school. and she cant not go to school for the next few months.
still no exact date on moving either.......

sorry girls but ive had enough of it all now :cry:


----------



## Tulip

lili24 said:


> Thanks chiefs wife :hugs: xx
> 
> I can only imagine Tulip :hugs: How is your hubby coping?
> 
> Ria you weirdo :haha: that is a funny one! Are they nice? I don't like peas, even cooked ones, so I can't see the appeal lol!!

He's quiet. Cautiously optimistic I think, but like me worried about getting his hopes up. Just desperate to get there now and know where we stand x


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls :) 

Im in such a good mood this morning :) I slept very well and got up an hour later than normal as i have the mw at 9.30. Its a lovely sunny day so the drive to Muenster isnt bothering me - I will be coming straight home after there rather than going back into the office i think, Then DH should be home for tea time:) 

Dont know if its the decent sleep or Neil coming home thats made me in such a good mood this morning :) 

Im sure when i walk into the nursery and find paperwork a mess or something my good mood will change dramatically! 

Best get myself ready for work as i have to leave in about an hour 

Hope all you lovely girlies have a good day x x


----------



## -Linn-

E&L thats men for you my OH is exactly the same... men don't see things and then do them! I finally learned that and now ask my OH exactly what I want him to do, saves a lot of stress and arguements. I don't want to have to tell him what to do like I'm his mother but unfortunetely when they behave like additional children there's nothing you can do :haha: 

hope you won't be too tired today, I had a couple of days with no sleep last week and felt horrible. 

Delilah please do let me know the outcome of your scan, I was a bit worried after reading on here but will just mention it to the hospital when I go into labour, I guess they know what they're doing!!

I got up at 8 today made lunch for OH then made breakfast in bed for DD (isn't she lucky!) and now I'm lying down for a bit longer before I have a shower and go to the little music makers with her :) Looks like a sunny day outside but I thought it was nice yesterday and it was freezing! 

Tash Tash enjoy your day :)


----------



## lili24

D this bracelet sounds gorgeous! I wanted to get one so I could get the baby on board charm, or the stork or something to symbolise my pregnancy. What a lovely wife you are too buying Paul a suprise. When is fathers day? I'll have to think of something for andrew. You are also right about CS.. It's not as terrifying as it first seems after a bit of research, but still I hope your placenta has moved, and there's a good chance it has. 

Oh E&L!! :hugs: That is definitely men for you, I mean it's good he does some laundry but no good if it gets left all over the house. My oh does not help with anything like that but I prefer it like that, he just wouldn't do it properly. Hope you got a little bit of sleep this morning and feel a bit better now :hugs: xxx

Happy 36 weeks Hett!! 

Good luck for your MW appointment Tash!

Morning Linn. She is a lucky girl with breakfast in bed I wish I could get some of that! You are right about your placenta, they must know what they are doing and if there was any doubt I'm sure they would have asked you to go back or discussed CS with you. They must be happy with it if they haven't said otherwise xx


----------



## littlepne

Father's Day is the 20th June this year I think. I did start thinking about it weeks ago but haven't got round to doing anything yet. I want to get a present sorted before LO is due because I know I probably won't be arsed afterwards lol.

I have a laundry phobe husband too! He can just about manage to take stuff out of the washer and into the drier but that's about it lol. I also tried the approach of "I'm going to give up asking and see how long it takes" but after 2 weeks when he asked me where his jeans were I had a pregnancy flip out at him lol saying how I only wash what's been put in the basket! Oops!

Talking of laundry, as yesterday was so nice I wanted to start baby washing (lol, not as bad as it sounds!!) but was at MW early so decided to do it today. And now it's raining! And I don't want to put my baby stuff in the drier. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## lili24

Oh thanks littlepne :) how lovely for the dads if the baby would arrive on 20th June! Fab present! 

Oh it's raining here too :( I've done all my baby washing though, except I keep buying more so then I have to wash that too :) hopefully it will be sunny for you tomorrow though. Did everyhing go ok at the MW? 

Does anyone elses OH put dirty clothes on the floor NEXT to the washing basket? It seems like the laziest thing in the world to me! Why not open the lid and put it in the basket? :lol: I dread what this house will look like when I get home from the hospital! Him and the dog are like two hurricaines going through the house :lol:


----------



## Delilah

Linn I'll let you know on Monday - my consultant appt / scan is booked for 9am

Lili I am the same I love some of the baby charms - and I like that you can swap and change which ones you want on this bracelet. Yes Fathers Day is 20 June, I hope that Nathan is here for then - my official due date is 14 June but something keeps telling me I wont go that far - maybe wishful thinking?! 

E&L :hugs::hugs::hugs: not long to go now xx

Oh I also bought another :blush: changing bag in Chester! Its a Skip Hop camoflauge one - I figured it was appropriate as I will be a boy mom!!!! I have three now.... 

Think all men are the same I have to give explicit instructions to Paul on what I want him to do and he carries them out to the letter!

Have a great day all, hope you have another good trace Lili xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili my OH always drops his clothes next to the basket!! 

Once Layla is there I think you will want him to help a bit, but unless you tell them exactly what to do, they don't do it right... that's men!


----------



## littlepne

MW was fine, LO is head down which is good! My appts are now every 2wks, close to the end now!

Lili - are you back for an appt today?

Linn - next to the basket is familiar too! It's like doing half a job lol


----------



## Delilah

Little pne that is good that your baby is in the right position - I will find that out too on Monday

God I have so much to do and cannot motivate myself - spent 2 hours on admin stuff already and really have to crack on with client work.... 

Think that closing internet and email has to be the way forward for today!


----------



## littlepne

My house looks like a tip, I'm blaming volcanic ash for all the dust yet I really can't be arsed. Been feeling sick this morning so sort of waiting for that to happen before I do anything. I was going to have a bath then remembered that the asda man is coming between now and 12 and that I should really get dressed lol.

I'll have a busy afternoon, promise!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies ladies please do not get me started on MEN!!!!! I officially have the laziest husband in the world....................I know he works and is the bread winner, but he seems to think that because he does work and i don't that he has to do bugger all around the house!

Plates cups etc.................left where drunk! Sometimes taken to the kitchen and placed near the dishwasher or sink? Clothes left where ever taken off............usually his side of the bed...........2meters from basket! I do leave these and wait for a the moaning of............."why don't i have any boxers" and i say "if they are not in the basket then they don't get washed" happens every few weeks!!!
Washing...................OMG.................he would probably put detergent in the dryer and expect it to wash them or thry and dry them in the dishwasher!!!!! Useless xxx

Tash Tash...............you must be so excited to see hubby xx
D....................OMG slow down girl!!!!! You make me need to put my feet up just reading about your days xxx
Lili..............good luck today with scan xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Ahhhh I'm home now, it was just a trace today, she was hypo so we were on it for quite a while until she calmed down. 

I'm soooooooo tired, would like a little nap right now but I'm waiting for a delivery from Kiddicare... Think I will go and clean the fridge then do some ironing. The weather is very depressing, aren't we in May? 

Good news about being head down littlepne.. I'm jealous! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I think all men are the same, mine does help but I have to tell him exactly what to do, but you what I don't care anymore... if I need help I will ask him and tell him what to do and then he seems quite happy to help. 

Anyway I told him he needs to tidy up his computer table and his sofa before the baby arrives as it is doing my head in and makes the whole lounge look like a tip but I stopped even going near there!!!!


----------



## Hett

Thanks Tash and great news on hubby coming home!

Lili - Lol to Layla being hypo! What had you had for breakie?!!!

We sold our car! Happy but a bit sad! It has been my first car since I was 17 and has been amazing! No problems at all and I am worried we will get one that isn't as reliable, but it must be done - we need 5 doors and more boot space! Looking at golfs and the ford focus! xxx

I had my 36 week appt today, it was with a consultant this time. Was all fine, am measuring at 35 cm FH so have actually shrunk since my 34 week appt! Baby is still 2/5ths engaged and I have to take the iron tablets now - was trying to avoid them but spatone isn't really cutting it! They also put me on a trace and baby is grand! Phew xxx


----------



## Hett

Oh and D - you can NEVER have too many bags.....! x


----------



## lili24

Only toast Hett! She had the hiccups on it for a while at first so I think all the jumping about increased the heartrate, so we just had to wait for her to calm down a bit! 

Fab news about the car! It is sad to see them go when you don't really want to get rid of it but it will be for the best :) You will soon forget about it when you've got your new one.

Hopefully you'll start to feel better with the iron tablets now xxx

I've got such bad acid and it's killing me.. I've had it since last night and I know it's cos I ate hot chocolate fudge cake, but I couldn't resist it!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili I get so much acid after eating chocolates, I had to throw up twice yesterday cause the night before I had a whole packet of chocolate rolls!

Just put DD down now so I hope she will sleep as I really need a break, just spent 2 hr cleaning, and you can't even tell I did anything :wacko:


----------



## lili24

Ahhh it's horrible isn't it Linn.. I get it off everything but chocolate is definitely the worst. Hope you get a nice rest xxx


----------



## -Linn-

It is definitely horrible.. I get it from everything too! Will soon be over for you :)

she is not sleeping but I am resting anyway, she is in bed... but with looooaaaads of toys by the sounds of it, in half an hour I will tell her to come back to downstairs but while she is not complaining I'm enjoying the peace and quiet down here :)


----------



## chief's wife

E&L -i do not bother my OH anymore about things like that , i discovered that when i let him alone concerning those he springs up a surprise at me by doing everything without my asking.plus just take the things a step at a time.
Delilah- thanks. i believe so too. you must have had an exciting shopping. shopping excites me
Hett-congrats


----------



## Delilah

Glad your car's gone Hett you will be able to get one that's much better for the baby. I agree on the bag front I may even have to buy another when he gets here and I start using it if the ones I have prove to be unsuitable! 

I dont get any heartburn or acid - again my symptom free pregnancy is good for a few things I suppose! Although not good when you look at the amount of donuts and chocolate I have eaten this pregnancy. My weight gain was 35lbs last week - it'll be more now because of the weekend away etc so my goal is to stay below the 40lb gain if I can do it. 

I am so miserable here today on my own - had a meeting at 7am with a client and havent spoken to anyone in person since he left at 9.30am! I am in the office and although I am getting through work I am bored with it all! I will be better this evening - home for an early dinner then I am meeting some of my oldest girlfriends for our monthly catch up - we meet in a bar that is central to us all and chat and chill for a few hours :happydance:

Hope you're all ok - I will exercise tonight I think that has something to do with my "cant be bothered" mood! 

Mxx


----------



## Hett

D I haven't had any heartburn or acid either and my sickness stopped at 16 weeks so I feel like I have got away lightly! I am waiting to jinx it though and things go tits up from here!

Like you I have also being eating ALOT of chocolate (and crisps) but I keep thinking 'only 4 more weeks to indulge!' and then reach for the chocolate tin!

Something I have been having alot of it loud clicks coming from my tummy! Its very odd - I mentioned it to the midwife and she didn;t really know what it was! There have been a few threads on it recently and no one seems to know what the clicks are! OH says it can't be the baby though as he is in water and we would not be able to hear it outside the water if it was his joints etc so we think its him pushing trapped air pockets as he moves!

I like your attitude on the bags front - we only have one at the moment, but maybe I could convince OH it is essential to have at least one more!!!!

Your so good for continuing to exercise! I just couldn't do it!!! I get pains in my pelvis (only small ones) when I walk any distance!! I haven't weighed myself since I got pregnant! I am going to at full term as am interested to know my gain and also will be interesting to weigh myself immediatly after the birth to see how much was baby, placenta and fluid, but until then I will ignore the scales and continue paying close attention to the chocolate tin!!!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, great news!!!
Hett, so glad you sold your car 
E&L :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That's men for you... I've learned with DH I have to be extremely explicit in instructions, kind of like talking to a 3 year-old :haha:
Delilah, so glad you're back!!!

I'm freaking out this morning :-( My ankles swelled to unrecognizable last night, and it was "pitting edema" (which means if you press with your finger it leaves a mark for a while). I thought it would go away during the night, but no. And it's even worse this morning :-( It can be a sign of pre-eclampsia, a scary third tri complication with high blood pressure, protein in urine and the need for meds and strict bed rest. If that doesn't work, then emergency C-section as both mom and baby can die :-( My blood pressure this morning is quite a bit higher than my normal (normal is 95/55, now it is 115/66) so think this might indicate a trend upwards... I'm terrified. My OB will see me tomorrow afternoon, and I had a quick apt with my family doctor this afternoon anyways to get a prescription for massage therapy so I'll ask her to check my BP again, and do a urine dipstick. This would explain how my weight jumped up 5 lbs in 3 days, I haven't been eating THAT badly...

This is not good timing: DH and I were just trying to figure out when we'd be going to Mattawa (5 hour drive) to see his dad, he was hospitalized last Thursday after suffering what we think was a non-intentional narcotics overdose (he's on so many meds to help control his pain brought on by the multiple myeloma, he has tumours in most bones of his body at this point). I was already hesitant to do the drive up given how uncomfortable the 2 hour both ways trip made me this Sunday... It appears DH will have to go by himself, and I'll get some friends to come stay with me if that's the case. Sigh....


----------



## Delilah

Oh here's my 34 week bump pic too - I took it in the same top I wore for my 24 week one! First 2 images are 24 wks, second 2 are 34 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 24 week bump.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 24 week bump front view.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









Marie - 34 week bump.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 34 week bump front view.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Delilah

Hett you can always sell them on ebay!

CJ - I have just replied to your email hon - I know you are terrified but you know that you have so much medical knowledge that sometimes it could be a dangerous thing - you are so much more aware of possible worse case scenarios and if you can possibly stop scaring yourself until you see your ob tomorrow that may bring your bp back down :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh CJ......................:hugs::hugs: Am sure it won't be pre-eclampsia hun! My bp was around 80/50 which is really low for me............am normally 110/80.
As you know your bp is not that high, but higher than normal.............just have it checked out and try not to worry (as you know that will increase your bp).

Big hugs to you hun!

Hett..................good news on selling the car hun xxx

Lili...............what time are you being seen tomorrow??? Am soooooooooooooooo excited for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Nice bump D.. You were tiny back at 24 weeks! I'm so jealous you don't get acid and heartburn, it's bloody awful and the worst part about being pregnant for me. It is blowing my head off :( I'm in a miserable mood today too because of it, but at least you get to go out later and enjoy yourself :)

Oh no CJ... I hope it is just swelling and will go back down for you. It doesn't sound good with the BP going up too but I hope it's just a one off. And I hope there is no protein in your wee later :hugs: Let us know... fingers crossed for you! Sorry to hear about your hubbys Dad too :hugs: 

My weight gain is now at 46lbs. I'm gobsmacked lol, suppose I should be grateful I only have one stretchmark appearing!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I'm sure you are fine, now your blood pressure is up cause you are worrying! I had bad swelling with DD for weeks and it never went away but I had no PE at all. Perfect blood pressure and no protein all the way. Myblood pressure was 120/70 at my last appointment and still considered perfectly normal. I thought some people just get edema during pregnancy. But I understand we all worry about our babies :hugs: fingers crossed it's all harmless. It is amazing how much weight you can lose really fast after the birth with the swelling. I lost like 30 lbs in 2 days :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry forgot to say thats a lovely bump Delilah, I will try adding some pictures later too :)


----------



## lili24

I've got a scan to check the fluid, placenta and babies growth at 11.20 Emma, then I will go on the monitor for a bit. Then I see the Dr at 3.55! There's such a big gap in between the appointments :( they said they might be able to get me in at 2pm instead rather than waiting around all day, but we'll see! I'll keep you updated tho :) xx


----------



## Delilah

Lili you have done well to put that much weight on you are tiny!!!! And to just have one stretchmark too :thumbup:

Linn I hope I do the same and spring back into shape although it amazes me to think that this huge bump will go back into place! No stretches yet for me but there's still time as I'm only 34 weeks.


----------



## lili24

I can't imagine myself without this beach ball attached to me! It will be weird to feel light again :wacko: I can't wait! I don't feel like me...

The stretchmark only appeared this week, I woke up and it had suddenly appeared overnight :cry: 

I find it hard to believe that there is a real life baby in my belly though, does anyone else? I just don't believe there is one in there. :lol:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I know exactly how you feel... it is a shock to the system as well when they arrive and takes a few weeks to get used, but it's sooooo lovely to meet your LO :) I saw my friend from playgroup today she had her baby 6 days ago he was 7lbs6 and soooooo tiny. I keep thinking my DD was never that small but she was actually smaller! 

Delilah my belly didn't just go back into shape I had gained 65lbs and had looooaads of stretch marks so I had too much skin on my belly after the birth, it never completely went away but got lots better fast. But it is a good sign you don't have lots of stretch marks so chances are good!


----------



## chief's wife

CJ- sorry, but i hope it does not come to that. my still born boy was due to pre ecampsia. i pray you do not have it. do not worry it could be due to water retention caused by what you ate or drank. after what happened to my son that time i had to do a lot of research and interviews with drs and these were my findings;
swelling of any part of the body is not always a symptom of pre eclampsia in pregnancy. most times it is caused by water retention due to intake of anything that contains caffeine e.g coffee, coke , chocolate[ the cocoa has traces of caffeine], red bull,mountain dew etc. other causes are the intake of too much salt. standing in a particular place for a long time. sitting without moving around in one position for a long time e.g sitting in a car for a long drive without a stop over and the pregnancy hormones. avoid the above if you are taking or doing them plus take only iodised salt. 
it is advised however to go get checked out when you have any swells, but i would like you to put your mind at ease until you get checked out. it might not be pre eclampsia. your last reading on bp was ok. as pregnancy progresses the bp is bound to rise normally. it only gives a red light when the upper reading is up to 140 and the lower one is up to 100. 
it is also advised during pregnancy to take 3 parts of a whole garlic each day to help prevent the risk of pre ec.and also advised to take up to 2000mg [2gms] of vitamin c each day to also prevent the risk of pre e.
after the incident with my angel baby boy , i adhered to the above and did not have any prob with high bp anymore and no swellings with the subsequent 2 daughters. even with this pregnancy i am doing the same and getting the same results.
best wishes. i hope you feel better soon. in the meantime try sitting with your legs resting on a comfy stool or something cos it could be your pregnancy hormones kicking in at this point.
lots of hugs


----------



## lili24

It's gonna be such a shock! Especially cos I'm going to walk in there pregnant and then get wheeled out not pregnant anymore! With no pushing :wacko: I bet it feels so surreal. I feel about 20 weeks pregnant too, no where near the end! 

You forget how small newborns are don't you.. I can't wait to see everyones pics of their babies and hear the birth stories.. Kinda wish I didn't have to go first though ha xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I never had stretch marks before, but then i never had a bump before!!! Had a flat stomach straight after DD1..................was fab! DD2 my stomach went back after a few weeks.....................I fear this time i will never get my tummy back..............but i actually couldn't care less......................am just so lucky to have had 2 small bumps that this time i will enjoy having a few war wounds....xxxx

Right i have not taken a picture for weeks!!! I am a right fatty potatty now................and bloody loving it!!!


----------



## -Linn-

bless you Lili it will be fine... I keep thinking this time I'm prepared but I'm not it will be the same shock it was with DD, but everything will be fine and you will love just watching your baby :) I am excited for you, but I know it is scary!! I also can't wait to see pics but I will mainly post mine on facebook! 
I like to keep it private on here!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I want to see you :)


----------



## lili24

I won't be posting any on here at all Linn, I've never even posted a scan pic on here but I'll have millions on facebook for my buddies to see :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

the wierdest thing for me lili wasnt the loss of bump but the not kicking. i woke in the night sometimes and thought "where is the baby?" cos i was so used to them being in there and kicking.

CJ hun you need to calm but i know its hard. and youve only got 3 weeks till CS day anyway hun. xxxxx

D nice bump

ive had a really bad day with DD2 today. im totally fed up and really not in the mood to play nice anymore. walked the 6mile trek today and it took me flipping ages with being awake since 2am. i just had no energy at all. hubby just gone out to get takeaway as ive got nothing sorted for dinner cos DD2 hasnt had a nap or let me leave her side for a single second today...she even came with me for a wee every single time. and i dont care what he brings back, i just need something in my tmmy to shut it up and then i can go to bed when the girls are asleep.

huge part of me hoping they say they are gonna bring CS date forward on tuesday so i can get back to normal but that would cause so many other probs. 

oh yeh....will be taking a trip to the post office at the weekend.....keep your eyes peeled ladies for ickle boxes arriving xxxxx


----------



## lili24

I think I will miss the kicking! 

Oh hun.. 6 miles would kill me, how are you managing it :nope: No wonder you are fed up.. Enjoy your takeaway and an early night hopefully xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok ladies.................taken 3mins ago!! I know i am not huge, but i am enourmous for me!!! I feel like i am 11months compared to the other 2 xxxx


----------



## lili24

You look fab Emma and I'm really jealous of your belly button! :lol: 

When is your photoshoot? xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive got no choice Lili...she has to go to school. 

sorry im gonna moan again but my inlaws are pissing me off too....keep flipping changing when they are coming to stay after the baby....."so they an help". first it was just MIL coming for a couple of weeks when hubby goes back to work, then it was both of them, then hubby is due to go away when butterbean is about 3/4weeks old so i would have had a week with them here and hubby away. now they are saying about not coming till hubby is away....... i really cant deal with them being here on my own and a new baby and the other 2 girls to look after. its too much but how do i get them to understand. they think they are helping by coming when i am on my own so if nothing else they can do the school run if im not up to it.....OH FFS i really dont know what to do. and we need to pin down dates so they can book tickets and someone to have the 2 dogs for them cos im soooooooooo not having 2 extra dogs in the house aswell.


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I won't be posting any on here at all Linn, I've never even posted a scan pic on here but I'll have millions on facebook for my buddies to see :)

I might post one but only when lots of my friends are online and then delete it straight away. I never posted a scan pic on here either, or any pictures of myself (other than the ones without a head) or my name, OHs name, DDs name, DOB place where I live and so on... I just really don't like the idea of people knowing what I get up to if they find me on this forum. Some of the stuff I posted :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

E&L put your foot down hun, maybe suggest they come for only one week while hubby is away... the thought is nice and make it clear no dogs. It is your house and your having a baby so they can't say anything really. And if they get offended and don't want to come even better.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Lili..................my photo shoot will be Sunday 23rd May at 10am..........will be 27wks 5days :yipee:

E&L.................can your hubby not take them to school and then you pick them up? Probably not as am sure this would be happening, just my brain can not remember why???


----------



## lili24

Yeh that's true Linn.. I don't need people finding me on here and reading about my discharge and other pregnancy ailments! But the reason I won't post pics is cos of the fakers who have joined in the past who steal pics etc.. Really puts me off.

Emma I seen this so we can update the list to show 3 births now!!

Poppykat.. (2nd June)


> My Beautiful Daughter Chloe was born on 25/4/2010 at 34+6 weeks weighing 6lb 5oz

:) :) :)

E&L can hubby not have a word with them if you don't want them coming when he is away? I don't think I would like that either.. but then again helping with that school run would be a big weight off your shoulders wouldn't it xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Lili...................Wow 3 babies xxxx


----------



## lili24

Maybe I'll be 4.. :o :o :o :o

Shit!


----------



## Delilah

Emma your bump is gorgeous - I cant get over how perfect it looks! Your photo shoot will be fab hon xxx

E&L I wouldnt want that either - you need to have a word with DH and ask him to discretely tell his folks to back off....

What fakers are you on about - I have posted a scan pic but I never post head shots or anything else on here only on FB - maybe I shouldnt use my full name when I sign off either although I suppose its a bit late now... 

Wow 3 births great to hear that Chloe is doing well 

CJ are you ok???? Let us know how your dipstick goes this afternoon xxxx

update: I lie - just realised my avator is me should I change it????


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh i hope so!!!
We will find out tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## emmadrumm77

D......................thanks hun, thats very kind of you to say xxxx

We had a few probs in first tri with fake people who were not pregnant, and just some nasty people.......................But the last 2 Tri's have been great with lovely people!

OMG check out the weights of these twins!!!
Well done her for carrying them both xxx
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...21926-huge-twins-noah-zachery-26-04-10-a.html


----------



## lili24

Oh we just had one in first tri D and it's made me paranoid! And there have been others on the forum like the one who stuffed a football up her top as a bump pic :lol: It's nothing compared to the hundreds of lovely girls on here but it's up to you I guess. xx


----------



## Delilah

Yes I remember the girl with twins who wasnt pregnant and to be honest I was too scared to post alot in first tri on the June babies thread because I would have found it so hard to go to my 12 weeks scan again to be told my baby hadnt made it.... I only started to allow myself to hope things would be ok after that and that's when I met you lovely lot!!! Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yeh that's true Linn.. I don't need people finding me on here and reading about my discharge and other pregnancy ailments! But the reason I won't post pics is cos of the fakers who have joined in the past who steal pics etc.. Really puts me off.
> 
> Emma I seen this so we can update the list to show 3 births now!!
> 
> Poppykat.. (2nd June)
> 
> 
> My Beautiful Daughter Chloe was born on 25/4/2010 at 34+6 weeks weighing 6lb 5oz
> 
> :) :) :)
> 
> E&L can hubby not have a word with them if you don't want them coming when he is away? I don't think I would like that either.. but then again helping with that school run would be a big weight off your shoulders wouldn't it xxxClick to expand...

Lili poppykat left us as she was due in the end of May after her scans so she asked to be taken off this list and I saw her posting on the may thread before...


----------



## TashTash

Evening Girls hope you are all well?

MW appt was fine today baby is 2/5 engaged - how they guess this from just touching your belly though I have no idea? She was impressed with the fact I have only gained 8lbs BUT then worried me by asking "Has the Dr mentioned any concerns about your having a natural deliver because of the size of you?" ..............EM NO!!!! They said i couldnt have a section and had to try and push the wee man out! so now i am actually convinced i have a humungus baby in there!! So when im at the hospital on friday i will be saying something................cause i am now papping my pants lol 

The nursery QA was soooooooooo worse than i could of imagined :( so i am not a happy bunny and they felt the wrath of a pregnant, hormonal woman who was pissed off with them today lol ..................They did also get informed that they were the worst nursery in the garrison - just to make them realise how annoyed I was..............They now have one week to get it sorted or there will be disciplinary actions happening to their lazy arses!! wooooo saaaaa lol 

Just waiting for DH to get in from work - not cooking so he can choose the takeaway lol 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry Emma I missed your pics somehow... looking fab xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I would take my pic off but it's up to you, they cant really steal avatar pics as they are too small but anyone might recognise you and then read all your posts. Gosh there was some horrible fakers on here stealing others scan pics and OMG Louise do you remember her? Wouldn't surprise me if she was reading or posting on here again!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah psycho bird............................hey ho! We have a lovely little family on here now xxx


----------



## Tulip

Delilah I think your avatar is prob too small for anyone to work out who you are hon xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! It's really really hard being a doctor and knowing the worse possible scenario for everything... I realize that swelling without pre-eclampsia is the most likely explanation. But given how fast it came on and that my blood pressure is still trending upwards (was 124/70 1 hour ago, was 115/66 this morning, and last OB apt was 95/55) I'm really worried :-( Heart rate is normal for me now (58 beats per minute), which goes against anxiety causing my increased BP... (as you would expect both to be increase if it were anxiety related). Seeing my GP in 1 hour (2:30PM). I was supposed to attend a conference all day tomorrow and half of Friday, think I will back out of it now and just stay home to do work, only driving in for my OB apt tomorrow afternoon... Reassuring to me is the fact that baby is bumping and kicking in there!!!

Lili, I agree, weird to think we have babies in there... Will definitely miss the kicking and being so close to her though when she's out.

Fabulous bump pics D and Emma!!!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Yeah psycho bird............................hey ho! We have a lovely little family on here now xxx

I agree :)


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I will be thinking of you but trust me my swelling came on within one day and I had such bad feet I could ONLY wear flip flops and all my rings got to small on that day and my face went all swollen and it just stayed like that until I had her. Sometimes I peed loads all evening and it would be better but same again the next morning!


----------



## chief's wife

sorry to ask ladies, but what do those fakers stand to gain by reading posts made by pregnant women plus what do they intend to do with the pictures they stole or are stealing?
to be honest . the motive and the action beats my imagination.
you steal someone's pic that you do not know or not even in the same country with........ for what? then you say you are pregnant when you are not ........why?
i think both ways they are on the loosing side cos [1] you don't have a baby to show for your claims.[2] you read people's pregnancy experiences which is natural and the person's mum may have gone through those too. then you steal pics of some baby you do not know to pass off as yours, then the person can as well pass of baby advert pics as theirs. very funny and jobless of them.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah you have to be a bit odd!!!
There was one who pretended her hubby was in a horrific accident and was in a coma for ages, then he started to recover and then she started getting pains and was told that she would maybe loose her baby.................carried on for weeks!!! That was all a fake!
There are some amazing admin on here who protect us from all that, just sometimes you get a nutter slip in xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma, Hubby has to be at work for 8am and doesnt finish till 5pm, sometimes later. i think they are worrying about me walking so far etc after a CS. and if they didnt have to book tickets etc then we might be able to get away with them coming for a couple of days and if im not ok they could stay. Hubby agrees that its getting complicated now. not sure what we are gonna say to them tho yet. i appreciate the offer and the thought but i have had 2 babies before...its not like i dont know what im doing and hubby went back to work after DD2 was 2 weeks old and i managed then to get DD1 to and from school. admititly it was 5 mins away as we lived in differnt house then but still.

Was Louise...Leecckky or whatever she was called? te one who did the thread in 1st tri and went all batty??

CJ hun see what your OB says but you havent got long to go anyway hunni...im sure they will try and manage you first if it is Pre-eclamsia. :hugs: Little Zoelle is not allowed to start worrying us now that Layla has read the manuel and started to behave herself! E&L has spoken!! *wink wink* it will be fine hunni xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive just realised i still havent heard from the stoopid MW.....ive had such a long crap day i had totally forgot....im fecking useless. please remind me in the morning ladies to ring them AGAIN.


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L......................you do make me laugh!! RE:- Layla reading the manual xxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh Linn I didn't know.. I just seen her on our June baby list so thought another June baby had arrived! I dunno! 

Chiefs wife they just obviously have issues.. I'll never understand it! 

CJ good lick for your appointment. I think of the worst scenarios for everything too :hugs: Its very likely it is just swelling, and your BP is rising because you are becoming more worried xxx

Enjoy the takeaway Tash :) I don't feel like eating because of the acid, I am not cooking anything I feel rubbish :nope:


----------



## lili24

You make me laugh as well! What a crap midwife. I'll remind you tomoz xx


----------



## nightkd

chief's wife said:


> it is also advised during pregnancy to take 3 parts of a whole garlic each day to help prevent the risk of pre ec.and also advised to take up to 2000mg [2gms] of vitamin c each day to also prevent the risk of pre e.

That's interesting, I'm being advised to put garlic cloves up my vagina (fun stuff right?) to prevent Strep B... I would prefer to eat it!! :lol: Maybe I should be doing both!! :thumbup:


----------



## chief's wife

emmadrumm77 said:


> Yeah you have to be a bit odd!!!
> There was one who pretended her hubby was in a horrific accident and was in a coma for ages, then he started to recover and then she started getting pains and was told that she would maybe loose her baby.................carried on for weeks!!! That was all a fake!
> There are some amazing admin on here who protect us from all that, just sometimes you get a nutter slip in xxxxx

quite odd. how can some one think up such a story for herself? here it is believed that if you think up evil stories for yourself to get attention that the evil will actually happen to the person in future and at the time the person does not want such.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know she was in clinic yesterday and i should have phoned back today but totally went out of my head with everything today. 

just thought of a possible solution........get hubby to drop DD1 at the before and after school scheme on his way to work and they take her to and from school.....might cost us a bit but its the same nursery that said they would have both girls for a few days around section day if my parents couldnt have them......might have to ask the question when i see nursery lady in the morning. it might be worth having it as a back up if i dont recover as fast as i did after DD2.


----------



## -Linn-

chief wife I hope thats true, those people are just horrible... 

E&L yeah it was Lkeecey she was mental :wacko:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hubby agrees that having his parents here week 2 and 3 is gonna be more help than 4 and 5. i should be doing ok by week 4 and 5. and if we have the nursery as back up that may work better.


----------



## emmadrumm77

You'll get it sorted E&L xxxx
How does poking garlic "up there" help..........................that's very odd!!!


----------



## lili24

That sounds a good solution hun if you can get it sorted with them. Hope you can xx

I don't fancy sticking garlic up there to be honest, don't feel like sticking any foreign objects up there right now though lol. Wonder how it prevents gbs?


----------



## -Linn-

Lol I really would not put any garlic up there!


----------



## lili24

:rofl::rofl:

What did you have for tea Linn.. eugh I need to eat but no appetite because my head is on fire!


----------



## -Linn-

I didnt have tea yet, just made pizzas they are nearly ready... I am starving but I already know I will get heartburn from hell. I like my pizza spicy.

I had no appetite earlier which is why I only cooked something now. Maybe order a takeaway in? Too late to cook now.


----------



## lili24

Yeh definitely.. McDs is looking a good option right now and a milkshake might calm the acid! Must see if OH will go there :)


----------



## Tulip

emmadrumm77 said:


> Yeah psycho bird............................hey ho! We have a lovely little family on here now xxx

...and one declared stalker :rofl:
OMG you lot I am so jealous of those beautiful bumps :D xxx


----------



## lili24

You will have your very own big bump soon hun xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

and then we can all stalk you Tulip!!!!!! 

hubby just on the phone to the outlaws......


----------



## nightkd

Garlic is antibacterial and antifungal - it'll cure a lot of things :) 

I'm all for trying it as an alternative therapy...I'll probably be taking immune system boosting supplements as well (eg Ecchinacea etc). :)

xx


----------



## chief's wife

lili- you are right they must have biiigggggggg issues
nightkd-yeah, but if you are going to deliver by cs you will have to stop taking it for a week before the surgery date cos it reduces blood clots but the vitamin c part is very good at all times


----------



## Tulip

E&L's mummy said:


> and then we can all stalk you Tulip!!!!!!
> 
> hubby just on the phone to the outlaws......

I would love that. And you can tell me when NOT to freak out as at least one of you seems to have experienced just about everything that's possible in pregnancy :haha:


----------



## nightkd

https://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/group-b-streptococcus.html

^ Interesting info and offers a few different options for alternative therapy... I might print this out and take it to my MW appointment today actually... :)


----------



## nightkd

BTW, has anyone tried Goji Berry Juice? Lots of Vitamin C, but I had some last night and it gave me HORRIBLE heartburn... :nope: I'm wary of having anymore atm, but I'm thirsty :lol:

x


----------



## E&L's mummy

Tulip said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> and then we can all stalk you Tulip!!!!!!
> 
> hubby just on the phone to the outlaws......
> 
> I would love that. And you can tell me when NOT to freak out as at least one of you seems to have experienced just about everything that's possible in pregnancy :haha:Click to expand...

i know. its been an emotional rollercoaster for all of us at times. someone said ealrier about having mulitple births and they are right.....im sooo excited about the upcoming births. just a shame i cant come and have a squidge of them all.

had a bold and cunning plan tho ladies...how cool would it be to organise a meet somewhere central, possibly overnight, for june 2011???? one year on!! with little toddlely peeps!!


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-yes it actually happens , i know 2 or 3 people that it happened to. they were telling terrible stories to get sympathy and money and those things actually happened to them. some people can be terrible.
ladies you can wash your v with garlic. just blend it , soak it in hot water or boil it in water and then sieve it and use the garlic water to wash. its good for preventing thrush and for curing it too. though it's very painful. what i do is that i dilute it with lots of water when doing that. i do not think i will be able stick it as a bulb in there, it will make me uncomfortable. but some ladies i know do it and it works very well


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd- i have tried lots of vitamin c and it works. it relaxes your body and helps you have a better rest and sleep. but i have not tried the goji berry juice. i don't even know if we have that here


----------



## lili24

Goji berry juice sounds nice but I daren't drink anything except water and milkshake these days! I miss lucozade!!

That sounds better chiefs wife.. I'd rather do that than stick a bulb up there :) 

E&L that would be fabby... it must happen!

And yeh Tulip.. there isn't anything at least one of us hasn't experienced LOL xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

well we have time to organise, save up and research it Lili. would be nice to meet up before then but a little anniversary thingy would be nice imo. xx


----------



## chief's wife

lili-lol


----------



## lili24

Yeh it would.. We will defo do it :flower: Although you'll be even further away then won't you.. but we can sort it!

I've got these awful pains coming all of a sudden with soooo much pressure at the same time... woooah :( Need my bed I think!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ooooo what sort of pain?!?!?!?!?!
i was gonna head to bed but will wait up for a bit if you need the company. xx


----------



## nightkd

The store that stocks Lucozade here hasn't had any for a few weeks now :( It looks like someone bought ALL of the bottles, or they went out of date (the ribena we bought from there is past it's best before...and they haven't restocked that yet!!)... SUCKS. Oh well...

Yeah, if I remember correctly, MW said a section of garlic 3 nights on, 3 nights off... So no sex for the 3 nights on :lol: I hope I don't reek terribly of garlic :rofl:

xx


----------



## lili24

Just like a sharp pain and a load of pressure down below at the same time!! Maybe they are just stronger braxton hicks.. I'll be okay hun, gonna go to bed myself very soon :hugs:

Thats not good KD.. are those drinks imports or something? 
Well, at least you will keep any vampires away :rofl:


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok hunni but keep us posted. huge nightybye hugs xxxxxx

im offski now as butterbean is kicking th eyou know what outta the laptop so i think its a hint to lie down and let her streach out for a bit. cath you in th emorning all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I hope you are ok, did you have a McDonalds? I had my dinner and want one now :dohh:


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> Thats not good KD.. are those drinks imports or something?
> 
> Well, at least you will keep any vampires away :rofl:

Yeah they are... I've seen a few good websites where the products would probably be fresher and I can get some nicer stuff, but don't know how much shipping would be :shrug:

Lol! That's what DH said, I told him I was pretty sure I didn't have any of them up my foof :rofl:

xx


----------



## chief's wife

lili24 said:


> Just like a sharp pain and a load of pressure down below at the same time!! Maybe they are just stronger braxton hicks.. I'll be okay hun, gonna go to bed myself very soon :hugs:
> 
> Thats not good KD.. are those drinks imports or something?
> Well, at least you will keep any vampires away :rofl:

you bet and maybe we need to, who knows:haha:


----------



## lili24

Goodnight hun.. you must be shattered. Hope you get a better sleep tonight and then call the midwife in the morning. :hugs: xxx

Yeah Linn I got one.. Big Mac! It was lovely! And I've got a milkshake which is helping the acid.. yipeeee! You could try sending OH out for one, but he might tell you to F off since you've already had your tea LOL :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah he won't go... I won't ask lol. Maybe tomorrow as he is going out with friends from work for his dinner. Glad the milkshake is helping! I am eating Olivias sweets now (which I told OH he couldn't have :rofl:)


----------



## lili24

:finger: I like that! You're allowed! One thing I will miss about being pregnant is sending OH out to get things to satisfy my cravings. I'd never get away with it normally! He'd tell me to go myself lol.

Oh I'd really miss those drinks if I couldn't get them KD.. I'm guessing shipping would be expensive since they are heavy but it might work out okay if you bought them in bulk. Depends how much you like them I guess!


----------



## -Linn-

haha Lili he always wants to eat her sweets so I told him yesterday that I had bought them for her and he was not to have them and now I really wanted some myself :haha: 

you are right it all stops after the pregnancy until you do it all again :)


----------



## lili24

Do it again... :rofl: maybe in another life! I've aged at least 30 years during this pregnancy, my hair is nearly grey and if it wasn't for you lot keeping me sane I might have gotten locked up by now! 

You said once she is here I will want to do it again right away.. so we'll see about that but I don't think it's likely lol.


----------



## lili24

How many hours are we ahead of CJ? If her appointment was at 2.30? Hope everythings okay xxx


----------



## lili24

Oh she would have had the appointment at about 7.30pm our time. CJ let us know how you got on :flower: :flower:


----------



## Delilah

Yeah we are 5 hours ahead of CJ - hopefully things went ok - pls update us when you can I am worried xx

Tulip once our little bundles are here we will all become your official stalkers lol - I think you are right between us all you included we could rewrite the pregnancy book.... are you feeling any better for Monday hon? 

E&L love the idea of a meet and also think you have a good solution with DH dropping DD1 off to school. Can he not do that now for you too?

KD I like your avator meant to say that the other day - good luck with the garlic.

Have any of you tried raspberry leaf tea? I bought some and have started on one cup a day for now - Chief's Wife you seem really up on the herbal stuff do you do alot of alternative meds in Nigeria? 

I had a lovely evening with my girlfriends - 7 of us tonight and one of my friends bought Nathan the most gorgeous pair of Ugg boots for 6-9 months in light blue I will put photos on FB and of CJ's gift too - Nathan will be one spoilt little boy!

My bump was pressing on the steering wheel tonight I hope it doesnt get any bigger because I wont be able to reach the pedals soon and my car is quite heavy....

Oh well, those jelly babies are calling me now....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay in logging on! Worked late again at the office...

So I ended up seeing my GP (was originally meant just to have a script for massage therapy but good timing!). My BP in her office was normal at 108/62 and there is NO PROTEIN IN MY URINE!!! I'm soooooo happy and relieved!!! Seems I just have some serious swelling... But she wants me to take it easy, and while not placing me on bed rest she's recommended I work from home tomorrow and Friday (instead of going to the conference), not travelling long distances (Mattawa is out of the realm of possibilities now), keeping my feet up as much as possible and be on the look-out for symptoms of increasing blood pressure. Felt so great about it that I cancelled my urgent OB apt that I had booked for tomorrow  I know I tend to extrapolate and jump to the worse possible conclusion :-( Sorry for worrying my bump buddies unnecessarily :cry:

Delilah - can't wait to see the pics of the gifts you got! Sound so cute!!!

Lili, glad to hear the milkshape helped with the heart burn! I just had a milkshake myself


----------



## Delilah

Phew CJ that is great news and you need to do as your doctor says now - try to do as much as you can from home - is the swelling still there? My ankles on the inisde are still swelling by night time but I am using my Widgey to elevate my feet when I sleep and they go down and are slim by morning. But I took my wedding rings off a few weeks ago because my fingers must be swollen, I am using a white gold band I already had for now.

Lili - very excited for you today - hope you get your consultant appointment early and we dont have to wait until late afternoon to find out when you get to meet Layla :flower: 

OK must work I have a to do list covering 2 A4 pages and deadlines are today / tomorrow...

Will check back this evening hope you all have a good day, its raining here again.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I am glad everything went well :) Wasn't expecting anything else but glad you don't have to worry anymore! 

Gosh my baby is moving her legs down in front of her face and then up again and she is back to back, now that looks and feels very funny. And she got hiccups again, seems like she gets them 1000000x per day. 

Lili I think you you won't want another straight after the birth but when Layla is 2-3 months old I think it is very likely. Hope everything will go well at the hospital today hun :hugs: 

Awww Delilah my DD had some fake ugg boots (much cuter than the original from next) this last winter and she loved them and looked so cute. For myself I really don't like them (no offence to anyone) but on babies and toddlers I think they are soooo cute... gotta check out your Facebook :)


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

i wanna be on this !
:blue: june 4th


----------



## lili24

I'm soooooooooooooo excited today :) I wanna hear what her estimated weight is right now and I'm curious about the fluid too, I expect it to have gone down, I was too lucky on Tuesday! 

Just got up and my bump is one funny shape! I'm sure I squash her in the night :( Does anyone elses go funny when they wake up?

CJ soooooooooooooo happy for you, glad you don't have to worry now, but definitely do as the DR said and rest more. 

D I think the first thing we bought when we found out we were having a girl was pink uggs.. Even though she won't be able to wear them for ages lol. I love them! That's a lovely gift, glad you had a nice time. 

The acid is still here.. Wish it would pee off!! Linn Layla gets hiccups so much too, and they are really loud when I'm having a trace lol. Xx


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah Lili my bump always changes shapes and looks funny in the mornings, which is why I don't understand why she won't spin :( The other night I thought she had disappeared as I couldn't really feel her body parts when I pushed on my bump.. wonder what they get up to in there :) 

I am excited too and it's not even me... can't wait to hear when you will have her, I heard that the estimated weight is usual not accurate but still exciting to hear!


----------



## littlepne

Good luck for today Lili!

I was eating ice pops at 2am because I was so hot in bed. I'm normally always cold. I can see myself being on the sofa if this keeps up!


----------



## lili24

Yeh, it was so hot last night I woke up really sweating. It's gross, I just want to be comfy in bed!

Oh good Linn glad it's not just my bump! Yeh I bet the weights aren't accurate but it's good I can compare it to the last growth scan. I think she'll be tiny probably about 5lbs something now :)

What are you guys doing today? It's so miserable again!


----------



## -Linn-

I am going to take DD to next so she can choose a new outfit for herself.. my mum sent her some money and now she wants to buy new clothes :haha: I asked her what she wanted and she said pretty clothes lol 

I was only 5lbs when I was born at 41 weeks and I am all fine today and I went home straight away as well so even if she will be tiny, everything will be fine. She'll be so cute, I bet your OH will be scared to pick her up. Mine was he wouldn't hold DD when she was naked as he said she just looks too fragile :) 

I saw this 7lb baby yesterday and he was tiny... OMG!


----------



## tillykins

Bit random but i had a show this morning, has made me feel bit nervous and excited at the same time. Also getting crampy pains ( not bh) .Thought i would just share my random thought, sorry !!!!


----------



## -Linn-

how exciting tillykins although it can just regrow and doesn't necessarily mean you'll go into labour soon, but it could... I would be excited :)


----------



## tillykins

im only 35 plus 2, so ideally i dont want it to happen yet, has just made it seem a bit more real xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning girlies xxxxxxxxxxx
Lili....................good luck today! I am so over excited for you hun xxx
E&L.............fab idea about meeting up, am all for that x
CJ...........glad you are ok hun, please try and put your feet up as much as possible hun xxx
Deee[Riley<3] welcome hun.......................xxxxx
Tillykins.................Good luck today if things progress and keep us informed xxx

Just been to toys r us to buy her boy a present for his 3rd bday on Sat, which was only £10, but came out having spent over £100 on other bits!!!! God i am useless xxxx


----------



## Hett

Good morning ladies!!!

You are all such chatterboxes!!! I only was away last night and have missed LOTS!

CJ so glad all is well!

Lili good luck hunny! SO excited for you!

Haha Emma did you buy your girls lots of toys? I use to love toys r us when I was little!

Been to uni and walked today - its only a 30minute ish walk each way but I am shattered! 

tillykins that is so exciting!!! It shows its not long now!

Welcome Deee[Riley<3] xxx

I have been thinking about my bubba's growth patterns, well at:
32 weeks I was 33cm FH
34 weeks I was 36cm FH and 3/5ths palpable
36 weeks I was 35cm FH and 3/5ths palpable

Now the midwife yday (a hospital one) said it was OK as baby obviously is just moving down, but at my 34 week appt they didn't actually write down my FH in my notes, so she didn't know I had actually not made any growth improvement. I decided to call my actual named midwife and she can see my concern so she is coming to see me on Saturday morning. I feel much more reassured that she is listening to my worries! I'm sure all is fine, just nice to know there is support there.

Uni work now for me! Oh its a beautiful day today here - love the sun! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Me??????? Buy toys for the girls???? NEVER!!! :rofl::rofl:
Am useless, i only have to look at toys and they jump in the trolley!
I did also get a spare travel changing mat and 2 moses basket sheets xxx

I wonder if Lili knows when Layla's bday is going to be? Her apt was an hr ago xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy ladies!!

how we doing?

well the outlaws are sorted....they are gonna fit round us we just have to let them know when we want them visiting. and.........................................................................
Ive managed to get someone to do the school run for me!!!!!!!! whoop whoop!
i must have looked flipping awful this morning when i got there in the pouring rain. one of the other mums has offered to pick DD1 up and drop her back till hubby goes on leave at the end of the month!! its such a relief as im really starting to get sore and breathless and tired now after that walk. 

had to go into town after school run to this morning and phoned hubby to come collect me when he got his lunch break cos i just couldnt walk anymore not with shopping bags too. im such a weed at the moment.

Lilli looking forward to seeing how you got on today.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Sorry I've not read any of the posts just thought I'd update while we are waiting to see the DR.. Appointment got brought forward to 2pm :)

I had the scan and her estimated weight was 5lbs, I guessed it spot on! It scares me how good my intuition is sometimes lol. So she is pretty tiny! The fluid measurement we got was 10cms which would be amazing but I find it hard to believe to be honest, she did say we got an extra measurement because the baby had changed positions slightly. The placenta looks very mature and I saw my notes briefly and think it says it's now grade 3.. I'll find out more at 2pm I guess. 

The trace went well. My blood pressure is through the roof compared to normal, had it taken 3 times so far. Ahhhh, but they did give me a booklet on CS to read in there which won't have helped.. It scared the shit out of me actually. :lol:

Be back in a bit!


----------



## Delilah

Glad you got sorted E&L that'll give you loads more time each day

Lili had an early appt which was her trace and then a 3.30 appt with consutant that she was hoping to get moved to 2pm

Hett I have tried to not pay too much attention to my notes because everyone says its just a snapshot and can change in a heartbeat but at least your own mw is coming to see you 

I have eaten my lunch and am still hungry with no more food in the office... oh well will drink lots of water instead!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili pleased to hear about the fluid... not far from 12cm now, but I guess they already decided it will be a section now? 

My DD is such a little madam now she is wearing her new clothes and just asked me to take pictures of her... but as you all know my camera is broken. Had a nice time in town, I had my McDonalds :)


----------



## nightkd

Hope the appointment is going well Lili...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay Lili......................Layla is being very good in there xxx:thumbup: Look forward to hearing what the consultant says. 
I have to pick DD1 up in 20mins, then got my mw at 3.40 and then got to take both girls to swimming, so won't be back till 6ish! Please can someone text me when you hear from Lili after she see's the consultant at 2pm xxx:hugs:

Sister's i have 5 parcel waiting for me to take them to the post office in a moment :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, sounds like everything is going well. Glad to hear it. You find out when you're having the section at this appointment, don't you?

E&L, i'm so glad that someone took mercy on you and that you don't have to walk all that way in the rain to pick up your daughter.

CJ, thank goodness everything worked out alright and your BP went back to normal. I know you were super upset and I didn't like seeing you so worried.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I missed your post sorry, that's fab you got someone to take your DD, that's what I had suggested the other day.. lovely that she just offered!


----------



## E&L's mummy

right got a few mins to catch up on here.

Emma, what are you like!! £100!!! but i would be the same if i had the spare cash. good job im not driving anymore or i would be spending a fortune just out of boredom lol

CJ. glad you have had your mind put at rest hun. both you and D need to slow down a bit, but i understand its tricky :hugs:

ive got some boxes waiting here to be posted too. will have to do it on sat cos ive got to wait in ALL day for the repair people to come and check my roof. we noticed what looks like a tile hanging over the guttering above the back door.

Lili, looking good to getting to the full 37 weeks so far hun. told you you would make it. and dont let the leaflets freak you out hun. xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh Linn i think she took pity on me this morning cos i was really struggling. it wouldnt be as hard if it was a straight walk but its up and down a hill and that last bit uphill is really hard. especially pushing DD2 up it too and its only till hubby is off work for a bit at the end of the month. think he finishes just before the bank hol, then DD1 has a week of half term and then i have butterbean so hubby will be on paternity leave.


----------



## Delilah

You wont get my gifts until about a week after each of your little bundles arrive girls because I need to get them personalised first by an artist friend of mine in Scotland who runs a fab little business up there I'll say no more! I thought that CJ's had arrived yesterday but it was somehting else so I'm still waiting for that package to come so I can ship it off to Canada! :happydance: Linn you must FB me your address please I have everyone elses.

No news from Lili yet then? I am getting obsessed cant wait to find out when Layla will arrive Paul said he hopes I'm this excited about our own baby! I think its much easier to get excited when you dont have to go through the hard work bit!


----------



## E&L's mummy

lol D
im only getting my bits for you all sorted now so that if they say they want baby to come early nxt week, its all done. i really hope you like them. im not creative so i didnt make them but i think they are something i would make if i had the skills.


----------



## Delilah

I havent made them either E&L but hope you all like them! Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Its like christmas!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol feels like christmas, will send you my address later Delilah :) 

no news from Lili yet!


----------



## nightkd

Could they have decided to take Lili in there and then?? I'm a bit out of the loop...

I'm 34 weeks tomorrow :shock: Had MW appointment and she said that they will consider delivering a 35 weeker after a long discussion (I guess dependent on why I'd gone into labour that early) so...OMG! I really need to get a pool sorted!!!

I'm not feeling fab this morning (surprise surprise) but I really fancied some sardines...so I just opened a tin and my cat instantly appeared at my feet (dunno if he recognised the sound of the tin, but he couldn't have smelt them that quickly!!) and started meowing, then Bean started kicking me because my stomach was rumbling...Ahhh! I'm being held hostage for my fish!

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont think they would take her in that fast KD. sometimes it takes a while for her to get home and put us all out of our missery lol. im sure she is fine, got a gut feeling next week will be the week.


----------



## -Linn-

god I got such bad acid/heartburn I'm dying here :cry: 

sorry for the pointless post!!


----------



## lili24

Oh god! I've been out for ages, I dropped my OH back at work and then drove home but I was locked out, so I had to go back to him for my keys and then sat in traffic all the way home lol. 

I still don't have an exact date, but it will be next week E&L you are right. They want to scan me on Monday morning at 36+6 to check if she is still breech, and then they will book it in for whatever day next week. I don't see the point in this because she isn't gonna turn, why are they letting me think that there is any chance she might? 

In the meantime I carry on with daily ctgs and have to make sure I pay attention to her movements incase there is any change. I'm gonna go flippin mental!! 

They are saying it is IUGR now since there is little growth since my last scan, but she is still growing and the flow through the cord is fine so there is no urgency to get her out straight away.

I don't know what to think anymore.:cry:


----------



## -Linn-

how confusing Lili, I see what you mean chances are not big she will turn by monday!! 

how annoying with all the CTGs why didn't they just give you a date today? But it sounds like you will make it to 37 weeks which is fab! At least it's not too long until Monday!!


----------



## FritterFots

Think good thoughts, Lili! They're trying to let you bake her for as long as you can, while keeping an eye on everything. 

I don't know what the point is of seeing if she's turned either -- especially since they seem to know for sure it's going to be a section. I guess it's just something to help them prepare.


----------



## lili24

I dunno, she said because if she wasn't breech I could be induced instead of a CS, and they like to give breeches a chance to turn, usually give them to 37 weeks. So because they will be scanning me on Monday to measure the fluid and cord flow anyway they might as well leave it until then before booking me in.

The Dr who does ECV has performed them with 11-12cms of fluid, but even if mine goes up by Monday they won't offer me one. OH said he wouldn't let me get one anyway it's too risky.

I'm not bothered about the daily CTGs I guess they are neccessary, it's only for such a short time I guess compared to the lifetime I will get with my baby.. :cry:


----------



## BabyJayne

Making it to 37 weeks will be great - I hope everything goes well for you. I am more of a lurker on this thread, so will be doing lots more lurking to see how things are going for you.

Hope all you other June mummies-to-be are okay... x


----------



## lili24

Thanks BabyJayne.. Happy 36 weeks! xx

I know Fritter, I am so happy to bake her for as long as I can.. but I feel like a failure now I know she is not growing properly too. 

Wanna get off this rollercoaster now!!

I meant to say to E&L that it's great news about the school runs :) Did you call your MW today hun?


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah- yes we do a lot of herbal stuff in nigeria. i even have a book that tells you most of the alternative meds. that is where i usually get some of my info ,then ask my dr for confirmation and possible side effects.
CJ- glad all went well.
we lost our president. we have a new president sworn in today. our late president has been buried today.he had been terminally ill for quite some time now. nigeria is in mourning now.


----------



## chief's wife

welcome DeeeeRiley

Tillykins- i am excited for you


----------



## chief's wife

E&L- glad you got some one to help you out.


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- sorry
lili- lots of hugs. i believe every thing will turn out ok


----------



## chief's wife

BabyJane- happy 36 weeks


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..................thanks for your text's today!! I would have gone mad not knowing how things were going for you. Chin up though, the longer Layla stays put then the shorter her time in hospital...........................you are doing fab hun xxxxxxxx

Parcels have been sent today, so those sisters in the uk you should get them tomorrow, CJ...........sorry yours was sent today but will take longer xxxxxxxxxxxxx Please note that i did not do it myself, was a friend who made them up for me. All i ask is those having girls....................MAKE SURE THEY ARE!!! And D...............MAKE SURE A PENIS IS PRESENT!!!!! Otherwise will be pointless gifts xxxxxxxxxxxxxx You will understand why when you open them up xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies i forgot to say i saw the mw..................As i thought baby has turned around, so we are head down, but not engaged. I measure 34.5....................so that is perfect and the hb was 118-130.
They can not fit me in at 28weeks so my next apt is 3rd June, where i will 29+2............good good xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

That is fab news Emma baby's head is down :happydance: am looking forward to seeing what you sent!!


----------



## Delilah

lol Emma I will ask them to double check on Monday! I really hope he is still a he and has a little penis in there!!!!! So pleased your baby is in the right position xx

Welcome Tillykins

I cant wait for Monday although I have been building myself up to this big appointment and wonder if I will even get any news! Could be a real anti-climax lol but I will at least know if my placenta has moved up and if not they will definitely offer me a c-section and I will get the date for my stitch being removed. If my placenta has moved up and he is still breech they will probably not make a decision until later on so I will be no wiser. It will be lovely to see Nathan again though in less stressful circumstances than my 29 week scan!

Lili so pleased you look like you will make 37 weeks hon - yay go Layla!!!!! she is a fighter and you get to meet you little lady next week :happydance:

I keep thinking I am almost 37 weeks too :dohh: I have started drinking 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea from today I will up this to 3 cups at 36 weeks and 4 cups at 38 weeks if I get that far. All the reading I've done on it suggests it helps the uterus during and after birth.

Hope CJ's ok today she must be busy with work.

Chief's Wife we have our general and local elections taking place today in the UK - everyone seems to think we will have a new Prime Minister by tomorrow morning. I dont trust any of them to be honest! We do postal votes. 

Actually we have organised an event tomorrow morning for one of our a financial services clients who will be talking to company directors about the impact of existing finanical plans and potential opportunities offered by the new govenment - poor chap he has had to rehearse three scenarios today he left our offices looking worn out, one of my colleagues has taken him for a beer lol


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

Glad to see all the June mummies doing so well. I have had a gazillion pages to catch up on so I can't comment on everybodies progress but:

Lily, so glad it it looks like you're going to make it to 37 weeks. I'm a teeny bit jealous that you're going to meet your baby girl so soon.

CJ - glad the swelling is nothing serious. Do try and slow down though

Delilah - same goes for you, get some rest missus :p

E&L - good to hear you are getting help with the school run. I struggle just taking the dogs on a toddle round the block.

I had my 34 weeks MW app today, met a 3rd midwife, she was very nice. I have a primary, secondary and emergency backup midwife. All are incredibly nice. Everything is looking good, bubs is head down, she said fairly low but didn't indicate more than that. The little so and so wriggles non stop...all low down movement. I think he's digging his way out.

Who are doing prenatal classes? I had my 4th class last night. If I give birth to a doll then I know how to breastfeed :p We were chatting about "the business of being born" too, one mummy was dead set against home birth and wanted all the drugs available. She watched that movie after the drugs and interventions discussion last week and now she's decided to have baby at home. I would consider it if I didn't have pre-existing medical conditions. And being my first, I'll feel safer at the hospital. In Canada, if you are midwife led, you're really only renting the room, the hospital staff don't really get involved. Next week is our last week and group discussion night. I have "post partum depression" as my topic so I need to make sure I do some preparation next weekend.

Holy moly, just noticed that this has turned into an essay. Well done if you got this far :p oh, I'm on FB so if there is anyone I can add, please let me know. I need some more mummy friends :p

Fi


----------



## nightkd

I have a question...At MW appointment yesterday Bean's HR was 164bpm.... :shock: Hasn't been that high for some months now (well when I've listened with a doppler anyway, I'm obviously not listening to her all the time :lol:).... She was pretty quiet yesterday too, until DH hit a bump in the road and woke her up on the way to the appointment...even then she wasn't jumping about as much as normal...but the MW took a little longer to figure her position and then hurt me when she found her head - not sure if she poked Bean and Bean jumped in response which is what hurt me...but hey, something hurt!! Anyway, she did the doppler just after that, so I wondered if she'd made Bean jump and that's why her HR was so 'high' compared to normal?

What do you think? It's not something I'm concerned about, just another curious question as I just remembered we were surprised it was quite fast.

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, working from home today and tomorrow instead of attending the conferences like I was meant to do. DH is being really protective, following me around and making sure I have my feet propped up and that I don't stand too long, what a sweety! Will be going to my prenatal yoga class tonight, need the relaxation!

KD, Zoëlle's heart rate is always 120-130 for me at home, but when we have our appointments it goes as high as 155. Normal to fluctuate!

E&L sooooooo glad you got help for the school run, and a volunteer at that! Lovely for her to offer!

Fi, good news about your apt and follow-up, nice to know you have all these back-up MWs 

Lili, so sorry they're now classing Layla as IUGR... Unfortunately that goes along with the mature placenta. You're being soooooo well monitored, I'm sure everything will turn out fine! And I now it's difficult to envision another pregnancy, but you know? Most women have completely different pregnancies one from the other! My friend (who just had our third godchild), had a normal, uneventful first pregnancy, then her second one was fraught with complications (bleeding at 23 weeks with strict bedrest, problems with baby's growth, premature labour with emergency C-section at 30 weeks) and was terrified to have a third. When they got pregnant by accident, they saw it as a sign they were meant to have a third child. She was followed as high-risk, but the pregnancy was completely normal from start to finish. What a relief for all of us, but just goes to show how different one pregnancy can be from the other!

Emma, soooooo curious to see the parcel now! For sure Zoëlle is a girl though (can't get better sex prediction than with chromosome analysis!) so I'm not worried 

E&L and Delilah, sooooo curious to see your parcels too! It does feel like Christmas 

No Uggs for our baby yet, I wouldn't even know where to buy them, have never seen them in the shops. 

Linn, so cute DD likes dressing up and having pics taken with her new clothes on  She's a real little girl that one!

Fritter, Hett and Chief's Wife: thank you all for your nice comments  I think we have a wonderful group of ladies on this thread, hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Fi, I forgot to mention we are doing prenatal classes too! We decided to do them privately at home though, as comments I've heard from people is that in the class setting, some people can increase your anxiety and we wanted to avoid that! We had a 3 hour class last Saturday, and a second 3 hour class this Friday night. 

Then Saturday morning we are doing a breastfeeding preparation class (2.5 hours) in the morning, after which DH is leaving to see his father in Mattawa. I will be alone from Saturday afternoon until next Tuesday. Will make sure I touch base with a few local friends, letting them know the situation and that I may need their help to get to Toronto and the hospital if I go into labour while he's away. I'm a bit nervous, but better now than closer to the due date!


----------



## fi_broon

Our class is 2 hours a week for 5 weeks. We started with 6 couples but are now done to 5 after one girl was put on strict bed rest...poor thing.

The instructor is very laid back and funny and puts us all at ease. Even Gary is enjoying it and he normally hates this sort of thing. It's a good group as well which helps.

We didn't get much time to practice the breast feeding but we got to watch a really good Jack Newman dvd. I think I'll definately do some breastfeeding sessions after bubs is born.


----------



## lili24

Emma and Fi - good news about being head down!! 

I havent done any prenatal classes Fi although some of the others have. I know CJ has taken some.. We are all on Facebook, if you wanna PM your name and I will add you? And then you can get everyone else off my friends list?

KD it will be because the MW was messing around trying to find her position. If they palpate me before a trace you can guarantee the heartrate will be higher than normal as soon as they put me on it. An acceleration up to 164bpm is good.. she probably calmed right down after you left. If Layla is having a sleepy day and they want to see more activity they will poke her to get a response and her heartrate increases right away. :)


----------



## fi_broon

Thanks Lily. I have my secuirty set very high so I'll PM a link once I get home...don't have access to FB from work.


----------



## lili24

Thanks CJ :) I just don't think I will relax until she is here and I know all is well! Glad your hubby is looking after you well today :)

Linn I wish you had your camera to take pics of O in this new outfit, sounds like she is very happy with it. :cloud9: she's so cute!

Forgot to say earlier about this parcel Emma! I'm so curious about what it is now that you have said that. LOL. She is definitely a girl I think we have had enough scans to confirm that anyway :rofl:


----------



## lili24

Cool Fi :)


----------



## nightkd

Bean's HR is usually like 140bpm highest nowadays...even at MWs... And she was so quiet, I was expecting it to be lower than normal. I guess if my HR is higher then hers could be influenced by that too? I just thought poor Bean, if it was because the MW made her jump...maybe she poked her in the eye?! :shock::lol:

BTW, completely OT, but really cool - we had a spider on the ceiling just before we headed out to the appointment and DH got the laser pen we play with the cat with, pointed it up in front of the spider and the spider was CHASING IT... AWESOME! :D :lol:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, Fi and I are FB friends already, maybe you can find her through my friend list?


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lili hun. chill!!! they are keeping such a close eye on you. they will not want to do a section if they dont have to, not only that they will prob want to check exactly where she is so they know for the section. it will all be fine hunni....My gut has spoken!! :kiss: :hugs: 
i phoned MW again but nothing so im gonna ring the assesment unit in the morning and have a chat with them. still getting the period pains and back ache off and on during the day, but im wondering now if they will ease off now im not doing that trek everyday.

To my other buddies forgive me, im sooo tired ive scanned thru the posts but cant remember what people have written or said. :wacko: 

will catch up with you all tomorrow. nighty bye loves ya!!!


----------



## lili24

Good idea :) Just went on your page and your bump pic this week is amazing (in the PJs). You really suit being pregnant! 

I must take a new bump pic..


----------



## lili24

:rofl: you make me laugh! Do you wanna be my birthing partner because I think I need someone like you in with me making me laugh! My OH is already petrified.

Oh today I found out they make partners wait outside whilst you get the spinal and catheter etc... I wanted him there! :cry: I seen him breathing a sign of relief though! He said.. Don't worry I'll be there when they bring Layla out though! :rofl: Yeah I bloody hope so mr!

Night hun xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

in all honesty hun if he is that worried then it might be better if he isnt there for the spinal etc. means you dont have to worry about him. and im sure there will be a lovely nurse to squeeze hands with when its happening. 

i wish i could be there for you hunni, really i do. i remeber how scary it was first time round (still scary now but in different ways and worry abotu different things) just be honest with them and if you feel scared or out of control tell them.....make them wait for you, ask questions, and if you dont feel well when they are doing anything tell them!! its your baby, your body and your birth experience...dont let them take it away from you hunni just cos its a section. xxxxx

Same goes for you CJ and D!! wish i could be with you all and hold your hands......in fact any one wanna come hold mine cos im getting closer to bricking it stage :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ha ha ha......................You will all have to wait!! Hope you like them girls xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Would love to E&L xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

part of me wants this baby out now but kinda worried about scan on tues. lol, heres me tellijng everyone not to worry and im doing the opposite!! nutter that i am!!


----------



## lili24

You are a nutter that's why we love u though! :rofl: I know that you have your own worries, you wouldn't be normal if you didn't worry I don't think :kiss: 

Emma you've got me excited! I'm gonna pounce on my postman in the morning :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I can post links to next, will upload a pic of her wearing it on Facebook tomorrow I took one with my mobile! 

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/youngergirls/5/5
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/girls/youngergirls/5/2
She also got a matching jacket and shoes but can't find a link online! 

I still can't believe you will have your baby so soon, it's so exciting :) Bless your OH but what are you supposed to say? I am worried about giving birth as well :(


----------



## -Linn-

sorry double post


----------



## lili24

Those are really nice. :) you will have to send the pic to your mum to show what you bought :) 

Seriously fed up of this acid now I feel so sick and my head is killing. It burns my brain out and nothing cures it! Anyone who doesn't get this in pregnancy is so lucky !


----------



## FritterFots

I've been having the heartburn too, Lili. It's such a pain, and I can't get it to stop. 

I feel like a nap, but I know laying down is only going to make it worse.


----------



## nightkd

I felt rubbish this morning and just wanted to go back to sleep for a couple of hours...ended up taking a Zantac at 6:40am and getting up about 7:30am because it wasn't settling... :(

That (aside from morning sickness) is the only thing that would really put me off getting pregnant in the near future..

xx


----------



## chief's wife

Emma & Fi- glad baby is head down.
Delilah- i saw the debate on BBC. it's same down here , they say all those things but i do not trust them too. in fact i do not bother myself with voting cos all of them are the same , i am indifferent as to who wins. 
i can imagine how your financial service client would have felt. the system is too unstable right now for anybody to confidently prepare any financial or economic proposal.
nightkd- i believe everything is fine.
lots of hugs to you all. very soon we will meet our babies.


----------



## misslulu

hey! im due 1 june, new to BandB just thought i would pop by and say hi hope u are all keeping well!!:flower:
xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So after not going into work today and keeping my feet elevated doing some work here, my cankles have gone from 3+ pitting edema (the most severe) to 1+. I'm so excited! So same plan tomorrow and will also take my blood pressure later to make sure it's still normal


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Those are really nice. :) you will have to send the pic to your mum to show what you bought :)
> 
> Seriously fed up of this acid now I feel so sick and my head is killing. It burns my brain out and nothing cures it! Anyone who doesn't get this in pregnancy is so lucky !

Lili I feel exactly the same, I got such bad heartburn right now.. it's depressing me! I know other people have greater worries than that but it seriously does my head in!


----------



## chief's wife

misslulu-welcome over


----------



## -Linn-

CJ glad to hear the swelling is better.


----------



## nightkd

Welcome Misslulu :)

I am so tired, DH is going to be home a little late as he's going to the bank to pay our old broken car off (the one we don't own anymore....) and then I think I'm going to convince him that baby needs some Krispy Kreme donuts!!! :thumbup::lol:

We get free, fresh donuts when we go in there...then a dozen mixed....mmmmm!!!

xx


----------



## Delilah

KD I love Krispy Kreme how come you get them free.... not fair!!!

Fi I will tried to find you on CJ's friend list for facebook but couldnt - congrats on your baby being positioned well xx 

Welcome Miss Lulu. E&L thanks I wish we could all go in together - maybe I could sort a however many way digital link lol - I can imagine our techie guy if I asked!!! I keep swaying between thinking CS would be better to being optimistic about a vaginal birth what will be will be...

Linn lovely outfit bet O look gorgeous in it :thumbup:

Unfortuatley heartburn / acid I dont have - I have eaten tandoori prawn wraps that I made which were lovely and I didnt need anything else but have since eaten 2 custard donuts, a Cornetto Enigma (divine) and a wagon wheel (who remembers these they are tiny now) and a few Haribo jelly babies... Nathan is going wild with all the sugar - it still freaks me out a bit when I feel him moving so much! Nice though as well

CJ your cankles will be a thing of the past by tomorrow night just keep up the elevation etc xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D - will make a friend suggestion for you for Fi!


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> KD I love Krispy Kreme how come you get them free.... not fair!!!x

Me too! :lol: I'd never tried them until a few months ago... The Krispy Kreme restaurant we go to has like a 'production line' type thing, so we can watch the donuts being made...it's usually just sugar coated ring donuts...and there are staff who just randomly hand you a fresh donut off of the conveyor when you walk in! Omnomnomnom!!!

xx


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls I hope you are all well and bumps allowed you some sleep :flower:

Lili you've done amazingly and Layla will have had 37 weeks baking, that's brilliant! :hugs:

CJ I hope the cankles continue to shrink, rest up xx

Welcome to the newbies (don't mind me hanging around, I'm a June mummy at heart but lost my princess to a fatal condition just before Christmas). Wishing you a relaxing remaining few weeks of pregnancy x

Love to all xx


----------



## lili24

Morning Tulip :flower:

Cj that's brilliant! Just shows you what a day of rest can do :) 

The acid seems to have calmed down thankfully! We'll see what happens when I eat breakfast! I really really want a wagon wheel now and they aren't even that nice! I will kill you Delilah :rofl: 

Welcome misslulu! :) 

CJ your ticker scares me... And to think that I have even less time before I meet my baby, it's so scary. Hope my BP is back down today, don't need anything else to worry about right now :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah do you really think it's unfortunate that you got no issues with heartburn? :haha: 
I bet you are glad... I didn't even know what heartburn was until I was 30+ weeks with DD. But ever since I had her I even occasionally got it after the pregnancy! 

So Lili had any breakfast yet? I just got some nice bread rolls in the oven but I bet they will give me more heartburn. What time is your appointment today? Let me know how it goes. I gotta take DD to Messy Play soon and then I see my midwife afterwards. Wish I didn't have to go out this morning!!

Morning to all the other ladies, hope you're all well :) I had my new tubmle dryer delivered this morning at 6.30 am.. what are these people thinking? I am so tired now!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG 6.30 am!!!! That's madness xxx
misslulu welcome, if you let me know what you are having then i will add you to the list xxx

Hope everyone is feeling better today xx

Lili..............whens's your apt? I maybe out a bit today xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I nearly fell out of bed, I am not used to getting up before 8... I know I better get used to it :haha: 

I just ate and still feeling ok :)


----------



## Delilah

KD we have a KK in Manchester that you can go and watch them too but you never get them for free! I love the apple & cinnamon, the custard filled choc top and the original glazed - now I need to go and get some this weekend!!!!

Lili you are right wagon wheels are not that nice - I got them from Tesco they were on one of the aisle ends for £1 for 6! Paul is American and thought they were disgusting! I still have 4 left to eat though!

Linn I meant unfortunate in that it doesnt stop me eating lol - sometimes a symptom free pregnancy isnt all its cracked up to be!!!! 

Well this whole damn election uncertaintly is playing havoc with my day - my client is having to frantically prepare the 4th scenario of a hung parliament for our presentation at 11am - roll on the weekend.

Have a good day all

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ok Delilah but with DD I had it and still never stopped eating. I have been eating loads at night as well... and then going to bed feeling like I'm going to die with the heartburn!! 

I also think wagon wheels are disgusting! Not only wagon wheels lol


----------



## Delilah

Linn that doesnt sound pleasant.... I am thinking I might have to get a subway lunch after I leave here - they have a buffet lunch here for seminar delegates but I dont really want to hang around longer than I have to and I keep thinking about the subway I passed off the motorway! I cant believe I am so hungry and it is only 9.45am - I have already had porridge with golden syrup for breakfast at 6am and an Elevenses raisin bar at 9am! 

I wish our delivery people would come that early Linn who did you use a national company or a local one?


----------



## lili24

Aaaahhhh I feel so sick again after eating my breakfast, it's like full blown mornig sickness is back!

My appointment isn't until 2.30 today. These appointments are really messing up my OHs work, but he won't not go to them, good job he is the boss or he'd never be allowed all this time off. 

Has anyones postman been? Mine has and he brought me a parcel off Emma!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## E&L's mummy

mine doesnt arrive till about lunch time Lili.

spoken to MW finally. "see how you do over the weekend, im sure its just baby streaching stuff and not a lot of room left. youve got the hospital on tuesday anyway." oh ok then i'll just wait shall i??? so what do i do now? stoopid body and its quirkiness.


----------



## lili24

Hmmmm, that's not overly helpful is it! It's been going on for days already so you have waited a while already? Do you feel comfortable enough to wait until Tuesday?


----------



## -Linn-

I just got home and also got a parcel of Emma and CJ, I nearly cried. Both gifts are so beautiful.. I won't find anything as nice as that to send to my bump sisters! I am sorry... 

CJ and Emma I love love love my gifts so much :) My DD is the best she saw the gift from CJ and said "it's too small (for) me, it's for my doll!" :haha: she knows it's not though and I told her she got new clothes yesterday and I got her some toys this weekend too so she was happy with that... but she can try!! 

I have seen my midwife today, blood pressure was good.. urine sample was a bit acidic but she said if I feel like I got a UTI to see my GP but I don't think so I just hadn't drank anything yet. I am quite sure I know when I got a UTI. Fundal height was 36 cm which is 100th centile of my customised growth chart... so all is looking good. I met a women today and she has 4 kids who were all at least 10 days overdue, so I think it will be the same for me!!


----------



## -Linn-

Forgot to say now, Lili I also feel like MS is back today not long after my breakfast I felt horrible!!!

Delilah I ordered a tumble dryer with this company that is somewhere up north and they delivered it in their own truck, so I guess not much help to you. Early is ok... but 6.25 am was too early for me!


----------



## Delilah

E&L that is not good your only option is to turn up at the hospital if you can do that or ring NHS Direct and they will get someone to talk it through with you on the phone maybe? Or wait until Tuesday which isnt ideal if you are worried. 

I wont get my mail until tonight and depending on what time I get home it may be tomorrow morning if they have left a collection slip - I'm so excited!!!! 

Lili sometimes working for yourself does have advantages and at least he can accompany you to your hospital appts

This new phone of mine has a terrible battery life compared to my old one I suppose that is one of the downfalls of having a super-duper handset... I need to get an in-car charger


----------



## lili24

I did cry at the gifts Linn I'm such a baby lol.. 
They are both so lovely and personal aren't they? I'm no good at anything like that, but I'll make sure I find something lovely for you all! 

Now you've got CJs gift I can post a pic up because I didn't want to ruin the suprise for you lol. Your DD is hilarious!! :haha: I won't post what Emma got on bnb because of the name, I'll show on FB!
So here is what CJ made for Layla.. xxx
 



Attached Files:







30277_409195709896_809229896_3897903_7824168_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I was meant to ask do you now get lots of strong movement from Nathan? The movement I am getting is so strong now it is veeery painful. My midwife got kicked today as well.. I can now always see her feet, it looks so funny! 

E&L I would also go to the hospital... useless midwife!! Did anyone else get Emmas parcel today?


----------



## -Linn-

gorgeous Lili, I also got to find something.. I already sent a gift to CJ a little while ago, but I am so clueless for everybody else, wish I was living in the states where you can buy all those lovely personalised gifts everywhere. My auntie always sends me gorgeous stuff! 

I will add a picture in a minute too... just going to take one now!

edit, the pic will have to wait as the light in here is too bad to take a pic with my mobile..


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone is well? I'm so tired today - but so glad it's Friday and my half day! Been up to the hospital this morning and all is good with the baby, I'm internally bruised from his kicking though and really tender when the dr went over certain bits with the scan thing! He did comment on how much the little man moved around and said luckily for me he won't grow much bigger lol he is 5 lbs now so his predicted weight from the dr is between 6 - 7lbs. 

I feel really left out with the facebook thing :( can I give you girls my name to add me? 

X


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash I am bruised from all the kicking too, my baby is back to back and it is really hurting now! I am so glad I got no more scans as the poking of the midwife hurt so much already this morning.

we wanted to add you to facebook before but then you didnt come online for a while afterwards... was already worried you had baby early, pm me your email address hun!


----------



## lili24

PM me Tash and I'll add you then you can get everyone else from my friends too. Or PM Linn because I'm gonna be leaving to go the hospital soon so I might not be able to add you til later? 

I'm happy you are having a small-ish baby too, the estimated weight I got was 5lbs yesterday which I thought was tiny since my ticker says at least 6lbs, but it just goes to show some babies are smaller than others xx


----------



## lili24

Linn where is this picture I'm waiting to go out but I need to see it first, get a move on woman :rofl:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Linn where is this picture I'm waiting to go out but I need to see it first, get a move on woman :rofl:
> 
> xxx

ok here it is but it looks much better in real life I had edited my post to say pics are no good will do another one later.. the colour is gorgeous but is is very sunny in my lounge and my mobile can't cope with that :wacko: the cardi is much darker than it looks, I still can't get over my DD :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







07052010.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fi_broon

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear that some of you are suffering so much from the dreaded heartburn and sickness. I have been fairly lucky that I only get very occasional heartburn...it's so horrible. I used to get it really bad when I smoked. The one thing I found that gave me almost instant relief was alkaseltzer. 

I'm starting to get a lot of discomfort in my upper back, it feels really tight.

I finish work 2 weeks today...yipee, I can't wait. I would finish today if I could.

Hope you all have a great Friday and an even better weekend.


----------



## lili24

I must try alkaseltzer then!! I'll try anything!! :rofl:

Linn that is stunning.. how talented she is! I wish I could make such gorgeous things!!!

I can go to my appointment happy now :rofl: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: so you can Lili 

it is much more beautiful than it looks in the pic, she is very talented. I loooooove it... and so does DDs doll... I'm kidding it went upstairs into the babies wardrobe now!


----------



## Delilah

Tash you will find us all through Linn or Lili - my profile pic on FB is the same as my avator atm. 

You'll be on countdown now Fi!!!!

CJ has made us all different ones I will take a picture tonight and post it on FB - mine is the most gorgeous blue and so so soft it is amazing. Zoelle will be the envy of all her friends!!! 

Linn I am getting daily movement from Nathan but not loads like you all describe - he has periods especially after I eat sugar or spicy food when he gets more active. 

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/birth/assisted_delivery/perineal_massage.asp

Anyone tried perineal massage? I have been reading about it during this morning's event and if they say I could have a vaginal birth then I think I will give it a go from next week.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I tried it with DD but won't now... I was cut and I tore and I just can't go there anymore. It was so sore following the birth, I would still not go there! 

At least you now feel him every day, my baby is also back to back so the legs are up there and she kicks loads, so I feel loads too, the placenta is out of the way at the back of the uterus! My midwife said she could feel all the legs and feet up there and the back, bum and everything, she showed me it was amazing, how they can tell what all the parts are, I can only feel legs and feet!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Linn, so happy you got it and that you like it!!!! I forgot to mention I made it size 6months - 12 months so it may be a bit big for a newborn 

Now only E&L's to finish  We decided together on unisex colours just to make sure, I will go out tomorrow to buy the yarn, hope you don't mind me picking it E&L?


----------



## -Linn-

CJ it looks the same size as my newborn pyjamas when I put it on top.. if it's too big it will have to wait, but I really love it :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ohhhhhh good  I had fun making it! It was hard for me to part with the girl ones (the ones I made for you and Lili), I'll have to make Zoëlle the same ones :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

I bet it was hard.. you should have made some for her first! DD thought it was so pretty :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Haven't made anything at all for her yet!!! Need to finish all the gifts first, I had a total of 7 to make, I'm now working on #6


----------



## -Linn-

Wow CJ and you won't have long to make things for her... less than 3 weeks!! But I bet your mum made stuff for her!


----------



## lili24

You will CJ! If I could make lovely things like that Layla would have millions :) How long roughly does one take you? Looking forward to seeing yours D. 
I would try the massage if I was having a vaginal birth, it's got to be worth a try! 
I'm at the hospital now on the trace.. BP is back to normal! :) :)


----------



## -Linn-

That's good news Lili, hope the trace will go well too! My DD and baby would also have loads if I could make things like that!!


----------



## Delilah

Snap Nathan would too!!!! Glad your bp is back to normal Lili x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, good news Lili!!!
My mom doesn't know she is a "she"! So she's knit 2 unisex outfits, very cute  She's convinced I'm having a boy, so everything she makes is more masculine than feminine. Zoëlle will still be wearing them though! It takes me about 5 days to make 1.


----------



## -Linn-

CJ once baby is born she can start on the girly things :) 

5 days doesn't sound too bad, maybe you can make something for Zoelle on your mat leave, I know it's not long before your section.. but you should have more time than now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have a specific coming home outfit planned out, that requires me knitting the sweater, bonnet, booties and scratch mitts  I have 1 week and 3 days off before the section, so I should have the chance to finish this at least. I'm just worried I'll go into labour before I finish it :-( If that's the case then I will use one of the outfits my mother knit...


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure you will be fine, most people don't go into labour before 38 weeks... I'm still hoping I will go into labour at all!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lili- great news about the BP :)

Delilah - my friend told me about perineal massage ages ago and I've been putting it off, but decided to have a go this morning, how ironic it's the same morning you mentioned it?

CONGRATULATIONS to whoever had our 3rd Birth.

Can't belevie my Due date is a month tomorrow!! It's gone sooo quick.


----------



## Delilah

Ria it says the time to start it is from 34 weeks so you are on target - I am holding out until Monday when I find out whether I will be scheduled for a c-section or not. 

If my placenta has moved up and Nathan is breech then they will let me proceed with a vaginal birth. If my placenta is still low then it will be a definite c-section. The unknown is if the placenta has moved up and he is breech - it could go any way! What terrifies me more is having to go through labour and then have an emergency cs.... heard alot of that recently :nope:

OMG I know I am at the back end of all of you guys but 5 weeks on Monday is my official due date - EEK!!!!!!! 

Where's Hett & Charlotte, just thinking about them. 

CJ - wink wink - any masculine stuff you know where I am lol!!!!! :football:

Btw how many people do you have on your contact after the birth list - I typed mine up on excel last night with columns for calling, texting or emailing and I have 70 people on there - way to many - the emailing lot (about 30) can wait until I get out I think but even so, I need to cull my list - no way will Paul do that many lol!!!!


----------



## lili24

Just finished my shift at the hospital :loopy:

Delilah will they let you try a breech vaginal birth? I was told yesterday they would if this was my second baby but because it's my first they will not offer it.. Has to be a CS. What is your intution telling you about the placenta and Nathans position? xx


----------



## chief's wife

Tulip-sorry for your loss


----------



## -Linn-

Lili yay a few hrs to relax until it's back tomorrow, I take it the trace went well :)


----------



## Delilah

Honestly Lili I dont know - because I have only just started feeling Nathan move the since 30 weeks I have no clue as to what bits of him are on the go and I alwasy feel him at the top of my bump so dont know if that is his arms, head, bum or feet :nope: The mw at my 33 week appointment said she thought he was head down but wasnt 100% and asked did I feel him turn but I didnt so who knows!

Lili its like you have a full time job at the hosptial :rofl: what time do you check in tomorrow?


----------



## lili24

Yep all good :) 
Trying to get OH to take me out for tea as I can not be arsed cooking!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Delilah - Good to know I've not left it too late :) Only had one stitch last time, but anything I can do to inprove the dreaded 'ring of fire' is worth as try.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah movement at the top of the bump sounds good, I get some low down but it is mainly all at the top where the bum is and the legs.. she does put her legs over her face sometimes but even then I can feel that at the top as the bum always moves when she does IYKWIM.. DD was head down from week 28 and this baby from week 29 and I pretty much felt most of the movement at the top since I hit 3rd tri!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Yep all good :)
> Trying to get OH to take me out for tea as I can not be arsed cooking!

he should Lili soon Layla will be here and then you can't just go out to dinner anymore whenever you want!


----------



## lili24

1pm tomorrow and Sunday :) Wonder if they will invite us to their staff Xmas party? LOL

I feel most movement at the top of my bump, but it's hard to guess which way they are lying if you haven't had a scan. Not long until Monday though :) xxx


----------



## nightkd

Morning girls... I have my baby shower today and not quite sure what to expect... MIL is coming to the apartment a few hours early, so I have a LOT to do in the next few hours - got to basically get completely ready for going out tonight, including waxing (fun!) and trying to sort out my skin.....and tidying up the whole apartment, which is a mess. MIL wants to 'hang out' with me....what does that mean?!?! :shrug::lol:

Our house is like...getting full of bugs...in the entire year I've been here, I've seen very few...but the past 3 days we've seen LOADS, including 3 roaches...which my cat catches, so not too bad, last night hubby had to just get rid of the roach in our bedroom though because it was HUGE. Thankfully I'm not too concerned about bugs - did have a spider crawl across my leg the other night though, which kind of freaked me (because of the poisonous spides that are around here) but think we found it last night (I last saw it about a week ago!!!) and he said it's harmless, so think they're all just coming in to get out of the heat atm... -sigh- Means the cat keeps going absolutely mental everytime he sees something move though! :lol:

What's everyone got planned for the w/e?

xxxx

P.S Yay for 34 weeks!


----------



## Delilah

lol that made me laugh Lili could you imagine!!! Yes I cant wait for Monday I am so excited this is my BIG appointment!!!!

Ria you did well with just one stitch.


----------



## -Linn-

OMG nightkd that freaks me out just reading it, if there was a roach in my house I would run away screaming and refuse to come back. I think I would only be able to sleep with the help of sedatives or something. But then I am really scared of spiders and bugs. 

hope you will have a lovely day with MIL and a lovely shower.


----------



## Delilah

OMG KD - noooooooooooooo I dont know how you can say that so calmly!

Enjoy your shower and hanging out with MIL! 

I have no plans thank god for this weekend hope it stays that way I want to sort my final paperwork out that's still in the nursery and get Paul onto the downstairs bathroom jobs!

I'm leaving work now the last half hour has been totally unproductive and I dont think I can put bnb on my timesheet lol!!!!

Have a great evening all 

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah enjoy the early night off... 

I am really craving some fanta lemon, I got some here but please someone tell me that I shouldn't have it as the heartburn that will follow is really not worth it!!!


----------



## chief's wife

lili- glad your bp is ok


----------



## E&L's mummy

Gosh you lot chat!!!!!!!!! :haha: 
got my parcel from Emma too.....i love it! 
CJ, go right ahead hun, i trust your judgement. just wish i had your talents!!
hubby managed to get a whole roll of bubble wrap that i cant get my hands round form work today for me to pack up your boxes. typical man!! i showed him what i wanted to do and he turns up with a hoofing great roll of the stuff. oh well we can use it for packing.

Lili, glad little lady is behaving herself today.....knew she would. she knows not to mess with E&L :haha:

on the pain front, i spoke to hubby about what the midwife said. he agreed that with having the other children just popping off to the hospital is a nightmare and as i dont have any discharge or anything like that we are gonna have a chat on tues when we are there. if i get realy sore then obviously that will change but at the moment going there is gonna cause more stress. dunno....part of me thinks he is right but the mum part of me wants to just make sure but then i think im being over anxious.
anywho, gonna have a quiet night tonight. hubby had a mad couple of days at work so i think he is eyeing up the tins of beer in the fridge for later. bless him.

oh yeh forgot to tell you we are going up to look at the new place next weekend!!!! :dance: gonna have a look at the housing so we know where to put on the forms for the better houses. have alook at the whole area and get a feel for it. hoping i can meet up with my friend who is there now too. remember the leaving do i went to a while ago?? thats the same friend! so at least i know i will have one chum there when hubby is building sandcastles for 7 mths.


----------



## lili24

Linn step away from the Fanta Lemon... it really is not worth it! This is my 3rd day of suffering after that hot chocolate fudge cake! Never again! 

KD enjoy your shower!! How can you cope with all those bugs.. Eugh!! Cockroaches are the worst!

It is your big appointment D :) What time is it at? It's a big appointment for me too I guess on Monday.. Eeek! I have to have swabs taken from up my nose too to test for MRSA.. Lovely!

I'm not going out for tea now, he's cooking a curry instead. Doesn't sound like a good idea when you've got heartburn but I'm gonna be brave..

LOL at the bubble wrap E&L.. Sure it will come in handy when you're moving tho! What is in these 'boxes' I wonder :) It's like Xmas with these parcels coming :) 
Sounds fab about viewing the new place, exciting!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

well Liliin theses boxes i have..... a spider for Linn, a vindaloo curry for you.......:haha: only joking!! you will have to wait and see. 

ive got an overwhelming urge to wrap hubby up in bubble wrap and hit him!!! see if he feels it :pmsl:


----------



## lili24

Grrrr I thought you were gonna tell me then! :lol:

Ohhhhh poor hubby, all he wants to do is chill and have a few beers, and here you are planning on terrorising him with bubble wrap :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thank you, I didn't have it yet.. will probably not, maybe after dinner when I got bad heartburn anyway. I really want it but I know it will give me mega bad heartburn, do you also already know before hand when it's best not to eat or drink something? I am just so bored of water!

Curry sounds good hun :) I will make a German dish today!


----------



## lili24

Yes :lol: I knew I shouldn't eat that chocolate fudge cake but mmmmmmmmmmm I just had to! Sometimes the temptation is too much.. but Fanta isn't worth it imo :)

I'm bored of water too, I feel like I'm doing the Volvic challenge :lol: but it's the best thing.. Also because I don't like milk I use the Nesquik powder in it, your DD has that doesn't she?


----------



## E&L's mummy

Pepsi is my downfall. i really really fancy it at times but oh boy do i pay for it! im finding iced water is working better then just water. dunno why.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah DD has water with milk and nesquik. I don't want her to drink lots of milk as she wont eat otherwise so it's a little bit of milk with boiling water and nesquik strawberry... sounds horrible to me but she loves it!! 

I want fanta and coke though... but I will wait, I don't currently have heartburn and you;re right fanta is not worth it! 

wonder where my OH is who finished work at 5 and lives 20 mins from work maybe a bit longer when the traffic is bad! His mobile is off so I'm just waiting... he has to work tomorrow too :( I had planned so many things to sort out tomorrow but now remembered he'll be at work. 

Emma where are you?


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd-enjoy your shower and good luck with hanging out with your MIL.

i went for my kids' 1st PTA meeting today. it helped me forget anxiety for a long time.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L iced water works better cause ice stops your stomach from churning for a while!!


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd-enjoy your shower and good luck with hanging out with your MIL.

i went for my kids' 1st PTA meeting for the term today. it helped me forget anxiety for a long time.lol



oops double post!


----------



## emmadrumm77

BOO
Hello all.......................had a busy day today! I went into the city with a friend this morning and we had lunch out...............then i picked DD1 up from school...................then had to sort some bits out...........then had a phone call from a lovely lady (that's you D :flower:).........then had to take DD1 to rainbows....................Am now able to pop on here and post!!!

Glad you all liked your pressie.........................CJ you are the only one in the dark now xxx Ha ha ha ha


----------



## -Linn-

It is gorgeous Emma, I will not post a pic until CJ has got hers then, otherwise she will know what it is!


----------



## lili24

Good idea Linn.. I forgot CJ hasn't got hers yet.

:kiss:

Tired!! OH has gone out to play poker, he's definitely making the most of these last few baby free nights lol xx


----------



## lili24

Emma post up what CJ made for team yellow :) xxx


----------



## Delilah

I was so excited I had to call cos I won't b home till later, I love my gift thank u hon xxxx my appt is 9am on Monday Lili so not long to wait.

Chiefs wife glad u got a break but try not to b anxious hon xx

E&L I am intrigued pmsl @ bubble wrapping dh!!!!! 

Linn stay away from bad heartburn stuff!! I have custard donuts waiting at home xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok ladies...............here is my beautiful gift from CJ. It's really different to anything i have colour wise x. I have packed it in my hospital bag, so he/she will be coming home in it :hugs:
Good to chat to you 2 D xxx


----------



## lili24

That is so gorgeous and a really lovely colour! I can't believe how perfect she has made them all for us :) And the same for your gift Emma.. So personal :kiss:

Mine is size 6-12 months though so won't fit for a while since Laylas gonna be pretty small xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mine is 0-6months..............Is the only cardi i am packing!!! Will take a pic of my little baby in it as soon as it is put on xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Soooooooooooooo real now all this baby lark!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lili24

:) It is so real now..
I can't wait to meet all the June babies!! (And mine and CJs May babies).. but they'll always be June babies at heart lol xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

But of course they will be!! June has 60 days in it.....................didn't you know that!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili with my luck I will have a July baby :rofl: 

Emma that cardigan is gorgeous, I will also take CJs.. it seems small enough although it's meant to be 3-6 months. If I have to roll up the sleeves that's ok! 

We all have to go to London to meet with CJ when she comes for that wedding!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yep...................I will be there!!!!
Linn................I have had 2 late babies................Will be after you hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ok at least I will not be overdue by myself then! We will last of all of us bump buddies!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Bet we pop on the same day now!!! Our sisters will be busy updating it xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

that would be funny! we shall wait and see.. but so far I had 0 contractions I don't even really notice many BHs. And the baby is back to back again. Did your waters break when you went into labour?


----------



## emmadrumm77

With DD1 i never noticed they broke, when i got to hospital they said they had gone??? So must have lost them with a wee??? Very odd................ with DD2 they went in hospital after 2hrs xxx
Both were back to back with me!! So is this one xxxx
OMG we don't do it easy do we Linn xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

No we don't lol! I had my waters broken but they didn't go so they said it didn't work and then when they wanted to do it the next day they said they were already gone! So it was the same for me, I didn't notice it and there was not a lot of waters left.


----------



## emmadrumm77

We are strange then xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Right ladies, i am going to get some shut eye!!! Am soooooooooooo tired tonight, hubby is out, so am going to take advantage and head upstairs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

good night Emma :hugs: I'm still up until 11 or 12 but DD won't wake up before 9!


----------



## Delilah

I am researching where I want my waters to break - B&Q give you £250 in vouchers if they go there and M&S give you a hamper and vouchers lol

Here's my gift from CJ I cant believe she has knitted them all so individual - I wont post Emma's until CJ gets hers but I have started a facebook album called Nathan's Stuff where I've begun to photograph gifts received from family and friends.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0021.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0022.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0024.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emmadrumm77

Seriously i am off now!!!
I love that D...........the buttons set it off a treat! 
CJ.................you are fab xxxx

I would go for M&S every time x


----------



## lili24

D just seem your album.. He's a very lucky little boy xx
Yeh they are all so individual, I love it. I think she picked perfect styles and colours for each of us. 

Emma and Linn you two make me feel lucky to be having a CS lol.. I can't imagine going overdue, I feel quite impatient already. It's gonna be great for me hopefully, Layla will be here and hopefully we'll be settled, then I can sit back with my popcorn and watch all my bump buddies pop them out one by one :) Love it x


----------



## lili24

Nightnight Em xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oooo its sooo exciting!!

i said to emma earlier it feels scary real with butterbean's name on her pressie. just boxed up all yours with the help of DD2. she wouldnt settle. she loved doing the cellotape bit of it! 

anywho nighty bye ladies from me and i will catch up with you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lili24

I said that to Emma as well :) It's very 'official' lol.. 
Night hun hope you get a decent sleep xxx


----------



## Delilah

Nighty night Em & E&L xx I'm like a kid in a sweet shop I have custard donuts, cornetto enigna, haribo jelly babies and a cadbury boost bar to eat - reading this back I deserve every bloody pound I gain lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

OMG delilah I am so jealous... I want to eat all that now :)


----------



## lili24

Ahhhhhh no wagon wheels tonight?
I must try this Cornetto to see what all the fuss is about. I love Cornettos anyway! And custard doughnuts. And Haribos! And boosts. :wacko:

What a meanie you are!!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree Lili she is mean!


----------



## lili24

I know.. it should be illegal to come onto a thread full of pregnant women and talk about all of those nice treats lol. Especially at this time of night when we can't go out and get any of them!


----------



## E&L's mummy

mmmmmmmmm food !!!!

right really going now lol


----------



## Delilah

I need energy I'm gearing up for a call to the MIL in the USA !!!!

She's fine really, I need to sort out with her when she is coming over after Nathan arrvies and I think I will tell her to come after mid July to give us at least a month or so to get into a routine with him

I have Emma's gift in the hall and every time I walk past it I smile - it is the first thing with his name on that I have its way cool!!!!

Mxx


----------



## lili24

:rofl: 

How long does she usually stay for? 

MIL coming to visit me in the hospital is enough for me.. at least they will kick her out when visiting hours are over. How evil am I.. LOL.

I feel the same about the name. Her wall letters have been up for a while, but it's the first thing I've got with her full title on and it's so exciting xx


----------



## Delilah

lol Lili!!!! it varies - she is a medical claims litigator and is always at trial so she will book whatever time she can take - sometimes a week, 10 days, the longest has been 17 days. I get on ok with her now that she has acceped the evil English bird who lured her son from his native country 8 years ago! We usually spend 3 weeks in November with them in Florida too so it works out well 

I love your wall letters i was looking at your nursery last night and thought it was cute how pink it all is, Layla is a lucky little lady xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh ladies I am dying of curiosity here!!! Wondering what possibly could have baby's name on it, it's tough living so far away from you lot and having the mail take so long!!!

E&L can't wait to start working on yours, am buying the yarn tomorrow  So glad everyone likes the sweaters!!! Means a lot to me 

KD have fun at your shower!!!

Second baby class starting in 45 minutes. BF prep class tomorrow then DH leaves until Monday night :-(


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah- thanks a lot


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh ladies I am dying of curiosity here!!! Wondering what possibly could have baby's name on it, it's tough living so far away from you lot and having the mail take so long!!!




Junebug_CJ said:


> Ha ha ha Mrs :devil:...........................you will just have to wait :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just so pleased that they all were appreciated.................you are all fab x


----------



## Hett

Morning ladies!

Sorry been off a bit recently, I will be in and out but not so much in the next week or so as I am trying desperately to finish some assignments from uni so have to discipline myself!

I've just started my day with a chocolate nesquik milkshake - it was so nice! Haven't had one in years!

Midwife came round today - she is possibly thinking bubs might be breech now......I am convinced he isn't though cos so many other midwifes have felt me recently and said i'm 2/5ths engaged etc. I'm sure he isn't breech, but i'm having a scan tomorrow to rule it out. Its only going to be a scan on one of those portable jobbies in aau but it will be nice to see him again. I had a cuddle with a friends 2 week old bubby girl yesterday - I got all emotional thinking it won't be long now!!!

Fi - thanks for the fb add hunny xxx

Sorry if I have missed any important info, I have scanned through posts but missed alot!!!


----------



## Delilah

Morning ladies, I have decided to go to the Two Cities Boat Race today - Manchester and Salford on the Irwell. We'll go for lunch before the main event which will be nice. Paul has promised me he will paint the downstairs bathroom floor later when we get back and I can sort the papwerwork upstairs. Once I move out I can take nursery pictures :happydance:

Tomorrow i have a marketing plan to write for a client and an emarketing strategy for another client which will take me about 4 hours.

I have my pulled pork recipe in the slow cooker so that's dinner sorted for tonight with boiled rice and some veg. I weighed myself today - I have gained FORTY pounds, OMG, this is exactly where I didnt want to be so I have to stop all the crap now and focus on healthy eating for the next 5 weeks....

Have a great day everyone whatever your plans are xx


----------



## lili24

Morning :)
Hett we were wondering where you were yesterday, and Charlotte too she hasn't been on in a while! Glad you're okay and just focusing on your work :) If you think he is still head down then he probably is! Mummy knows best :) It will be good to see him on a scan though, hope he is head down xx

That sounds a nice day D, have fun! Can't wait to see your nursery pics too. Oh and you might have gained 40lbs but it doesn't look like! You look great on those new pics on FB like I said earlier! xx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Lili, the avator pic on here and FB was taken 2 days before I got my BFP and the one at Chester Cathedral was taken on Monday and I have gained 40lbs in between. Paul said he cant see where it has gone either thanks for making me feel better, what are you doing after your appt today xxxx


----------



## Hett

Hehe! Yeah I think he is still head down, she said she could feel something hard like his head down by my pelvis but then also something very hard like his head up high - but we thought that might just be his back or his bottom?! Very confusing! But if he had turned it might explain why I have been feeling a little less movement recently....?

D you look amazing! I had a peek at the photos on fb and you honestly seem like all bump to me! And it will fall off once he is here with the amount of rushing around you do hun xxxxxxxx

Car has gone! I cried!!!! Haha! Thank you for the comment on fb D - your right, we have sold it because for the best ever reason! Need to get into gear to find a new one! We are borrowing my parents volvo at the moment - it is a tank so i'm very nervous to drive it, but it is very kind of them to let us borrow it.

Look at me - I said I would do more work and i've ended up on bnb! whoops.....


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy doddley do ladies!!!!
wish you could have seen me this morning......DD2 in pushchair, DD1 holding on and me with massive bump, carrying a massive ikea bag with 7!!!!! boxes in it.....all on the bus into town!! i must have looked a right sight :haha: the man in the postoffice was very elpful but i think must have been glad when i left lol. soooooo keeep your ickle eyes peeled. CJ i have no idea how long yours is gonna take to get to you, ive sent it airmail. im soo hoping it gets to you this week. and Lili to....Layla isnt allowed to come till you have it, please pass that on to her, ok?? :winkwink:

had a massive fight with hubby early hours of the morning about DD2. so didnt get much sleep. been back to bed for a bit over lunch so feel a bit more human now.
catch you all later xxx


----------



## lili24

:rofl: Hahahaha! You're funny! I can imagine the man in the post office :) What are you like! I'm dead excited to get it! :happydance: CJs will probably take about a week by airmail? Woop! You seem to be surviving on no sleep at the moment though.. not good! 

D you can't see where the 40lbs have gone. Sometimes I look and wonder where all the weight I've gained has gone, it's hard to tell, but if I try on any of my pre-pregnancy clothes I soon have the answer... it's all in my thighs and my arse!! :haha: Not to mention my boobs which are now the size of Alabama.. 

Awwww Hett can't believe you cried :flower: You will feel much better when you've got your new one :) I'd say it sounds good by the way that there is 'something' hard down in your pelvis. There is nothing in my pelvis at all and my consultant brought a student in to let them have a feel, and said thats the biggest clue for a breech baby. Her bum kind of floats above it.. :) You will soon find out anyway but don't worry yet xxx

My trace went fine today, I really don't like being up on that ward at weekends though, the 'bed' they put me on is so uncomfy! I'm sure it's a park bench with a pillow and sheet on top :shrug: It's right next to the labour ward though and there was a little baby born today in the lift with us, so tiny and I nearly cried! Hormonal, much?!?:blush:


----------



## E&L's mummy

sleep??? whats that???

im out of ideas at the moment. DD2 is stilll waking in the night and taking an absolute age to settle off at bed time...it was nearly 11pm last night before she finally gave up. napps in the day are hard work but she still needs them. and its not helped by the fact that hubby seems to think bringing her in with us in the middle of the night is the way forward. when he is away and she wakes all i need to do is make a bottle for her, give it to her and she goes back off....she doensnt even come out of her room. unless she is really distressed....but when he is here oh no!! we got in to such a fight at 4am this moring cos he doesnt seem to understand that stuff needs to happen in a certain way so that i can cope on my own when he isnt here for months on end. and its only gonna get harder when the baby gets here. there is no way im gonna be able to have DD2 in my bed cuddleing her off and trying to feed butterbean at 3 weeks old when he is away again. i feel a bit lke he either thinks im wrong but wont say as much or he just doesnt care how i cope when he isnt here.

sorry for the moan again ladies just needed off my chest. xxx


----------



## Trinity42

Well I found out yesterday Baby is head down now and ready to go!!!! YAY:thumbup:
Edit: omg i just noticed im in the last box of my ticker....


----------



## lili24

Great news Trinity, she turned then! :)

No hun it's not good him bringing her into your bed now if that's not gonna help when he goes away again. I'm sure he does care about you coping when hes not there, he's probably just looking for the easiest way to get sleep right now. Tell him how hard it will be once Butterbean arrives :hugs: Is your DD going through a bad phase at the moment or has she always been difficult at night? Hope you sort it out xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L too funny, would have liked to see you on the bus! 

I still have to sort out some gifts for my bump sisters.. was meant to get them today but I felt like poo all day.. nauseous and crampy like I would get diarrhea.. but I didn't. Just have really bad heartburn and I never even had any Fanta. 

Lili hope the trace went well this afternoon! 

E&L regarding hubby i understand you, I got that problem with DD not wanting to get dressed when he's here. He says I do it military style... but well at least she doesn't permanently kick her legs or run away laughing while getting dressed/changed for bed when I do it. How old is your DD? My DD took ages and now finally sleeping well since she is 18 months old. I never did CIO or anything but I understand what you mean with things have to happen in a certain way. I am already scared of when I'm in the hospital.. my poor baby will not sleep and cry lots cause she is tired!! But if I say stuff to OH he takes it as criticism!!


----------



## chief's wife

i had my supposedly 32 weeks appointment today. but measured 34 weeks. so the dr pulled out my scan result and it read about 33 weeks[almost]. i wonder why i thought i was still 32 weeks.......... maybe pregger brains. i must have skipped a week in my calculations.
well, i was happier cos baby will soon be here . time really flies.
i was advised against my anxiety though.
Hett- good luck on your scan tomorrow
Delilah-i have also resorted to healthy feeding till the baby arrives. and the dinner you were preparing made my mouth water. i crave for food terribly now. my OH suggested to me the other night about registering a food website for me [ food . com] it made me laugh and i actually thought to myself that with the way i was going with food , i might actually look like a plate of mashed potatoes. to top it all ,my 14 months old daughter who is still learning how to talk refers to me as 'na-na' [her own version of food] lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks ladies, i knew you would understand. :hugs:
she is now nearly 21mths Linn. and its got worse since we had to put her in a bed. she climbed out of the cot so it wasnt safe for her to be in one any longer. its perhaps been about 8 weeks. she has always woken in the night for a feed cos she really is a grazer with her food. i can get 2 full meals in her during the day but not the third. and i dont mind her waking once for a bottle and going straight back off, to keep her going till 6/6.30 when she wakes for brekkie. which is what happends when im on my own. 

i have had a bit of a chat with him while i was cooking dinner and i stopped cos i could hear myself nagging and could see his eyes glaze over. im having a real prob at the moment coping with everything. prob cos im exhausted tbh but still......im sooo ready for a couple of days away in hospital lol.


----------



## -Linn-

I hope she will sleep through soon, my DD went into a bed in February when she was 2 and half... she never even tried getting out of her cot before, sure she would have managed but even now when she wakes up she just calls "I'm awake now mummy" about a 100 times in a row! But she never gets up until I tell her to. Last night she was even calling " I can't sleep can I get up" and when I said no she just went to sleep. Oh and my DD never eats much either, not 3 full meals anyway and still sleeping through at last, here it never had anything to do with food!

chief's wife how nice you're already further along than you thought, I can understand it must be such a worrying time for you, but it is already May, next month we will all meet our babies. 

I can't even face eating anything I just feel sick, but making some healthy :haha: quarter pounders with chips for dinner, OH wanted that.. hope I can manage some! I want a new stomach :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

aww Linn :hugs: sorry you feel yucky. ive thrown p the past 4 mornings first thing but other than that been ok. we just had quater pounders and chips for dinner too. feel better hunni xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooh so excited for my parcel E&L xxxxxx
Ladies i forgot to say when i saw the midwife on Thurs............Baby is head down but NOT engaged.............suprise suprise!!
Also she weighed me and i have lost a few pounds...............have now gained a total of..................................wait for it............................5lb. WooooHooooo!!! Am sure it is more, but i am 2kg heavier from when i saw her at 8wks!!! Not sure how that happened, as feel alot bigger........................and look alot bigger??? 

Hey ho xxxxxxx

Linn.......................your daughter is 2 and half!!! Not 18months old you dafty!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks E&L I will make it soon and try some anyway, the heartburn I got can't get any worse anyway! I just took some zantac, hope that helps. 

Emma I put on 40lbs and I don't even know where it all went. A little bit everywhere I guess but I don't feel very big at all.. apart from my bump which seems to be getting soooo big!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i bet alot of yours and D's weight is water, linn. ive lost track of how much ive lost/gained. i know i lost 8kg between weeks 8 and 20 but i bet ive put that back on. maywell ask to get weighed at the hospital on tues just for curiosity sake. 

Emma, i really hoep you like it. i just thought they were clever and hadnt seen anything like them before. and with that im saying no more or im gonna give the game away :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooh am going mad not knowing!!! Love suprises xxx
They never weigh me, i just jumped on her scales out of curiosity xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Pointless thread but have just seen i am in the last box xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I do that as well, go on the scales of the midwife... I don't have any in the house!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i wanna be in my last box tooooooooo:hissy: you lot are so far ahead of me!!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L you will still have your baby before me and Emma!


----------



## E&L's mummy

maybe...im booked in for 39 weeks but that could all change on tues. got no idea why it would but not gonna go in there thinking all will be ok and get a shock. my bag is ready to go if they want me in earlier. 
what am i saying?!?!?!?! baby cant come early, me and hubby are going to look at new place next weekend. i wanna do that first!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, you will have her before us 2 late bugs xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Shall i change our thread to Junebugs babies????


----------



## E&L's mummy

if you like....i think we think of ourselves as junebugs dont we??


----------



## emmadrumm77

It seems to come up alot................anone else have a view on this?


----------



## -Linn-

Fine by me Emma! 

I just had my dinner, not sure how I feel now.. off to have a bath with DD and then play with her a bit before she goes down. Hopefully see you online later! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Well I'm home my house smells AMAZING!!!!! I've just done it the lazy way today and added commercial BBQ sauce so dinner will be ready in about an hour.

LOL Chiefs Wife you made me laugh with your hubby and DD! This recipe is so easy if you have a slow cooker - you just put a joint of pork any kind into a bottle of cider, 3 medium onions and 2 garlic cloves for 7 hours on slow then add bbq sauce for another hour on medium - it makes loads and is delicious. I have my parents and 2 friends coming round for pulled pork sandwiches tomorrow lunchtime! 

E&L stick to your guns hon, he wont mean anything by it and you have to get a routine that works when you are on your own - it pisses me off when we ask them to listen that we are nagging but when they bore us senseless with bloke stuff we're supposed to be almost reaching a climax :rofl: Thanks for traipsing to the PO with our gifts I cant wait to receive it!!!

I like Junebugs, you will have to call us Junebugs 2010 Em so we can continue a new group on another thread when our babies come. E&L I am at the back end too with 14 June.

Congrats on you guys hitting the last box, next week for me! Lili that bed sounds really comfy you cant fool me you are just goign in for a rest!!!! Em glad your baby has turned I cant wait to find out where Nathan is up to on Monday.

I'm thinking of going to Ikea to buy a rug I have seen for the nursery for under the gliding chair - Paul said that with us having a lighter coloured carpet we may be asking for trouble if we have little accidents, not sure if I can motivate myself tonight though but I have to work tomorrow so might have to they are open till 10pm - god my life is so rock & roll these days!!!!


----------



## lili24

I like Junebugs too, fine by me! Well done on the last box Em :)

Ohhh Linn I know how you feel! That's how I was yesterday but bit better today, hope u feel better after your bath :flower:

D the rug sounds a good idea. I still need a big rug for the nursery but haven't seen one I like yet. Do you go to the Manchester one? I've only been that one once, it was chaos but should be fine at night? Xx


----------



## Delilah

I am about 35 minutes from the Ashton one which I think is the Manchester one and the same distance from the Leeds one Lili so not too bad - I want one that I can throw in the washer xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

im in the middle of gatehead one and leeds...love love love Ikea!!!

sorry ladies i just realised i must make my hubby sound like such a barsteward...he isnt really and has been so sweet at times.....i think he is just a man and therefore a pillock thru genetics at times. 

D...need pulled pork now.....yumm yummm


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG D's pulled pork is amazing!!!! I have had it loads since she first mentioned it xxxx

Ok Junebugs will change it then xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

what sort of joint do you use D?? a cheeper cut cos its in for so long or not?


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- thanks a lot for your kind words.

just take the food a little at a time and a longer duration of eating. it will help reduce heartburn etc


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Love the new name :) Although everyone seems to think I'll be at least a week early so I may end up being a May Mummy! 

Hope you're all keeping well. x


----------



## E&L's mummy

june has 6 days in it hun lol. we have 2 others who will be may but they are junebugs in their heart xx


----------



## Delilah

Yes E&L any cut will do - today I used a pork leg joint that I got half price on offer in Tesco. I cut the rind and the fatty bits off it before putting it in the slow cooker and then when I pulled it it literally fell apart and I just removed the rest of the fatty bits - hardly any though. 

Mxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

E&L's mummy said:


> june has 6 days in it hun lol. we have 2 others who will be may but they are junebugs in their heart xx

I'm being really thick here... I thought June had 30 days?? :dohh:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Dopeyjopey said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> june has 6 days in it hun lol. we have 2 others who will be may but they are junebugs in their heart xx
> 
> I'm being really thick here... I thought June had 30 days?? :dohh:Click to expand...

sorry my 0 button didnt work:wacko:...was ment to read 60 days..all of may and june to cover or bugs who have to have thier babies early. :winkwink:


----------



## chief's wife

Emma- congrats and june bugs sounds nice
Delilah- i have written down the recipe. i will definitely try it someday. i can imagine how it tastes from here. wow!!!. thanks for the recipe


----------



## Dopeyjopey

E&L's mummy said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> june has 6 days in it hun lol. we have 2 others who will be may but they are junebugs in their heart xx
> 
> I'm being really thick here... I thought June had 30 days?? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry my 0 button didnt work:wacko:...was ment to read 60 days..all of may and june to cover or bugs who have to have thier babies early. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Phew... thought something had gone seriously wrong in my education at some point haha :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thank you I feel a bit better now, not great but I ate! 

Thank you too chief's wife, I always eat fast, I know it's my own fault. But I got it from a glass of water this morning.. some days it's just there!

Hello Dopeyjopey :wave: I think I definitely won't be having my baby in May!


----------



## E&L's mummy

well ladies, doing last job for the bag as i speak. MP3 player updating ready to go in so i can drown out all the screaming mums and babies lol. exciting stuff!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone! Just noticed the name change AND that I'm in the last box...!!!

DH just left for Mattawa to visit his dad. I'm on my own now, will head to yarn store to chose the colour of E&L's baby sweater  Have a lot of errands to run, and laundry to fold... No big plans for me alone. Will take a warm bath and relax later, haven't taken one in ages and I have nice bath bombs to use up 

The breastfeeding prep class was great, I'm starting to be less nervous now that I've learned a bit about the latching technique. Hopefully we'll get the hang of it easily enough. Still have not packed my hospital bag although I think I will go into labour before the scheduled section, should get on that!

Swelling is much improved since I rested a lot these last few days. Only 4 days of work left for me and 4 days of commuting, so excited to be done!!!!

Will check in later, hugs to everyone!


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- aw sorry. it will be all worth it in the end. 
CJ- congrats for getting to the last box and glad the swelling has improved


----------



## -Linn-

morning everybody - hope everyone is well! 

DD woke up early and I got such a sore back today.. I am getting scared of labour, I can't cope with the pain...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.....................ME 2!!! We know what it its like xxxxxxxxxxxxxOUCH!:cry::shock:

My heartburn is killing me now! Zantac seems to take the pain away but it is still there! Am just a wind machine at the moment!

My DD1 has a princess party today with her "rainbows" friends. Is 10am-4pm.............and it's Sunday :cry:..................hate her being away! You sort of have to accept it when they go to school, but this is different...........I love my weekends with my girls together. Imagine what i will be like when they go off to Uni??????:nope:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I can understand you.. my DD will have to go to preschool soon :cry: 

I am sorry you're also not well today, I feel so bad it's driving me crazy so I am wondering how I will cope with labour and the after pains. They don't tell you that the pain doesn't stop once the baby is out!

Hope you will still have a nice sunday.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I was fine after birth with DD2.............DD1 i had a small tear, which was in such an odd place that it burned me everytime i had a wee!!! Sounds horrid but i had to wee in the shower as was soooooooooooooo painful otherwise.
DD2 i was fine and fit the next day xxxx

The whole labour though is freaking me out now.......................oh well..................there is nothing i can do about it now! Just have to remember how quickly you do forget after seeing your baby! 

Sorry you feel pants as well!! Going out for a roast dinner today with a few friends...........OH is at Wembley today watching our local non league club Wroxham in the FA Cup Vase final. So is just me and DD2 and 2 close friends of mine. Am then coming home to chill with DD2 in the garden (hopefully) before i have to go get DD2 at 4pm.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning everyone, it's Mother's Day in Canada today  DH bought me an ice cream cake before he left, I know I'm not officially a mother yet, but soooooo close 

Being productive with him away, today I am preparing a surprise for him: I printed out large prints of our wedding photos a few weeks ago, and will go around the house changing the ones that are currently in the large frames (all my trip photos from before we met) to put our wedding photos everywhere! We'll see how long he takes to notice when he comes home Tuesday  I also need to fold 4 loads of laundry, reorganize the diapers in the nursery, work on 4 charts, write a snail mail letter to my dear friend in Belgium, and knit knit knit!!!

Hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG been away all day, and no posts!!!

Hope we are all well x


----------



## lili24

Quiet Junebugs today! :)

Happy Mothers Day CJ! :flower: :flower: That's a lovely suprise for your hubby, you are so sweet!

Hope you are feeling a bit better now Linn and Emma.

I was at the hospital most of the day, they keep you waiting sooo long on that antenatal ward!! Had a lovely midwife though who talked to me all about the CS and what happens, and she showed me the theatre suite and recovery room. It was nothing like I imagined so I'm glad I've seen it now... I know what to expect! She was sooooo lovely! She is working on Wednesday, I would love her to look after me, but I bet I get a witch! 

Hope we're all okay! xxx


----------



## nightkd

Oh my gosh! So many posts!!!

CJ those sweaters are adorable, I wish I had the patience and skill to make something like that!!

I've had a pretty good weekend, we got some nice little bits and pieces at the baby shower, spent some time with family, it's been nice.

Happy Mother's Day!! DH looked for a 'mom-to-be' card or just a card to a wife and couldn't find one, so he bought me a rose :) Then his Grandma gave me a 'mom-to-be' card at the Baby Shower and he was like WTF?! :haha:

Bean has been really active, as usual...MW said I should probably expect a July baby seen as my family tends to go a little bit overdue...I've been having cramps a lot the past few days though, like period cramps, at the baby shower they were going into my back and coming and going...slightly worrying, but I think it might just be because Bean is moving about SO much and stretching things, so it's upsetting my womb :lol: I got some Raspberry Leaf Tea (with other things...can't remember the brand, it's labelled 'third trimester tea' though).... Urm, that's about it. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)

xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Happy mummy's day CJ and kd xxxxxxx

Heartburn still here Lili.............only another month of it xxx
Glad that you saw where Layla will be born hun, makes a big difference mentally xxx Is Wed the day then Lili if all goes well???


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, I've been working today :growlmad: but also went to Ikea this morning and had to wait for it to start trading! You can browse from 11am on Sundays but cant buy unitl 12 noon. Emma & Linn I hope you are both feeling better?

Happy mothers day to all you guys who celebrate today, we spent an hour on the phone to Paul's mom in the USA earlier. 

Great idea with the photos CJ how are you feeling being home alone? Sounds like you are keeping busy! 

Glad all was well Lili at the hopsital, cant wait to find out what date they give you to meet Layla. I am excited too about my appt tomorrow, I'll let you know when I get back to the office if I get any news. 

Got a hectic week again, I am in London Wed/Thur speaking at a conference on integrated marketing strategies for service based businesses and I have had to buy a new maternity outfit which has pissed me off too because none of the stuff I have that is smart enough for this type of event fits around the bump.... the lady in the shop said that if I wear it and keep the tags on I could always return it lol - may just do that as I'll only have it on for about 3 hours and its cost me £80! 

Going to spend some time with Paul now who is feeling decidedly rejected bless, at least dinner is ready to heat we will have pulled pork again and watch 24, gotta love Jack Bauer!!!!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody! 

Lili are you having your section on wednesday? 

Delilah sounds like you had a busy day today! 

I had the worst day ever and now I'm so bored, I'm so glad when it'sfinally time to go to bed!!!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone,

Well the weekend has been fairly uneventful - my car failed its MOT on Friday, so depressingly that meant we had to stay in this weekend, oh and not to mention the £200 its going to cost to fix it, and thats on top of the £45 for the MOT itself. UGH!!!

We still have no name for our little miss - it is getting really close now, but we just havent decided! Help! 

I find it funny how lots of ladies are still calling their babies beans like in the first tri! lol But then its crazy to think just how much they have grown in there and how they actually look like newborns now. Our little people growing in our tummies! 

I feel quite anxious now. It is dawning on me just how close the birth is now, and I feel ready to meet her - a point hadnt quite reached till now. I am beginning to imagine what its going to be like to have her here, and am picturing her in her clothes!

I think we are just about ready - the bag is packed and the car seat is by the door, I just need to grab my makeup bag when labour starts - never trust men to do this for you!!!! lol I ended up with all sorts of random bits in there last time, mostly stuff I didn't know I even had!!

I seem to be getting no sleep now, I have carpal tunnel so my knuckles are killing me and my pelvis protests every time I try to stand!
The heartburn has eased off in a big way, but the toilet is now sick of the sight of me! In fact I don't know why I bother getting off some times, I can literally pee then walk back to the living room and have to turn right back around to head back to the loo - Its ridiculous! It is all so new to me, as I didn't have any of this with my son. It was the easiest pregnancy ever. But then you know what they say - easy pregnancy horrendous birth, it ceertainly rang true with him, so I am hoping that theory means giving birth to this little lady will be a breeze!!!

Happy mothers day CJ - you are a mother already, in fact you are probably mothering your baby more now than at any other time in their life - he/she is relying solely on you. So congrats hun! I bought my husband a fathers day card and a prezzie whilst I was expecting our first. He really wasn't expecting it, but he was over the moon when it dawned on him that he was actually a daddy and that it was his first ever fathers day!
For my first mothers day, my husbaand made a card with my sons hand print and put it in his hand in the moses basket. We still have the photos - it was magic!

I am so excited now!

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D................Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun xxx Hope you get the results you want to hear! 
Mmmmmmm Jack Bauer......................you just have to love that man! Have it on record as Hubby not in and we watch it the day after so we don't have to sit through the adverts!

Am soooooooooooo tired today!!! Not done alot though! May go upstairs and read for a bit?

Angel...............I have no idea what my baby is, so will be bean until he/she is born. We still have no real names yet. x


----------



## E&L's mummy

evening ladies. been loitering most of the day. had a really crap night last night. took me ages to get off to sleep. had severe pain again in bottom of bump. hubby even started to time it cos it just felt wrong. 30 secsish with about 4mins between......got a little scared i can tell you. after a couple of hours af feeling pretty crappy i phoned hospital. they said to try and take some painkillers,try to get to sleep and if i couldnt or felt worse to ring up again and prob go in. anywho i managed to fall alseep with hubby rubbing my tummy to try and soothe me off.must have magic hands that man.
so today has been quiet. gonna try and hang out till tues when im at the hospital anyway. that way i can talk to the consultant about eveything and see what he says. have felt a little more reassured by reading quite a few threads in here about women with similar pain. will keep you posted.

Lilli good luck for tomorrow hun. xx:hugs:
D...feel for you with the mad week xx
Linn sorry you had a crap day, hope you feel better tomorrow.

sorry if ive missed anyone...brain fried :wacko:


----------



## chief's wife

happy mothers' day CJ and KD
Linn and Emma - hope you are feeling better

i went to church today with my kids and OH . came back feeling a little tired. it was another exciting day at church. one of my church members just had her baby


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah- good luck with your conference
angelbaby and E&L-sorry just hang in there.all the pains will be worth it in the end and best wishes


----------



## -Linn-

E&L sorry to hear your having such pains.. I get them in my lower back too! 

I didn't feel like I needed the hospital yet though. 

Chief's wife sounds like you had a nice day!


----------



## Delilah

E&L do you think they will schedule you earlier for your CS? Sounds scary hope you mange to sleep better tonight.

Chiefs Wife did you get to see the baby? I dont think I will see a newborn until mine arrives! I have a freind who is due today and very frustrated because she thinks he will be late....

Angelbaby I hope that isnt the case because I have had a pretty symptom free pregnancy and will be in for a humdinger if so! Although that said I have had worry about him not moving and do have a stitch in so maybe that counts for somehting!!! Emma gave me some good advice - she said after the stich comes out I should walk around the hospital grounds for an hour to make sure nothing happens!!! I will do this! 

I want to try the treadmill in the morning too, not optimistic on how I'll do because I'm starting to get a bit breathless sometimes now - I powerwalk on it and went from 4.5mph as my normal pace right down to 3mph last week so I reckon I'll be at 2.5mph now... def not power walking more like a leisurely stroll lol

Night ladies I need to go to bed as I have one of my client jobs to do before my consultants appt at 9am so will be up at 4.30am.

Mxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Ladies, 

Not posted here for a while but really wanted to share!!

Our nursery is nearly finished! Painted, glossed, carpeted, wardrobe, cot, moses basket and changing unit are up! I've also started washing LO's clothes! :happydance: Got 7 working days left in work and i can't wait to meet our little girl...........even though she is still nameless!! :blush::haha:


----------



## lili24

Morning! 
No Linn it's not booked for Wednesday, it could be though, I just thought it would be nice if I got that lovely midwife looking after me :) I'll find out today anyway.. Scared!! Scan is at 11.20 and she is still breech soooo... This is really gonna happen!! 

Gosh Delilah that's an early start today! Did you get your rug? :) Good luck for the scan today, make sure you come back and let us know! 

Angelbaby sorry to hear about your mot, that's something you could have done without right now :nope: Sounds like you are ready for baby now though! Well except for the name but maybe you will know as soon as you meet her?

Good news about the nursery lownthwaite! I'm all done now too, feels good doesn't it? :) Last night I assembled a baby play gym and a snuggle nest :) 

E&L that's not good! I'm glad the pains eased off enough for you to get some sleep though, only one more day til your scan :flower: :flower:

All make sure you send your love and keep your fingers crossed for Tulip today, it is Munchkins nuchal scan. Thinking of you Nic and wishing you all the luck in the world! Xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks darling you are a sweetie. Never been so scared in my life. Fingers crossed for a lovely thick skull! Good luck with your trace, love to Layla.

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Lili how exciting! I still have to move my rabbit outside and then I will also assemble the play gym and put bouncer in the lounge! Although that needs protecting from DD she is dying to sit in it and bounce but she weighs too much, maybe I should get her a used one from ebay.. I bought her a moses basket on there for 99p might have a look if there are any bouncers in the area! 

E&L I got your parcel this morning! Thank you so much hun :hugs: it really cheered me up, I was not happy yesterday but today really is better already and that although the Royal Mail knocked on my door at 7.00 am this morning when I was still fast asleep! Thanks hun :hugs: I hope I can manage to post yours before you have butterbean, will try my best! xxx

Tulip will be thinking of you for your scan :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Haha she is funny I can imagine her wanting to bounce in it! :smug: 
ohmygod! Where is my postman then????!!!!! What is in the box Linn? :) :) :) :) :) :)

Hope to see you back here soon with wonderful news Tulip :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry Lili you will have to wait for your postman!! 

She is funny, and she does want to bounce in it, same as she does on my glider chair and footstool and my bed :wacko: but when she saw her old bouncer you should have seen her eyes!! But they cost £60 so I'd rather not let her try it to see if it takes her weight.

Lili I will send you a gift for Layla but it won't get there before your section.. will do it asap! 

I am starving but I'm still in bed and too lazy to get up...


----------



## lili24

Biatch :smug: 

Me too, I really should get up! Oh don't worry Linn, you don't have to send me anything! Just being a fab bump buddy is enough for me :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

I want to though... but can't go to next to buy her a little outfit as you already bought the entire store!!!


----------



## lili24

:rofl: Well that's true... Haha!

Is your bouncer the fisher price pink petals? That's the one I got too. Which reminds me I've gotta buy batterys for all these toys. How's the acid today? I'm dying and not even had breakfast yet :(


----------



## Hett

Good Morning!!!

Tulip - Good luck sweetie, am thinking of you xxxxx

Linn - that's hilalrious about your DD and the bouncer! Bless her heart!

D - Good luck lovely at the scan! Let us know!

Lili - I am so excited to know when your little bubs will be here! Good luck today! xxx

Cheif's wife - how lovely that you got to see your friend's newborn at church, bet it made you excited! Love your tickers! xxx

More work for me today :( Getting there though, Oh and baby isn't breech! The consultant had a feel and said he wasn't before she even scanned me, but it was lovely to see him on the scanner again! He showed off his *ahem* bits and bobs and he is most definitely a little boy!!! :) xxxxx

Oh also got a Tesco shop coming - exciting! Haha! Will pop in later around work xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I got that pink one and the rainforest one... pink one is still in box, MIL got it, I might give it back to the shop and buy something for DD instead... as the rainforest one is like new and I already had that from DD and not sure what to do with it otherwise. At least the new one I can give back. My house is not that big so that I would need 2. 

Yeah get plenty of batteries they are always running out!! 

Acid is not too bad yet, but yesterday I got it as soon as I drank water and it lasted all day :( Hope I won't get any today!!! Sorry to hear yours is bad... what to eat this morning? I fancy nothing but I'm hungry!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett glad to hear baby is not breech, I am so glad I don't need any more scans.. my belly hurts so much when it gets poked, in 2nd tri I would have had loads of scans if they offered them to me but now I'm glad I don't need them. How strange am I?! 

Although if I could have a 4d scan of babies face that would be lovely, I am dying to see if baby looks like DD :) I really hope so!


----------



## lili24

Oh yeh I'd gladly give up all my scans in return for a straightforward pregnancy lol. Today is my 16th scan I believe. :wacko: It does hurt when they do it too, and makes me wanna puke when they press it over my bellybutton. Eugh!

So glad he's not breech Hett! And that he is still a boy :lol: Imagine after 16 scans if I had a boy? Haha. 

That's a good idea Linn if the shop will accept it back! You shoulda sold it to me :lol: I only had toast it seemed to help the acid abit but not for long I bet. I'm still hungry but too nervous to eat. In a way I don't want to know when it's gonna happen! But at the same time I do :( And I really hope they don't wanna do it tomorrow cos it's too soon! I'm such a chicken :smug:


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry hun wasn't going to sell it but decided now that I might otherwise I would have asked you.. it got stickers from argos all over it.. they will take it back but only give me a voucher and not the money.. but can live with that!! 

Ahh I understand you Lili, I would be so nervous too! Just had toast with garlic and herb philadelphia, very exciting! I just don't fancy anything... will have some boring sandwiches for lunch and then make sausages for dinner as my DD asked for them!

When is the appointment today?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili................OMG how exciting.................can not wait to hear when Layla will pop into the big wide world xxx

D...............hope you will be ok today hun.............fingers crossed your body behaves a bit longer for you and that today isn't the start xxxx

Tulip..............Fingers crossed for you 2 hun, i await good news xx xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Linn................stay away from water then hun!! I woke up feeling ok, but my acid doesn't normally kick in till lunchtime and then it lasts all bloody day!

Right where is my postman!!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili....................you are ready hun!! You may not think you are but you will be fine hun xxx
Hett.........glad scan went well xx


----------



## lili24

Still waiting for mine Emma :) 

Delilah will be at her appointment now!! 

Yeah Linn I'm sure there's something else you need at Argos! It's at 11.20... But got a scan and a trace and swabs for mrsa, then I will see the Dr so god knows how long I'll be. :nope:


----------



## E&L's mummy

good moring my loverlies!!!!

hope we have a fantablious day today.
Lili..... YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOO READY FOR THIS AND IF YOU DONT START BELIVEING IN YOURSELF IM GONNA COME SMACK YOUR BUM!!!!!! :haha: :hugs:
Linn..glad ive made you smile :hugs:

and :haha: to those who are still waiting for postmen.

had to do the school run this morning as her lift is ill. took me flipping ages to get home cos i just couldnt breathe and the pressure in my bits was emense. this baby is sooo bigger than DD2, will be interesting to see what they say tomorrow about EFW.

Tulip my dear, if i could do the scan for you i would, or even a magic wand would be good. im sure things are hunkydorry. please let s know when you get back xxx:hugs:

catch you all later ladies....im gonna go sit and do nothing for a bit and save my energy for school run this afternoon lol. 
:hugs:

ETA....D!!!!!!! how could i forget your scan?!?!?!?! :wacko: im such a mupppet. huge hugs for you hun. hope you get the answers you want xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah you're all still waiting for the postman, at least yours doesn't wake you up, but ok my baby had hiccups and I was only half asleep :) It was lovely to get a gift for baby, apart from my mum noone is getting us anything this time and noone seems excited about the baby like they were with DD. 

Lili yeah can always find something to buy at argos! Maybe a rug for DD play on and then the baby too, we got no carpets downstairs. 
Poor you guess you will be at the hospital all day, isn't it common to have MRSA in the nose? I thought lots of people do! Does that effect your section?


----------



## emmadrumm77

My postman has been and...........................NOTHING!!!! AAAAARGH.............Now i have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: royal mail seems to be slow down where you live.. she only posted it on saturday I think so it got here pretty fast considering the guy was here at like 7.01 am!! 

I am waiting for another delivery now, I finally cancelled my vodafone contract and getting my new phone today... just a crappy one, OH ordered it I told him I want the cheapest most basic one and he asked me several times if I was sure and so I am! I really do not use my phone.. I don't know anyone here who would call me apart from OH so it is kind of pointless to get a better one, of course OH needs that kind of thing! I am soooo happy not to be with vodafone anymore, anyone of you who got my number, I will not change it, will transfer it in the next few days so if anyone texts me and it says the number is not assigned it will be back to normal again!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies!

How are we all? GUESS WHAT..... I am on maternity leave wooohoooo!!

Last week I had a midwifes appointment and for the 3rd time they measured my belly, and although I am only 34 weeks, he is measuring (approx. 38 1/2) so we are off to have a growth scan this week to check on the tall boy. I wonder what they will do to me of he carries on at this rate?!? EEEKKK!

Anyhow, had a great weekend - hope you all did. No more work for me, so i'm sure to be on here a bit more xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls.....................Heard from D.
Nathan has turned and placenta is out of the way, so all systems go for a vaginal birth. He weighs 6.5lb xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> My postman has been and...........................NOTHING!!!! AAAAARGH.............Now i have to wait until tomorrow!

OH NO!! sorry hun. yeh i only posted it sat morning so surprised Linn got hers tbh.

The MRSA thing i was told is new guidlines that have come in since i had DD2. they test for it now before a section so you can be treated before you have surgery cos you are more suseptiable to it afterwards. ive had mine already done. they used to do it when you arrive on the ward.

Linn...im so sorry the postie woke you up but it was for something nice.

just had a text from D but will let her fill you in when she gets back from clients. its good tho so dont worry xxxxx

ETA...me and emma posted at same time lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah sorry, she said i could update hun xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

not a prob, i wasnt sure to or not. so pleased for her that she can give it a go. and i said to her she knows where the 40lbs has gone to now lol bless her.


----------



## E&L's mummy

PS......Look at my section ticker!!!!!! :dance: whoop whoop!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay E&L xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misslulu

emmadrumm77 said:


> OMG 6.30 am!!!! That's madness xxx
> misslulu welcome, if you let me know what you are having then i will add you to the list xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better today xx
> 
> Lili..............whens's your apt? I maybe out a bit today xxx

Hey Emma, 

Thanks....well we are waiting on a lil suprise!!! hubby was adament he didnt wanna find out and the more people i spoke to told me to wait for a suprise with our first, so thats what ive done. 
Does everyone else know what you are having? im getting so impatient!!!
xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Love the name Misslulu....lulu is what we call DD2 as a petname lol.


----------



## -Linn-

yay E&L... only one month to go :) aaahhh dont be sorry it is ok I was already half awake from my babies hiccups... and it wouldn't be your fault anyway, I'm just surprised how early they turn up. OH was gutted as he thought it was his new toy... his new mobile phone, now he has to wait until he gets back from work :haha: 

Glad Delilahs baby turned and the placenta moved, Delilah could you tell me how far from OS the placenta was at the scan?


----------



## Tulip

Great news that Nathan has turned, what a relief!

Oh, me? PERFECT :D A right little thumbsucking posing madam if ever I saw one!

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Tulip glad to hear all went well, you already know the gender? Did you have a CVS?


----------



## lili24

So happy for Tulip and Delilah :) 

I've had a scan and baby is still breech, fluid was at 9cms. Just having a trace now and then the Dr will review me..!! 

I don't know what the mrsa thing is Linn, just got told they wanna take swabs before the section. 

Good luck for your scan Charlotte! We wondred where you were. 

Oh and my postman came as I was leaving and brought me a load of bills!! No pressies.. How rude!! :rofl: xx


----------



## -Linn-

how rude Lili, I got no bills today :) only a lovely gift and 2 letters for the man who lived in this house before us, fair enough he got alzheimers but his wife doesn't and they got huge debts everywhere which are now all linked to my address. he received 4 envelopes all the same last week and I already know it's all asking for money. We even had a bailiff call for them once, but I soon told them to F off! 

hope you will get a date for your section that you're happy with, 37 weeks tomorrow hun :)


----------



## Tulip

Nah we don't know the sex, I'm going by heartrate and misbehaviour at the moment! Will get the nub experts onto it later :D


----------



## lili24

LOL! As long as the baliffs weren't coming for you you're okay!! :rofl:

Just waiting waiting waiting.. Nervous x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Zoëlle is term today, yay!!!
So glad to hear D's news RE: head down and placenta further away from os!
OK off to work I go, will check in later 
Lili, looking forward to finding out what the doc says!


----------



## -Linn-

tulip how exciting, thought you maybe had a cvs so knew it that way :) 

Lili OMG I would go insane if they did, I am very anal about paying bills and stuff like that, which is why OH got in trouble when he incurred a £40 fine with the DVLA!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ and Zoelle congrats, here in the UK they don't class babies as full term until they are 37 weeks :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

:dance: for Tulip!!!!!! so pleased for you hunni. knew it would be ok but was still worried for you. 

Lili, looking forward to hearing when Layla's birthday will be.

CJ...yay for term!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

misslulu..............can you remind me of your due date??? I am also team yellow hun, this is my 3rd baby and i have never found out with any of them. You will love it after all that hardwork of labour when he/she finally pops out and they hand you your baby. Is magical xxx

Lili.....................Sooooooooooooooooo pleased that you are going to make it to 37weeks hun xxx Layla you are a tough little girly and we are all very proud to have you as our surrogate niece xxxx

Tulip................WOOOOOOHOOOOO!!! so so so so so pleased for you! Don't go on hb though, mine was 150+ up until 20 weeks and is now around 125-130. xxxx Just so pleased that all is ok for you.


----------



## -Linn-

Noone ever told me what the heart rate of my baby was, did you ask for this? I don't believe in that either or nub theories! 

But I do believe Emma is having a boy cause of the different pregnancy with nausea and a bump! But thats only cause I heard from many people that their different gender pregnancies were different.


----------



## emmadrumm77

My sister had a very different 2nd pregnancy, but has 3 girls...................Be lovely to say i have a son, as this is my last baby, but i can not imagine having a boy at all. Not long to wait now xxx

We should have a bump sister poll on what i am having xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma do a poll on facebook if you like :) or on here we can all vote... you know my vote is boy! I know it's 50/50 but that's what I'm thinking.. I know so many people who had the different gender when the pregnancy was completely different. your sister must be an exception :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah we are an odd family x
How you do a poll on FB?


----------



## Delilah

Emma I think you are having a boy this time and he will have 2 big sisters to spoil, love and annoy him lol - CJ congrats on term xx

Tulip - wooooooooohooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so so happy for you, doesnt matter what the baby is all is well and that is such a relief!!!

Thanks for updating on me, as you know all is fine he is a whopping 6.5lbs already and they said I can try for a vaginal birth. Linn they didnt tell me how far it had moved but they did say that his head has clearance now to exit which is the main cause of worry for them. I also have my stitch removal appt on 24 May - they said I need to stay for a few hours afterwards so they can check what's happening with my cervix etc but have told me to prepare for an early labour from that date just in case. In reality this just means no exercise, no lengthy car journeys etc.

Lili I cant wait to hear your news now - yes I got a rug, I actually got the playmat from IKEA which means that it can go under the nursing chair for now and when I've done Nathan can use it for cars, toys etc - it was such a bargain only £12 and machine washable, although quite big so I think a laundrette rather than my home machine!

No post for me either I've come home to have lunch going back out soon.

Contrats Hett on your baby turning. E&L are you excited for your scan tomorrow? 

OK got to dash, will come back tonight xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma don't know how to do it, will have a look for you.. my friend did a poll like that on Facebook before so I know it's possible unless they changed it!!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah sounds like it is going all good, maybe you'll even go overdue, you never know. My friend was in early labour 3 times and on bedrest until she was 36 weeks and now the baby won't come out and she was due the other day!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im looking forward to seeing her and making sure she is still a her. i havent had a scan this late on before so looking forward to seeing the difference. bit nervous tho they say she is a whopper and want me in earlier. on the one hand get to meet earlier, on the other DD2 had breathing issues at 39 weeks so earlier worrys me slightly and ive got stuff inplace for 39 weeks with looking after the girls.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I hope she can stay in until 39 weeks, I had a late scan with DD, and my 30 week scan, I find you can't see anything much as baby is too big! But hopefully they can confirm the gender. 

Emma maybe try this https://www.facebook.com/#!/apps/ap...78440&ref=search&sid=1400626876.2226977349..1 or just type poll in the search. My friend who did it invited us to take part.. not sure it works like that with this link!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations CJ!


----------



## Tulip

Haha I'm not the biggest believer in nub etc either - I'm certainly not going to buy anything pink! I just get bored of saying 'he-or-she' and decide to shorten it. You just wait, next week it'll be 'he' again :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

And what is your due date now Tulip? 

Here is my 36 week bump, please share yours ladies :) I think I have grown!
 



Attached Files:







10052010_002.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tulip

He didn't change it from my LMP so I can fast fwd my ticker by 4 days (that was by known ovulation). He wasn't really that bothered about dating, no abnormalities and bubs is about the right size. So by LMP 18th November :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

So due date is 25th Aug by LMP xxx 
Both me and Linn have Aug babies, is a good time of year xx

WOOOOOWEEEE on that bump Linn.................Looking goooooooooood x


----------



## Tulip

Oooh Linn. That's definitely grown since your avatar pic x


----------



## -Linn-

The avatar one was done 2 weeks ago, I do feel like it has grown.. I fit in even less clothes now, all tops are getting too short!


----------



## Hett

Linn thats amazing! You have definitely grown!

Emma I think boy!!! :) Just because I do!

Tulip - Woooohooooo! So glad all is well!

D - Great news on the scan! And love the bargain mat! I do like a bit of Ikea, blooming stressful when your buying lots though! OH and I went there for our new house last August and I kid you not we did not stop arguing! We were there 7 hours and after alot of meatballs and hot dogs finally escaped! It was stressful though!!!

I have a meal on Wednesday night with my NCT friends! No one has popped - yet.....!


----------



## lili24

I've just sat in that bloody hospital for 3 hours and still none the wiser. They sent a registrar to see me who basically could not make a decision, so now I have to wait until Wednesday to see my actual consultant. I'm not bothered if it means she gets to cook for longer but I am seriously fed up of seeing so many different people, and them all telling me different things. 

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## lili24

Linn your bump is as fabulous as ever and has expanded rapidly. How big are you gonna go? :smug:

D Nathan is a great weight already! Wish I could find a rug! 

Congrats on full term CJ! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry to hear they messed you about a bit Lili... god knows how big. I can't find the tape or I would measure the circumference. 

Well I guess you won't have her until later this week then.

I love all the rugs from this company https://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CEQQsAQwAw but don't know if they sell them here!


----------



## Tulip

You lot should do the bog-roll test :rofl: How many sheets to get round?


----------



## lili24

Yeh later in the week I guess, well they don't book them on weekends, maybe they'll try to drag me to 38. God knows! I'm happy though I never in a million years expected to get this far but I'm stressed out too! As long as Layla is okay that's all I care about though, at least they aren't rushing her out if she's still happy.

Oh those rugs are gorgeous! Where can I get one!? Are they from Germany?


----------



## -Linn-

Lili they are from a company called HABA I found some links here too, all the toys they make are so gorgeous! we only got a few bits from when we went on holidays, little toys and stuff but I really want one of those carpets when my girls get a room together! 

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=Haba+ca...m=1&ct=tlink&ved=0CA4QpwU&fp=3aa7b5ddeb415f6e have a look through here maybe! They are very good quality, can't compare to ikea! but neither can the prices :haha:

not sure if it's german but very popular over there!!


----------



## -Linn-

sorry for the spam everybody found them here https://www.ptolemytoys.co.uk/b/10/Haba.html?Page=3


----------



## rachm

Hi June Girls

For those who are having a boy. Do you think he will be born to be a footie fan due to the world cup!!!!!!

Just a thought lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachm

Or even a footie mad girl lol!!!


----------



## lili24

Spammer spammer spammer!

I love them all <3

I'm hoping for a girlie girl rach a bit like myself :lol: Already got one football hooligan in this house and that's enough for me!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili they are gorgeous.. but love it how it's got the word ONLY above the prices on that link I posted, that's the only problem with them they are pricy, but I have seen them all in real life in shops and they are truly beautiful. 

rachm I am also hoping for another girly girl, if she's anything like her sister she will be :)


----------



## littlepne

I'm a footie mad girl (but wasn't born in a world cup year!) so hoping that our girl is too!

Well I had to start doing some washing. A woman I used to work with has a 1yr old girl and brought round two HUGE bags of clothes the other day - I don't think I'll need much else till she's about 6months! So my house is full of tiny pink things - she better be a girl now!!

Now need to tell DH that I need some new furniture to put all these clothes in! Have some really gorgeous dresses as well in 0-3 that I thought I'd never be able to use but then remembered we're at a christening in August!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have 2 girls. DD1 is very girly girl, but the other one is a bit of a tom boy, so best of both over here xxx


----------



## Hett

Those rugs are lovely! 

This is a nice one too! Very girly and not too badly priced: https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Spotty-bow-rug-Pink/dp/B001BX00NW?_encoding=UTF8&

My OH has already planned his paternity leave around the world cup! Haha! I would like our boy to enjoy rugby too!

CJ forgot to say woohooo on full term :)

And Lili - boooohooo about not getting a date for your section. Like you say it is fab that Layla is getting to cook longer, but would be nice for you to know the date so you can prepare for it xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh Hett...............that rug would go well with Lili's (Layla's i mean) room, don't you have a spotty theme going?


----------



## -Linn-

Hett thats a lovely rug with a much better price lol.. but if you can afford it I can recommend those Haba ones, they are very good quality! 

God I gotta tell you about my OH today, men are so funny! 

The other day DD was hungry so he said what shall I get her I told him a slice of rye bread with ham so what did he do? He put butter on the bread then cut it into lots of bite size pieces and then he took a slice of ham cut that into pieces and put it on the bread :dohh: now tell me only men can do this kind of thing! 

And today he keeps emailing me about his phone delivery, I told him I tracked it online and it was out for delivery today and now he asked me can I send him the link so he can track it? Why? Am I too stupid to read the tracking information!


----------



## lili24

That's gorgeous, we do have spots and circles already :) 
You're right Hett.. My OH thinks it's a blessing in disguise that I don't know the date though, less time for me to start freaking out! I suppose if you are going to go into labour naturally you won't know the date when it will happen though... :) 

Haha Linn that's so funny! Has your phone arrived yet? xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili the phone more importantly his phone has not arrived yet, I couldn't care any less anyway but he even just rang to ask if it had arrived yet (hadn't seen my mail yet) and I was like no and if it does you're going to be at work so relax. 

I also think that rug would fit very nicely into your nursery.. I esp like the price :)

edit at 16.49 the phones arrived so I guess me and DD will be invisible for the rest of the day when he gets in from work... men and toys!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> You're right Hett.. My OH thinks it's a blessing in disguise that I don't know the date though, less time for me to start freaking out! I suppose if you are going to go into labour naturally you won't know the date when it will happen though... :)
> 
> Lili..................I so know how you feel hun and you are right! Just think me and Linn both went 2 weeks over (and i did that twice), those days were just a nightmare!!! You psychologically head towards that date and then it goes and you just play a waiting game.................i suppose it is similar to how you feel.
> She will be here this week and that is for sure. Just glad she got to 27 weeks for you.........................My bump niece is very clever xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma and Linn, my sister and I look nothing alike, and I'm a girly girl and she is a tomboy! Two sisters can be dramatically different  Actually I would prefer that, more diversity in the house! The only thing in common is that we are both very small, she's not even 5 feet tall and I am only slightly over 5 feet!

Forgot to mention, my bump has dropped and the head is now lower in my pelvis. I feel it every time I get up now, and so does my poor bladder...

Lili, so sorry you don't know yet what's going on, that's quite frustrating :-( Do you keep your hospital bags in the car with you when you go to appointments?

Tulip, yay on the great scan news


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I feel that often too but my baby moves up again after a while! I don't know why but I want this baby to look just like DD.. she can be completely different I hope lol... more sleep for me would be nice, but I imagine them to look the same for some reason!


----------



## emmadrumm77

My girls are sooooooooooooooooo different as i said. But they look similar, well they look like sisters. 
Yay on the bump dropping CJ xxxxxxxxx Mine is head down, but nowhere near engaged!! No suprises there though. My next apt is 3rd June, so 39+2 xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I think they look very similar... both look like you :)


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- yeah, i had a nice day . thanks
Delilah- no i didn't get to see the baby, but i cuddled another baby that had been given birth to weeks ago. it was very nice.
Lownthwaite- well done


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooh my neighbour just popped by and said that the postman knocked on my door when i was on the school run this morning, so he took the parcel for me..............................................Soooooo excited only to find it was my Tens machine!!! Which is fab but not what i was geared up to recieving!!!

Linn.................they are arn't they? Just there temperment is very different. But they compliment eachother so well.............2 opposits make a fab little team xxx

I think i have set up a poll on FB..............can one of you check for me?


----------



## chief's wife

Tulip and Delilah-good luck and expecting good news.
Linn- give hugs from me to your DD. reminds me of my DD3 and DD4 with bouncers. 
Lili- expecting the wonderful news
Hett-thanks and yes very exciting. congrats


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I will check it now... :haha: typical that with the parcel. 

I am now only waiting for muslin squares to arrive hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow look at all your tickers Chief's wife....................there are so many xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I can't find it, you didn't publish it on your wall or sent me an invite? I am online on Facebook for a bit so come online and tell me where you put it if you like, but going off soon gotta nip to tescos for some milk and then make dinner when OH turns up!


----------



## lili24

Haha.. He can relax now that the phone is here Linn :) 

No CJ I don't keep them in the car, they are all packed though and sitting in the spare room! 

I'll go and look for the poll too Emma! How crap about the parcel LOL!


----------



## Hett

Oh yeah Lili I would LOVE to know the date of exactly when the baby is coming...but we are never going to have that going au natural! xxx

I thought of your spotty wallpaper in Layla's room and thought the rug would go really nicely!

Hahha!!! Linn your hubby is hillarious with the ham and bread....!!! That is so funny!


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah- congrats . glad baby has turned and placenta has moved
E&L- nice tickers. one month to go. not long now
CH4R10tt3-congrats


----------



## -Linn-

Lili yeah I even put it on to charge for him so he can play with it sooner. mine i didnt even open, i let him sort my number out and then I will just have it! 

Hett that is funny but I swear he's not stupid or anything.. just goes to show how often he prepares food for anyone!!!


----------



## chief's wife

Tulip-congrats and happy for you
CJ-congrats for full term


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-nice bump


----------



## chief's wife

rachm- my OH and I are not football fans but we both have addicts in our lineage . so maybe or maybe not
littlepne- that was nice of the woman and hoping it's definitely a girl for you


----------



## E&L's mummy

:haha: emma....postie playing tricks on you!! 

Lili...what a faff?! do they not realise that Layla's aunties need to know when she is coming!! we are too important to wait! :winkwink: 

Linn...feel for you with OH. mines a techno geek too and is always disappearing to play with some bit of "gucci" kit. and if its not techno then its green kit for work. drives me nuts.


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- quite funny about your OH and his version of your DD's bread and ham

all my girls look alike facially but with different personalities. very diverse and exciting in their different ways


----------



## nightkd

CJ - Congrats on full term :) Bean seems to have dropped down, I keep feeling intense pressure on my bladder and I'm making toilet trips a lot more frequently... Fun stuff. I'm also walking like a weirdo :rofl:

Charlotte - Congrats on being on maternity leave!!! :D

We saw our new apartment yesterday, we're both pretty happy!! :D

xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Faff is one way to put it LOL :rofl: 

Did I tell you lot I've got a day off from the hospital tomorrow? Ohhh yes.. I won't know what to do with myself LOL!! 

One month E&L... ONE MONTH!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know Lili!!! its flying by now. 

what you gonna do tomorrow then?? why dont you try and get something nice done for yourslef like hair or massage or something yummy like that.


----------



## lili24

I might just do that.. think I deserve it! 
What time is your scan? x


----------



## chief's wife

Emma-lol i was lucky that i did not have to exceed the limit for bnb on those tickers. if not i would have just put up only the baby's own. lol


----------



## chrissypm

I can't believe after all this time our babies are actually so close to coming! I got my section date today May 27th. 17 days till I meet my baby! Can't wait to see if its a boy or girl.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD - I think I have officially started waddling... Was trying really hard not to and up until this point, could consciously prevent doing it. But now it's a necessity for ambulation :wacko: Not to mention the FIVE bathroom trips last night, none of which consisted of more than a dribble. But it's all good, means the end is near!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Wow chief's wife, love your kids' names, so beautiful!!!

Lili, yay on a day off! Treat yourself to something nice  I'm doing the full body treatment on Saturday with pedicure, hair colour and cut :flower:

Count down is on ladies, only 4.5 days of work left!!! :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Chiefs wife you can make mini tickers at lili pie if you want more lol... like the one I got for my DD, you can even put them on your Facebook. 

Lili have a good day tomorrow, will be last day off until you meet her now :) 

OH is in a different world with his phone now :wacko:


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-thanks. that will be when baby number 6 is on the line. cos whenever i put to bed, i start thinking of another baby immediately. so does my OH. 
CJ- thanks. it will be nice to pamper yourself with the full body treatment. i have been postponing mine.


----------



## chief's wife

chrissypm- congrats on getting a date. not long now


----------



## nightkd

Fun stuff, we have some big storms coming in today... There are already Tornadoes on the ground... The cat is quite happily chasing a fly around the apartment though, so he's obviously not worried yet....if he goes into hiding I'm getting DH home early!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Lili how disappointing you dont have a date yet but make sure you do something indulgent tomorrow xx E&L please update us as soon as you can after the scan xx

Hett you are right Ikea makes you lose the will to live! I avoid it where possible. Those rugs are gorgeous Linn the playmat I got is fit for purpose and cheap enough so if it gets ruined so be it!

Chrissy youre the latest Junebug to have a May date! My client's wife had an emergency CS yesterday at 32 weeks - they have a tiny little girl 3lb 11oz who is on a ventilator but apparently doing well he had to go and shop for tiny baby clothes today

Chief's Wife is your hubby uber-excited about his namesake baby boy? Wow at thinking about no 6 already, you are a very brave woman. Are you on facebook? Quite a few of us are so if you want to add anyone we can point you in the direction of the others.

Emma did your poll work? I think both your DD's look like you and Linn you would be very lucky if your new DD looked like O. Very impressive bump hon here's my 35 week one
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 35 week bump.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah the poll is working. 

oh wow what a tiny baby your clients wife had! 

I will be happy however my baby looks though, don't want to sound like that... but i cant imagine the baby looking any other than DD when I was pregnant with her I had no idea what she could look like!

Delilah did your bump shrink? It looked bigger the other week I think, wil check on Facebook to compare!


----------



## lili24

Lovely bump D! :flower:

Glad to hear the baby is doing well, and a good weight for 32 weeks too. Xx 

CJ I think I'm up to about 6 times a night now for toilet trips, I wouldn't mind if they were normal wees but instead it's a dribble! Very disappointing :rofl:

Wow at thinking of number 6 already chiefs wife.. I'm thinking one might be enough for me already lol x


----------



## lili24

My belly hasn't stopped moving tonight, it's shaking, rocking and rolling! Like a washing machine on spin! Gonna go to bed in a minute and I just know the whole bed will be shaking :lol: Very impressive!


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah-yeah ,he is super super excited about it. he has even printed invitation cards for the baby's baptism. just awaiting the date to be typed on them.
unfortunately, i am not on face book . you can add me to your friends list on bnb,but i will try and do something about being on face book soon.nice bump


----------



## sweetniss113

hi girls I have been so busy this week have tried to keep up but with so many posts every day its so dificult ... My DH and I own a few propertys and we have some tennents that refuse to pay or move out so we have been in court with that, they are family so its not as easy as a normal eviction. I have had my mat photo shoot yesterday ( DH surprised me for mothers day yesterday) I will get the pics back in 2 weeks and will post them as soon as I get them. I have my next doctor appt on thursday and will find out my induction date which is very exciting. 

sorry such a long post


----------



## chief's wife

lili- by the time the baby comes you might change your mind and want another. you will forget all that you went through in a jiffy. believe me. lol you really made me laugh with the description of your belly movement


----------



## Delilah

Yeah Linn I think it shrunk - I am putting my 34 & 35 week ones up on FB now - its weird it goes up and down every week!

Someone told me that I will gain a pound a week now I think I might be begging for a CS if so....

Linn when you check FB remember to send me your address hon xx


----------



## chief's wife

sweetniss- sorry for what you went through with your tenants. we have properties too but specified some things on the agreement which was signed by them. so i do not think they can come up with such. plus we did not let to family members. good luck with your next appointment and expecting your photo shoots


----------



## -Linn-

Lili lovely she is moving so much my belly is like that every night for a few hrs lol! 
I'm sore already! 

I agree with chiefs wife you will change your mind and want another lol

Delilah I will do, sorry I really forgot!


----------



## sweetniss113

chief's wife said:


> sweetniss- sorry for what you went through with your tenants. we have properties too but specified some things on the agreement which was signed by them. so i do not think they can come up with such. plus we did not let to family members. good luck with your next appointment and expecting your photo shoots

well part of the problem is that we didnt let to them they saw it was empty and moved in with out asking first... It was the home of their (my DH and the ones staying there) grandmothers and when she passed they just assumed they could live there rent free even tho it didnt belong to the grandmother it belongs to DH he never charged her to live there so they thought they would enjoy the same free ride he offered to her. however they have the ability to work and earn money and she did not.


----------



## Delilah

Oh Sweetniss I hope you get it sorted out - friends & family & property :nope:

Chief's Wife no worries I just replied to your message, maybe we'll see you on FB soon - Linn thanks I got the address now - also I finally managed to upload the pictures think FB is playing up.

So we have 3 maternity shoots to look forward to - CJ's, Sweetniss & Emma's when you get yours done, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

good night everyone I'm going to sleep! xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Wow, ladies! I haven't been on since Friday. As you can imagine, it took me forever to read back. And now that I've read back, I can't remember anything I've read because my head is about to explode from it all!

The only thing I can remember is that Lili is still waiting for her date. How frustrating to think that you were going to know today and then not. 

For everyone else, I hope you and your bumps are doing well. I had a crazy busy weekend and I'm pretty much exhausted.


----------



## nightkd

My poor baby :( We just had to pack a load of stuff and leave the house, cat in tow... Tornado sirens went off *4* times this afternoon (the last time they went off was May last year, like the day after I decided to stay! So literally this is the 2nd time in over a year they've gone off for an actual tornado....) and I couldn't get hold of DH, he was on his way home and the phones were down.... 

Finally he gets in, lots of tornado reports and DH said "we need to go".... :shock: That's the scariest thing ever, because he's lived in Kansas/Oklahoma for most of his life, so he's 'used to' the tornadoes....he usually watches the weather channel for a couple of minutes and says "Nah, we're fine"... :shock: So we bundled all our stuff up, got in the car and drove to the hospital, sat in their multi-storey, listening to the radio so we could tell if we needed to get into the hospital basement... Storms passed over, several warnings and reports of tornadoes on the ground, but not close enough for us to go into the hospital.... Cat was sat on the parcel shelf looking distraught :lol: He is actually quite happy in the car though, so he was okay.

Blargh, anyway, so my heart is racing, fingers swelled up because of how horribly humid it was outside and now I have a headache, Bean was really quiet (she shifted around quite a bit once we got home) so I was getting upset because she wasn't moving :( Poor baby......... So hopefully no more stress tonight, I need to go and have a lie down :lol:

xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh kd I hope you and bean (and puss) can rest today. How scary xxx


----------



## TashTash

KD - how scary! Hope your all safe and sound in your house now?

Im just getting ready for an afternoon of training - just been informed via FB what its about lmao, i was too busy to spend ages reading emails yesterday!!

Baby has wedged himself right underneath a bruised bit of my belly and wont budge - its killing :( so not looking forward to a rushed 2 hours in work with 2 interviews at different nurseries and then over an hour drive to where we are training - It doesnt even start until 2pm so i have told DH to sort his own tea tonight and ill grab something when i get back................last day tomorrow though woop woop and i cant wait!! 

Hope all you girls are well? 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh kd, how scary for you hun!!!

I just got a visit from my postman :happydance:. E&L, thankyou so much, it is such a different present and i love it!!! Won't say anything else as don't want to spoil the suprise xxxx

Lili.................I hope you are chilling out today hun? OH and congratulations on 27 weeks for you..................so glad you mad it this far hun xxxxxx:hugs:

26weeks for me :yipee:


----------



## lili24

Ooooooh bloody hell I'm still waiting for my postman trust him to come late when I'm waiting for my pressie!! :wacko:

Happy 36 weeks Em.. Would you believe I'm 37 with a baby still cooking in my belly, thought she'd be here by now. Happy though!!! :happydance: 

KD that sounds so scary, hope you are all okay today and mother nature starts behaving!! :hugs:

Tash how exciting for your last day at work tomorrow.. You've done fab working for so long. Same for Cj and Delilah! 

What time is E&Ls scan does anyone know? Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Think it 11.30???? Maybe wrong!
We have another baby born.............that's 4 now!
Does anyone know how we can find members??? Was trying to see if our lady with twins had a c/s date or had had her babies? There used to be a bit at the top that says members! she is due 25th June.


----------



## lili24

I know! Congratulations Gash!! 

Hmmm the one who said she was having twins was a troll and she got banned, don't think she was pregnant at all nevermind with twins!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh really???? I know there was one who was banned...................you sure it is the same one?


----------



## lili24

Yeah Mum2Kaileigh was, just found her profile she is inactive now and has been since Feb. There was a thread in teen pregnancy when it came out she was a troll, I remember it. Plus she said she lost the twins x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh god!!! Another nutter bites the dust!
Have a look on the list, is there anyone else who shouldn't be there?


----------



## lili24

I know, where do they come from! :wacko:

That -Linn- one on the list needs removing, she's another nutter! :rofl: 

:rofl: xxxx

It looks fine can't see anyone else xxx


----------



## Kacie

Hi Everyone,

can't believe I haven't been on this thread at all since it hit third trimester.. and now I keep looking at the title and getting more and more nervous as we go from 1 birth to 4 births! 

I hope everyone is well and congratulations to all those June bugs who have become May babes! 

(also, not important but my due date is 13th June not 14th like the list says and still team yellow :flower:)

much love
xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Lili :rofl: 

I just got back home from play group and now I feel so sick, hope some food will make it better. 

I bet you don't know what to do with yourself today with no hopsital appointments!! 

I got to sort the house out, but somehow doubt I will get much done, why am I so lazy? 

So who else had their baby? How are you all today?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Gash02 had her boy Caleb Yesterday!:flower:

Love that Lili..................yeah we must watch that -Linn- looks like she has a football up her top!!!:rofl:

I have NO energy either today! Just want to sit and chill out!

Kacie :hi: Will change the dates x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I want to sit and chill out every day all day.. but then I get bored as well. I gotta get something done, tomorrow I am taking DD to a soft play area with a friend I haven't seen for a few months. I hope I won't have to climb up to the top of all these things, my bump hardly fits in there anymore... or maybe I should just take the football out and get on with it? :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Seeeeeeeeeeee told you Lili...................we have a confession :rofl:

Must make something for lunch as my acid is coming back! Just not sure what!


----------



## lili24

Hahahahaha :rofl: 

I'm not ashamed to say I'm still in my pjs lol... Looooove it :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I long for a day like that! Enjoy it hun..................won't last long!!! I had to take DD1 to school for 8.45.......................suppose i could have gone in my pj's????? Hmmmmm


----------



## -Linn-

I was in pjs all day yesterday Lili, then I put on tracksuit bottoms and a hoodie and went to tescos with no make up.. only a little tescos but OH nearly died of a heart attack. I just could not be bothered. Normally I get dressed and ready first thing as I'm always taking DD out. Nice to have pj days. 

Emma will your OH take some time off work once the baby is born?


----------



## E&L's mummy

well hello ladies!!!!!

what a flipping morning!! im shattered now. my appointment was at 10am didnt leave the place till 11.45!!!!! DD2 did her best but got so stroppy that by 11.30 when i still hadnt been seen by the consultant hubby took her out to the car to chill. 5 mins later they called me in....typical!

anywho down to the important stuff.....Butterbean is still there...hasnt changed into a 3 headed reptile or anything. lol
had a flipping awful "radiographer" as she made a great point of telling us. :wacko: kept telling us she was only gathering data today etc etc....well yeh i know that but im still allowed to be ecxited to see butterbean's face again imo. saw the screen for all of 2 seconds :sad: did get a piccie tho. she also said she couldnt tell us about gender as it wasnt a sexing scan...oh FFS!! btu then when i said i didnt mind one way or other except making space by getting rid of DD2's clothes if not needed, she then kept going on about even if she could tell us she wouldnt reccomend getting rid of everything girlie just in case.....blah blah blah! oh shut up already you stupid woman! talked to us like a pair of teenagers. ggrrr

so HER (hehe) EFW is 5lb 10 at the moment so looking good for a decent size like DD2 at 39 weeks. the doc said he didnt want to do earlier section esp with the breathing issues DD2 had if we can get away with it. "to make you feel better we delivered a 12lber last week by section" wowowowow

so im still booked in for 10th june with pre-op on 9th. so its all good :dance:
right gonna try and catch up with the posts but BnB is running slow for me today for some reason. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

No he won't, but he can work from home until the office rings for appointments, and then he will go on them. My parents are coming up for 3-4days after the birth so they will be here. If i have to have a c/s then he will take time off, but we shall see xxx

Glad all is ok with butterbean hun xxxxxxxxxxxx Wow what a big girl............lucky you are having a c/s xxxxxxxxxxxx Wouldn't want to push her out!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh thats a shame Emma that he can't really take time off, otherwise he could have looked after your DDs. My OH will have 3 or 4 weeks off I think. I'm so glad!!

E&Ls mummy I am glad everything is well with butterbean! Not long until you will meet her, I didn't even bother asking for the sex at the scan cause I could sense they were going to tell me the same as you have been told!! At my 20 week scan the sonographer seemed fairly certain that it was a girl so I just trust that.


----------



## lili24

Hey good news E&L! And a good weight too.. woop! She is bigger than Layla already (if these estimates are accurate anyway!) :happydance:

That lady sounds a crank... :wacko:

Linn that's funny.. PJ days are good though!! Eughhh, that's something I read in my CS booklet. Don't wear any make up to come to hospital! :nope:
I said to OH.. why can't I wear any make up? And he said.. WHY would you want to? 
Errrrr to make myself feel a bit more normal!! No doubt I won't get any sleep the night before so I will already look a mess, and I bet he is there taking pictures of me like the friggin papparrazzi! :nope:


----------



## E&L's mummy

ment to tell you too that he wasnt worried about the pain ive been having given her size and the fact that ive had 2 babies in 2 years and section too. he almost said "well what do you expect" which kinda wound me up but if i do go into labour earlier then they will still do the section so im a little calmer that if things kick off im not gonna end up with butterbean stuck and in danger.


----------



## E&L's mummy

no deoderant either lili!!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all, well after a horrid night, it looks like I am in early labour!
Had a near car accident yesterday, so was really shaken up - then the contractions started. That was about half three, then by 7 they were 20 minutes apart. I had a soak in the bath and they calmed down a little, but as soon as I got out, they were back. I had to go to the hospital just after midnight for an anti sickness injection because I couldn't even stand because I felt so nauseous. 
The injection allowed me to sleep, and things had calmed down this morning, but they appear to be starting again now. Just trying to get as much rest as possible - I'm exhausted.
I have a ridiculous amount of gurgling and sloshing in my belly. I have a feeling there's gonna be a whoosh when I stand up in a minute! 
x


----------



## lili24

Ohmygod! Good luck Angelbaby xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh GREAT E&L, I meant to ask about deodorant! So not only will I look like a corpse I will probably smell like one too.. :happydance:


----------



## Delilah

4 births.... congrats to Gash 

E&L jobsworth springs to mind.... at least all is well and Butterbean is a fab weight hon, so pleased for you

I have sent all of you who are my friends on FB a friend suggestion for Chief's Wife

I wish I was still in my pyjamas I've had 3 client meetings already this morning then met Paul at 12 for our 121 midwife "condensed" parentcraft class and she had only scheduled an hour so there was lots we didnt cover - waste of time really but at least I'm in the office all afternoon with no meetings. 

She said we could go to one of her classes tonight on delivering the placenta options and breastfeeding so Paul is trying to reschedule a meeting he had at 5.30pm but if he cant I will go on my own.

I am excited to get your gift E&L, I bet with it being a box they will have taken it to the collection office but I should be home in time to go and get it :happydance:

Angelbaby take care, you could be our number 5 then xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

4 births?!?!?! ive missed that one... but pages are taking so long to upload for me today

good luck angelbaby. xxx

Lili...im sure i was told no deo but just looked in my leaflet and it just says make up and nailvarnish so they can check your skin for differences. confused.com now....


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Ohmygod! Good luck Angelbaby xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Oh GREAT E&L, I meant to ask about deodorant! So not only will I look like a corpse I will probably smell like one too.. :happydance:

:haha: yeah they never want you to wear make up for surgeries, they even took all my nail varnish off when they prepared me for theatre!! I had my nails done all beautifully just before I went in for my induction and they took it all off :(

I am sure you will look fine! I had dread locks after my 40 hour labour!!! I will never forget how that hurt to comb my hair when I was done!


----------



## lili24

LOL Linn.. I wondered what they did in emergencys then because obviously some people might have nail varnish on etc, and they would have to take it all off really fast! 

:haha: at the dreadlocks!

So did you learn anything good today D?


----------



## -Linn-

For me it wasn't an emergency, the anesthetist came with a bottle of nail varnish remover and cotton wool balls and took it all off, I was so high on the gas and air I found it hilarious! At one point they also came to shave me down there, but luckily there was no need :haha:

The hair was horrendous after having to lie for 40 hrs moving around in labour, but I got it all sorted after 4 days of brushing lol


----------



## Delilah

Just how ignorant I am Lili :haha: 

She went through the labour process, what to do if it starts to happen and pain options that was about it. Tonight she said she will be covering delivering the placenta & options and breastfeeding.

Lol Linn!!!

Oh crap my power lead is at home and my laptop is about to die its out of juice.....


----------



## -Linn-

I've been to one of those classes with DD Delilah and then all I learned there didn't happen :cry: I didn't go into labour, and I couldn't deliver the placenta and so on and so on...

But I think it was useful to go to one, maybe it will be helpful this time :)


----------



## lili24

LOL Linn.. Yeh it tells me in the booklet that a midwife will shave me too! No thanks that won't be neccessary! :lol: 

Also that I will stay in hospital for 3 days, no less, if they do it before 12 that will be classed as day 1, or if it's after 12 that will be day 0. I better be before 12!! I can imagine my house already... But at least there won't be tonnes of dishes piled up because I bet he will live on takeaways every night lol.

D I think the breastfeeding class would be good to go to if you are planning to do it.. probably learn more in that class than you did today. Also the placenta is interesting..

What will they do with my placenta E&L? Do they just pull it out with all the other gunk?


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck Angelbaby!!!

E&L - Glad Butterbean is still there and hasn't transformed into a mystic creature!! :lol: I told DH I was sure Bean has about 5 arms, I just get jabbed EVERYWHERE at once...I don't know quite how she manages it...

Yeah, I'm safe and sound at home now.... DH is at work... He said he started to panic when he got caught in the traffic because a tornado came down just a few miles up the road from our house and he couldn't get hold of me!!!! I was pretty much expecting that, but kind of glad I didn't know for sure where it was :wacko: Te Kitteh and I would have had no other option but to scramble into the bathroom if one came down on top of us before DH got home, I don't have any way to get to the safe places (eg hospital basement etc)... I was actually more worried about Bean than anything else, I was almost in tears in the hospital car park because she wasn't moving, but I literally think she just slept through us rushing about and packing up our bags! She usually starts kicking me when I get anywhere near being stressed!

We've done pretty well to get this far into Tornado season without having any really big storms like this until now... It was literally HUGE and came in SO fast. Fortunately that meant it passed pretty quick too.... DH has been living here for like 4 years and last May (the month I decided to stay in the US) was the first or possibly second time he'd heard the sirens go off for a tornado since he'd been here....typical it'd happen again a year later :dohh:

Anyway! So yeah, that's my excitement for the....hopefully month! I could do without another tornado drill thank you very much!

*Breathe* That's just the first time I've seen DH 'panic'... It got me rather worried... Another T came down 1/2 a mile up from his Grandpa and Sister's house too! Neither of them were at home, and fortunately all they had to deal with when they got there, was trash in the garden....

Ah the excitement of Oklahoma :wacko:

We should be all tornadoed out by June, sooo.....fingers crossed!! :lol:

I can't believe it's only Tuesday now...hurry up weekend!

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

as far as i know...they give you medicine/injection to make it come away and then hoover it up. they need to check it obviously like they do with a vaginal birth to make sure they got it all and health of it etc. but it doesnt come out still hanging to your baby hun lol.

on the 3 day thing...and im the worst one for doing it:blush:.... please dont rush yourself. i have always been told work on 5 days especially if near a weekend cos sometimes they dont discharge on weekends. 3 days is normal but if you gear yourself up for 5 then anything less is a billy bonus. i was out as fast as i could with DD1 and really didnt do myself any favours....my paincontrol was crap and it took me longer i think. with DD2 i was in for 4 days cos she stayed in and felt much better. but dont be a hero...if you are not happy to go home then dont. thats whay i take MP3 player so that i can drwon out the rest of them and get some rest...not ideal but it work for me. that way i dont feel like i have to get out fast for some rest iyswim. xxxx


----------



## Tryin4Number3

hi, i've left it a bit late but can u add me to june 22nd with a pink bump please? Thanks!


----------



## nightkd

Welcome Tryin4Number3

I just checked the Tornado map and my GOD...They really were close to us! They usually give us a much wider berth than that I'm sure! We're sat in an alley where Tornadoes very very very rarely touch down...there are LOADS of reports! Ahhhhh!!!

https://www.wunderground.com/tornado/ <--- Love this thing...

BTW, don't remember if I mentioned that we saw our new apartment? Posted some pics on FB, it's real nice. :) Plus we have a pantry so we can organise stuff better and save some money by getting organised!! Any recommendations for dishes we can cook and freeze for when Bean arrives?

xx


----------



## Hett

Hello there ladies!

Angelbaby - Wowee how exciting! Good luck!! x
Linn - Made me laugh out loud at the hair brushing for 4 days!
Lili - I literally haven't moved all day apart from to get food and snacks - I have been doing uni work and so my bum has now gone numb from lack of movement, so don't worry about being in your pj's till lunch time! I have had a VERY lazy day!
E&L - Great news on butterbean's weight! And how exciting to have a set date - something to count down till! At my scan on Sunday I was very shocked the consultant showed me his winky as at my hospital they have a strict no sexing policy! We were calling him 'he' and explained we had had 2 scans which confirmed it and she then went and said 'oh yes, there it is!' and started explaining his bits! 
D - Glad you are able to go to some more classes, hope they are very useful! I will add chief's wife on fbook, thanks for the suggestion! xxx
Tryin4Number3 - Welcome! Never too late to join xxx
KD - How blooming scary, you poor things. On the food front i'm not a great cook! But I do love lasagne (sp?!), and if you brought a big old bit of mince you could make one pretty basic meat sauce with veggies in it and then use it to make a lasagne, a cottage pie and a spag bol all for the freezer! You have reminded me I must do some cooking for the freezer. I have also brought ingredients for a chicken casserole which I will pop in the freezer.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I could seriously not cope with the midwife shaving me lol.. I still do it all by myself even if I can't see a thing, they didn't complain last time. I was so emberrassing with the gas and air... I just found it all hilarious! 

Hett I can only recommend tying your hair together if your going into labour! After writhing around on that bed for 20 hrs + just lying on my back all the time it was really horrible, I even got pictures of the state I was in... but in case you're all wondering I will not put them on Facebook :nope:

Nightkd what a scare that must have been, I had a look on facebook the apartment looks very nice! I'm not cooking for the freezer I will let OH do it!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tryin4Number3 welcome hun xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I was soooooooooooo lucky i looked quite good after the birth of DD1............58hr labour obviously suits me...........................Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, no in all honestly, i looked fine, which is odd. Here is a quick snap of me an hr later. I should look soooo much worse!
Will delete after a few hrs.


----------



## -Linn-

Emma at least you had no dreadlocks.. I had to lie flat on my back (no pillow) for a few hrs, it didn't do my hair any good. Nice pic!!


----------



## lili24

You look gorgeous Em I'd be happy if I looked like that afterwards. Gosh look at all her dark hair!! 

Hett good on you getting all your work done, how much have you got left to do now?

Thanks E&L xx I didn't get my parcel today I'm guessing it will be tomorrow, can't believe Linn got hers so fast though! 

Kd that's so scary! Im gonna look at your pics now :) I'm not doing any cooking but Hetts suggestions sound good. Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I live much further away then you, so would have thought you'd get yours first and not me!! 

I am so tired gotta do a big shop tonight as yesterday I just couldn't be bothered and only bought 2 items at tesco! Today I still can't be bothered.. but need food :( Does anyone ever go to Morrissons? Is it ok? Is the closest from here I think, but I never been!


----------



## FritterFots

Pajama days are divine!

Angelbaby, good luck to you! Keep us posted.

I should be cleaning my pig sty, but I may just have a nap instead.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah, the fruit and veg is much better quality than Tesco's. I never really go as Tesco's express is just around the corner and is huge!!!!


----------



## nightkd

Thanks for the suggestions! :) We are going to have a nice new freezer to play with (bit skinnier than our current one, but hopefully it will work and it's all clean and new and ready to organise!!) can you tell I'm excited about being organised??? :lol: We'll see how long that lasts!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I been to tesco express yesterday but it is not big enough to buy everything, will go to morrisons later than at least it will be done faster. I normally go to asda or sainsburys but find sainsburys more expensive!!


----------



## lili24

A nap sounds nice Fritter. I've just hoovered and cleaned one flight of stairs and think I might die! Now I've got another one to go. I'm really not used to carrying all this extra weight. 

The apartment looks lovely kd.. I like the view from the balcony!

I've never been to a morrisons, there isn't one around here, but I think it's like sainsburys? I do Asda :) I don't like food shopping whilst pregnant. I actually want to buy everything!


----------



## chief's wife

sweetnis- sorry, here we call them 'tenants at will' and to evict them is easy. as long as the title is in your OH's name and he did not pass the title to his grandmother by a deed. they should be easy to evict. sorry for all that stress at this time. litigation is not really so pregnancy favourable.

Delilah- thanks for adding me and thanks again for the guidelines


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I normally go to asda, the prices are much better than sainsburys or tesco but it's in the middle of town and I just can't face it, it's close but takes forever with traffic! we got everything here :)


----------



## Hett

Yeah Lili i'm getting there, thank you for asking xxx Normally I leave all my modules until the last minute but I want to get them out of the way so I can just think about the baby. Its all I think about at the moment, so finding motivation to do essays is hard!

OMG Emma you look amazing, I can't believe you have just given birth - and had a marathon labour. Your DD is gorgeous!

I like Morrisons, we would go more often but don't have one close. We do Tesco/Sainsburys but like you Linn I find Sainsburys very expensive. I also LOVE the Asda deli pizzas that you make yourself!
I have been doing my weekly shops online recently as I find I am spending too much when I do an actual shop. Online if I think I have spent too much I can really pick through the list and scrap items I really don't need! Also don't have to carry the bags!

Quiche for supper tonight!

xxx


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd-hope you are and your family are safe now. very scary
lili-congrats for getting to 37 weeks


----------



## Delilah

Wow Emma Ms Yummy Mummy!!!!!!! I hope I look half as good as you do in that picture... 

No problem Chief's Wife 

YAY LILI 37 weeks - ding dong!!!!!!! xxx

Hett well done on focusing I have so much work to do and it is taking me forever because I have no motivation today, I am going to leave work soon and head to this class that Paul can hopefully meet me at.


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I know what you mean although I am not too bad at spending too much, if Oh did the shopping we would go bankrupt soon I think!! Everytime I go to Sainsburys I just find it so expensive at the checkout. 

I just spoke to my mum on the phone and she really p!ssed me off, sorry for the bad language but she's put me in such a mood now, I don't want to cook dinner or go shopping anymore. My little brother was going to come here at the end of month, so I asked my mum did they finally book the flight and when exactly is he coming... and she just said we don't know yet he will book it when he's ready, yeah thanks when I am due a baby in less than 4 weeks I'd like more than 2 weeks notice to know when visitors are coming!! Anyway she was so rude to me like it was unnormal for me to want to know by now when he is coming. Aaaaahhh sorry about the rant, my blood is boiling. I want to cry and scream.. but DD is here so not doing it.


----------



## Delilah

:hugs::hugs: Linn - shopping will cheer you up maybe??? Morrisons is ok I am a supermarket tart, Tesco is near to my house but Morrisons is near to one office and Sainsbury's near to another and Asda near to my parents plus I go to Aldi for their fruit & veg specials! I have baragains I get in each store!


----------



## -Linn-

I always go to Aldi too, I have to buy the German bread and Deli meats there... and yeah the fruit and veg is fab! It keeps forever in my fridge so I always buy loads. I just checked online.. think I will go there tonight lol 

Thanks hun for the hugs, I just feel so bad now.. you know I got noone here and my mum always makes it quite clear how she likes my brother more than me. Makes me feel like apart from my OH and DDs I got noone in the whole world! I often feel lonely here anyway and wondering why she has to be so bloody argumentative all the time. But ok I will say no more about it, try and get my blood pressure down!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn...........Big hugs babe xxxxxxxxx Go shopping and buy yummy naughty food!!!!

Looks like Cameron is in!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun I fancy nothing, I didn't even cook now.. gave DD a bag of crisps (which she loved but I feel a bit guilty) my poor OH will have to wait until we get back from shopping for his dinner!


----------



## Delilah

Linn it is because you are in a foreign country hon with your family hundreds of miles away - Paul sometimes feels like he only has me and it is hard to see him upset when one of his family says something totally insensitive that he dwells on. I wish we were all closer. I buy cooked meats from Aldi too they are lovely. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks for understand hun :)

My OH doesn't understand it! When I am upset cause I'm lonely he always takes it as if being here with him is not enough... 

I hope he is coming home soon now, time to go shopping!


----------



## lili24

Linn I'd want notice too if someone was coming to stay. Sounds like she was in a bad mood.. Try to forget it and buy yourself loads of treats :flower: I'll even let you have lemon fanta tonight if you want :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Plus you aren't alone you've got all of us crazy lot here, although I can imagine how it feels xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, she is always like that.. today it was cause I said well he can let me know more than 2 days in advance as I got lots of things on my mind and need some notice... then she acts like I'm attacking him and all that. It's always the same with her and I never say anything bad about my brother, but he is not such a saint as my mum likes to believe! 

I got no Fanta here anymore but Coke, was already naughty and had some a while ago.. did give me heartburn immediately :haha: 

Thanks xxx


----------



## chief's wife

E&L- glad all went well
Angelbaby-bestwishes
Gash- congrats
Delilah- thanks for the FB friendship suggestion. i will add everyone.


----------



## emmadrumm77

You are on my FB now chiefs wife xxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

nightkd- glad you are ok. good luck on the new apartment. i have added you to my bnb friend's list. please you can pm your FB details to me . if you like. i will also pm mine to you.
tryin4number3-welcome


----------



## -Linn-

you didn't add me chiefs wife, i did accept the suggestion by Delilah!


----------



## chief's wife

Hett-congrats for the sex confirmation.
Emma- nice after birth picture. you didn't look as if you just had a baby
nightkd-good luck with getting organised. i think i have to kick myself in the butt to start doing that.


----------



## -Linn-

I'm back from shopping, DD is in bed and OH is just cooking me dinner now :) I feel loads better thank you everybody for being so kind earlier xxx


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- lots of hugs. your mummy will come round to understanding how you feel some day.


----------



## lili24

Cheifs wife you are my friend on facebook now. 

Glad you're feeling better Linn and how nice he cooked dinner for you :) :) :)


----------



## nightkd

I've confirmed your FB request too, Chief's Wife :)

I cannot stop eating today!! I usually have to have something little to eat before DH gets home so I don't feel sick, but I had breakfast (cereal, followed by another bowl of milk) lunch (spaghetti with meat sauce and Italian Sausage, plus an apple) I've had 2 bottles of water today and loads of cake....Yet I'm still starving hungry, wtf??

xxx


----------



## nightkd

BTW Moses Basket/Stand & Changing Mat for sale:

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/327815-winnie-pooh-moses-basket-changing-mat.html


----------



## Delilah

Linn glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

My parent craft class went ok much better than I thought it would! We covered placental delivery, types of poo and breastfeeding techniques. Next Tuesday evening we have the hospital tour and then Wednesday another parent craft class on labour and pain control which may be what she covered today already with us but you never know!

KD has the weather calmed down? Hope youre ok

CJ where are you? How did you ob appt go today????

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

Emma-thanks. i have seen you on mine
Linn- i sent you a pm so that i can get your info.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Lili, it actually was nice to have dinner brought to me, I always make food for everybody every day for nearly all meals. DD is the worst it's permanently "mummy I want..." and I am not used to someone cooking for me, so I liked it :) When baby is here he can do all the cooking while he's off work! Is your OH having time off?


----------



## chief's wife

lili-thanks
nightkd-thanks. i have had the craving for a long while now. it's scary to me and i eat on sight.
Delilah-glad your class went ok
Linn- glad you are feeling better now


----------



## lili24

KD- Evey bean having a growth spurt maybe? :) I have hungry days like that! 

Aww that's nice Linn, you deserve it! Yeh he will, he's self employed and will take a good few weeks off I think. He may have to do little bits of work but he can do them around us and from home. :)

Glad the class went well D.. Types of poo.. I like that :rofl: 

Yeh, CJ has been very quiet today! Not long until she finishes work though so might be veryyy busy! xx


----------



## BabyJayne

Thanks for updating the list on behalf of Gash02 (Nat). 

I've been feeling really rough today - tons of BH's, immense pressure in lower regions, back ache and just generally feeling poop. Boooooo! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay. x


----------



## -Linn-

Thats lovely that he is having the time off! My OH will have 2 weeks paternity leave and then 2 weeks holiday so should be here for 4 weeks with us :) 

I also already wondered about CJ, hope all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> KD has the weather calmed down? Hope youre ok

It has, we're supposed to be forecast for storms all week, but hopefully no more tornadoes at this point. :thumbup:

Could be Lili! I didn't think of that.

I'm in a really sh*t mood now, feel like crap...DH has gone out (thought that 20 minutes notice was enough for me to be ready, reminded me of how gross and crap I feel (said I didn't have time to get ready as I need to pluck eyebrows etc...I know it's stupid, but it makes me feel really horrid to go out when I feel like I look ugly) and he said 'no you don't'...uhh yeah I do, otherwise I feel like complete shit...) So now I'm sat at home alone for the night, woo-hoo?

xx


----------



## chief's wife

me too. hope all is well with CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!!!

Had a crazy day, Lili guessed right  Saw twice as many patients today than normal. They overbooked me to make sure that I saw all these particular patients before I left. I had my OB appointment at 8AM, everything is good!!! Was at work until 7:30 PM last night to clear my desk of piles. I literally only have 4 charts left to review and 2 clinic letters to dictate! So happy with my progress. Now I'm watching TV with my feet up and relaxing...

E&L, wow, that's a good size for baby! Can't believe the "radiographer" was so snooty to you.
KD, glad to know you, DH and kitty are OK! Crazy, hope not many other tornadoes come your way... Sorry you're in a crap mood :-(
Lili, so nice that you had a day off!
Angelbaby, good luck!!!
Linn, sorry your mom upset you :hugs: I agree, more notice about a visit is definitely necessary!
Delilah, I'm glad you found some of the info useful! We did like the breast feeding prep class we had too :thumbup:
Chief's wife, just confirmed FB friendship :flower:
Hett, congrats on the little boy confirmation!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ glad to hear you're still alive and well, not long until you're off.. the end is near hun :hugs: 

I am sooooooo tired. Should be getting ready to go out with DD but I have to stay in bed for a few more minutes!! For some reason I wake up at 5 am every day and now and am awake for a bit and then at 8 when the clock rings I just can't get up. How will I cope when baby is here? 

Hope everybody is well today, looks sunny here but it's actually freezing and 10'C every day, I want some warmer weather! My bump fits in no warm clothes anymore so I end up feeling cold when I go outside :(


----------



## Delilah

E&L I got home last night and had a collection card from Royal Mail so I am hoping this is your gift! I will try to collect it later before I go to London if not Paul said he will get it for me :thumbup:

I'll try to check in when I can but I have 3 meetings this moring then a train to London, meeting & dinner with a client tonight, conference & another meeting tomorrow and train back. Feel like I'm meeting myself coming back especially with all the outstanding work I still have to do - I will have 5 hours on the train for both journeys to do some of it though which is good I have booked my seats in the quiet carriage so wont have to deal with phone calls or other loud people on phones!

Have a good few days everyone - Lili pls text me if you get your date xxx


----------



## Hett

Morning all!

Are you off to do anything nice with your DD Linn?

I hope your meetings and conferences go well D, and hope you can get some work done on the train journeys.

I have woken up with a cold and horrible headache . BOOHOOO. I have hardly been ill at all throughout this pregnancy and I think for these last 3 weeks I will be constantly ill or have problems!!! I had to take paracetamol in the night as it was just horrendous, paracetamol are OK to take right??? We have a meal with our NCT friends tonight, but I will just see how I feel, right now its the last thing I fancy doing but it will be such a shame to miss it :( 

On a brighter note - FULL TERM TODAY! xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

YAY on full term Hett hope you feel better later xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

morning all.
woke up in such a bad mood today. think im shattered tbh but both DD1 and hubby got a mouth full this morning before they left. :blush: and to top it all i forgot my wedding anniversary today :cry: im sooo flipping useless. letting everyone down at the moment, cant take DD1 to school myself, cant do all the stuff i used to with DD2, dont even care enough about hubby to remember my anniversary. im such a selfish cow :cry:

yay hett for full term
D try and not do too much hun. i worry about you xxxxx hope it is your parcel waiting for you.
CJ, glad you ok sweetie.xx
Linn :hugs: for you hun
Lilli.....today the day you find out a date???? ive lost track cos im such a selfabsorbed idiot at the moment. hope you ok hunni xxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh crap hope you feel better soon Hett! Congrats on full term! :happydance:

I'm just on the CTG, babys got the hiccups she's so loud :) They will review me after this.. Not expecting to be told anything, then it will be a bonus if I do! 

Linn I couldn't get up this morning either.. So tired!!

I will text you D if I hear anything.. Sounds like you're a very busy lady ATM!! 

Glad you're okay CJ and just extra busy as I guessed :) not long now!


----------



## lili24

Congrats on your anniversary hun xxxx 
It might be today I'm not getting my hopes up again though! Let you know later :) 
Bet my postman comes when I'm here.. Grrr!


----------



## Hett

Congrats E&L and your NOT a selfish cow, you have proved that by the amount you help all of us lot out, you are so caring and thoughtful, you just have alot on your mind at the moment and I'm sure hubby understands that. Can you get a nice takeaway or something and spend the evening together relaxing? xxxx

Ohh exciting Lili! I can't help but get my hopes up!!!!! And its not even me getting the date! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett..............hope you feel a bit better now hun. Paracetamol is fine xxx Congrats on full term xxx
D........................My god woman!!!! Will you slow down!!!!
E&L.............clearly we are all in the same situation hun. I have pretty much ignored my hubby for the last few months..............bless him!!! I just don't have the energy to look after my 2 girls, myself, control my spd AND be nice to him!!!! Poor sod xxx We must have a meal out together before the baby is born though.............we keep saying it but then never booking anything!!! So crap..................i just need him to take charge once in a while.
Lili..................Come on hun.................i need an update!!!!! Am sooooooooooooooooo totally over excited to hear when my niece is born xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

I'm having the section on Wednesday at 38+1 :) 
If I make it that far of course, still getting monitored and scanned in the meantime so it will be brought forward if needed. Eeeek.. Scared! Xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yay Lili!!!!!!!!! Great news, 38+1 is wonderful! Zoëlle will join Layla only 1 week afterwards when she is 38+2!!! I'm starting to be scared too hun (and I chose this...), totally normal :hugs: :hugs:

E&L you're not selfish sweetie, you're trying to juggle so much! Don't be so hard on yourself please :flower:

Linn, I know what you mean, I'm exhausted too :cry: Not sleeping well, but still have to get up. Looking forward to next week when I can sleep in a bit and have some naps...

Delilah - don't know how you do it! Clients need to start coming to YOU at this point! :growlmad: Can't believe they're making you go to London to meet them...

Hmmmmm there seems to be some action outside my window, a lot of black unmarked cars surrounding the Pharmacy building with red lights flashing? Weird... Last week the building next to this one needed to be evacuated because someone spilled an explosive compound. Wonder what's up now? My window is facing the drama so I'm a bit nervous, hope there is no explosion threat yet again!


----------



## lili24

Thanks CJ. Do you think everything will be okay at 38+1? Obviously you have chosen to have it at 38+2 so your Dr must be happy with that gestation but I still worry it's a little early.. Normally they would do it at 39 weeks for a breech baby, but he said I've done brilliantly to get so far and that she won't benefit much more by staying in those extra few days. My family are so excited........ I'm just crapping myself LOL!!

He also confirmed that it is definitely not IUGR!! I'm so happy! He said yes she is smaller than average but still within the normal range, definitely not restricted in any way. :cloud9:

Ohhh, I wonder what's going on outside?? Hope it is nothing serious!! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay Lili..................So 19th May is Layla's bday..................WOOOHOOOO!!!! You must be thrilled.............................and scared i know, but i just am so proud of you BOTH for getting so far!!! 3 weeks ago we all thought she would be here then, but that little lady has suprised us all......................Well done you hun for keeping her safe and happy for so long, when all the odds seemed against you.........................Am sending you a huge hug hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CJ.....................Oh no, how worrying!!! Hope they get it all cleared up soon whatever it is!!!!


----------



## chocaccino

My due date is june the 11th - not june the 9th
xxx


----------



## Hett

Oh wow Lili! How exciting! A week to go! Woohooo!

Gosh CJ I wonder what is going on...! What a drama!

xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, perfectly fine at 38+1! If it weren't I would have requested a later date myself  I'm just so thrilled that she's not IUGR and that you've both made it this far!!! 

So the excitement has cleared up and no mass evacuation email has been sent off, phew!

Lili, 1 week for you and 2 weeks today for me!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Happy anniversary spoil him tonite e&l xxx 

Lili fab news thanks for the text so excited xxx

CJ I am speaking at the conference tomorrow so have arranged client meetings around that. I'm fine tho apart from groin ache when I stand after periods of sitting, wonder what's going on outside

Going to be tomorrow when I get to post office on way to train station in a cab now this phone takes me ages to type on....


----------



## lili24

Thanks :) I thought as much CJ! You're a clever lady and I knew you wouldn't allow them to do it earlier than recommended! 

Hmmm.. lets hope I don't go into labour in the meantime LOL. This time next week though it will all be over? Oh I can't wait!!

My postman came while I was at the hospital too and posted a card.. Grrr! I'll have to pick it up tomorrow E&L.. Mwah! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett hope you feel better :hugs: I took DD to a soft play area with my friend and her 2 girls this morning, normally we go to play group on a wednesday.. DD had a really good time, but I am feeling sick and exhausted now so glad to be home! I went down some big slides again.. DD always asks "does the baby like going down the slide" so funny.. 

E&L you're not a selfish cow hun! 

Lili that's fantastic news, hopefully you will make it, have you gotta go in every day until wednesday now?


----------



## lili24

No Linn :) They scanned me today, fluid was at 7.5 and doppler all normal. I've got another scan and trace on Friday morning. And the same on Monday.. And my pre-op on Monday too! Then d-day on Wednesday..... :wacko:

So does the baby like going down the slides? :rofl: xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili thats fab you don't have to go every day :) 

I bet you can't sleep all night on Tuesday, I wouldn't be able to.

:haha: I don't know if the baby likes going down the slides, I like it but I only do it so DD can go as it's high up for her and she can't get to the top by herself. The baby is always kicking so can't use that as an indicator!!


----------



## lili24

Nooo I bet I won't get a wink of sleep, and if I can't drink my milkshakes in the night my heartburn will be the worst ever! 

And my placenta still looks like it belongs in a museum.. :wacko: 
The consultant said I have done brilliantly to get so far, it's been 3 weeks since the steroids even :)

Yeah baby!

I'm wondering if I can re-pack her hospital bag and remove the preemie stuff I got. What do you think about Next 'new baby' size, up to 7.8lbs isn't it? Would they be okay do you think.. I expect she'll be less than 6lbs. I know you get a lot of stuff from Next you see..


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, one more week! You must be bursting with excitement!

And CJ, only two more weeks! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I would take some of both. DD was 6'13 and she fitted nicely in that newborn size for a month and then into 0-1 for another month or so and only at 2 months she fitted into 0-3 might have even been older. But if you're baby is long regardless of weight then early baby won't probably fit! So I would take both, I am taking newborn and 0-1 to the hospital.

:haha: I get everything from next!! I hardly ever buy anywhere else! But I know the next newborn is same as H&M 0-1!


----------



## littlepne

Wow it's all getting a bit close now!

It sounds like we're all a bit stressed and in need of some chilling out! I don't know how those of you with kids already are coping with them as well as the waddling achyness! I went to primark today to get some stuff for hospital and couldn't wait to get home and sat down! Wasn't even a long trip!

So some *hugs* for everyone and remember it'll be over soon! Although I feel slightly jealous of those of you that already have a definite due date as I don't think I could cope going 2 weeks over but I feel bad for thinking like that!

Talking of newborn clothes, has anyone else found a massive difference in sizes between shops? I have 0-3 stuff that's smaller than newborn and everything's a different size! I'll be taking 2 weeks worth of baby clothes at this rate!

More *hugs*, just because :)


----------



## lili24

Thanks.. I thought as much. I do think she will be long because we are both tall anyway, but her femur length is at a higher centile than her belly and head.. so defo got long legs! Have you packed your hospital bag yet?

Thanks Fritter.. it seems very real now!


----------



## lili24

Yeah littlepne.. that's definitely the case with the clothes from different shops. I'm just using my judgement with them really, but we'll soon find out which ones fit and which ones don't! Did you get everything for your hospital bag?


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Thanks.. I thought as much. I do think she will be long because we are both tall anyway, but her femur length is at a higher centile than her belly and head.. so defo got long legs! Have you packed your hospital bag yet?
> 
> Thanks Fritter.. it seems very real now!

:haha: no didn't pack it yet, will do it next week! Or this weekend. I don't think I got all my holdalls and suitcases here yet, they might be at MIL? I gotta check, she still has my carrycot for the pram in her attic too. OH has no excuse not to get the stuff now we had a new roof like ages ago!!! 

I bet she will be long but take an early baby one just in case I think my DD would have fit in it for a few days as the newborn (from next) was still quite lose in the beginning.


----------



## littlepne

I think so, will find out when I pack it all! Not doing that today though. Can't get comfy at all today, every way that I sit I have body parts digging into me! But I suppose that's the way it goes at 8 months!!

As much as I want LO here now, and despite all the aching and complaining, I think I'll miss being pregnant and the alien in the belly feeling.


----------



## littlepne

Our OH's can always pick up extra clothes from home if they're too big/too small


----------



## -Linn-

Littlepne yeah that is the case, I still got all DDs clothes from when she was a baby and they are from many different shops so I always compare them on top of each other to check the sizes! Tescos 0-3 is same as next 0-1 for example!


----------



## lili24

Yeah I've noticed Tescos clothes are very small!

Get your bags packed girls!! :haha: The babies could arrive any time now!!


----------



## -Linn-

But thats good Lili, tescos newborn bodies are a good size, the others I had were soooo large, her arms would have fitted in them 3 times which is why I just gave loads of bodies away!

Yeah I know I need to pack it, will do soon.


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello. in a much better mood now. hubby came home at lunch and had a card for me....ah bless! made me :cry: stoopid hormones. he dropped me in town on his way back to work so i could go to cooking class with DD2. had such a nice time there. did me the world of good. i think, without knowing it, i needed to get out for a bit. this not driving lark is really messing my week up and i didnt realise how much stuff DD2 and me do during the week and how sane it keeps me. must make an effort to try and carry on doing it and after i have butterbean.

Lili...so pleased you have a date now hun. please dont be scared :kiss: so very very proud of how strong you have been thru this whole thing. this is the final little hurdle and i know you can do it and do it with the same amount of grit you have shown in the last few weeks. xxxxxxxxx

thank you soo much for your support ladies this morning. i felt really down. 
im sure ive missed people out but ive forgotten what ive read already...sorry peeps, so hugs for those that need them, yeehaw's for those that need them.

:hug:


----------



## nightkd

Congrats on finally having a date Lili :)

I had some weird cramps last night, that I could time...4-6 minutes apart... Think it might be to do with Bean dropping, but I'm cramping again today, not as bad, but they feel more period-y... :shrug: I'm starting to get anxious now because we have nothing sorted. Some twat sold the crib we wanted from under us and I still haven't found a birth pool....we have NOTHING else sorted.

Could've had our travel system done and dusted last weekend, but it was one on sale and I really didn't like the pattern.... It was generally a...well it was functionable, but neither DH or I 'took' to it, iykwim? Think we're a bit set on the Chicco Cortina we like...

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh no kd...................how annoying!!! At least you look like you will be getting a car soon though xxx
Lili....................hospital bag????? Hmmmmmmmmmmm forgot about that!!! Must do that next week or the week after!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL Emma and Linn, you two are funny! Us first time moms are obsessed with having our hospital bags packed and you are so laid back about it 

KD, been having weird cramps too, I agree it may be due to dropping baby. I'll need a support belt soon, really hurts to stand and walk!!

E&L glad you're feeling better! Getting out can do a person a world of good!

RE: baby clothes - I decided I won't bring much, will let Zoëlle live in the baby hospital gowns while we're there. So just brought 3-4 different options for her coming home outfit. Still have my heart set on the eyelet white dress with my knit sweater (which I will frantically knit up next week!) but if she's too small then she'll come home in one of the 3 pyjamas I'm bringing... Different makes so slightly different sizes.


----------



## E&L's mummy

they have gowns for babies over there??????? i would do the same hun. save a lot of packing! 

DD2 was a monkey and went thru an average of 3 outfits a day in those few days we were in. the best she did was poo, and as daddy was mid change she wee'ed all ove rthe place and then threw up! was soo funny sat in my bed watching him try and deal with it :haha:


----------



## sweetniss113

I have had my bags packed for a while now but keep changeing my mind and repacking it :wacko: oh well gives me something to do as everything else is done this is baby # 5 for us hard to believe my oldest is almost 18 and leaving for college soon. I will miss him so much :cry: 

oh and my newest one will also be wearing the hospital gowns til we go home here they provide nearly everything baby will need til time to go home
they have diapers/nappys wipes bottles and formula if you want to use that and the gowns and blankets to use while there

for the moms they also provide the sanitary pads toothbrush and paste and well as soaps and shampoos however I prefer to bring in my own fave brands of things so im more comfy.

I like our hospital rooms better than they sound over there as well as I will be in a large private room for my entire stay which unfortunatly is manditory 2 days so they can make sure baby is doing well before going home.


----------



## nightkd

CJ - I've found a cheap maternity belt, $5....but I don't want to restrict Bean because she's so active...I can just see her going "Hmm, fine, if you're going to take away some of my space, I'll just position my feet so they come out first!!" :haha: Gonna give it a try anyway, it'll be okay for walking around shops etc, if that's the only time I wear it!!

I think I might convince DH that we need a trip to Babies R Us tonight, they had quite a few things on sale when we were in there with MIL, but we didn't stay long (as long as I'd like anyway :lol:)...

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I found out that I don't need to bring diapers, wipes, cotton balls, clothes for baby, maternity pads, even scratch mitts and hats for baby are provided  Was able to downsize my bags significantly after I asked! Won't bring pyjamas for myself, will just use the hospital gowns as I don't mind if I bleed on those... Even disposable maternity underwear are provided!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and they also have birthing balls of all kinds of sizes that you can use. I was pretty impressed!


----------



## chief's wife

Hett- congrats on full term. yes paracetamol is ok
CJ- thanks for adding me . well done on your piles of work. you are really strong.
Delilah- best wishes with your various meetings. you are also amazing for coping with such work demands at this stage
Linn- lots of hugs. i also wake up that early for no reason and sometimes i won't be able to go back to sleep
KD- just looked at your new apartment.very lovely.


----------



## FritterFots

KD, my husband got the chicco cortina set last week. He picked it out on his own, and to be honest, it's still in the box, so I don't even know what it looks like.

My hospital bag isn't packed. I'm in no rush. I still have a month, even though I know it could happen earlier. 

Like some of the other ladies said, here in these parts, they have plenty of gowns and blankies for your babies and since they spit up and mess up so much, it's just easier to use theirs than having tons of dirty, smelly baby clothes laying around. 

I'll pack a few things for baby, as they do pictures in the hospital, so we'll want him to look handsome for that, plus the coming home outfit.

For myself, they'll have me in a hospital gown for easy access since I'm having a section and it's just easier to wear their stuff since so many people will be checking my belly and girly bits all the time. So I won't need to pack too much stuff for myself either. 

They must do things so differently over there.


----------



## lili24

I thought you were in the UK for some reason Fritter! 

It definitely sounds good that they provide everything like that. Here they only provide the milk if you are formula feeding.. :o

When I turn up with my hospital bags, they will think I want to stay for weeks!

E&L you always make me cry.. thanks for being so lovely xx


----------



## FritterFots

I'm in the states, Lili. The hospital provides everything. Makes it so much easier. The last time I went, the only thing I took out of my bag was my toiletries. 

And I had a great nurse too, who made sure she filled up the drawer that holds the diapers and formula and stuff and she told me to make sure I took it all with me when I left. 

Oh, and they even give you a (cheaply made) diaper bag, too, which is great for keeping a stash of diapers and wipes in the car.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili in my hospital they would also provide lots of things, they tell you to take nappies and all that and we had taken it all for DD and the midwife thought we were so organised as most people don't bring much, they had pampers nappies there and blankets, cotton wool balls, maternity pads and other stuff but definitely no clothes! I don't mind bringing my own stuff, but I live really close to the hospital (5-10 minute drive).


----------



## chief's wife

lili-hurray!!!!!!!!!! happy for you. very soon you will be with your lo. plus here 38 weeks is classified as full term. they usually give us due dates with plus or minus 2 weeks written underneath. so hospitals start expecting babies at that time. and it is treated as very normal . 
well done for making it to full term. hugs
CJ- hope the clear it up soon
E&L- happy anniversary. you are not selfish. remember it is not easy having a baby grow inside you. so you have a huge selfless activity going on inside of you.


----------



## lili24

That sounds excellent Fritter I would much prefer that than having to take everything!!

I don't mind either Linn.. we're about 25 minutes from the hospital and OH can bring anything we forget. I asked the MW who will dress the baby for me when she is born because I won't be able to do it will I? And she said OH can do it.. Now that I can't wait to see. He'll probably be too scared to even hold her if she's so small! :haha:

I know most of you are breastfeeding but I'm using formula and wanted to try Aptamil first but they probably won't give that in the hospital so would I be okay just changing when we get home? Or best to stick to what they start her on? None of you might be able to answer that if you've all breast fed :shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

My OH was there with the midwife but he was too scared to pick her up when she was naked! I also couldn't hold my DD :( I only got to hold her for a few seconds and then not for another 4 hrs :( At least you know what will be happening, I know still scary though :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

regarding formula: I think it would be fine, it's not like she will be in the hospital for so long to get used to it. Are they using SMA? I preferred Aptamil for DD, they had SMA at the hospital which she had until my milk came in. And then when I stopped feeding I put her straight onto aptamil as I had mastitis so she was just changed from breast to formula in one day and it was all good! I think cow and gate is also better than SMA!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i didnt BF DD2 hun.
im not 100% sure but i think they have the more popular brands....ours has SMA and Cow and gate i know but not sure on other brands. if you start on one brand you need to slowly change over to the other over the course of about a week hun cos their little tummies are so sensitive...esp at that point. now this is just my opinion.....i think SMA is too rich for them. used it with DD1 and it was too much for her. used cow and gate with DD2 and it was sooo much better. the other thing i thought about when choosing a formula was ease of getting it. Aptimil i havent heard anything bad about but normally only avaiable at supermarkets.....normally you can find SMA or C&G at the corner shop/petrol station etc if you run out and need a tin or carton quick if you out and about. when i had DD2 i lived on a RAF base and only had a spar on camp. nearest shop was 10miles away so if i didnt have the car i was stuffed.
does that help??


----------



## chief's wife

CJ- happy the excitement has cleared up


----------



## lili24

It does thanks ladies!! I think it is SMA they have at the hospital and from what I've read on here it seems C&G and Aptamil are better. For the reasons you say E&L. I didn't want to just switch her when we get home if it will upset her tummy :( I'll find out on Friday which one they use for definite. 

My local shops are a 24 hour asda and a huge Boots so we've no problems getting different brands.. I can understand that at an RAF base though!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i think they cope better going from breast milk to formula then they do from one brand to the other iyswim. i managed 3 days with DD1 and she had no probs going to formula but then changing the formula was a harder job....trust me baby explosive runny poo is not nice for you or baby. xx


----------



## zenmommy526

I can't believe another June baby was born! And she was due the same day as me!


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry Lili, ive just read back what i wrote and i sound like im telling you what to do and how to raise your daughter. not my intention at all hun. what worked for mine might not work for Layla or vice versa. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

I like the numbers atm - 74, 74 and 50 blue::pink::yellow:) :lol:

I've found a potential birth pool to buy.................and changing table and crib and I just bought that bump support....Maybe I shouldn't be spending DH's money all at once like this?! :lol:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L you are right for some babies it is not that easy to switch, but my midwife said aptamil was so kind to babies tummy I could just switch and it was fine, but no harm in doing it slowly. I think lots of hospitals use SMA they probably get it for free. 

I am planning on breastfeeding but will be buying apatamil in cartons and the powder and some of these bottles https://www.boots.com/en/Tommee-Tip...e Tippee Sterilised bottle fast flowfive pack as my hospital makes you buy the milk there anyway, so I might as well bring my own!


----------



## E&L's mummy

we dont have to buy it thankfully. SCBU has ALL sorts of formula, even sterilised water that i had to use to make up DD2's gaviscon. even soya types i think.

what a good idea those bottles are. great to have one of those and a carton in the car for emergancies....will def get some of those in for when we move and stuff still in boxes and all over the place. thanks for that linn. xx


----------



## -Linn-

no probs hun, I just didnt want to buy the bottles at the hospital there they are selling those disposable already filled with sma from a vending machine so I found them in boots and was really happy. They are not too expensive either, and might be available cheaper somewhere else on the net. I want to bring some for my hospital bag just in case I can't breastfeed. Last time I lost so much blood it took 5 days until I had milk!


----------



## Delilah

A few of my friends said that Aptimel is better. I am going to try breastfeeding and see how it goes. I'm in a very strange and reflective mood tonight, going to sleep because I am exhausted and up at 6am for an early breakfast then need to leve by 8am. Had a nice dinner with a client and his weife thought :o) Nite nite all, sleep well xx


----------



## -Linn-

good night delilah hope you'll be in a better mood tomorrow. xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies.............................Morning xxxxxxxx

I am bf my baby BUT.................................I researched formula when DD2 went from bf to bottle and Aptamil won all the awards as the best to give your baby!
Lili when a baby is born they have a stomach the size of a walnut, if you don't want to be faffing around worrying about the change in her milk then why don't you buy 5-6little cartons of Aptamil 1 and take those to the hospital??? Then you can just feed her straight from that and don't have do the whole swapping when you get home???


----------



## lili24

Morning :)
Hope you're in a better mood D! :flower:

I might Emma I think that would be a good idea, but what bottles would I put it in, the ones Linn posted? I'll ask tomorrow what the use so I know for definite :) xx

It feels like Friday today! :shrug: whats everyone up to? Xx 6 days to go xX


----------



## littlepne

Morning!

I keep thinking it's Friday as well. You have a day off today Lili? Bet it's quite strange not having to go to hosp!


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

is anyone else sick of being pregnant !?
maybe its just my mood , today i went
to the doctors and tested + for GBS :shock:
but i was told its nothing to really worry
abouut . im so moody latley that i could
just crawl outta my own skin . i just wanna
meet my little man already :cry: goodnigght .


----------



## lili24

Yeh littlepne :) but not doing anything exciting, my nesting is out of control and I keep finding things to organise and clean! 

It won't be long Dee, you're full term tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

lili24 said:


> It won't be long Dee, you're full term tomorrow! Xxx


thank goddddd ! :happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

goooodddd Moooorrrnnninnggggg!!! :dance:
dont know whats up with me at the moment. one morning i wake up in a foul mood the next im higher than a drummer on speed! gotta be hormones. 

D, :hugs: hun. got your FB message, thanks. xxx
Lili, i was wondering about wha bottles to take aswell. i know that the failities for sterilising at my hospital are limited to say the least. but i know that the bottles of milk they have come with teats that you just pop on the tops of the bottles. they might do the same at yours...dunno. :shrug:

how you doing Emma?? thank you for your comment yesterday about how much we have on our plate with 2 others etc to take care of. its nice to know im not the only one. i am quite hard on myslef sometimes. i think its to do with the environment we live in. its very much a case of the woman should do everything and cope with a smile on her face, bit like being a 1950's wife sometimes. it wasnt like that where we used to be but def is here. and i shouldnt let it get to me but its hard when you feel people's eyes boring into the your back.

CJ...how you coping hunni?? not long to go for mat leave. and under 2 weeks till we all get to see the gorgeous Zoelle. :hugs:

Linn...hope you feeling ok today hun. xx

right who am i missing.....Hett, Tash, littlepne, cheif's wife and the other yummy june mummies.....have a fabby day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

can't fall back asleep ):
but im not nesting , honestly
i think im lazier than ever !!


----------



## Delilah

Morning all, I need to do some nesting this weekend, got to get the downstairs bathroom sorted out and move myself out of the nursery. My speaking slot is 10.30am - 11.30am, hope to meet a client for lunch and then get the train back to Manchester mid afternoon... will be nice to get home at a reasonable time esp as I am home alone tonight and can please myself! 

E&L your new place will be better :thumbup:

My bump is really achy now every time I get up after sitting or lying down for a period fo time. Will try to exercise later but I think I may have to call it a day on that front soon, at least on the treadmill, should be still ok to do my upper body stuff.... we'll see!

Have a great day ladies.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili best to ask the hospital about bottles, in my hospital they got sterilisers but if all else fails can always take the pre sterlised ones. Emma is right, saves you from faffing about if you just bring aptamil, but it will increase the size of your bag even more :haha:. I know everybody makes their own choices and am sure different people made different experiences but I would only feed my baby aptamil now, I really think it is the best formula milk! 

Good morning everybody! 

Deee, I am actually ok... not too fed up. I mean I am fed up with the heartburn and all that but I am really trying to enjoy the time I got left with just DD and me and I know it will be a very exhausting time when baby arrives. I am looking forward to it, but happy to wait until my time is up! But when I was expecting my first I was fed up much earlier.

Thanks E&L I am feeling fine, already made lunch and breakfast for everybody apart from myself (of course!) washed dishes... washing machines is washing clothes, DD is dressed and washed... now only me that is sitting on the couch still in her pjs! Planning to clean my house today and go to the park with DD, will see what I get done. How are you today hun?


----------



## tillykins

Hi all June bugs
i had a really good midwife appointment yesterday and thought i would share, seeing as we are all nearly there now and probably all have the same type of niggles
I have been having horrendous period type pains, so bad that they take my breath away apparently according to my midwife they are fixing pains and it is baby trying to fix itself into my pelvis, baby still isn't engaged and he is lying on his side so she suggested i try something called optimum fetal positioning ( i had back to back 3 day labour with my first so i am happy to try anything)
She suggested that
* i try and make my tummy a hammock for the baby, ie- drape over a birthing ball as much as possible so baby lies in a hammock position against your tummy
*try and lean forward as much as possible during day
*lie on left side whilst sleeping ( if you manage to get some)

Apparently this all helps ease baby into pelvis and can make a less painful labour

Hope this doesn't sound like im teaching my granny to suck eggs but i found it interesting and hopefully useful

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

D's pulled pork is in my slow cooker as we speak.........................Love it xxx

Lili....................i used advent bottles with DD1, and in the beginning i used them for DD2...........................then i was introduced to DR Brown!!!! OMG they are the best bottles (in my opinion) in the whole world!!! They are fully vented bottle design provides vacuum free feeding similar to breast feeding. Vent system eliminates the negative pressure and air bubbles to help reduce colic, spit up, burping and gas. 
You know when you drink from a plastic bottle and the sides cave in due to suction so you have to let air in??? Or a glass one, where you have to release air back into it to get suction back??? Well i found that when feeding you have to move the bottle in their mouth a bit to let this air in..................annoying when it is late as wakes them up with the noise of the air!!! Well these dr Brown do that for you.......................i think they are fab!!! They are more expensive but in my opinion really worth it! xxx

They sell them, boots, toys r us and most other places xxx
https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...886&N=4294960798&categoryId=48886&st=category


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks tyllikins... I must say my back aches so much I can't sit leaning forwards for long, but I do sleep on my left side for 8 hrs a night, I had a really long back to back labour with DD too and this baby is always lying back to back or on her side. I know she has plenty of space as sometimes she lying on her left sometimes on her right! Let me know if it works for you and baby spins, I might make more effort then :haha: and you don't sound like you're a teacher :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tillykins..................Both of mine where back to back!!!! Ouch!!!!
I will try anything to not have that again xxxx 
Thanks hun xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma also heard very good things about doctor brown bottles and they are not any more expensive than the bottles that I am going to use.. which will be NUK. Think Lili already has all her Tommee Tippee bottles but was more wondering about when she is in hospital. 


I had a couple of doctor brown bottles for DD and avent and tommee tippee but she only accepted the teats on the NUK bottles, from the others she wouldn't have more than 1 oz at a time which was a bit time consuming!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh no how annoying!!! I just found that with the other ones she had more wind............not colic, but she was uncomfy. I am Dr Brown all the way..................well after 6months when i will stop bf, if i get that far this time.
I must get help this time with bf as i would rather give birth 10 times over than get mastitis that bad again!!! You would have thought after DD1 having no probs, i would have been ok feeding DD2?? OOOOH NOOOOOOOOO.
I cried when i had to stop, i just love that bond and the ease of no sterilising and just popping her on!..................................Oh just said her!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

where is my ticker


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I also need help, I really want to do it this time, as long as my baby wants, if I don't have to buy more bottles I will be happy. I got the small NUK ones here and some disposable ones just in case but that's it! 

I cried after I stopped as well, I am always jealous when I see people feeding their babies and they are already a few months old, as I never lasted that long!!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> where is my ticker

dont know did they delete it? but your sig is not that long... check your sig under your user CP see if it's just a problem with baby gaga? then it might be back soon but I noticed other people not having a ticker anymore this morning! maybe make a lilypie one instead?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah Lili's has gone too!!! I want the gaga one, as was in last box!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: I had one of those but actually think the lilypie ones are prettier so I changed mine... it will probably be back soon!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I love the fact your ticker says ready to launch!!!!! You got a rocket up there xxx


----------



## -Linn-

you too :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

just checking my ticker now lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg its gone. must be the site down. and i hadnt made it to the last box yet :cry:

right im gonna go find a snazzy new one.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah gutted as was in last box!!! Will change mine back when they come back x


----------



## TashTash

Hey girlies, 
hope you are all well?
It's a german bank holiday here so yet again nothing is opened! Just sent dh for a macdonalds as I wanted one last night until I had a complete bitch fit then refused anything to eat - hormones ggggrrrrrr lol
so think our day will mainly be spent doin house work and nothing with maybe a drive to the naafi (shop on the base) 
hope everyone is having a lovely day, although on my first day off work I already feel I lack purpose other than cleaning the house! It's going to be a long wait til baby is here! However I am already booked in for meetings right up until 7th June - just invade he isn't here yet lol

x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, my ticker is gone too :-(

So huge drama at work. I'm so uspet I sobbed for hours last night and didn't sleep. The situation is as follows: I am the only adult geneticist in downtown Toronto, and many of my patients have rare problems with body chemistry. When they get sick, they can rapidly deteriorate and die. So they all have a sickness protocol in place, but it usually requires that I be a consultant for their care when they come into hospital. As I am the only one, the pediatrics hospital team covers evenings and weekends for me, since I can't be on call 365 days a year... Anyways, had spoken to their head about 1 month ago about the 6 week gap: I am ending May 14th and my replacement is starting July 5th. He said "no problem, we'll cover that 6 week gap. Just send us an email about the patients who potentially could be a problem!". Did that yesterday. And the crap hit the fan. Now they're refusing to cover for me, stating liability and credential issues. Interesting how this was never a problem before... So now where things stand, appears I will have to continue carrying around a pager for the 6 weeks until my replacement starts, including the day of my C-section (which hubby will have to carry and answer for me if it rings) and during my entire recovery and having a newborn at home. I'm so upset I could just crawl under my bed and cry all day... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

aww poor you CJ, you have to complain about that! They can't make you go on call during your C-section and recovery, you won't be able to do anything :( They told you it was fine, you're 2 weeks from having a baby... how horrible a situation for you to be in now. 

I am sorry I can't say or do more, just sending some huge :hugs: 

but don't cry hun, you do what you can and that's that! it is not your fault, but I understand you don't want any patients to die.. not like they can wait in case of an emergency!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I feel so let down by them... I've helped them out several times throughout the last 3 years, the last time being that I accepted to be the program director of the subspecialty training program despite the fact that I'm not in that hospital (all 3 of them are foreign trained, refuse to write the Canadian exam and you need someone who is certified in Canada for there to exist a training program). Had it not been for me stepping in and accepting to help out, they would not have a training program or trainees to do all their work for them :growlmad: It does not benefit me at all, as the trainees never rotate with me and I do everything for my patients without any help :cry: This is how they repay me... :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: I would feel let down as well!


----------



## FritterFots

Oh, CJ, that's crazy! Why would they refuse? What on earth can they expect you to do while you're in the midst of a section and recovery from it?


----------



## purple01

Hello ladies! I just wanted to update as I got a date for my c-section, im due on 24th June (already on the list) and my c-section will be on 10th June :happydance: Exactly 4 weeks today :) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ..........................OMG that is just awful hun!!! Is there anyway of calling a meeting and trying to discuss it with them on a face to face basis??? That has made me soooooooooooooo bloody angry!! How dare they treat you like that. If i wasn't so heavily pregnant i would get a plane ticket and come and kick some butt!!!!!
b******s!!!!

Right got that off my chest......................Big hugs hun xxxxx

Purple01 updated x


----------



## lili24

I'm posting from my phone so it will be brief sorry but CJ that's so unfair. How can they do that to you! They can't expect you to do it.. You must feel so let down. You have worked so hard all your life and now you are starting your family you deserve to enjoy every second of it. 

Is there no other solution? I just don't understand how they can expect you to deal with all this.. :nope: :nope: 
Big hugs!!


----------



## FritterFots

Purple, that's fab news! I think E&L is scheduled for the same day!


----------



## purple01

FritterFots said:


> Purple, that's fab news! I think E&L is scheduled for the same day!

Oh yea, and just seen you are scheduled for 11th! So excited now we have a date :)


----------



## FritterFots

It's going to be a busy time around here that week!


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ. oh hun. no wonder you are upset. top and bottom of it you can not possibly be on call while you are having the section and recovering from that. there is nothing they can do about it. they are gonna have to stay true to their word, they have no choice....even if its just that week they cover if they really dont want to do the full 6 weeks. muppets!! :gun: im with Emma on this one...the 2 of us pitch up and do some stomping on fingers till its sorted for you. there is no option here..they said they would and you cant. its not like you are going on holiday or something that can be postponed.

purple and Fritter yeh my section is 10th june...4 weeks today. seems sooo close.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies... I'm so weepy I keep bursting into tears :-( I talked to my boss, after forwarding her all the emails (20 or so since yesterday afternoon). She's very supportive and thinks they're morons. She's even offered to supervise the girl who is starting as my replacement (Hanna, bless her she's so sweet!) if a consult should arise during these 6 weeks. My boss isn't credentialed in my specialty, and Hanna's official graduation date from the program is June 30th (which is why she can't start right away), but I think that worse come to worse, this would work so that DH is not stuck wearing my pager in the midst of my C-section. Can't believe how bloody idiotic this entire situation has become :-( Meeting at 3 PM tomorrow between myself, the head of Metabolics (#1 idiot), the head of the entire genetics department (boss of #1 idiot, idiot #2 herself) and the physician-in-chief of the pediatric hospital (boss of #2 idiot, idiot #3 himself). My boss tried to tell me not to stress about it but that's like asking a 8.5 month pregnant woman not to pee every 20 minutes!!! :haha:

So glad I can vent here, poor DH has heard enough, he's gone to hide in the basement :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ........................Glad you are having a meeting!! Is just such a rediculous situation, it's not fair on you OR your patients!!! What are you supposed to give a consultation whilst surgeons are getting your baby out!!! Just so silly!!!


----------



## Hett

CJ nothing I can say that the others haven't already said hun, just wanted to send lots of hugs and say I am so sorry, you should not have to be going through this stress now (or ever!) Its crazy...i'm just baffled at what they are expecting of you. Try to think nice thoughts now and re address the situation in your meeting, will be waiting for the outcome xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ you should get my pressie tomorrow??? I hope so xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

must be the day for out of the blue mad requests.....hubby phoned me to ask if we could waive our 90 days notice to move. which basically means he could start work up there in the next couple of weeks and we would move up to be with him when a house is availible. no matter how i look at it there is no way i could cope with him being in scotland when i have this baby or i could pack a house up and clean it in the 4 weeks ive got till baby arrives. and i dont want to move hospitals now...i know where im having this baby and the people etc etc makes it far less scary.

so he told them no. so now we have just got to wait to see when we get a date. brain totally fried.


----------



## -Linn-

oh god no E&L I can imagine with no family to help it's impossible. I hope it all works out for you hun :hugs:


----------



## FritterFots

CJ, I hope the meeting goes well for you. Maybe once they see you and your bump, they'll realize what idiots they are. Let us know how it goes.

E&L, I know where you're coming from. I had to put my foot down with my husband. We're both ready to move, but I just couldn't possibly deal with it at this point. We'd have to put this house on the market and wait for it to sell, with people coming through to see it, and it was just too much for my brain. 

Thinking about having to keep a perfect house for potential buyers while big and fat and pregnant while keeping up with the two boys we already have just wore me out. And knowing my crazy luck, it would all happen at the worst time, so I told him we'd have to postpone until after the baby comes. Don't feel bad about it, you just can't be put in that position at the moment.


----------



## lauzliddle

hi i know i dont talk very much :) but could you put me down for induction on the 18th of may please :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh its just not possible. no matter how i look at it. we cant go before i have the baby and after i need to be sensible with it being a section......we need the 90days notice so we can get packed properly and not just chuck everything in a box. bit of a bummer tho...so ready to get up there if i wasnt having this baby so soon.


----------



## sweetniss113

wow CJ sorry to hear your dealing with idiots at the moment hope it all sorts itself out soon for you hun

E&L I know exactly how you feel hun therre is no way I would want to move so far away so close to time and be packing and unpacking and such right now.


as for me I had my doctor appointment today and I have an induction date of June 2
however the doctor has also said I will not make it that far since I am 2 centameters thined and fully afaced with babys head putting pressure on my cervix now he said it could be anytime
I have no clue why he put the induction date so far off as he said himself I wont make it to that date. grrrr I have group B strep and very fast labors so need the induction so I have time for the antibiotics to be put in 4 hours before the birth. my longest induced labor was less than 4 hours the 1 natural labor I had was less than 1 hour barly made it to hospital in time had only 22 minutes to get up to room and undressed before he was born.


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> I love the fact your ticker says ready to launch!!!!! You got a rocket up there xxx

:haha:



Junebug_CJ said:


> So huge drama at work. I'm so uspet I sobbed for hours last night and didn't sleep. The situation is as follows: I am the only adult geneticist in downtown Toronto, and many of my patients have rare problems with body chemistry. When they get sick, they can rapidly deteriorate and die. So they all have a sickness protocol in place, but it usually requires that I be a consultant for their care when they come into hospital. As I am the only one, the pediatrics hospital team covers evenings and weekends for me, since I can't be on call 365 days a year... Anyways, had spoken to their head about 1 month ago about the 6 week gap: I am ending May 14th and my replacement is starting July 5th. He said "no problem, we'll cover that 6 week gap. Just send us an email about the patients who potentially could be a problem!". Did that yesterday. And the crap hit the fan. Now they're refusing to cover for me, stating liability and credential issues. Interesting how this was never a problem before... So now where things stand, appears I will have to continue carrying around a pager for the 6 weeks until my replacement starts, including the day of my C-section (which hubby will have to carry and answer for me if it rings) and during my entire recovery and having a newborn at home. I'm so upset I could just crawl under my bed and cry all day... :cry: :cry: :cry:

What the frig, CJ?! I am mad for you! That's completely out of order!!! :hugs:

Hope you get somewhere with the meeting, they can't possibly expect you to be on call while you're taking care of a newborn baby - if anything, could you claim that you won't be able to do your job properly due to being too tired?? Hopefully they'll realise what morons they're being! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## nightkd

We're looking at buying our crib tonight, except that I think DH is just agreeing to it because I'm getting stressed at having NOTHING sorted...so I don't know whether to go for this crib (it's $220, but we have some money off, 10% at least...but it's on sale and temporary 10%, so if we don't get it, chances are we WON'T get it...) or to tell him to wait and see if we can get one on Craigslist for cheaper... :shrug:

Will hopefully have my birth pool sorted for $25, which will need paying tonight probably...Got to take $300 out of DH's check this week to pay for deposit on our new apartment (for the cat).... Got cable bill to pay :wacko: And groceries to get tonight, eek! I would really like to get this crib sorted, but wowee, that's a lot to come out of one check!

On another note, Bean had hiccups last night before I went to sleep, this morning at 4am when a storm woke me up and then again when I woke up a few hours later :lol: Poor thing!

xxxx


----------



## Hett

Blimey E&L I feel for you but think you have done the right thing postponing the move till Butterbean arrives. Poor you, your having quite a few pickles at the moment, I really hope things calm down for you soon hun, you deserve rest and relaxation xxx

Just ate tooooo much choccy (oh yeah, remember I said I was giving it up till D Day....well....that went tits up about 3 days after I decided to do it - but I was quite chuffed with 3 days....!)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hey dudes :)

Hett you're funny! :rofl: I couldn't even do 3 days though :)

E&L you made the right decision if you ask me. It would just be far too much right now! It will all work out though and hopefully the date you get will be much more convenient. 

Hope you're okay CJ. Please try not to be stressed, you don't need this right now.. I hope they sort it out for you. So angry!!!

Congrats on getting your induction date Sweetniss. Wow at being 2cms already.. Sounds like you could go much sooner!! 

I'm very tired after all my nesting today, you could actually come and eat your dinner off my floors :haha: And in other news, I'm now far too fat to have a bath. After very nearly getting stuck in it, I've decided I'll only have showers from now on!


----------



## Delilah

Lol Lili I have visions of you being wrenched out by the fire brigade :haha: well done on doing a few days Hett I am a chocoholic again right now...

E&L THANK YOU honey for your gift I got home to a lovely surprise Paul collected the package for me so it was waiting. Make sure you have a fab time in Scotland - you have definitely done the right thing for delaying the relocation.

CJ surely they cannot insist on you being on call - professional insurance wouldnt cover you in any case when you are not fit for duty - I emailed you this morning because I was worried I'd not heard off you all week :hugs::hugs: good luck at your meeting tomorrow. I know I am going to be working throughout but mainly email/computer based work and I will be able to do that from home and that is my choice (not ideal but ultimately my decision) this is crazy.....

Wow Sweetniss those are quick labours I hope mine is as quick! I doubt it, some woman in the quiet carriage in the train - so quiet meaning you are not supposed to talk, be on phones etc - really got me panicking asking what I would do if I went into labour on train and was I safe so far away from home on my own lol could have throttled her but she did make me realise I absolutely have to do my hospital bag this weekend.

Good luck for Tuesday Lauzliddle

I have all Avent bottles Emma, wish I had known about Dr Brown first now but I'll see how I go. 

KD meant to say the other day that your new apartment looks lovely, I hope the three of you are really happy there :thumbup:

OK that's me, its 9.20pm I called Paul from Manchester to tell him I was on my way back and I got home and he's sat on the sofa watching tv :growlmad: decided to check email and call E&L before I started a fight with him - the question of "whats for dinner" could have been the straw.... 

Night ladies TGIF tomorrow, I'm in Liverpool most of the day but its not too far only an hour away....

Mxxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- hope you feel better now. thanks for your comment on FB about my album. unfortunately i am yet to receive the e mail that will help confirm my account. so for now i will make do with bnb and bnb pm.
DeeeRiley- just hang in there all will be worth it in the end
tillykins-thanks for the info. quite helpful

i have been doing some nesting today. did a lot of scrubbing and cleaning . i cleaned the rooms with their adjoining bathrooms plus visitors' rest room. a lot of work though. surprised i could do all that.

hope you are all doing well. hugs to everyone


----------



## -Linn-

lol Lili you're not fat.. but I'm starting to feel like a beached whale!! 

Delilah how rude, did he ask you what was for dinner? only men can do that :nope:

chief's wife well done for getting all that work done!


----------



## chief's wife

thanks Emma about the DR Brown's bottles. i usually bf exclusively for 6 months , then start introducing weaning diet after wards. i bought a breast pump and avent bottles so that i can still give the baby breast milk in church without excusing myself for a long time to feed. but i have been particularly scared of colic etc cos bf reduces the possibilities. now i know about these Dr Browns' bottles, i think i will go get them.

i read that the risk of masticities[?sp] is reduced by sucking out all of the breast milk at each feed. i.e you make sure the baby finishes completely the milk on one breast before moving to the other. or if you are expressing milk with a pump , you will get the milk out completely. maybe you already know all these but i just wanted to share.


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you ladies im glad im not the only one who thinks it crackers lol.

D sooo pleased you like your box. so that's you, Linn and emma who have theirs. just hoping the others get there safe and sound.
Lili the day you are fat is the day a bunch of feathers grows out of my butt hun!! :kiss:
CJ, hope you ok hun. xxxx

well today just gets better lol. spoke to my mum tonight to finalise stuff for the weekend. she fell over today and has broken her hand!! so they have put a plaster splint under her fingers running down her hand and a soft bandage on the top. not a full pot but still not gonna be able to change DD2's nappy. oh dear dad you are gonna have to do it!! :haha: they are still coming over to have the girls for us so we can go up to scotland but we are prob gonna rush back rather than chill and have a meal somewhere so they are not on their own for too long with the girls. its just not fair on my mum. but we cant really rearrange for another weekend the closer i get to CS day.


----------



## chief's wife

CJ- sorry for how you are being treated . it's not fair for them to treat you that way. you need your own life too and having your baby is part of it. they ought to allow you your life even for a short while. it's so unfair.sending you l;ots of hugs . i know how it feels when your help and kindness is taken for granted or re paid with insensitivity, i was a victim of such before i met my OH. the law firm i used to work in back then was always piling cases that were the most difficult and most demanding for me , but just once i had an ashmatic attack and they refused to give me the day off even with my condition , so i quit that same day. but in your case it's even more difficult since human lives are at stake.

sorry, they ought to have been more considerate.


----------



## chief's wife

purple-congrats on your date


----------



## lili24

E&L I got a card from RM when I was out which I'm guessing is my pressie :haha: I'm gonna pick it up on my way the hospital tomorrow! Very intrigued about what it is after reading the others comments! :) 

Sorry to hear about your Mum, glad she's okay apart from her hand :kiss:

I'm shattered sorry I've not caught up on all the posts. Gonna catch some zzzzzzz!

Chat tomorrow Junebugs!! Night Night x x x x x x x


----------



## chief's wife

E&L-sorry about your mum's hand plus you made the right decision. it's not really the best to move at this time of pregnancy.
Linn-thanks
KD- love your apartment. i don't know if i have already told you.
sweetnis- congrats for your date


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I've decided to go with Born Free glass bottles. I have a few BPA free plastic ones as well, but in researching between them and Dr. Brown, I found that the Born Free ones seemed a bit better. Will see if the additional expense was worth it! And this is only for Nathan to feed baby starting at 6-8 weeks after breast feeding is established (knock on wood that there will be no issues!). 

Feeling a bit better, but exhausted... Lost so much sleep over this mess last night :-( N and I just came back from having the car seat bases professionally installed, I was paranoid we wouldn't know how to do them right (given it took us such a long time to figure out how to detach the base from the seat!). I feel better now, ready to go into labour  

KD, I hear you, baby costs are quite higher than one thinks getting into this... We received our playpen/bassinette/change table today, the LAST thing to assemble! Wasn't cheap, but we decided that it would live in the basement (where we hang out a lot, especially during warm summer days) and be our travel cot.

E&L, good on your for delaying the move! That would just add to the stress, moving before baby :nope:

OK, off to do some more work, have 4 more charts to finish tonight.

Hugs to everyone!

Oh, E&L and Emma: no parcel yet! Hopefully tomorrow so I don't have to be impatient about mail next week!!! I'm sooooo curious


----------



## Delilah

Yes Linn he asked me what was for dinner lol this is why I just went upstairs rather than say what I wanted to!

Chief's wife I'm sure you dont need an email account to be able to message via facebook, I will send you a personal message now and see if you can reply - dont worry if I dont repsond as I'm going to bed soon but will do so in the morning

Mxx


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls, 

Hope everyone is well? I am traumatised, I have s stretch mark :( it's not too big or dark -yet, but running from an old surface piercing scar I have underneath my belly button :(

hubby is off work today again - however I think his plan is to go play golf, going to try and convince him to take a drive to paderborn for babies r us! Because I am. Total OCD freak, I need all the coat hangers to be the same and I need some more for the baby clothes, especially before the next and mothercare new born stuff gets here! 

E&L - god your brave! Were due posting in dec and I'm already dreading it with a baby! Hopefully we will only be moving 20miles down the road though, which is where I work! Then I won't have the stress or worry about finding a new job! I have a few friends both in n.Yorkshire and scotland bases and from what I have heard the one your going to sounds the better one :) 

Happy Friday everyone! 

X x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you Tash. yeh i think it will be alot better for us. if nothing else cos we will be able to get out a bit more and wander. you have to drive anywhere here to do anything. the beach is right at the back gate at the new place. we moved 5 miles down the road when DD2 was 3 and half mths old and only had 10 days notice. now that was stressful. we've had 6 houses since moving in together in 2001 and only one of theose moves has ment removals and moving area, a proper move not a round the corner move iykwim. All i can say is thank god for removals and DA lol.


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody :) 

Nobody here today? I am officially a bad mother now... this morning I gave my DD her clothes so she could get herself dressed for play group and she came running in my bedroom sayin "mummy help, I can't get my f***ing trousers (she meant pj bottoms) off" and what did I do? I was :rofl: and then just ignored it though, if I told her she couldn't say that she would be saying it all day! Aaaaaahhhh that is the first time she has sworn now. And I know she must have heard it from me, when I get angry I just can't help swearing :(

How are you all? We had a good morning at play group but now my pelvis is hurting a bit, can't think of anything to make for lunch. Would like fish fingers and mash but too lazy to peel potatoes now!! What are you all having? If anyone is here!


----------



## lili24

I'm here just got home from the hospital :) But not sure what to have for dinner.. Jacket potatoe? :) 

Oh Linn that's hilarious.. You bad mummy! :rofl: :rofl: Funny how they pick these things up! Better watch your mouth :lol: 

Got my gift from E&L from the sorting office.. How unusual, such a lovely idea and I've never seen them before! :cloud9: Thank you hun! Xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili she knew in what context to use that word... so yeah they pick up everything. I still think it's funny. I know that's bad but I thought, how funny and clever if that happened to me I would have said the same thing lol! And now I go and stand in the naughty corner! 

I peeled a potatoe in the end, figured it wouldn't take long as it was only for me and DD and she doesn't eat much. So I had my mash and fish fingers :) Jacket potatoe sounds good too! At least you don't have to make a lot of effort for that. I made a Lasagne for dinner now...

I take it everything went well at the hospital?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn that is sooooooooooooo :rofl:
I had a similar situation last year with Megan (was 4yrs) when i asked her to put her shoes on as we were going out! I watched her struggle for a bit pushing her feet in them without undoing the strap when she said "F***ing shoes!". Worse thing was i was so shocked that i asked her what she said as thought i must have misheard, so she said "I said F***ing shoes mummy!"..........My answer was "Oh.............um............that's a naughty word and you musn't say it" and she said "oh, ok mummy". Thank god she has never said it again!!!

Lili......................take it all went ok today then xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma at least she was already 4, if I told my DD not to say it she would run around saying it all day long! 

I just shouldn't have laughed but I found it funny and couldn't help it! 

How are you today? 

I bet I won't get any housework done at all today, let alone sorting out more stuff for when baby arrives. I just cooked so now will wash up and then I need to relax really badly... I am so tired lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah that's true (about DD1 was 4).
I am ok, am out with a friend tonight and we are going to Delia's restaurant. We always arrange 1 night out a yr there without husbands!! Wish i had the get up and go though as just can't be bothered! Also hope i get an appetite......................Grrrrrr.
House is a tip! Nursery is still a playroom! Baby clothes from dd's are still in attic! Hospital bag???? Hmmmmm must think about doing that sometime! Organised??? NOPE!!!!

Oh well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hahaha that's funny too Emma :rofl:
Yeh it was fine. Fluid was the same and Doppler good. I had bloods taken and got weighed ready for my pre-op on Monday. Scary.. 
They also said they have all milks available so I can choose whatever I want to use at home and they will match it :shrug: so I'm gonna get some Aptamil in today :)
They also said because she's breech she will have a scan at about 6 weeks old to check her hips. And also that if everything is straightforward and I should be home by Friday. 
Woop woop woop woop woop woop woop :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wierd she will be having a scan when my baby is about 1 weeks old! Hehehehehehe.
1 week today and you will be home with Layla.....................Yay xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I know what you mean about hoping you'll get an appetite later, I still often feel sick like I don't want to eat! Hope you will still have a good night. 

Lili that is fab about the milk :) Glad to hear everything was fine!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello all!! well i have decided that postings are like buses...you wait for 5 years to get on and then 2 come at once!! hubby got a call, there is a slot opening at the place his mate works and did he want it?? :haha: typical!!

on a really good note tho, i got a letter this morning that says ive got the SS mat grant. thats gonna come in so useful especially as we need 4 new tyres on the car and tax at the end of the month. so pleased.

hope you are all having a lovely afternoon xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I am pleased for you E&L :)


----------



## lili24

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh that's fab!! And the SS grant will be VERY useful indeed!! xx


----------



## FritterFots

emmadrumm77 said:


> Yeah that's true (about DD1 was 4).
> I am ok, am out with a friend tonight and we are going to Delia's restaurant. We always arrange 1 night out a yr there without husbands!! Wish i had the get up and go though as just can't be bothered! Also hope i get an appetite......................Grrrrrr.
> House is a tip! Nursery is still a playroom! Baby clothes from dd's are still in attic! Hospital bag???? Hmmmmm must think about doing that sometime! Organised??? NOPE!!!!
> 
> Oh well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

It may be bad to say this, but thank heavens! I'm not the only one! I literally could have written that. Except you all speak a different language, lol, so mine would have said:

the house is a wreck, the nursery is a still a game room, baby clothes from DS's are still in the attic and a hospital bag is the least of my worries!

Is it because we've been through this a couple of times before that makes us a little more laid back about it?


----------



## -Linn-

FritterFots, here it's exactly the same! Hospital bag? 

If I clean my entire house now it will only be a mess again tomorrow, so I will do it as late as possible!!


----------



## FritterFots

I cleaned the downstairs on Wednesday, and already it's littered with all the kids crap that they just throw anywhere. It's like fighting a losing battle.

I do need to do some laundry. I wouldn't want anyone running around nekkid.


----------



## -Linn-

I did my downstairs yesterday and already you can't tell! And I didn't even get as far as upstairs :( 

But I got all the laundry done :) I still got a load of baby clothes to wash... but well there is still time :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies, gearing up for my 3PM meeting and tidying up on MY LAST DAY AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Slept much better yesterday, although I did get to bed late. Put up Zoëlle's name letters over the crib, changed the ribbons on all the wicker baskets from green to pink. Decided screw it, whoever comes visit from now on will know the name and sex, just can't wait to do all of this afterwards... Tonight, will sort through all the clothes we bought and received as gifts and I will put away in a bin the ones 6 months and over for now, as there is no room in the small closet and 3 dresser drawers for all of it! Received the playpen/bassinette/change table yesterday (will be the travel cot and the one we keep in the basement), so that will be assembled this weekend (the last thing requiring assembly!!!). 

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/inde...e&parentPage=search&f=Taxonomy/TRUSCA/2510384 

So excited you can plug it in wall rather than use batteries for the "Soothing Centre"!

1 week 5 days to the C/S!!!

Linn, OMG that made me laugh!!!! I think I would have reacted the same as you!!!

Lili, so glad everthing is stable. ONE WEEK UNTIL YOU'RE HOME WITH LAYLA!!! How surreal does that seem??

Emma, Fritter and Linn, you make me laugh! Us first time moms are so uptight, wish I could be more like you  Maybe it's the "not sure what to expect" aspect of things for us?? 

Hett, sorry about the stretch marks... I keep looking for them but haven't seen any yet (although there may be some under my bump, can't see there at all :dohh:). 

E&L, great news on the grant!!!

Oh I hope I have my packages today, too curious to last until the next mail delivery which is next Monday :nope:

OK, off to clear my pile!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ that playpen is lovely, think you showed it before... brilliant you don't need batteries. One thing I have actually prepared for and bought batteries for bouncer, swing and all the other equipment! 

Glad it made you laugh with DD, I felt bad for laughing as I know it's not the right feedback but I just found it funny! 

I hope your meeting will go well CJ. By the way when I was pregnant with DD I had everything prepared by 27 weeks. Tomorrow I am acutally going to pick up the carrycot for my pram and moses basket mattress. Looks like I'm getting a little bit more organised :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I really nested when i was preg with the girls, this time i am the laziest person in the world........................OK being a mummy of 2 isn't lazy, but anything non-related to the girls, i just can not be bothered with!!
Must try and at least sort out the playroom into a nursery next week................too busy this weekend with kids parties on Sat and BBQ at ours Sun. At least if i do that next week i have 2 weeks in which to think about hospital bag! Not that i need much...........few nappies, wipes babygrows, a nightie for me, my tens and that is about it.
Must update list now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Glad you're feeling a little better today CJ. Last day at work!! Bet you thought this day would never arrive :lol: 

You will have to show us pics of your nursery at this stage :) 

Hmmm, I need to go out and buy some stuff, but can't be bothered, I have bad acid and it's burning my brain out.


----------



## -Linn-

poor Lili, I was just going to post about bad heartburn too :( I always seem to get it when I eat potatoe!! hope you'll feel better soon. 

Tell me what is worse heartburn or the taste of gaviscon? I can't make up my mind!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies

A quick update for whoever is interested. Scan went well yesterday, seems our Ethan is a big boy already, weighing in at 6.5lbs! Although I am only 35 weeks, he measures as tall as 38 weeks and measures 37 weeks for his stomach and head. Apparently still in the 'normal' section of the fundal height chart. Seeing midwife next Thursday so I guess I will find out more then. 

Hope you are all doing well and bump isn't getting in the way too much.

Yay it's Friday 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

:wave: hi charlotte 

not seen you on here for a bit, glad to hear everything was well at the scan! I am so curious to know how big my baby will be!


----------



## lili24

Well, I moan constantly about heartburn and there is a big thing of Gaviscon next to my bed.. OH says.. If it's so bad take some Gaviscon then!!!! :gun::gun::gun::gun:

Eughhh, I'd rather have the acid thanks!!:sad2:

Vile vile vile vile stuff!

That is brilliant Charlotte, glad it went well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

6lbs 13oz she will be Linn :)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I also don't like to take that vile stuff lol.. it has to get really bad before I do. I had to throw up a few times last week (just acid) and always took it then but not feeling bad enough yet. my OH always says the same... easy for them to say, they never get heartburn and they don't take gaviscon!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> 6lbs 13oz she will be Linn :)

but please not 16 days overdue :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha, I think we should have a sweep stake....


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: how emberrassing I don't actually know what that is Charlotte!


----------



## lili24

I know... silly boys:fool:

I will not miss this part of being pregnant!

I'm going to go to the shops now to occupy myself because they gave me a copy of the consent form for a c-section today and I have just read it. I'm convinced I'm going to die on Wednesday now. :wacko:

LMAO, do they even let you go 16 days overdue Linn? I think it's 10 days here! I would love you to go early, it would be such a shocker LOL xxx


----------



## lili24

Charlotte happy 35 weeks.. 35 is the magic number for you today 35 weeks and 35 days to go wooooohooooooooooo!


----------



## -Linn-

here its 12 days then induction but if there are no beds available they can leave you til 14 days over and then they have to induce... which is when I was induced with DD and then labour for 40 hrs and I made it to 16!! wish it was only 10, but then I want natural labour. 

you won't die but I know the forms are scary when I signed them I was under the influence of lots of drugs lol.. I was joking to OH about all that scary stuff, but he didn't find it funny! 

enjoy shopping xxx

oh and I cant go early, need to pack my hospital bag first :rofl:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

-Linn- said:


> :haha: how emberrassing I don't actually know what that is Charlotte!

Guess a weight, put a bet on and the winner takes the winnings!! :thumbup:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

lili24 said:


> Charlotte happy 35 weeks.. 35 is the magic number for you today 35 weeks and 35 days to go wooooohooooooooooo!

Thanks Lili, I hadn't even noticed that!! I might play the lottery tonight and use any combination of 3's & 5's!!

xx


----------



## FritterFots

-Linn- said:


> oh and I cant go early, need to pack my hospital bag first :rofl:

And put the bassinette together....
And get the infant carrier installed in the car....
And wash the baby clothes and blankets....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, that's a good weight! I was less than that at birth, I think 6 lbs and 5 oz. Oh and keep in mind that with elective C-section (that is, planned vs emergency) there are MUCH less complications for the mommy. They just have to tell you everything that can possibly go wrong, but it's actually a very simple and essentially easy procedure with MUCH lower risks when done in a planned environment :hugs: :hugs:

Good news Charlotte!!!

Fritter and Emma, you keep making me giggle!!!


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone that's me finished for today. Had enough and ready to go home, still got some outstanding work to do but cannot be bothered I will do it over the weekend, and will probably regret that decision tomorrow :wacko:

LOL Linn and Emma at your girls repeating bad language!!!! I have to be careful with Norris, my parrot, as he picks up everything... cant wait to have the baby crying and him copying that...

Emma have a lovely evening enjoy your meal out, we are out for tapas with friends tomorrow night but my big plans for the weekend are to sort out hospital bags and move out of the upstairs office/nursery finally! 

Lili it is surreal to think that this time next week you will have Layla home with you, so pleased and dont worry about the forms they have to tell you every possible outcome you'll be fine, you are healthy and they are pro's :hugs:

Great news on the grant E&L and Charlotte well done on a good birth weight - makes me feel a bit better that you are cooking a big one too - Nathan was 6.5lbs on Monday at my 35 weeks.

OK I'm going home and I'm in the last box on my ticker!!!!! :happydance:

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn i may get my backside and pack my bag around 41 weeks:haha:
Most hospital policies induce you after 10days over, but they can leave you if your placenta is all working well....................I don't want to be induced............we shall see!!! Ages away to think about all that :blush:


----------



## emmadrumm77

yay on last box D xxxxx
Lili..................there is probably something in small writting that paracetamol can kill you!! My god they all just have to cover there own arses!!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Delilah said:


> Hi everyone that's me finished for today. Had enough and ready to go home, still got some outstanding work to do but cannot be bothered I will do it over the weekend, and will probably regret that decision tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> LOL Linn and Emma at your girls repeating bad language!!!! I have to be careful with Norris, my parrot, as he picks up everything... cant wait to have the baby crying and him copying that...
> 
> Emma have a lovely evening enjoy your meal out, we are out for tapas with friends tomorrow night but my big plans for the weekend are to sort out hospital bags and move out of the upstairs office/nursery finally!
> 
> Lili it is surreal to think that this time next week you will have Layla home with you, so pleased and dont worry about the forms they have to tell you every possible outcome you'll be fine, you are healthy and they are pro's :hugs:
> 
> Great news on the grant E&L and Charlotte well done on a good birth weight - makes me feel a bit better that you are cooking a big one too - Nathan was 6.5lbs on Monday at my 35 weeks.
> 
> OK I'm going home and I'm in the last box on my ticker!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mxx

You've made me feel better too hun! :blush: Let's hope they don't cook for too long or I have a feeling it may hurt a little more than the average baby lol. Has your midwife said they wouldn't let you go over 40 weeks? As if everything is measuring bigger the size of our babies would be 44/45 weeks at 42 weeks, if that makes sense?! xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ think Lili suggested my baby will be 6lbs13oz.. I would be happy with that! I had IUGR and was only 5lbs at 40 weeks and I was perfectly fine, came home straight away! Only 5 days until we all know Laylas weight, sooooo exciting!

Emma I'd rather have a section than another induction,but they say if it's not your first birth it will be quicker! The thought of being away from DD for long is driving me crazy :(


----------



## -Linn-

Charlotte babies growth slows at 38 weeks my DD didnt grow at all between 40-42 weeks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL oops sorry Linn, that's what happens when I skim read!

D - I hear you, I often feel like that at the end of the day too  Yay, you're in the last box!!!!

OK, lunch-time here


----------



## nightkd

CJ - I love that set (the bumble bee one) I really want the high chair and maybe bouncer in that design... :)

My neighbours woke me up this morning...surprise surprise... Friday is their loudest day - the guy seems to run from the bathroom to the bed and back again, over and over... I feel awful sick this morning too, so I was hoping to sleep some of it off. Oh well, starting to feel better now, had to give in and take a Zantac with my breakfast! I feel like I could drink a gallon of water this morning (had 2 dreams that I was drinking the bottle of water I had under my pillow :wacko:) but it won't sit on my stomach well at present, so hopefully that desire to drink water will last! Maybe it's all this rain and thunder? :lol:

I have SO much to do today, we're moving next Thursday and haven't got anything packed... Started cleaning last night, I have to do washing and start organising stuff...Most of my craft stuff can be boxed up, the sewing machine already has it's own box and then it's all little things :shrug: Got a lot of rubbish to throw out too.

On a more exciting note - I'm just about to order our crib!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ no probs.. I had said I was so curious to know my babies weight and that was Lilis reply. I did it many times before just skim reading and misunderstanding... you must be so busy on your last day, glad you don't sound so stressed anymore!! Did you have that meeting yet? 

I'm off for a bit now. Talk later lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

-Linn- said:


> Charlotte babies growth slows at 38 weeks my DD didnt grow at all between 40-42 weeks!

Really!? But what about the weight and the placenta, if he is measuring 38 weeks now, would that mean the placenta may have 'aged' with his growth? I suppose I should ask the midwife lol. 

Whats everyone having for dinner.... I really want a chinese..... :wacko:


----------



## -Linn-

no hun those measurements are not always accurate! ask if you're in doubt but if they were concerned they would bring you back for more scans and things... I am sure you are fine. Some babies are bigger than others, just wanted to say that babies do most of the growing until they are 38 weeks and then it slows down. 

I had a small baby and difficult birth, needed forceps to deliver her and my friend had a baby that was 9lbs13oz and she didn't even have a graze or anything. I am sure you will be fine. Better big than small, at least it means he is getting all he needs!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and having a lasagne for dinner... hmmmhh chinese but I made dinner already so no chinese for me tonight! also trying to save £££ as I got a few things I still want to buy and save for my holiday in august now.


----------



## Delilah

Charlotte they didnt say - I go in at 37 weeks on 24 may to have my stitch out so I will ask then - they said I could expect him to continue to grow to term so I hope you are right Linn and he stops at 38 weeks! Makes my eyes water to just think of it! Tonight I am having homemade prawn curry with rice and naan bread - going to start it shortly

I want to paint my nursery pictures I this weekend too, I might start them tonight. I have drawn them on canvas just need to paint them now! 

Lili I reckon 6lb 2oz for Layla :thumbup:

Linn/Emma/E&L - I have the fisherprice rainforest bouncer, deluxe playgym and swing - which will I use first and will I use them all together or should I put one away for now?

Good luck in your meeting CJ how exciting last day at work for you xx


----------



## chief's wife

Ladies, how are you all doing today? i have a terrible leg cramp and my DD4 is not helping matters. she is so clingy these days and wants me to carry her on my laps all the time. my legs ache seriously and i have been trying to let her understand but ....................... no way mummy must carry me.

KD- good luck with packing and happy for your new crib 

D-congrats for being in the last box

Emma-have a nice outing
E&L- congrats
Charlotte-good news
Linn- those words. i try as much as possible to avoid them in front of my kids and sometimed
s i can't help it. so i made a rule'' do as i say. talk like i say,but not like i do or talk." it happens. by the time your DD is older she will understand to stop saying it if you tell her to. but she is still too young to know what she is saying. so let her be for now. 

lili- everything will be ok. don't worry. thanks for your comment on my album


----------



## chief's wife

CJ-good luck on your meeting


----------



## Delilah

Aw I hope your cramps get better Chief's Wife - your little girl will not understand why mummy cannot carry her :nope: but not long for all of us now our babies will soon be here I am excited to see everyone's Junebugs :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah he might not stop growing bt it should slow down, they grow the fasted at the moment.

hmmmhhh im coming round yours for dinner, when shall I tell my pilot to pick me up? :rofl: 

I would have all that stuff out, had my DD in the bouncer and swing from when she was tiny, just when I needed to put her down to do stuff as she wouldn't accept lying down flat on her back! If you don't use it yet, it doesn't matter. 

Chief's wife hope you feel better soon, glad my DD is old enogh to understand a lot. I know I let my DD be I was impressed she understood what that word means not like I'm saying it all day long. So I actually thought it was clever! :rofl: I will try even harder now, that was an eye opener this morning!


----------



## lili24

I can't wait to meet them all either D.. I'm going to sit back and relax and cheer you all on when it gets to June :smug: :smug: 
I'd be really happy with that weight! You have guessed the same as my OH :) I think slightly smaller at around 5lbs6oz :) 

Charlotte your placenta will be fine, it doesn't mature with the babies growth, more like over time I think. Mine started at 28 weeks and they picked up on it right away, so if they didn't mention it today then it will be fine. Plus your baby is growing nicely so it must be working good :)

I hope the cramps ease off chiefs wife, doesn't sound nice :hugs: :hugs:

I've been shopping and stocked up on Aptamil powder and also ready made cartons and I got those steri bottles too Linn just in case they will come in handy at some point! We are now ready, except I need about one million batteries for all her equipment.


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: I only got the batteries Lili! 

Yeah the bottles are useful aren't they. How exciting now you're all ready and no hospital trips this weekend. Is OH taking you out for dinner one night? 

sorry Delilah I just had dinner already, was too hungry, maybe another time :rofl:


----------



## Delilah

Lili we invested in this https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000COJ13Q/ref=ox_ya_os_product and spent a small fortune on rechargable batteries but hopefully this will do us for a long time - it takes all sorts of batteries and is probably double the price of some but comes highly recommeded


I have emptied the 9 drawers in the nursery already! Now I have one shelf section to clear and a mobile supsension file to go through - once the house is cleaned tomorrow I will be able to then move my laptop, printer and working files downstairs too, will carry on for another half hour then do the rest tomorrow


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I got such a charger too, but the batteries all seem to have disappeared :rofl: so might get some new ones for that, I completely forgot I had that. It is very useful for the large batteries that the swing takes!


----------



## chief's wife

thanks D. i managed to get her to play with her sisters . right now they are distracting her with toys and her favorite tv station[ Baby tv] phew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chief's wife

Linn and lili - thanks in feel a lot better now. must have been caused by my toddler's weight on my laps all the time lately.


----------



## chief's wife

D- well done for all that work.

talking about batteries; my OH had to buy a lot as if we are starting a mini depot for distributing them. so many kids with all their toys needing batteries and baby's stuff too. the problem here is that those things have very short life span, because China has managed to bring cloned ones into this country. so some distributors put 80% of the cloned ones and 20% of the original ones in the packs. so it's more like winning a lottery if you get the original ones.


----------



## Delilah

That's terrble Chief's Wife - everything to do with the baby needs batteries practically!

I need to go to bed now, I'll catch you all tomorrow, night night xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I did the same D, bought loads of rechargeable batteries since everything seems to need them. Such a relief the playpen can be plugged in!!!

Meeting went... well enough. They will cover, provided my boss writes a letter to the physicians-in-chief of the adult hospitals requesting permission for the pediatric hospital physicians to cover. In the meantime, they'll start the official cross-appointment so that there will be no liability issues in the future... Complicated, loads of red tape and stressful for nothing if you ask me. But all ends well, I no longer have to keep my pager on me!!! All this time, they have been covering call (for over 10 years) and this issue of making it official never arose until now, evidently! 

Emma, love love love your gift!!!! Sent you a FB message, THANK YOU!!!!

E&L, yours didn't make it yet, hopefully Monday!

Yikes Chief's Wife, that sounds quite illegal about the batteries! So sorry you're dealing with that!

I have a pedicure at 10 AM then a hair appointment (root touch up and cut) at 11 AM. Will log on after my appointments, hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday morning!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

just a quickie from me before we set off. havent read all the posts forgive me but just wanted to check in and give you all your weekend :hugs:
sorry your box didnt turn up yet CJ.

breifly saw something about batteries.....we get them free :haha: one of the perks of the job :blush:

right gonna go for a wee and then get in the car to go to scotland to look at my location!!!!!!!! :dance: so excited.

anywho, later dudettes!!!


----------



## TashTash

Good morning Girls,

How is everyone today?? Im not too bad - DH has had to go off to work today, but should be back by tea time if everything goes as its supposed to. They did want him to do a 48 hour stint at a stopping point for the exercise but he stressed the fact that if he would have to come back there would be noone there cos he WOULD be leaving if I went into labour haha. So they agreed that he should go collect some truck or something and come straight back :thumbup:

I had a bad night sleep and woke up with very uncomfortable BH 4x :wacko: so hoping this means the end is near! lol None since i got up though haha so i think its just wishful thinking!! I got one of those dream genie pillows yesterday though and OMG why didnt i get one sooner?? I was able to get comfortable and asleep uber quick last night!

Dont really know what to get myself up to today as the house is spotless, and im only on day 3 of mat leave lol ............got to put the baby swing together and I might attempt a spot of ironing. Which is usually DH's job because of my SPD - but since i have nothing else to do ill have a blast at as much as i can get through.

Emma - hope you had a lovely night out??

Lili - Yey to this time next week you being at home with Layla........I really am jealous!! I have to go to the hospital on wednesday to sign the concent forms for an epidural or c-section.............just incase :wacko:

D - woop woop your in the last box!! Hope your having a nice time sorting Nathans room!

KD - Hope your feeling better now?

CJ - Have a lovely day getting your hair done and having a pedicure! I had a pedicure and nail extensions done last week, to help me feel a bit more of myself. I always had my nails done before i was pregnant and its one thing that has been totally neglected ..............Its nice to feel like me again :) 

Hope you all enjoy your saturday x x x


----------



## SylvieB

Good morning ladies. Just thought i'd say hello.
not here much. sometimes sneak in to have a read but usually don't have time to write anything.
cj, so glad they'll cover now, so much stress for nothing. as if you don't have enough to do already at the moment!
chief's wife, hope your kids manage to distract your youngest some more. mine just turned 3 but still always wants to jump on me and climb on my belly...
my brother and SIL were here last weekend and susan helped them prepare lunch, peeling potatoes. suddenly she said "damn it" and we all looked at each other and were like "did she really just say that?" never heard her say something like that before. was hard not too laugh cause she sounded so cute. just told her that it's naughty to say. she's only said it again once more...
had my finals this week. 5 tests next week, 3 doctor appointments (they diagnosed me with gd this week) and introduction to susan's new nursery she'll start in a couple of weeks. my last final is 5 days before my due date, hope i can still take it.
sorry for the long post, have a great weekend. it's grey and bah here xx


----------



## chief's wife

D- good day . hope you had a good night's sleep
CJ- so glad the meeting went well and happy you don't have to carry a pager on you.
yes , it's illegal actually to bring in cloned materials into the country , but they smuggle them in and the govt has been trying its best to control it. it's even worse cos you buy the cloned at the same price with the originals and they don't last.
have a nice time at the beauty salon.

E&L- excited for you. have a nice day at scotland

TashTash- have a lovely day. just try and keep busy , then relax a bit and the days will fly

sylvieB-good luck with your tests and last finals. kids are just like that until they see their younger ones then they start feeling like big sisters or big brothers. lol the way they grow? and the way they copy us when we don't notice. very amazing.
good luck with your doctor's appointment and sorry for the gd. must be exciting about your kid's nursery, my 3rd is about the same age as your kid and i went for hers last week but she will start in september.

thank God it's weekend, my toddler's attention is focused on her older sisters . 

catch you all later . have a nice weekend ladies.


----------



## caleblake

hey junie mums,

just to let you know we are home, I have written my birth story and posted some pics of my baby x


----------



## caleblake

p.s here is the link lol x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...my-c-section-birth-story-36-4-weeks-pics.html


----------



## lili24

Well done Nat xxx
I replied to your thread but congrats again! And thanks for posting your story, it has helped me get more prepared for my section on Wednesday.
Caleb is perfect xx


----------



## mommy-in-june

Oops... forgot to update you on my scheduled section date - it's June 15th! 

Gooooo Junebugs!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody! 

I was not here all day as I got the worst toothache ever today :cry: I am feeling very sorry for myself and this is hurting me so much, it drives me crazy! 

I hope everybody is well. 

Hi Sylvie - nice to read you on here! 

TashTash just enjoy the time off, rest as much as possible before the baby comes :) 

gash02 congrats on the birth of your beautiful little boy :flower: 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello all,
Had a lovely night last night with my best mate..................was hurting so much when i left though!! Poor baby was squashed with so much food xxx
Hubby booked a table for just us tonight......................FINALLY!!! It is in a beautiful italian restaurant, so we will be leaving in half hr..................More food xxxx

CJ...................Soooooooooooooooooo glad you liked the gift.....................You all have them now, so you can publish them on FB xxxxx

Right must go and put my face on..................Love you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hope you will have a lovely dinner Emma! xxx


----------



## Hett

Hello all!

Just saying have a happy weekend everyone!

Linn, poor you with your toothache, rest up hun x

Enjoy tonight Emma! 

SO pleased all is sorted CJ and enjoy your pampering! x

E&L enjoy Scotland! Looking forward to hearing about it!

chief's wife - glad you can have a little rest while your older girls are looking after your little one! xxx

gash02 your little boy is so gorgeous! Well done and thank you for the link! xxxxx

We brought a car today! Its a ford focus - bit more than we wanted to pay, but it will be practical and happy its done now!

Just had homemade pizza for supper and also made cupcakes so had a couple of them too! I used to LOVE baking cakes, but since being pregnant haven't done so much as I don't like the washing up!!! But I made them as we are out to have supper at Toby's Nanas tomorrow for his Mum's bday! 

gash02 your little boy is so gorgeous! Well done and thank you for the link! xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Ooooh have a nice meal Emma :) I ate so much last night my baby was squashed too she didn't move for ages lol..

Linn poor you!! I hate toothaches.. Have you taken any pain killers? xxx

Congrats on your car purchase Hett! Are you feeling happier about getting rid of your old one now? A focus is a good choice, practical and reliable too xxx

I'm addicted to Aero bubbles lolly ices... Rarrr, they are nice! xx


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, thank you.
Emma: Have fun tonight! We went for Mexican yesterday at lunch time as it was our anniversary. Took Susan though but was still nice as hadn't been out properly in months. Not even sure whether we'd been out at all during this pregnancy (other than fast food...)
TashTash, enjoy your time off! And the army can drive me crazy sometimes, don't bother to think at all, do they?
gash02, as I put in your birth story. sooo cute and congrats again xx


----------



## chief's wife

oops! double posts


----------



## chief's wife

Hett-congrats on your new car. very good choice

Linn- sorry about your toothache. quite discomforting
mommy-in-june- congrats on your section date
Emma- have a nice dinner
Gash- congrats and well done. he is gorgeous. thanks for sharing your birth story


----------



## Delilah

Hi Ladies, I'm finally home, had a lovely meal with friends at a spanish restaurant I am so full now that I think I will pop soon! Lili I like the aero screwball things that you get in the freezer dept.

CJ glad your meeting went well and Tash try to enjoy some you time! Hett glad you got a car sorted and Chief's Wife I hope you managed to get some time to yourself today with the girls playing together.

I have moved myself out of the nursery - apart from physically bringing my laptop and printer downstairs which I will do in the morning once Paul makes space for the printer in his downstaris office. I emptied and cleaned all the drawers, sorted my paperwork and then spent 4 hours cleaning downstairs this morning and managed 4 miles on the treadmill all by 2pm. Tomorrow I have to pack our hospital bags and then we're good to go - not that I want him to come early but if he does I'll be ready then. I still have to do my nursery paintings and sort his wall letters out - I am making them myself in a military style font. Might go into Manchester to watch the Great Manchester Run - we did this the last few years, not this time!

Linn hope your toothache is better and Emma, enjoy your meal, I will upload your gift into Nathan's album. Sylvie glad you enjoyed your anniversary :thumbup:

Gash thanks for your birth story link I will go and read it soon.

Night all

Marie xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ack! Another June baby born, due June 3rd! HollyGolitely had her little girl May 11th


----------



## caleblake

lili24 said:


> Well done Nat xxx
> I replied to your thread but congrats again! And thanks for posting your story, it has helped me get more prepared for my section on Wednesday.
> Caleb is perfect xx

thanks hun. Good luck for wednesday, it will be fine. Although for me the spinal was the worst part it was only because they couldnt find a space in my back. The pain after was fine and the recovery has been so quick, its not anywhere near as bad as i imagined. Also the spinal was very similar feeling to the dentist jag. You are aware of work going on but it really dosnt hurt. Its over with so quick and the scar is much smaller and neater than i expected. David said it looked like a shark had my legs as my top half was getting moved about so much but you couldnt see below the curtain lol. I did cry as it was very emotional and the itching for me was really bad afterwards which i had never heard of before. My bleeding was minimal and has stopped now. Hope this helps. Any questions just ask x


----------



## SylvieB

Linn, meant to post that yesterday and forgot (pregnancy brain), sorry for your tooth ache. has it gotten any better?
delilah, where do you get all this energy from???
aw, another june bug there! can't believe it'll soon be our turn, still don't feel like it...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right well firstly..................Dinner was lovely last night girls, i had snails to start, then pasta with asparagus, king prawns, cream (acid attack later), garlic................Mmmmmm and then a lemon sorbet...................OH and a lovely glass of chilled white wine............Just the one, but went down sooooooooooooooooooo well!!!

Gash.............Congrats hun, thanks for the update xxx
Linn..............Hope your tooth is better babe..........that is horrid for you xx
D................Just got up, but i now feel the need to go back to bed after reading about your morning yesterday!!! xxx
Can someone post the link of newborn...........can not find the name or weight xxx
Hett......................glad you got car sorted xxxx

Sorry if i have missed anyone out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you everybody you're so kind! 

My toothache is better, i never normally get one so I am wondering how bad that tooth must be, bet I won't be able to get in with the dentist for a few days and then he is in another town as well :( So not easy for me to get there... but I am happy as its much better today!!! 

Hope everybody else is well! 

Sylvie I also can't believe it's our turn soon. I will finally pack my hospital bag next week!!

Emma glad you had a lovely night last night! I hope my OH won't sleep all day so we can get our house sorted out some more.


----------



## Delilah

Well I think I was so fed up of seeing a layer of dust on everything I just wanted it sorted. Emma I keep fancying a glass of wine might have one today in Manchester... or at home tonight, glad you enjoyed your meal. My fingers are sluggish today and feel tingly hope they are back to normal soon. Have a great day all xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Good morning all! :flower:

Sorry, have just been lurking for a while but not posting. Hope everyone is ok.

I moved up to the last box today !! I can't believe it is sooooo close for everyone now.

Kath 
xx


----------



## lili24

Morning girls!!

Mrs G congrats on the last box!!

D it sounds like you've made fab progress with the nursery. Have fun packing your hospital bag today :) I hated doing it if I'm honest, but it's such a weight off your shoulders once it's done. Looking forward to seeing the wall letters you make too!

Glad your toothache is better Linn! :kiss:

Emma that dinner sounds yummy.. except the snails! There is no weight for the newest June baby, but her name is Eden. She was born on the 12th May after her waters broke on the 11th. Due 3rd June xx

Thanks Gash, it really does make me feel less worried to hear about other peoples experiences. I kind of feel like I know what to expect now! I hope I don't have the same problem with the spinal because I am terrified of needles as it is! I also wish my OH could be in the room with me for that part. How did you find having the catheter? Are you still on pain killers now? I hope you recover quickly:flower::flower::flower:

I can't stop cleaning but I need to because I've started to have a crazy amount of BH! Hope I make it to Wednesday! :wacko: I need to go and buy a present for the lovely midwives who have looked after me for the last 10 weeks today.. I can't believe after my pre-op tomorrow I wont have to go there ever again.

Here is my last picture of Layla as a bump.. I feel like I've expanded rapidly this last week!
 



Attached Files:







37+4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## caleblake

lili24 said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Mrs G congrats on the last box!!
> 
> D it sounds like you've made fab progress with the nursery. Have fun packing your hospital bag today :) I hated doing it if I'm honest, but it's such a weight off your shoulders once it's done. Looking forward to seeing the wall letters you make too!
> 
> Glad your toothache is better Linn! :kiss:
> 
> Emma that dinner sounds yummy.. except the snails! There is no weight for the newest June baby, but her name is Eden. She was born on the 12th May after her waters broke on the 11th. Due 3rd June xx
> 
> Thanks Gash, it really does make me feel less worried to hear about other peoples experiences. I kind of feel like I know what to expect now! I hope I don't have the same problem with the spinal because I am terrified of needles as it is! I also wish my OH could be in the room with me for that part. How did you find having the catheter? Are you still on pain killers now? I hope you recover quickly:flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I can't stop cleaning but I need to because I've started to have a crazy amount of BH! Hope I make it to Wednesday! :wacko: I need to go and buy a present for the lovely midwives who have looked after me for the last 10 weeks today.. I can't believe after my pre-op tomorrow I wont have to go there ever again.
> 
> Here is my last picture of Layla as a bump.. I feel like I've expanded rapidly this last week!

funnily enough the cathetar was the part I was most worried about and it was fine, they put it in after the spinal so you dont feel it. I only had it in for 6 hours and it was quick and simple to get it out, it was also pain free. It took me a while to pee after it was taken it (abut 8 hours I think) but im pretty sure it was just stage fright....lol. Also beacuse of my asthma and oseophogitis I couldnt get a lot of the pain releif most people are offered and I really didnt thin I was in too much pain. All I was getting was 2 paracetamol every 4 hours, they gave me some home and Im not taking them anymore as Im not in any pain. They gave me a shot of morhpine the 2nd night which I hated as it made me feel really out of the game so asked not to have it again. I can honestly say its not that sore.........even with limited pain releif. As I said the spinal was the worst part for me but Im sure you wont have the same issues and there is so much going on at that time the nerves kinda take over and adrenalin kicks in too, it all seems over with so quickly. x


----------



## lili24

:) xx
Thanks hun. I'm glad to hear about the catheter, I feel silly when people ask why I'm so nervous about having one but I can't help it! 
What kind of stitches have they done for you, do they dissolve? I have my pre-op tomorrow so I'm guessing they will tell me all of that stuff then.
It sounds like you turned it all into a really positive experience, hope I can do the same! 

We're expecting her to be less than 6lbs, as she was estimated at 5lbs at 36 weeks, which sizes/brands of clothes have you found to be the best? xxxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- well done , quite a lot of work. you are strong
Linn- glad your toothache is better 
Emma- wow. you really had a lovely night out

i went to church today. it was interesting. one of our members that had her baby 3 weeks ago did the baby's dedication and thanksgiving today. i think i am about the only one left of the pregger mamas to have her bubs.


----------



## -Linn-

Lili nice bump :)


----------



## chief's wife

lili-nice bump. do not worry ,all will be fine. sending you hugs and best wishes.
MrsG-congrats


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous bump Lili!!! To think, soon we'll be seeing pictures of the little person that has been growing there for almost 9 months!!! Crazy...

Linn, hope you feel better with the tooth ache :-(


----------



## caleblake

Hi lili i was told i would be getting staples however they gave me disolving stitches, i think its the surgeons preference. Anyway it looks so neat and i also dont need to have them taken out. As for the clothes i had this same problem. I have found that the early baby stuff from tesco is great and a lot of the tiny baby stuff from mothercare is great too. Somethings still look pretty big as its for up to 7 and a half lbs but i reckon the premature baby stuff would be really small and only fit him for about a week. I also have tiny baby stuff from bhs, matalan, next and asda but it all drowns him. Simple baby grows fit the best, wee outfits like dungarees etc tend to be huge. I would definately recommend the tesco early baby, im pretty sure they also had tiny baby which is smaller again but you would need to check the weight on the tags as cant remember what size. Caleb was 6lbs 4 so you may get away with the smaller stuff. I hope this helps x


----------



## -Linn-

CJ sorry to bother you but is it safe to take throat strepsils? I already did :wacko: 
I am not well today, toothache is a bit better but got sore throat and am coughing loads. Wonder where I got that from again :( I just had to take some, it helped for the toothache more than my throat but now I feel a bit guilty, maybe I shouldn't have taken it? I am off to see my GP tomorrow unless I feel much better in the morning!


----------



## FritterFots

Oh my gosh, Lili, your last bump picture! It's soooo exciting!

Linn, I hope you feel better soon. 

Gash, congrats on your litle one!

Mrs G, wooohoooo @ hitting the last box. I think (not sure though) I'll be in the last box on Tuesday.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies...........................everyone has gone now and i am sooooooooooo tired!!! OH asleep on the sofa, girls watching tv..................i just want to sleep now. I keep waking up around 2am for 2hrs....................really annoying!! I don't think that the last 2 nights out and having 10 adults and 8kids around mine today helped either!! Am def having an earlly night tonight!
Linn..............glad tooth is better, and i am sure strepsils are fine! I took some before a few months back.
Lili..............Fab bump hun xxxx Looking forward to seeing the little princess now xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Wow!! An early June baby!!

Congrats Gash02 :hugs:


----------



## Taz

Hiya ladies!!!

5 June babies born already!!!! I'm due on June 5th but gettin induced next Saturday (May 22nd)!!

Can't wait to meet my little man!!!

xoxo


----------



## Delilah

Lili gorgeous bump - have you taken some with you and OH and your Layla bump? We did some in our back garden today I'll upload on FB later, Paul wanted one of us both with Nathan bump! 

Linn, do you have bonjela or anything like that? Not sure if that will be too weak but I hope you sort it soon.

Had a fab day today, got my hospital bag done, went into Manchester to cheer on some friends who took part in the run, went over to Trafford Centre and now home. Having a cup of tea then will do Nathan's bag and put all the surplus stuff away out of the nursery - we have a high chair, bumbo etc that we wont need right away so it can go in the storage space in the nursery. 

Congrats on last box Mrs G, Fritter it will be Tues for you 

Taz good luck for Saturday, so close now xx


----------



## FritterFots

Delilah, good job on getting the hospital bag done! Now if I could only get organized enough to get mine done.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Strepsils are fine Linn 
My throat is getting scratchy too :-(
Can't believe I don't have to get up tomorrow morning to go to work!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls,

How is everyone? Hope you all had a good weekend.

We had our nest friends round for a BBQ yesterday which was lovely. They asked DH to phone as soon as I go into labour and then went on and on about being in the delivery suite as im having the baby to give DH moral support!! Now DH is under instruction NOT to phone until the little fella is out and we have had some bonding time on our own with him. WHY would anyone think we would want them in the room with us?? DH thinks it may be because the last time they were round they were joking that the men would be having a beer as i was delivering the baby ..................clearly they thought he was being serious!! 

Not got much planned for today - just some housework as having people round yesterday means the house is a little untidy, nothing that a quick hoover and quick wipe down wont solve though. DH is coming home for lunch which will break the day up a little. He has nicked my car to go to work in as well grrrrrrrrrrrrrr I HATE driving his car and dont have much fuel in mine so im annoyed that i will now probably have to go get fuel coupons and fuel tomorrow when I go to work ( we get tax free fuel being stationed over here so have to go to a place on camp to buy fuel coupons which you use at the garage to pay) Not impressed though.

x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy doodey ladies!!!

how we all doing?? Lili.....the week is here!! cant wait to see your little lady. i know you will be getting nervous but its sooo exciting. :hugs:

CJ....thats you on maternity leave now isn't it?? :dance: how did your meeting go with the powers that be??

Linn...toothache and sore throat...aww hunni :hugs: to make you feel better.

Emma...glad you had a nice grown up evening hun. does you the world of good to be Emma again and not mummy doesnt it?

D...huge pat on the back for getting you bag sorted hunni and the other bits. xx

the other ladies, hope you doing ok, ive skimmed the posts tbh.

not much happening here, might pop to town on the bus for a wander. feel like i need a walk after about 8 hours sat in the car on saturday. didnt do much yesterday as the parentals were still here and i was utterly shattered. 
will check in later and see how you are all doing. loves!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Morning all, my car is being collected for service soon then I am running focus groups in our office today - 4 groups of 1.5 hours duration so I wont be around much, I'll check in later.

Tash OMG @ an audience - erm I dont thinks so lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody 

Aaaaahhh I am having such a bad day already. Just came on here and typed the longest reply and then the internet died so it was all gone! Bloody Virgin :devil:

I woke up at 6 am with a temp of 39'C and took some paracetamol then I had to throw up from coughing so much and my throat is sooooo sore I would rather have a toothache on all my teeth and go into labour at the same time than this. I really don't know what this could be, but I can't walk to the doctors today.. I really got no energy! 

Going to cancel my breastfeeding workshop and physio appointment at the hospital for tomorrow.. I was really looking forward to the breastfeeding thing as I had such difficulty feeding my DD. But I really don't want to make the other pregnant ladies ill as I can't imagine being in labour like this. 

Sorry for moaning so much everybody.. 

Hope you will all have a good day today, DD is still asleep thank god and OH cleaned my kitchen last night so shouldn't have much to do today. 

And OMG I packed some clothes for the baby for my hospital bag yesterday... still need to do mine and the nappies and wipes etc, but I made a start. 

Lili how did the pre op go? Less than 48 hrs until your section I am so excited!


----------



## Hett

Morning!

Linn - I would deffo go and see gp in the morning to try to get you some relief, you need rest now before bubba is here.
D - hope your focus groups go ok xxx
E&L - How was bonny Scotland? Is your new base lovely?
Chief's wife - Oh does it make you very broody seeing all of your other church goers who were pregnant with their babies? Bet you can't wait now! xxxx
Lili - Bump pic is gorgeous! Deffo grown alot!
Tash - I don't blame you for asking DH to text your friends AFTER the birth! You need some time just the 3 of you!!! Very sweet of them to want to be so close though! xxx
CJ - Enjoy your first day of mat leave :) Any exciting plans?
Emma - What a busy busy weekend! Sounds like lots of fun though!

Boring day for me - midwife this morning, then Tesco shop being delivered, and I will try to get my last 2 assignments done so I can hand them in and forget about them!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn sorry I missed your post, 39'c is very high hun, is there any way OH can take you to the doctors tonight or does it close before he is home? You poor thing, sounds horrible xxxx
Glad you got some of your hospital bag started though xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Hett, I will see how I feel tomorrow and then make an appointment. I keep getting these chest infections :( Since I took paracetamol the temp went down, so that's good. 
I don't want to be put on antibiotics again. 

Will rest today and then if it doesn't get better definitely see the GP. 

Good luck with your assignments, bet you will be glad when you got them out of the way! 

I am really not hungry today, but I would love to eat pate on toast. Why is it I am not meant to eat pate again? My friend in Germany (who is pregnant) eats it all the time and said there they don't tell you not to eat it! Does anybody why we're not supposed to have any?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxx
Lili...................When was or is the pre-op??? Hope it all goes ok today hun xxx Roll on Wednesday xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Taz...........Hope you are ok, lovely to hear from you hun, hope Sat goes ok xxxx
CJ............WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO no more work!!! It will feel very odd, but just try and enjoy the piece and quiet and YOU time xx How did the meeting go with the idiots????
Linn..................Oh no!! You poor thing!!! This really has been a horrid pregnancy for things taking their toll on you hun! Hope you rest up as much as poss xxxx

Everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn................I didn't eat Pate in the first 3 months................But i do now!! Had some lovely duck liver pate at Delia's on Fri night xxxx
To be honest i eat everything, except puddings with raw egg, oysters or mussles!! That's it..................I eat everything else xxx

Oh and pate may contain higher levels of listeria bacteria than other foods. Pregnant women are much more susceptible to listeriosis (food poisoning). That's it xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ok I will buy some later.. if I can find the energy to walk to tescos :) It's only around the corner lol! Why is it bad for us though? I mean my friend is eating it all the time and her gyn said it's fine. How weird!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I just said why..........................................

Pregnant woman are more susceptable to catching listeria which is food poisoning................same goes with soft cheese or blue cheese! I eat all these now.........my body is used to pate and cheese and to be honest if the french and german eat it all the time when pregnant then so will i......................I suppose if you don't eat it normally then your body may react to it?? Odd....................Hey ho, if i do get food poisoining now then maybe i will meet my baby earlier........................My mw said at this stage that you can eat anything, the baby's immune system will cope xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma didn't know it was cause of listeria, sorry missed that bit.. I am not with it today. I was told I must not eat anything containing liver as it's the liver that's bad. The stuff is not raw that goes in the pate, not the one that I like anyway!! 

I am glad your midwife said that, those strepsils I took last night say do not take when pregnant or breastfeeding but I just had to take them. I felt guilty afterwards but I thought as well I am already 37 weeks now what's going to happen!!

edit: meant to say as well I never heard of anyone getting food poisoning from liver pate!


----------



## emmadrumm77

When my mum was pregant she was told to eat liver alot as it contains iron!!! Didn't do our generation any harm!


----------



## lili24

Hey guys..

My pre-op is at 2pm. I feel like absolute shite! I don't know if it's just hayfever because I get it bad or if I am getting a cold but my throat feels like razor blades and I can't breathe. I really don't need this for Wednesday!! :wacko: Feel like crying! 

It sounds like what you have Linn.. how horrible! :nope: Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili........................You poor thing!! It may just be stress and worry hun, i get hayfever symptoms when i am tired or run down! 
Chin up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 2 days to go xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili oh no, I feel the same yesterday I thought it was hayfever but now I'm thinking strep throat! I am dying... poor you so close to your csection date :(


----------



## lili24

Grrrr I know!! I really don't wanna be sneezing and coughing, it will hurt! Plus don't want to give my baby any germs.. :nope: Need to get better FAST!!

Need to clean my car and fit the car seat base in it, and get all my steriliser etc out ready in the kitchen.... I will be a mum in less than 48 hours :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG bet that sounds so exciting to say???? And obviously a bit scary xxxx

Get plenty of Vit C xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Awwww Lili you will be, if you are still ill try breastfeeding her the colostrum for a couple of days, will stop her from getting ill! Even if you take the tablets afterwards to stop the milk coming in! But if you don't want to ignore what I said, I am not one of those people who think you have to breastfeed, but the colostrum is meant to give them lots of antibodies. I already said if it hurts again I will only feed for a 2-3 days and then quit. 

Isn't it horrid that sore throat? I can't believe I was complaining about a toothache the other day! 

I am planning to get my steriliser and stuff out next week already. I keep getting panic attacks when I get any BH thinking OMG what if I go into labour and nothing is ready. I was so relaxed but the last 2 nights got a bit scared lol


----------



## Delilah

OMG Lili - less than 48 hours - so exciting. Hope you and Linn both feel better, Linn that sounds nasty having such a high temp....

Today I am aching like a 90 year old cow, finding it difficult to move, think he has dropped my bump looks lower today and I am out of breath quick - feel very lucky I have had a relatively straightfoward pregnancy and just hope this last bit isnt going to be from hell.... Emma I have been craving pate all the way through I will buy some now - that is my meal tonight as I'm home alone, crusty bread, pate & butter, mmmmmmm!

Here's my 36 week bump - posted some pics of me and Paul on FB too from yesterday in our back garden. Ok best get back to work - 1 down 3 to go, next one at 11am! 

E&L did you love your new place in Scotland??? Tell us how it went.

Mxx
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 36 week bump.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah go for it, I was just thinking this morning... if all pregnant ladies in Germany can eat pate, then why can't I? It is cooked liver anyway and not raw esp when you buy it from a supermarket. I will buy some too whenever I am ready to go out. 

Thanks hun :hugs: the temp is gone now as I took 2 paracetamol but gosh was I freezing when I woke up. 

I also feel like I had a straight forward pregnancy. I know I was ill a few times, but I have no real gestational complications, my baby has been fine all along and me too. To me the MS in first and second tri was the worst of it all. 

Lovely big bump you got there! xxx


----------



## Hett

D bump is gorgeous! OOOOhhh maybe bubba has moved down, sounds like it! I think my boy has come back up, am not expecting him any time soon and feel like I will be overdue!

Lili what bad luck, I had that horrible poorly feeling last Wednesday (doesn't sound as bad as yours though), scratchy throat, bunged up, shivery and headache, and it went pretty much by the Thursday! So fingers crossed yours might do the same sweetie xxx getting so excited about seeing what Layla will look like! xxxx

2 assignments down, one to polish off now and then done! I had a big presentation on Friday which I felt went quite well, and then got an exam on 11th June!!!! But not holding out to be able to do that! It all depends on if i'm in labour ect so will play it day by day! Just be so relieved when all these essays are in! xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I hated exams!! Would have put me in labour xxxxxx

Yeah Linn, i also feel like it is getting close, but still have done nothing about it! Must sort out the playroom tomorrow morning when DD1 & DD2 are school/nursery. At least then the baby will have some sort of bedroom!
Then i will think about packing hospital bag.....................can't imagine will take more than 5mins to do, which is why i am a so layed back by it, could always do it when i star contractions xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma thats what I am thinking, won't take long to pack it, but I think it will be nice to have it ready... if only I could be arsed! 

Hett hopefully my sore throat is only going to be last for a couple of days, I would be soooo happy. I can't do anything today, it's only 11.40 and I'm already bored to death. My poor DD will have to watch lots of telly today :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hehehehe so will mine!!! My tummy is really aching today, it's like a tummy ache rather than spd related....................really odd.


----------



## -Linn-

I get tummy aches as well Emma, I bet your bean bruised you from all the kicking! mind does... still feels like she's doing somersaults in there :wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

yeah, my tummy is never still.........................I love it....................but today just seems to ache really bad! A good excuse to do NOTHING today xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooh i bought some underwear for my photo shoot on Sunday!!!:blush:
Will be wearing this for some of the pictures!! The others i will have a white shirt on (not done up obviously) and blue jeans. Thought i would at least wear nice undies!!!! My oh is now very excited about me having them done............:rofl: He can't wait to see me posing!!! I on the other hand am really nervous!!! But would so regret not having them done.

Here is the set i have.
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/wom...t;&nbsp;Mother and Baby&nbsp;&gt;&nbsp;Tights


----------



## lili24

Oh FFS! I wrote a big reply and my iPhone deleted it.. Rarrrrrrrr!! 

What did I even say?? :wacko: 
Thanks Hett I hope it's gone by tomorrow, I think the first day is normally the worst. Except if it's hayfever it won't go :nope: Good luck for your last assignments, you are doing so well to think of anything other than babies! :)

Nice bump D! I love the pics in the garden! We haven't done any like that but I think we should. Might do some today although I will look like crap on them. Love that top as well it's so funny :rofl: 

I'm finding it so WEIRD to know exactly when my baby will be arriving. Worrying about all sorts now, just want her to be healthy! Is this normal as d-day gets closer? I find it freaky that I will be handed a baby without doing hours of pushing and labour :shrug: Also I feel mean that she will just be chilling in my womb like any other day then they will just pull her out! Can't be nice, but I suppose labour is not a nice time for babies either. My Mum and Dad are off work all week and my sister is staying off school on Wed cos she will be too excited to do her work she said :lol: can you tell it's the first grandchild? :lol: 

Enjoy your pate Linn!! You've never had food poisoning from it before so I suspect you will live! :haha:

I bet CJ doesn't knowwhat to do with herself today having a day off work :lol: 

Ahh I'm also gonna miss my dog soooo much when I'm in hospital. My little baby :(


----------



## -Linn-

lovely Emma and you can even use it for feeding afterwards!


----------



## lili24

Love it Emma you hot mama!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh no Lili, happened to me this morning but it was my internet that deleted my message :( 

I am also hoping today is the worst day and tomorrow my throat will feel better, I can cope with the coughing but it just hurts so much :( I get hayfever and this definitely doesn't feel like it! 

I would find that weird too, knowing exactly when she'll be here. But it's good as well... labour is meant to prepare them that something is happening, but even if they just pull her out, it will be fine, I'm sure! I can't wait to see pics, will you send me a picture message afterwards? 

:cry: I just realised I can't have pate :hissy: I gave my OH my card to go to toys rus after work and buy some toys for DDs birthday which I want her to have early so she can play with them over the summer and also to get a couple of bits I remembered I need for baby. So I have no money to go to tescos. I only got that one card :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Linn.................that's what i thought!

Lili...............to be honest c/s are much kinder on the baby that natural births!!! Poor little thing have to be squidges and pushed through a tiny hole.............that must be so traumatic for them!!! Thankgod we don't remember being born!!
At least she will be chilling one minute and the next being all wrapped up and looking on her mummy for the first time!! Will be amazing hun........................am soooooo jealous xxx


----------



## Hett

Gorgeous Emma!

My degree is on Early Childhood Studies so its very little person related, but its so hard as I just want to shop and dream about baby! I will finish today!!!

Just had midwife - all normal, still 2/5ths engaged, come on baby moveeee down! Have an appt booked at full term for a sweep, eeeek. I hope I don't need that appt! lol!

xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Hett I hope they can do a sweep for me when I'm full term, but with DD I wasn't offered one until I was term+10... not that it worked anyway!


----------



## emmadrumm77

maybe you were not offered because you were not engaged???? That's why i didn't have one! Baby never engaged until labour......................yes i am odd xxxxxx
Thanks Hett...............I wanted it plain but not slutty like some underwear. My hubby would have been pleased with the full suspeders, belt and more frills!!!! Does he not realise that it just looks so wrong when you have a ball for a tummy????


----------



## -Linn-

no Emma it is common here to have a sweep at term+10. I was engaged at term anyway. At least 3/5th or 4/5th


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh i see xxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma I love your underwear def not slutty :haha: its gorgeous! Lili you should go out side with OH and take some pics - Paul wanted them so that he had one with Nathan so he could show him! I hope I wont be sorry for not having a proper shoot but I dont feel like I would do it justice. 

Hett you are so far along already with your work well done and you have only 16 days to go - eek! 

I think the CS would be easier on the baby too - I really hope that I am not going to be this uncomfortable getting up and down for the next month.... I get my stitch out on Monday so in a way would maybe like him to come early June rather than 14th! What will be will be though. Eating my lunch now 2 more focus groups to get through then home....

Linn ask OH to pick you some up on his way home

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

D-wow, you are strong. more grease to your elbow.
Tash- did they actually think you would want all of them to be staring at your bits in there?
CJ- enjoy your mat leave
Taz- not long now. best wishes


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn i think the pate thing is also do do with the vit A levels in liver. think it more of a risk in first tri tho cos of brain and nerve development. Liver has high levels which are not good early on. also why you need to take prenatal vits rather than normal multivits coe Vit A levels are too high.

Emma....wooooweeee totally and utterly lovely hun. very classy indeed. xxx
Hett well done, big pat on the back for you hun. 


well scotland was lovely. tha camp looks good, post office, spar, soft play area for the kids and a lovely forest park 3 miles down the road which is gonna be fab for bike rides and just getting out for a blow when the girls driving me nuts. 
fairly big towns about 15 mins away. and firends there which will make it a bit easier to settle in. got itchy feet now tho.


----------



## TashTash

Afternoon :)

Well I have done a big fat nothing today so far! Watched drop dead diva and fell asleep on the sofa and then DH turned up for a lunch that i hadnt made lol. He did bring my parcels of tiny baby clothes though :D OMG though i really did order too much! ah well they are really cute, So over lunch me and DH were having the "what baby will wear home from hospital" chat and we now have so many choices we cant decide!! 
I have put them in the wash now so i can get them dried, ironed and put away. Its a miserable day out there though so they will have to be dried in the house.

Feeling really crampy today .............hoping that its a positive sign that D day is coming soon!! Both DH and I were 10 days early so im hoping that he wants to follow in the family way and do the same!! 

We have narrowed our names down to 4 now, Nethan, Finlay, Euan and Caleb - thought we were settled on Finlay but obviously not. Deep down I think he will be Nethan though. The meaning is "gift from god" and after 4 and a half years trying for him he certainly feels just that! Dh also likes the idea that they will both have the same initials though. We have wrote all 4 names down including his middle name "thomas" and his surname on the fridge so we can get to grips with seeing it written down to help us make the decision! lol - No doubt he will come out and will end up being called Bob or something haha. 

going to wash the lunch dishes and watch some more drop dead diva :) 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah your pics are lovely... Paul looks so proud :cloud9: 

OH just rang to see if I'm ok looking after DD until he gets back later, and he said he would get me some. He told me he had a credit card in the kitchen... but well I am not gonig to buy a couple of groceries on a credit card lol, also don't feel good at all so when DD goes down I might just sleep until 4! 

Sorry I know TMI but I know also got vomiting and diarrhea, think I must have got the flu so no point in going to the doctors anyway. Just can't believe I waited for so long for my physio appointment (it's tomorrow) and now it looks like I gotta cancel it :( 

TashTash thats a lovely name choice esp after waiting for so long, I saw on Facebook you got too many clothes for baby too... that is normal!! I still got all DDs clothes some of which have never been worn thats how much she had and I bought tons of new stuff for the baby anyway so she got even more than my DD now. I just packed some newborn and some 0-1 babygros and bodysuits now, I got so many outifts I would still be deciding what to take by the time im in labour so I just won't take any :wacko:


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- sorry about the way you feel. not long now. when you have the first opportunity ,do try and see a dr. lots of hugs.
i personally eat liver a lot. it's encouraged here cos of the iron content.
Hett- yes i felt broody but i just try to curtail my anxiety. and all of them were like ,' when is your bubs coming?' 'you're next' etc
hope you are able to finish your assignment


----------



## Delilah

E&L sounds lovely :thumbup:

Linn maybe you should see if you can order a prescription without seeing doc? Paul is proud as punch isnt he! He is so excited to be a dad!

Tash I'm still laughing at you giving birth with an audience! Someone told me to stand at the bottom of the stairs and yell the child's name so you can hear how it sounds when you are angry/happy etc - might help! Nathan also means gift from god I am really pleased with our name choice - not so sure about Ulysses but Paul wanted it and its his middle name so I dont mind!

So back to pate, given I havent eaten it for over 8 months do you think I will be ok with having some on bread tonight (by some I normally have loads so will have to be careful)? I normally buy Tesco's own brand liver pate that comes in round sausage like shape? Chief's Wife it is good to know you are able to eat it so I must be ok to have some - I hope so. 

I am getting broody too looking at my friends babies who are arriving and we have Layla to welcome on Wednesday - ours will all soon be here ladies 

Good luck Lili, you'll be almost at your pre-op now xx


----------



## TashTash

We have been told not to take baby clothes to the hospital with us as the German hospital dress your baby and wash and change them so if they are wearing their own clothes they will go into the laundry and you wont get them back :( So we will only be taking a couple of bits in for him to wear for photos and when were coming home. Our friends had their baby boy there and when we went to visit he was in an awful pink outfit - That would traumatise me!! But so would not getting his things back! Hopefully we wont be in there for long though! 

Sorry to hear about the D&V must be so draining on you, especially when you werent feeling too great anyways :( 
x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I am sure it is fine, all that stuff is cooked... did you ever hear of anyone getting food poisoning from pate? I think it's better to eat loads lol, at least then you will finish the packed fast, better not keep it open in the fridge for too long! 

DD will be happy, she looooves pate, but I didn't buy any for ages. 

I'm in bed now.. hope DD will sleep soon!


----------



## -Linn-

Tash I think it's different at all the hospitals, my friend had her baby boy not long ago and he was wearing all his own clothes. She also got a gorgeous sleeping bag and all her NUK bottles for free from the hospital!


----------



## TashTash

Aww Gilead dont give you anything to take away for free lol but everything you need when your there is provided - milk, bottles, dummies, nappies, clothes, maternity pads, breast pads etc. 

All the clothes are now washed and drying :) :) :) Cant wait to get it ironed and put away - im such a geek lol 

x


----------



## -Linn-

At least they provide all that.. when I had my DD I didn't have my milk in for ages cause I lost of a lot blood and they made me buy formula milk but I had no change only a ten pound note which the vending machine doesn't take so I had to weight 45 minutes for the midwife with the change while my DD was screaming :( 

Awwww I loved ironing all DDs tiny clothes, this time round I was not that enthusiastic lol... but still ironed all the stuff to make it nice and soft for baby :)


----------



## chief's wife

Emma- well i had to do mine. besides, i have a history of quick labour , so i must pack mine before hand even if i had wanted otherwise
Hett- glad you are progressing with your assignment etc
D-nice bump. hope the aches have eased
lili- sorry hun, do not worry by the time Layla is here , they will give you something at the hosp if you are still feeling ill to treat it plus you if they think your baby will get it, they will give your baby something to prevent that. just like Emma said, vitamin c helps a lot. about 2000mg[2gms] daily builds help to build your immunity


----------



## TashTash

Thats shocking! Luckily the hospital we use is really good and the doctors etc are lovely and if there is anything we want or need we have a liason officer on duty 24 hours a day that we can call on. 

I have been starving today :S just opted for a banana and a yoghurt instead of chocolate, buscuits or haribo that i wanted though haha. I am actually glad i am in work tomorrow morning to give me somthing to do, buut now uberly worried that when im out my waters are goin to break - so ill take a change of clothes in the car with me ..............just in case!! 

x x x


----------



## Delilah

I like your thinking Linn :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Tash I bet they won't just break... mine never did (had them broken in hospital) and I thought not everybodys waters just break, doesn't it mostly happen at night? Think there is a thread on the 3rd tri board right now, have a look where most peoples waters went! OH wants mine to break at tescos or somewhere... but I would be much too emberrassed!


----------



## TashTash

haha if they are goin to go you may as well get the benefits of a free trolley of shopping lol. 

My sisters went in bed with the first and as she was walking around town outside a charity shop...............who then made her pay for the trousers she quickly bought, which i thought was proper rude lol. 

cant believe the sun has come out now after i have filled 5 radiators with the bubs stuff grrrrrrrrrrr 

x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

got my old ticker back...................LOOK!!!!

:dance: :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Hey dudes I'm home. Can't believe I've not gotta go back there or on that monitor ever again! I didn't get told anything I don't know really! Except that they clean you out from up your minnie, and then stick a pain killer up your bum!! :wacko: Nice..

One of the Drs who came to see me was foreign and didn't have the best way with words, made me quite scared going through the risks, but I just have to think it's very rare for that stuff to happen.

I have to be at the hospital for 8 and then the first section normally goes in at 9:15. Don't know if I will be first or second.. They'll probably let me go first when they see what a wreck I'll be!


----------



## nightkd

E&L's mummy said:


> Linn i think the pate thing is also do do with the vit A levels in liver. think it more of a risk in first tri tho cos of brain and nerve development. Liver has high levels which are not good early on. also why you need to take prenatal vits rather than normal multivits coe Vit A levels are too high.

Just what I was going to say :winkwink: It's to do with the Vitamin A levels as to why you're not supposed to eat liver - you're supposed to get plenty of PLANT based Vit A (aka Beta Carotene) but animal based can cause issues with the baby's brain etc and result in birth defects; this suggests to me it would be worse to injest too much Vitamin A (the animal based one) in First/Second Tri, but baby's brain is still developing in third tri and all the organs are being finalised, so I'm just avoiding it until after I've given birth. :) TBH so many different cultures eat the stuff we're told to avoid, some of it is just scare-mongering basically...You have to have a reasonable amount of the Vit A for it to be harmful I think and ANY of the foods we're told to avoid - although the immune system is lowered when you're pregnant...I've never heard of anyone getting food poisoning from it, so it must be a very low risk! :shrug:

I've been eating pretty rare steak still, having milkshakes from fast food places, softish eggs and so on.... Bean is getting beneficial nutrients from this stuff! (Well maybe not so much the milkshake :lol:)..

Anyway, so that's my spew of info for the day :rofl: I just leapt out of bed because a lady is meeting me at my apartment complex with a diaper bag to buy off of her, she said she'd be here 1:30pm, but I got a phone call 10 mins after my first alarm went off (need to shower etc) and didn't realise because my phone's on silent, so I thought "Bloody typical! I bet she's here already!!" leapt out of bed (I was comfy and considering having another hour or two of sleep :( :lol:) got on the computer to check my PM's and she sent me one this morning to say she'd be here around 1:30! So it was either her checking my number worked, or someone else... :shrug:

Ah well. I'm nervous about meeting someone...is that dumb, seen as I flew over to AMERICA to meet some GUY I'd never met before??? :blush::haha:

Hope you're enjoying maternity leave CJ!

I ought to go and have brekkie and get ready before I procrastinate to the point of rushing around later on....

xx


----------



## Hett

Yay E&L last box!!!

Linn - I really feel for you with the d&v and your other symptoms, you are doing so well to stay so positive - I would be on the floor!

I have finished all 3 assignments, well almost! I have done all the hard work! Just got to go up to my Mum and Dad's on Thursday and use their printer as ours is out of ink and print them and also print the appendicies. PHEW.....annnnnnnddddd......relax!!!

Tash I can't believe they made her pay for the trousers!!! I love the name Nethan (and Nathan D), and also love Finlay! We have a long list of boys names, but right the way through we have loved Harry! We are waiting to see what he looks like, but his middle name will be Edward as this is my Dad's name.
I asked OH what he would like the baby to come home in but he said he really didn't mind and I could choose! I haven't taken any proper outfits, just babygrows so he will come home in one of them as they look so comfy and cute in them I think! I have a lovely white one with tiny blue stars over it, but I just can't decide whether I want that to be the first thing he is dressed in or his coming home outfit???! I have only got one proper outfit (a pair of dungarees) for him for newborn as I just love babies in babygrows, but I do have a few more pairs of dungarees and trousers for 0 - 3! 

D your getting through the focus groups, almost done! Haven't looked at photos on fb yet but will do, I keep saying to Toby we need some family shots before bubba is here!

Oh Lili this is so exciting! I am so excited for you, but I can imagine how nerve wracking it must be for you! It will all be great and i'm sure you will look back on it as a positive experience for all of you!


----------



## Hett

Oooo nightkd what is the diaper bag like? xxxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> Hey dudes I'm home. Can't believe I've not gotta go back there or on that monitor ever again! I didn't get told anything I don't know really! Except that they clean you out from up your minnie, and then stick a pain killer up your bum!! :wacko: Nice..
> 
> One of the Drs who came to see me was foreign and didn't have the best way with words, made me quite scared going through the risks, but I just have to think it's very rare for that stuff to happen.
> 
> I have to be at the hospital for 8 and then the first section normally goes in at 9:15. Don't know if I will be first or second.. They'll probably let me go first when they see what a wreck I'll be!

Gosh, before I was pregnant I'd probably have been like "Ewwww!!" but I've lost all self respect while carrying this kid :nope::haha:

Remember to take some deep breaths and get your OH to give you a massage or something, the build up to the op will be worse than the op itself, I bet! And you'll get to meet LO!! :happydance:

:hugs:



Hett said:


> Oooo nightkd what is the diaper bag like? xxxx

It's Peter Rabbit!! :D That was my nursery/bedroom theme when I was little, so I have a soft spot for Beatrix Potter :lol: It looks really nice and has waterproof lining and lots of pockets, bargain at $10! I'm pleased because the diaper bag my mum got me, although lovely, isn't really that practical (changing mat isn't even waterproof!) and it's VERY pink, so DH is reluctant to carry it and so on...

I'll get some pics once I've got it :)

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Playing a bit of video games while drinking coffee  Slept until 10:30 AM today, yikes! We will be cleaning out the storage space and reorganizing it all today, but decided to only start at noon 

Posted about the meeting page 311, here it is again!

Meeting went... well enough. They will cover, provided my boss writes a letter to the physicians-in-chief of the adult hospitals requesting permission for the pediatric hospital physicians to cover. In the meantime, they'll start the official cross-appointment so that there will be no liability issues in the future... Complicated, loads of red tape and stressful for nothing if you ask me. But all ends well, I no longer have to keep my pager on me!!! All this time, they have been covering call (for over 10 years) and this issue of making it official never arose until now, evidently!

ANY vitamin A regardless of the source (animal or vegetable) is NOT good during pregnancy as an excess leads to birth defects. And the whole liver issue: it detoxotifies your body, so in addition to iron it does contain other toxins, so I just avoid it in general. The risk of listeria is bigger than that of high doses of toxins when it comes to liver pâté, but if your body is used to eating pâté already then it's fine. I just tend to eat other types of pâté since I'm not fond of the whole idea of eating an organ whose main job is detoxification :wacko:

Lili, elective C-sections are MUCH easier on babies than the natural birthing process, that's the entire reason I chose this route to start off with :hugs: The most stressful and dangerous outcome is prolonged labour ending in emergency C-section, which my OB told me I was at higher than 25% risk for, hence opting for elective C-section right off the bat. Can't believe you're so close to meeting Layla!!! Hope you feel better soon, don't know about the UK but right now environmental allergies are BAD! Poor DH suffers from them much more than I do!

Linn, with a temp of 39'C you should definitely get checked out!!! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon, you've had a hard run with all sorts of bugs during this pregnancy...

Emma, LOVE your choice of underwear, I'm a polka dot lady myself 

Hett, good job on all the assignments!!! Will you be done school by the time baby arrives? Glad the MW apt went well!

Tash, I'm with you, I bought way too much too!!! Out of the the 4 names you list, I like Caleb best 

E&L your parcel is still not here! :nope: Of course mail is running late today, just because I'm impatiently waiting by the door :shrug: Did you see your house-to-be in Scotland?

D, love the couple bump pics! Reminds me, need to chose our maternity shots so that we get the CD soon and I can share with all you ladies!

KD, great that you're fast accumulating all you need!!!

BTW, decided to go public on FB now that the nursery's final touches are in progress (including name over crib, dead giveaway). Will post a photo, not say anything and see who notices and comments!!! Just need to get a hold of my BIL and one of my sisters first (didn't want family finding out through FB) and then will post photo!!!


----------



## lili24

Ooooh well done Hett! You deserve to put your feet up and relax now and daydream all day about babies! I like Harry and Finlay :) I can't decide on a coming home outfit or first outfit either, but it's mainly cos I have no idea how small she will be, I've got such a selection! I'm gonna sort her hospital bag again later and check I'm happy with it :) 

Yeh KD the build up is the worst! I think the night before is gonna be torture for me, but hopefully once I get there I will put my brave face on and get on with it! The bag sounds lovely, and a bargain! :)


----------



## nightkd

> Preformed Vitamin A is found in supplements, animal sources (meat, diary, etc) and fortified food sources and is recommended that you limit your intake of these kinds of Vitamin A to 3,000mcg. Why, well because it has been found that high doses of preformed Vitamin A may lead to birth defects and liver toxicity.
> 
> Some over the counter prenatal vitamins contain excessive amounts of preformed vitamin A, although most will contain Vitamin A in the form of beta-carotene, the good Vitmamin A form.

This is all I've heard...Apparently beta-carotene is the good 'vitmamin'... Though I'm not sure what a vitmamin is :haha:

The recommended amounts vary wildly though... I was just taking a half dose of my regular vitamins because they contained preformed vitamin A... Probably ought to be taking my vits again at this point....

I was going to mention that I was gonna send DH to look for some vegetarian pate if my cravings got bad enough, but I may just wait until Bean's born and get some proper stuff with little bits of toast...omnomnom!!

CJ: We're not really accumulating at all... I said we were ordering our crib the other day - well that fell through, we're still planning on ordering it this week, but hubby wants to get as close to thursday -payday- as possible (it's on special sale, so we don't want to miss it though!) so it's making me a bit nervous, because knowing our luck, he'll tell me to order it and it'll be sold out or something....think it's being discontinued too... :shrug::dohh: Ah well.

Hopefully the pool will arrive at DH's work today though! That's one thing!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey CJ! :) Glad to hear you are spending the day relaxing, well compared to your normal working day anyway! 

You're right, we need to see those maternity pics!! 

Yeh it's very close now, it has come around really fast since last week! And the best part is.. You're next!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD, not sure where that source came from, but it is not really clear. Beta-carotene is NOT the same thing as vitamin A from a geneticist's perspective. Although it is it's precursor! Vitamin A is a clear teratogen (causing birth defects when taken in excessive doses) whereas beta-carotene is not a teratogen, meaning it does not harm to fetus when taken in large doses... To err on side of caution, I only took the prenatal vitamins, which contain about half the daily recommended dose of vitamin A, assuming one gets the rest from their diet... Not sure how common it is in the UK, but here a lot of young women are on Accutane, an oral med which is a vitamin A analog, for treatment of acne and when they get pregnant by accident, babies can have some serious issues, unfortunately! 

Good luck with your crib, hope it comes through! Ours was discontinued too, and a gift from a friend who's mother used it only twice for her grand-children. The trick was finding a dresser that matched!

Yes Lili, feels weird still being in my pyjamas.... Been having some strange things going on, my bowels are actually over-working in the last 2 days without assistance (been constipated from first tri onwards so this is weird) and getting more and more BHs that are painful. Not sure I'll make it to next week for the C-section! Told DH we need to finalize hospital bags today just in case....


----------



## Delilah

All done for today - I'm whacked. Its hard work being positive when I ache so bad getting up and down! I'm out all day tomorrow then hopefully in the office the rest of the week.

Lili a friend has just sent me a message on FB about CS's and it was really positive and this is what she finished off with - she said both her births one Emergency CS the other Elective CS were amazing: 

I hate it when people are so anti c section, to me it is more important that both mother and child are healthy and safe and the method of how the child gets here to me is irrelevant! and like you say people are so keen to tell you their horror stories. I guess I could make mine sound truly awful but to me it was amazing. I know so many people who have had sections and none of us have had dreadful births, traumatic recoveries etc, in fact I know of many who have suffered more with vaginal births than me! - can you tell I get a bit irate at people lol! I guess what I am driving at is its your birth, it'll be nowhere near the same as anyone elses, so enjoy it, its your own personal story.

Maybe I shouldnt buy pate then... hmmmm or just have a little, now I'm even more confused! Drat now I really want it though!

CJ how exciting going public at last and just a week before Zoelle comes :thumbup:

Harry is a great name! I havent decided on first or coming home outfits yet either I have lots of different ones and so much stuff in the bags....

Are you all bringing comfy clothes to wear in the hospital or just nightwear and a normal clothes to wear home?


----------



## -Linn-

Lovely CJ happy to hear you had a lie in and are not just working on stuff on your leave. 

I slept until 10 minutes ago... oops and so did DD. Temp is back but not so high this time. I will wait until tomorrow if I am the same I will go to the doctors tomorrow. I feel horrible today but really I am used to this, getting bronchitis and colds all the time! 

Thank you so much to all my lovely buddies for all the kind words, make me feel loads better already! 

I will eat the pate then. Really the one I eat contains so little liver anyway... it's not a lot at all. I will not be bulk buying it but felt like I would have to die if I couldn't eat it lol. Others have alcohol and smoke and I will have a little bit of pate.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D, do they have hospital gowns for you to wear? If so, stick with those, since you'll be bleeding a lot and may ruin your own clothes! That's what I've decided to do!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it's definitely comfy clothes for me, as I am bound to be absolutely knackered from sleeping in the hospital, all I'll want is to come home and lie down, I am sure of it!


----------



## -Linn-

Another June baby was born, Natasja32 had her baby boy today... :happydance:


----------



## nightkd

I found an article written by my MW the other day and she suggested using a newborn diaper for initial postpartum bleeding.... Said it helps prevent leakage. Strange because I had a dream the other night that I put a diaper on because Bean was weeing and pooing and I still hadn't given birth :wacko: :lol:

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nat had the same due date as me!!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Delilah

I'm not sure CJ I can ask tomorrow night when we do our hospital tour - I have lots of nightwear but only one set of clothes for coming home in for me and I wondered if it was common for new mums to sit around in nightwear all day! 

Congrats to Natasja, and of course we have Taz being induced on Saturday - OMG its going to be a busy few weeks for us Junebugs - we need an album or a thread on here for all of our babies pictures!

Well the best laid plans and all that nonsense, I am now not in the office all week I am out all day Friday and possible at clients on Wednesday afternoon too... grrrr


----------



## Junebug_CJ

nightkd said:


> I found an article written by my MW the other day and she suggested using a newborn diaper for initial postpartum bleeding.... Said it helps prevent leakage. Strange because I had a dream the other night that I put a diaper on because Bean was weeing and pooing and I still hadn't given birth :wacko: :lol:
> 
> x

OMG too funny, weird dream! But good idea, may work better than maternal pads!


----------



## chief's wife

E&L- glad you like your new location. sounds an exciting place


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Nat had the same due date as me!!!! Yikes!!!

I think they changed it as her ticker was the same as mine for weeks now... she was induced early. Last year she had a stillborn so this pregnancy was a very worrying time for her... so I am sooooo happy she is holding him in her arms now!


----------



## lili24

Yeh Nat was induced today, she wasn't allowed to go past 37 weeks. So happy for her! :happydance:

Thanks Delilah! I love all you girls.... seriously I can't thank you enough! I don't even think I would turn up at the hospital on Wednesday if it wasn't for you lot! In fact I wouldn't have even got through the last 10 weeks, I'd have had a breakdown by now!! 

Basically I've packed all nightwear, a combo of nighties and PJs, I also have one set which is 'loungewear' if you know the type? It's comfy pants and top, you could wear them to bed if you wanted but they don't look like PJs :) I'm actually gonna wear the outfit I will come home in to go to the hospital on Wed.. Cos as soon as I get there I will be changing into a hospital gown. That will save space in my bag! 

CJ I have been having the same this last week! Each CTG has shown a lot of BH, they are more intense than I've had previously. Also A LOT of bowel movements. This all started a week ago and I'm still here so hopefully you will make it. I think our bodies are just gearing up!

Linn can you get picture messages on your new phone?


----------



## E&L's mummy

echo what you said Linn about Nat. sh has been so worried bless her and understandably. soo pleased for her. 

right must close this and help DD1 with her homework....food and farming in germany...internet research. god knows where we start. laters ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay E&L your parcel just arrived!!! LOVE the gift! So original, told DH to find the baby clothes and he couldn't  THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## lili24

Hahaha :) Lovely aren't they CJ xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Linn can you get picture messages on your new phone?

yea I do, I hope I will get one on wednesday! 

I am so upset now :cry: OH just rang to let me know that he will be bringing home those toys I send him to get for DD and then be taking out his mate (who has no money for petrol :dohh:) to a job interview. And I am soooo upset I know I don't sit here all day writing about it but I genuinely feel really horrible, all this time I was just waiting for him to come home and now he will go out again straight away. I just told him on the phone that obviously he doesn't give a flying f**k about me if he does that without even asking me if it's fine by me. Now he put the phone down and I know he will go out all night not eat any of the dinner I made him and so on... Sorry for the rant, but I feel so bad now I can't stop crying :(


----------



## lili24

Linn don't cry :hugs:

Why is he taking this friend? Surely he is responsible enough to go to his own job interview. You need him at home with you when you are feeling so rubbish!! He needs a kick up the bum xx


----------



## -Linn-

its not even a good friend, you know just someone we know that lost their job... yes that is bad and he asked OH about when the open day at his place is the other day so OH told him it was today. He always helps anyone who asks, he can't say no. I am just upset he didn't even ask me if I was ok. I know I am overreacting, he really just upset me. I also told him we weren't social services and why did he have to drive the guy!!


----------



## Delilah

Oh Linn I'm sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish we were closer I am home alone tonight I could come and eat your delicious meal xxxx

Listen you are not well so try to not fight and feel worse after he goes - hopefully his friend (if the roles were reversed) would do the same for him and he shouldnt be home too late - maybe you could do your hosptial bag instead :growlmad: ***I say as I duck to avoid the flying cushion*** :hugs:

I'm going home now I have a list and nothing is getting ticked off it so time to shut down and leave - my bloody service cost me £304 today which includes 2 new tyres but OMG wasnt expecting it to be so much....


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I don't know if his friend would do the same, if it was someone close then fair enough but he hardly knows this guy. Just for once he should have put me first, no won't fight... hahah I can't. He doesn't fight. He just puts phone down or walks off. I bet he won't even come home now. 

I am making a roast as chicken was not defrosted last night, I guess apart from DD noone will eat. Lol all that food, thanks Marie and Lili I feel better cause you are so kind to me!!


----------



## Delilah

Linn roast chicken sandwiches for tomorrow lunchtime - yum yum, try to enjoy your evening sweetie xx

E&L's gift is lovely I havent dismantled mine yet - let me know when its ok to post pics on my album!

The evening receptionist in our building has just said to me (think high pitched squeal as I walk downstairs towards her desk) "OMG look at the SIZE of you no way will you last ANOTHER 4 weeks, I bet you dont last till morning hahahaha" - how rude and to make it worse I am totally mechanical with my movements today so feel like I'm in slow motion.... 

CJ I'm sorry I didnt make it to the post office it is only next door to our building too but I didnt finish on time to catch the post so it will go in the morning - I'm being crap today...

OK I'm signing off and going home to finish the rest of my work that I should be doing now lol xxx


----------



## chief's wife

Natasja- congrats. 
D- i will wear comfy clothes.the good thing is that when any of my clothes get soaked , my ward assistant will wash them for me. they do everything for you until you are discharged, including massaging you with hot water, bathing the baby, changing diapers , cuddling the baby at night by your bedside while you rest etc. more like advanced room service.[ but maybe because it's a private hosp. govt. hosps maybe different.]

KD- here they stick a pad in your v to soak excess blood. but they change it often for you . like every 20 mins depending on the bleed.[ the nurses/ mws do that by themselves. drs too do that for you]
CJ- enjoying your leave from work ,i suppose
lili- everything will be ok. i believe you are in safe hands


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D, no worries hun, I know how busy you are!!!
Linn, I understand why you're upset :hugs: Men just don't think things through though, he thought he was being helpful to this guy who lost his job, and it didn't even occur to him that you might be hurt :hugs: They're just not wired the same way women are... DH does stuff like this to me all the time :nope:

Right, it's 1:30PM, will shower now and get my day started  Tackle storage space, sigh....


----------



## -Linn-

CJ you are 100% right and now to him I'm a nasty cow cause he is only doing something nice!! Glad I am not the only one whose OH would do stuff like that, I think I am over sensitive tonight as I feel so ill and horrible. 

I am loving how you don't start your day until 1.30 :) 

I will stop crying now and try make the best of the rest of the day with DD!


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> I found an article written by my MW the other day and she suggested using a newborn diaper for initial postpartum bleeding.... Said it helps prevent leakage. Strange because I had a dream the other night that I put a diaper on because Bean was weeing and pooing and I still hadn't given birth :wacko: :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> OMG too funny, weird dream! But good idea, may work better than maternal pads!Click to expand...

I keep having dreams like that and when I wake up I think it's perfectly normal, then throughout the day I start thinking about it and I'm like "WTF?!" :haha:

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh soo pleased you got it CJ and that you like it.

D think its safe to post piccies now hun. altho you all have the same just with gender tweeks. 

Linn...oh hun. wish i was nearer. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

D and Linn do you want me to come do some bashing on these people upsetting you??? :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, it's at least once per week where I get upset with DH because he does stuff like this!!! And I realize I'm over-sensitive but I still always feel like he owes me an apology... Had another big fight Friday night over something ridiculous... I understand completely how you feel!

And now I'm pissed off with my sister... We're trying to talk to all our family before posting the sex on FB. Left a message on her phone Saturday and yesterday she didn't call back, so sent her an email today asking her to phone. She says she won't have the time, just text her the sex :nope: I say no, way too impersonal. She says no matter, just post on FB and she'll find out that way???? And she's the legal guardian! Completely uninterested... Sent her an email back: did I do or say something to upset you? Why don't you want to talk to me??

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh dear CJ. will swap you for my sister, who is also guardian for my girls, who thinks it will be a fab idea to travel over on the train the night before my section and stay till the following day and come in see baby and get back on the train for 3 hours home! she says she wants to help out but i really dont think i want both my parents and her staying the night before my section. and the list doesnt start till 12 noon so i may not even have had the baby before she needs to get her train. 

sorry im ranting now arent i?
right back to supporting........maybe she already knows hun?? or has a hunch so its not a big surprise for her. i dunno.


----------



## Hett

Linn - sorry sweetie, you are having such a rotten time and don't deserve it. Your right to enjoy the rest of the day with DD, and your not a nasty cow at all, I would have reacted in exactly the same way xxxxxx

kd funny dream!

Chief's wife your hospital sounds amazing!! :)

CJ glad your relaxing a bit now your on mat leave! Exciting news about going public on fb! Oh CJ sorry about your sister, just read it - what a pickle xxxxx

D when do you finish for work hun? Made me laugh out loud about the hospital bag packing suggestion to Linn and the flying cushion! xxxx

Congrats to Nat! Fab news, am so very pleased for her and her family xxxxxx

My OH came home and has bought me a DS lite for a present for getting my uni work done! (although I still need to print them and do appendicies!) He said it is for in the hospital if I can't sleep etc and to say I have looked after the baby well, I love him so much. We don't have alot of money and he never buys many treats for himself and buys me this xxxxxx I want to get him an indian head massage as a present to say thank you for looking after me when I have been pregnant as he has been so kind and loving.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hett - the way I reacted got me nowhere though, he is in a mood with me now, cause of how I spoke to him. I know he didn't mean bad but I felt so let down. DD is so cute, she asked me if I'm happy again, when she is so sweet I can't help but smile! 

I will give her dinner in a minute and then play with her for a bit before she goes to sleep! Hope this evening will be better than the rest of the day. 

Lovely present you got hun :) 

Thanks for everything, don't know what I would do without you lovely ladies on here.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Was hoping for an update Emma, hope you're OK!!! :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

That's strange CJ, sorry your sister doesn't appear particularly interested. :hugs: I have family telling me I mustn't post that Bean is born on FB before ringing them... Think I might just prepare email birth announcements that I can get DH to send off to each of them once she's here...I'd rather not have to be worrying about talking to each and every one of them right after Bean is born. :shrug:

Our swimming pool is unlocked, so I'm hoping that it might be open a little bit early, so we might be able to go for a paddle tonight!!! Hope I don't sink from the excess weight!! :rofl:

Just met with the lady with the changing bag, it's a real bargain for $10! In good condition and made from a nice, fairly sturdy material :) She was nice too, had to rush off because her daughter was in the car, but I get so nervous talking to people I don't know (seriously, I met my husband on the internet! :wacko::lol:) so.... I really need to start arranging to go to local meets and stuff, I've been invited to a couple now! Just want to wait until Bean is here....

Speaking of Bean - she's absolutely kicking me and moving around so much right now! Don't know what her problem is! :lol: I'm really quite swollen because it's so warm here right now, I just started packing stuff again and might do some more nursery decoration work (wall letters etc) but my back started to ache and I'm getting moreeee swollen just from putting some bits and pieces in bags and boxes :dohh:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ thank you so much, you make me feel so much better, I feel like I'm owed an apology but realise I could have phrased things a bit more nicely too!! 

He came home already now and is playing with DD upstairs.. I am still a little bit mad, but not crying anymore. 

Sorry to hear about your sister :( 

So what is wrong with Emma did I miss something? Went back a few pages but couldn't see.


----------



## Hett

Linn Emma has popped an update on fbook xxxx

Just ate so much choccy - I just love the stuff!

Glad OH is home now Linn and you are feeling a bit better, will you still be able to have your roast? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I guess I can still have my roast, it's cooked been sitting on the cooker for a while now, but not feeling very hungry. Will probably have some later! 

I will look on Facebook, thanks! x


----------



## BabyJayne

Hey ladies.

Just wanted to pop by and see how all you Junebugs are. I had a midwife appt today and Pip is 3/5s engaged and the MW booked me in for a sweep on my due date if things haven't already started by then. It sounds silly, but I am just starting to believe that this is really going to happen! MW said that if I do go over, they would probably look to induce on June 11 or 12. It is so strange to actually have a date that I will def have this wiggly little bean by. I am really going to have a baby!! x


----------



## Hett

Oh ladies I meant to ask, what do BH feel like? Earlier today I noticed (purely cos I was touching my tummy) that it was rock solid, but I didn't feel any different, no pain, pressure or anything! And it was just because I was touching my tum that I noticed the solidness of it! Is this a BH?!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hett, my BH's used to be just that: tightening, with rock hard bump but no pain. Only in the last few days have I started having some pain with them...


----------



## Hett

Thanks CJ! I just had another and now my bump is squidgy again so I think they must be BH! Sounds odd but i'm very excited as means things are getting sort of ready!

I am looking at DS games on eBay!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm addicted to my DS! DH just got us both the Nintendo XL - he got money back for selling his school books and bought us these!


----------



## Hett

What games do you like CJ?! I am looking for some! OH got me brain training which my brain age is 60....
But I like arcade games, not too hard but ones that will keep me occupied, I am looking at Teris DS, Balloon pop, and Jewel Quest Expeditions! Simple pleasures ey?!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I have had BHs since 17 weeks, but with DD they never did anything. I heard often women are not aware of them. Mine are sometimes painfull now.. but not often and not for long! I am still not thinking I'm ready soon, but you never know!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Zoo Keeper is awesome! I love Tetris too.
I also like Scrabble.
I often play Mario Kart 
LOL my brain age is apparently also in the 50-60s


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and the Professor Layton ones are really good too! Puzzle solving with a story line. There are 2 now


----------



## -Linn-

morning everybody :) 

hope you are all well! My OH still apologised last night... but I am not feeling any better at all. My temp was only 37.8'C this morning but I still feel like I'm dying. Not sure wether to make a doctors appointment as I feel like I wouldn't be able to walk there (it's a 2 mile round trip with going to the pharmacy on the way back.)

I hope everybody is well. How are you Emma? 

Lili less than 24 hrs now :)


----------



## Delilah

Linn make a docs appt hon xx

Just seen Emma's update on FB - Emma are you ok today? Do as the doctor orders Mrs xx

Hett what a lovely surprise from your OH - enjoy your new toy!!! I dont plan on finishing work until the baby gets here :nope: and will be straight back as soon as I can access emails etc when I get home.

CJ I think your sister is being very insenstive (sorry) esp given she is Zoelle's guardian - personally I would consider this a privilage and be very involved :growlmad: don't let it upset you too much and ruin your last week with just you and DH

OK I'm off for the day, got to be in Kendal for 11am, at least its a nice day and the drive to clients will be quite pleasant. Also got my hosptial tour tonight at 7pm so need to leave Kenday by 4.30pm to make sure I get back to the office and to the appt on time.

Have a wonderful day ladies, hope you're feeling OK Lili for tomorrow :hugs: this time tomorrow Layla will be here :happydance: :happydance:

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I made the appointment and I'm taking my phone and OH is leaving his on all day he said. I feel really dizzy and horrible when I walk around. But I am leaving in 10 minutes for my appointment at 10! On the way back I will go to tescos and get some coke or something, I really need some energy. 

One good thing about this flu thingy I got, I got no heartburn anymore! Don't ask me how that works out, but not complaining about that. Admittedly I haven't been eating loads but water would give me heartburn before! 

Delilah have a good day, here it's looking nice as well. Inside it's already 20'C which is promising.. I can't decide if I'm hot or cold today!


----------



## Hett

You are amazing D! I just can't believe you are still going, your doing so fab!

I would go to the docs Linn if you can - does OH ever come home at lunch time and could give you a lift? Or could you get a later appt for when he comes back from work or is that too late?

I was in the bath today and pushed on the side of the bath to get myself out and my hand slipped so I fell back down in the bath and bumped by bum very hard (and the side of my tummy on the side of the bath but not very hard). My bum and side is quite sore but baby is moving since the fall, I spoke to the midwifes and they said just check his movements and if he slows down or I start bleeding to go in. I will monitor it over the morning and see. Made me a little fed up as this is the 2nd fall I have had while pregnant and I just feel like I want him out so I can look after him in the real world now.

My friends water broke this morning! Was meant to be meeting up with her and 3 other pregnant ladies (our NCT group) for lunch today! Will just be the 4 of us now!!!! So excited for her! xxxxxxx

Hope all are ok! Thanks CJ for the ds game tips! I am watching a few on eBay and will buy 3 or 4 from there as they are so cheap and I don't need new ones as will probably get bored of them after a few weeks! Got my brain age down to 40 today!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Hett

Sorry Linn I missed your post, glad you got your appt, and good idea with the coke xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun... I am off now! Sorry to hear about your fall :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Good luck for your appointment Linn :hugs: 
Hett glad you're okay. Keep an eye on the movements but I'm sure he is well cushioned in your big bump :flower: 
Emma hope you're better today too! 
Lots of people needing hugs today lol. 

How amazing does CJ look ladies on the newest bump pic? Love the wall letters too! And your sister needs a kick up the butt!! 

Have a nice day D.. You're doing amazing at this stage, I could fall asleep just Reading about your busy days lol. 

As for me, just shit shit shit that's all I can say today. I've been up most of the night vomiting acid. It's not til tomorrow so why am I starting with the nerves now!! I gave all my breakfast to the dog :nope:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies.......................So sorry i have not been on here to update you all :flower: Big sloppy kisses to you all for worrying :kiss:
Yeah i posted yesterday about my tummy aching, anyway it just didn't feel right and was so tender just to touch it. I rung the hospital and explained what was happening and told them that it was definately not the start of anything as the pains were general, but not at the bottom of my bump. They asked me to come in.
I went in and was strapped to a moniter and baby was chilling out, hb was 110-120, however the moniter also pointed out that i am having BH every 3-4mins......................Hmmmmmmmmm i know i was having them alot but actually lying down and not moving, i was aware how regular they were. They asked me if i was concerned................."nope"...................Anyway various Dr's came in to see me, and no-one could determine what was wrong, as all bloods and urine was clear. I told them that i am happy with the BH's as the baby isn't even engaged at all!!! So am not worried that i will give birth anytime soon. Baby was and is moving fine, so was not worried about that, was just worried that maybe i had ruptured something or that my womb was about to burst.
After 4hrs, i was asked if i wanted to stay and be monitered further or just go home, by now the pains had virtually gone, even though the BH's hadn't. They put it down to maybe over doing it, as 4hrs of laying down seemed to have cured the pains???
All ok now.......................except have got a sore throat!! Woke up 4 times last night in need of a Halls soother.

Right Essay over!!!!!!!!

Lili...........................8am tomorrow!!!! WooHoo.............so excited for you hun, i hope you are the first in xxx I have a picture phone, so Please send me a pic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nat..............Congrats on your baby boy xxxx

Linn...............Sorry i wasn't around for you yesterday. My OH is just as bad, and probably worse. When i had mastitis with DD2, it was so bad that i had a temp of over 40, and i passed out with a friend!!! Anyway that night all i wanted was a bit of TLC, as DD2 was 3 weeks old..................Guess what??? He decided to go out on the piss with some mates!!!! Was sooooooooooooo Upset and to be honest will never ever forget that!!!

CJ.................Your sister needs a kick up the bum. How rude and ungrateful!! I wonder what is up with her????

Hett..........Your OH sounds fab hun, what a lovely idea to buy you a DS!!! That is just so sweet!!! Can i borrow him :rofl:
BH's feel like a tightening of the tummy............is wierd. Mine don't hurt, but sometimes they make me catch my breath, all depends on how baby is lying.

That's me done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh Emma glad you are ok and at home now. It sounds like your hospital are very thorough and looking after you well! What you said about your OH leaving you with mastitis and a 3 week old baby made me cross and I would have been upset too. 

Lili you poor thing, is the sickness nerves do you think? This time tomorrow it could all be over! What time do you have to go in tomorrow?

Bubby is being a wiggle bum so I think he is ok, I will keep an eye on him though, think I just was a bit shocked xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am sure he will be fine Hett.............it is amazing how padded we are for them!

Lili...............Spoke to a friend MW and she said that when you have your spinal/epidural put in, that make sure you tuck your knee's right up, so you are in a ball shape as this opens up the spaces in your spine, and is less painful...............xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks. Yeh it's definitely nerves, I don't want to be nervous though, hate being sick, but it's obviously playing on my mind. I wish I could go there right now and get it over with cos tonight will be the worst night of my life I think :nope: 

Water won't even stay down so I'm just having lolly ices. Eugh :( 

Glad you aren't worried Emma, you are so laid back! Take it easy today, who has got the girls? Xx


----------



## lili24

Oh Hett I have to be there at 8am, then depending if I am first or second to go in it will be done about 9 or 10 o clock :o


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..................DD1 is at scool till 3pm and DD2 is at Nursery till 1pm...................Ah Bliss xxxx


----------



## BigMumma01

Hi, can i join you all?
I am due June 28th and having a little boy xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Of course you can xxxx Welcome to Junebugs xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

awww Lili, I always get sick when I'm nervous and diarrhea too!! Hope you feel better, I guess nothing much you can do, as it is very natural for you to feel nervous. 

Emma did I pass my germs to you through the forum? I woke up every 30 minutes with pains in my throat and sinus pains and coughing :( 

Sorry to hear about your pains, but glad they couldn't find anything wrong. My bump goes sore and tender sometimes, but not so much that I would have rang the hospital yet. 

I just got back from the GPs. It was a new one from Nigeria, reminded me of you chief's wife... he was absolutely lovely. I left there with a veery long prescription. He said my entire chest is wheezy :( I have been put on 2 inhalers, antibiotics, steroid tablets, antihistamines and steroid nose spray :wacko: I think I need to set 10 clocks to remember to take all that stuff. And on Friday I have to go back, he said I sound very asthmatic and now got a bad cold on top of that! 

Anyway I am sooooo glad I am back home, it was so hot outside and I was walking sooooo slowly! Bought myself some treats at tescos :) So hopefully DD will let me relax now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow Linn.............are you thinking of setting up your own pharmacy? :haha:

Glad you got sorted though, i hope they work xxx

Odd.................Just read my notes and the dr put NOT engaged but the midwife put 4/5 palp.....................Either way baby is staying away from "there" for a bit xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol Emma, I am just glad I am not paying for my prescriptions cause that would have cost me more than £50 if I would have had to pay!! 

Maybe baby was 1/5th engaged briefly. Mine sometimes is, I can tell when I pee it hurts a bit and it won't come out very fast lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

yeah, 4/5th palp is 1/5 engaged.....................must have popped it's head up for the Dr xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BigMumma01

emmadrumm77 said:


> Of course you can xxxx Welcome to Junebugs xxxxx

thanks lovely!!


----------



## Hett

Welcome BigMumma01 - wow fully engaged???!!!! Do you think he will be here early? xxx

Linn I was just about to say that would cost you a bloomin' fortune if you had to pay! Brilliant that you have lots of stuff to hopefully make you feel better!

I have just taken advantage of the free nhs services and registered at a dentists and got an appt! I booked OH in too, poor thing he is dreading it as thinks he will need lots of fillings - he hasn't been for ages, well not since we got together which is over 6 years ago!

Oh Lili tonight will be very nerve wracking I bet, but its just so exciting, do you have to stop eating and drinking at a certain time? At least it will be done early in the morning whether you are first or second!


----------



## -Linn-

Hett, I once had to pay for 6 items and nearly passed out in the pharmacy. But now I am exempt I ask them to prescribe everything... gaviscon, rennie, paracetamol, E45... stuff I would normally buy over the counter, saves you a fortune! Good luck for the dentist appointment, I definitely need a filling, had that horrid toothache and saw where it needed filling when I checked in the mirror. But my dentist is in another town so won't go for a couple more weeks if the pain doesn't come back.


----------



## BigMumma01

Hett said:



> Welcome BigMumma01 - wow fully engaged???!!!! Do you think he will be here early? xxx
> 
> Linn I was just about to say that would cost you a bloomin' fortune if you had to pay! Brilliant that you have lots of stuff to hopefully make you feel better!
> 
> I have just taken advantage of the free nhs services and registered at a dentists and got an appt! I booked OH in too, poor thing he is dreading it as thinks he will need lots of fillings - he hasn't been for ages, well not since we got together which is over 6 years ago!
> 
> Oh Lili tonight will be very nerve wracking I bet, but its just so exciting, do you have to stop eating and drinking at a certain time? At least it will be done early in the morning whether you are first or second!

Hey, thanks!!!
Midwife said it is early for him to be engaged, but can stay fully engaged for 6 weeks... so will take me to my due date.. so not holding my breath.. would be ncie if he came at 37 weeks.. but i doubt he will.. i will jsut be waddling and uncomfortable for ages!haha


----------



## lili24

Yay Linn that's a lot of drugs! Drugs are good :lol: Hope they start working for you quickly!! 

Hett I'm not allowed to eat or drink anything after midnight tonight. So it just means no breakie in the morning.. I won't feel like eating anyway but no drinks is the worst! I must drink about a pint of water through the night :nope: 

Welcome BigMumma xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Lili I was pleased he prescribed all that stuff, he was lovely kept explaining to me that the stuff is not harmfull for the baby and so on. I just want to feel better, would have been upset if he hadn't prescribed anything! 

At least your section is first thing in the morning so you don't have to be without any drinks for too long. I was not allowed to drink or eat throughout nearly my entire labour, it was soooo hot and I was soooo thirsty :( 

Aaaaahhh it's so soon, tomorrow you will meet baby Layla :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma glad you and baby are ok hun. 
Linn pleased you had a nice doc and got some goodies.

Lilli, i will be exactly the same the night before hun and ive done this before. its totally natural. try and keep your fluids up cos the last thing you need is veins hiding cos you are a touch dehydrated. i know how you feel about needles. :hug: anything else you need to ask or talk thru please get in touch. i cant wait to hear she is here. who is updating for you so i can harrass them?? :haha:

i know ive missed people out, sorry but hugs if you need them.

prob wont be back online now till the morning. having a very bad day. see you all tomorrow. xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I can update for you Lili if you like, I will be awake and at home all day!! Or we might all get a text and the fastest of us can update on this thread lol. 

I am so excited for you :)

Why are you having a bad day E&L? Sorry to hear it!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i can Lili....................Think he is going to text me and Linn?? Not sure??


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooh sorry must have posted the same time Linn xxxx

Who ever Lili xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma... let's fight for it :haha: Doesn't matter who does it, but I will be impatiently waiting to hear the news, that's for sure!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah me 2.............................The heat is on :rofl:

We will prob update at the same time xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

you might be out taking your DDs to school :haha: I will take my laptop and mobile upstairs to bed with me so I can stay in bed in the morning while waiting for the update :) 

I am so annoyed my nose is blocked I can't breathe through it and it's doing my head in, I know such a pointless comment but I had to complain about it :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!
Linn, glad to hear you're being looked after properly, finally someone who seems to know what they're doing for you! Hope you feel better soon!

Lili, I'm so excited for you I could do a little jig  I agree with Emma, roll up as tight as bump will let you for the spinal. I'll be doing exactly this myself in one week, it'll be just fine hun! And thanks for the compliment! I had just had my hair done in the photo, I must admit ;-)

Emma, so glad to hear it was nothing, but slow down girl!

E&L hope your day gets better hun, hugs!

D, hope you're still feeling OK. Not sure how you do it, my ankle (where I had my fracture last summer) is hurting now when I walk. Sigh... I thought it was healed!

E&L and Emma, will post photos of the gifts when I come home this afternoon! Our cleaning lady is here so DH and I will head out for breakfast, groceries and a bit of shopping... I've decided to cook something every day and start filling our freezer with dinner items. DH makes amazing spaghetti sauce, I'm make chicken chili, veggie lasagna, a noodle casserole and get the ingredients for a few slow cooker meals as well...

Hett, hope you get the games you want on eBay!! Played Zoo Keeper again for a few hours yesterday and thought of you 

Welcome BigMumma!

Hope everyone is feeling good, hugs to all, I'm off for now!


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls 

How is everyone today?? I am really quite crampy and have back ache..................surly cant be like this for another 12 days...........or longer?? Im guessing 2 days for the baby as both DH and I were 10 days early lol.

Dh is working til about 11pm tonight :( I have just text him and asked him to phone the stupid woman who asked us to babysit tonight as "we owe her one" even though we have done ALOT for them since they babysat for our friends who were visiting as a favour. I mean hello im 38 weeks pregnant why would she ask me to look after her 18 month old poorly baby?!?!? grrrrrrrrr im not best pleased like! This woman cannot look after her child for more than a few days without "needing to go out" or giving him to her parents for the weekend. That and the fact all week she has been posting all over facebook how sick her poor child is and that he wont sleep at night etc etc etc ..........can you tell she has wound me up lol. She cornered DH last night on the phone though so he couldnt say no at all - I knew she would want something as thats the only time she ever phones us so i told DH to tell her i was in the bath. 

Im off now to iron the clothes we got yesterday as they werent dry to do them yesterday. :) 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks CJ, it was a new GP and he was really nice! He didn't mind prescribing stuff lol, just told me to stay clear of anti inflammatories but I already knew that. 

I agree with Lili, you look gorgeous, I love that pic! 

Enjoy breakfast with DH :) 

Delilah I forgot to ask, did you ever have the pate, or did you leave it in the end? I bought some today. The whole packet is 175grams and only %25 liver, so really like nothing and I am not going to even have half today. So I am happy :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> you might be out taking your DDs to school :haha: I will take my laptop and mobile upstairs to bed with me so I can stay in bed in the morning while waiting for the update :)
> 
> No i won't!!!! :haha: I get back at 9.15am.........................ha ha ha


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash you don't want to be looking after a poorly toddler right now, trust me!! My DD had a little cold and now I am sitting here dying :( I got the worst cold ever from my DD and hers was really mild. I tell you it is not nice coughing and blowing your nose all the time with a huge bump. Just tell her you are not well enough right now and will do it another time. 

If she won't stop bothering you tell her you came down with diarrhea or something!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls.....................I had pate for lunch!!! After all that talk of it!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> you might be out taking your DDs to school :haha: I will take my laptop and mobile upstairs to bed with me so I can stay in bed in the morning while waiting for the update :)
> 
> No i won't!!!! :haha: I get back at 9.15am.........................ha ha ha
> 
> Fair enough.. just thought I had an advantage there :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## emmadrumm77

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Linn xxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-lots of hugs. hope you feel better
D- until baby comes, and go straight back to it? wow! strong
CJ- lots of hugs. your sister did not do the best. but maybe does not know how to express her excitement. some people are like that
Hett- so nice of your OH
lili-very soon. best wishes
Emma- hugs. chill


----------



## lili24

Why is this day going so bloody slow!!!!!!!

E&L hope you're okay xxxxxxxxx

You girls are funny! I asked about when I'd be able to text and ring people and they said it'd be when I get on the postnatal ward, so after we've spent about an hour in recovery. I'll let you know asap and send a pic if I can. I'll update facebook later if I can get 3g on the ward :lol:

Tash 2 days!! Ooooh I hope so for you! Xx

Is Layla gonna be Junebug number 7 then :) Or is someone gonna jump in before me tonight I wonder :haha


----------



## -Linn-

Lili my OH took pics with his phone in theatre lol... Anyway I will be waiting all morning! 

:haha: it's going slow cause you are excited about tomorrow, that's always the way. Mine is going slow too, not done any housework so just sitting down is so boring and time is going too slow :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

No happygal is 5cm and on delivery floor as we speek xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn and Lilli...i dont know whats the matter :cry:

wonder who will be the first baby born in june????


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't even realise she was due in June, thought she was May I guess Layla will be number 8 then :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> Linn and Lilli...i dont know whats the matter :cry:
> 
> wonder who will be the first baby born in june????

Massive :hugs: I get days like that E&L... if you want to chat we are here!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> Linn and Lilli...i dont know whats the matter :cry:
> 
> wonder who will be the first baby born in june????
> 
> Massive :hugs: I get days like that E&L... if you want to chat we are here!Click to expand...

i know. thanks. :hugs:
baby has dropped massively, bottom of bump sore again, period pain and just want to sleep. threw up this morning aswell. just not having a good day and i missed hubby coming home for lunch cos me and DD2 were having a nap in bed and he didnt want to wake me so just had his lunch and went back to work. i miss him :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

awwww E&L I was feeling all bad last night... it is hard when you feel physically unwell, trust me I know what I'm talking about. Your feelings are normal! Hubby will be back soon. Of course he didn't want to wake you hun :hugs: 

Emma I just checked according to her ticker happygal is due in 3 days so she is May not June!!


----------



## littlepne

Hi everyone!

E&L :hugs:

Lili - good luck for tomorrow and I've just noticed you've hit 38 weeks! Wow!

All this talk of babies is making me both nervous and jealous! Got more freaked out when my mw booked my next appt in 2 weeks and that's the 1st June!!! Eek!

I'm not a fan of pate at all... my weakness is brie and haven't had any in soooo long, I can't eat it in moderation either it's a whole block at once!


----------



## -Linn-

oh littlepne do you think you will still make it to your next midwife appointment? I got mine on Friday at 37+5 and then the next one will be at 39+5 and I am sure this is not my last appointment with this midwife. I think once I'm overdue I will be going to the hospital for monitoring and a sweep though! 

ohhhh don't like brie, but loved my pate today :)


----------



## littlepne

I think so, doesn't feel like anything's changing much in there. You've just reminded me I forgot to ask how long they let me go overdue - pregnancy brain!! Don't think I'll go too far over (or I hope not) but just want a definite end date iykwim

DH thinks I'm going early though. One of our friends was due on the 13th and had her baby last night so now he thinks every little ache and I'm going into labour lol bless him


----------



## TashTash

I phoned DH earlier and he has called the ppl we were supposed to be babysitting for and told them :D makes me feel so much better! I just dont feel comfortable in their house either at the best of times never mind now!

I have just ironed all the bubs stuff so off to work out what goes with what so i can hang it in his wardrobe lmao - I should of taken a photo or something as i have no idea which t-shirt goes under which dungarees or anything lmao 

Then im goin to lay on the sofa and watch some more drop dead diva - I actually love it and only have 4 episodes of the series left and only started watching it yesterday!! Think i might just have to go onto house or lost or something with a bit more substance after this haha 

x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tash it took me all of 2 days to watch Drop Dead Diva 
Glad you got out of baby sitting! 

Littlepne, I've had brie during the entire pregnancy. As long as it's pasteurized it should be fine 

I think Linn is right, happygal is a May mommy! So looks like Layla may be the next June baby born, unless someone else goes before then!


----------



## chief's wife

Hett - sorry for the fall. i believe bubs is fine. he is well protected


----------



## emmadrumm77

Littlepne.................Most hospitals let you go 10days, then induce you, but if your placenta is fine they may let you go 12???

Oh E&L have i missed something??? Whats up hun??? Sending you a huge hug xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am confused......................I mean lauzliddle is being induced today!!!! What an odd ball i am xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

what a fucking waste of time my midwife team is!!!!!!!!!!! ggrrrrr :hissy:
i couldnt shake the feeling something isnt right so phoned to be told my MW is on leave so a different one phoned me back. was told basically well you are nearly 36 weeks and it is your 3rd baby, you should know what it feels like at this point! if i feel im in labour then phone the hospital. was no reassurance at all. my bump has all but dissappeared, hubby reckons ive lost 6 weeks or so there is that much difference. sorry i know im ranting but im sooo upset. have only felt a few quiet squirms for butterbean today. nothing like normal. and all my pregnancies have been very very different, how am i to know what's normal.

:cry:everything is prob ok but all i wanted was a decent chat with MW to make me feel at ease.


----------



## FritterFots

Oh, E&L, honey, I don't know what to say. Sometimes the docs and midwives need to be bricked, don't they? Have you laid down and monitored the movements?

Lili, wow, the countdown has gotten into the hours now. 

CJ, hope you're enjoying your maternity leave. 

I can't remember all that I read, there must've been 25 pages for me to catch up on. 

I have a question for you ladies though. You were talking about being engaged, and I'm really pretty clueless about this. How do you (or your midwives) know? Someone mentioned about when you go to the bathroom. Do your midwives examine you? I haven't been examined in months and months, probably very near the beginning of pregnancy.


----------



## BigMumma01

I was fully engaged at 33 weeks i am now 34 + 3and today have had twinges of back ache changing from side to side.. and an intense pressure in my bum like i need a poo(tmi)but cant..

is this normal lovelies?xx


----------



## -Linn-

Fritter Fots, yeah they tell from palpation, the midwife feels for the head of baby (presses on your tummy) and for example 4/5th palpable means she can feel 4/5th of the head so you would be 1/5th enganged. Here they do it at every check up towards the end. With 2nd babies they don't tend to engage until late in the pregnancy and they can also unengage again as well, lots more room for them. 

Maybe ask at your next antenatal appointment? I can tell when baby is engaged cause I get lots of pressure down there, but it's only sometimes and not fully engageg at all! 

E&L if you are concerned about movement please go to the hospital hun, better safe than sorry. Sorry to hear about the horrible midwifes though, they shouldn't speak to you like that. 

I am feeling so feverish again, I just want to curl up and die. I feel so guilty I can't play with my DD, all day she had to entertain herself. I just got no energy at all :(


----------



## E&L's mummy

Fritterfrots, yeh ive tried food, cold drinks, moving baby around, lying on my side and waiting. i did feel movement earlier when i was in bed napping but its certainly not party central in there like normal. gonna get the girls to bed and hit the shower, hoping it will easy the tight feeling in my tummy and may wake BB up. im gonna ring the ward in the morning if things dont go back to normal. sod them! i dont like bothering them but equally i just dont feel right.


----------



## E&L's mummy

posted at same time Linn. :hugs: when are you next due paracetamol hun??


----------



## TashTash

E&L - I would deffo go a trip to the hospital to make sure everything is alright, better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

I feel so lazy tonight, keep looking around the house seeing jobs that i could be doing but cant be bothered :dohh: I hate when i feel like this! Especially when I know if I just got up off my lazy backside everything would be spotless within 30 mins as its only a quick tidy needed!

Think ill make an effort to put a load of washing in the washing machine and have a quick wipe around before hollyoaks starts Then ill have a bath n wait for Hubby to come home ...........Tuesday nights are my fave on telly, cant beat supersize Vs Superthin lmao and DH hates it so at least ill be able to watch it in peace. 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L.......................that is shockingly bad the way they are treating you! If things don't feel right then either call again or go up to the hosp and MAKE sure someone see's you. This is awful the way they are treating you hun!!!
Fritter.................If baby is not engaged then they prob won't tell you. They do mine when they do the fundal height (measure tummy). My baby was 1/5 engaged yesterday, but then popped it's head up and hour later for the Dr. Wouldn't worry as you can be fully engaged for 6weeks before baby arrives. I didn't engage fully with either of my 2 until labour!
Bigmumma...............yeah that is normal hun x


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> posted at same time Linn. :hugs: when are you next due paracetamol hun??

I just took some now E&L only had some this morning and then took all the other drugs at lunch time lol... I feel like such a junkie, my kitchen is full of packets of medicine :wacko: 

I hope you get some good kicks of butterbean. 

I am off shopping now, hope I will survive lol..


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont want to go on my own. im scared :cry: maybe its just after the weekend and being stuck in the car for so long. i dunno. ive been sat her for a while now after eating my dinner and squidged my tummy round a bit and there are squirms but no tthe pushing back etc i normally get. its not just the lack of movement its the fact that my bump has shrunk sooo much. im used to it changing shape but not to go back to 20 weeks or so. thats what i look like.


----------



## Hett

E&L go to the hospital hun, you are always looking out so much for all of us and now you need to be looked out for. I'm sure bb is just dandy, but it would reassure you so much if you went in to be checked out. And you wouldn't be bothering them at all - its their job, hugs for you xxxxxx


----------



## FritterFots

E&L, don't be scared, hon. And don't let those midwives intimidate you! Screw them, they're going to be there anyway, it's their job. 

All that matters is you and the baby. You should go on in. I know you're stressed about it, and that could be part of it. Knowing that everything is fine will make you feel so much better.


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey ladies,

I can't believe were all so close. Is anyone else finding that they need paracetmol an awful lot? I feel like i've got a lot of energy this week. I'm slightly worried as i have the midwifes tomorrow and at the 34 week appointment she was breech. She's been moving round loads but i still think she might be breech. How long before labour can a baby still turn? The thought of a C Section scares me.


----------



## emmadrumm77

My baby turned proper ly this time at 36+2 weeks...............Hope that helps x


----------



## Tulip

E&L please get your backside and bump down that hospital please you'll make yourself sick with worry darling xxxx

Lili - OH MY GOD you're going to be a mummy tomorrow! I am beside myself with excitement. Best of luck, hope all the preparation the girls have done with you help keep you totally calm. Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I hope you're ok, I know you don't want to go to the hospital by yourself, but if it puts your mind at rest, it's worth it!!

I been shopping and now feel so bad, didn't make any dinner OH just went out to get a chinese and I can't even taste or smell anything anymore... I love Chinese but I guess it will be a bit wasted on me tonight!

Lili aaaaaaaahhhh in less than 12 hrs you'll be at the hospital, how exciting, what are you doing for your last night before your baby will be here?


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive been having a lie down and had some really good squirms from butterbean. butt moved from right side to left, flipping hurt! so im a little happier. gonna get some sleep and see how things are in the morning, that way if needs be hubby can come with me. 

thank you for your words etc everyone. im trying sooo hard not to worry and panic but some days things get the better of me.


----------



## KatiePC

Oh I'm starting to panic at every niggle now. I keep getting random quick sharp stabbing pains in my side by my ribs and wondering what on earth it is. I'm hoping it's just a kick!!! Can't believe how sleepy I've got either.....


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili............................This maybe my last post before tomorrow! Just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow. You will be fine hun and it will be the most amazing experience EVER!!! Am so jealous xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> Lili............................This maybe my last post before tomorrow! Just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow. You will be fine hun and it will be the most amazing experience EVER!!! Am so jealous xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hear hear!!


----------



## Hett

Good E&L I am happy bb is being a wriggle bum now :) Hugs hunny xxxxxxx

My last post too so Lili good luck! Can't believe you will be meeting your little princess! I will wait from updates from Linn/Emma/E&L! Can't wait and will be thinking of you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you!!! Will my other bump sisters please keep me posted via FB or my gmail? I will be in downtown for my doctor's appointment early in day, no access to BnB :-(


----------



## Delilah

Hett glad you are ok after your fall - be careful hun xx 

Gosh you've been busy chatting today ladies!!!! I think over 10 pages!

Linn I might come to you to fill my prescription :haha: but its good you have a doctor who has let you have the right meds :thumbup: I bought pate but didnt eat it I was worried after CJ said about birth defects so it is in the fridge, it is good until 22 June though and it was a smooth brussels one I bought.

E&L sorry you are having a crap day - serioulsy go to the ante natal ward if you are worried - everyone says mom knows best and its your baby and your body so if you can get DH to take you go - peace of mind if nothing else.... I hope that you have been by the time I am posting, I did try to reply on my phone earlier but the battery died - battery life on my new fancy handset is crap...

Emma glad you're ok maybe you will be early with baby no 3? 

Poor Lili I would be the same not surprising you are nervous but stay positive if you can.... 

Hi Bigmumma, welcome :flower:

Tash I was in such a bad way yesterday, almost crying when I had to get up and down from sitting but today has been a bit better, although I'm aching now but I thought the same about how the hell can I do this for 4 weeks.... hope you feel better soon. Good job on saying no to the babysitting...

My hospital tour tonight was so-so, we got to see the suites, the labour wards and the birthing pool but not the theatre or other areas as they were busy. Got another parentcraft class tomorrow night - this is 1 of 4 that we start - last weeks and tonight's were 3 of 4 and 4 of 4 with another midwife. 

I am so tired, I have cankles, going to skim my emails then go to bed as I am up early tomorrow.

Please forward the picture of Layla to me whoever gets it I get picture messages too and may not get on to check bnb - thank you :thumbup:

Big hugs to all of you who are feeling under the weather and sorry if I've missed anyone

Good luck at your docs appt tomorrow CJ a week to go for you - eek - hope you sorted things with your sister. I managed to get your package mailed today so they said 5 working days all being it will arrive before Zoelle :thumbup:

Night all, 1000000 good luck vibes on their way to you Lili :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mxx


----------



## lili24

:) 

I haven't done anything really Linn. I've cleaned all day like a mad woman! Re-packed our hospital bags for the 100th time, sure I've forgot something! I had a nice bath too and baby was going mad in there as usual.. Really gonna miss it I think :( Seriously I feel like I've been pregnant for years, but at the same time it's gone so fast and I'm so sad it's gonna end tomorrow. I took a bump pic and cried :( 

I'm excited to meet her though, it's a new chapter :) Everyone keep your fingers crossed that it goes smoothly for me!! After the rollercoaster I've been on lately, I would love to have a nice straightforward delivery! 

Love you all!! Mwah!! Xxxxx


----------



## nightkd

:hugs: Lili! Good Luck! :)

xx


----------



## haley09

I never posted in this one before except for when i'm due as i'm always over in teen pregnancy:dohh: But :hi: I'm haley and expecting a girl on june 12 :)


----------



## nightkd

Hey Haley :)

I forgot to say, I broke my engagement ring :cry: DH and I had been married for 10 months yesterday and we went into the mall and I asked if we could go to the jewellery store to get my ring cleaned...went in and asked them to do our 6-monthly check up that we paid for and the lady took it round the back and came back out and said it was broken :( One of the prongs is chipped and the middle stone is loose, so it has had to be sent off to be repaired... She said it would be back JUNE 4th!!!! :sad2: Hopefully it'll be back a little bit earlier, but who knows...I'm missing it and I literally almost burst into tears yesterday... :dohh:

On a more positive note I just ordered our crib, FINALLY. Hopefully there'll be no problems, seen as it's taken this long.... 6-10 days for delivery supposedly... MIL has said she's looking at buying a high chair, but we don't need one imo... We still need stroller/carseat & monitors more than anything - even money towards them would be really helpful...I don't want to sound ungrateful though, but I mean we don't NEED a highchair yet and I can find a cheapo one on Craigslist....

xx


----------



## lili24

Hey dudes I'm getting ready to go to the hospital early. I've been up for hours and I'm having contractions which are now 6 mins apart. I have a feeling I will be begging for that spinal very soon. Ouch!! xx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo:
Go Layla go! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili is still waiting for her spinal, and is actually looking forward to having it!!! Now we never thought she would say that!!! The fact that Layla has started this off on her own just goes to show she is ready to come today.
Will pop another thread up for her which i will pop on her FB by PM so she can find it!

All the best baby...................................WOOOOOOHOOOOO xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*Lili and Layla's thread*

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-24-labour-waiting-spinal-cs.html#post5443132


----------



## E&L's mummy

that little girl and her mummy have done soooooooooo well! cant beleive she started having contractions!! smart cookie. cant wait to hear they are both ok. 

CJ..next!! xxxxx



on a side note im off to the hospital when we have got DD1 to school so if im not around can someone text me. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma is Lili updating you then? I might go and have a bath then! 

how is everyone today? I am actually feeling a bit better this morning, no more fever :happydance:


----------



## littlepne

Morning! So tired this morning but had to get up anyway plus I wanted to see what was going on with lili! Clever baby! And sounds like lili was coping ok :)

Glad you're feeling better linn - and a bath is always a good idea!

Getting my hair cut this morning, getting it in before LO gets here!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne it is a good idea in my case, I didn't have one yesterday felt too much like crap... I'm so dirty I think I will get ready for one soon. As I'm not going out today might as well have it in the morning! 

Enjoy being pampered and having your hair cut!


----------



## littlepne

I will! :)

Saw this on the board, think she's a junebug? https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/331607-born2bamum-meeting-lo-very-soon.html


----------



## -Linn-

I think she is one too... gosh I gotta get my lazy bum out of bed now!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma is Lili updating you then? I might go and have a bath then!
> 
> Not sure? I text her this morning with a smily face and then she text back with the details...............so guess so?? Not sure, think she will text us both?? Whenever you hear anything let me know or post on her thread if i have not xxxx


----------



## Hett

OMFG! I can not believe Lili started having contractions!!!! Thats amazzzzing, and like E&L says shows Layla is very ready to come! I am just so excited for her, it has made me want my baby BAD now!!!!! :) 

38 weeks today! 

We have been having trouble with kids in our area around our houses recently, last night oh was out and they totally ruined our (private car park) with mud and dirt etc. One of their mums started clearing it but then just left the rest and I was in tears. I was just very emotional and hate mess at the best of time, but I get so worried our house is going to be devalued. We only bought in July ish last year but are so fed up so have said we will give it until after the summer and then admit defeat and move to a village. I love our actual house SO much though, it is little but gorgeous so I will be sad!

I have got no plans today! Might pop to the shops and cook up a freezer meal or 2 (CJ you inspired me as you mentioned you would be doing this yesterday!)

kd sorry about your engagement ring hun. I understand where you are coming from with the highchair, will she understand if you explained your reasons for wanting the stroller/monitors instead? I'm sure she wouldn't think your being ungrateful xxxxx

E&L so glad your off to the hospital, let us know how it goes xxx

Thanks for the Lili thread Emma! Looking forward to updates!

Enjoy your bath Linn!

Enjoy your hair cut littlepne!


----------



## emmadrumm77

thanks littlepn for that link.....................wow another one for June x


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls,

Cant believe Lili has started contracting lol 

I have been up to the hospital to sign the concent forms for an epidural/CS - just incase i need it. Actually felt it was a waste of time making me wait around for ages to listen to this woman with very broken english try to explain to me the stuff i had just read on the paperwork anyways. Its a proper mission of a walk from the car park to the actual hospital aswell - never mind when your having BH all the way lol.

Im soooooooo jealous of all these Junebugs being born :( When is it gonna be my turn lol. Im still hopeful that he will decide to come tomorrow lol - but if he is anything like his daddy he will just be chillin and in no rush haha 

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## -Linn-

Hett can't you do anything about those people? 

TashTash sorry your time was wasted but better they go through it all with you than being rushed an noy getting any information like it is sometimes the case here! I wish I could give birth in Germany too!! 

I am not ready yet but I am always jealous when someone goes into labour, I really hope I will too. I never did with DD and I really want labour this time :(


----------



## Hett

Oh Linn we have been trying for months! Had a meeting with an antisocial behaviour officer last week and are now keeping an incident diary, we have put up security lights and I really want our private area to have gates now so that might be a next step - its just so annoying and upsetting, I just can't imagine how any parent would allow their children to act in this way! It baffles me! Thanks for asking hun xxx

Layla should be here by now? I would guess Lili is in recovery now maybe!!!

I'm having a hungry day!!! Very hungry all the time! Just had a cheese sandwich, that should tie me over for a few hours!!! Hope that means bubs is growing lots as at my appt on Monday I am now measuring behind! Its funny as from 28 weeks I was measuring about 3 - 4 weeks ahead and told to prepare for an 8 - 9 lber, now I am expecting a much littler bubby, around 7lbs!!

Is it lovely and sunny for everyone today?

xxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..........................Layla was born at 10.53 and weigh's 6lb 11oz. 
She is perfect!!!!

Well done to you all hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

omg 7 june babies born now! i'm scared now lol
Think mine might be a june baby though am hoping :)


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I honestly don't believe in fundal height measurements, they can vary so much and IMO don't really indicate how big your baby will be! 

I was measuring large and my DD was tiny when she was born!!!

edit: yes it is very sunny and warm, I just pegged out the second load of washing today :) DD got a dress on and is sitting in her sandbox playing while I'm doing housework running to my mobile every so often to check for updates... but she is here now so hopefully I will be more productive :)


----------



## Hett

Have posted on lili's thread but wow! Just such fab news! 

Brilliant Lili, you have done so well and Layla is such a good weight! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Hope all is ok E&L and is going well at hospital xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I just lost it here... DD just wet herself again while she was playing outside because she just can't be bothered to go to the toilet. I am sooooo angry. I know she is only little but she does this all the time. When we go out she never wets herself...... aaaaaahhhhh I got angry at her! What a cow I am... but I am so tired and trying to catch up with housework, I still feel ill and horrible and now have to deal with her and her wet clothes :( 

Sorry for the rant.. I am not in the best mood today, my house looks like a tip cause I was too ill the last few days and now I can't get it sorted fast enough!!


----------



## FritterFots

I have lots to do today, but I just had to pop on and see what was up with Lili! I'm so excited for her! I can't believe Layla is here!


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

wow , eight june babies !!
i want my LO already !!
& congrats ladies , !!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks Emma for the updates on Lili. sooo happy for them.

im home for now ladies. butterbean's ok. moving but not huge amounts. MW said im 4/5th engaged and 2cm already. was having a few mild contractions on the monitor too. they have let me come home to see how we do. if i start getting really sore and uncomfy ive got to go back. esp if my waters go. they didnt seem as worried as i was. so im in a waiting game now. and slightly freaking out but happier at home than in there. fingers crossed butterbean hangs on but i think 3 weeks is pushing it. :sad:


----------



## sarahandalan

hiya, can i please be added to the june list i'm due 28th with a baby boy, thanks. 
cant believe there are 8 june baby's already lol


----------



## -Linn-

I hope she hangs in there for a bit longer E&L! My friend was 3cm dilated for weeks and nothing happened! 

I feel better now, just played a bit with DD and now going to hoover and then rest rest rest, I am feeling dizzy now. Maybe I am over doing it today.


----------



## E&L's mummy

so do i. im terrified of going in to full blown labour and it all being a rush and emergancy again. im not sure im ready for that. 10th was my date and i had that fine in my head...earlier is just too scary after DD1.


----------



## Hett

Oh E&L glad your home safe and sound, try not to worry (useless me saying this as I know how much we all worry) but thinking of you, and lets all keep fingers crossed that bb stays put for a while - remember 3 weeks ago and Lili was convinced Layla would be coming out, but she did it, amazing everyone including the doctors!

Oh Linn your not a cow and your allowed to get cross if she does wrong! Try and relax as much as poss and rest, is DD going down for a sleep soon so you can lay on the sofa or something? You have had a rubbish few days and I can imagine are feeling like poo xxx

I made a cake, I am so bad at cakes! But thought I would make one for my parents! Its a date, honey and walnut loaf (minus the walnuts as hadn't got any in the house). Also substituted light muscovado sugar for caster sugar as had no muscavado!!! Haha it will probably taste awful! Hey ho! Its the thought that counts! 

Also done a few paperwork jobs with the house and hoovering and I am going to rest till its time to get OH and do supper at half 5 - 6 ish!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I got my fingers crossed for you! Does it have to be a section for you cause of the previous two? Sounds all so promising for a VB... engaged a little dilated already! Just think no 2 babies are the same... so butterbean will not necessarily be distressed if she gets here earlier!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Hettie :) 

Yeah she is going to sleep in 5 minutes, we already had cuddles again and all is good. I was a cow though, I know I can get cross... but my poor baby is not even 3 yet. I was really short tempered this morning. 

Now half the housework is done so I'm going to sit on the couch for at least 2 hrs while my little princess sleeps :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

well this is where i get confused.....my consultant said it had to be section after having 2 others but the doc i saw today said that risk of rupture was minimal so a VB may be possible. both hubby and me dont want to take the risk but the doc today didnt seem to think it was a prob and seems quite happy for me to go naturally. im really not sure what to think as ive always been told by my consultant that this WILL be a section, my name was in the book before we even had the conversation back at my 12 week appointment.


----------



## Hett

Oh good! She is such a cutie your DD, just a little pickle when she is having too much fun and doesn't want to stop her fun to go and do her business! 

Yes lets have lots of rest for the afternoon! Good idea!!!

I am going to get OH a foot massage and scalp and shoulder massage I have decided to say thank you for looking after me and putting up with me during the pregnancy! He had a facial that I forced upon him a few weeks ago and was dreading it, but actually really enjoyed it so I hope he will enjoy this too!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn you are not the only one who looses their rag with the kids hun. my girls get it from time to time too. :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Aww thats lovely Hett, I am sure he will enjoy being pampered :) 

DD is in bed now and I am sitting on the couch with my inhaler, tiger balm and lots of tissues lol 

Don't know what to eat as I can't taste or smell anything. I was really upset earlier I washed clothes and loooove smelling them when they come out of the machine and they just smelled of nothing :cry: I know I'm weird!


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> well this is where i get confused.....my consultant said it had to be section after having 2 others but the doc i saw today said that risk of rupture was minimal so a VB may be possible. both hubby and me dont want to take the risk but the doc today didnt seem to think it was a prob and seems quite happy for me to go naturally. im really not sure what to think as ive always been told by my consultant that this WILL be a section, my name was in the book before we even had the conversation back at my 12 week appointment.

sorry missed your post.. that does sound confusing, but I guess if they monitor you closely you could always try, but I guess that's up to you? 

just sounds like your body is getting ready for a VB!


----------



## Hett

By the way ladies, lili has popped a pic of Layla up on fbook! So cute! xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> well this is where i get confused.....my consultant said it had to be section after having 2 others but the doc i saw today said that risk of rupture was minimal so a VB may be possible. both hubby and me dont want to take the risk but the doc today didnt seem to think it was a prob and seems quite happy for me to go naturally. im really not sure what to think as ive always been told by my consultant that this WILL be a section, my name was in the book before we even had the conversation back at my 12 week appointment.
> 
> sorry missed your post.. that does sound confusing, but I guess if they monitor you closely you could always try, but I guess that's up to you?
> 
> just sounds like your body is getting ready for a VB!Click to expand...

yeh and that terrifies the crap out of me :cry: i know its how we are supposed to have babies but its not how i do it. honestly a VB scares me more than a CS. i know im weird but after DD1 i dont think i could cope if something went wrong or happened to BB.


----------



## -Linn-

Hett said:


> By the way ladies, lili has popped a pic of Layla up on fbook! So cute! xxxxx

Oh must check that out, no doubt she is cute!!!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> Hett said:
> 
> 
> By the way ladies, lili has popped a pic of Layla up on fbook! So cute! xxxxx
> 
> Oh must check that out, no doubt she is cute!!!!!!Click to expand...

just seen......she is just soooooo cute. :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## -Linn-

Aww I understand your worries E&L , I nearly died after my VB :( If you are not happy to go for a VB, make that clear to the consultant though!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hett said:


> By the way ladies, lili has popped a pic of Layla up on fbook! So cute! xxxxx

An angel!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yes she is cute :) can't wait for more pics, looks like Lilis OH :cloud9: 
my DD also looks like her Daddy! so curious to see what this one will look like.


----------



## chief's wife

BigMumma-welcome. we have the same due date and i am having a boy also
Linn-glad you were able to go get checked out . and the long prescription from a nigerian...................cool
Hett- i believe bubs is fine and he is well cushioned. sorry for the fall


----------



## -Linn-

chief's wife.. he was lovely. I noticed his accent so I asked him where he was from as he asked me too, I got a foreign surname! And he said he was Nigerian.. reminded me of you.


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh, i need to talk to my conultant not this doc i saw today. part of the prob is im not 100% sure what went wrong with DD1 and why they pushed for CS with DD2. i need more info. im gonna ring the consultants secratry and see if i can have a chat with him. im really not happy with the idea of a VB, esp after being told i couldnt.


----------



## -Linn-

you do what you feel is right, think it's a good idea getting in touch with your consultant. I nearly had a C/S with my DD as well, but they got her out with forceps at the last minute. She was breathing when she came out and looking at us, but her apgar was only 7 as her legs and arms were blue :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn....................how often have you shed a tear today because of Layla??? Has made me so emotional. How are you feeling hun?? Are your tablets working yet? Your DD2 will be beautiful like her sister xxxx

E&L....................OMG, sounds like you had fun today..................NOT!!! Just take it easy.......yeah i know it is easier said than done, but try!!! That's an order missus!!!!
Wish my baby was engaged xxx

Welcome sara xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma....YES MA'AM!! :haha: 

right im gonna shut up about my shit day and all we are gonna talk about is Layla and Lili! i wanna get in the car and drive over heheheheheh


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I keep having to cry! 

Thanks hun.. I still keep thinking it will be a boy :wacko: I now packed babies pink clothes for the hospital bag and OMG I even bought black jersey bottoms and black knickers for my hospital bag yesterday. Also wanted to get my maternity pads but they didn't have them at asda :shrug: ?? 

So off to tesco extra this weekend I think. 

I am still feeling ill, but soooo much better guess the tablets are working, I am coughing lots and blowing my nose like once a minute (no joke) but it's all coming out and I got no more fever. Doctor said he didn't know if the antibiotics will work as it's likely viral, but guess they are working! 

Will have soup from a tin now I think, can't taste anything.. so which one shall I have? :(


----------



## -Linn-

E&L I would love to visit her too... but got no car :rofl: and it's not exactly round the corner!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont have the car either but i want to....:hissy: lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

I do.....................could pick you all up :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

ooooh Emma, I'm kind of on the way... you could come up here first and then we get E&L, sounds like a fab idea :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Can you imagine.....................Think Lili would tell us to F Off xxxxxxx

Bless them.................bet they are just staring at her in amazment!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i like the plan emma.....i will pack snacks and i know i can do 8 hours in the car after the weekend :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

I think so too Emma, her family must be there :) 

You can come visit me after my birth though, I got no family here... would rather have some friends than just OHs family! I know unfortunetely it's too far :(


----------



## chief's wife

Tash-seems you are next. best wishes


----------



## Delilah

So excited for Lili, I got her text then yours Em when I was walking from the client's offices to my car and I cried!!!!! The receptionist rang me when I had still not set off after 10 minutes to see if I was ok!!

Hett that's awful, I hope you can get it sorted without resorting to moving. Linn glad you are a little better but dont beat yourself up over DD she knows she was naughty and you just shouted all is ok now :hugs: doesnt matter what soup you choose if you cant taste it!!! I had cheese salad sandwiches for lunch with crisps.

E&L I hope you get to speak to your consultant and he can give you some answers. If you are still afraid after that of VB then you must speak to them about bringing your CS date forward, try to not stress until you know more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wonder how many more Junebugs we'll have by weekend??? 

OK back to work for me..... Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, just heading off to my doctor's appointment!
E&L and Delilah have updated me, I'm so excited for Lili and popped on FB to see pics, what a CUTIE!!! 6 lbs 11 oz is great!!!
Will check in later today, hugs to all!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yea Delilah I took a potatoe and leek one and put some chili in it, thought I might be able to taste it but it only made my throat burn :dohh: hhmmmhh crisps, but no point for me to have any.. I just had some of DDs haribo sweets, what a waste I couldn't taste it :wacko: so now I am staying away from food until my tummy starts rumbling! 

CJ I also thought it was such a good weight, my DD weighed that much at 42+2!! 

Hope the appointment goes well for you x


----------



## chief's wife

E&L_lots of hugs


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.................You are about 1.5hrs away! Am sure we could come up with something xxx


----------



## chief's wife

haley-welcome


----------



## littlepne

Wow yay for lili and layla! :happydance: Congratulations!

So exciting :)

Picked up a gym ball from argos today for a fiver, can't hurt to try for that much! I was just going to inflate it then I remembered about lili!

:hugs: for E&L, Linn and anyone else who needs them today


----------



## Delilah

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: ok I'm mad :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Had a voice message from the administrator at the parentcraft venue for tonight and they have cancelled tonight's class "due to unforeseen circumstances" - she informed me they have postponed the start date to next week which means if I go into labour after my stitch comes out on Monday then I get no classes..... and breathe.... Paul rearranged his schedule and is currently on his way back from a meeting which is 3 hours away so he could attend with me - I dont know whether to ring him and get him pissed off all the way back or just wait until he gets back to tell him.... it is so frustrating

Sorry for ranting I have been trying to get classes since March and wasnt happy with these anyway at how close they are to our due date and now they cancel 3 hours before its due to start... totally unprofessional


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Emma that would be nice! We shall wait and see who goes first then, think it will be you though!! 

:hugs: Delilah how annoying but I guess there was a reason it got cancelled. Still annoying though, esp for Paul! I think I would ring him...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Could be Linn.................after monday and seeing the BH's every 3-4mins, has made me think that 3rd time lucky i may actually have this baby on time??? Hmmmmm who knows?

D..............I would call OH and let him know, so he has calmed down for when he see's you xxx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks yes thats a good point he will have over an hour to be annoyed before I see him!


----------



## -Linn-

I still can't see myself having my baby before my due date!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah that's what i thought! At least then he would be calmer.................No point you getting over it, just to tell him and then him get annoyed xxx
Bloody annoying for you though x


----------



## chief's wife

saharandalan-welcome. i am also due june 28th with a boy
E&L,Linn,Hett- hugs . hope you are all feeling better


----------



## Hett

Oh D what a pain in the bum. Yes I would tell him, but that is so annoying for you and him. Grrrrrrrrr xxxxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Had my midwife appointment today she's still breech. I've got to have a presentation scan next Tuesday. If she's still breech i might have to have an e/cs. What happens if you have an elective? Do they keep you in longer?

I'm a little disappointed as i wanted to try it natural first. Hopefully she'll turn by next week. Is it likely?x


----------



## purple01

Yay for the June babies here already :happydance:

Im getting sooo excited now, got a scan on friday, will be good to see what his estimated weight is now :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

what are you all making for tea tonight? I don't want to waste any food as I can't taste anything... but I guess OH and DD would like to eat something and I'm getting hungry too, bloody cold!


----------



## calilove77

Goodness, it looks like we had a busy weekend in here!! Congrats to the new little one's!!!! Hope to see my name on that list VERY soon! ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## happygirl666

-Linn- said:


> what are you all making for tea tonight? I don't want to waste any food as I can't taste anything... but I guess OH and DD would like to eat something and I'm getting hungry too, bloody cold!

Sosage beans mash onion and if he still hungry i will make banana split or pinnaple fritters lol he so lucky


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have just cleaned my insides!!!!!!!:cry::cry:

I had heartburn so went into the kitchen to take a tablet, i saw a glass of water that the girls had just had and took a swig and washed the tablet down :nope: was not water :dohh: was bubble solution they must have poured in there :sick::sick:.


----------



## -Linn-

oh no poor you Emma, how horrible :(


----------



## chief's wife

Layla is very cute. lili must be very happy and proud.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Linn......................Don't think it will do my hb any good..............will just burp bubbles!!! Feel sick now


----------



## E&L's mummy

not good Emma....hug xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah not good for the heartburn I don't imagine :( I can't taste anything at the moment, I bet you would be glad about that now!


----------



## chief's wife

E&L_lots of hugs. hope you get a better dr
Linn- hope you are feeling better
Hett- why don't you make a legal complaint? that was not right.
welcome sarahandalan


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah..............was about to eat as well!!! My throat is burning with acid now.............Errrrr feel poo!!!


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: my throat is burning too but not from acid for once! 

hope it will get better soon, did you also get a pictures message from Lili? Soooo cute!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i did..................she is beautiful isn't she!


----------



## -Linn-

yes so cute, I can't wait to see my baby :)


----------



## Delilah

Oh Emma ugh!!! gross!!!!

Can one of you forward the picture when you get a mo? 

We went out for dinner, Paul was in a foul mood about them messing us about so I suggested it and we had a nice time, my cankles are bad now though, going to elevate my legs soon. I'm out most of tomorrow as well - so much for the rest of my week being in the office, maybe Friday.... I do have a nice lunch with 2 friends though tomorrow so that'll be a nice interlude between my two client trips. Met a friend for coffee today and she gave me a lovely stash of stuff from her baby, some toys, a dining chair seat, 4 blankets - way cool!!!

Night all xxx


----------



## lili24

Hey ladies. Thanks for all your lovely words :cloud9: 
It really is the best feeling in the world, I love her so much! Today could not have went better, and I never would have thought a CS could be such a positive experience. 
I'm looking forward to being up and mobile tomorrow, and even better taking her home on Friday! :cloud9: 

I'm so excited for you all to experience this amazing feeling.. Roll on June! 
My connection is crap on this ward, but I have lots of pics and a lovely birth story to post very soon. Love u all xxxxx


----------



## Kailm

Congratulations Lili24! I am amazed at 8 births already! Hope everyone is well?!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies,

Lili, thanks so much for the message, great to hear from you and that the C-section experience was positive!!! Thinking of you, can't wait to hear more when you have some time to post!

Delilah, how annoying that the class was cancelled! Glad you had a nice dinner with Paul though 

Emma, ewwwwww! I did that once too in first tri, took a bite out of my dinner but had placed soap on the spoon to wash it and had forgotten to rinse it off. Set me off on a vomiting streak!

Linn, glad to hear you're feeling better!

E&L, how are the pains? Still coming and going?

Well, my doctor's appointment went well today. Have been informed that my C-section time may well get bumped if they need an emergency spot, so I've been wrapping my head around the idea of trying vaginally if I lose it... Now I'm 10X more nervous though :-( Don't know what to do/think...

Off to make some chicken chili for the freezer, whipping up one meal per day to freeze...


----------



## lauzliddle

Hi Hun thanks for the pms. She was here very speedy. molly audrey Taylor 19/05/10 weighing 6lb 14oz :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Lauzliddle!!!


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls,

hope everyone is doing well? 

I'm still very uncomfortable - getting loads of uncomfortable bh but there doesn't seem to be any pattern to them :( pelvis is in agony so Im assuming lo has crammed himself well and truely down there! Today is the day I predicted I would have him so I'm still hopeful haha but I doubt it! 

Dh is off for some charity golf thing but I made him take his car rather than transport and that he must keep his phone on! 

When do the midwife visits stop? I had one over 2 weeks ago and don't have another one planned? I have the health visitor coming round tomorrow morning, I have no idea what for though? And a routine 39 week hospital and scan appt. But I just feel as if I have been kinda dumped by the midwife now when I probably need more reassurance than any time before? 

X


----------



## -Linn-

congrats lauzliddle! 

Lili so glad to hear it was such a positive experience. hope you can go home very soon! xxx 

CJ I am very nervous too :( I will only get a section in case of an emergency and now getting so scared of another horrible labour. When people ask me something like "I bet you can't wait" I always feel guilty because I can, and the closer it's getting the more I don't want to get there! 

How are you all today? 

I slept all night again which helped, but still not feeling too great. At least it's looking like another lovely day outside today :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning everyone!

How is everyone? I'm good thanks, not up to much today, I have a DVD to watch and going to wash some more baby clothes before popping down to my midwifes appointment this afternoon. Looking forward to some nice sunshine 

xxxxx


----------



## purple01

Congratulations Lauzliddle! :flower:

Im glued to this thread now, love hearing about the June babies that are arriving already :)

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

lauzliddle said:


> Hi Hun thanks for the pms. She was here very speedy. molly audrey Taylor 19/05/10 weighing 6lb 14oz :)

Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations Lauzliddle, marvellous news. Tash I hope it happens today or if not really soon. 

Lili so glad it was a positive experience.

OK I need you girls to give me a HUGE kick up the ass and tell me to stop being so bloody stupid. I am having really irrational fears and dreams that my baby will be stillborn. I spent hours last night reading about the brave and sad stories on bnb and looking at all the beautiful little angels - why? I dont know. I keep thinking of last year when I miscarried and how this pregnancy has been relatively easy and that I am not going to have a baby to bring home with me. I know this is stupid I am getting upset just typing this and I am at clients too. *I have no reason to be like this* - I havent spoken to Paul or anyone else about it because it is totally stupid. I seriously need to shake off these doom and gloom thoughts..... I cannot understand why I am feeling like this, maybe because his birth is so close?

Anyway I am going to get back to work now I've dampened the mood for the day on here - sorry......

I'll check in later.

Marie xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I will not give you a kick up the arse hun, the way you feel is normal. When I was pregnant with my DD I was petrified about still birth all the time. I often read stories like the ones on here and then I would even cry out of fear the same would happen to my DD. This time I am not scared anymore, I guess cause it all went fine the last time. But being overdue that much didn't help.. I kept thinking my placenta would fail ALL the time, to a point where I couldn't sleep anymore. 

It is good that you are aware of still birth, but try not to stress about it too much, MOST people will bring a baby home at the end of their pregnancy. 

I now sometimes feel guilty as though I don't care about this baby cause I do not worry about it much at all :( I also don't feel like I can't wait like I did with DD... 

I honestly think all these things are normal hun. We all worry about our babies, they are the most precious things in our lifes. I can honestly tell you, the day that I stop worrying about my children will be the day that I die! 

I hope you will cheer up hun, I am sure you will be fine, Nathan will be here very soon.. you had a 3rd tri growth scan and there was nothing to indicate problems with your placenta or anything. 

Look at Lili, her placenta had started to calcify so early and her baby wasn't even small and all went well. 

Anyway enough talk about it, don't know if I made you feel any better, just wanted to say worrying is very normal!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn you have made me feel better and you are right, I have no reason to be worried and there were no problems identified with Nathan thank god. I just want him to be ok and be home with us so we can look after him! Sorry you also felt like this with your DD. I will be ok :flower: :flower: thanks hon xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm glad it made you feel better, of course you just want him to be there, where he is safe... but I tell you the worrying won't end when he's here. But I understand your fears... just imagine how hard it must be for all the angel mummies who are currently pregnant again. I can't imagine how they must be feeling, but it must be so hard! 

Fingers crossed you will go into labour soon after your stitch comes out, so the waiting will be over soon. I am normally so impatient but I think I am scared of labour which is why I am so happily waiting! 

hope you will have a good day. I am trying to get lots of housework done but I keep having to sit down feeling exhausted. I still can't smell and breathe properly. 

CJ are you having a lie in again? I wanted to ask you, is it normal I can't smell anything at all. Like absolutely nothing. In first tri that would have been great lol, but now I am slightly worried, it will come back right?


----------



## Hett

lauzliddle congrats on your little girl!

D I need to say I am exactly the same, I have spoken to Toby lots and cry sometimes (alot!) because I am so worried. I think it is normal, but I am becoming almost neurotic about his movements and just want him out so I can look after him in the real world. My sister said she felt the same but once her little girl was out she wanted her back in her tummy as she looked back and saw how protected she was and now the worry was worse as this tiny perfect little baby was in the big bad world. I just wanted to say you are normal and I VERY worried, its what I think about alot of the time. Linn is right, the day we stop worrying will be the day we die. I also feel so much for all the angel mummies who are so strong and brave xxxxx

My mum is coming down today and I will present her with the cake I made yesterday - bet she will laugh at it!!! hehe!!!

Lots of love everyone!

Oh lili so happy you popped on! SO glad all was very positive and Layla is amazing! xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

D, like linn said its totally normal. ive started worrying hubby will run off with another woman of all things!!! i think when we get to this point we start to feel very vunrable, i dont know if its an evolutionary thing or what but all these things start to come to the forefront of our minds. Little Nathan will be fine hun. youve got a busy time at the moment and the stich coming out on monday, its only natural to feel overwhelmed and it manifest itself in odd ways like dreams. give yourself a break hun, xxxxxxxxxxx
Lili, so so happy for you. 
everyone else hope you are enjoying your day.

quick update from me...back to hospital early this morning after a really crap night. they have told me to take things easy, they want me to try and get to next week if i can, if not further and dont want me in full blown labour. saw a different doc who said that rupture is a real prob if i do after 2 sections and a VB is out of the question. MW today said i was only 3/5ths, dunno if that means butterbean has moved or if just a different MW. i dont know what to think now. hubby taken the day off to keep me in line lol
catch you all later xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

awww sorry to hear that E&Ls mummy, hang in there for a bit longer butterbean!


----------



## sarahandalan

congrats to all the new mummys :)

the time is going so fast for me its a bit scary lol i also keep thinking that baby will come early, my mum told me last night that i was 10 days early which i didnt know before lol well his room is all ready if he does come early just not sure if i am lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

D, now that it seems no longer garanteed I'll have a C-section next week I'm feeling terrified of the unknown as well. I think it's normal, what Linn said reassured me a bit :-( 

E&L hope you're OK hun, just saw your FB status, hugs!

Linn, it's normal not to be able to smell after and during the infection you have! Give yourself a few days, hugs!

We're off to see a house now. Don't want to get my hopes up as they are selling like hotcakes now down in Toronto, but if we have a chance will post the pics when we get back.

Hope everyone is having a good morning!!!


----------



## littlepne

I was 5 days early. My older brother was 10 days early and my older sister was 4 days late.

I think I'm the opposite to you Sarah, I'm ready but the house isn't! There's stuff everywhere and is such a mess. I'm still waiting for this nesting that everyone tells me about!

D - I worry about that too, sometimes feels like having a "straightforward" pregnancy is too good to be true. But stories like lili's makes me feel a little better. I think the babies handle pregnancy and birth better than we do!

*hugs* to all :)


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks a lot CJ, I am so impatient I thought I would wake up today and smell again. I keep getting myself food and then not wanting it... yesterday I even had Haribo sweets :dohh: 
And I burned a baguette in the oven this morning, it was completely black of course I didn't smell it burning.. OH comes downstairs asking what is burning here lol!!

I wish you best of luck with the house hunting, hope you will find your dream property before anyone else does :) 

And with you not knowing wether you're having the csection is worrying, at least you knew exactly what was going to happen, I wish I could have one too... but if I could 
have a straight forward labour I would rather take that!! Shame we can't choose! 

But I am sure all our babies are going to come out somehow and it will all be fine!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I think butterbean needs a chat with Layla!!!!


----------



## TashTash

D- I think it must be normal to worry, I know I do - all the time. Im always poking at bubs just to make sure he is still moving around in there. I think the end is just as scary as the beginning what with all the cramps, twinges etc 

I have been a busy bee cleaning today, all trying to start something haha but it hasnt worked so i think i may just have to accept that bubs isnt going to be 10 days early just like mummy and daddy were - how rude lol.

Just chillin now, i cant believe how slowly the days go when im at home and weekends normally go so fast! Dh will likely be in late aswell as he phoned at 3pm to check how i was and to say he was only just about to start the next 18 holes :S 

hmmmmmmmm think ill go sort the washing out and clean the microwave or something! I actually hate not working.

x x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> I think butterbean needs a chat with Layla!!!!

:haha: think Butterbean is gonna be a monkey. never had any of this with the girls... good job im not having any more eh?? lol

CJ :hugs: xx

Linn i will bottle some of hubby's farts for you......you will def get your sense of smell back then hun. hehehehe


----------



## -Linn-

E&L thats funny, but I bet I wouldn't even be able to smell those!!!


----------



## FritterFots

Hello ladies! There's so much going on with all the June Mommies. 

I'll just send hugs and well wishes to everyone. 

Was it Tash who asked how often you're supposed to see your midwife? Here in the states, once you reach 36 weeks, you see your doctor once a week. But I don't know what's normal over there.


----------



## mjt11907

so ladies its been a lil while since i been in here! as i dont get on the computer much and wen i do i usually check mail and get right off!... so i hope u are all doing good! and im sending lots of labor dust to all u ladies who are about ready!... im almost there and i cant believe it!... i had my 34 week ultrasound on tuesday and babys measureing pretty big...they r saying he weighs about 6lbs 7 oz already i got anotherultrasound at 37 weeks and i go to see my ob/gyn monday so lets see if they are gunna plan for a csetion!.... i cant wait to meet my lil man and im soo excited!


----------



## Hett

Hello mjt11907! Woweee what a fab weight!

E&L glad hubby is off today to keep you in line! Sorry to had to go to the hospital again this morning.

Tash good job with all the cleaning! I tried to clean our fence panels yesterday but there were so many spiders I gave up. I will attempt our front door tomorrow! Everything else is pretty clean! 

Been to town to get a few bits and felt the size of a house! Its very muggy here today and so I got hot and sticky, glad to be home now!


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Lauzliddle


----------



## -Linn-

Hett it is very hot here too... gosh my house is in such bad need of cleaning. It's always dirty DD goes outside drops food and drink and what not all every day and if I don't clean every day it gets to a state :( Like this week when I was too ill. And now I just can't catch up :( I just had to sit down to rest again. 

Did you get anything nice when you were shopping? I got DD a play house for her bday, was going to get a nice wooden one, but the garden is not ready for that yet so it's just a larger plastic one and she found it today :dohh: I wanted to give it to her immediately but OH wants to wait and she is calling "mummy what's in that box" and I'm like erm recycling rubbish but she reckons it's an easel.....aaaaaaaahhh so I told her she could ask her Daddy when he gets back from work. Kids are not stupid!!


----------



## chief's wife

D- lots of hugs. it's very normal to feel that way. i also feel that way almost every time cos of my 1st boy that is an angel.but i trust in God all the time


----------



## TashTash

Hett said:


> Hello mjt11907! Woweee what a fab weight!
> 
> E&L glad hubby is off today to keep you in line! Sorry to had to go to the hospital again this morning.
> 
> Tash good job with all the cleaning! I tried to clean our fence panels yesterday but there were so many spiders I gave up. I will attempt our front door tomorrow! Everything else is pretty clean!
> 
> Been to town to get a few bits and felt the size of a house! Its very muggy here today and so I got hot and sticky, glad to be home now!

Ooooooh the front door! Hadn't thought about cleaning that! Just out the bath now so i'll save that job fir tomorrow lol


----------



## -Linn-

you're funny tashtash, don't you have any interestings books to read? or friends to meet? it will all change when your LO is here :) You will enjoy time off work!!


----------



## Hett

Haha Tash you are funny! 

Oh Linn thats hillarious your DD found her gift!!! She seems like a very wise little girl as she clearly knows her mummy isn't letting on to the whole truth and its not recycling!!! Haha! 

I didn't get anything very fun unfortunately! My mum met me so we went shopping for my sister's bithday and got her some nice clarins face stuff, some bedhead hair stuff, a few clothes from h&m and a bit of make up! I got some cotton pads, some printer ink, some folders for my assignments, some envelopes and some stamps!!! Exciting stuff! I was so good and didn't even look in the baby clothes section of h&m!!! lol! 

We had a yummy lunch though so that was nice! Lets hope the weather stays this lovely tomorrow! I think it is meant to be a 'bbq weekend' weather wise, hope so although I have said to OH I don't think I will manage to have anyone round to host a bbq as just too tired!

OH has composed an email to solicitors to issue a claim re the last 10 weeks he has been poorly, lets hope that brings a good outcome!

Chiefs wife thanks for your concern re our problems with kids round our house - we have complained to the police once and now have anti social behavior officers involved, hopefully it can get sorted without us having to move! xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Hett well done, you didn't have a look at the baby clothes? I ALWAYS have a look when I'm in town... and you were in the same shop?! At least you don't end up with enough stuff for triplets. Sounds like your sister is getting spoiled :) 

:hissy: I want some yummy food too, I made a Lasagne tonight but I don't even know how it tastes :shrug: maybe OH will think I want to poison him! 

and about those kids, you should complain to the police all the time, even if it's annoying you shouldn't let them get away with it, I hate parents who don't care what their kids do.. but they are everywhere. if my DD does anything inappropriate like snatching a toy or something I always tell her off. but some people seem to think their kids can do no wrong. 

Good luck for your OH with his claim! 

Please no mention of any bbqs :cry: i bought some lovely bbq food but what a waste it would be while i can't taste it!!


----------



## Delilah

Thank you all so much for your understanding I feel ok and Chief's wife massive hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know all of our babies are going to be fine I was just really freaked out by keeping thinking about things :nope:

I'm just home now and Paul is making me an omlette for dinner while I elevate my cankles... they are getting worse every night.

Hett I hope your OH's claim is successful and Linn :haha::haha::haha: you wont get one over on DD in a hurry!!!

Well I am officially moved out of the nursery (my old office) - came home and Paul has moved the printer and my laptop raiser downstairs already, I will get before and after photos soon even though it isnt quite finished - I still need to sort paintings and wall letters hopefully this weekend

Who is our 9th baby???

Mxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!

Tash I know how you feel, I find it hard not working too... But I am often checking my email and dealing with some stuff. Good job on getting all that cleaning done!

Hett sounds like you are productive and I really can't believe you didn't check out the baby clothes :haha: I've had to stop myself, I have enough 0-6 month stuff really, and it's starting to be so hot I'll be living in my bra and underwear, and baby in her diaper :winkwink:

Linn, DD is so cute!!! Too smart to trick it seems :thumbup: You should hopefully start smelling and tasting again tomorrow!

Delilah hun, been thinking about your concerns while we drove around looking at houses... Everything will be great! It's normal to worry about things going badly, especially given your miscarriage last year, but just because you've had a normal pregnancy, it doesn't mean things are about to make a turn for the worse :hugs: :hugs: Soon you'll be bringing Nathan home 

E&L hope you're feeling better :hugs: Seems like butterbean does need a chat with Layla! 

I'm having.... twinges. Don't know how else to describe and not sure they're only BH as they are more painful than I thought BHs were supposed to be. They are happening every hour or so (so nice and far between) and lasting about 30 seconds. Starting to think I won't make it to Wednesday! REALLY need to pack the hospital bags tonight!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL D we posted at exactly the same time!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and Linn I'm about to make some lasagna to freeze  Been making something every night for the freezer. Poor DH gets his hand slapt if he tries to eat it!!!


----------



## Delilah

CJ we posted at the same time I think - how did your house viewing go? 

OMG if these are contractions what will you do? Get your hospital bags ready so you can go if you need to - maybe try a bath to relax and unwind a little?

Mxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Just managed to pop on, after my midwifes appointment this afternoon, I have been referred to a consultant (our hospital is just midwife led care) - who I am seeing next Wednesday. Our little man is now measuring 41 weeks, last week he measured 38.5 so a BIG increase, he is also engaged, all a bit scary as I am only 36 weeks tomorrow. Now I just can't wait until next week to see what options/ timescales they have in mind.

Too exciting, and with all of these births it is making me ask how long my little man will be! 

Hope you have all had good evenings! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Wow Charlotte! Sounds like he's eager to get into the world! :)

My MW has said she would deliver at home at 36 weeks (preferable to make it to 37-38 weeks, but still) so I guess that means at that gestation they should be okay to come out...Mind you, my lil girl is only a little thing, though she has a ridiculous amount of energy!! At least you've got a lot of preparation done! I'm just looking at crib bedding.... :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

I need some girly opinions, which would you get:

$50
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/trobertson05/For%20Sale/Baby%20Misc/IMG_3024.jpg

or

like this, but with cream instead of green background
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=370343657682&ff4=263602_263622#ht_3617wt_911

Currently at about $35 for the bumper and crib skirt, I'd get some sheets etc from Babies R Us to compliment...

ETA: DH and I both like the first one, but although I would've got it for $40...the extra $10 (as silly as it might sound) makes me question whether I like it THAT much, iykwim? But it is a full set...whereas the second one is only the bumper/crib skirt..


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha I know nightkd, perhaps a bit too eager me thinks!!

Your MW sounds very relaxed, which can only be a good thing. My boy has a silly amount of energy too, he just doenst have much room to burn it off, hence his spurt growth.

Most of the preperation has been done, washed most of the bits that needed doing, just got to pack my bag (OH's and babys is done).

Hey nightkd, did you notice we're in the last box on the tickers.......... xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

nightkd said:


> I need some girly opinions, which would you get:
> 
> $50
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/trobertson05/For%20Sale/Baby%20Misc/IMG_3024.jpg
> 
> or
> 
> like this, but with cream instead of green background
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=370343657682&ff4=263602_263622#ht_3617wt_911
> 
> Currently at about $35 for the bumper and crib skirt, I'd get some sheets etc from Babies R Us to compliment...
> 
> ETA: DH and I both like the first one, but although I would've got it for $40...the extra $10 (as silly as it might sound) makes me question whether I like it THAT much, iykwim? But it is a full set...whereas the second one is only the bumper/crib skirt..

I love the rose one from ebay, it's lovely!! xx :winkwink:


----------



## -Linn-

oh how exciting twinges CJ... although I had some for a while now. Hope it turns into something more regular for you! Even if you go into labour plenty of time to pack.. but not a bad idea to get it done. I am even doing mine now :) 

OH liked the Lasagne but to me it really tasted of nothing. My nose keeps getting worse, I take baby nose drops and they help but not for long :(


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd I like the first one :) and if you have a boy next you can use it again.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> CJ we posted at the same time I think - how did your house viewing go?
> 
> OMG if these are contractions what will you do? Get your hospital bags ready so you can go if you need to - maybe try a bath to relax and unwind a little?
> 
> Mxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Twinges now 15 minutes apart... Not sure if they're just BHs as they're only lasting 30 seconds, but we're in the process of frantically packing the hospital bags just in case! I won't have a choice but to try the good old fashioned way if I do go into labour, have been growing to accept this over the last few days. Petrified but hey, looking forward to meeting Zoëlle too so a bit excited!

House viewing went... well. The house was small, just a bungalow without a basement, but we LOVED the area. Even has a nearby running track, arena and pool, so we've decided to focus our search there :thumbup: That's a great start!!!

DH is going to band practice tonight, I'll take the car out for gas and for a wash. Then bake a lasagna. Then do laundry. So much to do, still haven't finished sorting through the storage space... Sigh...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh KD, I second Linn's opinion, I prefer the first, I find it cuter and more functional in case babes #2 is a boy


----------



## nightkd

I did notice we were in the last box :) I got all excited when I noticed and DH was like "What?!" :lol:

Thanks for the opinions... I do like the first, but I've started to like it less :shrug: I did think about the fact we could use it for next baby, but as we were planning on having them close together, we might end up needing another set anyway... I've already seen a nice Peter Rabbit bumper that I would like (and could get MIL to make for next baby I'm sure!) if we have a boy.... I said to DH if we were having a boy this time round I'd probably be more inclined to go for the froggy one....but...I dunno.. I'm thinking I might bid on the floral one, then we can always sell it on if we decide to... Gotta have something girly, I'm going for all neutral things atm!! :dohh::lol:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I just came to check for more updates, but guess you didn't go into labour last night. 

Hope you are well! 

I still can't smell this morning, but maybe tomorrow!! 

Going to play group again today, I know I'm still ill... but everybody always sends ill kids there, which is why I'm ill in the first place and I gotta see my midwife anyway, she's in the same centre! Looking forward to going out again after being stuck inside all week. It is already 24'C in my house so looking like another warm day :)


----------



## TashTash

KD - I also prefer the first one :D

CJ - How are the twinges going??

I do have work i could be getting on with and just recieved 3 emails with all legal documents that need to be in place within the nurseries etc by september. Got some really good handbooks and stuff aswell if Hett or anyone else are interested in - there are some on breastfeeding/ weaning etc. I can just email you them.

Because I work 45 mins away in the next town and all my friends also work long hours its hard to catch up with them through the day really, other than going into work to see them - then i end up sat at my desk going through the paperwork that people are still dumping on there, checking my emails and answering the phone! 

When DH got in from golf last night he was surprised that i had cooked him tea and it was in the oven and he was like - what have you been doing in here all i can smell is bleach and dettol lmao! Told him I had been cleaning ................everything in a bid to shift the baby. Obviously it never worked and my theory of bubs coming 10 days early crashed and burned lol.

BUT .....................WERE INTO SINGLE FIGURES!! 9 DAYS TIL MY DUE DATE!! 
cant believe the end is near, now no matter what in like 3 weeks we will have the baby and im so exited. 

Im going to phone the midwife when i have finished this and ask when exactly im supposed to have my next appt as it seems everyone else gets more regular appts at the end not less like me?? Then the health visitor is coming at 11.30 - still have no idea why they are coming or exactly what they are going to be doing?? Im assuming it will be to just check im ready for the baby or something??

x x x


Ahhh and just as i went to pick up the phone to phone the midwife - she phoned me lol. She is now coming on monday at 10am, which is strange considering its a german bank holiday, but oh well ill be up and about and everything else is closed anyways so its all good. Least she is coming i suppose even though i dont think leaving someone this pregnant 3 weeks is good service when they said in the first place that they would be seeing me "all the time" at the end. Ah well she is coming now - sorted.


----------



## tillykins

Hi girls,hope you are all well. i'm wanting a bit of advice, ive woke up this morning and have some spotting, not a lot but it has thrown me into a bit of a panic.I'm 37+ 3. Is this normal? Have rang my midwife and left a message? Think i just need some reassurance
Thank you xx


----------



## Delilah

Tash I would like the breastfeeding one please - will FB you my email address. Strange how they have left you but at least you get to see her on Monday - congratulations on single figures xx

Tillykins maybe it is the mucus plug starting to come away? Do they call this a show? Try calling the NHS Direct line if you want to speak to someone straight away, or post the question on third tri? 

Linn its warm here too, I am in the office but will be leaving in a few hours to go home and work from there the rest of the day - on the dining table lol - need to set up my workstation in there and make sure all my files etc are accessible... 

Have a great day all - Lili hope you and Layla are doing ok xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning Delilah, hope you're feeling better and more positive today :hugs:

Wishing all you yummy june mummies a lovely sunny weekend (and extra kisses to Layla of course) xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

sorry ladies im gonna be selfish for a minute......:cry: trust hubby's employers to mess stuff up! might not get our move now cos we wouldnt go earlier cos of butterbean. im soo upset. wish you were nearer could do with a hug. this week is just turning into pure shit. :cry:


----------



## Hett

GOOD MORNING LADIES!

What a beautiful day - quite hot so I am planning on staying indoors in the shade!

Tash I would love the bfeeding one too please hunny, will pm you my email add! Thank you! Good good on the midwife coming! My friend had her health visitor come about a week before her due date, thinks its just to get to know you etc and she also got given her growth and development book for bubs because she knew the sex of her baby. Let us know how it goes!

nightkd I love the shabby chic one (think it was number 2), I just love things like that!

Linn enjoy play group! I hope your smell and taste comes back soon! What a pain in the bum!

tillykins I second Delilah's suggestion, call nhs direct, or have you got a delivery suite hotline you could call? They should reassure you sweetie xxxx

CJ any updates on the pains last night! Eeeeeek its exciting!

Hope your well Lili and Layla!

And Emma and E&L and anyone else I have missed - just sending some hellos and hugs and hope your both well! xxxx

Well I went off to college today to collect my exam seen paper but didn't have enough change for the car park as I thought it was cheaper than it was (was 5p short!!!!), and so tried to pay over the phone with my card but they didn't recognise blackberry keypads, tried to call the customer services but gave up in the end. Too hot and stressful!!!! SO I came home and ordered this dress:

https://www.bloomingmarvellous.co.uk/product.aspx?CategoryID=m-dresses&ProductID=13439&language=en-GB

I have a 20% off code and also a free delivery code so I got it for £16!!! I have been looking for a maxi dress and I just LOVE the back of it....I know its maternity and I only have a few weeks left of being pregnant but I think because of its loose style it will still fit me after baby is here!!! (If anyone wants the codes let me know and I shall post them! Its on all babywear too!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

OH E&L we posted at the same time. That is ridiculous that they have said that. Is it a definite or can hubby discuss it? No wonder your upset you poor thing, you were so excited about it. Im so sorry hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Tulip I am feeling much better today - I love your scan picture - how clear is that! 

E&L they are bullies - surely they cant do that - you had a plan and the original terms were that you had 90 days - it is them that changed things - poor you, hope that DH can speak to them and try to resolve it so you dont have a weekend of stress hanging over you. I tell you what its a bloody wonder with all the stress and stuff going on with us this last few weeks that we all havent had an onset of early labour......

Linn - why not try some of those smelling salts to clear your nasal passages - I believe they are gross but might work for you?

Hett I love that dress - I need to get some maxi dresses too because my legs are so pale and the weather is getting warmer, may have a mooch around at the weekend and you are right you can use them afterwards - great thing about being pg at the minute with smocks, tunics and flowy garments being all the rage! Could you fb me the codes please?


----------



## Hett

PM'd you D! Let me know if you have any problems! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont know whats going on. cos they wouldnt tell us how soon they wanted us to go we were forced to say no cos of butterbean. im trying really hard but im soooo upset. i cant stay here anymore.........i dont know what to do. i dont want butterbean to come now but finding it really hard not to be stressed by all this and the last week. :cry:


----------



## Delilah

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: wish there was something I could do to make it better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

so do i. :cry:

it might not make sense to most of you but i need out of this place now. ive stuck around for 5 years....i cant do anymore.


----------



## Hett

E&L it makes total sense! You have every right to be upset, you had your hopes up for something you were so excited about and it may have been taken away from you which just is not fair. I understand you hun xxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Well the midwife has just left!

She asked a million questions about mine and DH relationship - was it abusive (wtf?) etc how long we had been together, our health and fitness routines. Family history n stuff like that. Really quite intrusive.

She gave me babys red development book as i need to take it to hospital and told me the checks that they would do on the baby before we come out of hospital and that she would be back within 2 weeks of the baby being here. 

So that was that.......................Off out for lunch with DH and then im going to sit in the garden whilst he cuts the grass :) 

x x x


----------



## littlepne

Wow that sounds like interrogation Tash!

E&L it's bad enough being messed about at the best of times but added stress isn't helpful at the moment - poor you *hugs*

And a pointless bit - 37 weeks!!! :):):)


----------



## Delilah

Tash OMG :haha: :haha: enjoy your lunch and relaxing afternoon - thanks for PDFs and Hett thanks for codes xx

Little PNE well done on 37 weeks :thumbup:

OK I'm packing up in the office and heading home to make some sandwiches and then work from there this afternoon - patio doors open, fresh air etc looking forward to it, just hope that Norris keeps quiet enough for me to concentrate - his cage is in the dining room too!


----------



## -Linn-

TashTash I was asked all this by my midwife too, I think it is common practice? The health visitor asked me this as well... 

Could you also please send me the breastfeeding file? 

Hett how annoying! couldn't you just park there anyway for a few minutes and let them know you weren't able to pay? I always do this at asda, as we always forget change. 

Delilah I tried those salts, I was inhaling menthol yesterday with hot steam and I couldn't smell anything... OH assured me the whole house was smelling of menthol :rofl: I was like "it's not working it doesn't smell of anything" 

I did have a drink this morning though and it tasted sweet, that's an improvement!! I tried eating chili to help me breath as well and all it did was make my throat burn :dohh: 

Been and seen my midwife, just had a normal check, she couldn't find the heartbeat again, but baby had just moved from right to left side and I saw it so was not worried, although it was weird, but she did get it in the end. DD was like "what's that noise" she's so cute :) Told midwife I would still come to my next appointment in 2 weeks at 39+5 and we will discuss what's going to happen once I'm overdue then.. :haha: the midwife believed me! 

I am sooooo shocked and upset though, went to play group to find out the lady who had severe spd who was due in the end of april and hadn't been to group for a bit cause of the spd.. she died 2 days after she gave birth :cry: soooo shocking, her funeral was this monday!! The poor husband and daugher (4) and baby :cry: can you imagine? Since having DD it is my biggest fear that something could happen to me (I will not even consider anything could happen to her!!!) and then to hear that :( 

E&L what a shock to you, can't he still go early? Better than to lose the chance? I do understand very well how you don't want to live there anymore.. all I can do is send you some :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really hope not all is lost yet!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh and hett the dress is lovely. I would like it, but are you meant to wear it with no bra? sorry for the stupid question but the back bit looks like she got no bra on? I really need a bra, I can't even sleep without it! 

I only got 2 weeks left and would have bought it too, but got a few shorter dresses here, my DD said yesterday when I was wearing one of those "mummy you got hairy legs, you have to shave it all off" :rofl: she's 2 and yes I had to shave and did last night, but I am so big I can't do it quite so often anymore, in case you all think now. I do normally have shaved legs!


----------



## 3boys

hey guys just to let you know that baby Ava came yesterday 20th may at 3.05 weighing 7lb11


----------



## -Linn-

huge congrats 3 boys and she was a girl :) I remember you didn't want to believe it!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats 3 boys I remember too you couldnt believe it - lots of love to Ava xxx

Linn I just replied to a thread about maintaining the garden before birth.

OMG what tragic news about that lady and her poor family. It doesnt bear thinking about

I measured that dress length but unfortunately it is too long for me - I am just over 5.2 so it would be on the floor. I will shop to find some maxi dresses this weekend though I think they will be really comfy

E&L any news?

Where's Emma today? Hope she's ok???? 

Mxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

3boys said:


> hey guys just to let you know that baby Ava came yesterday 20th may at 3.05 weighing 7lb11

Congratulations!!! WOW nine births and counting ... wonder who is next :flower:


----------



## -Linn-

hehe Delilah gotta look for that thread. I was only wearing this dress in my garden so didn't care about my legs, but DD :rofl: "shave your hair off on your legs pleeeeeaasse" 

aaaaaahhh I am antibiotics again and guess what I got thrush again I think. Last night I felt sore down there and now it is just starting to itch and I even noticed more discharge this time. I never had it and now already for the 2nd time. But I am quite sure what it is this time :cry: 
Does anybody know can I buy the pessary at the chemist without a prescription? I was out all morning I am sore I can't go to the doctors now, god knows if they have an appointment anyway, very much doubt it at this time and I also just put DD down. But I could send OH to the chemist after work. It's the weekend and I don't want to go crazy feeling sore and itchy :( Still got the cream here! Sorry ladies TMI but I guess it doens't matter anymore now.. we are all close to giving birth lol. 

Also hope Emma is ok, was she there yesterday?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ack so much to catch up on! Heading out to my prenatal massage then lunch with a friend. Will write more when I return. E&L I'm so upset with your DH's bosses, how unfair!!! Wish I could come over and bat them on the bum for you :-( He should be able to speak to someone, that's completely not right....

Didn't go into labour yet, but bags all packed and in the car just in case... Congrats 3boys, little Ava must be soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Delilah

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ng-their-garden-coverage-during-labour-3.html there's the link to it lol!

No I didnt read her yesterday either, I've sent her a text to see if she's ok though

Linn why not ask docs for repeat prescription given you've had it before and get OH to collect this and go to pharmacy on the way back?


----------



## -Linn-

oh Delilah I can try but not sure he can make it until they close at 6 cause he is working until 5.30 and traffic is slow at that time! you don't know if it's possible to buy it though?


----------



## nightkd

Congrats 3boys! I'm not on much today because our internet and TV just got cut off... -sigh- I guess I should be packing stuff to move... Feel a bit rubbish, could've done with sleeping more, but couldn't go back to sleep once DH had left (he left like an hour late for work, so I had to get up and feed cat etc).... I got my pool yesterday though! :happydance: Saw it for the first time, I'm pretty happy with it... Feel a bit more comfortable now, what with all these niggly little cramps I keep getting - felt like Bean was on a proper mission last night...her movements were different...

I'm hoping my birth ball arrives soon, because every time I crouch and open my pelvis, she drops down...I think it will help immensely when she finally decides to get into position consistently!!

Anyway, so yeah....hopefully we'll be moved into the new place properly by tomorrow...means no internet tonight, unless we stay over there (with no bed/couches etc :lol:)... And I highly doubt the connection I'm stealing will last long!

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

def can buy it over the counter Linn. called canestan combi hun xx

no news from me. hubby cant get in touch with anyone he needs to cos its fri and most of them finish at lunch time or are on leave. the clerk has sent an email for him to the guy who needs it saying we could go early but no earlier than 26th july which is exactly 6 weeks from my planned section date. hubby has said he is not risking me having probs healing etc so we have to wait. i know he is looking out for me as i am a naughty girl and rush myself alot of the time, but still......... And he is clucking over me cos im sore again, but i think its stress mostly.

Emma hope you are ok hun? when people disappear for a bit i always wonder if they have gone into labour now. we are all sooo close to the end.


----------



## Delilah

E&L fingers crossed, KD glad you got your pool sorted - good luck with the move 

Emma is fine she is out shopping and just busy :thumbup:

Enjoy your massage CJ

I am trying to upload the most boring album ever of our home renos to the sitting room and nursery - Paul wants me to put most pics up so his family can see his handiwork so apologies but just go to the end to see the finished nursery (apart from his paintings and wall letters)!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks E&L i only want a pessary not the cream... but as long as it's available to buy I am happy, so I know I won't have the whole weekend to wait to go and see my GP on monday. will text OH now... he will be so happy :rofl:


----------



## FritterFots

Congrats, 3boys!

CJ, have the twinges stopped?

So excited for Lili, she's bringing Layla home today, right?

Delilah, I'm 5'2" also, and it's really hard to find dresses that don't scrape the floor, isn't it? I'd love to find some though, as it would make it better for me with the section. 

Linn, round here they have OTC medicines for that. Maybe you could use one of those for the weekend to get a bit of relief until you can get the stronger prescription stuff?


As for me, I'm in a foul mood. I don't know why I'm so grumpy today. Maybe I need a nap.


----------



## chloe18.

hello x


----------



## Delilah

Me too Fritter, I hope I can get at least one comfy one this wekeend - I will probably go for normal not maternity and buy a size bigger for now.

Hi Chloe 

Mx


----------



## Hett

Linn you have to pay for Asda car park???!!!! Oh Linn I didn't think about the bra issue!! I will definitely need a bra yes! Hmmm have to have a think about that one. Oh gosh and D your so sensible - I didn't measure it! I will try it on when it comes and return it if its wrong! New Look have some cheap but nice maxi dresses!

Gosh Linn I am so shocked about your news about the lady who died 2 days after having her baby. I feel so much for the family, that is just so tragic and unfair xxx

Congrats 3boys and lovely name! xxx

Yeah Linn E&L is right, can deffo buy it over the counter!

Hello Chloe18!

kd hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## -Linn-

hett yeah asda is in the middle of town if they didnt charge (it's £2 and then you get it back it - comes off your shopping) then all people would always park at asdas car park when they come shopping in town. Often I will just find the parking attendant and tell him we didnt pay but we're shopping at asda, they never said anything! 

hope you can wear the dress hun, from the front it looks ok but the crochet at the back would show a bra?! i guess good enough for wearing at home or with a little cardigan... but I would not go braless lol 

yeah that with the lady is shocking, I feel so sad for her family! 

Thanks fritterfots... I'll send OH to the chemist after work :) 
Hope you can get a nap, I am grumpy and moody all the time lol.. wish I could rest for the rest of the day but gotta go and wake up DD soon then hoover upstairs, clean the toilet, clean rabbits cage, wash dishes, kitchen floor and then prepare dinner. Aaaaahhhh why did I go out this morning?


----------



## Hett

Cor Linn that list has exhausted me just looking at it!
I understand about the paying for Asda! Makes sense!
It is shocking, it made me feel so much for all the brave and strong families that something as tragic and devastating as this has happened too xxx

Whats for dinner tonight Linn? 
I always fancy what you say you are having!!! 
OH and I won't be able to get dinner tonight till about 8 - 8.30ish as we have to go out for a bit, so we will get a mcdonalds milkshake to keep us going! mmmmmm! I hardly ever eat mcdonalds but love love love the milkshakes!!! 

xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

we are having hotdogs, I got some german sausages (they are tiny but there is 16 of them) OH will have to cook on the bbq, with crusty bread rolls, fried onions, mixed salad and noodle salad with mixed peppers and oil and vinegar dressing and then have the rest of the salads tomorrow with more bbq food. I still can't taste anything much but got the food here now and it needs cooking so I can just imagine what it tastes like! 

I love mcdonalds food but don't eat it often, find it too expensive and unhealthy... my DD loooooves their milkshakes though, so I sometimes stop there for her to have one! 

I just carried the hoover up the stairs to commence work but had to cough so much I just came back downstairs for another rest before I wake her :rofl: guess the bathroom/toilet will wait until the morning so only hoovering and the rabbit and the dinner to do now. Dishes can wait too, or OH can do them later.. I will see! No stress lol


----------



## nightkd

Hey Chloe..

I'm feeling really ropey again today, think it's due to dehydration, so I'm going to go and get a cup of water in a minute *shudder* I hhhhhaaaaaate water. Yuck.

We started moving stuff into our new place yesterday and I got absolutely knackered out...everything aching....:dohh: And that was just lugging a suitcase full of Bean's clothes, case full of DH's paintball stuff and two of his guns up the stairs (not all at once).... I'm thinking I'm going to be pretty useless on Saturday when it comes to moving all the proper stuff (not that I'll be moving anything big)! -Sigh- I was totally out of breath each time I got to the top of the stairs, defo going to make us fit! :wacko:

I got the floral bumper I was looking at and I'm just looking at some angelcare monitors - do you think it's okay to buy off of ebay as long as it's a reputable seller? I'm looking at new in box atm, but would consider second hand as long as it's safe???? I also found a sling I like, but it's bright pink, so not sure if I should get it, or get a more neutral one for DH and I to share (he says he doesn't care, but....)...

Anyway, rambling...need to get that water and some food, seems like our internet is back on for some reason...but I still need to try and do something productive today!! :lol:

xx


----------



## Delilah

I'm going to Harvester with Paul and 2 friends for an early dinner tonight so will be leaving shortly - have a nice evening all xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Im full term today!!! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have no idea what we are having for dinner...got in a huge fight with hubby cos he wouldnt decide what he wanted so sod him, he can flipping starve! 

feel ive missed sooo much today on the posts, sorry folks. hoping i will be back to my normal self tomorrow. even contemplated getting on a train and visiting friends for the weekend and leaving hubby and the girls to it but decided that would be a really uncomfy trip.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah have a lovely dinner, love the harvester :) 

Nightkd take it easy, let OH move most of the stuff!! I just did the hoovering and now I am resting again, I feel soooo hot and exhausted. It's 25'C in my house now, the sun won't stop shining. 

E&L :hugs: sorry you had a fight with hubby, men are useless sometimes.


----------



## -Linn-

chocaccino congrats on full term!


----------



## nightkd

Hope you have a good evening Delilah :)

Congrats Chocaccino! :D

I'm meant to be using up ribs which should've been used a few days ago =/ Put them in the freezer as soon as we got them (like a week ago) and took them out about 3 days ago...their expiry date was also 3 days ago, should they be okay? I'll inspect and sniff them before I use them anyway, but as they were frozen, they should be fine??

36 weeks today (though MW seems to have me down as being 36 weeks YESTERDAY.... =/)...!

x


----------



## -Linn-

I wouldn't eat them anymore, I always freeze meat on day of purchase and then use on the same day as I defrost it. Sometimes I defrost stuff over night and then have it the next evening but no longer than that! But if you think it smells ok and you will cook it thoroughly it might be fine!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. I can't beleive I miss so much on here!!

So, I have a bit of news. I have a C section date of 3rd June!! Saw the midwife on tues who said she suspected breech. Had a scan yesterday which confirmed footling breech and transverse lie. So I go in on 3rd and they scan again, if she has moved and is in a good position, they send me home to wait for natural labour, if she is still in an awkward position, out she comes!!!

Kinda want her not to move, but I think that may make me a bad mother!!!

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies........................As D said, i have been busy spending money today!!! :happydance: Thanks for text hun xxxxx:hugs:
Met a friend in the city, i bought the girls 2 tops each and a skirt and sunglasses. Bought myself, 4 tops, 1 nightie for hosp, 1 pair trousers, unfortuately the trousers and 2 of the tops look crap on, so will take them back!!!! But at least i have a nightie for hosp and 2 tops for.................no reason, just liked them! Got more suncream for girls, as they needed some. Got my hubby a pair of jeans and a white shirt for our photo shoot Sunday :happydance: Had a yummy salad (bacon, onion and chicken) out with a friend for lunch.....................ate half of DD2's icecream as she didn't want it :haha: 
Picked up DD1 from school and came back home, watered the plants and veg in garden and am now chilling before i go out with 3 girly friends for a chinese tonight!!!! Yay more money to spend!!!!

Tash.................could you send me the breast feeding one please?? I have pm'd you xxx

E&L..............What A Holes!!!! Sending a huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. That is just so unfair babe. Hope you are ok xxxx

CJ.....................How are you feeling today hun?????

Linn...............OMG that is awful about that lady!!! Tragic and so very very sad!!!! Hope you can smell a bit more now hun? I have a blocked nose, but can still taste xxx

Hett..............Love the dress xxxx

Littlepne................37 weeks is not a pointless thread!!! Well done hun xxx

3boys..................Must add you.....................10 June babies now xxxx

D................ta for the text today hun and for updating that i was ok xxxx Have fun tonight xxxx

kd.................Yay on 36 weeks xxxx

Mrs G..............Will pop your c/s on front page xxxx 

Everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma no smell yet, I am wondering how long I can be so ill for, I do feel better not so feverish anymore but I am still proper ill :( I need to sort out so much stuff but everything just exhausts me. Almost hoping my baby will be a bit late now :wacko: also got thrush now and a lovely cold sore on my lip.. I was only waiting for that as I always get it when I get a temperature. 

OH finally managed to buy me a pessary... :haha: bless him he told them I was pregnant at the first chemist so they wouldnt sell it to him :dohh: so he had to go to sainsburys now. 

Sounds like you had a good day shopping :) Have a fab dinner xxx


----------



## nightkd

My mum uses live natural yoghurt for thrush....squirts some up there...yummy...it is effective though. I guess the garlic clove thing works in a similar way, but can't vouch for that one yet.... I have to start that soon...well....probably asap....as well as a few other things - colloidal silver (if that's right??) which sounds RANK, I have to hold it in my mouth for a few seconds and it's metallicy...I dunno if I can do it. :S

xx


----------



## Delilah

Be careful KD with the lifting, it'll be so nice to get out of your current place - congrats on 36 weeks and choccocino on 37 weeks - we are all so close - 10 junebugs already!

Emma good job! Are you excited about your shoot on Sunday I am excited for you? CJ did you get your photos yet? And what was DH reaction last week when he saw all your new pictures up at home, meant to ask before?

I posted our renos album and its frightening how much work Paul has done, he is a good hubby :thumbup:

E&L hope you are ok I hate fighting with them.

Mxx


----------



## bathbabe

can we make this 11 births? Bubs was due on the 15th of june, and i had him today. X


----------



## -Linn-

congrats bathbabe :)


----------



## aliss

11 June babies!?!?!?

Eeek!!!!!

Congrats ladies.


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Bathbabe - keep us updated on name and pics, hope it was a good birth experience for you x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, sorry I was MIA today, have had a busy day!

Delilah, I wasn't home when he found the pictures up on every wall of the house but he sent me a text right away to tell me he loved the surprise 

Congrats bathbabe!!! What a pleasant early surprise. Hope it all went well!

Will write more tomorrow, now I need to fold about 10 loads of laundry while popping in season 1 of Sex and the City (which I've seen countless times but have taken out the DVDs for my upcoming breast feeding sessions!).

Hope everyone is doing great, hugs to everyone!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Emma, can you delete my C-section? We've decided to cancel it and try the traditional route, despite the high likelihood of it ending in C-section... Long story, no point getting into the nitty-gritty details


----------



## Delilah

CJ u never no it could work out fine hon, that was cool re dh & pics. Going shopping for maxi dresses today. Well I have decided after a failed attempt at a treadmill session this morning its time to admit defeat until after the baby arrives esp as I'll b having the stitch out on Mon at 37 wks...

Have a great day all, gonna sort music and rip some ally mcbeal for my zen for hospital until my house wakes up xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ, hugs for you i know its been a tough decision xxxx

D have fun shopping

we are gonna go get the girls some summer clothes today i think. esp DD1 she has shot up so nothing fits her at the mo. she isnt even 8 yet and is in 11-12 years for the length. gonna have 2 supermodels on my hands i think lol.

enjoy the sun peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I bet your delivery won't end up in a C section... you will be surprised! I am soooo excited to wait for your labour now! As I don't need to wait for my own (midwife was not in doubt I will make it to my 40 week appointment) I can wait for yours... at least your body seems to be getting ready. 

Did you have any more twinges? I love sex and the city, also got them all on dvd. 

E&L we got no sun, but it's not too grey... I actually slep all night, not had to go to the toilet once OMG. Cold still doesn't seem better at all today, but otherwise I am feeling ok. Have a nice day shopping.. you too Delilah!

Don't know what I will do today, everything exhausts me :(


----------



## Delilah

Enjoy ur shopping too e&l anyone heard from lili?

Linn did ur smell and taste come back?


----------



## sarah0108

:hi:

anyone else want baby out yet?:haha: everyones popping in 3rd tri :rofl: im feeling left out!! x x


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Enjoy ur shopping too e&l anyone heard from lili?
> 
> Linn did ur smell and taste come back?

don't think so :( I'm still in bed.... DD literally just woke up and OH is at work so time for breakfast.. but I don't think it came back. I would be so happy! I am starting to worry it will never come back lol


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

I sooooo want my baby to arrive. I'm not a patient person. Lol x


----------



## chrissypm

12 june births! My daughter Alexa (Lexi) was born May 20th weighing 8 pounds exactly! Try to put up a pic soon.


----------



## -Linn-

congrats chrissypm :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrast chrissmypm!!!! Wow 12 June babies already!!

Thanks ladies, it was a hard decision, but I'm happy with it. We've hired the doula who did our prenatal courses, happy to have some coaching. My mother and DH will be there too, so I believe I now have my support team in place  And I'm not even going to pretend I don't want medical interventions, I will definitely be asking for the epidural! 

Linn, you never know, your body may surprise you and go into labour before 42 weeks :winkwink: 

No twinges over night, but I did have a huge increase in discharge (I think?). Woke up thinking I peed myself but it wasn't urine? Think it is discharge because it was whitish...

Delilah - we'll get back into shape in no time after baby comes, I've admitted defeat about 3 weeks ago now... The only thing we have left is good food while we wait! Enjoy shopping! I can't pull off maxi dresses, I'm too short and look lost in them  But I LOVE them!!! :haha:

E&L, any news on hubby's transfer? Wow, can't believe DD1 is into size 11/12 at 8 years. At 8 years I was in size 6 years :haha:

I'm about to bake a lasagna: so far I have frozen a recipe of a pasta dish, chicken chili, shephard's pie and the spaghetti sauce DH whipped up yesterday while I was out with my friend. With the lasagna, we'll have about 2 weeks worth of frozen meals. I feel good about that. 

Delilah, also making the pulled pork recipe today for our weekend's enjoyment! Went to the liquor store yesterday to buy the cider (PS: is one 500 ml bottle of cider enough?) and also ended up buying a huge bottle of gin (I LOVE gin and tonics with lime!), a huge bottle of regular Grand Marnier and a huge bottle of Vanilla Grand Marnier :haha: Can you tell I miss my occasional drinks?? Well at least we're stocked up now for when baby comes!!! 

OK, need to make my coffee and yogurt smoothee for breakfast now, it's 10:44AM and I just got up 15 minutes ago :blush:

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Hett

Woweeee congrats bathbabe and chrissypm - how punctual your bubba's are! Lovely news! xxxxxxt 

Wow ladies isn't it flippin boiling! I am so blooming hot!!!! I woke up last night and was dripping with sweat (lovely!) despite having the window open, fan on full blast and just knickers on! HOT HOT HOT! I couldn't wait to jump in the shower this morning!

Well have fun shopping ladies! I love shopping! Just don't have the money to go very often!

Linn your dinner last night sounds amazing as usual! Hope you could taste it a little bit!

We picked up our car this morning and I got in a stress with poor OH because we went to the shops to get croissants for breakie and he decided he wasn't hungry as had had a snack before we left, so I had a paddy and refused to get one either and came home and had boring old breakfast!! Was funny though because I was being so unreasonable! Poor thing! We went out to a pub for lunch though, had a cheese sandwich (how boring does that sound?! lol), but was actually really nice! Seeing friends tomorrow, hope they don't want to sit in the sun, I need shade! lol!

CJ how exciting about natural birth, i'm sure it won't be long until you go into labour, especially with the cramps you have been having!

I have had nothing! No cramps or anything so I am not pinning any hopes on him coming any time soon. Hey ho!!!


----------



## Hett

Yummy CJ yoghurt smoothie sounds amazing! What do you put in yours? We have been having them recently as a bit of a snack with a banana, some frozen berries, yoghurt, honey, oats and fruit juice but sometimes they can be a bit thick! Interested to know what makes yours!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fruit juice (pineapple today), yogurt (about 125 ml), fresh fruit (today pineapple, banana and strawberries) and some extra frozen berries. If it's too thick I just add more of the fruit juice OR milk (soy or skim) to give some extra protein/calcium. Soooooooo yummy! I love my blender!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I am so annoyed just typed up the longest reply regarding food and smoothies and then my internet died when I sent it!!! Aaaaahhhh and now I am much too hot to type it all again. 

It is 26'C outside. Hett I was dripping with sweat as well last night, if I wasn't ill I would put the aircon on in the bedroom before I go to sleep but that would make my cough loads worse :( 

CJ sounds like you got some good support there and then there is always the epidural as well :) 

So what is everybody having for there tea tonight? I am just making chicken kebabs with lemon and oregano marinade and mushrooms and will have that with leftover salads from last night! 

Hett I did enjoy dinner last night although I could mainly taste the mustard, better than nothing!


----------



## FritterFots

Hello ladies! Just thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is doing. 

12 June babies....wow, it's so exciting. Only 1 week left in May, June is almost here!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Make that 13 June babies!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4964-had-my-baby-yesterday-3-weeks-early.html


----------



## E&L's mummy

CJ...i did my labour with hubby and my mum. was brill having the 2 of them there, partly cos they could tagteam it but also cos my mum knew exactly how i felt and what i had to do. i wanted hubby there but he really didnt know what to do or say, he was as brill as he could be but my mum was fantastic. she said i pushed like a trooper (1hour 45 mins)...the Epi did help with that tho lol. hun i forgive me but did you get your red box yet??? im having a complete baby brain day and cant remember if you got it or not. 

DD1 is on the 80-90th centile for her height at the moment which would explain the length of the jeans ive just bought her hehehehe. had a nice trip out but it got sooo hot we came home, i just couldnt walk anymore either with butterbean's head so far down i felt i needed a bag there just in case she fell out!! very uncomfy.

anywho, salad and bits for dinner for us, really not in the modd for a big meal or cooking too much. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

just seen born2bamum has had a little girl. 

soooooo many births already.....starting to feel a little real now. that and its the last week of may next week!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon ladies xxx
Wow 3 more babies born since i was on here yesterday!!!!
Congrats to bathbabe, Chrissypm and Charlene_b_x on their babies xxx

CJ.....................WOW no c/s, sounds like you are happy with that, so good for you on braving it xxxxxx

D..................I am very excited about my photo shoot tomorrow, it is at 10am.................bit nervous but also looking forward to it xxxx

Hugs to all of you!

Those of you who do not have Lili on FB...............she is safe and home now xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma i forgot about your photoshoot!!! cant wait to see how you got on. one hot momma i reckon! :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

uk ladies anyone who is too hot, off to asdas for a paddling pool for £2.50 we got 3 here and put one out today and it was fab. I put my cankles in and then DD poured cold water over my legs with her watering can :) 

Now OH went out and still not back and we are hungry, bloody men lol I want to cook my dinner now!!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, congrats to all who have had their babies!!!! It is all a little too real now! Well I am still here and still fat, but hey only 10 more days to go! Just enjoying the last days of being pregnant now, and enduring the ridiculous amount of nesting I feel compelled to do!
Can't wait to meet my little lady!
x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L I did get the red box last week  Will take pics now, before washing the baby goods!!! Thanks again, I LOVED it! So original  I also thought that DH may be useless as he's never seen a birth and won't know what to do, which is why I chose to have my mom there. Problem is she needs to drive 5 hours to get to us, so she won't be here for likely a big part of the pre-epidural labour, hence the doula... I'll need to make a calling list for DH for when I go into labour: #1 call mom so she can leave Ottawa and head to Toronto, #2 call doula and let her know we're heading into city to go to hospital so she can join us... Hope it all goes well!

Linn, cold water over cankles sounds divine!!!!

Emma, thanks hun... I'm still scared of bad outcomes because that's mostly what I see in hospitals, but the majority of people have great outcomes! Trying to be positive... Have fun with your shoot tomorrow! I still have to have our photographer ship us the CD, will post some as soon as we receive them... I've seen the sneak preview ones and am thrilled! It's all outdoors, with both of us, surrounded by cherry tree blossoms 

My lasagna smells divine  Also have D's pulled pork on the go, found her email which clearly states 500 ml of cider, darn pregnancy brain of mine :haha:


----------



## Hett

OMG Linn a paddling pool is an amazing idea. And £2.50 what a bargain! My OH is laughing at the thought of me in a paddling pool like a beached whale, the coastguard might come.......
Haha glad you tasted the mustard yesterday! At least it is some taste like you say! lol!

Oh Emma enjoy your shoot! Can't wait to see piccys! 

I had risotto with mushrooms, peppers and peas and some garlic bread on the side. Was lovely but i'm starving still - Might get an ice cream out. I have friends coming round tomorrow so think we will go to Asda to get some magazines and lunch (and a paddling pool...) and sit in the garden for the afternoon. Then we have a bbq at Toby's Nanas in the evening! 

CJ thanks for the smoothie recipe, I will make one tomorrow I think!

Bloomin annoyed that Britain's Got Talent isn't on because of the football.....


----------



## -Linn-

CJ sounds like you got it all planned out well, if you got a garden I can only recommend buying a little paddling pool or even just a laundry basket (without holes obviously) or baby bath to put your feet in.. is it hot out there yet anyway? 

Hett the £2.50 pool is not that large I think you could sit in it but not lie down IYKWIM but my DD can lie in it and slide into which she loves, I just sit on a chair with my feet in the water and then she pours water over my legs which is lovely :) It was a hot day today wasn't it? Your plans for tomorrow sound good, dinner too!

I just made a potatoe salad with onion and bacon for tomorrows bbq and now I will put my chicken on to cook, OH can kiss my ass (im not really mad at him but wondering where he left his brains again).. he can reheat his when he gets back then. DD will want to go to bed soon so we will just eat now :) 

:haha: thank god I don't watch much tv or I would be annoyed too. I love come dine with me, but always watch that on demand.


----------



## Hett

Yes good idea Linn I would definitely go ahead and eat! He will be back when he is hungry! Hehe!

Yes ok maybe I will just use the pool to soak my feet! Lol! I don't want to get stuck and also am not sure how comfy I will actually be sitting on the hard garden floor!!! lol!

I love come dine with me too! That potatoe salad sounds lovely, might suggest that to OH to whip up to take for dinner tomorrow! xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hello gorgeous pregnant friends. Im missing you lot loads!!!

We got home yesterday afternoon and my house is like a train station with people coming and going so I haven't had chance to get online. I can't believe there are now 13 June babies!! 

My little lady is doing so well and I love her so much it's unreal. I've got loads of pics which I will add onto fb tomorrow. She is gorgeous! I'm also really happy with my scar, I was brave and looked at it last night! I lost one stone exactly in weight when she arrived, and my bump has gone back to the size it was at about 25 weeks or something :)

Can't wait for my buddies to have there babies here too, CJ it's fab you are going to give birth! D good luck for Monday!! Emma have fun tomorrow :) Hugs to everyone else!! Xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I missed you too :hugs: can't wait to hear how you're doing once it settled down a bit for you with all the visitors! So happy for you and can't wait to see the pics! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> uk ladies anyone who is too hot, off to asdas for a paddling pool for £2.50 we got 3 here and put one out today and it was fab. I put my cankles in and then DD poured cold water over my legs with her watering can :)
> 
> Now OH went out and still not back and we are hungry, bloody men lol I want to cook my dinner now!!

:haha: we did the same thing and bought one today at asda living. plan is for DD's to get the bottom of the little slide in it and away they go. also told them they have to keep my feet nice and cool. great minds and all that!! 


Lili, so pleased to hear from you. glad you are both doing ok. told you the scar would be ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CJ, im sorry hun, i couldnt remember if you had got it or not. my head has well and truely been up my backside this week. just got to do till fri and hubby is on leave and i can relax a bit. think things have calmed down a little with butterbean, altho still feels like a massive head in my bits when i walk, but not as sore and crampy this evening. 37 weeks here we come (hopefully)


----------



## -Linn-

Hett he arrived 2 minutes after I made my post, how typical and he then helped me getting dinner ready. 

The potatoe salad is lovely, can only recommend it with a BBQ. 

The pool is uncomfy on hard floor, at least for me but DD loves it, we got a carpet underneath but it's not very thick. I also find with the cold water it's too cold if you immerse yourself completely.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> uk ladies anyone who is too hot, off to asdas for a paddling pool for £2.50 we got 3 here and put one out today and it was fab. I put my cankles in and then DD poured cold water over my legs with her watering can :)
> 
> Now OH went out and still not back and we are hungry, bloody men lol I want to cook my dinner now!!
> 
> :haha: we did the same thing and bought one today at asda living. plan is for DD's to get the bottom of the little slide in it and away they go. also told them they have to keep my feet nice and cool. great minds and all that!!Click to expand...

We also put a little slide in, and she loved it :) I already bought one last year but saw them at asda today so thought I post about it on here, so cheap aren't they?!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, miss you loads and glad to hear you're doing well!!! Did you get staples or stitches? Planning ahead just in case I end up with a section  Can't wait to see more pics and read the birth story, so excited for you that Layla is here and things went well!!!


----------



## Hett

Hello lili!!! Have been thinking about you lots and missing you on here! Can't wait to see piccys on fbook! So glad all went so well, you deserved it! Lost a stone instantly....woweeee, here's hoping I do the same - I have just stuffed my face with chocolate so I doubt it...!!!


----------



## mememe84

can't believe the are 13 june babies already makes it seem so real now and so close x


----------



## FritterFots

A stone is how much? 14 pounds? Good work, Lili!

I'm not doing much of anything today. I've been having a few contractions this afternoon, so I'm resting with my feet propped up, hoping they'll go away.


----------



## Delilah

CJ yes one bottle of cider is enough for a normal sized joint. How did it work out? Sorry I've been out all day - I am the same re maxi dresses I'm just over 5'2" but I found a stretchy fitted one that looks ok - the cotton casual ones make me look like a hovercraft skirt as Paul told me!!!! 

Congrats Chrissy PM Lexi is a lovely name :flower: 

Last night was unbearable at our house I kept waking up and dozing rather than sleeping, tonight we were supposed to be going for a greek meal just me and Paul but after an afternoon shopping in this heat I couldnt face it so we cooked dinner at home, we are out for an Italian with friends tomorrow night so was the right decision, we'll hopefully get to try the greek place before Nathan comes. 

Practically every shop I went into today commented that I looked ready to drop - one didnt believe I had 3 weeks to go. I am excited about having my stitch out on Monday this is my last "big" appointment before we get to meet Nathan I hope! Part of me thinks things will start to happen with the stitch out but you never know I have no reason to suspect my cervix is incompetent as the stitch was put in just as a precaution in case it didnt hold the pregnancy as it got heavier, but the lenght is ok depsite having had the neck chopped off in 2007 - surely if it was going to be an issue I'd be feeling pressure already?!

Have a great photoshoot Em xxx

Oooh Linn I need a paddling pool for the cankles NOW!!!!!

Yay Lili I miss you too but so glad you are enjoying motherhood, I can imagine the visitors but look forward to seeing more pics when you get a chance xxxx

Hett :haha::haha::haha: that is me with the chocolate I am having triplets - I have a real baby, a food baby and a chocolate baby in the bump right now!!! 

Fritter could you be our next Junebug??? 

Dont know what to do with myself I am so uncomfortable, might have a cool shower and read for a while.... catch you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Mxx


----------



## FritterFots

I hope I'm not the next Junebug! I was hoping to have a couple more weeks yet. I'm not quite prepared (my own fault).

They're averaging about every 15 minutes-ish at this point, I've been writing them down over the last two and a half hours. I'm not sure when I should call the doctor, since I'm supposed to be having a section. If this were a regular delivery, I know I'd have a long ways to go yet, but not sure how much of a buffer I'll need for the section.

I'm still hoping this is just a practice run and it'll stop.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it was lovely in the paddling pool, and they are so cheap at asda. 

I am feeling uncomfortable today as well, it has been so hot and I am coughing all the time :( 

I also hope I am not the next June bug, must sound horrible but I don't want to go into labour now that I am ill, want to feel better and then finish off the last bits that need doing! 

You are all lucky you can eat chocolate, it gives me instant heartburn.


----------



## FritterFots

I haven't been wanting chocolate to be honest. The thought of brownies or candy makes me curl up my nose. I do like a bit of chocolate ice cream at night, though.


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

Wow, it's been busy on here since I last posted. Congrats to all of the new mummies. Lili, glad you are home with Layla and that everything is going so well. D, best of luck for Monday.

I finished work yesterday. I have 3 weeks holiday before my official leave starts. I had my first bout of insomnia last night and some 3am panic attacks. I had been going by milestones, the last one being finishing work. Now that's done, the next one is giving birth and becoming a parent. I think it just hit me....crazy I know, it's not like we don't get enough warning.

We're ready, ish, I still have to do my hospital bag and we need to install the car seat. And the house really needs cleaned. I just steam cleaned the main floor carpets this afternoon since one of my dogs had diarrhea and also vomitted all over the place. It needed done though so that's one thing I can strike of my list. Tomorrow I want to tackle my kitchen. 

I have my home visit on Tues with the midwife so I want the house to look presentable by then.

Hope you are all well, enjoy the rest of your weekend.


Fi


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats to all the new June mommies!!!!


----------



## TashTash

Congrats to all the new mummies!

Well I have been awake since 5am, I'm hot, uncomfortable n still crampy :( but think that's cos of how low bubs head is. Had to stop when I went downstairs for a drink earlier as I got a sharp sudden pain! 

Still on operation get baby out and will be attempting all the old wives tales again today lol but I can't see me getting much done before I need a nap. Going to go for a cold shower to cool down now then organise DVDs into binders as we have 700+ on a shelving unit in our hall where we will need the space when we are in and out with a pushchair - but dh doesn't want to get rid of his collection! 

Hope you girls are feeling better than I am this morning :) 

X x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hi: ladies just checking in for the day.

Fritter, keep us posted hun xxx

for the others suffering with the heat :hugs:

repacked my bag last night cos i couldnt for the life of me remember what i had in there and it was nattering me. have spent most of the weekend with my feet up as hubby wont let me do much. still got a splitting headache. not a right else to report really. just looked at my ticker and 18 days till section date....really hope we get there.

enjoy your day ladies xxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Morning Ladies,

Do any of you know how long you have to stay in hospital if you have an elective C-Section? Looks like i may end up finishing work on 03 June and having a C-Section on 04 June. No rest for the wicked. Lol.

I can't believe how many births weve had already. Hasn't it come round quick???

Hope your all managing to stay cool x


----------



## E&L's mummy

between 3 and 5 days normally hun depending on how you are both doing. xxxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

E & L is a C-Section painful? I've heard horror stories that people find it difficult to cuddle their baby afterwards because it's so painful. 

We may end up with C-Sections on the same day  x


----------



## chief's wife

Hello Ladies,
how are you all today. i have been trying to get online since friday but my internet provider has been 1 hour on and 23 hours off. very annoying and frustrating esp for the fact that i paid for 24 hours subscription. well, i have decided to change to another provider after this quarterly payment expires.

D,linn,E&L , Tash,CJ, Hett,KD,Emma,lili and all the other june mummies. lots of hugs to you all and wishing you and your babies the best.

on friday , i went for my kids 2nd PTA meeting. it was ok. but it got me thinking; a mother sent her 3 kids to school in wet school uniforms. the kids were questioned and they told the authourity that their mum washed the clothes that same morning and made them wear them without drying. i just wondered why some people will go through all that we are going through now and end up treating their kids that way. very terrible and quite disturbing to me.

on saturday, i went for my doctor's appt and complained about the huge cramps and bh that i had the night before. he prescribed ventolin tab[1/2 tab 3ice daily] =2mg 3ice daily to control the bh, so that the baby can stay in for another 2weeks before making an appearance. he said that with the way i was having tit 3 mins apart that the baby may show up before 36 weeks, so fingers crossed he will stay put till 37 weeks.

went to church today and back home to relax and prepare for the week.

thanks for reading my long rant. i will sit back now and read all the posts that i missed since friday. 

Bless you all


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Chief's Wife, was wondering where you were! Glad to hear you're OK... Hope the ventolin works and that your baby stays put till 37 weeks, :hugs:

Just realized I bought enough ground chicken to make a meatloaf, so apparently I'm not done my cooking frenzy. Plus it occured to me that muffins may be nice to have in the freezer, so I have a few more things to do!
My kitchen looks like a flea market: we've reorganized the basement and now I need to post about 40 items for sale on the internet :dohh: Oops, my fault for insisting we do this now!

We saw "How To Tame Your Dragon" last night - I love animated movies. It was amazing!!! We'll probably go see another movie this week, since heaven knows how long it'll be until we can do this again. Mind you, I had to take a break to go to the washroom so I missed about 10 minutes of it, but thoroughly enjoyed myself while out with DH!

Fi, I know how you feel hun, the reality set in for me this last Monday when i didn't have to go to work... I started having panic attacks and crying bouts, because it just sunk in the next step is having the baby... Plus I had to make the difficult decision to cancel the section and try the good old fashion way, which to me is more terrifying than a section. Had a rough week... Lucky for me, my mother and DH were amazing... :hugs: to you, if you want to chat by phone I'm here!!!

E&L, I laughed when I read you repacked your bag, I did the same thing this last Wednesday! Well, it was baby's bag that I repacked as it was the only one I had prepared  But same here, didn't remember what I had put in it :shrug: I actually removed a few things that in the end were superfluous! I'm so happy to hear that DH is not letting you do anything and forcing you to get some rest, you deserve it!

D - the pulled pork is amazing! I have to admit used a huge pork side, so ended up needing 2 bottles of bbq sauce, which is great because I cleared my fridge of hubby's bbq sauce collection (he had about 6 different open ones, so in addition to the new one I bought, I finished off 4 other bottles that were half or less!). Will definitely be writing this recipe down, thank you!!!

Linn, hope your sense of smell is coming back, should be any day now!!! I hope you feel better.

Fritter, keep us posted hun!!!

MrsDramaQueen, the horror stories you hear about C-sections are for the most part the emergency ones. The elective C-sections are much lower risk because of a more controlled environement. The risks of complications are almost negligeable for elective C-sections, and my friends who have had one had reassured me that the healing time is much better than with their emergency ones :hugs: Everything will be fine! I know it's scary going into it though...

OK, off to bake some muffins. :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## -Linn-

Chiefs wife that does sound horrible, hope the tablets work for you. 

I am on a ventolin inhaler at the moment, I am having to use it loads.. now wondering will that stop me going into labour? I really can't stop taking that at the moment, this cough I got is sooo bad :( 

CJ sounds like you are very busy, I have been busy just with general cleaning and housework and cooking all day. DD always brings tons of sand into the house :wacko: OH has finally sorted out the attic this morning so we can empty out the pantry, finally. 

I feel so ill and exhausted now I am getting loads of BH, I hope this doesn't mean anything, I don't want to have the baby when I'm ill :( 

I smelled a few things today, but right now I can smell nothing again, it does seem to be getting better though! 

:haha: CJ what is it with men and several open bottles of stuff? My OH keeps buying more hair gel and his other tubs are all NEARLY empty so there is always several open tubs... why?! 

E&L hope you are well, I posted a reply to you this morning, but I see it is not here.. my internet has been playing up for about 10 days now, it keeps disconnecting for a couple of minutes randomly all the time. I never had connection issues before so need to call Virgin and complain! 

Emma can't wait to see some pictures from your shoot, hope it went/is going well :) 

Lili in case you come online... thinking of you hoping you're having a lovely time with Layla! 

Hett - did you get that paddling pool? 

Delilah hope you are well too xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Mrsdramaqueen....its more awkward than sore for the first 24 hours or so. partly cos you may still be abit numb so cant quite get in a comfy position and partly cos you know the scar is there so i think we natually move differently. like CJ said the planned one was better then my emergancy one. i was very sore after that but i was flipping shattered too which didnt help. if you cant hold baby or you dont feel comfy etc, say and get them to help you reposition....dont try and be tough, ask for help thats what they are there for. xxxxxxxx

CJ...:hugs: just cos i can!! hehe


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn....im not too good tbh. its not the heat cos ive been in the cool sitting room for most of the day but im sooo sore and tight and heavy. paracetamol is not helping at all. i even got DD's stop watch out earlier cos it all felt too regular. ive got to the point now where if this baby is coming then lets just get on with it and get her out...if not then i need to not be so uncomfy. bumped into the nice MW in sainsburys yesterday and had a good moan, hopefully seeing her on tues.


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, Linn that's progress at least you got to smell something. I wanted to go and get a paddling pool but to be honest I have been indoors all day since I came inside at 7.30am was lovely out there this morning but not lovely that I am finding it impossible to sleep - have one of our fridges defrosting, did some laundry and emptied/filled the dishwasher but mainly have been working on the dining table with the patio doors open and smelling cut grass in the cool which has been lovely - Paul has been out in the garden all day. I have one more client job to do when I get back from our meal with friends tonight for work and then if I go into labour after they pull the stitch all the urgent stuff has been dealt with. Oh and I need to authorise staff salary transfers for Friday just in case.... Scary eh.... I hope my little man decides to hang on for another week or so. I still want to do his paintings and wall letters....

Chief's Wife I hope your baby stays put for a few more weeks, fingers crossed the meds will help. 

CJ I need to move in with you lol your freezer batch meals sound fab - I have not made any and probably will not get time to now either, I'll see how it goes. Thanks for your email, I have read it and will reply later when I get home.

E&L you know best so if you are concerned go to the hosptial. 

DQ you'll be fine with an elective CS hon try to not worry

OK I'm going to get the hairdryer on the freezer compartment of my small fridge I'm defrosting, put a colour on my hair and then get showered ready to meet our friends at 6.30pm - I may have that glass of wine I've been promising myself when I get home too while watching 24 - I dont want to have one out because people stare and its pointless me saying its my first in over 8 months :haha: :haha:

Marie xx


----------



## karamel

I really wish I had of started speaking in this thread before :(

You all seem to be such wonderful ladies and so close ; I'm officially an outsider! :(

Hope you're all coping with the heat xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

:hi: karamel...jump in hun xx

D..i will hun, i promise, im just fed up now. sorry for moaning. 
enjoy your evening outxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Karamel! Whereabouts in Ontario are you? I'm in Whitby (near Toronto) but soon to be moving to Etobicoke. Welcome!!!

E&L, sounds like you need to rest hun, I think DH's not letting you do anything is good... Hugs and I wish I could make you feel better...

Delilah, you've been insanely busy! Enjoy your dinner out tonight, hope you enjoyed your other outtings this week


----------



## FritterFots

Hey there ladies!

I rang the hospital and they told me to come in and get monitored, so off I went. 

I was having contractions every 3 minutes, and I was freaking out! But a quick check showed my cervix was still closed. So they sent me home, saying it wasn't my time and telling me to come back if the contractions got stronger or if my waters went. I was scared to be honest, because in my head I'm thinking 3 MINUTES?!?! 

But I guess they knew what they were talking about because the contractions have gotten much less frequent. 

My husband is also so far up my ass it's a wonder I have any room left to breathe.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes, every 3 minutes??? Wow... That does seem often! Get some rest and hopefully they'll stop... At least they checked you out. Seems odd though to be having contractions so often but yet still have a closed cervix... Hugs to you hun!!!


----------



## karamel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hi Karamel! Whereabouts in Ontario are you? I'm in Whitby (near Toronto) but soon to be moving to Etobicoke. Welcome!!!
> 
> E&L, sounds like you need to rest hun, I think DH's not letting you do anything is good... Hugs and I wish I could make you feel better...
> 
> Delilah, you've been insanely busy! Enjoy your dinner out tonight, hope you enjoyed your other outtings this week

I'm in Nobleton ; hwy 27 & king rd :) So really, not far from your future destination :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

Evening ladies, or afternoon or morning...........depending on where you are xxx

I had my photo shoot today and i have to say it was amazing, i was totally relaxed about the whole thing!! We did the Silloette (spelling?) naked ones first and then i did other ones wrapped in satin......................i had a sneeky peak and i am really pleased!! We had some done with the girls and bump, some of me and OH and then the rest of all 4 of us! Am looking forward to sending some of you details of the web address and showing you them!!!!

Lili........................glad you keeping us up to date. So jealous of you!!!!!
Should we start another thread for those who have had babies??? Where do we go after?? I don't mind doing it, but we need a post baby thread....................is there one?

Linn...............we have been in the garden in the paddling pool today and it has been lovely!!! My feet feel a bit swollen today xxx

CJ..............That how to train a dragon is excellent.............I took the girls last month and they loved it! Also isn't D's pork the most delicious thing ever??? I may have to go and get another joint of pork and do it again.................think it has been 10 days since my last fix!

CJ & D.................. packing and unpacking your hospital bags! That reminds me.............must think about packing mine xxx

Chiefs Wife......................Hope you are ok hun xxxxx

Fritter i went to hospital on Monday and was having BH or contactions every 3-4 mins and they registered on the monitor 35 when i was having them (not sure what this means). I was not worried as baby isn't even engaged yet, so it can happen and not mean alot! I get them about every 15mins since Monday, but they increase if i do too much xxxx Especially at the weekends when i am with the girls all day due to no school!

Karamel..............Please start posting hun...............the more the merrier xx

Love to all those i have missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i must try this pulled pork thing before i have this baby. you keep saying how yummy it is.

Emma sooo pleased you enjoyed your day hun. cant wait to have a sneeky peek hehe.

can i run a question past you ladies........ when i had DD2 i was told that i couldnt change her nappy on my bed cos of infection control. i had to change her in her cot fish tank type thingy. ive packed a travel changing mat in my bag cos i cant get my head round the idea of not changing her on my bed but its ok to do it in her bed. do i take it out or am i thinking logically here that the risk is just the same if i change her on my bed or hers???
im trying to cull my bag cos it looks huge but i really have only got bare essentials in it as i wont see hubby till after lunch the following day cos of his GCSE exam.


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L never heard of that!! I will be changing baby where ever! Was it because of your cs you had and the infection towards you???


----------



## purple01

E&L I never heard of that either, im having c-section too (on same day as you I think?) im now wondering if I should pack a travel changing mat? Something I hadn't thought about :shrug:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i think so emma but not totally sure. just seemed daft to me. suppose i had better keep it in then....right what else can i get rid of??? 

ive got,
1 nightie
1 pair of PJ
1 nursing bra
my dressing gown (need that to walk down to theatre or my butt will have a audience lol)
2 upto 11 lb sleepsuits
2 upto 12lb sleepsuits
5 vests
2 hats and 2 pairs of mitts
body towel and hair and face towel for me 
2 flannels (one for bits and one for face)
wash bag
nappies, cotton pads, breast pads, maternity pads.
oh and flip flops for wandering round in.

cant seem to find anything to cull


----------



## E&L's mummy

purple01 said:


> E&L I never heard of that either, im having c-section too (on same day as you I think?) im now wondering if I should pack a travel changing mat? Something I hadn't thought about :shrug:

it seems my hospital has some really odd ways of doing things the more i talk to people on here.


----------



## nightkd

Hey all, just dropping in... We're in our new place, Te Kitteh is not very happy... He was crying for most of the morning, so I got up about 5:30am and had to sit with him for a couple of hours before he was settled enough for me to get a bit more sleep!

DH has just gone to our old apartment to pick stuff up and _left his phone_ here :dohh: So hopefully his terrible luck won't mean me going into labour with no way to contact him! :lol: Idiot. Ah well.

We ended up with no running water last night and thought 'ah typical' but it was a burst water pipe down the road, so our old apartment would very very probably have been cut off too...there's still a LOT of air in the pipes, so I'm just going to go and run the bathroom taps so I can get a shower! Preferably without the scum that seems to be coming out in waves from our kitchen tap... :wacko::lol:

Anyway, so just updating... I was jumping on our mattress yesterday and it helped me breathe better, but I was worried I'd hurt Bean because she was VERY quiet (I expected her to be complaining from me bouncing her around rather vigorously!) but she's back to her normal squirmy, rolly self :lol: Going to order my birth kit later on (when hubby gets home) got the pool here and a drinking water safe hose to fill it up with :)

Hope everyone's okay and having a good weekend! :)

xx


----------



## purple01

E&L - I think you need all that stuff, I am taking loads of stuff, but then my c-section is not at my local hospital but at one over 1 hr 30 away & our little man is going to have to stay in for a while so I am taking about 4 bags :dohh: :haha: Im going to take in 2 bags (one for me and one for baby) and leave the other 2 in the car and OH can get stuff when we need it. 

So I wouldn't worry about having a large bag, i'll definately look like im moving in when I arrive :haha: xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

purple..is your section in the morning or afternoon hun?

hubby thinks the bag is fine, it just me. i think i need something to do at the moment. taking it easy is starting to get to me a little. loads of bits i could do round here but hubby shouts at me if i do them.


----------



## purple01

E&L - I've been told it will most likely be the last one in the morning, unless there are any emergencies, then it could be afternoon. What about yours?


----------



## E&L's mummy

gotta go in for 10.30-11 but they dont start the list till 12. normally sections are done on tuesdays with extra on thursdays, im hoping there wont be loads of us so we dont have to wait around long. i was number 2 on the list with DD2 so didnt go down till 1ish. ment for a long wait and really long time without drinking too from 8am. not eating i can cope with but drinking esp in this weather is gonna be hard.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah if you would know what I could smell you wouldn't think it was that great anymore :rofl: ... it has really got better though, I tasted some of the BBQ food we had tonight, I was so happy it was unreal! You have been very busy, well done! I was quite good as well, but it was killing me, it is 28'C in my house right now and it was hot hot hot outside today. I was shattered after pegging some clothes out for 5 minutes and they dried within 30 minutes!! 

E&L I hope the contractions settled down a bit for you, glad hubby is looking after you :hugs: I also never heard of having to change baby in the little plastic crib, but I didn't have a C/S. 

Hi Karamel you are welcome to join us! Lots of us have been chatting since soon after we had our BFP but anyone is welcome :) 

Emma glad to hear you had such a lovely shoot, can't wait to see the photos, I bet they are gorgeous. 

FritterFots hope your little one will stay in a bit longer. 

I hope I didn't forget anyone now! 

I had a good day, we had a BBQ with MIL and FIL this evening and I got a new camera, I am so happy. It was not expensive but I was able to take some nice pictures today, I have put them on Facebook if anyone wants to see them. DD had the best time outside in the garden today <3

I hope everybody is well xxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi Karamel, please join in the more the merrier!

Fritter that sounds odd that you are still intact and 3 minute contractions. Good though too.

Emma glad your shoot went well cant wait to see photos and Linn I'll have a look on FB now, bet you are happy you have a new camera in time for your baby :thumbup:

E&L the pork recipe is delicious and so so easy to make, it is one of our favourites!

Purple I am like you I have a medium sized suitcase for me, a smallish holdall for baby and Paul will have his bag - E&L your list is all necessities, I am a rubbish capsule packer and always have too much with me. 

I am really annoyed with Paul. I aksed him to pack his bag in case I go into labour tomorrow and he said he would do it in the morning and has gone to bed probably so I cant keep asking him to do things lol! I know I am probably being hormonal/irrational/a real cow etc but the fact is tomorrow we could have a baby here if my cervix proves incompetent and he just "goes to bed" without a goodnight, by your leave or anything. 

OK going to bed myself I have to get up at 4am to finish the job I should have done tonight and cant be bothered so I'll update as soon as I can after my stitch is removed - I keep thinking if it was incompetent then surely I would feel some pressure there already? But maybe not....

Night all

Mxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I understand you're annoyed but if he hasn't got his stuff it's not your problem.. that's men for you, my OH would be the same lol..
He will not take a bag though, we live really close to the hospital so don't know what he would take. 

I am happy to have a new camera, I was not happy with just my mobile phone! 

Fingers crossed everything will go well tomorrow and then it won't matter with the bag either! :hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

Yay for coloring my hair before going into labor. I almost died putting it on my hair though. I fogot how much it stinks, seeing as I have gotten my mom to do it professional for the last few times I got it done. 
I had a scare the other night and ended up in L&D over night. I was having contractions 4-6 minutes apart. With no dilation... So I am expecting any day now to go into labor. I have a dr apt tomorrow evening to talk about options. I am so over being pregnant. I am tired, my belly is super sore all over. I can't sleep becasue baby girl likes to push on my side that I lay on now.
I have found out when shes mad she punches but if she is happy she just rolls her hand down its so funny how they already have patterns like that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah good luck tomorrow! I'd be annoyed with DH if he did that to me as well. Hopefully he'll do it first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## FritterFots

Yup, I thought it was really, really odd that I was having them every 3 mins, but they obviously weren't doing anything. I didn't know that was even possible. 

They were lasting about 30 seconds and were extremely regular. I was shocked when they told me it wasn't my time, but I guess they knew what they were talking about because I'm sitting at home, no baby, and having contractions (or BH), but only having them infrequently and irregularly.

So Emma was the same way too, then? I don't feel quite as much of a weirdo now, lol.


----------



## chief's wife

congrats 3 boys
congrats Bathbabe
E&L- sorry about the move. lots of hugs
Linn- so sad about the woman that died, really sad

Emma-nice shopping
D- nice photos of the transformation of the house. amazing

hugs to every one


----------



## chief's wife

Chrissmypm-congrats


----------



## chief's wife

congrats charlene-b-x
congrats born2bamum


----------



## wannabeamom

hi girls how are you all doing? cant believe weve had so many births already

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

morning everyone :)

another hot hot hot day here... I can't believe a week ago it was around 10'C and now it's 28'C... I guess I am never satisfied as I am finding it much too hot. I must be retaining water again too, didn't have to pee until I got up at 8.30!!


----------



## Hett

Morning Ladies!

How are we all this morning?

Karamel welcome hun! This is a lovely thread with super duper ladies! :)

Linn how are you today? Saw some new piccys of DD and she is just scruptious! So glad you got a camera and managed to taste some bits at the bbq! I didn't get a paddling pool - OH found me a washing tub which he filled with water for me to dip my feet into! Lovely!

D - GOOD LUCK today hun!

Emma - Can't wait to see the piccys from your shoot!

E&L - how are you today sweetie?

Chief's wife - hope your well and your new meds mean bubs will stay put for a wee while!

CJ - You have inspired me to make some muffins for the freezer! I will do that and a cottage pie today. I have also got to do some ironing and do some exam prep for my end of year exam - it is a seen paper and is on 11th June so I'm not 100% sure I will make it, but best to be prepped just incase!

Hugs to all I have missed and hope everyone is well! Its another hot day here! I will shelter with the doors open in the shade though - was up at 6am as too hot to sleep and was also very hungry so came down and had some snacks!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett 

I am doing better thank you.. still not smelling much but tasting some stuff... can't believe how long this bloody cold is lasting!! 

Washing basket sounds good too, I must admit I already had paddling pools before I had DD.. I can't cope well when it's too hot, am quite fair skinned as well. 

Hmmmhhhh Cottag pie, I will come round yours for tea :) I think I will make chicken fajitas! 

Wish I was hungry, I find it too warm.. but my stomach is rumbling now so will go and have something.


----------



## chief's wife

Karamel- welcome
Linn-hope you are tasting better today
Hett- how are you today? yes, the meds have reduced the contractions considerably. i told the doctor that i did not want to go overdue though. my OH actually wanted me to opt for the steriods and have him early, he is quite anxious but it's better for bubs to spend some time more in there so as to get his lungs ready naturally.
wannabeamum- hello.

good morning to every one. 
talking about the heat, well don't get me started on what we are seeing here in Nigeria. the heat is horrible and bites. it gives huge heat rashes even when you are in constant use of AC. the fans blow warm air.the sun is sooo hot that if do not park your car under a shade or wind down the window glasses[if it,s not under the shade] then you will only be lucky to see your windscreen still intact, cos it 's likely to explode. we hqd to change the back screen of our Lexus just because it exploded in the sun.
we are only managing with AC at it's coolest in the cars and at home[ in every room].
some people up north have to pour water on their beds like an hour before sleeping on them for the beds to be a little cool and not crispy hot when they are about to sleep. 

sorry Ladies, rant over


----------



## -Linn-

hehe chiefs wife we are not used to this kind of heat here, the worst I find the humidity... it gets sooo humid here. people don't commonly have aircon installed in their houses and it I just don't feel comfortable. 

so how many degrees have you got in nigeria now? 

I still haven't ate... it's just sooo hot! I think I need to have a go in my paddling pool soon.


----------



## Hett

Oh my word Chief's wife that is crazy how hot it sounds with you - feel silly for complaining about 25c here! 

Linn I am constantly hungry! haha! But I think It might be too hot for a stodgy recipe like cottage pie today, so I will use the mince and freeze it. Will have something lighter tonight like fishcakes. I had a yoghurt for my breakie and some OJ so not a massive breakfast but like you just don't really want anything too big because of the heat! Fancy cold things like fresh salads etc!

Get your pool out Linn for a paddle :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

13 births!!! WOW well done ladies.

Hope those UK Mummies-to-be are coping with this heat. 

This weekend I had swollen feet for the first time and had two very irritable periods - where my general grumpiness was taken out on my poor OH and Mum.

I admire anyone who gave birth this weekend, definatly not the weather to be in labour.


----------



## -Linn-

hett - i think you're right about the pie, I just had a crusty bread roll with salami now! I decided that make fajita wraps later for sure now... at least they are cold! 

will get the pool ready very soon.. I am so lazy today still need to brush my hair and get dressed!


----------



## nightkd

G'morning all, this is my first day in the new apartment...all alone...without hubby :( The cat has vanished, presumably under the bed... I probably could've/should've slept a bit longer, but one of our neighbours stomped along the passageway and then shouted 'f*ck!' after...tripping maybe? :lol: Not a big deal, as long as she doesn't do it every day!! And as long as she doesn't wake Bean when she arrives...

It's generally quite nice here, just feels a bit lonely and different :shrug: Will be better once Bean arrives to distract me!

Hope everyone's doing okay...I'm not sure what I'm going to do for the day, but I have SOME crafty stuff here, the rest is in a footstool waiting to come over from the old place (really want hubby home, but as soon as he gets here, we have to go back to the old place for yet another load to carry up 2 big flights of stairs...:dohh:)... So not sure if I can get on with any of it... Don't want to waste the day, but at the same time just want to find something to do so DH will be home soon!

I emailed someone on Craigslist last night, asking if they had pictures of two bouncers they were selling...I got a reply "Are you a real person or a scam or a real person"...Urm, I'm a completely disinterested-in-trading-with-you person now!! :wacko: WEIRD.

xx


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- i think paddling pool will make you feel much better. keep hydrated also with iced water and eat mostly frozen foods. the weather here in nigeria today is 32c to 39c [ depending on the part of the country] here in lagos it's 32c which is one of the coolest areas.but at night it will drop to 25c which is our low.

Hett- yes, we feel the 'heat'. i am also very hungry, that is one of the things that come with the weather.

Ria-sorry about your swollen feet. hope you feel better now


----------



## purple01

Ria - I had swollen feet and ankles last night for the first time too, I looked at myself in a full length mirror and cried :dohh: - hormones, tiredness and swollen feet not a good combination!

Taking it easy in the heat today, spending more time sitting down in the shade with my feet up :thumbup:

Like the paddling pool idea ladies, might have to get one!


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy all!!!!

mmmmm food!!!:munch:im being such a fat :mamafy: today. had cinnamon raisan bagel for brekkie and toasties for lunch. drunk a shed load of milk cos i wanted it too. might have to attack the mars planets in the fridge in a bit. stirfry for dinner tonight. 

not much happening here. hubby has just been home for lunch and picked up the 4!! new tyres we needed for the car. thats a chunk of my SSMG gone. DD2 has been arguing with the dog over a stick :wacko: and i tried to get hubby to take leave this week so i could well and truly chill but he wouldnt. he wants to hang on to it in case we do get the move....which we still have no news on :growlmad:

Hope Delilah is doing ok. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

KD- congrats for moving into your new apartment. you will soon get used to the place and environment. just take it a little easy with moving loads hon.i agree it's quite weird concerning the person you e mailed on craiglist.


----------



## chief's wife

Purple- hello. hope you get cooled off
E&L-lol. your DD2 arguing with the dog over a stick. very funny. hopefully there will be good news concerning your move.


----------



## Hett

Oh E&L that doesn't sound like you have eaten as much as I do some days - and stir fry sounds lovely and healthy! ooooh yes mars planets sound amazing! I have some magnums in the freezer, tempted to grab one to cool me down!
I have made the cottage pie for the freezer and done my exam prep and ironing, hoovering etc! Productive day for me (doesn't happen v.often!) - I am also handing in my 3 uni assignments this afternoon so that is out of the way! Just got to learn exam prep now in case I do actually make it to the exam!

kd - what is craiglist? Is it like a trading website? Sounds really good apart from the reply you had re the bouncy chairs!!!


----------



## nightkd

Hett said:


> kd - what is craiglist? Is it like a trading website? Sounds really good apart from the reply you had re the bouncy chairs!!!

Have you heard of Freecycle? It's like a mix between Freecycle and eBay - you list either what you're looking for or what you're selling (on a local board - eg I'm looking at the Oklahoma boards)... So yeah, it's a trading website :)

xx


----------



## chief's wife

Hett- good luck with your assignments and possibly exam


----------



## E&L's mummy

trust me hett, im trying so hard to not eat too much. im only 2 kilos off my booking in weight, dont want to go over. just went for a walk round the feild with DD2 and the dog as its not too hot here and i needed a bit of a blow out. was only gone 15 mins, butterbeans head is sooo low down now i keep thinking she is gonna fall out lol. just had an icepop too yum yum.

was thinking of making chicken strips/nuggets for tomorrow's dinner. can someone please tell me which way round im supposed to do the coating bit. i know the crumbs come last but is it egg or flour first???


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooh i so hope D is ok!!!!
Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oooooooooooooooh i so hope D is ok!!!!
> Thinking of you hun xxxx

yeh i thougth that a while ago, did think about texting her again but didnt want to just incase she was mid throws. she did say in her text this morning she would let me know how she got on. so if i hear owt i will let you know xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks hun! I txt her this morning just to say good luck. Let us know as soon as you hear from her.....................I know you will. Really hope she can keep Nathan in for a bit longer, but whatever happens i know she and Nathan will be fine. I know you are the "one" to keep us informed. Fingers crossed she txt u soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i hope he stays in for a bit longer for her really. she did say she was panicking a bit this morning, which is totally understandable. i told her it doesnt matter how many babies you have i think we all get a bit twitchy when the time comes. 

just dropped her a "hope you ok" text so will let you know when she replies. i bet she is in the office working her socka off again lol.xx


----------



## nightkd

Jeeeeeeeez, is there such a thing as _too much_ movement? :lol: I am sitting here feeling very uncomfortable because Bean is rolling around SO much, she keeps bumping my ribs and making me really sore.. I'm getting those kind of movements where I see a leg run across my stomach, then a jolt on one side and waves running across from the jolt... What's up with her?! :wacko:

I feel really light-headed at the moment too and siiiiiick, had to get up early to go to the loo (no.2) which is very unlike me...

I've been up since 6:30am and she's been doing this the whole time (it's 8:40am now)...

AHHHHHHHH!!

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dont know Kd. i had what i can only discribe as butterbean on a see-saw the other night. it wasnt hiccups but was very odd. could be there just isnt much between her and you iyswim. maybe most of the fluid is behind her. try and chill hun, youve had a mad few days with moving etc. it might just have caught up with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

KD- an active baby is a happy baby. sorry for feeling sick. hugs.


----------



## E&L's mummy

D is on her way home. all ok. xxxx


----------



## nightkd

9:40am now and she's still moving around like crazy... :wacko: Not complaining that she's active...it's just not at all comfortable with things sticking as far out as she can get them, limbs jammed into my ribs and so on...and the fact she's been at it for like 3 hours now!!

I really want to inflate my birth pool and check it out! Just had to take my wedding ring off as my fingers are getting swollen again :dohh: Ick.

Glad D is okay & on her way home :)

x


----------



## -Linn-

hey everybody 

gosh I feel so rotten, I keep being sick :( I forgot to put a nappy on DD before I put her to sleep so she wet herself I could cry... I wish OH would be home soon, but not until 7. 

Wondering if I am ever going to feel better! 

Glad Delilah is ok!! 

Nightkd sorry you get lonely out there, I did when I first came to live with my OH, I wouldn't have lasted 2 weeks here if I didn't get a job within a few days! I still often feel lonely and have lived here for nearly 7 years now.


----------



## chief's wife

glad D is ok


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> Nightkd sorry you get lonely out there, I did when I first came to live with my OH, I wouldn't have lasted 2 weeks here if I didn't get a job within a few days! I still often feel lonely and have lived here for nearly 7 years now.

Hope you feel better soon Linn :hugs:

I would be much better off if I had a job, I'm still trying to find my 'calling' as in what I want to do and can do well as a WAH job... My jewellery making, I just can't get 'perfect' enough to be happy with :shrug: I'm hoping that with Bean's arrival, some bright idea might jump out at me for something to make and sell!!

It's difficult finding buyers mainly, so I feel like I put effort into doing something and then try to sell it and there's just no interest... I've found a website where it might be easier to be 'seen' iykwim? I'm on Etsy, though I let my listings expire for the moment, but it's just a sea of talented people, so I get lost... :lol:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Wish you good luck in finding something.. when I first got here I just wanted to work to get out of the house, so I took an office job... and I luckily I liked it and got given a better job soon after I started! 

Anyway I do understand what it's like to be far from your own family... and for you it must be even harder cause it's not that cheap to visit.


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- hugs, very soon you will get your self back. sorry


----------



## chief's wife

KD- by the time LO arrives at least you will be much occupied and then take your time to think of something. hugs


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kd, must be horrid being away from home. I wouldn't be able to do that xxxx my bean has also been kicking all day today! Infact for the last 4 weeks, just doesn't seem to sleep!!!!
D glad you are on way home, I was worried about you, thanks E&L for the quick update Hun xxxx 

Planted my broccoli today from little pots to the ground today, so we shall have to wait and see! All my other veg seems to be coming on very well. Just wish they were ready now!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma my baby doesnt seem to sleep either, fingers crossed they will when they are out!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good day ladies! It's noon here, we got up at 10:30AM and just finished eating the apple cinnamon rolls I made for breakfast...

Delilah, hope everything went well, glad you hear E&L had an update for us! Was thinking of you this morning, hope you're on your way home to rest 

Purple, I know how you feel, the cankles don't exactly contribute to a sense of well-being :-( 

Hett, good luck with the studying and possible exam, good for you for making stuff for the freezer!!!

Linn and KD sorry you're feeling sick :-( 

E&L and Emma, you two have such a busy schedule with 2 DDs each, I don't know how you do it! Emma, have you seen pics yet from your photo shoot? We have to order ours soon, won't have time to do it once baby comes...

Chief's Wife, wow that is hot!!! Here it has been 28-30'C plus humidity, but fortunately we have a cool breeze going through the house (no A/C) to keep us from being too warm...

OK, off to cook a chicken meatloaf now.


----------



## emmadrumm77

No, not yet CJ. I had a look at some of them from the actual screen of his camera after he did some and was pleased. He said he will send me a cd with all the pics on within 7 days.....................I will have a look through them and then order a few canvass prints. I will be on his website as well so will post you the web address when i know it xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ladies i have one thing to say,

WE ARE POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk:

hubby got the email this afternoon, his first day at new place is 23rd aug so will prob be moving a week or 2 beforehand. im sooooooo happy!!


----------



## -Linn-

I saw it on facebook, huge congrats E&L ... happy for you! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

YAY E&L..................................so so so pleased for you all hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

OH E&L that's fab news! You really deserve it too! Brilliant and very exciting!

Oh yummy CJ apple cinamon rolls, bet they were delicious!

Linn how you feeling hun? Hope the sickness has eased off a bit?

KD you are very strong being so far away from home, I could never do it. Its no wonder you feel lonely sometimes, but we are all here for chats!!! :) xxx

Glad all is well D xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L soooooo pleased for you!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## chief's wife

E&L-congrats


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks ladies feel a bit better.. I even cried earlier, how silly. Just cause I was so tired of feeling unwell, I know there are lots of people out there who are much worse off than me! 

Hope everybody else is ok, I didn't have dinner yet and yes DD is still awake so might ask OH to go to McD now! I just can't be bothered to make anything.


----------



## E&L's mummy

have agood cry Linn, its soo hard when you feel crap. :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn........................so feel for you hun! My cold is finally going, just annoying as my nose is just running now!! At least it is not blocked anymore!
Felt bad Yest, after the photo shoot all my hubby wanted to do was cuddle and kiss me.............he said he was so proud of me and that i looked radiant. All i wanted was space to breath, my lungs ached like hell and just couldn't have him near me, was like he was sucking up all my oxygen................poor bloke!!! All he wanted was to love me!!!


----------



## lili24

Congratulations E&L!! You definitely deserve it :flower:

Glad everything went well for D today, hope Nathan will stay cooking for a while longer yet :)

Glad you feel a little better Linn.. McDs should cheer you up a little lol! It's funny I always wanted McDs when pregnant but now the thought of it makes me wanna barf!! My appetite has completely disappeared! 

Emma I'm looking forward to seeing your bump pics!!!! 

CJ I have stitches and they are dissolvable :) My scar is actually amazing and healing so well although I'm still very very sore. If you do end up having a section you will be fine. If I can do it anyone can! But I hope you will get to labour.. :) Have you had any more 'signs'? xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi Everyone, girls I dont know what I would do without you all - thanks for your texts and concern :flower: E&L YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: on the posting date, so happy for you all and sorry for the stress you had to go through too....

CJ I want some of your muffins, they sound sooooo good.... I am going to make a sheperds pie soon although it is 9.30pm now so wont be ready until 10.30pm, will have a little bit if I feel hungry, I'm full from a sandwich at 3.30pm still.

So I got home about 4pm - they didnt bring me to a delivery room until after 12 noon because they were busy and then put me on a CTG for an hour before they started then another hour afterwards. The procedure was totally invasive and uncomfortable but not painful thankfully! It took the doctor almost an hour to locate and pull the stitch but I have surprisingly minimal bleeding - they said given how long they were at it I could expect some - however the option if they couldnt locate in the delivery room was that I had a spinal and they did it in theatre so I was happy to stay quiet and let them get on with it! I also have thrush apparently :o( but no symptoms so they have given me a capsule to insert tonight. They told me that I should aim to be no more than an hour away from the hospital too just in case labour starts which could be any time - good news is that my cervix is still closed so hopefully isnt incompetent and the stitch may not have been necessary :0) but with any surgery it weakens the cervix so wasnt worth taking the chance! That stitch - OMG it was like a 5mm white rubber band - I am so glad they knocked me out to insert it!

Chief's Wife I couldnt cope with that heat it is bad enough now.... I am glad your meds are working I just sent you a message on FB.

Purple re the cankles I have had them for 2 weeks or more now and they are awful - I manage mine by elevating my feet each night and wake with skinny ankles again! Hett, what will you do if you dont get your exam - you are in single digits for your EDD now hon, very exciting!

Emma ikwym about DH - mine is the same and it drives me mad sometimes but better I suppose they are concerned than not. 

KD be careful with the fruitcakes online - what a weird reply! 

Linn how is your pelvis these days? I meant to ask before did you start your physio?

Nathan is term today so very happy about that too!!!!!!

Not happy that they told me to rest when I got home and Paul decided to take that as meaning both of us - I napped instead of turning on my computer for 2 hours and he has done NOTHING and is watching the football now on tv.... really dont want to start a fight with him but WTF does this mean every time I rest he does the same???? It is the first time I have ever napped in the evening since being pg and given I had the procedure today and was told to lie flat for a few hours felt it was justified at 37 weeks - sorry for moaning but gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr....... normally he is very good just not atm.....

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Marie xxxx


p.p.s. sorry for the novel....


----------



## lili24

Oh and Emma we can have a Junebugs thread in the Baby Club when this one is finished :) xxx


----------



## lili24

That is fab news Marie xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili so lovely to hear from you! I never had a McD anymore.. it is just not my day today :cry: 

I hope you are having a fab time with Layla, can't wait to hear more about it!!

Sorry for ignoring everyone tonight, I am just not feeling that great! I will post a bump pic and chat tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah so thrilled for you it went well!!! I think that's a man thing, whenever I say I need a rest DH assumes that extends to him as well... I'm finding it hard being home with him, there is so much to do so I'm bossing him around and he's making me feel like a dictator of some sort but... I can't do much heavy lifting, and the majority of the junk in the basement is his! My way of dealing with it would be to haul it all off to the dump yard so if he wants to keep it he needs to deal with it himself... Men...

Lili, sooooo nice of you to drop by! Need your email address to add to our email notification list for when Zoëlle comes, already have Emma's, Linn's, Delilah's and E&L's, just missing one bump sister!!! Glad to hear that the scar is healing up nicely... If I go on to a section I will request dissolvable then, thanks for the tip! I'm getting occasional cramping, and she's moving around like crazy, but nothing... I just hope I don't go over dates as I'm already so limited RE: time for mat leave :-(

Linn, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

I went to the dr today and I am 1cm dilated, I am being induced Thursday morning. I go in Wednesday night at midnight.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Trinity42 said:


> I went to the dr today and I am 1cm dilated, I am being induced Thursday morning. I go in Wednesday night at midnight.

OMG how exciting!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## nightkd

Trinity42 said:


> I went to the dr today and I am 1cm dilated, I am being induced Thursday morning. I go in Wednesday night at midnight.

Ooh! How exciting!! So you only have a few days before you meet your baby girl!! :thumbup: :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

With these cramps I've been getting, I'm tempted to check my cervix...but at the same time I don't want to 'mess' :shrug:

I had the weirdest feeling yesterday - DH just huffs and says not to say things like this because it scares him :lol: But I was thinking I ought to get a new bump pic and then for no reason at all, into my head popped 'it'll be the last one before she arrives'... I also had a weird feeling about this Friday, though that weirdness has eased a bit(!).... All this movement though, aren't they meant to quieten down for a few days before, to rest? Probably means I still have a good few weeks to go! :lol:


----------



## Trinity42

Its a bitter sweet thing. I am moving as soon as I have the baby.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 38 week bump pic!!! I posted one on FB with my face, but not here 
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nightkd

Ha! Nice bump CJ.. I was just looking through my bump pics that I took today..

36 Weeks:
https://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr265/nightkd2/Baby%20Stuff/36Weeks2.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nice, only 2 weeks behind me and not that much difference! And you've definitely had the same 36 week growth spurt I had


----------



## Delilah

CJ & KD you're both all baby - gorgeous bumps xxx

Linn tomorrow's a new day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Trinity sorry your situation is still not good at home, but wish you well for your induction and meeting your baby 

OK I'm going to bed now, night all xxx


----------



## Kailm

Good Morning ladies, Hope you are all well. I have just realised :dohh: I can officially say our baby is due next week! and i'm down to single figures! (9 days) although the ticker doesn't keep up! I am surprised to see 13 Births already...and hope they are all doing well! can't help feeling the tiniest bit jealous! Hope the heat isn't bothering people too much, we went to the beach yesterday for a nice long walk...in the hope that it might start something....nothing...but the water was so cool on my feet it was heaven!

hope all goes smoothly trinity, and love the bumps KD and CJ, Hi Linn!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats on just 9 days Kailm mine is 20 to go today and seems a long time but I know it isnt! I wonder who will be the next Junebug. Did Taz have her baby? I recall something was happening on Saturday? But maybe I've got that wrong.

I'll check in tonight, out at meetings all afternoon and have a marketing plan to write this morning.

Weather is overcast and cooler here today thankfully!

M xx


----------



## TashTash

Good morning girls,

hope you are all well?

I'm not too bad. Was having bh every 12 mins for about 5 hours on sunday then irregular but painful all yesterday. The midwife came for her home visit yesterday, she was 45 mins late but for a change was actually lovely and informative! We finally done the birth plan and stuff and she said baby sounds happy and that she didn't think his head could get any lower lol but with the amount of head butts to my pelvis I have been having I thought that anyways.

We have the 39 week hospital appt today so we will get to see the lickle man and how big he has got :) I feel ready to burst now so hopefully he will give us a date for induction ? Either that or he tells me I'm in labour now lol. 

I have 5 days until my due date :) but it's only 9 days until the inlaws get here for 2 weeks so I'm hoping and praying that he arrives before they do so we can get some quality time as just the 3 of us! 

Dh took me out for dinner last night which was lovely even if I did sit down in one place before saying I didn't fancy anything on the menu before leaving and going to the Mexican he had suggested in the first place, me getting my meal and then asking him to swap with me cos I didn't like mine lmao.

E&l great news on the posting! We just have to wait til July to find out if dh has picked up before we know our posting :)

d - glad all went well yesterday :)

loving the bump pics aswell girlies! 

X x x


----------



## Delilah

lol Tash that's funny - its our right to change our minds though! Ooooh so you may be our next Junebug, hope it happens soon - good luck with the appt and seeing your little man on screen xx


----------



## Hett

Hello all,

Linn how are you hun? Hope your feeling a bit brighter today lovely xxxx

D glad all went well, albeit quite invasive xx if I don't get to the exam I just fill out an extenuating circumstances form and get medical proof that I was unable to attend and then it will be deffered (sp?) to a later date. I kind of just want to get it out of the way really! It is a seen paper so I have seen the questions and done some prep for them x

Trinity - good luck hunny xxx

Gorgeous bumps CJ and KD - your both so neat and I think CJ you have dropped down!

Lovely to hear from you lili! Glad your healing so well xxx

O wow Tash, will they do a scan today and tell you his estimated weight?

7 days to go till DD for me - I don't think baby will be here any time soon though, I literally have had no _definite_ signs of him ready to come - only things I have had are BH and also a big increase in discharge. So I am expecting to go wayyy over!


----------



## Hett

Sorry 8 days to go for me!!! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies,

Tash - good luck at the hospital, must be lovely seeing him and knowing he'll be in your arms soon :)

Emma - HAPPY 2 WEEKS to go! 

I woke up with swollen itchy fingers this morning, and have had to take one of my rings off. Swollen feet in the heat at the weekend too - didn;t get any last time. MW apointment at 1pm, so will mention it then.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria....................Yay!!! We are getting there slowly xxx

Trinity........WOW on 1cm already! Hope you are ok hun and keep us posted. Hope all goes well for you on Thursday xxxxxxxxxx

CJ & D.........................al i can say is...............................MEN!!!!!!! Hmph

CJ...............OMG your bump is huge now!!! It looks so much bigger now that it has dropped a bit!
KD............you still look tiny else where, but what a great neat bump xxx

TashTash...................Good luck today hun, hope all goes well xxxx

D....................Hope you are not doing too much or i will personally come up and chain you to your sofa!!!!!!

Linn...................How are you hun????? Hope you are feeling a bit better today babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Love ya xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry if i have missed anyone???

Right i was going to pack my bag today.................honstly girls i did have every intention................however after spending 1.5hrs in tesco's doing our weekly shop, i really can not be arsed!!!! Will do it tomorrow.................sure i will!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Let me know if there is any news on Natalia2010. She is having her cs today!


----------



## TashTash

Well im not long back from the hospital and im still left wondering how 2 weeks ago our lickle man had an estimated weight of 2550g and the doctor said he was on the small side and would be between 6-7lbs yet today he is now 3800g and the doctor said we will be lucky if he is under 8lbs and he was a large baby, with a large head?! :wacko:

Getting to see him again was nice but i am sooooooo worried about delivery now when i wasnt before :nope: The doctor did show us his bits and bobs and once again told us baby has "a very large penis" lmao. So DH was very proud of his lickle man now being a meat head with a big winky :dohh: 

Im just glad to be told once again that he is deffo a boy though after all those clothes i have bought! Im a little traumatised about all those cute tiny baby clothes i bought 2 weeks ago when we were told that he was gonna be small though and the fact that he will likely never wear most of them :( 

I have another appt next monday if the little meat head is still snuggled in there though :( 

I never had one BH or anything when i was strapped to the ECG machine though - typical.

I am now very worried about going into labour and giving birth to this large baby when i wasnt before :cry: im only a petite 5 foot with size 2 feet ...........how am i gonna squeeze a little fatty out :nope: I will be totally asking for an epidural now though if only to minimize the risk of getting knocked out if i need an emergency c section!! 

Ahh ill go get some chocolate to make me feel a bit better lol 

Hope all you girlies are well?

x x x


----------



## Hett

oh Tash it can change so much but thats good that he is obviously getting the nutrients from you! And an 8lber ish is a lovely size! You are tiny, but stay positive! All will be just dandy! Glad he still has his bits n bobs!

Yes some chocolate will definitely help....! :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh TashTash...............the height of you bares no signs that you will have bad birth hun! I have friend who 2 years ago had a baby who was 9lb 11oz and she is 5ft exactly and weight 6st.......................she was fine. Our hips move a bit during labour to accomodate babies. You will be fine hun!


----------



## nightkd

My MW told me not to wear my rings at night, incase I swell up and the ring gets stuck and cuts off my blood supply *shudder* fortunately I rarely wear them at night anyway...

I'm feeling REALLY sick today. Felt weird yesterday and then last night just suddenly started feeling particularly sick, woke up this morning and had to jump out of bed to throw up...have thrown up several times since - but only oreo which I nibbled on last night, so it's not like there's loads of stuff sitting on my stomach like I get with MS or a bug :shrug: Went no.2 several times yesterday too and feel the same way again today, but can't quite go yet..... Wondering if this could be the start of something, or if my stomach has literally just become upset from all the moving around etc... :shrug: I don't know, I hate feeling sick though. :nope:

x


----------



## chocaccino

I hope you get better Nightkd1
xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

We've all got hardly any days left before our babies are born!! How exciting!

Hope everyone is OK, and is glad of the cooler weather we have been having. Just one last thing for me to do before little one is here and that is to pack my bag, I just never get round to doing it, there seems more important things to do...?!

I see my consultant tomorrow, for the first time (was midwife led care) as my man is measuring 41 weeks (well that was last week), and I am only 36 weeks, they want to discuss 'options' with me!

I love being at home, I am getting all of these silly jobs done that have been needed to be done for ages.

xxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!!!

Hett and Emma, my bump has definitely dropped! The heartburn is MUCH better at night, and the breathing feels more "free" now, thankfully  As these 2 things were my main complaint, I'm now a happy pregnant woman!!!

KD, hope you feel better hun! You may have caught a little bug? 

Hett, ultrasound estimates are only that, estimates. Sometimes they're as much as 2 lbs over-estimating fetal weight, don't worry about it too much! As Emma has said, many petite women have given birth to 8-10 lb babies without much issue... I'm also small at 5'1", and a bit nervous about it, but have friends who had no problems so hoping the same applies to me! 

TashTash, exciting! You may be the next one to go  

I've been having cramping in the last 12 hours, as well as increased discharge. I'm downtown right now for an appointment with my obstetrician so I'll ask if they can examine me to see if anything is going on. Bump has dropped significantly too so all these things combined may be good? While awaiting my appointment, I'm in the office working for a bit. Yes, sad really, as I'm no longer getting paid, but some things just can't wait. I'm lead on a few on-going studies that need attention regularly, baby or not...

Charlotte, I know the feeling! Getting tons done that has needed to be done for months  We reorganized the entire basement yesterday and assembled the playpen/bassinet/changer that will be living there. Soooooo happy to get that done! Now that I'm done cooking the 7 meals for the freezer, not much left to do but put up my feet, knit away and watch movies while I wait  Oh and house shopping! And I plan on freezing about 4 dozen muffins (blueberry, apple, lemon poppy seed and banana) for quick snacks and breakfasts.

DH is at a job interview as I type! Literally at the other end of town so we're likely accelerating the time line for a move... That'll be fun with a newborn.... Will definitely be hiring movers!

Linn, how are you feeling today? Delilah, hope your day goes well and that you don't get home too late! E&L, still so excited for you 

Will update later after doctor's appointment, hugs to everyone!


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck with the consultant Charlotte :)

BTW, ladies...I know it varies from person to person, but my boobs (both of them at once, which is weird) were leaking a LOT last night...they've been leaking since 16 weeks, but just all of a sudden last night I had big wet patches... from both of them which is unusual...could this be a potential sign of imminent labour? Gosh, it's been a while since I symptom-spotted! :haha:

I had a couple of pretty bad cramps last night (been having mild period pains occasionally for the past week or two) too...but I guess all these little things could just be my body preparing to give birth _soon_, not necessarily imminently...

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey KD, the cramps are signs of the cervix softening, but does not indicate anything imminent apparently! Started having those last week so read up on it  As for the boobs leaking, can happen anytime during pregnancy. Not sure if a surge means something imminent though, although both mine have been leaking for about a month, to the point where I need to wear some breast pads to protect my bras :dohh: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## nightkd

Does it count that I went on a bit of a tidying/cleaning frenzy last night at our old apartment? Or could that just be because I want our deposit back? :haha:

CJ - hope your DH's interview goes well :)

x

P.S Seriously! I hate symptom spotting... :lol:


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hey KD, the cramps are signs of the cervix softening, but does not indicate anything imminent apparently! Started having those last week so read up on it  As for the boobs leaking, can happen anytime during pregnancy. Not sure if a surge means something imminent though, although both mine have been leaking for about a month, to the point where I need to wear some breast pads to protect my bras :dohh: Keep us posted!!!

Thank you :) Will do...I highly doubt it's anything...but last time I had an iffy tummy, I said that and got a BFP the next day!! :haha:

Seriously though.. If Bean wants to make an appearance now, she may have to sleep in with me and force DH onto the floor!! :lol: = Not really prepared!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes, I wasn't anywhere near ready at 36 weeks, just because I still had so much nesting to be done  A move is a perfect excuse for some MAJOR nesting!!! When is your crib arriving??

EDIT: can you tell I'm working really hard at the office while waiting to see the doctor? :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yikes, I wasn't anywhere near ready at 36 weeks, just because I still had so much nesting to be done  A move is a perfect excuse for some MAJOR nesting!!! When is your crib arriving??
> 
> EDIT: can you tell I'm working really hard at the office while waiting to see the doctor? :haha:

Ha! I've been doing washing up and everything in the new place (our old kitchen SUCKED) tidying things away...totally not like me :lol: Lucky it's a nice place... But strangely I was a little sad to leave the old apartment last night because I wanted to CLEAN everything :haha: The a/c over there SUCKS though, so it was absolutely sweltering and making me feel funny, so we decided to just come back home with a few bits and pieces...

Crib is estimated between 21st and 27th, so hopefully within the next couple of days!! I got my bumper yesterday and it's booooootiful, I'm real pleased. Need to go and get some pale green sheets to match...but we don't even have a mattress yet, sooooooo.... :dohh::lol:

Of course!! :haha:

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks both!

Junebug - your cooking sounds amazing. I plan on doing a few meals for the freezer too, I just get stuck into one job, and create another. Oh well hopefully I have three weeks to get stuck into doing a few more jobs. Good luck to your other half!!

Nightkd - my boobs haven't started to leak at all yet! I reckon don't be so active and the leaking will slow down too  xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Argh, getting nervous DH won't make my appointment! His interview was scheduled for 10 AM, it's now 11 AM and I've heard nothing. It will take him at least 45 minutes to drive from where he is to downtown where me and the apt are... Was hoping he'd be able to make it, because of school from Sept-April he only came to 2 apts (my CVS and then the 18 week ultrasound/doctors apt). I like having him with me :-(


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ.....................hope everything goes well with your apt hun xxxxxxxxxxx Am sure it will be fine, fingers crossed OH makes it in time to be with you.

kd.........i really wouldn't worry, i think it is just your body getting ready for the next few weeks. Wish my baby would calm down! I would have thought at 38weeks there wouldn't be that amount of room to play.........................Hey was i wrong!!!


----------



## nightkd

Hope your DH makes it CJ! :)

Oh I'm not worrying, I'm getting excited! :haha: Bean has been shifting around, feels like her feet were over the other side and I started getting really quite bad pains in my cervix area....Stood up and walked around a bit and got myself a small bowl of cereal and they got worse :dohh: Tried squatting (seems to relieve some of the pain when she's pressing down on nerves etc) and it didn't help in the slightest... Seems to have eased off now... I can only wonder what she was doing... She seems to have settled now though!

I'm considering going back to bed for a little nap, as I've started to feel a little bit better... I know as soon as I lie down I won't be able to sleep though! Might just bring a load of pillows to the sofa and snooze, or at least just chill out. My cat is sat underneath a blanket next to me...freak!! :haha:

P.S Is it weird I can smell freshly baked bread?? =/

xx


----------



## nightkd

My crib has arrived at DH's work!!! :happydance:

ETA: I mean Bean's crib!! :haha:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wooohoooooo how exciting!!!! xxx


----------



## nightkd

I also have my birth ball waiting for me at old apartment (DH went to pick it up yesterday, but only picked up one parcel, when there were two waiting for me :dohh:).. Need to go to the store to find some steriliser for the birth pool and I want to get some knee high socks to make into babylegs! :thumbup:

Just found a travel system on Craigslist... $160... Guess the cloth dipes I wanted to get will have to wait...

xx


----------



## FritterFots

Hello everyone! 

I wanted to pop in and check on everyone. Seems like we're all doing pretty well. 

This is the first time my husband has left me alone since our false alarm on Saturday. I was glad to get him out of my hair for a little while!


----------



## emmadrumm77

How are you Fritter???? Hope you are feeling better now xxxx
kd..............Yay on the crib hun xxxx

Linn.......................where r u hun???


----------



## FritterFots

Heya, Emma! I'm feeling fine. No real complaints now that everything has stopped. My belly muscles were pretty sore for a day or so after, and my back is killing me, but that's not unusual. 

I go for my check up tomorrow and I'll be asking the doc a few questions about everything that happened on Saturday, like how will I know if it's real or BH if they're coming that close together, and since I'm supposed to have a c-section, when am I supposed to go in if it happens again. 

The hospital is an hour away, so it's a pain to drive all the way there and back for a false alarm. Better to be safe than sorry, I know, but I certainly don't want to be doing it more often than I need to!


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies,

CJ did OH make it? How was your appt?

You inspired me to make muffins so I have a batch of white chocolate chip ones (not as healthy as yours!!!) in the oven now. For the freezer of course, but maybe OH and I should test one or two just to make sure they are ok!

Linn I hope your OK sweetie xxx

I had my urine tested today and tested +++ leukocytes and trace of protein....also I think my blood pressure is slightly higher than usual - my usual bp is around 100/60 and it was 121/74 today. I'm sure its nothing as they would have said something if it was - might bell the midwife in the morning but a sample has been sent of to check on the leukocytes.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone, just made it home from the city! 

Fritter, our hospital is also 1 hour drive away... Because of the distance, I requested an exam just in case, since I've been having twinges and cramps for a week. Turns out cervix is completely closed :dohh: Still stuck by my decision to cancel the C-section. Oh and no, DH didn't make it on time, he popped into the exam room just as I was tying my dress :wacko: Darn downtown traffic :-(

So it appears no imminent labour for me, and the cramps I'm having are only Braxton-Hicks. A bit disappointed, was hoping to go into labour sooner rather than later at this point :shrug: Oh well, I guess it's all a wait and see game now. Starting to think I'll make it to my due date or beyond...

Hett, good job on making the muffins! Of course you must sample before freezing, that is an unwritten rule :winkwink:

KD, yay on the crib making it!!! Now next step (i.e. must do before weekend is over!): get mattress and sheets  You're doing great!!!

Emma, I know what you mean, seems that the bigger baby gets the more moving is going on. Last night she actually woke me up several times!!!

Linn and E&L, thinking of you and hope you're both OK!!!

Delilah, hope your crazy day has come to a pleasant end


----------



## nightkd

Are you doing lots of walking CJ? Might help things get started!

Not sure where we're going to get a mattress from tbh, we don't want a second hand one...but would prefer not to pay absolute full price. TBH I'm not really sure what to look for, think we added an organic one to our registry, but I suck at mattress shopping for ME, let alone a baby!! :lol:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm on my feet most of the day doing chores, cooking, baking, reorganizing... To the point where they hurt at bed time :-( Not sure I could add walks to that. Now that I'm mostly done nesting (due to running out of things to do!), it may be feasible...

Check your local baby stores for sales, ours posts a new flyer every Friday which I religiously check for bargains! Does DH have access to a car? If not, might be tricky to get crib from his work to home, no? And your travel system sounds a great deal!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everyboy I am sory I was not here all day, had such issues with my internet connection again!! 

sorry to hear there was no progress with yor cervix CJ and OH didn't make it, how did his interview go though? 

Hope everybody is well, sorry don't want to ignore you all but still feeling very sick and tired right now, I will be here more again tomorrow. 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..... Glad you Re ok Hun xxxx
CJ and to all those first time mummies, I just want to say that you will know when your contractions are contractions and not just BH's. They are similar but you will just know. I know it is scary especially those who are booked in for a cs, you obviously don't want to go into labour and then get stuck with an hr drive. Trust your body ladies, bh's are so common especially when you are in your last month. 
Love to all xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma for you, as you commented on one of my facebook pics.. and was wondering where my bump was...
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0057.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm on my feet most of the day doing chores, cooking, baking, reorganizing... To the point where they hurt at bed time :-( Not sure I could add walks to that. Now that I'm mostly done nesting (due to running out of things to do!), it may be feasible...
> 
> Check your local baby stores for sales, ours posts a new flyer every Friday which I religiously check for bargains! Does DH have access to a car? If not, might be tricky to get crib from his work to home, no? And your travel system sounds a great deal!!!

Aww, I want to do some baking now.... How about swimming or something? I am motivated to get active! :lol:

We're using the work truck at the moment, so we have a way to transport stuff....Apparently the crib is super heavy, so I believe it's sat downstairs in the back of the truck now... =/

We're going to hopefully meet up with the lady for the travel system tonight. :thumbup:

I'm cramping quite a bit more than I have been...nothing regular yet! We'll see how it goes... We're going to walk around a bit and I have my birth ball to try out tonight :)

xx

xx


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls :)

cj - how did your dh get on? The one good thing about the army is the stability it provides! How are you getting on with mat leave? Bored as much as me? Lol

linn - what a pretty bump :)

hett - I was ++ leuko, when I went to the hospital yesterday as well. I only know this from reading my notes though as the doctor never mentioned it to me? 

Kd - how exiting is it getting the final bits of bubs stuff? Hope you find a reasonable priced mattress soon. You should take it easy though with moving and stuff 

Well I'm pooped this morning, I had a really bad night because I just couldn't get comfy :( I have a very wriggly baby and I could feel his whole leg poking out, just made me want to lay the way I was and feel him though haha. I am still crampy and sore but I'm just assuming that it's gonna be this way til baby is here now! 

I was going to head into the office this afternoon but don't think I'll bother now. Dh is off for a round of golf later, I think he is trying to squeeze as much as he can in before the baby gets here lol. I'll find a film to watch n do some more ironing - anyone got any suggestions for a decent film? 

Xx


----------



## katrina1987

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

We watched Avatar the other night..............really enjoyed it xxx

Thanks Katrina xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

morning everybody! 

i already posted twice but each time my internet just disconnects, I am so annoyed and will ring virgin and tell them I ain't paying for there NoService anymore! 

Hope everybody is well today. I feel much better and off to the little music makers soon. Still coughing loads but generally feeling better today :) 

Emma did you find my bump lol? It's not disappeared you see! i dont like the pic I posted will do another one later! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh missed that!!! Love it hun..............pretty top as well xxxx:flower:
Glad to see there is no shrinking there hun :rofl: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh my pics are ready!!!!! Ver annoying as can not get them off the web!!! When i copy them they have a line on them for protection!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Looooooooooooooooooooooooook at my avatar!!!!!! He he he he xxx


----------



## lili24

Check you out Emma! That's gorgeous! Can we see more on FB? :) 

Linn hope you feel better today, nice bump!! I miss my bump lol it feels so weird now my belly has shrunk right down and all my clothes fit again! 

Hett I hope your results come back clear hun, happy 39 weeks :flower:

CJ I wish we were meeting Zoelle today lol.. But she will we worth the extra wait! 

I <3 being a mummy, and can't believe Layla is one week old already, it's gone so fast. I'm still really sore and now that my milk has come in my boobs are complete agony too :nope: but she's so worth it and I'd do it all again in a second!


----------



## emmadrumm77

No the pics are on the website, but there are a few dodgy ones, so wont put the whole site on there. I am waiting for them to send me the cd of all the pics and then i can put the ones i like on there.
Did you see the one of the girls on FB??? So cute xxx

Lili.................can not believe you had Layla a week ago.................seems like yesterday you were in hosp!!!! Also i am 38+1 same as you were...................must pack my bag!!!!!! So glad you are happy hun.

I think a thread should start for those mummies already??? Be nice for you to chat to those who have already had their little bundles???? Rather than wait for us slow coaches xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hett

Oh Emma wow! Thats all I can say is wow, that picture is just amazing in your avatar! 

Hello Lili! Lovely to hear from you again! How is little Layla? Can't wait to see more piccys on fbook!

Glad all is well Linn and your feeling a bit better! Enjoy little music makers :) xxx

Tash I spoke to another midwife today and she said lots of women have +leukocytes at this stage in pregnancy and alot also have a trace of protein, +leucocytes often come with extra discharge which I am getting ALOT extra at the moment, so assume that might be it!

CJ did they say if bubby is engaged at all?

Well I have had a busy morning! Made a roasted vegetable lasagne and a chorizo stew for the freezer - we did sample the muffins last night and mmmmmmmmm! They were lovely! Next thing to make is some sticky onion and cheddar mini quiches for the freezer but run out of eggs so must grab some! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Hett xxxx

Here are 2 more i just got of the site. I love my bump!!!! Can't make them bigger (bump or the pics) xx

The one of the girls is so cute xxx


----------



## littlepne

Hi just realised I've been lurking and not posting all weekend!

Those pics are great emma! That one of the girls is sweet.

I've got the first (and maybe only!!) of my antenatal classes tonight, DH is excited to have another go at the "hospital run" though!

Hett, what veg do you put in your veggie lasagne? I really want to make one (I'm going to be sick of anything with mince in judging by my freezer!) but can never think of enough things to put in it!

Very tired today, my cheeky bump has decided that making me throw up in the morning is boring and making me run to the loo in the middle of the night is much more fun! To which my DH says "is it coming?" and when I say no he's straight back to sleep lol

Other than that going ok, can't believe it's bank holiday again this weekend!

Hi Lili! Glad everything's going well (apart from the sore boobs of course!).


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Lili :wave: 
I told you it would be weird when you're belly is empty! Sadly I won't fit into all my clothes again for a long time, but I'm getting a cute baby so it's ok. Where are all the pics of Layla? I am dying to see them. Sorry to hear you are still sore, I was sore for ages and had a vaginal delivery... so it's not necessarily better. I remember I had horrendous after pains when the uterus contracts to go back to normal size.. ouch!! 

Emma the pics are gorgeous. I want to see the other ones. I didn't like my bump pic very much from yesterday but will do another one. 

I have just arranged to go to a couple of picnics with O next week so hopefully baby will stay in now until my due date!


----------



## BigMumma01

I lost my plug over the past two days, midwife confirmed it today.... and his head is still engaged... so excited that things seem to be going the right way xx


----------



## -Linn-

good luck bigmumma01!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh bigmumma01 how exciting. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies,

Lili, I can't believe you fit in your clothes already! My legs and butt are so fat there is no way that'll happen to me :-( So glad to hear Layla's doing well and you're loving being a mom! I'm kind of sad now to have cancelled the C-section as I would have been meeting Zoëlle in 15 minutes had I not... But no point crying over spilled milk :-(

DH's interview went well! They told him they still have about 2-3 candidates to interview and will call him sometime next week... 

Emma, LOVE the avatar pic and the pic of the girls on FB!!! Looks like the photographer did a great job! I'm still awaiting my CD, promise to post one as soon as we get it!

Linn, your bump pic is great!!! 

KD, that's good you have access to DH's work truck  Makes it easier to get the crib home for sure. Ours was soooooo heavy, and I can't even lift the corner of the dresser. Made of steel???

E&L, read your FB status, hope you're not in too much pain :-( Any signs that baby may try coming before June 10th?

Hett, no mention of baby's head being engaged, apparently it really doesn't mean anything anyways if cervix is still fully closed :-( I know she's come down though, just looking at my pictures and the fact I now have to pee 5 times per night!

Good luck to all of those ladies starting to have REAL labour signs!!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ my baby came down too and I get many BH every day.. but I don't feel like I will go into labour. You can't see it in the pictures but my midwife said at last appointment that the head was 2/5th engaged and I can feel that, sometimes when I cough I wet myself (a few drops but still) :cry: and that was not the case 2 weeks ago. 

CJ what are real labour signs :rofl: I never went into labour last time, so hoping I will this time... but not yet lol


----------



## Delilah

I love ur bump Linn and Emma wowzer!!!!! Photos are fab gorgeous profile xxx Linn glad u feel better. Tash omg 4 days and bigmumma good luck x

I'm out today on my phone typing so will come back later got the parent craft class tonite

Lili a week already xxx CJ hope u get some signs soon...

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Delilah, I really don't like that pic, just noticed I got a sticker on my bump too :rofl: wonder who put that there. It's always one sticker for her and and one for the baby :cloud9: and then I forget about it and end up going shopping with a sticker on my bump :haha: got peppa pig today!


----------



## BigMumma01

thank u all..very excited..although i know it could still be weeks yet!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooh Linn 2/5th engaged! Sounds a bit more promising!! I last saw thw mw at 35 weeks, but was seen last Monday at hosp and wasn't engaged................My next apt is at 39+2, so a week tomorrow (3rd June), so hopefully we have moved by then!
My OH is convinced that i will be early................not sure why?? Would be lovely not to dissappoint him xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

would be lovely Emma to be early then, did you pack your hospital bag? I am still not ready :rofl: need to get maternity pads today and maybe some nighties!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope Linn.......................I had every intention to get it done today but yet again i failed!!!
Tomorrow..................................I must do it................I have everything here just need to pop it in a bag, so shouldn't take long x


----------



## chief's wife

D- glad all went well.and happy full term.
Trinity-best wishes on your induction.

how are you all ladies? hope you are all feeling better today.
we had a lot of showers today , so it had cooled the weather a bit. at least now we can thrive with just the fans on without the AC.

i have been having a lot of huge cramps lately. i had one early this morning at about 4.30 am. it was so terrible that i screamed. it ran down my whole legs making them go very stiff and my toes and legs were unable to flex. i have never had them that bad before. the aches were horrible. my OH got up from bed when i screamed and saw my situation, he massaged my legs continually with muscle and anti rheumatic cream for about 15 mins until i felt better.
now i am just trying not to put much stress on the legs but what can one actually do without legs?

sorry for the complaint.


----------



## chief's wife

talim-congrats on single digits
CJ and KD- nice bumps


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry to hear that Chief's Wife, sounds really painful :-( At least DH seemed to know what to do!!!

One batch of blueberry muffins done! Will take a shower now, go do groceries, then make a batch of banana/chocolate chip ones


----------



## FritterFots

CJ, you are a baking fool! I wish I had some of that energy. I just feel tired all the time.

Chief's wife, that sounds horrible. Ouch! Are they still sore?

Emma, beautiful pictures! And thanks for pointing out that we'll know when it's real vs BH. I'm not a first time momma, but I've never been in labor either, which is what I told my doc today. I asked him how do I know when it's time to go to the hospital. He told me that if the contractions are 10 minutes apart, come in. With previous sections, the contractions can irritate the uterine scarring and make baby unhappy too, so it's best to keep an eye on the baby to make sure he's happy and well in there.

He also said that the baby is butt down. Just another reason to be grateful for my section. I wouldn't be looking forward to pushing him out bum first.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ooooohhhhh totally agree Fritter, if Zoëlle had been butt down, she'd have been born today!!!

SOOOOOOo hot here, around 32'C plus humidity, plus my oven's heat from baking... Think I'm going to have a shower and head to the grocery store to cool down in their A/C


----------



## Hett

littlepne I used 1.5 onions, 2 courgettes, 1 large aubergine and 2 peppers - roasted them off for 30 mins then mixed them with a can of tinned tomatoes (but I think some cherry tomatos roasted would also be nice!)...not sure how it will taste but it looks yummy!

Emma the one of the girls is just gorgeous! Are you going to buy the silohuette ones? I think they are beautiiul - very jelous! 

Linn - I laughed at the sticker thing, DD is so cute! And your bump pic is amazing as usual!

CJ - you are so tiny in your bump pics still so i'm sure it won't be long till you get back to your old clothes - my bum and thighs is where all my weight has gone (apart from bump!) and I hate it and it will take me forever to get back into my old jeans etc - but like Linn said I would much prefer a gorgeous little baby than to fit into my jeans :) xxx

How exciting Bigmumma01! Doesn't sound long now!

Oh Chief's wife that sounds awful, but sounds like OH did a good job at making you more comfortable. Glad it has cooled down a bit with you now xxxxx


----------



## BigMumma01

eurgh ladies.. feeling very sick all of a sudden today..cant eat any food .. keeps making me gag!!


----------



## nightkd

We're pretty much sorted! Just need a mattress (and sheet) & I'm trying to get some cloth dipes cheap....

Anyone heard of Grobaby??

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, I have 10 GroBaby shells, 12 sets of the reusable cotton inserts and 9 boxes of the biodegradable/flushable inserts to use while travelling and out  The name is changing to GroVia for some strange reason, so I got most of my stuff on sale as stores are trying to clear out the "GroBaby" named items.


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yep, I have 10 GroBaby shells, 12 sets of the reusable cotton inserts and 9 boxes of the biodegradable/flushable inserts to use while travelling and out  The name is changing to GroVia for some strange reason, so I got most of my stuff on sale as stores are trying to clear out the "GroBaby" named items.

Wow! I'm just trying to figure out how many I'll need/can afford atm :lol:

The Grovia rebrand sounds a bit rubbish really - they've changed the inserts so they're a little bit better, but they work with the Grobaby shells ANYWAY, so I'm just gonna stock up on shells and try and get some inserts 2nd hand cheap. Grovia are more expensive and don't come with the booster I believe also! I'm on a website where someone is offering me some 2nd hand....but I've seen a set new for $15...Just trying to decide whether to buy the new ones and put on ebay (they seem to be going for full price, guess people don't do their research before they bid) and put that money towards some 2nd hand ones....or what.

How long do you expect to go between washes with that many CJ? Have you got velcro or snaps on the shells?

x


----------



## nightkd

BTW, I'm bouncing on my birth ball and it's giving me cramps.....really mild ones, but is that a good thing or a bad thing?! :rofl:

x


----------



## mummy2b2010

Just thought id let u know my little yellow bean was born today at 4.30am and is a gorgeous little boy called Oliver weighing in at 9lb exactly xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't manage to post my reply again earlier, I am so annoyed :hissy:

hope everybody is well, I finally bought my maternity pads today :) 

I will try and pack my hospital bag tomorrow Emma, let's see who is done faster!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats mummy2b2010!!! :)

xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats mummy2b2010 - sorry missed your post! hope you had a good birth experience :flower:


----------



## FritterFots

Congrats mommy2be!!! That's such a nice weight too!


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-glad you feel better now
Emma - cool avatar . lovely
KD - glad you got sorted
BigMumma-sorry , hope you feel better soon
Hett-thanks. i feel better now. just taking things a step at a time
CJ-hope you get cooled down a bit from the heat and thanks
Fritter- thanks. i feel better now but a little sore


----------



## chief's wife

congrats mommy2be.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD, I think they say 2-3 shells per day for the GroBaby/GroVia system. Yikes, didn't realize the new GroVia set doesn't come with a booster, that is rubbish indeed. I think if I were to use this system exclusively, 10-12 inserts are needed per day for the first few months (whether you do a combination of the biodegradable and reusable or just one or the other depends on your preference), then maybe down to 6-8 per day afterwards? I was planning on using the GroBaby system mostly for travelling and days out, and the rest of my cloth diapers while at home. I have a LOT. May be happy to sell some to you if I realize I have too many!!! Did you join DiaperSwappers yet? Got about 1/3 of my diapers used from that website.

Mummy2be2010, congrats!!!!! June baby #14 has arrived! Hope everything went well!!

It's sooooo hot, I can't be bothered to make more muffins today... I will wait for tomorrow, after house hunting. Will now go knit, still working on Zoëlle's coming home outfit, and watch a movie with feet up (very swollen at the moment...).


----------



## Trinity42

not sure if i posted this here but I go in to be induced at midnight which is about 7 hours away. EEK maybe I will have baby 15 :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

good luck Trinity!!!!


----------



## nightkd

Junebug_CJ said:


> KD, I think they say 2-3 shells per day for the GroBaby/GroVia system. Yikes, didn't realize the new GroVia set doesn't come with a booster, that is rubbish indeed. I think if I were to use this system exclusively, 10-12 inserts are needed per day for the first few months (whether you do a combination of the biodegradable and reusable or just one or the other depends on your preference), then maybe down to 6-8 per day afterwards? I was planning on using the GroBaby system mostly for travelling and days out, and the rest of my cloth diapers while at home. I have a LOT. May be happy to sell some to you if I realize I have too many!!! Did you join DiaperSwappers yet? Got about 1/3 of my diapers used from that website.

Okay, it is a bit rubbish really...They've improved some little bits and pieces I've seen people complaining about (made the back a little higher I think to contain explosive poo?? :lol:) but for me, it's just not worth the extra cost atm!

That would be handy, thanks :) I'm just trying to get a bundle of inserts which someone is selling (been trying to find them fairly cheap as I'll obviously need more of them than the covers!!) and got a couple of people offering the covers, I just don't know where I'm going to pull enough money from atm... Frustrating because they are good deals! Going to talk to DH tonight...

Yup! That's where I'm looking mostly :)

xx


----------



## Delilah

Mummy2be conratulations on Oliver's birth - hope it was a good experience xx

Linn DD is so cute that she is learning to share with her sister before she even arrives 

Chief's wife glad the cramping has eased up - I hate that....

Good luck Trinity

I have been to the parentcraft class tonight, it was ok they just talked about symptoms from head to toe and pain relief and birth options in labour. Next week is about giving birth so if I dont make any others I hope I get that one!

We have our pram - it came from the USA and we got it yesterday - Paul is very enthusiastic about it lol, my brother and his wife paid for this as our gift which is lovely of them.

Lili I am so pleased you have adapted quickly to motherhood, bet you cant imagine "life before Layla" now, enjoy every minute xx

E&L hope you're ok???? 

KD I have 31 diapers, they are pocket or all in one, a mix of brands to see what I like best but I will also see how I get on with cloth diapering before getting more. We were told to figure 10 a day max so this allows me to wash 10, dry 10 and use 10 - if it works out then I'll invest in more as 14 of mine are small size the rest are birth to potty.

I hope I dont go into labour tomorrow I have not managed to cancel a meeting I have scheduled in Edinburgh - I fly up early in the morning and Paul has just told me that I may not be covered on my insurance for flying at 37.5 weeks, apparently it is at the airline's discretion. I am waiting for someone from BA at Manchester Airport to call me back - it is only a 2 hour meeting at the airport itself. If they say no I have an option to set up a video conference at our expense as the venue has facilities luckily and one of the buildings we market also has this facility in Manchester. God I am stressed....

OK going to finish the work I have to do for tomorrow and then get to bed.

Night all xxx


----------



## nightkd

I have 6 BTP AIOs atm, but we had decided not to get anymore and just go with sposies until we'd decided whether we could handle the CD'ing! :lol: Now I've just been thinking I REALLY want to put Evelyn straight into cloth diapers and the Hybrid system sounds like a good idea for us...

x


----------



## karamel

Anyone else DYING in this heat?
Freaking 32 today ; feeling like 36! What is that about! 
I want this LO out now, so I can shed some weight and not be a sweaty icky mess everytime I walk out the house! 

/ end rant.


----------



## FritterFots

Trinity, best of luck to you, hon!

Karamel, it's hot here too. I've been resting in the house. I'm only going out if I have to.


----------



## nightkd

It's humid here, that's the only thing that really bothers me... We have to go back to our old apartment tonight too, to tidy and clean and the A/C SUCKS, so not looking forward to that at all!

I have a small spray that I carry around with water which helps a LOT to use on face/hands/feet/neck etc when I get really warm...

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah, good luck with the meeting tomorrow! Hope the airline doesn't give you grief and if they do, that video conference works out... Worried about you still being so busy, :hugs:

KD, I agree, the hybrid system is awesome!!! I will share with you which ones work out for us, and if we have too many I can sell you some for a good price :flower:

Karamel, I'm dying of heat too, no air conditioning plus baking muffins is not a good combo! :haha: Went to run some errands just to be in A/C!!!

E&L, thinking of you and hope you're well!! :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Thanks CJ... I think I'm going to start off buying a couple of the covers at least and then some prefolds to use instead of worrying about the snap in liners (until we know if they work for us or not).. We'll have a couple of the liners to try out, but they're too expensive to start buying in bulk, before we actually know if the system will work for us... :shrug: Especially at the moment, with so many outgoings!!

I'd also like to get some Thirsties covers to try with prefolds.....

Cramping again tonight...also had a 'nose bleed' as far as I get nose bleeds....probably because I was stressing at our old apartment - NOTHING comes clean there! NOTHING! It's a pain in the butt... And started to make me upset :( I'm just going to bed anyway, we have to go back there tomorrow to do even more.....even if we just move everything out and then get to cleaning at the weekend, it'll be a lot better!

Been leaking weirdly tonight...can't tell if it's waters, wee or just extra cm :shrug: I had some earlier when I was stood at the door for DH, but just wee'd so I put it down to leakage :blush::lol: but then I had a looooooad more when I stood up from my chair...not loads loads, I wouldn't call it a fountain, just a bit more than earlier.... Guess I'll see if I have anymore in the morning..... At least if I go into labour this weekend, DH will have to do the cleaning at the old place!! :haha:

xx


----------



## chief's wife

D- wow. just do it a little at a time, and good luck with your appointment.
KD- i tried cloth nappies and then disposable diapers with my 1st and found out that i was more comfortable with the disposables. way easier for me and less stressful. so i decided to stick to them, so that was what i used for the rest of the kids till potty and that is what i plan to use for bubs too.
Trinity- good luck to you
Karamel- in fact , i don't even want to get into the heat we are experiencing here. let's just say........ it's more like being in an oven


----------



## chief's wife

KD- sorry about the nose bleeds and cramping. with the leakage well maybe it's the start of things for you. wishing you the best.


----------



## TashTash

KD - ooooooooooh how exiting, maybe its your waters leaking! I have had more discharge ib the past few days though to the point where yesterday i thought i had passed my plug or something as i literally felt a blob come out.

D - Hope you get your meeting sorted and BA dont cause too much bother.

CJ - you are a baking queen! :) Im not doing any batch cooking as we have the inlaws arriving a week today, so they will be in charge of feeding us for the 2 weeks they are here lol.

Chiefs wife - hope you havent had any more cramping?

Morning to everyone else i have missed.

Im in still the same crampy with back ache, cant sleep mood today. Thankfully it was alot cooler last night and i made DH swap sides of the bed so i was closer to the window. I just cannot get comfy in bed though and wake 3+ times to pee in the night then it takes me ages to drift off again grrrrrrrrrr. I was nearly crying in bed last night though with the backache and the fact i just couldnt get comfy. Dh felt useless bless and was just rubbing my back asking what he could do - but short of getting the baby outta me there isnt alot he can do.

He gave my bump a pet talk before he left for work this morning, telling the lickle man that it was about time he came out for a cuddle lol and he is convinced it will work lmao - i can only hope! 

I now seem to have developed this irrational fear that i am going to die during childbirth and have been going through everything with DH - i have organised all our paperwork and labelled each file so DH can find everything easily and its all at hand (life insurance docs etc) I have written all the online bank account details for him as he doesnt know them and i still have my own account which he doesnt have a card for - which we use for savings. So he needs to know how to get money out of there. I have also went through all of the baby things and shown him which clothes he needs first and where i have stored everything. I know the chances of anything happening are slim but I just need to know he will be alright. Am i the only one thinking like this??

Right im off to watch last nights desperate housewives before i start the housework - laters ladies x


----------



## chief's wife

Tash- sorry about your back ache and cramps. my cramping has reduced considerably and i feel much better now. don't worry you will deliver safely and you will be healthy and alive and your LO will be ok too. it's our hormones making us anxious and scared too. i get that at times but i just look at the positive sides and i also make myself conscious of the fact that our hormones can get us really scared .try not to feel that way and trust in God. you will be fine.


----------



## emmadrumm77

How are we all????
TashTash.................is normal to feel like that hun, i think we all have thought that at times, but just try and push it to the back of your mind and focus on the here and now hun xxxxx:flower:
E&L..................Where r u hun???? You ok?????:hugs:
D.............Most airlines will let you fly up until 36 weeks if there have not been any problems, and with a dr's note. I doubt they will let you fly due to your stitch being out and the whole......................who knows what will happen. Hope they do if it makes it easier for you xxxxxx:thumbup:
Trinity...................Thinking of you hun................you will be at the hosp now xxxxx:hugs:
Mummy2b2010...............A yellow baby turns blue!!!! Congrats on Oliver, what a fantastic weight xxxxx:hugs:
Chiefswife.............I have cramps every morning in my legs...........they are soooooo painful (only in my legs though, they don't stem from tummy). I can not flex my legs to get rid of the pain either, have to push my ley up against something to ease the pain. They feel bruised for hours after as well. The mw told me that it can be down to lack of liquid???? They have eased a bit as every night i down a pint of water. With the heat as well where you are you may just need to drink more?????:shrug:
Hett.................Yes i am going to put the 2 silhouette ones (1 of girls and 1 of me) on canvass and the other pics i will put in an album for keeps sake xxxx:happydance:
Fritter.................Ouch to birth with baby butt down!!! Glad you don't have to do that! I also have ZERO energy at the moment xx:nope:
CJ................Can't believe you would have had Zoelle yest had you gone for the cs option!!! Mad xxxxxx Bet you glad in a way though xxxx I wish i lived in Canada now...........would pop round for a muffin feast!!! xxx:blush:
Linn..................How are you babe???:hugs:
kd..............any more weeing?????:haha: Hope you are ok...........keep bouncing babe xxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Emma- thanks for the advice. i will surely start doing that. anything is better than that awful pain. sorry you had to go through that pain also. very horrible


----------



## nightkd

Morning girls, had minimal amounts of leakage, but I wonder if it could either be wee or extra cm because she's sat SO low. Last night and this morning I've felt her move very low down, like she's poking out somewhere in my pubes :blush::lol:

I had worse pains last night than I've had so far and they were coming and going... I woke DH up and said I'd had more leakage and was cramping worse than I had been...just to give him a heads up...poor thing kept waking every time I moved asking if I was okay!! I had to tell him that I would let him know if I wasn't!! 

Anyway, so I'm up, just had breakfast, feeling uncomfortable this morning but no proper pains...going to bounce on my birth ball and try and get some stuff done. I really had a niggling feeling that last night was the start of something (could well have accomplished SOMETHING mind you) but this morning I don't feel like it's 'time' iykwim? We'll see how things go anyway!

Hope everyone else is good!

xx

P.S DH dropped something off at the MWs yesterday and told her that I've been cramping a bit and that I'd said to him I have a feeling about Friday...she said "Oh...Friday's good for me" :haha:


----------



## chief's wife

KD- sorry for the pains , i think you will soon meet your LO. best wishes


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies!!! :hugs:

Chief's wife and Emma, hope your cramps improve, good idea to try extra fluid!

Linn and E&L, hope you're OK!

D - hope your out of town meeting goes uneventfully and you make it home!

KD, have had a huge amount of increased CM which I initially thought was waters leaking, I think it's normal at this stage! Good idea to start with the shells, if you can get a good price, why not?

TashTash, hope the visit with the parents goes well! My mother will also be here for 3-5 days after baby comes and making us fresh meals, this is my stash for after she leaves :haha: You'll be fine hun, I think it's just your hormones talking and freaking you out! I hope you manage to get some sleep soon...

No news on Trinity yet? She was induced about 8 hours ago.. :hugs: To you Trin, hope everything goes well!!!

We're off house hunting now, will post when we come home! Bringing all the hospital bags too in case something happens while we're in the city (where both hospital and prospective houses are located!). For now, hugs to all the lovely June mommies!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

kd..................1 day from term! Bet she comes tomorrow?


----------



## FritterFots

Was Delilah able to get on her plane?

KD, keep bouncing on that ball!

CJ, have fun house hunting. 

Wishing lots of labor dust for Trinity.

Emma, how are you feeling lately?

Tash, it's perfectly normal to wonder "what if" so don't let it get you down. Just know that you will be fine, and we all get a little anxious at this point.


----------



## chief's wife

CJ- thanks. good luck with your house hunting. hopefully you will meet Zoelle soon.


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> kd..................1 day from term! Bet she comes tomorrow?

According to my MW's dates I'm term today...According to my dates though I'm term on _Monday_!!! :wacko: Bean has been pressing out of me a lot more though the past couple of days, if she realises that she can't get out through the side of my stomach, then maybe we'll get somewhere!! :haha:

Just had to ring HMRC, what a friggin' joke.

Still not in labour though! Damn! :lol:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody 

I was out all day, got up got ready then went to town and did some shopping had lunch and then took DD to town park for a few hrs. Now I just got back.. I am shattered. Sooo tired and feeling sick too.. my house is a tip and I can't get up to do anything. So Emma if you did your hospital bag - you win. I just cannot be arsed! 

OH is working late and won't be back until DD is in bed at 8.30 or so and I don't know how to survive the day without passing out asleep somewhere. 

I got the shock of my life this morning there was a spider in my baby bedside crib :( OMG it was walking up the drape and had such long legs. I was like WTF how did it get there... did it walk over me when I was asleep? I don't like that thought at all but it must have done :( 

Delilah did you get to fly? 

TashTash you won't die during childbirth, it is very very unlikely esp if you are in a good hospital. I had so many complications following my birth, nearly had a hysterectomy and could have died twice but I was in hospital and the doctors did well!! It's why I would never have a homebirth but I think hospitals are quite safe even if things go wrong. I am still here today :) 

CJ best of luck with the house hunting. 

Hugs to all the lovely ladies on here, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies!

CJ good luck with the house hunting :)

Linn poor you feeling sick, and the spider - eugh. Just rest it out today and tackle your house tomorrow xxxxx

Hi Chief's wife! How are you and any more cramps recently?

Emma your cramps sound horrid too, sorry hun xxx

D I hope you can relax a little soon, you sound like your such a busy bee - when Nathan is here and you have a bit of time off it will be so lovely for you as you really deserve it! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

God Hett I feel sooo lazy, I never got the energy, tomorrow we got play group in the morning so I hope I can get something done and not feel tired again by the time I walked home.. ideally I still need to do my kitchen today as it's covered in sand :wacko: every time I walk in there I go crazy cause of that sand. 

I am also getting cramps chief's wife and Emma.. they are horrible aren't they! I even got them in my hips the other morning. Magnesium helps with the cramps! 

Hett how are you doing? What are you making for tea tonight? OH won't be here so I think I might just make tomatoe and smoked bacon and philadelphia pasta or something quick and easy!


----------



## Hett

I'm fine thanks Linn hun! No imminent signs of labour for me so I am pretty sure I will go over! Hey ho, just thinking that within 17 days_ something_ will be happening as I will get induced at 40 weeks + 11. I am 3/5ths engaged now so it is going in the right direction! Are you cramping in your tummy or in your legs etc?

MMMMMM your tea sounds amazing as usual! I'm not sure actually! I used up all of our fresh veg making all my freezer meals! We have some fishcakes and so might have them with some cous cous and salad? Sounds a bit boring though! lol! I fancy Jacket potato - I just love them so much, but we have also run out of them!

I might go to see Sex and The City tomorrow with 2 of the girls from NCT - we will sit near the exit for loo trips and incase one of us goes into labour!

Your not lazy at all - I can only do one thing per day, so going to town would have been enough for me and I would have to chill for the rest of the day. Today I had a friend round and we chatted and ate a lovely lunch and painted our nails! Was nice to catch up! 

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Hett - at least I am not the only one that can't do much anymore. It's been so long, during the entire pregnancy I've had hardly any energy, forgot what it's like to feel normal I guess. 

I get cramps in my legs and now also in my belly most nights, but nothing that feels like I'm going into labour. I made plans for next week now lol 

My friend annoyed me the other day, I said that with DD I had mat leave and this time I am not getting that and she was like... why you don't have to work at all. Thank you very much, but looking after DD is work too. You wouldn't believe how many times a day I hear "mummy I want..." and yes it's easier not having to work as I can sit down often but when I was on mat leave with DD I could do whatever I liked every day and have lie ins and sleep during the day whenever I wanted, I never had to cook for anyone not clean and tidy much etc! Cheeky cow. 

Gosh sorry for writing such an essay now.


----------



## -Linn-

:rofl: my DD is so funny.. I put her down in her bed at 4 with a drink told her to relax a bit as she said she was tired but I thought she wouldn't sleep. 

So 1 minute ago she says (I hear that through the baby phone and can talk back) "mummy can I come downstairs again now" so I was like yes and heard her running around upstairs straight away and then I hear her back in her bedroom, she even closed the door and then she called "mummy there is a spider in the hallway I never want to come out of my bedroom ever again" :rofl: I'm still in stitches! I went upstairs and killed it with my shoe so she said "mummy if I kill spiders I want to wear 3 shoes I don't want it to touch mine foot" :rofl: 

Sorry for spamming up the thread but I just love kids, they're so funny and yes I guess it's my fault she is scared of spiders!


----------



## Hett

Hahhaaa what a little cutie! That is so funny, bless her heart - she does come out with some hillarious things! I don't like spiders so my boy will probably be scared of them too!

Gosh that is so rude of your friend. Being a mum is a full time job and she should not have said that, like you say you have to be constantly on your toes with a LO already, plus going through pregnancy symptoms like sickness, tiredness etc. Does she have children this woman? 

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett :haha: what do you think? She got no kids and thinks I'm just having loads of free time! Nevermind, it is a lot of work having a LO much more than anyonce can imagine who hasn't got one. I couldn't either when I didn't have kids yet, but I still thought it was cheeky! 

And DD is funny.. where she learned that she never ever wants to do leave her bedroom ever again... I don't know where she hears these things :rofl: or maybe it is me? :haha: 

I'm off to make dinner now, will have that pasta dish!


----------



## FritterFots

Linn, kids say the funniest things! As for spiders, my husband is deathly afraid of them (the big wuss), so I'm the spider killer in my house. Imagine this big, burly, manly man screaming like a little girl because of a spider. It's rather funny. 

And your friend...well, some people think that being a stay at home mom means you don't do anything all day. They'd be very, very wrong, as we all know. I've been a working mom and a SAHM, and to be honest, the SAHM is harder. Or at least it was for me. 

I just remember thinking, OMG, how many times a day do I have to clean up spilled milk? How many times can you crap in one day? Why do you always puke right as we're walking out the door? Why are there cheetos everywhere? How did a cupcake get into my bed?

It's exhausting to run after them all the time. And everything is about them -- no one cares if you need a nap or want two minutes to use the loo in private.


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

Well, I think it's my turn. My waters broke about 45 mins ago and have been pouring out ever since. So we're a little early, DH is somewhat freaked out, I'm totally chilled sat on the loo waiting for the leaking to slow so I can get up and pack my bag. I had just put my hospital nighties on to wash, last night put the waterproof pad on the bed. Babies clothes haven't been washed yet either. 

Luckily, my dog walker appeared just after and she is going to take care of the dogs for me so that's one thing I don't need to worry about.

hmmm, guess I'm going to be a mummy soon.

Fi


----------



## nightkd

fi_broon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I think it's my turn. My waters broke about 45 mins ago and have been pouring out ever since. So we're a little early, DH is somewhat freaked out, I'm totally chilled sat on the loo waiting for the leaking to slow so I can get up and pack my bag. I had just put my hospital nighties on to wash, last night put the waterproof pad on the bed. Babies clothes haven't been washed yet either.
> 
> Luckily, my dog walker appeared just after and she is going to take care of the dogs for me so that's one thing I don't need to worry about.
> 
> hmmm, guess I'm going to be a mummy soon.
> 
> Fi

Yay!! Good Luck Fi!! :happydance::hugs:

xx


----------



## nightkd

I have a quick question girlies - I'm trying to figure out if what I'm having is Braxton Hicks - I've had it happen about 3 times in the past hour, maybe two hours...I'm not paying attention to the time tbh!

Basically, it feels like the top left of my bump tightens into a ball...the rest of my bump goes pretty hard too, but it just feels like this one spot is tensing up and bunching together, iykwim? Only thing is, I have a LOT of pressure on my bladder (some on my bowels too) and it's sending shooting pain down into my vagina...What do you think? It feels like Bean is sat real far down, so she's putting this extra pressure on my bladder/bowels, but then it feels like at the same time she's pressing real hard to the TOP of my bump...like she's in two places at once :wacko: and with the tightening it seems to make the pressure on my bladder/shooting pain worse.

I'm confused :lol:

And just as I post this, it's happening again... :wacko: Thing is, I think Bean is asleep...I don't feel her move, I just feel this pressure like she's totally shifted and is pressing her butt (or back, something big!) upwards.

I'm gonna go and grab a shower and then bounce on my ball more...any insight appreciated! :winkwink:

x


----------



## -Linn-

fritterfots I liked your post, very true and funny too.. kids are the best but they can also drive you crazy at times. 

oh fi how exciting, keep us updated if you can, see still plenty of time to pack your bag when you go into labour and with regards to babies clothes he/she won't die of wearing them unwashed for a day and then hubby can get started washing the rest of the stuff while you recover from the birth!


----------



## -Linn-

nightkd sounds like normal BH to me, I'm getting them loads now. Several every day and more at night time. not comfy to get one while you're walking!


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> nightkd sounds like normal BH to me, I'm getting them loads now. Several every day and more at night time. not comfy to get one while you're walking!

Interesting... I haven't had any (that I could feel I mean) up until now...then!


----------



## -Linn-

I bet you had them and didn't notice, with my DD I never noticed having any at all until I was overdue! But my midwife said lots of women are not aware of them until baby is so big that it's uncomfortable. This time I have been feeling them since 17 weeks!


----------



## Hett

OH Fi good luck!!! How exciting!

kd not sure hun, I think I have been getting them too but not sure - I feel no pain or anything, just sometimes a bit of extra pressure and like you say bump goes extra rock solid...? Think they are bh but like you not sure! Sorry to be not much help lol!


----------



## Hett

Hehe Linn, you and Emma make me laugh so much re packing your bags! It always makes me laugh - it will get done eventually.....!!!! Linn who is having DD when you go into labour? OH's parents? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

not sure about DD his sister said she would have her, guess depends what time it will be, his mum will come here if it's in the middle of the night, ideally I would like to go into labour while my mum is here... but she is not coming until the 12th!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

KD those sound exactly like the twinges/cramps I've been getting since Thursday, and for me they are BHs as my cervix is still completely closed! Can get pretty painful, contrary to a lot of info out there that states BHs are not painful 

Fi, soooooo excited for you!!! Hope everything goes well, and I'm thinking of you!!!

Ack, no success house hunting. I liked the areas the houses were in, but they were even smaller than our current house, which just won't do :-( More looking ahead I guess...

Linn, I laughed at DD and the spider in the hall. Sounds like me  Poor DH....


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I am the same but when it is my DD who is scared I have to put her first and go and kill the spider, strangely it is ok for me then, if I am by myself I scream for OH to kill it, like I did this morning. 

Some of the BH I am getting are also painfull, esp when I stand up and then get one. I had several since I posted about them.. I made so many plans for next week though, so decided mine are really just BH!


----------



## lili24

Good luck Fi!! Hope to hear some wonderful news soon :flower: :flower:

Linn she is soooo funny! I love that she sticks stickers on your bump for the baby LMAO!

Today is the first day we've not had visitors so I've been chilling all day and finally managed to add some pics to FB.. Hope ya like them! 

Happy house hunting CJ :)

KD they sound like BH to me.. keep bouncing!! I dont think it will be long for you for some reason!! xx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey Ladies,

My ECV didn't work so i'm booked in for a C-Section on 10 June. I'm a bit scared. Would like to have done it naturally. I just hope my little girl turns. Every time they tried to turn her today she went back. I feel very bruised and sore now.

I just hope if i have another baby that i will be able to have it naturally next time :-(


----------



## karamel

Good afternoon ladies ;; 

Just wanted to share my 36 week bump with you all :)





I'd love to see everyone else's bumps too :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nice bump Karamel! My 38 week one is on page 368 if you want to see it, I always post one on Mondays 

So baking my last batch of muffins, my kitchen is now like a furnace :-( Will hang out downstairs to knit for the rest of the afternoon. DH went off in a huff to do groceries, I asked him to go since I'm tired and he was all pissy he had to go alone :-(


----------



## Hett

OH dear CJ its good that you are resting though! He will be fine when he gets back i'm sure! Is it very hot in Canada?

Lovely bump karamel! 

MrsDramaQueen sorry your bubby didn't turn, must feel nice to have a date you will definitely meet her though? xxx

Lili Layla is so cute! Love your fbook piccys! And your ticker is gorgeous too....exciting, can't wait to make one for a baby :)

Linn hope you can keep your plans for next week! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- hugs. sorry about the tiring day. just do the bit you can in the house and leave the rest. you are not lazy in any way. you are working like you are on a marathon 24 hours with LO inside of you. 
thanks for the advise on magnesium, and sorry you too had to deal with that horrid pain.
believe me i know that taking care of kids is a full time job. at times it gets very hectic for me, especially this period.
your DD is quite funny and intelligent, she has a good and quick sense of reasoning you are blessed.

Hett- i wish you an imminent start of things. yes, the cramps have eased. i only feel sore on my thighs. i am taking loads of water now like Emma advised and i will also start taking magnesium like Linn said. i really want to be able to do ordinary things without moving around like a 90 year old.


----------



## nightkd

Nice bump Karamel! :) Mine is in my av!

MrsDramaQueen, sorry your LO didn't want to turn (and stay turned!)...there's always the chance that she'll turn before the end, otherwise at least you know when you're meeting her and that she's coming out safely!! :hugs:

I really want to check my cervix, but at the same time don't want to 'mess'....feeling pretty darn uncomfortable, keep getting 'regular' cramps in my hips/legs and the odd ache in my back and lower abdomen... Bean has done some big movements today and now I can feel her hiccups in my RIB. Typical!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hett, right now it is 32'C plus humidity, bumping it up to over 35'C!! And no air conditioning :-(

Lili, now off to see your FB pictures! Hugs!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies! Is everyone cramping & getting BH tonight?? Me too, ohh I want to pop now, I have some fresh pineapple in and some raspberry leaf tea which I might give a try. 

Cj - Weather there sounds lije my worst nightmare, have you got a paddling pool? I would be constantly be eating icecream & taking showers xxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Thanks ladies. I guess it's good that i'll know when she's coming. I just hope i recover quickly. Least i have a little lady that knows her mind. Lol x


----------



## chief's wife

Fi-Broon-best wishes and lots of labour dust. just get to the hosp with what you can. your OH will get the rest while you are in labour or after delivery.
KD-it's bh. just try and be active or try walking, if it gets stronger and at closer intervals it could mean the start of things but if not it will gradually ease. also take a lot of water


----------



## nightkd

I REALLY want a curry.....not sure I can have one though! Will have to convince DH :lol: I miss my local Indian Takeaways!! :sad2:

I have RLT mixed with other stuff and I really am not a fan of it...going to try and get some straight RLT because I much prefer it, but it doesn't seem to be easy to get hold of over here :shrug:

MrsDramaQueen - I was also reading recently that if a baby won't turn from a breech position, it can mean that they're avoiding problems - eg there was a story about a baby that just would not turn, in the end the lady had a C-section and bubs had the cord around her neck a couple of times, so to deliver naturally would've been dangerous! These babies are much cleverer than we think!! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fi..... Good luck Hun, am thinking of you xxxx
Hett....... Sounds like braxtons to me, trust me you will know! I have them every 10 mins and have done for ages, some are stronger than others. I also get shooting pains down my legs due to sciatic nerve! It literally puts me on the floor! Hey ho.
Linn....... Bag???? What bag? He he he xxxx must do tomorrow!

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

nightkd - i think my bby is pretty clever. She seems to know when were going to the midwifes and hides or tries to be as awkward as possible. Lol. My midwife makes me want to hide. Do you think your pains might be the start of labour?x


----------



## chief's wife

Karamel- nice bump
CJ- hopefully you will get a place that will suit you soon
lili- Layla is very cute. glad you are settling well
MrsDrameQueen-sorry your ECV did not work, but your LO coming out healthy and ok is the ultimate it does not matter how he/she comes. hugs.


----------



## Delilah

Fi I am so excited for you, not long now. Hett I've a sneaky feeling your little man will surprise you as a quick birth....

Glad you ladies with cramps are feeling better and Chief's Wife definitely keep on top of your fluids - I drink about 4l of water a day plus soda, decaf green tea etc - I believe this has helped me not to get stretchies so far! 

CJ sorry that none of the properties were suitable, something will turn up. DH will be fine when he gets back - men! 

Emma & Linn OMG you two make me laugh - I soooooooo hope that you both come early this time lol!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: that'll teach you!!!

Lili, love the ticker too - Layla is beautiful and perfect :thumbup: have you got used to putting her in all those little cothes yet?

Tash its normal - we are all worrying about different things. Mrs DQ sorry you have to have a cs but at least you have a date now - same day as E&L for here CS :thumbup: 

KD I take it you are trying to bring on labour from your posts??? Good luck if so!

I have had a terrible day - left the house at 6.30am, home at 9pm. BA didnt get back to me so I just got on the flight this morning after a huge row with Paul about me being irresponsible etc - panicked the whole way there had to tell the airport checkin staff I was only 32 weeks or they wouldnt let me on the plane. Got in touch with the insurance once I landed in Scotland and they told me I wasnt covered if anything happened to me so had to get the train back because I was too worried about boarding and having to fib again. So I had to get a train to Manchester Airport, collect my car and drive home from there. I did manage to get some work done on the train the one upside of this crappy day. Honestly I was in such a panic that they would find out that I was gone 37 weeks not 32... I dont think they believed me anyway but they let me on - I was very naughty - I still had my MAT1B form in my filofax and I doctored the date on it to show them... will now have to get another one for our accountants...

Sorry for the novel, I am going to bed soon - Paul is out tonight at a shooting tournament and I have been blowing my nose all afternoon so want to take some meds and dose up ready for tomorrow.

Trinity hope to read that you have had your baby when I log on tomorrow :flower: good luck Fixxxx

Hugs to everyone else xxx

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I looooved the pictures! You must be glad to have some peace and quiet. Yeah the stickers are funny esp when I forget about them and go shopping and then OH suddenly tells me I got stickers on my bump :rofl: and I walk around looking like an idiot! 

MrsDramaQueen I am sure you will be fine, but understand you would have liked to try naturally, fingers crossed she will still do it! 

Lol CJ I think my OH prefers to go shopping by himself :rofl: DD is always running away and he has to get her :rofl: when I took her by myself yesterday she was as good as gold :haha:


----------



## nightkd

MrsDramaQueen said:


> nightkd - i think my bby is pretty clever. She seems to know when were going to the midwifes and hides or tries to be as awkward as possible. Lol. My midwife makes me want to hide. Do you think your pains might be the start of labour?x

Ha! Mine just starts beating the doppler when the MW is trying to listen to her heartbeat!! :haha:

I hope so, but I think she's going to be awkward and keep me waiting... I was so sure last night that something was starting, but hey.. Hopefully I can get DH to get me a curry and go for a walk or something! :) Still have to go to the horrible other apartment again tonight...really sucks, because I want to be able to tidy and clean and just get it done, but I can't bend properly to pick stuff up, I can't reach very far (eg trying to clean the microwave, but bump was pressing against oven) and so on...makes it friggin difficult.

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah that is so naughty, but nevermind even if you would have gone into labour it was only a very short flight anyway! Funny you are hoping I will go early, I am getting so many BHs these last few days. Never had that with DD. And sorry your day was crappy, tomorrow will be better :hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

Charlotte- trust me BH and cramping have become the order of the day for me. best wishes . hope things start soon for you


----------



## chief's wife

D - awwwwww sorry you had to go through all that. and sorry about your day. hope you get a good rest tonight


----------



## -Linn-

Chief's wife I like your new tickers :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Me 2 Linn.......I remember getting bh's like twice a day, but they are like every 10mins! I think the other ladies are right!!!!! Hate to admit it (or just desperatley hoping) that baby may actually come on time!!!! 3rd time lucky!!!
So tomorrow I pack my bag........ God I hope i do!!!! Be awful to have a quick (here's hoping again) labour with no time to pack!!!!:haha:
Linn back me up here girl..... We must..... Or else..... We will smell with such a bad hair day, and that is no way to meet our babies xxxxx:rofl::rofl:


----------



## fi_broon

Thanks all for the well wishes. My check at 3 showed me 1cm dilated but only 25% effaced. I'm meeting my midwife at the hospital at 9.30 if nothing has happened - and nothing is happening. They'll assess me then and talk about induction. I was really disappointed to hear that, I'm GBS -ve so thought i have a bit more time.

I'll keep you all posted.

Fi


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck Fi, just read you're heading back to hospital!!!

Another June baby born, I think #15 now?
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/338609-my-baby-born-25-05-10-a.html

No sign of anything yet for me! Linn and Emma, pack your bags  E&L hope you're OK hun, don't think you posted today...


----------



## Ria_Rose

Lili - ... just realized I hadn't congratulated you on the Birth of Layla Mae :D Can't believed I missed the announcement. Well done you. xxx


----------



## littlepne

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone's ok :)

Well, 38 weeks and have no symptoms whatsoever yet! Not complaining too much just yet though. I'm really not that bothered about the birth but I'm freaking out about the baby bit and the whole parenting thing now. I hope this is normal!

Really need to stop procrastinating and tidy my house, got a MIL and FIL visit this afternoon!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh littlepne, it is so normal to worry!!! You and your baby are both on a learning curve and you will both make mistakes...............just learn from them and move on. It is scary but soooooooooooooo worth every single second!


----------



## BigMumma01

arhghghg....due date is a month today....so excited!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne i am freaking out as well lol.. I think it is very normal. I used to feel like I can't wait to meet my baby and now I am scared and in no rush, I am sure everything will be fine hun :hugs: 

Delilah how are you? Hopefully having a better day, you should take more time off and relax for a bit before he arrives. 

How is everybody else? I'm good, been to play group made lovely lunch for DD and me and now going to get some housework done before I need to rest again!!


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn I'm ok apart from having a stinking head cold - think its the trauma of yesterday that brought it on.... I'm looking forward to the weekend. Got 2 jobs to finish this afternoont then will close the office early I hope. Unfortunately I am not in a position to take time off right now due to all the deadlines we have to meet for clients :nope: really wish I was but no point on dwelling on things eh....

What are you all up to for the bank holiday weekend in the UK? Mine will be quiet I hope just doing stuff around the house and relaxing

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Is it bank holiday weekend this weekend? I guess OH will be doing the last jobs that need doing in the house. Hope your cold gets better soon, too much stress always makes me ill too. I hope you can get some rest in even with all the work you got, you will need it for when after baby is here. Can't you hire someone to do some of your work? Sorry none of my business really but I know that having a baby is a shock to the system, you won't realise until after it's there. 

I got everything I need for my hospital bag ready now, it's all sitting on top of one chest of drawers in my bedroom so now it is only a matter of putting it into a bag which we will finally do this weekend, no apologies. I also still need to post your mobile Delilah and OH is doing that tomorrow, I have it actually ready here waiting to go to the post office. Sorry again for the delay I had so many things on my mind, I never got round to it. 

You asked me about my SPD last week, sorry I forgot, it's still there but since I haven't been walking that much and had lifts to play group it is a lot better. I had to cancel my physio appointments though as I was too ill.. sod's law that was, a day before my appointment I got that terrible infection!! Think my baby is engaged now, walking feels so weird and I am getting a lot of pressure down there.


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn, I do have 4 other people in my office who are all equally as busy and some of my work will be shared between them but they can't possiblly take it all on. Hiring someone else as a temporary fix - no - because of the nature of our work we are opening ourselves up to someobdy coming in and potentially trying to take work/clients off us (like what happened earlier this year).... catch 22. I am (stupidly) hoping that my sleep will be ok - I only sleep for 4 or 5 hours most nights anyway but we'll see as you say it will be a total shock to my system - will relax this weekend though!

Glad your spd is better with having to walk less though xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooh Linn really? Thats great if baby is engaged! Well done on getting hosp bag sort of sorted. I will prob do mine later today or tomorrow xxxx
D......You do make me worry! I hope you do relax this bank hol a little bit. As Linn says, babies are easy but hard work at the same time.
I am not doing much this bank hol, it is also half term so will have the girls to entertain all week, which I just love love love! We have a local fête to go to Monday. And just general bits to do around the house, but nothing concrete. Just going to go with the flow xxxx

Any one heard from E&L????


----------



## Delilah

I messaged her on FB yesterday she said her day was as bad as mine but her and butterbean are both ok xx

:haha::haha: the race is on with you 2 for your bags!!!! you'll end up going into hospital with a carrier bag like the clampetts!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I understand your worries, if people could come and take your clients that's not great! I am sure you will find a way to manage everything once he is there, I was home with OH for a few weeks and then worried I wouldn't cope on my own, but it was totally fine. you never know maybe nathan will sleep through straight away! that you only need 4 or 5 hrs is good, it's just not the same when you can't have those 4-5 hrs whenever you want but when you have to. I always found it so hard to go back to sleep after feeding DD for ages at night. And then when I would be fast asleep she would wake me up again. I really hope my baby will sleep better.. DD slept well but only on my arm I couldn't put her down for ages and ages after feeding!


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: with a carrier bag thats' funny.. I will have it done this weekend. It's kind of ready. I got nearly everything ready now. Just need to sort out the rest of the pantry and paint the bathroom now.


----------



## Delilah

Yeah Linn it would be good if he sleeps through - I know that broken sleep is no good and I find it really difficult to go back to sleep once I'm awake so it'll be hard at first. I want to start expressing though so that Paul can at least do one of the night feeds and let me sleep - maybe! Who knows! As long as he gets here ok and is healthy we'll work around it! Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

thats right you will find a way to do it! i am the same i find it hard to fall asleep in general but once I am awake I can't go back to sleep as soon as baby decides they are happy to go back to bed. so i am hoping it will be easier with this LO, my OH will not get up at night!


----------



## lili24

Thanks Ria :) Love your new avatar!!

Delilah you are naughty :haha: I love your pram! Suprisingly I'm getting more sleep now than I did when I was pregnant. Layla is really good with feeding, she will have a bottle around 12 and then we go to bed, then she wakes around 4 and then 8. So I sleep when she does. At the moment she takes between 2-3oz each feed, which is good as it was 1-1.5oz for the first few days :) She will be weighed on Tuesday (my due date!) so I'm looking forward to hearing what she weighs now.. 

We are having a BBQ over the weekend as a little celebration, so that should cover the last of the visitors who haven't been yet, if the weather co-operates anyway! 

Well done on the hospital bag Linn! I didn't think I took that much stuff in my hospital bag really, but goodness I didn't even use half of it! Most of the stuff on the lists is really not necessary, but I'm sure you know that cos you've done it before :)

Littlepne it's normal to have those thoughts :) But you will adjust perfectly to motherhood!! I have learnt sooo much in the past week, and you will too. You'll be a great Mum :hugs:

D I am used to putting all the tiny little clothes on her now lol. I get more confident every day. It was the bathing I was most scared of! They showed me whilst we were in hospital but it was scary doing it myself because she feels so tiny without clothes on. I will soon be an expert though :)

DramaQueen I posted on your c-section thread, but honestly the catheter is nothing to worry about.

I feel normal most of the time now, mostly just sore at night but it depends how much I've done during the day. And the jelly belly has shrunk right down.. I was told it can take about 6 weeks for the uterus to contract back to it's normal size after a CS, but they expect to not be able to feel it after 4 weeks. Apparantly mine is going faster than normal so I'm not complaining. Just need the blood to stop now.. It feels really weird to wear pads and have a 'period' after 9 months of them being awol!! :nope:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili how fab that she sleeps so well, I hope I will be lucky too, but very much doubt it. I could never put DD down or she would scream... I'm already scared!!! 

They are tiny when they are naked aren't they? DD hated bathing so we didn't do it often and mostly washed her with the top and tail bowl. 

Yuck I know the bleeding is horrible, hope it won't last for 6 weeks again, and yeah pads are uncomfortable too, I couldn't wait to use tampons again!! 

Hope you will have a lovely BBQ this weekend! xxx


----------



## lili24

Yeh, soooo tiny without clothes on!! I use the top and tail bowl loads too, but I actually find bathing her quicker. I'm not using any baby bath or anything yet just water though, and cotton wool pads and water rather than baby wipes for her bum. Her cord has fell off now which I am pleased about, I was freaked out by that thing when changing her nappies lol. My OH still hasn't done a nappy although he has watched many demonstrations lol, he is really scared that it's such a delicate area, or maybe thats just an excuse lmao.

Ahhhh yeah I hope the bleeding won't last 6 weeks, nightmare!!


----------



## Delilah

Lili thats fab you are doing so well with Layla and congrats at getting into a routine so quickly! I think you are right that we will all soon learn how to do things and what works for our own babies. Enjoy your bbq at the weekend xxx


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: Lili my OH was scared too but the midwife made him do all the nappies when I couldn't move and was with doctors while he went with DD in the hospital but then he wouldn't pick her up when she was naked. Their skin is so sensitive isn't it? I think I started using wipes when DD was about 3-4 weeks old and baby bath without perfume. You can also use kitchen roll (but not cheap ones lol) and soak with water to to clean the bum. Bounty and thirst pockets don't tear we also used them to dry her after changing nappy and cleaning with cotton wool and water. But sorry if you already figured all that out.


----------



## FritterFots

Lili, the bleeding is different for everyone. It doesn't always last 6 weeks. With my other two, I was pretty much done between 2 and 3 weeks. I'm hoping it'll be the same this time.

Most newborns don't enjoy the baths, so anything you can do to make it quick and easy is the best route. 

With my first, my OH wouldn't do the nappies as he was scared he was going to break him because he was pretty small. But he got over that after about a month, and he was much better with our second.

Linn, my OH won't get up at night either. He sleeps like a log anyway, plus part of our business is making deliveries so being on the road and being sleepy isn't safe for anyone.

I put the bassinette together last night! 

I'm 37 weeks today, only 2 weeks left!


----------



## -Linn-

fritter my Oh also doesn't wake up and if I woke him to tell him to look after the baby I might as well do it myself, once I'm awake I'm awake. Aaaaaahh so hoping my baby will sleep a bit better. And bleeding for 2-3 weeks would be fab for me :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies (well I just woke up so morning it is !!! Hope everyone is fine! 

Delilah sorry to hear you're sick :-( I'm so glad your trip went uneventfully yesterday despite the extra time it took to get back by train, I was worried about you! And great news about not having many plans for the long weekend, you need to just curl up with a book to rest before Nathan comes 

Lili, soooooo nice to read you and that you've adapted well with Layla at home! DH will be changing nappies whether he likes it or not :haha: My mother and I will make sure he learns how right away! Have fun at your barbecue! And also nice to hear that you're sleeping better than while pregnant, I would never have guessed that but she does seem to be on a nice schedule. Hope Zoëlle cooperates too! As far as hospital bags go, the list on this forum is insanely long! I'm just going by what the hospital recommends, which is maybe 1/8 the items posted here!

Fritter, congrats on 37 weeks and 2 weeks to go!!!

Linn, sorry you still have the SPD. Can't believe that it took so long for you to see the physio (which you never ended up seeing due to your infection), that is really not fair. At least you're not feeling the pain as much as you're not walking about as much, but still! Great news about baby being lower down, you might go sooner than you think!!! I've got a lot of pressure down there when I stand, and my bladder immediately feels full so I think her head is quite low now...

OK, need to take my shower as we have company coming for lunch!

Hugs to everyone, will be on later


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I feel the same, actually I get a BH as soon as I get up to walk somewhere, I am scared lol... I need this weekend still to sort out some stuff and then she can come. 

I didn't look at any lists for hospital bag lol. 

Just taking clothes, nappies, cotton wool and blanket for baby. And clothes, toiletries and pads for myself. And camera of course... but otherwise :shrug: I will see how long I might have to be in, OH can always come home to get me anything or go to a 24 hour supermarket if needed. 

Have a lovely day CJ, my day is nearly over. Going to wake up DD now and in 4 hrs I will start getting her ready for bed again lol. 

Making burgers and salad for dinner soon and then just play with DD a bit.


----------



## FritterFots

I haven't even checked the list on this forum, maybe I'll go do that for fun.


----------



## luv2jig

Haven't been on this thread in a while, but almost everyone due on June 14th is having a boy...what are the chances!?!?


----------



## NewYearNewMe

15 births OMG! I am so excited ..... Congrats to all 15 mommies x 

I cant believe how close we all are xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lovely to hear from you Lili..................Layla sound like a perfect princess xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I bet this one of mine will be a nightmare!!! DD1 slep through the night from 3months and even as a new born would sleep 7pm-5am and then would have a feed and go back to sleep till 7am. DD2 slept from birth!!! I actually had to wake her up as a new born to feed her as she had jaundice and couldn't go more than 3-4hrs without a feed.....................Just feel i have had it too easy! Even now they both go to bed at 7.30pm and wake at 7.30am. 

I am sure i had something to write on here to someone, but can't remember who!!! Grrrr

Linn..................I have a feeling i maybe on time.................not sure why though as baby is still not engaged, just odd having sooooooooooo many BH's and so often!! Makes me wonder?

Right OH rung me up saying he wanted to take me out to dinner, but i just can not be arsed!!!! Sound horrid, but we have compromised by having a takeaway curry.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

lucky you emma, I am cooking tonight :) hope I will have mine on time too.. but please not this weekend :haha:


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- thanks. you gave me the idea for the tickers, remember?
Fi-best of luck


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies!

Hope all are having a lovely day! 

Lovely to hear from you Lili and Layla sounds so perfect!

Enjoy your curry Emma - yum yum yum!

I have a feeling Emma and Linn you both will surprise us all and be early or on time! I have a feeling!

Oh D sorry about your rough day, hope your bank holiday weekend is a bit more relaxing xxx

Enjoy your lunch with friends CJ!

I have had a bit of very snotty discharge today (its not blood stained at all), maybe its my plug starting to come away? (sorry is tmi) 

I am blooming starving, just waiting for OH to come back with a pizza. I went to see Sex and The City today - loved it! xxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

D-n hope your day is better and rest better this weekend
Emma- it's also half term for my kids, so they will help distract their baby sister .
Linn-well done for getting all you need for hospital
Littlepne- it's very normal to worry. every thing will fall into place when bubs arrives
Bigmumma- we have the same due date


----------



## -Linn-

oh hett could be your plug... maybe you will be next! but then I heard about people losing it early and then it just grew back. but you are due so soon, sounds promising! 

I just made a lovely pasta salad with tomatoe, basil and mozarella.. and honey and mustard dressing... nom nom nom, if OH doesnt come home soon I will have dinner by myself :haha:


----------



## FritterFots

Chief's wife and Bigmumma -- June 28th is a good day. It's my oldest's Bday. 

I just ate a whole box of mac and cheese...by myself. I will be paying for that later! Luckily the kids are in school so they don't get to see momma setting such a bad example.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Hett!!! Sounds promising xxxx
I do hope you are right!! I would love to be on time! Not early as it is half term now, and would rather not have the baby in half term, so maybe a day early on the 7th when they go back to school!!!
Just ordered the curry to be delivered at 7.30......................Mmmmmmmm

Linn your dinner sounds very fresh and yummy xxx


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: fritter, do you also suffer with heartburn? now i don't feel so ill anymore my heartburn has returned i do not understand how exactly that works but i got the worst heartburn ever today and I didn't have any for a good few days!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh Hett!!! Sounds promising xxxx
> I do hope you are right!! I would love to be on time! Not early as it is half term now, and would rather not have the baby in half term, so maybe a day early on the 7th when they go back to school!!!
> Just ordered the curry to be delivered at 7.30......................Mmmmmmmm
> 
> Linn your dinner sounds very fresh and yummy xxx

Emma yeah I dont want mine at half term either :haha: what are we like making requests like that i bet we will regret it by the time we're 8 days over again or something! 

i am also making burgers to go with dinner and mixed salad with rocket, carrots and more cherry tomatoes. salad is for me and DD OH will want chips with his burgers :wacko:


----------



## FritterFots

I had been having terrible heartburn every day, but for some reason I haven't had any the last couple of days. Normally when I get it, I can tell what set it off because it comes on immediately. It's the weirdest thing. I will literally get like 4 forkfuls into my mouth and the heartburn appears instantly. 

I think I must have been craving some carbs or something, hence the mac n cheese which I generally never eat. I tend to have low blood sugar, so maybe it's my bodies way of helping itself.


----------



## FritterFots

And speaking of all this yummy food, ladies....

Have any of you begun to lose weight? I lost a pound and a half in a week. I googled and this seemed to be fairly normal, but seems to happen closer to the 40 week mark. 

Just wanted to check with you all to see if I'm an odd duck or what.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Positive thinking Linn......................we will be early!!! Bet we go into labour on the same day!!! Now that would be funny!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah i had put on 10lb, but i think last time i saw the mw i had lost 4lb???? So no you are not alone x


----------



## -Linn-

fritter I dont know if I lost weight, dont weigh myself often, but guess not! 

Emma that would be funny if we both went into labour on the same day.. you have to text me if you go into labour :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies, saw midwife earlier, she says i'm 4/5th engaged. Is that something to get excited about, or can it take ages to get the last 5th down? She did advise a bit of sex could help tonight..... 

Hope you are all OK. X


----------



## chloe18.

how do i add my name to the list?? x


----------



## -Linn-

Hi charlotte, i think anything can happen. some people engage early and go overdue and others go into labour when the baby is not engaged... but he is definitely moving in the right direction :) 

how are you doing otherwise, you have not been on here much lately? hope everything is well with you x

chloe when are you due? if you post it on this thread along with what team your on and possible induction or c section date then Emma who opened this thread will update the list!


----------



## chloe18.

my son is due 15th oj june...thanx xx


----------



## -Linn-

I am stuffed now.. OH just took DD upstairs to play and as you can all see I'm using the time to do the dishes... or not lol 

delilah did you manage to finish early and get some rest?


----------



## chief's wife

Fritter-congrats on37 weeks
lili- well done for getting a quick hold on things. with my 1st i learnt to bathe the baby at the hosp and my SIL who has had experience bathed the baby for me for about 2 weeks. did all the cleaning, cooking , everything until i got a hang on things. but with my subsequent kids , i did every thing by myself except when at the hosp where the ward attendant did everything.
well done


----------



## Hett

Oh Charlotte sounds promising to me!

Hello chloe18! Welcome hun xxx

I also heard about the plug can be lost alot earlier so doesn't really mean much, not going to get my hopes up at all! I think I will go well over, i'm sure of it!

Fritter I have deffo not lost any weight!!! But since finishing my assignments and being on 'mat leave' as such I have been less active and eaten more so that would probably explain it!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

chloe18-welcome
charlotte-very soon . my kids usually get engaged during labour.
Fritter- i have not lost any weight ....yet.

Ladies , am i weird or what? i have never lost my plug, my waters have never broken, plus my kids have never got engaged until labour is well established, then they all start happening almost at the same time......... very strange.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

-Linn- said:


> Hi charlotte, i think anything can happen. some people engage early and go overdue and others go into labour when the baby is not engaged... but he is definitely moving in the right direction :)
> 
> how are you doing otherwise, you have not been on here much lately? hope everything is well with you x
> 
> chloe when are you due? if you post it on this thread along with what team your on and possible induction or c section date then Emma who opened this thread will update the list!

Hi Linn

Thanks for the advice. Hopefully he's heading in the right direction, esp as he is still measuring 41 weeks and I am only 37!! :thumbup:

I've been on here, but not really had many replies to my posts lol, been busy with things to do before baby is born and generally lounging around on a sun lounger in my back garden, being completely lazy :winkwink:

Generally I have been feeling fine, although the past 2 days have been strange, I thnk I have been having stronger BH's and also little one has been having a good wriggle down, so that could have been part of it.

I am having to see a consultant about little ones growth, it was postphoned till this wednesday, so I think if no development they may suggest an induction, but we'll see! :thumbup:

How about you? How are you keeping? Ready for little one coming? xxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi ladies, gone midnight and I've just logged in - watched the Lost finale and we ordered an Indian delivery too! I am blowing my nose like every 2 minutes very frustrating I'll look like Rudolph in the morning.

I'm ok Linn thanks I left work at 7 so not early but it means I dont have to go back in the office until Tuesday - I have some work to do that I can do at home at some point over the weekend. 

I want to get Nathan's wall letters done this weekend - I am doing military style letters that I will paint throught the stencils I made with sea sponges to give that rough type finish. Also going to dust and vac downstairs in the morning early so that is out of the way for the weekend.

Charlotte good to hear that you are doing well and Hett you are so close! Anyone heard of Tash? 

I have definitely not lost any weight but dont expect to the way I am going... will sort it post-birth! 

Chief's Wife how many weeks did you go into labour with your children?

I went through that long hospital bag thread and made a list of what was suggested that I then reduced for my own needs but I have far too much stuff in my bag. Nathan's bag is in the car, mine in the hall I may even go through and take some stuff out this weekend or maybe not, I'll see!

Hett I am hoping to watch SATC2 tomorrow night! Glad you enjoyed it.

Mxxx


----------



## Hett

Hello!

D we started with Lost but I just couldnt keep up with all that was going on so we stopped watching it at about the start of season 2 - do you watch Flashforward? We really like that!
Can't wait to see Nathan's wall letters!

Well I have been up since 4am with some crampy period like pains and also was having more noticible braxton hicks coming every 10 - 15 mins ish, they weren't painful as such, just uncomfortable. But then I fell back to sleep about half 6 and they have subsided! Was getting excited it might be the start of something but I don't think it is now! Hey ho!

Hope everyone slept well!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey everyone!!!

Fi_broon had her baby boy by C-section last night! 7 lbs, 4 oz  #16 June baby!!!

Delilah, so glad to hear you're doing OK after your crazy week!!!

Hett, shucks, darn BHs are teases aren't they? I'm getting loads but more when I stand up and try walking, nothing regular!

Guess what? We may have found our house! https://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetails.aspx?PropertyID=9428604 If you take the virtual tour you get more of an idea... Just need to sort out the offer now and hope the financing comes through... I only slept 6 hours, I'm anxious about the down payment so up nice and early to review our finances... Trying to round up enough for a 30% down (using equity on the current house, savings and a line of credit at prime interest...). Hope it works out, and aiming for a closing date of end of August, when Zoëlle will be 3.5 months.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

congats to all the mummies so far. 

i am still around ladies, dont worry. been a bad week. 13 sleeps for us. hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L so glad to hear from you!!! :hugs: Hope things are better now :flower:


----------



## FritterFots

CJ, that looks like a very nice house! I hope it all works out for you.

Hett, you're so close now! 

E&L, glad you popped in. We'd been wondering about you. 

And congrats to Fi_broon!

I had a miserable night last night. I had some really crazy pelvic pressure and the upper part of my right thigh went numb. Add to that my sciatica issues on my left side and I wasn't really even able to walk. I thought maybe a shower might help, but by the time I got out of the shower, my feet had started to turn purplish!

Baby must have been on a nerve or blocking some blood flow or something because it's all fine this morning. But it left me wondering what in the world was going on for a while there.


----------



## mjt11907

so many early babies!!!... im very excitedd its almost my turn too! i just realized i have just about 4 more weeks! and im finally on the last box of babys on my ticker!!! its awsome im soo happy! and yesterday was my last da of work! im offically on maternity leave!!! omg i hope all u ladiees have been as lucky and happy as me!


----------



## FritterFots

MJT, that's awesome about the maternity leave and the last box! I can tell how excited you are.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Fritter that sounds awful! So glad it was temporary, although I would have been freaked out!

We're going to place our offer on the house this afternoon at 5PM :happydance: OMG this is the first time I buy a house, I'm soooo stressed out!!! Don't know what to expect... Bank first thing Monday AM...


----------



## Hett

CJ that house is gooorgeous! Its like a hotel :) Good luck and I hope you get it! We have decided we are definitely going to move house now, just not happy here. We won't be doing it until we are settled with bubba but at least now we know we are going to do it for sure and we can start looking for areas we like etc!

mjt time will go super quick now and you will be meeting your bubba in no time! :)

Congrats Fi! Great news :)

Oh gosh Fritter that sounds horrible, poor you hun xxx


----------



## Trinity42

I had my baby girl 5-27 she was 6lb 11 oz and 19 in long. shes perfect. I am being discharged from hospital this evening and I will do a birth story. I had to end up having a c section bk I wasnt dilating.


----------



## FritterFots

Trinity!!!!! Congratulations! I'll be looking for your birth story.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Trinity!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats to Fi & Trinity well done to you both xx

CJ glad you found your house I'll click in a mo - I am so ill I have man-flu.... started on Thursday and got progressively worse I have been rubbish today, cleaned the kitchen counters and cupboards, dusted the lounge and then have sat on my ass all day reading and blowing my nose... needless to say I wont be going to the cinema tonight, maybe tomorrow.... I just hate feeling sick so much - sorry to moan.

Fritter that sounds scary - keep your eyes on this now 

I'm going to make pizza and then try to go to bed and see if that does me any good. 

Bye for now xxxx


----------



## Missy86

I think I am gonna be a june mummy


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwwww Delilah, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sounds awful.... You need to rest as much as possible this weekend and have DH spoil you!!!

Missy, welcome, although you still have 3 days left to May! :winkwink: I was hoping to be a May mommy but that doesn't look like it'll happen...


----------



## Delilah

CJ your house looks gorgeous - love the layout and the area looks great too xx

Welcome Missy - could still be May!

Thanks CJ I dont make a good patient and dont like not being able to operate at 100% god help me when the baby comes....

Mxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Delilah said:


> CJ your house looks gorgeous - love the layout and the area looks great too xx
> 
> Welcome Missy - could still be May!
> 
> Thanks CJ I dont make a good patient and dont like not being able to operate at 100% god help me when the baby comes....
> 
> Mxx

LOL I get you my dear, I make the worse patient because I don't have the patience to heal... :hugs: Get some rest, doctor prescribed!!! :flower:


----------



## Missy86

I have a sweep on the 1st June so we will see what happens

anyone had any signs of labour


----------



## ch4r10tt3

CONGRATS Trinity xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Not me, just loads of BHs :-(


----------



## E&L's mummy

Missy86 said:


> I think I am gonna be a june mummy

:hi: buddy!!! you will be in good company if little man doesnt turn up soon. :hugs: till then hunni. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy86

E&L's mummy said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna be a june mummy
> 
> :hi: buddy!!! you will be in good company if little man doesnt turn up soon. :hugs: till then hunni. xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, hows things with you

My Oh has brought an ipad, so I have lost him for a few weeks


----------



## E&L's mummy

meh! want one too!

good days and bad. but counting down till D-day. got a whole house to sort out too ready for moving. but sat watching eurovision with DD1 who thinks its fab. bless her hehehe


----------



## chief's wife

Hello beautiful ladies,
hope you all had a nice saturday.
D-sorry for how you feel and hope you are getting better now. with regards to when i went into labour; i had my kids early. [1] at 38 weeks [2] 39 weeks [3]38+2 weeks [4] 39+5 weeks. 
Hett-sorry for the cramps. best wishes , very soon bubs will be here
Fi-broon-congrats
CJ- good luck with the house. hope it works out for you. i am excited for you
E&L-glad you popped in
Fritter-sorry about the pelvic pressure and aches. sorry you had to go through that pain
mjt-congrats on mat leave and being in your last box

i had my drs appointment today [i now get checked weekly]. every thing went well. did a scan and bubs was very ok and i confirmed that it's a HE. i saw the .......[you know]. he weighs 2.9 kg and head down and bum up and not back to back , my placenta is posterior. i am so excited.
my blood was also taken for a COOMB test since i am rhesus negative, just to check for any reactions so far but the result will be out on tuesday. i hope for a positive result also.


----------



## Elle Number 4

Sorry, I just can't keep up with the news in this thread, but I just wanted to pop in and wish good labour vibes for the upcoming days/weeks.
It is Sunday morning here. I am off to hospital tomorrow (Monday) lunchtime to book in and then I am scheduled to have my C-section at 8am on Tuesday morning. I am absolutely beside myself at the moment and can't seem to think about ANYTHING else! I still have to pack a bag (I have been putting it off) and I think I will spend the afternoon having a nice warm bath (winter here!) and my DH can shave my legs for me! 
I will be in hospital for about 5 days (no internet) but will try to post an update when I get home.
Take care,
Elle
XXX


----------



## chief's wife

Trinity-congrats
Missy86- welcome, but you could still be a may mummy
D-awwwwwwwwww sorry. do try to rest more. hugs


----------



## chief's wife

Elle- hugs. best wishes with the c/s. i believe everything will turn out well. pack the bags a step at a time . the baby's, yours then your OH's. hoping to hear from you soon and to see pics of your baby.
best wishes again


----------



## FritterFots

Elle, won't be long now!!! And lucky you for having a DH that'll shave your legs for you.


----------



## Tara123006

Hello! Just wanted to drop in and let everyone know that our baby arrived last week!! His name is Brynner, and he weighed 6lbs 10oz. :) He is perfect!!!


----------



## littlepne

Congrats to all the new mummies - so exciting!

Still nothing at all here - just can't sleep!


----------



## Hett

Hello ladies!
Typing on my phone so excuse any errors and forgive me for not reading back too far.
I went to midwife yesterday as I am leaking lots - turns out it is just discharge from thrush but she did an examination and I am 1 cm dialated so she did me a sweep as I am also having tightenings. She said if the tightenings continue I should have bubba within the next few days, but knowing my luck they will stop! They are coming now and a little painful so I should start timing them really. I'm not getting hopeful yet though! Oh also had my show this morning (a little streak of blood was in it which I am assuming is normal??)
Will be on later - lots of love to all xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning lovely ladies!!!!
Wow just had to read through 7 pages!!! Sooooo many babies!!!! 

Congrats to Fi_broon, Trinity42, Tara123006 and to Natalia2010 on your babies, and we all look forward to reading your birth stories xxxx:happydance:

Charlotte............Glad that baby is heading in the right direction xxx:thumbup:

Chloe18....................Welcome to Junebugs hun xxxx:flower:

D..................Sorry you feel so bad hun :hugs: Please take it easy hun..........and that is an ORDER!!!! :growlmad:

Hett...................Wow how exciting!!! I hope you are ok hun xxxx Keep us posted babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CJ.............................Love the house hun, looks a great size. Hope it all goes through smoothly x

E&L.............thank goodness you are ok.............was worried xxxx

Fritter.....................You poor thing! I have SPD and sometimes when i walk the baby moves on my sciatic nerve and my leg just gives way! It is soooooooooo painful hun, so i sympathise with you totally xxxx

Elle................Good luck Tuesday hun............Look forward to hearing the good news and your birthing story xxxxx

Hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls, I'm just checking in quickly on my phone aswell so will read through all the posts later.

Hope everyone is well though! 

It's my due date today :D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm currently bouncing like mad on my yoga ball with dance music blasting to motivate me to keep bouncing! Put my hospital bags in the car yesterday so I am totally ready lol. Was goin to go for a long walk with the dog today to the tier park but it's grey miserable and pouring with rain out there! 

X x x


----------



## littlepne

Congrats on reaching due date Tash!!

I finally bought a new camera yesterday, we figured we'd regret it so much if we waited too long. So I finally got a bump pic as well so thought I'd share :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 38+1 copy.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW littlepne.........................what a fab bump!!! Looks quite pointy on that pic, like it's bum is sticking out xxxxxxxxx


----------



## happygirl666

congrats to everyone who has there bubs


----------



## littlepne

Lol it goes through some weird shape changes throughout the day! Normally quite lopsided :) It's strange how now it feels like it's always been there!

Could do with it dropping a little bit, can't get comfy for the baby right under my ribs!


----------



## Delilah

Chiefs wife hope ur test results come back ok. I'm on my phone too... congrats to Tara and natalia

Hett all sounds promising, hope u start soon Tash xxx nice bump littlepne 

Well I'm still full of this cold so hate feeling ill. It crept up on me so I have the full force of it. At least its bank holiday weekend and I mite b ok for work on tues I hope...

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey everybody 

was not here yesterday as I was really busy sorting out this house while my OH was watching movies on his pc :hissy: but no more about that lol 

congrats on all the new arrivals, hope everybody is doing well. it just took me 40 minutes to get on the internet so I finally rang virgin and complained about their no services. i was going to get really annoyed but the lady was actually quite helpful and she was scottish and not indian. nothing against indians but i can't understand them well when I get one of those indian call centres!! so tomorrow someone is coming to fix my internet, at least they are fast and she didn't question that it was our own fault!! 

Hett how exciting, I bet my midwife won't examine me next week :( they don't normally do here... I keep getting so many BHs as well esp when I get up to walk was up half the night cramping but nothing that was regular just painfull like mild period pain which was constantly there. i am not going into labour yet but... that you had a sweep and show sounds promising! 

Delilah hope you're not feeling too bad! 

CJ best of luck getting that house, it looks gorgeous... when can I come visit? Just kidding!! 

Littlepne fab for getting a new camera I got a new one last sunday, lovely bump you got there, I shall take another pic later too! 

Today OH is going out to get formula milk and then I got everything here for baby, all that needs doing is the furniture in the lounge rearranging which I can't do myself but we shall see if he will do it!! I cleared a space in the kitchen now for steriliser, bottle warmer, bottles and dummies etc!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, no time to catch up, we're heading out for DH to ride his bike with a friend, but WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Going to the bank tomorrow to get the financing sorted, but we offered a little less than asking and held our breaths and they accepted!!! Closing is September 3rd, which means we'll move it after that, but it gives us time to sell this place, and for miss Zoëlle to grow a bit!!! :cloud9: Still seems so surreal... So instead of a 75-90 minute commute one way, now I'll be only travelling 30-45 minutes to get to work!!! :happydance:

Congrats to all the new mommies!!! Nothing happening here despite taking evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea and getting... intimate :dohh: Will catch up when I come home this afternoon, in the meantime :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## -Linn-

I am really happy for you CJ :) 

:haha: that the getting intimate doesn't work I already figured when I was waiting for DD and this time it is not working either :haha: 

you must be so relieved to have found that house though, now you can hopefully relax until the little lady decides to make an appearance :)


----------



## Tink.x

OOh add me...lil boy due june 4th.. xx


----------



## -Linn-

by the way CJ what does the EPO do? Should I start using mine again too? was using it when TTC!


----------



## FritterFots

Seems like CJ is getting anxious! So you've started the eviction process. Did you finish knitting her coming home outfit?

Welcome, Tink!

Linn, so DTD didn't help you? My husband is quite busy this weekend with work (it's a holiday, and we're always super busy on holidays), but we've scheduled a bit of bedroom time for Tuesday in hopes of pushing it along. I'm very ready to be un-pregnant!


----------



## aliss

DTD, jogging, rasberry leaf tea, nothing here so far either :shrug: I suspect I'll be an overdue junebug :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yay CJ on the house.......................am so so so so pleased for you xxxx

:hi: Linn....................I am going to pack my hosp bag tonight xxxxxx

Welcome Tink xxx

Sorted our bedroom out this morning as was a mess (whilst OH sat on Computer), now going to sort out the girls clothes draws and make room for babies clothes, (whilst lazy git sleeps on the sofa) as the girls have just settled infront of a film xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Fritter no dtd doesn't seem to help. :blush: but it's not every day like some people on here suggested you have to do it. So I don't know what's deal with DTD to bring on labour :shrug: But with my DD it definitely didn't work, I was so desperate for her to come a bit early and ended up having her at 42+2 :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I have been mad at my OH for being so lazy I am 39 weeks pregnant FFS!! But I think he got it now. I still keep getting BHs. So what did you try to bring on labour with your DDs, CJ mentioned EPO in her post?!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OK i am being thick what is EPO?
I tried:sex: i tried rasp leaf tea, curry's, going over bumpy roads in the car..............................LOADS more, but nothing worked. I think when the time is right then it will happen.
My back hurts today.....................OOOOOOOH maybe a sign??? :rofl: Yeah right!!!


----------



## aliss

Another plan that hasn't worked: Murphy's Law!

I've been scheduling some fun events right around my due date (including a dog meetup an hour away today at noon!) hoping that if I plan something I really look forward to, he will make his appearance!

Hasn't worked either! Sigh!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma - EPO is evening primrose oil


----------



## Delilah

EPO is supposed to soften the cervix and get it ready for labour - I have been taking raspberry leaf tea for the last few weeks 2 cups a day - this doesnt bring on labour but it helps the uterus contract quickly after birth. 

Linn I hope that OH moves the furniture dont try moving it yourself and do any damage hon. Hello Tink

Emma lol @ your DH being lazy! I know how frustrating this is but actually mine has been an angel yesterday and today. He has cleaned (much more thoroughly than I do) the entire nursery and our bedroom - it has taken him 2 days lol would have taken me half a day but there you go everything sparkles - he even did all the indivudual blind panels in Nathan's room! He said he just wants everything right and given how sick I have been with this cold I have been more than happy to let him get on with it! He has been keeping me supplied with tea, water and chocolate, although I cant taste much today!

CJ congratulations on getting your house - so pleased for you and what a wonderful place to raise a family :happydance:

I am going to watch Sex and the City 2 soon, hope my nose doesnt run the entire way through it....

Catch you all later - 19 births already - eeek! Hope Nathan decides to stay put for another week though - I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow :thumbup: will post a bump picture at some point.

Mxx


----------



## Hett

littlepne wow! Lovely bump? Do you know what flavour your having? Looks boyish to me :) (I am awful at guessing so don't take any notice if bubs is a girl!)

Oh, the cold has probably crept up on you because you have had a day or two to relax - sorry hun. What did you think of satc??

I know Linn I couldn't believe she examined me - I was leaking alot of fluid so she had to have a look with a speculum and noticed on my ctg that I was having tightenings so she said she would go up and see if she could do a sweep and she did! 

I haven't had anything regular today - just on and off reasonably uncomfy-ish tightenings but the midwife said these could actually lead to nothing so i'm not getting my hopes up at all. 

CJ GREAT news on the house! So exciting!

Hello Tink!


----------



## Hett

Emma have you done your bag yet.....?!!!! xxxx :)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Hett with me those tightenings lead to nothing... but maybe one day they will! Once I'm in labour I will wonder why I was ever waiting for it to start :haha:


----------



## chief's wife

Tara- congrats


----------



## chief's wife

Hett-good luck and not long now
Littlepne- nice bump
Natalia- congrats
Tash-congrats on your due date
D- hope you get better soon. and have a lot of rest. hugs
Linn-glad you got your internet sorted. it can be so frustrating if you pay for services and it's not rendered accordingly.i had the same problem with mine last week.


----------



## chief's wife

CJ-happy you got the house
Tink-welcome

DTD always worked for me. i usually start at 37 weeks and i end up having the kids early. my latest was my 4th who came at 39+5 weeks. i think it must be accompanied with an orgasm to have effect. or maybe it's one of my weird birthing nature


----------



## chief's wife

D- that was so sweet of your OH,cleaning and doing stuff.i think his own nesting has kicked in. enjoy Sex and the City 2.


----------



## E&L's mummy

congrats on the house CJ :kiss:

DTD worked for me. we did it the tuesday night that DD1 was due on the thurs, 3 hours later my waters went. it was the first sign i had had. no BH, show or period pain or anything, just POP!! so i think if stuff is ready to kick off then DTD might just help...but OH has to "cross his eyes" :wink: :blush:. its the hormones in his stuff that works.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah E&L heard that too... not worked for me lol, thought maybe you needed to do it every day for it to work :blush:


----------



## emmadrumm77

EVERY DAY!!!! Hmmmmm no thanks...........Once or twice a weeks so far is enough for me, am just too sore and it always ends up with me shuffling and moving position because my sciatic nerve suddenly gets hit! It's not very romantic :dohh:
Linn............No i have not tried EPO xxx
Hett..............Bugger i knew i was ment to do something today!!! However the playroom is now a nursery, so that's good :thumbup: Bag tomorrow xx


----------



## MissJones

4 days to go, baby is still back to back but I'm staying chilled about it. I've got a book of exercises to get it in the right position so going to try some of those tonight! 

I"m trying to think of it in terms of the maximum I have is 18 days (my induction date), so I'm not too disappointed if/when DD comes and goes!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooh Linn...................Happy 39 weeks xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hey Emma yeah every day would be much too often lol... like you said twice a week is fine lol 

I will add a new bump pic soon, it's still seems to be getting bigger so soon there might be no more :sex: :rofl: 

Thanks...I am 39 weeks just hoping I am not going to be induced in 21 days, can't my waters just break or something? Preferably next weekend :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

No labour is the same hun, just think positive...............thats what i am doing xxx


----------



## -Linn-

You are right Emma and I am glad as I am sooooo scared of the birth being the same as DDs, I keep feeling like I don't want to have the baby cause I don't want it to arrive.. I do want it really, just wish they could just take it out without me having to give birth :wacko: 

ok here is my 39 week bump, took it just now.. sorry my clothes are a bit messy
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0084.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chief's wife

Missjones-hope the exercises work for you. best wishes.


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-nice bump


----------



## Delilah

Hett I enjoyed SATC2 it was fun - Paul hated it and actually napped the last hour! Should have gone with the girls! 

Congrats on 39 weeks Linn

I wish I could taste things I had popcorn and soda and it was a complete waste on me tonight... and if only my nose would stop running - tired of being ill now...

Hi Miss Jones

:haha::haha: on still not doing the hosptial bags Emma & Linn xx


----------



## Missy86

How is everyone doing :hugs:

Any news


----------



## FritterFots

Linn, nice bump pic! congrats on 39 weeks!

D -- lol @ your husband sleeping during the film. sorry you're still feeling sick.


----------



## Delilah

I meant to say nice bump Linn very bumpalicious :0) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fab bump Linn xxxx
D.....I will do the bag tomorrow xxx Think Linn done hers, not that there is Lot to pack! It's ready just needs putting in. Must go and buy mints and some flapjacks to pack as well!


----------



## FritterFots

In the states, a flapjack is a pancake...so I'm confused.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh really ??? It is an oaty syrup bar over here xxx


----------



## misshopeful

update for me:
c/s booked for june 13th! silly girl is breeched

2 more weeks!!! i can't believe how close we're getting!


----------



## karamel

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend :)
Mine was pretty decent ; up until earlier today when the uber drama of OH's son's mother being a complete b*tch. And now, my not being sure if I even want to continue a relationship with OH because this bs with his son's mother is never ending and I've been dealing with it for far too long as is.

Sorry about the rant, just needed to say something to someone.


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls :)

hope everyone is well?

I have been awake since 4am, got up out of bed at 5am as I didn't want to wake dh up :( even the dog got up then went back to bed lol. I have to take the car to the garage at 9am as well to get the lhd lights fitted so I bet I'll get tired n want to go back to bed at 8am! 

I have the hospital at 1215 today so will be asking the dr about when I can get induced as he hasn't mentioned it before. I was even considering telling him dh was going away so wanted to have the baby before he goes - I'll ask dh what he thinks though lol. The inlaws arrive on Thursday morning and all I want is the munchkin to be here before then! 

D - so glad you enjoyed satc2 I soooo want to see it but unless I opt to watch it in german it will be a while before we get it on the cinema on the base. Lmao at dh falling asleep though

linn - lovely bump :) 

Cj - how exiting about the new house, hope it all goes well :) 

Ahhhh it's near enough 6am dh will be up for work soon so I think I'll go make some breakfast then jump in the shower n get myself dressed n ready for the day.

X x x


----------



## FritterFots

Well you're up early, Tash. Having trouble sleeping?

It's nearly 1am here and I haven't been to bed yet. *Sigh* The last bit of pregnancy is a miserable time for sleeping.


----------



## TashTash

It's shocking :( the thing is though I am actually really tired! I went back to bed at 7am for an hour but had to get up to go to the garage and dragging myself outta bed at 8am was hard work! 

I can't even have a snooze now I'm back either as I have to go pick dh up to go to the hospital in an hour n a half, and I literally got washed and threw some clothes on once I got up as I had a shower before I went back to bed. So I have to do my make up n stuff as my skin is looking really blotchy now :( x


----------



## rebecca410

Hi would I be able to join this thread I am due 3rd June and having a little boy, also a little advice if possible. I have been having infrequent contractions for 3 days now last night woke up and had diarrhoea went to the toilet about 5 times, I know tmi. Does anyone know if this is the beginning I really hope it is. 

Thank you


----------



## Hett

Hello all!

rebecca410 hello! I can't give you any advice as this is my first but I am experiencing the same really since Saturday early hours - have been having my show for the last few days too. Are your tightenings painful? Mine have gotten quite painful but don't seem to be getting closer together and aren't very regular so I assume its just braxton hicks. It does mean our bodies are getting ready for the event though (whenever it may be!)

Linn love the bump!

Glad you enjoyed satc D, haha about Paul falling asleep!

Oh Tash can you have a nap when you get back from the hospital?

I am a bit fed up ladies - these bh are about roughly every 5 minutes now and are some are quite painful but I think its all pretend. Had quite alot of a show which has turned into watery bloody discharge) - midwife checked and said it was all ok, but I feel like its all just my body teasing me! Sorry to moan! I am happy really! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Just having a sandwich for lunch then goin to lay on the sofa with a blanket n try n have a nap. 

Hospital appt was alright, lay on the ctg for 30 mins, didn't have one single contraction or nothing then as I was walking into the room for the scan bam there you go - I'm sure this boy just wants to stay in there as long as possible! 

Everything with baby is good though, hasn't grown or put weight on since last week according to the measurements, so he is still sitting about 7.5lbs :) he still has a massive head though! Got to go up to the hospital every 2 days until he arrives now though to check how the little man is doing. The dr wouldn't even discuss Induction until next Monday though, so just got to hope he comes before then! 

X


----------



## -Linn-

Hett hope the contractions get stronger then, once it is real labour you will know cause the contractions will hurt so much you're going to think you'll die! 

I was up all night dying from toothache :cry: as I ate ice cream last night again.. not doing that again so soon. Pain is finally better now and OH is helping me sort everything. Got my steriliser out in the kitchen and lots of tiny bottles, dummies, dummy clips+boxes and bottle warmer! Hospital bag is packed. Baby toys are all upstairs in my bedroom. Car seat is going into the car soon, I got empty cupboards in my pantry and the furniture in the lounge will be rearranged later too. Then babies bouncer and swing and moses basket will be put in the lounge and I only still have to paint my bathroom which I will do next week and I am ready for my visitors and baby :)


----------



## FritterFots

Tash, glad to hear that baby is doing well. Too bad about the teasing though. It's pretty frustrating when you're ready and you start getting signs and you think "this might be it!" then it turns out not to be. It won't be much longer for you now, though.

Rebecca, welcome! Hopefully it's the start of something, but you just never know. Some of those babies are jokesters and like to play tricks on us. 

Hett, I'm hoping things pick up for you and get going! Fingers crossed that those BH get organized and turn into the real thing.

Linn, do you think you'll make it long enough to paint the bathroom next week? Sorry to hear about the toothache. Those things are the worst!

I have been having some very mild and irregular BH's all night. No other signs, though, and that's good. This is the one day I *don't* want him to come as hubby is working and is about 3 hours away. Since it's a holiday here in the states and we're really busy on holidays, all of our family is helping him, so practically everyone I'd call to help with the kids or drive me is 3 hours from here.


----------



## TashTash

Fritter - all this teasing is just frustrating isn't it? 

It's yet another german bank holiday on thursday and dh has been given a long weekend which will be nice as the in laws will be here and I won't have to entertain them on my own lol. So if bubs isn't here were going to the modern arts circus on Thursday and out for meal on friday as it's the inlaws anniversary. I'm hoping that planning to do stuff we won't be doing if the baby is here will make him come lol I'm not hopeful though BUT the circus does look awesome! 

It's really quiet on here today, where is everyone? Hope your all enjoying your bank holiday Monday! X


----------



## FritterFots

It is quiet on here this weekend. I guess everyone is out and about doing their holiday thing. I hope everyone is enjoying themselves!


----------



## -Linn-

Tash it's a good idea to plan lots of things, even if he doesn't arrive then you'll still be keeping busy and not just waiting for him! I remember how I was waiting for my DD and this time I'm a lot more relaxed and not waiting for things to happen all the time. 

Fritter thanks, I hate this toothache and my dentist is in another town so not so simple just to go there, but will try this week, the pain is only going to get worse if I leave it :( 

If I can't make it to paint the bathroom then OH will have to do it. As soon as I have the baby he will be off for 2 weeks paternity leave and then he'll have some annual leave afterwards so will be with us for 3 weeks :) Hope you're little one stays put today then, I only get very mild BHs but not even several an hour so not thinking anything is happening for me soon. Last time I was pregnant my friend who was due 5 weeks after me had her baby one week before me and now my friend who is due in 4 weeks just had her baby today as well! Her waters just broke on Friday, I guess that can happen to anyone of us at anytime... it's June tomorrow :)


----------



## Moongirl

hi guys!

just thought i'd pop in and say it looks like my little one wants to be a June baby!!! Due date was yesterday and still no progress.... sigh. Oh well never mind, at least i have an induction date to aim for - 8th june :) tho that does seem an awful long way away so fingers crossed i get to meet my baby before then!

hope you're all doing well!!

:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Fingers crossed moongirl I could live with an induction on the 8th but then I'm only due on the 6th! Hoping to go into labour naturally this time, last time I was induced at term+14.


----------



## chief's wife

D- sorry for how you feel hope you feel better now.
Tash-hope you were able to get some sleep eventually
Karamel-sorry you had to go through that at this time. i think you should put your feet down and ask your OH to do something about that woman.hope you get it sorted.hugs.


----------



## FritterFots

Moongirl, June is a good month! 

My children are driving me batty. The 5 year old is in need of a nap, although he stopped napping last year. He's being a bit...unpleasant.


----------



## chief's wife

Linn-sorry for the tooth ache and well done for the things you have been putting together for bubs and hospital
Rebecca-welcome and i believe it's the start of things for you.
Hett- not long now.best wishes
Fritter- hope you were able to get some sleep afterwards.

i went for my anti Tetanus Toxoid injection today.we have a holiday here today [democracy day] so the kids were at home and i just had a lot of rest which helped me a lot


----------



## chief's wife

Moon girl- welcome. hoping that your baby comes soon.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Just heading for a quick nap, came back from the city and applying officially for our mortgage. Already preapproved for a higher cost so things should move fine from now on. We need to have the financing secured by Friday... If I go into labour DH will need to deal with the bank!

No problems sleeping here, other than frequent washroom trips. I LOVE my C-shaped pillow, likely what saved me from sleepless nights...

Delilah, I'm so impressed DH even went with you to watch SATC2! There is no way my DH would set foot in a theatre to watch it unless you paid him big bucks!!! I owe you an email, sooooo sorry, this weekend was crazy with finding this house unexpectedly and trying to finish Zoëlle's coming home outfit... Will definitely write back today after my nap! Hope your cold is getting better!

Hugs to everyone, and labour dust to those who are ready!!! (nothing to report here on that front other than baby has dropped even lower, didn't think that was possible!!!)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Moongirl.................June is a fab month to have your baby..........you were always on our list here xxx
Linn...............1:- Hope the tooth ache not causing to much pain hun xxx 2:- WELL DONE ON THE BAG!!! You won..............Grrrrrrrr
Hett............Hope things start happening for you babe, you sound like you really want it to xx
Tash............Glad it went well today xxxx Hold in there, it will happen soon i am sure xxx
Welcome Rebecca410 xxx

I went to a friends house today with OH, they have 2 boys the same age as my girls, we then took them out for lunch where there was also a fun indoor play area, and because it was Bank Hol they had balloon modelling and face painting and loads of fun games, so they had a brilliant time. We got back at 4.30pm. 
I then sorted out the girls bedroom as it looked like a bomb had hit it!! Then finished off arranging the nursery....................which is now ready...........FINALLY!!!!
Sorry ladies but Hosp bag will have to wait till tomorrow................can not be bothered now, and just want to sit and chill. My BH's are still every 5-10mins, but as you know that has been normal for me this last 6 weeks!! So no change here xxxx

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Hey ladies,

Hope your all having a great bank holiday. I'm having a ad day today. I feel really down and i don't know why. My emotions feel all over the place at the moment. I don't fink my OH understands how i feel, but then again i don't understand why i'm feeling so down. Hopefully tomorrow i'll feel like my old self. 

I think it's just one of those days where i've been worrying. I've been worrying that i'm gunna feel so awful after the birth that i'm gunna struggle to hold my baby and stupid things like that. I'm a born worrier. I'm just hoping it will pass. x x


----------



## calilove77

Hello Ladies! I just wanted to post that I had my LO on Wednesday the 26th at 11:31am she was 6.4lbs and 19.5 inches long!!! She is perfect and we are so happy! Hope everyone is doing well! :) Congrats Mama's!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats calilove xxx what did you call your princess??? What is 6.4lb? Is that the same as 6lb 6oz??? Look forward to Reading your birth story if you have posted one xxx


----------



## karamel

Chiefs Wife ; Thanks. Well what i decided is, that for the next week, OH and I aren't going to speak. He lives out of town, so we don't have to worry about running into each other. I told him that I think he needs to take some time and figure out his life, his priorities and how he's going to go about fixing things between us that his ex has now ruined *again*. And the thing is, it's all just pretty ridiculous stuff. He and she went to court last year to have custody and visitation figured out, which was sorted out to be everyother weekend and everyother holiday he is to have his son. She's now turning around and asking him to take his son EVERY weekend, because she wants to "get a second job" & feels that it's his responsibility to take his son, rather than her have to get a babysitter. And she only feels the need to call and b*tch at him about this when he's at my house which is the opposite weekends he has his son. When he has his son, he doesn't hear from her at all, and when he's here, she calls or txts everyday. The fact of the matter is, they went to court to have this sorted out, but he doesn't have the balls to just tell her that and leave it at that. And also, when OUR baby is born, it will be the opposite weekends that he has his son that he'll be able to see his daughter. And I'm not about to put my daughter through this drama and bs everytime he's around. OR deal with "I can't come because ******* wants me to take my son this weekend again". It's been this drama and crap for over a year, and I'm completely sick of it. She doesn't like me, and that's why she pulls this. Oh and she also told my OH that his son is to have nothing to do with me, nor to ever see me again, because apparently I'm just such a horrible person :S. This coming from a woman like her ; pfft. 
Sorry again for the rant ; she just makes my blood boil!
But really ; am I in the wrong? I really just don't know.


----------



## FritterFots

Congrats Calilove! 

Karamel, sorry things are going so crappy for you right now. I hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Tryin4Number3

Yippee! Its after midnight (uk) so all us uk mummies to be can now officially say we're due this month! I'm so excited, even though i'm not due til the 22nd our induction is booked for the 10th so not long now! Hope everyone's keeping well, sending out labour dust to all of us xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Still have about 4 and a half hours here before June. Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats calilove and welcome Rebecca. Sorry I,ve been awol on phone have been avoiding laptop all weekend. I still have this cold I am so upset spent hours crying today because I have meetings all day tomorrow my head is like cotton wool and I haven't managed to do what I needed to got work so up at 4am to try to get one job emailed before I have to leave I hate being sick... hugs to all and labor vibes to those who want them, hopefully when I log on tomorrow nite I can say i feel better.... no smell or taste since Saturday either.... nite and can u believe its June yay!!!!!!! Let's hope its a happy June for us.... xxx


----------



## Hett

Hello!
Updating from my phone again - but.......
Our baby boy is here :) We are so in love! Labour was quick 5.5ish hours from front waters breaking!
He is 7lb8oz born at 9.26pm - no name yet!
xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My waters just broke!!!! Spoke to doula who suggested long walk, DH and I heading out now. Will keep Delilah posted by email for updates!!!


----------



## aliss

Junebug_CJ said:


> My waters just broke!!!! Spoke to doula who suggested long walk, DH and I heading out now. Will keep Delilah posted by email for updates!!!

EEEK! :) I'm so happy for you


----------



## bky

Ooh! Exciting CJ. Hope walking gets things moving.


----------



## wait.and.see

Congratulations to all the new Mums, i am sitting here overdue, and feeling sorry for myself. 
No twinges, no signs and no BH's... will this baby ever decide to make an appearance?
Tried walking, sex, bouncing on my birthing ball.. and NOTHING! 
Getting pretty frustrated..


----------



## aliss

Hett said:


> Hello!
> Updating from my phone again - but.......
> Our baby boy is here :) We are so in love! Labour was quick 5.5ish hours from front waters breaking!
> He is 7lb8oz born at 9.26pm - no name yet!
> xxx

Fantastic labour! Hope you figure out your name soon :) At least you get to see his personality before you pick it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Hett congrats!!!! So excited for you!!!
Just came back from walk, no contractions yet, will head into hospital around 6AM. I had an appointment anyways at 8:45 AM!
Will keep you posted if I can, otherwise will email Delilah!
YAYYYYYY!!!


----------



## lili24

OMG! 

Congratulations Hett! He is beautiful, and I'm glad labour was quick for you! Well done xxx

CJ!! Please keep us posted! Wishing you all the luck in the world!! I hope it goes perfectly for you. 

Looks like June is starting with a bang! I'm so excited. It feels very weird that today is the 1st of June... My due date and the date I looked forward to for so long. 

Hope you start feeling better soon Delilah xx


----------



## FritterFots

Hett, OMG!!! Congratulations!!

CJ, can't wait to hear more news! Good luck with everything!

Delilah, I hope you feel better soon.

Wow, June is sure arriving with a bang, huh?


----------



## littlepne

Congrats Hett and good luck CJ!!

Happy June everyone :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wow Hett- congrats hun, cant wait for pic & more info xxx

CJ- good luck hope everything goes well xxxx


----------



## nightkd

Hey all, just checking in.. I'm on the iPod so won't make this long!!

Congrats & good luck CJ!!! Congrats to all the new mummies!!

We just finished moving the last of our stuff into our new place, thank goodness!! Been a busy weekend... Had DH's family reunion Sunday, MW was here Saturday and said the cramps I've been having are a good sign, but she doesn't think I have 'the look' yet... So we'll see how we go. Bean has been v active despite me doing so much work recently... Will update more later anyway, falling asleep right now!!

xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG!!!!!!
Hett....... Congrats on your beautiful boy, I am just so so so pleased for you Hun xxxxx
CJ.......hope you are ok, am thinking of you sister xxxx 
I am soooooooo excited, can not believe I woke up to hear such fantastic news! Especially as it is June. 
Right gonna have a cry of joy for you all as I am now very over emotional. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

hett: congrats on your LO!
cj: Good luck and hope she'll be here soon!
nightkd: hope things will start moving along for you soon. moving is always stressful, glad you're almost done
this is our month!!! :thumbup:
got to go to hospital on saturday for a contraction stress test. hoping they'll keep me there and induce me straight away - or even better that bubs decides to come out on her own before then or while there... otherwise it's another 20 days. dh starts his leave tomorrow till the 30th and the sooner she arrives, the more time he gets to spend with her...
you all have a good day, think i might get susan ready in a bit and take her to the park


----------



## Sarahwoo

Just popping in to say good luck to all you june mummies, I can't believe its a month since us may ladies were saying ooohhhh its our month lol! I hope you all have lovely quick labours and births, and don't go overdue :) Enjoy your babies!

Sarah and baby Oliver (May mum and baby :))


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girlies :) 

Hett - Congratulations chick - he is adorable!! 

CJ - How very exiting!! Good luck and keep us posted.

This will be my last full day in the house by myself..............no matter what now as we have the hospital and DH gets a half day on a wednesday then the inlaws get here on thursday for 2 weeks, and i expect to of had the baby by then lol.

Im not loving this over due malarky though :( I get about a million calls/texts/emails etc of people asking me have i had the baby yet? do i have any signs, have i tried.......................:( I have tried everything and nothing is working so im just going to have to wait til he is ready and wants to come out.

I had a dream last night that my waters broke and when i woke up i was expecing something to of happened.....................emmmmm nope! 

Going to straighten my hair (its naturally curly and takes ages, but i only like it straight lol) then do a spot of housework before going shopping. So that should fill my morning up. I really have to go into work but i am totally avoiding the "have you not had this baby yet?" or "hasnt your belly really popped now" conversations lol so i will just wait til the baby is here lol. I have an important meeting on the 7th June aswell - just across the road from my house though and I now have a feeling I will be going pregnant to it! 

Im really miserable with all this being pregnant thing now :( I want my baby!!


----------



## Missy86

Right its June, Can I join u guys now


----------



## Delilah

Hett - OMG Congratulations honey I am so pleased you had a good an quick labour - cant wait to find out your name for your son :flower:

CJ - so so so excited for you and DH - I will be checking in regular all day to find out what's happening and I get email on my phone so can update as soon as you have any news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: CJ where did your waters break and what was it like?

Tash really hope things start to happen for you I can imagine how frustrating it is I am already thinking about when it will happen.

June will be an exciting month for us :happydance: hi Missy


----------



## Missy86

I have a sweep today so I may find out if I am gonna go into labour anytime soon

Fingers crossed


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hi missy xxxx Would you like me to add you to our list hun? (due 28th?)


----------



## jess3012

nearly all the babies have been born that were due on the 2nd!! not fair! 
i wish id never listened to everyone telling me i was gonna be early!
Come on little one!!!


----------



## Missy86

emmadrumm77 said:


> Hi missy xxxx Would you like me to add you to our list hun? (due 28th?)

Yes thanks hun


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow i was only offline for last night and soooo much has happened.

Hett....huge congrats hun. xxxxxx

CJ.....whoop whoop!!! come on Zoelle!!!! we wanna see you!! 

Linn, well done for getting your bag done.

Emma....well done for getting the nursery etc sorted......now BAG!! consider yourself told :haha:

D...oh hun. im sorry you are feeling sooo crappy. huge :hugs: from me to keep you going. :kiss:

Missy.....you know you always wanted to be with us cool cats anyway :rofl: fingers crossed for the sweep hun, my mobile is charged and ready for updates. :wink:

everyone else..... :hi: :hugs: 

got the MW today, no idea whats going on in my tummy. had some really strong tightenings yesterday after we had been shopping. terrified of going into labour before 10th. which is only 9!!! days away. kinda freaking out and excited at the same time. im also hoping we hear what house we have got this week....i need to know! :haha:

will check back later to see how you are all doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Hett and CJ thinking of you!


----------



## purple01

Congrats to all the new June mummies :happydance: :flower:

Here's some labour dust :dust: for those overdue, hopefully it'll help get things going and you won't have too much longer to wait :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Missy86

E&L's mummy said:


> wow i was only offline for last night and soooo much has happened.
> 
> Hett....huge congrats hun. xxxxxx
> 
> CJ.....whoop whoop!!! come on Zoelle!!!! we wanna see you!!
> 
> Linn, well done for getting your bag done.
> 
> Emma....well done for getting the nursery etc sorted......now BAG!! consider yourself told :haha:
> 
> D...oh hun. im sorry you are feeling sooo crappy. huge :hugs: from me to keep you going. :kiss:
> 
> Missy.....you know you always wanted to be with us cool cats anyway :rofl: fingers crossed for the sweep hun, my mobile is charged and ready for updates. :wink:
> 
> everyone else..... :hi: :hugs:
> 
> got the MW today, no idea whats going on in my tummy. had some really strong tightenings yesterday after we had been shopping. terrified of going into labour before 10th. which is only 9!!! days away. kinda freaking out and excited at the same time. im also hoping we hear what house we have got this week....i need to know! :haha:
> 
> will check back later to see how you are all doing xxxxxxxxx

Hope you get on ok at the MW hun


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks missy. she is coming to me cos im a chicken and couldnt face doing the bus with both the girls. hubby stuck 20 miles away, car in the garage to get the aircon serviced etc. bit pissed off tbh cos we booked it in thinking maybe her would be there for an hour or so but they have just said to him they will ring him when its done and they are really busy so dont know how long it will take! FFS whats the point in us booking it in. and he wont make a fuss and insist ours is done sooner than later. so looks like i have the day on my own. ggrrrr!!

sorry folks that lot just slipped out hehehehe


----------



## purple01

E&L: Hope all is okay at mw appointment. I had a few niggles over the weekend which has made me so paranoid about going into labour early. Things seem to have settled now, but OH is away for 3 days so im planning on doing absolutely nothing til he gets back!

We've not got long to go now though, can't believe it's just over a week!! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hey E&L rant away babe, that is what we are here for xxxx
Who is CJ updating??? Is it D?

Missy, hope the sweep starts thing off for you.............don't worry if not, it works for some, but didn't work for me xxxx What team you on????

Ooooooooooooooh and 39 weeks for me!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks Emma , i know i can...its just frustrating you know.

purple....yeh get your feet up hun. i dont know why im soo nattered about it cos all they will do is whizz me down and do the section anyway. its just everything else is geared up for the 10th. my parents are coming to have the girls and hubby's leave etc. and part of me is just not ready for BAM! your having baby today, you know??


----------



## purple01

E&L's mummy said:


> thanks Emma , i know i can...its just frustrating you know.
> 
> purple....yeh get your feet up hun. i dont know why im soo nattered about it cos all they will do is whizz me down and do the section anyway. its just everything else is geared up for the 10th. my parents are coming to have the girls and hubby's leave etc. and part of me is just not ready for BAM! your having baby today, you know??

Totally understand how you feel, as section is all 'planned' i just want everything to go to plan on 10th and not have to have an emergency beforehand, just wouldn't be mentally prepared at all! Im sure we'll make it to the big day though, not long now :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies, quick update!
No contractions overnight, but I did pass my bloody show/mucus plug!
When I called the hospital last night, they said they'd like to admit me this morning, so it's now 5:30 AM and we're heading into the city to avoid the morning traffic!
I'll keep D posted by email  So excited we'll likely meet her today!!!
Hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh CJ....................Thanks for coming on here again so early. Take care of yourself hun. Sending you OH and little Zoelle all the good luck vibes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BigMumma01

Hi ladies
is it normal to get increased braxton hicks at night? Xx


----------



## tillykins

Huge congratulations Hett and good luck CJ .
Hope all you other June mummies are well too. I'm wishing the days away now, woke up this morning and feel like i have been riding a giant horse all night, my hips and tops of legs are soooooo sore, never had that before xxx


----------



## Zoodle

Eek I am having my baby this month!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Missy86

Hey all

Just got back from the sweep and I am 2cms and cervix has moved down

So atleast something is happening


----------



## Ria_Rose

CONGRATULATIONS Hett!!! And well done Trinity42 - first one born that was due on my Due date! And all the other Mummies who gave birth over the Bank holiday!

Good Luck CJ!!

And happy 39th week Emma - we've only got 1 week to go!!


----------



## Delilah

I am not fit to be seen out in public so I am working from home - cancelled my meetings until Thursday - and will be in front of email all day so will upload news from CJ when it comes - it is so exciting. CJ do you want me to update Canadian Moms board too? Will email you about this xx

Missy at least something is happening :thumbup: 

E&L dont worry you are ready if things happen earlier but at least you have an end date xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh Missy86, how exciting!! Fingers crossed things happen quickly for you xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Missy86 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just got back from the sweep and I am 2cms and cervix has moved down
> 
> So atleast something is happening

Oooh, good luck!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh D!! magic wand time for the cold i think. i have no idea why im sooo worked up today, think its all you lot having your babies...i was in a state of blissful ignorance till then :haha: and with the move coming up too. any who......sat here waiting for CJ and missy updates....gotta keep and eye on my girls now havent i?? lol xxxx


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Morning ladies,

Congratulations Hett and CJ. I can't wait to see the pictures.

I've had really bad period pains all night. It feels like the babys kicking real low regular, and my back is painful. I dunno what real contractions are like so don't know if this is the start of anything. My LO has been real active overnight too. Rang the hospital they said to go in if it gets more regular. Does labour start with strong period pains? x


----------



## -Linn-

missy at least something is happening :) 

I am so jealous all my buddies will have their babies before me, I really hope things won't be the same for me as they were last time, I am so hoping I will go into labour this time. 

how are you all today? I just been shopping and am truly ready for baby to arrive now, but I bet she will keep me waiting!


----------



## littlepne

My update is nowhere near as exciting as the rest of you with all this popping of the babies!

MW today, nothing exciting at all. At first she offered me a sweep next tuesday but then said they can't do that until after due date so 2 weeks as I'll only be 39+4 (only - ha!) next week. So now it's down to the docs every week until this baby turns up!

No symptoms at all, I woke up yesterday with period type pain but it went after about an hour so I guess it was just pressure from lying in bed. DH starting to get impatient, he's ready to be a daddy now!

Asda man coming this afternoon... I keep thinking if I book things then something will happen lol

Hope everyone else is ok - something new happening everytime I check this thread at the moment!


----------



## Missy86

littlepne said:


> My update is nowhere near as exciting as the rest of you with all this popping of the babies!
> 
> MW today, nothing exciting at all. At first she offered me a sweep next tuesday but then said they can't do that until after due date so 2 weeks as I'll only be 39+4 (only - ha!) next week. So now it's down to the docs every week until this baby turns up!
> 
> No symptoms at all, I woke up yesterday with period type pain but it went after about an hour so I guess it was just pressure from lying in bed. DH starting to get impatient, he's ready to be a daddy now!
> 
> Asda man coming this afternoon... I keep thinking if I book things then something will happen lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok - something new happening everytime I check this thread at the moment!

My Mw said that the period pains are what got me to 2cms hun


----------



## littlepne

Might be promising then, not getting my hopes up yet lol

She did write 3/5s in my notes though - but not sure if that's 3/5s engaged or 2/5s engaged, can't figure out the rest of her writing!

Getting to today was sort of my last big milestone, I always said once we got to June then I'm happy for baby to arrive at any time. I don't like all this symptom spotting though!


----------



## -Linn-

does it say 3/5th palpable or engaged littlepne? 

missy it sounds promising for you, I get some period pains sometimes but nothing regular. my DD I had at 16 days overdue and I am getting stressed that it will all be the same again :cry:


----------



## Missy86

-Linn- said:


> does it say 3/5th palpable or engaged littlepne?
> 
> missy it sounds promising for you, I get some period pains sometimes but nothing regular. my DD I had at 16 days overdue and I am getting stressed that it will all be the same again :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## littlepne

Can't tell, to be honest doesn't look like either of those!! Oh well, it's around half way anyway!

DH keeps texting me asking me if anything's happening yet... feel like sending one back saying yes she arrived hours ago!! Think he wants an early finish at work :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

thanks missy I know who am i to complain, I am not even overdue yet and you're already 4 days over :hugs:.. but I admit I do get jealous hearing of other people just going into labour having a quick labour and then giving birth. I was induced last time and labour lasted for 40 hrs. But like Emma said it's not necessarily going to be the same.


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne I was 2/5th engaged last time I saw the midwife and have been feeling like baby was engaged and this morning I wake up with a bum in my ribs and surely babys head is now not engaged at all anymore, seeing my midwife on friday, hope I will be offered an internal or sweep or something!


----------



## littlepne

My sister in law had a similar labour with her first Linn - including forceps and ventouse (9 and a half pound baby!!). Second one was a lot better but I can't remember how near due date she was (the girls are 15 and 14 now!).

Try and think of it as anything less than 40 hrs is good! (Sorry, probably not that helpful actually!!)


----------



## littlepne

There's a thread on the front page that is making me think of some of you ladies... it's about people wanting to pack their hospital bags really early!!! Is everyone's bag packed yet?!

(I have actually finished mine now, but mainly because DH was moaning at me to do it lol)


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks for that I also had ventouse and forceps and then when she was finally there I nearly died, I found it all rather traumatic... I feel like my body just can't do it, but if your sisters second delivery was easier I can hope too :)

I did my hospital bag yesterday littlepne! and packed loads less than on the list on here.


----------



## Ria_Rose

littlepne said:


> Is everyone's bag packed yet?!
> 
> (I have actually finished mine now, but mainly because DH was moaning at me to do it lol)


Mine's done, except for the post-it note on the top to remind me to pick up; phone, make-up, chargers, and camera at the last moment. :flower:


----------



## chief's wife

Calilove-well done and congrats
MrsDramaQueen- hope you feel better today
Emma- well done for your nursery
CJ- best wishes on baby's progress


----------



## Missy86

OT but is anyone on the orange mobile network

has it gone down, mine doesnt seem to be working


----------



## -Linn-

I just saw on Facebook that CJ had no contractions and is now going to be admitted to hospital, for induction I guess. So let's all cross our fingers that it will be quick for her :)


----------



## Missy86

good luck Cj


----------



## Delilah

CJ just emailed they are stuck in traffic on the way to the hosptial - no contractions but painful cramps so by the time she gets there hopefully things will have progressed for them xx

Linn please try to not worry everyone says that each woman and each pregnancy is totally different - you will be fine and I bet you wont be 16 days over. I have no signs at all yet - I think in my head I was thinking after my stitch came out last Monday things would happen but nothing! Not bothered though I wanted to get to June so now he can come any time he wants!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I was not bothered either, but now that I got everything sorted I am getting impatient again and a bit jealous (shame on me) it was the same with DD only difference was that I was ready at 27 weeks with her :rofl: at least this time I only just got ready yesterday... you see I kept saying I want baby to still stay in :haha: I changed my mind now, I want it out... esp after seeing Hetts little boy, he is so cute :)

Hope you'll feel better soon, you seem to have what I had!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn I know what you are saying it seems so real now with all our friends having their babies! 

How long did it take for you to feel ok after your cold - I cant believe it is day 6 for me and I feel so dreadful - wish I could just lie down and not have to work.....


----------



## -Linn-

delilah it took 10 days until I felt better and 2 weeks until it was gone! I am still coughing loads but that's not part of the cold, I suffer with asthma anyway and dont feel ill anymore. as soon as the cold was gone the toothache returned!!!

poor you having to work, I felt like I just wanted to lie down as well and I only had to wait on my DD lol


----------



## TashTash

Afternoon girls, 

Well i went to the shop earlier and only got asked once "have you not had that baby yet?" grrrrrrrrr lol She did then tell me i was looking really well which made me feel a bit better but i did spend ages oon my hair and make up this morning to make me feel better lol. 

I bought some epo at the shop so took some with my lunch - even if it only helps prepare your cervix rather than anything else, still makes me feel like im doing something. 

Im so jealous at all these internals - which seems a bit wierd haha but i just keep thinking how do the drs know im not dilating or anything if they dont check?? Im at the hospital tomorrow but i think thats just for an ecg - dont know if they will scan me every 2 days or if it will just be the ecg/BP and urine sample?? 

Baby is being very wriggly this afternoon im getting bits of baby poking out everywhere and loads of pressure in my foo - he obviously is trying to get comfy as there seriously doesnt seem to be enough room in there for him lol.

D - sorry your still feeling so rubbish :( x


----------



## chief's wife

Karamel- i don't think you are in the wrong. i think she wants your OH back and is trying to use the son to cause a rift between both of you so that she can pick on you to your OH and tell him that you hate his son. she is a manipulating b*tch tbh.
tell your OH to ask for sole custody at the court since she obviously doesn't have the time for the child. i bet you that will put an end to her manipulations cos she will not want to lose custody.she is only a schemer so the best thing is to give her back her own schemes.
insist on this and let your OH use her getting another job and laying off her duty to take care of the son when it's her turn to do so. plus she is acting in contempt of the court's decision as evidence.
if your OH refuses this then i would suspect that they are seeing each other again secretly and she calls to distract him from you when you are supposed to be together.

sorry you had to go through all these stress at this time . hugs.


----------



## Lifetime

Did anyone catch the Drop Dead Diva marathon this past weekend? I read in a couple posts earlier that some were fans of the show. The season premiere is coming up in a few days -- June 6th. :)


----------



## chief's wife

D- sorry you feel that way. hope you are better today.
Hett- yayyyyyyyyyyyyy! congrats
CJ- good news. lots of labour dusts. hope to hear the news soon


----------



## TashTash

Lifetime said:


> Did anyone catch the Drop Dead Diva marathon this past weekend? I read in a couple posts earlier that some were fans of the show. The season premiere is coming up in a few days -- June 6th. :)

I love it :) I watched the whole series in a couple of days! Is it the 2nd series thats starts on the 6th June ................and what channel?? x


----------



## chief's wife

Sylvie B- hope it works out for you.hope your bubs makes an appearance soon
KD- well done for finishing your move.
Wait and see- sorry. hope things start happening soon


----------



## -Linn-

hey Tash.. don't worry people been asking me that for ages! You can always ask them to do an internal. I didn't have a single one, at least they do do them regularly in Germany. I really hope my midwife will do one or offer to do one soon when I see her on Friday! 

Going to put DD down and then relax some more, it really feels so much better to have everything done :)


----------



## lili24

This thread is so busy today, can't keep up! 

I could burst with excitment for CJ.. Meeting your baby for the first time is the best feeling in the world! 

I hope the MW appointment goes ok E&L! :hugs: :hugs:

Delilah sorry you feel so shitty! It sounds awful! Hope you feel better soon. Your cervix has done brilliantly hasn't it since having the stitch removed? Very proud of you :)

My midwife and health visitor have been today and Layla weighs 7lb 1.5oz so she has regained her birth weight plus a few extra oz. My little pudding :) 

Labour dust to Linn, and Missy, and Tash, and everyone who needs it!! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Linn I hope that mine doesnt last that long.... I am working from home so will try to finish by 5pm and have a hot bath xx 

Yes Lili they said I actually didnt need the stitch as it happened but couldnt have taken the chance that the only way we'd have know it wasnt needed would have been if it had opened prematurely and caused a miscarriage... but they said if I ever got pregnant again they would probably put another one in to be safe just because of the surgery I had on the neck of it and as every pg is different! 

Congrats on Layla's weight gain, great to hear from you xxxx by the way I havent forgotton about your gifts ladies but I wanted to wait until all the babies are here and have now changed my mind about what it was I was originally getting you all I think!!! Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I can recommend a wicks or olbas bath, they help unblock your nose at least while you're in the bath. If you don't have their bath essences a spoon full of wicks vapour rub or a few drops of olbas will do :)


----------



## -Linn-

hey Lili :wave: how are you? thanks for the dust I bet anyone who is due after me will have their baby first :cry:


----------



## chief's wife

E&L-wishing you the best 
Missy-hope the sweep went well
Jess Brown-hoping your bubs comes soon
Tash- best wishes. hope bubs makes an appearance soon.
D- how do you feel ? hugs


----------



## Delilah

Hi Chief's Wife, I'm still feeling pretty crappy but am at home so that is a good thing. How are you doing? I hope you got a rest yesterday? :hugs:

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

BigMumma- i usually get more bhs at night. i think it's normal
CJ -thanks for updating


----------



## lili24

Noooo Linn - stay optimistic! You will have your baby in the next 5 days! :) and hopefully a nice straightforward labour too! 

I'm fine! My boobs are the worst though.. I'm sick of breast pads and bras, when will it stop?! The weather was shit this weekend, so our BBQ was postponed until next weekend, grr! I went out for the first time yesterday shopping.. It was good :) but it's really uncomfy going in the car! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I don't know when it will stop my milk was gone fast when I stopped feeding, didn't they give you tablets? if they didn't go and see your GP he can prescribe tablets to stop the milk, peppermint tea also helps to stop your body making more. I don't even seem to have any colostrum this time?! Ouch I tried pumping some yesterday it hurt so much I almost gave up breastfeeding already :wacko: 

Thank you hun, it gives me hope. Of course today I am not even getting any BHs. Do you take Layla for walks in your pram? I remember I was desperate to get out after having DD but couldn't walk far so we took her for a little tiny walk every day until she refused to lie in her pram :rofl:


----------



## chief's wife

LInn-wishing your bubs comes soon
MrsDramaQueen- i think it's the start of things for you and yes labour usually starts like strong period pains at times.
Tillykins- i get that too. sorry
Missy- best wishes. glad something has strted happening
D-sorry you had to cancel your appointments. at least you will use the time to rest and update for CJ, hugs


----------



## Delilah

I'm still working Cheif's Wife but from the house so in my scruffy clothes and avoiding phone calls as my nose is too bunged up to speak properly! Although I'm procrastiing alot its taking me forever to get things done.... will take a 38 week bump pic later

From CJ: 

Had my first contraction at 8:35, now hooked up to monitor and waiting for my internal exam... (she is 5 hours behind us so this would be 1.35pm UK time) - so exciting xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks D for the update sounds like it will still take a while, but you never know. Just really hope it won't end up in a C/S for her now that she cancelled her planned one!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lilli...ahhh the first walk out! i remeber that feeling, mixture of pain and wanting everyone to see i had a baby now. :haha: i was soo proud.

Linn.....did i not tell you i have put in an order for easy, quick early labour for you hun??? E&L has spoken....and no one mess with me :kiss:


----------



## chief's wife

littlepne and Linn-hugs


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L ..........you do make me laugh!!! I am feeling a bit odd today, it started when i read about Hett and CJ this morning, just feel quite emotional..................Plus it is June xxxxxxxx :happydance:
MrsDramaQueen...........both my last pregnancies started with period pains, so fingers crossed for you xxx
Linn................STOP STOP STOP all this talk of your birth being the same as last time...............Remember my first was 58hrs and second DD was 5hrs!!!! And i bet you will be before me.............am not engaged xxxxx
Littlepne...............Don't tell the others on here, but i have still not done my bag...............however after this post and a cupo of coffee i will get off my bum and do it xxx
Lili................Good Layla for the weight gain.............she is coming on soooooooooo well hun. You must be such a proud mummy xxxx
Linn..............forgot to say.....................why are you pumping now??? My colostrum came in at birth and my milk came in on day 3. Don't panic about that as well or i will come over and kick your bum xxxxxxxxxxxx

D.................Thanks for the update on CJ...................I so hope she is ok, i hate to think of her having a tough time or a c/s..............BIG LOVE TO HER xx Hope you feel better soon as well D. Try and rest as much as you can xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I just got all that stuff out so I thought I would try to pump some to see if it's there, with DD I had colostrum since I was 28 weeks or so. It leaked every night and this time nothing, and midwife says it's usually at 36 weeks that you get colostrum.. ouch ouch the pumping hurts, I quit pretty much straight away and decided it was not a good idea. Now I read on the 3rd tri board that pumping can bring on labour as it releases a hormone. But still don't want to try again, not desperate enough yet. Maybe I will try some :sex: later, see how I will feel lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ha ha ha ha ha.....................I am actually chilled about it all.
Did you get EPO??


----------



## chief's wife

D- yes , i was able to rest last weekend and i hope to rest more this week ,since the kids are going to be on mid-term hols as from wed.
sorry you are still feeling so , but working from home will let you be more relaxed and please take it a step at a time and if you have to procrastinate, there is no probs with that, just get started when you can.
thanks for updating ,best wishes to CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I got EPO here as I used it when TTC, it worked straight away lol so got loads left! How much should I be taking does anyone know?


----------



## Delilah

Glad to hear it Chief's Wife xx

Linn you take 1000mg EPO orally and insert 1000mg vaginally - I took my first one today orally will do the insertion tonight as it says to do it before you go to bed!

I am also trying to keep on top of raspberry leaf tea for the uterus post-delivery but it is so difficult as I cant taste anything! I can get texture and that's it - no smell or taste. 

Em I know what you mean about getting emotional - Lili started me off!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Ok thanks delilah, does the capsule dissolve in the vagina? :rofl: what a great question, but the stuff I got is oil in capsules not tablets :rofl: 

Will go and take the oral dose now then :)


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: I know what it's like when you can't smell anything it lasted for so long as well when I had it and then when it came back I could only smell horrible stuff at first :haha: hope you will get better soon! Try the wicks bath, it might help!


----------



## Missy86

Just got my induction date, June 9th


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Missy not long


----------



## TashTash

Thats good missy - but hopefully you will have bubs before then :) x


----------



## SylvieB

miss, hope LO will be here before 9th
TashTash, are you going to gilead? I can't remember for sure but I think when I was overdue with DD they did a full check - ecg, internal, blood pressure, urine and scan...
hope things are moving along for cj


----------



## -Linn-

at least you got a date now missy, but hopefully you will have him sooner than that!


----------



## chief's wife

i just got a call from the dr telling me that the coombs test i had on saturday came out negative. so no reactions with my blood and LO's blood. i am so excited.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh good Missy.............so annoying for you but at least you know when it will start...............and fingers crossed it will be before then for you xxx 
I am going to ask to be induced on Fri 18th (40+10) i think, at least then someone can look after the girls for the weekend and if i have the bean on the Sat i should be out Sunday if all goes well! Just would be a pain to wait and then it be a case of Juggling school/nursery runs, with those who work in the week etc...................... Will chat to the mw on Thurs, but am def having an epidural if i am being induced!!!! Ouch x


----------



## Delilah

-Linn- said:


> Ok thanks delilah, does the capsule dissolve in the vagina? :rofl: what a great question, but the stuff I got is oil in capsules not tablets :rofl:
> 
> Will go and take the oral dose now then :)

The ones I have are 1000mg oil in capsules - I think it dissolves in the vagina, I am going to wear a pad tonight when I do mine!!! I think it leaks out what it doesnt need!

I will ask Paul to get me either olbas or vicks for tonight so I can have a bath.

UPDATE FROM CJ AT 3PM: Contractions every 4 minutes, but only 1 cm dilated...

Great news Chief's Wife on your test results and Missy now you have a date I bet your baby will come sooner :thumbup:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good news chief's wife xxxxxxx Relax now xxx

Oh come on CJ.................Bless her, seems like it will be a while x


----------



## -Linn-

at least she is contracting if she doesn't dilate, they should put her on a drip, if she's not already on it. Delilah tell her we are all keeping our fingers crossed it will be fast for her :) How exciting soon they will meet Zoelle :)


----------



## Missy86

Congrats Chiefs Wife


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies i have set up a thread in Babyclub for us to gradually move over to.
Hope this is ok???
I will add names to a list when you come over xxxxxx
Here it is so you can subscribe to it xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/341326-junebugs-2010-a.html#post5596935


----------



## SylvieB

chief's wife: glad the test came back negative
cj: exciting!!! hope you start dilating more soon! xx


----------



## chief's wife

loads of dusts to CJ


----------



## FritterFots

It seems like there's so much going on in this thread that my head is spinning!


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: fritter 
Hett had her baby boy last night and CJ is in labour in the hospital us others are waiting... some patiently and others not so patiently anymore! think that sums it up :)


----------



## Delilah

Linn thats a great summary :haha: :haha:

Update from CJ: Waiting for a birthing room now, starting to hurt more!

OMG she could be meeting Zoelle within the next few hours!!!!


----------



## chief's wife

happy to hear that go baby go. very soon zoelle will be here. best wishes CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Awww delilah how exciting :) I can't wait to see her either! And my own baby OMG this is making me impatient now...


----------



## FritterFots

LOL, Linn, thanks for that. It's like June showed up and things are starting to bust loose.


----------



## Delilah

FritterFots said:


> LOL, Linn, thanks for that. It's like June showed up and things are starting to bust loose.

Certainly seems like it Fritter!!! No news from me though but that is ok I would hate to go into labour with this stinking cold :nope:


----------



## -Linn-

my midwife said it wasn't good at all to go into labour ill like that, so better rest as much as possible delilah!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Missy86 said:


> Just got my induction date, June 9th

ooooo so we could have babies on the same day after all hun!!!! :happydance:

GO CJ!! GO CJ!!! GO CJ!!!


----------



## Taz

Hiya ladies just to let you all know I had my beautiful son Jayden James on Monday 24th May @6.18 am weighing 7lb 15oz by c section coz I was failing to progress after 14hours of labour I got to 4cm.

I am so in love with my gorgeous little boy!!!

xoxo


----------



## Missy86

Taz said:


> Hiya ladies just to let you all know I had my beautiful son Jayden James on Monday 24th May @6.18 am weighing 7lb 15oz by c section coz I was failing to progress after 14hours of labour I got to 4cm.
> 
> I am so in love with my gorgeous little boy!!!
> 
> xoxo

Congrats


----------



## Delilah

Cograts Taz, so happy for you xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG i am sooooooooooooo excited for CJ xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Taz congrats on your boy hun xxxxxxxxx

*MY HOSPITAL BAG IS PACKED!!!!*


----------



## E&L's mummy

:happydance: Emma....good girl!! :kiss:


----------



## SylvieB

taz, congrats!
emma: woohoo, i half-packed mine on sunday... only because i'm going into hospital on saturday though and was hoping i could convince her to move out before lol


----------



## -Linn-

congrats taz 

yay Emma we both got their at 39 weeks+ 

Sylvie you're ok you didn't leave it quite as late as us :) How are you doing? 

DD and I just went for a little walk to the tesco express and bought sweets, coke and sprite naughty naughty but I got a craving for coke and DD will get a little bit of the sprite.. why should I only treat myself :) She thinks it's her bday cause I said she could have lemonade, bless her!


----------



## Delilah

Yay Emma on the bag!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha: do you feel relieved?!

That's cute Linn with DD & sprite!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah she said mummy lets go shopping.. I was like why do you want sweeties.. I got sweeties in the cupboard and then she said I wanna go for a walk and I was like hmmmhh why not lets go shopping so when we got there I picked coke and sweets for myself and asked her what she wanted and she said lemonade pleeeeeeeaaase and now shes so happy I just gave her maybe 1.5 oz of sprite :) such simple things still make her so happy! my friend buys coke for kids to drink on a daily basis I think thats wrong. DD never drank coke before... but ok before I offend anyone I better say nothing more!


----------



## BabyJayne

Congratulations to those ladies who have just met their little ones...Hett and Taz are the most recent ones I can see.

I mostly lurk on this thread - but thought I would say another hello. I am desperate to have my baby now. I am lucky in that I get a sweep on due date...so the MW is coming over Thursday morning to do it for me. I soooo hope it works. It seems patience is a virtue I was not born with. I am not even overdue yet!

Good luck to CJ...and labour dust to all those who need it x


----------



## -Linn-

Oh BabyJayne hopefully the sweep will work, it all depends on how ready your cervix is. I had a sweep at 40+10 with my DD and it did nothing... does it also make you so impatient reading about the others having their babies? Up until the weekend I was all relaxed but now this is the last week before I am due!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..............I am the same hun...................I take great pleasure in taking the girls out and when asked what they want to drink it is always "water please". Bless them x


----------



## -Linn-

oh my DD loves apple juice with water which is what she asks for but I drink water most of the time... I just don't get why anyone buys coke for their 2 and 3 year olds. I mean if they were already drinking it and the kid asked to try it fair enough... my DD always says Coke is yuck it's not for children, and she never tried and I didn't tell her it was yuck lol 

good girls Emma :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

D...................Yeah it has made me ready now!!


----------



## Kailm

BabyJayne said:


> Congratulations to those ladies who have just met their little ones...Hett and Taz are the most recent ones I can see.
> 
> I mostly lurk on this thread - but thought I would say another hello. I am desperate to have my baby now. I am lucky in that I get a sweep on due date...so the MW is coming over Thursday morning to do it for me. I soooo hope it works. It seems patience is a virtue I was not born with. I am not even overdue yet!
> 
> Good luck to CJ...and labour dust to all those who need it x

I'm with you on being impatient...2 days to go here too.....I was up for 2 hours last night with what i can only presume were Braxton Hicks as not really painful, every 5 mins...then nothing:dohh: Hope your sweep is okay...don't get mine until 6 days overdue.....i don't like waiting...and waiting...and waiting!


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm I would have thought you were going to go early, didn't you have an irritable uterus with lots of contractions weeks ago? did you overdue with your 2 dds?


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm I would have thought you were going to go early, didn't you have an irritable uterus with lots of contractions weeks ago? did you overdue with your 2 dds?

Yep, I did...but nothing 5 days over due with 1st and 5 hrs overdue with 2nd....I have had BH all day today with no pattern. With my 2nd the first part of labour was silent ididn't know i was in labour until my hind waters going woke me and we went straight to the hospital...on arrival they said i was fully dilated and i had here within a few pushes...but this time my bump hasn't even dropped! How are you getting along? had any signs yet?x


----------



## SylvieB

linn, i'm good ta
susan usually only drinks water at home, sometimes some juice. when we go out she sometimes gets some sprite and is all happy with it (sometimes i even mix it with water to stretch it but she's still happy lol). she doesn't get coke either. think i gave her some once cause she was really sick but usually just tell her it's for grown-ups (sort of like daddy's beer) and she knows that and doesn't usually try getting it. (dh almost only drinks coke)
babyjane: good luck for the sweep
kalim, hope LO will decide to come out soon x


----------



## SylvieB

oh, and wouldn't have started on my bag if i didn't have to go into hospital this weekend...


----------



## Delilah

Sylvie well done on your bag - Paul has some strong views on giving children soda etc so Nathan will be on water and juice too!

Kailm & Baby Jayne good luck x

Had nothing more from CJ yet - hope they are ok


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm that sounds good with your second labour, let's hope your BHs will lead to something then :) 

Sylvie here it's the same I can also water down the sprite and she can't tell. it's a treat for her and not something she can have every day. i personally love coke and sprite but I normally have it at night when DD is in bed! 

Just had dinner and now off for a bath with my DD, OH is working late all week so it's just us two until she goes to bed :) Hope you're all having a nice evening! Trying to enjoy the last days with just my DD before baby gets here! She is so cute.. she saw Hetts baby and she said mummy that is not our baby is it? I was like no... and then she said I want that one, the baby is cute! So funny... I told her our baby would be cute too, so hopefully she will still think so once it's here and screaming lol


----------



## Kailm

thanks linn and delilah...just had my mind taken off the waiting game as my 11 year old has had a migraine for last hour...came to tell me she was feeling like she was gonna puke, so i turned to get her a bowl as we were in the kitchen and she promptly let it go...all over the floor and our poor dogs head! :wacko:so have just had to mop and give the dog a hair wash! (sorry if TMI)

Linn i'm sure your daughter will love your LO so much!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey I hope everyone is good and perhaps feeling better? D??

I cant believe that June has started off with such a BANG with births!!

I have a consultants appointment & scan tomorrow to check on my BIG baby. I'll update you all with what they say!

Linn - you little ones sounds very very cute!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah i also used to have strong opinions on a lot of subjects.. but once they are there everything is not always black and white. But anyway as long as people find a healthy way with these things it's ok. I don't give her soda as a standard but as a treat she is allowed as I treat myself too so I think, why not her! But I always used to say she can never have anything like that, I will never buy any peppa pig merchandise and so on... now you should come to my house lol. got loads of peppa stuff here! 

ewwwww poor you kailm, no problem nothing is TMI for me lol.. i got a child! so hardly anything i find disgusting these days! hope your DD will get better. 

good luck charlotte hope everything will go well tomorrow.


----------



## -Linn-

kailm how was your DD1 when the second one arrived? And how old was she? My DD seems very happy about the baby at the moment, everytime she wakes up she gets my bump out and and gives it a hug and a kiss! I just hope she won't feel too jealous.


----------



## BabyJayne

-Linn- said:


> Oh BabyJayne hopefully the sweep will work, it all depends on how ready your cervix is. I had a sweep at 40+10 with my DD and it did nothing... does it also make you so impatient reading about the others having their babies? Up until the weekend I was all relaxed but now this is the last week before I am due!!

I'm just glad they do one on the due date - because yes...I am getting very impatient!! I know good things come to those who wait but I am desperate to meet LO and see what flavour it is!
I know sweeps are a bit hit and miss. My MW said it's about 65 per cent successful providing the cervix is favourable. Come on cervix - don't let me down!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.....my dd1 was 2yr 6months when I had dd2 and she was amazing! They are best mates now xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh you are on team yellow... how exciting :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you and everybody else waiting for things to start! I don't think I will be getting a sweep soon here they usually do it at term + 10.


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> kailm how was your DD1 when the second one arrived? And how old was she? My DD seems very happy about the baby at the moment, everytime she wakes up she gets my bump out and and gives it a hug and a kiss! I just hope she won't feel too jealous.

She was just over 2 years, she was really pleased with the toy the new baby had brought with her for !( as a hello and thank you for sharing her family!) and payed more interest in that on the first couple of days! We also asked that any visitors to the house greeted our eldest and played and spent time with her before meeting the new baby...many family and friends also bought a gift for our eldest aswell. after a few weeks some jealousy did appear in the form of biting her new sibling, or which she was told as best you can tell a 2 year old that it's not right or good, but it only happened a couple of times and subsided as quickly as it had occurred...all in all she was really good...we tried to make her feel as secure as we could without going over the top and it worked!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma, my DD will be 2 and 9 months old... or 10 depending on how much over I go :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> kailm how was your DD1 when the second one arrived? And how old was she? My DD seems very happy about the baby at the moment, everytime she wakes up she gets my bump out and and gives it a hug and a kiss! I just hope she won't feel too jealous.
> 
> She was just over 2 years, she was really pleased with the toy the new baby had brought with her for !( as a hello and thank you for sharing her family!) and payed more interest in that on the first couple of days! We also asked that any visitors to the house greeted our eldest and played and spent time with her before meeting the new baby...many family and friends also bought a gift for our eldest aswell. after a few weeks some jealousy did appear in the form of biting her new sibling, or which she was told as best you can tell a 2 year old that it's not right or good, but it only happened a couple of times and subsided as quickly as it had occurred...all in all she was really good...we tried to make her feel as secure as we could without going over the top and it worked!Click to expand...

thanks that is very reassuring. my dd is nearly 3 and she understands a lot so i dont think she will bite or hit as she never did that before but I was worried she would feel jealous.. just don't want her to feel worse for us having another baby!


----------



## E&L's mummy

just checking in on CJ...nowt new then?? 

im shattered ladies so gonna head to bed. ive just cleaned, mopped and sorted out the kitchen, downstairs bathroom and upstairs bathroom. hubby told me off.

MW was uneventful. except she told me she wont see me now till prob after butterbean is a week old cos she is on holiday.....it will be the 3rd year student i will be seeing?!?!?!? but if i dont feel comfy, just phone the office and someone else from the team will come out to me...she wont be offended.....WFT?!?!?!?! how is that gonna help me crack this breastfeeding lark this time round. bunch of muppets!!

oppsss soory did it again didnt i? rant over i promise. anyway i will catch up in the morning hopefully with some happy news from CJ. 

:kiss:


----------



## Kailm

linn, something else we used was to give her a little job....say to take care of a toy that belonged to her new sister whilst the baby was being fed, so she felt she was helping aswell rather than left out


----------



## chief's wife

Taz- congrats and well done


----------



## Missy86

E&L's mummy said:


> just checking in on CJ...nowt new then??
> 
> im shattered ladies so gonna head to bed. ive just cleaned, mopped and sorted out the kitchen, downstairs bathroom and upstairs bathroom. hubby told me off.
> 
> MW was uneventful. except she told me she wont see me now till prob after butterbean is a week old cos she is on holiday.....it will be the 3rd year student i will be seeing?!?!?!? but if i dont feel comfy, just phone the office and someone else from the team will come out to me...she wont be offended.....WFT?!?!?!?! how is that gonna help me crack this breastfeeding lark this time round. bunch of muppets!!
> 
> oppsss soory did it again didnt i? rant over i promise. anyway i will catch up in the morning hopefully with some happy news from CJ.
> 
> :kiss:

Sorry the Mw wasnt great hun


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- i give my kids coke but rarely and very little cos it gives them gas and tummy upset. i think it's because of the caffeine. my OH is the one that drinks coke. i don't take it cos it's advised against during pregnancy here cos of water retention. i give my kids juice[ different flavours] and fruit flavoured milk which they actually prefer. though i sometimes give them sprite and fanta
Babyjane-good luck with the sweep
Kalim-hope bubs makes an appearance soon
Emma-well done with the bags


----------



## E&L's mummy

Missy86 said:


> [
> 
> Sorry the Mw wasnt great hun

par for the course.....she is sooo chilled so could be lying down which is nice sometimes as its my 3rd but at other times when im worried or feel soemthing needs sorting its hard work to get what i want or need out of her. 

on a plus side my Hb was 12 so up from last time at 11.5.


----------



## -Linn-

sorry E&L that the midwife is not that great, but you never know the student might be ok, otherwise just phone the office, you might end up with a nicer one!


----------



## Delilah

It must be so much harder for you guys with kids already to introduce a new baby - that is cool Emma that your girls are now best mates - cute!

Linn you are right, I said to Paul what will you do if he goes to parties or whatever about soda and he said he meant within reason - he actually said he didnt mind the odd sip but he wanted him to prefer the healthier options than carobonated drinks which I'm fine with but that's all well and good I suppose when they are with you all the time!

Nothing more from CJ and unfortunatley I am exhausted so I have to go to sleep - my nose has stopped running as much but I am coughing alot my throat is so sore and going dizzy - also no smell or taste still - so I hope to read that Zoelle has made her debut when I log on in the morning and that CJ had a lovely birth experience :thumbup:.

E&L student may be better - see how it goes, do you get to meet them before or not?

Nite all xxx


----------



## -Linn-

good night Delilah, and I thought there was an update from CJ when I saw you posted. Hope to still see something on Facebook tonight! 

Hope you will feel better soon, go to the doctors if you feel worse, my midwife said it was important and good that I had seen the GP as being ill for when baby arrives is not good!


----------



## E&L's mummy

nighty bye D!! :hugs: 
nope wont meet her till we are home. just frustrating as i was hoping for some continuity of care. ah hum!! sleep well beautiful lady xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah said:


> It must be so much harder for you guys with kids already to introduce a new baby - that is cool Emma that your girls are now best mates
> 
> Yeah it is xxx
> My girls like fizzy, just never ask for it as they prefer water. What I don't get is that babies need milk, whether this is breast or bottle, but some times they need to rehydrate and so you give them water. Why would you give them juice when they are new born??? Odd!!!


----------



## SylvieB

Good morning!
anyone giving birth right now :haha:
Linn, I tok Susan with me when I went to pick the last things for Caoimhe. There was this little bbq set and I told her when Caoimhe gets her, she'll get it and now she keeps saying "Caoimhe not ready yet but almost. I'll get my bbq" lol, so cute. Think she's more excited bout the bbq then her sister now but fine with me, just don't want her to get too jealous...


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls :)

sylvie - that's too cute about your dd and the BBQ and yes it is the gilead were having the baby :) 

Taz - congratulations! 

Well last night I was getting bh every 10 mins woke up through the night with a few uncomfortable ones aswell and had a couple since I got up so maybe something is happening but i'm not too convinced lol

my plans for this morning is housework, just incase bubs does decide to arrive today so at least everything is ready for the inlaws getting here tomorrow! Sooooo not looking forward to it :( fil has already been telling dh what we will be doing, what long walks we will be going on etc to get this baby out! I feel under pressure now especially cos they expect to come to the hospital for any appts when I'm in labour etc N
and all I want is for it to be just me and neil :( I know they are exited and all but I want space for us to start life as our family! That sounds really horrid but this is one thing I am being selfish a about ( it really makes me want to cry :,() 

Sorry for the moan, Im just feeling hormonal! 

X x


----------



## littlepne

*hugs* Tash

Is this the first grandchild? The thought of even walking to the shop tires me out at the moment I couldn't handle a long walk! My MIL asked me if my Mum was coming to stop with us after the baby was born and I said no we need to figure this out on our own.

Tell them they can go on their long walks - you'll keep them updated! I'd defo try and put your foot down about labour - I keep being told how it's better if I'm calm in labour, will make things go faster (in theory!!) but I couldn't be calm with half the family waiting outside for me!

Sorry I've no better advice x


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

sorry to randomly pop in but
that reminds me of a joke , 
maybe i can cheer you 
ladies up .. 

whats an example of a mixed
feeling : your MIL driving over
a cliff in your brand new car. 

i know thats horrible but it 
make me giggle !!
:hugs: & good luck


----------



## Missy86

TashTash said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> sylvie - that's too cute about your dd and the BBQ and yes it is the gilead were having the baby :)
> 
> Taz - congratulations!
> 
> Well last night I was getting bh every 10 mins woke up through the night with a few uncomfortable ones aswell and had a couple since I got up so maybe something is happening but i'm not too convinced lol
> 
> my plans for this morning is housework, just incase bubs does decide to arrive today so at least everything is ready for the inlaws getting here tomorrow! Sooooo not looking forward to it :( fil has already been telling dh what we will be doing, what long walks we will be going on etc to get this baby out! I feel under pressure now especially cos they expect to come to the hospital for any appts when I'm in labour etc N
> and all I want is for it to be just me and neil :( I know they are exited and all but I want space for us to start life as our family! That sounds really horrid but this is one thing I am being selfish a about ( it really makes me want to cry :,()
> 
> Sorry for the moan, Im just feeling hormonal!
> 
> X x

I know how you feel hun, I was upset bout my MIL yesterday

:hugs: Hormones dont help


----------



## TashTash

Thanks girls :) 

Aren't hormones a wonderful thing haha! 

Wishful thinking would be for me to go to the hospital later and them say I'm in labour or something but that's just wishful thinking lol

how are you missy? Any other signs yet? X


----------



## Missy86

TashTash said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> Aren't hormones a wonderful thing haha!
> 
> Wishful thinking would be for me to go to the hospital later and them say I'm in labour or something but that's just wishful thinking lol
> 
> how are you missy? Any other signs yet? X

Well after loosing my plug during the night I just have back ache, hoping something happens today or tomorrow


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

what should i bring for baby in
my hospital bag considering 
he is a summer baby ?


----------



## TashTash

Ooooh how exiting! 

I need to move off my sofa and try to get myself motivated and stop moping around! 

X


----------



## Missy86

I think bouncing on the ball really helped yesterday
gonna go for a walk today as its not raining


----------



## littlepne

Ooh maybe I should get bouncing today, might move things along a bit. Although I'm not overdue yet, I can't imagine how you two are feeling! I'm struggling already still got over a week!

Good luck to you both hope today's the day!


----------



## SylvieB

missy, hope something comes of it
tash, don't think that's selfish but normal feelings. i wouldn't want anyone in hospital but dh. last time had my mom there as well but she's watching DD this time. but definitely no one else... and the first few hours are only for DH and me!!! glad my family lives 200 miles away and his on a different continent:blush:


----------



## TashTash

I have sore thighs from bouncing around on the yoga ball so much haha

it's abit overcast here today, but aparently the weather is supposed to pick up! We have to go shopping this afternoon as it's a german bank holiday tomorrow and literally everything is shut, so will have to get all the essentials in cos of the 2 extra people. Mil is also very fussy so need to be prepared lol x


----------



## TashTash

Ah sylvia I'd love my mum to be here but she is recovering from 2 operations in Scotland And won't be able to travel for weeks :( I just won't feel comfortable with his mum and dad staring at my foo whilst I'm screeming in pain lol not to mention taking those first few moments when our baby is brought into the world away from dh and I 

X


----------



## littlepne

Lol Tash, I understand. My DH and my Mum have both seen me naked - the in laws haven't and I'd like it to stay that way!!!

It's the start of a new family, me, DH and our baby. Like proper grown ups :) haha


----------



## TashTash

littlepne said:


> Lol Tash, I understand. My DH and my Mum have both seen me naked - the in laws haven't and I'd like it to stay that way!!!
> 
> It's the start of a new family, me, DH and our baby. Like proper grown ups :) haha

Lmao to proper grown ups! I don't think me and dh will ever grow up! Although i don't suppose you really have much choice when you have a little baby to look after full time! 

I still don't think I have actually thought about how much our lives are going to change other than with how much money we waste in a month and stuff, as it's only now we have sat down and looked at what we earn how much outgoings we have and why we only save £200 a month yet waste sooooo much. Saying that as we were having this conversation dh did pipe up to me that the hard drive was now full and he was off to buy a media centre thing at the weekend as we "needed it" when I asked him hoe much that was he said " not that much, the one I seen was about 300" haha he was quickly told that he had to wait for it now my wages have dropped 1800 a month until I go back to work! Lol


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie that is cute about your DD :) Mine will get some peppa pig playdough but she doesnt know yet!

TashTash and Missy sounds promising for you.. hope things will really start soon! 

Delilah what about CJ? I can't find anything on Facebook. Hope they are well and her mobile just ran out of charge or something! 

I am out for messy play and a picnic with my DD today, thank god I am getting a lift my pelvis has been killing me since last night! 

Sorry for anyone who has issues with their MIL they are annoying I know as I had to live with mine at some point :nope: 

Emma what time did you get up? You commented on facebook 6 hrs ago, I hope you're ok. At 2 am I was still snoring.. only got woken up at 6 :(


----------



## Missy86

Have fun at your picnic Linn


----------



## Truman

CONGRATULATIONS to all the new Mums and to those who are still waiting I know the feeling. But not long now. Good luck I will keep checking the thread till all the lil bubs are here safe and sound.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TashTash

Ahh have a nice time at your Picnic and messy playday linn :) 

I have just got craig David's album off iTunes :) lovin it! I have been blasting the old Motown choons whilst doing the housework. All downstairs and most of upstairs done, just got to dust my bedroom then get dh to Hoover the stairs and upstairs for me as I can't do that by myself. 

Still no news on cj?


----------



## Delilah

Morning all - still no news on CJ I have messaged and sent email this morning I hope that its just her phone out of charge and that they are getting to know Zoelle

Deee there is a sticky thread on the top of third tri for hospital bags and you'll get some good lists on there

Tash & Missy I hope your babies arrive soon - do you literally bounce on the yoga ball or do you just do it gently? I am not due for another 12 days but interested to know! 

Tash you will have to tell Neil to have a word with his parents to give you some time alone hon otherwise it will cause problems and you'll never get this time back again - whether they like it or not you can be selfish xx

Linn I forgot to do my EPO insertion last night will try to remember to do it tonight I just took another one orally this morning

Sylvie how do you pronounce your LO's name it's lovley

I'll update if I hear anything from CJ need to work now - I'm feeling a bit better today as in my nose isnt blocked as much but I am still coughing alot and going hot and cold.... still no smell or taste though :nope:


----------



## Missy86

I like to bounce to music lol, I do prob over do it abit

MIL has just phoned and I really dont know if I should phone her back, trying to decide if I am less hormonal today


----------



## TashTash

I bounce away on the yoga ball aswell :) usually to music as it helps keep me going haha but will bounce away whilst watching telly as well. 

Glad your starting to feel a bit better chick, having the cold is awful at the best of times, can't imagine what it must be like for you! 

I'm sure neil will say something to his parents, especially if I do the hormonal woman thing on him lol. 

Come on baby you need to come out NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chief's wife

emmadrumm77 said:


> Delilah said:
> 
> 
> It must be so much harder for you guys with kids already to introduce a new baby - that is cool Emma that your girls are now best mates
> 
> Yeah it is xxx
> My girls like fizzy, just never ask for it as they prefer water. What I don't get is that babies need milk, whether this is breast or bottle, but some times they need to rehydrate and so you give them water. Why would you give them juice when they are new born??? Odd!!!
> 
> do some people actually give juice to new born babies? i thought juice should be gradually introduced with weaning diet as from 6 months old:shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## chief's wife

Tash-hugs. just let them know your views about it
Deee-that really made me giggle.lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Missy and Tash fingers crossed for you................It is horrid going past your due date, i hope things start happening soon xxx
Tash..............NO WAY HOSAY to the in-laws!!! This is your time and it is not you being selfish it is them!!! This is your special time with your OH and if they invade you will never get that back!
Linn......................Just couldn't sleep, played a few games on my iphone in bed, then was checking on FB and here to see if CJ had any news. Was awake 1.30-4.30 and even then i woke up every now and again after. Not sure why????

I hope CJ is ok......................On a positive note, if she has not made contact then either she is still in labour...............my first was 58hrs, and she has now been going for 24ish. I just hope that she is ok and doesn't end up having a c/s, be lovely for her to get her chosen path xxx


----------



## chief's wife

Missy-hope things progress quickly for you
Tash- yeah , i get you . i surely will not feel comfortable having my fil stare at my foof. i will not really mind if my mil does since she is also a woman. apart from the medics that are on duty to assist the delivery[ which by the way , will consist of the mw [female] and just one dr [male]. i will definitely not allow any other male except my OH to see anything. if it were possible,[which i pray it happens] only the mw and a female nurse will be around at the delivery. i don't want an audience. here nobody is allowed in the delivery suit excpt the medics involved and your OH ,if you like. no mums , no dads. no other person. only your OH is considered at your own discretion


----------



## JSinclair

posted on forum my little girl millie due 11th june was born 27th may at 21.30 at 6lb 8 doing really well.


----------



## CJane

Congratulations JSinclair!!

Beautiful name too. Glad you are both doing well!!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats JSinclair x

Emma I have just checked CJ's FB page again and it seems that nobody has heard anything - her DH's brother replied to a friend's post asking for news so maybe she is still in labour - I hope she gets her chosen path too, it was a big decision to cancel the cs for last week. 

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats JSinclair....................xxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies!

I too hope CJ is doing OK, bless her.

I've just got back from my appointment, baby is still measuring big for dates, mainly measuring 40 weeks, so consultant organised a stretch & sweep on me, which went well. Apparently I am already 1cm dialated! It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, I have to return on Friday for another if nothing has happened between now & then. Woohooo!! 

SO excited. How is everyone else doing? I feel like I have to rush about now and do another tidy of the house, just in case ha ha.

xxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Congrats JSinclair!! xxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

been checking here and FB too for news of CJ.....Damm not being able to text canada!! sooo hope she is snuggled up with Zoelle.


----------



## Delilah

I know E&L

Wow Charlotte how exciting so we have 3 of you waiting to go now :thumbup:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks Dalilah, I know!! Crazy hey, it doesn't even feel like it should be my turn as he is due on the 18th, but I am glad they have tried at least to start me off as he is measuring 40 weeks.

How are you doing? You've been loosing weight haven't you? I hope you feel much better soon, with the warmer weather coming, hopefully you'll shake the cough & cold off. xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody :) 

Tash I agree with the others, it is your time, I would never have invited my inlaws that soon after the birth anyway, but I know it's more difficult with them living in another country and all that. But I think 2 weeks is a long time as well.. you'll want to get to know your baby! 

Congrats Sinclair! 

Delilah I forgot it last night as well, can't believe there is no news from CJ but then I was in labour for ages as well, so she might still not have had her! 

Emma already thought you'd gone into labour or something, you can text me day and night if you do :) 

Charlotte good luck something is going to happen for you, my friend was told her baby would be sooo big so she got induced early and he was a tiny 6lbs9oz :dohh: I think sometimes it is just not that accurate but at least they are doing something and if your little man comes now he won't be early :)

the picnic and messy play were great but it was soooo hot I am glad to be home now, DD was sooo grumpy when we just got home... overtired, I really hope she will sleep.. just put her down now and I really need a rest. 

Hope everybody else is ok, I need to get lots done but too tired right now so hopefully will do some housework later. I am feeling very sick today, don't know if it's the weather but it is very hot here after yesterday when it was raining all day long!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn i wish i had been!!!!! That would be fab to be early.................still got 5 days to go xxx I will text you as soon as i get twinges xxx

Charlotte..............fingers crossed something happens for you then hun xxx

I can text Canada................Lost her number though! I can text my cousin out there...........I have just tried to find the email she sent with her number on it, but can not find it!

Hope you are ok CJ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Yes Charlotte I have lost 4lbs since Saturday - only because I cant taste or smell anything - makes eating no fun! Wish I had had this problem months ago lol - I have put on about 45lbs I bet this pregnancy! My nose has stopped running at least and I think I am on the mend as my coughing is subsiding too - OMG cannot believe how sick this has made me for 6 days.... 

Regarding a big baby I told you that ours is measuring big too so really hope he doesnt go to 40 weeks if so! I have a mw appt on Monday 7 June at 39 weeks then nothing else booked. The good thing though is that everyone who has had big babies say that gravity helps! 

Linn hope you feel better soon too :hugs:

Emma I think it is CJ's network that wont let her receive international texts - we have the same problem with some of Paul's family in the USA... I bet you and Linn surprise us all and go on time xx

I wish we would get an update though I am worried about her - everyone else so far seems to have had straightforward and relatively quick births


----------



## -Linn-

I can text to canada too but I think she can't receive it or text back Emma? Think there was something... I feel sooo tired and sick I'm going to pass out, but I don't want to sleep as I won't get anything done afterwards :(


----------



## Delilah

Did ElleNumber4 get her girl yesterday? Also are Sweetniss today and Mrs G tomorrow still?


----------



## emmadrumm77

D, Linn oh i see (regarding txting her) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

D..............I so hope my waters just pop here and now!!! That would be fab.............3rd time lucky xxxxx

Got to see my mw tomorrow, as have not seen anyone since 35weeks, so will chat to her, am going to ask to be induced 40+10, and won't take no for an answer. It will be a Friday so will be easy for people to look after my girlies xxxxxxxxxxx

Oh Linn...................Big hugs hun. I am feeling ok at the moment considering i didn't sleep last night! Bet i flake out at 7.30pm when i put the girls to bed x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah said:


> Did ElleNumber4 get her girl yesterday? Also are Sweetniss today and Mrs G tomorrow still?

Not sure D................I have looked for a thread xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I have been getting soooo tired recently same as in first tri, I am wondering if I will ever feel normal again, I hope my baby will let me sleep sometimes. 

Hope everything will be well for your midwife appointment, I am seeing mine on Friday so we will discuss what's going to happen once I am overdue.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Linn you are right they have said that things are not accurate, but in terms of length he has always measured longer than average. His weight today was estimated at 7lb 8oz although this could be +/- 1 lb. Agreed though, I am happy they are trying something earlier rather than later. They'll be doing another S&S on Friday and they say things usually happen within 24 hrs after the sweep.

Thanks Emma, fingers crossed things start, but I am not in any major rush. Are you getting irratated at 39 weeks? Have you had many BH's? 

D - I think I only managed to get a S&S and a consultants appointment was when I was 36 & 5 I was measuring 41cm, which triggers a consultants appt rather than just a midwife. What was Nathan measuring at your last appointment?

The sun has disappeared here now, which is a shame. I am just repacking all of our hospital bags, I keep thinking with every move my waters will brfeak ha ha, how silly!!

Thinking of you CJ xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte i wish my waters would break but I think most peoples waters dont break until they're already in labour and not the other way round. But i might be wrong!


----------



## Delilah

they didnt give me his measurements at 35 week scan Charlotte, unless I have them on his notes at home (?) - just said he was 6.5lbs already and to expect him to continue to grow!

I have nightmares about my waters breaking in bed or on my settee! I hope that they dont, it would be an expensive leak!!! Apparently you can go to places like B&Q and M&S and if your waters break in the store you get something!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha yeah I heard that, if its in Asda I think its free baby things (nappies & milk) for a year! I might try and hold out for that one. We have got a waterproof bed sheet thing upstairs, and a few towels in our living room, just in case. The downstairs loo isn't too far away though.

It maybe in your notes hun, mine is on the yellow scan sheet at the back of my note book thing, its the AC, FL, HC and WT thing xx


----------



## -Linn-

measurements should be in your notes Delilah, i got charts in mine with fundal height and then scan reports like charlotte said.. but it appears like everybody's notes are different :wacko:

I heard that too if your waters break at tescos or mothercare it's apparently very good with freebies you get, but I don't know anyone who that happened to and got better things to do than to hang out in town all day lol.. but if it happened to me I wouldn't be sad! would be lovely to get free nappies for a whole year!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Too right! I can't stand up for more than 30 mins without my feet going crazily large, although to be fair they have calmed down since it has been cooler.

I am just going through my bags again, we have 3 bags, one for food (ha ha), one for Ethan and one for me and OH. How many have you guys got? I am thinking of taking the birthing ball too, are you all taking yours?

xx


----------



## BabyJayne

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Too right! I can't stand up for more than 30 mins without my feet going crazily large, although to be fair they have calmed down since it has been cooler.
> 
> I am just going through my bags again, we have 3 bags, one for food (ha ha), one for Ethan and one for me and OH. How many have you guys got? I am thinking of taking the birthing ball too, are you all taking yours?
> 
> xx

Our hospital has them there already - might be worth checking.

Due date for me tomorrow...and this yellow bump is showing no signs of making an appearance. I always assume I will go into labour at night for some reason. Did anyone with LOs already go in the day? x


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte I got one bag.. with stuff for myself and baby in, OH doesn't need a bag for himself :shrug: and we will not take any food really, if we get hungry there are shops everywhere but I will get fed in the hospital anyway and the last thing I want when I'm in labour is food. if I have to stay in hospital for any length of time I will get OH to bring more stuff, we don't live far from the hospital though. most important thing I want to take is my camera and mobile phone lol

Our hospital got birthing balls too!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Good thinking BabyJane! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I always presume I'll go in the night too, ha ha I have no reason to think that either x


----------



## -Linn-

I think most people go into labour during the night, it's what I always hear! Sadly I never went into labour last time and was induced when I was 14 days overdue, but think positive, you'll go into labour soon :)


----------



## TashTash

Linn- we never in invited them, they invited themselves, booked leave and the over night ferry then told us once they had done it :(

had a pretty uneventful time at the hospital the ctg recorded contractions :) but there was no doctor there to see as he was in surgery! Just got to go back on Friday when I assume they will just do the same but hopefully I will actually get to see someone! 

It's mine and hubbys last night in alone together now before the bubs is here :D so were going to have a lovely evening, I even bought some nice wine and will have my first drop of alcohol for 36 weeks! I have been totally t total the whole time I have known I was pregnant! I'll only have one small glass though, and it's another old wives tale that it ca help induce labour lol. I have promised dh I will give him some loving aswell as he has been a bit neglected recently (sorry tmi lol) so all in all should be a nice evening! 

Hope you all have a nice evening as well x


----------



## purple01

I've got 4 bags packed :haha: but then we have to go to a hospital that is a fair distance away due to our little mans heart prob so not easy for OH to just pop home. 

Have one bag for food :thumbup: one for baby, one for me and a suitcase which we will keep in car with stuff for OH and spare stuff for me and baby (not sure how long they will keep him in yet). Im thinking about packing kitchen sink too :winkwink:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha love it Purple01 - I am so bad at packing, I am always thinking oh what if this happens, and what about that lol, so pleased you have more than one bag. Our hospital has trolleys for people to put their bags in, I just didn't want to go too OTT.

Good luck with the C section, is that on the same date as the world cup starts?

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have 1 small bag packed and that is it. We are 15mins away from the hosp, so OH can pop back. I have packed enough for 1 night...............However last time i was there for 5hr labour and was out 3hrs after she was born xxx
Tash..............I have a glass of wine now on a Sat night and have done now since i was 36 weeks................Won't do any harm xxx Enjoy your night...........wink wink xxx
I have a ball, and will take it but it is still in the box, so will need my OH to pump it up if the hosp ones are all in use.............That is also in my bag xxx


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte you will be fine, I took loads the first time round but now I live 5 minutes from hospital and not planning to stay there long! 

TashTash how rude, well I would have said erm sorry but you can't just come... but I know it's not always that easy, at least they could have asked you if it is convenient and not booked to come so soon after baby is due. July or August would have done too. My MIL would do stuff like that as well... even if my mum did that I would be upset. My mum is coming here this month (13th) hopefully in time for her to see baby as she is only staying 6 days and I told her she would have to stay at MILs house when she comes as I need some peace and quiet with the baby too or if I am still pregnant I need a rest sometimes. My mum understood though so they are staying at the in laws and come here during the day whenever I am up for it! Hope you will have a good time with them anyway, if they get too overbearing hubby will have to have a word with them and I agree with what others already said, they should do some stuff by themselves too to give you a chance to get to know your little man :) 

I don't know them, but are they going to do your housework for you or will they expect to look after baby while you do your housework? My MIL was so nasty to us after we had DD as she said she would help us but her help was she looks after DD while we can get on with our housework which I didn't agree with. My mum already said when she is here she will do all the cooking and laundry for me, so it will actually be helpful. 

But OK enough ranting about in laws lol


----------



## purple01

ch4r10tt3 said:


> Ha ha love it Purple01 - I am so bad at packing, I am always thinking oh what if this happens, and what about that lol, so pleased you have more than one bag. Our hospital has trolleys for people to put their bags in, I just didn't want to go too OTT.
> 
> Good luck with the C section, is that on the same date as the world cup starts?
> 
> xxx

Thanks! Its the day before the world cup starts! That reminds me, at our antenatal classes the midwife asked the men what they were most looking forward to when their babies were born and most said paternity leave during the world cup :rofl: men! :winkwink:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Oh the day before, I bet he's even happier about not missing a game. My OH like all the others would love paternity over the world cup, men hey!!!


----------



## purple01

Well he'll prob miss some games as they will prob keep our little man in for 1-2 weeks so we will be away from home for that time! Im sure he'll manage to see some games though, when I let him :haha:


----------



## chief's wife

JSinclair-congrats
D- hope we hear from CJ soon.
Charlotte-how exciting. glad the sweep went well


----------



## E&L's mummy

guys i reckon CJ will have had her by now. they dont like you going more than 24 hours with broken waters cos of infection. thats part of the reason i had emergancy section with DD1. im just hoping its phone battery issues rather than anything else.


----------



## E&L's mummy

Girls i think Zoelle must be here if you look at latest comment on CJ's profile. ive just asked the lady to see if CJ is ok.


----------



## Missy86

E&L's mummy said:


> guys i reckon CJ will have had her by now. they dont like you going more than 24 hours with broken waters cos of infection. thats part of the reason i had emergancy section with DD1. im just hoping its phone battery issues rather than anything else.

I hope she is ok


----------



## chief's wife

D- sorry, hopefully you will get your taste back soon
Linn-hope you feel better too. maybe a little more rest will help.hugs
Emma- hope it works well with your mw


----------



## Delilah

I'll check my notes tonight after parentcraft - I was wondering whether to go given how sick I've been and not wanting to pass to others mums to be but when I phoned the mw to check she said as long as I'm not coughing and blowing my nose I will be fine the cold should be at the end of itself now

Tash enjoy your night in!!!! 

Purple sorry to hear about your baby's heart - I hope it is something routine xx

I have been T-Total too since I got my BFP but keep saying I will have a glass of wine just not got round to it and now I cant taste it no point unitl I get back to normal!

We have 3 bags too - one for me (smallish suitcase) one for Nathan (smallish holdall) and one for Paul (normal sized holdall) which will also have food and electric stuff in - I know I have far too much stuff but cant face unpacking and repacking! 

E&L sounds like Zoelle is here then - hope they are ok xx


----------



## chief's wife

D- i don't think any one gives you anything here for that long if your waters break in their store. they just help you to the hosp if you did not come in a car free and bring you gifts after delivery.
Charlotte- i have packed 2 bags [1 large and 1 medium sized travel bags]the large is for my LO and the medium is for me. nothing for my OH , since i usually don't go into labour with any birthing partner.OH just takes me to the hosp and leaves to be with the older kids at home. or we all go to the hospital if it's on a weekend and OH and the kids hang around or go home and come back as soon as i deliver and go back at night to sleep until the next day and it continues till i am discharged.
i will not pack any food cos there are supermarkets and takeaway eateries close by where OH can get whatever for me or i might send the ward attendant assigned to me at delivery to do all that for me.

BabyJane- with my 1st contractions started at night but labour was established in the morning. my 2nd labour as at night and delivery the same night. my 3rd and 4th labour was at noon


----------



## Delilah

Chief's wife thats cool you have a ward attendant! Will you get help at home with the new baby and other children? I suppose that for us first time moms we have the whole new experience but for you guys who already have children it must be doubly hard to try to not neglect them but to settle with a new baby too... 

Regarding waters, Paul said I should aim for B&Q you get £500 of vouchers from there lol - I told him you cant actually time these things and he asked could you fake it anyway :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## -Linn-

fab Zoelle must be here then :) thank god they are ok! was a bit worried when I heard nothing... 

E&L at my hospital they dont like to leave you more than 24 hrs but once you are at the hospital they will leave you as long as you can go for and the baby is no stressed so they make you stay home if you dont go into labour until 24 hrs after and then you come in for induction and they just put you on antibiotics... just happened to my friend at 36 weeks and they sent her home for 2 weeks until they would induce :wacko: not good!! Luckily she had him 3 days later as she went into labour herself! 

I just did a bit of housework and now resting again!


----------



## chief's wife

concerning world cup fortunately my OH does n't like soccer/ football. so , even if he had the time he wouldn't be watching it. he says it's too boring for him. and i am not a fan of that either. but we have some from my side and OH's side that are addicts that would rather watch the match .


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah of course just go hanging out at B&Qs every day for several hrs... perfect lol 
they wont at all think you are weird!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations CJ..........................we have all missed you and hope you are ok hun xxxxxxxxxxxxLook forward to seeing pics of Zoelle x


----------



## Missy86

chief's wife said:


> concerning world cup fortunately my OH does n't like soccer/ football. so , even if he had the time he wouldn't be watching it. he says it's too boring for him. and i am not a fan of that either. but we have some from my side and OH's side that are addicts that would rather watch the match .

I cant wait to watch the world cup with my little man if he ever turns up lol


----------



## chief's wife

E&L's mummy said:


> Girls i think Zoelle must be here if you look at latest comment on CJ's profile. ive just asked the lady to see if CJ is ok.

i think so too


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Missy....................I feel your pain hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy86

why do you think it is that some babies just dont wanna come out


----------



## Delilah

Missy86 said:


> why do you think it is that some babies just dont wanna come out

Because they're just too comfy in there hon - they've got it just how they want it after 9 months are in no rush to leave :hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

D- lol about you faking the waters. yes, i will be having a ward attendant. it's the common practice here but we refused the home help for the kids and the baby. my OH and i will manage that ourselves. but here we have agents who can arrange that for one if the person wants.if you also want private help from an existing day care/child care center . you can get them. the person will resume in the morning and leave at night or if you have servants' quarters , the person can stay over night and you call her up on the intercom if needs be at night. we have a servant's quarters but my OH is particularly uncomfortable with too many people in the house esp when a new baby is born, not even his family nor mine until about 2-3 months. every other person only visits and leaves the same day.


----------



## Missy86

Delilah said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> why do you think it is that some babies just dont wanna come out
> 
> Because they're just too comfy in there hon - they've got it just how they want it after 9 months are in no rush to leave :hugs:Click to expand...

you have got me thinking of him wall papering and putting in a laminate floor :haha:

Think I am going stir crazy


----------



## emmadrumm77

Missy86 said:


> why do you think it is that some babies just dont wanna come out

Missy................Exactly what Delilah said!!! Would you want to be pushed through a small hole that is going to crush your head????? Nope xx


----------



## purple01

D - Thanks, our little man should be fine, the prob is with the heart rhythm, nothing structural so they should be able to sort it with medication and he shouldn't need an op. We are hoping to have him home by his original due date :cloud9:


----------



## chief's wife

Missy86 said:


> chief's wife said:
> 
> 
> concerning world cup fortunately my OH does n't like soccer/ football. so , even if he had the time he wouldn't be watching it. he says it's too boring for him. and i am not a fan of that either. but we have some from my side and OH's side that are addicts that would rather watch the match .
> 
> I cant wait to watch the world cup with my little man if he ever turns up lolClick to expand...

lol. you are fan too. i hope your LO makes an appearance soon. praying for you


----------



## chief's wife

purple01 said:


> D - Thanks, our little man should be fine, the prob is with the heart rhythm, nothing structural so they should be able to sort it with medication and he shouldn't need an op. We are hoping to have him home by his original due date :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lili24

ARGHHHH I need an update from CJ!! 

It looks like Zoelle is here judging by facebook though! Yay :happydance: xx

How are you feeling about 8 days to go E&L?! xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

purple01 said:


> D - Thanks, our little man should be fine, the prob is with the heart rhythm, nothing structural so they should be able to sort it with medication and he shouldn't need an op. We are hoping to have him home by his original due date :cloud9:

I bet you can't wait for the day that your little boy can come home Purple01!! Bless you! I so pray I don't have to stay more than a day or two. :thumbup: 

Just woken up from my nap - a bit late woops! 

Any news on CJ??

D - I think for £500 for B&Q it could be worth a few trips there. If it was me it would be spent on loads of garden things. I love my garden so much, just hope this year I can spend more time in there.

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Lili how is it going with Layla? :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

charlotte I think in mothercare you get £500 too and at tescos!


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> ARGHHHH I need an update from CJ!!
> 
> It looks like Zoelle is here judging by facebook though! Yay :happydance: xx
> 
> How are you feeling about 8 days to go E&L?! xx

i can be honest now that you have had Layla, cant i? 

Bricking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## lili24

She is fab and seems to get bigger every day :cry:
Please make time slow down!! 

Do you remember if you lost your appetite after giving birth Linn? God I NEVER want to eat! I have gone from being such a fatty when pregnant to eating nothing at all. Like yesterday I had one piece of toast all day. :nope:

Do you know any shops other than Next who sell funky sleepsuits with fold over scratch mitts on? She can't wear any others because she claws her face, and normal scratch mitts only stay on for a maximum of 2 minutes! I've got all the ones from Next already :shrug: xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

mothercare do them too hun with built in ones xxx


----------



## lili24

LOL :lol: you make me laugh!

You mean you were putting on a brave face for me all along? 

You will be absolutely fine hun, but I understand how terrifying it is! :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## purple01

lili - I got some nice ones from boots (larger stores) and also mothercare do some too xx


----------



## Delilah

Purple that's a relief and I hope you get him home for your original due date too :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha: E&L you will be fine - but I wont believe another word you say now lol 

Here's a bump pic that Paul took of me last week in our living room at 37 weeks and a few 38 week ones that I took this week with clothes on! My boobs havent grown at all to be honest just the bump although some people say this is ok because they grow when your milk comes in - I hope so!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Marie - 37 week silouhette bump.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









Marie - 38 week bare bump.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









Marie - 38 week bump brown top.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

E&L's mummy said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> ARGHHHH I need an update from CJ!!
> 
> It looks like Zoelle is here judging by facebook though! Yay :happydance: xx
> 
> How are you feeling about 8 days to go E&L?! xx
> 
> i can be honest now that you have had Layla, cant i?
> 
> Bricking it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:
Classic!

As for boob growth, I realised last night that for the first time ever I can hold a 3mm knitting needle under mine :rofl: Perhaps a broom handle in another 5 months?!?

Lili you sound so chilled hon, mummyhood really suits you.

So Zoelle has arrived? Any details, are they OK? x


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> LOL :lol: you make me laugh!
> 
> You mean you were putting on a brave face for me all along?
> 
> You will be absolutely fine hun, but I understand how terrifying it is! :hugs: :hugs: xxxx

well sort of...its different when its happening to you, isnt it? im just not good at handing over control. i would be ok if i could do it all myself hehehe

ETA...im getting worse the closer i get tbh. i think a part of it is just having the baby whatever method rather than the section side of things. im not sure how im gonna cope with 3...and then there is the move which im excited about but its still a huge change after 5 years here.

D...have i restored you faith now hun?? :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.................I never lost my appetite, but then i breast fed, and apparently this makes you hungry??? I put on 6lb with DD1 through the whole pregnancy, so i actually lost weight as she was 7lb 11oz.................But then put on 21lb when bf....................Oooops xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili yes after I gave birth I couldnt eat ever, I was never hungry just feeling sick and not hungry all the time. I lost all weight really fast :( 

No advice really, just try.. it did get better after a few weeks. Other place that does sleepsuits with mitts is matalan. I got some for DD from there. You got all the ones from next? then you dont need more lol they do at least 40 different ones or not? or do you mean in different sizes lol.. I got 16 from next and think thats loads. DD also clawed her face so she wore sleepsuits pretty much all the time.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah lovely bump you got there, I definitely can't do any naked pictures of myself anymore :cry: 

my boobs grew loads again but it is true they will get bigger after the birth, for sure! 

Lili forgot to say, don't worry about Layla getting bigger, it is lovely when they can walk and talk... but they must never get to school age lol


----------



## lili24

Thanks girls! I will do a bit of online shopping!

Yeh Linn I have all of the funky ones in sizes up to 3 months anyway :lol: I don't like the plain ones so much.. I think my baby shopping addiction might have gotten worse since she arrived :lol: 

Thanks Tulip! I feel very chilled too, it has been bliss compared to the last few weeks of my pregnancy. We haven't heard anything from CJ.. but someone posted on her FB wall saying congratulations and that they have seen a picture which is beautiful. I hope we get an update soon! How are you hun? Will you be finding out the sex at your 16 week scan? :kiss:

Yeh E&L it is different when it's happening to you :hugs: I know what you mean about not having control, think that was the worst part for me? I want to write some kind of birth story while it is still all fresh in my mind, but I really don't want to re-live or think about any of it again. Maybe it's just too soon..

Gorgeous bump D, and no stretchies.. wowza!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

lili24 said:


> Thanks girls! I will do a bit of online shopping!
> 
> Thanks Tulip! I feel very chilled too, it has been bliss compared to the last few weeks of my pregnancy. We haven't heard anything from CJ.. but someone posted on her FB wall saying congratulations and that they have seen a picture which is beautiful. I hope we get an update soon! How are you hun? Will you be finding out the sex at your 16 week scan? :kiss:

I seriously doubt it as we got it on medical grounds to check the spine. Might get a sneaky peek but am fully expecting to get rushed out after 5 mins :rolleyes:

I'm good - waiting impatiently for proper movements rather than once-a-week-flutter-because-we're-both-in-the-right-position!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tulip...................still early though to feel frequent movement xxxx Glad you popped in hun xxxx How you feeling?
Lili............There is no rush for a birth story............you don't need to put one on...........I wrote mine down in a book for keep sake when i had DD1, when i look back on it, i thank god that DD2 was quicker! lol.

D.....................Wowzer............fab bump hun!!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh yeah Lili I only like the funky ones too.. I looked at matalan online nothing nice there but I got some of DDs and they all got mittens on, otherwise cut her nails really short, worked with DD! You can always have a look in matalan. Boden do gorgeous sleepsuits but they are not cheap.

ooooh I just had a couple of painfull BHs but bet thats nothing. I feel so horrible like I will get vomiting and diarrhea sorry TMI.. got sunburned today... and its quite bad, I was only outside for 1-2 hrs but I didn't know it would be so sunny. I am very fair skinned and really scared of skin cancer and then my friend tells she got skin cancer as we're sat outside :( 

E&L I am totally scared of the birth too and I don't know what's going to happen, not sure wether thats good or bad. I think it is normal to be worried!


----------



## chief's wife

D-nice bump
lili-maybe your reason for losing your appetite is excitement. it happens to me too some weeks after delivery


----------



## E&L's mummy

SHE'S HERE!!!!!!! :happydance: just seen on FB!!!!

ETA sorry D i didnt see you knew and commented already. just wanted to put the girls out of their misery


----------



## Missy86

Great news


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks E&L just commented on it as well, can't wait to see pictures now... already figured she was there though from the wall post of the other lady :)


----------



## chief's wife

congrats CJ.yayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh me too Linn... that and the time. im just upset for her it ended in c-section. i know she was worrying about it. its sooo exciting all of you lot having your babies.....im in denial tonight....im not having this baby, its staying in there!! :rofl:


----------



## lili24

I'm absolutely gutted that it ended in a CS for her after cancelling the other one, and so many hours of labour :nope: But the main thing is that Zoelle is here safely. So happy for CJ!! :kiss: xxx


----------



## nightkd

lili24 said:


> I'm absolutely gutted that it ended in a CS for her after cancelling the other one, and so many hours of labour :nope: But the main thing is that Zoelle is here safely. So happy for CJ!! :kiss: xxx

I expect after being in labour for that long, it's in part a relief to be able to just get it over and done with and have your baby in your arms.... :) Congrats CJ!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## littlepne

Congratulations CJ!!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

I know it is gutting but at least she tried, and it might not have been because baby was big to fit out, maybe she just didn't progress when they induced her. I bet she had an epidural and they are just happy Zoelle is here! 

CJ we all can't wait to hear more from you, have a fab time getting to know Zoelle, I am sure she is perfect :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

I just got email from Nathan. She was in labour for 24hrs and Zoelle was born at 7.18am and weighed 7lb 1oz, he didn't say why it was a cs, but mu
and baby are doing well xxxxx

well done CJ, fab news XXXXXXXX


----------



## aliss

Yay CJ


----------



## Delilah

I am so happy for CJ & Nathan and I think she did what she wanted and got to try for a vaginal birth. CONGRATULATIONS CJ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I went to parentcraft tonight it was good the midwife running these ones is funny and also gives you the good and bad with no bullshit! Next week she is bringing in her new granddaughter who is 9lbs to bath for the group! How cool is that!!!!

Thanks for the bump comments I cant belive something has got so big without a single stretchie at my age too - although there is still time I suppose but I hope not!

E&L no you have not restored my faith :haha::haha: but I still love you!!!!!

Lili I agree you have took to motherhood like a duck to water I cant wait to start reading you all chatting about your babies on the new June thread - do the birth story when you can and as Emma said you dont have to post it but do it so you can remember bits - you never know Layla may be interested in it when she's older - I am sure that love alone got her to 38+ weeks xxx

Tulip, you can ask - our sonographer at 35 weeks said she wasnt supposed to give us photos but she did - they can only say no - will be thinking about you on Monday hon xxx


----------



## Hett

Hey ladies!

CJ congrats hun, sorry haven't had a chance to look at all the posts I missed but hope all are well :)

Charley is gorgeous and we are totally smitten!

My labour was good, I went into hospital on Sat pm as suspected waters leaking, but nope they weren't (just thrush) got a sweep and went back Sunday am as still lots of leaking (still probably not waters but to go back Sunday pm), went back Sunday pm and sat on a bed mat and lots of fluid. Midwife did an examination and I was 4cm and she broke my waters with a pop! The leaking was my hind waters. I had been contracting all day but I thought they were BH. Contractions came on top of each other very quickly and 5.5hrs ish later and after 26 mins of pushing Charley was born! Best experience ever!!! I had a shot of pethadine and gas and air.

He is breastfeeding like a pro!

But I am struggling to sleep when he sleeps unless Toby is there looking after him - is this normal ladies? I have not slept when he sleeps, I just have to be awake to check on him so I am so so so tired. Mums out there am I normal or being totally over the top? Toby is upstairs sleeping and Charley is also asleep next to me in his moses basket but I am just too scared to sleep :( I love him so much, he is such a sweetheart and never knew we could feel like this about someone! :) xxxxx

Can't wait for you all to meet your babies xxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Morning girls,

I can't believe it's Thursday and Nethan still isn't here :,( I am really upset now that I will go into labour when the inlaws r here! 

I got upset about it yesterday to Neil, but he has promised to tell them they have to give us some alone time :)

They should get here around lunch time I think, so this morning I'll be running around the house cleaning like mad - even though the house is spotless, his mum always makes me feel like the house isn't clean enough and I'm not looking after her boy properly! I ways get into a right state - but I'll try not to this time cos I know I have cleaned everything, including around the toilet bowl with a toothbrush lol but I think that's more to do with nesting lmao

linn - fil will do the washing and ironing to help out usually, but I have serious OCD when it comes to anything being out of place in the house and they leave everything lying around which stresses me! I am expecting them to totally try and take over looking after the baby whilst me and neil run around after them! 
They have even invited one of their old friends around tomorrow ggggggrrrrrr and only told us yesterday as an "oh btw, forgot to tell you but......." 

Me and Neil had a lovely night last night, I forgot how much I loved wine haha but I was so relaxed and chilled, it was awesome :) we had a good chat about everything and nothing, talking about the future and what our plans were once Nethan is here. Just makes me all the more frustrated that he is snug as a bug in there and in no rush to come out! Lol

ahhh soooo glad for cj - can't wait to see the pics :)

who will be next????? 

X x x


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations CJ! :happydance:

Hett, Charley sounds just amazing, well done! I can just imagine me being too scared to sleep too. Don't worry yourself over it, I'm sure it's normal - that overwhelming feeling of needing to prtect him whatever the cost :hugs:

Em, thanks for asking, I feel great. Starting to get hip and backache and a little bump that's still there when I wake up! Got my blooming marv denim pencil skirt and a tight top on today to show it off. Happy 16w to me! 

Wishing you all a comfortable day/ easy labours/wonderful day with your LOs as applicable xxx


----------



## lili24

Hett that's completely normal! I didn't sleep at all for the first 4 nights, nor did I sleep during the day! When she slept in the hospital I just lay there staring at her through the little plastic cot, and at home I was up and down constantly looking in her moses basket. By the 5th night I was just so tired I couldn't do it any longer so I had to sleep.. And now I'm much better. It's only natural to worry, plus they are so cute you can't help but look at them non stop, but you will start to worry less as each day goes by xxxx

I'm going to register layla today :) and the weather is fab. It better stay like this so we can have our BBQ on the weekend! 

I hope someone else goes into labour today... Exciting! Xx

Happy 16 weeks Tulip!! Xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hett I agree with Lili it is completely normal, I hope I will sleep this time, I hated it at the hospital... I couldn't sleep there and it was sooo boring. Even at home when I couldn't sleep I was often bored just being awake all night. Which is why this time I got a co sleeper crib, hoping I will sleep better :) 

Have a good day Lili, I didn't go into labour last night again :cry: I feel like such crap now.. my pelvis is hurting all the time as soon as I stand up. If the baby moves or I cough (which is very often) I get nasty stabbing pains down there and in the bladder... I really want her to turn up now. The only thing I can still do is sleep. I still sleep well every night and know that will definitely get worse once she is here! 

I am planning to register the baby straight away this time so I can get her her passport asap ready for our holiday in August. With DD I had to fasttrack her passport cause I registered her so late!


----------



## Missy86

Morning all

How is everyone doing


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Missy Im good thanks.. and you? Slept until nearly 9 and now just having breakfast with DD, bit of housework today and otherwise will just relax :) 

Tash forgot to say earlier sounds ok if the inlaws are helping out but :wacko: for just inviting someone round yours without checking first!! I think you will become a bit less OCD with stuff laying around once baby is there... all they do all day is throw stuff on the floor lol at least once they get a bit mobile at 3-4 months and then it just stays like that. My DD does it still but it got a lot better :)


----------



## Kailm

OOh didn't come on here yeaterday but just read the fantastic news about CJ...Congratulations!

Hett, glad to see things are going well for you! Congratulations! oh and you'll sleep when you need too! I remember with my 2 just wanting to watch them all them time! all part of the bonding process!

Well today is the the day when my LO should be making an appearance! I have had lots of BH over the last few days and yeasterday afternoon/evening they became really painful but still with no obvious pattern. The baby's movements also increased so much and became really painful, like it was continually grinding it's head in, and kicks were so strong it looked like a foot was about to pop out of my tummy...in the end I gave in and rang the birthing unit...who said they were happy for me to come in and have a check...so last night about midnight we went in, the midwife there was fantastic, babies heart rate was fine and she could see that i was still having tightenings although not so painful. I had an internal just to check that i wasn't having another silent labour, but although cervix is soft...it is still closed and babies head still hasn't engaged...although she did say being my third she wouldn't expect it to until I was in labour. so here I am back at home.....waiting very impatiently and trying to ignore all the BH's i'm having this morning!


----------



## Delilah

Morning girls - Hett lovely to see you I can imagine that this is normal and Charley is so adorable. 

Happy 16 weeks Tulip xx

Sorry I actually missed CJ's email before I got her husbands email last night because I was checking on my phone. She did brilliant - after a 24 hour labour they delivered Zoelle by CS because CJ was still only 4cm dilated. They are thrilled with Zoelle who has taken to breastfeeding immediately. Either I will update later or if not CJ will and she will post photos asap - although she did warn her reception wasnt great in the hosptial.

OK thats it for me I'm out at meetings all day so will check in tonight. I feel tonnes better today but am still congested in my nose and coughing is tough when it starts but much improved on the last week.... still no smell or taste - grrrrrr.....

Enjoy registering Layla Lili, our baby will have dual nationality, I need to look into what has to happen there. Tash glad you finalised your name xx

Missy, Tash & Kailm good luck hope today is the day for one of you - so exciting now we're in June! 


Have a great day all xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm fingers crossed the BHs will turn into real labour soon, my baby is always moving lots and it is painful esp where the head is!!


----------



## Missy86

Its deffo gonna be hot here today, anyone doing anything


----------



## Ria_Rose

Morning ladies!!!!

Hett and Lili I completely agree I bearly got any sleep when Josh was first born, kept staring at him, and then when I did start to drift off would suddenly panic he might not be breathing and have to check him, lol. I'm hoping I'll be a little more relaxed this time.

Josh is in such a good routine, I have to say I'm dreading going back to the lack of sleep, mind you at least I'm not accustomed to long lay-ins like I was before Josh was born. Fingers crosssed LO won't take long to adjust to the fmaily routine... unlike Josh who didn;t sleep through till 11 months...

Been up since 6 with Josh, got the washing done, and heading out to meet some Mummy friends at 11.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah, thought she might have just not progressed! Glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> Kailm fingers crossed the BHs will turn into real labour soon, my baby is always moving lots and it is painful esp where the head is!!

Thanks linn! Good to hear someone else has a really active baby! but that grinding of the head certainly makes me stop in my tracks!

I was just thinking back to when you and I were getting what we thought were evaps on our IC's!!! seems like such a long time ago now...and yay we're nearly there!


----------



## Kailm

Missy86 said:


> Its deffo gonna be hot here today, anyone doing anything

think it will be hot here too! Might root myself in the garden for the day with a good book!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I think of that often, comparing those evaps on the pregnancy test gallery lol... I only bought those FRER cause you PMed me to tell me your evaps were actual BFPs lol 
It's gone really fast :) 

Ok time for me to get up and get some housework done now. I am not even dressed yet as OH is still in bed, it's all right for some to have a lie in. He is working late this week!


----------



## Kailm

I'm not dressed yet either! and like you my husband is still sleeping...aaah bless the trip to the hospital last night must have worn him out...but like yours, he is working late tonight so needs all the rest he can get!
!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kailm I hope things start soon xxx
I am in the park with DD1, is our last morning alone probably ever!!!! DD2 is at nursery. Having a lovely time watching her xxx
Hett......that is so normal i was obsessed by my girls, and would just stare at them for hours. Still do actually xxx
D......thanks for update on CJ, glad she tried for vb. Zoelle sounds like she is being very good for her xxx. Glad you feel a bit better.
Lili.......big hugs and kisses to you and Layla xxx
Tulip congrats on 16wks xxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Glad all you girlies are well :)

I'm just sitting in the garden enjoying the peace and quiet that will be shattered when the outlaws arrive. I have no idea where they are or how long they will be as they haven't even bothered to send a text to say they got off the ferry?! How rude. 

It's such a lovely day here today though so I'll just continue to play ball with the dog until dh gets home for lunch. 

X


----------



## Missy86

I am thinking bout switching to ffeeding

anyone got any advice


----------



## -Linn-

missy why dont you try to bf first and if you dont like it then ff :) thats what I will do.. I nearly wanted to just ff but thought I gotta give it a try!


----------



## Missy86

-Linn- said:


> missy why dont you try to bf first and if you dont like it then ff :) thats what I will do.. I nearly wanted to just ff but thought I gotta give it a try!

I think its cos I have been sitting here questioning all the decsions I have made

how hard is it to bf after a c section


----------



## -Linn-

dont worry hun, I was induced and it didn't end in a C/S and it was hard breastfeeding so I quit and did FF after 4 weeks. Won't harm to buy maybe 4 little bottles and tub of formula anyway. You can combine the 2.. in the beginning you will only have colostrum it takes a few days for your milk to come in, so I had to give my DD some formula anyway! And then if the breastfeeding is not for you, you can go to tescos or asdas and buy loads more bottles... no stress and don't let anyone tell you off for not BF! I had a hard time of it but I will still try again, every birth and every baby is different. :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

thanks hun, think the waiting is getting to me


----------



## -Linn-

it would do, perfectly normal.. esp when it's your first, too much time to do reasearch in on the net!!


----------



## Missy86

-Linn- said:


> it would do, perfectly normal.. esp when it's your first, too much time to do reasearch in on the net!!

Been reading up on inductions, that was the wrong thing to do


----------



## -Linn-

yeah don't go there.. even if it's not going to be great you will survive. I had a horrible experience, but my DD was there afterwards and I survived. Wether you are induced or not giving birth is just painfull but we all get gorgeous babies at the end, so that's what you have to think of... at least the waiting will be over then :) 

I just cleaned my kitchen, made lunch for DD and played in the garden with her for a bit. Now she is in bed and I get to sit and do nothing.. getting hungry but not sure what to eat, also the kitchen floor is wet so gotta wait a bit! 

What are you ladies eating today? If anyone is here anyway, weather is gorgeous but I got so burned yesterday I want to stay inside as much as possible today as tomorrow DD and I are going to another picnic!!


----------



## meganb

Hi girls

Can I join the June babies pls?! Have just had a confirmed diagnosis of OC and been booked in for a c-section on Sunday 13th June (if bubbas don't put in an appearance before then!).

Thanks!

x


----------



## Missy86

Hi Meganb

Linn I have got a thing for beans on toast might have to have that


----------



## -Linn-

Megan of course you can... how lovely twins :) Not long for you to go then, hope the OC is not too bad esp in this hot weather!!


----------



## -Linn-

thanks missy, beans on toast sound nice and easy, good idea.. might have some soon then with cheese :)


----------



## Missy86

yes cheese is a must

I have had that so much since being pregnant


----------



## littlepne

I'm not even going to look into inductions yet, the thought of a sweep scares me a bit! I get a sweep at my 40+4 mw appt but we haven't talked about what happens after that, all I know is I'll only get induced at 42weeks (I remembered to ask this week!)

I'm soooo tired today, slept till 10:30 which used to be normal for me but is unheard of these days! The past few days I've been up between 6 and 7 so I'm not sure if it's catching up on missed sleep or my body preparing itself!

I'm now on daily phone calls from my mum though lol. I think I need an answerphone - "no baby, no twinges, please try again tomorrow!"


----------



## emmadrumm77

Missy86 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> missy why dont you try to bf first and if you dont like it then ff :) thats what I will do.. I nearly wanted to just ff but thought I gotta give it a try!
> 
> I think its cos I have been sitting here questioning all the decsions I have made
> 
> how hard is it to bf after a c sectionClick to expand...

Same as a natural birth, my sister has had 3 c/s and bf every time. I am all for bf, just because it is soooooooooooo much easier. Also the baby gets all your immunity from your milk and not from ff. Not against ff at all, just for me bf is easier and beter for them xxxx Stop doubting yourself hun. Your in-laws are being a pain in the bum, just try and NOT let them the time you have left or the time you have with your baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't have beans for ages, I can never finish a whole tin so don't usually bother opening one but sounds like a good idea for today as I just can't be bothered and then OH will have to have the rest with his tea when he gets home at 9. DD and I will have pasta for dinner with salad :)

I completely agree with Emma.. just dont want to pressure myself if the BF gets too uncomfortable I will leave it and not beat myself up about it like I did with DD!


----------



## Missy86

emmadrumm77 said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> missy why dont you try to bf first and if you dont like it then ff :) thats what I will do.. I nearly wanted to just ff but thought I gotta give it a try!
> 
> I think its cos I have been sitting here questioning all the decsions I have made
> 
> how hard is it to bf after a c sectionClick to expand...
> 
> Same as a natural birth, my sister has had 3 c/s and bf every time. I am all for bf, just because it is soooooooooooo much easier. Also the baby gets all your immunity from your milk and not from ff. Not against ff at all, just for me bf is easier and beter for them xxxx Stop doubting yourself hun. Your in-laws are being a pain in the bum, just try and NOT let them the time you have left or the time you have with your baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I just need to relax


----------



## -Linn-

OMG littlepne how irritating I hate it when people ask that... as if you wouldn't inform your mum of the birth of your baby :wacko: 

dont be scared of a sweep, I found it harmless!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Littlepne..................that is so funny..............please put that on your answer machine, even if just to see what people say!!!!
I bf both my girls, but i got awful mastitis with DD2 so had to stop after 2months. Apparently the first 2 weeks are when they get the immunity from you, so this is the most important time. I hope i don't get it this time, but if i do then bottles for me!!!

Now got both my girls home......................God i love them so much, can't wait to see how they behave with numero 3 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

I've got people telling me 'not to update them via FB' and to ring not email...........like I want to be on the phone throughout my labour, updating everyone?!?!? :wacko: I almost put as my FB status - IF we decide to tell anyone that I've gone into labour, it is a privilege and we will be updating in our own time, so any phone calls will be ignored.

Something like that anyhow. People are really pissing me off at the moment. Not to mention my cat is being a little attention seeking arsehole and I REALLY want to get rid of him at the moment.

Urgh.. Anyway, I was having weird pains yesterday which I'm pretty sure were related to Bean pressing on my bowels... The MW said she's very low and knows which way she needs to be pointed still, so that's good.... Last night had more period type pains, but still very low down, so dunno if they were anything or not - my boobs randomly started leaking again (been a few days since they leaked even the littlest bit) with opaque liquid rather than my usual clear; thus I started symptom spotting again :lol: My body is definitely preparing itself (as expected!) I just wish I knew whether I was going into labour SOON or if I still have a few more weeks...

Really want DH home today, I couldn't get to sleep for ages last night, cat has got me up this morning and is still meowing, so I can't get back to sleep easily....I feel sorry for myself and just want him home :(

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry nightkd that you don't seem to be having such a good time :hugs:


----------



## littlepne

My DH is worse for symptom spotting than me, I try and keep my mouth shut lol. Every little thing and he's asking "what does that mean?" and the usual answer is, "I'm having a baby soon!" I agree that if it's going to be 2 more weeks, fine but I'd like to know!!

And there's so many facebook statuses I could have written over the past few months and haven't!! I keep putting football related ones on now, mainly because it winds my niece up! (There's only 3yrs between us and she's VERY excited about the baby!!)

:hugs: kd, my DH was away in December and January and that was bad enough, don't know how I'd cope if he was gone now


----------



## Trinity42

Hey sorry I forgot to post her name its Michaela Erin
and here is a picture of us 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v618/WetSinner/Michaela%20Erin%20Wright/32474_1462673813266_1426098787_1196.jpg


----------



## -Linn-

congrats trinity, she is beautiful and a lovely name you picked! how are things with you? did the situation get any better with your OH? I remember he was not treating you well at all!!


----------



## littlepne

Congrats Trinity x


----------



## Missy86

aww how cute xx


----------



## Trinity42

Yea things are better around here...


----------



## Louisa K

Aww how cute.. Congrats


----------



## Kailm

Trinity...she is soooo lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Trinity, glad things are better at home your daughter is beatuiful x


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

My baby boy made an early appearance on May 28th, at 8pm via c-section. He weighed 7lb 4oz and was 21". Not bad for 37w4d.

We have named him Damien Alexander Aeron Brown. He is an absolute darling and OH and I love him very much.

I will post my birth story seperately.

Congrats to all the new June mummies and good luck to those still waiting.

Fi
 



Attached Files:







Ready to go home.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## -Linn-

he is gorgeous Fi :)


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Trinity - simply gorgeous!!

Fi - what a babe you have there!!

Congrats to you both, you proud Mummys! xx


----------



## fi_broon

Here is my (long) birth story...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/342873-baby-boy-arrived-may-28th.html#post5624407


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh i love birth stories xxxxx:flower:
Fi & Trinity thanks so much for the pics...............your babies are lovely xxx:flower:

I have just got back from MW. She was lovely, but was in no rush to see me again until 40+9 (17th)...........................Hmmmmmmmmmmm. I asked if i could be seen before, as i want to be induced on the 18th, as it is a Fri and makes life easier with the girls that i have the baby over a weekend SO....................................She is coming to mine on 10th (40+2) to do a sweep and then if nothing happens then she has booked me into hospital to be induced (tablet up the doo dar) on Fri 18th at 5pm, so looks like i will have the baby on Sat 19th if all goes well???? So not too bad 40+11.
She was funny, just laughed at how adamant i was!!! HELLO............I have 2 other children i need planning now!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma me too, I want to book my induction asap!! Good for you... here it won't be at term+10 it will be 12 days over so I really hope natural labour for me before then!! 

I am just outside with DD she is having a fab time in her pool and me lying in my hammock!


----------



## AnnieRa

Know the feeling! Saw my MW Yesterday. I totally feel like 'Just another patient' to her.. Shes booked me in for 2 weeks time when I'm T+3 .. She didn't even say what would happen if I was still preggers then. She just said.. Maybe you'll have a baby next time we see you? *Shrugs* ... She's not getting a card and chocolates, Nuh uh


----------



## Delilah

Gorgeous Fi I'll get your birth story later - wish I was outside on the hammock hope you're all having fun! 

Congrats on getting what you wanted Emma - hopefully now this is booked the baby will decide to make an entrance beforehand!

I really hope I dont go over I have my 39 week appt with mw next Monday and nothing after that atm - that said I dont want him coming anytime until I shift this godforsaken cold.... everyone is getting on my nerves today lol dont want to be working and feeling really pressurised to deal with staff issues in the office - internal politics eh.... oh well c'est la vie!

Mx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma me too, I want to book my induction asap!! Good for you... here it won't be at term+10 it will be 12 days over so I really hope natural labour for me before then!!
> 
> I am just outside with DD she is having a fab time in her pool and me lying in my hammock!

Linn................she said to me it would be +12 or +14. But i said NO WAY!!!! That would be a Sun (so Mon birth) or a Tues (wed birth). She was fine, and rung up the hospital there and then and booked it. It is rubbish that they can't................of course they can hun...............be firm, and tell them when you want the baby, not when they want you to! I am also hoping that i go naturally, but we shall see xxx


----------



## -Linn-

awww delilah hope you can finish soon, the sun should be out til late, so you might get to lie down in the garden still? I just came back inside as DD is out of the pool now, too hot for me and sun is not good for the sunburn!! 

cant be arsed to make dinner, but my house and kitchen are very clean and tidy... tomorrow I just gotta clear out the bathroom ready for painting on saturday! 

what's everybody doing for dinner tonight??


----------



## -Linn-

I can ask Emma but there are no garantees here, even if they book my induction for term+10 then on the day if there are not enough beds they will just postpone it! been there and had that happen to me before!


----------



## emmadrumm77

That's just awful. I have booked my bed for 5pm. 
Be funny if they induce you +12......................will be the 18th same as me!!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I know would be funny!


----------



## Delilah

Yeah I might get to sit out for a while later but I am in our Manchester office today so its nearly an hour home - regarding dinner I dont know/care as I cant taste or smell still - I am the same as you the other week Linn! Paul said he will make us pasta with sauce and salad but I will just have a little bit I have no interest in it atm!


----------



## -Linn-

it lasts forever doesnt it delilah? i already thought i would never be able to smell again but i still cooked dinners as OH and DD want to eat anyway.. .but I dont blame you for not being interested! 

i am feeling sick again tonight as i am tired but i still have to cook... will just make pasta with sauce too! and garlic bread.. if i can ever get up off the couch!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D..........................Big hugs..................is horrid when you feel like that xxxx

Baby is really hurting me at the moment! I think it is trying to stretch, am getting long limbs out in all different places................Ouch x

Tonight i am having salmon and roasted veg................don't feel like i have been very healthy recently..............so thought that would help???

OMG i have a freaky tummy.............................what on earth is going on???


----------



## Delilah

It is Emma and I count myself very lucky that this is the first time in the pregnancy that I have been sick, although right now I dont actually feel very lucky lol 

I have decided that I am going to leave my laptop here along with all the client files and come in early tomorrow rather than trying to work at home later. I have a netbook that I can get online with that I keep in the lounge for surfing the web etc - catch you later xxx


----------



## -Linn-

emma hmmmhhhh that sounds good! 

gosh delilah you are lucky but i know it doesnt feel like it now... i was ill so many times I really appreciate it when i just feel normal! just wish baby would show up while i am not actually ill. i am dying to see zoelle, have you seen her yet?


----------



## chief's wife

welcome meganb


----------



## tannembaum

Just popping in to say congrats to all the new June mummys and to say my induction has been booked for Sunday 6th June!!


----------



## Missy86

Do you think I should get the breast pump out


----------



## Delilah

welcome meganb - tannembaum good luck for Sunday

Missy I'm not sure you could give it a go -what about pineapple and a curry too?

The mw said last night at parentcraft that bouncing and using the ball can actually stretch your cervix 2cm which could be the deciding factor between tearing and not tearing your perenium! I am going to sit on it tonight and try some pelvic tilts & rotations.

Linn I've not seen Zoelle yet CJ said she would update when she got home because of the bad reception in the hospital I cant wait to see her either!!!!


----------



## Delilah

I think I might turn to alcohol in desperation to shift this cold - how do I make a hot toddie? Is it whiskey, hot water and lemon or do I need other stuff in there?


----------



## chief's wife

KD -sorry about how you feel and your cat
Littlepne- i think that's a good idea, just like Emma suggested, i think you should out that on your machine just to know what people will say.lol


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> I think I might turn to alcohol in desperation to shift this cold - how do I make a hot toddie? Is it whiskey, hot water and lemon or do I need other stuff in there?

The most effective Hot Toddy I had was made with hot water, vodka, lemon, honey and ribena! :thumbup:

Any alcohol should do the trick though (I had a rum one before :sick:) the lemon and honey and hot water are just the general 'cold remedy' ingredients and I had ribena to give it some flavour. :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

Missy86 said:


> Do you think I should get the breast pump out

As a labour stimulant?

I read that someone tried pumping to >start up their milk supply< before LO was born and ended up with surplus milk, so the baby started choking because there was more milk in the lady's breasts than it could cope with....that's the only thing that makes me wary about it....(that and the fact I don't have a pump yet!! :dohh::lol:).

Playing with nips should work the same, shouldn't it?

xx


----------



## Missy86

nightkd said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I should get the breast pump out
> 
> As a labour stimulant?
> 
> I read that someone tried pumping to >start up their milk supply< before LO was born and ended up with surplus milk, so the baby started choking because there was more milk in the lady's breasts than it could cope with....that's the only thing that makes me wary about it....(that and the fact I don't have a pump yet!! :dohh::lol:).
> 
> Playing with nips should work the same, shouldn't it?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I think so, I just thought it would be easier with the pump

I will try anything apart from caster oil, yuk


----------



## chief's wife

huge congrats Trinity she is beautiful


----------



## nightkd

Missy86 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I should get the breast pump out
> 
> As a labour stimulant?
> 
> I read that someone tried pumping to >start up their milk supply< before LO was born and ended up with surplus milk, so the baby started choking because there was more milk in the lady's breasts than it could cope with....that's the only thing that makes me wary about it....(that and the fact I don't have a pump yet!! :dohh::lol:).
> 
> Playing with nips should work the same, shouldn't it?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think so, I just thought it would be easier with the pump
> 
> I will try anything apart from caster oil, yukClick to expand...

Yeah, I know that some people recommend it...it may well be absolutely fine, I was just put off by that story, iykwim? :)

Ditto, I'm looking into Clary Sage at the moment...my most recent planned experiment!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Delilah

Our cupboards are bare of alcohol apart from liqueurs, wines and gin! Someone said on FB to do honey, lemon, ginger and a bit of garlic so will try that.

KD be careful of clary sage you shoudnt use that until the cervix has softened xx


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> Our cupboards are bare of alcohol apart from liqueurs, wines and gin! Someone said on FB to do honey, lemon, ginger and a bit of garlic so will try that.
> 
> KD be careful of clary sage you shoudnt use that until the cervix has softened xx

Really? I've seen a lot of people putting it in their bathwater, rubbing it on their bump and so on... Hadn't read anything about that. My MW is trained in aromatherapy stuff if I remember correctly anyway and I've already sent her an email today, so when she gets time to get back to me, I'll enquire about that too.

I really just want it for during labour mostly tbh, seen some interesting looking room sprays on etsy. :)

I think I'm going to just go for it and feel up my cervix :lol: see what's going on up there.....at least I should be able to tell if it's still high or coming dowwwwn.

x


----------



## Delilah

I'd be interested to know what she says when she replies to your questions if thats ok KD?

I was told the Evening Primrose Oil works to soften the cervix but not to use the Clary Sage until it was softened. To be honest I havent inserted the EPO in my vagina because I have this cold and am in no rush for labour to start until I feel 100% again!


----------



## MrsDramaQueen

Good Evening ladies,

Just to update you, had my beautiful baby girl madissyn 6lb10 yesterday by C-Section. 

I'm home from hospital, as last night i couldn't get any sleep. There was lots of crying babies, banging doors and the baby's cot was low down next to my cot so pulled my stitches every time i moved. I thought i'd be better off at home as my OH will be able to lift the baby out the cot. Midwifes were not too keen on letting me go. 

How long does the pain in the stitches usually last for? It really hurts when i stand up or sit up from a laying position.

I'm sooooo in love with my beautiful girl x


----------



## chief's wife

Fi-Broon-congrats . Damien is a cutie
D- hugs hope you got some time to rest

i have been quite lazy lately. i don't feel moved to do any thing. and i sleep off easily and almost every time. my OH is really happy about that though and has just been getting take away for every body to eat. except for breakfast, every other meals had been take away.


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations Mrs DQ - Emma has set up a group for June mommies who have had their babies in the Baby Club - hope you feel better soon they let you out quick xxx

Well done on relaxing Chief's Wife -I will relax tonight now for a few hours before I get up at 6 to get into the office early tomorrow xx


----------



## chief's wife

tannembaum- best wishes with your induction. hope bubs shows up before then


----------



## nightkd

Delilah said:


> I'd be interested to know what she says when she replies to your questions if thats ok KD?
> 
> I was told the Evening Primrose Oil works to soften the cervix but not to use the Clary Sage until it was softened. To be honest I havent inserted the EPO in my vagina because I have this cold and am in no rush for labour to start until I feel 100% again!

No problem, I'll let you know what she says :)

Hope you're feeling better soon!!! Plenty of hot soup and orange juice!! :thumbup:

Congrats MrsDramaQueen!! :D

xx


----------



## chief's wife

Delilah said:


> Our cupboards are bare of alcohol apart from liqueurs, wines and gin! Someone said on FB to do honey, lemon, ginger and a bit of garlic so will try that.
> 
> KD be careful of clary sage you shoudnt use that until the cervix has softened xx

honey, lemon,ginger and garlic worked for me when i was pregnant with my 4th. sorry i just remembered from reading this, i could have told you earlier. sorry, hugs


----------



## chief's wife

MrsDramaQueen-congrats. welcome Maddisyn


----------



## FritterFots

Wow, I had about 25 pages to catch up on.

congrats to all the new mommies!

Mrs DQ -- it'll take 3 or 4 days for you to really start feeling better, and then you'll be a bit better every day after that.


----------



## lili24

Congratulations DramaQueen! The pain was worst in my stitches for the first 3 days, after 5 days it was much better :) xx

Have you all got the pictures of Zoelle? She is beautiful.. So proud of CJ! xx


----------



## chief's wife

Fi-just read your birth story. well done and congrats again


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks everyone, I'll try and keep you all updated on here as i don't normally venture into this thread!


----------



## Delilah

Lili yes got the photos she is so adorable - I am so proud of CJ too - this thread is on fire this week! Its because we are all nearly there! 

Hope Tash got on ok with the inlaws and E&L where are you today hon? U ok????

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG pics of zoelle are fab, not looked on fb yet, just got 3 via email! Well done CJ. 
Will update list tomorrow as in bed at the moment xxx
just read 3 pages on here and can not remember anything. Sorry anyone who had fab news! My brain is just a mush of poo at the moment! 
Had an odd feeling today that i may have baby this weekend..... Not sure why? Prob just that after seeing the mw and having a plan, makes me feel that the plan will be irrelevant now, and will have bubs before 40+10??? god I hope so!!!!


----------



## Delilah

Emma no pics on FB yet it was just the three on email that CJ's DH sent us. Oooh Emma I hope so xx

That reminds me I need email addresses for you guys I have mobile numbers and facebook but not email and Paul will probably update by email - can you PM me on Facebook with them please girls???? I'll make sure I have them on the list then.

Mxx


----------



## margi

Hi every1 ave had my beautiful boy callum on sat 29th may 10.26 am, he weighed 7 lb 7. he is soo adorable. gudluk evry1 with yr deliveries xxxx


----------



## FritterFots

Oh, Margi, congratulations!!


----------



## LesleyP

margi said:


> Hi every1 ave had my beautiful boy callum on sat 29th may 10.26 am, he weighed 7 lb 7. he is soo adorable. gudluk evry1 with yr deliveries xxxx

Congrats! xx


----------



## karamel

Random note ; 37 weeks today! Full term :D tee hee


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Congrats Margi, lovely name!!

I can't sleep, Ethan is having a good wriggle & its too warm.... X


----------



## Missy86

Morning all, hows everyone


----------



## littlepne

Morning!

Had about 4hrs sleep last night but feel awake and fine, my body is playing tricks on me. I'm guessing another day of no baby!

How you doing Missy?


----------



## Missy86

abit fed up of getting niggles that dont go anywhere really

No signs for you then hun


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies........................right.
Tannembaum........will update list with your induction x
Congrats to MrsDQ on the birth of Madissyn and also congrats to margi on the birth of Callum....................well done ladies xxxx

D.............how r u feeling?? I had a hot toddie a couple of weeks ago, i put i capful of whisky, sqeeze of lemon juice, a tea spoon of honey and hot water!! I asked the dr and he said "go ahead it won't do any harm at all". He said drinking is only harmful in 1st Tri and after that you are allowed around 2 glasses of wine a week, so the equivalent of 4units!! I haven't done this but i do have a glass now on a Sat night, with my dinner! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlepne

Nothing at all! I don't know if that's better or worse than disappearing niggles! Is it any better knowing you have a maximum of a week left? I'm now trying to start thinking I've got 3 weeks rather than a week but it's not helping.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Missy..................your baby is too comfy!!!!

My induction is 2 weeks today!!!


----------



## Missy86

littlepne said:


> Nothing at all! I don't know if that's better or worse than disappearing niggles! Is it any better knowing you have a maximum of a week left? I'm now trying to start thinking I've got 3 weeks rather than a week but it's not helping.

Not really cos I dont want to be induced but I suppose a week is not long


----------



## Missy86

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh Missy..................your baby is too comfy!!!!
> 
> My induction is 2 weeks today!!!

:happydance:


----------



## BabyJayne

Congratulations to all the new June mummies! I am a teeny bit jealous - Pip doesn't seem to want to move out of Wombville. Had a sweep yesterday but nothing happening yet...have got another one on Sunday morning.

Hope everyone is doing okay x


----------



## Delilah

Morning everyone, congrats Margi :happydance:

Emma I am feeling better, still cant smell or taste but nose is more or less clear and minimal coughing so hoping it wont be long before I'm back to normal!

Karamel congrats on term :thumbup:

I wonder how many births we'll have this weekend - the midwife told us at parentcraft on wed night that they had to close the maternity uniti in my town last weekend because it was so busy - at one point they had 8 labouring women with short staff... doesnt insipire confidence!

Have a great day all, I'm out now at client meetings until late afternoon but dont mind driving in the sun - the bump just about fits behind the wheel!

Mxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

BabyJane, I had a sweep on Wednesday and another booked today (2.30pm) and I have only just had my first 'show' I was bouncing on my ball for an hour or so last night, so that could have helped xxx

Morning to all the other ladies xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

I love logging in to BNB everyday and seeing all the extra Births that have been counted overnight, CONGRATULATIONS to al the new Mums, esp now we're getting June Births... a particularly BIG congratulations to:

CONGRATULATIONS CJ!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

I spent yesterday worrying LO had turned: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ng-tansverse-breach-39-weeks.html#post5633794 hoping when she kicks me today it'll be in the same old place and I'll feel better.

Also been getting some weird pains every 15 minutes since 9am, thinking it might be trapped wind or BH (never had BH so not sure what they feel like) so not getting my hopes up - plus until I've worked out if she's breech I don't want to wish labour on.


----------



## -Linn-

Hi everybody :) 

congrats margi! 

hope everyone is well. I had my midwife appointment at 39+5 today... just did a quick one, I will come back next week at 40+5 and then we will sort out about induction and sweep and all that. Fingers crossed I will not need my appointment next week!! 

How is everyone? 

I am quite good actually. got lots of pressure in my pelvis a little uncomfortable but not feel too bad at all today :) 

been to messy play with DD and then had a little picnic and now I am sitting to relax for a bit, I don't even have to do lots of house work today :) 

my baby was 3/5th engaged today, lying on her side and not back to back.. but I know she will lie herself on her back again later and not spin the right way round! blood pressure was good and +1 protein in urine but nothing else so all good there too :) midwife said I was looking really well... me???


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn, glad all is well Hun. I have my sweep the day before your apt xxx am feeling really ready now! Don't feel it will be soon any more, but still hope yet.
I am currently at the beach with the girls! Been here since 11am, just had our picnic now back to the sand castles xxxx
I love the sun xxx


----------



## BabyJayne

ch4r10tt3 said:


> BabyJane, I had a sweep on Wednesday and another booked today (2.30pm) and I have only just had my first 'show' I was bouncing on my ball for an hour or so last night, so that could have helped xxx
> 
> Morning to all the other ladies xx

Hi Charlotte...I think I lost a bit of my plug about an hour ago. It was like a blob of jelly, bigger than a 50p, and was simply disgusting!
Good luck for today - hope it works for you! My second one is on Sunday if nothing before then x


----------



## aliss

I hate Canada (maybe it is just British Columbia?)! Out here, they won't even discuss anything like a sweep or induction until +10 days


----------



## -Linn-

awww Emma you are so lucky to live near the beach... wish I could drive, I would come and visit you! But my OH promised to take me this summer, so hope we can have a meeting soon :) Maybe next month! 

Aliss here in the UK it's usually the same, I will most probably not have a sweep until 40+10 and then be induced 2 days later... but my midwife will arrange all that next week! 

Emma I am feeling like it's another induction for me, the midwife said it's not unlikely but that even if I will be induced chances are it will go really quick this time as I already did it all before, so at least something. And while I am getting induced OH can visit with DD and I will need you to chat via text messages so I won't get too bored!!!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Margi! :)

Congrats on full term Karamel! :)

DH has given me another time/day he thinks I'm going to go into labour (won't tell yet, because I'll jinx it from the off! :lol:) so we'll see what happens. Bean was sat V low in my pelvis when I woke up this morning and yesterday I had a wee and actually felt her slide lower... :wacko: Going to bounce on my ball today and see what happens.

I put my first clove of garlic up my foof last night (alt treatment for strep b) and my GOD, tmi, but I absolutely stink :rofl: Not just down there, but my breath (they say that the vagina and mouth are connected in that way, I started to taste garlic shortly after I put it in last night and it was WAY worse this morning...Yuck!).... I wasn't sure if I was brave enough to continue (meant to be 3 nights on, 3 nights off, but I might do alternative nights or something...) but it seems to have helped the itchiness I've been having, wondered if it was a yeast infection, so that's a good start!! :thumbup::lol:

Was up super early again this morning because the frigging cat is still being a pain and DH is completely screwing up the situation even more...he started off by getting us up at 1am, DH fed him (he polished off all his food, so we gave him benefit of the doubt and thought he was meowing for food)...back he comes after eating 'meow meow meow'...just continuously.. DH gets up and shuts him in the bathroom, it turns out he's learned how to open the door! :shock: I tell DH to lock the bathroom door from the outside (we need to sleep!) and he goes and tries to sleep on the couch with the cat...fine with me if he's going to do that every night and I'll shut myself and LO in our bedroom, safe from suffocation risk from my fat asshole of a cat! DH comes back to bed 'meow meow meow' (the cat, not DH :rofl:).... He lets the prick into the bedroom, where he starts clambering on things etc etc.... Storms out with cat....blah blah blah. Sits and watches TV (stupid because the cat is shut in bathroom and can hear him in the living room!) until he has to get ready for work at 6am... Urgh.

Soooooooo, bad start to today also!! :thumbup::dohh::nope: I really really can't be bothered with this cat! DH either needs to stick by me and try and teach the cat, or get rid...otherwise we'll be sleeping separately from when Bean is born!

Sorry, I'm ranting again...and I already posted an essay in general chatter!! :dohh: I'm just sick of getting so little sleep because of a CAT! And the fact that my DH doesn't seem to understand that as harsh as it seems, the cat needs to learn, otherwise he's going to endanger Bean, or ruin our relationship!!!

....Hope everyone else is well and having a better week than me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx

P.S Don't worry about replying to my rant, I just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## -Linn-

doesnt sound good nightkd but surely there must be an issue with the cat, he only just started doing it now? did you take him to the vets yet? I guess if you won't give him away you will need to figure out why he does it :hugs: I can understand it gets to you, good luck it will get sorted. I hate it when noises keep me awake at night!!! :haha: and I want to have another baby??


----------



## nightkd

We just moved Linn. He's always been an attention seeking sod. I'm just getting pissed off that DH doesn't seem to be taking the situation seriously...I would honestly prefer to sleep on my lonesome, with the baby at the opposite end of the house if the cat is so precious to DH :shrug:

I'm certainly not going to be woken up, or let my daughter be woken up, by an attention seeking cat! :grr: It's already killing me to lose out on sleep like this, let alone with a baby to look after as well!


----------



## -Linn-

tell him he needs to sort it out!!


----------



## nightkd

-Linn- said:


> tell him he needs to sort it out!!

DH or the cat?! :lol:

I actually came out of the bedroom this morning while DH was sat on the couch watching TV (cat meowing away in the bathroom because he obviously knows there's someone sat in the living room...) and asked him what was wrong with my suggestion (of me sleeping with Bean in the other room, him with the cat in our room) and may have been a bit harsh by saying "because I actually value our daughter's safety over the comfort of the cat"....He replied with something like "Yeah, because I want the cat to suffocate her!"....Well it sure seems that way!! :shrug:

Felt a bit mean, but he just doesn't seem to be taking any part of this seriously...it's not just a case of 'the cat is annoying' it's a case of 'the cat needs to learn not to behave this way because he could endanger or disturb our daughter!'.... I mean when we figured out that he has learnt how to open the bathroom door I asked if we could get door handle locks for the kind of handles we have now and he got all short with me and said "Yes, but that's not going to deal with the cat!"...............................What?! :huh: I was asking because if he can open the bathroom door, he can open the bedroom doors! Which means a) it's going to freak me the hell out and b) he could gain access to Bean!! :dohh:

I just feel like any suggestion/comment I make, he makes out like I'm attacking a close relative of his....not trying to figure out a way to deal with our pet cat's behavioural issues..... Good Lordy.... :dohh:

I told DH I'd rather get rid of the cat at this point and he said "You're not getting rid of my cat!".... I almost said "Okay, well I'm moving back to the UK then!"...but thought that was a bit OTT... I bloody feel like it atm though, what an idiot!


----------



## -Linn-

I understand you are angry... I meant your DH needs to sort out the cat! Maybe sit him down and explain that you have to be at home all day and his constant meowing is unacceptable to you. Maybe your OH should take the cat to the vets and see what they suggest? I don't think it's normal that cats do it all day!! 

I am so hungry this afternoon lol nearly ate all of DDs sweets :haha: 

where is everybody it is so quiet? missy are you still here?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Afternoon..................I have just got back from the beach..............we had such a fun time!
kd.................OMG psycho cat??? Get a cat cage?? Then you can put her in there at night? Does she go outside? If so then lock her out at night? My cat is always out at night and then at 8am she is sat by the front door waiting to come in.

Linn.............Yeah the beach is 30mins away, so it fab! You must come visit, we could do a beach day in July? Somewhere closer to you, or at least that way. x
Oh and i will be texting you loads when in hosp if i can!!! Hope you are not on a top up phone :rofl: I have unlimited calls and text..................Phew xxx


----------



## Missy86

Yes I am here hun, dont know what to do with myself

how you feeling


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh missy!!!! Come on get a move on!!!! Whans your induction again?


----------



## Missy86

Wednesday the 9th hun

June the 10th sounds like good birthday to me


----------



## emmadrumm77

At least you have a date i suppose? Made me feel a bit better knowing that i will go in on the 18th and will come out with my baby!
Hope it happens before for you though! I don't want to be induced but i also don't want to wait and wait without a date.....................iykwim.

Anyone heard from charlotte?


----------



## FritterFots

Hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well (and that NightKD gets to take a nap today).

I have 7 days to go!


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> Afternoon..................I have just got back from the beach..............we had such a fun time!
> kd.................OMG psycho cat??? Get a cat cage?? Then you can put her in there at night? Does she go outside? If so then lock her out at night? My cat is always out at night and then at 8am she is sat by the front door waiting to come in.

I wish we had a beach around here!

Te Kitteh is a he btw (thought DH debates that because he's neutered :dohh: meanie) :lol: but no, he doesn't go outside....I wish....I think a cage would make him even more psycho tbh :lol:

Blargh. I think that's a big part of the problem, DH doesn't seem to get that I have to deal with the cat all day.... He's not meowing (as much) during the day, as at night...just because he wants in our bedroom...and he knows he's not allowed, but still meows and meows....And DH makes it worse at night, so I have to deal with him at night AND during the day... I am absolutely exhausted, been crying again (because of a freakin' cat :dohh:) and I've thrown up several times already because I'm completely over-tired. I really struggle to sleep during the day and if I go into the bedroom the meowing will start....DH said "Sleep on the couch with him!" yesterday. :huh: I'm 38 weeks pregnant you asshole and these couches suck!! :haha:

I feel so dead and rubbish and horrible today. I also keep having deja vues......... Loads of them yesterday and today.... Maybe I'm just going crazy from lack of sleep? :dohh: Darn!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh kd................big hugs hun! Sorry..................i have a female cat, just natural for me to say "she" xxxxxx
You are having a really shitty day hun.................i hope you get it sorted soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks :hugs: Sorry I'm complaining like ALL the time.

On a more...positive I guess :lol: note - I'm sure my bump has dropped some. I've been going to the loo more frequently again the past couple of days, not loose though (no. 2) so dunno if it's just her pressing on my bowel and making me need to go/having moved some so my bowel is functioning better?!?! :lol: Or if it could be things getting moving perhaps? I was kind of hoping the throwing upness this morning could have been clearing out some, but I do think it's just due to over tiredness.. :dohh:

I'm bouncing on my ball anyway, I just pee'd and had the horrible stabbing pain down below again, so I'm sure she's sitting pretty darn low in my pelvis right now!

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma yeah gotta do something in July, maybe have a BBQ and then some time at the beach... babies cant be in the sun for long!! I still regret I couldnt make it in April :( 

Missy I was induced on the 18th but didn't have her until the 20th... don't want to scare you but often it's not the next day that you will have your baby. Sometimes it takes a while until the pessaries work and start off your contractions! I was just unlucky lol.. got contractions straight away and then it took ages!!! 

But don't give up hope you might still go into labour by yourself. 

I just made 25 cupcakes (yeah I am mad in this bloody heat) prepared dinner which will be a cauliflower and potatoe bake with sausages and onion nom nom nom! And immediately got 2 painful BHs. I washed approximately 1000000 dishes while cooking and still got more to do... it is soooo hot I think once I am done I will go upstairs in my bedroom and put the aircon on and lie down for 10 minutes (or as long as DD will allow) 

Ok back to my kitchen now, hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## Missy86

Maybe I will have him on the 11th, first day of the world cup


----------



## -Linn-

oh your poor OH he will miss it then!! I think I am having mine on the 19th or 20th - how depressing!!


----------



## Missy86

can you not move about much if your induced


----------



## -Linn-

yeah you can, until labour is established they encourage you to walk around lots but there weren't any tellies on the antenatal day unit which is were I was until I got my drip after my waters were broken and I was 3cm and then I was monitored all the time and not allowed to get up from the bed. But I guess you could bring a laptop, I will!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> oh your poor OH he will miss it then!! I think I am having mine on the 19th or 20th - how depressing!!

I will def have mine then if i am induced on the 18th!!! We could text over our contactions!!!:rofl:


----------



## Missy86

Thats good then, thanks


----------



## Lifetime

TashTash said:


> Lifetime said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone catch the Drop Dead Diva marathon this past weekend? I read in a couple posts earlier that some were fans of the show. The season premiere is coming up in a few days -- June 6th. :)
> 
> I love it :) I watched the whole series in a couple of days! Is it the 2nd series thats starts on the 6th June ................and what channel?? xClick to expand...

Yep! June 6th @ 9/8c. It is on Lifetime, so I would check your local listings for exact channel number.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma we will be induced on the same day if you get induced at +10 and me at +12 but of course that depends on the availability of beds at my hospital :wacko:


----------



## chief's wife

Margi-congrats
Karamel-congrats on full term


----------



## SylvieB

congrats on all the new arrivals.
kd, hope you can sort dh and the cat out...
emma, my induction date is the 21st.
going to hospital in the morning for a stress test, have to stay over night. good news is that it's got a 10 % chance of getting labour started. so could come home with beany soon. but doubt i'll be that lucky :( though i'd like the 6th as bday - like the 21st as well but just fed up of being pregnant and DEFINITELY do not want baby to be a cancer, so no later than 21st please lol


----------



## Jordicia

Hi june mummies, my little princess jasmine arrived 3rd june via c-section weighing 6lb 6oz x


----------



## nightkd

Jordicia said:


> Hi june mummies, my little princess jasmine arrived 3rd june via c-section weighing 6lb 6oz x

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## FritterFots

Congrats Jordicia!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Jordicia :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Jordica.
Am now going to bed am achy and shattered!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Jordicia xx


----------



## Missy86

Morning all

Hope everyones ok, I thought I had my show after my sweep but last night I felt like I had a period. It started of pink and then went abit red


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Missy, hope your ok Hun. Have you rung the mw or hosp and told them? Keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Missy86

Yes I phoned them last night cos, it was a bit of a shock cos I thought I already did that bit

They just to it was prob the show and to keep an eye on it, its stopped now


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh good. Well well.....What to do today? I feel a chill out morning and a pub lunch coming on xxxx


----------



## Missy86

Sounds good, I wanna sit in the garden with a cider lol


----------



## -Linn-

morning everybody! 

I'm in such a mood it's unreal... DD wanted to carry a couple of bottles downstairs so I said no I will do it and she has now been screaming for 45 minutes WTF???? Aaaaahhh I wanna run away, it makes me so angry. She is sitting on the stairs and can't come back in here until she calms down but I really have to stop myself from going out there and giving her a piece of my mind about the screaming! 

OMG I think it stopped, I just binned my breakfast though because I am just sooo angry right now!! 

sorry for the rant, but I really didn't need this today. She never usually acts like that so god knows what happened!


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone is well? I'm not too bad, already sick of entertaining visitors and being asked every 2 mins if I'm alright or have any twinges! 

Dh has been at a football tournament all day, we went for bit but mil was moaning she was too hot and hungry and fil was board so we had to come home! Now they are asleep on the sofa and I'm bored, fil is going out to a reunion tonight and dh is going go a leaving do so it will be me and mil :S she wants to go out for a meal with me, but i would prefer to stay in and have a nice soak in the bath.

Still no sign of baby, at hospital tomorrow for yet another ctg the back on Monday where the dr should start talking induction dates! 

X x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

just to let you know Missy's waters have gone but there is blood in it so she is in hospital and little man is getting monitored, looking fine. will update the may/june thread as i hear anything xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh bless her!!! I hope she is ok........................thatnks for the update hun xxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Oooh hope she is alright, thanks for the update x


----------



## E&L's mummy

she is worried as you can imagine but like i said to her, she is in the best place.

sorry not been round much, got loads to do while DD1 is at grandma's. that and im not good company at the moment. hope you are all doing good.xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thank god she's ok, at least she will have him soon now... wish my waters would go!! scary with the blood though.


----------



## Kailm

Just caught up on yesterday and todays posts!

nightkd - sound like that cat needs sorting! Good luck!
Just read about missys waters - definately in the best place

this LO is now 2 days late - and to say I'm fed up, is putting it mildly! DH is on late shift tonight, and the kids have gone out with friends - so i am here alone, driving myself a little crazy!!

Linn - any twinges yet?!
x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Me 2 Linn me 2 xxxxx It is such a wierd feeling to desperatly want to have this baby, but on the other hand absolutely terrified of labour again!!! It is like two forces of nature battling amongst my brain!

Missy....................thinking of you hun x


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm just getting BHs nothing worth mentioning though. Knowing my luck I will be induced again!! Hope things will start for you soon... I am really scared of giving birth.


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah Emma I feel like that, but I guess we will just survive it!


----------



## Kailm

Linn - Are you scared because of your last experience?


----------



## emmadrumm77

This was taken Thusday night..............forgot to post.
So 39+2


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah is horrid to know what it feels like!! 58 hours is not fun!!! But then nor was the 5hrs..............can't win really!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh and side view


----------



## Kailm

Emma...nice pics!

I try not to think about how long and how painful - seem to spend all of the day just wishing it to start!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I am scared cause it was horrible, really painful, lasted for ages and afterwards it was horrible too!! 

nice bump pics emma :)


----------



## Kailm

oh linn, try not to worry, although i know it's easier said than done! got anything planned to keep you busy tomorrow? I think my due date had to be my worst day, i couldhave cried all day - not that i thought LO would actually turn up then but it was just soooo deflating!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Missy is home ladies. she just updated in the may/june thread. xxxx

Emma nice bump hun, i really should take one tonight. will try and remember.


----------



## FritterFots

Emma, nice bump pics!

Linn, so excited for you -- 1 day left to go!

E&L, thanks, I'll go check out the May/June thread.

Oh, and I was just checking through the first post of this thread to see who had their babies and all, and I noticed I'm not on the list. Maybe we could pretty please add me?

EDD = June 18, c-section = June 11, team blue!


----------



## -Linn-

thanks everybody! I am getting scared but also can't wait to have her here now! 

Emma the bump pic is for you, definitely not hiding anymore... it's so pointy today so looks bigger than it is normally!
 



Attached Files:







GEDC0137.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lili24

Linn I had a dream last night that you had gone into labour and had your baby! I've been wanting to come online all day and tell you about it :lol: :lol: Maybe it's a sign! 

Gorgeous bumps ladies! 

Going to the other thread to check on missy now! 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

lili I wish, I had BH all day but now they stopped and they didn't get painfull enough :( 

how are you doing? i love seeing new pics of Layla when you put them on facebook, keep them coming :) hopefully i will have some to add myself soon 

missed you since you had Layla but so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## FritterFots

Linn, look at that bump! It's a beauty!

Maybe the BH will come back and get themselves together. I've been having them for the last couple of days, and it's pretty frustrating. Nothing regular, but it makes you realize how close you are, and it makes me want to just get on with it!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree esp since it's my due date tomorrow, I will hapilly go over if I could only go into labour before I will be induced!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG Linn................................That bump made me giggle!! It is f***ing HUGE!!!!! I love it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Lili.................as Linn said i am loving Layla's pics.............she is a beauty. Love her xx

Fritter.........................SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY you are not on list!!!! Not sure how that happened. xx


----------



## -Linn-

:haha: Emma it does look bigger today my baby moved all into the middle and I'm so pointy, I got like such a boy bump now lol


----------



## FritterFots

Don't worry, Emma. You have your hands full, and being keeper of the list is no easy job!


----------



## -Linn-

yes we all appreciate the time you spend updating it Emma :flower:


----------



## FritterFots

Linn, pointy bumps are boy bumps? Mine has gone kind of flat and more round lately. I know he's been wiggling around in there and even though it's late in the game, I think he's moved positions at least twice in the last two weeks.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Look on page 444 and tell me what bump i have???


----------



## E&L's mummy

:cry: just had DD1 on the phone in tears wanting to come home :cry: told her to get some sleep and if she still wants to come home in the morning we will go get her :cry: my poor baby!


----------



## -Linn-

well when you get round it's meant to be a girl and when you carry out front a boy.. not sure about yours Emma, looks more like a girl bump to me, but I got a boy bump and was told it's a girl... so I think it's just and old wifes tail!


----------



## -Linn-

oh no E&L I can imagine you're upset, hopefully she will be happier tomorrow.


----------



## E&L's mummy

i hope so....it was really hard leaving her anyway cos i miss her soo much. as i get nearer to butterbean arriving i remember more and more DD1 as a little baby and the pure amazement and pride i felt when i had her. :cry:

sorry ladies to bring the thread down, just feeling very teary and twitchy.


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: of course you do, I am already dreading to have to leave my DD just for when I'm in hospital and she will come visit with OH, so I can imagine it must be really hard!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks Linn :hugs: i know she is fine really, just very tired. i totally trust my mum and dad with her but a big part of me is missing when she isnt here. DD2 cant understand where she is either and keeps asking for "memmy"


----------



## FritterFots

Aw, E&L, poor little thing!

I have no idea how to judge a boy/girl bump, but you hear all different kinds of things. Wide/pointy, high/low. I think the shape is probably more about how the baby is laying than anything else, but it's fun to guess!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree fritter, why don't you post a pic as well? 

and E&L bless your DD2, of course she doesn't understand, hopefully tomorrow she will have settled in a bit more :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

Oooh Emma you are so compact gorgeous bump and yes thanks a million for keeping us all up to date with these threads :hugs:

Linn :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I've said it before but I'll say it again you have the mother of all bumps, fab!!!!! Sure there's only one in there?!

E&L :hugs::hugs: hope DD1 is better tomorrow, thanks for the update on Missy I'll go and try to find the thread now - I just commented on CJ's post too seems she is having epidural problems, hope she is holding up ok, she was supposed to be coming home today with Zoelle... 

Lili I miss you too but that's ok I look forward to us all nattering again on the Junebugs 2010 thread that Emma's started once things settle - love the photos too xx

Tash hope it happens soon for you - very annoying with the outlaw situation! 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I have my smell and taste back today which is great. I went for a 3.5 mile waddle at 6.30am this morning felt great to be out in the cool air with noone around! Might do the same tomorrow.


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah I already read it on Facebook and think it's brilliant news, I understand how much you appreciate being able to smell and taste again! Something you normally take for granted!! I was also so happy last week :) 

And yes there is only one in there :haha: :haha:


----------



## FritterFots

CJ is having epidural problems? Is that posted here on B&B?


----------



## -Linn-

it is posted of facebook, hopefully she can go home soon!


----------



## haley09

had my baby girl sariah julianne on june 1st weighing 6 lbs 12 oz at 18 1/2 inches long


----------



## Delilah

Linn I cant stop eating lol I'm having bits of everything!!!

Fritter on FB - if you are on just PM one of us and you'll find everyone else through that one person, whoever adds you can suggest the others as friends xx

Congrats haley x


----------



## -Linn-

congrats haley :)


----------



## Delilah

Girls CJ is home and feeling fine now, she is loving being a mom. Breastfeeding is going well and Zoelle is steadily gaining weight. On my phone so a quick update at 3am from me wish I could sleep xx


----------



## -Linn-

hello everybody! 

I feel really weird this morning... I just got up not long ago and I think my waters are leaking??? Or I have gone completely incontinent but liquid keeps coming out and I think I am also going to have a show... just had a little bit of snotty bloody discharge.... aaaaaahhh people what is happening? I am not in labour by the way.. no contractions or anything. so how can I tell if it's my waters any ideas please? It is not coming out in big gushes but when I get up and walk it does trickle!


----------



## chazzette

-Linn- said:


> hello everybody!
> 
> I feel really weird this morning... I just got up not long ago and I think my waters are leaking??? Or I have gone completely incontinent but liquid keeps coming out and I think I am also going to have a show... just had a little bit of snotty bloody discharge.... aaaaaahhh people what is happening? I am not in labour by the way.. no contractions or anything. so how can I tell if it's my waters any ideas please? It is not coming out in big gushes but when I get up and walk it does trickle!


lie down for half an hour and if its your waters when you stand up it will gush out where it has pooled :)


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I sat for a bit and when I got up my entire pad soaked through and then my trousers got all wet, so guess it really is my waters. how exciting I am actually due today! I just had a couple of painful BH as well! OMG I guess I better ring the hospital soon.


----------



## tillykins

-Linn- said:


> yeah I sat for a bit and when I got up my entire pad soaked through and then my trousers got all wet, so guess it really is my waters. how exciting I am actually due today! I just had a couple of painful BH as well! OMG I guess I better ring the hospital soon.

Ahh. !!! How exciting ! Good luck x


----------



## -Linn-

I can't believe I am actually lying in bed typing on the forum now... how typical!


----------



## rachm

Soooooooooo jealous of all the June ladies who have had their baby or are having signs that they are on their way.

Happy for you all as well.......... I just can't wait to meet my little man!!!

Time is standing still - lol!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

it was for me rachm, i thought i will be induced at 2 weeks over and then i woke up today and thought i have now gone completely incontinent.. so it's true things can happen at any time, don't give up hope. I had no signs before this and now getting painfull BH but they only last for 15 seconds or so!


----------



## rachm

-Linn- said:


> it was for me rachm, i thought i will be induced at 2 weeks over and then i woke up today and thought i have now gone completely incontinent.. so it's true things can happen at any time, don't give up hope. I had no signs before this and now getting painfull BH but they only last for 15 seconds or so!

Ooooo - I bet you are soo excited. Good luck. :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

thanks I am... just looking at my notes wondering what number to ring lol!! think i will have a shower and breakfast now and then call hospital..... aaaaaahh I dont know what to do with myself, the excitement!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I feel like it is me..............................I am totally excited for you!!! Have just cancelled seeing my friend this morning as i won't be able to concentrate now!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH....................YEEHAA

Love you heaps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emma dont cancel anything hun, i am not in labour yet!! gosh i tell you i can't think straight anymore... but yeah for any of you who are interested :sex: for the last 2 nights and I woke up at 9 and my waters were leaking :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok will try that tonight xxxxxx
I can't concentrate either.............................Odd! I think you have given me your labour mushy brain vibes hun!!!

Ladies Linn will be keeping me updated, so i will keep you all updated as well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I will text you loads, you will wish I was updating you lol... still in bed now.. OH in the shower then I will go have breakfast and then off to the hospital, how relaxed I am lol... not in labour yet though!! getting painfull BH every 5-10-15 mins but they only last for 15 seconds each, but guess better than nothing! Midwife asked me what makes me think it's my waters.. I am sure they are now I already soaked 5 pads, 6 pairs of knickers and 3 pairs of pj bottoms now! Also getting snotty discharge with a little bit of blood!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn it is Labour hun.................or at least the beginning!
Will set up another thread for you if you like?


----------



## emmadrumm77

You got anyone to look after DD today?


----------



## -Linn-

wait until later when they confirmed it's my waters and i got a plan of action. i am quite sure it is but you never know... but god how incontinent would i have to be to leak so much liquid and it doesn't smell either :)


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> You got anyone to look after DD today?

we will take her now cause i will only have a speculum exam and then if it's labour i will be transferred to the delivery suit, but i know they wont transfer me.. so Oh can wait with her while i am being examined and then we will decide what we will do with her, we would have childcare for her though! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok as long as you are sure! Just remember that from my waters going with Abi was 5hrs till i had her and only 7 from the first painful bh.
You need to think about you as well, and for her, wouldn't want her to see you in pain hun.
Am only saying as my 2nd was so much quicker, and i wouldn't have had time to organise if i hadn't sorted out someone looking after her from the first period pain contraction!

Just have somneone on standby hun..................like from NOW!!!! Sorry babe, am just worried that you think it may take ages and suddenly it moves along quickly xxxxxxxxxxx

Love ya xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks we got someone, she is 30 mins away but I can always be at the hospital by myself for a bit while Oh sorts it out. I know it can be quick but if nothing happens MIL will be here all day as she wont leave and i cant be dealing with that.. she already rang me yesterday to ask if i got any twinges lol.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Wooohooooo go Linn!! Massive GOOD LUCK lets hope the contractions start soon and you don't have much waiting around to do 

I'll be checking on you later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Don't blame you! xxxx 
Well of you go hun and i want to be bombarded by text xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlepne

Wow I didn't expect that when I logged on!! Good luck Linn!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn that is soooo def your waters hun!!!!!! :dance: thats what i was like with DD1. told DTD worked!! hahahahahah

ohhhhhh its sooo exciting!!!!!!!

Missy is at 8cm ladies aswell, ive just updated on the other thread. they didnt have to induce her as she got to 8cm all on her own. isnt that fab?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Could you put that thread on here, can't find it x


----------



## E&L's mummy

yep here you go.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/340449-may-june-babies-3-babies-born.html

missy asked me to keep them updated but i dont think she will mind me keeping you guys informed too...she doenst want anything on FB tho in case you have her on there. xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh how fab E&L.. no induction for missy! thats what I am hoping that I will get contractions by myself so they wont stick that huge cannula in my arm tomorrow for induction. I just thought it stopped leaking but I was wrong and there went another pair of trousers lol... just had a shower now OH is making me some scrambled eggs and then I will go to the antenatal day unit to be assesssed! I will let Emma know asap what they said once I have been.


----------



## littlepne

Yeah don't think they can say it's not your waters now!

I have an ice pack wrapped in a facecloth on the bottom of my bump at the moment it's really itchy and there's a couple of marks where I was scratching. DH keeps shouting at me for itching lol


----------



## nesSAH

WELL LADIES!!


Baby girl came 18 days EARLY!! -on JUNE 2!! Had her at 10:07 a.m. Water broke @ 1:30 a.m & contractions stated @ 3:00 a.m.
LABOR WAS NATURAL- loong story, but 6 hours only!!

She is 6lbs 1 ounce (2.77kg) and beautiful! Will be back with my story plus pics!!

We are still in shock-lol!!!


----------



## littlepne

Congrats!!


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Nessah :) 

I am off to the hospital now... OMG I still can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

good luck hun.

i ment Go linn on fb as go linn go linn go linn :dance: i was cheering youb on not teeling you what tp do hehehehehe


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats nesSAH xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Do you have a name for your girl? xxx


----------



## lili24

Congrats Nessah! 

I'm so excited for Linn! She said the hospital have confirmed her waters have gone, and she will be induced tomorrow unless contractions start before then. Hopefully they will start later today :happydance:

Maybe you'll go on your due date too Emma lol xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili i hope so xxxx That would be great!


----------



## purple01

Congrats again Nessah!! :)

Sooo exciting, so many babies on the way and only 4 days to go for me too!! :happydance: xx


----------



## lili24

It sure would. It will be extra exciting when you go into labour because you are team yellow, I cant wait to find out which colour you've been cooking for so long! :happydance:

Linn convinced me she'd be going overdue again..!! Now I know my dream was defo a sign lol xx


----------



## Delilah

Omg I am so excited for Linn how fab for her waters to go on her due date and missy too. Congrats nessah xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

MW said Linn will prob go into labour today.................however she is now on her way home xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili..................................DREAM ABOUT ME THEN!!!!


----------



## -Linn-

thank you everybody you're so kind! i got home and now got contractions as well, they come often and are painfull but only lasting 10-15 seconds but better than nothing.. midwife also did another sweep and said she doesn't think I will need to be induced. If I do not go into proper labour I will have to ring the delivery suit at 7.45 in morning and was warned that they might not have beds and would then advise me what to do. WTF... if that happens I will complain. my waters went at 9 this morning so I don't want to be left forever :)


----------



## -Linn-

oh and E&L sorry but didn't mind anyway lol.. thought you meant for me to go to the hospital. 

yeah Lili dream about Emma, maybe her waters could go on your due date too... ouch contractions hurt!! I need to tidy my house now and do some laundry lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn.....................take it easy hun!!!
Am sure your body will do it all naturally for you now....................just relax and let it happen!


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn if they dont have beds you need to kick off hun cos 24 hours without water inreases the risk of infection. i think you will be fine tho hun. but get some rest too or you wont have the energy to push. xxxcome on little baby we wanna see you!!!!!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

thank you emma, I am getting contractions so hopefully they will be coming more regular. I am starving lol... just put laundry on, and now back to my computer.. cant concentrate anymore!


----------



## -Linn-

will do E&L I would not be happy being left any longer but i am happy about the prognosis of the midwife!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn...................me to. 
Just so happy that 1:- you have started off on your own. 2:- You are not overdue!!!

Amazing!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

see the power of E&L laying down the rules....told you all you would have your babies before my section date.....just need to work on Emma and D now hehehehe


----------



## -Linn-

I am amazed too and even if I have her tomorrow it will only be one day over.. tuesday at the latest in case induction would take long but doubt that! 

I just checked my notes, babies head is not fully engaged but low, cervix is 1 cm long and 1cm dilated and monitor was measuring contractions as well.. baby was a bit sleepy but got better after I had water.... aaaahh I am cramping all the time now but it is still mild!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right so Lili.......................you need to dream about me!!
E&L.....................come on do your magic on me!

Linn..................you will have her today...................i just know it!!! Am here anytime of the day and night hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

E&L I'm not due till 14th and u all need someone to update for u so I'll wait hon I'm so scared about the birth.....6/6 has a good ring to it c'mon baby :0) Linn this is so cool ur in labour this one will go quick, I was laughing last week about u both being on time and going into hospital with carrier bags lol reckon u'll b next em xxx


----------



## -Linn-

thanks delilah i thought they didnt call it labour until contractions are more regular, but i am getting there for sure. when dd wakes up we will go for a walk as i had lots of contractions when walking before. oh and my hospital bag is in the boot of the car no carrier bags :haha:.. OH and I started decorating our bathroom last night, i didn't go to bed until 2 am and now we will have to just put all the stuff back and finish next weekend when my mum comes. I am so happy my mum will get to meet the baby this time. last time i went so overdue she left the day before my induction. 

delilah i can imagine you are scared i am, but now that things are happening i am less scared than i was waiting for it. if someone told me last night that my waters would break in the morning i would have been crapping myself all night!!!


----------



## nesSAH

emmadrumm77 said:


> Congrats nesSAH xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Do you have a name for your girl? xxx


Anjola :) or Anjy for short

Thanks ladies!

All the best Linn!! I could not believe mine either, I was delusional for 24 hours-lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok D i will hang off for a bit on you then. just realised butterbean will be 10/6/10...how cool is that for a birthday. maybe daddy will remember then. he remembers the girls are Aug but cant remember the year or date bless him.

Emma......you know this baby wants to share birthdays with butterbean hun! all the cool kids do :haha: 

And Linn :hugs: hun cant wait to her what you have decided to call your little lady. and wieght also cos that is one awesome bump.


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn thats reassuring to know :o) I suppose when it happens you just want it to go quick xx

Lovely name Nessah

Linn you can have fresh pineapple to help - it works apparently wheh you start to dilate - I was panicky last week when the midwife said at antenatal that it helps speed labour - I told her I eat about 3 a week full fresh pineapples and always do but she said it was ok it wouldnt work until you were ready! 

I will update you on here when it happens or Paul will update whoever is still around by text but I wouldnt want it on facebook until we announce it just because of time differences with Paul's family - he doenst want them to find out via FB which I understand - we cant text some of them! But I will have to ask one of my bump sisters to be my update buddy when its my time

Linn is your fluid still leaking and does it hurt when it goes?

E&L I said that to Paul your baby is having a 10/6/10 birthday - I wouldnt mind that for Nathan too!

Mxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

D i know how cool would that be. bump and birthday buddies hehehehe i will text you just before i go down to theatre but will turn my phone off and hide it somewhere safe when i go down, so no little darling can "borrow" it. will update you when we get back to my little bed space and settled. wont be till after 12pm noon cos they dont start the list till then. im hoping im not last on the list tho as not allowed to drink from 8am. can cope with not eating but not drinking is gonna be hard.

yeh nothing on FB for me either please till me or hubby write something on there. hubby's parents are in france so we wanna get hold of them before going totally public to the extended family. i did my list last night of who needs a phone call and who we can text or FB. and wrote a list of emergancy numbers in case my mobile dies or something cos i dont know the french numbers off by heart etc.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it is leaking all the time DD when I cough more comes out, if i sit for a while it doesnt leak but then when I get up it comes out in a bigger gush... i was just saying to OH how it had stopped leaking and then I went for a wee got dressed got up, had a contraction and leaked about a pint (less but seemed like it), all through the pad knickers and trousers again.. i am actually running my tumble dryer now as i dont have too many maternity trousers that fit anymore!! the leaking waters are irritating but ok... I am sure you will be fine once things happen you get veeery excited and it stops you from being scared even when it hurts! Too much adrenaline lol.. I keep forgetting what I was going to do or say! 

E&L that is a fab birthday.. I still can't believe my waters broke on my due date, I would have NEVER thought that, but psychic Lili seems to have known all along lol


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

Riley Caden , born June 3rd 6lbs 13oz. . :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Dee on your beautiful baby boy :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

D........if I am not in labour, would be an honour to update for you on here. I wouldn't want anyone to update FB for me either.


----------



## -Linn-

I like updating on facebook but i dont got too many friends on there, all people that can know.. I always inform my relatives first before I post on there and everybody else can find out from there but would appreciate if noone mentions bnb on my page as i dont want curious relatives snooping round the forum.. I post too much private stuff on here!!


----------



## FritterFots

Lots of exciting stuff going on here today!!!!

Linn, I'm sooooooo happy for you!


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Emma and likewise if Linn isnt around then I can update for you xxx

Congrats Deee he is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Delilah

Linn take a final bump picture on your DUE DAY after your waters have gone for your album hon xx


----------



## -Linn-

I will do Delilah, how funny that I took one last night as well and I thought I would be painting my bathroom today :)


----------



## Delilah

lol well you were right - you said if you made lots of plans then things would happen :haha: :haha: what will you do tonight Linn, will you get OH to get you your favourite takeaway to celebrate? Have you told DD1 what's happening? sorry so many questions but I am so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

I got no idea what we will do, not sure about takeaway, had that last night but will be some kind of fast food and movie if i am not in a lot of pain :) i will be on here all day until i have to go to the hospital lol.. off for a little walk now to see if it makes the contractions worse!


----------



## Delilah

Enjoy your walk, I'll check in later xx


----------



## FritterFots

Enjoy your walk, Linn.


----------



## -Linn-

it was nice, was raining but we all had umbrellas and it was lovely as it was not too hot, still getting BHs but only every 10 mins and not lasting long... but hurting. I don't care... will just relax now and then go for induction tomorrow or if I go into labour tonight even better :) 

oh and yeah we told DD that the baby was coming soon, but I told her for a while so not sure she understands.. but she will be happy I'm sure :)


----------



## lili24

Congrats Dee! :happydance:

Go Linn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's gonna be a busy week this week for the Junebugs! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: :wohoo:

just had a text form Missy (she must have known i was worrying) Rhys was born by emergancy c-section and weighs 8lb 7 oz. dont know what time sorry. :dance: :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

oh congrats missy, shame she had the c-sec but as long mummy and baby are well all is good!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh she said he has been on the boob but she cant move so i think she a bit fed up with that. understandable really. no idea what happened but im sure she will do a story when she gets back. so pleased for her, its been a long wait. 

right Linn lets get this next junebug out!! :haha: 
and then Emma....are you on standby hun??? you next..i have spoken!! :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

E&L you are funny :) I am already worried about the whole breastfeeding malarkey too, but if it's doesn't work out bottles and formula milk are ready and I won't beat myself up about it then!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i know what you mean about BF. im trying soo hard not to set myself up for a huge upset if i cant manage it again. but i sooo want to be able to get at least a couple of days into baby. i envy women who can just whip a boob out and do it as easy as brushing thier hair. been wondering weather to start with the lanishol cream to get them prepared but dont want to fiddle too much with them and kick off another load of really bad BH or contractions or whever the hell has been happening over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## lili24

So happy for Missy! Welcome to the world Rhys! :happydance:

Linn don't worry, if you manage to breastfeed it will be brilliant but if not at least you tried. That's all you can do :hugs: I haven't even tried because I know it's not for me, so just be proud of yourself for wanting to give it a go!

Have you got a ball to bounce on tonight? :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&L i am exactly the same hun, i get jealous when i see women feeding babies that are already a few months old, cause i never lasted that long. a few days would be good, every little helps and I heard the colostrum got all the antibodies so is the most important... but I decided I will not beat myself up this time, i got my DD to look after and think of too!!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> So happy for Missy! Welcome to the world Rhys! :happydance:
> 
> Linn don't worry, if you manage to breastfeed it will be brilliant but if not at least you tried. That's all you can do :hugs: I haven't even tried because I know it's not for me, so just be proud of yourself for wanting to give it a go!
> 
> Have you got a ball to bounce on tonight? :)

sometimes I think I shouldnt even try but I want to, but admit I will not hang in there with painfull nipples for weeks and if it will be like that I'm quitting straight away!!! yeah got a ball, good idea, will get it down in a minute! OH is cooking me dinner now... how lovely for a few days I can get waited on!


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i promised myself i wouldnt beat myself up last time and i think if DD2 hadnt ended up in special care i wouldnt have felt sooo bad. it was hard seeing the nurses do stuff for her and leaving at night. 

Lilli...im sorry hun. i dont feel ive talked to you in ages. how you feeling now? so pleased Layla is doing well. cant wait to get over to the other thread and we can all be in one place again. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Linn met to ask...is OH getting excited????


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol about his mate taking him for a drink once i had the baby :haha:.. at least he has taken over here, I think he is still surprised I am not overdue, he is being very good, but still a men :rofl:


----------



## E&L's mummy

typical bloke!! mine realised last night he isnt gonna miss any of the TT so he is a happy teddy. i do feel for him tho cos he has got his maths GCSE exam tomorrow afternoon and friday morning...what a week to have them!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats to missy xxx

I will try to breastfeed I hope I can manage it...

I got my ball to sit on for an hour every night for my posture not bounced on it though too frightened to kick start things lol 

Lili seems forever ago when u had layla xxx


----------



## lili24

Linn you make me laugh :lol: 

I know D! Time has never gone so fast.. She changes every day and it's amazing but scary. I find it so crazy that you all have your babies, probably the same size as layla in your bellies, and soon you will get to meet them! It's the best feeling in the world! I won't start cheerleading for you yet though, but next week I will :lol: :lol:

I know E&L, I feel the odd one out cos laylas been here for ages now, I can't wait til you all have your babies too! I feel good now, my scar is still quite sensitive but definitely healing well, the blood just won't stop though :nope: I still have to wear maternity pads cos it's so heavy, annoying!! When is your pre-op? x

Layla is lying on my belly and I seriously wonder how she ever fitted in there!!


----------



## lili24

Good luck to your lovely hubby for the exams too hun x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili....... Have really missed you Hun! As the other girls said will be fab for us all to be able to chat "babies" soon! 
E&L...... Do your magic, am ready!!!

Congrats Missy xxxx

Linn..........hurry up am so impatient xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

With DD1 I was one of those ladies you envied with bf. It came so naturally to me, and did till she was 6months. Was such a shock when I had probs with DD2. Will try this time and just hope I can, but it's not the end of if I can't xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Lili...........pre-op is on wed which is a little late for my liking but nowt i can do about it. i think i bled for about 6 weeks with DD2 hun. only about 3 with DD1 but thats cos they really hoovered me out cos i didnt stop bleeding on the table. 

Emma...im sending the vibes hun. i keep dreaming about you lot going into labour, think im worrying about you all. keep waking up. was hard last night as i was listening out for my mobile for news from Missy. 

i hope hubby does ok with his exams...feel very selfish sometimes, all ive been talking about and planning or sorting out is stuf to do with the baby. keep having to remind myself he is doing them...i so hope he passes them, for him. it wouls be such a confidence boost for him after spending years being told he was thick....his dyslexia wasnt diagnosed till he was in his late 20's after me pushing him to get tested. its made such a difference to the help he has got when doing courses. that and his funky green glasses to stop the letters jumping on the page.


----------



## E&L's mummy

update from missy in the other thread ladies xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Awww Lili how lovely when they are laying on you, isn't it? 

I am really not looking forward to the bleeding, it lasted for 6 weeks with DD then 2 weeks off then I had my first period and that was sooooo strong I didn't believe it, but the next periods were all like pre birth again. 

Emma I would love to hurry up but thinking I will need to go in to have the drip tomorrow morning, will survive though, at least it's not much longer now :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

off to bed ladies. see you in the morning xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

good night xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lol


----------



## -Linn-

what you laughing at? 

for some reason i feel so sick tonight.... ewwww dont know what thats supposed to mean now!


----------



## -Linn-

my contractions have stopped and I just threw up my entire dinner :cry: scared of the big cannula tomorrow, so praying I will wake up with contractions in the night! I'm so tired but can't go to bed yet, I just can't sleep now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn go to sleep. Cannula will be fine. I expect a txt in the night to say u on ur way to hosp!

That lol was lots of love not laughs xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hopefully emma, will definitely text when I'm going to hospital, going to bed soon.. still watching come dine with me for a bit :) will be boring at the hospital tomorrow should I not go into labour!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn signing off bnb now. Am on iPhone all night! Love ya xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Oh Linn, I'm sure you can't sleep. So much on your mind! But you have to try to rest so you won't be worn out tomorrow. 

Do you think it's just nerves making you sick or what?


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Emma good night :hugs: 


dont think so fritter, was feeling like it soon after dinner (which I am sure was perfectly fine) but now it's all out I am feeling better, just a bit shaky from the throwing up! Just had a painfull BH, wish they would be coming faster.


----------



## rebecca410

Hi Everyone,

Is anyone else overdue, I was due on the Thursday gone and nothing :(. Really feeling quite down wasn't too bad until today and been crying and feeling sorry for myself allday I really don't want to be induced I just want it to happen naturally. Anyone got any tips on taking my mind off this please. I know its going to be worth it in the end I just want to meet my little fella.

Thanks

p.s sure he is playing games with me been having early symptom signs for days :( he is a little monkey :)


----------



## Delilah

Good luck in the morning Linn xxx


----------



## Elle Number 4

Charlotte Cate was born by elective c-section on June 1st. 
She was born at 11:54am and weighed 6lb 10oz.
We were told to expect a big 9lb++ baby, so she was a real surprise! Turns out I had a lot of fluid. She is perfect and the boys adore her.
 



Attached Files:







cu.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









cc.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kailm

rebecca410 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is anyone else overdue, I was due on the Thursday gone and nothing :(. Really feeling quite down wasn't too bad until today and been crying and feeling sorry for myself allday I really don't want to be induced I just want it to happen naturally. Anyone got any tips on taking my mind off this please. I know its going to be worth it in the end I just want to meet my little fella.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s sure he is playing games with me been having early symptom signs for days :( he is a little monkey :)

I was due thursday too and still waiting now, apart from alot of BH I have had nothing, and like you feel really down. I wish i could give some tips for keeping your mind off it but can't think of anything!!! hope your LO gets a move on for you!


----------



## -Linn-

kailm you're online late! my contractions started when i got into bed 2 hrs ago, just deciding when it gets bad enough to go the hospital, they told me when contractions are lasting longer than a minute... they are not, but they are coming very often!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies 
Linn on way to hosp. It's 3am here. Contractions lasting 30secs but just too painful for her now, and very frequent.
Sending you big loves Hun xxxx


----------



## aliss

rebecca410 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is anyone else overdue, I was due on the Thursday gone and nothing :(. Really feeling quite down wasn't too bad until today and been crying and feeling sorry for myself allday I really don't want to be induced I just want it to happen naturally. Anyone got any tips on taking my mind off this please. I know its going to be worth it in the end I just want to meet my little fella.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s sure he is playing games with me been having early symptom signs for days :( he is a little monkey :)

Me too :cry: Also due last Thursday!! The symptoms are sooo annoying!!


----------



## FritterFots

Aliss, Rebecca, and Kalim -- I can only imagine that you ladies are so ready to have those babies out, but I have no advice, only hugs for you. I've never been overdue, but as I sit here at 38+2, this is the most pregnant I've ever been, and I nearly can't stand myself with being so miserable and ready. Best of luck to you ladies.

Emma, thanks for updating. And at 3am!! You are really dedicated, lol! I've got my fingers crossed that it all goes smoothly and quickly for her.

Elle, congratulations on that cutie pie! And I love her name.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn has reached 9cm ladies! (6am)
Going mental on gas and air!
Won't be long now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn has had her baby. 6.10am
will make another thread for her, so you can all do your comments for her on there xxx
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...inn-baby-girl-arrived-6-10am.html#post5664029


----------



## lili24

I nearly fell out of bed when I got her text! Looks like it was a very quick labour, so happy for her! 

Congratulations Linn, her name is beautiful too x x x x


----------



## SylvieB

congrats on all the new arrivals.
and knew the short contractions could still work, so happy for linn!
been feeling like crap all night. really dizzy, when i close my eyes i feel like everything's spinning. gonna call my doctor in a min to find out whether that might just be a side effect from the contraction drip they gave me on sat. feeling sick too :( hope it goes away soon...


----------



## Delilah

Me too didn't expect that text from Linn this morning im so happy for her having a good and quick labour and love the name too :0))))

Congrats Elle gorgeous baby and name x


----------



## Delilah

Ok Emma u next now :0)))) xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fine by me Hun xxxxx


----------



## littlepne

More due date babies please!! Or before would be nice :) Like, today lol


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I'm having more show today, kind of the same as Thursday/ Friday, I wish my body wouldn't tease me like this. I really don't want the 3rd sweep, neither do I want a formal induction so come on baby Ethan!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fingers crossed charlotte...................am sure you will be fine. Your body has already started xx
Congrats to Dee.........Elle and Linn for your babies..............will now update list x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks Emma!! I feel you need to pop next.... xxxx


----------



## hayley_willis

Good Morning Ladies, sorry to butt in but was just after some advice.

I am due on Wednesday and for the past 3 days I have had a dull period pain in my back and a lot of BH's (not too painful just un comfortable but very tight). I have been getting them a lot worse at night and last night they were taking my breath away. It's disappeared this morning minus the dull back ache, With this being my first I wasn't sure if this is all part of the warm up or I could be in slow labour? Has anyone else experianced this? xx


----------



## Delilah

Yeah c'mon Ethan, you today and Emma tomorrow - hope Tash is in labour with not hearing from her too

Sorry Hayley I have had no symptoms yet and knowing my pregnancy and how symptom free I've been I worry if I will know when I'm starting too - good luck

OK I'm out at meetings for the rest of today so will check in later - had a fallout with Paul this morning about driving to clients he is only concerned but FFS.... I am pregnant not an invalid... anyway should be a good day I have my midwife appt at 1.50pm between meetings and then am meeting some girlfriends for an early dinner tonight xx


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations Dee, Elle and Linn!!!!
I'm due tomorrow,please arrive on time baby!
Hope all you June mummies are well xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tillykins..................i am also due tomorrow hun xxxxxx

Charlotte..............send me labour vibes xxx

Haley............i also get these pains............it is just your body telling you that you are so close now! I get it more in the evenings, but it is just my body aching from the day!!!


----------



## hayley_willis

Thank you, good luck with your labour xx


----------



## tillykins

OOOOO!!!! Emma, how are you feeling? Any signs yet? x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

:dust: Arww Emma hun, defo sending all the labour vibes I can!! xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tilly......................nope not a thing! xxx
Thanks charlotte x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

hayley_willis said:


> Good Morning Ladies, sorry to butt in but was just after some advice.
> 
> I am due on Wednesday and for the past 3 days I have had a dull period pain in my back and a lot of BH's (not too painful just un comfortable but very tight). I have been getting them a lot worse at night and last night they were taking my breath away. It's disappeared this morning minus the dull back ache, With this being my first I wasn't sure if this is all part of the warm up or I could be in slow labour? Has anyone else experianced this? xx


Hey Hun,

I've had a lot of BH's and backache, I think its a warm up xx :thumbup:


----------



## tillykins

emmadrumm77 said:


> Tilly......................nope not a thing! xxx
> Thanks charlotte x

No, me neither, had very strong pains the other day which have gone, i just feel very nauseous today! Dont know whether that is a sign or whether it is just wishful thinking x


----------



## AnnieRa

tillykins said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Tilly......................nope not a thing! xxx
> Thanks charlotte x
> 
> No, me neither, had very strong pains the other day which have gone, i just feel very nauseous today! Dont know whether that is a sign or whether it is just wishful thinking xClick to expand...


Had the same yesterday, Very bad backache, tummy pains and thought I was going to be sick at the car boot.. Didn't bother me as I thought it was the start. Even dragged the OH home to try and 'Induce me' ;) All pains gone now though, bummer.


----------



## tillykins

AnnieRa said:


> tillykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Tilly......................nope not a thing! xxx
> Thanks charlotte x
> 
> No, me neither, had very strong pains the other day which have gone, i just feel very nauseous today! Dont know whether that is a sign or whether it is just wishful thinking xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Had the same yesterday, Very bad backache, tummy pains and thought I was going to be sick at the car boot.. Didn't bother me as I thought it was the start. Even dragged the OH home to try and 'Induce me' ;) All pains gone now though, bummer.Click to expand...


Aw hugs :hugs:, its rubbish when you think its going to happen !


----------



## E&L's mummy

oooo first time ive been able to log on today!!! gonna toddle off to the other thread and have a read. so pleased for Linn. :hugs:


----------



## TashTash

Afternoon girls :)

I haven't went into labour and I'm still very pregnant haha

hopsital appt went fine yesterday, baby is still chilling quite nicely in there. Then we went out for italian the to the modern art circus which was amazing! All acrobatics, singing, moterbike action! It was really hot and noisy but even that didn't convince the munchkin to come out! 

I was back at the hospital this morning, baby is still in chillsville! But the dr said I have to phone the delivery ward in the morning and see if they have a free bed for me to be induced :D he said if they are busy they may give me a pill to help things along and the send me home, otherwise I'll be admitted and be there until they can convince Nethan to come out! I am now terrified at the thought of giving birth hopefully in the next 48 hours! I'm really exited at the same time and can't wait to meet me wee man, but scared about the bit in the middle - which is only made worse by the very exited nana and grandad we have staying with us just now!!!! 

Neil has also just informed me were having a world cup BBQ and party at our house on saturday as the bar in work has been closed due to the single lads being bad boys! I'm pretty annoyed, my best friend was in when I was just informed of this and she told dh that I need time to rest after having the baby and that having a party so soon may not be a good idea, to which neil replied "it's alright, tash is ninja and I need to show my boy off to the lads!" this I suppose is one of the joys of being an army wife in a section of nearly all single lads who all live in the blocks on camp! I have reluctantly agreed but told him they are not allowed to "hang one on" but I have a feeling his mum and dad will go mad when they find out his plans and put a stop to it. Originally there was going to be a BBQ at work, which we were going to and then the football would be in the works bar - but we were going to come home and watch it here! 

Aaaahhhh well, suppose we will have to see what happens over the next couple of days and when the baby comes! 

X x x


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh Tash put your foot down hun...my hubby is on a sqn of mostly single lads and there is no way in hell i would be throwing a party now or straight after baby is born. let them sort it out for themselves, they shouldnt have been naughty and lost the bar. either that or it will give the inlaws something to do...they can organise it all hehehehehe
anywho :hugs: to keep you going xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Thanks :) 

I very much doubt Neil will back down over this party thing now, he is far too exited! Think I may tell him no kids are welcome though as I usually let them go into my room to watch a DVD/play the wii or playstation, which means upstairs gets trashed aswell as downstairs and the garden with the lads! 

Right now all I can think about is giving birth :S, I think it has only really sunk in how he is goin to come out!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh hun i feel for you...the things we do as forces wives eh?? should be us getting the fecking tour medals i reckon :haha:

on the giving birth front im not much help im afraid as i havent managed to do it that way. if its any concelation im crapping myself just as much hun about thursday but they ant stay in there till they hit 18....altho i do wonder if that would be easier at times lol. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple01

Had my last scan this morning (I worked out during whole pregnancy i've had 25-30 scans! :dohh:). Our little mans estimated weight is 7lbs 10ozs! So a very good weight considering he'll be delivered a little early.

I have to have a little moan though: I had to have steroid injections for his lungs (uncommon to have these as he'll be delivered at 38 weeks but with heart prob they are just covering all bases) so had 1st one today, and was meant to go for 2nd tomorrow. However they had ran out of the common steroid injections so instead of having 2 (24 hours apart) I have to have 4 (12 hours apart). That means I have to go to labour ward tonight at 9:30pm, then clinic tomorrow 9:30am, and labour ward tomorrow night at 9:30pm! Argh! Just can't believe how many appointments i've had to have already so could have done without more. Oh well not long to go, only 3 days to go til c-section :happydance: feeling a little nervous but v excited now :) 

E&L: Can't believe we get to meet our babies on Thursday!!! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

purple01 said:


> Had my last scan this morning (I worked out during whole pregnancy i've had 25-30 scans! :dohh:). Our little mans estimated weight is 7lbs 10ozs! So a very good weight considering he'll be delivered a little early.
> 
> I have to have a little moan though: I had to have steroid injections for his lungs (uncommon to have these as he'll be delivered at 38 weeks but with heart prob they are just covering all bases) so had 1st one today, and was meant to go for 2nd tomorrow. However they had ran out of the common steroid injections so instead of having 2 (24 hours apart) I have to have 4 (12 hours apart). That means I have to go to labour ward tonight at 9:30pm, then clinic tomorrow 9:30am, and labour ward tomorrow night at 9:30pm! Argh! Just can't believe how many appointments i've had to have already so could have done without more. Oh well not long to go, only 3 days to go til c-section :happydance: feeling a little nervous but v excited now :)
> 
> E&L: Can't believe we get to meet our babies on Thursday!!! xxx

oh hun what a pain!!! but worth it for little one.
and im in denial!! :haha: got too much to get sorted between now and thurs....got my preop to get thru too....more blood oh deep joy!!


----------



## FritterFots

I'm kind of in denial, too, E&L. Mine is just a day behind yours and one minute I'm so excited and buzzing about trying to make sure everything is ready (it's not) and the next minute it's like I feel like I have all the time in the world.

Do you ladies know that I don't even have my bag packed yet? Someone slap some sense into me, please!


----------



## E&L's mummy

get your bag done fritter..honestly you will feel sooo much more ready if you do. its not like you need to pack a huge amount with it being a section but it did make me feel more in control of events. just got the moses basket made up this afternoon which feels very final and exciting all rolled into one.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!!!
How is everyone?

So thrilled to hear Linn had an uneventful labour, she deserves it!!! Will try to find the thread now. Don't even know her baby's name :-(

Things are OK here, had a really rough time with loads of various complications. Needless to say, my gut feeling was right and babies can't fit through my pelvis. Will write it all out in a birth story. Definitely elective C-section for me next time!!!

Tried keeping Delilah posted during the entire 2 days, but since the Labour and Delivery ward is literally in the middle of the hospital with no windows, the reception for cell phones was really crappy! Didn't even realize she wasn't receiving my emails until after the C-section :-( So sorry to have worried you all and thank you for thinking of me!!!

Zoëlle is adorable, having as much hiccups out of the womb as inside. She's taken to breast feeding like a pro, I'm the one that had a lot of learning to do! Gained back almost all her birth weight by discharge at day of life #3 (born at 3.19 kg, discharged at 3.18 kg) so I must be doing something right. Breast feeding hurts like hell for the first few days, I'm still in pain from the milk coming in, but I'm so determined that it will work out. My friends who BF'ed reassured me that it all gets better after 7 days, so hanging in there!

I love being a mother! I also would not have made it without my mom's help and DH's help, both have been life savers 
OK, off to find Linn's thread now, and loads of labour dust for everyone!!!

Hugs,
CJ


----------



## Delilah

Afternoon everyone I saw Linn's little girl she is adorable she said she will post more pictures later.

CJ check your email I updated you on Linn early this morning with all the details, will resend to be sure now - happy birthday to you :flower:

I had my 39 week mw appt today she said all is fine. I go back at 40 weeks and she said if a woman asks for a sweep at 40 weeks they have to do it even though they dont offer until 40+5 - I asked about induction too 40+12 here. I will ask for the sweep if no progress before hand!

Such an exciting time for us Junebugs!!! CJ did you see the thread Emma set up for Junebug moms in Baby Club - Junebugs 2010 I think.

Going to leave the office now have dinner at 6.30pm.

CJ I think the last email when you were in labour was when they moved you to a birthing room then nothing until we saw the comment on your facebook from a friend!

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ and E&L have PM you on FB with the name of Linn's baby xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:-( Sorry about that... Seems Facebook was connecting better than regular email or even text for some odd reason!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ.......................bf is painful for a week, just your nipples adjusting to being sucked all day long :wacko: Once they harden up a bit it is lovely and such a special bond. I hope you manage it ok......................i hope i do to xxx


----------



## Delilah

Linn sent a text to say she's waiting to be sent home and will upload her birth story later, oh will post pics in a while on Facebook xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Emma seeing as you seem to have a fairly good idea on the BF side of things.....should i give my nipples a bit of TLC with some lanishol between now and thurs and get them ready???


----------



## lili24

HELLO CJ!!!!!!! I've missed you!!!!!! Happy Birthday <3

E&L I'm so friggin excited for you!! When did it get to 3 days!?

Fritter, pack that bag :) I bet you will feel much more prepared once it's done.. It's not like you even need to pack much since your hospital provides most stuff for the baby :)
 
Linns baby is beautiful and already looks like her big sister I think x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would start using it when you start bf. Won't do any harm though, but I have put the cream in my bag and will use if needed? 
So looking forward to seeing pics of linn's princess. She said DD1 just adours her, which is fab. X


----------



## lili24

I feel so happy yet sad that everyone is so close to having their babies, it's like the end of an era! It would be weird if I ever got pregnant again and didn't have you lot to share it with!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks Emma. xxxx

it is the end of an era for me Lili....this is my last baby ever!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hello all, hope everyone is ok

Just to let you know baby Lily was born at 223pm on 4th June, weighing 8lb 3oz.

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations Mrs G xxxxxxx

E&L...................me 2 hun....................very odd. 3 is enough for me but it is sad as well xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i would love a whole brood in some respects but dont want to risk a fourth section. that and the bank balance would have a heartattack lol.


----------



## lili24

Congratulations Mrs G! Welcome Lily <3 

Awwwww ladies! Remember I said I'd never do it again? I already would ha ha ha xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hehehe Lili i said that when i got back on the ward after DD2 lol. 

i cant wait to see piccies of Linn's little girl on FB......*taps foot* lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

She is adourable!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

If i have missed anyone on the list at the front.......................do let me know xxx


----------



## lili24

She's gorgeous! Wonder what time she'll be home? She only had one stitch too because of a small graze! 

How did your hubbys exam go hun?


----------



## lili24

Emma what are you doing online.. go and bounce on your ball whilst eating a hot curry and then have sex. We want to meet your baby lol!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks for asking Lili..... not too bad he thinks. he knows he lost a couple of marks cos his pertractor(sp?) wasnt in his box. must have fallen into his bag, so he couldnt do a couple of questions. im soo proud of him. its a really hard week for him to get his head in the game. i had to phone him to come back and get the paperwork he needed for his extra time. think friday is gonna be harder after thurdays events.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh yeah sorry :rofl:
Bounce, curry, sex, rasp leaf tea, EPO up the doo dah...............gonna be a busy night!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

huge bag full of vibes from here Emma.....you have to have this baby before i go in cos im not sure i can get on here on my mobile in hospital.....


----------



## lili24

:rofl: :rofl:

I hope he gets a good mark hun, sounds like he has worked really hard for it xx


----------



## nightkd

Well done for sticking with BF'ing CJ! My mum has been saying over and over "Breast feeding is really uncomfortable to start with, so you need to stick with it!!" I fully intend to... Hopefully it'll go to plan because I'm really looking forward to it (and about to buy a breast pump! :lol:)..

Congrats Linn!

I'm just checking in - nothing much to report. DH was convinced I was going into labour yesterday, so we spent Saturday getting some last bits and pieces just in case - he was in a mood all day and pissed me off and was completely disrespectful to me, so I said I wanted to punch him the face....as you do :rofl: Long story short! Then yesterday I was really sick in the morning..... Having cramps, but not as much as I have had... Getting a bit impatient now!! We have said Tuesday or Thursday now, guess we'll see how that pans out!!

Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, cat is behaving much better now (now that DH is actually dealing with him and not just leaving it to me and undermining my efforts...) so I'm actually getting sleep!! :shock: :thumbup: Which is putting me in a much better mood! :p

Bean still moving around a LOT, but mostly head down...which is the important thing!

Think I have a yeast infection, which is great fun....but it should be treated by the garlic thing I'm doing, except I can't face putting another clove up there because it was SO horrible last time!! :dohh::lol:

Annnnnnnnnnnd, was dtd with DH the other night and I swear he was hitting my cervix...felt like it was pretty darn low down!! It's been a while! :lol: I'm probably going to have a feel around up there later on (feel better now I'm 38 weeks by MY dates) and see if I can tell if anything's going on....

Rambling, nothing interesting to say....I'm still pregnant basically!! :rofl:

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend :)

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello I got home just before 7 :) what a malarkey that was for them to let me home. Havent read anything yet but wanted to say thanks will catch up later when my DD is in bed. I am very happy and feeling totally great - not like I gave birth this morning! 

Will come back later with a pic and birth story. xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Evening all, wow so many births I am thrilled for you! Just to let you know I had an early anomaly scan today and we are on team blue! I'm so excited and really feel like we might get an actual baby at the end of this :D

Love and kisses to mummies, bumps and babies from me and my little man xxxxxxx


----------



## rachm

Tulip said:


> Evening all, wow so many births I am thrilled for you! Just to let you know I had an early anomaly scan today and we are on team blue! I'm so excited and really feel like we might get an actual baby at the end of this :D
> 
> Love and kisses to mummies, bumps and babies from me and my little man xxxxxxx

Welcome to team blue so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

awww Tulip!! this day keeps getting better and better...sooo happy for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Hello Linn! :) :) :) :)

It's fabulous news Nic.. A brother for Ruby. How wonderful :cloud9: :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Mrs G and Tulip - team blue is cool, hope you find a name you like for your little man soon :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

E&L your DH has a hard week ahead but hopefully butterbean's arrival wont distract him from his exam on Friday

Emma - I hope you're working through your list lol that would be so fab if your little baby decided to come tomorrow, or at least start labour tomorrow xx

I had a nice meal with my friends although one of them is the oracle on everything child-related and went on and on and on and on about what happens now even though I told her that the mw said different lol she means well!

Welcome home with DD2 Linn love the picture of both your girls on FB xx

Charlotte, Tash? Any news? Chief's Wife any news since you stopped your meds?

Good luck Purple the steroids will be for your little man's comfort that's all :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm hopping over to FB for a while as I elevate my cankles....

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

hi lili! i posted the whole story now, https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...s/345037-linn-baby-girl-arrived-6-10am-2.html but it's long and boring be warned! 

my baby doesnt want to feed she doesnt wake up, not had anything since 5, should I worry now? she is sleeping on me right now!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats for Team Blue Tulip!! :)

I am potentially buying waayyyyyyy too many cloth diapers now :dohh::lol:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn..................trust your instincts! She will be fine xxx

Tulip......................Go team blue hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

E&L's mummy, i am so jealous you get to meet your baby girl on my EDD :rofl: my LO will probably keep me waiting again :haha: x


----------



## karamel

Congrats -Linn- :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> hi lili! i posted the whole story now, https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...s/345037-linn-baby-girl-arrived-6-10am-2.html but it's long and boring be warned!
> 
> my baby doesnt want to feed she doesnt wake up, not had anything since 5, should I worry now? she is sleeping on me right now!

Linn, although she may just be exhausted from her speedy arrival, I would call your pediatrician. If she doesn't wake up to feed that could be concerning, for example lead to neonatal jaundice due to dehydration, amongst other things!

I will also write up my birth story but not tonight! B-day dinner


----------



## purple01

Congrats Mrs G! xxx

E&L: Only 2 days for us to go!! I think i've been too organised, everything is ready and i've got nothing left to do. Didn't sleep too well (which is why im on at this time!) not sure if it was because I was uncomfortable or because I just had so many things going round in my head. Can't believe im going to be a mummy in a couple of days!

Fritter: Only 3 days for you so get that bag packed!! :) xx


----------



## TashTash

Just a quick one to let you girls know, I think I'm in labour, having pains every 4-6 mins lasting about 40 sec. Had to phone hospital to get booked in for induction this morning anyway and they have told me to go straight in so I'm just getting myself together and leaving. 

X x


----------



## purple01

Ooo good luck Tash!! Hope all goes well and you have an easy labour xx


----------



## tillykins

TashTash said:


> Just a quick one to let you girls know, I think I'm in labour, having pains every 4-6 mins lasting about 40 sec. Had to phone hospital to get booked in for induction this morning anyway and they have told me to go straight in so I'm just getting myself together and leaving.
> 
> X x

Exciting !!!!!
Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## tillykins

Officially my due date today!! I am so excited and jittery but i know its not going to happen today.Feeling really emotional about it...how silly!:wacko:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tash.......................at last hun xxx Take care and i hope all goes well x

Yay Tilly!!! And Ria xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Today is D Day for us xxxxx

Hmmmmm what to do to waste the time away?


----------



## Delilah

Oooh good luck Tash, hope its a good experience for you xx

Linn how did last night go with feeding/sleeping? Bet it seems a bit surreal that you are home with DD2 already! :hugs:

CJ cant wait to read your story too, hope you enjoyed your birthday meal

Emma/Tillykins maybe it will start later, Linn didnt expect to go into labour on her due date either,

2 days for Purple and E&L - OMG!!!! Nothing is happening here apart from the usual but I still have 6 days to EDD so not expecting it to. Might try to book myself in for a hair appt before though as I'm in the office all day tomorrow so will be able top pop out for a few hours.

I'm in Leeds today, got to get the train at 10am so will love you and leave you for now - hope to catch up on exciting news later!

Lots of labour dust to those who need it :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Mx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Delilah said:


> Congrats Mrs G and Tulip - team blue is cool, hope you find a name you like for your little man soon :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> E&L your DH has a hard week ahead but hopefully butterbean's arrival wont distract him from his exam on Friday
> 
> Emma - I hope you're working through your list lol that would be so fab if your little baby decided to come tomorrow, or at least start labour tomorrow xx
> 
> I had a nice meal with my friends although one of them is the oracle on everything child-related and went on and on and on and on about what happens now even though I told her that the mw said different lol she means well!
> 
> Welcome home with DD2 Linn love the picture of both your girls on FB xx
> 
> Charlotte, Tash? Any news? Chief's Wife any news since you stopped your meds?
> 
> Good luck Purple the steroids will be for your little man's comfort that's all :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm hopping over to FB for a while as I elevate my cankles....
> 
> Mxx

Gosh so much to catch up on....

Me, lots more symptoms, back ache, been on the toilet lots, a bit more plug - but BH's have been quite mild, nothing special! This is worse than waiting for a BFP!!

Hope you enjoyed your meal CJ :flower:

Good luck Tash! :thumbup:

You too E&L and Purple :hugs:

Tilly, Ria & Emma - you never know, today maybe the day huns :shrug:

Hope your little one has started feeding again Linn :winkwink:

Chat later & good luck to everyone who needs it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlepne

Good luck Tash and congrats Mrs G!!

Congrats to Tulip too!

I know what you mean about waiting around charlotte, and I haven't even had any symptoms yet!

MW again this morning, nothing much has changed from last week, just bigger! She recommended I eat little and often to try and help with the sickness - sounds like a good excuse to snack all day! Back again next week - or hopefully not!!

Anything going on due date ladies??? Someone must be using up all my labour symptoms!! :haha:

kd: I keep justifying the nappy buying by telling myself I'll sell some when we get the hang of it lol

cj: have you started with your reuseables yet? Glad everything's going well


----------



## -Linn-

thanks CJ there was no need to call the doctor anymore lol she woke up when i was ready to sleep and then fed for ages. i put her down at 1 and then she wke at six fed for a bit back to sleep from 7-9 and she has just gone to sleep. I am not sure about the feeding right now. I only seem to be able to BF in the day but at night it just doesn't work!!! How are you getting on with feeding? 

Hope you had a fab bday dinner with lots of nice gifts!

tash good luck and charlotte lots of labour dust to you, sounds promising!

Delilah is right I never expected to go into labour on my due date or just a few minutes afterwards reallly! 

Emma you are due today... hope things will happen soon!


----------



## chief's wife

E&L and Purple- good luck
Tash- lots of labour dusts to you
Emma and tilly- congrats on your due date
D-hugs
Linn- glad you are already home with your baby. congrats. just feed her the way you can and how you can. hugs


----------



## lili24

Good luck Tash!!!!! :happydance:

Linn you need a new ticker :) 

x


----------



## lili24

Linn I posted on your thread to you x

This thread has gone quiet.. !! We are ready for the next arrival now please.. !!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree gone quiet Lili, I already want to quit BF now, I feel like baby and me not so happy. But will wait for a few more days. 

yeah next arrival please!!


----------



## lili24

See how you get on over the next few days. If you have to quit then don't worry :hugs: it's more important that you're both happy. Xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah but OH is encouraging me not to, he knows I will be upset if I do, just like last time! She just cries.. she doesn't want to BF it seems, or not like she doesn't want to, but if DD wakes her up by being loud she cries for milk and then it just won't work. At the hospital yesterday we had so much peace and quiet I could feed her before she would cry when I would be able to tell that she was hungry. But here it doesn't seem to work. I gave her some formula milk today! I will keep trying for now.


----------



## nightkd

Well, I was convinced I was having contractions last night - really quite intense period pains every 6 minutes - woke me up a couple of times...but lo and behold, I wake up this morning and NOTHING. :dohh:

People are taking bets on when I'm going to pop now and the earliest is like the 13th or something.... I still have feelings about the 10th/11th, but it might just be wishful thinking.. Come on baby!! I'm tempted to try out the hypnobabies 'come out baby' track, but if Bean is comfy in there and still doing something, I don't want to disturb her!

xx


----------



## chief's wife

congrats margi. i just saw that you have had your bubs, well done


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Jordicia


----------



## emmadrumm77

I want to be next!!! I won't be but would be fab if i was! xx
Today is nearly up so as i thought i am going to be late for the 3rd time.................Grrrrr


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry Emma! But it might not be that late! :hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

congrats haley.


----------



## chief's wife

congrats nessah


----------



## chief's wife

Deee Riley-congrats. fab baby boy


----------



## Delilah

I am on a train on my way home and am very hungry but now feel sick after having eaten a packet of crisps and THREE bars of chocolate why did I do that.... because it was 3 bars for £1.20 in the train station shop grrrr. 

Emma I can imagine how frustrated you are but I dont think you'll go as late as DD1&2 I think we will have Tash today or tomorrow and then a flurry on Thursday - E&L, you, Charlotte, and Tilly plus maybe Ria (is she ok not read her for a while)? 10.6.10 is a great birthday, would like that now for Nathan but dont think so! Then maybe KD & Littlepne on Friday! 

I have an achy bump, it is getting more difficult to walk/waddle now - have moved my meetings for Friday to Thursday so I just have one day out of the office at clients and can be in the office tomorrow and Friday. Got a hair appointment tomorrow lunchtime too :thumbup:

Paul is convinced that Nathan will decide to come during the USA & England game which would be quite fitting given he will have dual nationality for both countries lol - hope not though! 

We have parentcraft tomorrow night (they are bathing a real live baby) and then dinner with different friends on Thursday and Friday nights. No plans at all for the weekend, if no sign of baby coming we will go into Manchester on Saturday to watch the game on one of the outdoor big screens if the weather is nice.

I am supposed to be at a women in business networking event tonight but I think I will not go - it starts at 7pm and I am due to get a cab there straight off the train, have no motivation to do this so may decide to be selfish!


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Missy


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah you are amazing, rest rest rest, you will need your energy for the birth. It can happen very fast. I swear I had no signs I woke up went to the toilet and waters ran down my legs... it can happen at any time now, so do be selfish and stay home tonight :hugs:


----------



## lnic1970

Hi girls :) 

firstly, a huge congratulations to everyone who has had their little Junebugs already, hope you are all good and babies doing well...

Update for me - booked in for a c-section on Monday (14th) as LO is breech so there is no way im getting a crack at VBA2C. I was disappointed at first but now I just cant wait to meet the little monkey :happydance: x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Inic.......how annoying for you, but at least it is safe and you know when you are going to meet your baby xxx
D........OMG woman! Will you rest...... xx. Thurs it is then! Am just glad I have my induction date at 40+10, then will have bean the next day, so will still be earlier than other 2 xxxxx
Linn.......I love that you are on here still, will add you to other site tomorrow as I am in bed on mobile at the moment xxx loving the pics of DD2 xxx


----------



## Missy86

Hello all, got home abit earlier
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0583.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emmadrumm77

Missy........ What a great picture, very cute xxxx
glad you are ok. X


----------



## Missy86

Thanks hun, very sore after c section

I will write up my birth story in the next few days


----------



## Delilah

Missy he is gorgeous, congratulations hon xxx

Linn/Emma I am fine, honest! The biggest problem I've had this pregnancy is the damn cold I had last week and I hate to be not doing anything - I worry about when the baby comes about us being spontaneous which I know will stop and I think I am holding onto my lifestyle for as long as I can! I know too that once I have him I wont want to be dashing around all the time! Having 2 full days in the office for me is being practially retired though lol xx

E&L has her pre-op tomorrow and then her and Purple definitely get their babies on Thursday. 

I'm sat on my ball typing trying to open my pelvis just by sitting on it!

Nite nite all xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey Missy hun. sorry i havent texted you today hun. had a awful night and been nad here with DD1 come back. hope you are coping ok with the section scar. huge :hugs: and loves for little Rhys, who by the way is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo handsome. xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh by the way, remember that journalist who interviewed me in February for the July edition of Easy Living???? Well its out now, the feature is on page 127 - I've taken photos and put it onto my FB - it isnt much and not worth buying the mag for like I did! I think you should be able to read my bit from the pictures. This was the feature about accidental pregnancies in women over 35 - I was the one who got pregnant then miscarried and this made us want to have a baby - there is another woman who just got pregnant and one who had an abortion featured too.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

sorry for spamming E&L we overlapped just now what time is your pre-op hon? xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

dont worry hun. xxx
2pm tomorrow......EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just realised that tomorrow i can say "im having butterbean tomorrow" EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L.......that is just too exciting xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma, I am still here cause I need to know how my buddies are doing. my baby sleeps much so why not? OH is doing the housework and I look after baby and DD.. OH is so happy he can look after baby and it doesnt cry.. it was so hard to settle DD sometimes but with DD2 it's easy! 

Missy lovely picture of your LO :) 

E&L that is very exciting. 

I think I will make a new ticker now and sig now. 

Hope you are all well, esp those overdue :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh E&L.......that is just too exciting xxxx

you come do it then...i dont wanna!!! :hissy: 


:blush::haha:


----------



## nightkd

Yay E&L!! :D

I'm cramping a little bit...again...think I might get DH to lie down underneath me and call Miss Bean out now :rofl:

"Beeeeaaaaan!!! *echo echo echo*" :haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> Emma, I am still here cause I need to know how my buddies are doing. my baby sleeps much so why not? OH is doing the housework and I look after baby and DD.. OH is so happy he can look after baby and it doesnt cry.. it was so hard to settle DD sometimes but with DD2 it's easy!
> 
> Missy lovely picture of your LO :)
> 
> E&L that is very exciting.
> 
> I think I will make a new ticker now and sig now.
> 
> Hope you are all well, esp those overdue :hugs:

i dont know if it was the same for Emma, but i think number 2 children are easier.....till the get towards 2 then i think it gets harder as they try to assert their personallity.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah I agree! no1 is a learning curve and no2 is easy peasy! Nothing really changes. Then they get to be friends as well which is fab!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies am now off to sleep, I have a busy day tomorrow of bouncing, sex, curry etc.....:haha:


----------



## E&L's mummy

nighty night Emma...ive got a busy day of freaking out to do tomorrow so think im gonna head to bed too. xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah Emma :sex: did it for me, two nights in a row and the next morning my waters went!


----------



## Delilah

have fun Emma :haha::haha: bet DH is loving the loving!!!!

Linn I meant to ask is your mum super excited that she gets here and Elizabeth is already home?

E&L you wont freak out tomorrow - tomorrow is just another day - you will be fine and you are allowed to freak out on Thursday - ok?! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah my mum is so happy, also cause I didn't have to be induced and it all went quickly :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!!
Can't find the Junebugs thread in Baby Club! Help??
E&L, so excited for you for Thursday!!! Hugs!
Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## -Linn-

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/341326-junebugs-2010-a.html thats the one CJ


----------



## purple01

OMG only 1 day to go!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tillykins

purple01 said:


> OMG only 1 day to go!!!! :happydance:


Ahhhhhh!!!! you must be sooooooo excited! x


----------



## purple01

I am!! And im not as nervous as I thought i'd be, but that will prob have changed by tonight!


----------



## Delilah

Good luck Purple cant wait to see pics of all this week's arrivals :thumbup:

I'm in the office LATE today lol - I am working from the "new" office which is only 10 minutes from home and didnt get in until 9.30am! I was up until 3am watching the bump to breastfeeding DVD the midwife gave me a while ago because I couldnt sleep then I was lazy at home before driving here! I am also taking a few hours off at lunchtime to have my hair cut! That said I am in the office on my own again - everyone else prefers the Manchester office - so will get lots done - turning off internet / email now and will focus on the one report I have to finish this morning before my hair cut.

Emma/Tilly no signs? Any news on Tash and Charlotte?

I hope I dont go overdue but think I will now for some reason. Parentcraft class tonight for us as well!

Have a great day everyone.

Bye for now xx


----------



## lnic1970

Good luck to both Purple & E&L for your sections tomorrow, just think that tomorrow you will both be holding your LO's in your arms :hugs: x


----------



## tillykins

No signs from me, just a very very active baby, moving so much its hurting! I'm having a sweep at 11.30,hoping it works! 
Hopefully Emma you will have had some progress overnight!
:hugs:to you all x


----------



## purple01

tillykins said:


> No signs from me, just a very very active baby, moving so much its hurting! I'm having a sweep at 11.30,hoping it works!
> Hopefully Emma you will have had some progress overnight!
> :hugs:to you all x

Good luck! Hope the sweep is successful! xx


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Elle number 4 such a beautiful baby


----------



## emmadrumm77

tillykins said:


> No signs from me, just a very very active baby, moving so much its hurting! I'm having a sweep at 11.30,hoping it works!
> Hopefully Emma you will have had some progress overnight!
> :hugs:to you all x

Ditto ditto xxxx
Nothing for me! I have a sweep tomorrow though at 1.20pm so here's hoping (never worked for me before)xxx
Tilly i hope yours works xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillykins

I wasnt offered a sweep with my daughter ( 13 years ago though, i was only 21).Ended up being induced at 40 + 14 and she didnt arrive till 3 days later so 17 days late in total! Had a pretty horrific time too so im praying that it works for me


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sorry hun...................didn't mean to make you panic! They say there is a 50/50 chance that they work xxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Mrs G


----------



## jess3012

Had megan yesterday afternoon she weighs 7lb 9 and doing well!!


----------



## chief's wife

D- thanks for asking after me. i have been having contractions on and off and they got me very tired and i was on rest at home until last night. i would have been on bnb earlier but my network had been on and off just like my contractions lol. my OH has put my hospital bags in the car just in case. the dr encourages the contractions and said i should be expecting any moment from now. well i am still pregnant, we shall see what happens soon?
how are you? i have been checking your status on FB cos my phone was able to access it.


----------



## chief's wife

just read your birth story Linn. a very wonderful experience you had. well done and congrats


----------



## chief's wife

Missy - your baby is gorgeous. congrats


----------



## emmadrumm77

Chiefs wife...........................sound like things maybe happening for you then.....YAY!
Jess..............congrats on Megan xxx

Anyone heard from TashTash or Moongirl?


----------



## Kailm

Hey all! Congratulations to all the new mums! good luck for those being induced in the near future!

Linn - have seen your pictures on facebook - you must be such a proud mummy!

Well i'm still waiting! 6 days over now and decidedly fed up! Had a sweep yesterday, but all I have really gained from that so far is dull back ache....so i'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## -Linn-

thanks kailm - poor you, dont blame you for being fed up now! i still cant believe i had her :) and yes so proud! keeping my fingers crossed for you x

thanks chiefs wife, everybody comments on my wonderfull birth story, do you not all think i'm mental :rofl: i do... but very happy with how it went and my little girl couldnt be more content!

sorry for all of you still waiting esp those overdue, loads of labour dust :dust: to you!


----------



## chief's wife

Purple- best wishes
D- good that you are in the new office which is not far from your home. plus have a nice time with the hair cut
Tilly- good luck with the sweep
Emma- good luck with your sweep tomorrow


----------



## tillykins

emmadrumm77 said:


> Sorry hun...................didn't mean to make you panic! They say there is a 50/50 chance that they work xxxxxx


Aw hun you didn't ! Back from midwifes, had sweep! Cervix soft and 2cm dilated she doesn't think i will go much longer so fingers crossed! It will be positive for you too Emma i am sure x

Congratulations to all new mummies!

Hope this is a good sign for you chiefs wife x

Linn, i read your story too, was very touching x


----------



## chief's wife

jess- brown- congrats and well done
Emma- yeah, i hope things happen soon . on the other hand i hope those meds i took earlier doesn't make me go overdue. i am sort of thinking that maybe i would have had bubs yesterday if not for those meds. i am kind of regretting it.
Kalim- hugs, hope things start up for you soon
Linn-your birth story is very wonderful and no i don't think you are mental. i think you had the dream birth experience for women.


----------



## chief's wife

Tilly- best wishes to you. i believe you will meet your lo soon.
yeah i also wish it's the start of things for me and not just teases


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Delilah said:


> Good luck Purple cant wait to see pics of all this week's arrivals :thumbup:
> 
> I'm in the office LATE today lol - I am working from the "new" office which is only 10 minutes from home and didnt get in until 9.30am! I was up until 3am watching the bump to breastfeeding DVD the midwife gave me a while ago because I couldnt sleep then I was lazy at home before driving here! I am also taking a few hours off at lunchtime to have my hair cut! That said I am in the office on my own again - everyone else prefers the Manchester office - so will get lots done - turning off internet / email now and will focus on the one report I have to finish this morning before my hair cut.
> 
> Emma/Tilly no signs? Any news on Tash and Charlotte?
> 
> I hope I dont go overdue but think I will now for some reason. Parentcraft class tonight for us as well!
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Bye for now xx

Hey

Not a lot to report my end thanks hun. 

3rd S&S was done yesterday - after a drama on the CTG where bubs just wouldn't calm down, 2 blood tests that the midwife couldn't take properly (now 2 massive bruises on each arm), 2 urine samples (they lost the 1st one), blood pressure done three times, temperature done twice and stretch and sweep done by a midwife, then done again by a consultant, whilst someone else watched, then to get home and OH accidentally head butted me! :wacko:

Now the consultant says they are going to leave me for a week, to see if anything develops naturally- THANK GOD!! No explaination why they have had to give me 3 S&S's before 40 weeks, other than he is a tall (but not too heavy) baby!! :growlmad:

Anyhow, not many more pains, just bits of plug and old blood! Nice!!

Hope you are all OK & everyone is getting more excited to meet their little ones xxxxxxxx


----------



## FritterFots

Charlotte, sounds like you had one heck of an experience yesterday!

Purple and E&L, are you counting down the hours yet?

I have my last doc appointment this afternoon. 2 days left. I'm starting to get a little nervous.


----------



## chief's wife

Charlotte-wow, quite an experience. hugs
Fritter-best wishes with the appointment.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh charlotte, was wondering where you had got to! What an experience you have had. At least now they are leaving you alone for a bit xxx
Fritter.............hope the apt goes well xxx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Jess :flower:

Charlotte thats weird that they will leave you now after all the fuss... sounds like a really competent team was on duty yesterday lol xx

Not heard off Moongirl for ages now

Tilly that sounds positive for you and Chiefs Wife - woo hoo may be the start of things, I hope so for you xx

The new office I refer to is one I took in December so I dont have to travel into Manchester every day when I dont have meetings etc - it also holds all the office furniture, files and cabinets from what is now the nursery at home so it has worked out well and only costs me £500 a month in rent - it is serviced too so always someone here to take messages/post etc. Plus of course 10 minutes door to door! :happydance:

I had my hair cut it looks good just the same style really with more layers in.

Emma - I take it no luck with the actvities? Now I feel better I might have to get Paul on the job so to speak for the next few nights given that it worked for Linn lol 

Kailm hope you start soon too I'm not overdue yet and am feeling ready now!

Fritter, 2 days for you!!!! Hope E&L & Purple are feeling ok about tomorrow?


----------



## ch4r10tt3

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh charlotte, was wondering where you had got to! What an experience you have had. At least now they are leaving you alone for a bit xxx
> Fritter.............hope the apt goes well xxx

Thanks lovely!! Yep agreed, so pleased they're leaving me alone for a while. :thumbup: 

How are you today Emma? xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh no charlotte doesnt sound like a good appointment, hopefully things will happen during the next week for you!

good luck fritter :)

delilah go for it, i would swear by it now. seems to have worked for many, lots of people told me anyway.


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Delilah said:


> Charlotte thats weird that they will leave you now after all the fuss... sounds like a really competent team was on duty yesterday lol xx

Ha ha don't get me started Delilah, I can't believe all the fuss OH & I have had to go through for the past 6 days, to now be told, we'll see if things go naturally! Craziness, although I definately prefer this option.

When I am in a better mood I might take some of Linns advice and go for a weekend session of the old :sex: !! Apparently Ethan's head is very low down so I am meant to be prepared for things to happen quickly - but then again their advice & actions have been a shambles so far, you never know what to believe. 

Ohhh my body just wants to be asleep today - not good! All I have done all day is do an online Tesco shop, a bit of bouncing, a quick tidy and sleep ha ha xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I have had :sex: 2 nights in a row now!!!! Had currys 2 nights in a row now! Had rasp leaf tea for 2 weeks now! Started on fresh pineapple today! Even been on the girls trampoline..................which with SPD bloody hurts!!!
:haha:
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm what next!:shrug:


----------



## lnic1970

jess_brown said:


> Had megan yesterday afternoon she weighs 7lb 9 and doing well!!

congratulations :flower: x


----------



## Delilah

Emma try evening primrose oil and just keep doing what you're doing - someone said getting on all 4's and rotating your hips (yoga poses) works to loosen things up too xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok will try these as well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
D...........you heard from E&L??? She had her pre-op at 2 x


----------



## Delilah

Not yet I sent her a text but havent had a reply yet - I know she is really nervous and also has her parents there so imagine things are a little hectic to say the least. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh bless her! Sending you bigs kisses E&L xxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma did you get your photos through yet? Dying to see them and CJ's ones too - seems ages ago now! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

He sent me the cd off today. I have seen them through the website, will upload the good ones when i get them x


----------



## -Linn-

was also wondering about the photos emma, looking forward to seeing them :) 

hope everything went well for E&L happy butterbean stayed put until now and she made it to her C/S date, if I don't come on here before then anymore.... best of luck for tomorrow E&L I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here it is!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/347121-junebug_cjs-birth-story.html

D - photographer just emailed the CD, will post them ASAP!!!

Off to nap now, finally settled Z for a nap!


----------



## E&L's mummy

im here ladies. D i never got your text hun so didnt reply. sorry.
Pre-op went ok apart from i had to wait around to see the anethetist. got weighed too and i am the same now as i was when i booked in at 8 weeks!! so ive put back on what ive lost but im no heavier than i was at 8 weeks. :dance: 

things bit crazy round here with the parentals here. girls are a bit hyper too...must be the grandparent effect. lol 

gonna head to bed soon and get some sleep if i can. huge hugs to you all and i will be back as soon as i can. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Take care E&L......... I hope everything goes according to plan for you tomorrow and look forward to hearing news that H has been born safely. Take care Hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FritterFots

E&L, so excited for you!!!

Well, I'm posting a bump pic. Not the greatest as I took it myself with my cell phone, but here it is!

https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff12/Thats_for_Shore/bumpphone034.jpg


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fab bump fritter xxxx


----------



## Delilah

CJ I'll go and read your bump story in a mo x

Fritter fab bump you are so slim all baby! 

E&L its this damn phone I got your text telling me my text had gone as an email to you.... I just replied back to your text I hope you got it... take your final bump pic tonight or tomorrow morning too xx

I am so excited for you to meet your baby tomorrow - I am on standby for alerts for bump buddies first by email / text and will update eveyrone else once you give me the ok. Get a good night's sleep and well done on the weight gain (or lack of it). :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I got to see a real live baby being bathed tonight totally freaked me out how small and slippy they are lol

No sign of anything happening for me yet, I want it to start now I'm ready!


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it still freaks me out every single time when I change my DDs nappy how small her legs and feet are :) 

Fritter lovely bump!


----------



## Delilah

We're doing the wall paintings finally! Paul wanted to be involved with them so he is painting too! I wont be around in the morning as I have meetings but will update as soon as I hear from E&L. She said it wont be until after 12 noon though for those who might be worried. 

Good luck Purple hope your CS goes well tomorrow too.

Night all, going to log off the netbook and get on with the paintings and then get up early to deal with email which is shamefully backed up in my inbox today due to me focusing on getting plans finished - I have over 100 to deal with... you gotta love technology sometimes!


----------



## nightkd

Cute bump Fritter! :)

I had a MW appointment today and she examined me...'down there'....was SO much more respectful than the OBGYN who I saw at the beginning of my pregnancy!!!! (Checking as I said I was swollen and sore)...

I have some natural remedies to try to see if I can shift what I can only assume is a yeast infection AND she's recommend putting a grated potato on my piles...fun stuff!! :rofl: I get to eat lots of nommy yoghurt though, so it's all good.

She said I 'still look too good' to go into labour soon..:dohh:

xxx


----------



## littlepne

Morning everyone!

I'm feeling... not quite right today, not sure how to explain it. Extra achy, too hot or too cold, a bit restless. Don't want to read too much into it not sure how much of it is my head thinking baby should be coming very soon so trying to stay calm lol. I'm also 25 next week which has sort of come as a bit of a surprise, been thinking so much about baby coming that I kinda forgot it's nearly my birthday. Baby out before next friday please!!

But my phone has stopped working!! Won't turn on haven't dropped it or anything. So I'm going to have to go to carphone warehouse today and see what they can do my mum keeps panicking because she rings my phone and it's off!!

Football starts tomorrow though so that will keep me occupied if baby decides to stay comfy!

Had parentcraft last night. Inductions and breastfeeding. An induction sounds rather scary so I hope I don't get that far but I realised how much DH is up for me breastfeeding so hopefully he can give me the support I'll need.

Good luck to E&L and purple for today, at least we'll definitely have some babies today!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good luck purple and E&L......... I hope it is magical for you. Xx


----------



## Kailm

Hey all....sorry but I need to moan, I spent yesterday afternoon with regular 20 mins apart braxton hicks again for over 4 hours, then last night at about 9 the baby just started to thrash about constantly...this continued for nearly 4 hours....it felt like it was gonna break my ribs, when it finally calmed down i tried once again to get some sleep but then the restless legs syndrome kicked in again..so no chance of sleep, spent most of the time sobbing and saw 4 am come around. I am so tired of not being able to get to sleep....I'm sleeping for about 4-5 hrs in every 24. so this morning tried contacting my midwife...but she's off today so spoke to another community midwife. My hospitals policy is not to induce until 42 weeks, I am 41 today. the MW was really understanding and lovely, she has arranged for me to have another sweep today at another hospital and said they would probably be able to do another over weekend aswell but very unlikely they will induce til i hit 42 weeks.I know i shouldn't complain...but neither of my previous pregnancies were this bad Sorry for ranting but just feel so low and sleep deprived.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kailm..........................That is awful that you have to wait another week! My hospital is the same, but i told them that i want to be induced at 40+10 because i have 2 other children and it is easier for me to have someone look after them at a weekend. They booked me in no problem 5pm next Fri. It is awful that they are not granting your wishes!! Maybe talk to someone at the hospital and see what they say? Tell them you want to be induced earlier as you are just getting exhausted with not sleeping etc............?

I am having bad nights sleep as well..............probably about 5hrs maximum a night, so i feel your pain hun xxxx

I also have my sweep today (1st one though) so fingers crossed we both have some movement from them xxxx


----------



## lili24

Wishing loadsa luck to purple and E&L today!! 

Lovely bump Fritter! X


----------



## Kailm

emmadrumm77 said:


> Kailm..........................That is awful that you have to wait another week! My hospital is the same, but i told them that i want to be induced at 40+10 because i have 2 other children and it is easier for me to have someone look after them at a weekend. They booked me in no problem 5pm next Fri. It is awful that they are not granting your wishes!! Maybe talk to someone at the hospital and see what they say? Tell them you want to be induced earlier as you are just getting exhausted with not sleeping etc............?
> 
> I am having bad nights sleep as well..............probably about 5hrs maximum a night, so i feel your pain hun xxxx
> 
> I also have my sweep today (1st one though) so fingers crossed we both have some movement from them xxxx

Sorry to hear your not sleeping aswell....it makes life rough,...especially when we need to be rested for the big task ahead!

The midwife said she would contact my hospital today about induction, so I'll wait to hear from her before pursuing it with them directly...(it's a different hospital to the one i am attending for the sweep, I am on county boundaries!) I am quite surprised to how different areas have different policies, it was good of your hospital to take that into consideration for you!

Good luck with the sweep! keep me posted! hopefully we'll both be in labour tomorrow!


----------



## -Linn-

thinking of E&L and purple, any news yet?

kailm :hugs: i really feel for you, had my dd1 at 16 days overdue!

emma good luck for the sweep :hugs:


----------



## Kailm

Hey Linn! how's things going with you?! x


----------



## viixee

good luck everyone xx


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm said:


> Hey Linn! how's things going with you?! x

everything is going fine thank you, feeding is going better now and she sleeps well, I am suffering with no appetite and feeling quite tired although she sleeps through the night and I only wake her up once for some milk! my house is not so tidy although OH is here but otherwise we are well, I took DD and baby to playgroup for 1 hour this morning!!


----------



## TashTash

Hey girls, 

Just to let you know Nethan Thomas was born yesterday morning at 8.32 weighing 7lbs 10oz. We had to have the vontoose (sp?) and episiotomy but we got there in the end! 

Will come back and catch up soon :) hope all you girls are well x x x


----------



## -Linn-

congratulations Tash, I just saw it on facebook, did you go into labour last night then? sorry I missed what was happening with you!


----------



## emmadrumm77

TashTash......................thats fab news hun.............well done!

I have just got back from the mw and GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Baby is now NOT engaged at all!! And she said that there was no point in doing a sweep until i am at least 1 week over..............so didn't have one!!! Also she said that she thinks that i should call off my induction because i will prob go into labour on my own between +10 and +14, and to book it on +14 if nothing! I don't want to be induced at all, but just a Fri would be so much better due to other kids than a Tuesday..................Hmmmmmm now i don't know what to do! I have booked my first sweep for next Thursday so +9, and hopefully this will kick in????
Oh well....................I will decide then......................she did say to just call them an hr before i go if i want to cancel??? 

Rant over xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lnic1970

Congratulations Tashtash on the birth of your wee boy :flower: x

Thinking about Purple & E&L for their sections today :hugs: x


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Tash just saw your news on FB hope you can upload some piccies soon. Sorry to hear about the vontouse and episiotomy but they let you home quick anyway! Hope you're enjoying your little man.

Emma I might not ask for a sweep on Monday then - the mw said last night that they have success with sweeps at 40+5 onwards so may be more trouble than its worth. I would keep your induction date for now, sorry things are taking their time.

Kailm have a word with them about your sleep they may be more accommodating

Mxx


----------



## Kailm

Congrats Tash!

Linn, good to read about the feeding...seems you're a supermum managing to do the playgroup thing only 3 days after giving birth! 

Emma, sorry to read about your MW apptmnt & sweep, what a let down. If I were you I would definately keep your induction appt for now and decide nearer the time. 

Thanks Delilah - I'm gonna see what they say this pm!


xxx


----------



## Delilah

Those who know me will be aware that I didnt start to feel Nathan move until 30 weeks. I have since been feeling regular movement - not loads or all the time like some of you guys but usually a good amount each day now. Anyway since yesterday I have noticed that he isnt moving much. Sugar and classical music usually get him going so last night I had a donut and he started wiggling a little bit but today I have had diet coke, ice cream and played classical in the car quite loud and he isnt responding to it. Do you think I should be worried or just wait until tonight to see what happens - he is more active when I sit at home after dinner mostly. I dont want to be a worry wort but I also dont want to not respond if there's a genuine problem.


----------



## -Linn-

poor you Emma, how they mess you about! hope you will go into labour very soon! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Kailm Im no supermum, OH came too :) i had a great birth though and my baby sleeps through so i dont feel too bad.. after pains are finally better today!

Delilah I would go get monitored but it could also mean you will go into labour soon. E was a bit more quiet the 2 days before, still moving lots but less IYKWIM.


----------



## chief's wife

CJ- just read your birth story. quite touching but worth every bit of i
E&L and purple-good luck for today
littlepne-hugs hope you feel better soon and hope you get your phone sorted
KD- grated potatoes? good luck with the alternative therapy
D-hope you are progressing with the wall painting and hope lo makes an appearance soon
Fritter-nice bump


----------



## FritterFots

Best of luck to purple and E&L today!!

Delilah, there's no harm in getting checked out. It will put your mind at ease. 

KD, I have never in my life heard of grated potatoes!! With that and the garlic foof, it's like you're attempting a three course meal or something! LOL!

Emma, so sorry you didn't get your sweep and that they're trying to get you to change your plans. I wouldn't be cancelling anything just yet.

Tash, congratulations!

Kalim, it can't hurt for you to tell them how knackered you are, how done you are, how ready you are. Put on a show, maybe someone will feel sorry for you and speed things along. The worst that happens is they tell you no. 

Today is my last day as a pregnant woman! By this time tomorrow I will be hooked up to the equipment and getting ready for surgery.


----------



## -Linn-

good luck for tomorrow fritter :)


----------



## chief's wife

Tash-fab news. congrats and well done
Kalim-hope you get the induction date . hugs and sorry for all the sleeplessness and restlessness. i feel for you cos i get those too 
Emma-good luck with your sweep
Linn- it must have been exciting taking 2 kids to play group.


----------



## chief's wife

Fritter-good luck with the surgery
Emma- hugs, sorry they did not do the sweep. hope bubs makes an appearance soon
D- maybe you are going to go into labour soon. they usually go quiet 1 or 2 days before labour, but get checked out for ease of mind.


----------



## lili24

Congratulations Tash!

I'm excited for you Fritter :) How are you feeling today? Nervous? 

Delilah I would go to get checked out if you have tried all your usual tricks. Everything will be fine but it's worth making sure, and it will reassure you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Kailm

Delilah - if you are concerned enough to mention it on here then it won't do any harm to speak with your MW or ring the hospital. I have had 2 traces due to reduced fetal movements and both times the baby has started moving straight away once hooked up to the monitor - but the hospital were brill, and said they would much rather check then not, it's never too much trouble!

Fritter - You're right, thank you! and good luck for tomorrow!

I had my 2nd sweep, much more uncomfortable than the 1st but MW said although cervix still posterior it was easy to sweep and very soft which is an improvement on last time (from what she read from my notes), so changes must be happening! but they have booked me another for saturday am if nothing comes of this!


----------



## chief's wife

Kalim- hope the sweep gets something started for you soon. glad there is an improvement


----------



## Kailm

Chiefs Wife - Thank you! but I am trying not to pin all my hopes on it...other wise there is gonna be a very very grumpy me over the next few days!!!


----------



## Delilah

Thank you all - I phoned the antenatal ward and explained what has happened and they said to keep an eye on it until after dinner when I usually feel more movement. They said to ring again if I am worried later so I will do. Imagine if it does mean that I'll be going into labour soon - Paul may be right then if Nathan comes when the UK play USA!!!! Emma has to be first though its only fair!

Fritter OMG that comment made me laugh about the three course meal :haha::haha::haha: glad you are in good spirits for tomorrow - please update us when you can xxx

Chiefs wife my paintings are 4 animals that I am making for his nursery I will post pictures when they are done!

Going to dinner now will be back later xxx


----------



## FritterFots

Thanks for all the well wishes, ladies. I am in good spirits, but I'm also very nervous about it. I'm so glad it's nearly here because I'm ready to be done with being pregnant. Haven't slept for days (well, that's what it feels like anyway), my hips hurt, my sciatica is giving me fits and I'm tired of limping around. 

But the nervousness! I didn't think I'd be this way, it's my third, so I know what to expect. But I guess it's normal to feel anxious about it all. 

And to be honest, it's not just the baby and the surgery that have me anxious. It's everything. I'm so flighty that any little noise will make me jump. My husband wanted to ride his motorcycle to work today and I begged him not to because I was too afraid of something bad happening to him on the road. 

I guess I'm just a jumbled mess of hormones at this point. Par for the course, though.


----------



## lili24

Hope the sweep works for you Kalim! 

Let us know D xxx

It's natural to feel like that Fritter. I was a wreck the day before! And no matter how many times you have done it before, it's always going to be scary! 

I hope it goes smoothly for you and you recover quickly :flower:


----------



## nightkd

FritterFots said:


> KD, I have never in my life heard of grated potatoes!! With that and the garlic foof, it's like you're attempting a three course meal or something! LOL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've never heard of grated potatoes either, but hey! Worth a shot! :lol: It sounds much more appealing to me than garlic too....

DH thinks I'm crazy tbh - we went and looked at the monistat (antifungal stuff) and I said that I'd rather try the yoghurt first...and he gave me this weird smile and said "I knew you would..." I asked why and he said "Because that's just you...you don't like using....normal things!" :rofl:

Good Luck for tomorrow anyway Fritter :)

Congrats Tash!! :)

I'm going to go and nom some yoghurt, seen as I just got up :blush: My poor Kitteh (yes we're back on speaking terms now :lol:) wanted a big cuddle with me and seems to have killed a wasp while I was still in bed, so I'm glad I didn't get up earlier, else I'd have been running around the house screaming! :rofl:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

:hugs: fritter, i can imagine it is scary.. we'll be thinking of you, is anyone updating for you on here to let us know he is here?


----------



## chief's wife

fritter- best wishes. i can imagine how anxious you must be. praying for you.hugs


----------



## chief's wife

KD- that bit about your OH's reaction really made me laugh.


----------



## lnic1970

good luck for tomorrow fritter :)
4 more sleeps til my 3 section aswell x


----------



## chief's wife

Inic-best wishes with your section


----------



## Delilah

Girls some of you know already but E&L has now said its ok to post on here. 

Harriet Grace was born at 1501 hours today weighing a marvellous 8lb 2oz. Both mum and baby are doing fine and E&L was fab, she will update you all when she can get on here but has announced it on her FB for those of you who haver her as a friend :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah, was very happy to see it on facebook, what a great weight! hope they are recovering well!


----------



## Delilah

Linn did you get my texts today about E&L and Lili did you? Only got replies from Emma so hope you did xx

I havent rang the hosptial again, he has been moving a little so I think he is just out of room maybe, I'll keep an eye on things though and will go up for monitoring tomorrow if I'm still worried.

Good luck Inic, and Fritter I dont think it matters you have done it before every pregnancy is different but you'll be fine :hugs:

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-has-had-her-beautiful-little-baby-today.html 

You can leave messages here for E&L too xx


----------



## -Linn-

delilah got no texts from you, sorry thats why you got no reply!


----------



## Delilah

How strange Linn I sent you one at 1.30pm saying she wasnt going down until after 2pm as she was the only one in theatre today then another after 4pm with details because she wanted to let her family know before posting it publicly - my phone didnt say it hadnt gone to you but I only got a reply from Emma... sorry xx


----------



## -Linn-

that's ok, thanks anyway!


----------



## lili24

I did hun, thanks very much, I was waiting all day for news. I texted K and then forgot to reply to you, sorry! xx

I'm thrilled for her :cloud9: excited for pics now!! 

Xx


----------



## zenmommy526

My LO was born on June 7th weighing 6 lbs 10 ozs.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Zen Mummy :)

So I have a question - I was in absolute agony walking around a couple of stores today, I guess just where she's sat down in my pelvis...I've had this pain before....now should I push through and try and walk as much as possible?? Or rest up as soon as I start getting the pain?

Or does it REALLY matter? I don't want to do any harm, but I was trying to walk as much as possible, because I thought I'd make the most of it while she's so far in there...iykwim? Smart or dumb? :lol:


----------



## SylvieB

tash, e&l, zenmommy and everyone who got their little ones: congrats!

fritter, good luck for your section today.

of course, had loads more to write but forgot everything again..
am to be induced in 10 days. think i'll give the hospital a call later and ask whether they can already start the induction on the 19th rather than the 21st as it will be easier with a babysitter then. doubt this one will make an early appearance.

though it would be fun if she decided to come during the US/England game tomorrow, seeing as my DD1 is english and this 1 is American... Though would rather watch the game myself, so we'll wait and see.

Delilah, did you have more movings last night? Or did you go in to get it monitored?

I was wondering if I went to the hospital every night and told them I was having contractions (so easy to fake them on the ctg lol) whether they'd start pitying me and induce me already lol hubby thinks i should try as i'm so fed up and pretty sure it'll end in induction anyways and can't really move anymore but wanna give the little lady a few more days if she needs them...
sorry for the rant x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies.........................sorry was not around much yesterday, was a bit hectic xxx
Sylvie....................I would wait................you are not even 40 weeks..............just my opinion though, inductions are not nice and if your body is not ready then they hurt alot more that a natural one. Up to you i know hun, just that's what i feel about them xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
D....................Hope you are ok hun..............thanks for all the updates yesterday xxx Hope Nathan is behaving today and not worrying you..........................oh and YES ME 1ST!!!!!!!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAASE xxx
Fritter......................thinking of you today hun xxxxx Good luck xxxxxxxxxxx
kd....................If you were not pregnant then the whole 3 course meal up there would just be some freaky fantasy of some men :rofl:
E&L................congrats hun.............well done you sister xxxxx Harriet is a little beauty xxxx
zenmommy..............congrats to you too on your little man xxxxxxxxx

I had :sex: again last night..................4nights in a row now.............still nothing!!! But at least hubby is on :cloud9: :wacko:


----------



## chief's wife

E&L-huge congrats to you


----------



## Delilah

Lol Emma I am going to get Paul on the job from tonight too!!!! 

Congrats Zenmommy xx

Sylvie I wouldnt fake it only because my friend was induced too early and had tonnes of problems. It wasnt her doing either, she is 6' tall and her DH is 6'5" and the baby was measuring a month older than she was even though they told them that she couldnt have been conceived when they said she was as she was in another country at that time! Anyway her body or the baby were not ready for labour and she had lots of complications after, you dont want that hon if you can manage to wait a few days xxx Paul also wants him to come tomorrow as he is American and I'm English he thinks it would be apprlopriate lol

Great news that E&L is managing to breastfeed Harriet - not heard off her this morning but I saw it on FB.

Emma, remember you today, me tomorrow lol if not you are putting us back a few days! 

I didnt go to the hosptial or call again last night I got some movements so will monitor it again today and call/go up if I need to later.

Have a fab day everyone - sprinkles of labour dust to those still waiting and big hugs for those having CS and will meet their babies xxxx

Any news on Purple??? hope she's ok


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh yeah.........................Ur....................what else can i do????
Maybe i should do the honourable thing and let you go first xxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

No you first its only right I'm not even due yet :hugs: what about a long walk or up and down the stairs as many times as you can manage? 

Got to work now I really hope that you start today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie I agree with Emma, would wait until 40 weeks. 

Delilah glad he moved more for you, hope it continues today. 

Emma hubby must think it's his bday :haha: 
Don't know if I would have managed 4 nights in a row, so glad 2 did it for me! 

I will go and wake up my baby now and then off to play group with DD1 and OH... couldnt do it by myself but happy we are going at all, nice for DD! She is sooooo in loive with her sister I can't believe it, every morning she comes running into my room gets into my bed then looks at her sister in her crib and says "she's so cute, I love her mummy... can I hold her now, only one minute p(l)eeeeeeaaaase"


----------



## Delilah

Thats so cute Linn bet you are all on :cloud9:

I have a planning meeting with my staff at 10am - its now 10.15am and I think they are up to something because the late start is because one of them is supposed to be on a conference call with a client and I've just seen him in the car park.... anyway we have a 2 hour meeting as today should hopefully be my last day in the office for a while if Nathan comes on time - I'll still be working but mainly from home and our Heywood office - and then I am taking everyone out for a boozy lunch and closing the Manchester office for the afternoon. I will go home and work then while eveyrone else carries on getting sozzled! 

Will be on later xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn........told you she would be fine, it was only natural to worry, but I knew she would adour her. Glad it is all going well for you, am soooooo jealous xxxx
I may give :sex: a rest tonight! Not really enjoying it if I am honest, was ok for 3 nights but last night was a case of "hurry up, make it quick as am knackered".......bless him though! 
I am going to go for a little drive in a bit, we have a track near us that is really bumpy, hurts the SPD, but am desperate now. Actually am ok about being late, had a bad day yesterday, but today am quite chilled. Bean obviously needs more time to brew xxxx


----------



## lnic1970

congratulations E&L's mummy & zenmommy - fab news well done ladies :happydance: x


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations all new mummies!
I'm feeling really unwell today, have had awful diarrhoea and sickness most of the day and i have zero energy!Please hurry up baby x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ditto Tilly.......................and my hips are hurting xx


----------



## tillykins

Emma when are our babies going to come?? I keep getting really strong pains then nothing! Surely our icky tummies mean positive things!
Like you I've tried everything but it hasn't worked, now i'm just tired! Thought the sweep might have worked .....but no!
Sending you hugs :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

They wouldn't do my sweep as baby not engaged at all :cry: However my girls didn't engage till contactions started so maybe that is just what my babies do??

Big hugs to you too hun xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nightkd

tillykins said:


> Emma when are our babies going to come?? I keep getting really strong pains then nothing! Surely our icky tummies mean positive things!
> Like you I've tried everything but it hasn't worked, now i'm just tired! Thought the sweep might have worked .....but no!
> Sending you hugs :hugs::hugs:xx

I've been sicky this morning, been to the toilet a couple of times...feel like absolute crap! I'm currently nibbling on graham crackers in an attempt to settle my stomach, but it's not working yet :(

Think I might have lost a bit of plug this morn, but can't say for sure -sigh- After all that walking/agony last night, I had some pains in my back and my pelvis was generally aching this morning...Bean still sat V low...I almost called DH home a couple of hours ago because I felt so awful - light headed and everything on top of sickness... I'm hoping that's my intuition telling me my body is preparing for labour??? :lol:

We'll see :hugs: sorry you guys are feeling crappy too.

xx


----------



## tillykins

Sorry to hear you're not feeling to well either. Hopefully things will progress for us :hugs:x


----------



## -Linn-

sorry you are all feeling unwell, I have had diarrhea for a few days, nice present I picked up at the hospital, last night I was sick too, GP said there is lots going round. Hope you will all get better soon, not nice to be in labour feeling unwell. 

Delilah thanks we are happy, just hope it will continue to go this well, I keep thinking it's going to change but we shall wait and see!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.................bet it wont. My DD2 was a perfect princess from birth, not that DD1 was bad at all, and have been very lucky....................I think 2nd and more you are just more chilled out and know what you are doing that they feel more relaxed!!! You are doing so well hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aliss

update- alexandre 

born june 8, 9lb 3oz


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Aliss xxx

Emma no signs I take it? What about Tilly, Charlotte and Purple? Any news?

OK I'm ready now had a lovely dinner with friends no plans for the weekend so he can come anytime he wants to!

Quiet on here today. 

I'm going offline to read for a while and enjoy some quiet r&r!

Nite all xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nothing here! Congrats aliss will update tomorrow xx
D have a lovely weekend Hun, hopefully I will be in contact over the weekend when I am in hospital...........hopeful xxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Nothing but a few twinges & more plug for me! I reckon he'll be a good few days yet ladies, despite the 3 stretch & sweeps I've had! He is low down according to my consultant. She said to expect a quick delivery, I have my fingers crossed for that one although I am sure she was just being nice. Are you all OK? Emma my guess is this weekend for you xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Emma, I meant before the induction lol x


----------



## nightkd

All I've had are twinges and loads of mucus crap... Still feeling sick :( I started to feel better, but now I'm getting heartburn... We're just going on a mission to see if we can buy a washing machine...(which is what we were looking at last night when Bean started wriggling deeper into my pelvis :lol::dohh:)...... BLEURGH! I just want a nice hunk of meat now....lamb maybe....and some tatties....Mmmmm!!

That must be nice to hear Charlotte :) A quick delivery - even if she was just being nice, it helps with the PMA! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha defo hun! Arww a washing machine would be great if u could get one xx


----------



## BabyJayne

Hi ladies

Just a quickie while my little Pip sleeps...but just to update you that my yellow bump turned pink on Tuesday, June 8...and little Madeline Diane was born.

I am going to do a birth story soon...but just incase you wanted to update the front.

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting. It's hard work but so so so worth it x


----------



## aliss

BabyJayne said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just a quickie while my little Pip sleeps...but just to update you that my yellow bump turned pink on Tuesday, June 8...and little Madeline Diane was born.
> 
> I am going to do a birth story soon...but just incase you wanted to update the front.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still waiting. It's hard work but so so so worth it x

Glad to hear that hun, mine was born the same day! 8 minutes after midnight. Glad we made it out of the overdue club on the same day


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats to you both. However that was my due date!!!! Boo hoo xxxxx
Can't wait to find out what flavour my bump is!
3am here..........what's going on!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats BabyJayne and Aliss! :)

We were all set to buy a washer and dryer today - were getting a store card because they have a 12 month free interest offer and we can get it paid off in well less than that....BUT, I wasn't allowed to be on it because I don't have a driving license/state ID (I have a Federal ID though, but apparently that's not enough?!? :wacko:) and DH got refused because he applied for a couple of credit cards to see if we could get one for our trip to the UK last year - he got refused for them because he needs ONE MORE YEAR worth of credit before they'll accept him (5 years worth) and because he got refused for those two, the store card automatically rejected him...nevermind the fact that his credit score is absolutely and utterly fine!! :grr:

So we could have had a nice new washer and dryer delivered tomorrow, but nope...because DH got refused some credit cards last year, for a stupid reason. What's the point in having good credit if you can't use it anyway?!!?? -sigh-

Oh well, we can afford to buy with cash within the next couple of months ANYWAY, just would have been lovely to have a washer and dryer what with baby being so close to arriving....and not to have to worry about paying it all off at once. Stupid stores.

I've been cramping a little bit on and off today...but nothing labour-iffic yet. :lol: I am totally jumping up and down on the bed tonight!! :haha: Just in the process of swapping some jewellery/jewellery making supplies for a really cute diaper and a Mei Tai!! :happydance:


----------



## Delilah

Congrats baby jayne, Emma I hope u go this w/e xxx

Charlotte she'll be telling the truth here's to a quick birth xx

Chief's wife is back in hospital this am after being sent home last night. She is having regular contractions and hoping to meet Daniel today. Will update when she sends news but I'm on my phone as out and about so also check Facebook those who have her as a friend on there xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks D, fingers crossed hey! How are you today? Any niggles? Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Chiefs wife, all the best for you today Hun, look forward to hearing some news 
I am having bh's today like mad........don't think it is anything to get excited about though, but they are taking my breath away a bit as uncomfy. Just had a lovely hot bath, and was not interrupted once by "mummy can I.......". Bliss xx
:sex: just didn't happen.......would have been 5 nights in a row! I was awake from 2.30 though and have not slept........Not sure why? Very annoying though!
Hope you are all ok, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlepne

Congrats to the new mummies and good luck chief's wife!

I've still not really had any symptoms, a bit of cramping but that's it! Just something would be nice!

Hope something's happening for you emma


----------



## Delilah

Nothing for me either yet not even had a single bh...... :0(


----------



## Delilah

Chiefs wife is 2cm dilated atm


----------



## -Linn-

good luck chiefs wife, will be checking facebook! 

emma I had a bad night too, baby just wanted to feed all night, but she still doesn't cry so thats good! had a huge fight with OH this morning and now im so upset i want to ring my mum and tell her not to come tomorrow, not nice for her! all i want to do is cry, midwife is due to come soon... and I forgot all the questions i wanted to ask her :cry: 

hope everybody is doing well. 

loads of labour :dust: to all of you who are overdue!


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello all!! just popping on quickly while i can. sorry couldnt update more, had really bad signal in there. will write story when i can as stuff wasnt straight forward. but i camt home last night at about 11pm. love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

lots of love to you, hope you'll settle in nicely :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L...........glad you are home Hun! XxxxxxX
Linn..........oh no hun, it's prob just because you are tired that you feel emotional. I am today as well, am knackered! Sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## lili24

Go chiefs wife!! Good luck!! 

Welcome home E&L :) Hugs to Harriet! Xxx

Linn hope you feel better soon! Everything will seem worse because you are tired. What did E weigh today? xx

Congratulations to all the new June mummies.. :cloud9: 

Next new arrival please!! :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

ME ME ME please! Xx


----------



## newmummytobe

Hi June mummies, I have an induction date for 23 June if nothing happens before then. Thanks, and labour dust to all overdue x x x


----------



## chloe18.

hello, just wanted to say i got an induction date for the 18th of june if i havent had him by then due to mild pre-eclampsia. good luck xx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev165pbs__.png


----------



## Wish4another

Hi there June Mummies
I just wanted to let you know I had my baby girl, Tia Elisabeth yesterday at 3.34am after only 3 hours of labour. Will post more details when I have caught up on some sleep!!!
Congrats to all those who have already become mummies, and sending labour dust and lots of hugs to those who are still waiting
xxx


----------



## chloe18.

congrats xx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats wish4another lovely name x

Linn sorry to hear about your fall out make up tonite ur mum will b ok just a v emotional time 

Emma I so want u to go next too then we can do labour dust for me!!! Welcome home e&l xx 

Chiefs wife is having 2 contractions in 10 mins and getting tired now hopefully Sony be too long a labour for her 

I'm sat in the garden and the suns gone in lol typical the first time I decide to do this! What's everyone having for dinner, I just made chilli and rice for lunch pauls working in the garden 

Mite order a takeaway


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am not cooking tonight am just too tired to do anything! so prob a take away or something very simple like cheesy beans on toast.
D...........I so want this over now! I don't know why as I never thought it would be any earlier than +10, but just was hopeful.

Oh well xxx 
wish4another.......congrats xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

We're having home made pizzas and designing the garden whilst the footy is on, or should I rephrase that, I'll design the garden whilst hubby watches the football ha ha! Bless you Emma, have an early night xxx


----------



## littlepne

DH has made enchilada's for tonight, put a bit extra chilli powder in as well - it's worth a go!!

I'm now thinking that the 13th June is a great day to have a baby :)


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations to yet more new mummies. Hope you are all well.Good luck to chiefs wife too, hope it is not too long!
Having an eventful day, decided to dtd ( again) last night, went to loo and found loads of blood, had an absolute panic,phoned hospital, they said not to worry it was absolutely normal this far on, had a really restless night,was up and down being sick thinking something was wrong.
Woke up this morning and for some stupid reason me and dh decided to go into town and pick parasol up for pram and take the metro instead of car, dd had been on a sleepover so we were picking her up from town too. Newcastle on a Saturday,was a bad decision, decided to come home and leave dh to shop, got to metro station and proceeded to be sick all oer the platform,whilst people just looked at me in horror and i felt like such a fool!
Got home and have loads of bloody mucus, dont know whether its my show or the result of dtd, have back ache and feel like poo!!!!!
Sorry for HUGE rant but am now feeling super sorry for myself, am sick of the waiting and feeling rubbish !!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Tilly...........and I thought I was having a bad day! You poor thing, sounds like your plug I think xxxxxx here's hoping that it is not too far away for you now!
No more taking the metro, if your waters had broken that would have been bad. Rest now and take it easy. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh tilly take care sounds like your show though xx 

Chiefs wife now has a drip to speed contractions bot no more news yet.

Emma its bc we all kept saying you wouldnt be late....

Hope the chilli works pne


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma and Delilah :) 

We made up now but I still feel weird, Emma you were right, guess the baby blues.. hope it will pass soon. I am happy I got my gorgeous DDs so why feel like crying?!!!!! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Baby blues are horrid, you will look back and think.................WHAT WAS I THINKING!!! But at the time, you are so low and everyone and everything is against you!! Just rant to us when you want hun, we are all here for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillykins

:hugs: Linn x and thank you Emma and Delilah x


----------



## sarah0108

Congrats to allt he new mummies.. i hope to join you ASAP!!

keeping my fingers crossed that this back ache and BH's turn into something *sigh* probably not :rofl: x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Emma and Tilly :hugs: what would I do without my buddies on here :flower:

Emma did you get the baby blues too? With DD1 it was bad, I was hoping this time I wouldn't get it as my baby is not just crying all the time! Stupid worrying.. but right now I am happy :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

No I was lucky I never got them. My sister had them bad with all 3 of her girls, and we are very close, so I know what you are going through. I did have days where I would cry but I think these were just exhaustion of trying to manage with everything so quickly and realising that I was not super mum and that actually even though I felt crap the girls were more than happy. Xxxxxx


----------



## tillykins

Pointless.....but i thought i would share...................i dreamt last night that i was riding on a giant salmon fillet!!!!! I hope silly dreams are a sign of impending labour otherwise i am quite clearly losing the plot!:wacko:
Hope you all slept well xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tilly that is soooooooo funny, I cried with laughing!
I dreamt that I had a little girl?..........I think that is normal though! No fillet dreams for me xxxxxx
Chiefs wife......... Hope you are ok, am worried now xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh Emma another girl, how excited you must be not knowing what you're having!! 

My baby breastfed every hour last night and I am soooo tired, but she is :cloud9: she still never really cries. At night she just fidgets for her milk bless her! Now she has been asleep for 3 hrs, how typical, would have loved to get 3 hrs last night. 

How are you all doing? So many overdue ladies on here now!!


----------



## PurpleHaze

Congratulations to everyone who's had their babies so far, and lots of happy labour dust to those still waiting! I've now got an induction booked for 22nd June, but hoping he'll arrive before then. Such an exciting time!!!! xx


----------



## nightkd

A salmon FILLET? :wacko::rofl: WTF?

I haven't had any particularly weird dreams recently... I do have morning sickness though, wtf? Had it back on and off for the past week, maybe a little longer... :( SUCKS. I've been having more frequent cramps though, so hopefully it's just a sign she's making her appearance soon. My hip seriously popped out of place when I stood up a couple of times yesterday, so I mentioned to DH could it be my pelvis etc starting to loosen (more) in prep for birth?

I feel like craaaaap!!! It's Sunday and I was up at 8:45am while hubby sleeps on!! Grr! Lol..

Hope everyone is well... Any news on Chief's Wife?

xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn..........I am totally over excited to find out now! Xxx


----------



## shell74

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that i had my beautiful baby girl on the 9th june. I wasn't due until 26th june so i was 37+4 weeks pregnant. We've called her Holly Louise and she weighs 7lb 2oz. I'm totally smitten with her. Good luck to all the girls still waiting to meet their lovely babies. Take care girls x x x


----------



## Kailm

Hello all! just to let you know I am now convinced sweeps do work! I had my 2nd sweep on Thursday afternoon and I gave birth to our Daughter, Chloe Sidwell J - Yesterday, (Saturday 12th June) at 11.16am (only 9 days overdue!) She weighed 7lb 7ozs. It was a relatively short labour (4 hours at hospital) and the only pain relief I had was a TENS machine (I love those things!) We came home last night. I will write a fulll birth story when I have a little more time.

I haven't had a chance to read through the last couple of days posts yet, but I hope you are all well! x


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Shell, lovely name

Chiefs Wife is back home ladies. She didnt progress to full labour despite the contractions and having a drip to help things along, no doubt she will update us all real soon, she is ok.

Well tomorrow is my due date and no sign of Nathan making an appearance yet. I so hope he doesnt go too late, I know I shouldnt be panicking just yet but I have events that I have to be at in July that we have organised and a conference I'm speaking at too.... oh well what will be will be...

I have a midwife appt at 2pm tomorrow and will ask for a sweep even though it probably wont do much but I am of the mindset that if there's a chance of it working then why not!

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Kailm congratulations and good going on the short labour, like your name choice too - where's the middle name from its unusual? Hope to see pics soon and read your story - we were typing at the same time x


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations Shell and Kailm. 
Delilah, i hope baby arrives on your due date.
Nightkd, i have had lots of sickness this past couple of days too!
Emma, any signs? I am officially sick now, cant believe its now 5 days past due date, i'm really snappy with oh and just generally sick of having symptoms and thinking this it for them all to disappear. :growlmad:


----------



## chief's wife

congrats zenmommy
congrats aliss
thanks to all you ladies for your encouragement when i was at the hosp. 
i was having contractions ,so went to the hosp and was kept in, i was monitored and was 2 cm dilated and was sent home, however the next morning the contraction continued coming every 5 mins and was told to go in again and i was kept for monitoring, eventually i was 3 cm dilated and contracting 3 times in 10 mins but towards 3 pm the contractions were coming but was weak , so the dr decided to augment it with alittle dose of oxytoxin [5mg] injected into a glucose infusion.
that made the contraction start coming 4 times in every 10 mins and was getting very strong but when the drip finished it did not continue ,it gradually eased away. at that time i was already 3+cm dilated[almost 4 cm]. so the dr decided to stop the augmentation completely since i had not got to my due date yet, but gave me a sweep to help kick start things again and was sent home. i am home now and nothing, i am still waiting, any way the dr said that if i get to my due date and nothing happens he will decide whether an induction will be done or not, depending on the situation at hand then. i hope bubs makes an appearance very soon cos i am tired of the waiting game. on the other side though he's worth every bit of the waiting etc.
thanks all for your concern and care.


----------



## chief's wife

D- hugs and thanks for updating for me.
babyjane-congrats
Emma- thanks , hope bubs makes an appearance soon


----------



## tillykins

Oh Chiefs wife, it sounds like you have had a tiring time, hopefully being at home relaxing will spur baby to arrive :hugs: xx


----------



## chief's wife

Linn,lili,D, Emma-thanks
wish4another-congrats
E&L-glad you are home already and congrats again


----------



## chief's wife

tilly-thanks


----------



## chief's wife

nightkD-thanks


----------



## chief's wife

shell-congrats
Kalim-congrats


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Kailm, so pleased for you, hope too see some pics on facebook soon!


----------



## SylvieB

chief's wife, how annoying, hope things get a move on soon
kalim, congrats!
everyone else who had their babies: congrats as well
kd: hope it happens soon
deliliah - due date would be great to give birth right? gl, maybe your waters will break like linn's lol
either i keep getting BH tonight or baby keeps moving around in very uncomfortable spots, either way, my belly's been hurting for the past couple of hours... 8 days to go...


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning!

How is everyone?

I am no nearer to popping, it's like all my symptoms have disappeared!! He is wriggling around - a lot, but just not down!! I so don't want another stretch & sweep tomorrow (I have another consultants appt then) but as he is big I think they may give me an induction date.

I think some more cleaning is in order today, its very messy since my last nesting session.

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tilly.............I am soooooooooi bored of waiting now! Hope you ok xxxx still nothing to report here xxx
D......... Yay for getting to 40 weeks Hun, fingers crossed you don't go over too much xx
Congrats to Shell74 and to Kailm on your princesses xxxxx
Chiefs wife.........sorry to hear you had a rough time, I really thought that you boy was ready to come out! It must be the thought of all those sisters wanting to spoil him xxxx
I am sick of pineapple and rasp leaf tea! The gym ball is still great as it relieves the spd and back ache! Sex is a no go for the last 2 nights, just can not be arsed!!!!!!
Got my maternity cd today, so will pop some on FB for those who have me on there! If anyone wants too add me then pm me and will give you my fb email xxxxx
Right must entertain DD2 now xxxxxx
Good luck to everyone waiting today and I hope to hear of another birth soon xxx


----------



## littlepne

Still waiting here too!!!

It's strange, the past 6 months have flown by since I found out I was pregnant. The past THREE DAYS of being overdue feel like a lifetime!! Doesn't help that I'm still itching. MW tomorrow though, hopefully will get a sweep at least - might start something!


----------



## Delilah

Nothing to report here either - got mw appt at 2pm so will ask her to check me out and see if its even worth doing a sweep. 

Mxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

good luck D xxxxx


----------



## tillykins

Nothing to report here either. Phoned my midwife and shes going to see me tomorrow instead of Wednesday and do another sweep! She says i need to relax and stop stressing about it as the body releases chemicals when you get worked up which prevents you going into labour.Easier said than done . My mum has her first course of chemotherapy today, she was diagnosed with breast cancer about 12 weeks ago and has since had a mastectomy, has been a pretty stressful time in general, have been with her at all her appointments apart from today which she had to go her own to!
Going to take her advice and try and chill and watch some trashy tv.

Emma :hugs::hugs:
Good luck too D xx


----------



## tillykins

littlepne and charlotte thinking positive thoughts for you too x


----------



## Delilah

Tilly sorry to hear about your mum but glad she is on the road to recovery :hugs:

I am trying to not get stressed about it either, he will come when he is ready but it is so hard.....

Come on girls one of you must go today its an anticlimax after all the excitement last week!!!!! 

OK got to work will let you know how I get on with the mw later xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Ha ha I know, crazy! I so don't want to give birth later this week, OH has exams Thursday & Friday and although thats our due date we were really hoping he could take them and be at the birth, whats the betting something happens and I have to call him out of his exams ha ha! 

My man is very active today, limbs poking out everywhere........ bless him
xx


----------



## Delilah

Well I'm back from my 40 week midwife appointment. The one I saw today said that she categorises the baby's position in 3 ways at this stage (relating to the head) - moveable, fixed and engaged. I am fixed so she said there was no point in offering a sweep today, but has made me an appointment for next Monday for one if I dont go before.

I was disappointed but understand there's no point in doing one for the sake of it. She said you can try all the old wives tales but baby will come when its ready - in a way I appreciated her no-nonsense approach today but in another I wanted HOPE!!!!!!

She also said he was measuring normal now for 40 weeks but that could be because his head has moved down more.

lol x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Arww D! I have my fingers crossed for you for next Monday - but I am sure he'll come before then hey! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillykins

Delilah said:


> Well I'm back from my 40 week midwife appointment. The one I saw today said that she categorises the baby's position in 3 ways at this stage (relating to the head) - moveable, fixed and engaged. I am fixed so she said there was no point in offering a sweep today, but has made me an appointment for next Monday for one if I dont go before.
> 
> I was disappointed but understand there's no point in doing one for the sake of it. She said you can try all the old wives tales but baby will come when its ready - in a way I appreciated her no-nonsense approach today but in another I wanted HOPE!!!!!!
> 
> She also said he was measuring normal now for 40 weeks but that could be because his head has moved down more.
> 
> lol x

Your midwife sounds very much like mine, when i spoke to her this morning she said best thing to do to make baby arrive is relax, when i told her about all my bouncing, stairwalking and copious amounts of sex ( oh actually refused last night:wacko:) she said i was trying too hard!!
Don't be disheartened with no sweep, mine didn't work last week! I guess our babies are far too comfortable and content xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D, my baby wasn't engaged either at 40+2 so they didn't do one! I am chilled today about the whole late thing now. Will happen soon.
Tilly, sorry to hear you have been having extra stress as well. I hope the chemo works for your mum and doesn't make her too poorly xxx We are now FB buddies so no doubt will catch up on there as well xxxxx

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

D - I'm sorry but keep my fingers crossed bubs will come out before Monday.
Looks like I'll get my induction this weekend. Have to talk to my ob whether they'll get me started on Saturday or Sunday. Was supposed to go in on Monday but DD1's starting nursery and I'd like her daddy to go with her - who refused to go if I got induced, so now starting me on the weekend... So excited, only a few more sleeps - and no hope really that she'll make an early appearance.
On a brighter note, got my last final on Wednesday and as bubs is staying put, looks like I'll be able to take it. Can't wait for it to be over. Not studying anymore, just want it out of my mind...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, thinking of you all!!!
Hope all those late LOs arrive soon to meet their parents


----------



## chief's wife

sylvie-thanks. and hope youe bubs doesn't keep you waiting
charlotte-goodluck with your appointment
Emma- i thought he was going to come out on that day too but.................i will check out your maternity CD on FB
littlepne-good luck with your mw appointment
Tilly-hugs. hope the chemotherapy works for your mum


----------



## chief's wife

D- hope bubs makes an appearance before next monday . sending you lots of imminent labour dusts


----------



## aliss

LOL omg... do I have the biggest June baby so far?

Alexandre, born June 8, 9lb 3 oz


----------



## chief's wife

congrats aliss. quite a big baby and that's nice.


----------



## nightkd

I have a very quiet baby today...leaky boobs (not that that's unusual :lol:) and for the first time in my pregnancy I feel properly in love with my Bean.... Oxytocin - labour????? :thumbup::winkwink:

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kd........you do make me laugh! You have wanted your baby put for weeks now, I so hope you don't go over...... You would be a nightmare! :rofl:
I am now in bed, am knackered and it's only 9.50pm......
Sorry to those who are on my FB. I will pop my maternity pics up tomorrow. I forgot to do it today xxxx

night lovely ladies! I hope to wake to some labour news from you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> Kd........you do make me laugh! You have wanted your baby put for weeks now, I so hope you don't go over...... You would be a nightmare! :rofl:
> I am now in bed, am knackered and it's only 9.50pm......
> Sorry to those who are on my FB. I will pop my maternity pics up tomorrow. I forgot to do it today xxxx
> 
> night lovely ladies! I hope to wake to some labour news from you tomorrow xxxx

Haha!! TBH it's just the waiting and not knowing that gets to me! If she still needs time to cook, then so be it! I just want a time and date to expect labour!! :rofl:

Night night! :) xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah tell me about it!!!!! Me too xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

It's a shame we weren't built with a countdown to labour.... :nope:


----------



## karamel

aliss said:


> LOL omg... do I have the biggest June baby so far?
> 
> Alexandre, born June 8, 9lb 3 oz

I had a EFW scan done today ; baby's measuring at 9 pounds exactly ; and I still have a week and a half to go ; so I might beat you there ;)
Congrats by the way :D


----------



## karamel

So ; here's my update :)

Had my EFW scan today ; baby's measuring 9 pounds and 40 weeks.
Then went to my OB ; he says he won't let me go over my due date :) ; I have my next appointment on the 22nd, and if she hasn't arrived by then, he'll be inducing me :D 
Sooo ; hopefully I'll have my little one by the end of next week :D


----------



## SylvieB

karamel. why won't your doctor let you go over?
im getting slightly nervous about my induction this weekend now. wish this one would decide to come naturally beforehand... read up on old posts from my last pregnancy last night, can't believe i forgot so much... got me really pissed off with the hospital staff back then all over again lol
final exam tomorrow, wish it was already 28 hours later and all behind me... haven't studied at all but just want it to be over. hoping the examiners will be nice to me due to me being heavily pregnant and expecting a baby this weekend...


----------



## tannembaum

Hello!! Just popped in whilst I'm hooked up to my breast pump :haha: to let you all know my daughter Elsie Poppy was born on 7th June at 1.21am by emergency c section (so,so scary) weighing 5lbs 10 and a half!!
Only just got home yesterday as little miss lost 11% of her birth weight so we needed to fatten her up a bit :)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4739326&l=db0271a012&id=512057351


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Tannembaum she is gorgeous

Sylvie good luck tomorrow for your exam then you can focus on your induction this weekend xx

Excited to see your photos Emma, bet it seems ages away now! Tilly if you want to add me on FB I have the same profile pic as this avator and am on Emma's friend list (Marie) x

Well no signs here today. I am resigned he wont come this week now and am more relaxed now I have accepted that. I am out most of today and tomorrow at meetings so will check in for news when I can. 

Have a great day all - hope to read that one of us has a baby by tonight!

Mxx


----------



## tillykins

Thanks D i will add you now ( Andrea) Pleased you are feeling relaxed too! I bet baby arrives soon !
Good luck with exam Sylvie 
Tannenbaum, your lo is beautiful

Having my 2nd sweep today, just waiting for midwife to call me with time, hopefully it will work this time but im kind of resigned to the fact i may end up with an induction ! Have no date yet though!

Emma, i keep thinking i will wake up and check b&b and you will be in labour! Any signs?

Hope everyone has a nice day xxx


----------



## littlepne

Morning everyone!

No sweep today, mw said there wasn't much point trying yet. Not much change, gone from 3/5 to 4/5 which I'd guessed already but she advised me to get on my ball and keep active - not so easy though is it!!

This was after dropping my sample on the bathroom floor this morning and having to wait to wee again!! Hopefully I won't have to attempt that again for a while!

Congrats to the new mums :)

On the bright side, I'll get induced in 10 days... - nearest to a milestone I've got!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tannembaum...................Congratulations hun, she is a little beauty xxx

D.................that is the best thing to do..................think next week xxx

Tilly...................Nope nothing here xxxx Even if i wait till +14 it is only another 7days.......so am quite chilled now xxx I hope your 2nd sweep works for you hun............I have my first one on Thursday morning xxxx

Littlepne.................oh i did that............dropped my wee!!! So annoying xxx


----------



## Delilah

Emma are they not keeping their date of Friday to induce you?? Yes I'm thinking next week that way if he comes sooner its a bonus! xx 

Tilly good luck for the sweep, I hope it works for you xx

Littlepne thats what mine said yesterday - although you know lots of comments on my facebook from mums said their babies didnt engage until labour so there's hope for us all! 

I have to pee in a jug now because I cant manouvre in time to get it in the little bottles lol


----------



## chazzette

im officially due today :) not holding out much hope of her coming on time tho hehe. Got a sweep booked for thursday and an induction booked for 25th if all else fails. so atleast i know that in 10 days max we will have our lil one :) x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mine didn't engage till labout D xxxxx
I have still got my induction booked for Friday 5pm (+10)..................but they are advising me to wait until +14...................Will see what happens with the sweep on Thursday............is booked 9.30am, so nice and early xxxx I don't want to be induced, so i may cancel??? They said i can cancel an hour before, so will wait and see, if nothing happens i may go in, but it i feel twinges or anything then i will wait xxxx

Congrats on 40 weeks chazzette xx


----------



## Delilah

Maybe the sweep will start you off naturally then hon, that would be better all round and if you are ok about it then a few more days wont make a difference and you may avoid having to be induced :hugs::hugs:

Congrats on 40 weeks Chazette


----------



## tillykins

Back from midwifes, had my sweep. I'm 4cm dilated!!!! She thinks i will go into labour tonight! Quite a bit of bleeding now though!
Going to try stay calm and not build my hopes up though, i'm quite crampy but i know that is just the aftermath of the sweep !!!!


----------



## Delilah

Ooooh Tilly hope you're ok and that you do go into labour - 4cm is good :happydance: take care and keep us updated xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Tilly.....................that is great news! Is so odd how pregnancies are so different! With both my girls, my strong contactions started at 3cm, but some people don't start till later......................xxxx Fingers crossed for you hun xxx

D.......................anything?


----------



## tillykins

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh Tilly.....................that is great news! Is so odd how pregnancies are so different! With both my girls, my strong contactions started at 3cm, but some people don't start till later......................xxxx Fingers crossed for you hun xxx
> 
> D.......................anything?


I was super suprised when she told me, I'm very crampy and some strong bh, I don't know whether it's off sweep or the start of something! My daughter is 13 so it's a very long time since I've done this, starting to worry a bit that I don't recognise the signs or that I'm Reading too much into it and I'm nowhere near x x


----------



## Delilah

Nothing for me Em - although my receptionist said that my bump has really dropped today! I will take another picture at some point now I'm overdue.

Tilly if you are 4cm then you must be close to starting - hope tonight is the night for you!

Have a good evening everyone - its quiet on here isnt it atm, just us stragglers still holding up the fort!!! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D how a annoying and rude of her not to tell you earlier. Try and have a fun evening though xxxxx
Tilly...........anything stronger yet for you? I hope to hear news soon xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

My bump pics are on FB xxxx


----------



## tillykins

emmadrumm77 said:


> My bump pics are on FB xxxx

Just had a peep, they are gorgeous!what lovely memories to keep x


----------



## -Linn-

oh tilly it only took me 3 hrs from being 4 cm dilated until I gave birth!!

sorry everybody I have been MIA as I have been so busy with my mum being here :)

hope everybody is well. no time to read all the posts.

emma any signs?


----------



## chief's wife

Karamel-good you know the latest you will meet your Lo, i am happy for you

i feel so exhausted , i even find it a task to lift myself up from the bed or chair and i have been feeling like this all day


----------



## chief's wife

Sylvie-good luck with your exams
Tannemum-congrats, your baby is lovely
D,Tilly,Littlepne Emma-lots of asap labour dusts to you
Chazzette-congrats on due date


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh chiefs wife, I am not suprised! You have had a tough time of it, and you have your DD's to look after!
Linn........not sure if it is a sign, but i really ache tonight, my tummy hurts and so does my back! Have had to go to bed as just needed to lie flat! Will txt you as soon as I think it is anything xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma I hope it really is! Have been thinking of you and checking my phone! :hugs: xxx


----------



## chief's wife

Emma- thanks and i hope it's the start of things for you. hugs


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks ladies. Now going to sleep, as may need it xxx


----------



## -Linn-

good idea, I got no sleep at all before I gave birth!! good night xxx


----------



## Delilah

Oh Emma I hope it means something I am going to look at your photos now xxx EDIT just seen them - WOWEEEEE what can I say, gorgeous, sexy, amazing pictures - I love them all!

Chiefs Wife dont be too hard on yourself, rest while you can xx

You know I said my bump had dropped well my neighbour said it can drop as much as you want it to but unitl you cant walk because it feels like you have a melon between your legs its no-go, is this right?


----------



## karamel

SylvieB ; I'm not sure why he won't let me go over. He just said he won't. He's not much for explanations and I didn't ask as I'm perfectly content with being induced just around my duedate. The next appt is only 2 days before my due date *don't know if I mentioned that before* ; so IMO it's close enough :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies.........lay down last night and was lovely. I suppose I was just reall achy from the days activities? All ache's have gone this morning, sorry wish it was more news xxxxx
Tilly??????? How are you? Not heard from you..... Hope your ok xxxx
D.......thanks for your comments about my pics......am so pleased with them xxxx
Karamel.......if I choose not to be induced this Fri they will definately do it 22nd for me too xxxxx


----------



## tillykins

I'm still here.....boo hoo, been up since 5 with terrible cramping and backache, still have the awful brown mucus discharge !!! i think my body is tricking me! Do you think this means anything?

Emma i had high hopes for you after reading you post.What time is your sweep? xx

Chiefs wife, you need to rest hun, you have had a super tiring time xx

D, i think your neighbour is talking rubbish ha ha x

Karamel, my induction date is 22nd too :growlmad: xx


----------



## littlepne

Morning everyone!



Delilah said:


> You know I said my bump had dropped well my neighbour said it can drop as much as you want it to but unitl you cant walk because it feels like you have a melon between your legs its no-go, is this right?

Someone told me something similar a few weeks ago, but I dunno :shrug:

Still some stubborn babies I see!!

I'm starting to get a bit fed up, even though I'm trying really hard not to. Every day drags so much, I'm told to keep active but everything aches. I'm always hungry as well!!

Oh well, I keep telling myself that it's another day closer anyway!

Hope everything kicks off for us all soon!


----------



## TashTash

Hey girlies, 

How is everyone?

Well the inlaws have left wooo hoooo! I'm sooo looking forward to our first night alone as a family! 

Nethan is fab and settled into a nice routine and even went 5 hours between feeds last night to let mummy have a good sleep :) he usually goes 3.5 - 4 hours anyway. Breast feeding like a pro but will take a bottle of expressed milk if you offer that to him aswell, he doesn't mind as long as his belly is getting filled lol

I've lost my pregnancy weight plus an extra 2lbs already so I'm very happy Bout that! 

Just love being a mummy and can't believe Nethan is a week old already! 

It won't be long til all you lovely ladies get to hold your babies either :) x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria had her little girl Lowen on the 4th June............was due 8th xxxx
Congratulations hun x


----------



## -Linn-

Morning! 

Seems like nearly everyone one here is now overdue :hugs: to you all.. hope things will start happening before anyone needs to be induced! 

Tash I know it's crazy how fast the time goes, my baby is already 9 days old now, she is also feeding well and now waking up every 3 hrs for feeds, but I can really live with that as she just goes back to sleep straight away and she is still asleep now!


----------



## tillykins

Tash and linn lovely to hear your little ones are doing well x
congratations ria x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Im not due till Saturday but i feel like she's never going to come! :dohh::cry:


----------



## chief's wife

D-thanks. i don't agree with your neighbour's theory
Emma- hugs. your pics are fab
Tilly- i think your body is actually preparing and i hope something comes out of it soon hugs.


----------



## chief's wife

Ria- congrats
Tash and Linn- glad your babies are doing well


----------



## emmadrumm77

I love that you lovely ladies with babies keep popping in to see us xxxxxx

D...............yeah i agree with C's wife, a myth. My bump is still fairly high, but i seem to just carry that way maybe? Never remember the feeling of something between my legs.............well not until i was pushing xxxx

Sooooooooooooooooo bored today!! I seem to be clock watching, even though i have the girls running riot around me!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma of course I'm popping in, your still my bump buddies although my bump is gone now!!


----------



## LeighAnne89x

Hi ladies, just letting you know that I had my little girl Sienna Rose on Sunday 13th June she wasn't due until 26th June but she didn't want to wait that long :) She weighed 7lb 5 and is absolutely perfect, we're over the moon :D Good luck to everyone still waiting, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## tillykins

My daughter is performing in Bugsy Malone tonight at 7, had spoken to her and explained i may not make it. Looks like i can go now:happydance:
Now praying not to go into labour from 7-9 pm.Typical !!!


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations Leighanne x


----------



## Delilah

Evening ladies - Linn and Tash thanks for checking in on us, we all wanna be over on the new thread with our babies!

I've been out at meetings all day, was stubborn and woiuldnt ring someone to give me a lift - I am not allowed to drive now - Paul really pissed me off yesterday he phoned my car insurance and asked should I still be driving given I was overdue and they said that because my date of confinement (wtf) was Monday that they couldnt give a clear answer - even though I still have a baby in there and am not "confined" they said I best not risk it. I am so angry with him so I walked 1.5 miles in Manchester wearing heels in this bloody heat my feet are killing me now. Got to leave the office in 15 minutes for the last parentcraft class too.... I'll enjoy it when I get there I'm sure, tonight is aobut post-birth what the health visitors do etc I think.

Emma and Tilly - come on now!!!! And LittlePNE I was hoping for news from one of you today! 

Contrats Ria and Leighanne - both gorgeous names xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

D..........................OMG i would have be sooooooooooooo angry too!! I suppose he is just worried about you, but that's not the point, he should have said something and not just phoned them behind your back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Nothing from me today..................maybe tomorrow???

Congrats LeighAnne for your baby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Tilly.................If i get a text between 7-9..................do you mind if i giggle xxxxxxxxxxxxx all honesty am sure you will be fine xxxx

Linn.................miss you on here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma...sorry so busy with my mum, my baby girl is still as good as gold!! gosh my boobs are getting bigger and fuller every day I am so scared of mastitis I keep waking her up to drink more milk.. my poor baby lol


----------



## Starfish

Hello fellow junebugs. Just wanted to let you all know I had my baby on June 10th. The yellow bump turned out to be pink :cloud9: Baby Sophie was born weighing 7lbs 1oz by c-section. I was induced after my waters broke, but in the end they found out she was a footling breech!
Congrats to the other new babies, and good luck to those waiting.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations starfish xxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats LeighAnne & Starfish!

I'm still very much pregnant...Bean has been quiet for 3 days now, Monday was her quietest day...she's still managing to bruise my ribs though :lol: I'm just having something to eat, got a MW appointment at 4:30pm (it's about 2:55pm here atm)... Doubt she'll say anything interesting/different than usual, but we'll see. :)

xx


----------



## chief's wife

LieghAnne-congrats
starfish-congrats
D- awwwww sorry , hope you enjoy your class
Tilly, Emma-labour dusts
Kd- good luck with the appointment


----------



## chief's wife

LieghAnne-congrats
starfish-congrats
D- awwwww sorry , hope you enjoy your class
Tilly, Emma-labour dusts
Kd- good luck with the appointment


----------



## chief's wife

LieghAnne-congrats
starfish-congrats
D- awwwww sorry , hope you enjoy your class
Tilly, Emma-labour dusts
Kd- good luck with the appointment


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Starfish

Parentcraft was good tonight apart from the health visitors scared us half to death withall sorts of stuff....

Emma he is worried and in his own way he is trying to get me to slow down but there's a way to do things -grrrr still not speaking to him properly I hope Nathan doesnt decide to come when I'm on one with him lol

I'm out all day tomorrow again so will miss you all but will check in when I can.

Night all xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah if Nathan decides to come, trust me you will forget any arguements you had with Paul, I understand you are mad at him though :hugs: 

Congrats to all the ladies who recently gave birth to their LOs. 

How are my overdue buddies today? Loads to labour dust :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## tillykins

MY WATERS JUST BROKE!!!!
about 45 mins ago, waiting for OH to come, need to go to hospital and get checked out then i can come home! Will be induced tomorrow if nothing happens. Few niggly pains but not nothing major yet.
Wow......i feel serene and calm xxx


----------



## Adrasteia

Hi everyone,

I'm so pleased to announce that my beautiful Isabella Rose was born in the early hours of Sunday 13th June morning weighing a good 8Ib 15oz.

I'm so totally in love!



Amy x


----------



## littlepne

Congrats to the new mummies, I can't keep up anymore!

Good luck tilly!!

Are the rest of us still in tact today? I had such a bad night's sleep and now I'm achy and emotional! This baby really needs to come out now lol but still no signs other than the extra aches and pains but I know most of that is just the fun of being 41 weeks!!


----------



## emski803

I have had my little girl Alice Rose born 1:37am 13th June weighing a juicy 9lb 2 1/2 (the 1/2 hurt the most :) ) I will put a birth story and pics on shortly 

Thanks for all the pregnancy fun :) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations Adrasteia ans emski803 on your girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:flower:

Tilly i look forward to your text hun to say your beautiful baby has arrived xxx:happydance:

I went to the mw today for my sweep...............she nearlly didn't do it!! I am not engaged AT ALL............however she did manage to find my cervix and did a successful sweep, she also said that she doubts it will work :cry: They cancelled my induction for tomorrow, as she said there is no point as baby is still high up, that it would take about 3 tablets (12hrs apart) to maybe even do anything!! So i will spend my time with my family instead :flower: 
My induction has now been changed to Tues 22nd at 11am xxx


----------



## Delilah

Congratulations Adrasteia and emski803 on your girls and Go Tilly!!!!!! Very excited for you now - hopefully you will have baby cuddles soon xxxxx

LittlePNE nothing here. Emma thats annoying but no point wasting the time being induced when they say it might not work.... I do hope you start on your own though, maybe the sweep will have jiggled something into action.

I am in my office all day today and doing ok, getting a bit of cabin fever as its so nice outside, I may not work tomorrow if I get things to a point I am happy with today! Will go for a walk to get some fresh air soon.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

oh tilly how exciting, same thing happened to me never needed the induction good luck! xxx

congrats ladies on your baby girls :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning lovely Linn...................how are you hun?


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Adrasteia
congrats emski
Tilly best wishes and lots of dusts to you
Littlepne- i am still here and very pregnant lol
Emma- so sorry but fingers crossed bubs will come before the new induction date.
D-hope you get most things sorted so that you will rest tomorrow. hugs


----------



## purple01

Hi ladies, just wanted to say that our little boy Benjamin was born last week by c-section on 10th June, weight: 7lbs 2ozs. He was delivered by c-section due to a heart problem that was found during the pregnancy. After the birth things were not too good and he was in intensive care for a few days, but now all is fine and we are happy to be home :)

I will post a link to our birth story once written. I got a feeling it will be very long as so much happened over those few days.

Congrats to all the other new mums! I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the news yet but will try to have a read through later.

xxxx


----------



## littlepne

Had a bloody show, is it really sad that I got a bit excited about it? Hopefully this means I haven't been feeling crap all day for nothing. But as I told DH, we're not really any further on than we were this morning - I'm still having a baby within a week (ish!)!!!!

Apologies for tmi but I had to share!! :D


----------



## chief's wife

Purple - congrats and glad Benjamin is ok and everything is fine now.
littlepne- wow good news. seems like the start of things for you


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I am good, sorry didn't check in on here again until now, I am eating more again and not too tired, baby feeds every 3 hrs but it's really ok. She sleeps until 11 or so! 

How are you? Hope you won't need that induction. Are you trying any more :sex: or did you decide it doesn't work?


----------



## -Linn-

littlepne said:


> Had a bloody show, is it really sad that I got a bit excited about it? Hopefully this means I haven't been feeling crap all day for nothing. But as I told DH, we're not really any further on than we were this morning - I'm still having a baby within a week (ish!)!!!!
> 
> Apologies for tmi but I had to share!! :D

promising I had one too before I went into labour, try and get some sleep today before your contractions start, I had no sleep before I gave birth, so was more shattered afterwards.


----------



## Delilah

Purple congratulations we have been thinking about you, glad Benjamin is doing ok.

Little PNE - YAY!!!!! So you and Tilly could have your babies by weekend. 

I am thinking mine wont come any time soon.... he is obvioulsy too comfy in there and I have had no signs, no pains etc 

Finishing work for the day now but will have to work tomorrow because I havent finished everything! I dont really mind I have alot to do.

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- all your activity will probably kick things off for you. also better to be busy so that the time will fly. best wishes


----------



## emmadrumm77

Purple01....................congrats on your baby boy, i look forward to reading your story.

Littlepne....................i had my shows with both my DD's on the same day i started contractions.

Nothing to report here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oooooooooooooooooooooh i am rubbish, been away from computer today!

Tilly text me at 2.45....................the baby had done a poo inside her, so they are keeping her in and inducing her........................just waiting to hear some baby news now x


----------



## emmadrumm77

JUST TO REMIND THOSE OF YOU......................THERE IS A JUNEBUGS THREAD FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE YOUR BEAUTIFUL BABIES


https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/341326-junebugs-2010-a.html


----------



## nightkd

I feel like absolute POO. I'm also wondering if this baby is coming out any time... Especially seen as I won't be induced unless there's something wrong with her... I can't even say 'at least she'll be here by...' :dohh:

Is there anyone left in here? :rofl: I just want to be in labour NOW!


----------



## chief's wife

Tilly- best wishes
KD- i am still here
Emma-thanks for the update


----------



## emmadrumm77

kd................................yep am still here!!
9days late...........................but still smiling xxx


----------



## chief's wife

Emma and KD-:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tulip

I can't keep up! Congratulations everyone! Char, I'm sure feeling like crap is a symptom of imminent labour! xx


----------



## nightkd

:hugs: & :dust: to those still waiting!! :)

Ha! I've been feeling like crap for a couple of weeks now though!!! I think hormone changes and hot weather are to blame. I want Evey Bean to arrive so we can do stuff! Though I want to go to the zoo and 100 degrees + newborn = not good, so... Boo!!! 75-80 I can handle...90-100....too hot!

xx


----------



## chief's wife

wow KD, here it's been raining a lot and we have a cooler weather now


----------



## bky

I feel bad saying this, but I wish I was even uncomfortable! I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever at this rate. :cry: Naughty non engaged baby. Soon my husband is going to have to roll me around since I just keep getting bigger (now officially NO shirts that fit). I'd love some pressure or discharge or...something that indicated the baby might come out someday. ok. minirant over.


----------



## chief's wife

bky-hugs:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SylvieB

hey ladies!
passed my exam with 85% yesterday, got an overall 88 now, so chuffed.
went to ob's this morning, she's about 7lbs, cervix still soft but not fully effaced, like the lst 2 weeks. baby not engaged but she said that's common with 2nd babies and all i needed now was contractions...
looks like i'll be getting induced on saturday now, so tomorrow's gonna be busy cleaning the kitchen (our dishwasher isn't working at the moment, great!) and susan's room, finishing the baby blanket etc....
getting scared now...
congrats to everyone who had their babies and labour dust to everyone's who waiting, no time for reading up now, will try and catch up tomorrow but not sure i'll find the time...:blush:


----------



## nightkd

chief's wife said:


> wow KD, here it's been raining a lot and we have a cooler weather now

We had severe flooding on Monday!! It's like we're making up for all that wet, with the hottest, driest days EVER (well probably not ever, it's freakin' hot though!)... Weird.

Well done for passing your exam Sylvie!! :D

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh bky you sound fed up. I sympathise xxxxx am 9 days over but feel ok about it now, sort of used to feeling impatient xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well done Sylvie xxxxx
D.........hope your ok?
No news from Tilly yet, she has probably had baby by now, wishing you all the best Hun xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Max Aidan has been born :D 9lbs, 16th june 2010 at 7:54pm :)

6 days overdue!!

good luck all you mummies still waiting :hugs: x


----------



## chief's wife

Sylvie-well done
KD- sorry just find a way of getting comfy in the hot weather.cheers
Sarah- congrats


----------



## littlepne

Congrats sarah!

Well I've been up since 2am now with pains around every 5 minutes for about 30 seconds but not too bad yet.

Can't believe I could have a birthday baby, this was probably the only day I didn't really want to go into labour lol.

Will try and keep you all updated, bnb is a good distraction!


----------



## SylvieB

thanks girls and congrats, sarah!
can't believe this might be the last day being pregnant for me... Argh!!!
going to my knitting group in a bit and will then clean DD1's room. have to do the kitchen as well and then just waiting for tomorrow to start...
kd, hope your LO will decide to come out soon - and everyone else's who's waiting!


----------



## chazzette

had a sweep at the midwife yday  Im 1.5 - 2 cm dilated, have a cervix that is more favourable than most first time mums (its thin, soft and stretchy) and have definatly already lost my plug. Gonna have another sweep on monday if lil one isnt here by then but midwife says its looking hopeful she will be here soon :-D been havig a bit of old bloody discharge and what looks like really tiny pieces of old blood stained scrambled egg coming out (lol TMI maybe!) since but i think thats just where she stirred things up. wierd to think that she has felt our babys head whilst still inside me


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies! My due date today but still nothing, 4th s&s today then date for induction if no sign on Tuesday... How are u all? Getting fed up yet? Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Littlepne............oh how exciting for you!

Chazzette...............looks like things are heading in the right direction for you..........hopefully not long now x

I am now 10days late...........................Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Sarah, I love the name Max!

Littlepne and CHazzette, looks like you both could go any time and Sylvie - how exciting xx Congrats on your exam passess too xxx

Any news on Tilly? Congrats on reaching your due date Charlotte xx

Are we all officially late now? I am 4 days late no signs of anything happening either.... maybe this weekend but then again maybe not I think I'm destined to follow you Emma! At least you know your baby will be here next week - so excited to find out if you have a blue bump this time!!!! 

At my parentcraft class on Wednesday I was getting really annoyed with some of the girls there - they were like 36/37 weeks and doing all sorts to get their babies out - we are lucky that our babies go to term and are healthy... I think of Lili and how she was praying for every day then every extra week etc with Layla that people shouldnt wish their babies early, we have a lifetime to look forward to with them. OK rant over.... and that said now I am late I do want him here lol but I didnt want him here 3 weeks ago!

I'm in my Heywood office today, popping home at lunchtime to meet a friend who is giving me a baby bath and some other stuff she doesnt need - we didnt buy a baby bath, we have a Summer Mothers mesh bath chair and a Tomy Bath Dam but the bath will be handy to start with.

Then I have one client meeting this afternoon and then home for me at a reasonable time, hopefully by 4.30pm ish then the weekend - yay!!! Got some accounts work to do but nothing to strenuous. 

Have a good day everyone. Weather is raining here and overcast which I actually dont mind I prefer it like this when I'm working (bah humbug eh!!!)

Chief's wife how are you doing hon? 

Mxx


----------



## alice89

hey all!

it was my due date june 15th, still no sign of baby :( got a stretch and sweep on monday and wednesday so hopefully that will hurry him on his way. I just wondered if any of your midwifes have estimated the weight of your baby.. a couple of weeks ago mine was saying around 8-9pounds and he was going to be long, yesterday she said around tenpounds?? im really scared now about the whole thing!! are the midwifes normally correct.. does a ten pound baby still look new bornish? :D ... ive heard bigger babies are easier to push, but i dont see how? xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats sarah!

littlepne my contractions were really painfull but never lasted longer than 30-40secs and I was still dilating, so don't let them tell you they need to last at least a minute!! good luck


----------



## chief's wife

littlepne-:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chief's wife

Linn- how is DD2? 
D-i am ok hon, still waiting and wishing you a lot of rest and asap appearance of bubs
alice- the only near correct estimate of the weight of a baby is through ultrasound
Emma- hugs. lots of labour dusts to you
Charlotte-congrats on due date
Chazzete- looks like you are losing your plug. ypu will meet bubs soon. best wishes
Tilly- thinking of you


----------



## Delilah

Alice a 10lb baby looks older than a 7lb baby! I remember when my friend had her son and he was 10lb 9oz and the lady in the bed next to her had a little boy who was 7lb and my friend's baby didnt look newborn compared to the other little boy. But to us they will be tiny anyway! I have been told my baby is going to be big too, as has Charlotte x

Glad you are better Chiefs Wife, I was worried about how tired you were after your ordeal last weekend xx

Hi Linn :hi::hi: how did E sleep last night? xx


----------



## alice89

Thank you for the reply delilah, did they say roughly how big they think your baby will be? she did say it could be in the 9pounds so im hoping less than a ten pounder  i just dont understand how they can tell? good luck xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

My mw said that they can not really tell, she said to me that she expects mine to be 8-9lb, which to me seems a huge range??? Don't work yourself up about it. I was told with both my other daughters that they would be small 6lb, and they were both 7lb 11oz.

I have text Tilly, but got no reply from her.

C's wife glad you are feeling a bit better xxxx

D I hope you have a restful weekend xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody :) 

How are you all? I am tired today but everything is still fine, my baby never cries or screams I really can't believe it. She had a paddy this morning when I washed her bum with cold water (was too tired to get out of bed) but it only lasted 10 seconds and then she was happy again! 

I hope you are all well, Emma I can't believe you are 10 days overdue now... so long :( But to be honest I actually thought I would be induced today as I would be 12 days overdue. I still think it's a miracle I had her one day after I was due.


----------



## chief's wife

could you ladies check out this thread i started. ..........what do you think?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/352297-you-have-learnt-bnb-3.html#post5814133


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I had my little girl, Kailynn, on june 16 at 2:26pm she iss 7lb 8.6 oz and 20in long


----------



## Delilah

Congrats dnw 

Alice at 35 weeks he was 6lb 8oz they said about 10+ ouch.... big babies should have the force of gravity on their side though! Lets hope so for all of us xx

I'm home now yay!!!!!! 

Have a good evening I might even have a glass of wine!


----------



## littlepne

Just a quick one, after 8 hours everything just stopped!!! I've had the odd pain since then but it's like nothing ever happened! So should get to watch the football at least.

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

dnw_lvs_mjc......................congrats on your baby girl xxxxx

D........................Chill xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

littlepne...................how annoying!!! I hope things happen soon, enjoy the footie though xxx

Tilly.................thinking of you hun xxxx Will text you again in a bit xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

dnw-congrats
D-how nice. relax and have a glass of wine. you deserve it. you are very strong
littlepne-hope it picks up soon


----------



## jess_smurf

thought i updated xx just to pop in to say olivia was born via emergency section on 9th june 2010 weighing 9lb1oz @38wks 

hope al june bugs are ok xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats Jess!


----------



## lnic1970

Baby Frank (Frankie) Stacey was born at 5.08pm on Monday 14th June by planned c-section. He was a whopping 9lb 7oz section went really well and i was up & about 5 hours later. After a 3 night stay in hospital we home & settled in great and wee man is breastfeeding like a pro 

We are both just over the moon with him & so far he has been a complete angel. Will add pics as soon as I get a chance...

Congrats to everyone else who has had their babies this week, will hopefully get a chance to catch up on here over the weekend 

luv Lisa xx


----------



## chief's wife

jess-smurf-congrats and well done. i am very happy for you


----------



## chief's wife

Inic- congrats . glad you are home already and the section went well.


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Jess & lnic :)


----------



## lea28

had my baby girl, sadie ann by emergency c section on 12th june xxx


----------



## chief's wife

lea-congrats


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Jess, Lnic and Lea xxx Really want Nathan to come soon now I am so impatient to meet him but trying to not stress and enjoy it just being us for the last few days! Littlepne sorry things stopped.... xx

I didnt have wine, maybe tomorrow! I fell asleep at 7pm and woke at 9pm... going to bed now to see if I can get to sleep! 

Night ladies xx


----------



## SylvieB

Jess, Inic and Lea: Congrats!
We're off to the hospital in about an hour. Might have internet there but prob will just be updating my facebook...
Hope she decides to come out soon and it won't take days. Wanna come home Monday or Tuesday lol
D - really hope Nathan makes an appearance soon :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Had my son on June 8th- Riley Winter Shields 

=)


----------



## Delilah

Good luck Sylvie hope its a quick labour for you will keep an eye on fb, so exciting for you, how is S about it all? xxx

Congrats Beltane

House cleaning for me today oh the joys!!!!


----------



## littlepne

Morning everyone. Been up since midnight, just back from the hospital. 2cm but cervix wise everything else is good to go so it was either come home for a bit or go sit on the ward seeing as contractions slowed down once I got there!! Shouldn't be too long now though so got DH making me a cup of tea seeing as he got more sleep than me :)

Hope everyone's fine :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats Jess, inic, lea and Beltane on your babies..............will update list later as am now off out xxxx
Littlepne....................won't be long now hun xxxxxxxxxxx
Sylvie..............will keep my eye on FB.................lots of love hun xxxx
D...............have fun cleaning xxxxxxxxxxxx

I am off now to the in-laws................only 5mins away xxx Then DD2 has a party 2-4.30......................will keep an eye on things xxxx Nothing to report though!!! 11 days late now xxxx

take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies........probably nothing to get excited about but I went for a wee and when I wiped it was a bit gooey! Like a bogey......no blood and was clear! But hey it is something to get a tiny bit excited about xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

good luck sylvie and littlepne! 

congrats on all the new births... 

oh emma your show.. that's how mine started and then it got worse when my contractions started!! good luck.


----------



## Delilah

Oh Emma I hope this is the start for you xxx 

I cleaned for 4 hours this morning and we are going out for a greek meal tonight there's a new restaurant opened that we're going to try. Paul so wanted Nathan here for father's day I have told him that we will have fathers day when he arrives! 

Going to have a bath with a few drops of clary sage - see comment on my facebook wall from a friend of mine! Went and bought some from the health store today - it was £8.49 bloody rip off but it might work!

Good luck Littlepne xx just checked Sylvie's wall and no news yet. Did you hear off Tilly Em?

Have a good evening all.

Marie xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not heard anything from Tilly......................will text her again in a moment xxx

Still nothing here.....................got slight period pain like BH's, so something is going on! Wish it would just start now, as am getting a bit scared at all these "signs". I really think though that i will have this baby tomorrow.................so am fairly positive!


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma I am so excited, I don't know if I can update, I am sooo tired at night, but I will be waiting for your text!!! I will be thinking of you, hope congractions will start soon...


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies just checking in quickly while i have 2 mins.

huge :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## newmummytobe

hi june mummies, just wanted to update that i have had my baby boy on 16 june called william. good luck to you all still left to have your babies, will post my birth story as soon as i can. thanks for all your support over the last 9 months xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...............I will try and iupdate if i can xxxx I will also text my other bump buddies xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats mummytobe :flower:

E&L how are you? Have missed you online!! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Now getting period pain ones.....................like every 10mins but lasting 30seconds!


----------



## -Linn-

Fab Emma :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

GO EMMA!!!!!!! :dance: xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

good days and bad days linn. been very very busy here trying to balance the 3 of them. hope you ok hun xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Im fine thanks, could do with more sleep but she is such an angel, she never cries and my DD1 is really in love with her. Don't know how I will manage on my own once OH goes back to work in a weeks time, but I am hopefull it will be ok, even if my house will be a mess!! Is your hubby off at the moment, or have you got any other help?


----------



## chief's wife

congrats-Beltane
Sylvie- best wishes
D-dusts. good nesting has kicked in.

i went for my weekly appointment today............. was contracting...again, well i was sent for a scan to monitor heart rate and check if baby is in distress cos of the frequent contrax. every thing was ok but my due date now reads 25th of june instead of 28th. i guess it becomes more accurate at this stage.
sooooooo i am in single digits but i will still leave my tickers on 28th to make me less anxious. 
how is every body?


----------



## chief's wife

newmummytobe-congrats and well done
Emma , Littlepne and D:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## -Linn-

Chief's wife, hope he comes soon for you so the waiting is over :hugs:


----------



## Buds

hello,not sure how we go about updating the front page but just to say I had my baby boy Callum on 31st May (due 6th june). He weighed 6lb 8oz and is totally gorgeous.

Congratulations to all you new mummy's and good luck to all those yet to give birth!

:hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hubby got another week off and then in work for 3 weeks then he on leave again for moving......eekkkk!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh yeah your move, you are going to be very busy! how are your girls doing?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Buds .....................congrats and it is updated for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies am now off to bed...................getting mild contactions at the moment............NOT bh's. So am going to rest while i can xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all.....................will text all my bump buddies to let you know what is happening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

girls doing good. DD2 thinks DD3 is fab and keeps sharing stuff and trying to take her out of my arms to wander round with her and show her stuff. very sweet but a little heavy handed, but then she isnt 2 yet.
DD1 thinks its fab too. very proud bigger big sister. 
DD3 is fairly chilled except with wind and soooo alert


----------



## chief's wife

Buds-congrats
Linn-thanks and thanks for popping in


----------



## Delilah

Emma I am sooooooooooo excited for you :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: tomorrow you will meet your baby I bet xxxxx

Congrats Mummy2be and Buds xx

E&L good to see you xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Good luck Emma xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

2am and i can not sleep!!!!:cry:
Contractions are every 6mins, but are beginning to hurt a bit now! My "show" now is turning brown.................hurry up baby!!!:happydance::happydance:
OH is snoring upstairs...................not sure when to call the in-laws to come???
And i need a poo, but it won't come out!!!:dohh:


----------



## nightkd

I'm losing my mucus plug :happydance: And been having cramps for about 2 hours now....just bouncing on my birth ball because I have some serious pelvic pain along with cramping... I really hope this is it!! :D

xx


----------



## Beasley

baby Jilliann arrived June 16th at 4:10 in the morning!


----------



## Beasley

6 pounds 15 ounces


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> 2am and i can not sleep!!!!:cry:
> Contractions are every 6mins, but are beginning to hurt a bit now! My "show" now is turning brown.................hurry up baby!!!:happydance::happydance:
> OH is snoring upstairs...................not sure when to call the in-laws to come???
> And i need a poo, but it won't come out!!!:dohh:

:hugs:

I feel the same way (about the poo :rofl:) I went a little bit, but I have loads of pressure in my bum and I can't figure if it's cramping/Bean or if I actually need to have a big poo :haha:

DH has just nipped out with his sister, because we finally bought a new vehicle today (been sitting on a towel incase my waters break! :rofl:) and she's taking the crappy truck we've been borrowing back to their Grandpa... He was pretty freaked out earlier because I lost a huge bit of plug just before we left and starting having cramps at about the same time. Bean also started moving around a LOT (having been quiet since Monday).... He had a feeling about tonight/tomorrow (Father's Day tomorrow!) soooo....

I just put a waterproof cover on the crib mattress, put the nice clean sheet DH bought on it and put it in the crib...Now all I need is a baby!! :yipee:

I'm excited, I so hope this really turns into labour and doesn't just dwindle away to nothing....

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh kd.............................me too! I wish the contractions were closer together........sometimes they are 3 mins apart and sometimes they are 7mins apart!!!! But they are getting painful now!
I think or i bloody hope that i meet my baby today (SUNDAY), as can not cope any longer with all this!!! It hurts xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

emmadrumm77 said:


> Oh kd.............................me too! I wish the contractions were closer together........sometimes they are 3 mins apart and sometimes they are 7mins apart!!!! But they are getting painful now!
> I think or i bloody hope that i meet my baby today (SUNDAY), as can not cope any longer with all this!!! It hurts xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds promising Emma! I've only had every....20 minutes maybe? They're all over the place...So I haven't really bothered timing them until I'm really sure they're going somewhere....

I'm just having a sandwich, my pelvis hurts so much now I can't really stand :dohh: I was going to make some spaghetti (with sauce from scratch) but I may have to leave it up to DH now.... Oh dear!

:hugs: Hope your bubba makes an appearance soon!!! :) I'm not really sure when to call my MW, I don't feel like it's worth it yet, but I don't want to be calling her up at 2am with no warning, iykwim? Kinda want to give her a heads up... It's still only 9pm here, so I've got a while.... Don't want to be ringing her if it turns out to be nothing either!!!! 

Is it a good sign that DH just asked me 'are you still cramping' and I wanted to bite his head off? :rofl:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thank god mine is in bed!!! There is nothing he can do though!
Have just timed mine
lasted 33 seconds
next contraction 5mins 57 
lasting 34 sec
next cont 6min 20sec
lasting 34 sec
next cont 2min 40 sec
lasting 33 sec
next cont 4min 08sec
lasting 35sec..........................................................

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!


----------



## nightkd

I hope it settles down soon! At least they're fairly regular, even if the timing isn't as regular as it could be!


----------



## chazzette

oooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Since yday eve i have had period type cramps. woke up at half 4 this morning with them but my god are they sore! feels like a twisting, burning, cramping sensation in my lower tummy, back and tops of my legs. Really hope this is the real deal now as i havent had pains this bad before. have only just started timing them but they are about 4 mins apart and lasting about 40 secs. Cant get comfy in any position i try at the mo.

Have to say that this isnt the type of pain i was expecting lol. i knew i wud get period type cramps but i just assumed that it would be accompanied by sharp stabby pains in my bump for some reason......not that i want that as this pain blooming hurts enough as it is


----------



## Delilah

Emma hope you h ave your baby now, or nearly. Just replied to your text xxx xxx xxx

KD any more progress? It sound promising xx 

Good luck chazette and congrats beasley 

Nothing exciting happening here now 6 days overdue........ will call to see my dad then got some work to do and will try to finish Nathan's paintings.


----------



## nightkd

Hope Emma's doing okay!

I'm in labour - well, as far as I can tell, I haven't done this before :rofl: (<---manic laughter:haha:) I'm having contractions with roughly 7 minute intervals...

Not sure when I should be doing stuff - ie calling midwife, filling birth pool, sending DH for gatorade etc....

xx


----------



## Delilah

Girls Emma has had her beautiful little baby. A boy....... she's done so well gas and air no scrapes or stitches. He was born at 9.40am weighing 8lb 2oz, she'll update more soon. Marie xx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Emma! :D

I'm timing my contractions now....

Just had my lovely 7 minute interval (like exactly!) and two contractions lasting approx 35 seconds (yes, both ALMOST exactly - I'm still not sure when I should start timing and when I should stop)...Wow, looks like this really could be it! :happydance: :shock: AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :lol: Obviously I'm still timing, but I've been having pretty much dot on 7 minute intervals for over an hour now... :) I'm excited to see a pattern!! :rofl:


----------



## -Linn-

sooooo happy for emma! xxx


----------



## Delilah

Sounds like your in labour KD 

Here's the link to Emma's thread for those who want it 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...madrumm77-has-had-her-baby-morning-0-xxx.html


----------



## nightkd

Yeah, defo...

Not sure whether to get DH up NOW to get stuff we need, give him another hour or so, or what....

xx


----------



## chazzette

off to the hospital at 1. having contractions every 2.5 - 3 mins lasting just over a minute....and my god do they hurt....been pacing about and rocking like a mad man haha x


----------



## gogypie

Hello!! Just a quick update while I have a chance. 
Olivia June Christian was born June 2 weighing 6lbs 11oz.

I hope all bumps and babies are doing well.

xxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats Gogypie! Good luck Chazzette!

I just had a warm bath and it made my contractions closer together...more manageable though, I'm looking forward to getting in the birth pool!!!

MW wants us to contact her when contractions are lasting a minute and closer together...


----------



## Kacie

Congratulations to all lovely June ladies and their adorable June arrivals!

Good luck ladies in labour :dust:

really hope I am not far behind you :flower:

xxx


----------



## lewiepud08

Hey girlies just popped on to say HUGE congrats to those of you that have had your little ones!!!

my little man Finley Joseph arrived on the 1st of June, 9 days early weighing 7lb 7oz after a mega fast 2 hour labour it was great :D :D :D :D we are doing great

hope you are all well and sending labour vibes to those of you who are due/overdue

love Jen and baby Fin xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Beasley- congrats


----------



## chief's wife

Emma -congrats. fab
KD,Chazzette- best wishes. thinking of you
gogipie-congrats
lewiepud-congrats

i am excited and happy for all of you


----------



## Delilah

KD hope you get the home birth you wanted and chazette good luck hon xx

Gogipie and Lewiepud, congratulations xx

I so want to be in labour NOW!!!! Not going to happen I feel great and no signs of anything starting any time soon.... 41 weeks tomorrow, got a stretch & sweep with the midwife at 2.30pm

Have a good evening all, I'm going to have a bath with clary sage again and then have a curry later! Not sure why I am doing this because I know he'll just come when he's ready!

Mx


----------



## lewiepud08

sending you lots of labour vibes delilah xxxxxxxx thankyou all for the congrats xxxx

have you tried evening primrose oil?? i used this with both lewis and finley its just the normal evening primrose capsules 1000mg that you can buy in asda or tescos or anywhere, you can take them orally or put one "up there" (LOL) it dissolves like a pessary and contains prostoglandins that soften your cervix my midwife told me to try it with lewis in 2008 and he was born 2 days later sorry if anyones mentioned it previously but worth a try if it hasnt been mentioned as i swear it helped me

im sure thats what helped me with my boys i also used clary sage :) :) :)


----------



## Delilah

Hi Lewiepud, yes I've been taking EPO capsules orally for about 15 days but havent inserted one down there might try that tonight. I had a bath with clary sage last night but I dont think I used enough I just put 6 drops in the bath which is what the leaflet said, I suppose you have to put more in to be effective, I'll google this now! Your labour sounds amazing, I hope mine is easy! Mxxx


----------



## lewiepud08

aww thankyou hun :) :) i will post my birth story when i get 5 mins

try putting milk in the bath it helps the clary sage disperse into your skin one cup of milk with 5 or 6 drops in (or you can go overboard like i did i think i put about 8 drops in lol :lol:) good luck hun xx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks I'll try it with milk tonight - look forward to reading your birth story xxx


----------



## chief's wife

D-:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

ASAP


----------



## Delilah

Thansk Chief's Wife xxxxx anything happening with you???? you are now just a week away from your official due date hon xxx


----------



## chief's wife

D-nothing here just contractions.lol i am getting anxious .
tomorrow is DD3's third birthday [Grace], so something to keep me busy and take my mind off it a little


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah :hugs: I got everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## lili24

Marie he will be worth the wait :hugs: Cant wait to meet him! 

Congratulations to all the new mums! I'm so happy for Emma.. Could not stop smiling when I read she had a boy :) :) I know she would hav been happy with a girl, but I just think her little family is so perfect and complete now! :cloud9: 

Good luck to all of those in labour and still waiting!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree Lili... it just had to be a boy as the pregnancy was so different! How are you and Layla?


----------



## Delilah

Aw thanks girls I so want to be a mum soon!!!

I agree I thought Emma was a blue bump and her DH got his son on Father's day, perfect xxx

Chiefs Wife I hope Grace has a wonderful birthday tomorrow xxx

When does the new zodiac kick in? I was thinking Nathan would be a gemini but I bet he will be the next one now! I dont mind as long as he's ok.

I am on a mission tonight, curry and clary sage and maybe if I'm brave enough a vaginal insertion of EPO!!! lol

Now that Emma has had Jake I can order all my bump sisters baby gifts together at least! 

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- the next zodiac shuold have kicked in today. Grace is a cancer and i am a cancer too.


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all! Its been far too long, but wanted to update everyone. I Had my beautiful baby girl on 26th May, she was 6lb 8oz. I spent most of the day labouring at home and at a friends house, then it was just two hours after arriving at hospital that I gave birth. After a three day labour from when my waters broke with my son, this seemed like a walk in the park!
Over the moon!
Congrats to all the June ladies!
xxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

angelbaby-congrats


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Angelbaby what's her name?

Thanks Cheifs Wife cancer is a good sign, my first boyf was a cancer, we were together for 5 years and he was a fab person xxx

Oh I saw on Tilly's FB she has had her son too - he was born on 18 June weighing 8lb 15oz and both mum and baby are doing fine - she has called him Dylan and will no doubt update us when she can.

Mxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- thanks for the update . that's fab. i was actually thinking of her today. glad she has had him. and Dylan is a cool name


----------



## Louisa K

Hi June Mummies,

Info for the front page:

Louisa K - Due 10th June

I had baby Sophia on 15th June @ 08:24, she weighed 8lb 12oz.

Very fast labour, probably 2 hours max from start to finish, very difficult shoulder dystocia labour, baby damaged some nerves in the right shoulder but she's doing really well and using her arm more and more everyday.

Good luck to all the June mummies still waiting to have their babies, thanks for all the support through third tri, see you all soon in the other forums no doubt!


----------



## lili24

Congratulations to Angelbaby and Louisa and Tilly! 

I can't believe all of these little babies being born weighing over 8lbs, and my little Layla has just reached 8lbs now at 1 month old lol.

I'm good Linn, I'll see you over on our other thread :) :)

Good luck with all those potions and insertions tonight D.. LOL. Woman on a mission!


----------



## tillykins

Hi all just a super quick one! I'm so sorry I couldn't post earlier or get in Touch with emma had no reception in hospital at all! Baby Dylan was born early hours of Thursday morning after an emergency section that was touch and go for us both ! He weighs 8 pound 15 and is perfect in every way!just got home today after much pleading! Very sore but so very happy! Will post my birth story soon ! I haven't read through posts yet so congatulations to all new mummys! Extra special ones go to emma and her new son though as when got home I had lots of messages of concern from her ! Thank you x:hugs:


----------



## chief's wife

LouisaK-congrats.glad she is improving with her hands


----------



## chief's wife

tilly-congrats


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Louisa, sounds positve she should be fine in no time xx


----------



## Delilah

Update from Hett about baby Charley https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...568-hett-baby-charley-update.html#post5839001


----------



## angelbaby999

Her name is Sophia - she's so beautiful! Thanx all! x


----------



## Delilah

Morning ladies - well I'm 7 days overdue now *sigh* and doesnt look like he'll be here today either. Last night I just did the clary sage bath I didnt insert EPO as I wasnt sure how gooey it would be for today's examination lol - got a stretch & sweep today at 2.30pm I hope. 

I've 2 meetings in Manchester before the appointment so I'll check back later. Have a good day all xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Good Luck D! I'm still waiting too, although my induction will be anytime from Fri-Mon as a large baby! I've had 4 stretch & sweeps now, and still nothing. Really hope we get to meet our babies soon xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi all, keeping an eye on you all evenif i dont have time to reply. dust for those still waiting. and extra special dust for D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mary HH

So, I am now the VERY proud mother to Jack stephen - we was born on 16th June at 10.15am after my waters broke on 15th (my due date at 22.30). The labour was not great as he was back to back so it was very painful - I also lost a lot of blood, however, is was quick so not all bad.

Photos to follow. X


----------



## Delilah

Thanks xxx charlotte I really hope so xxx 

Congrats ohmygod xx

On way to mw appt now


----------



## mummy2b2010

Angelbaby our los have the same birthday,altho my lo was wayyyyyy heavier lol he was 9lb exactly lol xxx


----------



## Delilah

I couldnt have the stretch and sweep. My inner cervix is still completely closed, outer is only open 1cm but is soft. She said my cervix is pointing posterior and I have to ring on Saturday morning to see if they will admit me for an induction - the mw said he is a really big baby and tried to get me in before 12 days o/d as she is worried I wont deliver him... so now I'm scared... really really hope I start naturally before Saturday which will be 12 days overdue....


----------



## E&L's mummy

Oh D...dont worry yourself hun. if you remember they said H was gonna be on the heavier end of 9lb and she was only around 8lb. im sure you will do brilliantly when the time comes no matter what xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karamel

Sooooo ; congrats to all the June Mommy's so far :)

Here's my update *my brain = mush so if i repeat, I'm sorry* ;

Had another scan on Saturday to check fluid levels, as they were low the Monday before. Had an NST appointment today, and met with my OB. Previously, he said he was NOT going to let me go over my due date (Thursday the 24th) ; but, because the fluids are fine, he's not sure. My BP was high today, so I have to return to the hospital in the morning to check BP again and have some bloodwork done. If my BP is still high, he MAY induce. If it's not, he may actually leave me pregnant and fed up for another week after due date. He did an exam and baby's head is not low, still very high, and he said if he induces, there's more than a 50% chance that it'll end in a section, and he wants this as natural as possible. 
So I guess I'll know tomorrow, but it's very possible my June baby may become a July baby :( ; I want her here now! I just wish my OB would make up his damn mind about what he's doing!


----------



## chief's wife

D and Karamel-hugs
ohmygod-congrats and well done


----------



## Delilah

So walking round Ikea at 41 weeks pregnant wasnt the best idea I've ever had! So tired now and have an early dentist appointment and then office based most of the day until a 5pm board meeting.

Quiet on here now just us stragglers left!

Mxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Morning everyone! Isn't it warm still? I've got hospital again today. To find out what the plan is! I've not had any more symptoms since last s&s and I really don't want a 5th s&s!! I was hoping this heat would shift the little man out.....

Hows everyone else coping? D I cant beleive all that walking hun, I cant stand for more than 10 mins at a time!! xxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Morning Charlotte, good luck at hospital today. I am resigned to calling the labour ward on Saturday to see if they have a delivery room for me. Our little boys are being very uncooperative!!! They will be worth the wait though hon xxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats congrats congrats ladies... so many new births :)

Delilah, charlotte and karamel good luck!! Fingers crossed for no inductions.. but from my own experience I can tell you.. you will survive and everything will be forgotten once you got your babies! xxx

Delilah you are super woman.. maybe thats why you didnt go into labour yet, rest rest rest as your body knows it will need all the energy possible forlabour.. with DD1 I still went hiking at 42 weeks lol

I am off to play group with my 2 DDs now, will check on you all later! xxx


----------



## Delilah

I'm home now Linn working from here this afternoon, got the patio doors open and a lovely breeze coming through, enjoy your playgroup xxx

One of my friends just had her baby boy today 14 weeks prem weighing 2lb 2oz - she's been in and out with bleeding for the last few months, he is in SCBU but seems to be doing well.

Oh and Hett messaged on FB to say Charley is out of his surgery and things are looking good xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello my darling ladies!!!

Just popped in soooooooooooo briefly as got my mum and dad here and with my other 2 DD's it is all a bit hectic!!!!
I just wanted to let you know that i am top of the world and Jake is just the perfect little bundle and i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo inlove with him!!!!
Also i WILL update the list as soon as i get time, will try later today.

D...................extra special labour dusts for you hun!!! Won't be long now...........big big :hugs: and :kiss: to you!!! 
I am thinking of you all and will be on here alot more in the next few days!

Tilly.................so glad you are ok, and Dylan has arrived xxxxx

Must go now. Miss you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

:hi: Emma, sounds like good chaos at your house right now. Jake is gorgeous!!!!!!! Hope things are going well xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello ladies. had to get ambulance out to H this morning, she was violently sick and started choking. i couldnt get it all cleared out of her mouth and chest so phoned for help, which came very fast and they were fantastic. so looks like she has reflux like her big sister and now on baby gaviscon to try and help. cant take my eyes off her at the moment.

hope you are all well and D loads of dust for you hun. your FB status made me chuckle about downgrading accomadation


----------



## Delilah

lol yes Hotel Uterus is downgrading xxx

Is H ok? How worrying for you :hugs: xxx

I think he might be better staying where he is now I'm scared to have to deal with all the things you guys are having to as part of being moms..... makes me think I dont appreciate him being snug and warm and ok when I should!

I'm still working - going to be for a while, because I must have wasted a good 2 hours messing about on facebook today - grrrrr now I want to turn everything off but still have to finish the work I should have done earlier - my own fault and that'll teach me!


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I am now offically booked in for an induction on Monday at 10pm!! At least I have a firm date now woohoo!! My little man has been naughty and has wriggled his way a bit back up rather than down, all this just after the 5th stretch and sweep! There is no getting out of this one though dude ha ha!

All you other ladies OK? Coping in the heat if pregnant and in general if you have little one around?

xxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah it is normal to be scared hun, I was... but once your baby is there you will be so in love with him, it all won't matter. I was so worried that I wouldn't love the baby as much as DD but I do.. she is such a perfect little angel and your boy will be too and whatever problems you will encounter, you will overcome them all :) I didn't even get a baby blues this time, felt a bit weird for a couple of days but not too bad and knowing you I don't think you're at risk of getting it, you will do just fine!!! 

E&L I already said it on Facebook, I am glad H is doing better, must have been such a shock. My DD1 fell down the entire stairs last week and I was so shocked too, thank god she had nothing other than a little headache. Hope the reflux is not too bad. 

Charlotte hope you won't need the induction but like you said at least you got a date!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn I am really excited to experience the type of love that everyone says happens when you look at your baby - I cant wait to meet Nathan and see what he looks like and hold him! Its just the getting him out part that needs to happen first! Mxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh D.....so hoping things happen for you soon xxx it is the best feeling in the world to become a mummy for the first time xxxxx

am sioooooooo tired, Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nightkd had her baby girl Evelyn yesterday 21st and was 7lb 11oz. Congrats to you char xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nightkd

Thanks Emma, just came on to update - will catch up when I have my computer... Labour lasted 43 hours, but Evelyn finally made her appearance on her due date with just 15 mins to spare!!! She's eating a LOT! I had to have a few stitches, ended up with epidural, but managed to have her vaginally! Will post pics when computer gets here! Still in hospital. X x x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Hun, sounds fun XXXXXXX glad she is here. 43hr sounds knackering! Totally sympathise, DD1 was long for me. Rest while you can xxx
And again congrats xxx


----------



## Delilah

Congrats KD look forward to seeing her xxx

Still nothing to report from me :nope:

I'm out at a clients all day so will catch you later - have a good one all.

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats char... I can sympasize with you my first labour was 40 hrs :nope: can't wait to see pictures of Evelyn! xx

Emma I am soooo tired too, it seems to be taking longer every night to get E back off to sleep once she had her milk but she still doesn't cry so it is not stressfull. How is your litle man? OH is still in bed and I am soooo annoyed with him and his attitude, he is off work on holiday this week and that's exactly how he is acting when I'm the one up with the baby in the night, surely it should be me having a lie in? Anyway sorry for the rant, back to do some housework now while DD2 is asleep and DD1 is watching telly!!


----------



## chief's wife

KD-congrats and well done. 43 hours must have been exhausting.
Emma- glad you dropped in , try and rest as much as you can.give some cuddles to bubs for me
Linn- glad you dropped by too. hugs and also happy that DD2 is not crying at night. 
D- lots of asap labour dusts to you hon.

labour dusts to all of us still waiting.
i have got a date for induction if bubs does not make an appearance by due date. it's going to be 5-7 days after due date. the standard here is that the maximum they can leave you overdue is 7 days. i may opt for the 7th day though ton see if bubs will appear and it will be more convenient since it will be a weekend.


----------



## Delilah

Glad you got your induction date Chiefs Wife - lets hope you dont need it and Daniel makes his debut soon xxx

I cant believe how many texts, emails and messages I got today because I hadnt updated FB before I left for clients earlier! Everyone thought I'd gone into labour... wishful thinking!


----------



## chief's wife

D- i hope you go into labour soon .


----------



## Hoolie

Congratulations to you KD.

That's a long labour. Hope you're recovering well.

Alex


----------



## emmadrumm77

My OH is telling everyone I was in labour for 12hrs........how are others gaging how long?With me I go from regular painful contractions where I go into hosp?


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah Emma from regular painfull contractions, I was in labour for 6 hrs but I never had mild contractions the first one just after midnight was quite painfull and then they immediately came every 5 minutes, I thought I wasn't in labour as they didn't last long but when I got to the hospital at 3.30 am I was 5 cms... so labour started at midnight for me. When did you notice you were in labour hun? I got your text when you left for the hospital. How are you? How is the little man? xxx


----------



## kathy khuz

emma, i've delivered baby girl on 8th june - her name is Adriana Khaliesha...
my EDD was 30th June... pls update... thanks...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn.....they were every 7mins lasting 40secs from midnight. Got painful at 3am and regular, didn't get to hosp till 5.45am. Was 5cm then. So will go from 3am? Last time they told me labour was already established when I got to hosp! I don't like to think that my contractions with DD1 were regular 6hrs before I got to hosp!!! 58hrs was long enough, let alone adding extra........ Ha ha ha.
DS is a dream, very good little boy! And easy. Totally inlove with the little man xxxx


----------



## chazzette

I gave birth to Izzabelle Donna Trimmer at 19:24 on the 21st June. She weighed 8lb exactly. Breast feeding amazingly well :) Did it all on just gas and air as they forgot to actually plug the epidural tube into anything *duh!* We are both doing really well x


----------



## catfromaus

Had my baby!!!
Emma Helen, born June 20th :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

emma I would go from 3am but then you knew quite early things were appening.. but I'd say 3 am as thats when it was painfull and you probably started dilating, I was also 5cms when I got to the hospital! my 6 hour labour was more painfull than the 40 hour one!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn yeah me too!!! You don't have time to build up your pain threshold.............Ouch!


----------



## Delilah

Congrats to Kathy, Chazette and Catfromoz on your new babies :flower:

OMG COME ON NATHAN!!!!!! I am so impatient now and swinging between fear and excitement - fear at the birth experience and excitement at meeting him.

I suppose that I will have him by Monday at the latest if I go in on Saturday to be induced? 

I really feel like I'm in limbo now - I'm still working but not arranging anything for next week, I am in the office all day now after an earlier meeting and have no meetings planned tomorrow which is good. I am more uncomforatable today, dont know if that means anything but I'm also feeling hard things above my pubic bone below the main bump so maybe he has dropped more?

Mxx


----------



## littlepne

Hello everyone!

Only quickly read through to catch up! Congrats to all our new mummies!

First, the important bits: baby Eva was born on Monday 21st at 9:12 am weighing 7lb 15oz (3.6kg). :D:D:D:D:D (40+10)

Will do a birth story later but had to stay in hospital till yesterday because I had an awkward placenta and blood loss but home on iron tablets.

Can't believe you're still here D!! Good luck to you and chief's wife and anyone else who's waiting :)

According to my notes I was in labour for about 10 hours from start of 1st stage to end of 3rd stage but that includes the 3hrs it took to get my placenta out.

See you all in the other thread!!


----------



## Delilah

Awww fab news Littlepne - she sounds perfect. Congratulations xxx

Yep 10 days over, I have induction booked Sat and Chiefs wife's due date is Mon as is Charlotte's induction - just us stragglers left in here now!!!


----------



## chief's wife

Emma-according to my dr labour is established when you have them 2ice every 5 mins or when you are already up to 5cm dilated. any other tightenings before then is just 1st stage which may or may not disappear and it's not actually regarded as active labour per se.
Kathy-congrats
Chazzette-wow, congrats
catfromaus-congrats
D-hope it's the start of things for you. come on Nathan. hurry
littlepne- fab news. congrats and well done. yep. i am still here. my induction will be next week as my latest scan shows that i am actually due tomorrow[ 25th] . the dr just told me today that he will want to induce before one week over due. well. let's see how it goes. cos i would really want Daniel jnr out before then. but i think he is very comfy in there and may be thinks it's fashionable to be late at his own party lol
plus your labour was quite quick from start to finish. congrats again.


----------



## AshleyKeil

Just wanted to let you know Keaton Marie was born June 22nd @ 6:25pm :)


----------



## chief's wife

Ashleykeil-congrats. your baby girl has the same birthday with my younger brother


----------



## tillykins

Hi , just a quickie to say hi and congratulations to all the new mummies and to send my love and best wishes to chiefs wife and delilah :hugs:
Dylan is perfect, a super placid baby, feeding every hour though so he is keeping me on my toes and my poor boobs are huge hee hee,i'm totally smitten, have my photos on facebook ( message me for my page) as i dont know how to put them on.Thinking of you all and sending lots of labour dust your way
lots of love x


----------



## chief's wife

Tilly-thanks and glad Dylan is feeding well and is a good, sweet boy. you are blessed


----------



## claireybelly

Just to let you all know, my beautiful boy, Dylan Stephen was born on the 16th June, weighing 6lbs exactly. Labour lasted all of about 3 hours, and pushed for about 10mins, all was great. Good luck to everyone still due and thanks for all your help! xx


----------



## BabyJayne

Hi

Not sure if I have already told you about my yellow bump turning pink - but just incase I haven't...My due date of June 3rd came and went...but on June 8th at 3.07pm, after a long, long labour (at least 18hours!), Madeline Diane was born weighing 6lb 12oz.

Love to all the Junebug mums...and labour dust to those still waiting x


----------



## chief's wife

Claireybelly-congrats
Babyjane-congrats


----------



## Delilah

Congrats Ashleykell and Clairybelly and BabyJayne I think you did update already but its fab news!!! xx

Tilly so glad that Dylan is being such a good little man for you xxx

Hett has brought Charley home today so its all good news :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well and that those still waiting are not too uncomfortable in this heat xxx


----------



## chief's wife

D- labour dusts to you.


----------



## mommy-in-june

Just wanted to let you know, our little son Bodhi has been born! :mrgreen:

https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=357479&referrerid=49881


----------



## chief's wife

congrats mummy -in-june


----------



## mommy-in-june

chief's wife said:


> congrats mummy -in-june

Thank you! We are soooo in love! :)


----------



## chloe18.

just wanted to let u know that my son was born on the 19th of june weighing 7lb 8 1/2 oz xx


----------



## Delilah

congratulations to mommy-in-june and chloe xxx

Chief's Wife, anything from you yet? Nothing here.... also anyone heard off Charlotte? She's gone quiet I hope it means she's started on her own :flower:

Have a great day all, I'm in the office all day no meetings so have piles of work that I need to get through before I go in for my induction tomororow which means no internet or email for me shortly! I get too easily distracted lol xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hello everybody.. not many of you left! 

Congrats to everybody who had their baby, I can't keep up anymore. Please come and join us on the June babies thread in the baby club section!! 

Delilah I really hope things will still start, but I know you are running out of time, I hope induction will be ok for you otherwise. Don't forget you will have plenty of time for all types of pain relief, I had everything with DD1 and it will not necessarily end in csec. I had a very unfavourable cervix and my contractions started an hour after the first pessary, if your cervix is a little bit open already they can break your waters immediately and put you on the drip so it will all go even faster. I had lots of complications (which were very rare) and still got through it ok and wanted another soon afterwards so I know you will be fine. I hope you got work covered for next week cause either way you will have him by monday I guess!! I was induced on a saturday and DD was born on monday. And mine lasted long!! 

And don't forget to update as much as you can tomorrow lol, I will be sitting next to my phone. When I was in too much pain my OH had to update Emma lol... what he must have thought when he had to tell her I was fully dilated at 6 am :haha:


----------



## Delilah

Thanks Linn I will update tomorrow as much as I can when things start to happen. It was only my outer cervix that was open but that might have changed in 5 days. I so so so hope its quick! 

We wont put anything on facebook until Paul has told his family though!

Mxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Helloooooooooo ladies. Am in bed now as just fed DS, have a sleep window of 4hr before he will wake again. I am here ladies and I miss you all. My parents left today and my sister arrived with her 3 girls. They are leaving Sunday, so I will be back to normal then. I will update everyone I have left out over the last 3 pages. 

D hope all goes well tomorrow, you will be fine xxx The last of my sister bumps, I am so excited for you xxxx

linn.......I was more shocked that your OH text me when you were pushing!!!!! I was soooooo excited for you, I even updated when he text me at 3am!!!!


----------



## bky

Good luck with induction Delilah.
I'm starting to feel a bit lonely :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Bky remember we are all here for eachother, and not to forget the Junebugs thread in baby club xxxxxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hey ladies, its happened!! I went into labour on Friday morning at 2am, my labour ended this morning at 1.31am with our Ethan making his grand entrance! I am so in love with him, he is perfect!! Good luck today for D. I'll update more later on xx


----------



## Delilah

Morning everyone, the hospital doesnt have a bed for me :cry: I need to ring at 3pm to see if anything has changed and if not go at 3.30pm for monitoring. I am so disappointed.

Congratulations Charlotte, I thought yesterday you may have been in labour as we'd not heard from you xxxx


----------



## tillykins

Good luck d x x
congratulations Charlotte x


----------



## -Linn-

congrats charlotte!! 

delilah I understand your disappointment, that is always the way though, it happened to me and I had to ring there twice a day for 2 days and they just kept telling me the same thing. in the end I told them I was 14 days over and wanted to be induced immediately. I really feel for you and hope you won't be kept waiting like that for much longer! :hugs:


----------



## Delilah

thanks guys, Linn I hope not either and hope that you can change your signature soon to say he's arrived! xxx


----------



## Delilah

I've just rang the labour ward - no beds free still and there are 6 women waiting for inductions including me so I wont be in today. I go in for CTG monitoring at 3.30 then they said I will just have to call in the morning.


----------



## Unicus

hey all, can u add me as having had my baby? I did make a post about it but forgot to post here. I had my baby girl, Evie Louise, on June 14th at 9:06pm and she weighed 6lbs10 :) x


----------



## mommy-in-june

Just wanted to make sure our "roster" gets updated with my little boy... born June 15th by scheduled section - Bodhi Rhys Laird. Congrats to all you ladies who recently became mommies!! :)


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations to all the new mummies! And more hugs to Delilah - you're going to have to start stamping your feet today young lady xx


----------



## Heather M

My daughter Annaleigh Elizabeth was born Thursday, June 24th at 7:46PM, 8 days overdue! 
Haven't really been on this thread much but it's nice to see all the other June mommies and when they get to meet their LOs!


----------



## BigMumma01

Hi ladies, i done it!!! Louie George Pearce was born at 2.42pm 25/06 weighing 6lbs 10oz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

congrats big mumma


----------



## chief's wife

congrats big mumma


----------



## chief's wife

my baby boy Daniel Jnr was born this morning the 27th of june at 3.35am weighing 3.6 kg[7.94 pounds].we thank God


----------



## chief's wife

congrats Heather
congrats mummy in june
congrats Charlotte
congrats unicus
D-thinking of you hon and lots of labour dusts to you


----------



## E&L's mummy

YAY !!!! cheif's wife. well done huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

Chloe congrats
bky and D-hugs expecting good news soon.


----------



## chief's wife

thanks E&L


----------



## chief's wife

mommy-in-june said:


> chief's wife said:
> 
> 
> congrats mummy -in-june
> 
> Thank you! We are soooo in love! :)Click to expand...

:flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

yeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa chiefs wife..................welcome Daniel xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG i have just updated the list!!! Took ages.....................sorry if you were worried i had forgotten you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Big hugs to all those late and those who have a few days left!!!

Special one for you D xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey Emma :wave: hope you are well!! 

You need to make a new ticker :)


----------



## chief's wife

Emma-thanks


----------



## chief's wife

hey ladies here is my birth story and pics
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...68-our-baby-boy-daniel-jnr-has-arrived-3.html


----------



## chief's wife

thinking of you D


----------



## Bexx

Hi Emma, had my little fella a bit early - originally due 28th June, arrived 24th instead weighing 6lb 10.5oz. :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

*Ladies Delilah is in LABOUR!!!!!!*
:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
Well done Nathan for a last minute decision to start to make an appearance on the day of induction on 40+14 xxxxxxxxxx

D am thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bky

Really pleased for her! Good luck!


----------



## -Linn-

I can't wait hear news from her, I texted her again at 11 but no reply!! Sooo happy she went into labour by herself, it is so much better than induction, hope everything is progressing well!!


----------



## hayley_willis

Emma please can you update mine, due 9th June - Finley James born 10th June. Thank you x


----------



## emmadrumm77

D contactions every 4mins but only 3cm dilated. This was at 2pm xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Fab Emma, been thinking of her!


----------



## E&L's mummy

just realised my mobile has died....thanks for the update Emma. hope she is doing ok. will text her when my phone has some juice in it.


----------



## emmadrumm77

No news from D yet ladies. Will let you know when I hear anything. Hope you are ok Hun xxx


----------



## lili24

Hope everything is going okay for her. Please update me! :kiss: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

She said she would update me too, but i am not getting any replies anymore, hope she is ok!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

m sure she will update us all when she can xxxx


----------



## lili24

Getting worried now :nope: 

Hopefully good news will come this morning xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies just to let you know that Delilah has had Nathan at 3.31am this morning weighing an almighty 10lb 13oz!!!!!!
She had to have an emergency c/s as he was just too big...............after 20hrs of labour and only getting to 8cm with his shoulders stuck!!!

PLease NOONE comment on Facebook as they want to tell family and friends first xxx

WELL DONE D..............................SO SO PROUD OF YOU BABE XXXXXXXXX

here is her link xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...0053-delilah-has-had-nathan-3-31am-today.html


----------



## -Linn-

Well done Delilah and nearly 11 lbs I guess he'll be into 3-6 months clothes soon! Wow and well done hun.... I guess they were right estimating him to be big!


----------



## LesleyP

Just to let you know, I gave birth to my gorgeous little girl Lily-May (EDD 13/06/2010) on Saturday the 26th June weighing 6lb 9oz :happydance: xx


----------



## lili24

Go Delilah Go Delilah Go Delilah :happydance:

So happy!


----------



## Delilah

ThanksEmma for updating hon xxx thanks for all your good wishes everyone. We've now told families and announced on Facebook. He's perfect and BIG lol I'll post pics tomorrow. Congrats to all the other new June moms in particular chiefs wife and charlotte xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just so so pleased for you and DH. Look forward to seeing pics xxxx
you have a thread on announcements D . Look page 519 xxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Just a quick one to say i had my little girl Faith at 04.34am on June 26th (EDD June 19th) :happydance: She weighed 7lb 4oz.


----------



## karamel

Just a quick note ; Kalyn Anne Marie arrived on June 24th, her due date via emergency c-section. She was 10lbs 5oz and 21inches long. She's absolutely perfect xo
I wrote a birth story if anyone wants to take a look!


----------



## -Linn-

huge congrats everyone, i will look at your birth story karamel


----------



## tillykins

Congratulations everyone!!!!!
D, what a fantastic weight. I hope you are well! Many many congratulations xx


----------



## mememe84

i had my baby woo hoo x


----------



## emski803

Congrats to all who have had their babies and hoping all who havent yet go into labour soon... xx


----------



## discoclare

Just to let you know I had my little girl Arianna at 12.02am on 26th June (EDD 30th June) by emergency c section. She surprised us as we were team yellow but convinced she was a boy. She weighed 7lb 0oz and is gorgeous.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congrats to all the Junebug mummys. Remember there is a thread for us over in baby club. See the link on the first page of this thread xxxxx


----------

